# Your latest seed purchase?



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 10, 2014)

What's your latest? What was your reasoning?

Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.

Why? I love sativas. And Sannie has fantastic sativas. I wanted to do Caramel Cough one run but fucked up and let them all die because I left a fan near them while they were still in rockwool which dried them out quick.

Also picked up from the tude:

2 packs of Peyote Purple from Cannabiogen - because it's supposed to be fucking amazing and I see nothing but incredibly beautiful flower pictures. I'm hoping for a male as they come out of this line in low numbers, but if I don't get one I won't cry about it.

1 pack of Zamaldelica non fem from CBG. I know the fem is rated more highly but I want to fuck around and do some breeding with it to bring out some more pure phenotypes in F2's. This is a longer term project though.

1 single C99 seed from female seeds because everyone loves it and I like C99 and I had to max out the 250 dollar prepaid. It'll probably get run eventually.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 10, 2014)

Most recent purchases

*Sannies*
*Sannies Jack F8-* Love love love Sannies Jack!!! just don't have room to mother one too tall for my room have to 12/12 from seed.
*Sannies Jackberry F4- *flavor

*Attitude
THC Bomb*- Supposed to be very potent
*Bubble Bomb*- Limited Stretch
*Pineapple Express* - Flavor

[Added] I think this thread is going to be a lot more productive than just what are you buying, I like how you started it!


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 10, 2014)

650 is a nice order to open up when it comes. i am jealous because i love getting beans.

i have only ordered twice this year due to cash flow but i usually go thru the tude.

the bday promo and got a pack of DNA holy grail kush and a single fem of RP skywalker kush. why because i love me some kush and a promo. 

the 2nd was the 420 promo. picked up a pack of BODHI jabba's stash regs and a free 5 pack of synergy regs. always wanted to try some bodhi gear and the promo was a plus.
also i really want to know what jabba the hut packs in his giant hookah.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 10, 2014)

1 pack of Corn Bread from Rare Dankness because it looks like super frosty goodness, and lemons and incense sounds like a nice combination.

1 pack of Chem 91 from Cali Connection because I'm gonna do a Corn Dawg cross with the Corn Bread, also got 6 fem Buddha Tahoe with promo.

1 pack of 3D from TGA because I love the high and the Space Candy promo made the decision even easier.

Probably gonna hit the Space Candy with some Corn Bread pollen at the same time I hit Chem 91 for a Candy Corn cross.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2014)

not purchased, but i got a pack of indiana bubble gums, some biker kush coming on the way, 100 day super sliver haze, some gigga moon, giga bud x full moon, and a few other things i'm forgetting atm..
super stoked to finally get some indiana bubble gum though..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 10, 2014)

I only had 2 Pineapple Express plants but neither even kind of tasted like Pineapples. Both tasted and smelled awful. Not a good awful either. Just awful awful like Think Different.

I'm gonna buy 4 or 5 packs of that Pineapple Diesel and find the pure pineapple phenotype I think to get my fix. Or I'll just run the C99 beans I have - they're gonna get run again anyway. I'm gonna buy that diesel regardless as he says every plant is a winner and it might be his magnum opus as far as varieties go. And the pics look amazing too


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 10, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I only had 2 Pineapple Express plants but neither even kind of tasted like Pineapples. Both tasted and smelled awful. Not a good awful either. Just awful awful like Think Different.
> 
> I'm gonna buy 4 or 5 packs of that Pineapple Diesel and find the pure pineapple phenotype I think to get my fix. Or I'll just run the C99 beans I have - they're gonna get run again anyway. I'm gonna buy that diesel regardless as he says every plant is a winner and it might be his magnum opus as far as varieties go. And the pics look amazing too


Who is slangin the PD? I love the fruit so I want some real pineapple buds to complement my love for it. Because I can smoke a ton but I can only eat so much pineapple before my tongue gets all weird.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 10, 2014)

It's on Sannies Shop. Dynasty seeds. However it is currently out of stock. It sells out super fast. Imagine he'll drop another batch in the not distant future. There are Pineapple Fields packs available on Cannazon. I believe the PF was used to create the Diesel and there are some great phenotypes to be found as well including pure Pineapple. C99 is another line with pure Pineapple. I wouldn't even pop those PE beans based on my own experience, but I won't say there aren't some possibly good plants in there. Decent frost, structure and yield. But the high was meh and the smell was unbearable. It will be turned into cookies when I get around to it.

It comes from Dynasty Genetics/Seeds (I forget which I think it's Genetics now he changed the name).

Cuts were given to a buddy (before I finished running them - he was excited for a Pineapple flavored smoke too) and he said they were super bug prone as well compared to what he has. I don't currently have any issues with bugs but I guess they ended with mights, thrips and PM... while plants in the same garden had nothing.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 10, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's on Sannies Shop. Dynasty seeds. However it is currently out of stock. It sells out super fast. Imagine he'll drop another batch in the not distant future. There are Pineapple Fields packs available on Cannazon. I believe the PF was used to create the Diesel and there are some great phenotypes to be found as well including pure Pineapple. C99 is another line with pure Pineapple. I wouldn't even pop those PE beans based on my own experience, but I won't say there aren't some possibly good plants in there. Decent frost, structure and yield. But the high was meh and the smell was unbearable. It will be turned into cookies when I get around to it.
> 
> It comes from Dynasty Genetics/Seeds (I forget which I think it's Genetics now he changed the name).
> 
> Cuts were given to a buddy (before I finished running them - he was excited for a Pineapple flavored smoke too) and he said they were super bug prone as well compared to what he has. I don't currently have any issues with bugs but I guess they ended with mights, thrips and PM... while plants in the same garden had nothing.


Thank god I only got 1  

I got a 5 pack of the bubblebomb and 1 of the thc bomb

I didn't order many seeds this time as I dont really need seeds I am just addicted to bringing new strains into the mix. I do this for myself and my mother mainly she can't afford to purchase her own medicine. I try to do my best


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 10, 2014)

just grabbed some holy grail kush from dna
qrazytrain from tga
heavy duty fruity by th seeds
space candy freebes
mk ultra freebes
and some more freebes i think bubblegum from th and i cant remember the rest im hopeing to clone all these plants and somewhere out of the bunch find a hugh yielder and run a whole room of clones of the heavy yielder, im tired of haveing a whole bunch of different strains all wanting something different and haveing different yields


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2014)

I ran 3 separate Pineapple Express a couple years back.....bought into the hype. No growing issues, but very lackluster smoke.....no pineapple scent or taste.

As someone else noted, FS c-99 has pineapple nailed. No one fails to request it after they've had some. I'm grabbing a couple more singles to get a free Tangilope.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> just grabbed some holy grail kush from dna
> qrazytrain from tga
> heavy duty fruity by th seeds
> space candy freebes
> ...


I hear ya, amigo, and I did the same thing about a year and a half ago. Found a Chernobyl and Ripped Bubba and kept 'em going 4 runs. But I regretted only having the two choices, as good as they are. So, I'm back to different strains every grow. You're right - much more difficult, but I'm a variety junkie.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I hear ya, amigo, and I did the same thing about a year and a half ago. Found a Chernobyl and Ripped Bubba and kept 'em going 4 runs. But I regretted only having the two choices, as good as they are. So, I'm back to different strains every grow. You're right - much more difficult, but I'm a variety junkie.


 im a yield guy dont get me wrong i love the dank shit for myself but i need to get the most out of my room


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 10, 2014)

Gage Green Seeds Grape Stomper X OG (underdawg) F1 x10
G13 Labs Seeds White Critical x1
T H Seeds AUTO Original BubbleGum x1
Cali Connection Seeds 22 x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Chronic Thunder x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Blue Cheese x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush x1
Farm Seeds Pineapple Chunk x1


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm waiting till the promo goes off and hope the UFO is still the Tangilope. That's how much I _don't _want Barney's Farm.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm waiting till the promo goes off and hope the UFO is still the Tangilope. That's how much I _don't _want Barney's Farm.


All i wanted was the grape stomper og lol


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 11, 2014)

Ace - Panama
Cannbiogen - Taskenti
Cannbiogen - Panama DC
Barneys farm - LSD


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 11, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Ace - Panama
> Cannbiogen - Taskenti
> Cannbiogen - Panama DC
> Barneys farm - LSD


That lsd is good


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm waiting till the promo goes off and hope the UFO is still the Tangilope. That's how much I _don't _want Barney's Farm.


You could just have a little fun with it and when the seeds arrive just drop 'em in the toilet and shit on 'em.


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 11, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Ace - Panama
> Cannbiogen - Taskenti
> Cannbiogen - Panama DC
> Barneys farm - LSD


Awesome man I cant wait to grow it  Sounds like good smoke


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been staring at my seed order planning out my grows..

Ordered from the Tude on the 6th, haven't ordered in years. I had to start from scratch growing.( had to move, couldn't keep my plants then)
Paradise Seeds Ice Cream -read some grow strain reviews, and I love ice cream, so weed that IS ice cream will make my world complete 
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds

TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle - have wanted this strain awhile, tried the smoke when I first got my card years ago.
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds

Barneys Farm Seeds Phatt Fruity - just sounded cool and I had been putting stuff in my cart for days, plus they sold out of purps
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds

*bonus seeds*
G13 Labs Seeds White Critical
T H Seeds AUTO Original BubbleGum ( I don't even want this one but oh well) x 1
Cali Connection Seeds 22 x 1
DNA Genetics Seeds Tangilope x1
BlimBurn Seeds Mango x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Chronic Thunder x 1
Barneys Farm Seeds Blue Cheese x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Pineapple Chunk x1
TGA Subcool Seeds Space Candy x5
Paradise Seeds Lucky Dip x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Lucky Dip x1

$249.89

I actually found one last little seed from my last order. I germed her and she's happy and growing.
Her name is Lola 

I want to play with some of these strains awhile, might have to kick the BF and the cats out of the bedroom and make a bigger grow room


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2014)

Grape Stomper OG is on the way. I got all that Barneys crap with it  Next year all that free shit i have no interest in goes outside somewhere and will get checked on once  See what happens, but won't give a shit about the outcome. Was going to do it this year far to lazy  

I want to get some Scotts OG Or maybe the 501st from rare dankness. Mohican makes that scotts look real nice. I don't know if I will pull the trigger or not, I got enough beans but there is always something interesting looking out there. Gages Aspirare looks good too, I want something that's going to finish fast. My smoking buddy and I really enjoy a good OG and it seems like KGP has found a good one in this Aspirare.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jun 11, 2014)

Recently got an order from Shantibaba at MNS that I'm happy to start:

Master Kaze: Master Kush Skunk X Afghani Haze.
NL5 X Afghan
Z7 Limited Edition CBD
DreamTime (a mix of different indoor strains of MNS)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2014)

A two bean order.  And it's my 3rd two bean order of the year...lol. Last two times was to get free singles of Cheese Candy [Delicious], this time the Tangilope [ DNA}. 

The c-99 is almost $11.00, and shipping is $15 w/ no guarantee - total $26 for the two.
The Tangilope isn't available from the 'tude as a single, but @ 6 for $ 116 is right at $20 per bean.

So this is like getting a discount on 2 singles[ $30] _and_ free shipping. 


Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: International Express
Removed from breeders packs and repacked
Do not add guarantee
Your comments: Cheers, friends !

Order Inventory:
Product: Female Seeds C99
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEM8132
Price: $10.89

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 DNA Genetics Seeds Tangilope
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00


----------



## booms111 (Jun 11, 2014)

Chemdawg #4 from Dr. Greenthumb - Hard to find a good Chem 4 in feminized seed thats not crossed to something or pollen chucked by swerve. Also never ordered from DrGt and see hes retiring begining of 2015 so i figured might as well get will the getting is good.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 11, 2014)

rez's ecsd


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 11, 2014)

I purchased a couple packs of Sannies Sugar Punch ...... because you won't stop raving about it.


----------



## booms111 (Jun 11, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> rez's ecsd


Where at? theres non at SB or Boutique....


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't think I'll purchase seeds for awhile. This breeding thing got me hooked. I have over 20+ different strains to work with.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 11, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I don't think I'll purchase seeds for awhile. This breeding thing got me hooked. I have over 20+ different strains to work with.


Ditto on that. The next pack I pull out of the vault I will be starting my search for a male. I've got some really nice females in rotation, but they are mostly hybrids. I want to find a nice Sativa male to hit some of these gals with.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 11, 2014)

booms111 said:


> Where at? theres non at SB or Boutique....


seed boutique


----------



## booms111 (Jun 11, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> seed boutique


No shit. I didnt see it there. Either way theres definitly fire in Rezs old gear. Good luck!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 11, 2014)

I was gifted some pretty excellent stuff the other day...

Talk of Kabul f8- Mark Castle

Colombian black-HHF/Bodhi

Mk Ultra f2

Santa Marta Colombian Gold- HHF

White Haze- Top Dawg

Lemon Pursang- Sonic


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 11, 2014)

Recent:

Loompa Farms - Foo Dog F3 - Very rare/limited and supposedly recently tested 30% THC with very high CBD also.

Ace - Panama

Sensi - Jack Herer

Connoisseur - Lemon N Lime Jones.

I have an inkling to get some more Ace strains (Zamaldelica, Malawi, or Golden Tiger) and maybe try Gage Green for the first time (the only company I want to try but haven't) but there just isn't any more room for additions ATM.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Grape Stomper OG is on the way. I got all that Barneys crap with it  Next year all that free shit i have no interest in goes outside somewhere and will get checked on once  See what happens, but won't give a shit about the outcome. Was going to do it this year far to lazy
> 
> I want to get some Scotts OG Or maybe the 501st from rare dankness. Mohican makes that scotts look real nice. I don't know if I will pull the trigger or not, I got enough beans but there is always something interesting looking out there. Gages Aspirare looks good too, I want something that's going to finish fast. My smoking buddy and I really enjoy a good OG and it seems like KGP has found a good one in this Aspirare.


While I understand the sentiment, make sure it's nowhere near where any other grows might be... you never know when balls show up and you end up accidentally destroying someone elses crop.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I purchased a couple packs of Sannies Sugar Punch ...... because you won't stop raving about it.




I love that SSH that's in it. Silverfields is pretty fuckin excellent too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> While I understand the sentiment, make sure it's nowhere near where any other grows might be... you never know when balls show up and you end up accidentally destroying someone elses crop.


Oh I have full intentions of going back and axing the males don't worry


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 12, 2014)

Karma and hortilabs cross of biker kush x starbuds little sis


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 12, 2014)

kaneboy said:


> Karma and hortilabs cross of biker kush x starbuds little sis


I popped a couple Biker Kush thinking I had time to flower em out before my upcoming surgery, had to cut em down unfortunately. Seemed like a light feeder compared to other strains I have ran recently.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 12, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


for me zamal are simply the best sativa landrace in the world any cross with zamal should get some attention because this will surely be fire i know for this one they use phenotype "mangue-carotte" (mango-carrot) for the cross not the strongest zamal but one of the much tastier ps: all zamal pheno are really strong not for the beginner and expect between +14w to +18w of flowering time (for the fastest...)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 12, 2014)

Sounds like a winning endorsement to me. I want something that will make me think I'm gonna die after a joint. LOL.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 12, 2014)

my last order of the year asap another good promo on the tude ... yeah i'm a seed whore that buy more then i need 

gage green : grape stomper og, bright moment and diamond an dust 2013

also get some freebies when i've bought the grape stomper og on the tude i really don't give a shit about barney's farm after a disaster with 20 liberty haze only 2 was good and potent.... but the regular from th seed seems to be nice


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 12, 2014)

If you like a mellow buzz the Bright Moments is quite good. Nice flavor.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 12, 2014)

quote:
for me zamal are simply the best sativa landrace in the world any cross with zamal should get some attention because this will surely be fire i know for this one they use phenotype "mangue-carotte" (mango-carrot) for the cross not the strongest zamal but one of the much tastier ps: all zamal pheno are really strong not for the beginner and expect between +14w to +18w of flowering time (for the fastest…)


i really want to get into zamal..and yes it would have to be a cross..because pure zamal makes lambs bread look chunky [joke]
i love sativas the most
i was in on the peyote purple testing before that co started seling it…it is bubba bx4 x bubba….[in think]

i found nothing as good as bubba…but charlie may have zeroed in on some thing..all the best with it


taskenti…all those ..make my pulse move hearing about them..

that and kerala

blessing to you sativa people


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> You could just have a little fun with it and when the seeds arrive just drop 'em in the toilet and shit on 'em.


LOL


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Jun 12, 2014)

kosher kush and cataract kush


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 13, 2014)

Cash arrived at Sannies shop. Mailed it on Friday last week.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 13, 2014)

im in search of that sativa thats gonna make me feel like im gonna die too LOL that zamal is gonna be my 1st purchase. and some malawi. that comment about bright moment being a mellow stone is why i havent popped it yet. but ill be getting to her...

iv been broke since dec so i havent bought anything. prev 2 years i made 8 or so attitude purchases. so you know im fiending!

good karma hasnt forgot about me tho. had a few friends reach out n show me love(and one show me some hate)

got gifted some clones- stardawg chem4 forum few others

seeds- 5 packs area 51 genetics, 3 packs karma, <<<<< my latest gifts, i cant wait to look thru white og x biker. just popped kraken x astro dawg from area 51.

you popping any of those packs soon OG?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 13, 2014)

BM is good smoke man, don't get me wrong. I like it at the end of the night sometimes quite a bit. Frosty, very nice flavor that comes through in the smoke fully. Also pretty resistant to pests. It's good stuff, just prefer the really racy and motivational. 

My sativa dominant Black Widow is actually what I've been mostly smoking lately. It's quite racy and many people complain it's anxiety inducing. Doesn't look quite top of the line, but it's really awesome. Yields like a mother fucker too. Smells a bit skunky... the real distinct skunk smell is there, but there's some pine and sweetness too. It's very unique. I definitely also recommend Black Widow as a line.


----------



## demonhaze (Jun 13, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> You could just have a little fun with it and when the seeds arrive just drop 'em in the toilet and shit on 'em.


Y'all hate Barney's farm that much? I hear mixed reviews. Never grew any of that gear myself


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 13, 2014)

Sannies Jack is going to be popped really soon. I am also popping more PeakseedsBC Sweet Skunk. I've already said too much though lol.


----------



## demonhaze (Jun 13, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Awesome man I cant wait to grow it  Sounds like good smoke


Why so many orders from cannabiogen? Is it really good genetics?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 13, 2014)

demonhaze said:


> Y'all hate Barney's farm that much? I hear mixed reviews. Never grew any of that gear myself


I haven't run it, but I never would run it based on what I've seen. Pineapple Chunk is probably the worst strain ever created if the reports are any indicator... one guy even reported getting a non marijuana seed from a pack LOL (no idea how true it was but it was funny anyway). It's a legend.

As far as Cannabiogen goes - they have really good genetics. They also breed in Spain (relevant because you can grow a huge number of plants in some parts of Spain), do large selections and in general have proper practices. If you like sativas it's the place to go... them and Ace for the old school. They also have some really interesting indicas too. Their Purple Peyote - I've never seen a picture of a plant from those seeds that didn't look spectacular.


----------



## demonhaze (Jun 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I haven't run it, but I never would run it based on what I've seen. Pineapple Chunk is probably the worst strain ever created if the reports are any indicator... one guy even reported getting a non marijuana seed from a pack LOL (no idea how true it was but it was funny anyway). It's a legend.


The pineapple express auto flower looked good to me, and the auto cheese. That's about it. I like autos despite the hate they get. You can grow them nearly anywhere, and its awesome lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 13, 2014)

Autos have some good qualities for the outdoorsmen. I'd never grow them inside though.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks for the info on BM. sounds like if she got hit with the zamal shed be perfect...thats what im thinking a bright moment should be.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 13, 2014)

demonhaze said:


> Y'all hate Barney's farm that much? I hear mixed reviews. Never grew any of that gear myself


I was just offering up a little friendly advice, I've never run any Barney's gear myself. The only Barney's strain I've smoked is Vanilla Kush, which I sampled at the coffeeshop back in 2010. Really nice high/stoned effect, real floaty, dreamy, thought provoking stuff. Reminded me allot of the Afghani I was growing around 2003 minus the smell and taste which I think is dominated by the Kashmir in the genetics. Eventually I think I'll probably pick up some beans and give it a go, but it's low on the wish list right now.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm looking for a second strain for my grow room. I have recently finished up the last of my Extrema. Loved that strain. looking for something similiar, a real crusher that yields well. Was looking at Black widow and AK-47 as a replacement for consistent runs. Ak-47 by serious is no where to be found though at the moment. any suggestions? is Peak's Northern Light or Skunkberry a valid replacement?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 13, 2014)

Peaks hybrids will be killer. Northern Lights isnt a knock out exactly. It's a nice warm all over buzz but it's not as strong as a lot of stuff. You gotta smoke a bit to get there. Yields solid etc. I bet if you hunted you'd find one really potent one, but he bred most of those IBLs for his hybrids to get great vigor.

IMO Skunkberry is probably going to be his best, based on his Sweet Skunk being strong as hell (my own personal experience) and reports of his blueberry being the same. I actually have 4 blueberry girls of his at a buddies that are in the process of being readied to flower but no reports yet. I would LOVE to see you do a report on this one man. 

Don't sleep on his Kush hybrids if you like indica doms. I ran his Kushberry and I liked it a lot for what it is. I lost the clone unfortuantely. It smelled exactly like Kush and Blueberries at the same time. The PK he uses is a real Kush. Not an OG. Not excactly mega yielding the phenotype I had, but there are some to be found based on some other reports I've seen of those kush hybrids. Skush might be interesting too. 

Black Widow has some KO phenotypes. It also has some very sativa phenotypes. I like the sativas better but I generally do. It's a good line. You'll find a plant you like I'd bet. SOme examples will go herm with stress, I had a small light issue and a few went the first time I ran them. They were fine the second time no stress however. Decent - heavy yielding I found. The sativa leaning ones were heavier yielding... lucky me . Could go 12 weeks though. Indica dom phenotypes still wanted to 9ish weeks IIRC.

Anesthesia yields well and is strong smoke (Breeders choice - sannie). I don't love the flavor of the phenotypes I got and I wouldn't say it was a KO I would say it was somewhat balanced. Herijuana doesn't KO me either, I found it somewhat clear and functional with awesome pain killing properties. Anesthesia is heady and then creeps slow into your body. At least the ones I ran. I have 3 more outside this year, from seed. The two I had outside last year are still going in my buddies room. People are giving him good reviews on it done indoors. It was great outdoor bud though.


----------



## wcharles (Jun 13, 2014)

well its not a seed but i did get 2 clones (royal orange x green crack x blue cheese .


----------



## 806KING (Jun 13, 2014)

I got some grape stomper og on the way


----------



## demonhaze (Jun 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I haven't run it, but I never would run it based on what I've seen. Pineapple Chunk is probably the worst strain ever created if the reports are any indicator... one guy even reported getting a non marijuana seed from a pack LOL (no idea how true it was but it was funny anyway). It's a legend.
> 
> As far as Cannabiogen goes - they have really good genetics. They also breed in Spain (relevant because you can grow a huge number of plants in some parts of Spain), do large selections and in general have proper practices. If you like sativas it's the place to go... them and Ace for the old school. They also have some really interesting indicas too. Their Purple Peyote - I've never seen a picture of a plant from those seeds that didn't look spectacular.


I like dinafem a lot as far as Spain goes. Thier white Siberian is fire. Never been anything but impressed with what I've grown from them so far


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 13, 2014)

806KING said:


> I got some grape stomper og on the way


same !


----------



## 806KING (Jun 13, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> same !


Wanna see how this order goes then I'm gonna order 
Phantom Cookies and 
Lemon OG


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 13, 2014)

1/ Sour Cherry (r)
2/ Qrazy Quake (r)
3/ Psycho Killer (r)
4/ Dog (f)
5/ Fireballs - freebies (r)
6/ Livers bx - freebie (r)

all this for 120 shipped.. around 2 bucks per seed.. 

I had been wanting to try TGA but without the price.

The Sour Cherry (Casey Jones & Headband, Cherry Cheese, Livers (aka Blues)) sounded good to me. I have been wanting to try Casey Jones and also a cherry strain such as cherry ak47 pheno or Cherry pie.

DOG i already have a few seeds still.. just wanted a few as backups while i made my order 

Qrazy Quake - Qrazy Train x Cheesequake.. sounds sweet and good yielding.

Psycho Killer - Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis (Deep Purple x Exodus Psychosis (UK clone only))... with the Jack the Ripper genetics I expect something fruity or citrusy.

Livers BX is a freebie. from my understanding it is some really good genetics. similar to a Big Bud x Northern Lights is what I hear down the grapevine.

Fireballs sounds good but I think I will wait to hear more about it.



I already have their Blue Pit, Cheese Surprise, Sour Kush x DOG, Deep Blues X Engineers Dream, and DOG.


*Breeders boutique has 50% off this summer. Use promo code: BBSS14*


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 13, 2014)

806KING said:


> Wanna see how this order goes then I'm gonna order
> Phantom Cookies and
> Lemon OG


DNA Lemon OG is fire! You would probably enjoy Serious seeds Bubblegum too


----------



## 806KING (Jun 13, 2014)

Just collecting right now. Can't do anything still on paper! I'm ready to make my move to Colorado!!! Had ak47, white Russian, and bubble gum going before I took my long vacation! Lol never got to finish them


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 14, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> 1/ Sour Cherry (r)
> 2/ Qrazy Quake (r)
> 3/ Psycho Killer (r)
> 4/ Dog (f)
> ...


Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## wcharles (Jun 14, 2014)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> quote:
> for me zamal are simply the best sativa landrace in the world any cross with zamal should get some attention because this will surely be fire i know for this one they use phenotype "mangue-carotte" (mango-carrot) for the cross not the strongest zamal but one of the much tastier ps: all zamal pheno are really strong not for the beginner and expect between +14w to +18w of flowering time (for the fastest…)
> 
> 
> ...


so how was the peyote, ive been hearing some stuff about it. not to bad what i nhear.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 14, 2014)

im seeing alot of zamal hybrids pop up. im excited


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im seeing alot of zamal hybrids pop up. im excited


 what's the heaviest sativa you've grown to date gg?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 14, 2014)

havent done any pure sativas yet, but the heaviest sat hybrid was def ghost train haze, then chocolope was maybe even tied. grew em both in tote tubs and both were great yeilders. gth got me bout 6 ropes, choco was 4+...

urs was indy? mine was all super fast in veg, then barely stretched in flower. was awesome! but it had a thing, think it was that mosaic shit. looked like some light bleaching, knew that wasnt it when i used led. awesome plant tho, ill be growing her again for sure.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> havent done any pure sativas yet, but the heaviest sat hybrid was def ghost train haze, then chocolope was maybe even tied. grew em both in tote tubs and both were great yeilders. gth got me bout 6 ropes, choco was 4+...


 nice, do you remember which number the gth was? i think i have a pack of the gth 9 in the stock pile.. chocolope has always been on my short list of to grow strains, but for w/e reason i keep bumping it back..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 14, 2014)

i did grow chocolate rain though, which is half the chocolope, and a complete winner imvho.. not really much on the sativa side though imo, more of a hybrid type of high...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 14, 2014)

i still have a few ask about that canteloupe i had. 3 years ago. lol cannalope pheno of cho. the gth was the 1. i want a good ghost og pheno if i can find one. still have 7 seeds i want to f2. maybe find a nice high octane nevilles wreck pheno , id be happy with that. i hate the floppy branches. almost killed my mendodawg for the fucking floppy shit today. both have train wreck in the blood....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i still have a few ask about that canteloupe i had. 3 years ago. lol cannalope pheno of cho. the gth was the 1. i want a good ghost og pheno if i can find one. still have 7 seeds i want to f2. maybe find a nice high octane nevilles wreck pheno , id be happy with that. i hate the floppy branches. almost killed my mendodawg for the fucking floppy shit today. both have train wreck in the blood....


 i grew drgt's ghost cut of og, and it's still probably one of my top five strains to date.. everything a good og should be imvho.. structure, taste, high, and even a decent yielder for an og hybrid..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i did grow chocolate rain though, which is half the chocolope, and a complete winner imvho.. not really much on the sativa side though imo, more of a hybrid type of high...


The best pheno of that is supposed to be kind of rare and very sativa dominant.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The best pheno of that is supposed to be kind of rare and very sativa dominant.


of which, the chocolope or the chocolate rain?


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 14, 2014)

demonhaze said:


> Why so many orders from cannabiogen? Is it really good genetics?


Yea man ive heard Cannabiogen and Ace are top genetics. Tashkenti is a land race strain and Panama DC is a deep chunk which is a land race strain croseed with Panama which was 3 landrcae sativas croseed to make Panama I think.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> of which, the chocolope or the chocolate rain?


Chocolate Rain


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 15, 2014)

I Allready have those selected motherplant, LibertyHaze,CriticalKush,PeppermintKush from Barney + PAradise Nebula and Greenhouse chemdog in pheno test.

And i've just receive my new order and i'm ready to select motherplant, KosherTangie, Bannana Strawberry, HolyGrailKush , MediHaze, Nebula 2.0 + single seeds Superlemonhaze and SkywalkerKush.

+ Freebies


----------



## wcharles (Jun 15, 2014)

Hablamos said:


> I Allready have those selected motherplant, LibertyHaze,CriticalKush,PeppermintKush from Barney + PAradise Nebula and Greenhouse chemdog in pheno test.
> 
> And i've just receive my new order and i'm ready to select motherplant, KosherTangie, Bannana Strawberry, HolyGrailKush , MediHaze, Nebula 2.0 + single seeds Superlemonhaze and SkywalkerKush.
> 
> + Freebies


id like to hear about that bannana strawberry , ive seen it but it always sold out. like hows the taste extra ...... it sounds good just from the name , if it only taste like o0ne or the other.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 15, 2014)

It's seed buying season for me.... I have only a handful of other lines that I need for my collection and I'll never have to buy anything ever again.

Anyway -

4 packs Pineapple Fields - Dynasty Seeds (I want the Pineapple Juice pheno and everything else too!)
2 packs Lowryder #2 regs (gonna make seeds out of em probably next summer, more an emergency stash than anything though and not really for drug purposes or breeding either - seed making plants for seeds to eat, etc.)
2 more packs of Sugar Punch


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 15, 2014)

What I'm lackin? I need some more G13 in my life. I need some high CBD lines (although I'm hoping to see some plants high in CBD in those lowryders as well when I f2 them). 

Need some of the pure landraces out there. They are next in line, although I have a few already.


----------



## tattooman1968 (Jun 15, 2014)

My newest are from Sweet Seeds and the are fem dark devil autos with a NLX fem auto and a fem Venice Beach/afghani.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 15, 2014)

What should the next set of beans be in my room?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 15, 2014)

I have gown Alien OG, Snowcap x LA Confidential, Big Bud x White Widow, Biker Kush x White Romulan, Chocolate Heaven, HeadBand, Big Band, BCN Diesel, Chernobyl, Jack Skellington, Vortex, BLZ Bud, Double White, Goji OG, GreenCrack, ChemDawg 91, AK47, AK48, Great White Shark, Sweet Deep Grapefurit, Green Love Potion, LadyBurn 1974, Tangerine Dream, Acapulco Gold, Snow White, Ice, Grape God, White Grapes, Grape 13, Elephant Stomper, Hippy HeadBand, Big Bud, etc.






Check this order:


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 15, 2014)

806KING said:


> I got some grape stomper og on the way



you are one of the few that jumped on that drop including myself. I suggest getting GGG's Golden Gage: Golden goat x Joseph OG. golden goat clone only is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 15, 2014)

how was that hazeman whitegrapes?


----------



## 806KING (Jun 15, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> you are one of the few that jumped on that drop including myself. I suggest getting GGG's Golden Gage: Golden goat x Joseph OG. golden goat clone only is one of my all time favorites.


Yeah i was lucky got paid in time lol how was that grape god? is golden goat really that good?


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 15, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Check this order:


Pretty nice can't go wrong with a Grape Stomper and a Golden Goat cross. If I had to choose I would probably go for the Golden Gage over the Grape Stomper OG as I think the Golden Goat is a better smoke than the Grape Stomper. Allot of people seem to be going bonkers over the Grape Stomper OG though. I wish someone would do a Golden Goat BX. Maybe cross it to an ISS or a Romulan (parent strains) and back cross it the Golden Goat. Something closer to the original would be nice.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, the stomper is too mellow  A lot of folks prefer that though.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 16, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah, the stomper is too mellow  A lot of folks prefer that though.


I was a bit disappointed when I tried it. With the higher THC% I was expecting something a little stronger, but it was just a little too mellow for my tastes. The Golden Goat on the other hand has a more mind gripping sativa type high that I really go for. Really unique terp profile on that one too, syrupy sweet like Sprite soda. It supposedly got it's name because it smelled like the recycling containers that had spilled soda caked up on the bottom at the Golden Goat recycling center.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Pretty nice can't go wrong with a Grape Stomper and a Golden Goat cross. If I had to choose I would probably go for the Golden Gage over the Grape Stomper OG as I think the Golden Goat is a better smoke than the Grape Stomper. Allot of people seem to be going bonkers over the Grape Stomper OG though. I wish someone would do a Golden Goat BX. Maybe cross it to an ISS or a Romulan (parent strains) and back cross it the Golden Goat. Something closer to the original would be nice.


Golden Gage is a cross of Golden Goat x Joseph OG

I've hade golden goat several times in fact I have a few grams left but I have never had GGG's Grape Stomper and have been trying to get it for two years. The closest I have came to grape stomper is Hazemans Elephant Stomper and that is a very nice smoke so if its even or better than the ES I will be happy.

The Golden Goat is a hardcore sativa. I live SF and have a friend in Denver and he brings some out now and again and when I go to visit him I take some form of kush that is local to cali that he has a hard time getting.

Did you see how much one 10 pack of Goden Gage is? $112, that is the same as 2 Grape Stomper x OG. I really want the Grape Stomper BX. But maybe with the OG in it it will be stronger.

Golden Goat is an accidental strain from Mr. Dank.

http://www.everythingaboutmarijuana.com/golden-goat/


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> how was that hazeman whitegrapes?


Sorry I misread what you posted. The Hazeman white grapes is a very nice strain with almost white to neon green rock hard buds and it really smells like grapes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I have gown Alien OG, Snowcap x LA Confidential, Big Bud x White Widow, Biker Kush x White Romulan, Chocolate Heaven, HeadBand, Big Band, BCN Diesel, Chernobyl, Jack Skellington, Vortex, BLZ Bud, Double White, Goji OG, GreenCrack, ChemDawg 91, AK47, AK48, Great White Shark, Sweet Deep Grapefurit, Green Love Potion, LadyBurn 1974, Tangerine Dream, Acapulco Gold, Snow White, Ice, Grape God, White Grapes, Grape 13, Elephant Stomper, Hippy HeadBand, Big Bud, etc.
> 
> Check this order:


I got the BCN Diesel...a freebie from somewhere, and was planning on using is as a backup. How did it do for you?


----------



## Blindnslow (Jun 16, 2014)

Sannies - Sugar Punch
DnS genetics - Purple Dream, Purple Monkeys, KASI, Grand Berry Purple
herbies- Kings Kush, Money Maker, THC Bomb

Next - Selene, Soliloqueen and more Blue Hammer(loved it) from Sannies


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I got the BCN Diesel...a freebie from somewhere, and was planning on using is as a backup. How did it do for you?


BCN Diesel is a great strain and a heavy yielder especially if you let her go 9 weeks, I know that sounds like a long time but it is all worth it. It smells of cat piss, ammonia and gasoline so odor control when drying and curing is a must. When in flower it doesn't smell a lot and it is almost a sweet rotten fruit while in flower. Very very easy to grow and is hard to kill she can take a lot of nutes without getting nute burn.

The high is outstanding almost psychedelic and the taste is a smooth fuel/piney taste. I always recommend this to new growers. Not saying you are a new grower but it is very easy to grow. Off one plant I got just over two oz's using DWC hydro with 3 feet of hight, she went all the way to the top of the light and I topped her four times so it looked like a bush and filled my entire cab. wish I still had pics of her she was a beautiful lady!

Found some picks of the BCN Diesel I grew for ya:


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Blindnslow said:


> Sannies - Sugar Punch
> GnS genetics - Purple Dream, Purple Monkeys, KASI, Grand Berry Purple
> herbies- Kings Kush, Money Maker, THC Bomb
> 
> Next - Selene, Soliloqueen and more Blue Hammer(loved it) from Sannies


How did you like the purple monkey balls? I have been eyeing that strain for a while and is it a hazeman strain?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

@gabechihua: in case you didn't notice the link for the description of golden goat here it is again

http://www.everythingaboutmarijuana.com/golden-goat/


----------



## Blindnslow (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> How did you like the purple monkey balls? I have been eyeing that strain for a while and is it a hazeman strain?


I haven't grown it out yet. Already had the oven full when I got them.. Its a different strain than the one your looking @. Mine is Purple monkeys and your looking @ purple monkey balls. I'd love to tell you the cross of mine but have since forgot and the web site I got them from is down for a while.

SlimTim is growing some Purple monkeys right now>>>>>
https://www.rollitup.org/t/come-grow-with-slimtim.830426/


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Blindnslow said:


> I haven't grown it out yet. Already had the oven full when I got them.. Its a different strain than the one your looking @. Mine is Purple monkeys and your looking @ purple monkey balls. I'd love to tell you the cross of mine but have since forgot and the web site I got them from is down for a while.
> 
> SlimTim is growing some Purple monkeys right now>>>>>
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/come-grow-with-slimtim.830426/


Man I looked all over the web and cannot find the lineage of Purple Monkeys only purple monkey balls


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

806KING said:


> Yeah i was lucky got paid in time lol how was that grape god? is golden goat really that good?


Grape God is a nice indica and Golden Goat is an A+++ Strain definitely not for the novice token!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

Latest purchase arrived today...


----------



## 806KING (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Grape God is a nice indica and Golden Goat is an A+++ Strain definitely not for the novice token!


Hell yeah thanks now m gonna order it


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

@Amos Otis: you can only attach ten pics so here is two more of the BCN Diesel:


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Latest purchase arrived today...


Nice beans you got there! GSC is very popular were I live in San Francisco. Bodhi is the shit and I love me some Hazeman! Not sure if you saw my other post but I have Bodhi's Goji OG and Hazemans WhiteGrapes/Grape13/Elephant Stomper/and Hippy HeadBand.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

806KING said:


> Hell yeah thanks now m gonna order it


You going to order GGG's Golden Gage? Golden Goat is a clone only strain originally from Topeka Kansas by Mr. Dank but now it is the rockstar of Colorado probably the most popular strain in CO.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Man I looked all over the web and cannot find the lineage of Purple Monkeys only purple monkey balls


Ask dankster420 hes on here somewhere and im pretty sure its his strain.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Nice beans you got there! GSC is very popular were I live in San Francisco. Bodhi is the shit and I love me some Hazeman! Not sure if you saw my other post but I have Bodhi's Goji OG and Hazemans WhiteGrapes/Grape13/Elephant Stomper/and Hippy HeadBand.


I almost ordered the white grapes...how's that turning out for ya? I couldn't resist the lure of the Rocky Mountain High cross in Breakout though.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> You going to order GGG's Golden Gage? Golden Goat is a clone only strain originally from Topeka Kansas by Mr. Dank but now it is the rockstar of Colorado probably the most popular strain in CO.


Yeah gonna order the golden gage thanks for the info on it


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

806KING said:


> Yeah gonna order the golden gage thanks for the info on it


Remember GGG only sells reg's so you might end up with some males but hopefully you get a nice female for a mother if you are into cloning.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I almost ordered the white grapes...how's that turning out for ya? I couldn't resist the lure of the Rocky Mountain High cross in Breakout though.


White Grapes is nice, good yielder, rock hard nugs and actually smells like grapes. It makes some fat ass colas if you top it. Can't go wrong with Rocky Mtn High! You ever check out www.cannazon.com? or http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/DirtyGirl.html Hempdepot? they have some awesome genetics!


----------



## 806KING (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Remember GGG only sells reg's so you might end up with some males but hopefully you get a nice female for a mother if you are into cloning.


I actually like regular seeds. kinda a pain in the ass but i know how to work with them


----------



## Bonehead420 (Jun 16, 2014)

Herbies..... 
Ordered - 
5x Barney's LSD fem
5x THC bomb fem
5x Green Ninja fem

Rec'd for free in addition to above..
3x Afgan Kush x Skunk fem
1x Royal Queen Critical fem
4x Northern Lights x Big Bud fem
1x Barney's Blue Cheese fem.
I declined their offer of 10 x SKUNK HAZE REGULAR SEEDS...

Shipping time from UK to the SF Bay Area....5 1/2 days.... Nice.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Bonehead420 said:


> Herbies.....
> Ordered -
> 5x Barney's LSD fem
> 5x THC bomb fem
> ...


I live in San Francisco man. I live near pan handle park


----------



## Bonehead420 (Jun 16, 2014)

Out here for business Dr. Jenks...had the beans sent to the hotel.... Even got a courtesy call from the hotel telling me it arrived last week.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> White Grapes is nice, good yielder, rock hard nugs and actually smells like grapes. It makes some fat ass colas if you top it. Can't go wrong with Rocky Mtn High! You ever check out www.cannazon.com? or http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/DirtyGirl.html Hempdepot? they have some awesome genetics!


got any pics of the grapes? does it frost up nicely? I know about hempdepot, but thanks for the link on cannazon..they ship to the US?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> got any pics of the grapes? does it frost up nicely? I know about hempdepot, but thanks for the link on cannazon..they ship to the US?


I don't have any pics, working at the co-op and doing my regular job I don't have the time to take as many pics as I use to. We usually have 5 to 10 strains going at once and having to maintain mothers as well if we find a nice strong female.
Yes cannazon delivers to the US. Check out Eskobar, GreenBeanz and SnowHigh seeds on cannazon.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Bonehead420 said:


> Out here for business Dr. Jenks...had the beans sent to the hotel.... Even got a courtesy call from the hotel telling me it arrived last week.


the green ninja sounds pretty gnarly, who is the breeder? Go get you a medical cannabis card while you are there. just tell them you just moved there and don't have an address yet or better yet give them your hotel address. My buddy did it in LA, then you could hit up some of the delivery dispensaries like the Green Cross

where the skunk haze freebies? if so why in the hell would you decline freebies?


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 16, 2014)

hey jenks, give dynasty a go if you haven't tried his gear yet, you wont be sorry.


----------



## Bonehead420 (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> the green ninja sounds pretty gnarly, who is the breeder? Go get you a medical cannabis card while you are there. just tell them you just moved there and don't have an address yet or better yet give them your hotel address. My buddy did it in LA, then you could hit up some of the delivery dispensaries like the Green Cross
> 
> where the skunk haze freebies? if so why in the hell would you decline freebies?




Jenks, I like the way you think..... I even offered to transfer a utility bill or two into my name for a few months for some friends out here to show residency but they wanted no part of it.... Don't the clinics require a CA drivers license for a recommendation? I'm out here monthly and hope the state comes to its senses in November elections.

Info on Green Ninja....
http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/heavyweight-green-ninja-feminised-seeds-2552

I have about 50 random regular bag seed already. Don't need anymore, and wanted as few seeds in the package as possible


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 16, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> hey jenks, give dynasty a go if you haven't tried his gear yet, you wont be sorry.


Have you run his Pineapple lines at all? I've seen a lot of nice lookin reports.... excited about them. Or his Caramel Cough?


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 16, 2014)

no i haven't...i've ran the carmel candy kush, drizella, ssh f3 n f4, destar bx, solililo queen (spelling), mt. hood huck, cosmic brain....n prolly a few more...lol...running cck , driz and crater lake now


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 16, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> hey jenks, give dynasty a go if you haven't tried his gear yet, you wont be sorry.


I've got a pack of CCK and Ms Universe. Really need to get to those soon. Heard many good things


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Bonehead420 said:


> Jenks, I like the way you think..... I even offered to transfer a utility bill or two into my name for a few months for some friends out here to show residency but they wanted no part of it.... Don't the clinics require a CA drivers license for a recommendation? I'm out here monthly and hope the state comes to its senses in November elections.
> 
> Info on Green Ninja....
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/heavyweight-green-ninja-feminised-seeds-2552
> ...


No you don't my buddy changed his car insurance to the hotels address and printed it and once he got his recommendation he changed it back and that worked for him. He said he just moved out there and was looking for a job.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> hey jenks, give dynasty a go if you haven't tried his gear yet, you wont be sorry.


Yeah I want to grow the Salmon River OG especially since it has Pre 98 OG Bubba kush in the cross.

I prefer a sativa dominant hybrid but I also enjoy a nice indica when I am at home with the wife chilling watching a movie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> no i haven't...i've ran the carmel candy kush, drizella, ssh f3 n f4, destar bx, solililo queen (spelling), mt. hood huck, cosmic brain....n prolly a few more...lol...running cck , driz and crater lake now


I've had free Solilloqueen frebies and yet to get a girl after one try, but ordered Kolossos off Sannies site just for the freebies - how did they turn out? I think it has some Holy Princess in it, perhaps?

Here's drizella from a couple of years ago.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

@Amos Otis: all the pics of the BCN Diesel buds where before they got the final trim and cure. Once cured for a month it smelled so good and the buds turned dark green and glistened from all the frosty trichomes


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

A couple of fun potent strains to grow is TGA's Chernobyl and Seedisms BLZ Bud, Chernobyl is probably one the frostiest strains I have ever grown:


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is a pic of Bay 11:
If you click on the pic you can see how much covered in trichomes the buds are. Bay 11 isn't a large producer but is a very nice sativa hybrid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> @Amos Otis: all the pics of the BCN Diesel buds where before they got the final trim and cure. Once cured for a month it smelled so good and the buds turned dark green and glistened from all the frosty trichomes


I run DWC also. 9 weeks is fine. Though the smells don't appeal to me, the high sounds terrific......maybe good for some near psychedelic brownies. Thanks for the pics and report, amigo.



mdjenks said:


> A couple of fun potent strains to grow is TGA's Chernobyl and Seedisms BLZ Bud, Chernobyl is probably one the frostiest strains I have ever grown:


I agree 100% on Chernobyl. I'm down to one jar from 3 runs last year.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Here is a pic of Bay 11:
> If you click on the pic you can see how much covered in trichomes the buds are. Bay 11 isn't a large producer but is a very nice sativa hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 3181262


Ha! I've got 3 of these, also. Just can't pop 'em all, but I've got these on the radar to run w/ Candyland and Phantom Cookies at some point.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've had free Solilloqueen frebies and yet to get a girl after one try, but ordered Kolossos off Sannies site just for the freebies - how did they turn out? I think it has some Holy Princess in it, perhaps?
> 
> Here's drizella from a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3181248 View attachment 3181250


yield was, ok to good, smoke was 7-8 on my scale, nice smooth smoke. i'll take freebies like that any day. it is a SQ mom so its in there somewhere i guess. i'm bugging a guy for his jacks cleaner p1 but i don't think he'll come off it. i know he turned down a nice chunk of change for it already, but it wasn't turned down because of the coin it was principle (the guy offering is a douchebag).


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I run DWC also. 9 weeks is fine. Though the smells don't appeal to me, the high sounds terrific......maybe good for some near psychedelic brownies. Thanks for the pics and report, amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100% on Chernobyl. I'm down to one jar from 3 runs last year.


One jar isn't bad, the co-op is down to 1 pound need to run some more the patience love it, plus we take a bit here and there as well and we don't charge the patience they are all low income.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Ha! I've got 3 of these, also. Just can't pop 'em all, but I've got these on the radar to run w/ Candyland and Phantom Cookies at some point.


You will love the bay 11 it is from kens grandaddy purple seeds but I'm sure you already know that.

If your not a fan of stinky diesel or bubba kush strains and like fruity lemon skunk is one of my favorite fruity strains and golden goat as well.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 21, 2014)

What's the lineage of that Bay 11? I prefer to know. Not a fan when it's not listed.


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice freaking buds here !


----------



## Wraith92 (Jun 21, 2014)

I have Holy Smoke's strawberry diesel and Dinafem's Bubba Kush on the way from 'Tude


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 21, 2014)

Wraith92 said:


> I have Holy Smoke's strawberry diesel and Dinafem's Bubba Kush on the way from 'Tude


awesome I've always eye balled Holy Smokes gear. It would be great to get some updates on it at some point


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 21, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's the lineage of that Bay 11? I prefer to know. Not a fan when it's not listed.


i know half is bodhis appalachia, forget the other parent


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 21, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i know half is bodhis appalachia, forget the other parent


 I had a bunch of freebies of GDP, ended up getting them to another member. I'm picky with breeders now since I really hate growing something that may possibly be a disappointment (looking at you THSeeds, and G13...)


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I had a bunch of freebies of GDP, ended up getting them to another member. I'm picky with breeders now since I really hate growing something that may possibly be a disappointment (looking at you THSeeds, and G13...)


did you try the mk ultra? It was really hyped up thats why I didn't get it. But I am always tempted.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 21, 2014)

I have to admit, I knew a grower who had a mk ultra, easily top ten strains. I wouldn't mind trying to grow it, but I don't want to pheno hunt.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I have to admit, I knew a grower who had a mk ultra, easily top ten strains. I wouldn't mind trying to grow it, but I don't want to pheno hunt.


That's confusing to me, amigo, but it may also be the Tangerine Power I'm testing. Isn't the Bodhi experience nothing _but _hoping to get lucky and get a pheno close to the description? 

I've only ran 2 TH beans - one was a decent Sage n Sour that took forever to finish, and the other was an 8 week gem - A-Train. Just popped another of those.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 21, 2014)

I only have 1 female of Golden Triangle out of 5 plants + it's EXACTLY like his description.
I've seen other growers phenotypes, and they look VERY similar to what I have.

I've got a phenotype of Satsuma that I can identify with one some1 on breedbay had/has.
I don't believe it's hard to find one like his description, I'm not growing entire packs...


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's confusing to me, amigo, but it may also be the Tangerine Power I'm testing. Isn't the Bodhi experience nothing _but _hoping to get lucky and get a pheno close to the description?
> 
> I've only ran 2 TH beans - one was a decent Sage n Sour that took forever to finish, and the other was an 8 week gem - A-Train. Just popped another of those.


I have to disagree on my limited experience so far. Superstitious for me was very uniform, and while it may be Bodhi's favorite, it was pretty spot on from his descriptions, particularly on breedbay. Now saw differences with Sunshine Daydream, but effect was spot on, and the smell was good. Is there hunting? Yes, but even a bad plant of Bodhi's gear is better than most. Descriptions for cannabis are hard, I think the aspect of subjective ways of descriptors can be hard to relate to others. Are accurate descriptions a good thing? yes, but I find some companies are a bit better, shit, who's right on flowing times? None that I've seen and grown. Really I just want goos cannabis, I'd really rather know expectations of growing other than the mix up of terps. That and overall effect. I think we all have different wants from our plants, I don't chase tastes, effects first and always foremost.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 21, 2014)

I just got an order in the mail, one of two orders I made on the same night from two different banks.

White Skunk
Lemon Kush
Venom OG
FLO OG
Cornbread
Purple Widow


----------



## Wraith92 (Jun 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> awesome I've always eye balled Holy Smokes gear. It would be great to get some updates on it at some point


I'll post pics of the gear when it arrived. Made it to Chicago today so now the waiting and the finger crossing begins. I will also post pics of the finished product. I'm growing IsLanD from DNA genetics now. Then I may try and grow the island with some cotton candy from delicious seeds that I've got.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 21, 2014)

I also have iced grapefruit, tangilope, purple paralysis, sugar black rose and kannabia special coming. Hoping to get something great out of the mix


----------



## beanzz (Jun 21, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I also have iced grapefruit, tangilope, purple paralysis, sugar black rose and kannabia special coming. Hoping to get something great out of the mix


Aurora by Nirvana is one of the strains I have coming in the other order. I'm hoping it will be here Monday.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think we all have different wants from our plants, I don't chase tastes, effects first and always foremost.


I grok what you're saying there....even the awful tasting Blood Orange #1 had good potency. But I have jars upon jars of various plants w/ good effects, so I got rid of BO#1 straight away. #3 has a nice orange scent with a week to go, and I anticipate good effect _and _the orange taste and smell that enticed me to order Blood _Orange...ya know?
_
It's crazy to me that people still think good taste = low potency.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 21, 2014)

beanzz said:


> I just got an order in the mail, one of two orders I made on the same night from two different banks.
> 
> White Skunk


if this is from White Label you wont be disappointed. Great smell, taste and smoke at a very reasonable price. One of my favorite 'cheap' strains.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I grok what you're saying there....even the awful tasting Blood Orange #1 had good potency. But I have jars upon jars of various plants w/ good effects, so I got rid of BO#1 straight away. #3 has a nice orange scent with a week to go, and I anticipate good effect _and _the orange taste and smell that enticed me to order Blood _Orange...ya know?
> _
> *It's crazy to me that people still think good taste = low potency*.


True but it's crazier to me when taste is valued OVER potency/desirability of effects. Some strains get all the hype in the world and the strain description doesn't even mention or glosses over the effects. I'd rather have something that I love the way it makes me feel with a mediocre taste than something with average effects and a delicious taste. Obviously, I'd like great potency and great effects but I value what it does to relieve my pain (it's awful) or enhance something I love MUCH more than how it tastes. You're probably going to eat or drink something in a few minutes anyways. A great taste is an added plus to me but not something I seek out with much fervor.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 22, 2014)

I get what you are saying Amos, I don't chase tastes though. When running siblings, I generally choose between what's best in effects, next with how it grows. Plus I find longer cures bring out better flavors and smells. Not accusing you of not curing, I just know many don't take the time to spend on on a proper cure. I myself fall into this from time to time. Eta, I never said better taste/smell =lower potency. I do however find many strongly odored plants sometimes are very much of a let down in effect. A correlation not a causation


----------



## kindnug (Jun 22, 2014)

Plants that have strong smells/tastes/effects are the only ones I keep.
The only things I don't mind sacrificing are yield + plant structure.

My latest was seed order is a few pk of Bodhi Blockhead Bx.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm finding that *most* newer hybrids I'm running are indistinguishable as far as effect and potency goes. Some slightly stronger than others, but not a huge difference. Seems like everything is a 9 week hybrid anymore. That's what sells, so that's what the breeders focus on. Even great strains like Kali Mist have been watered down to appeal to the average ganja grower.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2014)

HazeHeaven said:


> True but it's crazier to me when taste is valued OVER potency/desirability of effects. ..... A great taste is an added plus to me but not something I seek out with much fervor.


Thanks for your reply, but again, I don't have any idea why there's an either/or discussion about this when SO many strains are the total package of potency/taste/yield. I've ran several.



kindnug said:


> Plants that have strong smells/tastes/effects are the only ones I keep.


Yeah...me, too. Luckily I have a couple of local amigos to trade out buds that don't measure up to make it to the cupboard.



TonightYou said:


> I never said better taste/smell =lower potency. I do however find many strongly odored plants sometimes are very much of a let down in effect. A correlation not a causation


Yeah....sometimes. But after a few purchases and a few grows, a lot of folks cross those off the list and move on [ Pineapple Express, for instance.] As many plants as you run, I can hardly believe your results are mostly ill tasting, but potent buds. You've run Blueberry Hill and Goji, right? My Goji #2 may be _the _best tasting jar of buds in the cupboard. Goji #1 was the totem pole / piney pheno - every bit as potent, but I'm not an acrid pine afficienado. I have 4 jars of 4 month old Goji #2, and #1 paid for an addition to the back deck [and change]. 

But I'm happy to let everyone enjoy what they enjoy - I chime in because I know from experience that good taste and great effects are not so hard to find. That's a different discussion from 'I don't care about taste'.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm finding that *most* newer hybrids I'm running are indistinguishable as far as effect and potency goes. Some slightly stronger than others, but not a huge difference.


I mostly agree with that, and guess that high tolerance/constant use is probably a big reason. Even so, early vapes from a recently chopped Tangerine Power seriously kicked my a$$ last night, and flattened a couple amigos. None of us anticipated that sort of strength from a 'frooooty' strain. You probably get the reference...


----------



## Bueno Time (Jun 22, 2014)

Recent purchases made for next round were:

5 pack VerdantGreen LVPK x Pre 98 Bubba fems
15 pack SCS Truepower OG

then I traded 4 Truepower OG and some crosses I made to clone only females to a buddy for 5 SCS Galactic Jack, 4 RD Starkiller, 4 RD The OX, and 2 HSO Headband.

So I pulled the Truepower OG from the lineup for next run and going to do the 5 LVPK x Pre 98 Bubbas and the 4 RD The OX then the Truepower OGs and Galactic Jack the run after. Around that time I should also be getting a new batch of clones to play with from my buddy. Got some goodies on deck now, should be set for a minute.

Anyone grown the Truepower OG or Galactic Jack from Sin City Seeds, The OX or Starkiller from Rare Dankness, or Headband from Humboldt Seed Organization feel free to let me know your results, I would be interested to hear.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I mostly agree with that, and guess that high tolerance/constant use is probably a big reason. Even so, early vapes from a recently chopped Tangerine Powere seriously kicked my a$$ last night, and flattened a couple amigos. None of us anticipated that sort of strength from a 'frooooty' strain. You probably get the reference...


Seeing nothing but good reports on the Tangerine Power. Definitely have that one on my wishlist. Suppose to have a real cut through high. Nice to have a strain like that around to toke on later in the evening that really slices through the fog of everything else you smoked that day.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for your reply, but again, I don't have any idea why there's an either/or discussion about this when SO many strains are the total package of potency/taste/yield. I've ran several.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I do have Goji and Blueberry Hill (still have many more beans even though I gave some away). I'm sniffing my Goji cures for about a 3 weeks now. A sweet berry smell, with a tad bit of pinesole on the end. I guess I'm not looking for a particular odor as some seem to be. In my head stash, I've got what's left of my SSDD until next harvest. As I'm smelling the jar, whiffs of cream and sweet blueberries shine through. She's been curing for over a little over a month now. I love these smells, I think of it as a nice byproduct.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 24, 2014)

806KING said:


> Yeah i was lucky got paid in time lol how was that grape god? is golden goat really that good?


 I got to choose my favorite grapegod pheno from my buddies plants, he grew them outside and the one I got was really nice, a keeper in fact, which is saying a lot, I've been growing for a long time, and I've tossed WAAAY more plants than I keep, in fact right now all I have are three keepers, my blue dream, my jack herer, and the aforementioned grapegod. BUT some of the other phenos weren't as impressive.
same thing could be said about the blackwater, I had a pheno of the blackwater that put ME DOWN!, but out of 30 plants there was just the one special one, the rest were forgettable.
But I like the grapegod, it gets PM a lil though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 24, 2014)

white rhino - Greenhouse
Pineapple chunk - Barneys
Kripple shock - Dr Kripple
Northern lights - Royal queen
Northern lights x big bud - World of seeds
critical - Royal queen
Strawberry blue - World of seeds

Would like to find a couple gems amongst these fem seeds.....Anyone have good success with any of these outdoors?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2015)

Archive - Grape Smuggler [5], Mr Dank's Golden Ticket [5] from TSSC, just because.


----------



## astronomikl (Jan 20, 2015)

I just got Ms Universe and kinky cheese from sannies


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 20, 2015)

Greenpoint- Florida Grape x Stardawg
- Deathdawg x Stardawg

MTG- Stoney Creek OG

Motorebel- Lungcandy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 20, 2015)

astronomikl said:


> I just got Ms Universe and kinky cheese from sannies


Kinky Cheese?

Was that a freebie?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 20, 2015)

_still _waiting on a pack ordered mid-December: Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream. fingers crossed it's any day now.


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 20, 2015)

Just ordered:

Bodhi - Appalacian Thunderfuck
Bodhi - Blood Orange
Bodhi - Lucky Charms

Will be my 2nd pack of ATF. Will order a 3rd after I get this order. Gotta make sure I get enough of those seeds to find some beauties


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just Ordered:

Grimace OG (Archive) (12 Pack)
G13 Haze (Mr. Nice) (18 Pack)
Blueberry Muffin F3 (Ganja Rebel) (10 Pack)

from Cannazon.

and 

AK47 (Serious) (11 Pack)
Sour Diesel (Loud) (10 Pack)
Black Afghani Kush (Medicann) (10 Pack)
NYCD (Soma) (2 Single Seeds)
Ken's Kush (GDP Seeds) (1 Single Seed)

from Attitude.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh man I went to town in December. I ordered 20 packs :O but it didn't cost all that much. I'm set for 2015 I had a few Bodhi, Serious Seeds and PeakseedsBC goodies prior to this as well.

2x Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush
2x Dynasty Pineapple Diesel
2x Dynasty Des*Tar Bx
1x Dynasty Ms Universe
1x Dynasty Honey Badger Haze
2x Greenpoint Seeds Bubba x Monster Cookies
4x PeakseedsBC Kush x Northern Lights
4x PeakseedsBC Kush x Blueberry
1x PeakseedsBC Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk
1x PeakseedsBC Northern Lights x Sweet Skunk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Oh man I went to town in December. I ordered 20 packs :O but it didn't cost all that much. I'm set for 2015 I had a few Bodhi, Serious Seeds and PeakseedsBC goodies prior to this as well.
> 
> 2x Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush
> 2x Dynasty Pineapple Diesel
> ...



That's a good list right there! Just sent some $$ to Peak for some Sweet Skunk myself. 

.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 20, 2015)

Right on man! I found one particular Sweet Skunk that I am sad I don't have a clone of. She was considerably shorter than the rest and took the longest to finish @77 days. Be ready for some serious stretch he wasn't lying!

The C99 seems like a winner too as well as the SS x C99. I'll throw some pics up of that in the peak thread or I'll start another thread.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on man! I found one particular Sweet Skunk that I am sad I don't have a clone of. She was considerably shorter than the rest and took the longest to finish @77 days. Be ready for some serious stretch he wasn't lying!
> 
> The C99 seems like a winner too as well as the SS x C99. I'll throw some pics up of that in the peak thread or I'll start another thread.


Did you grow out a full 10 pack of the SS?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you grow out a full 10 pack of the SS?


Yes I did. I might have popped a little more than 10 because I ordered 3 packs initially. I think I had 5 SS ladies but maybe 6 I can't fully remember. I did a sog style run that crop so it's hard to remember exactly how many of each I had.


----------



## astronomikl (Jan 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Kinky Cheese?
> 
> Was that a freebie?


yes it was one of the freebees. I could not believe it either...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 20, 2015)

Funny this got bumped, I was lookin for it.

Picked up a pack of straight Highland Mexican from the VSB via Chimera. He's never releasing them again. I think it was the last pack. 

Picked up Serious 6 - haven't done any Serious gear and fuck it let's see what they can do outside since that's what they're made for. The smells of the plant sound appealing to me and I love sativas.

PIcked up Mota's Pre 96 Sensi Star x (OG Kush x Jackscleaner 2) - because fuck me I need some killer Sensi Star like bud and those seemed like interesting plants to cross it with.
It's called Novocaine. 

Also picked up the Jalisco mexican IBL - 3 packs from cannazon. From what I understand this is another line that won't be released again but that could be my misunderstanding.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Kinky Cheese?
> 
> Was that a freebie?


Growing with Mrtight - I don't usually watch these guys grow videos too much, I used to a bit to see what others setups were like. Anyway, I just happened to watch one yesterday while I was cleaning up my pulled down Zamaldelica and gettin it ready to try to make some BHO (i did, it simply isn't very good at this point lol... too much wax and shit in it this immature). He was runnin that exact strain. Must be a freebie. He was impressed with it. Worth mentioning I suppose.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on man! I found one particular Sweet Skunk that I am sad I don't have a clone of. She was considerably shorter than the rest and took the longest to finish @77 days. Be ready for some serious stretch he wasn't lying!
> 
> The C99 seems like a winner too as well as the SS x C99. I'll throw some pics up of that in the peak thread or I'll start another thread.


I found my SS from clone weren't too horrible for stretch. From seed they stretched a lot. All wound up wanting to be around 4ft tall from seed minimum. You can keep em smaller from clone though.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

I've went to town this past month as well, gotta get all the Bodhi strains I can! Most of the last purchases have been from the vault of CA, I like their freebies a lot better then any other place I have ordered from. In the last month I have ordered:

Bodhi:
1 - Silver Mountain
1 - Appalachian Thunderfuck
1 - Blood Orange
3 - MoonTang
2 - Dream Beaver
1 - Cheech Wizzard
2 - Sorcerers Apprentice
1 - Golden Triangle
2 - Lucky Charms
2 - Sunshine Daydream
1 - Chem3 x App
1 - Bandaloop
1 - The Fuzz

For freebies I got
2 packs of Synergy from the tude
1 pack of Temple of Larry from the vault
1 pack of Lemon Thai indica

The last order I got was suppose to be buy 3 get 1 free and instead of Bodhi they sent me some GreenPoint seeds instead. I'm not gonna complain since they were free but I haven't read that much good on GreenPoint yet. I know GU will get it all fixed I just hate to run these and take a risk. They sent:
Starlet Kush x Monster Cookies
White Master Kush x Monster Cookies
Alien Stardawg x monster Cookies

Has anyone seen any grows of these yet? I haven't been able to find much on them.


Edited to add - the first order I made they sent some Marky mark and the funky bunch seeds as well. Some skunk F1's and skunk x afropip. I am kinda excited about the skunk F1's. I can't find anything on them at all either.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 20, 2015)

damn dude, that's... a lot of seeds. The bodhi thread has info on a bunch of those. Many have been grown out by people who post here regularly.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks man, I have always kept up to date on the Bodhi thread just never posted. I just haven't seen much on those GreenPoint freebies. I bought way too many I know, and it will take forever to run them but I felt I had to get them before the Appy crosses were completely gone. I have a couple more on the list and then I am done for a long time. Just had some extra cash this past month and decided to put it towards the collection.


----------



## yesum (Jan 20, 2015)

I ordered Northern Lights from Peak Seeds 2 weeks ago. Any day now, mail is late today.

Ordered Chimera's Frankies and Cannacopia's Lapis Mountain Indica, which is Deep Chunk x an Afghan from around a lapis mine in Afghanistan. Have those two in hand right now and am deciding what to run next. Most likely the NL and the Lapis Mountain together.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm so tempted to order a couple or few packs of Sannie's Killing Fields after seeing some talk about it. Those prices are so attractive.

If I wasn't such a cheap bastard deal shopper I would be buying more Bodhi packs like I should be. Never read a bad thing bout quality of herbs from Bodhi's beans.

Anyone know who has the best prices on Bodhi atm?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

go to get that frankies, fucking post office doesnt have international money orders. ugh! wtf...


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

For Bodhi, your best bet is to go with the Vault of CA, they have buy 3 get 1 free. All places are about the same price, around $75ish. It's the freebies that make the difference. And They just got in some new releases when I am broke.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> go to get that frankies, fucking post office doesnt have international money orders. ugh! wtf...


Try western union maybe?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> go to get that frankies, fucking post office doesnt have international money orders. ugh! wtf...


Happened to me in Dec when placing my Cannazon order. I had to go to Money Mart/Western Union.



DoctorFrost said:


> For Bodhi, your best bet is to go with the Vault of CA, they have buy 3 get 1 free. All places are about the same price, around $75ish. It's the freebies that make the difference. And They just got in some new releases when I am broke.


I prefer not to order from USA. Every time I have ordered from USA my package sits at customs twice as long as ordering from anywhere else. 3 for 1 sure does sound nice though.

Maybe I'll try Attitude as they have that 5 pack Synergy freebie and 20% off cash.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

Last packs bought for me was Apollo 13 f4 from Motarebel and Cookies n Cream x Stardawg from Greenpoint. Have to slow down on the bean addiction  already seen some more beans I want but can't get them  only reason why is I'm getting cuts. Had to make a sacrifice which I'm sure will be well worth it


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 21, 2015)

I never understood why the post office doesn't sell international money orders. I usually get mine from a gas station. Almost all of them sell them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Happened to me in Dec when placing my Cannazon order. I had to go to Money Mart/Western Union.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Lakes Genetics (Michigan) sells Bodhi packs for $70, and it's buy 2 get one pack free


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 21, 2015)

Mail just came

Happy Brother bx2 and Mendo Supremo


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

If you don't care to send cash in to the tude that is a good deal too. Those Synergy beans have great reviews. I got 2 packs free myself from ordering from them. And that 20% off would be around $60 a pack too! Of course they always have 10% off with the rollitup code.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> If you don't care to send cash in to the tude that is a good deal too. Those Synergy beans have great reviews. I got 2 packs free myself from ordering from them. And that 20% off would be around $60 a pack too! Of course they always have 10% off with the rollitup code.


I wonder if I could get the rollitup 10% with the 20% cash discount. What's the RIU code? 

I'm probably going to have a little extra spending money this month. Thinking Elfinstone and/or Strange Brew


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

No, it is just one or the other. I wish you could add them all up. I'd go with Elphinstone with the Appy dad now being retired. But it depends on what you are wanting out of it. With the Snow Lotus dad you will probably get some nice fruity flavors.

And the RIU code is just : rollitup


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 21, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> Just Ordered:
> 
> Grimace OG (Archive) (12 Pack)
> G13 Haze (Mr. Nice) (18 Pack)
> ...


Nice list!!!!


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 24, 2015)

Killing Fields F4
Des*Tar Bx
Caramel Cough
Soliloqueen
Pineapple Diesel

Otherwise it was Blue Dream & Chernobyl with 2 free royal queen seeds Special Kush & Special Queen


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 24, 2015)

Arrived yesterday. Greenpoint Famine x Stardawg


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2015)

Peak Seeds Sweet Skunk and Chimeras Frankie's Incense Haze x Jack


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bodhi-white snow lotus,Chimera-african x jack,medina x jack,hightest x sweet skunk,bubba xjack.archive- Oregon lemons


----------



## coppershot (Jan 24, 2015)

over the last few weeks I have picked up Archive Pie Face, Hellraiser OG, Valley Girl, Polynesian Cookie Haze, Karma Genetics Biker Kush 2.0, StrawBanana Cream and GDP The Funk.

Still need to grad Kirkwood and Casper OG from Archive.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2015)

coppershot said:


> Still need to grad Kirkwood and Casper OG from Archive.


Midweek Song - who I've never ordered from - has both these listed in stock. I keep waiting to see a 'reputable' RIU member post a positive buy experience from them.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks Amos. I saw your post in another thread and that prompted me to check out their site. I want to grab them both but still on the fence about MWS, are they legit?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2015)

coppershot said:


> I want to grab them both but still on the fence about MWS, are they legit?


I think Amos is hoping that you'll be the guinea pig and let him know if they're legit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think Amos is hoping that you'll be the guinea pig and let him know if they're legit.


Or you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2015)

coppershot said:


> thanks Amos. I saw your post in another thread and that prompted me to check out their site. I want to grab them both but still on the fence about MWS, are they legit?


You read stOw's post, right?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 24, 2015)

lol yeah I did. thanks guys haha. I just might be the guinea pig. really want those beans...


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 24, 2015)

Redeyed genetics- Locktite, lake of fire, bodacious

Greenpoint- GG4 x Stardawg

archive: faceoff bx, kirkwood og


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 24, 2015)

Green Beanz Seeds: Bubba Stardawg
Red Eyed: Kobain Kush
Exotic Genetics- Spirit in the Sky


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 24, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Redeyed genetics- Locktite, lake of fire, bodacious
> 
> Greenpoint- GG4 x Stardawg
> 
> archive: faceoff bx, kirkwood og


Curious, what made you go after the Locktite?


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 24, 2015)

I tried to order from attitude several different time over the last couple weeks, using 3 different cards.... Would not go through. Transactions didn't even show up on my cards... It was like I never even tried to use them. SoI tried Seedsman and got Ceres Orange Bud, Dutch Passion Frisian Dew, and Sweet Seeds Green Poison & SAD1. I choose strains that specifically state they have strong mould resistance because my only option is to grow outdoors. Last year we got a ton of rain... Anyone grown any of these strains?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 25, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> Curious, what made you go after the Locktite?


The GG4 in it.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 27, 2015)

a month of waiting but my SSDD pack finally came in! two orders: one from cannazon of SSDD and it came a few weeks ago, but this order from seedsman of SSDD took over a month to get to me! i was very surprised to see it in the mail yesterday without any green tape--just my single pack of SSDD!


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jan 31, 2015)

Next Generation - ROMULAN


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2015)

Red Eye - 'Where do bad folks go when they die?' [ Lake of Fire ] - Meat Puppets.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 31, 2015)

Greenpoint Seeds Sour Diesel x Stardawg


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 31, 2015)

3x Killing Fields regular


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Peak Seeds Sweet Skunk and Chimeras Frankie's Incense Haze x Jack


Did you get the confirmation on the Haze x Jack yet?
Fingers crossed.

I picked up his Highland Mexican x Blueberry Sativa, last pack at the VSB. Also got a couple of Blue God fem seeds from JOTI.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Did you get the confirmation on the Haze x Jack yet?
> Fingers crossed.


Eagle landed today.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> 3x Killing Fields regular


I have a pack of those on the way myself.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 2, 2015)

I got this the other day also.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 3, 2015)

Highland Mexican's arrived. Picked up 2 Blue God Bud's from JOTI (fem) as well. Don't know if I'll ever run them but I had a prepaid to use up.

Also Jalisco IBL came from Cannazon. 1 pack has 20 seeds apparently... didn't realize. So now I've got a bunch which is nice. More than enough to properly preserve.

Sensi Star pre 96 x (OG KushxJacks Cleaner) from Mota. Seems like it could produce some decent perhaps Darkstar esque plants if I'm lucky. This is probably moving up the list to pop.

And Serious 6 for OD this year. Gonna try something different. Haven't done serious seeds. Worst case is I turn it into edibles and BHO.


----------



## Purple veins (Feb 3, 2015)

We are legal here on the 24th of this month Where can a fellow order some beans ? I,m so ready to crack open something amazing!!


----------



## CannaCole (Feb 4, 2015)

Just ordered GDP Original and Big Buddha Cheese. Recently had some dank cheese that got me hooked.


----------



## CannaCole (Feb 4, 2015)

Purple veins said:


> We are legal here on the 24th of this month Where can a fellow order some beans ? I,m so ready to crack open something amazing!!


Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude.

Attitude or Gorilla.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 4, 2015)

Won a pack of mr nice devil today on his auctions for $14.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 5, 2015)

Bubbashine said:


> Killing Fields F4
> Des*Tar Bx
> Caramel Cough
> Soliloqueen
> ...


Chernobyl bummed me out, have 2 cuts. one smelled like dirt. no good, the other lanky and tiny buds. probably wont stay around

special queen on the other hand, a keeper. sick ass skunk pheno....


----------



## D619 (Feb 11, 2015)

Archive Seeds, Faceoff bx2 Valley Girl, and a Ultra Violet. ( Kirkwood and Casper on " too get list " )
Franchise: Alien X Orange Cookies, Cookie Tech. ( area 43 and many more on the too get list )

Green Point Seeds: Alien Stardawg x Monster Cookies. Currently in Veg GG#4 x Monster Cookies, along with Sinmints from Sincity Seeds.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 11, 2015)

Just placed the order for 
Bodhi:
Tigers Milk
Sunshine DayDream
Sky Lotus

And OG Raskal
WIFI


----------



## mrrager420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Archive Seeds Grimace OG 
Ken's GDP
SinCity's Sinmint Cookies

Want to try a gg#4 cross but NGR is sold out.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Feb 12, 2015)

Redeye's- Mount Rainer and Glue Trap.

Greenpoint- Starfighter x Stardawg


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 12, 2015)

We purchased : Paradise Durga Mata II CBD strain, along with SOA Durban Magic, HGF Afghani, Kiwi Hindu Kush, and HGF California Orange. Also made about 80 seeds (Afghani x Durga Mata II) - already popped 5 of them for a trial run. So nice to have a free personal seed-stash


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 28, 2015)

cant wait to post here in bout 3 weeks


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 12, 2015)

Good day for checking the mail.


----------



## jugz420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Waiting for more "The Sause" & " Extreme OG "

-Jugz


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2015)

really thinking bout grabbing that green ribbon bx. shopping around atm...


----------



## see4 (Mar 13, 2015)

rocknratm said:


> Chernobyl bummed me out, have 2 cuts. one smelled like dirt. no good, the other lanky and tiny buds. probably wont stay around
> 
> special queen on the other hand, a keeper. sick ass skunk pheno....


yea, i had an amazing keeper in special queen a couple years ago. surprisingly a great plant.


----------



## puck1969 (Mar 13, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I got this the other day also.
> 
> View attachment 3343726


Just ordered Jordan Of The Islands Gods Lemon Skunk Seeds from Herbies. Only
problem is Herbies say's it's indoor/outdoor but all the research I've done most people
say it's an indoor strain. I plan on an outdoor grow... Any opinions?


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 13, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> really thinking bout grabbing that green ribbon bx. shopping around atm...


I was looking at that . I personally want the Dark Side of the Moon . Looks good . There OGs look like something I want . However I'd like to get Pisces genetics "truth Serum" or "Polaris ". That deathstar is an indica id like to run


----------



## jugz420 (Mar 13, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> really thinking bout grabbing that green ribbon bx. shopping around atm...





THCbreeder said:


> I was looking at that . I personally want the Dark Side of the Moon . Looks good . There OGs look like something I want . However I'd like to get Pisces genetics "truth Serum" or "Polaris ". That deathstar is an indica id like to run



Actually i was going to grab that dark side of the moon seeds, but I did ordered "the sause" and the "extreme OG" which I think are the best from them this year, cheking at 28 & 30% THC.

They should arrive anytime soon ill keep u guys updated =)

They sold out in 15 mins lol. Lucky me I was like the very first one in line... can't wait to pop those new seeds =)




-Jugz


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Just ordered Jordan Of The Islands Gods Lemon Skunk Seeds from Herbies. Only
> problem is Herbies say's it's indoor/outdoor but all the research I've done most people
> say it's an indoor strain. I plan on an outdoor grow... Any opinions?


 From what I've read, "indoor" labeled varieties will do fine outdoors, but "outdoor" labeled varieties will not do well indoors. That's my conclusion. I'm no expert, just a gardener.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Mar 13, 2015)

What up with DNA/Reserva grow your own line? Any info on these F1s I think they are! At least the White alien I m lookin at! Most likely Great phenos but abunch of em


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 13, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Just ordered Jordan Of The Islands Gods Lemon Skunk Seeds from Herbies. Only
> problem is Herbies say's it's indoor/outdoor but all the research I've done most people
> say it's an indoor strain. I plan on an outdoor grow... Any opinions?


I would think what the outdoor environment is like where you live has a lot to do with it. I don't know a lot about outdoor though.


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 13, 2015)

jugz420 said:


> Actually i was going to grab that dark side of the moon seeds, but I did ordered "the sause" and the "extreme OG" which I think are the best from them this year, cheking at 28 & 30% THC.
> 
> They should arrive anytime soon ill keep u guys updated =)
> 
> ...


Those two I must say are probably the best from exotics !! Good pick up!!!


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 13, 2015)

So, Evil Genius, how did those Jack from Sannie's turn out? Figured they must be about to be cut down by now! So interested in that strain. Ive got the c99 from Female Seeds on the way, and also just won the Mango Widow from Mr Nice. Cant wait to hear about the Jack.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

benbud89 said:


> and also just won the Mango Widow from Mr Nice. Cant wait to hear about the Jack.


Is that Mango Haze x Black Widow? If so, that should be some fire


----------



## bellcore (Mar 13, 2015)

I just ordered a pack of Purple Widow from Provision Seeds. I hear good things.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 13, 2015)

benbud89 said:


> So, Evil Genius, how did those Jack from Sannie's turn out? Figured they must be about to be cut down by now! So interested in that strain. Ive got the c99 from Female Seeds on the way, and also just won the Mango Widow from Mr Nice. Cant wait to hear about the Jack.


I was going to cut one down tonight but I will probably wait till tomorrow since my dog passed this morning. Maybe I'll feel inspired.

It looks ok, not special. Smells better than it looks. I put her sister in later and it's still got a ways to go - it looks more promising. The one that is ready now is a more indica pheno which I guess isn't super uncommon but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Mar 13, 2015)

3 X THE OGRE
5 AFGHANI (FREEE
2 DINAFEM WW (any good LOL) FREE
1 DINAFEM DEEP CHEESE FREE
10 GURILLAS GUSTO
10 SENSI SKUNK
10 RUDERALIS INDICA
10 MEXICAN SATIVE
10 LOWRYDER#1'S
5 " " "#2
TRAINWRECK GREENHOUSE
MATANUSKA TUNDRA AND GARDENERS CHOISE SAGARMATHRA
2 CRITICAL MASS FREE
1 AUTO ASSASIN FREE I TINK
BUGBUDDA RED DWARF?? FREE


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is that Mango Haze x Black Widow? If so, that should be some fire


Im pretty sure it should be so. Dont know all too much about the breeding process, and how exactly the parents were chosen. But this is the listed heritage: Nl/Haze/Sk x Brazilian/Sth Indian The first two are also represented in the Mango Haze, and the last two are the Black Widow. So it would appear so. At least Ive read every single report, that seemed to be worth the read, on their forum. Unfortunately, a lot of photos was not uploaded well. But still, Im looking forward to them coming! 

EvilGenius, sad to hear about your dog. If you feel like sharing a photo, that would of course be much welcomed!


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

@OGEvilgenius sorry to hear your dog passed away. it's always so hard to lose a trusted member of the family. what kind of dog was it? as @benbud89 suggested, how about a photo if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 13, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @OGEvilgenius sorry to hear your dog passed away. it's always so hard to lose a trusted member of the family. what kind of dog was it? as @benbud89 suggested, how about a photo if you don't mind sharing.


She was a Bernese Mountain Dog. I had some photos of her up for a while but I took my dog photos down because they were a little too identifiable and whenever someone would search for bullmastiff x king shepherd photos of my garden would pop up first in google.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> She was a Bernese Mountain Dog. I had some photos of her up for a while but I took my dog photos down because they were a little too identifiable and whenever someone would search for bullmastiff x king shepherd photos of my garden would pop up first in google.


well, that's not good (the google results). but i had to google that dog breed and they look like they are happy, happy dogs! she must have been adorable as a puppy.


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 13, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> She was a Bernese Mountain Dog. I had some photos of her up for a while but I took my dog photos down because they were a little too identifiable and whenever someone would search for bullmastiff x king shepherd photos of my garden would pop up first in google.


Sorry about your loss....love my dog


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 13, 2015)

SexBud x10
Lemon Kush x10
Unknown Freebie (still hasn't arrived)

Female Seeds c99 x1
OG Rascals Fire OG BX x1
CC Tahoe OG Reg x1
OG Rascals White S1 x1
Freebie 1: 710 Andromina x1
Freebie 2: DNA Fuego x1
Freebie 3: Dutch Auto Mazar x1
Bitcoin Freebie: DNA Florida Gold x2
Bitcoin Freebie: RP Tangie x3

Nirvana fem:
AK48 x5
Bubblelicious x5
Ice x5
Master Kush x5
Papya x5
Raspberry Cough x5
Urban Poison x5
Mazar-I-Sharif Regular x10 (freebie)

I won't be ordering seeds again for years, lol. The bitcoin freebies look very interesting to me.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 13, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> SexBud x10
> Lemon Kush x10
> Unknown Freebie (still hasn't arrived)
> 
> ...


Nice round of seeds!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 13, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> well, that's not good (the google results). but i had to google that dog breed and they look like they are happy, happy dogs! she must have been adorable as a puppy.


She was adorable right until the end man. Always happy to see someone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2015)

Absolutely no reason to order more beans - have too many already, and am planning to take a vacation from the hobby soon. But I get an e-mail from NGR of a Cabin Fever restock, and sure enough, 4 packs of Forest Fire remained. Had to grab one for 'someday', as I recall, I think, @kgp praised it quite highly. I've wanted some first hand exp of what rocks kgp for some time - had to pounce.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 14, 2015)

there goes your break @Amos Otis


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 14, 2015)

Cherry pie x ww x romulan x jack herer
Lemon diesel
Alculpolco gold
Purple gorilla x romulan
Purple elephant x ww x romulan x jack herer


----------



## kgp (Mar 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Absolutely no reason to order more beans - have too many already, and am planning to take a vacation from the hobby soon. But I get an e-mail from NGR of a Cabin Fever restock, and sure enough, 4 packs of Forest Fire remained. Had to grab one for 'someday', as I recall, I think, @kgp praised it quite highly. I've wanted some first hand exp of what rocks kgp for some time - had to pounce.


It was some fire for sure. But I had some herm, fell on herm. The first three weeks of flower I suggest doing a daily exam. Post a report back when you harvest. Curious to see what you get. I wish I knew you wanted a pack. I have 6 extras I think just collecting dust right now. I would have floated you a pack or two. Anyway, I think you will like it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> It was some fire for sure. But I had some herm, fell on herm. The first three weeks of flower I suggest doing a daily exam. Post a report back when you harvest. Curious to see what you get. I wish I knew you wanted a pack. I have 6 extras I think just collecting dust right now. I would have floated you a pack or two. Anyway, I think you will like it.


Ha...go figure. - thanks just the same. I'll be sure to check w/ you before placing any future orders...you know....just in case. 

I'll report back, but have no plans to run them atm....gonna take a grow break soon, but wanted them in the collection for the re-start.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 15, 2015)

MNS auctions treatin me right....

Picked up over 100 Z6 beans (CBD line) for 30 bucks.
Picked up a pack of Black Widow and La Nina for another 90 or so dollars.

Apparently La Nina is actually a Mullimby Madness hybrid, not his Haze C or A.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 15, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> MNS auctions treatin me right....
> 
> Picked up over 100 Z6 beans (CBD line) for 30 bucks.
> Picked up a pack of Black Widow and La Nina for another 90 or so dollars.
> ...


Am I looking at the right place? Nothing there ATM.

http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=0


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 15, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> Am I looking at the right place? Nothing there ATM.
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=0


Yeah you are looking in the correct place. The auctions all just finished about an hour ago. In a few days more will be listed. They usually are up for a few days at a time. Gives folks a chance to place a bid. I actually ended up spending a little over 100 after conversion on the BW and La Nina... still, a good deal since he includes over 20 seeds of each.

The Z6 though was the real score.


----------



## Po boy (Mar 15, 2015)

about ready to sow Female Seeds C99 and Sagamartha Northern lights #9. gonna mainline to get a nice harvest to last me another year with fine smoke.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 15, 2015)

Area 51- sagans delight, astrodawg, luck dragon
exotic Genetics- Lime Skunk, the sauce


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 16, 2015)

@Amos Otis, I just had to make another purchase even though I'm days away from having nothing living in my garden for who knows how long.. I think I have a bodhi problem.


----------



## jugz420 (Mar 17, 2015)

They arrived today, making a Journal (coming soon) 

Extreme Genetix: "The Sause 28%THC" & "Extreme OG 30%THC"



-Jugz
-Mex 420


----------



## yesum (Mar 18, 2015)

Well whadduh think? Herbies seeds, took 8 days from phoning order to getting seeds in cali. My largest seed order so far and likely ever.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm waiting on 5 x sour blueberry 3 x blue dream from HSO 1 x dna la woman freebie ordered from seedsman. I rolled the dice and place a cash order, I sent it in an easter card so people couldn't see the cash inside. They got it and processed the order in a week and shipped it last thursday so hopefully any day now. Also I didn't get the guaranteed shipping because the order was only $43 including shipping, plus I'm not worried if they don't make it. Just ordered with cash to see if it was semi safe, so far yes but I doubt I'll ever do it again for 7.5% discount, or 10% if you spend more.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah you are looking in the correct place. The auctions all just finished about an hour ago. In a few days more will be listed. They usually are up for a few days at a time. Gives folks a chance to place a bid. I actually ended up spending a little over 100 after conversion on the BW and La Nina... still, a good deal since he includes over 20 seeds of each.
> 
> The Z6 though was the real score.


Its a good deal no matter what when you get a twoferone,but those are almost half off as well!!
Good snag..I wanna cross black widow with white rhino and make 420 shades of gray.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

MO going out for incense haze x sweet skunk. cant wait to look thru these hope i get that piff...


----------



## swagslayer420 (Mar 19, 2015)

Picked up some Archives Casper og, Maddfarmer strawberry frost, og rascal white S1, Jaws Gear Alien Pebbles OG F1, Swamp boys Mojito, GDP, Humbolts blue dream, Dr. krippling incredible bulk in the last month.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 22, 2015)

Sannies Jack is pretty good smoke. I've been sampling it. That said you can tell there is some inbreeding depression in the line. The first plant I chopped won't be kept. It is a nice plant, but I have better. It smells like a mix of super lemon haze and my CBD nordle cut. Definitely unique. Different from my favorite Jack from my area (which smells like pure pepper). 

There's potential here for breeding but I doubt I'll keep it in my lineup of smoke... at least the first plant anyway. Second plant is a few weeks behind. I only have the two plants to see how they are... both are different in structure but they smell almost identical. Similar frost levels (medium). Yield appears to be surprisingly decent despite the lacking of vigor I mentioned.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

Red Eyed Genetics - Glue Trap ( GG#4 x Guard Dawg F2)

Pulled the trigger before someone else could, only 3 packs left .


----------



## Blindnslow (Mar 24, 2015)

All reg seed 10 packs.. Pulled the trigger today

Des*tar Bx
Huckleberry Space Queen
Ms. Universe
Pineapple Diesel
Polar Bear
Selene


----------



## Shaker1 (Mar 27, 2015)

on the way from herbies....
cannatonic- 10reg- resin seeds- high cbd's
harliquinbx4- 12reg- bcbd- high cbd's
medicine man- 15reg- mr. nice- for rls/insomnia
island sweet skunk- 5reg- next gen.- cause it's island sweet skunk!
plus double freebies for spliting up an order over 200$ which includes 20 regular afgahni. pretty happy about that.
tracking says its in ny...woohoooo...

been growing long enough, done a ton of reading, and feel ready to start a little breeding program.
also have genetics from kos, ace, sannies, ghs, couple others. first run using a 100% super all natural grow style.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Mar 27, 2015)

On the way Sin City Sequoia strawberry, Area51 Genetics Napalm OG F2's and Skulls and Bones.


----------



## mackdx (Mar 28, 2015)

Just received a pack of Redeyed Genetics Locktite. Seems interesting on paper.


----------



## petedav (Mar 28, 2015)

just recived 10 pack granddaddy purp seeds regulars, hoping this is gona be the shit lol.


----------



## cannabis culture (Mar 28, 2015)

Th seeds: mk ultra
Th seeda: burmese kush
Dinafem: white widow
Dinafem: deep cheese
Dr krippling: incredable bulk
Paradise seeda: opium

Also my own personal genetics
Chemdawg x chemdawg (S1)
Amnesia x c99 (f1)
Flower bomb kush x c99 (f1)
Chemdawg x c99 (f1)

Every run i always try new strains and find those exceptional ones for future grow ops


----------



## coppershot (Mar 28, 2015)

cannabis culture said:


> Th seeds: mk ultra


keep an eye on these. well documented that this strain herms, but also gives a good smoke!


----------



## cannabis culture (Mar 29, 2015)

coppershot said:


> keep an eye on these. well documented that this strain herms, but also gives a good smoke!


Thanks for the heads up dude! Greatly appreciated


----------



## althor (Mar 29, 2015)

cannabis culture said:


> Th seeds: mk ultra
> Th seeda: burmese kush
> Dinafem: white widow
> Dinafem: deep cheese
> ...


 Becareful with that FBK cross. That strain is one of the most hermie prone you will ever grow.


----------



## cannabis culture (Mar 29, 2015)

althor said:


> Becareful with that FBK cross. That strain is one of the most hermie prone you will ever grow.


Exactly! When i grew this strain last run it hermed like a bitch, eventually had tpo separate her and constantly check and remove the balls. Shit load of work. But the smoke was off the hook and the taste was out of thos world; had the most intense diesel taste.


----------



## Brookky (Mar 29, 2015)

Ace seeds breeder packs
Panama and Malawi


----------



## Shaker1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Brookky said:


> Ace seeds breeder packs
> Panama and Malawi


have grown these myself. still have two pheno's of the panama . A red pistled and a non red pistled that yields coffee cup sized buds and smells like oranges in flower. red pistled one was half the yeild and more body high to it. but the prettiest girl in the garden. love 'em both. good luck to you.


----------



## Brookky (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks shaker1. I'm going to try these outdoors this year.


----------



## althor (Mar 29, 2015)

cannabis culture said:


> Exactly! When i grew this strain last run it hermed like a bitch, eventually had tpo separate her and constantly check and remove the balls. Shit load of work. But the smoke was off the hook and the taste was out of thos world; had the most intense diesel taste.


 I agree with the taste being out of this world. It really is one of the best tasting I have had, unfortunately the one I grew out not only hermed (full blown) it was not potent at all. My best friend grew out 2, first was delicious and potent, 2nd one full blown hermie with some potency.


----------



## cannabis culture (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it just me or theirs alot more feminized seeds these days that are hermie prone? Anyone else having this problem? 
The feminized seeds ive bread this run = 0 hermies
Regular seeds im growing = 0 hermies
Feminized seed i bought online from reputable breeders = a few


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 31, 2015)

I just got my most recent order in the mail. It may be my last seed purchase for a while because I have enough to keep me busy for the time being. I never have heard of the breeder or the seedshop, but it all turned out well. I picked these up from mycannapot. I think they are somehow connected with seedfinder.eu. I am not entirely sure about that though. I thought I would see what all of this gorilla glue hype was all about, and the price was right. It sounds like an interesting cross. GG#4 x Foodog. I could not find any information about Organic Gardeners. I was also quite happy with the Kerala freebees. I have been wanting to grow some Kerala ever since I grew seedsman Indian Haze, and I have also been curious about the real seed company for a while.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 31, 2015)

Being a large fan of Black Widow, Kerala is a place I've wanted to visit for a long time. Next best thing hopefully for you.


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 31, 2015)

I just hope they don't get too unruly. I will probably have to run them 12/12 from seed.


----------



## petlar (Mar 31, 2015)

the post has landed


----------



## Shaker1 (Apr 1, 2015)

First time ordering from herbies. placed 2 seperate orders on the 26th of march. got 'em both today. perfect condition. Thanks herbie's! happy birthday to me!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

ok got my cash n order form ready for the franks incense, finally!


----------



## yesum (Apr 2, 2015)

^^ I am with you on the Frankies, got my pack. Lotta hype on that one. We will see....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 2, 2015)

yea im hunting that piff hard. gonna look thru 2 packs, f2 the haziest ones n look thru those if i dont find what im looking for.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 2, 2015)

If you really want to find it you should open pollinate the whole pack.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 2, 2015)

Chimera?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 2, 2015)

won a pack of Bubba Chunk from GreenMan Organics out of Or. Bid $41, paid $45.


----------



## Flagg420 (Apr 2, 2015)

'Tude, went after some jedi kush (reg-caliconn) and some TGA jack the ripper (reg)

Had a pair of fem'd cindy99 from g13, one popped, but both failed. Never got past tap root... soaking a emerald triangle cheesy headband atm...


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 2, 2015)

Picked up Candyland from King Clone and opened up my package containing Glue Trap and Chill Factor. I am totally stoked .


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 2, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> If you really want to find it you should open pollinate the whole pack.


 most definitely


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2015)

After making sure that my payment was overnighted a day early, and not getting the freebie that I made the purchase for in the first place, I did some digging into SVOC.

Not sure how cool or uncool this is, but I saw that Jay was giving out the Bodhi freebies to ppl who didn't even order a single Bodhi pack. One guy ordered a single pack of greenpoint and received the good medicine freebie( noting that he thanked Jay personally for hooking it up as a friend.) I for one am pissed off and there is a few ppl over at the Bay that have noticed this too and confronted svoc about it only to be ignored and have their comments deleted.

A friend at the Bay went as far as accusing Volunteer Jay of hoarding freebies across the board and giving them out to his friends. Not sure of how much water this all holds but, I do know that theoretically I did everything I was told to get the freebs and did not get them.. Fishy to say the least and I am done making purchases through them, now that other US banks have emerged.

Anyways, my last order was from GLG and I got:

*Starflight* (Stardawg X Snow Lotus)

*Nepali* *Temple * (Nepali OG X Temple)

*Heaven* *Mountain * (Purple Goji X Appalachia)

*Goji* *OG* (Nepali OG X Snow Lotus)

They sent me the GM x 88G13/HP freebie that I was looking for too!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 2, 2015)

glg?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2015)

Great lakes genetics


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Great lakes genetics


 Thanks. Now, what is SVOC? Please bear with me, I'm a dinosaur and not hip to the text jargon.


----------



## greywind (Apr 2, 2015)

topcat said:


> Thanks. Now, what is SVOC? Please bear with me, I'm a dinosaur and not hip to the text jargon.


S33d Vault of California. I only know them by name, have never gone the US bank route.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks, greywind.
Back on topic, I've recently received Lung Candy by Motarebel from Nature's Green Remedies and have Tangerine Power by Sin City Seeds coming from Hemp Depot.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2015)

Very interested in that lung candy


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 3, 2015)

My latest purchase:
Stocked up on Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream, Goji OG aaaaaand (drum roll) Apollo 11 genius.
I almost fell off my chair when i saw them in stock at Seedsman.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 6, 2015)

here is my most recent.
They sold out of the Sunshine daydream, AND the goji og earlier that damn day!
grrr... oh well, I can't bitch too much, I still felt like I was picking a supermodel to go home with.
I would have done anything to be in that situation back in the 90s...
I soaked 6 pineapple hashplants, and six tranquil elephantizers over night and almost all of them have cracked in less than 13 hrs...
I was late to open my shop because I wasn't expecting to have to plant them until this afternoon.
gotta love unexpected free Bodhi seeds too (six pink lotus)


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 6, 2015)

Just recently purchased a pack of GGG Starlet Kush, it should ship out tomorrow.


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 6, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> here is my most recent.
> They sold out of the Sunshine daydream, AND the goji og earlier that damn day!
> grrr... oh well, I can't bitch too much, I still felt like I was picking a supermodel to go home with.


They are both in stock right now at seedsman.com. Go for it man, you won't regret it.

eta
Oops Goji out of stock now.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 6, 2015)

*Bodhi Sorcerer’s Apprentice 
Dynasty Blue Magoo
Trichome Jungle Afghani 99*


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 6, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> They are both in stock right now at seedsman.com. Go for it man, you won't regret it.
> 
> eta
> Oops Goji out of stock now.


messing with my emotions man!
Nah, i'm kidding, I don't have room for either right now, in fact I had to make the tough decision to sit on the blue tara and the pink lotus as is.
My vege-room is a clusterfuck in there, I have like 15 diff strains, and that's not counting diff phenos


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 6, 2015)

I ordered from that place in Co....crossing fingas. They take cc and it was too tempting.
A pk. of dark side of the moon - exotic (spirit in the sky x green ribbon yeeea)
. 2 pks. pure michigan, chocolope & jilly bean crosses.
and 2 GAS nana pie.


----------



## USbeginnerguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got some Fem incredible bulk seeds what do you think about it?


----------



## USbeginnerguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Shaker1 said:


> First time ordering from herbies. placed 2 seperate orders on the 26th of march. got 'em both today. perfect condition. Thanks herbie's! happy birthday to me!!


Happy Bday.. i got the same freebies keep me posted on them if you can. Im excited for the strawberry blue. My order was for the incredible bulk but i got those lil gems for free! Winning.


----------



## greywind (Apr 15, 2015)

Hoping my package arrives before the holiday. No Denver cup for me after all, so to fill the void, I ordered some Sweet Collision by Jaws and Headband by Hazeman. Was hoping to grab some more Elephant Stomper, but it was sold out. Still happy with my selections.


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 15, 2015)

pablo's gold.....columbian gold point x uk cheese


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 15, 2015)

Herbie's baby. Never did me wrong. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Drop bong (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesus you guys buy a lot of seeds 


My last seeds were fms c99 4 pack from herbies and i got 1x dinafem ww and 1x paradise seeds delahaze fem. The c99 is sort of finished now and have just dropped the freebies in water to germ. going to try and harvest more from less plant using a split scrog and gain knowledge 

Herbies we damn quick btw, i order on Wednesday afternoon and received Friday morning


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 15, 2015)

Attitudes 4/20 promo starts tmmr. I will be getting an order in .


----------



## Drop bong (Apr 15, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Attitudes 4/20 promo starts tmmr. I will be getting an order in .


I thinking a may have to order something at the weekend. I was looking at cannaventure seeds purkle berry but its out of stock atm


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 16, 2015)

I wonder if the 420 special could be combined with the bitcoin special.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 16, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I wonder if the 420 special could be combined with the bitcoin special.


Yeas it can , thats what attitude wants to promote, anyone using bitcoins gets even more free seeds


----------



## drprepper (Apr 16, 2015)

just got my order in from the dutchseedshop.ordered march 23 and got on apr.14 and the free ones were there.wee shall see how they do.


----------



## jagdog3 (Apr 16, 2015)

my latest seed purchase came in mail today,illuminati's pestilence!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm DONE! Gotta stop now!! lol...
Got a pack of Chocolate Covered Strawberry - Exotic Genetix.
One pack left!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh, and King Arthur..got a freebie pack of the Chill Factor too.
Sounds like a great cross - purple apollo x gummy bear!
I loved TGA's A13bx and if this is his Void should be dank!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2015)

ha...sold out now


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 16, 2015)

I just put a Chill Factor in dirt yesterday, sounded way too good to leave out of this next rotation


----------



## LordRalh3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Going back to the guys that started it all for me.


Ministry of Cannabis; oh you treated me well with the most vigorous ww Ive ever heard of
White Widow
Big Bud XXL


And then seen a Strawberry Cough SS Diesel cross that I couldnt pass up....oh shipping how I hate to wait on you


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 18, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> pablo's gold.....columbian gold point x uk cheese


from where/what breeder?


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 18, 2015)

thats should actually be: (uk cheese x columbian gold bud) x columbian gb
it was a "joint" effort by breeders choice organization/ dank dairy.....at dankbidz


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 18, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> thats should actually be: (uk cheese x columbian gold bud) x columbian gb
> it was a "joint" effort by breeders choice organization/ dank dairy.....at dankbidz


wow thanks, right next to that gold was more gold. goji og for 67bux


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 18, 2015)

there are quite a few more you cant see too, hit the sativa, indica and hybrid to view em.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 19, 2015)

Got a msg from Mrnice Auctions saying my cash arrived. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 19, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> there are quite a few more you cant see too, hit the sativa, indica and hybrid to view em.


damn pretty happy!pending my money making it and vice versa, snagged pablos gold, trainwreck, snowhighs quicksilver,and i may grab one more pack of something.

good looking out to the homie letting me know where the shit was at...


----------



## greywind (Apr 20, 2015)

HAPPY 420!!! So my packaged arrived today, perfect timing. And on top of the beans I ordered, Sweet Collision by Jaws and Headband by Hazeman, I got hooked up with Jaws freebies Cinderella 99 and Slippery Rails. Time to smoke to that and a happy stoney new year. The hunt continues...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 20, 2015)

That is perfect timing my friend. Happy 420 to you as well.

I had myself a productive day at least, amending the beds for the season, taking some clones, transplanting some clones, drooling over the root porn of my mini SOG setup using 1 gallon cloth pots.... the outsides are white with long as fuck roots that have really taken to the water they are in. I have a bubbler going and have been letting them sit in water.. they are in coco. Anyway they fucking love it. Lifes good today.

And I am starting to feel the large dose cookies I consumed almost an hour ago in a major way.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent in loot for hazeman's grape 13 and a single female seeds lemon kush, had to spend $3 more dollars than the grape 13 cost to get attitudes 4/20 freebies. Hell I wanted that grape 13 for a minute and the freebies added up to be worth more than my order either way, fuck it.


----------



## petlar (Apr 25, 2015)

couldn't resist never done anything from humbolt before but these sounded to good to pass up 
and i must say 10/10 for the packaging very nice humbolt


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 25, 2015)

Package looks nice, unfortunately it's not exactly the most utilititarian. The seeds maintain better viability in darkness.

I'm fairly close to being done ordering seeds for at least a year.

Picked up all the different Blockhead F5's that dropped on Hemp Depot. A pack of Chernobyl, anther pack of Frankies Incense Haze, 2 packs of JOTI Lemon Skunk and 2 packs of the AK47 F2 they have from Woodhorse. And 1 pack of Blue Power from Sin City... keep hearin good things about it's knock down power. I need something to help me sleep I keep getting all caught up in these sativas.

I have all the material I need for all the various ideas I have though, so I am satisfied. Next step is upgrading my facilities.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh black widow how you yield. I love. Pulled 3/4lb from one plant of 5 surrounding my 1200w vert setup. Wasn't even done as well as I could do it... have one in coco now that is going to smash that plants yield without question has a much thicker stem. Thinking I can pull a unit per plant in coco pretty easily with these. But can't get ahead of myself... random post I know...


----------



## jessica d (Apr 28, 2015)

i enjoy that black widow y i mit order another 18 packare super tasty and big plants too


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Apr 28, 2015)

last picked up the flav and Chernobyl by tga and in the vault I have an f1 grapes of wrath(DJ short grape krush x tg redemption), sin city blue power, sin city sin mint cookie, and some hells og x querkle testers I got at the cup in san Jose from tga  lots of goodness to come happy growing my friends!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 28, 2015)

jessica d said:


> i enjoy that black widow y i mit order another 18 packare super tasty and big plants tooView attachment 3406513


I'm a pretty big fan too. Just very nice plants, easy to grow, easy to clone, vigorous, strong smoke. Hard to go wrong. Also the closest thing I have to smelling like a skunk in my room currently.

I have another pack on the way currently from MNS auctions.


----------



## jessica d (Apr 28, 2015)

i had a pheno that is so diesel fuely tasting like the one in photo this yr and yes i notice the same they are so strong in all areas especially mold. they were fine in snow storms no mold wild


----------



## lemmy714 (Apr 28, 2015)

I bought some Glue Trap from Growgreenseeds.com. I was stoked because this has been hard to find for me. Best thing is I got my shipment in less than a week because they are located in Washington.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

lemmy714 said:


> I bought some Glue Trap from Growgreenseeds.com. I was stoked because this has been hard to find for me. Best thing is I got my shipment in less than a week because they are located in Washington.


When are you planning on starting those, I believe I have the same ones . Always fun to have someone to compare plants with, no competition just friendly banter along the way to the finish.


----------



## lemmy714 (Apr 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> When are you planning on starting those, I believe I have the same ones . Always fun to have someone to compare plants with, no competition just friendly banter along the way to the finish.


I'm going to germinate 5 of them in a month or so, along with 5 Locktite seeds, and 5 Galactic Glue. Galactic glue is brand new from alphakronik. All GG4 crosses.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

lemmy714 said:


> I'm going to germinate 5 of them in a month or so, along with 5 Locktite seeds, and 5 Galactic Glue. Galactic glue is brand new from alphakronik. All GG4 crosses.


Found out today that Glue Trap wont be sold anymore, not sure why but RedEyed said they are out once the banks are out.


----------



## lemmy714 (Apr 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Found out today that Glue Trap wont be sold anymore, not sure why but RedEyed said they are out once the banks are out.


No wonder it was hard to find...


----------



## lemmy714 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just found out Red Eye is backcrossing GG4. Maybe he plans to re-do glue trap with that.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

wooot gg4bx ftw cant wait , that kobain too.


----------



## lemmy714 (Apr 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> wooot gg4bx ftw cant wait , that kobain too.


I'm doing some kobain kush now but only on day 8 of 12/12. Look for Lemmys hps/led hybrid grow in grow journals.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 29, 2015)

Anybody order from GLG for the 4/20 promo the other day?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

Just emailed svoc to request a list so I can order some satsuma and maybe some chem or og cross by bodhi as well. I figure I owe Bodhi a little business.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2015)

Ordered from GLG some dragons blood from bodhi and long bottom leaf from motarebel. For the 4/20 promo they were giving out three five packs, stardawg f2's, bodhi high cbd X long bottom leaf, and an undisclosed pack from preamble genetics whom I've never heard of.

Well I made the order on 4/20 obviously and still haven't received any word back from dragonboatJeffy. I checked the tracking on the cash I sent and it was confirmed delivered a while ago. Two emails days apart to the brotha and still nothing. Anybody had any experience with them getting behind or something? I'm getting anxious


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Ordered from GLG some dragons blood from bodhi and long bottom leaf from motarebel. For the 4/20 promo they were giving out three five packs, stardawg f2's, bodhi high cbd X long bottom leaf, and an undisclosed pack from preamble genetics whom I've never heard of.
> 
> Well I made the order on 4/20 obviously and still haven't received any word back from dragonboatJeffy. I checked the tracking on the cash I sent and it was confirmed delivered a while ago. Two emails days apart to the brotha and still nothing. Anybody had any experience with them getting behind or something? I'm getting anxious


Did you have to send them any sort of medical card or ID to buy from them?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you have to send them any sort of medical card or ID to buy from them?


They just got behind with emails. My stuff is almost here and I got the tracking today! They're pretty snazzy over there that's for sure.

I sent them my medical card and ID for my first order from them quite a few weeks ago cause they asked me for it.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 30, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> They just got behind with emails. My stuff is almost here and I got the tracking today! They're pretty snazzy over there that's for sure.
> 
> I sent them my medical card and ID for my first order from them quite a few weeks ago cause they asked me for it.


That is a no no for me, no one needs my Identification for seeds.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 30, 2015)

My hemp depot order came through. Nice thoughtful packaging. Not too many freebies considering the size of the order, just a pack from Malberry. But it's a nice freebie IMO and I received the package faster than I have from any other seed co. Plus the prices are good for a lot of the gear I received, 65 for a pack of Blue Power, 80 for Chernobyl. Good deals IMO.

As a side note, the Niners first round selection made me want to punch myself in the face.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That is a no no for me, no one needs my Identification for seeds.


I believe that is the reasoning for 99% of others like you and me that choose not to use a service such as GLG. I figure that the times are changing rapidly and I truly have nothing to hide anyway. There are worse things that people are doing right this very second that serve as top priority on _The Man's_ list of concerns.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My hemp depot order came through. Nice thoughtful packaging. Not too many freebies considering the size of the order, just a pack from Malberry. But it's a nice freebie IMO and I received the package faster than I have from any other seed co. Plus the prices are good for a lot of the gear I received, 65 for a pack of Blue Power, 80 for Chernobyl. Good deals IMO.
> 
> As a side note, the Niners first round selection made me want to punch myself in the face.


They are still giving away the Malberry's huh. Anyone know the deal with the lines actually being any good or close to what is advertised? I read about the whole fiasco and have a few packs that got bumped to the giveaways/backofthelist box.. I still am very curious about the lineage. I have the Peshawar Afghani and the Malawi Gold, I heard specifically that they are not purely or even at all what they claim to be.

I should add that the info I perused was not from first person grows but rather a critique based on strain info/pics and the shady things that the Malberry people were doing like stealing others photos and a bunch of photoshop and what not.

EDIT: http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/marijuana-news-topics/4234-malberry-seeds-outed.html


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 30, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I believe that is the reasoning for 99% of others like you and me that choose not to use a service such a GLG. I figure that the times are changing rapidly and I truly have nothing to hide anyway. There are worse things that people are doing right this very second that serve as top priority on _The Man's_ list of concerns.


I am not worried about big brother, thieves are more concern. Someone steals their data they got your home adress and dr rec.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 30, 2015)

all my recent seeds were purchaced through midsweeksong,, love that i can pick my free seeds, they do price match, and always guarenty delivery,,best costumer sevice too.. WHY?? IM ADDICTED TO BUYING SEEDS!!! Its like a heroin addiction, already have thousands of seeds,, but always want more...more seeds than i can ever plant, pluss even in the fridge they only stay with good germination rates for so long....
does anyone have NIRVANAS MISTY SEEDS?? THEY ARE NO LONGER AVAILABLE AND MY FAVORITE STRAIN EVER ILL BUY THEM IF ANYONE HAS THEM!!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 30, 2015)

Is it true the people oversea not in america,,, are limited to so many packs of seeds from seed companies like sensi and others?

i heard theres some changes in government over there??


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 30, 2015)

just bought steroids through bbmeds,,, order came in 20 days.. im going to do a stack that will make me feel 16 years old again!!!lol


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 30, 2015)

its a shame us americans have to resort to purchacing seeds and steroids over the internet from overseas and mexico,, wen i was in amsterdam back in 2003.. i was able to buy seeds at a shop, and buy steroids over the counter at a red light district pharmacy and mailed it all home..i bought 10ml bottles of test for 25 us bucks and sold them for $100.00 a bottle back here.. why doesnt america just sell us the stuff here?? insted of us sending our money to other countries?? no wonder america is trillions of dollars in debt,, most of the people living here spend our money on forein shit,, including cars,toys,shoes etc...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2015)

It's been a while since I ordered last. Itching to order more beans but I need to find a friend to ship to.


----------



## TheHermit (May 1, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> does anyone have NIRVANAS MISTY SEEDS?? THEY ARE NO LONGER AVAILABLE AND MY FAVORITE STRAIN EVER ILL BUY THEM IF ANYONE HAS THEM!!!


I think Medusa is Misty renamed. Homegrown Fantaseeds have a version also.


----------



## corners (May 1, 2015)

Im not sure ive met anyone that did not like Sannies Sugar Punch. Grows great. Looks great. Smells great. Smokes great. Its a charm.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 1, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I think Medusa is Misty renamed. Homegrown Fantaseeds have a version also.


medusa has misty genes but a smaller less productive plant, and misty from homegrown isnt the same but ive tried it...thanks though


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 1, 2015)

Longbottomleaf x10
Dragons Blood Hashplant x11
Harlequin bx1 X Longbottomleaf x5
Stardawg F2 x5
501st OG X Blue Dream/Banghi Haze x5

Scored big time on the GLG 4/20 promo considering I paid $137 shipped.


----------



## THCbreeder (May 1, 2015)

Wooooo hooooo


----------



## THCbreeder (May 1, 2015)

In from snowhigh drop ..! Full blown indica with a very nice freebies of sweet and sour afghooie


----------



## greywind (May 2, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Wooooo hooooo


What's in the pack of Jaws Gear?


----------



## THCbreeder (May 2, 2015)

greywind said:


> What's in the pack of Jaws Gear?


The alien fruity pebble OG he just released at firestax and sold out in 10 min


----------



## greywind (May 2, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> The alien fruity pebble OG he just released at firestax and sold out in 10 min


Lucky! Is that the Aliendawg crossed to the FPOG? I hope you pop those soon.


----------



## bellcore (May 2, 2015)

Attitude 420 promotion order:


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 2, 2015)

I received my Bodhi order from SVOC today Sunshine Daydream with Nepali OG x Good Medicine as a freebie plus a shitload of stickers!


----------



## THCbreeder (May 3, 2015)

greywind said:


> Lucky! Is that the Aliendawg crossed to the FPOG? I hope you pop those soon.


It is . I think I'm gonna save them for a while .


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

got he same package from motarebel and GLG and dragboat jeffy, lol, jeffy giraffe at ToysR US


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2015)

nice someone finally with a swampboys pack. when you popping that mojio?


THCbreeder said:


> Wooooo hooooo


----------



## CitrusGrower (May 5, 2015)

Just got Tangie Ghost Train.


----------



## TheHermit (May 6, 2015)

Seedsman 4/20 order. Have two of the skunk #1's in jiffy pellets.



Free seeds. I don't know much about kannabia. I guess I should find out. The triangle kush auto also sounds interesting.


----------



## THCbreeder (May 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice someone finally with a swampboys pack. when you popping that mojio?


Those going in the stash box . I just popped a whole ton of freebies from several orders in the past year. About 50 beans . I'm hoping maybe 20-30 break soil and 20-30maybe old stock, runts , or just don't wanna play . The beauty is I have a list of all the strains but I tossed em all in solo cups together . So we"ll see what comes about


----------



## Fergtastic (May 6, 2015)

Placed my first order last night, all new strains to me. Which are good, which are meh?

LA Chocolat
Chocolope Kush
Connie Chung
Kushberry
Cole Train
Sour Diesel
Sweet Tooth 1.1
Atomic Love


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 6, 2015)

I really wanna pop the Grapestompers!! But cannot get them anymore so you can see why I am hesitating to pop'em 

This is part of my collection I have built up from SeaOfSeeds, AliBongo and a little begging at Spannabis Barcelona!  

My misses will kill me if I keep on buying them lol but I might try and sneak some more in


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2015)

Damn dude now that's an order!!!!


----------



## greywind (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> View attachment 3412447
> I really wanna pop the Grapestompers!! But cannot get them anymore so you can see why I am hesitating to pop'em
> 
> This is part of my collection I have built up from SeaOfSeeds, AliBongo and a little begging at Spannabis Barcelona!
> ...


I would kill for those Lemon Skunks! I scored a pack when they were restocked last year and let them go to waste...2014 was a rough growing year... I'd pop half of those Grapestompers and stop teasing yourself. Life is too short to wait...


----------



## greywind (May 6, 2015)

Fergtastic said:


> Placed my first order last night, all new strains to me. Which are good, which are meh?
> 
> LA Chocolat
> Chocolope Kush
> ...


I have had some solid Kushberry, but I have never grown any of those myself. Is the Sour Diesel by DNA as well? I like them, overall, as a bean producing company, so I think your choices from them should all be solid. I'd start with the Chocolope Kush, Kushberry, and Sour Diesel if they were my beans.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2015)

Fergtastic said:


> Placed my first order last night, all new strains to me. Which are good, which are meh?
> 
> LA Chocolat
> Chocolope Kush
> ...


I wish I'd taken pictures of Cole Train a couple of years ago. 4 weeks into 12 / 12 it looked like a plant, but not a pot plant - executed it. Connie Chung was pretty good. Have a new baby Kushberry just started 12/12 fs.


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> View attachment 3412447
> I really wanna pop the Grapestompers!! But cannot get them anymore so you can see why I am hesitating to pop'em
> 
> This is part of my collection I have built up from SeaOfSeeds, AliBongo and a little begging at Spannabis Barcelona!
> ...


 Let us know on them apothecary gear not to much reports on them. All bad from what I hear. Nice collection.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 6, 2015)

remember the shishkaberry? were did that strain go? ive got the lemon skunk from greenhouse, sais its a true breed, havnt planted them yet though..


----------



## exodus mission (May 7, 2015)

shishkaberry i think is discontinued haven't seen it about for around 1 year i saw some apothecary old school jams @ spannabis looked nice, a mate done the same last year he said it was a decent strain but he did not take cut  
Mr B let us know how you get on with apothecary I've been looking @ there sour grapes as i haven't seen GGG version for ages. *uck man i can feel the urge to buy it coming on arrrrr missy aint going to be pleased lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2015)

Dynasty and House of the Great Gardener both have Shihkaberry crosses. Barbara Bud and Lovin Cup.


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 7, 2015)

greywind said:


> I would kill for those Lemon Skunks! I scored a pack when they were restocked last year and let them go to waste...2014 was a rough growing year... I'd pop half of those Grapestompers and stop teasing yourself. Life is too short to wait...


I know what you mean man might have to just bite the bullet and pop'em


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Let us know on them apothecary gear not to much reports on them. All bad from what I hear. Nice collection.


Will do bro! What ones have you heard bad news on out of the Apoc strains?


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 7, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> shishkaberry i think is discontinued haven't seen it about for around 1 year i saw some apothecary old school jams @ spannabis looked nice, a mate done the same last year he said it was a decent strain but he did not take cut
> Mr B let us know how you get on with apothecary I've been looking @ there sour grapes as i haven't seen GGG version for ages. *uck man i can feel the urge to buy it coming on arrrrr missy aint going to be pleased lol


Was you at the Spannabis Barcelona this year? I think its a much better place to go than the High Times in Amsterdam just wasn't feeling the dark dirty warehouse venue...it's like Dam is going backwards and getting too restricted where other countries are going forwards


----------



## v.s one (May 7, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> Will do bro! What ones have you heard bad news on out of the Apoc strains?


 Not so much the gear but the owner Brett. People kind of put him and swerve in the same category.


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Not so much the gear but the owner Brett. People kind of put him and swerve in the same category.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 7, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> shishkaberry i think is discontinued haven't seen it about for around 1 year i saw some apothecary old school jams @ spannabis looked nice, a mate done the same last year he said it was a decent strain but he did not take cut
> Mr B let us know how you get on with apothecary I've been looking @ there sour grapes as i haven't seen GGG version for ages. *uck man i can feel the urge to buy it coming on arrrrr missy aint going to be pleased lol


u too huh? i guess all our wives can not understand our seed addictions.. i know its an addiction i have more than i can ever plant yet still browse strains and have a need to get more..i told her 3 times "this is my last order"" i guess now its just a straight out lie!!


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> u too huh? i guess all our wives can not understand our seed addictions.. i know its an addiction i have more than i can ever plant yet still browse strains and have a need to get more..i told her 3 times "this is my last order"" i guess now its just a straight out lie!!


Mine learned fast that it wasn't going to be the last time...  But I have regulated myself for now.


----------



## greywind (May 7, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> u too huh? i guess all our wives can not understand our seed addictions.. i know its an addiction i have more than i can ever plant yet still browse strains and have a need to get more..i told her 3 times "this is my last order"" i guess now its just a straight out lie!!


No need for lies. A gift for you (beans) means a gift for the other half (whatever works). It keeps the peace and everyone gets something shiny. Cheers!


----------



## Beemo (May 7, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> u too huh? i guess all our wives can not understand our seed addictions.. i know its an addiction i have more than i can ever plant yet still browse strains and have a need to get more..i told her 3 times "this is my last order"" i guess now its just a straight out lie!!


3 times? thats it? thats not an addictions 

got stephen hawking on the way.


----------



## Fergtastic (May 8, 2015)

greywind said:


> I have had some solid Kushberry, but I have never grown any of those myself. Is the Sour Diesel by DNA as well? I like them, overall, as a bean producing company, so I think your choices from them should all be solid. I'd start with the Chocolope Kush, Kushberry, and Sour Diesel if they were my beans.


4 are by DNA (Kushberry, Connie Chung, Chocolope and LA Chocolat). Sour Diesel and Cole Train are Reserva Privada. Those are all fem seeds. The Atomic Love and Sweet Tooth are regular seeds.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> 3 times? thats it? thats not an addictions
> 
> got stephen hawking on the way.


well its been 7 orders in the last 8 months alone, the last 3 is wen i said my last ones and they wher over $1,000.00 orders...i have a refridgerator(full size) in the basement designated for seeds.. i have over 200 strains, and probably 200 more i created myself by stabilizing packs of 10, then my own f1 crosses..
i have every land race and stabilized hybrid i could find from seed companies. then regular f1's and feminized, many of them i have no idea of when i will get to planting..
wright now i have 7 strains i popped last year that im flowering, then i have 7 strains i popped about a month ago of the 7, 4 wer feminized and i have 2 of each of the regulars that i just cloned so i wont know which are females or males for a few more weeks..
i plan to do 1 or 2 more cycles finding out which strains to keep then i want to narrow it down to 3 strains an indica dom a sativa dom and a hybrid so my patients can have a strain to suit there needs, indica for sleep or pain, sativa for daytime and the hybrid for whatever.. i hate having so many different mothers to tend to, its much easier to care for 1 or 2 strains than several..


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 8, 2015)

hey guys, maybe u can help me with a question?? ive read in high times how they prefer getting your mothers from regular seeds rather than feminized, why? i bought hundreds of regular seeds but recently im wishing i had bought all feminized..much easier to plant 10 fems then keep the best than to plant 10 to weed out males then still have to find the best female..why do they think regular seeds create a better plant? i know with regulars u can breed ur own but u can with feminized too if u use silver spray or the rhodilization method to get pollen.. i dont understand why they think regular seeds are better for finding your mother,,it just dont make sence...

also why dont seed companies sell more stabilized strains?? most seeds are f1's so u have to plant a bunch to find the phenio u like..and the hybrid vigor of f1's isnt all its cracked up to be.. id prefer a stabilized hybrid over f1'any day as uniformity is more apealing than getting 10 different looking plants...pluss if u were buying stabilized plants u can just breed to get ur own f1's rather than having to put in all the back crossing and keeping the best males around to bring that phenio u like to a point were all the seeds will be the same as that phenio or close to it..in my opinion seed companies would be far better off selling us stabilized seeds it may be a little more work for them but then wen we buy a pack of seeds we know they will be like the breeders write up on that strain.. i hate wen a seed company says this strain will smell like this and yield like that, then u plant the seeds and none of them even slightly resemble the picture that that strain was suppose to be????

WOULDNT U PREFER A PACK TO BE UNIFORM? OR DO U LIKE PAYING UP THE ASS FOR 10 DIFFERENT PLANTS IN THE SAME PACKAGE??


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> hey guys, maybe u can help me with a question?? ive read in high times how they prefer getting your mothers from regular seeds rather than feminized, why? i bought hundreds of regular seeds but recently im wishing i had bought all feminized..much easier to plant 10 fems then keep the best than to plant 10 to weed out males then still have to find the best female..why do they think regular seeds create a better plant? i know with regulars u can breed ur own but u can with feminized too if u use silver spray or the rhodilization method to get pollen.. i dont understand why they think regular seeds are better for finding your mother,,it just dont make sence...
> 
> also why dont seed companies sell more stabilized strains?? most seeds are f1's so u have to plant a bunch to find the phenio u like..and the hybrid vigor of f1's isnt all its cracked up to be.. id prefer a stabilized hybrid over f1'any day as uniformity is more apealing than getting 10 different looking plants...pluss if u were buying stabilized plants u can just breed to get ur own f1's rather than having to put in all the back crossing and keeping the best males around to bring that phenio u like to a point were all the seeds will be the same as that phenio or close to it..in my opinion seed companies would be far better off selling us stabilized seeds it may be a little more work for them but then wen we buy a pack of seeds we know they will be like the breeders write up on that strain.. i hate wen a seed company says this strain will smell like this and yield like that, then u plant the seeds and none of them even slightly resemble the picture that that strain was suppose to be????
> 
> WOULDNT U PREFER A PACK TO BE UNIFORM? OR DO U LIKE PAYING UP THE ASS FOR 10 DIFFERENT PLANTS IN THE SAME PACKAGE??



I grow whatever is available in what I want, doesn't matter wether it is fem or reg to me as long as I know what to expect. Companies don't stabilize strains because it takes a lot more dedication to go through many cycles selecting the best mate out of 100's of plants. 

It is much easier to collect a bunch of winning females and hit them with a stud. Instead of having one strain you now have 20 or 30 or whatever. You just gotta think about it from the "if I was the seed breeder what is the best course of action". It is a lot easier for people to sell 12 strains then it is for them to sell 1 (unless the hype is real).


----------



## THCbreeder (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I grow whatever is available in what I want, doesn't matter wether it is fem or reg to me as long as I know what to expect. Companies don't stabilize strains because it takes a lot more dedication to go through many cycles selecting the best mate out of 100's of plants.
> 
> It is much easier to collect a bunch of winning females and hit them with a stud. Instead of having one strain you now have 20 or 30 or whatever. You just gotta think about it from the "if I was the seed breeder what is the best course of action". It is a lot easier for people to sell 12 strains then it is for them to sell 1 (unless the hype is real).


Yea ... Totally correct . However I'm quite unsure why some breeders just don't work a line out and then release let's say gorilla glue #4 F1 for 150$ f2 for 125$ and F3 for 100$ and f4 and later for 75$ All at once . Obviously people can get stable to finding gold . but let's agree each generation loses a little less from those F1 which give you the closest representation of mommy and daddy . If they worked a line for 2 years and dropped dropped F1 through F3 at once everybody gets what they want . Maybe I should start breeding program and working my lines like that . Hah. Just a thought


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea ... Totally correct . However I'm quite unsure why some breeders just don't work a line out and then release let's say gorilla glue #4 F1 for 150$ f2 for 125$ and F3 for 100$ and f4 and later for 75$ All at once . Obviously people can get stable to finding gold . but let's agree each generation loses a little less from those F1 which give you the closest representation of mommy and daddy . If they worked a line for 2 years and dropped dropped F1 through F3 at once everybody gets what they want . Maybe I should start breeding program and working my lines like that . Hah. Just a thought


My only question to you would be why do you charge less for beans that took longer and more choosing to get to?


----------



## greywind (May 8, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea ... Totally correct . However I'm quite unsure why some breeders just don't work a line out and then release let's say gorilla glue #4 F1 for 150$ f2 for 125$ and F3 for 100$ and f4 and later for 75$ All at once . Obviously people can get stable to finding gold . but let's agree each generation loses a little less from those F1 which give you the closest representation of mommy and daddy . If they worked a line for 2 years and dropped dropped F1 through F3 at once everybody gets what they want . Maybe I should start breeding program and working my lines like that . Hah. Just a thought


Yeah, I would think pricing would be quite different. F1's may have some hybrid vigor (not likely with heterozygous parent stock), and would show some uniformity based on dominant genes but would require a hunt to find "the one". F2's would open up the gene pool and show just about every possibility imaginable from the parent stock, but would be a clusterfuck to work with. This is where you find what you want through a major hunt and start breeding for those desired traits and towards that uniformity. F3's would start to show some uniformity and for me, is what I consider the beginning of stable stock bred for a purpose, a look, a flavor, a certain immunity, and so on. F4 and on and you are working towards a bean that produces clone like representation of what the breeder was aiming for. 

F1 beans $50
F2 beans $25 or freebie/testers
F3 beans $75
F4 beans $100


----------



## THCbreeder (May 8, 2015)

greywind said:


> Yeah, I would think pricing would be quite different. F1's may have some hybrid vigor (not likely with heterozygous parent stock), and would show some uniformity based on dominant genes but would require a hunt to find "the one". F2's would open up the gene pool and show just about every possibility imaginable from the parent stock, but would be a clusterfuck to work with. This is where you find what you want through a major hunt and start breeding for those desired traits and towards that uniformity. F3's would start to show some uniformity and for me, is what I consider the beginning of stable stock bred for a purpose, a look, a flavor, a certain immunity, and so on. F4 and on and you are working towards a bean that produces clone like representation of what the breeder was aiming for.
> 
> F1 beans $50
> F2 beans $25 or freebie/testers
> ...


See this is the shit I'm talking about . A new way of delivering beans for the masses . But it's a great idea for a worked line . And you can buy your chances through each generation . One day we"ll look back and say damn Thcbreeder thought of this idea and it's awesome . Peace from the east. Thc


----------



## THCbreeder (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> My only question to you would be why do you charge less for beans that took longer and more choosing to get to?


That's a great idea and maybe I'm just an idiot . Just charge more I suppose . Each generation the breeder should know what to expect from their grow and the different variations and can explain in detail what people will find . Who doesn't love all these pollen chuckers popping up .


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dynasty and House of the Great Gardener both have Shihkaberry crosses. Barbara Bud and Lovin Cup.


Barbara Bud is pretty nice smoke... great for stomach issues.



v.s one said:


> Not so much the gear but the owner Brett. People kind of put him and swerve in the same category.


I'm pretty sure Brett is a snitch. Swerve may have issues, but I don't think he ever informed to the DEA.


----------



## TheHermit (May 9, 2015)

Didn't apothecary get bought out by greenhouse a few years ago? I thought I remember hearing that a lot of their strains were being sold by greenhouse.


----------



## exodus mission (May 9, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Didn't apothecary get bought out by greenhouse a few years ago? I thought I remember hearing that a lot of their strains were being sold by greenhouse.


Ghs bought 1 or 2 strains off him just before he went inside.


----------



## v.s one (May 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Barbara Bud is pretty nice smoke... great for stomach issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Brett is a snitch. Swerve may have issues, but I don't think he ever informed to the DEA.


 I don't know the details . I have ran swerves gear with success so people can talk shit all they want and I won't judge. Bret I never heard any reports on his gear just bad about him. At 115.00 plus shipping I'm not gonna try him unless I see some solid grows or smoke reports.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 9, 2015)

Herbies comes through again! Barney's L.S.D., TGA third dimension and of course freebies.


----------



## petlar (May 23, 2015)

just wanted to chime in and say a very big thank you to
seedvault of california for this dank that i received today
4 days to reach my door from cali 

respect from the uk. you guys are AWESOME


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 30, 2015)

@petlar nice grab on the CSI gear I got a pack of Mendocino purple urkle an Humboldt purple snow from firestax.
Just picked up a pack of each from NGR... Exotic Genetix ... The Sauce and Chocolate Covered Strawberries.


----------



## petlar (May 30, 2015)

nice swagslayer i didn't get shit from firestax nearly 5 weeks and got nothing
but ive got seedvaultofca.
now these guys rule when it comes to the dank


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 30, 2015)

Now I know most everyone has encountered a strain that was suppose to smell and taste like strawberry, only to be kinda like ehhhh…maybe a little bit lol. Don’t worry, the wait is officially over! Strawberries to the max!!! This crazy lady packs on very colorful aromatic buds that reak and emulate an artificial strawberry to a T. If that isn’t enough… how about adding a little chocolate on top Truth be told… that’s exactly how it smells and tastes. Simply put….its a party in your mouth! Expect exceptional yields, and an assortment of strawberry smells while growing her. Most phenos range from medium -tall but nothing too outrageous or uncontrollable. Colors and aromas come early from underneath the colas on out. Be ready to give the ax at 8 weeks as there’s no waiting around for this one. She wont disappoint the most veteran of growers with her unique taste and palette, a fruity pot lovers delight!


----------



## ActionHanks (May 30, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> Now I know most everyone has encountered a strain that was suppose to smell and taste like strawberry, only to be kinda like ehhhh…maybe a little bit lol. Don’t worry, the wait is officially over! Strawberries to the max!!! This crazy lady packs on very colorful aromatic buds that reak and emulate an artificial strawberry to a T. If that isn’t enough… how about adding a little chocolate on top Truth be told… that’s exactly how it smells and tastes. Simply put….its a party in your mouth! Expect exceptional yields, and an assortment of strawberry smells while growing her. Most phenos range from medium -tall but nothing too outrageous or uncontrollable. Colors and aromas come early from underneath the colas on out. Be ready to give the ax at 8 weeks as there’s no waiting around for this one. She wont disappoint the most veteran of growers with her unique taste and palette, a fruity pot lovers delight!


So is that a sample of some exotic seeds' buds?


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 30, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> So is that a sample of some exotic seeds' buds?


Yes chocolate covered Strawberries to be exact


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 30, 2015)

The Sauce from Exotic Genetix.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 30, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> The Sauce from Exotic Genetix.
> View attachment 3430460


is that really what it looks like?? ive run several strains looking to get that blue color and never had a lavender blue bud yet...ive also run a ton of supose to be purple strains,,only 1 was actually purple and it was a very small yielder...is this a pic of your plant or one from the seed co?? if its really that color im buying it...also, any of u know a good producing purple and blue strain that actually has color and gets u high?? ive tried several blue berries,blue mistic,berry bomb, and blue dream,none blue, and purple bud,lady purple,ultimate purple from bcbd, mellon gum,and more.. the mellon gum and lady purple the leaves turn purple twords the end but my critical mass n skunk get purple leaves,,none had purple buds...ive spent almost 6hundered on supose to be blue and purple strains,,seems i wasted alot of cash...so please help me find the right purple and lavender blue buded plants!!


----------



## GuerrillaZar (May 30, 2015)

JUst ordered Fem King Louie OG from Cali Connection... Had some back in cali and was blown away at the flavor,look,etc! I know alot of people hate on CC but i just had to try it myself... picking up a six pack from NGR, HOpefully they dont screw up my order again...


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 2, 2015)

Yea buddy Relentless gear !!! Firedawg Og. JJs stardawg female x fire OG stud male .!


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 2, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> is that really what it looks like?? ive run several strains looking to get that blue color and never had a lavender blue bud yet...ive also run a ton of supose to be purple strains,,only 1 was actually purple and it was a very small yielder...is this a pic of your plant or one from the seed co?? if its really that color im buying it...also, any of u know a good producing purple and blue strain that actually has color and gets u high?? ive tried several blue berries,blue mistic,berry bomb, and blue dream,none blue, and purple bud,lady purple,ultimate purple from bcbd, mellon gum,and more.. the mellon gum and lady purple the leaves turn purple twords the end but my critical mass n skunk get purple leaves,,none had purple buds...ive spent almost 6hundered on supose to be blue and purple strains,,seems i wasted alot of cash...so please help me find the right purple and lavender blue buded plants!!


Sweet seeds dark devil


----------



## 19180918 (Jun 2, 2015)

Super lemon haze -greenhouse seeds 
Auto mazar - dutch passion 
Attitude seeds!


----------



## yesum (Jun 2, 2015)

I just ordered 3 packs of Northern Lights from Peak Seeds. I sent $120 in cash. Hope to get a few Northern Lights x Blueberry as freebies, I asked anyways. I have no use for the mix seeds he usually gives as freebies.

Last order took 5 weeks from me mailing cash to him to my getting the seeds. Patience is required when dealing With Peak Seeds.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 2, 2015)

Some G.A.S. seed cherry sherbet and neverland also got redemption from trinagarden genetics any info on those strain?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2015)

Put this order in,recieved from UK to Aust in 12 days


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 3, 2015)

These sat in customs for a week,thought they were gone..soo happy, love the Apollo 11 haven't had her in 15 yrs..


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 4, 2015)

Couldn't resist


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jun 5, 2015)

AAHHHH Yeah... Back with another seed purchase some top self right here!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 10, 2015)

I read where CSI Humboldt has Purple Urkle s1 beans...how did they manage that ?


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 10, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> Couldn't resist
> View attachment 3433978


What bank


----------



## greywind (Jun 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I read where CSI Humboldt has Purple Urkle s1 beans...how did they manage that ?


Are you asking about the process behind making S1 beans?!? Colloidal silver applied to a Purple Urkle clone will cause it to hermi, thus creating PU pollen which can then be applied back to a cut of PU, creating S1 ("selfed") beans.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 10, 2015)

greywind said:


> Are you asking about the process behind making S1 beans?!? Colloidal silver applied to a Purple Urkle clone will cause it to hermi, thus creating PU pollen which can then be applied back to a cut of PU, creating S1 ("selfed") beans.


Reversed Purple Urkle pollen is sterile...ppl been trying it for almost 30 yrs without success...it just makes me wonder


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2015)

yesum said:


> I just ordered 3 packs of Northern Lights from Peak Seeds. I sent $120 in cash. Hope to get a few Northern Lights x Blueberry as freebies, I asked anyways. I have no use for the mix seeds he usually gives as freebies.
> 
> Last order took 5 weeks from me mailing cash to him to my getting the seeds. Patience is required when dealing With Peak Seeds.


Yeah sending cash in the mail is brutal and I find the USA/Canada border to be particularly slow. Are you in USA? I'm in Canada and anytime I order anything from USA it takes way longer than ordering from Europe. Still have yet to order any beans from USA for this reason.


On that note. I'm gearing up for a big ass PeakseedsBC order. Sweet Skunk, C99 and SS x C99. Maybe some Skunkberry too.


----------



## greywind (Jun 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Reversed Purple Urkle pollen is sterile...ppl been trying it for almost 30 yrs without success...it just makes me wonder


Hmm, I didn't know that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## yesum (Jun 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah sending cash in the mail is brutal and I find the USA/Canada border to be particularly slow. Are you in USA? I'm in Canada and anytime I order anything from USA it takes way longer than ordering from Europe. Still have yet to order any beans from USA for this reason.
> 
> 
> On that note. I'm gearing up for a big ass PeakseedsBC order. Sweet Skunk, C99 and SS x C99. Maybe some Skunkberry too.


 I am in cali. I have ordered stuff besides seeds from Canada and it took forever as well.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 10, 2015)

last week i snagged one of the last few packs of sunshine daydream on seedsman 

when i looked said there were only two left so i got one pack and because of that i got the promo and got prayer tower seeds for free 

on top of the free seeds seedsman gives you regardless  

love what I've seen on here of bodhi's gear , great genes i think they will be a great addition in the garden 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> These sat in customs for a week,thought they were gone..soo happy, love the Apollo 11 haven't had her in 15 yrs..View attachment 3433165


Awesome sight right there. 

I got a pack of that goji in route. I hope mine makes it as well. Cheers.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 10, 2015)

im placing another order with midweeksong, 20% off all orders with a promo code found here on riu..any thoughts on jordan of the islands purps? i have alot of purple strains and no purple buds yet.. purps from jordan sais purple no matter the temp or grow, 12 bucks per seed regular no fems..has anyone tried jordan of the islands purps?? ive never bought seeds fom them yet..but bcbd purps and ultimate purple were good but not purple exept for the leaves at finish..please, anyone bought seeds from jordan ??


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah sending cash in the mail is brutal and I find the USA/Canada border to be particularly slow. Are you in USA? I'm in Canada and anytime I order anything from USA it takes way longer than ordering from Europe. Still have yet to order any beans from USA for this reason.
> 
> 
> On that note. I'm gearing up for a big ass PeakseedsBC order. Sweet Skunk, C99 and SS x C99. Maybe some Skunkberry too.


You should try to find out what kind of prices he'll offer on say a gram of seeds. I've been meaning to but I have to hold off my seed buying impulses...


----------



## petlar (Jun 11, 2015)

another day and another delivery from seedvaultofca


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You should try to find out what kind of prices he'll offer on say a gram of seeds. I've been meaning to but I have to hold off my seed buying impulses...


Hmm not sure if he will sell by weight but he already gives me super duper deals. I always buy multiple packs when I order and as you may know he is very appreciative of folks who share his work and spread the word about PeakseedsBC. 

Got me wanting to weigh up some beans now. Very curious how many will fit in 1 gram. I've read I think 3-4000 in a lb.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hmm not sure if he will sell by weight but he already gives me super duper deals. I always buy multiple packs when I order and as you may know he is very appreciative of folks who share his work and spread the word about PeakseedsBC.
> 
> Got me wanting to weigh up some beans now. Very curious how many will fit in 1 gram. I've read I think 3-4000 in a lb.


There's anywhere from 60-100 seeds in a gram. Depends on the lineage.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 11, 2015)

Last two orders (been a couple months):

Bulldog Northern Lights x Skunk
Female Seeds Lemon Kush
Royal Queen Special Kush #1
Delicious Critical Super Silver Haze
Dinafem White Widow 
Barneys Farm LSD
Greenhouse Great White Shark
Nirvana White Widow ( freebie that turned into great, great mother)
Seedsman Afghani #1
Sleestack Skunk

Really eying a few from Sweet Seeds. If I read another successful, beautiful Sweet Seeds journal I may just end up dropping a few hundred. 

Also hoping to grab Sannies Killing Fields and hoping to try Dinafem Original Strawberry Cough. Will forever be on a journey to find Cookie Wreck from Cannaventure as well. One day :/

I'd be broke if I bought all the seeds I want. =p


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 12, 2015)

broke for a few months.....


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> broke for a few months.....


me too collecting genes i love is burning a hole in my wallet haha 
it's addicting 
there should be a warning on a lot of breeders packs 

but hey i'm getting a lot of strains i've dreamed of growing 
so it will pay to be broke for now when i have killer meds to enjoy  

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all !


----------



## kangosna745 (Jun 12, 2015)

Haha I've got about 2k invested into my vault, my vault sits in a medical state...I hope that when Kansas legalizes I'll be able to share the healing powers of an All-American collection, mighty appropriate for a state in the middle of heartland. You can tell by the various bud porn postings from my days living in Colorado that Wichita's patients will be in for a sweet treat.


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> What bank


seaofseeds


----------



## petlar (Jun 30, 2015)

another delivery from seedvaultofca


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 1, 2015)

Cannaventure Triple Nova and Blackberry trainwreck and Crockett Family Farms/DNA Citrus Sap just came in today from NGR


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

First beans I've bought in a few months. Can't believe my addiction didn't take over :lol 

Sour Sunset from Crockett Farm aka DNA


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 6, 2015)

Elaphant Stomper x Stardawg 
ONYCD x Polar Bear OG
just waiting on delivery...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Elaphant Stomper x Stardawg
> ONYCD x Polar Bear OG
> just waiting on delivery...


Got seedlings of that ONYCD x PBOG going now. Look forward to see what comes from them


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 7, 2015)

the chitral & darkness are to be added to a purple lineup of crosses using a gsc male, the trainwreck(hoping this is a good version) is to be used in future crosses as well as the chemdawg


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> F
> Got seedlings of that ONYCD x PBOG going now. Look forward to see what comes from them


Cool...you know I'll be watching that grow...well I watch all your grows but you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 12, 2015)

GGG- daybreaker,crimson crush. Chimera-GSC s1


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 12, 2015)

i walked in a downtown LA dispensary the other day and was happy to see one or two tg genetics strains, three strains by Sin City, and three strains by DNA if i remember right, 

they had blue power, the rem feminized, and white nightmare, 
i ran blue power last time i used sin's gear so i grabbed the white nightmare, i don't usually mess with fem beans so that eliminated the rem for me 

DNA they had Crockett's confidential, Sour Tangie, and another strain i forgot i looked at so much while i was there haha 

i also grabbed some moxie live resin which is heavenly, and some pure extracts king Louie nug run cake batter crumble 

the king Louie tastes exactly how it smells just like a classic terpy og mouthwatering experience  

the live resin is so clear and has a very pure flavor compared to most shatters I've had from local sources very potent 

and i think i will run the white nightmare either next or right after my bodhi gear  
a lot of good to come from me having to start over lost a lot of clones and a couple months of work but I'm headed back to having babies teens and flowering girls 

wish me luck brothers! 
peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening my RIU friends!


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

I personally hate growing anything from seed. Problem is you never know what pheno your getting and whether its got hermie tendencies.

Thru years of growing I refuse to do anything but clone only unless I know someone has seeds that are 110%

I recently just started all new strains and had no choice but to do a few seeds from TH Seeds that I knew were good bcuz my buddy ran em a few times and had some left over he gave me that were tried and true. But 2 of the seeds he gave me which were Purp OG both were hermies that fckin sucked and 3 of the 4 Pineapple Chunks did the same shit.

This was just added confirmation on how much I hate trusting seed breeders alike. Especially from the internet cuz who fck knows what your really getting til its done and finishes which is never a good gamble to make cud ruin an entire crop if you arent on top of it which can be very stressful.

Stick to tried and true cuts from good sources and rest easy. I just got some 50 day G13 Haze thats clone only I just did and its fckin phenomenal.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> just grabbed some holy grail kush from dna
> qrazytrain from tga
> heavy duty fruity by th seeds
> space candy freebes
> ...


Is MK Uktra from TH SEEDS? Thats fire shit primo smoke.

I ran many TH Seeds in my day very reputable company. Their BUKU one of my all time favorites idk if they still have it but that is top dog.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> I personally hate growing anything from seed. Problem is you never know what pheno your getting and whether its got hermie tendencies.
> 
> Thru years of growing I refuse to do anything but clone only unless I know someone has seeds that are 110%
> 
> ...



The trade off is that you can bring mites or some other nonsense in to your garden that hitch a ride on a clone.


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> View attachment 3458713


The OX is primo I had that before and it was bomb. Rare Dankness is legit seed company they got awesome sttrains and always quality


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

Ive never had an issue, I only get clones from my friends who I know dont have issues. Worst thing I have ever seen come on a clone was PM and I just dont take em if I see it. Everyone should always inspect anything they are gonna bring home carefully and you should def. always try to know where your getting the cuts from. 
I dont buy em from the store only from ppl I know bcuz I also wanna see how they finish up I dont take anyones word for anything unless one my best friends. People arent always truthful especially if they trying to sell shit everyone should assume thats always the case anyways.

And they also have dips and drenches you can use to dip your clones and kill off any unwanted pests before you transplant them into your room.

I also have a small tent I use for quarantine where all my cuts go for a week or so before I even bring them into my main veg room just to make sure. Preventative maitenance is always the best solution before something happens.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

If you ever want a banging strain and you like Kush's the Rare Dankness 501st OG is fire also idk if they still have that in their arsenol but its damn good.

I ran a few cuts from that company my boy always get shit from them another good variety not a big yielder but great strain is the El Jefe. This was a long time ago might not still have it but if you can get it is really good. Grows short dense tight flowers and nice purp tones. Smells like a piney lemon haze too really nice stuff


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

These are a mix of SAGE SOUR & ULTRA SOUR by TH SEEDS

DAY 16
   

Fruity Chronic Juice by Delicious Seeds these are from clones from buddy of mine. Really nice strain and easy to grow. Compact tight nodes smells just like Fruit Punch and Skunk


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

This is a grown in Sunshine Advanced #4
Amended:
20% Castings
10% Humus
10% Vermiculite
20% Perlite

Nutrients:
Pure Blend Pro Bases Veg & Bloom
Botanicare Cal-Mag +
Liquid Karma
Hydroguard (old version is Aquashield)

Bio-Ag Fulvex (Humic and Fulvic Acid)
Complete Nutrients Enzyme

Advanced Nutrients Additives:
- Bud Ignitor
- Big Bud
- Voodoo
- B-52

Atami Bloombastic
H&G Roots Excellurator
GH Subculture M&B

Use nothing but RO water and whatever dehumidifier collects I throw into good use.

Thats everything I use start to finish not in any particular order just what I like to run. Basically blend of Organic and Synthetic Nutrients best of both worlds.

I dont use any teas or anything on a regular basis maybe once in a blue moon I'll spike the medium with Botanicare Tea in veg every other week and than I use the AN Mother of Earth Teas for added spikes in bloom. Other than that keep it simple and grow hard.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

Free Seeds from @GorillaSeedBank


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Free Seeds from @GorillaSeedBank


Damn I'd give my left testicle for some of that 9 Pound Hammer I been wanting to order that off Attitude for a while now. Never came last time I ordered shit was sold out. That shit is fire fire


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> Damn I'd give my left testicle for some of that 9 Pound Hammer I been wanting to order that off Attitude for a while now. Never came last time I ordered shit was sold out. That shit is fire fire


check out gorilla...i think they have em in stock.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> check out gorilla...i think they have em in stock.


Oh thats good to know. Ill eventually find some cuts from someone or have one of my guys order em up and run em c how they are. Never know quality and phenos until you really do a good run and pick the best ones you like. Thats what I like to do before I dedicate an entire grow to something.


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Jul 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Free Seeds from @GorillaSeedBank


Hope you enjoy them! 

~~sherry


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> Hope you enjoy them!
> 
> ~~sherry


How did you guys develop this strain? Did you get the strain from someone else and back cross it? Was it an in house breed? Or did you get it from another source and just produce seeds from an existing strain?

I thought that TGA subcool was the only one who had this strain and was their in house breed they developed from crossing Hells Angel OG and Jack and than back crossing it with a male Gooberry strain from what I was told and was very limited edition seed.

Where are you guys located and how do you guys ship etc?


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Jul 13, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> How did you guys develop this strain? Did you get the strain from someone else and back cross it? Was it an in house breed? Or did you get it from another source and just produce seeds from an existing strain?
> 
> I thought that TGA subcool was the only one who had this strain and was their in house breed they developed from crossing Hells Angel OG and Jack and than back crossing it with a male Gooberry strain from what I was told and was very limited edition seed.
> 
> Where are you guys located and how do you guys ship etc?


We're a reseller - these are TGA Subcool's brand. You can see that on the packaging in the picture. 

We're in the UK and we ship through Royal Mail - then it would go to the destination country's postal system.

~~sherry

EDIT: If you check us out in the In It To Win It section (very new), we're running some contests now. The one I'm running will let 5 people pick their choice of a pack of seeds - winners chosen near the end of the month. I think we just finished up the Dr Krippling giveaway, but we've got some other ones coming up. I think Cream of the Crop might be next - they're just waiting on me to load some stuff to our site.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> We're a reseller - these are TGA Subcool's brand. You can see that on the packaging in the picture.
> 
> We're in the UK and we ship through Royal Mail - then it would go to the destination country's postal system.
> 
> ...


Oh ok that makes sense than cool.

Good information thanks appreciate it. Im have check that out asap


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

So far some of the best seeds I have gotten that actually never hermied or were different than what they said came from BC Bud Depot, Barneys Farm, TH Seeds, and Reserva Privada & Rare Dankness.

No matter what theres always that 1 or 2 weird ones that are different phenos than the rest, but thats reasonable and expected. Im talking about the ones that all turn hermie and grow like shit. I recently did a Purple OG from seed my boy got for me and every fckin one of em he had and I had in diff grows all were herms every fkcin one of em. I was ready to smash everything I was so mad. 

I also got a couple packs of some seeds from A few other companies I dont want to talk shit or throw anyone under bus but they all produced different phenos, had high hermie tendencies and never produced good yields basically bad genetics poss over breeding or whatever they did idk but thats one of reasons I stopped fckin w seeds in general and only like cuts that I know are 100% legit. Im sure other ppl know what Im talkin about which is very disappointing when you expect something that doesnt live up to its claims or hermies for no fckin reason which is heartbreaking after you spend months taking care of shit to have em turn to shit in a few days or week into flowering drive you crazy insane.


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Jul 13, 2015)

My first time, I had some freebies from GDP that hermied on me. I didn't catch it, newbie that I was, and seeded everything. 
I thought I'd cry. 

But, yields were awesome, smoke once deseeded was better than what we were getting at the time, and I kept those seeds - I got a prescription pill bottle full when all was said & done. 

In fact, because I'm reckless, I still grow one here & there - have 2 about 10 days into 12/12 right now. I stressed the f*k out of the first ones out of ignorance, but I still get random immature seeds no matter how much I baby them. That hermie tendency is just baked into them - but even with that problem, the yield is there and they cure beautifully. 

Unfortunately, I'm like most people & don't have access to cuts or anything unless I do it through the mail. 

So, that pointless ramble was just to say that I know what you mean. If I know something we sell has a hermie tendency, and people ask me, I'll say so. 

~~sherry


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 13, 2015)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> My first time, I had some freebies from GDP that hermied on me. I didn't catch it, newbie that I was, and seeded everything.
> I thought I'd cry.
> 
> But, yields were awesome, smoke once deseeded was better than what we were getting at the time, and I kept those seeds - I got a prescription pill bottle full when all was said & done.
> ...


Unfortunately alot of seeds have hermie tendency because they are bred from hermies to produce fem seeds. So its not uncommon and isnt unusual for that to happen but good u let ppl know if its one of those that has more tendency than other because its an unsettling site seeng the beautiful flowers and than notice the dingle berries pop out nowhere it can really ruin your day haha.

Having access to cuts is great but not easy for everyone as you mentioned. Im lucky enough to have a good group of growers who all do are own varieties and we trade amongst ourselves so we can always switch it up. Once I find a good one Ill run the shit out of it for years with no complaints if it works theres no need to fix something that aint broken.


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Jul 13, 2015)

My hermies were originally regular seeds - the resulting seeds have all turned out to be female, but I wouldn't necessarily say they're feminized. 

I can clone, but I get bored easily. I thought I'd like knowing what I had & how it should respond, but I don't. I'm happier with lots of variety & watching how a seed turns out. It's like a surprise every time, especially since I still change something up every time. Kind of like raising children or dogs or whatever you like to raise. 

That being said, I've been very lucky with what I've chosen, and repping for a seed company, I have nice access to seeds & practically no access to other people's cuts. The biggest complaints I've had is that some are prone to bud rot if you get really big colas (I'm inside, but live in a very humid region) and some are a bit leafy & a PIA to trim. I'm running big lights & have a good nute program, so yield has never been a problem so far. 

~~sherry


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 14, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> The OX is primo I had that before and it was bomb. Rare Dankness is legit seed company they got awesome sttrains and always quality


It will be my first time growing Rare Dankness. I figured since I own three of their t-shirts, I probably should grow some of their stuff at some point. Heard nothing but good things about the ghost train haze.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 14, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> It will be my first time growing Rare Dankness. I figured since I own three of their t-shirts, I probably should grow some of their stuff at some point. Heard nothing but good things about the ghost train haze.


Yah the GTH is really good stuff, I saw someone on youtube running the SFV OG which I believe is pretty similiar if not identical maybe just smells a lil different or taste idk.

But that shit came out amazing and they guy ran a similar recipe to what I do which was AN and Botanicare mix. I think he said its not a big yielder though I dont think they ever got over 1.5 per light no matter what he tried. But the quality is worth it, some growers get over 24% from that cut which is no joke.


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 14, 2015)

I dropped two of the gth down this morning. Got another seed order in today. Hopefully this will hold me off for the rest of the summer. I have only placed a small order from seedsman over the last few months, so I have been holding off on the seed buying for the most part. I got this from grow green seeds. Flo x Stardawg


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

archive casper og and faceoff bx2 from a friend, A REAL FRIEND! then i got some tahoe crosses from snowhigh that i just got yesterday.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 14, 2015)

Got brian berry cough in last week and a pack of jacked up so im ready for my winter grow


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 14, 2015)

I try stay away from growing OG strains, they are finicky and not big yielders and usually take way too long for what I like.

I like the 8 week varieties, fast blooming heavy yielders. Im a fan of the diesels and widow varieties myself. I like the skunky and fruity meds with the floral and citrus smells myself. If i want the OG I just go to the dispensary and get some for my head let someone else do the work haha.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 14, 2015)

Also gonna be growing jakes dream ,deep purple querkle,cheese quake x ak48,and maybe some dogs


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 14, 2015)

My all time favorite is haze strains of any variety but like the others I dont like those long 10 week blooms and all the stretch and extra work that comes with growing them out. They can also be some real pains in the arse to grow, but nothings better than a good sativa. The G13 Haze I do is a good one since its only 50 day cut and is a heavy yielder, produces nice rock hard golf ball size flowers from top to bottom and doesnt stretch very much at all which is perfect for indoors.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 14, 2015)

Grew amnezia haze last year it was tasty


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 14, 2015)

If anyone eants a really good variety you can get it from Brandy's Farm its the g13 skunk which is the cousin strain to the one I run which is clone only. I would just grab like 5-10 of them and grow em out and pick the best pheno you like because there is one pheno that is more of the sativa hybrid that is elongated and stretchy which is the one you dont want to grow. Doesnt have good internodal spacing and results in really long thin flowers still very good smoke but not ideal for growing using scrog or trellis method as its impossible to keep the plants canopy nice and flat. But its a really dope strain and blooms fast and finishes quickly, you can turn over many times per year on a perpetual garden which is awesome.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah I had the pleasure of getting some Lemon Amnesia Haze a couple years ago when I was out west that was some fire meds. Super taste and nice and uplifting high. Idk how it grows but it was def some primo.

Its very rare I find a strain I dont like I fckin love em all haha. Im sure many will agree theres no such thing as some bad flowers, grow the ganja and medicate and everything in the world is great! Haha


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 14, 2015)

RD night terror og is back in stock at tude


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 14, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> RD night terror og is back in stock at tude


Whats that strain all about?


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 14, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> Whats that strain all about?


its just a great strain from all reports ive read, its been out of stock for years it seems, pretty much anything from RD is gas, i would seriously consider it but my stocks are very high at the moment


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> Whats that strain all about?


OG Kush x Blue Dream


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 14, 2015)

sounds tasty


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

Or it could be the other way around...either way it was done with cuttings and one was reversed.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

Got a email from GPS saying my package is on the way....yay I'm stoked for these beans


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 14, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Got a email from GPS saying my package is on the way....yay I'm stoked for these beans


did you order the night terror og?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 15, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> did you order the night terror og?


Nah I got the Elephant Stomper x Stardawg


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds dank


----------



## petlar (Jul 17, 2015)

some more csi gear


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 17, 2015)

I had some stawdawg seeds from somewhere idk what company unless someone said it to me I would probably remember but all the seeds were crap. They either didnt pop or if they did just grew really weak plants that didnt produce much of anything for yield or quality. Some actually I think hermied for no reason at all and it sucked. It looked like it had potential that pieces that did come out were really nice n stinky super resinated but thats about it. Really disappointed. Seeds for me have been hit or miss.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 17, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> I had some stawdawg seeds from somewhere idk what company unless someone said it to me I would probably remember but all the seeds were crap. They either didnt pop or if they did just grew really weak plants that didnt produce much of anything for yield or quality. Some actually I think hermied for no reason at all and it sucked. It looked like it had potential that pieces that did come out were really nice n stinky super resinated but thats about it. Really disappointed. Seeds for me have been hit or miss.


$35 for a pack delivered...I ain't really expecting the "holy grail " but hey one nice plant is worth that and if I get nothing oh well no biggie...I've seen ppl not get nothing from a $200 pk of beans !

BTW got my GPS order in the mail this morning


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 17, 2015)

* Items*
ProductQtyPriceSubtotal
Pie Face
12 Seeds
1$100.00$100.00
Race Fuel
12 Seeds
1$100.00$100.00
Subtotal$200.00
Shipping$10.00
Tax$0.00
Total$210.00


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

well its about 3 wks since last order so this bean glutton just couldnt leave it alone for much longer... ]
all the cookies will be getting pollen from 5yr old original gdp reg, the ak & mk are just in case being discontinued as soo often happens with those killer original reg beans & the moontang & goji need no more said about them as they are, not sure what to do with the night terror...but it will be crossed with something apt..everything listed will not be grown out without being pollenated,
p.s & with the midweeksong promo code ROLL20 i got more than 50 skins off....who wouldnt be grinnin? 1st order listed is from de tude, 2nd order from midveeksong


----------



## petlar (Aug 4, 2015)

more californian dank 

 

group hug 



can't wait to pop some of these


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Aug 4, 2015)

Lavender from Soma from Herbies


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 4, 2015)

petlar said:


> more californian dank
> 
> View attachment 3472837
> 
> ...


Looks like you have almost the whole lineup.


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Aug 4, 2015)

Today is day # 2 of flowering for my Holy Grail Kush as The Big Stretch begins.


----------



## petlar (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Looks like you have almost the whole lineup.


 nearly there i want the urkle s1 but it always seems to elude me  hopefully my persistence pays off


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 4, 2015)

I used to buy packs from banks......then i realized the potential in good pollen chuckers, havent looked back since and its HELL OF ALOT CHEAPER!  trainwreck has always held its own around here, crossed with pure gooey? yeah it's gonna be funtimes!


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 4, 2015)

10 x Female Seeds - Lemon Kush.. Next Grow SoG and another ScroG.. both with the Lemon


----------



## bloodstone (Aug 4, 2015)

Petlar, you ain't got time to run all those, send some here


----------



## swenoone (Aug 16, 2015)

I forgot the 420 discount.. mailed them and they told me i would get extra my next purchase..
Ordered on the summer promo, should keep me busy some time.


----------



## greywind (Sep 3, 2015)

50% BLOWOUT sale this week!?!? I just couldn't help myself. I wish Jaws Chem Soda Cookies wasn't sold out, but I decided to pick up some La Plata Labs packs, Sour Pez and CO Clementines.

I don't know much about this company. Did a little research and saw enough to pull the trigger. Fingers crossed everything arrives okay. 2016 projects.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 3, 2015)

Firestax?
They have Chem soda cookies right now.
10 items in stock. ..


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

1 x *Vision Seeds* Northern Lights Auto Feminized Weed Seeds
1 x *KC Brains Seeds* KC45 Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds
1 x *KC Brains Seeds* Northern Light Special Cannabis Seeds
1 x* 00 Seeds* Chocolate Kush Feminized Cannabis Seeds | Pot Seeds
1 x Free: *dr krippling* Ganj-nam Style fem
1 x Free: *barneys farm* Triple Cheese fem
 

((Bonza seed bank)) $30 including shipping
------------------------------
seed bank review -- https://www.rollitup.org/t/bonza-seeds.882726/#post-11874948


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 3, 2015)

^ interesting packaging


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> ^ interesting packaging


indeed. Called a seed pod, first time ive seen anything like it.

pics here - http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/solutions/articles/6000028645-how-do-i-open-my-seedpod-safely-


----------



## Don Geno (Sep 3, 2015)

Well this thread depressed me im damn near outta seeds


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Well this thread depressed me im damn near outta seeds


order some new strains


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Sep 3, 2015)

Blue Blood from Medicann


----------



## Don Geno (Sep 3, 2015)

noysy said:


> order some new strains


Wont be for a while im afraid stuck on a budget ..


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 3, 2015)

It does remind of Greenhouse seeds packaging. If you haven't seen theirs it's a disc with a perforated circle in the back you punch out to make a hole which lines up with the seeds... spin the disc around to the seed you want and out thru the hole.
Very clever I thought.
I bought one way back in 2009


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> It does remind of Greenhouse seeds packaging. If you haven't seen theirs it's a disc with a perforated circle in the back you punch out to make a hole which lines up with the seeds... spin the disc around to the seed you want and out thru the hole.
> Very clever I thought.
> I bought one way back in 2009


very clever. im a fan indeed


----------



## v.s one (Sep 3, 2015)

Just got animism ggg and white cherry pie from in house genetics. Peace


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm pretty pleased with how my new Fruit Punch from Heavyweight is performing, stepping into week 2 of flower. Fan leaves with eleven fronds everywhere, what a happy girl! 
No harvest yet, but my hopes are higher than I am.


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'm pretty pleased with how my new Fruit Punch from Heavyweight is performing, stepping into week 2 of flower. Fan leaves with eleven fronds everywhere, what a happy girl!
> No harvest yet, but my hopes are higher than I am.


pics?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2015)

Goji OG is in the mail


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 3, 2015)

My latest purchases have been a bunch of Bodhi Gear, guess the two most recent were Dank Sinatra, Spirit Hashplant, Wookie Hashplant and Dream Breaver (I'm really liking his 88 G13/HP crosses if no one could tell... lol).


----------



## greywind (Sep 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Firestax?
> They have Chem soda cookies right now.
> 10 items in stock. ..


 Nah, Darkhorse Genetics/JahFarm. They had some packs available on Tuesday when I was broke, but sold out by the time I ordered last night.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 3, 2015)

noysy said:


> pics?


I'm a newb, but I'm really digging this plant. Her fan leaves go to eleven, woo! Thanks for asking for pics. She's not quite six weeks old, I could have vegged more, but not too bad, right? I'm a nervous little newblet.


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

Juicy leafs. Good job


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> My latest purchases have been a bunch of Bodhi Gear, guess the two most recent were Dank Sinatra, Spirit Hashplant, Wookie Hashplant and Dream Breaver (I'm really liking his 88 G13/HP crosses if no one could tell... lol).


I want the Dirty Hashplant


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 3, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I want the Dirty Hashplant


That one seemed pretty cool too! I've been sort of eyeing the Blockhead BX and the God Head also.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 3, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I want the Dirty Hashplant


got a pineapple hashplant of bodhis that about to start flowering.
four out of six were ladies.
four out of six of the tranquil elephantisers were females too.
I still have the pink lotus, blue tara, and the Sunshine daydream left to pop.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 3, 2015)

Green Point Seeds Irukandji x Stardawg


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 4, 2015)

Elemental Honey Banana,
RD Scott's OG,
other stuffs.
Not long ago, minutes. Stoked.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> Green Point Seeds Irukandji x Stardawg


Did you get the Labor Day sale ? If not you got jacked just like me lol


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 5, 2015)

Just got some Harlequin seeds from a good friend.I'm stoked to finally get some of these beans.I can't wait to tell my brother with MS about it.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 5, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Did you get the Labor Day sale ? If not you got jacked just like me lol


Yes $31.14 including shipping


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 5, 2015)

Has anyone completed some green point yet? I am wondering if they are worth the low price to hunt for something.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Has anyone completed some green point yet? I am wondering if they are worth the low price to hunt for something.


I have 3 of his Famine x Stardawgs outdoors Looking good so far


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Has anyone completed some green point yet? I am wondering if they are worth the low price to hunt for something.


I got 3/8 Elephant Stomper x Stardawg up and vegging under a 400w MH


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 11, 2015)

chem soda cookies, fireballs!


----------



## BadInfluence (Sep 12, 2015)

Bodhi promotion on the Attitude, Not sure if i should get a bag of Jabbas stash or the Fuzz. 5 free Goji OG with every pack at the moment. Hard decision to make, i know Jabba's but the Fuzz has some great reviews. 
Just sure about Tutankhamon and Sensi's Skunk #1. Always wanted to try these. Quite a few freebies, unfortunately nothing that would really interest me apart from the Lois XIII OG and the Jupiter OG.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 14, 2015)

Brand:
Swamp Boys Seeds
Gender:
Regular
Lineage:
Cherry Pie x Orange Blossom Trail
Flowering Type:
Photoperiod
Flowering Time:
8-10 Weeks
Height:
Medium
Area:
Indoor, Greenhouse, Outdoor


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone here of these boys!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 14, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Anyone here of these boys!


Yes I'm looking at their Youth In Asia and Big Chain Cobra


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 14, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes I'm looking at their Youth In Asia and Big Chain Cobra


They are new?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Bodhi promotion on the Attitude, Not sure if i should get a bag of Jabbas stash or the Fuzz. 5 free Goji OG with every pack at the moment. Hard decision to make, i know Jabba's but the Fuzz has some great reviews.
> Just sure about Tutankhamon and Sensi's Skunk #1. Always wanted to try these. Quite a few freebies, unfortunately nothing that would really interest me apart from the Lois XIII OG and the Jupiter OG.


I stopped ordering from Attitudes promo list because I never get them. They will get intercepted by customs and the promo seeds will be gone when they re-ship. It happened 3or4 times to me.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

I ordered from RareD again. I was happy with Starkiller and Ghost of LeeRoy promo 1/2pk. I did get the promo from attitude that time!

I got 501st and Scotts OG for a fast flowering OG
GhostTrain Haze#1 to add a sativa to the mix


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Elemental Honey Banana,
> RD Scott's OG,
> other stuffs.
> Not long ago, minutes. Stoked.


I had True OG from Elemental. Not impressed. I did find a killer 5th Element freebee though. Dont hear much about these guys yet. I think that bad reports from True og set them back! Other stuff might be fire.
I also ordered Scotts OG.


----------



## petlar (Sep 15, 2015)

finally got them a strain iv'e wanted for a long time. happy day is an understatement 


and some of nspecta's new stuff


----------



## BadInfluence (Sep 15, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I stopped ordering from Attitudes promo list because I never get them. They will get intercepted by customs and the promo seeds will be gone when they re-ship. It happened 3or4 times to me.


Sorry to hear that but there are no problems with the attitude within Yurop. Always arrives within a few days, next day if you order from the UK.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 15, 2015)

petlar said:


> finally got them a strain iv'e wanted for a long time. happy day is an understatement
> 
> View attachment 3500560
> and some of nspecta's new stuff
> View attachment 3500569


Very cool, where do I get Sweet Pink Stink? I can't seem to find it. I have to own a strain with that name. (Because I enjoy vagina.)


----------



## petlar (Sep 15, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Very cool, where do I get Sweet Pink Stink? I can't seem to find it. I have to own a strain with that name. (Because I enjoy vagina.)


ha-ha seedvaultofca on instagram budd.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 15, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Sorry to hear that but there are no problems with the attitude within Yurop. Always arrives within a few days, next day if you order from the UK.


Most packages get caught at Chicago customs. Probably the most problematic spot for Attitude!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Has anyone completed some green point yet? I am wondering if they are worth the low price to hunt for something.


for 30 a go, im thinking bout tryin a few of the stard and olarbear Xs...


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Sep 16, 2015)

Purchased fem seeds from ILGM:

Strawberry kush-10 seeds
Pineapple haze - 10 seeds
OG Kush- 10 seeds
Big Bud-3 seeds
Chocolope- 3 seeds
Amnesia haze- 3 seeds
Blueberry- 10 seeds

I haven't had the pleasure of enjoying a haze or kush so that was why I bought those. The first group is 2 weeks from 12/12 so hopefully I'll bring in the New Year with a bang.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Has anyone completed some green point yet? I am wondering if they are worth the low price to hunt for something.


I completed a Bubba x Monster Cookies Greenpoint grow.

4/5 hermed. 2 of them got the chop cuz they were so badly intersexed, but I had one stable female plant with quite loose spindly buds that might have possibly been some of the most potent smoke I have ever had.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

i wouldnt fuck with the mc Xs....thats just me tho. breeding with hermed testers is a $$$ grab....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i wouldnt fuck with the mc Xs....thats just me tho. breeding with hermed testers is a $$$ grab....


Yeah I won't be buying anymore greenpoint.



But I did have one nice plant out of the 5 I germed. So I guess it's maybe worth exploring for those who wish to.


And the other two(that didn't get the chop) were nice smoke but nothing special and grooming for ballsacks is no fun.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I completed a Bubba x Monster Cookies Greenpoint grow.
> 
> 4/5 hermed. 2 of them got the chop cuz they were so badly intersexed, but I had one stable female plant with quite loose spindly buds that might have possibly been some of the most potent smoke I have ever had.
> 
> ...


that is some beautiful sugar-covered dank  i'd like to try that


----------



## greywind (Sep 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i wouldnt fuck with the mc Xs....thats just me tho. breeding with hermed testers is a $$$ grab....


And for that lot of beans being Gu's introduction to us as a "breeder", I could just never support that or invest even a ten spot into that company. As much as I love me some Stardawg and as affordable as they are, I can't get over this guy's principles. But to each their own, and as always, happy hunting! Cheers!


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 16, 2015)

my Monster Cookies x White Master Kush 5\5 hermed on me


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> my Monster Cookies x White Master Kush 5\5 hermed on me


that fuckin sucks, i want some white master kush too, might gun that down from raskal


----------



## peter berger (Sep 16, 2015)

Humboldt seed org. Bubba kush

I never grew an indica strain before so I picked a nice simple one.
I love the couchlock effect of indicas for a late night smoke. Makes for a restful sleep


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Sep 16, 2015)

eskobar chocolate rain,ugorg killer skunk,hso lemon garlic og,chocolate mint og and big buddha buddha kush og.


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 18, 2015)

I just dropped 3 WMK X Monster Cookies.gonna do a seed run and spread the love.


----------



## greywind (Sep 18, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> I just dropped 3 WMK X Monster Cookies.gonna do a seed run and spread the love.


After a 5/5 tranny fest?!? This is meant to be sarcastic right???


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 19, 2015)

greywind said:


> After a 5/5 tranny fest?!? This is meant to be sarcastic right???


oops haha,Stardawg x Monster cookies 3/3 sunk and going in paper towel.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 19, 2015)

still buying his testers eh'...gu has no ethics or integrity.


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Sep 19, 2015)

Just started germinating Soma Lavender and Medicann Blue Blood.


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 19, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> still buying his testers eh'...gu has no ethics or integrity.


a buddy traded me the SD x MC for my WMK x MC.I'm hoping for at least one heterosexual female.I've never smoked Monster cookies or Stardawg so I'm anxious .Got Niigiiberry from Subrosa Gardens 3 are 2 weeks in flower.DJ shorts 97 blueberry x ndnguys 88/g13hp.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

just picked up some Loud Headband (finally) 

looking forward to popping them asap


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2015)

Fire balls, blue pit. With testers, sour kush x deep blue, sour cherry x deep blue. And Jake's dream. When they come. All from Breeders boutique.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 19, 2015)

White cherry pie wifi x cherry pie


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Fire balls, blue pit. With testers, sour kush x deep blue, sour cherry x deep blue. And Jake's dream. When they come. All from Breeders boutique.


sour kush x deep blue - that sounds interesting


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> just picked up some Loud Headband (finally)
> 
> looking forward to popping them asap


I have been looking for a good headband, looks like you started a search for one also... One of the best that I have had was a Elemental- 5th Element freebee... It is like a sour kush, and faster than other OG crosses, and pretty forgiving.. I wish that I had some ready!

I would like to see how your Loudband turns out!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 20, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> sour kush x deep blue - that sounds interesting


It's some really good smoke. Ran it before. Asked for it, right after I ordered my seeds. Should be on there list soon. If you order from them, just ask about them, as there still testers.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been looking for a good headband, looks like you started a search for one also... One of the best that I have had was a Elemental- 5th Element freebee... It is like a sour kush, and faster than other OG crosses, and pretty forgiving.. I wish that I had some ready!
> 
> I would like to see how your Loudband turns out!


i'll probably put up a thread on it since i'm on a quest


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> It's some really good smoke. Ran it before. Asked for it, right after I ordered my seeds. Should be on there list soon. If you order from them, just ask about them, as there still testers.


it does sound like it would be good - i'll have to watch for it


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

@MustangStudFarm just checked out that 5th Element recommendation - i'll be adding it to my next purchase from TSSC and will get a few singles to try it out. it does sound nice


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @MustangStudFarm just checked out that 5th Element recommendation - i'll be adding it to my next purchase from TSSC and will get a few singles to try it out. it does sound nice


My freebee was nice. I would hate to recommend it and it not turn out like mine did! It was def more headband than CaliConn's 818, it was sweet to me.

I will buy a full pack of it soon! Maybe when Moonshine Haze is back in stock.

I have it with Starkiller, but SK is starting to autoflower the clones!


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My freebee was nice. I would hate to recommend it and it not turn out like mine did! It was def more headband than CaliConn's 818, it was sweet to me.
> 
> I will buy a full pack of it soon! Maybe when Moonshine Haze is back in stock.
> 
> I have it with Starkiller, but SK is starting to autoflower the clones!


no worries if it doesn't because i'll only buy two. i appreciate the suggestion since i'm looking for a particular strain i once smoked.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> no worries if it doesn't because i'll only buy two. i appreciate the suggestion since i'm looking for a particular strain i once smoked.


I have had my eye out for a good "Headband" for like 4yrs now! I would also like a good Cali-orange.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have had my eye out for a good "Headband" for like 4yrs now! I would also like a good Cali-orange.


i bought a bag in northern michgan and he called it sour kush. it had the most amazing smell, great taste, great cerebral high, and no ceiling--i lost the clones and kick myself daily. it could have been someone's personal creation or he got the name wrong. it's been two years now for me


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i bought a bag in northern michgan and he called it sour kush. it had the most amazing smell, great taste, great cerebral high, and no ceiling--i lost the clones and kick myself daily. it could have been someone's personal creation or he got the name wrong. it's been two years now for me


I had a friend that gave me a Jedi Kush bagseed. It got me started on CaliConn. I bought $800 worth of stuff from him, and the bagseed was better lol!

I bet his clones are better


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had a friend that gave me a Jedi Kush bagseed. It got me started on CaliConn. I bought $800 worth of stuff from him, and the bagseed was better lol!
> 
> I bet his clones are better


$800 worth-what an expensively disappointing lesson. it makes me appreciate finding Bodhi and his sunshine daydream even more


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah I won't be buying anymore greenpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got two females out of 3 beans popped of BB3 x MC - nothing but fine girly buds, and great smoke. Will pop a few more first of the year to replenish the jars.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i bought a bag in northern michgan and he called it sour kush. it had the most amazing smell, great taste, great cerebral high, and no ceiling--i lost the clones and kick myself daily. it could have been someone's personal creation or he got the name wrong. it's been two years now for me


I have been thinking about it. Was the Sour Kush fuel-y or sweet? I am sure that his seeds and clones are diff. I saw someone else complain about his gear being sweet and not pungent or fuely.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been thinking about it. Was the Sour Kush fuel-y or sweet? I am sure that his seeds and clones are diff. I saw someone else complain about his gear being sweet and not pungent or fuely.


i've never smelled weed that smelled as good as this, it was sweet like a cigar smell almost.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i've never smelled weed that smelled as good as this, it was sweet like a cigar smell almost.


Not really sweet then? 818 seed packs were ALL sweet. The tall and short Phenos


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Not really sweet then? 818 seed packs were ALL sweet. The tall and short Phenos


not really sweet like fruity sweet but sweet like a leaf tobacco sweet to it. it was good.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Fruity-Sweet is what I was talking about. Sweet Melon


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2015)

i just had this bud that smelt of flavored cigars, shit was so tastey...


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i just had this bud that smelt of flavored cigars, shit was so tastey...


what was it called?


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 21, 2015)

Goji OG


----------



## since1991 (Sep 27, 2015)

I ran a mystery sour og cut all last year. Here in mid michigan. A friend gave it to me. Dont know what company its from. Cali, reserva? I dont know. Alot have it. Mine was heavy sativa dominant and put out gigantic colas in coir. Stretchy lanky. No fuel, or oil smell. Really sweet smell is all i can say. Sort of lemony. Dried and cured smells like rotten overripe cherries, sweet lemons, and/or pineapple. Just sweet is all i can think of. I like it. Might run her again. Shes floating all over saginaw, flint, detroit. I wish i knew what company or breeder created her. All my buddy kept saying was "hey its sour og, ya know fake headband". He grew it for a long while and i talked to the guy thG gave it to him and he said "oh yeah sour og. Thats strains been around awhile" and didnt elaborate further. Its not super top shelf but its close. A good all arounder.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 27, 2015)

Fruity Pebble OG F3
Banana Pie F2
Chem Soda OG F1
Purple Alice F2


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 30, 2015)

From the Artizen seed shop...


----------



## since1991 (Sep 30, 2015)

Damn. Thats the finest packaging ive seen for seeds in a long time. Nice. Looks like an opium box you would buy from a china tea house back in 1880.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Flash63 (Sep 30, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Damn. Thats the finest packaging ive seen for seeds in a long time. Nice. Looks like an opium box you would buy from a china tea house back in 1880.


Should be nice for $200.00us...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 30, 2015)

has anyone ordered from dutchseedsshop.com? from the USA?


----------



## since1991 (Sep 30, 2015)

Woah. 200$ a 10 pack? Damn. Better find at least one bad ass keeper in there. Man when this shit goes federal alot of people are going to lose their asses. Thats for sure. This whole hype thing with seeds, products, strains, events, its all gonna implode real soon.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 1, 2015)

waiting on a pack of Chem Soda OG F1


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 1, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> waiting on a pack of Chem Soda OG F1
> View attachment 3512167


Born on dating, nice. Something I wish the whole seed industry would start to do.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 3, 2015)

I just purchased from Sannie's, one pack of purple storm, one pack of mad kush and herijuana. Have anyone grew these strains out?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 3, 2015)

I've grown out Herijuana regs. Not exactly a KO, but an amazing pain reliever and stress reliever. The old folks LOVE it. Hard as fuck to clone, not much yield but if you need great pain relief it's definitely excellent. Just seems to relax every part of your body. But it's quite functional. I only had a couple specimens to select from. I've heard of people finding seriously KO plants in the regs, more so in the fems. Better for breeding than growing and smoking I think, but still very good for that as well if it fits what you need (and I think it would for a lot of folks).


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 20, 2015)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> I just purchased from Sannie's, one pack of purple storm, one pack of mad kush and herijuana. Have anyone grew these strains out?


I am in my 1st week of flowering of Breeder's Choice "Mad Kush", 24 of them. All is well so far, they look very nice. Can't comment more than that at this point......


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 20, 2015)

SSHZ said:


> I am in my 1st week of flowering of Breeder's Choice "Mad Kush", 24 of them. All is well so far, they look very nice. Can't comment more than that at this point......


Show some pics


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

40x Sweet Skunk
20x Sweet Skunk x Blueberry
20 x Sweet Skunk x C99
20 x C99




gearing up for legalization.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3511340


The Vault UK? 

I had one of those freebies and just sprouted it the other day. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## futant (Oct 21, 2015)

Bohdi's Elephant Tranquilizer remix
Bohdi's Mother's Milk
Sin City's Aliens Jacked Up
Alphakronik Genes Dawgfather
Norstar Genetics Bubba Fresh
Gage Green Genetics Flight 813


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> 40x Sweet Skunk
> 20x Sweet Skunk x Blueberry
> 20 x Sweet Skunk x C99
> 20 x C99
> ...


I wouldn't bet on them allowing home growing. But I guess we'll see. Either way I ain't stopping.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

My pack of Alphakronik Cheshire Kush I purchased a couple months ago worked out really well.

8 females out of the 10 pack! Can't beat that.


----------



## futant (Oct 21, 2015)

I have nothing but good things to say about AKG and Clancy Kronik.
I gots a Rip City Purps and a second AlphaDawg pheno in veg right now also; may not get them into flower very soon though. I have never grown AKG seed that I have been unhappy with. Clancy's Cube of his Snowdawg (QuadDawg) just tested at 29.9% THC at 3B Analytical this month. It was a pheno in a pack of seeds purchased from Clancy, he doesn't even know the guy.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

futant said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about AKG and Clancy Kronik.
> I gots a Rip City Purps and a second AlphaDawg pheno in veg right now also; may not get them into flower very soon though. I have never grown AKG seed that I have been unhappy with. Clancy's Cube of his Snowdawg (QuadDawg) just tested at 29.9% THC at 3B Analytical this month. It was a pheno in a pack of seeds purchased from Clancy, he doesn't even know the guy.


Me too dude. I was an original tester for him when Alphakronik was new and hit the scene with Snowdawg BX







That was one of the best phenos I ever popped from a seed pack.

The Cheshire Kush got me real excited. In fact that whole Wonderland line looks great. I popped a few Snozzberry too just for fun.


----------



## futant (Oct 21, 2015)

You should reach out to Clancy again and start back up testing. The stuff he has in testing right now is off the hook. Old strains I haven't even heard about in 10 Years in the mix and the Stud he selected for his next line release is going to drop some jaws!!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

futant said:


> You should reach out to Clancy again and start back up testing. The stuff he has in testing right now is off the hook. Old strains I haven't even heard about in 10 Years in the mix and the Stud he selected for his next line release is going to drop some jaws!!


My days of testing are over. lol

I'm sure he has some real fire.. and love what he's doing.. but the commitment to work really is what I am against.. What I am concentrating on..after taking a close to "2 year" break from growing is now that I got my old cuts back and a couple new ones.. is just massive production of strains that produce weight and quality. I have these 2 cuts that are phenomenal in that department.. A11g from Bodhiseeds.. and A13BX from TGA.. they make close to 2 liter size colas indoors and is some of the best cannabis I've ever smoked in my entire life.

I did the Cheshire Kush and some other seeds this round as this was my first run after the long break and I was on a pheno hunt.. I knew if I popped a pack of Cheshire I'd likely find a replacement to my old Jackpot Royale keeper Iost.. a LVPK dominant dark purple kush plant that smelled like candy and had nice dense nugs with hues of reds and blues..that's what I was searching for.. something really pretty to have as an alternative to the Apollo weed.. I like to give my clients some choices. But in all reality I will be running 90% Apollo.. and 10% other shit like the Chernobyl Golden Ticket cut.. and some Citrusy Kush, a couple Purples, and Starfighter.. just to keep a little variety.. but that Apollo weed... nothing bears the Apollo 11 and Apollo 13.. I could grow and smoke that shit for the rest of my life and be completely satisfied. It's my absolute favorite.

check out this Apollo 13BX I found at day 44.. just ridiculous.. those 2 big colas, from one plant.. shes at day 60 now. I'll have new pics later posted of her. I just cloned the shit outta that b*tch lol

*My New Apollo 13bx Keeper*







I've grown Apollo13BX enough times.. dozens of times to know that this is a freak of nature. I've never ever seen one this big..ever.

Apollo 13BX is usually a medium yielding strain.. not a beast..

this is what the keeper usually looks like, a smaller version of the one I posted above...just like the Apollo Mom.. the above plant is so much bigger and denser

*My Old Apollo 13bx Keeper*







and closer..







Idk how I got so lucky with this one.

Not complaining tho!!


hey futant I'm gonna follow u.. u got a thread? mines in my sig


----------



## futant (Oct 21, 2015)

ya, I really really wanted the A11G from Bodhi but missed the boat on that one when I had the chance.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 21, 2015)

Mango tango- elemental wellness

Dog, deep psychosis, fire balls, blue pit, sour kush- Breeders boutique


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't buy, ever,... I prefer to trade and isolate/cross.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

futant said:


> ya, I really really wanted the A11G from Bodhi but missed the boat on that one when I had the chance.


Well ya never know.. the boat could always come back to the harbor. 

It's a regular staple in my growroom.

This is the "elephant dick cola" cut


----------



## futant (Oct 21, 2015)

Please enlighten us Drank on the subtle, and not so subtle differences between the Bodhi A11G and TGA's A13 BX?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

futant said:


> Please enlighten us Drank on the subtle, and not so subtle differences between the Bodhi A11G and TGA's A13 BX?


Big Difference to be honest.

Apollo 11 & Apollo 13 are from the same mother plant (Genius). The father of Apollo 13 was *P.75* whereas Apollo 11's dad is *Cinderella 99*. Apollo 11 will therefore be more Sativa dominant. In fact the taller, stretchier phenos of A11 are more C99 dominant.. such as my pheno.. this makes it a completely different high than Apollo 13..

In fact let me change gears for a minute and explain to you a little about about Apollo 13 and what got me hooked on it and started this whole Apollo addiction in the first place.

Apollo 13 is in a class of its own.. and I don't say that lightly.. it is really unique cannabis.. it is the only strain that I have ever smoked.. that provides a completely uplifting high with absolutely no negative or down effects. No paranoia, none whatsoever.. it's what some people would call an "anti-depressant" strain. 2 hits and you are on the moon.. seriously tho.. you want something that is perfect for chilling with other people.. something that gives you energy instead of taking it away.. Apollo 13. It actually gives you energy. It is the most amazing weed I have ever smoked. The high is incredible.. and in terms of how it grows.. easy. It isn't picky with nutes.. it eats well.. It's not airy, medium to good dense buds.. it yields usually medium.. not low, not high.. just decent. Some phenos of A13BX from TGA will yield shitty.. some will yield well.. and the one that I have, the freak of nature yields like a beast.. I can't explain that one.. but I love it. The taste of a good pheno, the one that represents the A13 mom is a citrusy, orangey but more tangerine flavored and slightly rotten baby poo aroma bud that has a slight cracked pepper flavor and aftertaste to her. She has really nice trichome coverage and makes red bubble hash. It's great pot.

Apollo 11 on the other hand is also uplifting and very cerebral but from what I have experienced, way more potent. More cerebreal. My cut actually is very pineapple.. like Dole Pineapple Juice Pineapple. It smells more like Pineapple than actual C99. The high tho is intense, almost trippy. It is a soaring high. There is no creeper effect with either of the Apollos.. you hit it, you get high.. but with A11 you get very high.. at least with the one that I hold.. it is one of the strongest Grimm weed cuts I have ever had.. and I've smoked a lot of stuff from the Brothers Grimm.. in fact I have sampled the keeper cuts from 4 of my friends when they all grew A11g, and I popped a single seed that a friend gave me because at the time when it came out I never bought a pack.. so between those 4 keepers, the best out of their 4 packs, what I found was remarkable was that the single seed I was gifted.. was where my keeper came from. She is stretchy.. she is a later bloomer than the other phenos.. but.. the more Genius phenos from the Bodhi A11g packs, at least the earlier ones from a few years ago.. were pickier with nutes and more light sensitive.. they actually didn't like to be close to the HID light.. which I thought was weird. My keeper, grew like shit from seed.. it was a beanpole looking thing with no meat on it.. looked like garbage..I almost tossed it.. but am glad I didn't because all of a sudden and it all happened so fast.. it was like.. BUD EXPLOSION.. it just blew up with a huge cola and it happened all in the last couple weeks.. the terps were incredible. It was just like Pineapple Juice and the potency once we tried it was so f*cking high. I've kept it since then..2011 I think. 

I think there's still a couple places that have these A11g seeds in stock dude if u need help finding a place let me know. 

But with A13BX.. or if you ask anyone who is the best breeder to buy A13 seed from.. you are either going to hear people say Motarebel or TGA.. as they are the only two breeders that really offer Apollo 13 in seed form. I think on Attitude it is listed as Apollo 13 x Vortex.. because Vortex is Apollo 13 x Space Queen.. but that is what it is.. .Apollo 13BX. 

Both of these crosses.. seed choices.. are the two best seed lines in seed form that I have ever experienced.. ever from any breeder whatsoever from popping seeds. Sure not every pheno will be a winner.. and to be honest.. you are going to have to pop the pack, 10 seeds.. from my experience.. do this and you'll walk away with one or 2 keepers from each pack.. with A13 you wanna look for the taller one with the spear shaped colas. With A11g also the taller, chunkier ones IMO that smell like pineapple as I prefer the C99 pheno..but the Genius phenos aren't bad either.. both phenos from A11g were pretty damn good.


----------



## futant (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Big Difference to be honest.
> 
> Apollo 11 & Apollo 13 are from the same mother plant (Genius). The father of Apollo 13 was *P.75* whereas Apollo 11's dad is *Cinderella 99*. Apollo 11 will therefore be more Sativa dominant. In fact the taller, stretchier phenos of A11 are more C99 dominant.. such as my pheno.. this makes it a completely different high than Apollo 13..
> 
> ...


Awesome Drank! thanks for that very educational.
I will be looking for the 11G because I love me some "I think I'm dying" Sativa. 

I need help finding a place still selling 11G from Bodhi for sure
PM me please.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Done


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I wouldn't bet on them allowing home growing. But I guess we'll see. Either way I ain't stopping.


I'm hopeful that we will be able to. Not expecting them to have zero restrictions or anything but I'm hopeful nonethess. 


but you are right. Either way I ain't stopping.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2015)

futant said:


> ya, I really really wanted the A11G from Bodhi but missed the boat on that one when I had the chance.


Bros Grimm return so it's all good anyway!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Bros Grimm return so it's all good anyway!


well,, we'll see what happens next year. mr soul says he is "moving" to Colorado to start up his seed company.. so sounds like it is more like a plan to action. hopefully it will actually happen. in all likely hood it will be quite some time before we see actual beans for sale. I want this to happen pretty bad of course.. crossing my fingers.


----------



## green217 (Oct 21, 2015)

Blue Pit and Fireball by Breeders Boutique


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

http://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/4443600

listening to it right now. Interview with Mr Soul


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 22, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Well ya never know.. the boat could always come back to the harbor.
> 
> It's a regular staple in my growroom.
> 
> This is the "elephant dick cola" cut


You know, I never thought a dick would make my mouth water.... them elephant dicks though.. better watchout man they been on the lookout for poachers, someone might want that elephant!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2015)

futant said:


> Please enlighten us Drank on the subtle, and not so subtle differences between the Bodhi A11G and TGA's A13 BX?


FWIW.....$27.50 can snag you a 5 pack of TGA Purple Apollo [ aka The Void ], as well as 3D and a couple others @ Seedsman.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 22, 2015)

Took advantage of the sale at seedsman and got some TGA Ripped Bubba and Dutch Passion Ortega Indica. Already spouted some


----------



## coldrain (Oct 22, 2015)

My two latest seed experiments are Royal Salute from Afficianado and Crimson Crush from Gage Green. Both were purchased at Harborside.

I shelled out $250 for 10 seeds of the Royal Salute mostly because I want to see why they think they can charge that much for seeds. For that kind of money it had better be A quality all the way or I'm going to call them on it. I started 5 seeds and all survived. Unfortunately, one of them stretched a bit early on and the stem kinked so it died. I was left with 4 and all 4 ended up being female. I'm glad that I still have 5 seeds because I might want some pollen if the strain ends up being worth keeping.


I got the Crimson Crush ($150 for 10) because I tried a couple of Gage Green strains in the past (from clone) and I wanted to give this one a go. I started 5 seeds and all of them survived. I sexed them recently and got 2 females. Even though the plants are vegging under a T-5 the leaves have a stronger than usual odor when rubbed. This is almost always a good sign. I won't have a finished product for a few more months, but if smell is an indicator of quality this one should be good. We'll see.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

that a11 sounds great drank!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

i had a bright moment that was burnt rubber in veg, was mids when finished. are you getting like a pencil shavings/ eraser type of smell?


----------



## peter berger (Oct 23, 2015)

company: 00 Seeds
strain: Chocolate Skunk Auto


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 23, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW.....$27.50 can snag you a 5 pack of TGA Purple Apollo [ aka The Void ], as well as 3D and a couple others @ Seedsman.


yea I grew that.. was actually the least impressive. the phenos I had produced buds of less desirable quality than any other seed pack from that particular company than any other pack that I had experienced from TGA.. just my experience and opinion anyway.. and I know opinion is subjective.. most of the buds tasted like butane and pepper. was not anything like I expected. and nothing at all like A13BX in flavor, taste, smell, high,.. not even close. I hated that strain. tasted and smelled like shit. lol. They can't all be winners tho. lol But like I said. was just my experience.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I hated that strain. tasted and smelled like shit. lol. They can't all be winners tho.


That's a fact. I recently finished 2 Grape Smugglers, and while one was decent, another had the taste and smell you describe. Then again, by what some people post, it could have been someone else's grail.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 23, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a fact. I recently finished 2 Grape Smugglers, and while one was decent, another had the taste and smell you describe. Then again, by what some people post, it could have been someone else's
> grail.


I have noticed that there are those who dig the nasty smells and others who don't lol... I am not really into anything smelling like baby shit or road kill. Something about it like if I were to eat something that smelled like shit I might throw up lol.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 24, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/original-breeders-packaging.878262/page-6

check out my seeds...


----------



## since1991 (Oct 24, 2015)

Last one i think bought was Sin City Seeds White Nightmare. Out of a 15 all made it. Nice healthy viable seeds which is more than i caj say for alot of seed makers in the business. Iam not posting pix but if you all can get a cut or a pack of this variety look out jack!!!! This is like a better version of Blue Dream and iam not shitting any of you one bit. Its got it all. Soaring no ceiling high, huge yields, decent 60-70 finish times depending on phenotype selection for stock plant/cutting production. No bowshit peoples. WNM is really something.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 24, 2015)

Red Goo.Pineapple Kush. Afgranny


----------



## d.e. fan (Oct 24, 2015)

Barneys farm NYC Diesel auto and Pyramid super hash auto from Herbies 8 days to the USA


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 26, 2015)

I received a pack of Haze Mix from Ava Seeds today and mailed off an order for Bodhis' Dream Beaver and Cobra Lips from GLG


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 26, 2015)

Had to make this the 667th post to get rid of the beast.


----------



## futant (Oct 26, 2015)

Just snagged some Dragon's Blood F1 and some Holy Diver Woot!!!!!!


----------



## littlegiant (Oct 29, 2015)

Waiting for my Cheesy rider and Sour grapes from GLG.
Been wanting something really stanky for a while now.
I want to do the cheese before summer time so I guess that's right after my Goji og. I love a good plan of attack.


----------



## docter (Oct 29, 2015)

Grand daddy purple.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ive never grown real cut only gdp but ive grown kncokoffs and it is some straight up poopy doop. A buddy up north ran it and was severely pissed off. He has since got a tester tent. Something about purple varieties. Showy as all hell. Nice looking. Potency most.of.the time for me anyways has sucked!!! Real deal mendo purpls blows too.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 29, 2015)

THC Bomb by Bomb Seeds. Bought from OASeeds, Spain. They flew through O'Hare. Unlike a few orders from Attitude.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 29, 2015)

ive wasted tons of cask looking for an actual purple budded plant,, they all have depressed me,.. either no purple at all, or only purple leaves n green buds..gdp had purple buds,, it was the only one,,but yield was very small,,smelled like purfume, and not a great high...im sorry but i give up,, lots of lost time n money,, and no good purple...


----------



## docter (Oct 29, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Ive never grown real cut only gdp but ive grown kncokoffs and it is some straight up poopy doop. A buddy up north ran it and was severely pissed off. He has since got a tester tent. Something about purple varieties. Showy as all hell. Nice looking. Potency most.of.the time for me anyways has sucked!!! Real deal mendo purpls blows too.


Last time I got gdp it was absolutely stellar. I,ll let you know how these plants turn out.


----------



## Krake (Oct 30, 2015)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Most recent purchases
> 
> *Sannies*
> *Sannies Jack F8-* Love love love Sannies Jack!!! just don't have room to mother one too tall for my room have to 12/12 from seed.
> ...


How did your THC Bomb go? interested in trying this myself.


----------



## Krake (Oct 30, 2015)

My last buy and currently still doing Big Bud auto and GDP auto.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had True OG from Elemental. Not impressed. I did find a killer 5th Element freebee though. Dont hear much about these guys yet. I think that bad reports from True og set them back! Other stuff might be fire.
> I also ordered Scotts OG.


I got the trueberry as freebie. 50/50 strain. dropped it in a 5 gallon with 3 gallons worth of soil 12/12 from seed and pulled 5 oz's flowered for 12 wks. pretty good smoke also. got a lot of praises about it.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

*Delicious Seeds - Cheese Candy*
*Original Sensible Seeds - Pure Kush
Paradise Seeds - Delahaze
Dinafem - Blue Hash
SickMeds Seeds - Psycho Crack


*


----------



## D'sNuts (Oct 30, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> ive wasted tons of cask looking for an actual purple budded plant,, they all have depressed me,.. either no purple at all, or only purple leaves n green buds..gdp had purple buds,, it was the only one,,but yield was very small,,smelled like purfume, and not a great high...im sorry but i give up,, lots of lost time n money,, and no good purple...


Move to New England and you'll have normal plants turn purple from the cold. Beautiful purple buds off a Bubba Kush from GHS


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 30, 2015)

Petey_Green78 said:


> I got the trueberry as freebie. 50/50 strain. dropped it in a 5 gallon with 3 gallons worth of soil 12/12 from seed and pulled 5 oz's flowered for 12 wks. pretty good smoke also. got a lot of praises about it.


5th Element is one of my favorites now! I will buy from them again and maybe pheno hunt the 5th... Did you get a 5th with your Trueberry?

I have been hearing good stuff about MangoTango??


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

no and actually I was a bit confused on the phenol I ended up with. according to the genetics it claimed to have I received none of them. but after a 3 wk cure it was a potent smooth smoke. I was more impressed with the yield and high because I really didn't focus on this grow. it was one of those (let me go ahead and grow this shit since it was free). The lady's like the smoke more than the fellas. it was a more sativa high to me. im really not a fan of indicas but I do like how loud they smell


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> 5th Element is one of my favorites now! I will buy from them again and maybe pheno hunt the 5th... Did you get a 5th with your Trueberry?
> 
> I have been hearing good stuff about MangoTango??


I've heard good stuff about Mango Tango, too. It is a freebie at the Atittude right now.
I'm itching to grow out Honey Bananas, though I hear some are prone to hermie.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have had one plant herm on me before. back in 2011. I believe if I remember correctly it was the church from ghs. im not a fan of ghs or barney's. but I believe my herm problem came from temps being to high. just food for thought.


----------



## futant (Oct 31, 2015)

Elemental's Honey Bananas better than it looked Angel pussy, no... seriously.


----------



## futant (Oct 31, 2015)

this is what it looked like with 10 days to go roughly


----------



## Rastaman85 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just got a great deal on attitude! I bought 6 seeds at £36. Got 2 free for spending over £30. They have a halloweed deal, lol, which means I got extra 5 seeds for that, and because I paid over £35 via bank transfer I got another 5 free seeds aswell!! 12 free seeds free! That's 18 seeds total for £36! Some nice strains in the free mix aswell, blue cheese, pineapple skunk, purple kush, cba to write them all tho! Anyone looking for seeds soon it's worth a look! 
Peace!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 31, 2015)

futant said:


> this is what it looked like with 10 days to go roughly
> View attachment 3532471 View attachment 3532470


I might get more elemental gear one day. I was dissapointed in the True OG and Trueberry, if it wasnt for 5th element, I would not give Elemental a 2nd thought... The fact that 5th element is one of my all-time fav seeds, has me considering buying off of them again.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 31, 2015)

It takes so long in between seed packs that I feel like I am repeating myself, sorry...
Here is my last purchase...


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 31, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> View attachment 3532767 It takes so long in between seed packs that I feel like I am repeating myself, sorry...
> Here is my last purchase...





MustangStudFarm said:


> I might get more elemental gear one day. I was dissapointed in the True OG and Trueberry, if it wasnt for 5th element, I would not give Elemental a 2nd thought... The fact that 5th element is one of my all-time fav seeds, has me considering buying off of them again.


Iv'e been concidering getting the True OG. If I may ask, what about it didnt you like? Wondering about the Trueberry also.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 31, 2015)

bighitter420 said:


> Iv'e been concidering getting the True OG. If I may ask, what about it didnt you like? Wondering about the Trueberry also.


I got the True OG when it was 1st released. They might have worked it a little since then??? 
4 of 6 were herm, the other 2 got big and frosty, just low odor.
Trueberry had a strong licorice flavor...

My 5th Element was picked from 9 Elemental seeds, so 1 in 9 was my ratio. I was happier with 5th element than anything that I got from Cali conn or TGA... I am happy enough to buy from them again! i would just try something other than True OG until they fix it or something? I dont have a problem with herm plants anymore unless it is genetics!

I am having a hard time coming up with words to describe the 5th... It smells like some sour morning breath and taste like an OG. It really does not have any diesel, but strong on the sour part! Sour Kush... I have been looking for a good headband, and this is my best one yet


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 1, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I got the True OG when it was 1st released. They might have worked it a little since then???
> 4 of 6 were herm, the other 2 got big and frosty, just low odor.
> Trueberry had a strong licorice flavor...
> 
> ...


you may try saving some money and trying nirvana or seedsman,, a 1 in 9 ratio isnt good...i normally get at least 4 out of 10 pack that are killer phenios with nirvana,seedsman,th,white lable, or even green house.. even being very picky, i expect at least 2 or 3 keepers out of a pack..less than that i get pissed,, wen spending 5-10 bucks per seed, you should expect quality..
my favorite all time was a misty i got from nirvana through marc emry back in the day,, i ran that strain for 5 years.. i think i paid like 30 bucks for a 10 pack back then...i honestly believe seeds in he late 90's wer way more uniform and you got more for the money back then...i mean you cant even find a real skunk smelling skunk anymore,


----------



## futant (Nov 1, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> you may try saving some money and trying nirvana or seedsman,, a 1 in 9 ratio isnt good...i normally get at least 4 out of 10 pack that are killer phenios with nirvana,seedsman,th,white lable, or even green house.. even being very picky, i expect at least 2 or 3 keepers out of a pack..less than that i get pissed,, wen spending 5-10 bucks per seed, you should expect quality..
> my favorite all time was a misty i got from nirvana through marc emry back in the day,, i ran that strain for 5 years.. i think i paid like 30 bucks for a 10 pack back then...i honestly believe seeds in he late 90's wer way more uniform and you got more for the money back then...i mean you cant even find a real skunk smelling skunk anymore,


 My opinion agrees and disagrees with you.

back then:
Way more uniform YES
Way more boring YES ALSO


----------



## kangosna745 (Nov 6, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I got the True OG when it was 1st released. They might have worked it a little since then???
> 4 of 6 were herm, the other 2 got big and frosty, just low odor.
> Trueberry had a strong licorice flavor...
> 
> ...


My Buddie just finished some True Og, he got lucky and it came out smelling better than the sample at the cup, my personal favorite for the moment...great taste and incredible potency, a really pungent sour Og taste underlined by bright citric notes and a light floral tinge. I've read a lot of of mixed reviews on Elemental Seeds and was worried wed get duds, still have some peach dreams and mango tango tossd back.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 6, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> My Buddie just finished some True Og, he got lucky and it came out smelling better than the sample at the cup, my personal favorite for the moment...great taste and incredible potency, a really pungent sour Og taste underlined by bright citric notes and a light floral tinge. I've read a lot of of mixed reviews on Elemental Seeds and was worried wed get duds, still have some peach dreams and mango tango tossd back.


You just described my 5th element....

There is a small chance that I got the tags mixed??? It has been in the back of my mind, but it was so different from the other 2 True OG that I assumed that the label was right... Cool if you had some pics

If I have been calling my True OG by 5th Element, I will feel like a dork!!! Because I want to do some more pheno hunting of that strain!

I believe that I had 2 pots that got knocked over and the labels fell out of the pots, but it is def an Elemental seed... I really wish that I had something to compare it to!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 6, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> My Buddie just finished some True Og, he got lucky and it came out smelling better than the sample at the cup, my personal favorite for the moment...great taste and incredible potency, a really pungent sour Og taste underlined by bright citric notes and a light floral tinge. I've read a lot of of mixed reviews on Elemental Seeds and was worried wed get duds, still have some peach dreams and mango tango tossd back.


You described my plant EXACTLY, and I am getting mad at myself for being clumsy! It is going to eat at me for a while... Is 5th element supposed to be like a Sour Kush???


----------



## kangosna745 (Nov 6, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> You described my plant EXACTLY, and I am getting mad at myself for being clumsy! It is going to eat at me for a while... Is 5th element supposed to be like a Sour Kush???


I've not seen the 5th element and I'll see if he will shoot me a pic real quick, I was impressed with Elementals show nugs at the cup and feel like the keeper pheno was worth the price of the pack and sure hope the other two wind up being the same way...not a lot of elemental grows on here.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 6, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> I've not seen the 5th element and I'll see if he will shoot me a pic real quick, I was impressed with Elementals show nugs at the cup and feel like the keeper pheno was worth the price of the pack and sure hope the other two wind up being the same way...not a lot of elemental grows on here.


I have been talking pretty badly about True OG because of this mix up! I am convinced that I made a mistake and have been telling people that it is no good, when really, it is my favorite OG right now... It is a well rounded plant. It clones well, flowers fast, potent, and has a strong smell! I bet that I know someone that could help.. @booms111 ... Describe the True OG to me again. Is it a "Sour Kush" like we have described?


----------



## kangosna745 (Nov 6, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been talking pretty badly about True OG because of this mix up! I am convinced that I made a mistake and have been telling people that it is no good, when really, it is my favorite OG right now... It is a well rounded plant. It clones well, flowers fast, potent, and has a strong smell! I bet that I know someone that could help.. @booms111 ... Describe the True OG to me again. Is it a "Sour Kush" like we have described?


----------



## kangosna745 (Nov 7, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> View attachment 3532767 It takes so long in between seed packs that I feel like I am repeating myself, sorry...
> Here is my last purchase...


I like your style, those are all good picks, if you can find the Ghost pheno of the GTH then you're a lucky man...straight lemon candy og with a hazy finish.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i expect at least 2 or 3 keepers out of a pack..less than that i get pissed


I'm pretty pumped if I find one nice plant from a pack, let alone 2 or 3.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 7, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> View attachment 3537300


I think that I did mislabel my True OG and called it 5th element... I am just thinking of all the people that I have told that I am disappointed in True OG!!! It is really one of my favorites...
I remember Stow asked me about it, and I said it was B.S! I was way wrong! I cannot say anything bad about it, just that I have been calling it 5th.

I just feel really bad about telling everyone that True OG was not worth the money!!! It is a real winner!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jaws Gear Chem soda Cookies from SVOC


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

I just got two fucken gg#4 seeds.........never tried it, but i am pretty fucken psyched to try it!


----------



## kangosna745 (Nov 9, 2015)

From what I've seen on Instagram, In-House genetics looks to be a fucking frost factory...has anyone on the forum cracked into those yet?


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 9, 2015)

Finally ordered seeds that I've lusted after for years. Some BOG Bogglegum. From the times of trolling overgrow and drooling at BOG's grows, it had to be the first purchase I made. They should arrive Thursday. Psyched.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 9, 2015)

futant said:


> Elemental's Honey Bananas better than it looked Angel pussy, no... seriously.
> View attachment 3532468 View attachment 3532469


Are you happy with Honey Bananas??? It looks good, does it smoke good also?


----------



## futant (Nov 9, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Are you happy with Honey Bananas??? It looks good, does it smoke good also?


Yes I loved it, reminded me of really Good Alien OG with lots of stawberry and very muted banana back notes. The cut is dead, My cutting didn't make it. I threw some purple Kush pollen on it and got beans but will not give em out or use them in any of my breeding plans as Honey Bananas is a fem only seed.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 10, 2015)

i planted 1 feminized bomb seeds big bomb and 2 feminized top 44 from home grown fantaseed.. 8 weeks into veg the big bomb looks and smells amazing, the topp 44's also have great short,compact structure,, cant wait to see how they flower..
th seeds bubblegum is becoming a favorite, smells like bubblelicious nice big buds,even the lower buds and very little leaf means eazy trimming..


----------



## futant (Nov 11, 2015)

Elemental Seeds Huckleberry
Crockett Family Farms Crockett's Haze
Exotic Genetics Lime Skunk
Hazeman's Cocoa Puffs

Woot! I love trim season.


----------



## toke this (Nov 14, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> ive wasted tons of cask looking for an actual purple budded plant,, they all have depressed me,.. either no purple at all, or only purple leaves n green buds..gdp had purple buds,, it was the only one,,but yield was very small,,smelled like purfume, and not a great high...im sorry but i give up,, lots of lost time n money,, and no good purple...


U should try fast buds blackberry auto I have a fully prlurple budded plant and she smells real nice and looks evil


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 14, 2015)

purple #1 from dutch passion,, 1 week into flower already seeing a bit of purple!!!!!! after only 12 diferent strains and over 500 spent,, finally a real purple...hope it produces,good yield, and potent stuff,,, cant wait!~!!


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 15, 2015)

Bodhi:
Sunshine Daydream (Bubba Shine x Appalachia)
Blue Tara (Bubba Shine x Snow Lotus)
Goji OG (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus) - free pack
BlueBerry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88G13HP)
More Cowbell (GSC Forum x 88G13HP)

and just got some Bubba Shine x Kashmir testers!

once you go bodhi, you stay bodhi


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 15, 2015)

Can't Wait! Bodhi on the way here too...

Sunshine Daydream

More Cowbell

possibly Godhead as well.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 15, 2015)

feelin adventurous(or silly?) just ordered G.A.S sour sherbert from seedsherenow.com...first time ive ordered from this bank so its a test run, hard to find any real reviews on this strain but even if its half as good as it looks ill be happy, sort of reminds me of plushberry...


----------



## futant (Nov 17, 2015)

Supporting one of my two favorite breeders. Bought a retail 5 pack from direct distribution even though Clancy gives me just about everything I ask him for.
love ya brother
*Alphakronik Genes Dawgfather.*


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i planted 1 feminized bomb seeds big bomb and 2 feminized top 44 from home grown fantaseed.. 8 weeks into veg the big bomb looks and smells amazing, the topp 44's also have great short,compact structure,, cant wait to see how they flower..
> th seeds bubblegum is becoming a favorite, smells like bubblelicious nice big buds,even the lower buds and very little leaf means eazy trimming..


got some THseeds bubblegum beans in stock & its good to see some recent news of people growing it, i wanna pollen chuck with it, just dont know yet what strain to dust it with yet?


----------



## peter berger (Nov 17, 2015)

Berry Ryder- Auto Seeds
Roadrunner - Dinafem
Diesel- Midweek Song (freebie)
Chronic Lights-Spanish Seeds (freebie)


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 18, 2015)

greencropper said:


> got some THseeds bubblegum beans in stock & its good to see some recent news of people growing it, i wanna pollen chuck with it, just dont know yet what strain to dust it with yet?


im useing tiresias mist to get some pollen off my bubble gum to pollenate an island sweet skunk by next gen that smelled like bubblelicious,, the sweet skunk was a sativa dom so no veg time but 9 weeks to bloom.. im hoping the cross will shorten bloom time but keep the no veg time for sog and keep that gum smell n taste...


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Nov 19, 2015)

Afghan Kush - World of Seeds
Purple Haze - Ace Seeds
Pakistan Chitral Kush - Ace Seeds 
Jamaican Pearl - Sensi Seeds
Durban Magic - Seeds of Africa 
Snow Bud - Dutch Passion 
Big Skunk - La Plata labs

Got a few more strains and good freebies. Last purchase for awhile.


----------



## futant (Nov 19, 2015)

Bodhi's Jungle spice


----------



## yahooman (Nov 19, 2015)

fruitloops
kimbo kush


----------



## Lucky88 (Nov 19, 2015)

elephantSea said:


> Bodhi:
> Sunshine Daydream (Bubba Shine x Appalachia)
> Blue Tara (Bubba Shine x Snow Lotus)
> Goji OG (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus) - free pack
> ...


Gunna grab some dank Sinatra and silver mountain by bodhi, how do you get testers ??? I love being a guinea pig


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Nov 19, 2015)

5 pack alphakronik snowdawg 2
3 pack barneys farm blue mammoth auto
5 pack female seeds iced widow 
Single hso lemon headband kush

From midweek song


----------



## Mr. R.I.P (Nov 19, 2015)

Petey_Green78 said:


> *Delicious Seeds - Cheese Candy*
> *Original Sensible Seeds - Pure Kush*
> *Paradise Seeds - Delahaze*
> *Dinafem - Blue Hash*
> *SickMeds Seeds - Psycho Crack*


I've been interested in that pure kush as well


----------



## miketaco (Nov 19, 2015)

bonzaseeds.com (paid bitcoin was hard to get but i can get easy now)

order #1 Female Seeds Red Purps Feminized Marijuana Seeds | Weed Seeds
(cheap but so pretty plant just like in pic no lie ...smoke 4 outta 10...lack just a little but was still good...)

order #2 Dutch Passion Seeds Blueberry Feminized Marijuana Seeds
(very very nice berry smell and couch lock buzz my fav :3)

...note my cat order these awhile back and all came in nice...she paid for the stealth but the package was just a cheap cell phone cover still in case(both orders) and they just throw in there pod fyi...

so my cat wouldn't listen and couldn't hold back on another order just now (in transit) but this time 

1 x Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized Cannabis Seeds
(any thoughts tell me what u think was it a good investment...cat got discount on all beans here)
(and is it any good smoke)

1 x Dutch Passion Seeds Blueberry Feminized Marijuana Seeds
(HAD TO COME BACK!!!)
1 x Barney's Farm Liberty Haze Feminized Weed Seeds | Cannabis Seeds
(same any thought on smoke review and investment)

1 x Free: Currant Kush
(got for free and thoughts as well on review)


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. R.I.P said:


> I've been interested in that pure kush as well


mines just starter flowering a few days ago. I did look it up on youtube. Its impressive from what I saw


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 20, 2015)

Out of everything i got.......better believe i popped them GG#4 beans.....tis my first time with the strain....I am kinda hyped!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 20, 2015)

Chem d BX 3
Buckeye Purple f2


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 21, 2015)

greencropper said:


> feelin adventurous(or silly?) just ordered G.A.S sour sherbert from seedsherenow.com...first time ive ordered from this bank so its a test run, hard to find any real reviews on this strain but even if its half as good as it looks ill be happy, sort of reminds me of plushberry...


How reliable is seedzherenow.com? I got some cookie tech and purple glue at sourpatchseeds.com


----------



## greencropper (Nov 21, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> How reliable is seedzherenow.com? I got some cookie tech and purple glue at sourpatchseeds.com


i will post here if they arrive, im in the boondocks so its a 21-35 day wait to get beans on average, btw i misquoted what strain i ordered, it was actually cherry sherbert...of which i notice now SHN is out of stock, looks like i was lucky to get em before they ran out


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 21, 2015)

greencropper said:


> i will post here if they arrive, im in the boondocks so its a 21-35 day wait to get beans on average, btw i misquoted what strain i ordered, it was actually cherry sherbert...of which i notice now SHN is out of stock, looks like i was lucky to get em before they ran out


Thanks mate, i did a thread journal ordering from sourpatch.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 21, 2015)

I just called jay from sourpatch, seems a nice guy since i confirmed if he got my payment and if seeds are available.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 21, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Thanks mate, i did a thread journal ordering from sourpatch.


mmmmmmmmm....good luck on that...


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 21, 2015)

greencropper said:


> mmmmmmmmm....good luck on that...


 shit ur makin me nervous


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 21, 2015)

Gettin desperate much


----------



## greencropper (Nov 21, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> shit ur makin me nervous


im sure your on top of it all man


----------



## SoulMan420 (Nov 21, 2015)

Orange bud
Dutch passion-blueberry
Super lemon Death Star
Purple power


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 22, 2015)

3 packs of Sunshine Daydream


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 22, 2015)

Can't go wrong with SSDD!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 22, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> 3 packs of Sunshine Daydream


Nice. Did you order from SVoC? buy one get one free right now.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 22, 2015)

Svoc???


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 22, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Svoc???


Seed Vault of California


----------



## TJ baba (Nov 22, 2015)

I just placed an order with midweek song. On the way is one of each: True OG fem from Elemental Seeds, Strawberry Cough fem from Dinafem, Durban Poison fem from Dutch Passion, Neville's Haze fem from Female Seeds, Blue Dream Haze #1 fem from The California Connection, Jack Herer fem from Seedsman, Diesel fem from Midweek Song Bank, OG's Kush fem from Blim Burn seeds, and a Ghost Train Haze #1 Reg. From Rare Dankness


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 22, 2015)

TJ baba said:


> I just placed an order with midweek song. On the way is one of each: True OG fem from Elemental Seeds, Strawberry Cough fem from Dinafem, Durban Poison fem from Dutch Passion, Neville's Haze fem from Female Seeds, Blue Dream Haze #1 fem from The California Connection, Jack Herer fem from Seedsman, Diesel fem from Midweek Song Bank, OG's Kush fem from Blim Burn seeds, and a Ghost Train Haze #1 male to try some breeding.



A ghost train Haze #1 male???? Or a Ghost Train Haze #1 reg?


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 22, 2015)

3 white alien from dna's gyo series annd 3 grapegod next gen. And 2 spanish seeds freebies and one from midweek song. Both new breeders to me. 

Looks like the attitude lost some business to mws. Hope the genetics are as good.


----------



## TJ baba (Nov 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> A ghost train Haze #1 male???? Or a Ghost Train Haze #1 reg?


Reg, sorry lol, I fixed it


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok im hooked again after for so many years im buying seeds left and right...ima seed junkie whada u know. Not even listing the freebies, since really dont care about it. From the tude: bcbd girl scout cookies, rd's ghost train haze. From sour patch: franchise cookie tech, in house purple glue, just checkin herbies and i wasnt aware i ordered my old friends homegrown cheese, greenhouse super lemon, and barneys cookie kush. My upcoming black friday order for seedhere now probably 300-500 usd worth of seeds


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nice. Did you order from SVoC? buy one get one free right now.


Nope, I did not. Should have though apparently. All these American Banks - there's too many to keep track of. And none of them are very visible.


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ordered some TGA Pennywise seeds from James Bean Company.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 24, 2015)

got to love midweeksong, they do price match, pick ur free bees, and lewis even ordered seeds from another place for me and sold them to me at cost... now after years of searching ive got 40 misty seeds!!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 24, 2015)

I ordered from Choice, for the 1st time, and there is not really an option to keep the original breeder packs. MWS will do it no problem. I even ordered a bag for the stealth?
I wanted 2x Regular Kandy Kush, but I bought the last one! So, I got a Fem pack also. I know Kandy is one of my favorites, so I wanted to look at some of the males.
I got 6x free Golden Lemons. The ONLY reason that I ordered from Choice.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 25, 2015)

Im planning to get some grease monkey but im sort of confused, i am checking sourpatch G.O.D seeds grease monkey (gg4xbiker kush) or seedsherenow EXOTICS grease monkey (gg4xcookies and cream)...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 25, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> got to love midweeksong, they do price match, pick ur free bees, and lewis even ordered seeds from another place for me and sold them to me at cost... now after years of searching ive got 40 misty seeds!!!!


That's some good service.


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dude whats with midweek songs prices? One day im looking and grape god is 17and change. I go to make a purchase couple days later and them babies are 8and change? So i made my order. I dont know how they do it so cheap but im not going to complain


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 25, 2015)

got some time wreck and space bomb by TGA 

had to snag time wreck while i could and space bomb sounds right up my alley 

plus i love that the dispensary ordered them and i just had to pick up no shipping to my home 

of course i love using midweek song, glg , svoc, etc but theres always a risk; most are stealth but i like grabbing beans in person if ever possible 

hope to snag some more TGA gear at Emerald Cup this year 
as well as some Norstar Genetics and Homegrown Natural Wonders if possible 
and of course some clone onlys to play with before the pheno hunt begins 

 have a great day guys


----------



## greencropper (Nov 25, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I ordered from Choice, for the 1st time, and there is not really an option to keep the original breeder packs. MWS will do it no problem. I even ordered a bag for the stealth?
> I wanted 2x Regular Kandy Kush, but I bought the last one! So, I got a Fem pack also. I know Kandy is one of my favorites, so I wanted to look at some of the males.
> I got 6x free Golden Lemons. The ONLY reason that I ordered from Choice.
> View attachment 3550138


dont they have the same option as tude? 'original sealed breeders packs are sent with no stealth', beans are removed from packs for stealth shipment


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2015)

greencropper said:


> dont they have the same option as tude? 'original sealed breeders packs are sent with no stealth', beans are removed from packs for stealth shipment


Stealth shipping was a large bag, I dont know why they had to remove it??? MWS puts original breeder packs in my coffee mugs, 3x now!


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Nov 25, 2015)

I just spent a few hundred on a mixed variety of seeds. Dutch Passion-7 fem autoblueberries, 7 fem blue mazar, Flash Seed Co-4 fem super auto Anna Purna, Humboldt Seed Company- 5 fem Amherst Sour Diesel, Barneys Farm- 5 fem LSD, Dinafem- 3 fem Kush N Cheese, 3 fem Dinamex, 2 fem OG Kush, rest were freebie seeds from seedsman


----------



## Midweek Song (Nov 26, 2015)

bdt1981 said:


> Dude whats with midweek songs prices? One day im looking and grape god is 17and change. I go to make a purchase couple days later and them babies are 8and change? So i made my order. I dont know how they do it so cheap but im not going to complain


 Glitch on our currency converter im afraid BDT. Some of you lucky Guys n Gals got some awsome deals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lewis
MWS


----------



## greencropper (Nov 26, 2015)

greencropper said:


> i will post here if they arrive, im in the boondocks so its a 21-35 day wait to get beans on average, btw i misquoted what strain i ordered, it was actually cherry sherbert...of which i notice now SHN is out of stock, looks like i was lucky to get em before they ran out


fucking wow! this is a new record, ordered G.A.S cherry sherbert from seedsherenow on 14th nov, here today 27th nov, normally 21-35 days to get beans ordered from UK or US to my remote area in wombatland, seedsherenow must have chartered an MX missile without its usual payload to get them here this fast!, way to go seedsherenow & thnxxxxxxxxxx, beans are in their orignal sealed breeders packs...mmmmm....you have a returning customer


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 26, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Glitch on our currency converter im afraid BDT. Some of you lucky Guys n Gals got some awsome deals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


i just ordered from midweek song a pack of candyland and a pack of jedi kush. the single free seeds promotional item from cali con doesnt seem to appear on the checkout box. i already PM you my details for the notes and order#, i hope you guys will do a better job with attitude on on the stealth.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 26, 2015)

i actually had a hard time choosing them free beans with midweek...lol wasnt really after them free beans but heck so many choices


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 26, 2015)

shit just waiting my order from the tude, says that my package was already here on my country. so i can order again from midweek for the 30off on black friday. i have a few more packs that i needed befor the year ends.


----------



## futant (Nov 26, 2015)

Bodhi Love Triangle, and Dank Sinatra, and Apollo 11
Ace Laos Prabang, and viet black x thai
Cannabiogen Nepali highland

MWS

skunk#1, ata tundra, and junglewreck as freebies


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 26, 2015)

Wohoooo...got my order from tude ghost train haze and bcbd gsc. Post office just called. Im on my way to get them


----------



## dodacky (Nov 26, 2015)

just ordered some melon gum and king kong seeds from dr underground.
also got nirvana aurora indica and advance seeds critical soma.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 26, 2015)

I only received 5 fem seeds out of 6 that i ordered. Te stealth blew my mind wd the sweets. Give it 15 out of 10. Im lossing one seed though so that goes back to 2 out of 10


----------



## Hypnos (Nov 27, 2015)

I´m looking for the two most euphoric clear headed hybrid strains and wanna make a cross of them. 

I´ve ordered these ones, the Jilly is already a fav:

Tangie
Kandy Kush 
The White S1 
DJ's Gold
Sour Kosher 
Scotts OG 
The Flav 
Jilly Bean 
Tangerine Power


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 27, 2015)

just picked up some bodhi Mothers Milk, the Fuzz, and some Hazeman Blowfish, and FatPurple


----------



## bdt1981 (Nov 27, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Glitch on our currency converter im afraid BDT. Some of you lucky Guys n Gals got some awsome deals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


Awww no kidding... will i still get what i ordered?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Nov 27, 2015)

Illuminati Seeds Chem 104


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 27, 2015)

im getting another order from attitude...since they lost one seed order of my ghost train haze, they going to ship me one single seed through mail which doesnt make any sense. because i have to pay more at the post office. im getting a pack of hazemans elephant stopmer with the promotion of getting another pack of fat purple. + the free ufo seeds and not sure what they going to give me for the lost seed


----------



## Midweek Song (Nov 27, 2015)

bdt1981 said:


> Awww no kidding... will i still get what i ordered?


Yep. We will stand by our mistake BDT. Not your fault.

Lewis


----------



## miketaco (Nov 27, 2015)

came in today! oh bonzaseeds ty once again for a fine investment for my cat

dutch passion: blueberry
barney's farm: pineapple chunk and Liberty Haze
vip: currant kush


----------



## dangledo (Nov 27, 2015)

just ordered @Midweek Song , with a mug. what are your delivery times to the states looking like?

couple strains each of tga,exotic, sincity, hso. freebies were mostly barneys as ive never tried them


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 27, 2015)

miketaco said:


> came in today! oh bonzaseeds ty once again for a fine investment for my cat
> 
> dutch passion: blueberry
> barney's farm: pineapple chunk and Liberty Haze
> vip: currant kush


Hope those work out for you. Pineapple Chunk and Liberty Haze have some questionable reviews... PC being one of the worst reviewed in history. Blueberry has fire but also herms easily and may even have some true herms in the line hard to say though as you can never tell how someone else's room looks.

Totally worth digging through threads in this forum (seed & strain reviews) before purchasing FYI. Hope it works out though. There is the odd nice report on them but they seem rare which makes you wonder why.


----------



## miketaco (Nov 27, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Hope those work out for you. Pineapple Chunk and Liberty Haze have some questionable reviews... PC being one of the worst reviewed in history. Blueberry has fire but also herms easily and may even have some true herms in the line hard to say though as you can never tell how someone else's room looks.
> 
> Totally worth digging through threads in this forum (seed & strain reviews) before purchasing FYI. Hope it works out though. There is the odd nice report on them but they seem rare which makes you wonder why.



i had the dutch passion blueberry... grew just fine no hermie or problems and was damn fine smoke nice berry smell.... i just got the pine chunk and liberty cause was good cheap prices for what they are worth ...im sure ill turn them into some fire im not worried at all but ty for the input bro 


i guess ill have to make a review myself when i do th PC and liberty ..and the vip i guess so be on the look out this spring


----------



## jessica d (Nov 27, 2015)

same here no seeds in the 2 dp bb very minty taste but i noticed same pattern of reviews as ogevil. my phenos were maybe sterile? had a sin city powernap that had seeds inbetween the 2 dp bb. go figure freebies were solid lol

I have done 4 orders from mws lately and 1 from herbies. the blue dream wooden box is sweet


----------



## jessica d (Nov 28, 2015)

last bud for season for the dp bb


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

Eva Jamaican Dream
Strain Hunters Money Maker
Delicious Sugar Black Rose
Delicious Sugar Candy
Delicious Northern Light Blue
Eve Missing in Barcelona*
Humboldt Bubbas Gift*
Humboldt 707 Truthband*
Humboldt Amherst Sour Diesel*
* freebies
herbies


----------



## greendiamond9 (Nov 28, 2015)

Illuminati Seeds Kiss Of Death


----------



## Midweek Song (Nov 28, 2015)

dangledo said:


> just ordered @Midweek Song , with a mug. what are your delivery times to the states looking like?
> 
> couple strains each of tga,exotic, sincity, hso. freebies were mostly barneys as ive never tried them


Can be 7 days but can also be 21. Depends on customs usually.

Lewis
MWS


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 28, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Can be 7 days but can also be 21. Depends on customs usually.
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


Hi i have an order too...got a pack of cali cons jedi kush but the promotional beans did not appear on the check out box. I have also emailed but did not got any respond...now im checking my receipt doesnt look the promotional seeds was included. W
also was that suppose to be 3? Instead of one seed now?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

Isp chem 91bx
OGKB x secret weapon (in house)
Houdini, jawa pie, shockwave (ocean grown)
Cannaventure- Colorado orange crush


----------



## Midweek Song (Nov 28, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Hi i have an order too...got a pack of cali cons jedi kush but the promotional beans did not appear on the check out box. I have also emailed but did not got any respond...now im checking my receipt doesnt look the promotional seeds was included. W
> also was that suppose to be 3? Instead of one seed now?


Yep Sorry.
Promo beans are put in at the packaging stage. All ok with 3 for the Cali stuff.

Lewis
MWS


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 28, 2015)

dangledo said:


> just ordered @Midweek Song , with a mug. what are your delivery times to the states looking like?
> 
> couple strains each of tga,exotic, sincity, hso. freebies were mostly barneys as ive never tried them


I got mine in 8-9-10 days on my 3 orders, no kidding! I live FAR from major cities also.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 28, 2015)

@ midweek, again please check pm box last th. I have not receive any feedbacka yet. I just received my receipt,


Midweek Song said:


> Yep Sorry.
> Promo beans are put in at the packaging stage. All ok with 3 for the Cali stuff.
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


 Thanks...so still got ma 3 beans? When i check its only 1 seeds free for a pack


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 28, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> @ midweek, again please check pm box last th. I have not receive any feedbacka yet. I just received my receipt,
> 
> Thanks...so still got ma 3 beans? When i check its only 1 seeds free for a pack





littleflavio said:


> @ midweek, again please check pm box last th. I have not receive any feedbacka yet. I just received my receipt,
> 
> Thanks...so still got ma 3 beans? When i check its only 1 seeds free for a pack





Midweek Song said:


> Yep Sorry.
> Promo beans are put in at the packaging stage. All ok with 3 for the Cali stuff.
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


Thanks lewis...ill note that on my next order so i wont trip too much


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 28, 2015)

Catpiss x polar bear og ( greenpoint)
Space ripper
Poisonous pineapples
Death by kush
Og poison (pure Michigan)
Cherry pine og ( hso)
Bikerbreath ( garden of dreams)
Kushies
Sliverback ( in house)
Tillamook strawberry ( alphakronik)
Some in house freebies


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 29, 2015)

most rescent seed order:

Dynasty:Soliloqueen (c99×romulan). got this because i liked space queen.

Dynastyrizella×caramel cough. I got this for the NL5×haze

Sannies:Jackberry...Its jack and blueberry, I had to buy em.

NAW(Poldergrower): Polarbear (not the OG). I am REALLY stoked on this cross...(G13/HP × pacific G13) × (Double Strawberry Diesel) 

just popped 15 beans, brewing an AACT right now. 3×3 400w veg tent, 5×5 600w flower tent.

happy growing


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 29, 2015)

roldgoldrlg said:


> most rescent seed order:
> 
> Dynasty:Soliloqueen (c99×romulan). got this because i liked space queen.
> 
> ...


Soliloqueen is Space Queen x Ms. Universe.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 29, 2015)

Velvet Pie
Wild Cherry Cookies
Animal Pie
White Cherry Pie
Mother Of All Cherries
Black Cherry BX

Got in on all the In house promos..got some killer deals with black friday...gonna be an in house round next and hopefully find an interesting stud or two hopefully.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 1, 2015)

miketaco said:


> i had the dutch passion blueberry... grew just fine no hermie or problems and was damn fine smoke nice berry smell.... i just got the pine chunk and liberty cause was good cheap prices for what they are worth ...im sure ill turn them into some fire im not worried at all but ty for the input bro
> 
> 
> i guess ill have to make a review myself when i do th PC and liberty ..and the vip i guess so be on the look out this spring


Lh blows. Keep temp low they dont like heat.


----------



## miketaco (Dec 1, 2015)

bdt1981 said:


> Lh blows. Keep temp low they dont like heat.


ty for input...i guess ill have to just keep an eye out for em


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 1, 2015)

at last they arrived... im excited... looks good even a thankyou note and some candy that i probably wont eat... lol cant wait to see the actual plants. im sure they are legit.... most excited about grape god. hellraizer is the first to tell me about it like 3yrs ago. glad to finally have them in hand..


----------



## miketaco (Dec 3, 2015)

kitty wont stop...bonza again got another good deal and is on the way...order #3 

Grand Daddy Purp Original

GreenHouse Seeds: The Doctor Feminized


----------



## TJ baba (Dec 4, 2015)

TJ baba said:


> I just placed an order with midweek song. On the way is one of each: True OG fem from Elemental Seeds, Strawberry Cough fem from Dinafem, Durban Poison fem from Dutch Passion, Neville's Haze fem from Female Seeds, Blue Dream Haze #1 fem from The California Connection, Jack Herer fem from Seedsman, Diesel fem from Midweek Song Bank, OG's Kush fem from Blim Burn seeds, and a Ghost Train Haze #1 Reg. From Rare Dankness


I got these in the mail today wrapped in a DOPE t shirt! Couldn't be happier with the experience, thanks @Midweek Song !


----------



## Invactus (Dec 5, 2015)

Most recent was VCDC, Critical Cure and Royal Queen Medical Mass


----------



## futant (Dec 7, 2015)

My Midweek Song order arrived safe and sound complete. Happy with the hazeman madness in place of nepal highland that was out of stock.

Great job L  ; now break open a pack of Bodhi Dream Beaver so there is more than one single seed available and I will make another purchase


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 8, 2015)

bdt1981 said:


> at last they arrived... im excited... looks good even a thankyou note and some candy that i probably wont eat... lol cant wait to see the actual plants. im sure they are legit.... most excited about grape god. hellraizer is the first to tell me about it like 3yrs ago. glad to finally have them in hand..


Got me 2 lil grape god sprouts already. They peeked up out the rock wool 3 days after i put them in without germing first cuz i forgot. Germed 2 white alien snd they both split open within 24 hrs. So far so good.


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 8, 2015)

futant said:


> My Midweek Song order arrived safe and sound complete. Happy with the hazeman madness in place of nepal highland that was out of stock.
> 
> Great job L  ; now break open a pack of Bodhi Dream Beaver so there is more than one single seed available and I will make another purchase


DONE


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I ran 3 separate Pineapple Express a couple years back.....bought into the hype. No growing issues, but very lackluster smoke.....no pineapple scent or taste.
> 
> As someone else noted, FS c-99 has pineapple nailed. No one fails to request it after they've had some. I'm grabbing a couple more singles to get a free Tangilope.


Yes, Pineapple Express is way over rated. Great yield, very average smoke. I still don't understand how this is one of the best sellers at some places???????


----------



## halosmoker420 (Dec 8, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Brand:
> Swamp Boys Seeds
> Gender:
> Regular
> ...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 8, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> DONE


I like that you changed the Elemental promotion. I had 5th Element in my cart for a little while, then it went on promo!!! I made another order from MWS yesterday. I got Honey Bananas, Mango Tango, and a free pack of 5th Element!!! Good promo, my one free 5th Element last year was fire and it was time to get a pack.


----------



## futant (Dec 8, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> DONE


your a bad bad seed pushin man .
Hopefully it won't sell out while my funds finish transferring to bitCoin. I would say with customer service AND selection like this... I know a certain competing single seed seller that is in deep sh#t.

Grats L you just stole all my single seed business from the competition!


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'am assuming that is her,looks delicous,I have not been able to pop these yet,next up though.


----------



## halosmoker420 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah, i popped a grip of them. I got about 80% female and 100% germination. I grew them in a soil medium from BAS (Modern Microbe Mix) and used spectrum king LED in veg and flower. Some variation in phenos, id say about (5%) of the group. Still super danky just turned purple. No difference in environment to make it happen, strictly genetics. I highly recommend their gear. I also have their Apocolypto in week one of flower and they are straight beasts. Heres more cherry blossom porn.


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hopefully you can give us a smoke report later?beautiful grow dude!i also have a SK currently being used to grow some Gsc s1.


----------



## halosmoker420 (Dec 8, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Hopefully you can give us a smoke report later?beautiful grow dude!i also have a SK currently being used to grow some Gsc s1.


That looks dank! Yeah im looking forward to seeing the final.product on these swampboys. I definately will report back.stay up!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Dec 8, 2015)

@SSHZ I think having a movie named after it helps alot! I never bought into the hype of pineapple express. I have pineapple haze instead.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 8, 2015)

SSHZ said:


> Yes, Pineapple Express is way over rated. Great yield, very average smoke. I still don't understand how this is one of the best sellers at some places???????


All about the name bro.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

@Midweek Song thanks for following my instructions! latest order arrived safe and sound. now to soak the sorcerer's apprentice and the fuzz along with some more sunshine daydream.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 9, 2015)

My Pineapple Express a few years ago.......I wouldn't bother with it again, not very potent.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 9, 2015)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> @SSHZ I think having a movie named after it helps alot! I never bought into the hype of pineapple express. I have pineapple haze instead.



Damn, all this is disheartening. I have some PE (first run, from clones) that is just about ready. Unlike what Otis said, mine is very strong pineapple and pine, very frosty. I'm holding on to hope, but if it isn't all that great I have my usual stuff.



I've been strain hunting for years, but for whatever reason, I always went with clones and frowned upon seeds. I've managed to collect 8 gems from at least 150 different strains I've tried over the years, but I'm tired of dealing with the pests and disease these "clone dealers" spread via their Trojan Horses. So, I recently ordered some seeds, and I'm totally stoked.

La Plata Labs- DGOG
Exotic Genetics- Lemon Meringue


I might start journals for these once I pop them.

Before ordering I did test my hand at germinating. I saved some of my own seeds. One of my "keepers" was slightly unstable, throwing a banana or two without reason. She's good now, but not before she made a few seeds in my others. I kept the seeds in labeled containers. Have some of those in cups right now.

Anyhow, happy to have joined the poppin' crew.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Dec 9, 2015)

@Odin* Let us know what you think of the full quality: growth, buds, smell, and how the medication affects you. I'd appreciate hearing your experience with it. I'm not against growing it myself because it's still cannabis which is one of my favorite plants! Happy harvesting!


----------



## heavyset (Dec 9, 2015)

VIP seeds white berry, VIP amnesia and Ripper Grapegum, by the way RIPPER has some devastating shit for the money this is my second grapegum run this year that strain for that price is fucking outstanding definitely grade A bud. Even though I am running a mexican sativa bagseed thats shitting on both of my purchased strains as we speak that shit is pure gas. Bad genetics my ass that brown bullshit grows back purple and blue all kinds of crazy phenos and gives off some sick tracers if not used in moderation . keep growing guys 4twenty4ever.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 10, 2015)

Made my 1st purchase with Midweeksong.....used the 20% discount......ordered:

Mr. Nice - Afghan Haze (15 reg seeds)
Hazeman - Fat Purple (12 reg seeds)

Freebies:

Bomb Seeds - Cherry Bomb (1 fem seed)
Barney's - Blue Cheese (1 fem seed)
Barney's - Red Diesel (1 fem seed)
Spanish Seeds - Top 44 x Bubblegum (1 fem seed)
Midweeksong - Super Citrus Haze (1 fem seed)
Midweeksong - Girl Scout Cookies (1 fem seed)
Midweeksong - Jungle Wreck (1 reg seed)


only came out to $157.48 after shipping was added.

I would have paid about that for just Afghan Haze & freebies at Choice/Attitude.

If this delivery goes well, then I'm officially converted & giving all my business to Midweeksong.


----------



## StrungAngel (Dec 10, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking how did you get the 20% discount?


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 10, 2015)

enter "roll20" into the coupon section when your checking out.


----------



## greywind (Dec 10, 2015)

"You should not have looked at the offerings from MWS, nor should you be aware of their discount code, because this will all lead to us spending money I don't have... But the vault hasn't been stocked with anything since the spring, and they have so much of what we want, Lemon this, and that Stomper, not to mention all the single seed potential... Damn it!!! I can feel the burn in the pocket..."

This is the conversation in my head. My precious... my seed addiction, lol! Cheers!


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 10, 2015)

lmao i felt the same way, i didn't need to make a purchase, but my addiction & curiosity of never ordering from them & hearing great things, as well as my months and months of wishing I had some Afghan Haze seeds got the best of me.....then i added Fat Purple because it was something I thought about ordering the last 3 times i placed orders....ugh....still so many genetics that i want.....so glad i was able to get a single Cherry Bomb for free because that was another strain i really want to try....and i'm now interested in the Super Citrus Haze that Midweek Song made....glad i got that for free, it will be fun to run that.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 10, 2015)

Relentless Genetics - Fire Cherry cookies, Orange valley OG, Elmers Glue


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 10, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Eva Jamaican Dream
> Strain Hunters Money Maker
> Delicious Sugar Black Rose
> Delicious Sugar Candy
> ...


Arrived today!


----------



## Gaz29 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just received yesterday 1 x pack of mad kush fem'd plus two free katsu cut bubba kush x sannie's jack fem'd... from sannie's own site ,(cash in envelope) -..£17.!
Plus 'sea of seeds' freebies of 1 x fem Canadian lemon aid, 1 x fem girl scout cookies, and 2 x regular kaia kush -apothecary genetics.. i only bought one og kush and with free p&p plus discount code; rollitup, it only cost me £5..!
Happy growing,
Gaz


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 11, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> Made my 1st purchase with Midweeksong.....used the 20% discount......ordered:
> 
> Mr. Nice - Afghan Haze (15 reg seeds)
> Hazeman - Fat Purple (12 reg seeds)
> ...


Dude I just got a pack of hazemans elephant stomper and got a free whole pack of fat purple at the tude, hazemans havin that promo with attotude since thanksgivin day. I just got my pavkage from midweek, first time order from them. Shipment was fast since i ordered from herbies a week before, and havent received herbies. So far all seeds complete, and container for seeds were way batter. Next time i wont go with tin and sweets for the stealth


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 11, 2015)

yeah i saw the attitude promo, but there wasn't anything else i really wanted from Hazeman....i thought about elephant stomper, but decided not to...and when i saw that I could get Afghan Haze at midweek song for like $80 after the 20% off, I was sold....at attitude even when i use a promo code, those seeds are still over $100.

I didn't place this order because of the Fat Purple, I placed it because of the Afghan Haze.....Fat Purple was just something else I was interested in, so I threw it in there.

My concern about Hazeman is the lack of smoke/grow reports, and the ones that do exist seem to be from friends of his.......i'd like to see some of his shit reviewed by a 3rd party that won't show bias....

I've really only seen Fat Marty run Hazeman online, and he seems pretty tight with Hazeman.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 11, 2015)

also my last order from Choice, even though it arrived, sketched me out because it was opened by customs, it was covered in green tape...but no letter & my beans still arrived...that was the 1st order I've ever had arrive with the green tape all over the package like that.

Midweek Song is impressing the hell out of me already, I placed my order yesterday & when I tracked today, it has already been handed over to the United States....unbelievable. Choice would have me waiting like 5-6 days, easily.


----------



## futant (Dec 11, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> yeah i saw the attitude promo, but there wasn't anything else i really wanted from Hazeman....i thought about elephant stomper, but decided not to...and when i saw that I could get Afghan Haze at midweek song for like $80 after the 20% off, I was sold....at attitude even when i use a promo code, those seeds are still over $100.
> 
> I didn't place this order because of the Fat Purple, I placed it because of the Afghan Haze.....Fat Purple was just something else I was interested in, so I threw it in there.
> 
> ...


Not to worry Hazeman genetics are seriously legit!


----------



## greywind (Dec 11, 2015)

I can say that the Elephant Stomper I grew a few years back was pretty damn good. I have a friend who says it is still his favorite of all the strains I've grown. I saw the Attitude promo for Xmas and with the Hazeman promo on top, it looks like a sweet deal. I just wish they accepted CC again. I haven't ordered from them since that option went out the door... 

MUST BUY BEANS!!! The fire is burning and I know I'm spending money somewhere, LOL!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 11, 2015)

Just received crockett family farms tangie, and elemental seeds gummy bears along with a plethora of freebies from choice seedbank. Shipping was very discrete, stealthy and quick, giving them a thumbs up.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 11, 2015)

greywind said:


> I can say that the Elephant Stomper I grew a few years back was pretty damn good. I have a friend who says it is still his favorite of all the strains I've grown. I saw the Attitude promo for Xmas and with the Hazeman promo on top, it looks like a sweet deal. I just wish they accepted CC again. I haven't ordered from them since that option went out the door...
> 
> MUST BUY BEANS!!! The fire is burning and I know I'm spending money somewhere, LOL!


Use choice cannabis seeds, they are attitude seedbank sister website, they accept visa.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Dec 11, 2015)

Last purchase of the year is from MWS which includes Guatemala-ace seeds, wild Thailand-world of seeds, original bubblegum-TH seeds, sour smurf-devil's harvest, and a few more with some nice freebies including GSC-MWS. Hope they arrive before the New Year.


----------



## greywind (Dec 11, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Use choice cannabis seeds, they are attitude seedbank sister website, they accept visa.


No shit?!? I am familiar with Choice, but I thought they had the same policy as Attitude. I will have to investigate. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## coonhound (Dec 11, 2015)

man i hope mine gets in its been 9 days, for the most part they get here around 6-7 days . but could be weather or holidays. i ordered , agent orange, mango kush, tangie kush, .


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 11, 2015)

anybody have any experience with some of the reg ufo's from choice/tude right now? I got sent some mango tango, grape ox, longs peak blue, and afternoon delight, and does anyone know if the top tao outdoor mix is auto?


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 12, 2015)

I just picked up 13 kosher kush regs, and 5 emdog fems for $170 at midweeksong with a discount code. plus all their freebies. not a bad deal. It's tough to find a pack of kosher regs, even tougher to find them less than $170, I'll consider the emdog a freebie


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 14, 2015)

just grabbed qrazy train, go time, shangri-la, mother tongue, grape inferno, and the void by TGA at the emerald cup! 

got some testers with those! the helper x querkle, and gg#4 x querkle I'm pretty set for 2016 with beans to pheno hunt through


----------



## cannakid705 (Dec 14, 2015)

got some purple afghan from dinafem and florida lemons from dna ordered from GTASB, i have been trying to find a seed bank in CAD. that offers raskal og genetics or cannaventure, both seem to have some very nice gear, but both seem impossible to find for me.


----------



## D'sNuts (Dec 14, 2015)

cannakid705 said:


> got some purple afghan from dinafem and florida lemons from dna ordered from GTASB, i have been trying to find a seed bank in CAD. that offers raskal og genetics or cannaventure, both seem to have some very nice gear, but both seem impossible to find for me.


Attitude, or The Choice have both breeders you're looking for!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2015)

Got my orders from Seeds Here Now and Dank Team. SHN threw in Cherry Lime x Lemon Alien (La Plata Labs) and TDT threw in Danny's OG (by Head in the Clouds).


Anyone got info on these two?


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent 700 bux to HGS seeds and loaded up on:

White russian
Ak47
Jamaican grape
Romulan
Northern lights 5

And for that i got some free seeds
Mozambique poison 
Nepalese something


----------



## BrownDirtDisciple (Dec 15, 2015)

Brown Dirt Warrior...ill have full journal and review...wish me luck


----------



## miketaco (Dec 16, 2015)

BrownDirtDisciple said:


> Brown Dirt Warrior...ill have full journal and review...wish me luck


um ive always wanted to know if this works... and i called him a phoney cause of the transaction seem sketcy.. so u might prove me wrong keep me posted ive allways wanted to see this grow other than him


----------



## BrownDirtDisciple (Dec 16, 2015)

miketaco said:


> um ive always wanted to know if this works... and i called him a phoney cause of the transaction seem sketcy.. so u might prove me wrong keep me posted ive allways wanted to see this grow other than him


i sure will guy


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 16, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Sent 700 bux to HGS seeds and loaded up on:
> 
> White russian
> Ak47
> ...


who's northern lights#5? i bought nl5 from british columbia seeds, 14 bucks a piece for regular beans.. i planted 2 both wer female but took almost 4 months in veg to get a few clones off each..very slow growth, however the buds wer top notch and after 5 generations of clone moms, the clone moms are way better than the original seed moms, now a clone with 3 weeks of veg produces countless clones. i give clones 2 weeks of veg after rooted and 8 weeks in flower to get 2-3 ft tall plants with very nice buds, very unique smell n taste a but berry, a bit spicy, but very crystalized,big calyxs, very little leaf,so easy to trim buds...way diferent tjhan my nirvana northern lights..the nirvana nl is a bigger producer but not quite as potent very different but both are great weed...


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 16, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> who's northern lights#5? i bought nl5 from british columbia seeds, 14 bucks a piece for regular beans.. i planted 2 both wer female but took almost 4 months in veg to get a few clones off each..very slow growth, however the buds wer top notch and after 5 generations of clone moms, the clone moms are way better than the original seed moms, now a clone with 3 weeks of veg produces countless clones. i give clones 2 weeks of veg after rooted and 8 weeks in flower to get 2-3 ft tall plants with very nice buds, very unique smell n taste a but berry, a bit spicy, but very crystalized,big calyxs, very little leaf,so easy to trim buds...way diferent tjhan my nirvana northern lights..the nirvana nl is a bigger producer but not quite as potent very different but both are great weed...


I believe my NL5 was bred in BC (HGS seeds is a Canadian distributor).

The first time I got them from HGS I had no probs whatsoever. Popped great and grew like mad, producing some heavy heavy buds. No complaints at all. I haven't popped any of the new ones I got yet...

But I usually pop 10-12 seeds at a time and.... most are usually good, but ever once in a while you get a plant that is just a weakling and a straggler that either doesn't turn out at all or just needs extra time. Think I have that prob right now with an AK47 plant I have right now. Took a long time to get going, but now...she's a beauty. I want to make a mom out of her, but I worry... lol


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 17, 2015)

Illuminati Seeds - Divine Apocalypse


----------



## coonhound (Dec 17, 2015)

still waiting lol.....


----------



## miketaco (Dec 17, 2015)

just came in!...ty bonza 

and so its not to get confused with the other coins im showing old and new ones..got a collection going...got one more purchase to go going to give midweek song


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 17, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> Made my 1st purchase with Midweeksong.....used the 20% discount......ordered:
> 
> Mr. Nice - Afghan Haze (15 reg seeds)
> Hazeman - Fat Purple (12 reg seeds)
> ...


Good shit. Whats the 20% code?


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 18, 2015)

roll20


and an update, i still haven't received my order, it's been sitting at my post office for 3 days...which is strange, normally when a package arrives there, i get the package that day....so i'm hoping everythings ok and that it arrives today, because right now i'm a little nervous.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bodhi Seeds - Starflight and White Lotus


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Buckeye Purple !!


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 19, 2015)

The past few months I've ordered:

Sincity seeds -
15 reg. Silverback Jack
15 reg. Gorilla Grip
15 reg. Sour Nightmare Kush
15 reg. Lilac Jack
15 reg. Blue Lime pie
15 reg. Aliens Jackd Up
Got 3 fem Gorillas in the Night promo
Also got these off Cbliss
10 reg. Key Lime Pie BX (KLP x BLP)
10 reg. Rhubarb Pie (Plat. Cherry Pie x BLP)
5 reg. Jack Horner (BLP X Lilac Jack)
5 reg. Shepherds Pie (BLP X Lambs Bread)

In House Seeds -
Black Cherry Pie BX1 (BCS X BCP)

Got a buncha good freebies with all of these. Also got a 5 pack of fem auto testers from The Vault which are Alien OG x Triangle Kush which I have 3 of I'm chopping today 2 I'm saving for a rainy day. I'm also running 1x MK Ultra Auto, 1x Cheese XXL auto, and 1x Auto Pounder With Cheese. All of which I got as freebies and I have a log on here of all 6.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 20, 2015)

anybody run heavy weight or black skull seeds? i have 5 feminized five 0 and a few different hevy weight strains..id like to hear some reviews before i plant...


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ocean Grown Seeds Obi Wan Og Kush and a pack of Buckeye Purple coming to me soon


----------



## greywind (Dec 20, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> Ocean Grown Seeds Obi Wan Og Kush and a pack of Buckeye Purple coming to me soon


Did you get those OG beans from Lumberjack on IG? I've watched VaderOG grow some amazing phenos of Obi Wan OG. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 20, 2015)

greywind said:


> Did you get those OG beans from Lumberjack on IG? I've watched VaderOG grow some amazing phenos of Obi Wan OG. Cheers and happy hunting!


yes sir!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 21, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> roll20
> 
> 
> and an update, i still haven't received my order, it's been sitting at my post office for 3 days...which is strange, normally when a package arrives there, i get the package that day....so i'm hoping everythings ok and that it arrives today, because right now i'm a little nervous.


It's Christmas. Shit happens a lot more slowly this time of year, I wouldn't stress too much at this point.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 21, 2015)

Chocolate Rain from Eskobar seeds because it sounds like the dankness, dark bitter chocolate with sour cream! Also got two chocolate cheese freebies and only ordered five seeds.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 21, 2015)

ran chocolate rain from eskobar a few yrs back. its up there with barney's with me imo. just terrible... smell/taste.
hope you got better luck....


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> ran chocolate rain from eskobar a few yrs back. its up there with barney's with me imo. just terrible... smell/taste.
> hope you got better luck....


Shit I hope you just happened to get some bad phenos... I've heard good things and bad things about barneys, running their LSD right now and the smell is decent. Reviews on their site are all excellent but who knows if it was their friends, them, or real, unbiased reviews. Hum.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 21, 2015)

an update, i did receive my order, it only took about a week! that's half the time of choice/attitude and 1/3rd of the time from cannazon!

this was the fastest i've ever received an order (although, i ordered single seeds from Single Seed Centre and they came very fast, a week or less)

Midweek Song is now my go to place for seeds!


----------



## coonhound (Dec 21, 2015)

if i dont get my order in, i may just give them a go.. next time around


----------



## coonhound (Dec 23, 2015)

got them in hell yes that was a long wait. lol


----------



## CanBud (Dec 23, 2015)

Skywalker OG from Reserva Privada.....anybody grown this? They are on their way from the UK!


----------



## bubblenut (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> Skywalker OG from Reserva Privada.....anybody grown this? They are on their way from the UK!


You will love this strain! Its very heady smoke... i have grown two plants under 600watts hps and pulled just under 32 ounces.... chunky dank buds that just ooze resin!


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> You will love this strain! Its very heady smoke... i have grown two plants under 600watts hps and pulled just under 32 ounces.... chunky dank buds that just ooze resin!


Yowzer that's a pretty good haul! Better have my shit together by then.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 24, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> an update, i did receive my order, it only took about a week! that's half the time of choice/attitude and 1/3rd of the time from cannazon!
> 
> this was the fastest i've ever received an order (although, i ordered single seeds from Single Seed Centre and they came very fast, a week or less)
> 
> Midweek Song is now my go to place for seeds!


How do you pay for seeds? I wanted to buy a visa gift card and use it but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 24, 2015)

Insane Seed Posse - Insane Chem 91


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> Skywalker OG from Reserva Privada.....anybody grown this? They are on their way from the UK!


I started a pack a couple of weeks ago, 100% germination and they all look good! Sorry I have not been able to finish them yet, but I will be a couple of weeks ahead of you.


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I started a pack a couple of weeks ago, 100% germination and they all look good! Sorry I have not been able to finish them yet, but I will be a couple of weeks ahead of you.


Make sure you post some pics, I'll be waaaaay behind your grow!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 24, 2015)

starlet kush, Gage Green Genetics

i love the Jo and wanted to see it crossed with a nice kush

viola


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh man I went nuts this holiday season on beans lol. I ordered a pack of in house mendobreath f2xplatinum bubba yesterday from dank team, and 2 packs of new Red eyed crosses from sour patch. Sent money off for dankonomics gorilla glue x stardawg and pre 98 x stardawg. 

Sent away for some 3 chems by topdawg and palpatine by DVG but I am starting to get worried as my money arrived on saturday according to tracking but dude said he never got it... sketchy much


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh man I went nuts this holiday season on beans lol. I ordered a pack of in house mendobreath f2xplatinum bubba yesterday from dank team, and 2 packs of new Red eyed crosses from sour patch. Sent money off for dankonomics gorilla glue x stardawg and pre 98 x stardawg.
> 
> Sent away for some 3 chems by topdawg and palpatine by DVG but I am starting to get worried as my money arrived on saturday according to tracking but dude said he never got it... sketchy much



Fuck man did you have to take out a second mortgage haha! JK that's a lil bit of a splurge no doubt.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> Fuck man did you have to take out a second mortgage haha! JK that's a lil bit of a splurge no doubt.


Not gonna lie was most of the xmas bonus I got this year. Not having kids pays off this time of the year


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Not gonna lie was most of the xmas bonus I got this year. Not having kids pays off this time of the year


I hear ya!


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh man I went nuts this holiday season on beans lol. I ordered a pack of in house mendobreath f2xplatinum bubba yesterday from dank team, and 2 packs of new Red eyed crosses from sour patch. Sent money off for dankonomics gorilla glue x stardawg and pre 98 x stardawg.
> 
> Sent away for some 3 chems by topdawg and palpatine by DVG but I am starting to get worried as my money arrived on saturday according to tracking but dude said he never got it... sketchy much


If you don't mind me asking... how do you pay for your seeds? I was going to use a visa gift card at Midweek but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 25, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> If you don't mind me asking... how do you pay for your seeds? I was going to use a visa gift card at Midweek but it wouldn't let me.


I use cash for most American banks or my cc for overseas


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I use cash for most American banks or my cc for overseas


Im in New Jersey, theres no banks. Smh. Credit card is ok you think?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 25, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Im in New Jersey, theres no banks. Smh. Credit card is ok you think?


I have been ordering seeds for little over 4 years, pretty much always used my card until I started ordering from American banks. I am in no way legal and other than one greentape package I have never had a worry.
They don't charge your cc with seeds inc. or anything g so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 25, 2015)

GLG and SVOC are legit. straight cash is fine. just get tracking no signature so you know it got there. svoc takes gift cards.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 25, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Im in New Jersey, theres no banks. Smh. Credit card is ok you think?


And there are banks in ca, some on the east coast too. Most are on instagram.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> And there are banks in ca, some on the east coast too. Most are on instagram.


Can you refer me to a good east coast bank... i would appreciate it. I ready to put my new lec630w i bought myself for xmas to work. Lol


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 25, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on this deal.. Merry Christmas promo to myself.


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 26, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> How do you pay for seeds? I wanted to buy a visa gift card and use it but it wouldn't let me.


Hi BP

Merry Christmas

The card to purchase is a reloadable netspend visa card that can be bought at just about any gas station or walmart... but it must be reloadable so it can be used again and again and there is a small fee aplied to international orders, after you buy the card you can call the phone # on it to find out the fee and let them know it will be used internationally.
Hope that helps!
https://www.netspend.com/

Lewis
MWS


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 26, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Can you refer me to a good east coast bank... i would appreciate it. I ready to put my new lec630w i bought myself for xmas to work. Lol


Great lakes genetics.com, out of Michigan, excellent experience with this seed vendor, I send an unsigned money order....... I was skeptical at first but after my first order arrived I made another, and I've had no issues. I am also located in Michigan, but have heard stories of international buyers having success with GLG as well.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 26, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi BP
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> ...


Thanks Lewis. I spoke to you in an email. The card i bought was only available in $100 my order was 105.00. I reduced it to $90.90 and lost some freebies. 
How does ordering show up on statements?
Thanks for all your help, you got good prices and I've heard shipping was fast.
Im looking forward to ordering.


----------



## CrackerNix (Dec 26, 2015)

BCBD -Ultimate Purple
Oasis - Purple Thunder


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 26, 2015)

Pure raspberry kush
Pure Irene
Galactic glue


----------



## Cavalry (Dec 26, 2015)

Just got my Peak Seeds BC, Skunk Berry, this strain is a classic. Grew it out in the past, hoping again to find the Grape Soda pheno.
Sent cash, free awesome stealth shipping, a little more than 2 weeks turn around.


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 26, 2015)

Picked up some hso fems, been a while since i"ve run any of their gear, but i remember it being pretty dense and potent.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 26, 2015)

Illuminati Seeds - Pestilence S1 and Temple x 13 Roses


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Bohdi and seedpac.

Have another order but waiting on stock. Thats even more bohdi and some Karma Genetics.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 26, 2015)

hydgrow said:


> Bohdi and seedpac.
> 
> Have another order but waiting on stock. Thats even more bohdi and some Karma Genetics.


dope shirt!


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> dope shirt!


Get over to GLG and get you one!


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Dec 26, 2015)

Alphakronik- belka
Th seeds- darkstar
Dutch passion- auto ultimate and think different
Female seeds- c99
Auto seeds- trans siberian

From midweek song


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 26, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Thanks Lewis. I spoke to you in an email. The card i bought was only available in $100 my order was 105.00. I reduced it to $90.90 and lost some freebies.
> How does ordering show up on statements?
> Thanks for all your help, you got good prices and I've heard shipping was fast.
> Im looking forward to ordering.


Let me know in a pm what you left out of our 3Bs and I will put them in. It's Christmas.

Lewis


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 26, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Let me know in a pm what you left out of our 3Bs and I will put them in. It's Christmas.
> 
> Lewis


Your customer service is great,Lewis.you were very prompt and followed up quickly with issues from tracking numbers on my two recent orders.
Thank you


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 26, 2015)

Illuminati Seeds - Notorious OG along with a GLG T-shirt


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 29, 2015)

Picked up:

Dynasty Genetics - Huckleberry IBL - 2x - I somehow suspect this one won't be available forever.

G13 x 88 HP - Hazeman (and 2 free packs of Fat Purple to go with... seems like people are digging on that one too bonus.) - 2x

Ghost Train Haze #1 - 1x Fem pack. We'll see what this one brings to the table.

Jack47 Auto 5 pack - found a great little spot near my house for the summer. They're gonna love it. Also want to see how the Sweet Seed fare stacks up as I saw a grow journal of this one in particular recently and it was frost city. Probably will hybridize my best Sugar Punch and Chernobyl cuts to it and see about working it for outdoors around here for myself. They have a 3 free seed promo on top of the 5 you get. Still kind of pricey though. These auto breeders are probably making some bank.


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 29, 2015)

5 x Barney's Farm Chronic Thunder Feminized Cannabis Seeds
5 x DNA Genetics LTD Edition 91 Krypt Cannabis Seeds. Just purchase yesterday don't no much about them hoping that they will do the job


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 29, 2015)

The Real Cannarado Genetics - Dubblemotorboat


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 29, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> The Real Cannarado Genetics - Dubblemotorboat


Where did you get these from?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 29, 2015)

hydgrow said:


> Where did you get these from?


Greenline Organics http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/cannarado-genetics/ $85 a pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 29, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Can you refer me to a good east coast bank... i would appreciate it. I ready to put my new lec630w i bought myself for xmas to work. Lol


Where did you bet the lec from?


----------



## blowingupjake (Dec 29, 2015)

Mr Nice:
Critical Mass
Nordle
Shark Shock
Angel's Breath


----------



## mogroith (Dec 29, 2015)

Southern Star Seeds
2 x All stars packs 20 random seeds in each
Rhino Cookies


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 29, 2015)

midnight fire
fire og x purple mayhem

nor'star genetics
just scooped up another pack.

im thinking from 30 seeds i should find something incredible.
im only 4 beans in & finding shit like this : OMG !


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 30, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Where did you bet the lec from?


My local shop.


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bubble gum x OG Kush from 420 seeds. 4 weeks from harvest,frostiest i've seen,smells amazing,looks like the yield will be killer too.I was skeptical,but,my buddy swears by them.Glad I listened.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 30, 2015)

smoke and coke said:


> 650 is a nice order to open up when it comes. i am jealous because i love getting beans.
> 
> i have only ordered twice this year due to cash flow but i usually go thru the tude.
> 
> ...



Try support American breeders there a lot out not all as big as some but equally good meds ....place like La Plata Pristine strains and cool breeds...if ever want smoke real Sours or just Diesel or lots Chem is Top Dawg Seeds! My fav ...Bodhi! Some stuff is hit lot miss but when he nails it he nails it! Appy super sknk great ...also can get exotics from Riot Seed Company! Giesel crosses home of ClockWork Orange strain ..blood rose..east west crosses..And gotta throw in Elite Cannabis friends and leaders in CBD BREEDING and compassion ..HeirLoom Genetics also Cbd and exotic Chems and skunks


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 30, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> My local shop.


Good for mixing


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 30, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> not purchased, but i got a pack of indiana bubble gums, some biker kush coming on the way, 100 day super sliver haze, some gigga moon, giga bud x full moon, and a few other things i'm forgetting atm..
> super stoked to finally get some indiana bubble gum though..


Me too!!!! Tru one from early 80s. Ours is called the Pacer pheno but it's sooooo frosty il post pic


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 30, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> The Real Cannarado Genetics - Dubblemotorboat


He's almost there


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 30, 2015)

hydgrow said:


> Where did you get these from?


Facebook!!! Instagram


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 30, 2015)

mucha_mota said:


> midnight fire
> fire og x purple mayhem
> 
> nor'star genetics
> ...


30!!! Damm. Takes me 5-6!max then vault and seal well til next use


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 30, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Try support American breeders there a lot out not all as big as some but equally good meds ....place like La Plata Pristine strains and cool breeds...if ever want smoke real Sours or just Diesel or lots Chem is Top Dawg Seeds! My fav ...Bodhi! Some stuff is hit lot miss but when he nails it he nails it! Appy super sknk great ...also can get exotics from Riot Seed Company! Giesel crosses home of ClockWork Orange strain ..blood rose..east west crosses..And gotta throw in Elite Cannabis friends and leaders in CBD BREEDING and compassion ..HeirLoom Genetics also Cbd and exotic Chems and skunks


What about Dankonomics? I was thinking about ordering the chocolate stardog.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 30, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> What about Dankonomics? I was thinking about ordering the chocolate stardog.


It's prob a pack they bread from Top Dawg as JJ created Stardawg but doesn't mean can't sell it others ya if get Stardawg I'd get one its full of flavor for years big Chem staple now that's Stardawg Guava cut


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 30, 2015)

This is what im talking about. Looks dank af.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 30, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Good for mixing


Mixing what?


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 30, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Me too!!!! Tru one from early 80s. Ours is called the Pacer pheno but it's sooooo frosty il post pic



Wow thats frosty. Nice looking bud...got any pics of her before chopping?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 30, 2015)

bryangtho said:


> 5 x Barney's Farm Chronic Thunder Feminized Cannabis Seeds
> 5 x DNA Genetics LTD Edition 91 Krypt Cannabis Seeds. Just purchase yesterday don't no much about them hoping that they will do the job


Yo if you pop the DNA Limited 91 krypt make a thread and post your results if u can i got a pack..


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 30, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yo if you pop the DNA Limited 91 krypt make a thread and post your results if u can i got a pack..


Yes I will do that will crack them as soon as they turn up. Get them ready for the next round they looks like there going to be good


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 1, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes I will do that will crack them as soon as they turn up. Get them ready for the next round they looks like there going to be good


Ive bougght many of the DNA Limited ..there was a buy a pack get a free pack of training day for the llongest time..lets just say I got 6 full packs for free loll..they are the cheapest DNA genetics around beside the DNA Lemon Skunk..id def check your grow/updates when you pop em.

someone threw piccs of some crosses he made using a PCK (Purple Captain Krypt) and they all look like some serious fire..i have a pack of that also..along with 2 super lemon og, a snowland and Purple & Grape LA..gonna pop em all sometime and see whatsup.


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2016)

Are they any good im using a very old strain northern lights which iv been using for 15 years and mate give me a form c-99 not sure what they are. But not as good to smoke as the northern lights


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 1, 2016)

CanBud said:


> Fuck man did you have to take out a second mortgage haha! JK that's a lil bit of a splurge no doubt.


Let me know about the gorilla glue...
Im getting the pre 98x stardog too. Chocolate Stardog!


----------



## akmatanuska (Jan 2, 2016)

Just got this, there's only 1 pack left. Just dropped to lol


----------



## greywind (Jan 2, 2016)

I put my first order into TDT for the NYE promo. A bunch of first to start off the new year as I finally have some Exotic Genetics in my stable, Cookies and Cream to be exact. I can't remember one of the freebies being offered (3 pack each), but I know I have Sin City's Blue Power (version?), Lilac Jack, and Triple Cherry Diesel. They'll all find their way into the ground eventually. Cheers!


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 2, 2016)

greywind said:


> I put my first order into TDT for the NYE promo. A bunch of first to start off the new year as I finally have some Exotic Genetics in my stable, Cookies and Cream to be exact. I can't remember one of the freebies being offered (3 pack each), but I know I have Sin City's Blue Power (version?), Lilac Jack, and Triple Cherry Diesel. They'll all find their way into the ground eventually. Cheers!


There's a strain called cookies and Chem that's been bread and finishing the work done for this year is cannabis cup it will be entered you'll probably love that one of the better tasting..... There's also TI TS meeting this is the shit Original Girl Scout cookie crust with sour diesel from the sour crew. And last year's first-place winner ChemScout. CH EMdog 91 X Thin mint cookies


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 2, 2016)

will not lie , love to get a cut of blue power.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks to the homie @bigworm6969 for the package 
Blue kimbo and sour blackcherry


----------



## coonhound (Jan 3, 2016)

those two sound tasty as heck good score....


----------



## 420monster (Jan 3, 2016)

40 seeds total

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2016)

that choc stardawg sounds fucking good as shit!


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 4, 2016)

greywind said:


> I put my first order into TDT for the NYE promo. A bunch of first to start off the new year as I finally have some Exotic Genetics in my stable, Cookies and Cream to be exact. I can't remember one of the freebies being offered (3 pack each), but I know I have Sin City's Blue Power (version?), Lilac Jack, and Triple Cherry Diesel. They'll all find their way into the ground eventually. Cheers!


I was super bummed they switched the promo a few days before new years, but im hoping they toss in some other freebies depending what breeders you order from. I know nothing about sin city seeds...


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 4, 2016)

1x AlphaKronik - Galactic Glue - Reg
1x LaPlata - Sour Pez - Reg
1x LaPlata - Budda Delight - Reg
1x Exotic - Elusive OG
1x Crockett Family Farms - Sour Banana Sherbet
1x H.N.W - Tardis - Reg


----------



## shonuff_305 (Jan 4, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Pure raspberry kush
> Pure Irene
> Galactic glue


Is this cannaventure pure irene cut


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 4, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Is this cannaventure pure irene cut


Yeah it is and the raspberry kush


----------



## shonuff_305 (Jan 4, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Yeah it is and the raspberry kush


Are you gonna start a grow journal. The irene is a top strain down here in the south


----------



## miketaco (Jan 4, 2016)

went with bonza again..sry midweek song i really was going to give you the biz but i got a good deal once again =x


Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold
GreenHouse Seeds Jack Herer 

 Bomb Seeds THC Bomb
 World of Seeds Afghan Kush


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 4, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Are you gonna start a grow journal. The irene is a top strain down here in the south


Yeah bro just put them in water can't wait. What you running now?


----------



## shonuff_305 (Jan 4, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Yeah bro just put them in water can't wait. What you running now?


Dr Green Thumb chemdawg#4 x g13, and ecsd in flowering. And in veg I got sweet-n-sour cookies and pez berry sour. The title to the threads is chemdawg#4 and ecsd take 1 and the other is Sweet-n-sour


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2016)

kimbo kush


----------



## futant (Jan 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> kimbo kush


Bodhi Dream Beaver
Ace Double Thai
Archive Oregon Lemons
Rare Dankness GTH#1
Hazeman's Monkey Balls
Hazeman's GHigh
Sin City Seeds Dream and Sour

MWS absolutely killing it with the customer service. I am blown away.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 5, 2016)

Freebie


----------



## RB-25 (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> that fuckin sucks, i want some white master kush too, might gun that down from raskal


White Master Kush is an amazing strain from OG Raskel with my last harvest about 3 zips per plant and my plants tested out at 27.57 with some awesome terpene profiles, they were nice dense nugs u get the chance to grow this amazing strain do it. Any questions about this strain feel free to ask have a good one guys.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

im actually looking into the socal master kush cut.may settle for a cut of the white mk tho


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3579054
> 
> Freebie
> View attachment 3579055


From SPSB? I got the exact same order in Saturday


----------



## greywind (Jan 6, 2016)

I have to give applause to TDT. New year's eve order has made it to my door, even with a holiday in between, in less than a week. Exotic Genetix Cookies & Cream, along with NYE special freebies by SCS Blue Power, Triple Cherry D, & Lilac Jack, as well as BOG Lifestar. That in itself was a haul for me, but I also received 2 fem Ghost OG by CVS. It's like they read my mind as I have been yearning for some more Ghost OG in my life after having the cut for a short time last year. Cheers all!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 7, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Yeah it is and the raspberry kush


I thought Irene was a clone only based out of Atlanta. Never heard of it refered to as raspberry kush. is this cannaventure description?


----------



## greywind (Jan 7, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I thought Irene was a clone only based out of Atlanta. Never heard of it refered to as raspberry kush. is this cannaventure description?


CVS did a "Pure" line that included clone only strains, like Ghost OG, Irene Kush, Animal Cookies, & Raspberry Kush. All fem seeds, S1's if you will. Irene and Raspberry Kush are two different offerings. Cheers!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 7, 2016)

Aficionadoseeds
Blessed and humbled to have these.


----------



## OntarioCannabis (Jan 7, 2016)

The Choice Seeds:

DNA - Lemon OG Kush
DNA - Sour Secret
DinaFem - Strawberry Amnesia
Barney's - Amnesia Lemon
Greenhouse - Super Lemon Haze
Strain Hunters - Flowerbomb Kush
Dutch Passion - Shaman
Dr. Underground - King Kong


----------



## LamontCranston (Jan 7, 2016)

ghost train haze 1 -Rare Dankness
Longs peak blue - Rare Dankness
Dark Shadow Haze - Rare dankness
Quin and Tonic (Harlequin x Cannatonic) - La Plata Labs

Thanks Oregon Seed Bank =)


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 7, 2016)

futant said:


> Bodhi Dream Beaver
> Ace Double Thai
> Archive Oregon Lemons
> Rare Dankness GTH#1
> ...



did i miss it in the Bodhi thread? sorry if i did but when are you going to pop the Dream Beaver?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 7, 2016)

CSI Humbolt - Branded Bubba from SVOC


----------



## futant (Jan 8, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> did i miss it in the Bodhi thread? sorry if i did but when are you going to pop the Dream Beaver?


Not immediately, I just wanted to snag some before they were unavailable.


----------



## OntarioCannabis (Jan 8, 2016)

CanBud said:


> Skywalker OG from Reserva Privada.....anybody grown this? They are on their way from the UK!


I had success with the Skywalker OG from RP.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 8, 2016)

Extreme cream exotic
Goo-chee norstar
Blue power fem sin city got them half off at bonanza


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 8, 2016)

Karma-headbanger.


----------



## Johnny @ppleweed (Jan 8, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> Got me 2 lil grape god sprouts already. They peeked up out the rock wool 3 days after i put them in without germing first cuz i forgot. Germed 2 white alien snd they both split open within 24 hrs. So far so good.


 How are those white aliens coming along? I ordered some of those today I can't really find any information on them so don't know what to expect.


----------



## greywind (Jan 8, 2016)

I hopefully found a direct source for Hazeman beans in the US. I sent off a money order for the following six packs: Elephant Stomper, White Grapes, (Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow) x (Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow), Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow, The White x Aloha White Widow, and Chem D x LA Pure Kush. Yeah, I want a Grape Stomper pheno in my life real bad, LOL! Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 8, 2016)

Johnny @ppleweed said:


> How are those white aliens coming along? I ordered some of those today I can't really find any information on them so don't know what to expect.


They are pretty identical, except one is out growing the other just a little. They are brand new so its going to be tough to find any real info on them other than what dna says. I topped mine early to promote branching. The side branching was minimal until i topped. Good healthy plant tho they both out grew my grapegod. Ill share a pic in a few.


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 8, 2016)

RB-25 said:


> White Master Kush is an amazing strain from OG Raskel with my last harvest about 3 zips per plant and my plants tested out at 27.57 with some awesome terpene profiles, they were nice dense nugs u get the chance to grow this amazing strain do it. Any questions about this strain feel free to ask have a good one guys.


Soil?


----------



## futant (Jan 8, 2016)

greywind said:


> I hopefully found a direct source for Hazeman beans in the US. I sent off a money order for the following six packs: Elephant Stomper, White Grapes, (Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow) x (Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow), Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow, The White x Aloha White Widow, and Chem D x LA Pure Kush. Yeah, I want a Grape Stomper pheno in my life real bad, LOL! Cheers and happy hunting!


Get em while you can, friends are trying to explain to him listing seeds "for sale" on instagram isn't safe. These are people that care and don't want to see Hazeman clipped.


----------



## Johnny @ppleweed (Jan 8, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> They are pretty identical, except one is out growing the other just a little. They are brand new so its going to be tough to find any real info on them other than what dna says. I topped mine early to promote branching. The side branching was minimal until i topped. Good healthy plant tho they both out grew my grapegod. Ill share a pic in a few.


 Hopefully mine will turn out the same. I already planned on doing a bit of topping do to lack of space.I look forward to that pic


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 8, 2016)

Johnny @ppleweed said:


> Hopefully mine will turn out the same. I already planned on doing a bit of topping do to lack of space.I look forward to that pic


top 2 pic are 2 white alien on the left and grapegod on right 3rd is grapegod and the last is 2 white alien. keep in mind the only nutes i have been using, (embarrased to even say) miricle grow all purpose. lol, im lazy and just grabbed it at home depot. ill make it to the hydro shop to pick up hollands secret 3 part before i start the aeroflo 36....


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 8, 2016)

Johnny @ppleweed said:


> Hopefully mine will turn out the same. I already planned on doing a bit of topping do to lack of space.I look forward to that pic


i think f1 hybrids are supposed to all be the same pheno. im not positive since i have read they are and also that they arent. with my exp they are.


----------



## Johnny @ppleweed (Jan 8, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> top 2 pic are 2 white alien on the left and grapegod on right 3rd is grapegod and the last is 2 white alien. keep in mind the only nutes i have been using, (embarrased to even say) miricle grow all purpose. lol, im lazy and just grabbed it at home depot. ill make it to the hydro shop to pick up hollands secret 3 part before i start the aeroflo 36....


 Looking nice man keep up the good work I'm sure all of them will be some killer smoke. Nothing wrong with a bit of miricle grow that's all my dad used back when he grew and it was always killer. The only thing I don't like is there soil it used to look pretty decent but now it's like they chopped up a tree and put it in the bag lol


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 8, 2016)

Johnny @ppleweed said:


> Looking nice man keep up the good work I'm sure all of them will be some killer smoke. Nothing wrong with a bit of miricle grow that's all my dad used back when he grew and it was always killer. The only thing I don't like is there soil it used to look pretty decent but now it's like they chopped up a tree and put it in the bag lol


For sure the soil not good. I used some bagged organic mix scotts or something half and half or close with perlite. Ro water but ya back in the dy i used it, when i was like 15 and always got good growth. I dhould have went with the reg the all purpose is low on phos. But ya killer, martian mean green x white widow.. got to be nice but im really excited about grape god in the aero flow.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 9, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> i think f1 hybrids are supposed to all be the same pheno. im not positive since i have read they are and also that they arent. with my exp they are.


In a perfect world they are. In the cannabis world because a lot of times the parents are not that homozygous they aren't perfectly uniform. In the actual plant breeding world, F1 hybrids have essentially perfect uniformity. 

People who say F1's are unstable are growing polyhybrids - not F1's. F1's demand homozygous plants, or as close to it as reasonable - which is the case with Cannabis - there are companies that offer legit close to F1's like Chimera and PeakseedsBC but they are still a bit variable due to the fact they can't breed with millions of plants and the whole business is essentially illegal.


----------



## 806KING (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's my latest buy


----------



## testiclees (Jan 9, 2016)

FIVE WHITE NIGHTMARE REGS


----------



## greywind (Jan 9, 2016)

806KING said:


> Here's my latest buy


I love seeing VaderOG's genetics making their rounds in the community. I've been watching him grow and breed for almost 5 years now. He definitely breeds some fire, and that Alien Rift male he's used for all of his latest crosses is a stud and a half. Only fire coming out of those Jawa Pie, Obi Wan, and Houdini Rift. Happy hunting!


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 9, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> top 2 pic are 2 white alien on the left and grapegod on right 3rd is grapegod and the last is 2 white alien. keep in mind the only nutes i have been using, (embarrased to even say) miricle grow all purpose. lol, im lazy and just grabbed it at home depot. ill make it to the hydro shop to pick up hollands secret 3 part before i start the aeroflo 36....


man, throw that miracle grow out!


----------



## 806KING (Jan 9, 2016)

greywind said:


> I love seeing VaderOG's genetics making their rounds in the community. I've been watching him grow and breed for almost 5 years now. He definitely breeds some fire, and that Alien Rift male he's used for all of his latest crosses is a stud and a half. Only fire coming out of those Jawa Pie, Obi Wan, and Houdini Rift. Happy hunting!


Thanks looking forward to hunting and actually gonna grab all his gear. Got a list of strains. I probably got 3-4 grand in seeds lol got a big collection


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 9, 2016)

806KING said:


> Thanks looking forward to hunting and actually gonna grab all his gear. Got a list of strains. I probably got 3-4 grand in seeds lol got a big collection


Where did you buy those?


----------



## greywind (Jan 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Where did you buy those?


Lumberjackseedsource on IG is the go to guy at the moment. Cheers!


----------



## 806KING (Jan 9, 2016)

You beat me too it lol


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 9, 2016)

1 x Vision Seeds Northern Lights Feminized Cannabis Seeds

1 x Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized Cannabis Seeds

1 x Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush Feminized Weed Seeds | Cannabis Seeds

2 x Barney's Farm Liberty Haze Feminized Weed Seeds | Cannabis Seeds

1 x Strain Hunters Money Maker Feminized Cannabis Seeds

1 x Dr Krippling Incredible Bulk Feminized Cannabis Seeds | Pot Seeds

1 x World of Seeds Mazar x White Rhino Feminized Marijuana Seeds

1 x Next Generation Seeds Romulan Diesel Feminized Marijuana Seeds

1 x Barney's Farm Cookies Kush Feminized Cannabis Seeds | Pot Seeds

1 x Future Island Feminised Cannabis Seeds | Weed Seeds | Pot Seeds

1 x Free: Polar Express

1 x Free: Arjan's Haze 1

1 x Free: Currant Kush

1 x Free: First Lady

1 x Free: White Jack

1 x Free: Little Kushy Auto


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 9, 2016)

greywind said:


> Lumberjackseedsource on IG is the go to guy at the moment. Cheers!





806KING said:


> You beat me too it lol


Thank you fellas. Just started looking at a few of his crosses... and they sound great!


----------



## bdt1981 (Jan 9, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> man, throw that miracle grow out!


Definitely not my number 1 choice. Not even my number 10. But yes throw it out for sure i will.


----------



## greywind (Jan 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thank you fellas. Just started looking at a few of his crosses... and they sound great!


Check VaderOG out on YouTube. He grows just about everything he breeds and Ocean Grown Genetics offers up on his channel. Met him at the So Cal cup last year, and he seemed like a down to earth fella, tall as fuck. His jar of Alien Rift wreaked through the glass!!! I'm exaggerating, a little, but it was one of the best bowls I've ever smoked in the 20 years I've been toking.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 10, 2016)

greywind said:


> Check VaderOG out on YouTube. He grows just about everything he breeds and Ocean Grown Genetics offers up on his channel. Met him at the So Cal cup last year, and he seemed like a down to earth fella, tall as fuck. His jar of Alien Rift wreaked through the glass!!! I'm exaggerating, a little, but it was one of the best bowls I've ever smoked in the 20 years I've been toking.


Thats my next selection and his dark helmet


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 11, 2016)

Thc development "white afghani " , and " Midnight Fire"


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 12, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Thc development "white afghani " , and " Midnight Fire"


Have you gone with any THC Development gear in past? Or has anyone else? Thanks.

Eyeing couple items myself but I like to do lil bit of research when it comes to prospective breeders that are unknown to me.

Haha, double sided coin, you dont want to get stuck w some trash, yet ALL are "unknown" until they are known! Once upon a time, I was like, "who is Exotic Genetix?" Haha funny how that works...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 12, 2016)

greywind said:


> Check VaderOG out on YouTube. He grows just about everything he breeds and Ocean Grown Genetics offers up on his channel. Met him at the So Cal cup last year, and he seemed like a down to earth fella, tall as fuck. His jar of Alien Rift wreaked through the glass!!! I'm exaggerating, a little, but it was one of the best bowls I've ever smoked in the 20 years I've been toking.


Glad to hear it. I've always enjoyed his videos. He's on my list to check out for sure.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 12, 2016)

Cc Larry og, IHG grand double purple,


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 12, 2016)

Glazed Cherries f2 by kief sweat @substrategenetics .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2016)

Cc tahoe og regs and ihg black cherry pie bx regs and Eagle Scout fem ( permafrost x gsc forum)


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 12, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> 1x AlphaKronik - Galactic Glue - Reg
> 1x LaPlata - Sour Pez - Reg
> 1x LaPlata - Budda Delight - Reg
> 1x Exotic - Elusive OG
> ...


Interested in the LA Plata you chose. Let us know what you think about.... OK, me...let me know. Their lines look killer!


----------



## futant (Jan 13, 2016)

A friend is dropping off:
SunyCheba Black Cherry Soda
? White Widow
Holy Smoke Strawberry Diesel
Holy Smoke Gauva Dub Star
cuttings tomorrow does that sorta count?


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 13, 2016)

Lurrabq said:


> Interested in the LA Plata you chose. Let us know what you think about.... OK, me...let me know. Their lines look killer!


I know right! I like that most of their strains are indica dominant, which is my preference, both for high and because I have height limitations. Ive got alot of seeds, but when I get to them ill let ya know


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 13, 2016)

Bodhi Seeds Dank Sinatra
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds
1

GrandDaddy Purple Seeds Original GrandDaddy Purple
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds
1

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #1 Elemental Seeds Mango Tango


2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #2 Reserva Privada Tangie

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #3 Top Tao Seeds Outdoor Mix

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #4 Crockett Family Farms Seeds Afternoon Delight

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #5 Crockett Family Farms Seeds Sour Banana Sherbet

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Humboldt Seed Organization Bubba's Gift

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds Liberty Haze

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds Pineapple Chunk

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Moxie Seeds Lemon Cake

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Blueberry Gum #2

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
GrandDaddy Purple Seeds Purple Valley OG


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 13, 2016)

TGA Subcool Seeds Brian Berry Cough
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
TGAC96
1

GrandDaddy Purple Seeds Candyland
Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
GRA742
10



2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #1 Elemental Seeds Mango Tango

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #2 Reserva Privada Tangie

REGULAR UFO #2
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #3 Top Tao Seeds Outdoor Mix

REGULAR UFO #3
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #4 Crockett Family Farms Seeds Afternoon Delight

REGULAR UFO #4
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #5 Rare Dankness Seeds Longs Peak Blue

REGULAR UFO #5
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Reserva Privada OG Kush #18

January Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds LSD

January Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds Vanilla Kush

January Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
T H Seeds The Hog


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 13, 2016)

Dr greenthumb turkish delight, carnage, ecsd, I dunno wut to get next maybe trainwreck headband or chemo bubba ir bubba og


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 14, 2016)

greywind said:


> Lumberjackseedsource on IG is the go to guy at the moment. Cheers!


Does their website require a password? I was interested in some ocean grown


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 14, 2016)

i ordered some Sour Pez & Lifesaver from TDT aka NGR.

I'm kinda worried though, they created a shipment package on the 10th but still haven't shipped it yet, or at least no updates have been made online....everyone said how fast they are, but so far ime they've been really slow...i placed my order 6 days ago...hope i'm not being ripped off.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 14, 2016)

Devils34 said:


> i ordered some Sour Pez & Lifesaver from TDT aka NGR.
> 
> I'm kinda worried though, they created a shipment package on the 10th but still haven't shipped it yet, or at least no updates have been made online....everyone said how fast they are, but so far ime they've been really slow...i placed my order 6 days ago...hope i'm not being ripped off.


You should be all good, relax, you will get ya order : ) Ive noticed he may get behind from time to time, but dude comes through, in my experience.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 14, 2016)

Humboldt Seed Organization Lemon Garlic OG
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
HUM1151
1

OG Raskal Seeds White S1
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 07 seeds
OG V144
1

Humboldt Seed Organization Raspberry Diesel
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
HUMH151
1

REGULAR UFO #1 Elemental Seeds Mango Tango

REGULAR UFO #1
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #2 Reserva Privada Tangie

REGULAR UFO #2
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #3 Top Tao Seeds Outdoor Mix

REGULAR UFO #3
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #4 Crockett Family Farms Seeds Afternoon Delight

REGULAR UFO #4
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #5 Crockett Family Farms Seeds Sour Banana Sherbet

REGULAR UFO #5
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Reserva Privada OG Kush #18

January Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds LSD

January Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds Vanilla Kush

January Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
T H Seeds The Hog

January Promo
4
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Humboldt Seed Organization Amherst Sour Diesel


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 14, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> You should be all good, relax, you will get ya order : ) Ive noticed he may get behind from time to time, but dude comes through, in my experience.


good to know, my understanding is it is a 1 man operation, so it's understandable.


----------



## greywind (Jan 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Does their website require a password? I was interested in some ocean grown


I am not familiar with their website. I got in touch with him on Instagram through direct messages. Good luck!


----------



## futant (Jan 14, 2016)

Dynasty Genetics Huckleberry kush v3!
wifi clone
Trinity clone


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

BiG PuFFer said:


> This is what im talking about. Looks dank af.


Cool ya like thought cool cross and there's lots of Stardawg phenos. All good to me enjoy!


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> im actually looking into the socal master kush cut.may settle for a cut of the white mk tho


Master to the bone


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

Lurrabq said:


> Interested in the LA Plata you chose. Let us know what you think about.... OK, me...let me know. Their lines look killer!


La plata is rad


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> La plata is rad


Havent seen what my sour pez by them will do yet. Soon though. They are good stuff.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Havent seen what my sour pez by them will do yet. Soon though. They are good stuff.


I've seen a sour Pez done it was incredible!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> I've seen a sour Pez done it was incredible!!


Weeeeeell thats the best news ive had all day.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Humboldt Seed Organization Lemon Garlic OG
> Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
> HUM1151
> 1
> ...


 Curious about the CSI Amherst sour d as being my home and weed meca but they refuse to answer any basic ?s about the year and simple ?s. Amherst small ish town in western mass..now all the way to humboldt lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Curious about the CSI Amherst sour d as being my home and weed meca but they refuse to answer any basic ?s about the year and simple ?s. Amherst small ish town in western mass..now all the way to humboldt lol


i wonder what the amherst sour is as well!


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 15, 2016)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Let me know about the gorilla glue...
> Im getting the pre 98x stardog too. Chocolate Stardog!


Hi i done there dna.gyo.florida gold.awsum smoke bout 59g yield.got la grape next cant wait


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i wonder what the amherst sour is as well!


Probably something from OG Raskal's lineup I'd bet.. pretty sure that's what the Riri cut is - just happened to be a killer plant that also was impossible to herm which is super rare from that line.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 15, 2016)

Also grew out free dna tangelopes freebies last year itcwas amazing smoke and yield around 70each


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's what I picked up on Beanbid. $55 shipped.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 15, 2016)

OntarioCannabis said:


> I had success with the Skywalker OG from RP.


I done tangie.awsum


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 15, 2016)

Latest g13 pineapple ex.done these for yrss never had a bad exp.yet also bought la grape.got 7 in veg got blu cindy g13.opium.paradise.black widow.strawbxambesia.flowerung got 5 big buddha chz rev.there terrible.changed so much.so dissapointed.also 1 reserva privada tangie.this time lemn og kush,tiny plnt


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's what I picked up on Beanbid. $55 shipped.View attachment 3586775


Killer! I'm thinkin bout ordering me some Skywheezy's but it comes to $90 CAD with conversion and shipping.  Still a heck of a deal considering the freebies.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Killer! I'm thinkin bout ordering me some Skywheezy's but it comes to $90 CAD with conversion and shipping.  Still a heck of a deal considering the freebies.


I'm looking forward to popping a couple but I'm about to the limit right now. What do you think? Should I pop a couple on 12/12?


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 15, 2016)

Speed seeds auto diesel


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm looking forward to popping a couple but I'm about to the limit right now. What do you think? Should I pop a couple on 12/12?


No clue what your limit is like but I say go for it!


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 16, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> I know right! I like that most of their strains are indica dominant, which is my preference, both for high and because I have height limitations. Ive got alot of seeds, but when I get to them ill let ya know


Excellent.....(rubbing hands together)


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 16, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on Illuminati seeds Afterlife. Anyone try their gear? It looks like some killer but I have not had any first hand experience yet. I am excited to try them.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 16, 2016)

T


needsomebeans said:


> I'm looking forward to popping a couple but I'm about to the limit right now. What do you think? Should I pop a couple on 12/12?


Think u need at least 15 hrs light.even low energy bulbs work 1st couple if wk to supplement.even candles.windowsill.the lot.fill it to the brim.lol.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't mind popping a few on straight 12/12. Get a few grams to sample. We even have a friendly RIU comp where we see what we can get out of a 16 oz cup on straight 12/12. Some guys have it down to a science. Here is a link to the last one and registration has begun for the 8th.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-7th-official-party-cup-grow-competition-thread.879592/


----------



## J Bleezy (Jan 17, 2016)

Ordered a 10 pack from midweek song and it showed up with 11 seeds in the 10 pack, score.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 17, 2016)

2 packs of Dank Sinatra from Midweek Song... They hit LA on the 11th and I haven't gotten them yet so may have been nabbed with my 2xl shirt...


----------



## J Bleezy (Jan 17, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> 2 packs of Dank Sinatra from Midweek Song... They hit LA on the 11th and I haven't gotten them yet so may have been nabbed with my 2xl shirt...


As long as they arrived in LA I'd imagine you're good. My tracking said they were in Chicago for like 5 days and they made it safely.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 17, 2016)

J Bleezy said:


> As long as they arrived in LA I'd imagine you're good. My tracking said they were in Chicago for like 5 days and they made it safely.


Thanks for the good vibes J Bleezy!


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 18, 2016)

an update, received my order from The Dank Team over the weekend.

Got 12 seeds of BOG Lifesaver & 10 seeds of La Plata Labs Sour Pez.

Got 3 seeds (freebie) of Johnston Genetics Ron Swanson Kush & 3 seeds (freebie) of Johnston Genetics Platinum Pineberry Cookies.

My only issue with TDT is that there is absolutely no stealthness at all. If my package had been opened in any mail facility, i would have been fucked. They send it priority 2-day, with just packs of seeds in the box, nothing hiding them at all.

It did work out though, as my package wasn't searched or anything, but maybe it's just my paranoia from being used to hiding the seeds to get through customs from overseas.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 18, 2016)

Devils34 said:


> an update, received my order from The Dank Team over the weekend.
> 
> Got 12 seeds of BOG Lifesaver & 10 seeds of La Plata Labs Sour Pez.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you got yo stuff ! FYI, peeps seem to frown on giving in depth, specifics about parcel packaging...you could simply say "stealth is lacking" or smthn... Ball on!


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 18, 2016)

Which to run next? Currently got Jack Herer and Chocolope running and probably will be running it again.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 18, 2016)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Which to run next? Currently got Jack Herer and Chocolope running and probably will be running it again.


Curious about that clusterfunk cookies you got there.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 18, 2016)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Curious about that clusterfunk cookies you got there.


Those where a 5pack fem freebie when i got the Dankonomics.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 18, 2016)

Cool. Searching now to see if I can get any info other than the breeder. Let us know if you decide to fire yours up, would love to see it.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 18, 2016)

J Bleezy said:


> Ordered a 10 pack from midweek song and it showed up with 11 seeds in the 10 pack, score.View attachment 3588130


How much dude.they feminised im gonba try there nl5 haze in a few grows time when i use all my seeds up.


----------



## ElBartoe (Jan 18, 2016)

I got myself 14 Bleuberry cheesecake from female seeds. If they're in the same league as their c99 or bubblegummer i'm good.


----------



## J Bleezy (Jan 18, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> How much dude.they feminised im gonba try there nl5 haze in a few grows time when i use all my seeds up.


I want to say the fruity juice was $130 for a 10 pack. A little on the expensive side, but I've been wanting to try these for a while. They are not feminized, but the 5 freebies I got are all feminized.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

those bubba x stardawg sound fuckin good...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> those bubba x stardawg sound fuckin good...


As long as it doesn't veg like bubba!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

true that lol bubbas slow as shit!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 18, 2016)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Which to run next? Currently got Jack Herer and Chocolope running and probably will be running it again.


Which breeder is your chocolope from? Mine is from ILGM and I'm running it again as well. First batch is currently curing, very nice and potent smell.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 18, 2016)

bought a bunch of hazmean gear, Ocean Grown Ninja Fruit, Dr Candyland granny panties,


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 18, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Which breeder is your chocolope from? Mine is from ILGM and I'm running it again as well. First batch is currently curing, very nice and potent smell.


Its from DNA


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 18, 2016)

Just ordered Dr Grinspoon, Skunk #1, and Misty from MWS. Hope they're here before the 8th solo cup comp!

@BiG PuFFer cool


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 18, 2016)

Got g13 blue cindy.grew cindy 99.you wont be dissapointed matey


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 18, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> I got myself 14 Bleuberry cheesecake from female seeds. If they're in the same league as their c99 or bubblegummer i'm good.View attachment 3588535


C99 is awsum


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 18, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> As long as it doesn't veg like bubba!


Oh, yeah? Bubba is slow veg?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

BiG PuFFer said:


> Oh, yeah? Bubba is slow veg?


If we were rating it by animal/thing I would say that there are strains that grow as fast as rabbits, slow as turtles but bubba is more like a snail lol.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh, jeez. Lol i guess we'll see.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 18, 2016)

I had 2 c99 grew bitv like pineapple genetics.little bit of piney flavour 2.i think its been 10 grwz ago.start forgettingvlol


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 18, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Just ordered Dr Grinspoon, Skunk #1, and Misty from MWS. Hope they're here before the 8th solo cup comp!
> 
> @BiG PuFFer cool


Never tried the grinspoon should have got some last time i was in the 'dam.looks difficult to grow ive heard.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 18, 2016)

Im


needsomebeans said:


> Here's what I picked up on Beanbid. $55 shipped.View attachment 3586775


Are them pips from america dude.never get em in packaging like that in uk they come in glass viels,tins,vinyl bubbles etc.are they medical usa dispensiries??


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just ordered a ten pack of OG Kush from Dr. Greenthumb can't wait to find some fire!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 18, 2016)

They are from here in the good ole USA .Just some good guys to network with. They have been around for a while and a well known member here vouched for them, so I gave them a try. @dazzyballz


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 18, 2016)

Well I like a challenge and the Grinspoon ladies will have a special room with maybe one other strain. Should make it a little easier to dial them in for future successful grows @dazzyballz


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 20, 2016)

J Bleezy said:


> As long as they arrived in LA I'd imagine you're good. My tracking said they were in Chicago for like 5 days and they made it safely.


Midweek song came through, got my package last night. They even threw in 5 Mendocino Purple kush along with the other freebies... I'm happy with the order just curious why it sat so long in LA...


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 20, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Midweek song came through, got my package last night. They even threw in 5 Mendocino Purple kush along with the other freebies... I'm happy with the order just curious why it sat so long in LA...


Could be postal provider still getting caught up from holidays and/or sat with Customs until they passed it through...OR they took that extra time to outfit your seedpacks with micro RFID tags so that they could track and locate your grow op!!! Haha, only kidding bout that last part...MOSTLY !!!


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 20, 2016)

U cant get any of thm strains here ive never heard ot them they sound awsum


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 20, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Could be postal provider still getting caught up from holidays and/or sat with Customs until they passed it through...OR they took that extra time to outfit your seedpacks with micro RFID tags so that they could track and locate your grow op!!! Haha, only kidding bout that last part...MOSTLY !!!


Too funny on the RFID tags, I was gonna go with sterilization chamber


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> U cant get any of thm strains here ive never heard ot them they sound awsum


You should be able to order most any of these strains to your locale. You can check out seed bank threads or ask around. Most folks around here dont mind sharing a tip or two! Good luck!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jan 21, 2016)

How long was it frozen in LA?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

Kcbscrogger said:


> How long was it frozen in LA?


Not to answer for @PerroVerde but based on his posts I think he said like 8 days


----------



## futant (Jan 22, 2016)

oregoneliteseeds
15 pack with tamper proof silver seal still attached.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 22, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Not to answer for @PerroVerde but based on his posts I think he said like 8 days


They sat in LA for 8 days like ForRealz said... No RFID this time... I'll keep my foil hat on to be safe...


----------



## miketaco (Jan 22, 2016)

another fine investment for my cat thanks to bonza ^^


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 22, 2016)

miketaco said:


> another fine investment for my cat thanks to bonza ^^
> View attachment 3591545


mad mix


----------



## miketaco (Jan 22, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> mad mix


thanks im having the most difficult time on which to chose from .___.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 22, 2016)

miketaco said:


> thanks im having the most difficult time on which to chose from .___.
> View attachment 3591595


Id sort the indica from the sativa if your not poppin thm all.it would make [email protected] flower time height.also nute ammounts may be all similar due to being sativa or indica.youve got loads good luck


----------



## miketaco (Jan 22, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Id sort the indica from the sativa if your not poppin thm all.it would make [email protected] flower time height.also nute ammounts may be all similar due to being sativa or indica.youve got loads good luck


good point on my 3rd grow i did the blueberry(indica dom) and purple maroc(sativa dom) and here if u didn't mention this i would of ran into the same hight problems thanks for input


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 22, 2016)

miketaco said:


> thanks im having the most difficult time on which to chose from .___.
> View attachment 3591595


 soz but have them pips been sent to america or bought over there bud.only seen that packaging on grreenhse seeds


miketaco said:


> good point on my 3rd grow i did the blueberry(indica dom) and purple maroc(sativa dom) and here if u didn't mention this i would of ran into the same hight problems thanks for input


No probz dude.nice 2 b of help.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 26, 2016)

Bought:

PacificNWRoots: 1) Abula

Unknown Prophet: 2) Tripple Dubble, and 3) Mary Chino.

Free:

PNW: 4) Diehard

Greenlife: 5) Silverhawks

SPSB comes through Again!!!

Ordered Wednesday night, received yesterday (Monday), less than 5 full days, well done!!!


----------



## Crab Pot (Jan 26, 2016)

SPSB?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2016)

The peyote purple was in stock real briefly on Herbies....wish I woulda scooped some


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 26, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> SPSB?


Sour Patch Seed Bank


----------



## Crab Pot (Jan 26, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Sour Patch Seed Bank


Awesome looking seeds you picked up!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 26, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Awesome looking seeds you picked up!


Thanks, it's always an exciting time when you get some new bird seed!!! Hope your bean hunting goes well !!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The peyote purple was in stock real briefly on Herbies....wish I woulda scooped some


My experience is it looks better than it smokes. It doesn't test real high (most plants). Probably better to breed with.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My experience is it looks better than it smokes. It doesn't test real high (most plants). Probably better to breed with.


Yeah I've been its usually mid to low teens which is a bummer...if that stuff was pushing 20%... It would be something special....def a nice breeder tho for sure!


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> bought a bunch of hazmean gear, Ocean Grown Ninja Fruit, Dr Candyland granny panties,


I know its kinda early but any update on Ninja Fruit would be awesome


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> bought a bunch of hazmean gear, Ocean Grown Ninja Fruit, Dr Candyland granny panties,


Where'd you get the ocean grown gear?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 26, 2016)

lumberjack seeds on IG.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah I've been its usually mid to low teens which is a bummer...if that stuff was pushing 20%... It would be something special....def a nice breeder tho for sure!


its not all about percentages, far more to the plant than just thc percent or even total percentage of cannabinoids. Cant you just smoke more? Im more interested in taste than potency myself...


----------



## Smcizme (Jan 28, 2016)

Who knows where I can get my hands on some ocean grown seeds?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

Smcizme said:


> Who knows where I can get my hands on some ocean grown seeds?


^^^^Read back a couple postings ago in this thread...


----------



## Smcizme (Jan 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> ^^^^Read back a couple postings ago in this thread...


I did and I contacted them through their website and Instagram but haven't gotten a response back


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

Smcizme said:


> I did and I contacted them through their website and Instagram but haven't gotten a response back


Gotcha, you can also try Sour Patch Seed Bank, email or text to ensure they have your selection in stock. Take care, and good luck hunting! 

Or you can email OG here...

http://teamog.us/distribution-information/


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Jan 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Where'd you get the ocean grown gear?


Follow Lumber Jack Seed on IG. They post info about drops. Gotta get them quick because he sells out in no time.


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Jan 28, 2016)

Smcizme said:


> I did and I contacted them through their website and Instagram but haven't gotten a response back


Sometimes it takes Lumber Jack a day or so to respond. Hes a busy guy. Not sure what they have left but there wasnt much variety for my last order. Still ended up getting the Houdini Rift which looks killer. Now for the Pheno hunt


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> its not all about percentages, far more to the plant than just thc percent or even total percentage of cannabinoids. Cant you just smoke more? Im more interested in taste than potency myself...


You have have your preference, I have mine. Are you going to tell me the proper way to consume my herb too? Get real


----------



## yesum (Jan 28, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My experience is it looks better than it smokes. It doesn't test real high (most plants). Probably better to breed with.


 Yea, I ran 5 of them. I did not care for the high too much. Tasted funny like soap or something. Not bad but will not be popping the other 5 seeds likely ever.

I ordered a pack of Sandstorm and a pack of Nepalese Highland a couple days ago, both regulars from Cannabiogen. Sent cash(will it get nicked?) to Weed World, some place in the UK which had the NH in stock. No one else does. They are not taking credit cards right now. I got a bad pack of NH from Herbies and only got 1 plant to live which was a male. hehe Also got a bad pack of GodBud in the same order, got 1 plant to germ and it was a male.

Might be done with Herbies as he told me he could not help me with the bad seeds. I guess it is not his fault. JOTI the Godbud breeder, did not respond to my email about the seeds. I am done with their stuff for sure.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

yesum said:


> Yea, I ran 5 of them. I did not care for the high too much. Tasted funny like soap or something. Not bad but will not be popping the other 5 seeds likely ever.
> 
> I ordered a pack of Sandstorm and a pack of Nepalese Highland a couple days ago, both regulars from Cannabiogen. Sent cash( will it get nicked?) to Weed World, some place in the UK which had the NH in stock. No one else does. They are not taking credit cards right now. I got a bad pack of NH from Herbies and only got 1 plant to live which was a male. hehe Also got a bad pack of GodBud in the same order, got 1 plant to germ and it was a male.
> 
> Might be done with Herbies as he told me he could not help me with the bad seeds. I guess it is not his fault. JOTI the Godbud breeder, did not respond to my email about the seeds. I am done with their stuff for sure.


That Sandstorm looks money! I ve thought bout pulln triggr on that one number of times myself... Let me know if you would like any breeder / strain recommendations... Take care.


----------



## ThermalRider (Jan 29, 2016)

Sannies/ NAW seeds

BLUE Hammer F2
(BlueBerry Indica x Jackberry)
Reg

POLAR Bear
(Green Manalishi / hashplant x Double Diesel Strawberry ) reg

5 reg freebies Santa Maria x c99 
Eskobar seeds "Holy Princess"

The price is right 24.37 for 10 regular seeds


----------



## ThermalRider (Jan 29, 2016)

BLUE Hammer F2 and bottom three Polar Bear


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2016)

Alphakronik- Cheshire Kush

Cannaventure- East Coast Cookie Wreck

@Bob Zmuda sold me on the cookie wreck!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Alphakronik- Cheshire Kush
> 
> Cannaventure- East Coast Cookie Wreck
> 
> @Bob Zmuda sold me on the cookie wreck!


Think you're gonna like it! One of my top 5 easily.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 29, 2016)

Eraser Head, Dream Beaver and Dank Sinatra on its way from GLG.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 29, 2016)

JayThe HydroGuy said:


> Follow Lumber Jack Seed on IG. They post info about drops. Gotta get them quick because he sells out in no time.


ummm...im new here...what is IG thanks?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ummm...im new here...what is IG thanks?


Instagram


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jan 29, 2016)

Bc Bud Depot MANGO

KC Brains Mango x BCBD "mango"

Chasing that mango around. Not sure if BCBD's mango is an actuall mango or if it's just a no name stud they used to try and cash in on KCB's mango.

No popping date in the immediate future. Will do a journal perhaps when it's time.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 29, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Instagram


lol...


----------



## greencropper (Jan 29, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Instagram


thnxxxxxxxxxxxxx....


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thnxxxxxxxxxxxxx....


No worries  Hope you find what ya after!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

relentless has some good work


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Feb 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3597440 View attachment 3597442


Please photo journal the Double Purple Doja x Jamaican Landrace when you pop 'em. I'd like to see how she turns out.


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 1, 2016)

midweeksong has good stuff their girl scout cookie frebie and nlx chronic freebie are rockin. this 2 weeks after i took cut from spanish seeds northern lights x chronic.


----------



## Johhny_me120 (Feb 1, 2016)

Cinderella 99 Bx-1


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 2, 2016)

Here are all the Boys and Girls I bought  extreme cream, goo -che, blue power, holy power, glazed cherries, Norstar testers, purple ark, death stomper, bikerbreath.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 2, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Here are all the Boys and Girls I bought View attachment 3599439 extreme cream, goo -che, blue power, holy power, glazed cherries, Norstar testers, purple ark, death stomper, bikerbreath.


Xxxxxcellent selections! Is that death stomper NorStar? Cross w grape stomper Im guessin?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 2, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Xxxxxcellent selections! Is that death stomper NorStar? Cross w grape stomper Im guessin?


It was a freebie from substrate genetics.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 2, 2016)

Illuminati Seeds - Straight Jacket from GLG


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 3, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> Bc Bud Depot MANGO
> 
> KC Brains Mango x BCBD "mango"
> 
> ...


I have a Elemental MangoTango pack that I am sitting on! I think that I will order a couple of Cali-o crosses to go with it. Maybe a Crockett's Tangie and something? I saw an interview with Shantibaba from Mr. Nice, they asked him what his favorite smoke was, he said Mango Haze. Dont really hear much about it!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 3, 2016)

Relentless Genetics - White Fighter from Greenline Portal


----------



## MetalHead75 (Feb 3, 2016)

Pure Michigan Genetics:
Spacegod
Super Lemon Death Star
Freebie Pack - Poison Kush


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 3, 2016)

What's the average yields, giving a 4-6 week veg for any of those strains? 
I'm looking for a commercial grade to beef up my supply but not feel, watered down. I love me a good couch locker.


----------



## radrolley (Feb 3, 2016)

i spent over 300 usd on attitude various strains and they gave me more freebies than seeds i ordered. most free seeds from my experience are not as good as ones i've ordered but obviously this does not always apply. i've got some free ones that were really good. i remember single seeds had some good ones like afgan kush x skunk and northern lights x skunk. even had a couple auto that were about medium potency but amazing berry flavors. i've actually got duds that i've paid for. 5 romulan side by side 5 other seeds of a different strain same location and conditions. not a single romulan sprouted. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/next-generation-romulan/prod_3268.html about $50 in the toilet. the other 5 seeds all sprouted. same fucking thing with quantum kush. and now it's unavailable unless i want a clone and risk bugs. fuck that.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on thug pug genetics meatbreathe . Wooooooooo


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 4, 2016)

i was drunk last time i ordered from hemp depot and forgot what i ordered lol


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 8, 2016)

The boys and girls I bought coming along nicely, gave them a little feeding. After I separate them I will post pics of them in there designate threads.


----------



## Flagg420 (Feb 8, 2016)

After the beans I got from a rollitup gorilla seeds promo, I went back for more of that Kripplings 'The Incredible Bulk' 

Hands down best seed plant I have personally run thru my grow... sparkly with thrichs, stankin' my place up near the end, and even the one I put in 12's from seed put out over an oz.... High and flavor were excellent, and fast hitting... the one I have in flower now was slightly over veg'd, its a BEAST... 20 days in, and already buds everywhere and frosty... im downright excited for this plant.... (I have found its better to go an extra week longer than the 53day suggested flower time)

OKAY, enough tootin' my own horn n spamming for Dr Krippling, lol..

Aside from a pack of Incredible Bulks, I threw in..
Krippling - Blue kripple.
Pyramid Seeds - Anesthesia (I liked the Tutankhamon so I gave this a shot)
Buncha freebies but mostly from 'advanced female seeds' and 'feminised seeds' and I dont know much about these breeders 

I have learned to never buy greenhouse seeds... *sigh* had a GREAT jack herer.... 'A' ..... from a 10 pack... (no hermies tho I hear that was the real amazing thing) just real fluffy ugly shitty buds... they got ya high, but trimming and breaking up n everything was just shitty... scraggly bitches...lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sin city seeds thin mint cookies 
Sin city seeds thunder struck


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 8, 2016)

Just received my 3 packs of Jaws Cherry Pebble OG


----------



## Brian Savage (Feb 8, 2016)

2 x Jillybean TGA
1 x Timewreck TGA
1 x Durban Poison Dutch Passion


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Alphakronik- Cheshire Kush
> 
> Cannaventure- East Coast Cookie Wreck
> 
> @Bob Zmuda sold me on the cookie wreck!


Just ordered the East Coast Cookie Wreck to see myself. Hope Southern Oregon Seeds are legit.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2016)

Huckleberry Space Queen


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 9, 2016)

TGA -5 seeds per pack of Jesus OG Kush, 9lb Hammer, Marion Berry Kush, Hurkle, Locomotion,Killer Grape, Mother Tongue
GHS - Cheese 
BOG - Bogglegum
Sensi Seeds - Ruderalis Indica, Ruderalis Skunk
Freebies Got 15 Seeds of MedMans Gaso-lean? and a 5 seeds of TGA - Space Candy


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Feb 9, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> 2 x Jillybean TGA
> 1 x Timewreck TGA
> 1 x Durban Poison Dutch Passion


That Jilly Bean is nice if you get the right pheno.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just sent $200 to Mr. Nice auctions for 2 packs Ortega, 2 packs Shit, 2 packs Devil and 1 pack Angel (Breath or heart) always get confused but the Mango Haze X Afghan Skunk whichever that ones called.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 10, 2016)

AlphaKronik: Oregon Noble

Cannarado: Dubble Dough

Unknown Prophet: Sweet Tarts

Free: Greenlife: Silverhawks

From SPSB in less than 4 days, including weekend...


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 11, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> TGA -5 seeds per pack of Jesus OG Kush, 9lb Hammer, Marion Berry Kush, Hurkle, Locomotion,Killer Grape, Mother Tongue
> GHS - Cheese
> BOG - Bogglegum
> Sensi Seeds - Ruderalis Indica, Ruderalis Skunk
> Freebies Got 15 Seeds of MedMans Gaso-lean? and a 5 seeds of TGA - Space Candy


who had the bogglegum in stock? tdt was out of both the bog strains I wanted... Now I have way too many seeds to justify ordering any more this year.

just ordered quin-n-tonic- la plata. Cannatonic x harlequin


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 11, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> who had the bogglegum in stock? tdt was out of both the bog strains I wanted... Now I have way too many seeds to justify ordering any more this year.
> 
> just ordered quin-n-tonic- la plata. Cannatonic x harlequin


Great Lakes Genetics
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/bogglegum/759


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 11, 2016)

thx greend


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 11, 2016)

turns out it was beanhorder blockheadXc99


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 12, 2016)

@rocknratm I'm in Canada so I get most of my seeds from http://www.gtaseedbank.ca/


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 12, 2016)

Classic Seeds - Headband x Romulan and Headband x Chem 4 both Feminized


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 16, 2016)

Chimera- RKS x Chemdog.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 16, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Chimera- RKS x Chemdog.


Those got scooped up fast. Bou?


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes the Bou,there was only 15 packs..not sure why HD isn't carrying the Chemdog crosses.I'am not fussy about the Bou's payment options,but my seed hoarding ways got the better of me.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 16, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Yes the Bou,there was only 15 packs..not sure why HD isn't carrying the Chemdog crosses.I'am not fussy about the Bou's payment options,but my seed hoarding ways got the better of me.


I'm sure more will come around. And if they don't, such is life. I sort of have my doubts that I'd find what I'm looking for as far as Skunks go in that pack anyway. The skunk I remember was really sativa dom and so fucking incredible. Just unbelievable. Bright green. I think it might be different than the RKS some describe. Although probably somewhat similar nose as the skunk I loved definitely smelled like a skunk but not a dead or rotting one... some sweetness in it but mostly skunk.


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 16, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm sure more will come around. And if they don't, such is life. I sort of have my doubts that I'd find what I'm looking for as far as Skunks go in that pack anyway. The skunk I remember was really sativa dom and so fucking incredible. Just unbelievable. Bright green. I think it might be different than the RKS some describe. Although probably somewhat similar nose as the skunk I loved definitely smelled like a skunk but not a dead or rotting one... some sweetness in it but mostly skunk.


It was the same RKS that canacopia used in their deep chunk crosses,didn't hear much about them either so we will see,miss those old skunks as well.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3609871


good score traxx...where did you order the sinmint cookies from?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 16, 2016)

greencropper said:


> good score traxx...where did you order the sinmint cookies from?


The dank team


----------



## Hlusaf (Feb 16, 2016)

Wicked Bubba Chem (OrgnKid sativa Bubba x Chem91 bx), Bubblegum Cookies v2 (1995 Sensi Star pink Bubblegum x OGKB)...Riot Gear. So stoked, be well frens.


----------



## Hlusaf (Feb 16, 2016)

Gorilla Glue #4 x C99...Mota Rebel genes.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 16, 2016)

Jaws Gear: Banana Kush IBL, Chem Soda OG, Black Cherry OG. Freebies: (2) Purple Alice f2, FPOG f3.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 17, 2016)

Just ordered the elusive White Fire OG aka WiFi. First one I've seen in stock in a very long time. There is one pack left on seedbay. Hope one of you gets it.

http://www.seedbay.com/index.php?a=2&b=128873


----------



## 420PyRoS (Feb 18, 2016)

My latest order was RP Purple OG #18, Sickmeds Green Crack, BF Vanilla Kush and BF LSD


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you guys get nervous when you get hand-written packs??? I cannot get breeder packs from Choice, MWS will... Crockett's Tangie and RP's Sour Kush with 4x Sour Kush freebies... I got one of the last packs of SSDD from MWS earlier this week also...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 21, 2016)

GreenPoint Seeds - Sky Pilot from Substrategenetics


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 21, 2016)

Order Summary
OG Raskal Seeds White S1
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 07 seeds 
OG V144
1
$114.21
Moxie Seeds Grape Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
MOXG213
1
$61.38
Pheno Finder Seeds Grandaddy Confidential
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
PHEZ194
1
$10.51
Elemental Seeds Berry Bomb
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
ELEM201
1
$17.83
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Triangle Kush Cookies
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
CONU20
1
$19.69
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Humboldt Seed Organization Mango Sapphire

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 BlimBurn Seeds Tangie AUTO

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #3 Expert Seeds Maple Leaf x Black Domina

FEMINIZED UFO #3
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #4 Reserva Privada OG Kush #18

FEMINIZED UFO #4
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #5 Blimburn Seeds BC Diesel

FEMINIZED UFO #5
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG

Bank Transfer Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Moxie Seeds Lemon O.G.

MOX5213
3
FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## futant (Feb 22, 2016)

bodhi wish mountain
bodhi tree of life
bodhi Mothers Milk
sin city sequoia strawberry REG
Secret Valley Northern Flame
Cannabiogen Banghi Haze
Gage Green Group Starlet Kush


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Feb 22, 2016)

miketaco said:


> went with bonza again..sry midweek song i really was going to give you the biz but i got a good deal once again =x
> 
> 
> Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold
> ...


Sweet! Nice selection. We are running a promo now: http://goo.gl/EMFu2n

Also, if you ever need some extra money taken off your order, I do have coupon codes. You can email or PM. [email protected].

David


----------



## greencropper (Feb 22, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you guys get nervous when you get hand-written packs??? I cannot get breeder packs from Choice, MWS will... Crockett's Tangie and RP's Sour Kush with 4x Sour Kush freebies... I got one of the last packs of SSDD from MWS earlier this week also...
> View attachment 3612984


certainly not into handwritten labels when ive asked for sealed breeders packs, have you specifically asked choice to send sealed breeders packs? i make sure i write with every order at the risk of no stealth (from every bank) to send in original sealed breeders packs, banks that do not send in that way i wont order from again...too much riding on those beans to not be 100% sure im getting what ive paid for


----------



## miketaco (Feb 24, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Sweet! Nice selection. We are running a promo now: http://goo.gl/EMFu2n
> 
> Also, if you ever need some extra money taken off your order, I do have coupon codes. You can email or PM. [email protected].
> 
> David


thanks, you will get a chime from me soon then... i need to reorder some new beans


----------



## thespaceman937 (Feb 24, 2016)

1 x blue dream fem from humbolt 
3 x A.M.S. fem from green house
1 x special queen #1 fem from royal queen
1 x special kush #1 fem from royan queen
3 x guerrilla's gusto reg from sensi
3 x freebies - Cr plus fem from blimburn and 2 other auto flowers

Pretty excited! Spent around $55 USD


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Feb 24, 2016)

Can't wait to give these a go, a big thanks to mountain inceptions.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

futant said:


> bodhi wish mountain
> bodhi tree of life
> bodhi Mothers Milk
> sin city sequoia strawberry REG
> ...



Bodhi's Tree of a Life (Jack Herer x Temple) looks super enticing, nice choice! Jack Herer is one of my favs.. I read somewhere that B lost his the Temple male. Probably not many packs around..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Bodhi goji og
Bodhi sunshine daydream
Bodhi wolf pack
Bodhi love triangle
Deadhead og X long bottom leaf


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 25, 2016)

beans on the way. 

Feminized Seeds
Big Buddah - Blue Cheese
HSO - Green Crack
Dr Krippling - Incredible Bulk 
HSO - Blue Dream
Female Seeds - C99 

Regular Seeds 
Bodhi Seeds - Goji OG
TGA - Chernobyl & Jilly bean 

What should i pop first?

Also want to buy a Critical from Dinafem but not sure which to get so any help with that would be appreciated.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

Jaws Banana Kush
Jaws Fruity Pebbles OG F3
Bodhi Jabba Stash
Bodhi Wolfpack
In House Genetics Twisted Velvet


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Feb 25, 2016)

@Crab Pot where can I find some jaws gear?


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @Crab Pot where can I find some jaws gear?


I picked mind up at SVOC. CSB Seeds also had a few packs the other day. It's my time running Jaws gear. Stoked... Good luck on them bro..


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @Crab Pot where can I find some jaws gear?


CSB Seeds is on Instagram asking if anybody wants to test Jaws Fruity Pebbles crosses..


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Feb 25, 2016)

@crabpot what forms of payments does csb take?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 25, 2016)

Blowinsmoke77 said:


> @crabpot what forms of payments does csb take?


Money order or cash


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2016)

Haven't made any purchases in a while. Looking for a good chocolate. Any recommendations?


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haven't made any purchases in a while. Looking for a good chocolate. Any recommendations?



Bodhi is the man... I have a pack of his Head Trip (Chocolate Trip x Snow Lotus) that I'm going to pop soon!


These are currently available at SVOC:

Bodhi Chocolate Trip
Bodhi Chocolate Trip F2 Open Pollination


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 26, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haven't made any purchases in a while. Looking for a good chocolate. Any recommendations?


Could also try DNA Genetics/RP/GYO: Chocolope...or Id say the Chocolope Kush. There is a choco leaning pheno in the CK that is pretty maze-ballz!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 26, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Could also try DNA Genetics/RP/GYO: Chocolope...or Id say the Chocolope Kush. There is a choco leaning pheno in the CK that is pretty maze-ballz!


Ive had an amazing chocolope pheno before smelt of trix cerial it was unbelievable. i got a pack to hopefully find it again one day!. chocolope kush is bigger yielding than the Chocolope. Hazeman also has a Cocoa puffs (darwoh 2.5 choco thai x chocolate trip) always wwanted to give it a try for the price.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 26, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @Crab Pot where can I find some jaws gear?


Bunch of Jaws gear just dropped at SVOC including Banana Kush.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Feb 26, 2016)

@Crab Pot To bad ocean grown dropping today as well or I would be getting some jaws gear. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Feb 26, 2016)

First time purchased a seed with legit lineage. Blue Kush (OG Kush x Blueberry) from Dinefarm seeds. I really hope this will knock me socks off.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 26, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> First time purchased a seed with legit lineage. Blue Kush (OG Kush x Blueberry) from Dinefarm seeds. I really hope this will knock me socks off.


it will bro. I just ran it or the last time- only complaint is it has a typical kush structure (long branches, big internode spacing, low yield). But it is fire- such a strong smell and taste. Definitely need to stake it or give it support somehow


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Feb 27, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> it will bro. I just ran it or the last time- only complaint is it has a typical kush structure (long branches, big internode spacing, low yield). But it is fire- such a strong smell and taste. Definitely need to stake it or give it support somehow


Cheers can't wait to try her out, I'm planning on scorgging and I'll defintely get ready for some support. I'm kind of dissapointed with the "low yield" of the kush, but if I manage to pull of 50g I'll be more than happy.


----------



## HKG (Feb 27, 2016)

Alphakronik Tillamook strawberry 
Rip city purps
Sin city kush 2
Snowdawg 2 
American kush

I'm starting with the rip city purps. Alphakronik is saying it's basically a purple urkle BX. Purple urkle x Gobbstopper.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 27, 2016)

Tangerine Peel and Sonic Screwdriver.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 27, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> beans on the way.
> 
> Feminized Seeds
> Big Buddah - Blue Cheese
> ...


I vote for c99, a TGA or bodhi. But that's just me.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 27, 2016)

Illuminati Seeds - The White x Double Under Dawg


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

just some stuff I've been wanting to grow, figured might as well right?


----------



## Immortalpeace (Feb 27, 2016)

Got super lemon haze, white widow, and candy kush autos. Planning on doing la confidential, aurora indica, and jack herrer for my main plants.so excited, working on the greenhouse.


----------



## bict (Feb 27, 2016)

Humboldt seed org - green crack
Bomb seeds - cherry bomb
Female seeds - Cinderella 99
Dinafem - og Kush
Dinafem - cheese. 

All destined for outdoors.


----------



## Purple veins (Feb 27, 2016)

Sour Kush Og
Abusivekush/SourD x Polar bear Og Stoked


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 27, 2016)

New pickups


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3618510 View attachment 3618512 New pickups


Nice collection!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3618510 View attachment 3618512 New pickups


 Shoutout the homie bigworm6969 for the care package much love!!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice collection!


Thanks bro. Now time for these babies to hit soil..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 27, 2016)

Ya nice jaws pickup..theres a new jaws thread up so if you pop any be sure to post there!


----------



## 806KING (Feb 27, 2016)

Got some OceanGrowngenetics yesterday 

Vader OG
Jawa Kush


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 27, 2016)

I made my first order through Substrate. Picked up BananaBreath.. I have an invoice, can somebody tell what the process is to make payment please..


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 27, 2016)

Updated pix on my midweeksong purchas of grapegod and white alien freebies of northern lightsXchronic and girl scout cookies. First is mamas all 4 actually 2 of white alien, second and third are day 11 on the aeroflo2 36
The first pic is of pic one at like week


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 27, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I made my first order through Substrate. Picked up BananaBreath.. I have an invoice, can somebody tell what the process is to make payment please..


I sent cash priority mail on the 24th. It was received today and my order was sent out.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 27, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I sent cash priority mail on the 24th. It was received today and my order was sent out.


Very smooth. Hope you find something special in those beans..sounds like a killer cross you picked up. The White is one of my favs!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 28, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Very smooth. Hope you find something special in those beans..sounds like a killer cross you picked up. The White is one of my favs!


Did they get back to you?


----------



## Feadris (Feb 28, 2016)

archive face off on the way...


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 28, 2016)

2) Jabba's Stash and 2) SSDD and a grip of their freebies from Midweek Song but this time they have been sitting in LA since the 10th so I'm starting to write them off....


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Did they get back to you?


No, I can't seem to find the address.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 28, 2016)

Alphakronik- The force pain contol, lovelace.
cbd project well overdo


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 28, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> No, I can't seem to find the address.


they will contact you soon prob i bought and that night i got an email on how to pay


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> they will contact you soon prob i bought and that night i got an email on how to pay


Thanks man.. I'm good. Greendiamond pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> 2) Jabba's Stash and 2) SSDD and a grip of their freebies from Midweek Song but this time they have been sitting in LA since the 10th so I'm starting to write them off....


Update, the package hit yesterday afternoon and the zip code had been scrubbed out and rewritten. Maybe that was the delay. I checked the site and my address is correct there so I'll chalk it up to inevitable human error... Oh and I only ordered 1 pack of the SSDD...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 1, 2016)

Iam also looking to send payment to substrate havent got an email either.


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 1, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Iam also looking to send payment to substrate havent got an email either.


@greendiamond9 or @Crab Pot should be able to tell ya... What ya go with?


----------



## Lash666 (Mar 1, 2016)

just got 00 seeds 1xauto afghan mass,1xnorthern lights auto,1xbubblegum auto and 1x chocolate skunk auto.


----------



## Crab Pot (Mar 1, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Iam also looking to send payment to substrate havent got an email either.


Just left you a message with the contact info.


----------



## 806KING (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh yeah


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 3, 2016)

A couple days ago


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> A couple days ago
> View attachment 3622554


I think you have a worse bean addiction than I do lol


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 3, 2016)

Well heres mine lol...all of them sort of bought in a span of 2-3months. Its not much but im havin a hard time buying seeds sometimes, since im not located anywhere near you guys.


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 3, 2016)

My latest Bodhi purchase was sunshine daydream and silver mtn. Got jungle spice free


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 3, 2016)

Archive Seeds - Hazmat OG pre-ordered from SVOC


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 3, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3622716 View attachment 3622721


Looks like those Afghanis got pulped


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Looks like those Afghanis got pulped


for sure they did but i hear they are trash anyway?


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 3, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> for sure they did but i hear they are trash anyway?


I'm not sure, they might be good, I've just never had any survive except a male lol


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 3, 2016)

806KING said:


> Got some OceanGrowngenetics yesterday
> 
> Vader OG
> Jawa Kush


Lumberjack? Been dying to get some of there gears, they dont send outside US, kinda sucks


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 3, 2016)

Just got DNA Lemon OG Kush in the mail today.........


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 3, 2016)

Lol got a nice gift today from natural genetics seeds ! Thanks


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol got a nice gift today from natural genetics seeds ! Thanks
> View attachment 3622935
> View attachment 3622936 View attachment 3622937


Dude seriously how many strains do you have right now? Dang you rich!!! My memory of you when you started joinin the forum... LOLand @THESkunkMunkie (canot be found) im far behind bradah, you like a seedbank


----------



## bryangtho (Mar 4, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Iam also looking to send payment to substrate havent got an email either.


Here are those DNA LTD Edition 91 Krypt they are about 8 weeks from seed.
They have a very strong smell and think they are both female look like they will be a very good plant


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Mar 4, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> for sure they did but i hear they are trash anyway?


I was wondering the same about the afghani, got a free ten pack from herbies that came with an order of Mandalas 8 miles high and Dutch Passion blueberry.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 4, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Dude seriously how many strains do you have right now? Dang you rich!!! My memory of you when you started joinin the forum... LOLand @THESkunkMunkie (canot be found) im far behind bradah, you like a seedbank


My lady says the same thing man haha. I have too much its a bean addiction bro!! I cant stop buying seeds lol. But i have like 1000 beans total


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 4, 2016)

got a few sensi star seeds from herbies, came with a free dinafem og kush which I cant wait to grow sometime, plus 2 reg afghanis, also should be good


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> My lady says the same thing man haha. I have too much its a bean addiction bro!! I cant stop buying seeds lol. But i have like 1000 beans total


I feel your pain. The addiction is real lol


----------



## Beemo (Mar 4, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Just got DNA Lemon OG Kush in the mail today.........


dna lemon og kush... great smell and taste.. very lemony....


had these for a few yrs.
dont know when these will happen... this yr? next yr? or longer?


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dna lemon og kush... great smell and taste.. very lemony....
> View attachment 3623209
> 
> had these for a few yrs.
> ...


Lol i have a pack of kosher tangie


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dna lemon og kush... great smell and taste.. very lemony....
> View attachment 3623209
> 
> had these for a few yrs.
> ...


Nice! I also got DNA LTD: Kush Dreams, Crockett: Tangie, and Strawberry Fields.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dna lemon og kush... great smell and taste.. very lemony....
> View attachment 3623209
> 
> had these for a few yrs.
> ...


It looks great.....how did it yield?


----------



## Beemo (Mar 4, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> It looks great.....how did it yield?


sad to say,,, but just a tad below average... 
good luck on yours


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 4, 2016)

Did you pinch them up or just let it grow????And how many again did you do? Wondering if you just got a low yielding pheno.

I've read some other large grow reviews and most said average to above average in yield???????

And on Seedfinder.eu, numerous growers reporting very high yield so wondering what's going on??


----------



## Beemo (Mar 4, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Did you pinch them up or just let it grow????And how many again did you do? Wondering if you just got a low yielding pheno.
> I've read some other large grow reviews and most said average to above average in yield???????
> And on Seedfinder.eu, numerous growers reporting very high yield so wondering what's going on??


no topping or pinching... did lst on couple clones...
just one.. a freebie from tude long time ago..
read the same reviews..
it wasnt bad... taste and smell made up for it...
just got a weak pheno imo...
logk is the reason i got super lemon...
dna knows lemon imo...

tangilope was great... kicking myself still till this day for not cloning it....
have had good luck so far with dna..


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 4, 2016)

I've done numerous things from them too....Holy Grail was easily their best so far, OG 13 was good but I've heard it's gone down hill lately. Can't remember off hand the others I've done but never have been disappointed! Chocolope was another, not bad but no chocolate I was hoping for.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2016)

Got my Huckleberry Space Queens and some Freebies from Sannies.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 4, 2016)

I have some freebies too waiting in the wings from Sannie: Jackberry X Madscientist and Chocolate Cheese


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> I have some freebies too waiting in the wings from Sannie: Jackberry X Madscientist and Chocolate Cheese


Nice I also have Silverhaze X Bluehammer and Casey Jones x Greenmanalashi freebies from Sannie. One of these days I'll grow em all out together.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 4, 2016)

I can say, without hesitation, Sannie offers the best freebies. They are always fresh and viable, and the quality is unsurpassed.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Mar 4, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> I have some freebies too waiting in the wings from Sannie: Jackberry X Madscientist and Chocolate Cheese


Ordered some jackberry and got some jackberry X herijuana freebies. Gotta make some beams but they aren't doing so well heh


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 4, 2016)

What's the problem?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> I have some freebies too waiting in the wings from Sannie: Jackberry X Madscientist and Chocolate Cheese


I recently grew out a pair of Jackberry x Mad Scientist, and I gotta say I was a little let down. Not terrible, but nothing special IMO. I had read a few glowing reports about this cross, so my expectations were pretty high. I found them kinda meh. Hopefully you find something better...


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 4, 2016)

Interesting.....I too read some really good reviews on OpenGrow, Sannies forum site. I grew Mad Kush last grow, 24 plants, and it was quite good.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Interesting.....I too read some really good reviews on OpenGrow, Sannies forum site. I grew Mad Kush last grow, 24 plants, and it was quite good.


I had those seeds for a long time, so it's possible that the cross was refined a bit more recently (maybe?) and if your seeds are newer they may be better. I dunno. It was only two seeds so probably just luck of the draw.

I know @greasemonkeymann found a great specimen and was really impressed with the strain...and I trust his judgement.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 4, 2016)

Didn't pay for them but here ya go anyways I do love me some fruity pebbles

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Mar 4, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> What's the problem?


It may be because the canopy is sufficiently hot but the ambient remains low as the pots aren't drying out, am growing in a new medium for one, 50/50 promix and calcined clay. They appear to be in need of N also, just feeding with quarter strength Dyna-Gro 9-3-6 for now as they are only a few weeks old.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 4, 2016)

420monster said:


> Didn't pay for them but here ya go anyways I do love me some fruity pebbles
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


U testing ?


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 4, 2016)

420monster said:


> Didn't pay for them but here ya go anyways I do love me some fruity pebbles
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Can't wait to see how those come out for you! I Hope it's close to the original!


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 4, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> It may be because the canopy is sufficiently hot but the ambient remains low as the pots aren't drying out, am growing in a new medium for one, 50/50 promix and calcined clay. They appear to be in need of N also, just feeding with quarter strength Dyna-Gro 9-3-6 for now as they are only a few weeks old.


Clay holds a lot of water.........tough to grow pot in. Marijuana like loose airy soil so the roots can move thru it easily. Why the soil change, doesn't make sense?

https://www.provenwinners.com/learn/dirt-dirt-clay


----------



## 420monster (Mar 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> U testing ?


Getting ready to pop in a day or 2 here had a isolated stink bug incident only found one but man he did some damage letting the neem kick in first

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 420monster (Mar 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Can't wait to see how those come out for you! I Hope it's close to the original!


Me too the last pack of "originals" sold for like 5 or 10k!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 5, 2016)

420monster said:


> Me too the last pack of "originals" sold for like 5 or 10k!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice to find another tester.. There is a jaws thread


----------



## 420monster (Mar 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice to find another tester.. There is a jaws thread


Should be fun I'm running two strains at once and going to do 2 600w hps and some T5's for side lighting for flower veg will be 1 mh and some t5 with a second mh thrown in towards the end and soon as my ones flowering now are done

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 806KING (Mar 5, 2016)

Can anyone tell me anything about these.
My recent purchase


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Mar 5, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Clay holds a lot of water.........tough to grow pot in. Marijuana like loose airy soil so the roots can move thru it easily. Why the soil change, doesn't make sense?
> 
> https://www.provenwinners.com/learn/dirt-dirt-clay


Just trying different methods, RM3 runs that mix.. Going to try coco and see how that goes.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 5, 2016)

806KING said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about these.
> My recent purchase View attachment 3624001


If you plant them they will grow

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ooo salad toppings


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I had those seeds for a long time, so it's possible that the cross was refined a bit more recently (maybe?) and if your seeds are newer they may be better. I dunno. It was only two seeds so probably just luck of the draw.
> 
> I know @greasemonkeymann found a great specimen and was really impressed with the strain...and I trust his judgement.


absolutely!
got three freebies with my sugarpunch a couple yrs ago
it was before it was a regular there.
I've seen some pictures of other madjacks before, and they didn't really wow me, I did get two different phenotypes from it, and one of them is just ok, but a great yielder.
but the keeper one...
damn nice smoke, in fact it cracked my lineup, just finishing up on some cured stuff in fact.
the "ok" one I have some good pictures of.
did it outdoor last yr
good smoke, good mold resistance.
heres the outdoor "non-keeper" phenotype

here is a blurry crappy pic (sorry my camera's focus is always changine on its own) of the "keeper" phenotype
this one is POTENT and VERY tasty


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bodhi
Secret Chief
Guava Hashplant
Ordered from James Bean Co


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 9, 2016)

Rare Dankness - Og Ghost train haze #1 6pack
Swwet Seeds Jack 47 5 pack
DNA GENETICS Chocolope Kush single Bean
plus a shitload of freebies


----------



## 420monster (Mar 9, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Rare Dankness - Og Ghost train haze #1 6pack
> Swwet Seeds Jack 47 5 pack
> DNA GENETICS Chocolope Kush single Bean
> plus a shitload of freebies


Journal? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> View attachment 3625141


 
@ForRealz


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2016)

No such thing as 1/2way crooks


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 9, 2016)

420monster said:


> Journal?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


 
Those seeds should be here sometime this week.
Here is my current grow. 2 kosher tangies, 1 kandy kush, 1 HGK, 3 Delahaze, 1 opium @ 16 days. 
The little one is TH critical hog, only 1 week old. Killed a runt, started a new one. 4 in coco using jungle juice, 5 in ocean forest using nectar for the gods.
currently under 1k MH, 18-6.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> AlphaKronik: Oregon Noble
> 
> Cannarado: Dubble Dough
> 
> ...


I think you read my mind or like similar strains to me.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 9, 2016)

uh, went to bed at 7:30 last night, woke up two hours later. Stayed up til 1130 before going back down.
In that semi awake time I ordered fireballs and hso black dog (from different places). Why? Well I certainly dont need more seeds. Black dog was on the cheap and I had fireballs on my short list. I think I need seed ordering addiction treatment


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Illuminati Seeds - The White x Double Under Dawg


what's the name of this cross? 

I have the white x white dawg from cabin fever seeds. I actually popped a few about a week ago.?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> My lady says the same thing man haha. I have too much its a bean addiction bro!! I cant stop buying seeds lol. But i have like 1000 beans total


1000 beans or packs of seeds (10-12 seeds per pack )???


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2016)

806KING said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about these.
> My recent purchase View attachment 3624001


what's there not to know. Basically cherry pie mom x Bay exclusives select og x Ogkb. At first most sites had them for 200 plus , but I've seen them going for between $135-$180 now.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 9, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> 1000 beans or packs of seeds (10-12 seeds per pack )???


I have a limit of $1k


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 9, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> what's the name of this cross?
> 
> I have the white x white dawg from cabin fever seeds. I actually popped a few about a week ago.?


It's just called The White x D.U.D.
_Is that a new strain from Cabin Fever Seeds?_


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I have a limit of $1k


oh so you're saying you have $1000 worth of seeds. I thought you ment 1000 packs of seeds. 

even if all of them were $50 x 1000 that would have been $50,000. clarity.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> It's just called The White x D.U.D.
> _Is that a new strain from Cabin Fever Seeds?_


who's made the cross..

and no this strain came out two years almost now.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 9, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> oh so you're saying you have $1000 worth of seeds. I thought you ment 1000 packs of seeds.
> 
> even if all of them were $50 x 1000 that would have been $50,000. clarity.


Lol no i have 1000 seeds plus i have or had a budget of $1k but i have around maybe $2500 in seeds


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Mar 10, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> View attachment 3627541
> Those seeds should be here sometime this week.
> Here is my current grow. 2 kosher tangies, 1 kandy kush, 1 HGK, 3 Delahaze, 1 opium @ 16 days.
> The little one is TH critical hog, only 1 week old. Killed a runt, started a new one. 4 in coco using jungle juice, 5 in ocean forest using nectar for the gods.
> currently under 1k MH, 18-6.


nice setup


----------



## Kribs (Mar 10, 2016)

Nirvana: Northern Lights (reg) x 10
Seedsman: Skunk #1 (reg) x 10
Sannies Indica Mix - Jackberry(reg) x 4, Herijuana(reg) x 4, KO Kush(reg) x 4


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

and i also just grabbed an alien rift cross and prime crystal from bigworm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> and i also just grabbed an alien rift cross and prime crystal from bigworm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you get South fork online


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> did you get South fork online


They were freebies from substrate lol. Never heard of the cross. Chocolate lemonade X chemdawg. Know chem but not chocolate lemonade lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They were freebies from substrate lol. Never heard of the cross. Chocolate lemonade X chemdawg. Know chem but not chocolate lemonade lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh okay


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh okay


Do you know anything about the breeder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 10, 2016)

This is my last seed purchase for the next couple of months. I want something from Select Genetics, but that's about it! I have seed problems too


----------



## Beemo (Mar 10, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This is my last seed purchase for the next couple of months. I want something from Select Genetics, but that's about it! I have seed problems too
> View attachment 3628322


thats my version of making it rain...
very nice pickup


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 10, 2016)

@kmog33
South Fork is a good company based out of Trinity County. One page back I posted their south fork kush. Basically Sfv G x cubed chem. They have a bigger following on IG. Those are the types of freebies I'd like to get!!!

I have there Cherry chem(Cherry pie) and Sirus (stardawg) x bc3


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 10, 2016)

Just sent off for a pack of blue moon rocks and lifesaver 
Been wanting to try bog for a while 
Wish I had more money for seeds I wanted sour bubble and boggle gum too maybe next time


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thats my version of making it rain...
> very nice pickup


Thanks you kind sir. It's a sickness and I need a cure!!!!


----------



## Noinch (Mar 14, 2016)

Giving Autos a try


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dankonomics Genetics - 2 packs of White Fire Funk Feminized from Connoisseur Seed Bank.


----------



## Be kind (Mar 15, 2016)

Try bog genetics LSD its truely an amazing plant with amazing flavor and smell when grown with a proper organic soil formula.


----------



## Blowinsmoke77 (Mar 15, 2016)

Lumberjack is having another drop this week, potential ocean grown gear gonna be available


----------



## Be kind (Mar 15, 2016)

@ light green2k I got top dawg genetics a month ago I bought every strain they had available at the time very good genetics


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2016)

feel these are worth breaking my oath of no more bean purchases for 2016...but definitely no more....unless...


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 16, 2016)

Candy Land, GDP & More Cowbell with Cookies Kush freebies & some stickers.


----------



## FruitSpirit (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a pack of greenhouse lemon skunk, super lemon haze auto, and jack herer. I have one royal queen seeds " fruit spirit" which i am growing just now and a lemon skunk seedling that has its first two sets of leaves. Its going great. Check my thread i posted about 30 mins ago regarding going into flowering you will see the fruit spririt.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bodhi - Dank Zappa $60 from SVOC
Can't beat that


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Bodhi - Dank Zappa $60 from SVOC
> Can't beat that


SVOC having a sale?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> SVOC having a sale?


Yes $60 for all Bodhi except the new releases. Shipping Included.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes $60 for all Bodhi except the new releases. Shipping Included.


nice! damn I just put an order with GLG haha. Ah well.

Dank Zappa is killer! Get ready for a serious internal battle with the munchies haha!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

and oh yah. My latest purchase- just now.


Guava Hashplant and Lions Milk


----------



## futant (Mar 19, 2016)

*Solo's Stash Regular *_Bodhi Seeds
_
*Apollo 11 F4 Regular *_Bodhi Seeds
_
*Black Triangle Regular *_Bodhi Seeds
_
*Gold Star Regular *_Bodhi Seeds
_
*Schrom x Memory Loss Regular *_Archive Seeds
_
*Lemon Alien Regular *_La Plata Lab
_
*Biker Kush V2.0 Regular *_Karma Genetics
_
*Elfinstone Regular *_Bodhi Seeds
_
*Skylotus Regular *_Bodhi Seeds_

*The trim season has been good to me*


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mosca old time moonshine
Thugpug afterglow


----------



## ElBartoe (Mar 19, 2016)

C99


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

futant said:


> *Solo's Stash Regular *_Bodhi Seeds
> _
> *Apollo 11 F4 Regular *_Bodhi Seeds
> _
> ...


That's a killer seed purchase right there! Is the Elfinstone and Skylotus freebies?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Mar 19, 2016)

2 cannarado chocolate crip cookies, 2 thc development white fighter, 2 danky dankster skull candy, danky dankster space jam, solar storm, pulp fiction, luck dragon, 3 five packs of astrodawg and 2 five packs I have no idea what they are(ace of spade packs?)


----------



## ewoods22 (Mar 19, 2016)

where is the best place to buy have been looking at greenpoint seeds want to us mc. and who has the best deal have bought seeds from the vault before no problem looking for best bank for the buck. More Cowbell Regular and mabey dj short blueberry . has anybody here orderd from greenpoint before.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 19, 2016)

ewoods22 said:


> where is the best place to buy have been looking at greenpoint seeds want to us mc. and who has the best deal have bought seeds from the vault before no problem looking for best bank for the buck. More Cowbell Regular and mabey dj short blueberry . has anybody here orderd from greenpoint before.


Yes I've ordered from GreenPoint a couple of times.
I also got a pack of GreenPoints Sky Pilot from here https://www.substrategenetics.com/product-category/greenpoint-seeds/
Oregon Green Seeds has GreenPoint Seeds too. http://oregongreenseed.com/seed-company/greenpoint/


----------



## futant (Mar 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's a killer seed purchase right there! Is the Elfinstone and Skylotus freebies?


nope


----------



## churtmunk (Mar 20, 2016)

Bodhi- SSDD
Bodhi- Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie#15)
Bad Dawg Gen- GG4 x Long Bottom Leaf
Free pack Bodhi- Jungle Spice (Congo(pine) x 88g13hp)


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 20, 2016)

10x BurningBushNurseries Key Lime Pie (GSC pheno) S1
10x BurningBushNurseries Girl Scout Cookies S1
5x GH Super Lemon Haze
5x Hortilab Star Bud
3x S.A.D. (Sweet Afgani Delicious, aka Black Domina pheno) S1
1x Moxie Grape Kush
5x Cannaventure Pure Irene
5x Cannaventure Pure Ghost OG
6x Cannaventure Pure Animal Cookies
5x VerdantGreen Pre 98 Bubba Kush S1
10x VerdantGreen C4DD (Chemdog IBL)
6x Rare Dankness Lemon Nevil's
10x Rare Dankness Diesel Wreck
5x Reeferman Fire OG S1
5x Reeferman Airborn G13 S1
20x Fabvariousk Lemon Lazerlite
20x Infinitesimal The China Syndrome
10x Hammerhead GDP x Querkle
10x NoBull Mango X KC 33
5x Infinitesimal Sour Purple
10x PeakSeedsBC Blue Berry
18x Crockett/DNA Tangie
6x DNA Sour OG/Headband
6x Reserva Privada Kosher Kush
6x Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush
5x Humbolt Blue Dream
7x OG Raskal White S1
11x OG RaskalWhite Fire Alien

And some freebies worth mentioning:
5x G13 Labs Blue OG
3x In House Fat Purple Pie
3x In House Purple T-rex
3x Johnston's Capt Kong
3x Johnston's Shooks Rum Kush

Writing this list reminds me that I've gone overboard, but I still need Herijuana and MOB, lol.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> 10x BurningBushNurseries Key Lime Pie (GSC pheno) S1
> 10x BurningBushNurseries Girl Scout Cookies S1
> 5x GH Super Lemon Haze
> 5x Hortilab Star Bud
> ...


Whoa bro.... Where'd you place this order... I'd like some peakseedsbc beans


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Whoa bro.... Where'd you place this order... I'd like some peakseedsbc beans


Those are from multiple orders.

TheDankTeam
Midweek Song
Choice/Attitude
PeakSeedsBC
Vault Seed Bank
SeedBay
THCbay

And I have one order left to place in about a month at RCMC when they restock.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

seriously legit order brotha


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 20, 2016)

Wish I had that kind of seed budget. 

and a growroom large enough for it haha


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wish I had that kind of seed budget.
> 
> and a growroom large enough for it haha


I sold one plant to pay for them, so it's not that bad.

I don't have enough growroom space for all of these, lol. It would take 2-3+ years for me to go through them all, but I will probably run a fair number outdoors to find keepers faster/without wasting space on losers. My outdoor season isn't long enough to finish many of the strains, but even premature I should be able to pick my potential keepers.

I'm getting my collection rounded out so I can start breeding next year.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 20, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> I sold one plant to pay for them, so it's not that bad.
> 
> I don't have enough growroom space for all of these, lol. It would take 2-3+ years for me to go through them all, but I will probably run a fair number outdoors to find keepers faster/without wasting space on losers. My outdoor season isn't long enough to finish many of the strains, but even premature I should be able to pick my potential keepers.
> 
> I'm getting my collection rounded out so I can start breeding next year.


Lol, I was gonna say,looks like someone is on a pheno hunt!


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## WalterWhite810 (Mar 21, 2016)

X3 Green Crack
X3 Critical Kush
X3 Blue Dream
X3 Skywalker Og Kush

I never have huge orders, i know some people order, 20 or more of the same seed at a time but i only order 3 of each. Im always able to germinate at least 2 of the 3, sometimes all 3, sometimes 1 but ive never had a set of 3 where one didnt germinate, then i used them as mothers.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 21, 2016)

7x Cherry mint professor Paul's
5x Swiss cheese nirvana
4x sex bud female seeds
1x White Castle nirvana
1x bcn diesel Kannabia
6x ww greenhouse
4x skunk special female seeds
1x bubblegum Royal queen
1x special kush Royal queen
1x northern lights Royal queen


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAMS (Mar 22, 2016)

Barneys Farm Seeds - Triple Cheese
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 

Royal Queen Seeds - Bubble Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 

BlimBurn Seeds - Cindy 99 
Freebie x1 Feminized

BlimBurn Seeds - AK Automatic 
Freebie x1 Feminized

Blimburn Seeds - BC Diesel 
Freebie x1 Feminized

DNA Genetics Seeds - Holy Grail Kush 
Freebie x1 Feminized

Barneys Farm Seeds - Critical Kush 
Freebie x1 Feminized

Genofarm Seeds - Purple Kush 
Freebie x1 Feminized

Crockett Family Farms Seeds - Blood Orange 
Freebie x2 Regular

G13 Labs Seeds - AUTO Gigabud 
Freebie x1 Feminized


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bodhi - Mothers Milk
I'm jumping on these $60 Bodhi packs from SVOC


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 22, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Bodhi - Mothers Milk
> I'm jumping on these $60 Bodhi packs from SVOC


Man I want to grab a pack of Goji on that deal but I got no cash right now. Gotta figure out how to do this without the woman finding out haha.

fukn electronic paper trail lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 22, 2016)

Just ordered a pack of fireballs and a pack of p.lemon from breeders boutique


----------



## churtmunk (Mar 22, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Bodhi - Mothers Milk
> I'm jumping on these $60 Bodhi packs from SVOC


Do you know how long this is on for? I go to the site and it has the promotion for buy 2 get a freebie, but looking at the bodhi list it has 77.00 delivered on the page.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 22, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Do you know how long this is on for? I go to the site and it has the promotion for buy 2 get a freebie, but looking at the bodhi list it has 77.00 delivered on the page.


I think it runs till the end of the month.
All Bodhi except the newest strains are $60 a pack including shipping.
They are being cleared out because Bodhi is coming out with different packaging.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 22, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I think it runs till the end of the month.
> All Bodhi except the newest strains are $60 a pack including shipping.
> They are being cleared out because Bodhi is coming out with different packaging.


I wonder if other banks are gonna start clearing some inventory....maybe have a sweet 4/20 deal


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 22, 2016)

20 seeds brought back from Pakistan, also 10 from mountain village i n Afghanistan,free from friend,really looking forward to working with these two.


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I wonder if other banks are gonna start clearing some inventory....maybe have a sweet 4/20 deal


Get on the underground original seeds blues or there ugosb#1 both bad ass strains the blues is Moorish, check out my journal


----------



## jm30 (Mar 23, 2016)

Crocketts Tangie just popped. 6/6. Saving 6 in case I don't find a nice pheno.
Freebies
Dinafem OG KUSH
Dinafem CHEESE
AFGHANI

Just took clones from Cheesequake, Trinity and my Forum Cut.


----------



## johnp410 (Mar 23, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken they said the best pheno is the one that grows slow at first. Good luck. I'm looking at tangie this year for outdoors.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 23, 2016)

ordered hazemans mikado from the tude, just happens theres a hazemans promo so i got a full 10 pack of fat purple plus other freebies thrown in...beanhoarders heaven!!!...bean waiting for this mikado drop for awhile now, glad its here


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Picked up some dungeon vault... Buy 2 get 1 deal
-false teeth
-foul mouth
Freebie: humble pie


----------



## churtmunk (Mar 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ordered hazemans mikado from the tude, just happens theres a hazemans promo so i got a full 10 pack of fat purple plus other freebies thrown in...beanhoarders heaven!!!...bean waiting for this mikado drop for awhile now, glad its hereView attachment 3639731


glad i saw this. I was just about to place an order through choice for some hazeman 88 g-13 Hashplant because they had a promo running with a full pack of straw cough. I'd much rather have the Fat Purple


----------



## greencropper (Mar 23, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> glad i saw this. I was just about to place an order through choice for some hazeman 88 g-13 Hashplant because they had a promo running with a full pack of straw cough. I'd much rather have the Fat Purple





D_Urbmon said:


> Man I want to grab a pack of Goji on that deal but I got no cash right now. Gotta figure out how to do this without the woman finding out haha.
> 
> fukn electronic paper trail lol


cant you just nip down to the corner store for a loaf of bread, while your there grab a few visa gift cards...then stay up late till she's asleep then pop the deal online? nobody likes to cheat or keep secrets from their partner but sometimes its gotta happen...eg surprise birthday parties etc...or are my morals warped?...can never figure that out?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> cant you just nip down to the corner store for a loaf of bread, while your there grab a few visa gift cards...then stay up late till she's asleep then pop the deal online? nobody likes to cheat or keep secrets from their partner but sometimes its gotta happen...eg surprise birthdays etc...or are my morals warped?...can never figure that out?


Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> cant you just nip down to the corner store for a loaf of bread, while your there grab a few visa gift cards...then stay up late till she's asleep then pop the deal online? nobody likes to cheat or keep secrets from their partner but sometimes its gotta happen...eg surprise birthday parties etc...or are my morals warped?...can never figure that out?


haha it usually goes down kind of like that. except with cash in an envelope.

your morals aren't warped bro. It ain't lying if she don't ask.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> cant you just nip down to the corner store for a loaf of bread, while your there grab a few visa gift cards...then stay up late till she's asleep then pop the deal online? nobody likes to cheat or keep secrets from their partner but sometimes its gotta happen...eg surprise birthday parties etc...or are my morals warped?...can never figure that out?


Best part is when she catches you shopping online with the visa and you have to further the lie and order something dumb for her instead of the beans you wanted..I was shopping for a surprise gift for you hun, see...no, but I do love the $200 mixer in my kitchen


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Mar 24, 2016)

Or just say you're buying yourself an early birthday gift


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 24, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Best part is when she catches you shopping online with the visa and you have to further the lie and order something dumb for her instead of the beans you wanted..I was shopping for a surprise gift for you hun, see...no, but I do love the $200 mixer in my kitchen


I was fortunate enough that my lady decided to buy a $600 standing desk his week with the $70 special standing pad lol. I know have ~100 new beans  and she can't give me shit because I've still spent less than her this week haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Elvis (Mar 24, 2016)

I didn't buy them but i got them 1 month before they go on sale on 4.20.16 this is from mephisto genetics, and i want to run that grape crinkle and 3 bears OG!! there all autoflower!



Sample pics from the breeder!!1

3 bears og!!


grape crinkle!!


3 bears og.. sample pic! gimme just 75 short days and ill have that!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2016)

Cheese Quake x ak48 [CQ48] - 50% off sale at Breeders Boutique, plus freebies.


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 24, 2016)

*BREEDERS BOUTIQUE FTW!! @genuity @jigfresh @DST @Don Gin and Ton 
*
Fireballs (Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff(JO OG x Cherry Pie))
CQ48 (TGA Cheesequake x AK4
DOG BX2 (Dog Kush x OG Kush(K2))
Plemon (Larry OG, Chem Valley Kush, Cherry Cheese, Livers(AKA blues))

*50% off sale happening right now until at least the first week of April!! Freebies with every order!! Check the thread Breeders Boutique for more info!*


----------



## Brian Savage (Mar 24, 2016)

Managed to get my hands on some hard to find varieties thanks to my friend.

Bodhi seeds - Dream Beaver
Sin City Seeds - SinMint Cookies


----------



## GroErr (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm with the Breeder's Boutique guys, awesome genetics, great service and price with the discount. Between the non-discounted and discounted purchases I made in the last couple of weeks I have enough planting and crosses to work for a year 

Fireballs
DOG
Plenom
Dippy Ellsy

Plus many freebies between 2 orders I haven't even had a chance to look at yet


----------



## greywind (Mar 24, 2016)

Fingers crossed for things to line up this weekend, because I'm broke, lol! I'll hopefully be receiving some beans from @bigworm6969, Forbidden Space Fruit & Purple Voodoo F3, and if things fall into place, sending out some orders before the end of the month.

Hoping to get my first order in at Breeders Boutique with the awesome sale they're having. Looking to pick up Dog BX, Fireball, and maybe that Plemon.

Then I need to hop on that Bodhi sale at SVOC and grab anything left with the Appalachia male, hopefully two packs. 

Wish me luck! Cheers!


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 24, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I think it runs till the end of the month.
> All Bodhi except the newest strains are $60 a pack including shipping.
> They are being cleared out because Bodhi is coming out with different packaging.


Where do you see that? I can't find anything to do with this except the posts here.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 24, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> Where do you see that? I can't find anything to do with this except the posts here.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BDV6y0tEOSJ/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1


----------



## Castroman (Mar 24, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> 10x BurningBushNurseries Key Lime Pie (GSC pheno) S1
> 10x BurningBushNurseries Girl Scout Cookies S1
> 5x GH Super Lemon Haze
> 5x Hortilab Star Bud
> ...


Incredible purchase list, I could probably live for a year here in South America on that seed budget. That seed collection has the potential for being almost a survey of what's available, the sample is certainly large enough. I would love for you to take notes on each and write a comparative smoke report so that those with lesser budgets can avoid the duds and invest their hard-earned dollars in the winners only.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Picked up some dungeon vault... Buy 2 get 1 deal
> -false teeth
> -foul mouth
> Freebie: humble pie


Nice! I've been thinking of getting in on that too...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I'm with the Breeder's Boutique guys, awesome genetics, great service and price with the discount. Between the non-discounted and discounted purchases I made in the last couple of weeks I have enough planting and crosses to work for a year
> 
> Fireballs
> DOG
> ...


i just grabbed a pack of DOG and Plemon aswell


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! I've been thinking of getting in on that too...


Ya the pics of the foul mouth look absurd. Gotta scope it out and with the buy 2 get 1 deal...how could I say no!? It was through greenline...the deal isn't technically still active but I contacted them to see if I could still get it and they said sure....I'll be pissed if I get the package and it's missing the free pack


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 25, 2016)

Can't remember if I posted.
Just got 3Blueberry hashplant seeds
2 ghost train haze seeds
And I'm about to order more Bubbas Gift


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! I've been thinking of getting in on that too...


Where is that one at?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Where is that one at?


Greenline...it was their special like 2/3 weeks ago. I shot them a message to see if I could still get in on it and they said yeah and gave me like 3 or 4 dvg strains to choose from


----------



## futant (Mar 26, 2016)

Big Worm genetics drop just hit at Oregon elite Seeds.
I'm going to snag *Forbidden Space Fruit*.
Free shipping till 4/20 FROM U.S. no custums


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 27, 2016)

futant said:


> Big Worm genetics drop just hit at Oregon elite Seeds.
> I'm going to snag *Forbidden Space Fruit*.
> Free shipping till 4/20 FROM U.S. no custums


Yeaaaaa boiiiii! I got some Blue Kimbo, Prime Moonshine and Qrazy Elephant F2 going right now from Big Worm. Should be some fire


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2016)

Some ript genetics


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3643206


Niiice I've been super interested in the oregon lemons for quite some time


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Niiice I've been super interested in the oregon lemons for quite some time


Once I start them I'll be sure to keep you updated


----------



## Beemo (Mar 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3643207 Some ript genetics


lol, free dab container with seeds...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2016)

New acquisitions.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> 10x BurningBushNurseries Key Lime Pie (GSC pheno) S1
> 10x BurningBushNurseries Girl Scout Cookies S1
> 5x GH Super Lemon Haze
> 5x Hortilab Star Bud
> ...


Hey bro where you find burning bush nurseries


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 29, 2016)

Was doing my work and all of a sudden look what poped on the table @bigworm6969 thanks for the hook up. Will be gettin back to you soon. Substrate and csbseeds hasnt arrive yet


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> New acquisitions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the spade gear Kmog


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What's the spade gear Kmog


Tga ace of spades f2


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Tga ace of spades f2


Testers


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2016)

Danky dankster crosses em. Was doing 20 seeds for $30 so I figured why not. Ended up with closer to 30 seeds lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Danky dankster crosses em. Was doing 20 seeds for $30 so I figured why not. Ended up with closer to 30 seeds lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Through IG or website


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice. Through IG or website


Fb lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Fb lol.


Okay thanks. Happy hunting on those.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Okay thanks. Happy hunting on those.


Honestly the stardawg cross and Astro dawg were why I grabbed them. Had to look up ace of spades when i got em lol.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 29, 2016)

I preordered a pack of Archive - Ghost OG x Memory Loss from SVOC with (Malawi × NL Haze) x Memory Loss as a sub.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey bro where you find burning bush nurseries


I got mine at Vault because it was the best price, but they are sold out already. They list seedsman, sensibleseeds.com, vault, and seedcity as legit seed sources on their website. Only ones I see in stock are:

Firestax has both GSC and KLP.
sensibleseeds.com has GSC


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2016)

New pickup lost river and ocean grown


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3647098 New pickup lost river and ocean grown


Where'd ya get the ocean grown


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Where'd ya get the ocean grown


Lumberjack


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 1, 2016)

Relentless - Elmers Glue from Greenline Organics


----------



## greywind (Apr 2, 2016)

greywind said:


> Fingers crossed for things to line up this weekend, because I'm broke, lol! I'll hopefully be receiving some beans from @bigworm6969, Forbidden Space Fruit & Purple Voodoo F3, and if things fall into place, sending out some orders before the end of the month.
> 
> Hoping to get my first order in at Breeders Boutique with the awesome sale they're having. Looking to pick up Dog BX, Fireball, and maybe that Plemon.
> 
> ...


Things worked out okay for me. Got my BigWorm Genetics in along with some Prime Moon freebies. Sweet!

I wasn't able to get in on that Bodhi sale, which is alright. I'll get some Bodhi gear yet... But I did just put an order in at Breeders Boutique for Dog BX, Fireball, and Plemon. Looking forward to checking out all these new genetics, some day. Next run is rather overbooked as it is... Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 3, 2016)

Welp, just got home from work and guess what was on my desk... ta-daaa! Thank you @Midweek Song!


----------



## Strongest (Apr 3, 2016)

Just popped some Snowy High Voltage and Pure Gooey cross rare strain also one Death Star a buddy found in compassion shop purchase


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2016)

ViceCityGrower said:


> Welp, just got home from work and guess what was on my desk... View attachment 3648594ta-daaa! Thank you @Midweek Song!


I just popped the Top 44 x bubblegum to use as an emergency backup.

No offense intended, but Barneys and Green House are the two banks that many, many people on RIU use as punchlines when referring to crap. Just wondering what influenced your purchase?


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I just popped the Top 44 x bubblegum to use as an emergency backup.
> 
> No offense intended, but Barneys and Green House are the two banks that many, many people on RIU use as punchlines when referring to crap. Just wondering what influenced your purchase?


I hear ya, but I didn't pay for them. It was an exchange for using my address and it's so funny because he got those and I grabbed the others. Lol I guess he didn't do his research.


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 3, 2016)

ViceCityGrower said:


> Welp, just got home from work and guess what was on my desk... View attachment 3648594ta-daaa! Thank you @Midweek Song!


Beware of the MWS C99, I see you have all Fem seeds, but the MWS C99 (supposedly fem) that I grew out was a very handsome 100% male.

Would have been a good daddy, but who knows if it was even C99 when you get a male from Fem seeds.


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up @nomofatum!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 3, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Clay holds a lot of water.........tough to grow pot in. Marijuana like loose airy soil so the roots can move thru it easily. Why the soil change, doesn't make sense?
> 
> https://www.provenwinners.com/learn/dirt-dirt-clay


Have you ever tried coco?


----------



## Midweek Song (Apr 4, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> Beware of the MWS C99, I see you have all Fem seeds, but the MWS C99 (supposedly fem) that I grew out was a very handsome 100% male.
> 
> Would have been a good daddy, but who knows if it was even C99 when you get a male from Fem seeds.


Hi @nomofatum 

We have sent near on a thousand of these seeds out and you're the only one who has said you have got a regular. Do you know if anyone else has said they have a regular because if so we will pull the seed from our freebie list.

Let me know

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 4, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi @nomofatum
> 
> We have sent near on a thousand of these seeds out and you're the only one who has said you have got a regular. Do you know if anyone else has said they have a regular because if so we will pull the seed from our freebie list.
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to find any grow reports at all on the MWS C99. From posts online it looks like I'm the first to report anything back really.

I would wait to see if anyone else reports the same issue or get someone to sex 10 or so of them to confirm.

My experience so far of the MWS branded freebies:
AK48 Auto (last year outdoor), it didn't flip to flower until fall with the photo's, decent plant

Started with current grow:
GSC (fem) - Female, healthy, less than half way of flower, so can't judge yet.
JungleWreck (Reg) - Male
C99 (Fem) - Male


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 4, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Have you ever tried coco?


Actually, no I haven't. Mainly I own a lot of fertilizer and don't want to start buying more specifically for coco. Also, the price to fill 24 4-5 gallons pots with coco would be quite pricey. Using pro-mix I can fill them for around $70- coco could be twice that I'm guessing.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 5, 2016)

Got California orange
Fruit punch
White candy on the way


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 5, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Got California orange
> Fruit punch
> White candy on the way


If you don't mind me asking who's the breeders and where did you order from looking for some new and exciting stuff


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 5, 2016)

Mws my friend. I always use them. Oh I love there gear all mine always pop! I made a gift of one of the freebies my bud in AZ. She first time grow.
I sent her um um top 44x bubblegum I think.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 5, 2016)

However I got blueberry from ilgm. Fucking Jurassic plants soo strong genes


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 5, 2016)

[QUI have new pic if you want to see! PM meTE="ViceCityGrower, post: 12483538, member: 921640"]If you don't mind me asking who's the breeders and where did you order from looking for some new and exciting stuff[/QUOTE]
So i


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Won these from ig...

GSC x CherryPuff


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi so what's GSC idk what that is! I like the sweet strains


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 5, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hi so what's GSC idk what that is! I like the sweet strains


Girls Scout Cookies


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh yes of course! I always reading about it hope you got a good strain. like a slight controversy going on over that strain.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ali G Seed Collective - Fruitloops OG Feminized from Seeds R us


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2016)

New pickups.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 7, 2016)

2x Gorilla Bubble BX2 (13 per pack)- TonyGreensTorturedBeans.. 

Jacked about this purchase!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 7, 2016)

Midweek Song. Free tin, discreet & speedy shipping.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2016)

Didn't pay for these so not really a purchase but just Recieved in the mail.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 7, 2016)

BOG Seeds. I ordered 13 Reg "Sweet Cindy", and 13 Reg "Lifesaver". I popped 7 of the Lifesaver with 100% germ in under 24 hrs. Nice looking beans.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 8, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> BOG Seeds. I ordered 13 Reg "Sweet Cindy", and 13 Reg "Lifesaver". I popped 7 of the Lifesaver with 100% germ in under 24 hrs. Nice looking beans.


You got a journal going on those lifesaver? Like to see how that on goes


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2016)

I relapsed and placed an order for exotic cookies and cream as well as platinum huckleberry cookies


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I relapsed and placed an order for exotic cookies and cream as well as platinum huckleberry cookies


You and me both need SA. Seeds Anonymous


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You and me both need SA. Seeds Anonymous


It's bad lol I've been eyeing up both of those for some time and didn't wanna risk missing out on them if they fly off the shelf on 420


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You got a journal going on those lifesaver? Like to see how that on goes


No journal.....not yet at least. Kinda busy with a couple other projects (LED COB build & plans for a frame, and a DIY Sulfer Burner). I've snapped a few pics here n there of the BOG's and I jot everything down in my book so I may start a journal on them and just play "catch up" in a week or two.


----------



## python_thrust (Apr 10, 2016)

New purchases:

Rare Dankness GTH #1
TH Seeds Bubblegum
Reserva Privada Chocolope
Cnnabiogen Pakistan Chitral Kush


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 10, 2016)

Face off
French toast
After glow (thug pug)
Shave ice (cannarado)
Last rights (jaws)
Pink urkle (jaws)


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 10, 2016)

Orders that may not come:
Banana kush (jaws)
Trainwreck x dark matter (jaws)
Train wreck x insane jane (jaws)
Chem soda (jaws)
Send cash with tracking, my mail has been sitting somewhere at USPS since march 9
Ordered from csb

2x the deputy (green point)
Pugs breathe (thug pugs)

Ordered from subatrate


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 10, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Face off
> French toast
> After glow (thug pug)
> Shave ice (cannarado)
> ...


Some solid pick ups there


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Some solid pick ups there


Lol i got so frustrated with my orders thats not looking good that why i got those to make up for it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 10, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Lol i got so frustrated with my orders thats not looking good that why i got those to make up for it.


 can't believe thugpug was such a tool when you asked him to help ya out with the substrate ordeal


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> can't believe thugpug was such a tool when you asked him to help ya out with the substrate ordeal


Ive seen enough breeders on IG who really gives a [email protected] about customers.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 10, 2016)

Order in from shoe. Best experience from any bank so far.


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 11, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Order in from shoe. Best experience from any bank so far. View attachment 3654570


Im done buying seeds...damn bro...can you please lead me where you got it from?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 11, 2016)

@littleflavio on IG from headygardens
Shoe is legit. Top notch customer service
Best bank I have ever used.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2016)

Second order from Breeder's Boutique arrived. I bought 3x 10 packs (Dippy, Plemun, and Fireballs), the other 3x 10 packs were freebies, these guys are f'n awesome!



Cheers


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 11, 2016)

I am waiting on my order from attitude, they had an annual sale.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 11, 2016)

My recent order from Seedsman's showed up in the mail today.
Durban Punch, Atomic Bee, and some Jack Herer freebies.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dank Team comes through again


----------



## bryangtho (Apr 11, 2016)

From Herbies with some great freebies.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 11, 2016)

Herbies gave out some nice freebies!
Bless,
DZ

My order shipped today from Attiude, should be here in about 10 days.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 11, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You got a journal going on those lifesaver? Like to see how that on goes


Started one today on the BOG Lifesaver if your interested?
http://rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/hydroreds-bog-lifesaver-grow.33622/


----------



## Jumping Jack (Apr 12, 2016)

Ordered dinafems blue widow from Herbie's plus their free seeds to grow outdoors this year


----------



## greywind (Apr 12, 2016)

I haven't even received my Breeders Boutique order yet, but I just placed another order for more beans! I wish I had more play money for all the running or upcoming 4/20 specials. 

I definitely could've gotten carried away with this Bodhi BOGO special via Greenline Organic. As it stands, I can only grab one pack and I chose Purple Wookie. I'm hoping to get an Appalachia cross for the freebie, like The Fuzz or Wolf Pack. First order with this distributor, so fingers crossed for good service. Cheers and happy hunting all! Bodhi, finally coming to my vault!!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 12, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Started one today on the BOG Lifesaver if your interested?
> http://rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/hydroreds-bog-lifesaver-grow.33622/


Hey hydro they won't let us follow till you change the settings to allow members to view your journal


----------



## palmetto420 (Apr 12, 2016)

CotC Hybrid X
Samsara Sweet Black Angel
Sweet Cream Caramel Fast F1
WoS Afghan Kush x Skunk
Zambeza Lemon Kush


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Hey hydro they won't let us follow till you change the settings to allow members to view your journal


Sorry bout that, I think I got it straightened out now.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 12, 2016)

Just got this goodies grab bag from Breeders Boutique


----------



## greywind (Apr 13, 2016)

I just got my package from Breeders Boutique and they were entirely too generous. With my purchase of three packs, Dog BX2, Fireballs, and Plemon, at an already unheard of deal of half off, they gifted me with three free packs. I believe they are Sour C, DB x Sour C, and Sour K x DB. I'm beyond satisfied with this company. Cheers!


----------



## Choo2 (Apr 13, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


Man, where are You ordering from? I tried with Herbie's and Customs took my seeds.. Got me spooked.. What do I do?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 13, 2016)

Choo2 said:


> Man, where are You ordering from? I tried with Herbie's and Customs took my seeds.. Got me spooked.. What do I do?


If you're in the states order from a US bank.


----------



## Choo2 (Apr 13, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> If you're in the states order from a US bank.


Have any names you can give me? I don't know anyone..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 13, 2016)

Choo2 said:


> Have any names you can give me? I don't know anyone..


I haven't ordered from the states at this point but I think people use Firestax.com and Midweeksong whose website I'm not sure of. There are better folks to answer that question than me but both of those are used currently. Great Lake Genetics is another.


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 13, 2016)

2 orders from Midweek Song in the books! Great place to order from plus a discount code


----------



## bryangtho (Apr 14, 2016)

ViceCityGrower said:


> 2 orders from Midweek Song in the books! Great place to order from plus a discount code


Yes I have ordered few them they are very good


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 14, 2016)

Sin City Seeds- thunderstruck (acdc bx)
In House- black cherry pie bx


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 15, 2016)

Gage Green Group - Daybreaker
Illuminati Seeds - Santa Muerte
From Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## 420nstargazer (Apr 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Gage Green Group - Daybreaker
> Illuminati Seeds - Santa Muerte
> From Great Lakes Genetics


Just now with the drop??

I ask cause I just ordered the daybreaker as well (with GB and some stray fox)


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> Sin City Seeds- thunderstruck (acdc bx)
> In House- black cherry pie bx


Just wanna let you know bro those Thunderstruck seeds aren't bx they are s1 fems. You will like them too they grow ugly not a looker at all but I here the meds from it are spectacular. Don't wait till you have lot of Amber to harvest either soon as you see any amber cut them down. Great pick up and they do have a AC/DC Bx but it's not released and I think they are only gonna use it in crosses testing the Medical Glue now with that AC/DC Bx male


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 15, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> Just now with the drop??
> 
> I ask cause I just ordered the daybreaker as well (with GB and some stray fox)


Yes.


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey there, question. Looking for a nice stable strain that is available and fem. What would you guys get if you could only choose one?


----------



## greywind (Apr 15, 2016)

ViceCityGrower said:


> Hey there, question. Looking for a nice stable strain that is available and fem. What would you guys get if you could only choose one?


I haven't really dropped packs of fems, so stability is hard for me to speak on. But from my experience, the "best" fem seed I ever popped was Lemon Skunk from DNA Genetics. I have heard that White Berry from Paradise is completely stable. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 15, 2016)

ViceCityGrower said:


> Hey there, question. Looking for a nice stable strain that is available and fem. What would you guys get if you could only choose one?


Lemon Skunk is great, DNA Holy Grail Kush (Kosher x OG #18 ) is better IMO, large yields, 20% or better THC. Or Chocolope Kush (Kosher x Chocolope). <-Either will finish in 60.

Or you could try Lemon OG (Lemon Skunk x OG #18 )...no personal exp w that one.


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 15, 2016)

greywind said:


> I haven't really dropped packs of fems, so stability is hard for me to speak on. But from my experience, the "best" fem seed I ever popped was Lemon Skunk from DNA Genetics. I have heard that White Berry from Paradise is completely stable. Cheers and happy hunting!





ForRealz said:


> Lemon Skunk is great, DNA Holy Grail Kush (Kosher x OG #18 ) is better IMO, large yields, 20% or better THC. Or Chocolope Kush (Kosher x Chocolope). <-Either will finish in 60.
> 
> Or you could try Lemon OG (Lemon Skunk x OG #18 )...no personal exp w that one.


Thanks for the info. I pretty much have enough beans to last me a good year. I wanted to add a "stable strain" to the collection. Probably gonna grab something next week 4/20!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 15, 2016)

*Listing* *Quantity* *Price* *Subtotal*
CEREBRAL ASSASSIN F1 (#839)
1 $70.00 $70.00
ALICE OG F1 (#83
1 $70.00 $70.00
Chem Soda Cookies (#574)
1 $70.00 $70.00
CARE PACKAGE (#803)
1 $60.00 $60.00
STRAWBERRY FROST (#350)
1 $90.00 $90.00
Blueberry Gorilla Bubble (#832)
1 $65.00 $65.00
BEAR (#464)
2 $60.00 $120.00
WESSIE (#465)
1 $60.00 $60.00
Postage Method: Standard Shipping
Postage $7.00
Total $612.00


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 15, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> *Listing* *Quantity* *Price* *Subtotal*
> CEREBRAL ASSASSIN F1 (#839)
> 1 $70.00 $70.00
> ALICE OG F1 (#83
> ...


I just dropped my phone. Nice pick up


----------



## yesum (Apr 16, 2016)

Cannabiogen's Jarilla, Sandstorm and Mangobiche, Eskobar's Jalisco and Oaxacan.


----------



## greywind (Apr 16, 2016)

I continue to spend money I don't have, one pack at a time. I think I managed to get my first order in with Great Lake Genetics. The 420 special they're offering is pretty sweet, plus a Bodhi BOGO! Take my borrowed money, lol! I hopefully snagged one of the last three Sorcerer's Apprentice and chose Wolf Pack for the BOGO. I should be getting that Starfighter x LBL freebie they are offering as well. I'll take three packs for under a hundred. Cheers!


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Apr 16, 2016)

He'll yeah you made out like a fat rat! I'm looking to spend some "borrowed money" myself. Lol


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 16, 2016)

Anybody know where to get hso gentics at I really want bubbas gift


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Anybody know where to get hso gentics at I really want bubbas gift


Neptune Seedbank is their only official us distributor. Be careful though I just grabbed a pack of those and 8/10 were duds growers or bad seeds.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 16, 2016)

My A-Buzz germinated in less than 24 hours, sprouting its taproot and 3 days later, here it is now: 

 

Very much viable and super-fertile.

Go with @Midweek Song.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 16, 2016)

Where they male or the female bubbas gift


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Where they male or the female bubbas gift


Fems. Did they start making regs? As far as both parents of the strain are female. Pre 98 bubba and gods gift are both clone only fems.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 16, 2016)

They have bubbas gift X supermale 
which they have as bubba gift regs

I think the male has fire og and cookies and another strain in not sure 

I want the gems though


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2016)

greywind said:


> I haven't really dropped packs of fems, so stability is hard for me to speak on. But from my experience, the "best" fem seed I ever popped was Lemon Skunk from DNA Genetics. I have heard that White Berry from Paradise is completely stable. Cheers and happy hunting!


That's exactly what I was going to say - Paradise White Berry - chunky buds, uniform plants, frosty, stone..whole package & stable.


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> They have bubbas gift X supermale
> which they have as bubba gift regs
> 
> I think the male has fire og and cookies and another strain in not sure
> ...


Here goes some HSO: Bubba's Gift Fems from legit overseas banks...

https://www.dinafem.org/en/bubbas-gift/

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organization-bubba-39-s-gift/prod_5403.html


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> *Listing* *Quantity* *Price* *Subtotal*
> CEREBRAL ASSASSIN F1 (#839)
> 1 $70.00 $70.00
> ALICE OG F1 (#83
> ...


I'd like to get my hands on some of the Alice OG. Gotta be some fruit flavors behind those genetics. Nice score!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks. Hopefully gonna throw one more order down today!


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 16, 2016)

@kmomg33 how did the other 2 girls come out


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> @kmomg33 how did the other 2 girls come out


Which ones? Lol, I've got kind of a lot going ATM.


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 16, 2016)

Spliff Power Plant
Spliff bleuberry
Bodhi jabash stash
Barney farms blue cheese
Barney farms cokies kush

Im still having my old purple kush mother 4 years old .but i remember my confidential cheese she was producing 2 pound per light but my pk only produce 1.2 to 1per 1000w...


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Which ones? Lol, I've got kind of a lot going ATM.


You said 8 bubba gift gems were duds how did the other 2 bubba gift ladies do


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 16, 2016)

Who knows where to get some la con seeds


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> You said 8 bubba gift gems were duds how did the other 2 bubba gift ladies do


Oh lol. Still got em didn't try to pop the last ones yet. I actually have 4 of the 8 still growing, I'll post a pic of them in a min. They're all still pretty retarded looking, way behind everything I sprouted at the same time. One is actually/finally growing regular leaves. Lol.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 16, 2016)

That's sounds horrible makes me not wanna get a pack but I seen people get good results with one Fem seed from bubbas gift


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> That's sounds horrible makes me not wanna get a pack but I seen people get good results with one Fem seed from bubbas gift


Hso is sending me another pack, he says this pack may have been swapped by the Seedbank. Here's pics. First one is the most regular.












for reference these ones were started the same exact time.








these were stared about 2 weeks after.


----------



## bdt1981 (Apr 17, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> View attachment 3618686 View attachment 3618686 View attachment 3618670 View attachment 3618672 View attachment 3618673 Updated pix on my midweeksong purchas of grapegod and white alien freebies of northern lightsXchronic and girl scout cookies. First is mamas all 4 actually 2 of white alien, second and third are day 11 on the aeroflo2 36
> The first pic is of pic one at like week


Well after harvesting the white alien was damn good across the board, the hybrid I was running from spanish seeds is a super bad ass strain. Its supreme killer bud like the best I have grown. Its either the northern light crossed with chronic or the girl scout cookies from spanish seeds. Amazing really. Grapegod was a big dissapointment to me. The high is more body and I really dont feel it in my eyes when smoked. High on bag appeal no doubt. The third pic are the 2 white alien phenos. Gsc was actually a freebie from midweek song as well as the spanish seeds nlx chronic


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 17, 2016)

Just picked up a pack of Cookies and Cream from dankteam.com . Act fast if you want to snag one of the five remaining packs.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

Is the dannk team a legit us seedbank .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2016)

Use @Midweek Song. Then you'll have no reason to wonder.


----------



## greywind (Apr 17, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Is the dannk team a legit us seedbank .


I had no issue when I ordered from them earlier this year. Actually, it was the New Year special, so technically end of last year. I'd order again with no worries. Cheers!


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

Do the send freebies


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 17, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Is the dannk team a legit us seedbank .


This is the second time I've used them. The first transaction went smoothly and my seeds were in my mailbox three days later. I would definitely consider them legit.


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 17, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Do the send freebies


yes


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 17, 2016)

Karma OG and Headbanger.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Hso is sending me another pack, he says this pack may have been swapped by the Seedbank. Here's pics. First one is the most regular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found out tdt doesn't send hso beans in breeders pack they have 3 bubba gift for 45 $ how much I shipping from them I may give it a shot and grow them

I guess they renamed the bubbad gift regs to bubbas disciple 
It's Bubba's Gift x (Platinum X Tres Sister) x Fire og 
I can't decide between the too but bubba Kush x gods gift sounds nice I seen barley any grows of it but all have been nice from 1 seed and they turned purp and was bubba dominate with like a pini colada smells and some bubba smell 
I guess attitude gave 1 bubbas gift fem as a freebie and people have liked it


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

@akhiymjames 
I just looked at nor star gentics 
I know you like bubba kash 
Nor star has some pre 98 crosses 
They have pre 98 X purple mayhey from gooey breeder 
That is definitely my next seed purchase 
Bubbas gift from hso is very bubba Dom from what I seen ihate fems but bubba kush and gods gift ate great 

Bubbas disciple is actually bubbas gift X (platinumGSC x tree sister) X fire OG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> @akhiymjames
> I just looked at nor star gentics
> I know you like bubba kash
> Nor star has some pre 98 crosses
> ...


Yea Norstar gotta few I want to try. Have their Pretty Wicked already but may try one of the Bubba crosses but I'm gonna try and find the real deal cut before I just break down and give up on it and take crosses


----------



## Lizard420 (Apr 17, 2016)

@Shadowfarmer I've grown the grand poobah pre 98 bubba x with purple mayhem from norstar here's a couple pics from the 2 females I got.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice did you get any bubba kush smells I want the seeds to smoke and or breed with


----------



## Lizard420 (Apr 17, 2016)

The big pheno had a pine-sol smell and taste the smaller one was a sweeter smell with a little grape flavor. Both were good but not great.


----------



## mixchemical (Apr 17, 2016)

Since i'm on my first grow, I just got the "easiest of the easiest" from royal queen seeds, Easy Bud  Want to try some NL or WW but that'll be next time!


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

I might just get bubbas gift from hso then


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

I was just talking about how I wanted to get bubba x purple mayhem and I changed my mind real quick 
Tdt has some HSO autos 3 for 30 
I'd buy some if I had a place to plant outside


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Do the send freebies


Yes, definitely. A minimum of two.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 17, 2016)

Critical, White Candy & Candy Caramelo. 
I need something sweet (like me) for edibles


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

I did some research on bubbas gift and I have found that people have found plenty of nice keepers 
Looks better than anything in my city and plenty of people like the different phenos

Very fast finisher frosty purple


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

I was looking at blackberry cream from exotic 
Blackberry kush clone x cookiesncream

I smoked bbk one time and I loved her frosty as hell puple pink and it had a unique taste and smell


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 18, 2016)

Damnit I have a problem..

Another order placed at GLG..

Darlins Net (20 pack)- GG#4 x DMT... Seed Pac/9fold genetics charity auction at GLG... STOKED
Dank Sinatra (11 pack)- La Affie x 88G13HP. Bodhi

Freebies with order
Wolf Pack (11 pack)- Giesel x Appy. Bodhi
Star Figher F2 (Exotic) x LBL (10 pack)... DBJ creation
Zero Dark 30 ((La conf x purple kush) x LBL) (10 pack)... DBJ creation


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 18, 2016)

Sour Patch don't play, packs arrived today!

Mad Scientist: 
(2) Dream Cookie: Girl Scout Candy (GSC x Alien Rock Candy) x Super Blue Dream.
(1) (Freebie 12 beans) Banana Cream Cake: Banana Kush x Cheese Cake (LA Confidential x Exodus Cheese) x (GSC x Alien Rock Candy).

Alphakronik:
(1) (10 beans) Galactic Glue: GG #4 x Gobbstopper (Purple Urkle x Sin City Kush).


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 19, 2016)

Just ordered some dark shadow haze, chocolate rain, and killing fields from cannazon. They shipped the order out a few days late and gave me a free ten pack of commerce city kush which is pretty freaking awesome! Done ordering seeds for a while I need to get caught up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 19, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Just ordered some dark shadow haze, chocolate rain, and killing fields from cannazon. They shipped the order out a few days late and gave me a free ten pack of commerce city kush which is pretty freaking awesome! Done ordering seeds for a while I need to get caught up.


Are you in the states? I've heard of lots of peeps state side not getting their gear from Cannazon lately...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you in the states? I've heard of lots of peeps state side not getting their gear from Cannazon lately...


You, too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you in the states? I've heard of lots of peeps state side not getting their gear from Cannazon lately...


I've been reading mr C straight up fell off. Rumors of drug use etc. which is so weird to me. I used cannazon with zero problems for years and years. Had a great relationship with mr c we even traded some rare beans and his were legit as fuck. shitty that he's no longer on top of things.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Just ordered some dark shadow haze, chocolate rain, and killing fields from cannazon. They shipped the order out a few days late and gave me a free ten pack of commerce city kush which is pretty freaking awesome! Done ordering seeds for a while I need to get caught up.


be interested to see if they arrive?, my one & only order from 8mths ago never arrived, no reply to the half dozen emails sent to 'zon' either....hmmph


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 19, 2016)

They came in a super stealthy binder with a plastic triangle spine, the seeds were rolled up and placed in there. A stack of papers with text on them about how to adopt a child was held together by the rib.. lol. The RD wasn't in the original breeders pack so who knows but the Escobar chocolates with the cheese freebie came sealed.
Thanks for the heads up I may not order from them again...


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you in the states? I've heard of lots of peeps state side not getting their gear from Cannazon lately...


Yeppers from Oregon


----------



## ohnothimagin (Apr 19, 2016)

Bubblelicious Feminized and Blackjack Feminized from Nirvana


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> They came in a super stealthy binder with a plastic triangle spine, the seeds were rolled up and placed in there. A stack of papers with text on them about how to adopt a child was held together by the rib.. lol. The RD wasn't in the original breeders pack so who knows but the Escobar chocolates with the cheese freebie came sealed.
> Thanks for the heads up I may not order from them again...


That's how I received mines too. Did few transactions with Cannazon so hate to hear people not getting their beans but at least you got yours.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> They came in a super stealthy binder with a plastic triangle spine, the seeds were rolled up and placed in there. A stack of papers with text on them about how to adopt a child was held together by the rib.. lol. The RD wasn't in the original breeders pack so who knows but the Escobar chocolates with the cheese freebie came sealed.
> Thanks for the heads up I may not order from them again...


Maybe don't wanna be posting about how a seed company does there stealth on an open forum? IDK just a thought man.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 19, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> They came in a super stealthy binder with a plastic triangle spine, the seeds were rolled up and placed in there. A stack of papers with text on them about how to adopt a child was held together by the rib.. lol. The RD wasn't in the original breeders pack so who knows but the Escobar chocolates with the cheese freebie came sealed.
> Thanks for the heads up I may not order from them again...


That's exactly how my Cannazon package came. Ain't nothing stealth about that if you ask me....... A chimpanzee would have found those seeds if searching the package.


the idiot also shipped it to Indo James which was NOT the name on my billing/shipping address. Not to mention taking 3 weeks to cash my money order and ship the package followed by a bunch of lame excuses...... and insisting on removing the seeds from breeder package for the shit stealth.

Needless to say I was not a happy customer, regardless of reading lots of positive reviews prior to ordering. Seems like I caught him right around the time he started to fall off. I'd never recommend.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's exactly how my Cannazon package came. Ain't nothing stealth about that if you ask me....... A chimpanzee would have found those seeds if searching the package.
> 
> 
> the idiot also shipped it to Indo James which was NOT the name on my billing/shipping address. Not to mention taking 3 weeks to cash my money order and ship the package followed by a bunch of lame excuses...... and insisting on removing the seeds from breeder package for the shit stealth.
> ...


Gotta be better than just sticking them inside a mug though.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 19, 2016)

Not much difference imo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Not much difference imo


I must be a retarded chimpanzee then because the first Zon package I got I was like, "Da fuck my beans at?!"

Or I was reallllly high. 

Guess it's moot at this point though because Mr. C is hooked on the tooter.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I must be a retarded chimpanzee then because the first Zon package I got I was like, "Da fuck my beans at?!"
> 
> Or I was reallllly high.
> 
> Guess it's moot at this point though because Mr. C is hooked on the tooter.


Haha maybe I just had super high stealth expectations. Prior to ordering I read so many stories about their amazing stealth and "where my beans at?" type posts and there they were just folded in a piece of plastic.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 19, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Just ordered some dark shadow haze, chocolate rain, and killing fields from cannazon. They shipped the order out a few days late and gave me a free ten pack of commerce city kush which is pretty freaking awesome! Done ordering seeds for a while I need to get caught up.


I might order some dark shadow haze it looks dank


----------



## Madagascar (Apr 19, 2016)

BONZA


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I must be a retarded chimpanzee then because the first Zon package I got I was like, "Da fuck my beans at?!"
> 
> Or I was reallllly high.
> 
> Guess it's moot at this point though because Mr. C is hooked on the tooter.


at least he has a good excuse...


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 20, 2016)

Just bought a pack of Motarebel Apollo 13 F4's. That's my last purchase for a while. I've got 16 packs, 13 singles, and a bunch of freebies to work through, that's way too much for me.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Last purchase of the year....
Dynasty salmon river og
Ihg sherbet remix
Hnw quantum kush
+ freebies


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I must be a retarded chimpanzee then because the first Zon package I got I was like, "Da fuck my beans at?!"
> 
> Or I was reallllly high.
> 
> Guess it's moot at this point though because Mr. C is hooked on the tooter.


I was thinking the same thing. I damn near through the package away thinking I got shafted.

I guess my avatar is appropriate.


----------



## blackforest (Apr 20, 2016)

Bodhi Goji OG and The Fuzz. It was an impulse buy...
Hard to pass up those good deals out there.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 22, 2016)

I got my order from Attitude !
I got my ashtray, it was a stealth option.
Seeds are not hidden just shipped Under the ashtray.
At least Attitude is legit!
 

A Ton of freebies for the annual sale.
I bought 5 beans of Sweet Critical from 
00 and 5 beans of Blue Hash from Dinafem.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Apr 22, 2016)

Seedsman white widow x3
Dinafem Og Kush 1
2 Afghan regular.

Easy first time grow


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 22, 2016)

Dogenzengi said:


> I got my order from Attitude !
> I got my ashtray, it was a stealth option.
> Seeds are not hidden just shipped Under the ashtray.
> At least Attitude is legit!
> ...


you wanna send me that ash tray? Im hating real hard


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry Rocknratm the ashtray is already broken in.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 23, 2016)

Just got some Leatherface OG from a breeder called Dank Bros as freebies with my Cookies and Cream. Can't find any info on the breeder or the strain anywhere. Anyone grown or smoked it?


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Apr 23, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> Just got some Leatherface OG from a breeder called Dank Bros as freebies with my Cookies and Cream. Can't find any info on the breeder or the strain anywhere. Anyone grown or smoked it?


I'm sure if you know what Strains it's descended from you can get an idea of what it is going to be like.


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 23, 2016)

Bulletproof_Love said:


> I'm sure if you know what Strains it's descended from you can get an idea of what it is going to be like.


Yeah, it's an OG back cross crossed to an OG so I'm guessing it should be very OG'ish. I kind of question the legitimacy of a random seed company that doesn't even have a presence on the internet though. I guess I just want to know if the genetic makeup is legitimately OG, and how good of a representation of the code it is.


----------



## akmatanuska (Apr 24, 2016)

So, been a while since I've posted in one of these threads so I'll just update with my entire stock just for the shits.

SinCity Seeds:
Blue Lime Pie
Sour Nightmare Kush
Lilac Jack
Aliens JackD Up
Gorilla Grip
Silver Back Jack
Aliens On Moonshine
Gorillas In The Night

Cbliss420 (SinCity Seeds Moderator)
Rhubarb Pie (Platinum Cherry Pie X Blue Lime Pie) - I got to name this one lol
Key Lime Pie BX
Jack Horner (Lilac Jack X Blue Lime Pie)
Shepherds Pie (Lambs Bread X Blue Lime Pie)

In House Genetics
Black Cherry Pie BX
Fat Purple Pie
Grand Double Purple

Nirvana's Seeds
White Widow (have 2 going now)
White Rhino (have 2 going now)
Chrystal (have 1 Goin)
Random Freebies

Johnstons Genetics
Captian Purple Berry Cookies

Gage Green
Diamonds And Dust

Head In The Clouds
OG Kush X Purple Kush
Bubba Kush X Blue Dream

Dr Candyland
StarGate OG

Rare Dankness
Corn Bread

Sensi Seeds
Dr Grinspoon

Some Mephisto testers the vault gave me
Alien OG X Triangle Kush

heavyweight seeds
Fruit Punch

Bomb Seeds
Cluster Bomb

Blim Burn
Orka

Humboldt Seeds
Purple Train wreck

G13 Seeds
Chocolate Heaven

Emerald Triangle Seeds
Cheesy Headband

And some seeds a friend gave me idk bank
Dynamite X Aurora
Critical Mass (running 1)

Most recent Purchase:
On 4/20 I ordered from Motor City Seeds (I HIGHLY recommend them, best customer service from a seed bank that I've ever had shout out to them @motorcityseeds
@supersoil420
Check Em out that's there Instagrams
Bigworm Genetics
Prime Crystal
Prime Moonshine
Forbidden Space Fruit
I also got a pack of Black Cherry Dojo f2 that I got from the man himself on the way. Hopefully Motor City Seeds threw in his Double Purple Dojo testers, if not he said he'd send me some if at the time I asked he still has some. He's also sending me some testers that I'll update you guys what they are when they get here.

Also, there's a new up and comer @matanuskathunderseeds (his IG)
Out of Alaska that's doing big things currently placed 1st at the nwcc in Anchorage and 3rd in Tacoma at the nwcc. He's sending me 3 packs of testers?
Double Purple Doja X Grateful Breath
Animal Cookies X Grateful Breath
MTF X Grateful Breath
(The Matanuska thunder fuck is a verified mtf from the matsu valley)
hopefully I can snag his berry breath (oregon blackberry kush x gratefulbreath) which won 1st at the nwcc

Follow me on IG @akmatanuska for all these gwnetics will be grown and logged on there. Currently have (if you didn't read up there) 2x White Widow, 2x White Rhino, 1x Chrystal, 1x Critical Mass, and 1x Nicole Kush in veg.. Also have the log on here!

If anyone has any questions on what the genetics are on any of the strains or anything feel free to pm me or add me on instagram (I spend more time there) thanks for reading this tldr thread haha


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 25, 2016)

Got this from Greenline. Guess the freebie..


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 25, 2016)

JamesBean Conpany showed love..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3665764 Got this from Greenline. Guess the freebie..


When you gonna touch those Swamp Boys seeds? Just curious wanna see something from them. Haven't seen anything from any of the crosses yet

Oh Wolf Pack was freebie lol


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 25, 2016)

Arrived Sat. from JBC, JB hooked it up! Super Grateful ! JBC BOGO runs until end of month, CC back online, and get ya gear in 3-4 days!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> When you gonna touch those Swamp Boys seeds? Just curious wanna see something from them. Haven't seen anything from any of the crosses yet
> 
> Oh Wolf Pack was freebie lol


Soon bro I have a lot to pick from.. Greenline is the most tightest Seed Bank out there. If you looking for freebies don't look there


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Soon bro I have a lot to pick from.. Greenline is the most tightest Seed Bank out there. If you looking for freebies don't look there


Naw I don't buy beans for freebies lol I buy for what I'm buying freebies are bonus. I wouldn't have to get any freebies and I would be just fine. Yea I'm sure you do lol just wondering keep me updated when you do. Dying to see something from Swamp Boys


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw I don't buy beans for freebies lol I buy for what I'm buying freebies are bonus. I wouldn't have to get any freebies and I would be just fine. Yea I'm sure you do lol just wondering keep me updated when you do. Dying to see something from Swamp Boys


Okay bro I gotcha


----------



## Sire Killem All (Apr 25, 2016)

Items
3 × Pyramid Seeds - Tutankhamon (1 Seed) $8.05 $24.15
1 × Dr Krippling - The Incredible Bulk (5 Seeds) $54.98 $54.98
1 × DinaFem - OG Kush (3 Seeds) $29.31 $29.31
1 × Dr Krippling - Kripple Shock (5 Seeds) $42.36 $42.36
1 × Stealth Packaging - Sealed DVD - We re-ship free of charge if your order goes missing. $10.98 $10.98
1 × Barneys Farm Seeds - Free Barney's Farm Critical Kush - 1 Seed (1 Seed) FREE FREE
1 × Barneys Farm Seeds - Free Barney's Farm Liberty Haze - 1 Seed (1 Seed) FREE FREE
1 × Barneys Farm Seeds - Free Barney's Farm Blue Cheese - 1 Seed (1 Seed) FREE FREE
1 × Barneys Farm Seeds - XUG Bundle FREE FREE
1 × free 1 X Cookies Kush 1 X Amnesia Lemon 1 X Chornic Thunder 1 x Liberty Haze 1 X Vanilla Kush - XU5 FREE FREE
Shipping $0.00
Sub Total $161.79
Total $161.79

Can't wait
From gorilla seed bank


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 25, 2016)

I know ive posted this before...just arrived today...from greenline. No freebies but i sleep soundly


----------



## buckets (Apr 25, 2016)

Just ordered some Iranian Haze from Dr. Greenthumb. He gives one extra seed as a bonus. Feminized. $180 Canadian for ten seeds plus one.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 27, 2016)

No freebies, but I got 10% off with the code


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 27, 2016)

GLG with freebies.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2016)

Some testers, some bought. All aquired in the past month. There's another month before that of about this many as well.




have a couple last packs on the way I'm the post as well....


I think I'm done for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky man (Apr 28, 2016)

buckets said:


> Just ordered some Iranian Haze from Dr. Greenthumb. He gives one extra seed as a bonus. Feminized. $180 Canadian for ten seeds plus one.


IF I could afford it I would love 10 packs of all his beans.one day iam going to buy some of his beans to plant..I have smoked some of his that a frend growed a few years back and it was good g13 and cant rember the othere strains names.he is just high as hell on his beans is why I have not bought them befor.And there great beans just as good and beter now in the states as well as his.but one day iam going to buy some from him.good luck and happy growing and from what I have always been told his beans are good...ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> No freebies, but I got 10% off with the codeView attachment 3667573


that's a lot of bean money,they should plant and grow there sealfs at that price and harvest and cure as well.LOL..KY


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

ky man said:


> that's a lot of bean money,they should plant and grow there sealfs at that price and harvest and cure as well.LOL..KY


They do


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> No freebies, but I got 10% off with the codeView attachment 3667573


This must be in pesos.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This must be in pesos.


nope US dollars 

http://www.riddlem3.com/I/want/RG/gear/index.php


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> nope US dollars
> 
> http://www.riddlem3.com/I/want/RG/gear/index.php


Why dude whats ao special about your packs lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This must be in pesos.


You think I overpaid? Is there somewhere else to buy from?


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Why dude whats ao special about your packs lol


Covered in the FAQ & About Us pages


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You think I overpaid? Is there somewhere else to buy from?


Not at all. I'm not here to judge your money you spend it how you like. But damn that's expensive. I guess they are worth it....


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Covered in the FAQ & About Us pages


The site/prices are a joke yeah?


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The site/prices are a joke yeah?


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> No freebies, but I got 10% off with the codeView attachment 3667573


Damn i thought I spent a lot on seeds !


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


>


Well, I hope someone buys gear off your site lol. Got to put a visible counter on bought products.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The site/prices are a joke yeah?


How many strains you know of carry the early translucent amber genes ?

How many that you know of will make a strain better if crossed ? 

it is what it is


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well, I hope someone buys gear off your site lol. Got to put a visible counter on bought products.


There is, on each item page it shows how many available, they all started at 100, it deducts when there is a sale


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> There is, on each item page it shows how many available, they all started at 100, it deducts when there is a sale


Oh I was thinking like a ding and jackpot noises like in a casino Lol.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Oh I was thinking like a ding and jackpot noises like in a casino Lol.


There should be fireworks


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The site/prices are a joke yeah?


That's what I thought that it was a joke. Or was pesos. But I'll stick to these GGG, Top Dawg, etc. to rich for my blood


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> There should be fireworks


So exactly how many seeds per pack?


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

806KING said:


> So exactly how many seeds per pack?


Details page ,,,,,,

http://www.riddlem3.com/I/want/RG/gear/page.php?pid=9

Tis the freebies that matter


----------



## astronautrob (Apr 28, 2016)

My recent purchases....

HUM315F Green Crack Feminised Packet Size: 3x Feminised Seeds
FEM0423 Iced Widow Feminised Packet Size: 4x Feminised Seeds
HUM312F Bubba Kush 2.0 Feminised Packet Size: 3x Feminised Seeds
HUM318F Purple Trainwreck Feminised Packet Size: 3x Feminised Seeds
FEM0405 C99 Feminised Packet Size: 4x Feminised Seeds
FEM0411 Indoor Mix Feminised Packet Size: 4x Feminised Seeds
HUM311F Amherst Sour Diesel Feminised Packet Size: 3x Feminised Seeds
HUM301F Blue Dream Feminised Packet Size: 3x Feminised Seeds


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2016)

Ah ok I see


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 28, 2016)

$1,800 / pack...BUT it's got that "squirrely iridescent camber sheen!!!"


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Details page ,,,,,,
> 
> http://www.riddlem3.com/I/want/RG/gear/page.php?pid=9
> 
> Tis the freebies that matter


Everything is sativa Dom except RG#29


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> $1,800 / pack...BUT it's got that "squirrely iridescent camber sheen!!!"
> View attachment 3668008


Lmao


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

806KING said:


> Everything is sativa Dom except RG#29


There are other Indica strains such as my Grandpa's Hash they are just not listed on the site as I have not finished workin em, doesn't mean that an errevrant F2 might not be included in the freebies


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 28, 2016)

lol, how much should we expect the freebies to weigh on a $1000 pack?

FYI, you are a ballsy SOB.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> lol, how much should we expect the freebies to weigh on a $1000 pack?
> 
> FYI, you are a ballsy SOB.


Perhaps it might include this new strain Magic, here she is in week 4 
.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Better yet ask someone that has grown RG Gear ?
@DCobeen


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Details page ,,,,,,
> 
> http://www.riddlem3.com/I/want/RG/gear/page.php?pid=9
> 
> Tis the freebies that matter


Your beans looks bunk homie step your game up


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Your beans looks bunk homie step your game up


Lmao man I'm crying.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao man I'm crying.


Tis fun isn't it


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao man I'm crying.


Seconded !!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

His prices are similar to riot seed company and BC bud depot. But I don't see nobody running their gear but themselves.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> His prices are similar to riot seed company and BC bud depot. But I don't see nobody running their gear but themselves.


My gear is growing all over the world


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Tis fun isn't it


I'm not hating or nothing brother, but what's makes your gear standout compared to breeders like Bodhi, Top Dawg, GGG, etc.? And their gear is a fraction of your price and they put out heat/flames. You can see it on here daily.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Tis fun isn't it


Good stuff. lol

Do one of those leprechauns in your avatar come with each pack? I could justify the prices if I had a couple of those lil guys around to help out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Tis fun isn't it


I just have to ask are they really that price or that's you playing riddles lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> My gear is growing all over the world


I'm talking about here in the USofA not the world. Who on this forum is running it besides yourself? Point me to a grow forum of a member on here running Frosted Flakes beside yourself.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good stuff. lol
> 
> Do one of those leprechauns in your avatar come with each pack? I could justify the prices if I had a couple of those lil guys around to help out.


Lmfao


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm not hating or nothing brother, but what's makes your gear standout compared to breeders like Bodhi, Top Dawg, GGG, etc.? And their gear is a fraction of your price and they put out heat/flames. You can see it on here daily.


Not hating either for me this is fun, even if some think I'm a tad crazy 

I'd have to say that it would depend on your definition of heat/flames perhaps ?


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm not hating or nothing brother, but what's makes your gear standout compared to breeders like Bodhi, Top Dawg, GGG, etc.? And their gear is a fraction of your price and they put out heat/flames. You can see it on here daily.


You clearly can't read between the lines at all. You aren't paying those prices for 15 beans, you are paying those prices for the "freebie", fyi, you can smoke the freebies.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's what I will do buy a pack and clone the shit out of it and give it to you guys ,here is the kicker for FREE


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm talking about here in the USofA not the world. Who on this forum is running it besides yourself? Point me to a grow forum of a member on here running Frosted Flakes beside yourself.


I linked one, he just hasn't come in yet, he does have a cold and has been under the weather, meetin up with @Dr.D81 next week


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm talking about here in the USofA not the world. Who on this forum is running it besides yourself? Point me to a grow forum of a member on here running Frosted Flakes beside yourself.


Those beans were just recently shared, so I doubt there are any journals with Frosted Flakes yet?

There is one for the Heidi's Unicorn but not here at RIU


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> You clearly can't read between the lines at all. You aren't paying those prices for 15 beans, you are paying those prices for the "freebie", fyi, you can smoke the freebies.


Neither could I till I read your post lol brain farts this am. Haven't had any meds but he def got big balls. I wonder how much the freebie weighs too?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Neither could I till I read your post lol brain farts this am. Haven't had any meds but he def got big balls. I wonder how much the freebie weighs too?


Shid me and you both wanna now that


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Neither could I till I read your post lol brain farts this am. Haven't had any meds but he def got big balls. I wonder how much the freebie weighs too?


seeds don't weigh a lot ?


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good stuff. lol
> 
> Do one of those leprechauns in your avatar come with each pack? I could justify the prices if I had a couple of those lil guys around to help out.


Hahaha! Oh brotha, I may have to create couple more RIU accounts just so I can "like" this comment some mo' !!!


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Sorry if I missed a question this got hyper LOL 

There will however be 12 of my strains showin up in disp's in Washington after harvest this year, that grower gonna make a killin


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good stuff. lol
> 
> Do one of those leprechauns in your avatar come with each pack? I could justify the prices if I had a couple of those lil guys around to help out.


Sorry no, they are all busy helpin me


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 28, 2016)

https://twitter.com/coloradobreeder



RM3 said:


> Sorry if I missed a question this got hyper LOL
> 
> There will however be 12 of my strains showin up in disp's in Washington after harvest this year, that grower gonna make a killin


I'm from WA, and they got jar melting fire, from just the small locals.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> https://twitter.com/coloradobreeder
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from WA, and they got jar melting fire, from just the small locals.


That's cool, cause disp weed in CO sucks LOL

oh and thanks for postin my twitter link


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> https://twitter.com/coloradobreeder
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from WA, and they got jar melting fire, from just the small locals.


Well I'll stick to these 77-300 packs that's melting jars also.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Well I'll stick to these 77-300 packs that's melting jars also.


Your def of melting jars please and thank you

are they 1 hit wonders ?
does 1 hit last 8 hours ?
are there any tolerance issues ?
Do they have a ceiling ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Your def of melting jars please and thank you
> 
> are they 1 hit wonders ?
> does 1 hit last 8 hours ?
> ...


Put it like this they will get the job done. I'm still waiting on you to point in the direction of anyone on here running your gear besides you.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

This is really some dumbass shit...


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> *Put it like this they will get the job done. *I'm still waiting on you to point in the direction of anyone on here running your gear besides you.


I'll have to take that as no's to all my questions 

and I hate to say it, but the simple truth is that once they go to my forum, they tend to not come here as often ? not only that but I don't know all of there RIU names but I did page @DCobeen he is running several of my strains and does still post here


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is really some dumbass shit...


It's suppose to just be fun


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I just have to ask are they really that price or that's you playing riddles lol


It's a parody site lmao and folks are falling for it ..


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I'll have to take that as no's to all my questions
> 
> and I hate to say it, but the simple truth is that once they go to my forum, they tend to not come here as often ? not only that but I don't know all of there RIU names but I did page @DCobeen he is running several of my strains and does still post here


I'll leave this subject alone because I see guys getting in their feelings over a discussion. Like I said earlier I'm not hating I just wanna see some $1800 seeds reviews and grows. But good luck and bless up my brother...


----------



## astronautrob (Apr 28, 2016)

Lol no one is going to pay for that shit. I hope its a parody site


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'll leave this subject alone because I see guys getting in their feelings over a discussion. Like I said earlier I'm not hating I just wanna see some $1800 seeds reviews and grows. But good luck and bless up my brother...


There are smoke reports on page 2 of my sig link are they done

and I'm not hatin either/ever


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

astronautrob said:


> Lol no one is going to pay for that shit. I hope its a parody site


And yet there have been sales ? 

packs are 15 beans + freebies


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's a parody site lmao and folks are falling for it ..


It has been fun


----------



## astronautrob (Apr 28, 2016)

lmao, sales huh? This is getting fun you're right


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah didn't know there was so many clueless ppl or maybe they just don't pay attention to what's going on on RIU lmao


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's a parody site lmao and folks are falling for it ..


Yea RM3 explained everything to me. So to all of y'all it's a joke just like he been saying.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

The destruction of a good thread..


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah didn't know there was so many clueless ppl or maybe they just don't pay attention to what's going on on RIU lmao


Well you read my thread, not every body does


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea RM3 explained everything to me. So to all of y'all it's a joke just like he been saying.


Yeah I remember when you asked about beans and he told you not to order from that site that it's a parody site and packs were $1000 lol


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> The destruction of a good thread..


I do agree a thread of its own would have been better, wasn't me that put it here


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> You clearly can't read between the lines at all. You aren't paying those prices for 15 beans, you are paying those prices for the "freebie", fyi, you can smoke the freebies.


This is what's not funny....for real,no one sees this?

What do any of you get from this post?

Craziness. 

I'll say no more.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is what's not funny....for real,no one sees this?
> 
> What do any of you get from this post?
> 
> ...


Well yes it's a parody site, meant to give folks a chuckle but that grower in washington is pheno hunting thru 12 strains, over 300 beans, I'm not an ass


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is what's not funny....for real,no one sees this?
> 
> What do any of you get from this post?
> 
> ...


Sorry gen, kinda my fault, thought it would be a gas to post up a screenshot with those outrageous prices, didn't think anyone would honestly think it was a "real" purchase, I'd hoped the few that have had interactions with me would know it was just sillyness immediately, forgot what forum I was on I guess lol.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Sorry gen, kinda my fault, thought it would be a gas to post up a screenshot with those outrageous prices, didn't think anyone would honestly think it was a "real" purchase, I'd hoped the few that have had interactions with me would know it was just sillyness immediately, forgot what forum I was on I guess lol.


was never meant to cause harm


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> was never meant to cause harm


Well it did...my sides are still hurting from laughing so much .


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Sorry gen, kinda my fault, thought it would be a gas to post up a screenshot with those outrageous prices, didn't think anyone would honestly think it was a "real" purchase, I'd hoped the few that have had interactions with me would know it was just sillyness immediately, forgot what forum I was on I guess lol.


Sillyness was the site,what's not silly is people acting like it's not about the seeds,but the "freebies"


nomofatum said:


> lol, how much should we expect the freebies to weigh on a $1000 pack?
> 
> FYI, you are a ballsy SOB.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sillyness was the site,what's not silly is people acting like it's not about the seeds,but the "freebies"


just told you some one got 300 beans,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they were free


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well it did...my sides are still hurting from laughing so much .


and I was so waiting for the email offerin a lower price, nobody dickers anymore


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Tis fun isn't it


No unless your are bodhi get out dawg haha


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> No unless your are bodhi get out dawg haha


No I'm me, but I have grown Bodhi's gear


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Your def of melting jars please and thank you
> 
> are they 1 hit wonders ?
> does 1 hit last 8 hours ?
> ...


Will they give me morning hangovers like every other strain I've tried does?


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Will they give me morning hangovers like every other strain I've tried does?


They don't me, I wake up refreshed and rested 

but cannabis affects different people differently so there are no guarantees


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I linked one, he just hasn't come in yet, he does have a cold and has been under the weather, meetin up with @Dr.D81 next week


What's up rid man. I am looking forward to meeting a fellow crazy ass weed growing dude. I have smoked a little bit of your strains also and they are great but bro those prices are out of hand IMO. That is between you and your buyers though and really what is 15 - 20 years of work worth? Even so that is still really high and i was just downing swampboys for the $400 price tag


----------



## RM3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> What's up rid man. I am looking forward to meeting a fellow crazy ass weed growing dude. I have smoked a little bit of your strains also and they are great but bro those prices are out of hand IMO. That is between you and your buyers though and really what is 15 - 20 years of work worth? Even so that is still really high and i was just downing swampboys for the $400 price tag


on purpose brother wouldn't want folks to pay for sumpthin that's free


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> on purpose brother wouldn't want folks to pay for sumpthin that's free


Yea shoukd have read forward from your tagging me not backwards and i could have saved some typing


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> on purpose brother wouldn't want folks to pay for sumpthin that's free


My bad for the misunderstanding earlier bro. Didn't know dude was trolling us. And I apologize to whoever thread this is for taking it off track. But you shit do look fire bro. What's the real site lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm glad I bit my tongue earlier now knowing it was all in fun... I wanted to freak out lol


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 28, 2016)

Gonna spit a little something, see if you know what I mean: mail from James Bean always stirs my Ween, HP4 is sure to be a trichome machine, Silver Mountain because of @limonene , BP cuz @strayfox gear 's Kudra pic was so obscene, and The Fuzz for another member of Team Bean Pheen!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

Back to what it suppose to be. Bean therapy on that ass...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Gonna spit a little something, see if you know what I mean: mail from James Bean always stirs my Ween, HP4 is sure to be a trichome machine, Silver Mountain because of @limonene , BP cuz @strayfox gear 's Kudra pic was so obscene, and The Fuzz for another member of Team Bean Pheen!!!
> 
> View attachment 3668577


Was the bp pic in the bodhi thread? I wanna see it


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Was the bp pic in the bodhi thread? I wanna see it


Well the mother of BP, Kudra was insane looking! Type "Kudra" in Bodhi thread, he posted it handful of days ago... Im sure there are prbly Bingo pics somewhere too...


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 28, 2016)

Yo @hockeybry2 : Kudra pics courtesy of @strayfox gear ...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Kudra pics courtesy of @strayfox gear ...
> View attachment 3668602 View attachment 3668603


 I want it in and / or around my mouth


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 28, 2016)

TGA Subcool Brian Berry Cough - Regular
Cali Connection Strawberry OG - Feminized
Strain Hunters White Strawberry Skunk - Feminized
Dinafem Strawberry Amnesia - Feminized
Devils Harvest Strawberry Sour Diesel - Regular
Bodhi More Cowbell - Regular
TGA Subcool Jilly Bean - Regular
TGA Subcool Space Bomb - Regular
Archive Headband x Memory Loss - Regular
Archive Stink Bomb - Regular
SickMeds Chupacabra - Regular
Sin City PowerNap - Regular
Archive Memory Loss - Regular
Mosca Blu Fin - Regular
CBD Crew Therapy - Feminized

as you can see im on a bit of a strawberry hunt, even chupacabra has strawberry in the lineage, plus high THCV! Ive grown spacebomb often enough I can't wait to grow again.... anyway thats my latest seed purchase dont have the seeds yet


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

ky man said:


> that's a lot of bean money,they should plant and grow there sealfs at that price and harvest and cure as well.LOL..KY


RM3 I hope you did not mind when I made this post to get the ball rolling.I don't think a lot of people read as much as I do and some others or they would have know they where being hude winked about the high seed prices.If they would have been reading in lots of these post, they would have read where you give your seeds away free to visorters that come to smoke and see you.fore when I ask you how I could get some of your beans and you told be to come for a visit and you would give me some seeds.I still plane to make that long drive from ky, and come see you befor the snow flys there in your state this fall some time.AND like I said befor your grows look great and skunk wreck also said it would be a well worth trip for me to make to get some beans of yours,I guess a lot of people has moor to do then read all night like me..I had a blast reading there post as people typed.And to be truthfull if your beans cost 10,000.00 for a pack you still would not make money from all the hours and life time of work you have put in your strains..But don't get no ideas I stay broke lol but I still will be to see you in a few months and look forward to a million dollars worth of free beans..one love brother and you take good care of your sealf eat good smoke a lot and screw all you can stand till the next thread..from old ky..Also I don't think they noticed my LOL by my name in my post for laphing out loud....and I still am my sides hurt as well still.smoke one 4 me.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 29, 2016)

last order from sir sour patch; with some pretty dank cookies for added measure


----------



## trippnface (Apr 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3668592Back to what it suppose to be. Bean therapy on that ass...



FUCKIN A 8=======================D


----------



## trippnface (Apr 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> No freebies, but I got 10% off with the codeView attachment 3667573



holy shit; can i party with you


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 1, 2016)

Bodhi 4-20 promo from Shoe. Missing freebie pack the fuzz(gifted to a friend)


----------



## 420monster (May 3, 2016)

All from herbies 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 4, 2016)

Pisces Motorbreath from heirlooms_Genetics


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2016)

Found lil something Sweet over in the ol' SourPatch...

 

Great job, @Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank


----------



## Bubbashine (May 6, 2016)

Goji OG


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2016)

If anybody wanna get some lost river seeds he have a auction going right now. On ig probably get like 6 packs for $60


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> If anybody wanna get some lost river seeds he have a auction going right now. On ig probably get like 6 packs for $60


Are you from N.O.?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Are you from N.O.?


Yes sir


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

I used to send a lot of stuff to your city from Houston back in the day. I'm in co springs now and if you ever want to talk genetics feel free to call me.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 6, 2016)

Genetics or business in general.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Genetics or business in general.


That's a bet bro


----------



## gabechihua (May 6, 2016)

That's Guava Hashplant on top


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> That's Guava Hashplant on top


What bank for the snow high


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

Beefsteak tomatoes


----------



## gabechihua (May 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What bank for the snow high


Firestax, and they ship from within the US too.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> Firestax, and they ship from within the US too.


Thanks bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> That's Guava Hashplant on top


Pleaseeee grow the Devils Poison first lol. I wanna see how those come out everyone is wondering if he had the same Durban mom from the first cross but yea grow those


----------



## gabechihua (May 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Pleaseeee grow the Devils Poison first lol. I wanna see how those come out everyone is wondering if he had the same Durban mom from the first cross but yea grow those


Yeah, that pack has me drooling. I'm gonna work my way through all my fems before I pop those though. I was wondering the same thing about what mom he used, especially since he dropped more Devil's Tit after saying he lost the mom in the breeder's description. It says it's an heirloom mom on my Devil's Poison pack so I'm hoping it was a special mom if it wasn't the original mom used in Devil's Tit.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 7, 2016)

At least some of my gardens have to be legal right?


----------



## kindnug (May 7, 2016)

I only grow Burpee 4th of July/German Johnson 
+ Ferry Morse(original breeder/creator) Supersweet 100


----------



## 806KING (May 7, 2016)

Hell yeah lumberjack came threw ! OceanGrown genetics !


----------



## Vato_504 (May 7, 2016)

Damn surprise in the mailbox


----------



## churtmunk (May 8, 2016)

more bodhi stock, but more stoked for the Darlins Net won in charity auction. 
dope shirt from GLG..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn surprise in the mailbox View attachment 3676166


What bank?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> What bank?


Ali g on IG and the small package came from Dr.Chronic


----------



## Sire Killem All (May 9, 2016)

Got my mail today


----------



## churtmunk (May 9, 2016)

last of the 4/20 purchase rolling in..

Them darlins net and that dope mitten gear...



Edit: Accidental double post.. just that happy about it i guess


----------



## Worcester (May 9, 2016)

Ordered from Greenline Organics SeedBank on May 3rd, received the two packs of hollyweed on May 9th.My surprise was the buddha's hand(freebie).11 Bodhi seeds, that came with it. I'm sorry to say it was packed better than my go to folks,The Attitude Seed Bank.
I would say that this was the end of my seed ordering,butt I know I would be telling a lie...I'm so frooping Addicted....


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 9, 2016)

I've been wanting these for a long time and I found a pack last week.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2016)

Took them forever and a day but the bird finally landed!!!


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 10, 2016)

Hammerhead Seeds - Sour Dubb S1


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Took them forever and a day but the bird finally landed!!! View attachment 3677605


You running any of those anytime soon? Been wondering about their stuff and they finally got crosses out with that Crippy cut


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You running any of those anytime soon? Been wondering about their stuff and they finally got crosses out with that Crippy cut


Soon as my place is ready I'm wetting crippy and the sour d


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2016)

If anybody is interested I know a guy on IG that have some fire that haven't been released like apricot cookies, crucial apricot, purple urkle x blood orange tangie to name a few.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 10, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Hammerhead Seeds - Sour Dubb S1


Where did you find these?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Where did you find these?


Most likely Seedbay


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Where did you find these?


http://beanbid.com/


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Where did you find these?





greendiamond9 said:


> http://beanbid.com/


----------



## greencropper (May 10, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> last of the 4/20 purchase rolling in..
> 
> Them darlins net and that dope mitten gear...
> 
> ...


cant beat that warm fuzzy feeling when a big order makes it home to daddy!


----------



## greencropper (May 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn surprise in the mailbox View attachment 3676166


are you going to run that sherbert x FPOG soon?, sounds yummo!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> are you going to run that sherbert x FPOG soon?, sounds yummo!


Nah not yet but when I do I'll let you know.


----------



## HeartIandhank (May 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm talking about here in the USofA not the world. Who on this forum is running it besides yourself? Point me to a grow forum of a member on here running Frosted Flakes beside yourself.


I have ran 4 or 5 packs from Rid.. pretty awesome seeds. One of my 2 best plants right now came from a Rid pack. If I HAD to choose one or the other I would say Rids CTF is the better of the 2.
Im shut down for now and letting the man work.. when I get going again Ill definitely be working through packs of his next gen stuff.. if I am so lucky, that is..


----------



## Vato_504 (May 11, 2016)

HeartIandhank said:


> I have ran 4 or 5 packs from Rid.. pretty awesome seeds. One of my 2 best plants right now came from a Rid pack. If I HAD to choose one or the other I would say Rids CTF is the better of the 2.
> Im shut down for now and letting the man work.. when I get going again Ill definitely be working through packs of his next gen stuff.. if I am so lucky, that is..


Do me a favor and tell him send me some of that fire.. Lol


----------



## HeartIandhank (May 11, 2016)

I picked up some pure indicas lately.. some of these were a PITA to get. Hours spent with google translator communicating with an Italian seedbank without english speaking employees.. ugh.
Anyone see those Hempdepot auctions for Cannacopia gear several months back? The $300 ish packs of Deep Chunk Crosses? I ended up taking home about half of those. Not cheap, $330 per pack by the time the bidding war ended.. Though I was happy to see that Brad sent me almost 100 freebie seeds of chimera packs. So I ended up getting a deal. He said he didnt wanna make a killing on the auction.. just see that it went to a good home that really wanted them..
That Brad.. stand up guy he is.. always has been. There is not a more stand up fellow in the seed biz than Brad.

Cannacopia
Champagne x Deep Chunk
G13 x Deep Chunk
Chocolate Trip x Deep Chunk
Lapis Mountain Indica

Sensi
Hindu Kush

Chimera
Blockhead
Several Jack crosses
Many others


.. im diggng deep into pure indicas.. something 98 out of 100 growers have never seen or tasted. They are NOT couch lock plants, like so many think. They are super smooth, cerebral, with a body high but no couch lock.. yield is pretty shitty tho.


----------



## HeartIandhank (May 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Do me a favor and tell him send me some of that fire.. Lol


$1200, buster..


----------



## Kobe567 (May 11, 2016)

First seed purchase today from gorilla seed bank

Reserva Privada - Sour Kush (6 Seeds)
Sweet Seeds - Dark Devil Auto (3 Seeds)
Advanced Female Seeds - Automatic AK Female (3 Seeds)

Free seeds

Fast Buds - Free - Girl Scout Cookies (1 seed)
Fast Buds - Free FastBuds Pineapple Express Auto (1 seed)
Barneys Farm Seeds - Free Barney's Farm Critical Kush (1 Seed)
DinaFem - Free DinaFem Critical+ (1 seed)

Anyone have experince growing these seeds any helpful information is always appreciated


----------



## intenseneal (May 11, 2016)

HSO Raspberry Diesel fem. Came with 2 freebees Johnstons Genetics Ron Swanson Kush and MotaRebel Chubby Bubby x3 of each, whatever the hell these are. Still want to order some BB gear.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 11, 2016)

Good day at the mailbox today. Won the Snodgrass family glass on auction, and the pack of grape cookies was a "free souvenir".


----------



## intenseneal (May 12, 2016)

How is Farm House's gear?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 12, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> How is Farm House's gear?


I have never ran any, this will be the first. I got couple tester packs I am getting close to starting an then I will be running the farmhouse gear after. I will say they are great people. Won a few auctions from farmhouse for glass and never have been disappointed.


----------



## churtmunk (May 12, 2016)

I'm posting in this thread way to frequently... I did it again..

Another order through GLG

Gorilla Biscuit IX (GB x Silverback)- Seeds of Compassion
***GB=Sensi Star ( Turpentine pheno ) x male StarDawg IX done by JJ-NYC; Silverback is the stud male from the Gorilla Biscuit cross. ***

Freebie 10 pack included of Point Break (Tsunami #3 x GB)


im a fiend..


----------



## Worcester (May 12, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I'm posting in this thread way to frequently... I did it again..
> 
> Another order through GLG
> 
> ...


Hang in there..Addiction isa Bitch...An enjoyable Bitch...... Iz Addicted TOO...


----------



## Traxx187 (May 12, 2016)

We dont test for no reason mane!!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 12, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> We dont test for no reason mane!!!
> View attachment 3680153


Yo those alice cookies look peak

Post this in the jaws thread and keep me posted ..pop those first lol along with trinity blueberry og..thats sounds tasty as fuck! If you have space!


----------



## Traxx187 (May 12, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yo those alice cookies look peak
> 
> Post this in the jaws thread and keep me posted ..pop those first lol along with trinity blueberry og..thats sounds tasty as fuck! If you have space!


Jaws wants me to drop janes og so im gonna do that im looking to move here soon is when im gonna pop the other two packs!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 12, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Jaws wants me to drop janes og so im gonna do that im looking to move here soon is when im gonna pop the other two packs!


Il keep watch for when u drop the alice cookies


----------



## Devils34 (May 13, 2016)

Just placed my 1st order with Greenline

Cannarado Genetics - Cookie Crisp f2

&

BOG - Blue Moon Rocks


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

When I tell you GLG showed mad love that'll be a understatement. I got so much shit extra it's a shame.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## blackforest (May 13, 2016)

^^^ Not Fair


----------



## kindnug (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3680598


Blueberry Snow/Wolf Pack...serious winners in those
My tester thread w/ pics on stax, need acct. to see them tho.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

All I need now is some Gengear, RM3 gear, Kmog beans, Clearwater gear, and I'll be set. My boy shore sent me a care pack can't wait till it land.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 15, 2016)

Pisces Genetics - Motorbreath and Valley Dawg
From Heirlooms Genetics


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

Hmm...my last order...

Bodhi

15 packs of Goji OG, 15 packs of Sunshine Daydream..thanks to 4/20 special I also have 15 packs of blueberry snow, 10 packs of wolf pack and 5 packs of strange brew

KOS

5 packs of c99 f4

Brothers Grimm

5 packs of c99 and 5 packs of a13

LOTS of other things I want but this should keep me busy for a week or 2....and work thought they were fucking me over by laying me off....paid 6mos to pheno hunt and produce, sold! During the summer too? and when local prices have spiked...guess we all know what my under the table job is! Thanks company that has OSHA and EPA visiting this week


----------



## pookat (May 16, 2016)

For when i get room
Delicious Candy
Durban poisen (my favourites)
Kc brains 45
Genofarm - Medicritical
and the o'l freebie favourite......Afghani.
all from the nice man Herbie (he aint bad for a Southener)
where can i or should i say Who has *Harlequin* in stock for the U.K, every body seems to be forever outta stock?


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 16, 2016)

http://bonzaseeds.com/products.php?product=TGA-Subcool-Pennywise-Cannabis-Seeds-|-Weed-Seeds-|-Pot-Seeds

We have hybrid with it but not by itself


----------



## pookat (May 16, 2016)

Cheers mate


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2016)

pookat said:


> Cheers mate


warning.... buy bonza at your own risk....
stick with herbies, tude, or beedsman....


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> warning.... buy bonza at your own risk....
> stick with herbies, tude, or beedsman....


Warning, we have a person have a bad experience and they think the whole company is bad. If you don't know the whole story, email me at [email protected]. I want to thank all the supportive emails we have received. Thank you for the support and I will continue to give out codes.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 16, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Warning, we have a person have a bad experience and they think the whole company is bad. If you don't know the whole story, email me at [email protected]. I want to thank all the supportive emails we have received. Thank you for the support and I will continue to give out codes.


My beans from you guys were good. I give ya the thumbs up so far.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 16, 2016)

Just got a pile of autos for an auto project. Ultimate, magnum, and a buddha mix 10 pack that are just mystery buddha seeds with no names. Couple guys from the site have run it and liked the results. Next on the list to acquire is a bunch of bodhi from the james bean co. to get the free pack.


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Warning, we have a person have a bad experience and they think the whole company is bad. If you don't know the whole story, email me at [email protected]. I want to thank all the supportive emails we have received. Thank you for the support and I will continue to give out codes.


good one bonza... post up my pm messages again that got erased... it just proves my point......
LAME....



Alienwidow said:


> I give ya the thumbs up so far.


if i hand four hands... i would give this place 4 thumbs down....


----------



## pookat (May 16, 2016)

Darn, i hate desitions (i cant even spell it) 
cheers @Beemo, so far i've been lucky with seeds from all the places i orderd off so i cant comment about their quality, (only ones is the free ones to fail, so they dont count in my book).
thanks @Alienwidow thats the problem with seeds any life form can be good or bad. i got a Anubis auto just sprouted 2 day back grow like furk don't they
@thebonzaseedbank i can only listen to folk and base my actions on my judgement at the end of the day, if its want or Need its still my choice....thanks for the heads up
Cheers to Ya'll for helping.....soooo what am i to do???? i do like a choice
check on my grow journal when i get it up and running and you'll find out the supplier...exciting isn't it
Thanks again mates


----------



## Alienwidow (May 16, 2016)

pookat said:


> Darn, i hate desitions (i cant even spell it)
> cheers @Beemo, so far i've been lucky with seeds from all the places i orderd off so i cant comment about their quality, (only ones is the free ones to fail, so they dont count in my book).
> thanks @Alienwidow thats the problem with seeds any life form can be good or bad. i got a Anubis auto just sprouted 2 day back grow like furk don't they
> @thebonzaseedbank i can only listen to folk and base my actions on my judgement at the end of the day, if its want or Need its still my choice....thanks for the heads up
> ...


Ya with all the auto chatter lately i figured id give em a try. Theyre just amazingly fast. I think its so cool not having to change the lights either. Good luck with that girl.


----------



## pookat (May 16, 2016)

cheers, same as you, shes on Uv 24/7 even before sprouted, showing trichs as she opened her arms....lovely sight. got her off the Herbie


----------



## Traxx187 (May 16, 2016)

Do


pookat said:


> Cheers mate


Dont buy from here man go with other banks not banza lol


----------



## pookat (May 16, 2016)

aaaaaw that's just teasing


----------



## ForRealz (May 16, 2016)

pookat said:


> aaaaaw that's just teasing


Here are two Harlequin crosses:

Pennywise: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-pennywise/prod_4304.html

Hurkle: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-hurkle/prod_5063.html


----------



## Biggchong (May 16, 2016)

DVG Grandpas Breath F2 and DNA Sour OG KUSH.
and later today some canardo genetics, lambsbreadOG.

No more seeds from europe for me.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 16, 2016)

Twisty treat seeds and Ocean Grown


----------



## hydgrow (May 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Twisty treat seeds and Ocean Grown View attachment 3683655



How do you get ocean grown?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 16, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> How do you get ocean grown?


Email.


----------



## hydgrow (May 16, 2016)

Okay did that and no response.

The email on there site?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 16, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Okay did that and no response.
> 
> The email on there site?


It was on a FCFS basis. So if you was fast responding to their email you would've got them.


----------



## ky man (May 16, 2016)

I got cash in the mail to get some fem, seeds from a breader on here,when they get here I will tell you what kind they are,for I had the breader to pick my seeds for me..ky


----------



## hydgrow (May 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> It was on a FCFS basis. So if you was fast responding to their email you would've got them.



Sorry to be a pain. I emailed them a couple weeks ago thru their site. No response. What email should I email?

Thanks.


----------



## greywind (May 16, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Sorry to be a pain. I emailed them a couple weeks ago thru their site. No response. What email should I email?
> 
> Thanks.


Go to Lumberjack Seed Source and sign up. The password is timber. Sign up for the email notifications. Then go to IG and follow him (Lumberjack) and you will get notification when seed drops happen. VaderOG tends to breed on a small scale, so don't expect tons of packs to be available. You have to be quick, because this breeder puts out fire, and people are slowly catching on. I miss the days when he was completely unknown and it felt like I had struck gold before most. Cheers to Ocean Grown's rise!


----------



## hydgrow (May 16, 2016)

Holy hell thats an insane amount of work for some seeds. Ill leave those packs for you guy's as I don't even know what IG is. Lol

Kinda like 303 seeds is now. Its like you gotta suck dick for their seeds. Lmao


----------



## Vato_504 (May 16, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Sorry to be a pain. I emailed them a couple weeks ago thru their site. No response. What email should I email?
> 
> Thanks.


Nah it's cool fam. But you'll get email updates before he post on IG. So just sign up and you'll be good.


----------



## greywind (May 17, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Holy hell thats an insane amount of work for some seeds. Ill leave those packs for you guy's as I don't even know what IG is. Lol
> 
> Kinda like 303 seeds is now. Its like you gotta suck dick for their seeds. Lmao


That's all doable from any modern handheld device. If you think that's work, just wait until you actually try growing a seed! That actually requires getting up and doing stuff. No dick sucking for any seeds I've ever gotten, but to each their own. Cheers!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Holy hell thats an insane amount of work for some seeds. Ill leave those packs for you guy's as I don't even know what IG is. Lol
> 
> Kinda like 303 seeds is now. Its like you gotta suck dick for their seeds. Lmao


You don't want 303 seeds anymore they are shit. Got the scoop on them from someone who was part of the crew. They real shady and karma is a bitch and that's why they going through it cus of they shady work.


----------



## hydgrow (May 17, 2016)

greywind said:


> That's all doable from any modern handheld device. If you think that's work, just wait until you actually try growing a seed! That actually requires getting up and doing stuff. No dick sucking for any seeds I've ever gotten, but to each their own. Cheers!



Growing from seed is what I do. I also just click and put strains in my cart. Easy.

Being on some douces email list, having to be the "first to respond", and go on IG. All for so.e seeds I have to pay 100 bucks for. Yep some stupid work and you gotta pay 100 on top of it.

If you dont see the piwer trip there, the "suck my dick im god, then good for you. But to say I will have a hard time growing from seed cayse Im not some OG groupie who swallows is pretty outta line. Lol


----------



## hydgrow (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You don't want 303 seeds anymore they are shit. Got the scoop on them from someone who was part of the crew. They real shady and karma is a bitch and that's why they going through it cus of they shady work.



So I have been hearing. This seed game is so full of scumbags and dorks on power trips its lame.

I do way better on the underground sites myself. Have tons of Karma, Jaws, BOG, Heath, Mota, and others from the breeders themselves. This clique-y shit is just high school crap. Reminds me of Swerve and Matt Riot. Those guys failed fast and their followers were trolls who lost out too. Hahaha


----------



## hydgrow (May 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah it's cool fam. But you'll get email updates before he post on IG. So just sign up and you'll be good.



Thank you


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 17, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Growing from seed is what I do. I also just click and put strains in my cart. Easy.
> 
> Being on some douces email list, having to be the "first to respond", and go on IG. All for so.e seeds I have to pay 100 bucks for. Yep some stupid work and you gotta pay 100 on top of it.
> 
> ...


It's all just a ploy to drive up demand. No offense to anyone, but I don't buy the story that "he's small time, and makes small batches of seeds". C'mon. I could pollinate a plant that could fit in a broom closet and get several thousand viable seeds off of it. He makes small batches on purpose so that people clamor for his gear. Marketing 101.


----------



## hydgrow (May 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's all just a ploy to drive up demand. No offense to anyone, but I don't buy the story that "he's small time, and makes small batches of seeds". C'mon. I could pollinate a plant that could fit in a broom closet and get several thousand viable seeds off of it. He makes small batches on purpose so that people clamor for his gear. Marketing 101.



At least im not the only grown up with a clue.

I have well over 250 strains from 98 till current. I grow seed and pollen chuck seed. I pollinate a branch and get 500 seeds lol.

Also I own a business ar two. And yep creating a demand is exactly what i see. Jump through hoops to make the kiddies think they are special seeds. Lol

Potpimp all over again? Lol


----------



## Vato_504 (May 17, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> At least im not the only grown up with a clue.
> 
> I have well over 250 strains from 98 till current. I grow seed and pollen chuck seed. I pollinate a branch and get 500 seeds lol.
> 
> ...


I feel you Hydgrow, but to me this way is better because you don't have greedy seeds banks trying to boost the prices up another $50-100 dollars. I'd rather buy my beans straight from the breeders before a seedbank. They are way cheaper than banks.


----------



## greywind (May 17, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Sorry to be a pain. I emailed them a couple weeks ago thru their site. No response. What email should I email?
> 
> Thanks.





hydgrow said:


> Growing from seed is what I do. I also just click and put strains in my cart. Easy.
> 
> Being on some douces email list, having to be the "first to respond", and go on IG. All for so.e seeds I have to pay 100 bucks for. Yep some stupid work and you gotta pay 100 on top of it.
> 
> If you dont see the piwer trip there, the "suck my dick im god, then good for you. But to say I will have a hard time growing from seed cayse Im not some OG groupie who swallows is pretty outta line. Lol





hydgrow said:


> So I have been hearing. This seed game is so full of scumbags and dorks on power trips its lame.
> 
> I do way better on the underground sites myself. Have tons of Karma, Jaws, BOG, Heath, Mota, and others from the breeders themselves. This clique-y shit is just high school crap. Reminds me of Swerve and Matt Riot. Those guys failed fast and their followers were trolls who lost out too. Hahaha





hydgrow said:


> At least im not the only grown up with a clue.
> 
> I have well over 250 strains from 98 till current. I grow seed and pollen chuck seed. I pollinate a branch and get 500 seeds lol.
> 
> ...


You sound pretty judgemental considering all you did was inquire about how to grab some of his seeds and probably have no experience with what the company offers. 
No need to be all bitchy and defame a breeders name just because you couldn't find or understand instructions on how to get a pack of beans ordered. You don't sound very "grown up" like at all with your condescending remarks on a breeder you know nothing about. 

Oh yeah, you are welcome for the information. You really did end up being a pain and a sore for this thread, so your preemptive apology is accepted. Have a good day!


----------



## deeproots74 (May 17, 2016)

I myself just spent 1500$ at Oregon elite seeds and got about 600$ in freebies there by far the best seed bank I have dealt with to this day (20 years). Very fast discreet 100% guarantee and delivery. free shipping in the USA and this guy keeps adding breeders


----------



## Devils34 (May 18, 2016)

Hey anybody order from Greenline? How long does it take them to ship once you order? For me, it's been 5 days & I haven't even had an email saying their shipping. I emailed them & they said I would receive an email once they ship. Wtf is taking so long? My payment already went through, so as i see it, they should be shipped.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 18, 2016)

Devils34 said:


> Hey anybody order from Greenline? How long does it take them to ship once you order? For me, it's been 5 days & I haven't even had an email saying their shipping. I emailed them & they said I would receive an email once they ship. Wtf is taking so long? My payment already went through, so as i see it, they should be shipped.


 greedyline said he was going on vacation. So you might be waiting another week bro.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 18, 2016)

He should be back now. You will get an email when they've been sent


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

So these aren't all purchases but these are all the beans I've acquired in the past couple months. Some testers and competition winners in there as well.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (May 18, 2016)

Serenity Seeds and KDS Seeds plus Mass_Dawg


----------



## Traxx187 (May 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3685242 Serenity Seeds and KDS Seeds plus Mass_Dawg


So legit lol


----------



## gabechihua (May 18, 2016)

Just got my shipment e-mail from Hemp Depot on my Red Congolese x F13 Beanhoarder cross from Hemp Depot yesterday. I think it's funny how they won't mention anything about your order in the e-mail. They keep on the down low, like " we got your order and the response is in the mail." What do they think the NSA is spying on peoples e-mails, hilarious.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 19, 2016)

Thank you SVOC


----------



## Vato_504 (May 19, 2016)

Purple urkle x blood orange tangie
LSD S1
Purple Urkle x Blue Jack
Bazooka og
Apricot Cookies
Crucial Apricot
Merlin Magic
CBdawg13
Hazey Meds
Monkey Bizz
Jet fuel og x space candy fems
Sublime
New pickups and Sex Driver


----------



## churtmunk (May 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Purple urkle x blood orange tangie
> 
> Apricot Cookies
> Crucial Apricot
> ...


mmmmmm apricots


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 19, 2016)

Last few days Ive put in three orders, white og v2.0 with ghostrider v2.0. Then platinum huckleberry cookies with gawd dawg. And chernobyl with querkle. Happy Hunting!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Purple urkle x blood orange tangie
> LSD S1
> Purple Urkle x Blue Jack
> Bazooka og
> ...


Bro you are the king seed junkie lol. When your long gone your kids gonna be like we have a genetic treasure chest. Put it up for auction with Sotheby's lol go for big bread


----------



## Traxx187 (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you are the king seed junkie lol. When your long gone your kids gonna be like we have a genetic treasure chest. Put it up for auction with Sotheby's lol go for big bread


Right bean king lol


----------



## hydgrow (May 22, 2016)

Just got this thru the door. It is from a private trade with a breeder named useful. He has many creations and offers freebies and auctions thru greatlakesgenetics.


----------



## hydgrow (May 22, 2016)

My next order is going to be from oregoneliteseeds. I am going to go for bigworms full line up and a couple more packs of karma genetics.


----------



## Devils34 (May 25, 2016)

i was able to cancel my order with Greenline & got a complete refund....so today i ordered from TDT, now i have Crockett Farms Sour Banana Sherbet & Cannaventure's Urkle Berry II coming...

that makes my small seed collection include:

Urkle Berry
Sour Banana Sherbet
Lung Candy (Motarebel, Strawberry Cough x Strawberry Diesel)
Sugar Kiss (XJ-13 x Deadhead OG)
XJ-13 x Banana OG (Testers/Freebie)
Ron Swanson Kush (Freebie)

and whatever TDT sends me as freebies with this latest order (probably more Ron Swanson Kush)


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 25, 2016)

From Heirlooms Genetics


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> From Heirlooms Genetics
> View attachment 3690940


What site did you cop from


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What site did you cop from


*heirlooms_genetics on instagram*
*Pisces Blood Orange OG $60 a pack*


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> *heirlooms_genetics on instagram*
> *Pisces Blood Orange OG $60 a pack*


Thanks fam


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 25, 2016)

And they're piling up!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 25, 2016)

This is what came in today.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> This is what came in today.View attachment 3691124


Great selecting! that Plat Huck Cookies is one of my favs atm!


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Great selecting! that Plat Huck Cookies is one of my favs atm!


You grow it out? Scooped a pack and am real excited about them


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You grow it out? Scooped a pack and am real excited about them


Aye I was gifted a pack for christmas, kept a pheno that was was really bright green....she grew the best of the bunch and almost tastes like a piece of sugar cane ....had 6 ladies...a really dark purple one, but I thought it had the same high as the others, but 2 weeks longer for smaller yield...have lots of their packs to blow through, just never enough space or time


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Aye I was gifted a pack for christmas, kept a pheno that was was really bright green....she grew the best of the bunch and almost tastes like a piece of sugar cane ....had 6 ladies...a really dark purple one, but I thought it had the same high as the others, but 2 weeks longer for smaller yield...have lots of their packs to blow through, just never enough space or time


You should toss some pics of em in the dynasty thread... I for one would love to see those naughty girls


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You should toss some pics of em in the dynasty thread... I for one would love to see those naughty girls


Next time I run some though flower I will!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

Mailbox was on fire today opened it and these was smoking!!!!


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 26, 2016)

Illuminati - Maples, from Click Seeds


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

Feels good to get a pack of beans. Haven't felt this in almost a year way too long for a junkie like me


----------



## greencropper (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Feels good to get a pack of beans. Haven't felt this in almost a year way too long for a junkie like me
> 
> View attachment 3692965


nice score James, what is the D-Neb?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2016)

Darlins Net?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Feels good to get a pack of beans. Haven't felt this in almost a year way too long for a junkie like me
> 
> View attachment 3692965


I see playa. When you dropping them?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I see playa. When you dropping them?


Now lol 5 going in water


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Now lol 5 going in water


Nice bro real curious to see your opinion of the Sour Dubble. Everything that dude grows looks extremely frosty!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice score James, what is the D-Neb?





D_Urbmon said:


> Darlins Net?


Yes Darlins Net is the beans. There's some special phenos of this cross out there it's GG4 x DMT


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes Darlins Net is the beans. There's some special phenos of this cross out there it's GG4 x DMT


I see they sent you both the Dnet and the yeti


----------



## greencropper (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes Darlins Net is the beans. There's some special phenos of this cross out there it's GG4 x DMT


mmmmm...sounds like a good cross for sure!


----------



## churtmunk (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Feels good to get a pack of beans. Haven't felt this in almost a year way too long for a junkie like me
> 
> View attachment 3692965


glad to see you got your hands on some of them sour dubb seeds


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

Yo @akhiymjames don't leave me out bro!! Lol and a lil Bodhi for dessert.....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

I forgot to post the hat


----------



## greywind (May 27, 2016)

That hat! I want that hat @Vato_504 ! And more Bodhi too. I'll be making another order in a week or so, even though I technically have the rest of the year planned out already. Stocking up for 2017, lol!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2016)

Dope hat! You know if you ever see someone rockin that you can say whats up!


----------



## churtmunk (May 27, 2016)

Agreed @D_Urbmon.. i don't need anymore seeds at the moment, but I may NEED that hat...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

Best $125 I've ever spent.. But now my girl want the damn hat.. All bad


----------



## churtmunk (May 27, 2016)

going to run me some bubble hash and contemplate how pissed I'll be at myself if I don't place the same order.. will likely be $125 poorer by the end of the evening.. damn you @akhiymjames and @Vato_504


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Feels good to get a pack of beans. Haven't felt this in almost a year way too long for a junkie like me
> 
> View attachment 3692965


The bean fiend is trying to re emerge


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> going to run me some bubble hash and contemplate how pissed I'll be at myself if I don't place the same order.. will likely be $125 poorer by the end of the evening.. damn you @akhiymjames and @Vato_504


Get while you can bro last time he's making the SourDubb s1s. He said his keeper from the s1 is all around better than the clone only cut. Smoke report from others said its like ECSD with a lil different flavor. I'm sorry bro I had to get these been trying to get the cut do this was the next best thing especially seeing what has come from the beans


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Mailbox was on fire today opened it and these was smoking!!!! View attachment 3691310


Blue like slyme sounds tasty


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Get while you can bro last time he's making the SourDubb s1s. He said his keeper from the s1 is all around better than the clone only cut. Smoke report from others said its like ECSD with a lil different flavor. I'm sorry bro I had to get these been trying to get the cut do this was the next best thing especially seeing what has come from the beans


And the look so damn frosty. Like they dip the nugs in a bowl of coke.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The bean fiend is trying to re emerge


You damn right  only getting what I truly want tho gotta be something I don't have too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You damn right  only getting what I truly want tho gotta be something I don't have too.


That's what Ya gotta go...I told myself I was done but I still find myself scanning the banks.... It's not good lol eyeing up tangerine power, sins og, and sin valley og... Must...be...strong...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You damn right  only getting what I truly want tho gotta be something I don't have too.


Yea I'm waiting for him to pop them cookies and chem. Man you know you'll have some fire strains next year. Your GB male hit your best SD female and your best cookies and chem female. James Genectics on deck lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That's what Ya gotta go...I told myself I was done but I still find myself scanning the banks.... It's not good lol eyeing up tangerine power, sins og, and sin valley og... Must...be...strong...


Man I scan the banks always lol it's a habit and plus if it's something I really want I gotta get. Man I need Tangerine Power too I wanna grab at the cup hopefully tho much cheaper. I have some Sin OG those may be my next Sin City to go down. Gotta couple others I need to get to but they up there. Sin Valley is flame very Sfv OG dom phenos. I got a nice looking Truepower OG female now. It's very unique looking.



Vato_504 said:


> Yea I'm waiting for him to pop them cookies and chem. Man you know you'll have some fire strains next year. Your GB male hit your best SD female and your best cookies and chem female. James Genectics on deck lol


 Hahaha bro they gonna go down too my plan since I been back up is to pop a few of this and that to try and get through some of this stuff. I know it's not proper hunting but oh well. Man me chucking is basic I'm not near on level of bigworm6969, genuity, joedank, Drd81 and others. I haven't even popped any of the seeds I accidentally made lol but since that comes to mind I'm gonna throw some down  if I did start a seed thang it would be called QC Seeds lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I scan the banks always lol it's a habit and plus if it's something I really want I gotta get. Man I need Tangerine Power too I wanna grab at the cup hopefully tho much cheaper. I have some Sin OG those may be my next Sin City to go down. Gotta couple others I need to get to but they up there. Sin Valley is flame very Sfv OG dom phenos. I got a nice looking Truepower OG female now. It's very unique looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha bro they gonna go down too my plan since I been back up is to pop a few of this and that to try and get through some of this stuff. I know it's not proper hunting but oh well. Man me chucking is basic I'm not near on level of bigworm6969, genuity, joedank, Drd81 and others. I haven't even popped any of the seeds I accidentally made lol but since that comes to mind I'm gonna throw some down  if I did start a seed thang it would be called QC Seeds lol


Lol glad I'm not the only one...I always ask myself if I only I spent as much time scanning banks as I should doing something a tad more productive... Lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol glad I'm not the only one...I always ask myself if I only I spent as much time scanning banks as I should doing something a tad more productive... Lol


Nah lol there's tons or us. I "window shop" for seeds almost every day even though I'm broke haha.


----------



## churtmunk (May 27, 2016)

I have beans carted basically everywhere.. not sure if I do it to tempt myself more or what, but it's not making things easier...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

Say man which one of y'all in Cali to grab beans of this fire ish


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 27, 2016)

Anyone had any dealings with king plants? What country? Did not see on web but currency was $$$


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Say man which one of y'all in Cali to grab beans of this fire ish View attachment 3693335


Lol where at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Say man which one of y'all in Cali to grab beans of this fire ish View attachment 3693335


I also would buy a pack of those beans,That plant looks killer.let me know if you don't care if you find them beans I would love some of that...ky


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

ky man said:


> I also would buy a pack of those beans,That plant looks killer.let me know if you don't care if you find them beans I would love some of that...ky


Beanbid.com bro


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol where at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I knew Kmog. I follow them on IG. Shit looks dank.


----------



## Steelsurgeon (May 28, 2016)

I'm going to be making a small order soon. I think I'm going to go with:

Tga- jillybean. For daytime smoke
Tga- 9lb hammer. For night time
Female seeds- blueberry cheesecake


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I wish I knew Kmog. I follow them on IG. Shit looks dank.


Lol yeah, I would definitely cop some if I knew where about they were out here haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonBrennon (May 28, 2016)

Very happy the beans I've just received from Breeders Boutique, ordered 10 Fireballs and 10 Plemon, and got 10 Sour Cherry, 10 Sour Kush x Deep Blue and a single fem Plemon for free, not bad at all


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 28, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> I'm going to be making a small order soon. I think I'm going to go with:
> 
> Tga- jillybean. For daytime smoke
> Tga- 9lb hammer. For night time
> Female seeds- blueberry cheesecake


I liked my bb cheesecake a lot . Was a staple in my garden all last year


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (May 28, 2016)

I relapsed with an order of sin city gear...
Sins OG
Sin valley OG
Tangerine power
Heard great things on all of these. Most excited about the tangerine power...word is that the right pheno blows away other tangie strains


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I relapsed with an order of sin city gear...
> Sins OG
> Sin valley OG
> Tangerine power
> Heard great things on all of these. Most excited about the tangerine power...word is that the right pheno blows away other tangie strains


What site bro. I need that tangerine


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

Anybody ever ran any of their gear. This shit here looks amazing


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2016)

Where you get these seeds. I see two killer pics. Beanbid.com? Showed only to strains on their site. Thanks


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 28, 2016)

The color looks photoshopped. filtered.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Where you get these seeds. I see two killer pics. Beanbid.com? Showed only to strains on their site. Thanks


https://beanbid.com/#!/Sour-Double-S1-with-a-hat-an-extra-freebies/p/65882955/category=0


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> The color looks photoshopped. filtered.


It might be but they have others on IG


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

New pickups. Done until the cup.


----------



## 806KING (May 28, 2016)

My latest buy


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> I'm going to be making a small order soon. I think I'm going to go with:
> 
> Tga- jillybean. For daytime smoke
> Tga- 9lb hammer. For night time
> Female seeds- blueberry cheesecake


Have you bought any tga beans lately?I have and they where not worth a shit culled every one of his beans.He is not a breader but I HEARD HE HAS A NEW PERSON BREADING FOR HIM NOW so things mite chang but as of now I would not take his beans for free to much work to get duds from tga beans...there is way beter beans to be had from real breaders here in the states like dr,d81..bigworm and others and there beans do a lot beater for me..just ask around and you can find some great beans..ky


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody ever ran any of their gear. This shit here looks amazing View attachment 3693818


that looks dam good..ky


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

My latest beans was dr,d81 gear and I forgot the name but have it wrote in my book,there growing great so fare all of them are,no culls in his beans yet..ky


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2016)

ky man said:


> Have you bought any tga beans lately?I have and they where not worth a shit culled every one of his beans.He is not a breader but I HEARD HE HAS A NEW PERSON BREADING FOR HIM NOW so things mite chang but as of now I would not take his beans for free to much work to get duds from tga beans...there is way beter beans to be had from real breaders here in the states like dr,d81..bigworm and others and there beans do a lot beater for me..just ask around and you can find some great beans..ky


What's that addy ky?


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2016)

Kingspla


Pig4buzz said:


> Anyone had any dealings with king plants? What country? Did not see on web but currency was $$$[/Q ki
> 
> 
> Pig4buzz said:
> ...


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What site bro. I need that tangerine


The single seed center. They're solid


----------



## Friedtaters (May 28, 2016)

Anybody tried anything from seeds of compassion?


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 30, 2016)

Relentless Genetics - Frosted Strawberries from Greenline Organics


----------



## blu3bird (May 30, 2016)

I scooped a pack of bananas and cherries by Thug Pug. They were on sale and I couldn't resist. Purchased from Greenline.


----------



## blu3bird (May 30, 2016)

Well shit, just looked at Greenline this morning and seen there was a couple packs of chem soda cookies by Jaws in stock and on sale, so I grabbed one.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (May 31, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> View attachment 3696381 View attachment 3696382 View attachment 3696390


Damn that's some heat you have right there fam.. You either know Jaws or have a fire collection!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 31, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> View attachment 3696381 View attachment 3696382 View attachment 3696390


That's the kind of gear my competition better not have, or I'm f'd!  And I know I've said it a lot, and so have others....you have the best avatar ever...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 31, 2016)

Yo @We Can Make Sandwiches I just realized you have doubled bro. You don't need doubles. Share the wealth lol


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 31, 2016)

Reserva Privada Strawberry Banana.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 31, 2016)

From Beanbid


----------



## Vato_504 (May 31, 2016)

New gear moser  seeds


----------



## Traxx187 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2016)

@Vato_504 you scoop some tangerine pow pow? I see the stock went down at tssc


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> @Vato_504 you scoop some tangerine pow pow? I see the stock went down at tssc


No send me the website bro


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 1, 2016)

@Vato_504 maybe this is what he's talking about 
http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/sin-city-tangerine-power

Not into single seeds purchases myself


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone have problems with seeds from herbies not sprouting? Never had issues before with any others? Please let me know. Spent 132 lbs


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> @Vato_504 maybe this is what he's talking about
> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/sin-city-tangerine-power
> 
> Not into single seeds purchases myself


Ya single seeds kinda suck esp since sin has 15 beans per pack, but can't find em anywhere else currently :/


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> No send me the website bro


I see they are sold out now...dangg that didn't take long


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya single seeds kinda suck esp since sin has 15 beans per pack, but can't find em anywhere else currently :/


Yah I agree. I was curious with how TSSC ran their site (especially given the recent bonza fiasco) so I went ahead and carted some. Looks like they had 7 TP as that is what it would let me cart. Went ahead and placed the order to see if they would list them as out of stock once I did. They did, immediately listed them as out of stock. Bonza could learn a thing or two. Well I had no plans on ordering these lil fuckers, but curiousity got the best of me. ahah I'm planning on picking up a pack at the cup in 10 days anyways but I guess I just bought myself some extra beans. Probably grow some of these out along side some from a breeder pack if I can get em at the cup to see the legitimacy.

sorry bros @hockeybry2 & @Vato_504.. If either of you had your heart set on these singles I can contact them about altering the order, as I haven't submitted payment yet. I'll buy em if not, but am a little torn as I'm sure I can get some killer deals at the cup in a week or so


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I see they are sold out now...dangg that didn't take long


They got some here.

http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/tangerine-power-15-regular-seeds-cup-winner


----------



## greywind (Jun 1, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> They got some here.
> 
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/tangerine-power-15-regular-seeds-cup-winner


I was going to mention this too. I almost grabbed them when they were doing the Memorial Day sale, but I let the itch pass. Too many packs to pop for the year as it is. I think I'm done for the year... LOL!!! Yeah right. Cheers!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Yah I agree. I was curious with how TSSC ran their site (especially given the recent bonza fiasco) so I went ahead and carted some. Looks like they had 7 TP as that is what it would let me cart. Went ahead and placed the order to see if they would list them as out of stock once I did. They did, immediately listed them as out of stock. Bonza could learn a thing or two. Well I had no plans on ordering these lil fuckers, but curiousity got the best of me. ahah I'm planning on picking up a pack at the cup in 10 days anyways but I guess I just bought myself some extra beans. Probably grow some of these out along side some from a breeder pack if I can get em at the cup to see the legitimacy.
> 
> sorry bros @hockeybry2 & @Vato_504.. If either of you had your heart set on these singles I can contact them about altering the order, as I haven't submitted payment yet. I'll buy em if not, but am a little torn as I'm sure I can get some killer deals at the cup in a week or so


No worries brotha... I scooped some last week


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2016)

greywind said:


> I was going to mention this too. I almost grabbed them when they were doing the Memorial Day sale, but I let the itch pass. Too many packs to pop for the year as it is. I think I'm done for the year... LOL!!! Yeah right. Cheers!


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 3, 2016)

NEED 4 SEED

"Look, I just Need it, all right?! You just, you just don't get it, do you ?!!!"


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 3, 2016)

Seeds Of Compassion - Gorilla Biscuit IX from The Dank Team.


----------



## greywind (Jun 3, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Seeds Of Compassion - Gorilla Biscuit IX from The Dank Team.


The Dank Team is having a nice 25% off sale at the moment. Pretty tempting...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 3, 2016)

greywind said:


> The Dank Team is having a nice 25% off sale at the moment. Pretty tempting...


You also get a free pack of Point Break with any SOC purchase.


----------



## greywind (Jun 3, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> You also get a free pack of Point Break with any SOC purchase.


Nice! Alphakronik is a breeder I've always wanted to try out. Karma too! Hard to say no to more Exotic at that price, and Sin City at 25% off!?! Damn, I may end up a little light in the wallet... Internal dialog beings, "NO! Don't do it! You can't even pop any of them right now, or anytime soon! But...they'll be there waiting for me when I am ready. Maybe, just maybe a pack or three..." Fuck!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 3, 2016)

Finally starting to get some mail rolling in. Meatbreath and some Oregon huckleberry. Dynasty gear was like 10-15 cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 4, 2016)

Another today!


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 4, 2016)

sannies- 
ko kush f5
Herijuana

herbies-
pineapple express
northern light blue
afghani kush(world of seeds) hoping for a black tar hash male to breed with northern light blue
sex bud


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Another today!View attachment 3699752


Lucky dog you I want these so bad lol


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lucky dog you I want these so bad lol


Ya I really don't need to be buying but I missed on them the last drop, and had an opportunity come up like two weeks ago to put dibs on a pack and I couldn't resist. Been wanting ONYCD for a while.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 10, 2016)

New ones


----------



## bict (Jun 11, 2016)

Black dog by HSO. Anyone grown it before?


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

bict said:


> Black dog by HSO. Anyone grown it before?


No, but @honestmarijuana and @biovortex on IG do and couple pics are Impressive...here are some links:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGcBYodB4OH/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGeoEAYh4Eg/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGUhJPSB4Jw/


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Chef420 (Jun 11, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Anyone had any dealings with king plants? What country? Did not see on web but currency was $$$


Whatever the site says he is based in Bulgaria. First beans were crushed due to poor packaging. Finally received a replacement. Start to finish (to Canada) 2 months.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 11, 2016)

Ordered some HSO Blue Dream from Gorilla. Package arrived quickly enough. Freebies and no damage to any of the seeds. Haven't popped any of them yet, so no comment on germ rate.


----------



## linky (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## greywind (Jun 12, 2016)

linky said:


> View attachment 3706043


What's in the old school Ocean Grown pack? You can't go wrong with Obi or the Jawa Pie. Cheers!


----------



## linky (Jun 12, 2016)

greywind said:


> What's in the old school Ocean Grown pack? You can't go wrong with Obi or the Jawa Pie. Cheers!


Its a not yet released Wizard's Glue, gg#4 x wizard's potion, they said they only brought 10 packs of it to the cup yesterday.


----------



## greywind (Jun 12, 2016)

linky said:


> Its a not yet released Wizard's Glue, gg#4 x wizard's potion, they said they only brought 10 packs of it to the cup yesterday.


Nice!


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 12, 2016)

Picked up some fire. Nug in the second pic is some grapestomper X grapestomper og gifted from ggg


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Holy hell some of you scored it big!


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 13, 2016)

Diamonds and Dust open pollination.. Not purchased, but gifted with purchase at the michigan cup.. 86 ggg beans of mystery. Very happy to add these to the vault


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 14, 2016)

I did try and order from firestax: in house genetics: cherry gorilla. 

its been stuck on order status confirmed since June 2nd. I pre-ordered before the seeds dropped, now they have a new drop.

I never have any luck getting stuff from overseas. ill wait one more week. then ill talk to FS, and my CC, if it has not changed to shipped.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 14, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I did try and order from firestax: in house genetics: cherry gorilla.
> 
> its been stuck on order status confirmed since June 2nd. I pre-ordered before the seeds dropped, now they have a new drop.
> 
> I never have any luck getting stuff from overseas. ill wait one more week. then ill talk to FS, and my CC, if it has not changed to shipped.


Good luck..i cant remember exactly but my order must have exceeded 3 months til i got what i wanted..ironic tho how my issues was basically same thing. IHG Item..during an IHG preorder. 

I ended up saying fuck Inhouse completely i dont want the pack and send me Jaws Chem Soda Cookies instead. They did...but as I said took many months and countless emails to get my pack..after all the hassle its not worth it..if i were you id just tell em to cancel the order and call ur CC get the charges reversed.firestax sucks so much cant believe this crap still happens. Go to the firestax forums ..look for a help board and post ur issue. some dude name RandomJeff will get assistance..i think hes a site mod. GL and keep ur cash in US if your in US


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 14, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Good luck..i cant remember exactly but my order must have exceeded 3 months til i got what i wanted..ironic tho how my issues was basically same thing. IHG Item..during an IHG preorder.
> 
> I ended up saying fuck Inhouse completely i dont want the pack and send me Jaws Chem Soda Cookies instead. They did...but as I said took many months and countless emails to get my pack..after all the hassle its not worth it..if i were you id just tell em to cancel the order and call ur CC get the charges reversed.firestax sucks so much cant believe this crap still happens. Go to the firestax forums ..look for a help board and post ur issue. some dude name RandomJeff will get assistance..i think hes a site mod. GL and keep ur cash in US if your in US


Thanks for this post bro. I was so tempted to order from stax. I guess once they get your money it's like fuck it they'll get the beans when they get them. 3 months that's fucked up


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Thanks for this post bro. I was so tempted to order from stax. I guess once they get your money it's like fuck it they'll get the beans when they get them. 3 months that's fucked up


I just checked the thread I posted in to be more specific..1 more week and my parcel would have taken 4 months..so I was a little off ..Just makes them look even worse imo.

When I was having issues I checked the staxs forums and more then one person were having the exact same issue at the same time..so it happens waaay to often..And apparently still does.

They may have some hard to find shit..But be willing to wait awhile.

I kno you like your beans as much as I do. When someone accepts my money I want the product in my hands asap..I understand waiting times but I gotta draw the line at 3 months and 3 weeks lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 14, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I just checked the thread I posted in to be more specific..1 more week and my parcel would have taken 4 months..so I was a little off ..Just makes them look even worse imo.
> 
> When I was having issues I checked the staxs forums and more then one person were having the exact same issue at the same time..so it happens waaay to often..And apparently still does.
> 
> ...


And that's how I look at it. They get our money asap. Atleast let me get my beans within a week later of me paying. To me if it takes a seed bank over a month to get your gear I wouldn't do business with them again.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 14, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I did try and order from firestax: in house genetics: cherry gorilla.
> its been stuck on order status confirmed since June 2nd. I pre-ordered before the seeds dropped, now they have a new drop.
> I never have any luck getting stuff from overseas. ill wait one more week. then ill talk to FS, and my CC, if it has not changed to shipped.


seriously... good luck with stax... if i were you, just cancel cherry gorilla... ihg not that important...
chances are they wont have it and you'll have to make a second choice...
firestax is the only bank out there,,, that still does pre-orders... EMBARRASSING!
i mean,,, what if the pre-orders got snagged by customs???


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 14, 2016)

Just picked up two packs of Big Worm Genetics Forbidden Space Fruit from https://belleislebeanbank.com/collections/bigworm-genetics/products/forbidden-space-fruit

Along with my order came a large tester pack of Double Purple Dojo and a glass vile labeled Pineapple Glue which is Gorilla Glue #4 x Pineapple Express.

I'm very happy with this seed banks and will be using them again for sure...


----------



## ky man (Jun 14, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I did try and order from firestax: in house genetics: cherry gorilla.
> 
> its been stuck on order status confirmed since June 2nd. I pre-ordered before the seeds dropped, now they have a new drop.
> 
> I never have any luck getting stuff from overseas. ill wait one more week. then ill talk to FS, and my CC, if it has not changed to shipped.


I got a pack of cherry pie -gorilla glue 4 that was fem, seeds from dr,d81 and the 5 pack every one came up and is growing over 2 inches every night..pm, him and he will tell you where to get them at..ky


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 14, 2016)

linky said:


> View attachment 3706043


What do you have there from RD? I just popped some dark shadow haze and have some moonshine haze on deck, almost three weeks old.


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 14, 2016)

My latest purchase was God's Green Crack reg from Jordan of the islands. They also sent me 10 mixed reg freebies. 
I got a 1/4 of this from my guy a while back. Lovely shades of purple and almost fluorescent green rock hard buds, and packed a wallop. Anyone heard of this strain, grown it etc?


----------



## sharptater (Jun 14, 2016)

First order ever. Ordered from herbies pick n mix. 2 nirvana nl 2 greenhouse ww 1 original sensible pure kush. Freebies 1 delicious (cheese) candy fem 2 afgani regs. Will use herbies again, got here in lil over a week including weekend.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm setting up to pop a lot more seeds now, set up a whole germ/prop center. I want to open up the menu around here. the 1/2lb of thin mint was sold in less then an hour, and no one knew it was there just word of mouth.

I need a list of solid seed companies in the US: Id like about 3-4. the problem is a lot of them have no offense to anyone but: trash genetics, just bashing bushes and posting fancy graphics. I need stable concurrent genetics I can get in a week or two. I now a lot of the normal sites. I'm going to dump cash in to some real pheno hunting. and I cant just use the same sites.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 14, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I'm setting up to pop a lot more seeds now, set up a whole germ/prop center. I want to open up the menu around here.
> 
> I need a list of solid seed companies in the US: Id like about 3-4. the problem is a lot of them have no offense to anyone but: trash genetics, just bashing bushes and posting fancy graphics. I need stable concurrent genetics I can get in a week or two. I now a lot of the normal ones, but doing to dump cash in to some real pheno hunting. and I cant just use the same sites.


Check out Dynasty. One of the most underrated breeders out there IMO.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 14, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Check out Dynasty. One of the most underrated breeders out there IMO.


that would be dynasty.com correct.

its

http://www.dynastyseeds.com/

then the venders are all over. unknown vendors.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 14, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> that would be dynasty.com correct.
> 
> its
> 
> ...


Several US seed banks carry his gear. The dank team and James Bean Company I know of for sure. Sannies shop as well over seas


----------



## greywind (Jun 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> that would be dynasty.com correct.
> 
> its
> 
> ...





st0wandgrow said:


> Several US seed banks carry his gear. The dank team and James Bean Company I know of for sure. Sannies shop as well over seas


Greenline Organics has Dynasty too, and the few offerings that are in stock are on sale at the moment.


----------



## linky (Jun 15, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> What do you have there from RD? I just popped some dark shadow haze and have some moonshine haze on deck, almost three weeks old.


Its self named, Rare Dankness, Grape Ape x Rare Dankness #1


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 15, 2016)

linky said:


> Its self named, Rare Dankness, Grape Ape x Rare Dankness #1


real grape ape, smells like nothing else in the world, it soooo loud.

I put a picture up so me clones of OG GA, and getting ready to run, by week 7 I have to stuff the can with dryer sheets: because the can, cant keep up.


ok wft rambling on, just woke up...

ok I need vendor URLS that you have gotten mail from. about 3 or 5 are:was gonna say rip offs yet, but way to slow.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 15, 2016)

linky said:


> Its self named, Rare Dankness, Grape Ape x Rare Dankness #1


I think you mean rare darkness bro
Not self named but close.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I'm setting up to pop a lot more seeds now, set up a whole germ/prop center. I want to open up the menu around here. the 1/2lb of thin mint was sold in less then an hour, and no one knew it was there just word of mouth.
> 
> I need a list of solid seed companies in the US: Id like about 3-4. the problem is a lot of them have no offense to anyone but: trash genetics, just bashing bushes and posting fancy graphics. I need stable concurrent genetics I can get in a week or two. I now a lot of the normal sites. I'm going to dump cash in to some real pheno hunting. and I cant just use the same sites.



Check out Karma Genetics Headbanger. Dutch breeder but has US vendors.


----------



## linky (Jun 15, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> I think you mean rare darkness bro
> Not self named but close.



ahhh, sure as shit, yep.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 15, 2016)

funny the day I post his about firestax: I get and email from them: saying preparing to ship. so now I hope I get though


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 15, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on a pack of a pack of thugsbreath from greenline


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 15, 2016)

Packs still coming in.. I may have over done it a bit this month.. still waiting on more thugpug..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 15, 2016)

Asides from James bean... What other U.S. banks carry tga subcool


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 15, 2016)

greywind said:


> Greenline Organics has Dynasty too, and the few offerings that are in stock are on sale at the moment.


Greenline just dropped and restocked 12 Dynasty strains.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 15, 2016)

@hockeybry2 I believe Belle Isle does


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 15, 2016)

see this is why I stopped looking at seed threads, all it does is make me spend money.

and I'm a saver....dam these, phenos in the pictures. its like tinder: the picture they use is the good pheno, but when you meet them you get the bad pheno.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 15, 2016)

Big shoe always on point with the bodhi gear


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Jun 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I'm setting up to pop a lot more seeds now, set up a whole germ/prop center. I want to open up the menu around here. the 1/2lb of thin mint was sold in less then an hour, and no one knew it was there just word of mouth.
> 
> I need a list of solid seed companies in the US: Id like about 3-4. the problem is a lot of them have no offense to anyone but: trash genetics, just bashing bushes and posting fancy graphics. I need stable concurrent genetics I can get in a week or two. I now a lot of the normal sites. I'm going to dump cash in to some real pheno hunting. and I cant just use the same sites.



Southern Oregon seeds got me my seeds in 3 days. I bought HSO Green Crack and they gave me 5 free fem Jack Herer.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 15, 2016)

The Fuzz by Bodhi, and Insane Chem 91 by ISP, both from GLG.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 16, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/original-breeders-packaging.878262/page-6

list of my seeds n pix


----------



## jwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

I ordere


SoOLED said:


> I did try and order from firestax: in house genetics: cherry gorilla.
> 
> its been stuck on order status confirmed since June 2nd. I pre-ordered before the seeds dropped, now they have a new drop.
> 
> I never have any luck getting stuff from overseas. ill wait one more week. then ill talk to FS, and my CC, if it has not changed to shipped.


I orederd from stax on the 6th - 10 days later still no tracking number or anything. I just emailed them to see whats up, as you can see i have been super patient, 1 email after 10 days but in the FAQ it states that orders get shipped between 3-4 days. He better throw in some good freebies or that will be my first and last time using that site


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 16, 2016)

jwreck said:


> I ordere
> 
> I orederd from stax on the 6th - 10 days later still no tracking number or anything. I just emailed them to see whats up, as you can see i have been super patient, 1 email after 10 days but in the FAQ it states that orders get shipped between 3-4 days. He better throw in some good freebies or that will be my first and last time using that site


the day I posted this about 4 hours later I got and Email saying: my status changed to preparing to ship. _coincidence_?


----------



## jwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> the day I posted this about 4 hours later I got and Email saying: my status changed to preparing to ship. _coincidence_?


Lol i know, thats why i posted this. Maybe i get a coincidence too. But seriously, how hard is it to put something in a envelope and drop it off at the post?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Lol i know, thats why i posted this. Maybe i get a coincidence too. But seriously, how hard is it to put something in a envelope and drop it off at the post?


its really hard when you dont have product....
"pre-order" LOL


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 16, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Lol i know, thats why i posted this. Maybe i get a coincidence too. But seriously, how hard is it to put something in a envelope and drop it off at the post?


internet seeds is a serious business: blind market. worth untold multimillion dollars up for grabs to the highest bidder.

if you think cannabis is unregulated: if the seed industry is a free for all.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone grow out moscas version of c99?


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 16, 2016)

I just grabbed another pack of Strawberry Banana, want lots to choose from for a primo mom.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 16, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I just grabbed another pack of Strawberry Banana, want lots to choose from for a primo mom.


from where


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Anyone grow out moscas version of c99?


I haven't but hear amazing things about it. Says for being a Bx it comes very close to the real thing. Always hear good of Female seeds C99 too

I'm really gonna get my ass kicked lol but I couldn't resist on getting these beans. 

Life Blood Seeds Dosidos x Tony Clifton. Should be some fire OGKB dom phenos in there


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I haven't but hear amazing things about it. Says for being a Bx it comes very close to the real thing. Always hear good of Female seeds C99 too
> 
> I'm really gonna get my ass kicked lol but I couldn't resist on getting these beans.
> 
> Life Blood Seeds Dosidos x Tony Clifton. Should be some fire OGKB dom phenos in there


Where you score those from fam? Hope you find the blue pheno


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 17, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> from where


I couldn't find em anywhere online, but astonishingly the local hydro shop had some, I took the last two packs.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

maybe ill get to these next year? lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 17, 2016)

Placed an order with seed supreme for apothecary grape ape... But they turned out to not be in stock


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Placed an order with seed supreme for apothecary grape ape... But they turned out to not be in stock


Always contact seed supreme and see what's in stock. Website doesn't update and most not even in stock. Them and sourpatchseeds do the same so no refund pick something else smdh


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> maybe ill get to these next year? lol
> View attachment 3710349


Give them to me lol but pop a few I know you like to pop the pack but too many beans and not enough space gotta get through some somehow. That's what I'm doing popping 2-3 of stuff I have full packs of


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Always contact seed supreme and see what's in stock. Website doesn't update and most not even in stock. Them and sourpatchseeds do the same so no refund pick something else smdh


Contacted them first said they were in stock. Then when I ordered and said to ship in breeder packed they weren't in stock and they said they confused them with the grape skunk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Contacted them first said they were in stock. Then when I ordered and said to ship in breeder packed they weren't in stock and they said they confused them with the grape skunk


They knew what they had they kill me with that


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They knew what they had they kill me with that


I first asked about blue petrol which was listed in stock. They moved it to out of stock shortly after. They were pretty cordial


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I first asked about blue petrol which was listed in stock. They moved it to out of stock shortly after. They were pretty cordial


Yea I asked about all Sin City gear already lol they just now taking it out of stock wow lol they were def cordial but didn't update site like that. At least they are tho


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I asked about all Sin City gear already lol they just now taking it out of stock wow lol they were def cordial but didn't update site like that. At least they are tho


Let's just hope there are no hiccups with the refund


----------



## Worcester (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Give them to me lol but pop a few I know you like to pop the pack but too many beans and not enough space gotta get through some somehow. That's what I'm doing popping 2-3 of stuff I have full packs of


I've been wanting to ask you,butt I didn't want to show my green as goose shit abilities. When you pop 2or3 beans,do you usually get a female?Yes, I'm still working with fems....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Worcester said:


> I've been wanting to ask you,butt I didn't want to show my green as goose shit abilities. When you pop 2or3 beans,do you usually get a female?Yes, I'm still working with fems....


Most times I get at least a female but there can be times you get all males or no males. It's a crap shoot but last few seed popping me have been females with a male or two here and there. I have had really good female to male ratios lately


----------



## Worcester (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Most times I get at least a female but there can be times you get all males or no males. It's a crap shoot but last few seed popping me have been females with a male or two here and there. I have had really good female to male ratios lately


And with that,I'll stop being so chicken shit.Thank you, and take care of the family..


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 17, 2016)

Found some Genius Thai Extreme (Lemon Thai x Apollo 11 Genius) form Bodhi in Santa Cruz. I've got some indicas and hybrids but no uplifting sativa yet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Worcester said:


> And with that,I'll stop being so chicken shit.Thank you, and take care of the family..


Yea nothing wrong with fems bro especially if you can get good fems made by someone who knows what they are doing. Plus there is so many crossings of elite cuts now and making great phenos so get breeders with good fems. I used to be a fem growing till I was missing out on lots of the crosses I wanted cus they were only in regs but the market for fems is there and breeders have taken noticed so they are reversing elites so really good ones are out there but you should be ok pop a few regs of something you can only get in regs


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 18, 2016)

i still believe that the enviroment determines sex of regular seeds..not 100% but i average 7-8 females out of every 10 pack,, if i want males for breeding i simply alter my enviroment and change to a higher PK nute and then i usually get 4-6 males out of a 10 pack.. ive read that a seed is predetermined sex but ive run tests with hundreds of seeds,, it seems to me if you give them a higher blue spectrum light like 6500k mh, do a 18/6 light sced, keep temps between 65-72f, and feed with a high nitrogen nute i always get more females than males.. then if i switch and use a higher red spec like hps, raise temps to 75-80f, feed with a bloom nute and switch my light sced to 20/4,22/2, or 24/0 i usually go with 24/0 for best results. i end up with either even numbers 5males 5 females or at least 4 males and 6 fems...i dont think there is a way to prove 100% that seeds have a predetermined sex or if the enviroment helps,,,but after all my tests i feel i have a good chance of getting what i want by providing seeds with the best enviroment i can..

feminized seeds however are female no matter what,, however ive found giving feminized seeds the male enhanced enviroment,,u tend to get a few hermaphrodites,,very few,,but it happens..give fem seeds the female enhanced and get strong females that do not herm unless stressed to all hell...or sprayed with silver spray...just my opinion,,,im probably wrong but tests ive done do not lie...grow well n be well to all


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 18, 2016)

Ript Genetics - Ript Bannana and Sweet Pine OG from Oregon Elite Seeds.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 18, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Ript Genetics - Ript Bannana and Sweet Pine OG from Oregon Elite Seeds.


Yo @greendiamond9 next time it's cheaper to go on ript website


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @greendiamond9 next time it's cheaper to go on ript website


Thanks I didn't know they had a website, I grabbed a T shirt


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 18, 2016)

Some pugsbreath and an unknown freebie of purple tang ghost dawg. Great price through incanlama on ig.


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jun 20, 2016)

Finally placed and order. Went with moonshine haze, Midas, and venom og from rare dankness and the fuzz from bodhi


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 20, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> not purchased, but i got a pack of indiana bubble gums, some biker kush coming on the way, 100 day super sliver haze, some gigga moon, giga bud x full moon, and a few other things i'm forgetting atm..
> super stoked to finally get some indiana bubble gum though..


Who is the breeder of the Indiana Bubble Gum?


----------



## ky man (Jun 20, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Who is the breeder of the Indiana Bubble Gum?


Some man that lives by a big old cornfield in Indiana is what I been told..ky..............there has in the past been tuns of that grew in cornfilds..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 21, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Who is the breeder of the Indiana Bubble Gum?


nirvana claims their bubblelicious is from the original indiana line...i had pretty uniform plants out of the 10 pack from nirvana,, they may even be a stable line,,not sure.. all were good, not spectacular,,,best gum i found was from TH seeds, but the original indiana gum was more sativa dominant like nirvana's or serious seeds..i used to live in il. and was able to find the gum from indiana regularly back in the 90's.. i saved seeds out of the weed,, planted them years ago, and back crossed to a stable seed form, not identicle to the bag weed but pretty damn close..i still have them but i doubt any are viable after 20+ years....


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> nirvana claims their bubblelicious is from the original indiana line...i had pretty uniform plants out of the 10 pack from nirvana,, they may even be a stable line,,not sure.. all were good, not spectacular,,,best gum i found was from TH seeds, but the original indiana gum was more sativa dominant like nirvana's or serious seeds..i used to live in il. and was able to find the gum from indiana regularly back in the 90's.. i saved seeds out of the weed,, planted them years ago, and back crossed to a stable seed form, not identicle to the bag weed but pretty damn close..i still have them but i doubt any are viable after 20+ years....


U trying to pop these cause ill drop some bro?...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 21, 2016)

I follow these dude midwest_best on IG... They got some flame looking chery x dosido crosses and they said they had some extra for sale... Was figuring since they were the breeders I could score a pack for 50 or so.... Nope 200 Effin bucks. Lol!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I follow these dude midwest_best on IG... They got some flame looking chery x dosido crosses and they said they had some extra for sale... Was figuring since they were the breeders I could score a pack for 50 or so.... Nope 200 Effin bucks. Lol!


Everybody tryna capitalize on the market right now bro. They getting lucky receiving a few cuts and breeding them bitches to the cows come home for top dollar. And the crazy part is it's no name dudes and companies doing this. I see why companies like GGG, Top Dawg charge the way they do. I would never pay $200 plus for untested beans.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Everybody tryna capitalize on the market right now bro. They getting lucky receiving a few cuts and breeding them bitches to the cows come home for top dollar. And the crazy part is it's no name dudes and companies doing this. I see why companies like GGG, Top Dawg charge the way they do. I would never pay $200 plus for untested beans.


Yeah it's pretty ridiculous haha I would never pay that either


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jun 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I follow these dude midwest_best on IG... They got some flame looking chery x dosido crosses and they said they had some extra for sale... Was figuring since they were the breeders I could score a pack for 50 or so.... Nope 200 Effin bucks. Lol!


Holy fuck $200 for untested beans! I was trying to find him at the cup to score some. Never found him and I'm happy I didn't! Would have laughed at the asking price.
Did score 2 more meatbreath from greenline. Super stoked as they sell out in minutes online and I only paid $160 for the 2.Now have 3 packs to run through. Really want to find a keeper like gromers #12


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 21, 2016)

Saw some new company was dropping a whole line on firestax using a GG4 x Polar Bear OG male from greenpoint seeds. I dont think the PB crosses have been around much longer than a year, so it doesnt leave much time for testing progeny before deciding they are worth more than $100/pack. Guess that is the industry these days. 

Last purchase was Lemon Larry Lavender by Big Buddy Seeds, and Wifi x Tre Mints from Seed Junky. Actually got them for free with points I won for a photo of the month comp on stax. 
Last real purchase was a bunch of south fork seeds gear. stardawg x chem4bx3, animal cookies x chem4 bx3, sfv xchem4bx3, trainwreck x chem4bx3, bubba 7 x chem 4bx3, etc...


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 21, 2016)

I did get my FireStax order. they did have a US based mailing proxy.

they also did a good job in stealth, no reason to post its picture.



the freebee was: ok, I think it was just a X's to get somewhere else they wanted, but its whitefunk x do-si-do. its the B team: but some white funk phenos are very nice for sure. I know very little about do-si-do.

19 days turn around.

it will be worth it, if I get the XXL calyx CG pheno.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Holy fuck $200 for untested beans! I was trying to find him at the cup to score some. Never found him and I'm happy I didn't! Would have laughed at the asking price.
> Did score 2 more meatbreath from greenline. Super stoked as they sell out in minutes online and I only paid $160 for the 2.View attachment 3713587Now have 3 packs to run through. Really want to find a keeper like gromers #12


I might have got a pack if the price was even a shred of reasonable. Eff that guy. Now I know why he had a bunch left over after the cup haha


----------



## greywind (Jun 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I follow these dude midwest_best on IG... They got some flame looking chery x dosido crosses and they said they had some extra for sale... Was figuring since they were the breeders I could score a pack for 50 or so.... Nope 200 Effin bucks. Lol!


That's absurd! If I were to follow in the footsteps of these pollen chuckers/breeders one day, I would hope to release my offerings to the public with the lowest price tag possible. Like packaging, postage, and a Jefferson.

At the rate new chuckers are popping up and releasing genetics to the public via the ever growing US seedbank market and IG, in 5 years the market will be flooded. Start demanding more of what you're paying for. I have no problem with someone chucking and bagging said seeds with no testing whatsoever (I'm sure it happens way more than we think), but fuck you if you're asking for 10 or even 5 bucks a bean!


----------



## budulyk (Jun 21, 2016)

3x sweet seeds green poison 1 x free delicious candy (fems) 2 x free afghan (regular)


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 21, 2016)

greywind said:


> That's absurd! If I were to follow in the footsteps of these pollen chuckers/breeders one day, I would hope to release my offerings to the public with the lowest price tag possible. Like packaging, postage, and a Jefferson.
> 
> At the rate new chuckers are popping up and releasing genetics to the public via the ever growing US seedbank market and IG, in 5 years the market will be flooded. Start demanding more of what you're paying for. I have no problem with someone chucking and bagging said seeds with no testing whatsoever (I'm sure it happens way more than we think), but fuck you if you're asking for 10 or even 5 bucks a bean!


I was talking to a member on here about the beans he done made. He said Vato I won't release them until I feel like they are ready for the public. You can't do nothing but appreciate and respect a dude like that. Most dudes just get a male with a name a clone with a name and go crazy with it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I follow these dude midwest_best on IG... They got some flame looking chery x dosido crosses and they said they had some extra for sale... Was figuring since they were the breeders I could score a pack for 50 or so.... Nope 200 Effin bucks. Lol!


Any idea what state they operate out of? That used to be the name of a popular clone shop around here, and one of the owners was a Rare Dankness rep. He split ways with the other owner, and now the shop is called Genotype A2.

Wondering if the Former Rare Dankness rep is the cat behind Midwest_Best?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any idea what state they operate out of? That used to be the name of a popular clone shop around here, and one of the owners was a Rare Dankness rep. He split ways with the other owner, and now the shop is called Genotype A2.
> 
> Wondering if the Former Rare Dankness rep is the cat behind Midwest_Best?


No clue man.... figured they'd be from the mitten.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 23, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a pack of a pack of thugsbreath from greenline


Hey, I'm not sure if this is the best thread to ask, but do any of you folks know if green line takes awhile to ship sometimes? I made an order on the 15th and still haven't received an email that my purchase has shipped. I don't know, maybe I'm just being impatient, I've ordered from here before and its been shipped within 2-3 days.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jun 23, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Hey, I'm not sure if this is the best thread to ask, but do any of you folks know if green line takes awhile to ship sometimes? I made an order on the 15th and still haven't received an email that my purchase has shipped. I don't know, maybe I'm just being impatient, I've ordered from here before and its been shipped within 2-3 days.


Greenline was at the NorCal cup this past weekend. So maybe he's running behind.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh, that could be the reason, thanks for the reply @Norcalknugs.

I'm just anticipating my order, I have to go out of town for work in a few days and don't want my beans sitting in my mailbox while I'm away.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jun 23, 2016)

@blu3bird Yeah sucks waiting for seeds, he took like a week when I ordered. Definitely not the fastest. You will get a email saying your order is complete when it ships, he doesn't use tracking.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2016)

Life's Blood Seeds hooked ya boy up!!! Dosidos x Tony Clifton and two freebie packs of Sunny Skunk.


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Life's Blood Seeds hooked ya boy up!!! Dosidos x Tony Clifton and two freebie packs of Sunny Skunk.
> 
> View attachment 3715411


dirty.. that cross is just dirty


Might as well add some more of my own.. too many damn beans (did I just say that?)


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> dirty.. that cross is just dirty
> 
> 
> Mine as well add some more of my own.. too many damn beans (did I just say that?)
> ...


Man I had to grab it when I seen Greenblood post he was selling them. Lots of OGKB in that cross over half the genes are OGKB so should be some good offspring in that cross.

Too many damn beans myself bro but I can't help it especially when it's something like this and I don't have. If anybody wants the hookup for those Dosidos x Tony Clifton let me know. Life's Blood said they will be limited so get while you can.

Nice pick up bro wondering about Seeds of Compassion gear


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Life's Blood Seeds hooked ya boy up!!! Dosidos x Tony Clifton and two freebie packs of Sunny Skunk.
> 
> View attachment 3715411


Where these available at?


----------



## alaskachic (Jun 23, 2016)

So I haven't seen too many good reviews for Single Seed Center. My second order just arrived 7 days no extra stealth noda. I only grow for myself so don't need a bunch of the same beans. 
I don't really care about freebies I just want the strains I want period!
Shipping a little trippy but all good.
 Vanilla Kush, Red Cherry Berry & Cherry Bomb (again)


----------



## greencropper (Jun 23, 2016)

impressed with this first order from the vault seeds seedbank www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk of Burning Bush Nurseries Key Lime Pie, pack ordered on 10th june & made it home to the southern hemisphere today which is fast for that route, breeders pack is a standard ziplock satchel which is not tamperproof, very happy with the vault seeds & this bank has been added to 'the good guys' seedbank category!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 24, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Where these available at?


At beanbid dot com


----------



## jimmerjammer (Jun 24, 2016)

From herbies
L.S.D
Sour diesel
medical 1024
Incredible bulk
Bad azz kush
Pakistan valley (free)
Jack herer (free)
Delicious candy (free)


----------



## kenya123 (Jun 24, 2016)

space genetics gorilla strawberryback- Shiskaberry (Strawberry cut ) x )(Gorilla Glue #4 x Polar Bear)


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 24, 2016)

Looking like a TD kind of year


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 29, 2016)

Triple White Berry from THC Development.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 29, 2016)

Went to Oregon elite seeds yday.
Blue fire
Cookie jar
Island sweet skunk

I know what I will be growing next...


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 29, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> Went to Oregon elite seeds yday.
> Blue fire
> Cookie jar
> Island sweet skunk
> ...


Damn you got some fire let us know what you get for freebies


----------



## booms111 (Jun 29, 2016)

Got some Lemonaid from Dank genetics. Running there Strawberry split already and wanted something lemon since the Golden Lemons from DNA were not lemon at all.


----------



## kenya123 (Jun 29, 2016)

booms111 said:


> Got some Lemonaid from Dank genetics. Running there Strawberry split already and wanted something lemon since the Golden Lemons from DNA were not lemon at all.


oh man,lemonaid og sounds great!


----------



## kenya123 (Jun 29, 2016)

looks so good i just ordered a pack!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 2, 2016)

Latest pickups courtesy of Shoe, TDT, pinhead, beanbid, and seedRus


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Latest pickups courtesy of Shoe, TDT, pinhead, beanbid, and seedRus View attachment 3723108


Get poppin!! solid pick ups man...are topdawg genetics worth the price tag ?I've never really looked into them


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 2, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Get poppin!! solid pick ups man...are topdawg genetics worth the price tag ?I've never really looked into them


Shid that's what everybody breeding with these days. So I'll say yea it's worth the price.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid that's what everybody breeding with these days. So I'll say yea it's worth the price.


Right on...cant wait to see what comes out of those packs


----------



## jwreck (Jul 5, 2016)

29 days,3 emails later and still havent received my order from firestax just the same bullshit story - "you should had gotten that ages ago, its shipping from the US so i have to get in contact with them, maybe they missed it" 
Emailed him a week later and tells me the same shit. 
I wait another week and asked politely for a refund and is just ignoring my message.
First and last time spending money there


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 5, 2016)

jwreck said:


> 29 days,3 emails later and still havent received my order from firestax just the same bullshit story - "you should had gotten that ages ago, its shipping from the US so i have to get in contact with them, maybe they missed it"
> Emailed him a week later and tells me the same shit.
> I wait another week and asked politely for a refund and is just ignoring my message.
> First and last time spending money there


That's fked up man in everyway. File a chargeback with your CC is what I'd do. The crazy thing is he's on ig daily, I'll blow his post up.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yummy.






Ordered
Island Sweet skunk
Blue Fire
Cookie jar

Free
Twizzler f2 (5) big worm seeds
Silver Hawk(12) Green life seeds
Ordered 17 seeds and got 17 seeds free...


----------



## jwreck (Jul 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's fked up man in everyway. File a chargeback with your CC is what I'd do. The crazy thing is he's on ig daily, I'll blow his post up.


Gonna get in contact with the CC soon just been lazy. I wanted to see what the ogkb hype was about so i bought 2 packs of pugsbreath - there where 7 left in stock, i checked the next day after i made my order and they where all sold out so i got a funny feeling someone contacted stax and offered more money and since im a new customer he sold mines and is gonna ship me my order when he restocks. 
Lol quite a conspiracy but i know people like that


----------



## kenya123 (Jul 5, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Gonna get in contact with the CC soon just been lazy. I wanted to see what the ogkb hype was about so i bought 2 packs of pugsbreath - there where 7 left in stock, i checked the next day after i made my order and they where all sold out so i got a funny feeling someone contacted stax and offered more money and since im a new customer he sold mines and is gonna ship me my order when he restocks.
> Lol quite a conspiracy but i know people like that



that didnt happen!
ill vouch for stax"s honesty,hes no crook,disorganized,but no crook!
if you just took my advise you would see,but to each their own
the time it took you to write your last post could have been a polite complaint at stax help desk,pm kak,,,hes who i deal with,stax is kind of a flake,kak gets shit done


----------



## jwreck (Jul 5, 2016)

kenya123 said:


> that didnt happen!
> ill vouch for stax"s honesty,hes no crook,disorganized,but no crook!
> if you just took my advise you would see,but to each their own
> the time it took you to write your last post could have been a polite complaint at stax help desk,pm kak,,,hes who i deal with,stax is kind of a flake,kak gets shit done


Dude did u not read my previous post? how many emails am i gonna send and who the hell is kak? Youre acting like i gotta go out of my way to get my fucking order when one email should have been enough. 
I sell shit on ebay all the time and keep boxes in my home so i can ship as soon as payment clears, thats how you run a fucking bizz and prevent people from posting shit like this


----------



## jwreck (Jul 5, 2016)

And just to be clear, im not calling stax a crook. Stealing $180 doesnt make sense, what has me upset is the fact that i keep getting bs excuses as to why my order is late - get told is gonna be taken care of - wait a week - no response - email back only to get the same response.


----------



## kenya123 (Jul 5, 2016)

i was trying to help,u wanna be a lazy dick then go right ahead
i said start a fucking thread,no emails,,,get it right dummy....and kak is stax's partner.....
fuckin tool


----------



## kenya123 (Jul 5, 2016)

i dont really fucking care what you think of anybody.....
just dont give attitude to people who are trying to help you...i hope you dont get your seeds now fuckhead


----------



## greywind (Jul 5, 2016)

kenya123 said:


> i was trying to help,u wanna be a lazy dick then go right ahead
> i said start a fucking thread,no emails,,,get it right dummy....and kak is stax's partner.....
> fuckin tool





kenya123 said:


> i dont really fucking care what you think of anybody.....
> just dont give attitude to people who are trying to help you...i hope you dont get your seeds now fuckhead


Someone had a little cat piss with their cereal this morning. And not the green, smokeable Cat Piss variety either. Breath bro...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Latest pickups courtesy of Shoe, TDT, pinhead, beanbid, and seedRus View attachment 3723108


Good Luck through the hunt!!!


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 6, 2016)

Just ordered off oregon elite....
got Alien Skunk from Shoreline, FraggleBerries by Lost River Genetics, and Randy Watson OG by Ript Genetics...
cant wait to see what freebies come with them!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 6, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Just ordered off oregon elite....
> got Alien Skunk from Shoreline, FraggleBerries by Lost River Genetics, and Randy Watson OG by Ript Genetics...
> cant wait to see what freebies come with them!


Lost river is doing 10 packs for $100. His summer sale


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lost river is doing 10 packs for $100. His summer sale


Wow thats a great deal 10 pack for $100. Have you grown anything by them?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 6, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Wow thats a great deal 10 pack for $100. Have you grown anything by them?


No I have a few of his strains though..


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> No I have a few of his strains though..


Cool man thanks


----------



## kaydeezee (Jul 6, 2016)

I just purchased
1x pack of Humbolt blue dream x5fem
1x dinafem original amnisia x5fem
1x dinafem sour diesel x5fem
1x big budda cheese x5fem
1x greenhouse white widow x5fem

I grew some king kush last time around and pulled 20oz of 4 plant first go so I'm pushing the boat out and hitting as many strains I dreamed of smoking nevery mind growing. Can't wait... 3 diffrent systems for 3 groups of 6 and the remaining will be stored for later use.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 6, 2016)

Effin A I relapsed...
Made a purchase from tdt for the 4th promo
Freebies: gdp candyland and kens kush
Freebies: exotic blue suede ribbon and miss white girl
Purchased dynasty crater lake v5 and caramel candy Kush 

Also purchased a pack of grateful genetics Mcgrupp.
Smh... I said I was done...


----------



## churtmunk (Jul 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Effin A I relapsed...
> Made a purchase from tdt for the 4th promo
> Freebies: gdp candyland and kens kush
> Freebies: exotic blue suede ribbon and miss white girl
> ...


No shame, brother. We love the commitment


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Effin A I relapsed...
> Made a purchase from tdt for the 4th promo
> Freebies: gdp candyland and kens kush
> Freebies: exotic blue suede ribbon and miss white girl
> ...


That candyland is real good. Not the best yielder but quality is way up there.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 6, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> That candyland is real good. Not the best yielder but quality is way up there.


I'm pretty excited for the candyland and the exotic genetix freebies that are a big mystery


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 6, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Dankonomics Genetics - 2 packs of White Fire Funk Feminized from Connoisseur Seed Bank.


Have u got a journal going for any?


----------



## kaydeezee (Jul 6, 2016)

BI BUDDA CHEESE FEMINIZED.in a 1mq2 scrogg 750watts of LED 
IONIC ROOT 1ml 1L 
IONIC GROW 7ml 1L
IONIC BLOOM 7ml 1L
PK BOOST 1ml 1L
FORMULEX 5ml 1L
GREEN FUSE GROW/BLOOM 1ml 1L
LIQUID SILICON 1ml 1L
5 WEEK veg from seed then flip to 12/12 from 24/0 week 1 too 20/4 week 2 too 18/6 for remaining 3 week then flower for 7/9 week will a 1 week flush after veg and a 1 week flush just before harvest. I don't flush as much because the organic fertiliser I use are ace and leave no after taste even after a day flush. I tyred it when I done the 4 King kush cuttings I got front a friend....750WATTS LED CHEESE GROW JOURNAL ON THE WAY KEEP YOU POSTED. ...


----------



## Odin* (Jul 8, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting my Karma gear. Ghostrider and Sour Power OG. Sofa king stoked.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

New pickups from TDT


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 12, 2016)

Dang vato your diseased!

Nice pick ups tho


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Dang vato your diseased!
> 
> Nice pick ups tho


Yea I'm finished fam. Got my ninja fruit today and cookies and cream so I'm DONE.. Now I'm waiting on my lights..


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I'm finished fam. Got my ninja fruit today and cookies and cream so I'm DONE.. Now I'm waiting on my lights..



Nice score on the O.GROWN too!

Those have been Uber hard for me to obtain. Registered 3 different emails and have not received an email yet.

"I'm DONE.. Now I'm waiting on my lights.."

Quitter!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Nice score on the O.GROWN too!
> 
> Those have been Uber hard for me to obtain. Registered 3 different emails and have not received an email yet.
> 
> ...


Man I almost missed them this morning. If @806KING don't post about them I would've missed the drop. But when they release again I'll be sure to grad some more.. Lol


----------



## 806KING (Jul 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I almost missed them this morning. If @806KING don't post about them I would've missed the drop. But when they release again I'll be sure to grad some more.. Lol


I'm glad you finally got you some bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I'm finished fam. Got my ninja fruit today and cookies and cream so I'm DONE.. Now I'm waiting on my lights..


Heard that before buddy! I may have slipped on 4th of July too :/ I really wanted the candyland freebie and the exotic freebies intrigued me


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## indican3 (Jul 13, 2016)

Some OG Kush on the way! Found a loose seed on my bud picked up from dispensary. Soaked it > 24hrs and it looks viable


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 13, 2016)

Strange when a seed company discontinues a seed line, not because it's off, or undesirable, but due to communications with a collaborator. Guess this happens more often than I'd imagined. It's frustrating for the breeders/Co's, as they've put plenty of effort into the project end product.

A local breeder *tricloud* pulled a bubblegum strain a few years back. *breeders boutique*, a uk bean outfit, no longer run a sour cherry. ive got some of the last packs of a few *rare dankness*, a green crack haze and also a golden goat haze hybrid, that were also pulled for collaborator politics decisions. the rd strains are vale vale and goat wreck haze. 

Any bean collectors hear about any other strains, going by the wayside for similar reasons (but are excellent genetics) ? Maybe this is the wrong thread but thot id give it a stab


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes @abe supercro
These are not new, but I have not been able to ever find them again!!!

Im just a collector


Everything is from the first release around 2011-2012.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 13, 2016)

Latest score from OES. Crypt keeper x dosido freebies


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 18, 2016)

I relapsed...again. Scooped sizzurp by exotic. I really wanted this strain which is a spirit in the sky x cookies n cream. I think this will be a super colors uber frosty beast


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah that sizzurp looks like it's going to be straight fire. Thinking about getting some myself.


----------



## volusian (Jul 18, 2016)

Topdawg's sister city and sour dawg.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm finished for now


----------



## 806KING (Jul 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm finished for now View attachment 3736238


Damn bro !!! Now that's a collection!!! Props bro


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2016)

806KING said:


> Damn bro !!! Now that's a collection!!! Props bro


Thanks fam. I'm quite sure you have some heat.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Thanks fam. I'm quite sure you have some heat.


Got a little


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2016)

806KING said:


> Got a littleView attachment 3736280


Man a lil. Fam you got some f--King heat over there.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 19, 2016)

thugsbreath-thug pug genetics


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm finished for now View attachment 3736238


Do you have the space to grow them out or clientel.

example to be able to keep 30 mom
and have say about 5 plants per light. 

I have a lot of beans, but at some point when will you grow all of them.

peace.
Lightgreen2k


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you have the space to grow them out or clientel.
> 
> example to be able to keep 30 mom
> and have say about 5 plants per light.
> ...


These beans will get used and abused. I have friends I done met one here that if tough times hit I'll send some off in a heart beat. So yea they will be popped.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3737273


Let me know when you pop them. Stared at those for awhile before choosing somethingelse


----------



## Beemo (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Let me know when you pop them. Stared at those for awhile before choosing somethingelse


Yea man prob after this run ill drop them


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3737377


Where ya snag straw split at if u don't nind me asking?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 21, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Where ya snag straw split at if u don't nind me asking?


sorry bro, got the last one.
but sourpatch shows he has some left, but call and make sure he has them in stock before purchase.
that way, you get what ya paid for.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 21, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sorry bro, got the last one.
> but sourpatch shows he has some left, but call and make sure he has them in stock before purchase.
> that way, you get what ya paid for.


Thanks bro, I'll prolly just hold off for oes drop an see if they have it, I think I'm gonna steer clear of sour patch still.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 21, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Thanks bro, I'll prolly just hold off for oes drop an see if they have it, I think I'm gonna steer clear of sour patch still.


all good... didnt have a problem getting what i needed, despite the shit i've heard from them...
they're good in my books, just ordered RECENTLY... another collector just like me recommended him... 
if it wasnt for his recommendations, i wouldnt have ordered.
really all i've seen is just 1 person with a bad exprience here and peeps following him saying, "i wont order from him" and the others have never ordered from him..
just like sunni said, "for every 1 bad review from a customer you get they will tell 10 people for every 1 good review they will tell 1."


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## greencropper (Jul 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3739806


IHG is really using some imagination with their crosses...way to go bro!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 28, 2016)

love or hate firestax & greenline they came through for me...8wk wait to southern hemisphere for the sunset sherbert with freebie white funk x dosidos from firestax, was worth it to get those rare gems!, amidst rumours of packet tampering on ig about greenline i can see no evidence with these tiramisu cookies, faceoff og & meatbreath...took 5wks to arrive which is normal for my zone


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 28, 2016)

I was gifted these today from a friend to get started and pass clones back to him. I haven't run seeds in damn well 15 years. I've heard of Cali Connection and I think I've seen Apothecary mentioned before. My questions, these Cali Connection samples... any idea what the strain could be? Anyone familiar with some of these companies.... MTG seeds or BCBD's animal cookies? Thanks, all are getting started tonight.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> love or hate firestax & greenline they came through for me...8wk wait to southern hemisphere for the sunset sherbert with freebie white funk x dosidos from firestax, was worth it to get those rare gems!, amidst rumours of packet tampering on ig about greenline i can see no evidence with these tiramisu cookies, faceoff og & meatbreath...took 5wks to arrive which is normal for my zone View attachment 3743928


Nice scores!


----------



## 806KING (Jul 29, 2016)

Finally came !


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3744563
> Finally came !


From stax


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> From stax


Is stax usa?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> I was gifted these today from a friend to get started and pass clones back to him. I haven't run seeds in damn well 15 years. I've heard of Cali Connection and I think I've seen Apothecary mentioned before. My questions, these Cali Connection samples... any idea what the strain could be? Anyone familiar with some of these companies.... MTG seeds or BCBD's animal cookies? Thanks, all are getting started tonight.


i hope you got them for free. cuz if he charged you for those, he's a shitty friend.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Is stax usa?


Hell no. I think he ships from the North Pole.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> From stax


Greenline


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hell no. I think he ships from the North Pole.


For real? Jeez haha any usa banks carry burning bush beans?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> For real? Jeez haha any usa banks carry burning bush beans?


No but I think a few EU banks do and they ship faster


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i hope you got them for free. cuz if he charged you for those, he's a shitty friend.


Well that was helpful huh... and yes gifted would infer free ya f'ing genius.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i hope you got them for free. cuz if he charged you for those, he's a shitty friend.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> For real? Jeez haha any usa banks carry burning bush beans?


i scored the burning bush key lime pie from - www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/feminised-seeds/burning-bush-nurseries/cat_253.html
and the burning bush sunset sherbert from - http://www.firestax.com/index.php/burning-bush-nurseries
both companies sent out beans in original breeders packs, very rare to see the burning bush gear in stock, seedsman.com also stocks this bank too, i will be growing them out from january 2017, gonna pollen chuck various strains on them


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 30, 2016)

806KING said:


>


Thanks for your help dankmeister.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 30, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Thanks for your help dankmeister.


Your welcome!


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 30, 2016)

Snagged 2 packs of thug pug ghostbreath last night. Greenline only put 5 up so I'm pretty stoked. Should be something a little different for the garden, hopefully find a crazy fox tail pheno like his.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 30, 2016)

nspecta has one of the prettiest forum cut g.s.c. out there.
hope i find something similar or better in urkle's girl. im thinking Laura Winslow


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nspecta has one of the prettiest forum cut g.s.c. out there.
> hope i find something similar or better in urkle's girl. im thinking Laura Winslow
> View attachment 3745542


I see you're a tester for Ocean Grown. Rumble young man rumble!!


----------



## Beemo (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I see you're a tester for Ocean Grown. Rumble young man rumble!!


never been a tester, nor will i ever be a tester... 
just freebies... definitely appreciated....


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> never been a tester, nor will i ever be a tester...
> just freebies... definitely appreciated....


Hold up they was freebies from a bank or cup event?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 30, 2016)

some nice fkin freebies anyways


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 30, 2016)

@Midweek Song 

5x *Big Buddha Original Cheese, Fem'd*
3x *Humboldt Seed Organization's* *Chemdawg*

Freebies:

1x *Seedsman Purple Bud*
1x *Spliff Seeds Blueberry*
1x *MWS Original Skunk #1*


----------



## 806KING (Jul 31, 2016)

Got the 
Purple urkle
Afghani bubba Kush
89 NOOF


----------



## justastoner23 (Aug 1, 2016)

ive purchased 3* cotton candy seeds*,6 *afghan*,1 *master kush* 1* jack herer* and 1 *northern lights auto* 3 of them almost ready for harvest


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3746510
> Got the
> Purple urkle
> Afghani bubba Kush
> 89 NOOF


What bank is this


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## 806KING (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What bank is this


Nature farm on Instagram


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

806KING said:


> Nature farm on Instagram


Screen shoot it for me they have tons of nature farms bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> That candyland is real good. Not the best yielder but quality is way up there.


Are you speaking of the original, or the v2?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you speaking of the original, or the v2?


The original from Ken Estes.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The original from Ken Estes.


Did you get the dark colored pheno


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Did you get the dark colored pheno


I tossed it before it flowered because it was the slowest growing plant I have seen. I had a friend that flowered some a few runs and he let his go because of yield but then regretted it because the smoke was so good. It was dark and dense heavy buds with lots of resin.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I tossed it before it flowered because it was the slowest growing plant I have seen. I had a friend that flowered some a few runs and he let his go because of yield but then regretted it because the smoke was so good. It was dark and dense heavy buds with lots of resin.


Hoping those phenos come through on the dvg false teeth


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The original from Ken Estes.


I've still got two original 'tude freebies from a couple years ago; been meaning to run with a DVG mix pack from TDT, but.....time and space....time and space. Still cool to have them as a 'lost strain'.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Screen shoot it for me they have tons of nature farms bro


Here you go bro


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

806KING said:


> Here you go bro


Thanks fam. Do he have pics up of those strains?


----------



## 806KING (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Thanks fam. Do he have pics up of those strains?


Yes


----------



## 806KING (Aug 1, 2016)

Just have to scroll threw a shit load of pics


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 1, 2016)

From Heirlooms Genetics


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 2, 2016)

1
Dungeon Vault Genetics Seeds Grandpa's Breath
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 

1
Dungeon Vault Genetics Seeds Humble Pie
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 

1
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream

FEMINIZED UFO #1

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Auto Seeds Ultra Lemon Haze

FEMINIZED UFO #2

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #3 CH9 Seeds Luther Dogman x Train Wreck

FEMINIZED UFO #3

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #4 Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 2, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> From Heirlooms Genetics
> View attachment 3746917


Let me know how that colombian kush turns out. I have a Colombian Fire (Fire Alien Master x Colombian Black) that will be released after I get some testing and grow journals completed on it.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 2, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> 1
> Dungeon Vault Genetics Seeds Grandpa's Breath
> Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds
> 
> ...


Nice score on the DVG..i got mine during a buy 2 get 1..got 2 grandpas breath and humble pie as my freebie.


----------



## miketaco (Aug 2, 2016)

once again big shout out to http://www.bonzaseeds.com/ they are once again my next purchase they have lowerd the stealth shipping by a lot since ive last ordered so that left me room for some high quality seed and they got a promo going like all ways so this is what i got thanks again guys ill chime in when they arrive!

*Cali Connection Seeds Blue Dream Haze Feminized Marijuana Seeds x1*
*Strain Hunters White Lemon Feminized Cannabis Seeds x1 (cheapy)*
*White Widow x1 (free from promo) *


----------



## greencropper (Aug 2, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3746774


hope you post your journey with those man!, dank! are they from seedvaultofca?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 2, 2016)

I went with French toast and face off og bx 2 x a few and tangie and royal salute from aficionado


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I went with French toast and face off og bx 2 x a few and tangie and royal salute from aficionado


How you get aficionado beans


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How you get aficionado beans


Sour patch seeds bro


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Aug 2, 2016)

Latest pick up is :

Loud berry F2 ....Hippie Hill

Terp Smoothie...Hippie Hill

Blue dream x wifi Alien Og ....Greenlife seeds

2nd pack of Sunshine 4 ...Bodhi

Placing an order for 

Platinium Girl Scout cookies x Strawberry Milkshake.. Greenlife seeds on monday.

Note ...Greenlife seeds out of CA not the scam site Green Life Seeds. They are not the same.

Looking to Terp up my next grow and these strains look pretty fricken good to me.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Sour patch seeds bro


Never seen any in stock there. Prolly flies off the shelf tho


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 2, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Never seen any in stock there. Prolly flies off the shelf tho


He will reserve me anything I want and tell me prior too


----------



## jwreck (Aug 3, 2016)

UPDATE: got my refund from the CC COMPANY for the firestax order 3 weeks ago and i have refrained from posting anything negative about stax since, but today i wake up to this email from stax and cant help myself. DO NOT USE FIRESTAX!! when i went to dispute the charge with my CC comp they asked me what it was that i purchased from "WHOLESALEBEANS" i was stuck cuz is my first time ordering from stax and couldnt believe the lack of discretion of this dude, never got my seeds and now im being threatened on emails. 
Plenty of reliable US banks now no need to go thru what i went through


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 3, 2016)

@Dankonomics_genetics would you care to elaborate on your Stardawg #2 male? What is the #2 nomenclature, and if possible can you share what iteration of IX/BX this male came from? Thanks man! 'bout to run your cush x sd2


----------



## 806KING (Aug 3, 2016)

That came in 
Freebie


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> @Dankonomics_genetics would you care to elaborate on your Stardawg #2 male? What is the #2 nomenclature, and if possible can you share what iteration of IX/BX this male came from? Thanks man! 'bout to run your cush x sd2


It was from the second pack I ran of stardawg f1s. 1-13 and it was labeled #2 and set aside right away because of his outstanding size and structure and smells. I ran out all my females, and selected my males from there to f2 the line with 3 seperate males from multiple packs all different but corresponding to females I liked in the line. The #2 is Chem 4 Dom. The #5 was heavy tres dawg, and #9 was very Chem d like with some purp offspring as well. All males have been tested but #2 puts out the most solid children. Sometimes I'm finding more males than I would like but it's well worth it. I think I had 3 total herms out of all the packs I sent out and sold from his offspring so that was impressive as well. He tends to pop out very hashplant like structure in most and occasional phenos too of him.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

jwreck said:


> UPDATE: got my refund from the CC COMPANY for the firestax order 3 weeks ago and i have refrained from posting anything negative about stax since, but today i wake up to this email from stax and cant help myself. DO NOT USE FIRESTAX!! when i went to dispute the charge with my CC comp they asked me what it was that i purchased from "WHOLESALEBEANS" i was stuck cuz is my first time ordering from stax and couldnt believe the lack of discretion of this dude, never got my seeds and now im being threatened on emails.
> Plenty of reliable US banks now no need to go thru what i went through


I quit vending there myself. Heard story's of trouble and ppl not getting their seeds


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 3, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I quit vending there myself. Heard story's of trouble and ppl not getting their seeds


took me about 4 months


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 3, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> It was from the second pack I ran of stardawg f1s. 1-13 and it was labeled #2 and set aside right away because of his outstanding size and structure and smells. I ran out all my females, and selected my males from there to f2 the line with 3 seperate males from multiple packs all different but corresponding to females I liked in the line. The #2 is Chem 4 Dom. The #5 was heavy tres dawg, and #9 was very Chem d like with some purp offspring as well. All males have been tested but #2 puts out the most solid children. Sometimes I'm finding more males than I would like but it's well worth it. I think I had 3 total herms out of all the packs I sent out and sold from his offspring so that was impressive as well. He tends to pop out very hashplant like structure in most and occasional phenos too of him.


Thanks man! I think a lot of "documentation" is lost today. It's good to keep track for history nerds like me.

Funny that you mention Chem D throwing offspring that purp, I have found the same to be true. My male donor was a c99. Not many of them purp, but I have seen few where even the first true serrated leaves undersides are sheen lavender. They also tend to throw a lot of the very fine bulbous trichs early in seedling stages. The chem lines are special.

Sounds like your #2 male is a winner and I'm glad you hit the things you did with him. I've got the cush outcrossed to the same c99 that hit my chem D. From that, I have found a Wrigley's Big Red gum smeller, it smells of cush but has a kind of cinnamon undertone in there. I've found the cush really passes that sweet skunk on to progeny, and I think you've said you found the same. Thanks man, love the discussion.

Waiting on some C99 from Mosca and some Blue Lime Pie from Sin City

My latest purchase was the entire mycotek line.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Thanks man! I think a lot of "documentation" is lost today. It's good to keep track for history nerds like me.
> 
> Funny that you mention Chem D throwing offspring that purp, I have found the same to be true. My male donor was a c99. Not many of them purp, but I have seen few where even the first true serrated leaves undersides are sheen lavender. They also tend to throw a lot of the very fine bulbous trichs early in seedling stages. The chem lines are special.
> 
> ...


Bros Grimm are back get your c99 from them. I'm like wtf cuz I ended up scooping all those old bros Grimm stock from others but I don't mind I guess. But they are excellent breeders and very cool ppl. Yeah I like history too. Pot and war esp. I always wanted to be a breeder like soma and breeder Steve when I was growing up. I've always loved making my own lines or working them. Yeah the d has the tendency. She has some savory phenos too later on, which aren't my favorite too. But when you find a good one, it's a powerhouse skunk


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## 806KING (Aug 3, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> View attachment 3748533


Man I want some of them serious seeds just don't want to order over seas ! Ak47 White Russian! man have not had them in a long time


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 3, 2016)

806KING said:


> Man I want some of them serious seeds just don't want to order over seas ! Ak47 White Russian! man have not had them in a long time


No worries to order overseas bro, alot have done it so far...


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 3, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3748380 That came inView attachment 3748381
> Freebie


I thought purple urkle is clone strain only..no seeds?!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 4, 2016)

806KING said:


> Man I want some of them serious seeds just don't want to order over seas ! Ak47 White Russian! man have not had them in a long time


some of the golden oldies are not what they were...AK47 apparently is one those, romulan too is not up to its original glory, as well as mk ultra, i recommend you research recent grow reports of the old classics & get updates as to what those strains are like before purchase & not rely on the legend! various reasons such as loss of original breeding genetics through disease, raid or theft, also careless breeding techniques may result in those great strains being watered down to the point of being hardly recognizable to the original gems


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> some of the golden oldies are not what they were...AK47 apparently is one those, romulan too is not up to its original glory, as well as mk ultra, i recommend you research recent grow reports of the old classics & get updates as to what those strains are like before purchase & not rely on the legend! various reasons such as loss of original breeding genetics through disease, raid or theft, also careless breeding techniques may result in those great strains being watered down to the point of being hardly recognizable to the original gems



Hallo @greencropper.

Thanks for stoping by.I have never heard anything bad over the MK ULTRA?!
I know what you mean about the bubblegum..

but its still an owsome strain even if the best (indica)mother was lost..the genetics is still there (maybe not the best) but it linger here and there with so many carrying this strain, like serious seeds and sagramantha... Also carrying the true sativa treat bubblegum.. 
In the end everybodys taste is different. luckely I am the one who will be smoken that then not you ..


----------



## greencropper (Aug 4, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Hallo @greencropper.
> 
> Thanks for stoping by.I have never heard anything bad over the MK ULTRA?!
> I know what you mean about the bubblegum..
> ...


hi bro, i grew the mk ultra this last outdoors season...not impressed...nothing like what the legend is/was...only thing that lined up with the advertised strain was the burnt rubber odour,
check this link out - greencroppers weed adventures


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> hi bro, i grew the mk ultra this last outdoors season...not impressed...nothing like what the legend is/was...only thing that lined up with the advertised strain was the burnt rubber odour,
> check this link out - greencroppers weed adventures


Thanks for the Link.. Will def check it out..
I dont know if you have noticed, but I got mkultra x bubblegum cross, not Mk ultra.

Happy growing..

Bub


----------



## greencropper (Aug 4, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Thanks for the Link.. Will def check it out..
> I dont know if you have noticed, but I got mkultra x bubblegum cross, not Mk ultra.
> 
> Happy growing..
> ...


thanks man, look it may have been just a dud batch of beans i got & other batches maybe ok? anyways i wont go down the mk ultra road again, lifes too short when theres so much other 'definite' dank around to work with! good fortune with those ones you got!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thanks man, look it may have been just a dud batch of beans i got & other batches maybe ok? anyways i wont go down the mk ultra road again, lifes too short when theres so much other 'definite' dank around to work with! good fortune with those ones you got!



Thanks for the feed back bro..


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 4, 2016)

Mycotek gear just came in from @pin head, record timing on the shipping and excellent service, real cool cat who is documenting very well all his work. 
Who knew seeds could be this loud!? I put one each down Hell Breath (Ogkb 2.0 x 3 Chems) &
Hell Mint (GSC thin mint x 3 Chems)  gotta love that fresh gear and the terp profile sample


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I made truly my last acquisitions for the foreseeable future.
Cannarado trade bait cookies
Cannarado chocolate crip cookies
Sin city nightmare cookies

Cookies anyone? Fml


----------



## greencropper (Aug 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I made truly my last acquisitions for the foreseeable future.
> Cannarado trade bait cookies
> Cannarado chocolate crip cookies
> Sin city nightmare cookies
> ...


which bank did you score those from?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> which bank did you score those from?



Cannarado from greenline and nightmare cookies from tdt


----------



## Krippled (Aug 4, 2016)

OES-pack of IHG Fem Purple Animal Kush.
Seeds Here Now- pack of Fem Kurple Fantasy, pack of Fem Black Domina.
James Bean-pack of Bohdi Black Raspberry, Purple Wookie and Super Snow Lotus.
James Bean- TGA- pack of Grape Lime Ricky, Agent Orange, Kaboom and Jazz x Space Dude
James Bean- VSM- pack of Frog Holler Haze and Vashon Kush.


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Aug 5, 2016)

The postman brought me these today 







I bought:
Blueberry Gum - G13 Labs
Blueberry Gum #2 - G13 Labs

I got for free:
Tangie (reg × 2) - Reserva Privada
Ultra Lemon Haze - Auto Seeds
Mozzarella - G13 Labs
Luther Dogman - CH9 Seeds
Critical Kush - Barneys Farm
Dutch Kush - Paradise Seeds
Blue Dream - Humboldt Seed Organisation
Afghan Kush - World of Seeds Landrake
LSD - Barneys Farm
Cherry OG - Emerald Triangle Seeds

Anything in that list of freebies I should be taking a look at?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

GangaDownUnder said:


> The postman brought me these today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many good freebies jeez


----------



## dunkin73 (Aug 5, 2016)

I am growing Aurora Indica from Nirvana. 
Cream Caramel from Blimburn. 
Maui Waui from Sativa Seedbank. 
Seeds came from Single Seed Center several months ago. I use this company for a few reasons, never had a problem with delivery and good selection of strains. Only issue I have is that they don't use Mastercard, only Visa. Always get free seeds with every purchase. Best strain I have grown in the last two years was a WhiteCheese Auto by Dinafem, excellent flavor and high.


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 5, 2016)

thugsbreath just added. need more.


----------



## TubePot (Aug 5, 2016)

Placed a order with Twisty and was supposed to be here today and the mailman came by already. Tracking says the same thing since it left CO.


----------



## buckets (Aug 7, 2016)

Half way thru summer. My peak seeds texada x northern lights #5 have all been LST'd. So too were my BC seedking White widows. The widows are really going nuts growth wise. Just seeing one pistil forming now...was a good idea trying those strains!


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 8, 2016)

I scored a pack of Franchise alien tarantula from TDT a week ago


----------



## 806KING (Aug 8, 2016)

Greenlife came threw


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2016)

806KING said:


> Greenlife came threwView attachment 3752464


which bank you score them from?


----------



## 806KING (Aug 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> which bank you score them from?


Greenlifeseeds on Instagram kool as people


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3752619 View attachment 3752620 View attachment 3752622 View attachment 3752623 View attachment 3752624


Looks good bro


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2016)

806KING said:


> Greenlifeseeds on Instagram kool as people


got my eye on 'the ooze' too from greenlife, pics are awesome!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> got my eye on 'the ooze' too from greenlife, pics are awesome!


Like, 1980s/1990s TMNT TGRI "The Ooze?"


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3752619 View attachment 3752620 View attachment 3752622 View attachment 3752623 View attachment 3752624


man that original big buddha cheese which came in regs when it was first released was killer gear! still got some outcrosses from that original batch...fire!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man that original big buddha cheese which came in regs when it was first released was killer gear! still got some outcrosses from that original batch...fire!


I'm finishing up a Big Buddha Blue Cheese that I had originally bought to surprise someone I thought was my friend, but grew out for myself after the fallout. I was so impressed by the blue electric smell that I had to get the original to see what the fuss was about.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 8, 2016)

My latest purchase is Dog (f) from Breeder's Boutique. I'm growing Fireballs right now, and looking forward to seeing what I can do with the Dog! Love BB!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 8, 2016)

cindysid said:


> My latest purchase is Dog (f) from Breeder's Boutique. I'm growing Fireballs right now, and looking forward to seeing what I can do with the Dog! Love BB!


Are we talking, like, Dog Bud? Like, what came before Chemdog?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh, cool, it's Headband that grew balls midway through flower and pollenated a female OG Kush, creating what became obvious as all-feminized seeds. So it's almost like an isolation of traits of the great, great grandparent.

Dog Bud x Unknown Indochina Indica = Chemdog/Chemdawg

Chemdog/Chemdawg is a parent of OG Kush, Headband, Sour D, etc.

Headband x OG Kush = The Dog.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 8, 2016)

cindysid said:


> My latest purchase is Dog (f) from Breeder's Boutique. I'm growing Fireballs right now, and looking forward to seeing what I can do with the Dog! Love BB!


u from fl? i just moved to viera


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Like, 1980s/1990s TMNT TGRI "The Ooze?"


i only saw some pics recently of the ooze...maybe on ig?


----------



## greywind (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, cool, it's Headband that grew balls midway through flower and pollenated a female OG Kush, creating what became obvious as all-feminized seeds. So it's almost like an isolation of traits of the great, great grandparent.
> 
> Dog Bud x Unknown Indochina Indica = Chemdog/Chemdawg
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this is outdated information. The guys that brought the OG Kush along with Bubba Kush to Cali clarified this story line of the OG Kush origins on Hash Church and The Dude Grows show. Nothing to do with Chem and no relation to Sour D.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 8, 2016)

GLG hooking it up!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Are we talking, like, Dog Bud? Like, what came before Chemdog?


Think it's a EU gen or "headband" something def nt dogbud Wish was


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

greywind said:


> I'm pretty sure this is outdated information. The guys that brought the OG Kush along with Bubba Kush to Cali clarified this story line of the OG Kush origins on Hash Church and The Dude Grows show. Nothing to do with Chem and no relation to Sour D.


OG kush is ChemDog triangle is chem bubba is west coast dog from humboldt crossed into old world kush. All Florida stuff krippy crippy whatever is all same most part and def related to chem good vibes.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, cool, it's Headband that grew balls midway through flower and pollenated a female OG Kush, creating what became obvious as all-feminized seeds. So it's almost like an isolation of traits of the great, great grandparent.
> 
> Dog Bud x Unknown Indochina Indica = Chemdog/Chemdawg
> 
> ...


ChemDog is a seed of dogbud. Dogbud is held tight the info it's a very coveted Hashplant .Thai . And little more...the HP cut is very important


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

Came home and seen that my mailbox was smoking!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Came home and seen that my mailbox was smoking!!! View attachment 3752889


Dam son. Sizeable score


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 8, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> ChemDog is a seed of dogbud. Dogbud is held tight the info it's a very coveted Hashplant .Thai . And little more...the HP cut is very important


Dude, I mentioned this two or three days ago. I know.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dam son. Sizeable score


I'm finished now for real. I'm staying off every beans site plus I'm going to start hanging in the Led section lol


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dude, I mentioned this two or three days ago. I know.


All good brotha good vibes


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm finished now for real. I'm staying off every beans site plus I'm going to start hanging in the Led section lol


Goin cold turkey eh?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Goin cold turkey eh?


Yea man I've been told I'm not grateful enough so I'm going cold turkey and going hang with the organic guys and the crazy led section..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea man I've been told I'm not grateful enough so I'm going cold turkey and going hang with the organic guys and the crazy led section..


I'll be there soon  my bean popping season is almost here!! I'm just trying to figure out what to pop first


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'll be there soon  my bean popping season is almost here!! I'm just trying to figure out what to pop first


Can't go wrong with anything GGG, Sincity, Big worm, Doc D, Myco, exotic..


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 8, 2016)

That's a fuggin' score Vato but, did you get a t-shirt? Lmao


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> That's a fuggin' score Vato but, did you get a t-shirt? Lmao


Lmao nah I got that TDT hat pin..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Can't go wrong with anything GGG, Sincity, Big worm, Doc D, Myco, exotic..


First run will be fems me thinks  some of docs may be in the first run


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> First run will be fems me thinks  some of docs may be in the first run


I miss doc first drop. I need that cherry pie he have and a few more. Bruh they have some fire breeders on RIU. Gen, Doc, Worm, Bob, Kmog, and a lot more.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I miss doc first drop. I need that cherry pie he have and a few more. Bruh they have some fire breeders on RIU. Gen, Doc, Worm, Bob, Kmog, and a lot more.


Got some doc and worm. I'm gonna have to try em all tho!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm finished now for real. I'm staying off every beans site plus I'm going to start hanging in the Led section lol


lol...famous last words?...if you discover a way to cease impulse bean buying please let the rest of us know!


----------



## 806KING (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm finished now for real. I'm staying off every beans site plus I'm going to start hanging in the Led section lol


Yeah I'm done for a while also


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

806KING said:


> Yeah I'm done for a while also


Samsies.... But I always return to this thread with my tail between my legs and a fresh pack in hand :/


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 8, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Well that was helpful huh... and yes gifted would infer free ya f'ing genius.


Those Animal Cookies are NOT from BCSD. Cali Con seeds get a bad rap from some but I've seen a ton of good grows with his gear. I've never bought or run his shit because of the crazy prices but seeds are seeds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> seeds are seeds.


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 8, 2016)

relapsed 
 





Vato_504 said:


> I'm finished now for real. I'm staying off every beans site plus I'm going to start hanging in the Led section lol


BAHAHHAHAHAH... I say the same thing all the time. good luck and see you next week


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 8, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> relapsed
> View attachment 3753086
> 
> 
> ...


Where u cop these cookies lol


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Where u cop these cookies lol


incanlama.. wasn't expecting any freebies as I only ordered the cookie pebbles and the price was already cheap, but am stoked to get that ECSDxastro cross. The male pebbles used was a keeper cereal cut
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIRJ5p7AC4P/?taken-by=incanlama


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> It was from the second pack I ran of stardawg f1s. 1-13 and it was labeled #2 and set aside right away because of his outstanding size and structure and smells. I ran out all my females, and selected my males from there to f2 the line with 3 seperate males from multiple packs all different but corresponding to females I liked in the line. The #2 is Chem 4 Dom. The #5 was heavy tres dawg, and #9 was very Chem d like with some purp offspring as well. All males have been tested but #2 puts out the most solid children. Sometimes I'm finding more males than I would like but it's well worth it. I think I had 3 total herms out of all the packs I sent out and sold from his offspring so that was impressive as well. He tends to pop out very hashplant like structure in most and occasional phenos too of him.


Just grabbed a Strawberry stardawg
/ Funk dawg and a goji dawg out of all 3 which ones pollen would you like to work with most?


----------



## Mrnone (Aug 9, 2016)

*Just arrived today *


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 9, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> relapsed
> View attachment 3753086
> 
> 
> ...


How you gonna pass up on the cookie pebbles lol i want those bad where ?


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 9, 2016)

Just grabbed one of Lost River's August deal. Got 5 different 10 packs a hat and a few slaps for $75. The strains are Cloud City OG, Enigma OG, Lost River OG, Squirrel Master, and Whatch you talkin bout.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 9, 2016)

so that's where 1 of the other 4 of the hell breath landed  in for a ride with that mycotek gear I'm already 100% germ rate with Pinheads stuff. (had to pinch and dig out the alien antifreeze, taproot got stuck in the membrane. Dude seriously @Vato_504 everytime I see you post a mailbox day pic I"m like holy shit this guy!


----------



## ForRealz (Aug 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm finished now for real. I'm staying off every beans site plus I'm going to start hanging in the Led section lol


LOL, you followed my most recent bean binge progression: months obtaining countless genetics, followed by avoiding old bean buying hotspots, then a deceleration over in COB's (Id recommend start at beginning of this https://www.rollitup.org/t/cxb3590-1500w.878136/ and another good one https://www.rollitup.org/t/mau5capades-builds-grow-journal.881192 ) , and might I suggest to further supplement your anti-addiction, treatment plan...branching out into the wonderful world of mycology (shaaroomz). Peace, brahzha


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Came home and seen that my mailbox was smoking!!! View attachment 3752889


I'm jealous!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 10, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> I'm jealous!


Dam right omg he got some fuckin fire i gotta step my game up


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 10, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Bros Grimm are back get your c99 from them. I'm like wtf cuz I ended up scooping all those old bros Grimm stock from others but I don't mind I guess. But they are excellent breeders and very cool ppl. Yeah I like history too. Pot and war esp. I always wanted to be a breeder like soma and breeder Steve when I was growing up. I've always loved making my own lines or working them. Yeah the d has the tendency. She has some savory phenos too later on, which aren't my favorite too. But when you find a good one, it's a powerhouse skunk


Sorry like Soma? Summer grade at best my opinion but why ea get our own he's a fake dread suit breeds nothing want to smoke more use as fire kindling ...but growing up he was less exsposed for fake diesel which is just s term as its 91 but JJ n comp n more made that exist he got a unlucky bagseed grapefruit diesel ewwww and the 911 thing saying Somas NYCD is for the people...dude your profiting off 911 dog...he's creepy maybe EU buys but u did say growing up so give ya that. Ur on IG. Think we've spoke ..HG here hope als well and swell


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 10, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Sorry like Soma? Summer grade at best my opinion but why ea get our own he's a fake dread suit breeds nothing want to smoke more use as fire kindling ...but growing up he was less exsposed for fake diesel which is just s term as its 91 but JJ n comp n more made that exist he got a unlucky bagseed grapefruit diesel ewwww and the 911 thing saying Somas NYCD is for the people...dude your profiting off 911 dog...he's creepy maybe EU buys but u did say growing up so give ya that. Ur on IG. Think we've spoke ..HG here hope als well and swell


Keep eye out soon for epic epic bros Grimm fall ish releases of stuff gonna turn clocks and the industry. Im constantly disappointed by reepers slab making "wax" companies if I must call em that but Bros G don't plY like that real deal breeding like shoud be done. A BX sure can do one and call it that but is it consistant with its back. Doesn't have to be to be called one even tho a single proper BX can take years. Makes are hardest and anybody thinks diff don't breed rite


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

Y'all better be quick on the draw tomorrow


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Y'all better be quick on the draw tomorrow View attachment 3754069


Dam that mango Durban sound like some fire lol they all do


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

I hope y'all get them before I do. That'll save me a lot of money..


----------



## AKDrifter (Aug 10, 2016)

Dove on a limited drop of Annesthesia at Sannies, grabbed a couple of them and was feeling the Whazzup love so added in two pack of his kronocaine , more Sugarpunch and Spiderbite from Dynasty.


----------



## Da2ra (Aug 10, 2016)

Is the sunshine daydream the same as before? I thought he lost the appalachia male.


----------



## miketaco (Aug 11, 2016)

@thebonzaseedbank http://www.bonzaseeds.com/ once again another satisfied customer got my package today i ordered it on Aug. 2 came in on Aug. 11 not bad on timing at all... but today i got more than expected which is all ways a bonus... i normally don't start up until my harvest is done but looks like im going to have to this one time cause i dunno who put u in there but thanks for the promo seeds? drkrippling.co.uk AK47 X N.L auto is what they gave me so thanks once again i have another order on its way  ill chime in when that arrives this is my 7th purchase from them and they have not let me down once currently they are doing an August freebies on orders starting at 10 pounds($12.96) also the stealth shipping is way cheaper than what I'm use to spending so i would take advantage of all this while its being offered peace!



and for those who don't know why the paper is in the coin its to select the beans so u don't mix them up smart!


----------



## Southerner (Aug 11, 2016)

AKDrifter said:


> Dove on a limited drop of Annesthesia at Sannies, grabbed a couple of them and was feeling the Whazzup love so added in two pack of his kronocaine , more Sugarpunch and Spiderbite from Dynasty.


I have only seen Spiderbite for sale at Sannies and have never seen it run around here. If you end up popping them make sure you come by the Dynasty genetics thread and tell us about it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 11, 2016)

Welp im here again....feeling shame
Bodhi - black razz, dream lotus
Freebie- the fuzz
Cool creek genetics- gsc forum s1


----------



## Mazey Farms (Aug 11, 2016)

It's Christmas in August! Today I got my second order of beans placed with Oregon Elite Seeds. I went with Hippie Hill's Terp Smoothie and Big Worm's DPD (both 25% off). Felt like a little kid checking the mailbox to see what surprises were waiting for me. Toby threw in 5 free Doc Dank Seeds Triple Purple Rhino and 5 Ego Free OG.


----------



## jwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey yall as ya know i have been shitting on FIRESTAX here but my order finally came in today - 2 months late albeit. 
Sent stax an email telling him that i was going to ship them back since i already got my refund 
DUDE TOLD ME TO KEEP THEM, THEIR ONLY BEANS.
I feel obligated to update what happened, he may be slow and somewhat irresponsible but the dude is honest.
So shoutout to stax for looking out and letting me keep the order even though he didnt have to


----------



## larry bird 77 (Aug 11, 2016)

From Firestax 2months late but the package is here now 
Thugpug Pugsbreath and Banana breath
Relentless Frossted cherry cookies and Elmers glue
Subrosa gardens Orgy kush freebie FPOG f4
Inhouse Mendo glue,Cherry gorilla freebies GSCxDosido,whitefunkxdosido and doubleosido
nothing to say to Firestax slow but never missed a delivery thanks


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Couple of my latest purchases. If you want best customer service around go check out shoe on IG at headiegardens.
The obi is from lumberjack.


----------



## AKDrifter (Aug 11, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I have only seen Spiderbite for sale at Sannies and have never seen it run around here. If you end up popping them make sure you come by the Dynasty genetics thread and tell us about it.


It will be a little while for me, but I just gifted a pack to a friend who is cracking them. I will tell him, he is a member here.
Also check out the breeders section on OG there is a grow/smoke report in the Dynasty section there, that's what made me grab them.


----------



## Tiggert (Aug 12, 2016)

Oregon Elite Seeds is awesome! Just got in my order, love the freebies that were tossed in!


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 12, 2016)

First order with Firestax on July 25 with 40% off promo. Received August 11
The Captain's Connection- Freedom 45 (Fruity Pebble OG X Ryan's Revenge)
Ryan's revenge is Blissful Wizard x Grimace OG
Freebies - Danky Dankster Seed Co. -Astrodawg (Alien Dawg F1 lemon fuel cut x Tahoe Alien F1) 7 regulars


----------



## GroDank101 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hoping that someone can recommend a few strains to get my garden started with good genetics. I'm going to be using Cree cxb3590. I like hybrids and indica doms with fast flowering times but open to any suggestions if you think the plant is really something special. I'm a beginner with a 4x4' and a 3x2' both are flower tents.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 13, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> Hoping that someone can recommend a few strains to get my garden started with good genetics. I'm going to be using Cree cxb3590. I like hybrids and indica doms with fast flowering times but open to any suggestions if you think the plant is really something special. I'm a beginner with a 4x4' and a 3x2' both are flower tents.


See if you can get your hands on some OceanGrown genetics also DVG can't forget about 
Big worms genetics


----------



## wdk420 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ordered 6x Crazy Diamonds Firefight plus W/e freebies from OSSC waited about a month and got a letter from customs and the US Dept. Of Agriculture. Waiting on them to resend a new order but the seeds were out of stock so IDK what they are sending and just got my 3x RQS Special Kush #1, 2x Afghani, and 1x Delicious Seeds Candy from Herbie's in 6 days while waiting on OSSC...


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 14, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> From Firestax 2months late but the package is here now
> Thugpug Pugsbreath and Banana breath
> Relentless Frossted cherry cookies and Elmers glue
> Subrosa gardens Orgy kush freebie FPOG f4
> ...


Wait two months ?? How is that ??? Wtf


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 14, 2016)

GangaDownUnder said:


> The postman brought me these today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on day 49 of the mozzarella. Lovely plant. Vigorous, thirsty. I'll follow up with a smoke report when it's time.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 15, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Wait two months ?? How is that ??? Wtf


thats great shipping time for stax..mine was 4,,seen someone else @ 6 and some dude at 12 months on the stax forums before. cant believe people still shop there.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> thats great shipping time for stax..mine was 4,,seen someone else @ 6 and some dude at 12 months on the stax forums before. cant believe people still shop there.


It's unreal breeders still go through him..


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> It's unreal breeders still go through him..


Thats lame shipping times, should never take over 15 days to get to us in states, thought about purchasing from them before cause they get nice drops from in house, but damn, patience is one thing,, but 2-4 months is like being ripped off, like big worm says, playin with my money, is like playing with my emotions..lol...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> It's unreal breeders still go through him..


I can't believe it either. As much gear as I would like to get no way I could spend my money there. I thought the USA breeders shipped their own beans through him???


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I can't believe it either. As much gear as I would like to get no way I could spend my money there. I thought the USA breeders shipped their own beans through him???


I don't know but 2-4 months is a damn cycle in growing. Then you should see how they talk to the people who complain about waiting that long over there. It's unreal man.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 15, 2016)

After all ive been reading its a dam shame they cant get their beans out to their customers in a reasonable time They have alot of awesome gear on deck and could be making alot of fucking $$$$$$ or alot more money from all the growers that wont fuck with Staxx because of the long ass wait i was trying to grab some fruity pebbles from them but i think ill pass


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 15, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> After all ive been reading its a dam shame they cant get their beans out to their customers in a reasonable time They have alot of awesome gear on deck and could be making alot of fucking $$$$$$ or alot more money from all the growers that wont fuck with Staxx because of the long ass wait i was trying to grab some fruity pebbles from them but i think ill pass


Shit if they could get their shit together with all the Bomb ass Strains they have they could be the best if they could get it to you in A week or Two


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Shit if they could get their shit together with all the Bomb ass Strains they have they could be the best if they could get it to you in A week or Two


What's crazy he have a shipping station inside the US. And it still takes over a month.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What's crazy he have a shipping station inside the US. And it still takes over a month.


Wow thats really sad my shit from UK takes 5-7 days


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 15, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> After all ive been reading its a dam shame they cant get their beans out to their customers in a reasonable time They have alot of awesome gear on deck and could be making alot of fucking $$$$$$ or alot more money from all the growers that wont fuck with Staxx because of the long ass wait i was trying to grab some fruity pebbles from them but i think ill pass


 Connoisseur seed bank has Jaws Fruity Pebbles OG IC FPOG ( Cereal line) x Fpog F2 for $70 a pack
plus 
New Jaws freebie 5 seeds per pack to go out with ea reg priced pack sold. OG KUSH 5K x ALIEN KUSH F2////F2'S,
https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/
[email protected]


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 15, 2016)

I do not get instagram! Lmao. Not one bit?

Just pictures of shit I do not care about. I am feeling so old on the IG bullshit. Wish I could find a IG for dummies.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Connoisseur seed bank has Jaws Fruity Pebbles OG IC FPOG ( Cereal line) x Fpog F2 for $70 a pack
> plus
> New Jaws freebie 5 seeds per pack to go out with ea reg priced pack sold. OG KUSH 5K x ALIEN KUSH F2////F2'S,
> https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/
> [email protected]


Just sent a email lets see if i can grab some dem bitches lol i want them bad thanks bro first pic left corner on the Ig is what the fuck im talking bout woowee i need it


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 15, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Just sent a email lets see if i can grab some dem bitches lol i want them bad thanks bro first pic left corner on the Ig is what the fuck im talking bout woowee i need it


I've ordered from him before great guy to deal with.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 15, 2016)

I can just taste them fruity pebbles now lol thanks yeah he hit me up with all the info im going to send that $$ first thing in Am


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I've ordered from him before great guy to deal with.


If everything go threw i got you on a few beans for the plug Bruh Thats good lookin


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 15, 2016)

I want you to have a bowl of fruity pebbles in the morning on me!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 15, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> I want you to have a bowl of fruity pebbles in the morning on me!


I know this fall I'll have a bowl of Fruit Loops OG and a Chem Soda Cookie.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I know this fall I'll have a bowl of Fruit Loops OG and a Chem Soda Cookie.


Dammit man now i want the fruit loops og smh when will this stop?#BeanBug


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 16, 2016)

My Firestax order took 18 fwiw... maybe it's on the upswing delivery time wise... or maybe I just got lucky


----------



## 806KING (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok relapsed again lol
Got banannas and cherries from thug pug
And the new re-release jaws fruity pebbles on the way. Shit this buying beans is addictive!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 16, 2016)

Picked up a couple packs from OES, very pleased with the service...


----------



## Hlusaf (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey frens, 
Just got some Jaws FPOG IC and Blue Dream x Stardawg 9, super fuggin excited...but must run the Underdog D first. Also, bought some Bubblegum Cookies 2.0 and Wicked Bubba Chem from Riot, 9 of 12 stillborn 3 popped and promptly died...very sad! Plus, got fugged by Belle Isle Bean Bank before they screwed everyone... Bad luck on the US seed bank front. However, the fridge has some Top Dawg, Bodhi, Jaws, Dankonomics, and multiple crosses of my own, so... keep up the good fight, be safe!


----------



## Hlusaf (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is my (GG #4 x Long Bottom Leaf) x Appalachian ThunderFuck cross...high hopes on this...be well.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 17, 2016)

Picked up a shit load of Skunk #1 from Seedsman.... 4 packs of regs and 2 packs of fems as well as a few Mephisto Autoflowers to fuck around with next summer and possibly this winter in the veg room. Also some Super Lemon Haze auto seeds because I know the nose will be there for those... grew out the Super Lemon Auto CBD and it reeked like SLH does. That's a winner in my books. Gonna maybe try doing some hybridization to try to get some nice strains for outdoors around here.


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 17, 2016)

First order with great lakes genetics...super happy 5 days total
Goji OG (#80 Bodhi
1 $70.00 $70.00
Sunshine Daydream (#181) Bodhi
1 $70.00 $70.00
ALICE OG F1 (#83 Jaws
1 $70.00 $70.00
Insane Chem 91 (#649) ISP
1 $50.00 $50.00
Raspberry cookies (#90 Jaws
1 $70.00 $70.00
Freebies
Love triangle Bodhi
Chem soda cookies Jaws
blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf Bad dog
SFV Og x long bottom leaf Bad dog
All the stickers and lighter that everyone else got as well


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 17, 2016)

806KING said:


> Ok relapsed again lol
> Got banannas and cherries from thug pug
> And the new re-release jaws fruity pebbles on the way. Shit this buying beans is addictive!!


Where and when is this re-release happening


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 17, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Where and when is this re-release happening


Connoisseurseedbank
[email protected]


----------



## 806KING (Aug 17, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Where and when is this re-release happening


Already happened email them and see if they have any left . Jaws gear


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 17, 2016)

806KING said:


> Already happened email them and see if they have any left


CSB don't carry thug pug. Only jaws and dank.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 17, 2016)

All of the items from order #5026 have now been shipped:

1x Old Time Moonshine - 15 Regular Seeds............$43

1x Blue Iguana - 10 Regular Seeds............$48

1x CALIFORNIA CANNON - 10 Regular Seeds..............$29

Got some bargains last night from Greenpoint................. or...................did I?


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 17, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Picked up a shit load of Skunk #1 from Seedsman.... 4 packs of regs and 2 packs of fems as well as a few Mephisto Autoflowers to fuck around with next summer and possibly this winter in the veg room. Also some Super Lemon Haze auto seeds because I know the nose will be there for those... grew out the Super Lemon Auto CBD and it reeked like SLH does. That's a winner in my books. Gonna maybe try doing some hybridization to try to get some nice strains for outdoors around here.


Have you run any of seedsmans own lines before? I've got some white widow regs and I gave my mate a pack of their femed 'Nemesis' I got as a freebie, last night.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 17, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> thats great shipping time for stax..mine was 4,,seen someone else @ 6 and some dude at 12 months on the stax forums before. cant believe people still shop there.


Daaaaaaaaaam www Whaaat


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 17, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> All of the items from order #5026 have now been shipped:
> 
> 1x Old Time Moonshine - 15 Regular Seeds............$43
> 
> ...


I bought that same pack of old time when substrate had it


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I bought that same pack of old time when substrate had it


Shit, what do you mean by that?..... have I been substrated(shafted)?............are we literally talking the same pack? pmsl


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 17, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Shit, what do you mean by that?..... have I been substrated(shafted)?............are we literally talking the same pack? pmsl


Nah you're good man lol gu just has the packs from substrate...I bought a 15 pack from sub before they went down and I bereft got it, so I was just joking we bought the exact same pack lol


----------



## 18B (Aug 17, 2016)

Hlusaf said:


> Hey frens,
> Just got some Jaws FPOG IC and Blue Dream x Stardawg 9, super fuggin excited...but must run the Underdog D first. Also, bought some Bubblegum Cookies 2.0 and Wicked Bubba Chem from Riot, 9 of 12 stillborn 3 popped and promptly died...very sad! Plus, got fugged by Belle Isle Bean Bank before they screwed everyone... Bad luck on the US seed bank front. However, the fridge has some Top Dawg, Bodhi, Jaws, Dankonomics, and multiple crosses of my own, so... keep up the good fight, be safe!


Damn sucks about the Riot seeds. Doesnt every body know by now Mattress Riot sells bunk gear to the general public.
They call him Mattress because he is full of jizz and piss stains like an old mattress. Throw in a few poop stains and there you have it MattressRiot.
The old Methadone Addict.
No wonder, your seeds were only as viable as that old sploogey. Sterile, inconsequential, inept, inadequate, impotent etc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2016)

18B said:


> View attachment 3759928
> Damn sucks about the Riot seeds. Doesnt every body know by now Mattress Riot sells bunk gear to the general public.
> They call him Mattress because he is full of jizz and piss stains like an old mattress. Throw in a few poop stains and there you have it MattressRiot.
> The old Methadone Addict.
> No wonder, your seeds were only as viable as that old sploogey. Sterile, inconsequential, inept, inadequate, impotent etc.


----------



## miketaco (Aug 17, 2016)

@thebonzaseedbank http://www.bonzaseeds.com/ so here we are again chiming in on my 8th order from bonza right now they still have the august promo going if u purchase $12.96 of seeds u will receive a freebie nirvana white widow fem seed... also just for august they are giving away up to 1-3 additional seeds with every order no minimal spending required... this was purchased on Aug. 4th came in on the Aug. 17th(9 days same as 7th order) not bad on waiting once again... this order i got (note i did not qualify for the white widow but still got the Aug freebie also note that the freebie is in a vial with water and sunk after 4 hours) cheers! 
Dutch Passion Seeds Blueberry reg.(personal fav)
Bomb Seeds Cheese Bomb reg.
AK47 X N.L. auto freebie 
 
and just to show this is not the same coin over and over...u can say im stocking up for a winter gardening


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 17, 2016)

Screw that site


----------



## Hlusaf (Aug 17, 2016)

18B said:


> View attachment 3759928
> Damn sucks about the Riot seeds. Doesnt every body know by now Mattress Riot sells bunk gear to the general public.
> They call him Mattress because he is full of jizz and piss stains like an old mattress. Throw in a few poop stains and there you have it MattressRiot.
> The old Methadone Addict.
> No wonder, your seeds were only as viable as that old sploogey. Sterile, inconsequential, inept, inadequate, impotent etc.



Yeah, it really fuggin blows and unfortunately, I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Karma will balance it out in the end. Too many good breeders for me to spend on shit...I beat myself up over it (still fuggin bummed)...be well.


----------



## 18B (Aug 17, 2016)

Hlusaf said:


> Yeah, it really fuggin blows and unfortunately, I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Karma will balance it out in the end. Too many good breeders for me to spend on shit...I beat myself up over it (still fuggin bummed)...be well.


Yes I think I injected some of my anger about past experiences with him into that last post. Oh well now hopefully a few more shall learn.


----------



## Hlusaf (Aug 17, 2016)

18B said:


> Yes I think I injected some of my anger about past experiences with him into that last post. Oh well now hopefully a few more shall learn.


I appreciate the sharing and understand your frustration....too many jokers trying to con us, ruins some of the beauty. Keep up the good fight brothers and sisters.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 17, 2016)

Btw don't buy from Dr Chronic there a scam!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Btw don't buy from Dr Chronic there a scam!!


What happened


----------



## greencropper (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What happened


last i ordered from dr chronic(6yrs ago) beans arrive in plain satchels, non breeders packs...good enough for me not to bother ordering again from that bank


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 18, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Have you run any of seedsmans own lines before? I've got some white widow regs and I gave my mate a pack of their femed 'Nemesis' I got as a freebie, last night.


I haven't, but I've done a fair bit of research on the line. It seems pretty unanimous that it's the best version along with The Flying Dutchman. I'm pretty sure Sam the Skunkman supplies the seeds for it from them. I recently saw a post where someone had a lemon smelling plant from the line testing around 25%. There are winners in there for sure. I also read it wasn't as inbred as some others, meaning there's still a lot of phenos to find - which is great in my books.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 18, 2016)

I should say best pure version of skunk. Sweet Skunk from Peakseeds is the bomb, but it's not really a pure skunk. I've seen some good stuff about Shit as well, but I'm more interested in Sam's work I've grown out some MNS stuff.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> last i ordered from dr chronic(6yrs ago) beans arrive in plain satchels, non breeders packs...good enough for me not to bother ordering again from that bank


I received beans the same way from him and Mike at peakseeds. I'll send you a pic later of what they came in.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 18, 2016)

My collection as of now all ordered from herbies and the vault


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> last i ordered from dr chronic(6yrs ago) beans arrive in plain satchels, non breeders packs...good enough for me not to bother ordering again from that bank


This what mine came in with the breeders pack but not in it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Gonna rock OES..Found some decent sin city gear available there
Plus docs danks there ill be running gator kush and coon dog as soon as they get here.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This what mine came in with the breeders pack but not in it. View attachment 3760472


ok looks better than no breeders packs....yet why didnt they just send them in their breeders packs anyway? also 1 and only order from seedsupreme 5mths ago came in satchels no breeders packs in spite of being asked for breeders packs...yet ive seen others get their beans here from seedsupreme in breeders packs? regardless i wont order again cos its gotta be in the original packs imo...too old to waste time growning out unless 100% sure its real deal


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ok looks better than no breeders packs....yet why didnt they just send them in their breeders packs anyway?


Guess it's hard to get breeders packs by customs. Mike at peak ships in the same thing..


----------



## greencropper (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Guess it's hard to get breeders packs by customs. Mike at peak ships in the same thing..


i guess so bro,


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What happened


I sent for 250 usd of beans they took my money and never sent shit. Then I contacted them and then they sent them in a brown paper bag and put them in an envelope. So when I got them all where crushed and worthless. So I sent them a pic of the beans. And they sent me a smug email saing that they would never send crished beans. Then they said something like sorry bud.
Like really??


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm waiting for it to show up, but I ordered a 6 pack of feminized S1 GSC (forum) and "LemChem" (Gauva Chem x Lemon OG) from Cool Creek Genetics at GLG. I also ordered a pack of Thunderfunk#69 from Riddleme. First purchase in well over a year, now that I'm growing again it's time to start hoarding seeds.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 19, 2016)

Little brush fire in my mailbox.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Little brush fire in my mailbox. View attachment 3761547


Woowee got some fire their bro.
How many seeds in each little green pack?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 19, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Woowee got some fire their bro.
> How many seeds in each little green pack?


10 and 1 5 I think.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Little brush fire in my mailbox. View attachment 3761547



Sooooooo, OES AND GLG?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 19, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Sooooooo, OES AND GLG?


Nah GLG, OES, IHG direct, and I stole @Traxx187 shoreline.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> 10 and 1 5 I think.


Dam u must of spent some bank on all that fire well worth the investment tho.
U put me to shame lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 19, 2016)

Cool beans !


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Cool beans !


Lol, the only time this phrase is appropriate.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah GLG, OES, IHG direct, and I stole @Traxx187 shoreline.


IHG direct ? More info please


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 20, 2016)

With all these choices available to us today, what criteria are you guys looking for in your next seed purchase?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 20, 2016)

806KING said:


> IHG direct ? More info please


Raffle he ran on IG


----------



## 806KING (Aug 20, 2016)

Ah okay thanks


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 20, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> With all these choices available to us today, what criteria are you guys looking for in your next seed purchase?


There's an advanced seed buying algorithm to determine beans to purchase


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> There's an advanced seed buying algorithm to determine beans to purchase


And how does the "Out of stock" play into that haha?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mailbox wasn't on fire but my poles was


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 20, 2016)

My fledgling seed list. I like keeping it an an excel spreadsheet file for easily cataloging, which is the primary reason for showing this embarrassingly small list.


----------



## greywind (Aug 20, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> View attachment 3762096
> 
> My fledgling seed list. I like keeping it an an excel spreadsheet file for easily cataloging, which is the primary reason for showing this embarrassingly small list.


I have an eerily similar spreadsheet to this, but I sort by breeder. My list goes down closer to the 100the line. I've kicked my bean collecting and hoarding habit and have moved on to actual bean dropping. Cheers!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 20, 2016)

greywind said:


> I have an eerily similar spreadsheet to this, but I sort by breeder. My list goes down closer to the 100the line. I've kicked my bean collecting and hoarding habit and have moved on to actual bean dropping. Cheers!


Oh. Yeah. Yeah.. Mine is too, it's just cropped out.. Can't you see ?!


----------



## 806KING (Aug 22, 2016)

They came in


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Aug 22, 2016)

miketaco said:


> @thebonzaseedbank http://www.bonzaseeds.com/ so here we are again chiming in on my 8th order from bonza right now they still have the august promo going if u purchase $12.96 of seeds u will receive a freebie nirvana white widow fem seed... also just for august they are giving away up to 1-3 additional seeds with every order no minimal spending required... this was purchased on Aug. 4th came in on the Aug. 17th(9 days same as 7th order) not bad on waiting once again... this order i got (note i did not qualify for the white widow but still got the Aug freebie also note that the freebie is in a vial with water and sunk after 4 hours) cheers!
> Dutch Passion Seeds Blueberry reg.(personal fav)
> Bomb Seeds Cheese Bomb reg.
> AK47 X N.L. auto freebie
> ...


We appreciate the order and continue to help in anyway to better the site and the customer experience.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

806KING said:


> They came inView attachment 3763568


They fresh as hell. Let them babies sit for a while just to be sure they crack.


----------



## Hlusaf (Aug 22, 2016)

806KING said:


> They came inView attachment 3763568


Same here frens...


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Little brush fire in my mailbox. View attachment 3761547


Dam son nice! 

Difference in the oo kush breath ix and the ookb (ogkb x secret weapon) ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 22, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Dam son nice!
> 
> Difference in the oo kush breath ix and the ookb (ogkb x secret weapon) ?


I don't know.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Dam son nice!
> 
> Difference in the oo kush breath ix and the ookb (ogkb x secret weapon) ?


The 00KB IX is an incross of the 00KB. Most likely a keeper f1 female x and f2 male. I see lots of breeders doing this with special f1 female phenos. It's an attempt to put that pheno is seed form without having to breed it with something else


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The 00KB IX is an incross of the 00KB. Most likely a keeper f1 female x and f2 male. I see lots of breeders doing this with special f1 female phenos. It's an attempt to put that pheno is seed form without having to breed it with something else


Ok cool thanks i wasnt sure if it was x with the louis strain instead of the wifi mix


----------



## Hlusaf (Aug 22, 2016)

Here are more future projects, hoping to get some roadkill skunk smells from the Clusterfunk cross...oh how I hope!!! Have 2 UDD running dwc... Waiting continues...


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 22, 2016)

Latest seed purchase was huck cough by dynasty and honey badger haze. New clones. Bbyy blue dream kk skywalker grimace og tahoe og dr grinspoon bug bud grape lusj by dna and lemon kish


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The 00KB IX is an incross of the 00KB. Most likely a keeper f1 female x and f2 male. I see lots of breeders doing this with special f1 female phenos. It's an attempt to put that pheno is seed form without having to breed it with something else


Check oit my latest purches bro


----------



## ***** (Aug 22, 2016)

The last purchase i did was years ago and it was ace seeds mazar i sharif


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 22, 2016)

I actually got skywalker that has mazar lol


----------



## Fred johnson (Aug 22, 2016)

***** said:


> The last purchase i did was years ago and it was ace seeds mazar i sharif[/QUpm me what strains u have


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Did anyone scoop any of the cherry x dosido from Midwest best awhile back?


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

Had to take advantage of 50% off at Breeders Boutique. Lot of good feedback from them so I got two packs of Deep Psychosis. Whenever buy I packs now I have to get at least two of same strain so low priced packs make me happy.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Did anyone scoop any of the cherry x dosido from Midwest best awhile back?


No but soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Did anyone scoop any of the cherry x dosido from Midwest best awhile back?


Aren't those beans expensive as hell??


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> Had to take advantage of 50% off at Breeders Boutique. Lot of good feedback from them so I got two packs of Deep Psychosis. Whenever buy I packs now I have to get at least two of same strain so low priced packs make me happy.


 I have no need of more beans, but those seem like good cats at BB, so I supported their sale, as well. Got a 10 pack of fem Dog, and they tossed in 10 reg Plemon. 20 beans for about $30 [ including 10 fems], and 10 days from order to delivery in the states. Where can that be beat for quality and quantity? ++ Now I just have to find a way to run some...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Aren't those beans expensive as hell??


Dude asked me for 200$ for 10 beans... To that I said nay... Now I see on IG jungleboyz got it in their garden


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> No but soon


I'll throw down some bucks if someone wants to to take on an f2 project


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah @Amos Otis dont really need um either but heard good things about Psychosis strain & I love fruity skunky sativas so had to pull trigger on this sale. Nice, you got hooked up for real!! I should have got a pack of fems so I dont have to worry about sexing plants. Im a lttle concerned about just using regular shipping instead of tracking like I do elsewhere but im reading of people getting their orders just fine.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> Yeah @Amos Otis dont really need um either but heard good things about Psychosis strain & I love fruity skunky sativas so had to pull trigger on this sale. Nice, you got hooked up for real!! I should have got a pack of fems so I dont have to worry about sexing plants. Im a lttle concerned about just using regular shipping instead of tracking like I do elsewhere but im reading of people getting their orders just fine.


Mine from overseas come through NYC, and I've never had one not make it. I keep orders small, and never get gtd shipping, just the cheapest. It's always worked out con no problemos.


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks @Amos Otis I need to do standard shipping more often sure there wont be any issues and im not stressing over 40 some bucks.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'll throw down some bucks if someone wants to to take on an f2 project


I sidnt even ask lol how much ill ask


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I sidnt even ask lol how much ill ask


When I asked during his first batch he said 200$ I'm guessing they are still that much lol


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 29, 2016)

Just spent nearly £400 between Attitude & Seedsman, can't help myself sometimes, pmsl, and I will be making another purchase soon, lol, there are just a few more strains I want, then I'm stopping............honest 

Bodhi Seeds Blueberry Hashplant
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds
£69.99

Bodhi Seeds Goji OG
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds
£69.99

Hazeman Seeds Strawberry Cough
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds
£44.99

REGULAR UFO #1 Reserva Privada Tangie - 2 seeds
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

REGULAR UFO #2 World of Seeds Landraces Afghan Kush - 2 seeds
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

REGULAR UFO #3 World of Seeds Landraces Wild Thailand - 2 seeds
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

REGULAR UFO #4 Emerald Triangle Seeds Sour Lemon OG - 2 seeds
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

REGULAR UFO #5 Emerald Triangle Seeds Royal Purple Kush - 2 seeds
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

T H Seeds Wreckage - 1 seed
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

BlimBurn Seeds Chemdog #4 - 1 seed
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Med-Man Brand Rock Star Kush - 2 seeds
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Hazeman Seeds LA Pure Kush - 6 seeds
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

*Jack Herer Regular Seeds*
SEN2310Excl. VAT:£115.03
Incl. VAT:£139.19
*Apollo 11 Genius Regular Seeds*
BODH-APL2G-REGExcl. VAT:£62.11
Incl. VAT:£75.16
*Seedsman Merchanise - Hemp Rolling Papers Multi - King Size Slim*
SMAN-MERCH-PAPERS-KING-SLIMExcl. VAT:£0.42
Incl. VAT:£2.50
*FREE - White Widow Regular by Seedsman - Freebie Worth €8*
FREE-SMAN-WW-REG-1Excl. VAT:£0.00
Incl. VAT:£0.00

I've got shit loads of those seedsman white widows now, anyone know if they're any good?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Aren't those beans expensive as hell??


How are dosido and mendo breath outcrosses so expensive.

Ogkb 
Norcal Icmag works with cult classics so there crosses should be the most expensive in the near future..


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2016)

Bodhi
Space monkey
Gogi
Ssdd
Ssdd x 41
Lazy lightning
Silver mt
And I'm getting my testers at same time!!


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Aug 29, 2016)

Im lovin breeder direct sales. Just ordered some Agent Orange x Wifi Alien OG
Holywater OG
From GLS direct 

Bog Bubble 
Sour strawberry 
From Bog direct from his summer sale.


----------



## The Elvis (Aug 29, 2016)

i got these today!! 75 days cant come soon enough for a auto grower.. man that crinkle is good!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How are dosido and mendo breath outcrosses so expensive.
> 
> Ogkb
> Norcal Icmag works with cult classics so there crosses should be the most expensive in the near future..


They're so expensive cus of the fire they are putting into new crosses. Lots of people have the OGKB but that doesn't mean theirs should be the most expensive tho. Nobody really likes breeding with OGKB cus of it being hard to pollinate which is why you don't see many direct crosses and you see the Grateful Breath, Mendo Breath and Dosidos crosses.


----------



## The Elvis (Aug 29, 2016)

I mean i wouldn't lie about a potent autoflower!! Look at that tricrome profile! thats crazy!! 

this plant is 58 days old from a seed!! 3 years ago Id call myself a lair!!


----------



## The Elvis (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey you guys wanna see a really crazy looking autoflowers!! I cant tell you who is the breeder because she ant ready!! but she is Duck foot and she is bad ass!!


Boooya!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

Can't pass up a deal. $40 for the dvg no lie $20 for the Greenpoint $35 for blue power..!!


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 29, 2016)

@Vato_504 ????


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 29, 2016)

Effin a 35 for bp is bananas


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Aug 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Can't pass up a deal. $40 for the dvg no lie $20 for the Greenpoint $35 for blue power..!! View attachment 3768882


Did you pick all that up from GLS?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Did you pick all that up from GLS?


Yes sir


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Effin a 35 for bp is bananas


With 16 beans in the pack


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Aug 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yes sir


Nice.... Kasper is the man.....


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Nice.... Kasper is the man.....


Right he don't care he's the deal King


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 29, 2016)

Gls?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Gls?


greenlife seeds


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Can't pass up a deal. $40 for the dvg no lie $20 for the Greenpoint $35 for blue power..!! View attachment 3768882


What darkhorse did you get


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 29, 2016)

Im a dipshit. TY


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What darkhorse did you get


Cherry Wonka 
Bruce banner 1.0


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 29, 2016)

Are they on IG only? Cant find there site.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Are they on IG only? Cant find there site.


IG. Next time he having a liquidation sale I'll give everyone a heads up. FCFS with them


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

They have a crazy collection too. Zip locks on top of zip locks


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2016)

O


Vato_504 said:


> They have a crazy collection too. Zip locks on top of zip locks


Ontop of ziplocks !


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Aug 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> IG. Next time he having a liquidation sale I'll give everyone a heads up. FCFS with them


Not to mention crazy freebies...ordered 10 seeds ended up with 55 beans and they run specials all the time. You have scope IG daily, you never know what they are going to do. They are great ppl there.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2016)

Prolly paid too much but these will b fun


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey I thought I would just ask the community here, I'm mulling over quite a few breeders and a few seed banks. Perusing around the in stock offerings of feminized variety, and I see a lot of good choices and I'm having trouble whittling it down to just a few hundred dollar purchase, lol. 

Any suggestions? I'm primarily looking for in this batch, indica dominant strains both in stature and most importantly high. I'm thinking In House Genetics, CSI Humboldt, Cannarado, among others, but open to any and all suggestions (considering a high CBD offering from Sin City as well). Thanks brothers.


----------



## churtmunk (Sep 1, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Any suggestions?.


I don't run autos and haven't any experience with Afterthought autos gear, but greatlakesgenetics has an auction going right now and up for bid are some Afterhtought auto packs. 5 10 packs, bids at 55 and 56 right now. Auction ends in 18 hours but if it doesn't get much higher might be worth the look.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 1, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Hey I thought I would just ask the community here, I'm mulling over quite a few breeders and a few seed banks. Perusing around the in stock offerings of feminized variety, and I see a lot of good choices and I'm having trouble whittling it down to just a few hundred dollar purchase, lol.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm primarily looking for in this batch, indica dominant strains both in stature and most importantly high. I'm thinking In House Genetics, CSI Humboldt, Cannarado, among others, but open to any and all suggestions (considering a high CBD offering from Sin City as well). Thanks brothers.


Relentless Genetics and Pisces Genetics


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 1, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Hey I thought I would just ask the community here, I'm mulling over quite a few breeders and a few seed banks. Perusing around the in stock offerings of feminized variety, and I see a lot of good choices and I'm having trouble whittling it down to just a few hundred dollar purchase, lol.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm primarily looking for in this batch, indica dominant strains both in stature and most importantly high. I'm thinking In House Genetics, CSI Humboldt, Cannarado, among others, but open to any and all suggestions (considering a high CBD offering from Sin City as well). Thanks brothers.


for cbd im very happy with thunderstruck. I have two phenos but no access to testing, so ill have to gauge by the high. Very happy with the plants and the couple samples ive had so far. 
I also love the in house pak ive been running. Big worm, Docs... both impress me.
bodhi is solid. Rare Dankness too


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 1, 2016)

Hehe, I couldn't help myself and placed an order for Tahoe Star (In House Genetics), Branded Purple (CSI Humboldt), and finally Screaming Pucker (Cannarado) from OES.. But please do keep the suggestions rolling in. Thunderstruck from Sin City for CBD noted, thanks brother @rocknratm.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Can't pass up a deal. $40 for the dvg no lie $20 for the Greenpoint $35 for blue power..!! View attachment 3768882


sick pick up...
i guess jahfarm is back..


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 2, 2016)

The new deliveries


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 4, 2016)

Just a few patient request.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 4, 2016)

Next coming is orkle, buffalo og, double bucks, space wookie, orange glue, alien shoreline, Hawaiian dream, coon dog, and probably some shit I'm forgetting like tangerine peel lol


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

303 breakdance.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Just a few patient request.


Nice score


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Next coming is orkle, buffalo og, double bucks, space wookie, orange glue, alien shoreline, Hawaiian dream, coon dog, and probably some shit I'm forgetting like tangerine peel lol


I'm wanting the buffalo n double buck


----------



## Son of a collier (Sep 5, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Ok ..good thread by the op.
> My latest purchase was from herbies headshop i bought 3 exodus cheese feminized from greenhouse seeds, plus 1 moneymaker and 2 delicious candy also from GHS or strain-hunters whichever you prefer.
> ...


----------



## churtmunk (Sep 6, 2016)

...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Sep 7, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> ...View attachment 3774635


Where u get that BigWorm gear


----------



## greencropper (Sep 9, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> 10x BurningBushNurseries Key Lime Pie (GSC pheno) S1
> 10x BurningBushNurseries Girl Scout Cookies S1
> 5x GH Super Lemon Haze
> 5x Hortilab Star Bud
> ...


have you grown the key lime pie from burning bush nurseries before man? im looking for any info i can find on their strains thanks


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> have you grown the key lime pie from burning bush nurseries before man? im looking for any info i can find on their strains thanks


Ya I wish burning bush would stock some usa banks. I asked em on ig...ignored me of course lol


----------



## greencropper (Sep 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya I wish burning bush would stock some usa banks. I asked em on ig...ignored me of course lol


they must be busy cos its been nearly a year since they were on IG? wish someone who is in their area would post something? i mean they are supposed to have some of the most popular genetics of the moment? eg sunset sherbet + key lime pie


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> they must be busy cos its been nearly a year since they were on IG? wish someone who is in their area would post something? i mean they are supposed to have some of the most popular genetics of the moment? eg sunset sherbet + key lime pie


I keep hearing about this sherbet. I wanna grab a pack.


----------



## Feadris (Sep 9, 2016)

just got in the mail today

BOG Sweet Cindy, Sour Strawberry and Bog Bubble


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 10, 2016)

Where would you all reccomend ordering some Laplata Labs skeedz?

I have never used any of there vendors off their site. I am in CO if I can grab em at any dispensaries I can do that too.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 10, 2016)

just got 7 seeds from the single seed centre, 16 days wait, I got g13labs c99, Humboldt chemdawg and sour diesel2, green house seed the church, barney farm Liberty haze, bomb seeds thc bomb auto and blimburn cr+


----------



## ruwtz (Sep 12, 2016)

Still waiting on x12 fem Blueberry Kush from ILGM in Amsterdam - this is Robert Bergman's shop which looks good enough to trust but now i'm not so sure.

Ordered 2 months ago, the first lot didn't arrive, and a month in i'm still waiting on the reshipment. Not looking good.

Since that time I have ordered from Midweek Song, Cali Connection and a couple of others I can't remember with no issues whatsoever: all delivered in a few days. For price and speed you really can't beat MWS!

Any feedback on ilovegrowingmarijuana.com? Either shipping is slow or i've been very unlucky.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 12, 2016)

Tomorrow I should be getting a pack of Tangie fems by RP. They are gonna get goin right away, been dying to try this one...probably pop the full pack to find the one.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Tomorrow I should be getting a pack of Tangie fems by RP. They are gonna get goin right away, been dying to try this one...probably pop the full pack to find the one.


Get it!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 12, 2016)

I slipped up and made a few more purchases :/ feeling shame.
Greenteam: milkbone
Rare dankness: starkiller
Cali connection: blackwater and purple chem
Exotic: black mamba
Space aged: muttniks montage and space aged og


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 12, 2016)

MotaRebel Hard Candy
MotaRebel Orange Peel Ghash
MotaRebel Desire


----------



## martyg (Sep 12, 2016)

Dvg. Foul mouth. Grampas breath. Humble pie. Dark horse. Bruce banner 2.0. Sin city. Triple cherry diesel. Grape nightmare. Blue lime pie. Naked city kush. silverback jack. Cb420. Blue lime slyme. Rhubarb pie. Key lime pie.


----------



## Stay green (Sep 12, 2016)

ruwtz said:


> Still waiting on x12 fem Blueberry Kush from ILGM in Amsterdam - this is Robert Bergman's shop which looks good enough to trust but now i'm not so sure.
> 
> Ordered 2 months ago, the first lot didn't arrive, and a month in i'm still waiting on the reshipment. Not looking good.
> 
> ...


I ordered the blueberry from them ages ago. Nice smoke. I ordered 3 times and where successful from them. Good quality. Now I can compare to other seed banks since then have ordered from bonza, southern seeds and midweek. 
Good luck with you order


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 13, 2016)

The dank team
In house genetics blackberrium fem
Freebies are all ihg do si dos crosses with forum gsc white funk and cookies and cream... I think these are feminized but not positive


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 13, 2016)

Got some gear from tdt. Pretty happy with the freebies. White funk I believe is fem. The rest are all reg I think from what I've researched, don't matter to me it was free lol.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Get it!


Got em!!


----------



## miketaco (Sep 14, 2016)

@thebonzaseedbank ...hello once again chiming in on my 9th order from https://www.bonzaseeds.com/ it just came in super excited on this order cant wait to get things going. make sure to check out bonza September promo's 20% off everything also free seeds on orders over 10£ ($13.20) and the stealth shipping is still cheapest ive seen so go take advantage while you can

1 x Dutch Passion Seeds AutoBlueberry Feminized Cannabis Seeds
1 x Dutch Passion Seeds Skunk #1 Cannabis Seeds | Pot Seeds
1 x Barney's Farm Blue Mammoth Auto Feminized Cannabis Seeds
1 x Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon Auto Feminized Cannabis Seeds
2 x Free: White Widow
2 x Free: Edam Bomb


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Got em!!


Ooo those strawberry banana are a nice pick up


----------



## Bunnybrew (Sep 14, 2016)

Recently ordered kens GDP because it's been on my bucket list ever since I started growing. Also since they are in seed form I am curious as to how they do givin all the controversy about how the clone only became available in seed. Order was from the single seed centre. Also have blue mystic from nirvan going as well as a short ryder from them also.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ooo those strawberry banana are a nice pick up


Crazy thing, sold out everywhere online, I stumble upon them at the local hydro shop a few blocks away...


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 14, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> just got 7 seeds from the single seed centre, 16 days wait, I got g13labs c99, Humboldt chemdawg and sour diesel2, green house seed the church, barney farm Liberty haze, bomb seeds thc bomb auto and blimburn cr+


So 3 of the 4 I planted poped threw the soil today......


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Crazy thing, sold out everywhere online, I stumble upon them at the local hydro shop a few blocks away...


Def a nice score


----------



## volusian (Sep 14, 2016)

Ogkb v2.1, chem 104, dirty water, lazy eye, candy skunk and light pink.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 15, 2016)

volusian said:


> Ogkb v2.1, chem 104, dirty water, lazy eye, candy skunk and light pink.


Who makes the OGKB v2.1 ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 15, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Who makes the OGKB v2.1 ?


Ihg


----------



## Beemo (Sep 15, 2016)

again BLESSED....
Blue Dream bx1 = santa cruz cut blue dream X (blue dream x alien kush f2)
Molotov Cocktail = sour diesel X gas mask
Hash Mask = koffee X gas mask
Koffee = http://www.dopemagazine.com/kayas-koffee/

Lookout for Pnwroots new gasmask line
Gas Mask = exotic genetix collab = (cherry pie X alien kush f2) X (cherry pie X starfighter)


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> again BLESSED....
> Blue Dream bx1 = santa cruz cut blue dream X (blue dream x alien kush f2)
> Molotov Cocktail = sour diesel X gas mask
> Hash Mask = koffee X gas mask
> ...


Nice koffee sir


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 15, 2016)

Bunnybrew said:


> Recently ordered kens GDP because it's been on my bucket list ever since I started growing. Also since they are in seed form I am curious as to how they do givin all the controversy about how the clone only became available in seed. Order was from the single seed centre. Also have blue mystic from nirvan going as well as a short ryder from them also.


Are those regular or fems?


----------



## Bunnybrew (Sep 15, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Are those regular or fems?


The gdp are regular and the blue mystic and short ryder are fem


----------



## Bunnybrew (Sep 15, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Are those regular or fems?


I have started them all. U can view my journal under in the forum. All is looking very well so far


----------



## doniawon (Sep 15, 2016)

miketaco said:


> @thebonzaseedbank ...hello once again chiming in on my 9th order from https://www.bonzaseeds.com/ it just came in super excited on this order cant wait to get things going. make sure to check out bonza September promo's 20% off everything also free seeds on orders over 10£ ($13.20) and the stealth shipping is still cheapest ive seen so go take advantage while you can
> 
> 1 x Dutch Passion Seeds AutoBlueberry Feminized Cannabis Seeds
> 1 x Dutch Passion Seeds Skunk #1 Cannabis Seeds | Pot Seeds
> ...


Dutch passion n barney farm, ur brave but I like ur style.


----------



## miketaco (Sep 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Dutch passion n barney farm, ur brave but I like ur style.


lol why people hate the dutch i never have a problem with them i guess that is my luck. barneys was just impulse i didnt know what to get i have gotten barneys before and ehh it was ok nothing impressive thanks again xD


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Got a free pack of patron plus the freebies from strayfox, and in house. Funny thing was I sat there for about 30 minutes trying to pick between alien shoreline and patron. Glad Toby made that pick for me, pretty gangster of him. I will be back, at oes lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> again BLESSED....
> Blue Dream bx1 = santa cruz cut blue dream X (blue dream x alien kush f2)
> Molotov Cocktail = sour diesel X gas mask
> Hash Mask = koffee X gas mask
> ...


I need the Koffee where you snag those


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 15, 2016)

Just got order from sourpatchseeds he has some heat


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 15, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> View attachment 3781649


Now that's a score right there. I was just telling my peeps about bluezzz. Nice pickup fam


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks man they got like 2 skittlez crosses with the cookie fam pollen.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yea bluezzzz and peachezzzz


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 15, 2016)

Check out the gas pedal to all the fire og crosses are sick


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 15, 2016)

All landed this week.


----------



## ForRealz (Sep 18, 2016)

@Vato_504 

You just beat my most expensive pack o beans purchase by a cool hundo (Aficionado: Family Vault Purple), congrats! Nice swoop. @Jdubb203 

Bluezzz = Blue Dream x Oz Kush (zkittlez x og eddy lepp)

Peach Ozz = Peach Ringz x Oz Kush


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 18, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> @Vato_504
> 
> You just beat my most expensive pack o beans purchase by a cool hundo (Aficionado: Family Vault Purple), congrats! Nice swoop. @Jdubb203
> 
> ...


Nah not me I didn't purchase bluezzz.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> All landed this week.


I have to say, I wouldnt run anything from la plata again. I have some buddahs delight seeds as well.
I ran sour pez, had one female herm really bad the other one herms not as bad but still ends up seeded. Nice purple bad appeal but hay taste.
Also ran quin n tonic before doing any research. Looking for cbd. Super weak smoke. I searched the web for test results, and the ones I found had less that .5% cbd. My fault for not doing research, but how do you cross two cbd strains and not even get 1% cbd?
Just my 2c.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 18, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> I have to say, I wouldnt run anything from la plata again. I have some buddahs delight seeds as well.
> I ran sour pez, had one female herm really bad the other one herms not as bad but still ends up seeded. Nice purple bad appeal but hay taste.
> Also ran quin n tonic before doing any research. Looking for cbd. Super weak smoke. I searched the web for test results, and the ones I found had less that .5% cbd. My fault for not doing research, but how do you cross two cbd strains and not even get 1% cbd?
> Just my 2c.


I had heard ill things of La Plata last year and avoided them. Same with Cali Connection (hermies on their fem line). I was thinking of gifting away that La Plata pack, but not because I had heard bad things. Just because it was cheap and a regular pack which I'm only running feminized right now due to space and time constraints. I wanted something feminized and hopefully purple so fingers crossed on that Cali Con strain. 

Yeah the CBD strains are finicky from my understanding. Seems to me $10 a seed should be more of a guarantee, but that's for another topic. It's not so much the price of the seed, but the price of the seeds and all the damn time finding the right one that matches their description.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I need the Koffee where you snag those



Yeah, I hadn't heard of Koffee before, but saw a bunch of Koffee crosses on IG.

I'd also like to know who has it.


Sad to hear about La Plata. I'm just about to run some DGOG, had someone warn me about those going bananas also (herm). Hope not.


Latest pickup;

Tres Stardawg 2.0- Topdawg
Sour Sunset- Crockett


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Yeah, I hadn't heard of Koffee before, but saw a bunch of Koffee crosses on IG.
> 
> I'd also like to know who has it.
> 
> ...


Where did you get sour sunset?


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Sep 19, 2016)

miketaco said:


> @thebonzaseedbank ...hello once again chiming in on my 9th order from https://www.bonzaseeds.com/ it just came in super excited on this order cant wait to get things going. make sure to check out bonza September promo's 20% off everything also free seeds on orders over 10£ ($13.20) and the stealth shipping is still cheapest ive seen so go take advantage while you can
> 
> 1 x Dutch Passion Seeds AutoBlueberry Feminized Cannabis Seeds
> 1 x Dutch Passion Seeds Skunk #1 Cannabis Seeds | Pot Seeds
> ...


Thanks Mike for the pics!


----------



## Odin* (Sep 19, 2016)

@Vato_504 SHN


----------



## higher self (Sep 23, 2016)

Another order exactly 11 days no stealth both times & different UK banks were used. I paid in bitcoins & got 3 promos for about $70.

This was pretty much a Sage order w/ the Skunkage pack, Sage n Sour, Wreckage freebies. Pretty cool how that happened plus I have two Sage fems in my stash already! I love the Sage what can I say lol!

So glad I got the Spicy White Devil back think I'm going start that 1st with another fem gotta look some of these up.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 23, 2016)

Skunkfighter and skunbert by skunkwerks


----------



## Krippled (Sep 23, 2016)

Wowsers won a pack of C99 Signed by Mr.Soul of Brothers Grimm.. Will get pics when I get it.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Skunkfighter and skunbert by skunkwerks View attachment 3787844 View attachment 3787845


i got the skurbert too from BIBB before the bellyup exercise, havnt grown it out yet, skunkwerks has better pics on its IG now, when i first looked 6mths ago there were just a few lame plants, hoping it comes through anyways


----------



## bobqp (Sep 24, 2016)

Cheesus ,cheisel ,blue cheese ,ww x bb ,money maker ,green crack ,red dragon and a lot of freebies from attitude seedbank. If you get royal purple kush freebies from the tude grow them short stocky fat little indicas


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i got the skurbert too from BIBB before the bellyup exercise, havnt grown it out yet, skunkwerks has better pics on its IG now, when i first looked 6mths ago there were just a few lame plants, hoping it comes through anyways


I saw they ran the Skunkwerks dude away from the farm lol. Saying he had RKS and he don't. He also burned Jaws with his fake RKS Jaws gave him 80 packs of gear for a plant with no roadkill. Very suspect and I don't see anybody growing the gear


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I saw they ran the Skunkwerks dude away from the farm lol. Saying he had RKS and he don't. He also burned Jaws with his fake RKS Jaws gave him 80 packs of gear for a plant with no roadkill. Very suspect and I don't see anybody growing the gear


 thanks for the heads up bro.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I saw they ran the Skunkwerks dude away from the farm lol. Saying he had RKS and he don't. He also burned Jaws with his fake RKS Jaws gave him 80 packs of gear for a plant with no roadkill. Very suspect and I don't see anybody growing the gear


thanks for the tip James, the skurbet can sit on the backburner for awhile now, to many other certain fire types to grow out first


----------



## volusian (Sep 24, 2016)

Couldn't pass up getting some more Greenpoint.
Onycd x Stardawg, Gorilla Glue#4 x Stardawg, Chemdog Double D f2 x Stardawg.
Always willing to spend some money on Chem genetics.


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 25, 2016)

Any info on Medical Kush by Spliff Seeds?


----------



## miketaco (Sep 25, 2016)

this was my purchase from GYO https://www.gyo.green/ i like the site new and lil buggy but got my order in come check it out guys and tell me what you think. i got me a shirt very nice and soft and only 10$ and now i can rep my fav seed banks. the case that the beans came in is elegant is the only word i can put it. i think this is my fav way to receive seeds it felt like i was opening a book of wonders and the cardboard felt nice to the touch and the design is way cool but enough over thinking the package we will be popping these beans asap so check later on for the bean reviews peace! also got some other shirts and beans going ill post a link soon!


----------



## volusian (Sep 26, 2016)

My latest purchase along with some killer freebies!


----------



## despotic420 (Sep 26, 2016)

Dropped a few bucks at Herbies. Gonna try some photos and autos side by side to see how they compare.

5x Bomb Berry Bomb Feminised Seeds
5x Bomb Berry Bomb Autoflowering Feminised Seeds
3x Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream Feminised Seeds
3x Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream Auto Autoflowering Feminised Seeds
Free seeds: 
1 X World Of Seeds Afghan Kush x Black Domina Feminised Seed, 
2 X World Of Seeds Chronic Haze Feminised Seeds, 
3 X Delicious Black Russian Feminised Seeds, 
10 X Nicole Kush x Moroccan Regular Seeds 
1x Female Seeds Sex Bud


----------



## Krippled (Sep 29, 2016)

Brothers Grimm's Mr.Soul signed pack of Cindy99 came in that I won...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 29, 2016)

volusian said:


> View attachment 3790807
> My latest purchase along with some killer freebies!


What were the freebiez.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 29, 2016)

Got these waiting in the wings.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 30, 2016)

pickups as of late.


jezebel og's are testers tho but i threw them in with the pic..those got dropped instantly.

Cannabliss420 are the packs at the bottom in baggies with writing.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 30, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> pickups as of late.
> 
> View attachment 3793603
> jezebel og's are testers tho but i threw them in with the pic..those got dropped instantly.
> ...


The Apricot Og F1 I would be popping Assap.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 30, 2016)

Firestax liquidation sale

Thug pug- dead banana fem
Sin City- sin valley Og reg
Thc development- light pink reg
Sub rosa- kappo kush reg

Anyone know anything about 3 little birds seeds or their freebies got an unmarked 5 pack that I have no clue about what they are... it's just a little black container with 3littlebirdsfreebies written on it


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 30, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Firestax liquidation sale
> View attachment 3793775
> Thug pug- dead banana fem
> Sin City- sin valley Og reg
> ...


I bought a couple of their strains from C-Bay years ago.
I didn't know they were still around.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 30, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Apricot Og F1 I would be popping Assap.


Thats why i grabbed 2 packs..should of got 3..guess he wont be remaking it.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 30, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I bought a couple of their strains from C-Bay years ago.
> I didn't know they were still around.
> View attachment 3793863


Were they any good?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 30, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Were they any good?


The Mistress Midori was alright nothing special
I didn't get a chance to try the Herijuonia


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Sep 30, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Firestax liquidation sale
> View attachment 3793775
> Thug pug- dead banana fem
> Sin City- sin valley Og reg
> ...


How long is shipping from them ? I see alot of nice things i would like to acquire from them.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 30, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> The Mistress Midori was alright nothing special
> I didn't get a chance to try the Herijuonia


That's unfortunate


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 30, 2016)

SanchoOG1 said:


> How long is shipping from them ? I see alot of nice things i would like to acquire from them.


My 2 orders came in 18 and 30ish days ... the second was a little complicated because I bought four pack 2 came from the UK 2 from the u.s. they sent the two packs from the UK to the distributer in the u.s. and they sent them from there so I'm guessing that's where the extra time came from


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> The Mistress Midori was alright nothing special
> I didn't get a chance to try the Herijuonia


If it was like Mota's, MedMan's or Sannie's, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> have you grown the key lime pie from burning bush nurseries before man? im looking for any info i can find on their strains thanks


No, and it looks like I won't be able to for now, 0 of them are willing to germinate. None of the KLP or GSC seeds from Burning Bush via Vault (ordered in March) were willing to germinate.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 1, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> No, and it looks like I won't be able to for now, 0 of them are willing to germinate. None of the KLP or GSC seeds from Burning Bush via Vault (ordered in March) were willing to germinate.


Broo that's brutal! Sorry man I hate germ problems


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> No, and it looks like I won't be able to for now, 0 of them are willing to germinate. None of the KLP or GSC seeds from Burning Bush via Vault (ordered in March) were willing to germinate.


Did you pop the whole pack.
Sometimes putting them in the fridge helps.

Monster Gardens has a seed starting kit.

https://www.monstergardens.com/Propagation-and-Cloning/Tissue-Culture-Kits-And-Accessories/seed_soak_kit


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 1, 2016)

I have 4 or 5 of each left. I'm not interested in the $45 seed starting kit, lol. I've done enough seeds and enough difficult seeds to know what I'm doing.

I started out with the basic dirt + water direct plant approach. 
Then tried again with just dirt + water + heat.
Then tried again with vermiculite + water + vitamin + heat. (3 of each this time)
Then tried sanding lightly and soaking before moving to vermiculite.
Then tried soaking in mild acid (PH 4.0) for 24 hours before moving to vermiculite.

I'm 99.9% sure none will ever pop. Guessing they got irradiated during shipment or something. It's a shame too because they look like very nice big seeds.

Luckily I have a long list of other beans that are germinating without issue.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> I have 4 or 5 of each left. I'm not interested in the $45 seed starting kit, lol. I've done enough seeds and enough difficult seeds to know what I'm doing.
> 
> I started out with the basic dirt + water direct plant approach.
> Then tried again with just dirt + water + heat.
> ...


It not about the cost of the seed kit, thats peanuts. It might work all other methods have failed you, who knows what could come of those other seeds.


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 1, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It not about the cost of the seed kit, thats peanuts. It might work all other methods have failed you, who knows what could come of those other seeds.


It's effectively the same thing as what I have already done. The soak is most likely a mild acid. The "activator" is most likely a vitamin mix to help old seeds. The same things I've already tried, but without giving up an extra $45 and proclaiming myself a sucker.


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i scored the burning bush key lime pie from - www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/feminised-seeds/burning-bush-nurseries/cat_253.html
> and the burning bush sunset sherbert from - http://www.firestax.com/index.php/burning-bush-nurseries
> both companies sent out beans in original breeders packs, very rare to see the burning bush gear in stock, seedsman.com also stocks this bank too, i will be growing them out from january 2017, gonna pollen chuck various strains on them


I ordered GSC and KLP from vault in late March. When approximately did you order? I'm curious to see if you have issues germinating them as I have. Any chance I can talk you into into trying to start 1 or 2 of the KLP you ordered from vault?


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 1, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> I ordered GSC and KLP from vault in late March. When approximately did you order? I'm curious to see if you have issues germinating them as I have. Any chance I can talk you into into trying to start 1 or 2 of the KLP you ordered from vault?


Here the same,first i popped 2 gsc seeds from burning bush only one germinate and was freak then i put in soil five more and only one pop out,my seeds too are very nice and big and arrived from firestax but only 1/7 germination rate...maybe the breeder...


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> I ordered GSC and KLP from vault in late March. When approximately did you order? I'm curious to see if you have issues germinating them as I have. Any chance I can talk you into into trying to start 1 or 2 of the KLP you ordered from vault?


hi man, ive got a 5 pack of BB KLP & 10 pack of BB sunset sherbert, i will be germinating them all about mid december, was only gonna germ 5 of the sherb but now i hear bad germ rates so i will do the full 10 of the sherb & 5 KLP, its hard to find info on the burning bush beans?, was hoping someone who lives near their shop could have given us firsthand experience? bit surprising no one has? sunset sherb & KLP having such a rep, thought they would have been sought after more than this? i ordered the KLP about 4 mths ago


----------



## higher self (Oct 4, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> No, and it looks like I won't be able to for now, 0 of them are willing to germinate. None of the KLP or GSC seeds from Burning Bush via Vault (ordered in March) were willing to germinate.





larry bird 77 said:


> Here the same,first i popped 2 gsc seeds from burning bush only one germinate and was freak then i put in soil five more and only one pop out,my seeds too are very nice and big and arrived from firestax but only 1/7 germination rate...maybe the breeder...


Same. Whole 10 pack of Key lime Pie didn't germ got them fairly quickly from firestax. I think one did germ but it was so weak didn't even pop out the soil smh! I could of smoked my 1st batch of cookies (still havent had any GSC yet) by now but I think the seeds were bunk!


----------



## smegpot (Oct 4, 2016)

I just took out an order brothers grim green avenger (I figured I can't go wrong, since I love vortex and its back crossed with genius!!!).

Also did Dr.Blaze headband and jack herer. I'm pretty excited because I've wanted to try both of these for a while. Jack in particular, never tried any of the 3 so that's cool too.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

higher self said:


> Same. Whole 10 pack of Key lime Pie didn't germ got them fairly quickly from firestax. I think one did germ but it was so weak didn't even pop out the soil smh! I could of smoked my 1st batch of cookies (still havent had any GSC yet) by now but I think the seeds were bunk!


that is really bad news about these Burning Bush offerings...starting to look like a common trait with their beans, i will give my 5 x KLP & 10 x Sunset Sherbets the best germinating conditions to milk as much life out of them as possible approx mid december!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

Fred johnson said:


> Latest seed purchase was huck cough by dynasty and honey badger haze. New clones. Bbyy blue dream kk skywalker grimace og tahoe og dr grinspoon bug bud grape lusj by dna and lemon kish


How where did you get dr grinspoon!?!


----------



## Fred johnson (Oct 5, 2016)

cannakis said:


> How where did you get dr grinspoon!?!


A friend had the grinspoon


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 5, 2016)

three of each in solo cups


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 5, 2016)

I


Odin* said:


> Yeah, I hadn't heard of Koffee before, but saw a bunch of Koffee crosses on IG.
> 
> I'd also like to know who has it.
> 
> ...


I have one of the parental stock from Kiya. 

Alien og... seeds. I Also have his Raspberry bx kush..


----------



## Beemo (Oct 5, 2016)

damm. 4 bad reviews from burning bush. what a burn..... 
waste of time and money.

thats why i never buy from newbs with no reputation...
dont care how cheap it is or what cross is in it...
its embarrassing for breeders to sell their stash without any testing or pictures....
i mean who is burning bush?


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> that is really bad news about these Burning Bush offerings...starting to look like a common trait with their beans, i will give my 5 x KLP & 10 x Sunset Sherbets the best germinating conditions to milk as much life out of them as possible approx mid december!


Yeah make sure you take extra care, I hope you will have better luck with them than I.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> damm. 4 bad reviews from burning bush. what a burn.....
> waste of time and money.
> 
> thats why i never buy from newbs with no reputation...
> ...


I was surprised to see them in the bean game because they are clone sellers so what would be the need to sell beans when you are selling elite cuts supposedly and you've never created beans before. They were famous for selling the Key Lime Pie cut but I don't even know for sure if it was legit and if they are even still selling clones. I have to see what comes from the beans before I grab them unless they come from breeders I get from regularly. Sucks to see people going through that


----------



## Beemo (Oct 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was surprised to see them in the bean game because they are clone sellers so what would be the need to sell beans when you are selling elite cuts supposedly and you've never created beans before. They were famous for selling the Key Lime Pie cut but I don't even know for sure if it was legit and if they are even still selling clones. I have to see what comes from the beans before I grab them unless they come from breeders I get from regularly. Sucks to see people going through that


i remember stax was trying to push that shit on his forum awhile back. so glad i passed on that shit
looked at his ig and website. nothing but marketing and cashing in on the hype. 
no pics of any growing flowers or veg. and i dont believe those finished flower pics he has either... they look stolen... 
now his MIA on ig...


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 5, 2016)

Got the seeds lined up for the next grow.
This cycle I did reg seeds. As in unsexed. Got about 25% female, planted 4, got 1 female.
THAT was a bother. Took clones and am running a second grow from the females clones just to get quantity.
Blue Fire from Green House seeds.
Should be worth it, but a bother to have to wait for sex to show, then dispose of 3 of 4 of fairly costly plants.

Long way around to femenized seeds.
My next grow is femed seeds.
Bubba Kush.
Got 3 different types of bubba kush.
Going with 4 plants.
1 Bubba from Greenhouse. These were free from Herbie's. Grew 1 a couple cycles ago and was happy.
1 Big Bad Bubba. These were also free. These were free from OES for another seed buy.
2 Bubba S1. These I actually paid for.
A month from planting. Need a tent to empty.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Oct 5, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> Got the seeds lined up for the next grow.
> This cycle I did reg seeds. As in unsexed. Got about 25% female, planted 4, got 1 female.
> THAT was a bother. Took clones and am running a second grow from the females clones just to get quantity.
> Blue Fire from Green House seeds.
> ...


I'm with you on the fems, I don't spend any time anymore sexing plants. Too old and lazy for that shit.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was surprised to see them in the bean game because they are clone sellers so what would be the need to sell beans when you are selling elite cuts supposedly and you've never created beans before. They were famous for selling the Key Lime Pie cut but I don't even know for sure if it was legit and if they are even still selling clones. I have to see what comes from the beans before I grab them unless they come from breeders I get from regularly. Sucks to see people going through that


im amazed no one on RIU from the bay area has tried their clones & posted here?, i know there's a few people here from that area, regardless...from my search through every bit of info i can find about their KLP it comes back from 95% people its good overall?


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 5, 2016)

This is my only gsc burning bush popped from seven seeds(very hard work i open the seeds with the nail) .Let's see what happens...so cross your finger for me


----------



## greencropper (Oct 5, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> This is my only gsc burning bush popped from seven seeds(very hard work i open the seeds with the nail) .Let's see what happens...so cross your finger for meView attachment 3797890 View attachment 3797891


good fortune with it bro, hope you post its progress, did you actually have to prise the seed open with a nail? hope i dont have to dremel mine? superhard seedshells maybe? my burning bush gear is hitting the coco jiffies in december...on second thoughts im not going to scarify those burning bush beans, just plant them as normal, if they dont germ then they dont, not wanting to pass on the hard shell trait cos they will be bred with


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 6, 2016)

For that price i would do anything


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 6, 2016)

well, I relapsed. Saw double buck on oes and its a wrap


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 7, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> This is my only gsc burning bush popped from seven seeds(very hard work i open the seeds with the nail) .Let's see what happens...so cross your finger for meView attachment 3797890 View attachment 3797891


Good Luck. I guess I have to give my seeds one last shot to see if I can get any to crack.

FYI, Vault says it's a known bad batch and is sending out replacements of my selection.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 7, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> well, I relapsed. Saw double buck on oes and its a wrap


It's happens bro


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 7, 2016)

I hit up tdt this morning and grabbed some laplata Colorado clementines, farmhouse fire plant, verified genetics double funken doja and irie black cherry Chem.


----------



## Chef420 (Oct 7, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> Good Luck. I guess I have to give my seeds one last shot to see if I can get any to crack.
> 
> FYI, Vault says it's a known bad batch and is sending out replacements of my selection.


You really can't ask for more than that. It's a hassle but at least you'll be set.


----------



## majins (Oct 7, 2016)

Kiwiseeds, 3X outdoor mix (FEM)
Thought id try them since they advertise they are just across the ditch from me.
Came from Amsterdam tho but was nice and stealth postage.

Had them under 12/12 light from day 1 to sex them and identify the strain.
2 of the 3 have shown full blown male sativa.
1 still looking like it may be female and indica but its still not fully showing since its going a bit slower then the other two. (Usually a good sign being slower)

What makes it worse is I had 3 that were female that I put in my green house at the start of the week and they got stolen 2 days ago.
Going to be a pritty small harvest this season.
3 indoors and maybe 1 outdoor if it does show to be female.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 7, 2016)

majins said:


> Kiwiseeds, 3X outdoor mix (FEM)
> Thought id try them since they advertise they are just across the ditch from me.
> Came from Amsterdam tho but was nice and stealth postage.
> 
> ...


I'd pull all my plants out that green house. They sure to come back for more till u move or they move. Hope the best for u bud.


----------



## majins (Oct 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'd pull all my plants out that green house. They sure to come back for more till u move or they move. Hope the best for u bud.


Nothing left in my green house since they smashed all my tomato plants against the ground as well as some other damage around the propriety.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 7, 2016)

majins said:


> Nothing left in my green house since they smashed all my tomato plants against the ground as well as some other damage around the propriety.


Fucking shame man. Sorry to hear brother. I been there about 10 years ago. They stole my glass collection that I started since I was 13, about a 5 pack and all my cash. Don't worry karma is a mofo and will take her course as due. Guy that robbed me ended up dead of a heroin overdose in Ohio. His accomplice has suffered numerous medical and family problems. Being a shit head don't pay. You'll gain so much much more from from being my friend instead of an enemy. Plus life is too short to be an asshole.


----------



## higher self (Oct 8, 2016)

Latest acquisitions. Excited about both the 357 & 22!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 8, 2016)

higher self said:


> Latest acquisitions. Excited about both the 357 & 22!
> 
> View attachment 3800006


I have 4 of those on my radar, especially the CTF
Nice grab


----------



## higher self (Oct 8, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I have 4 of those on my radar, especially the CTF
> Nice grab


Making space for the CTF for the winter run. Love these sativas not many US breeders are puttin out the kind I like so I had see what the grandpa weed is all about. My intuition is telling me I made the right choice on these seeds!


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Oct 10, 2016)

Twisty seeds ...PurpleBudda x Grapegod
Beanho .....f13 x Blueberry all dj short
Elemental seeds ...Mango Tango


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 10, 2016)

Apothecary cookies og
Apothecary old school jams
Reserva privada kosher kush 
Cannabiogen paki chitral kush
Hso black dog


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Apothecary cookies og
> Apothecary old school jams
> Reserva privada kosher kush
> Cannabiogen paki chitral kush
> Hso black dog


Somebody relapsed


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Somebody relapsed


 I was tryna keep it on the dl lol


----------



## volusian (Oct 12, 2016)

A little delay because of hurricane Matthew but safe and sound now.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 13, 2016)

150 Euro's for the lot, from MNS auctions, the Dreamtime were freebies due to delays in dispatch..............the SSH cost 53 Euro, the rest were between 10-20 each


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## volusian (Oct 13, 2016)

Just placed anther order today for some Archive gear from greenline.
Hazmat og, Casper og, Kirkwood og and Sourface.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 13, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> 150 Euro's for the lot, from MNS auctions, the Dreamtime were freebies due to delays in dispatch..............the SSH cost 53 Euro, the rest were between 10-20 each View attachment 3803885


Are those beans in cut up pieces of a drinking straw?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Are those beans in cut up pieces of a drinking straw?


No bro, that's actually specialty cannabis seed packaging straw, available at select retailers.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Are those beans in cut up pieces of a drinking straw?


Yup, you could buy them all through regular seedbanks and get them in fancy packaging, but then they'd have cost more like 500 euros. For a 350 euro price difference, I'll take the slightly iffy drinking straw packaging, LOL


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Apothecary cookies og
> Apothecary old school jams
> Reserva privada kosher kush
> Cannabiogen paki chitral kush
> Hso black dog


I grabbed a pack of Kosher too. How many you planning to pop to find a keeper?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I grabbed a pack of Kosher too. How many you planning to pop to find a keeper?


I only bought a few so prolly drop 4 and keep the best gal when the time comes


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Yup, you could buy them all through regular seedbanks and get them in fancy packaging, but then they'd have cost more like 500 euros. For a 350 euro price difference, I'll take the slightly iffy drinking straw packaging, LOL


More and cheaper only feels good until you realize you bought a lot of crap. I'm not saying that's the case here, nor am I saying that a high price and packaging guarantee quality.

However, buying well documented and reviewed strains is _well_ worth the extra dinero, which is often made up for in one finished plant, in my experiences.

I wouldn't accept a pack of seeds labelled 'shit' from anyone, much less invest four months of time in them [ or any others in your score, for that matter]. But good luck.


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 14, 2016)

Shit is absolutely one of the worst plants I have ever grown, if not the worst. It was named appropriately. That was the early 2000s when it was run.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> More and cheaper only feels good until you realize you bought a lot of crap. I'm not saying that's the case here, nor am I saying that a high price and packaging guarantee quality.
> 
> However, buying well documented and reviewed strains is _well_ worth the extra dinero, which is often made up for in one finished plant, in my experiences.
> 
> I wouldn't accept a pack of seeds labelled 'shit' from anyone, much less invest four months of time in them [ or any others in your score, for that matter]. But good luck.


Hold on, Mr Nice Seeds - super silver haze are undocumented or reviewed? 

All those seeds are bred by Shantibaba, I think he knows what he's doing


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 14, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Shit is absolutely one of the worst plants I have ever grown, if not the worst. It was named appropriately. That was the early 2000s when it was run.


With a name like kaka420, I'll believe you!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hold on, Mr Nice Seeds - super silver haze are undocumented or reviewed?
> 
> All those seeds are bred by Shantibaba, I think he knows what he's doing


If you're happy, then I'm happy for you, amigo.


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 14, 2016)

Im sorry dudes, I was wrong... im old and the years... Spice was the variety was was pure garbage, not shit.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok I have been eyeing these guys for awhile and cant find a single grower report but I have been watching them on instagram and this breeder goes by Stank Cola seeds out of CA. They only sell at midweeksong and arent cheap. You cant judge by pics alone so I am going to plunge and give their gear a shot. Picked up some of their Lemon Leisure which is Super Lemon Haze x Tartukan Death Weed ( Skywalker OG x Pre 98 Bubba) and will post up my findings on here.


----------



## volusian (Oct 15, 2016)

I know I keep posting in this thread but placed one more order last night. Was on IG and saw greenline put up some frosted cherry cookies and legend valley fire. Was to late on scoring either one of those but did scoop up some relentless og v1.

Yes I do have an addiction, lol.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 15, 2016)

volusian said:


> I know I keep posting in this thread but placed one more order last night. Was on IG and saw greenline put up some frosted cherry cookies and legend valley fire. Was to late on scoring either one of those but did scoop up some relentless og v1.
> 
> Yes I do have an addiction, lol.


Behavior like this must be rewarded with likes.


----------



## volusian (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm about tapped out. But....I scored a pack of firestorm from hammerhead over at firestax a couple hours ago. These will be coming with a free pack of sour dub s2.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Im sorry dudes, I was wrong... im old and the years... Spice was the variety was was pure garbage, not shit.


Your right tho.
my friend grew them by mr.nice (i think) 10 years ago and yeah they were shit!
Im not saying all seedbanks versions are but you could tell when growing they wernt gonna add up to much.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

Firestorm hammerhead genetics wifi #43 x gg#4


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 17, 2016)

Only got a single Pure Power Plant to pop. The White Widow and Northern Light popped within 4-5 days directly in soil. Hoping Nirvana will send some new PPP.


----------



## higher self (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks OES my 1st & 2nd purchase from them!

Got about 12 of those Disco Funks fems now, should find something good outta them. 

And fyi that there is still one Malted Milkshake left.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 19, 2016)

higher self said:


> Thanks OES my 1st & 2nd purchase from them!
> 
> Got about 12 of those Disco Funks fems now, should find something good outta them.
> 
> ...


Whats morning breath?


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whats morning breath?


Somebody who wakes up and start talking to you without brushing their teeth or tongue. Called a shitty mess where I'm from!!


----------



## higher self (Oct 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whats morning breath?


OGKB x SSH



Vato_504 said:


> Somebody who wakes up and start talking to you without brushing their teeth or tongue. Called a shitty mess where I'm from!!




I like the name though


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 19, 2016)

From tude and firestax


----------



## greywind (Oct 19, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> From tude and firestax
> View attachment 3809301


Just curious, were those Resin Genetics Cookies & Cream IX freebies? I can't imagine breeders taking other breeders work, breeding the line a few generations, and then selling them...


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 20, 2016)

Not freebies, i understand your point but the original is always out of stock here in EU


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 21, 2016)

Melvanetics f6bx buckeye a pack coming my way


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Melvanetics f6bx buckeye a pack coming my way


Same!!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Same!!


U got the email. I see.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> U got the email. I see.


Ahhh yeaa


----------



## jwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

Glg, james beans and neptune for that fire. Also do lato and ogkb v2 on the way.
Gonna f2 and cross all these, no more purchases for a while


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Glg, james beans and neptune for that fire. Also do lato and ogkb v2 on the way.
> Gonna f2 and cross all these, no more purchases for a while
> View attachment 3810861


I've got that freebie pack of 513 Kush also.

Any of you got the low down ?


----------



## jwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

Never heard of these guys but its suppose to be 
Emdog x foodog
i have a bunch of attitude and cannazon freebies ill probably never grow, might toss them out the car window next spring when cruising down the highway and check up on them after a couple of months to see if any made it


----------



## jwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got that freebie pack of 513 Kush also.
> 
> Any of you got the low down ?


^^^^^ forgot to quote you


----------



## indican3 (Oct 21, 2016)

Cocoon by Bodhi from James Bean, arrived in mail today (~2 weeks Canada)


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 22, 2016)

Just put everything on an Excel sheet to make it easy to see what I have. I went way overboard....I'll never be able to smoke all this lol

Greenpoint Seeds
Cookies N Chem (GSC forum cut x Starfighter) x (Chem4/ChemD)
Black Gold (Chem 91 / Chem D) x (Chem 4/ChemD)
Chinhook Haze (Tangerine Haze DHK cut x Stardawg)

Archive Seed Bank
Samoas (GSC forum cut x Face Off OG)
Amnesia BX1 (Amnesia Haze)
Face Off OG BX2 (OG Kush)

Cannarado Genetics
Jack Herer S1 (10K cut)
Sunshine Pucker (Lambsbread x Lemon G)

Exotic Genetix
Citrique (Lime Skunk x Orange Valley OG)
Double Stuffed (Platinum White x Cookies & Cream)
Cookies & Cream (Mystery Cookies x Starfighter F2) F2 Gen.
Chocolate Oranges (Mint Chocolate Chip x Orange Valley OG)

Sin City Seeds
Sequoia Strawberry (White Strawberry x White Nightmare)
Silverback Jack (GG#4 x Sourjack)
Blue Power BX (Las Vegas Bubba Kush x Blue Power)

DVG
Lost Soul (Ghost OG x Grandpas Breath)
E's Grand OG (Tahoe OG x Grand Daddy Purple)

AliGee Seed Co
Sour SnowDog Diesel (SnowdogD x sourbubble)
Firedog (Wifi x Aliendog) x Sourbubble)
Fruitloops OG (Tropicoma x Fruity Pebble OG)
Mothership OG (Starfighter F1 x Fruity Pebble OG)
Flintstones (Fruity Pebble OG breeders cut x Sourbubble)

Karma Genetics 
Headbanger OG (Sour Diesel x Biker Kush)
White Beezle Bubba (Beezle Bubba x White OG)

Sunshine State Seed Co
Triange Kush BX1 (Triangle Kush x Cannabea Kush)
Crippie BX1 (Crippie x Cannabea Kush)
813 OG (Crippie x Cannabea x South FL OG)

In House Genetics 
Buffalo OG (White Buffalo x Tahoe OG)
Dosi Pie (Dosido x Velvet Pie F2)
Rainbow Cookies 2015 (Sunset Sherbet x Animal Cookies)
Royal Scout (GSC forum cut x Royal Kush)
Black Cherry Pie BX1
Double Purple Hulk (Double Purple Doja x Purple Hulk)
Purple Cactus (Cactus x Purple Hulk)
Twisted Velvet (Velvet Cookies x Purple Hulk)
Bubba Tang (Pre98 Bubba x Tangerine Power)
Octagon Kush (Kimbo Kush x Platinum Bubba)

Thug Pug Genetics
Sherbet Breath (Sunset Sherbet x Mendobreath)
Peanut Butter Breath (Do-Si-Dos x Mendobreath)
CherryPie Breath (Cherry Pie x Mendobreath)
Meat Breath (2 packs) (GSC Meatloaf cut x Mendobreath)
Pugs Breath (Mendo UV x Mendobreath)
Banana Breath (Banana OG x Mendobreath)
Bananas & Cherries (Banana OG x Cherry Puff)
Dead Bananas (Banana OG x Deathstar)

Sappfire Seeds
Breadbowl (Lambsbread x Bay11)

LaPlata Labs
Durango OG (Alien OG x Alien Bubba)

Ice River Genetics IRG
Lethal Purple (BC Purps x Master Kush)

Relentless Genetics
818HPOG (818 SFV OG x Old Sensi Hashplant)

Red Eyed Genetics
Keeblur Cookies (GSC forum cut x (Abusive OG x Tre Stardawg)

Lollipop Genetics 
Sizzurp (GG#4 x Gorilla Grape (Purple Urkel x Doja)

Zenetix Genre Seeds
Alien Cush IX (Alien Rock Candy x Green Crack)

Joker Genetics
Joker Dawg (Chemdawg)

Tony's Tortured Seeds
Gorilla Bubble BX3 (90% GG#4)

Freebies & Singles 
Satori x Purple Bull Ryder
In House - Holy Power x Animal Cookies
In House - Lemon Crippler (Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies)
In House - White Animal (White x Animal Cookies)
In House - Noahs Ark
In House - Fat Purple Pie
In House - Purple T-Rex
In House - Bubba Doja (Bubba Scout x Purple Hulk)
In House - White Hulk
Gage Green - Daybreaker (ChemD x Joseph)
Gage Green - Diamonds & Dust
Dynasty - Bluniverse
MotaRebel (NYCD x DC x C99 x Herijuana)
Dank Team - House Mix
Provision - Purple Widow (blueberry x White Widow)
DNA - Sour Diesel
Dr Krippling - Puff Puff Pass Out
H.S.O. - Headband


----------



## greencropper (Oct 22, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Just put everything on an Excel sheet to make it easy to see what I have. I went way overboard....I'll never be able to smoke all this lol
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds
> Cookies N Chem (GSC forum cut x Starfighter) x (Chem4/ChemD)
> ...


great selection bro...where did you score those thugpug sherbet breath? ive never seen or heard them anywheres?


----------



## Biggchong (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 22, 2016)

Greenline dropped a few about a week ago. Kicking myself for not buying the Firebreath also


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 22, 2016)

[email protected] Time To Burn, I grabbed a pack of alien cush by zenetix genre when Belle Isle was around. Zenetix had a GG4 x Fpog, I wish I would've grabbed that too.

I believe the alien cush is alien rock candy(A.R.C) x green crack though. Any chance you know where to find more zenetix beans available?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah I believe you are right, I remember now that you are saying it. Mine came from Belle Isle also. Try [email protected]


----------



## buckets (Oct 22, 2016)

So my summer report is in on the peak seeds timewarpXNL. For me in BC, Canada at 49 lat there were a couple of early phenos that I was able to harvest. The majority needed to go into October and we were hit with rain and rippers and mould. I got hit with all three. The harvested bud smoked pretty good but the bag appeal not very good in my opinion but it could also be my novice growing skills which I can say are improving. I did harvest a good bag of weed so I have some for personal. if you wanted it for commercial I wouldn't do it. Instead I'd suggest using the alternate seeds texada timewarp X NL f4. It was much more uniform. It had really good smell to it as well. I'd like to grow that company's product next summer. This summer I was able to use it for breeding and I'm glad I did. You squeeze the bud and citrus smell was noticeable.

The white widow's I also did got ripped off but a friend also grew some out which I sampled. From BCseedking. Grows big but only yielded a few oz per plant and he used garbage buckets filled with his own soil recipe which was pretty good IMO. The smoke was pretty good but again, not a strain for those wanting a commercial outdoor strain. It was not ready until around Oct 9th....and we were getting slammed with rainstorm from some sort of perfect storm front. October is always hit or miss in BC.

I'm a bit jaded now about photo's and companies promising September finish so I'm going to listen to some friends and try autos too next summer. Possibly black jack -- maybe a few others Haze 2.0 etc.


----------



## iampepe (Oct 23, 2016)

Went all in on Mephisto Genetics. Fairly new guys on the block using some awesome genetics.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 23, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Just put everything on an Excel sheet to make it easy to see what I have. I went way overboard....I'll never be able to smoke all this lol
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds
> Cookies N Chem (GSC forum cut x Starfighter) x (Chem4/ChemD)
> ...


many gems in there nice.


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2016)

My 5th Cannarado pack


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 24, 2016)

wheres everyone getting seeds at now days? seedvaultofCali has been treating me good but id really dig some exotic genetics. seedsherenow keeps popping up for me in searches are they legit?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 25, 2016)

HGK420 said:


> wheres everyone getting seeds at now days? seedvaultofCali has been treating me good but id really dig some exotic genetics. seedsherenow keeps popping up for me in searches are they legit?


Yes they legit man


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 25, 2016)

HGK420 said:


> wheres everyone getting seeds at now days? seedvaultofCali has been treating me good but id really dig some exotic genetics. seedsherenow keeps popping up for me in searches are they legit?


I just placed my first order at shn on saturday had tracking and is on the way as of yesterday (monday)

My only complaint with them and its just personal opinion, they raise prices over night im guessing on supply and demand basis. I bought a pack on drop day and the next day it was like $14 more.


----------



## sanjuan (Oct 25, 2016)

Escobar's Boudica (Exodus Cheese/Santa Maria Planck/C99) and Sannie's Sugar Punch (Super Silver Haze x The One (a blueberry)).


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Oct 25, 2016)

Order from Herbie's arrived today


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 27, 2016)

Got the cookies & cream plus a surprise 6 pack of Cherry Pie Glue X Triple Purple Doja by @Doc's Dank Seeds in the mail today!


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 27, 2016)

Got My Cookies N Chem today. They sent me 12 seeds instead of ten!


----------



## led2076 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Got My Cookies N Chem today. They sent me 12 seeds instead of ten!
> View attachment 3815864 View attachment 3815865 View attachment 3815866


alright!!
I never opened my pks from green point.... will be great to find extras as well


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 27, 2016)

led2076 said:


> alright!!
> I never opened my pks from green point.... will be great to find extras as well


Oh, I was very excited to get 2 extra beans! I'm hoping I get a nice male out of these to cross with some of my other genetics.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Got My Cookies N Chem today. They sent me 12 seeds instead of ten!
> View attachment 3815864 View attachment 3815865 View attachment 3815866


Haha nice i also got my cookiesnchem today along with other stuff ! Havent opened the pack yet


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Relentless frosted cherry cookies, elmers glue, and some ths darkstar freebies


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hit up green point got thugpug pugs breath and buddas delight from laplata. No freebies. Kinda weak imo. Got what I ordered tho. Plus one pack of buddas delight is hella ripped and fucked up lol. Probably won't be back unless they got some kill deal.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Hit up green point got thugpug pugs breath and buddas delight from laplata. No freebies. Kinda weak imo. Got what I ordered tho. Plus one pack of buddas delight is hella ripped and fucked up lol. Probably won't be back unless they got some kill deal.


 im hella ripped jrock. Know what I'm sayyyyn. It's rikka rikka rik rik tighht dawg


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> im hella ripped jrock. Know what I'm sayyyyn. It's rikka rikka rik rik tighht dawg


Your always ripped home boy lmao.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Your always ripped home boy lmao.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3816449


Holy fuck literally lmfao. Funniest shit seen all day. He was my favorite in tpb. No bullish


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 28, 2016)

Got a pack of terpinando \ bodhi & frosted cherry cookies \ relentless


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2016)

Through Breeder's Boutique, got the legendary Fireballs [11 ct] and a free 10 pack of Engineer's Dream x Fireballs. $19 plus shipping.


----------



## jucee (Oct 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Haha nice i also got my cookiesnchem today along with other stuff ! Havent opened the pack yet View attachment 3815976


damn you got hooked up, which seedbank did you use?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 28, 2016)

jucee said:


> damn you got hooked up, which seedbank did you use?


Greenpoint


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 29, 2016)

Took advantage of TDT Halloween promo and grabbed a pack of grim reaper og from IHG and a pack of grape nightmare from SinCity


----------



## lootolsin (Oct 29, 2016)

Shout out to Gromer1. I appreciate this.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 29, 2016)

The dank team... ordered Sunday got em Friday 
 
Bought SCS thunder struck and IHG citral pakistan X platinum bubba... Got 2 3 packs of sure man magic bullet crosses freebies if anyone has info on these I'd appreciate it... also got a six pack of IHG family vault purple X purple hulk


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh man, just scored a pack of Nom Nom (GG4 x cherrypie/mainline og) by Scapegoat from Greenpoint. All the Scapegoat beans are pretty much half price as of this morning plus Greenpoint has a killer promo going right now and 2 for 1 gold nuggets rewards!


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 30, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Oh man, just scored a pack of Nom Nom (GG4 x cherrypie/mainline og) by Scapegoat from Greenpoint. All the Scapegoat beans are pretty much half price as of this morning plus Greenpoint has a killer promo going right now and 2 for 1 gold nuggets rewards!


Tell me about it got 12 packs super cheap this morning.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Tell me about it got 12 packs super cheap this morning.


Hell yes!


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuck guys lol im never broke when shit like this happens n when it does im broke


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Tell me about it got 12 packs super cheap this morning.


12 packs!?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 12 packs!?


Yea bro how we do lol


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Oct 30, 2016)

Had to order some Dog, Fireballs, Plemon and Breeders Boutique hooked it up with 3 ten packs of freebies! Sour Cherry, Deep Blue x Sour Cherry, and Sour Kush x Deep Blue. The hash pile is from two weeks of harvesting a few hundred outdoor plants, unfortunately we didn't meet our expected yields and about half of the companys employees lost their jobs including myself but this put a smile on my face.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Had to order some Dog, Fireballs, Plemon and Breeders Boutique hooked it up with 3 ten packs of freebies! Sour Cherry, Deep Blue x Sour Cherry, and Sour Kush x Deep Blue.


Would love to find someone with a couple of obtainable fem Plemons....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Well I slipped up again on bean purchases :/ I blame @Vato_504 that greenpoint deal was too good to pass up


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Well I slipped up again on bean purchases :/ I blame @Vato_504 that greenpoint deal was too good to pass up


Rehab is for quitters ain't no quitters around these parts..... Beanholics for life believe that!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Rehab is for quitters ain't no quitters around these parts..... Beanholics for life believe that!!!


Lol true. I was gonna spend that money on beans anyways lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol true. I was gonna spend that money on beans anyways lol


Man it's hard passing on deals like that. $800 worth of beans for $260 cmon


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man it's hard passing on deals like that. $800 worth of beans for $260 cmon


Im saving up lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3818599


I see ya playboy get them beans


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 30, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Tomorrow I should be getting a pack of Tangie fems by RP. They are gonna get goin right away, been dying to try this one...probably pop the full pack to find the one.


Did you pop your Tangie Beans? I am looking to get some Purple Tangie aka Blood Orange Tangie beans for a SCROG at the end of winter beginning of Spring here.

If you have do you have a grow blog? 

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 31, 2016)

ktmac20 said:


> Did you pop your Tangie Beans? I am looking to get some Purple Tangie aka Blood Orange Tangie beans for a SCROG at the end of winter beginning of Spring here.
> 
> If you have do you have a grow blog?
> 
> ...


I started just 3 Tangie beans. They're still in solo cups nothing much to see yet. Will transplant this week and get em moving along. I won't be doing a grow log but I'll post up occasional pics in the DNA thread when they are further along.


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 31, 2016)

Link to DNA thread?

Cheers


----------



## led2076 (Oct 31, 2016)

placed a Green Point order ...!!! crazy deal !!! 1620.00 worth of beans for 540.00 !!! that is exciting for me!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 31, 2016)

led2076 said:


> placed a Green Point order ...!!! crazy deal !!! 1620.00 worth of beans for 540.00 !!! that is exciting for me!!!


Thats a diesel order


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 31, 2016)

led2076 said:


> placed a Green Point order ...!!! crazy deal !!! 1620.00 worth of beans for 540.00 !!! that is exciting for me!!!


That's what I'm talking about. Welcome to the beanholics my brother..


----------



## led2076 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Welcome to the beanholics my brother..


let me introduce my self, hi I am mike and I have a problem.


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Oct 31, 2016)

You're in the wrong place for rehab @led2076 lmao  because I think we all have the same problem. No matter the budget I'm always ordering more!


----------



## led2076 (Oct 31, 2016)

can someone fill me in on how to redeem the gold nugget rewards on Green Point?
just checked and I am over 1700 now. enough for a 350.00 off coupon!! Hell Yeah!! and want to try to use that with .this sale.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 31, 2016)

Just login to your account click the gold banner on the bottom of your screen then click the one you want.


----------



## led2076 (Oct 31, 2016)

I did that and another box popped in I think a confirm box
am I suppose click that confirm box then select what I want or order my items in cart then try to redeem nuggets.
sorry if I sound unsure, but just want to do it correctly without losing my rewards.
I am not tech smart at all...can't u tell. ha ha
what happens after clicking the confirm box is the question.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Oct 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Would love to find someone with a couple of obtainable fem Plemons....


Well if you happen to be in Central Oregon in the spring that would be roughly the time I could have a couple cuts for you and smoke to sample.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 31, 2016)

led2076 said:


> I did that and another box popped in I think a confirm box
> am I suppose click that confirm box then select what I want or order my items in cart then try to redeem nuggets.
> sorry if I sound unsure, but just want to do it correctly without losing my rewards.
> I am not tech smart at all...can't u tell. ha ha
> what happens after clicking the confirm box is the question.


Yea after confirming it you should be good to go. But I'll wait to spend them considering Xmas is around the corner and he's bound to put out some more fire.


----------



## led2076 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea after confirming it you should be good to go. But I'll wait to spend them considering Xmas is around the corner and he's bound to put out some more fire.


U just talked me out of a relapse...dang only been a few hours and was ready to spend my reward nuggets.
seed addiction is real!


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 31, 2016)

led2076 said:


> U just talked me out of a relapse...dang only been a few hours and was ready to spend my reward nuggets.
> seed addiction is real!


Trust me I know man. If nobody understands you I do. That's why I don't like being on IG so much. All you see on there is fire shit then you go looking for it. But yea bro the Xmas sale will be way better watch. I have like 2k nuggets I'm waiting.


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 1, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Took advantage of TDT Halloween promo and grabbed a pack of grim reaper og from IHG and a pack of grape nightmare from SinCity


I grabbed Grape Nightmare from OES during summer. Slow start but this plant is stout and vibrant as all get out. Plant germed 8/12. It grew outside untill daylength was about 12/12 (@40N) then it went to flower room 12/12..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 2, 2016)

10 packs of Sugar Punch from Sannies (will have run almost 100 plants from this line by the time all is said and done.... such amazing genetics)
3 packs G-39 from NAW via Sannies
2 packs Kronocaine via Breeders Choice via Sannies
1 pack Mad Scientist from BC via Sannies
2 packs Oaxacan IBL from E$ko via Sannies
3 packs of Silverfields from Sannies


----------



## greywind (Nov 2, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> 10 packs of Sugar Punch from Sannies (will have run almost 100 plants from this line by the time all is said and done.... such amazing genetics)
> 3 packs G-39 from NAW via Sannies
> 2 packs Kronocaine via Breeders Choice via Sannies
> 1 pack Mad Scientist from BC via Sannies
> ...


Sannie's doesn't seem to get the love he used to. Have you ever run his Jackberry? That's a variety that I always wanted to try out. Nice pick up, happy hunting. Cheers!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 2, 2016)

Jus popped all these hoping I find 4 I like outta 22 let's do this


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 2, 2016)

greywind said:


> Sannie's doesn't seem to get the love he used to. Have you ever run his Jackberry? That's a variety that I always wanted to try out. Nice pick up, happy hunting. Cheers!


I haven't. I don't think it would be my cup of tea to be honest. Beautiful plants that line produces though.


----------



## hunter123 (Nov 3, 2016)

went old school, ordered white widow. blue widow, northern lights. the first 3 strains i grew out


----------



## Pitu (Nov 3, 2016)

Don't know but saw somebody post about greenpoint seeds just seen this message from kief sweat on instagram guys...
Fortunately I could control myself not buying or else I would have been burned on this makes me sad that people still get away with it?
Don't know how reliable the rest of his seeds are but it's still a statement from kief sweat as greenpoint has a lot of humboldt and kief sweat in stock.....


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

Pitu said:


> Don't know but saw somebody post about greenpoint seeds just seen this message from kief sweat on instagram guys...
> Fortunately I could control myself not buying or else I would have been burned on this makes me sad that people still get away with it?
> Don't know how reliable the rest of his seeds are but it's still a statement from kief sweat as greenpoint has a lot of humboldt and kief sweat in stock.....
> 
> View attachment 3821741 View attachment 3821742


Don't pay attention to that shit. Most of that shit Gu selling came from substrate. Why they never blasted Sub from running off with their gear. I guess he created their identical breeders packs too. Lol these dudes crazy.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 3, 2016)

Pitu said:


> Don't know but saw somebody post about greenpoint seeds just seen this message from kief sweat on instagram guys...
> Fortunately I could control myself not buying or else I would have been burned on this makes me sad that people still get away with it?
> Don't know how reliable the rest of his seeds are but it's still a statement from kief sweat as greenpoint has a lot of humboldt and kief sweat in stock.....
> 
> View attachment 3821741 View attachment 3821742


Greenpoint is notorious for buying third party from other seedbanks like he did from substrate when they went under. I bet they're legit, he just didn't buy then from kief or hso. I'm sure out will get figured out in a day or two then statements will be retracted. atleast I hope having scored a few packs lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Greenpoint is notorious for buying third party from other seedbanks like he did from substrate when they went under. I bet they're legit, he just didn't buy then from kief or hso. I'm sure out will get figured out in a day or two then statements will be retracted. atleast I hope having scored a few packs lol


They know where he got them beans from. Everybody knows where he got those beans. But the same banks that complaining never warned customers not to purchase from Sub. The irony in that shit. None of them posted one thing about sub being a scammer none of them keif, ihg, HSO, etc. So their post about Greenpoint is falling on deaf ears. I tell you one thing I got they shit dirt cheap. Lmao


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They know where he got them beans from. Everybody knows where he got those beans. But the same banks that complaining never warned customers not to purchase from Sub. The irony in that shit. None of them posted one thing about sub being a scammer none of them keif, ihg, HSO, etc. So their post about Greenpoint is falling on deaf ears. I tell you one thing I got they shit dirt cheap. Lmao


Hso the real scammer. They scammed me and many others in their sign up for their news letter and get free beans scam. Those fucks said if you didnt get your beans its cus the mail people stole them lol what a joke. Glad I got their stuff cheap lol


----------



## Pitu (Nov 3, 2016)

Haha thanks guys I heard a few times about this but I saw this post again so thought just about a little warning.
Like I said no worries don't know of the rest he's carrying so hope your beans are legit @Vato_504 
Don't have any experience with humboldt seeds or buying from them I only have some kief sweat lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

Pitu said:


> Haha thanks guys I heard a few times about this but I saw this post again so thought just about a little warning.
> Like I said no worries don't know of the rest he's carrying so hope your beans are legit @Vato_504
> Don't have any experience with humboldt seeds or buying from them I only have some kief sweat lol.


I don't think Greenpoint would go through buying breeders packs then add fake seeds to sell them at 66.6% off. He would loose more then gain.


----------



## Pitu (Nov 3, 2016)

Also thought I should post my latest few stuff I got lol.
  

Also got a nice gift of a friend of mine lol



Unfortunately I have to wait till the end of November when I can start again but have plenty genetics to try out haha and also for and in the Vault lol.

@Vato_504 I hope your right bro did you already receive your order or still waiting? 
But that seems like an awefull thing if it's true like you say you can't know for sure same as I offcourse just hope you didn't get burned on this one.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

Pitu said:


> Also thought I should post my latest few stuff I got lol.
> View attachment 3821808 View attachment 3821809 View attachment 3821810
> 
> Also got a nice gift of a friend of mine lol
> ...


Mine be here today I'll post it and let y'all check it out. It's nothing to file a chargeback if you think the seeds isn't right.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Nov 4, 2016)

My vault order just got here, I'm like a big kid in a candy store.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 13, 2016)

Oregon elite seeds 6 days


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 13, 2016)

Not exactly a purchase. but gonna be running some of these in my next couple grows. STOKED!


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 13, 2016)

Tell your favorite seedbank catch up. No fronts around here


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Tell your favorite seedbank catch up. No fronts around here View attachment 3830102



but why? I mean.. i'm impressed... but why?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 13, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> but why? I mean.. i'm impressed... but why?


Why not


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 13, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> but why? I mean.. i'm impressed... but why?


cuz growers grow cannabis? but seriously... monsanto would be one good reason, preserving genes, etc.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 13, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> cuz growers grow cannabis? but seriously... monsanto would be one good reason, preserving genes, etc.


Thats a reason too ! I bee buying everything i can... even when friends make seeds im on that!


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 13, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> but why? I mean.. i'm impressed... but why?


Why not? I done spent money on worst. Should see my tennis shoe collection.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Tell your favorite seedbank catch up. No fronts around here View attachment 3830102


Impressive


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 13, 2016)

I just bought some of Docs TPR.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 13, 2016)

From scapegoat Nom Nom, King Kong Cookies, Goat Banannas, and Crisco.


----------



## Strocat (Nov 13, 2016)

I got Reserva Privada OG18 .. Simply Female Honey Haze and Speed Seeds Diesel Autos


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Tell your favorite seedbank catch up. No fronts around here View attachment 3830102


I like it. Those boxes new?


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I like it. Those boxes new?


No the ones you told me about. Need about 10 more lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> No the ones you told me about. Need about 10 more lol


Lol yeah you need a chest to store all those haha


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol yeah you need a chest to store all those haha


Im always scared to store my seeds haaha if coos came i need something small to hide them or dip set


----------



## Strocat (Nov 13, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Only got a single Pure Power Plant to pop. The White Widow and Northern Light popped within 4-5 days directly in soil. Hoping Nirvana will send some new PPP. View attachment 3807337 View attachment 3807338



If you've never done blue mystic you'll enjoy it. It isnt the most potent but man if done right it has great flavor and high.

I reccomend lollipopping and topping her.. LST if ya like.

I just topped this one 4 times and lollipopped been vegging month and a half .. flipping to flower soon. its in a 3 gallon container.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im always scared to store my seeds haaha if coos came i need something small to hide them or dip set


Exact reason why I keep my biggest stash of beans at my father in law house I keep what I know I will pop sooner than later with me but hate that too lol I want my beans safe


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 14, 2016)

Strocat said:


> If you've never done blue mystic you'll enjoy it. It isnt the most potent but man if done right it has great flavor and high.
> 
> I reccomend lollipopping and topping her.. LST if ya like.
> 
> ...


I'll probably mainline them.


----------



## Strocat (Nov 14, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> I'll probably mainline them.
> 
> Holy shit.


anything to increase yield is highly recommended with blue mystic


cheers brother


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Nov 17, 2016)

Finally......My first authentic pack of DJ Shorts gear...Vanilluna... this pack came with 13 beans!!! Came with a bonus of Bodhi's Buddhas Hand as a freebie. 

Picked up 2 packs of Sappy Sour 2.0 and a pack of Abbys Road from the good folks over at Elite Pollen Nation.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 18, 2016)

Picked up a bunch of packs of Black Jack from Sweet Seeds. Fast Version, regular and auto. Also took the plunge on some more Mephisto autos for next year outside. Heisenberg Special.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 18, 2016)

Strocat said:


> If you've never done blue mystic you'll enjoy it. It isnt the most potent but man if done right it has great flavor and high.
> 
> I reccomend lollipopping and topping her.. LST if ya like.
> 
> ...



"Flowering soon", but next to a flowering plant?


You got your stuff "right"?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 18, 2016)

Just received some _Strawberry_ and _Texas Roadkill_ from Shoreline Genetics, and I have a pack of Rare Dankness' _Dank Commander_ that is supposedly on the way...but it is from TDT and they've been iffy of late, from what I'm reading on the internets. Their site is SO terrible, its almost hard to believe.


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 18, 2016)

A pack of Bodhi Space Cake and Dungeon Vault Genetics Humble Pie. I have some Archive PieFace vegging, yum.


----------



## Strocat (Nov 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> "Flowering soon", but next to a flowering plant?
> 
> 
> You got your stuff "right"?


When you have an autoflower next to a photo strain and your timer is set to 20/4 ..... yes flowering soon as the auto is flowering on 20/4 and the photo veges on 20/4. Fuck me running right??! It is possible. The auto is done as of today so i set my timer to 12/12. Ill harvest the auto sunday when i get a day off work and the blue mystic transitions into flowering.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 21, 2016)

The dank team ordered first day of promo


----------



## Strocat (Nov 21, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> The dank team ordered first day of promoView attachment 3836311


ooohhh I bet that grape nightmare is stupid good.


----------



## greywind (Nov 21, 2016)

First order from GLG came in a week after placing it. Their recent Bodhi BOGO was too good to pass up. I picked up SSDD and got the Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus freebie, along with that Starfighter x Long Bottom Leaf pack. Cheers!


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 22, 2016)

Strocat said:


> ooohhh I bet that grape nightmare is stupid good.


That's what I'm hoping for


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 22, 2016)

Finally !!!!!


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow that is one serious hybrid!! Hope your going to do a grow report. My mind was melting just looking at the label...


----------



## miketaco (Nov 22, 2016)

thanks dutch passion and bonza seeds for this success what do yall think

http://rollitup.org/t/dutch-passion-blueberry-auto-bonza.927437/


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Tell your favorite seedbank catch up. No fronts around here View attachment 3830102


buy yourself a $100 wine fridge for those. please.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 23, 2016)

Fuck fridge lol if power goes out there goes the beans


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Fuck fridge lol if power goes out there goes the beans


Nah man, as long as they aren't frozen they will keep, the fridge is a good call for someone with that many beans. I have 10 year old bag seeds that were never thoughtfully stored until last year, and they mostly still pop, some have been dank af, too. Hoping to find a good trainwreck or ak in there someday.

I did get my Dank Commander from TDT, for the record, six days no problems.


----------



## higher self (Nov 23, 2016)

1st Bodhi gear to the collection. The Zipolite is getting popped early next year.


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 23, 2016)

Finally I have something to post!


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 25, 2016)

Great lakes genetics 2 year anniversary buy one get one free packs of bodhi
Bodhi
Blueberry hashplant
Lazy lightning
Dragon fruit
Legend OG x snow lotus

Bad dawg
Starfighter x lbl


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 25, 2016)

2 packs


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Nov 25, 2016)

I used DC Seed Exchange for the first time and I got the beans in 3 days no lie. Insanely fast. I picked up a pack of Hazeman Monkey Balls which is an F2 creation of Tom Hill's Deep Chunk and it came with a 6 pack of Hazeman Strawberry Cough. And like Higher Self I just sent away for the Zipolite and Acapulco Gold from bodhi. Hoping to make some F1's with the deep chunk and landrace sativa's. With all these great US based seed companies I have developed a serious seed addiction .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 25, 2016)

Used up my golden nuggys at greenpoint....
-doc holiday
- sky pilot
- purple badlands
- Eagle Scout


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 25, 2016)

two packs of Sin City Bluepower, a pack of RD Starkiller and a pack of RD Lee Roy. On top of what I ordered last week. It's gonna be a good 2017. Cheers!


----------



## green217 (Nov 25, 2016)

Got some of Doc's dank gear. I've got some triple Purple Rhino, purple Creek. Freebjes wer dr who x grape ape and some bubble party. Just like the post a couple of of this one I got this from DC seed exchange quick shipping seems to be a reputable place. I will be doing business with them again.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 2 packs
> View attachment 3839114


I bought a pack of these a while back, but it wasn't the same packaging. Clear, no holographic stuff. They were tamper proof and seemsd legit, but in a clear plastic pack. I will be culling males soon and cloning the ladies out for test runs any day now, excited as hell to run them.


----------



## Pitu (Nov 28, 2016)

Lol not much but finally got what I wanted hope the glazed cherries will give me what I was hoping for lol.


----------



## larry bird 77 (Dec 3, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> This is my only gsc burning bush popped from seven seeds(very hard work i open the seeds with the nail) .Let's see what happens...so cross your finger for meView attachment 3797890 View attachment 3797891


The gsc at 5 weeks she looks good


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 4, 2016)

Added a few more to the collection


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 4, 2016)

New additions


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> New additions View attachment 3845570


Shiiiiit


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Shiiiiit


Lol plus going to emerald to see what goodies I can grab


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3845553 Added a few more to the collection


Ooh Barbara Bud! HotGG is a great breeder, from what I've seen. Nice pick. 



Vato_504 said:


> New additions View attachment 3845570


Some of you guys buy a lot of beans, wow.  I would if I could.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol plus going to emerald to see what goodies I can grab


Oh man you'll def get some goodies  say hi to greenline


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 4, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Ooh Barbara Bud! HotGG is a great breeder, from what I've seen. Nice pick.
> 
> 
> Some of you guys buy a lot of beans, wow.  I would if I could.


One you buy them you cant stop!!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> One you buy them you cant stop!!


I have made a few orders, but I have enough stuff to grow to last me a lot of years. I'd have to expand significantly, to justify more, and that's not terribly safe in my current situation. I jones to buy seeds a lot and spend a lot of time shopping for them, haha.
Most recently, I bought one pack of RD Dank Commander when TDT had their 37% off sale, I wanted to drop a thousand dollars, but I held back.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

I grabbed shrieker and intergalactic at tdt 37% off, plus shrieker was on sale at 80 already. Then I hit up greenpoint just a few days ago for the sale. Grabbed 5 packs and got 15 % off with the promo code so it was like 120$. I grabbed all green point gear. I'll post pics when I get it. Grabbed some cannardo cookie crosses too.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

I might skip the sin city drop. I got cookie crosses up the ass. I'm gonna grab docs new gear and big worm from some new boys in the seed game. Oh and a few of riddlers crosses like heides unicorn. Riddlers got some heat.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 2 packs
> View attachment 3839114


did your des tars & others turn up from GL yet bro?


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 4, 2016)

Just ordered these packs in the last few weeks.

Archive - Designer og, Stink bomb
Hazeman - LA pure kush
Alphakronik - Las vegas purple kush BX
Bodhi - Lion's Milk, Solo's Stash, Dank sinatra, Hollyweed , Pura vida
Gage Green - Starlet kush

I want some kush that leaves a dank incence aroma after being smoked.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> New additions View attachment 3845570


I recognize the green paper Vato.
I just got these beans in the old p.o.box.
I really need some help with my new addiction!


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol plus going to emerald to see what goodies I can grab


please get me any seedline from aficionado seeds... kthx.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> did your des tars & others turn up from GL yet bro?


Not yet bro but i expect them this week, u waiting in something from gl


----------



## greencropper (Dec 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Not yet bro but i expect them this week, u waiting in something from gl


thats cool, nahh i didnt order, i was lacking the courage cos i heard they were closing, hope yours hit the postbox soon!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I might skip the sin city drop. I got cookie crosses up the ass. I'm gonna grab docs new gear and big worm from some new boys in the seed game. Oh and a few of riddlers crosses like heides unicorn. Riddlers got some heat.


I'm getting sick of all the cookie crosses and I havn't even grown them. It seems pretty trendy and I am a rebel, lol.
I got a few cookie freebies. There's 1 in particular, that I can't wait to pop, Scourge by IRG. GSC X Chem4 X SKS. I have no idea what the SKS is. 
Maybe, someone here knows?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 4, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> please get me any seedline from aficionado seeds... kthx.


Won't be cheap they super expensive


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Won't be cheap they super expensive


Yeah like 150-250/pack. They just aren't available to out of staters.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Yeah like 150-250/pack. They just aren't available to out of staters.


That black lime reserve


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That black lime reserve


I'd love it. I got to sample In the Pines last year. I'd prefer something a little more relaxed but I got tons of work done, good energy buzz.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> I'd love it. I got to sample In the Pines last year. I'd prefer something a little more relaxed but I got tons of work done, good energy buzz.


Yeah I wish there was a version of black lime reserve on the market by someone


----------



## L S D Pepper (Dec 5, 2016)

First pack and grow just started using White Label "purple bud" x5.
Reasoning was nice easy,heavy indica strain with a good natural resistance to PH fluctuations.

Will continue to mess around with easy to grow strains until I'm able to acquire the knowledge to properly grow my 2 dream strains, Malawi gold & Durban Poison. <3


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 5, 2016)

I want to say that SKS was sweet kush skunk. I'm not 100% sure though, I believe substrate had SKS available from IRG when he was still around


Bakersfield said:


> I'm getting sick of all the cookie crosses and I havn't even grown them. It seems pretty trendy and I am a rebel, lol.
> I got a few cookie freebies. There's 1 in particular, that I can't wait to pop, Scourge by IRG. GSC X Chem4 X SKS. I have no idea what the SKS is.
> Maybe, someone here knows?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> I want to say that SKS was sweet kush skunk. I'm not 100% sure though, I believe substrate had SKS available from IRG when he was still around


Thanks, blu3bird. That sounds legit and familiar.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2016)

Me to Me... no more seed purchase for the year..



This came from spsb.. It took sometime but it finally has arrived!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Yeah like 150-250/pack. They just aren't available to out of staters.


You mean $250- $400. 

They don't have any packs under $200 even.


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 5, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You mean $250- $400.
> 
> They don't have any packs under $200 even.


They've raised their prices from last I heard. I can't say I blame them.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 5, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You mean $250- $400.
> 
> They don't have any packs under $200 even.


I wonder if they'll have anything new at the cup.


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I wonder if they'll have anything new at the cup.


I'd split a pack with you if you wanna get wacky and get one. Didn't realize they raised prices.


Vato_504 said:


> I wonder if they'll have anything new at the cup.


Not sure. I can't peal off $400 for a pack... but I would split one if you get a little crazy at the cup.


----------



## chillok (Dec 5, 2016)

Just received these Humboldt Raspberry Diesel beans. Impressive packaging, a quality touch. It's been tough choosing my first fruit strain; I was going for Blue Dream but wanted to be different. I plan to run two with two of something else, maybe super lemon haze. A quick pic then to the vault for now..


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 5, 2016)

Screw hso they suck ass


----------



## chillok (Dec 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Screw hso they suck ass


This is my first time ordering their beans. Why do they suck? Not the whole naming thing I hope. I found a 2013 thread with people whining about that which I found to be quite silly.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

chillok said:


> This is my first time ordering their beans. Why do they suck? Not the whole naming thing I hope. I found a 2013 thread with people whining about that which I found to be quite silly.


Hso lemon garlic og first pic. Hso black dog second pic. I got my gear awhile back so maybe I got lucky. Just my experience tho. I have heard a lot of bad and a lot of good. These are at 4 weeks old exactly.


----------



## chillok (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Hso lemon garlic og first pic. Hso black dog second pic. I got my gear awhile back so maybe I got lucky. Just my experience tho. I have heard a lot of bad and a lot of good. These are at 4 weeks old exactly.


There are some industry experts here, people that know the stories of how many breeders started. I respect opinions on breeder rep, etc.

But when half the breeders I could list get at least one "they suck" comment, well my faith in people's opinions falters..


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2016)

chillok said:


> This is my first time ordering their beans. Why do they suck? Not the whole naming thing I hope. I found a 2013 thread with people whining about that which I found to be quite silly.



Not sure about their genetics but read some of this thread & you will know why HSO rep aint to good around here lol!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-33



Thefarmer12 said:


> Ain't got a dog in this fight but I love how HSO said they would get their lawyer involved, slander him, and tell the credit card company/web host on him. Snitches....


All because Greenpoint seeds were reselling HSO packs.


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 6, 2016)

chillok said:


> This is my first time ordering their beans. Why do they suck? Not the whole naming thing I hope. I found a 2013 thread with people whining about that which I found to be quite silly.


I've grown several HSO freebies and they were all surprisingly good. For the price, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

higher self said:


> Not sure about their genetics but read some of this thread & you will know why HSO rep aint to good around here lol!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-33
> 
> ...


Ah see this is the kinda shit I don't like to read about breeders. After reading a bit sure seems like hso is using his rep to be a dick and snitch and that's not acceptable imo. Especially if smaller guys didn't say shit, hso should have taken the higher road. Bad p.r. for hso no doubt. 

I have switched to smaller cottage breeders tho. More attention to the plants qualities imo. I have a bunch of leftover hso gear so I popped some just for the fun of it.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 6, 2016)

In house genetics Poweredbydiesel420 black friday sale
Ogkb v2.1
Rainbow cookies (thanks amos)
Silver pie

Freebies
Platinum s1 fem x7
snowman x purple hulk reg x3
Ghost Og x purple hulk reg x5


----------



## chillok (Dec 6, 2016)

higher self said:


> Not sure about their genetics but read some of this thread & you will know why HSO rep aint to good around here lol!
> 
> All because Greenpoint seeds were reselling HSO packs.


Thanks I'll check that out. choosing seeds is a biotch!


----------



## chillok (Dec 6, 2016)

Any opinions who's got the best Blue Dream beans?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

chillok said:


> Thanks I'll check that out. choosing seeds is a biotch!


I find myself going WTF was I thinking, with some of my seed purchases.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I find myself going WTF was I thinking, with some of my seed purchases.


No joke. I look at some shit like, i must have been stupid high to have bought that.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 7, 2016)

Pitu said:


> View attachment 3841069
> Lol not much but finally got what I wanted hope the glazed cherries will give me what I was hoping for lol.


I just ran some glazed cherries from breeders stock. They smell so good. I dont have any pics of the run but below is a test bud pic. The buzz runs deep and last a longgg time. Has a cherry/mint/pine smell and taste. The bud is about 8 days dried give or take.


----------



## higher self (Dec 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Ah see this is the kinda shit I don't like to read about breeders. After reading a bit sure seems like hso is using his rep to be a dick and snitch and that's not acceptable imo. Especially if smaller guys didn't say shit, hso should have taken the higher road. Bad p.r. for hso no doubt.
> 
> I have switched to smaller cottage breeders tho. More attention to the plants qualities imo. I have a bunch of leftover hso gear so I popped some just for the fun of it.


I agree no need for all that. @Gu~ did sell those HSO packs for like $2 to get rid of the stock, that was pretty kick ass! I defiantly feel you on smaller breeders plus their easier to reach/ get in contact with. Im pretty much done buying seeds when my last pack comes in. 2017 is all about the pollen chucks lol!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 7, 2016)

higher self said:


> I agree no need for all that. @Gu~ did sell those HSO packs for like $2 to get rid of the stock, that was pretty kick ass! I defiantly feel you on smaller breeders plus their easier to reach/ get in contact with. Im pretty much done buying seeds when my last pack comes in. 2017 is all about the pollen chucks lol!


I'm gonna have to follow u brother. I have probably at least a 150 seed packs with another 10 on the way. I think I should be able to bred some kick ass strains...hopefully. Just went threw the girls and found a male god stomper that reeks and a cookie stomper that's meh. 

I have had my encounter with a few big breeders over seed quality and was essentially told to piss off. That's fine I just won't buy there seeds ever again. I laid easily over a g into their seeds and thats how they treat the people putting food on their plate lmao. Don't bite the hand that feeds you! Even my animals know that lmao.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 7, 2016)

chillok said:


> Any opinions who's got the best Blue Dream beans?


No one has the best blue dream seeds do yourself a favor and try and find a better strain that shit is old and not good old like 1980's Oldsmobile type old uugghhh


----------



## higher self (Dec 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm gonna have to follow u brother. I have probably at least a 150 seed packs with another 10 on the way. I think I should be able to bred some kick ass strains...hopefully. Just went threw the girls and found a male god stomper that reeks and a cookie stomper that's meh.
> 
> I have had my encounter with a few big breeders over seed quality and was essentially told to piss off. That's fine I just won't buy there seeds ever again. I laid easily over a g into their seeds and thats how they treat the people putting food on their plate lmao. Don't bite the hand that feeds you! Even my animals know that lmao.


Right, would think we would have some good stuff to work with by now. Also plants probably adjust to our different growing environments through progeny imo. That's why it always looks soo dank when breeders show their stuff & why I always get something different than their description most of the time.

Yeah I reached out to one over seed shortage in pack & they never came through on sending out what I was shorted. Like you got a million seeds over there bro I just need 7. I dont even want to pop the pack now just because but its sounds killer I have to next yr lol!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 7, 2016)

higher self said:


> Right, would think we would have some good stuff to work with by now. Also plants probably adjust to our different growing environments through progeny imo. That's why it always looks soo dank when breeders show their stuff & why I always get something different than their description most of the time.
> 
> Yeah I reached out to one over seed shortage in pack & they never came through on sending out what I was shorted. Like you got a million seeds over there bro I just need 7. I dont even want to pop the pack now just because but its sounds killer I have to next yr lol!


Yeah money and greed goes to some of these guys heads. Being a dick tho is bs. I'm a stoner I'm naturally a happy guy. I dunno how some of these breeders are so uptight and grimey. I explained to a breeder once that if I pay 125 a pack and only get 4 plants that's a shitty deal, like 30$ a seed. "Well it's luck of the draw". Sure we can call it luck of the draw.... or we can just say your a dirt bag breeder in it for money. 

I'm excited to breed my own gear. It will be a new adventure in the game for me.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> No joke. I look at some shit like, i must have been stupid high to have bought that.


Some of my early purchases were crap. ..just went with the cheap kc brains...Never got much good or of them. ...but I think i just sucked at growing back then haha


----------



## chillok (Dec 7, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> No one has the best blue dream seeds do yourself a favor and try and find a better strain that shit is old and not good old like 1980's Oldsmobile type old uugghhh


Will do thanks!


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 7, 2016)

chillok said:


> Will do thanks!


I think that HSO's is what most people consider to be the "Blue Dream". I have a 3 pack myself. Don't let anyone change your plan so if you want to run Blue Dream, run it. I have a friend on here that gives me the same grief but I'll run it anyway, nail it, and love it. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> I think that HSO's is what most people consider to be the "Blue Dream". I have a 3 pack myself. Don't let anyone change your plan so if you want to run Blue Dream, run it. I have a friend on here that gives me the same grief but I'll run it anyway, nail it, and love it. lol


Consensus on the HSO thread, and my experience w/ 2, is that you'll usually get huge yields of tasty weak sauce.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Consensus on the HSO thread, and my experience w/ 2, is that you'll usually get huge yields of tasty weak sauce.


Black dog wasn't potent? What strains are the heavy hitters in your opinion


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Black dog wasn't potent? What strains are the heavy hitters in your opinion


My black dog is killer. Stinky and greasy. I highly recommend for anyone with a berry Gas flavor on the pallet.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Consensus on the HSO thread, and my experience w/ 2, is that you'll usually get huge yields of tasty weak sauce.


What 2?


----------



## Bubba's girl (Dec 7, 2016)

Grabbed some Violator Kush today. Have smoked plenty, always loved it, haven't even looked into grow reports yet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Black dog wasn't potent? What strains are the heavy hitters in your opinion


I was responding to the previous post on HSO Blue Dream.

I loved Black Dog...have said so often.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I was responding to the previous post on HSO Blue Dream.
> 
> I loved Black Dog...have said so often.
> 
> View attachment 3848286


You sure have buddy


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 7, 2016)

Have a pack of Plushberry and Cherrygasm coming tomorrow! Only ran 1 unknown TGA strain before. Real lemoneee.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I was responding to the previous post on HSO Blue Dream.
> 
> I loved Black Dog...have said so often.
> 
> View attachment 3848286


Ah couldn't agree with you more. I ran hso blue dream and was pretty sore with what came out. Put a sour taste in my mouth for hso for a bit. I had 4 of their blue dream and all 4 were garbage. Leafy, larfy, hairy, loose, wanted 12 weeks and wouldn't stop stretching. All my other hso gear is good so far.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 8, 2016)

Queen of Hearts
Scotts OG
UK Chem


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hso did cap


littlegiant said:


> Have a pack of Plushberry and Cherrygasm coming tomorrow! Only ran 1 unknown TGA strain before. Real lemoneee.


I have the sativa pheno of querkle and its crazy! It will give you a legit panic attack if you over do it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I wonder if they'll have anything new at the cup.


No just flowers I was told by them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah money and greed goes to some of these guys heads. Being a dick tho is bs. I'm a stoner I'm naturally a happy guy. I dunno how some of these breeders are so uptight and grimey. I explained to a breeder once that if I pay 125 a pack and only get 4 plants that's a shitty deal, like 30$ a seed. "Well it's luck of the draw". Sure we can call it luck of the draw.... or we can just say your a dirt bag breeder in it for money.
> 
> I'm excited to breed my own gear. It will be a new adventure in the game for me.


I would have to disagree. One seed/ One plant can yeild you.. Qp / Hp / Pound even an Oz. So even at one seed you have gotten all your money back, plus you can take clones.

If you have four mom plants you have your choice to narrow down a pheno that you like.

Are you a dispensary searching through at least 10 -20 packs like Jungleboyz to find that prized pheno?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I would have to disagree. One seed/ One plant can yeild you.. Qp / Hp / Pound even an Oz. So even at one seed you have gotten all your money back, plus you can take clones.
> 
> If you have four mom plants you have your choice to narrow down a pheno that you like.
> 
> Are you a dispensary searching through at least 10 -20 packs like Jungleboyz to find that prized pheno?


So by what ur saying is its fine for a vendor to sell u 10 seeds 6 of which are shit lmao. I just like getting what I payed for. Especially if ur some acclaimed breeder that's called bad public relations. 

Yes I run 10 plants to select a pheno for quality. 4 out of 10 is 60% of ur pheno hunt gone. That's shitty imo but to each his own eh. I'm sure many dudes here run more than 10 seeds at a time to hunt for phenos for breeding. If ur not breeding ur wouldn't care to see a plants full range of genetic expressions tho.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> So by what ur saying is its fine for a vendor to sell u 10 seeds 6 of which are shit lmao. I just like getting what I payed for. Especially if ur some acclaimed breeder that's called bad public relations.
> 
> Yes I run 10 plants to select a pheno for quality. 4 out of 10 is 60% of ur pheno hunt gone. That's shitty imo but to each his own eh. I'm sure many dudes here run more than 10 seeds at a time to hunt for phenos for breeding. If ur not breeding ur wouldn't care to see a plants full range of genetic expressions tho.


Seeds are always a gamble from any brerder. I want all my seeds to pop out of 10 or 12 pack, but whatever happens in nature happens. 

I have enough packs to go through...


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Seeds are always a gamble from any brerder. I want all my seeds to pop out of 10 or 12 pack, but whatever happens in nature happens.
> 
> I have enough packs to go through...


Oh I see what ur saying now sorry for the hostility lol. Makes sense now. No I mean I opened a pack of 10 to find 6 white seeds lacking a embryo. I was pissed when I opened that pack. If I germ 10 seeds and all show tap root and only 2 come up, your right that's nature. No room to complain about nature lol.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 8, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Seeds are always a gamble from any brerder. I want all my seeds to pop out of 10 or 12 pack, *but whatever happens in nature happens. *
> 
> I have enough packs to go through...


Right there in bold. We can try to control breeding and genetics , but it's still nature, shit happens. Anyone who expects seeds to be 100% viable and be exact copies of one another is dreaming. I'm not saying there aren't more stabilized stains, but even the best stabilized strain still has the genetic coding to do odd things.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 8, 2016)

So I got this year's order in. HSO green crack, chemdawg, blue dream . DP durban poison. GH jack herer, trainwreck. Dinafem strawberry amnesia. Heavyweight fruit punch. Plus free Dr Krippling roulette and OG kush autos.

Anyone know about the DRS OG kush auto? I can't find anything on it.


----------



## higher self (Dec 8, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I would have to disagree. One seed/ One plant can yeild you.. Qp / Hp / Pound even an Oz. So even at one seed you have gotten all your money back, plus you can take clones.
> 
> If you have four mom plants you have your choice to narrow down a pheno that you like.
> 
> Are you a dispensary searching through at least 10 -20 packs like Jungleboyz to find that prized pheno?


I get this logic but still not down with it especially since I don't sell anything. The way I see making my money back is making seeds myself, the bud is like the icing on the cake lol!

Jungleboyz are clearly professionals & I cant do what they do, really no need to compare. I get the searching through 10-20 packs for pheno hunt but that prized pheno is in one, two ect... of those packs right? Having 20 packs doesn't make prized pheno's appear out of nowhere. I think having 20 packs to search through just eliminates one relying on luck to find prized keepers. I don't have the space to grow out but maybe 3 packs at a time, so I'm just betting to get lucky. I don't like using the word luck but it's the best word to describe what I mean. I guess is more of a probability thing.

For example I'm growing a strain that's supposed to take 14-16 weeks to flower, only popped 7 seeds, 5 made it 4 were females. I have a pheno that looks like an 8-9 week finisher. I would say that I hit the jackpot pheno with this one and I had only 4 plants to select from.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bottom line is breeders need to do qc on their products with germ tests and achieve atleast 80% before they release the beans. Most breeders do this and adjust the beans per pack accordingly based on their germ percentage. That being said, some dick head breeders don't care enough about their product or their customer base to do this. ..these breeders go down hard and fast in this social media age


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 8, 2016)

My latest seed purchase was:
200pks Dungeons Vault Genetics
Brandywine
False Teeth
False Teeth V2
False Teeth V3
Foul Mouth
Gorilla Glue #4 S1 - Feminized
Gorilla Grapes - Feminized
Grand Slam
Grand Slam V2
Grand Slam V3
Grandpas Breath F2
Grandpas Breath F2 V2
Grandpas Breath F2 V3
Grandpas Breath F2 V4
Humble Pie
Palpatine


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> My latest seed purchase was:
> 200pks Dungeons Vault Genetics
> Brandywine
> False Teeth
> ...


I want that gorilla glue and gorilla grapes lol


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 8, 2016)

I flew out to seattle and took dvg to dinner at The Met.
I was messing around with the waiter and said "I bet Bill orders the Wagyu ribeye..."
I started started to chuckle a little bit thinking he wouldn't know what I was talking about, because I'm obviously not on a first name basis with Bill Gates, but he leans back and says "yeah, I wait on him all the time, he sits right over there" pointing to a table in the corner.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> I flew out to seattle and took dvg to dinner at The Met.
> I was messing around with the waiter and said "I bet Bill orders the Wagyu ribeye..."
> I started started to chuckle a little bit thinking he wouldn't know what I was talking about, because I'm obviously not on a first name basis with Bill Gates, but he leans back and say "yeah, I wait on him all the time, he sits right over there" pointing to a table in the corner.


Lmfao living like a boss, dinner at the met very nice brother. Dvg always be going to lunch and dinners he is a busy man.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Got my gear in today. Very happy to say the least.


----------



## bigbluegoo (Dec 8, 2016)

the mailman was showing some love today


----------



## higher self (Dec 12, 2016)

Latest from various sources. Salty at the no breeder packs from attitude order but hey I got my two packs Headbanger & freebie pack of Sour Power

The Jungle Scout is GSC (Forum) x Colombian Gold. Got those 2 packs for price of one Cannarado Thin Mint cross & I rather have regulars over fems.

Few more purchases this year & im out the seed game. Need to snag some CBD strains.


----------



## Peachbubble (Dec 12, 2016)

chillok said:


> Just received these Humboldt Raspberry Diesel beans. Impressive packaging, a quality touch. It's been tough choosing my first fruit strain; I was going for Blue Dream but wanted to be different. I plan to run two with two of something else, maybe super lemon haze. A quick pic then to the vault for now..
> View attachment 3846643 View attachment 3846644


Growing Raspberry Diesel 39 days into flower as we speek. Looks tempting with lots of buds covered with white and orange hairs and snow on the sun leafes. Also just starting to smell kinda cool like Sour D with an extra sweetness that becomes stronger day by day.

Thinking of 70 days in flower and really looking fwd to the smoke


----------



## j to the c (Dec 13, 2016)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Most recent purchases
> 
> *Sannies*
> *Sannies Jack F8-* Love love love Sannies Jack!!! just don't have room to mother one too tall for my room have to 12/12 from seed.
> ...


I ordered thc bomb, had 8 males, both girls sucked. Started 10 c-99 at the same time. 8 females, so it wasn't just me. Might try again though.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Dec 13, 2016)

higher self said:


> Latest from various sources. Salty at the no breeder packs from attitude order but hey I got my two packs Headbanger & freebie pack of Sour Power
> 
> The Jungle Scout is GSC (Forum) x Colombian Gold. Got those 2 packs for price of one Cannarado Thin Mint cross & I rather have regulars over fems.
> 
> ...


Just happened to notice that Rockstar from Med-Man....lots of people hate but there is some real fire to be found there...had a great pheno I dubbed "Gone in 60 seconds" didn't matter if it was an Oz or an LB instantly gone  GL!


----------



## higher self (Dec 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Just happened to notice that Rockstar from Med-Man....lots of people hate but there is some real fire to be found there...had a great pheno I dubbed "Gone in 60 seconds" didn't matter if it was an Oz or an LB instantly gone  GL!


That's what's up! I have 2 more seeds of those from another order. Defiantly keep them in mind when I run next wave of kush strains.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 13, 2016)

Got thugs breath pb breath pugs breath Sophie's breath meatbreath and wounded warrior from thug pug and sour sunset from crockett 2016 sucked fareal but on a positive note I built a pretty serious bean collection in like 3 months


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 14, 2016)

You know I had to get my scamming on at the cup. Yo @akhiymjames you think I can file a chargeback on a cash payment LMAO!!!


----------



## churtmunk (Dec 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3853631 You know I had to get my scamming on at the cup. Yo @akhiymjames you think I can file a chargeback on a cash payment LMAO!!!


that scouts honor.. that grand lemon reserve... that starbux.. them zkittlez crosses.. triangle mints fuuuuck. @Vato_504 i can help you get rid of those lil bastads


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 14, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> that scouts honor.. that grand lemon reserve... that starbux.. them zkittlez crosses.. triangle mints fuuuuck. @Vato_504 i can help you get rid of those lil bastads


I'm not selfish fam. Organic cuts for all my peeps trust that.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 14, 2016)

so much fuego


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 14, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> so much fuego


All we need now is Starduster


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> All we need now is Starduster


Soon!


----------



## AAjax (Dec 14, 2016)

My latest order from the Attitude, gonna take me years to work through all these. Holiday promo plus bitcoin bonus

G13 Labs Seeds Chocolate Heaven
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
1
$39.38
G13 Labs Seeds OG13
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
1
$39.38
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Dinafem Seeds Critical Cheese

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #3 Greenbud Seeds White Widow x AK 47 Early Version

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Peach Puree CBD

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Auto Seeds Berry Ryder

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Humboldt Seed Organization Black D.O.G.

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
T H Seeds Akorn AKA Snowbud

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
T H Seeds Original BubbleGum

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Dinafem Seeds Big Kush

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds Auto Critical Kush AKA Auto Critical Rapido

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Bomb Seeds THC Bomb

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Blueberry Gum

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Delicious Seeds Honeybells

1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Blueberry Gum #2

2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3853631 You know I had to get my scamming on at the cup. Yo @akhiymjames you think I can file a chargeback on a cash payment LMAO!!!


Got some major heat there! This is what will have me considering catching a plane out to one of those cups to stock up instead of being online seed fiend


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 15, 2016)

higher self said:


> Got some major heat there! This is what will have me considering catching a plane out to one of those cups to stock up instead of being online seed fiend


Yea that and prices is much cheaper plus you're eliminating the middleman.


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea that and prices is much cheaper plus you're eliminating the middleman.


Exactly middleman is what I dislike about seed buying.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 15, 2016)

higher self said:


> Exactly middleman is what I dislike about seed buying.


Yea once they start making a little money they forget where they started and start lacking and doing whatever they feel because they done built a fan base. I'm glad I don't need to buy shit again. I'll play with the strains I have and the strains my potnas have and we'll hopefully make magic.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3853631 You know I had to get my scamming on at the cup. Yo @akhiymjames you think I can file a chargeback on a cash payment LMAO!!!


Dang I didn't even know you scooped that scouts honor and Starbux and those other aficiondo packs! Some real heat! Did they have any of the black lime reserve?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dang I didn't even know you scooped that scouts honor and Starbux and those other aficiondo packs! Some real heat! Did they have any of the black lime reserve?


Nah meangene didn't release his gear this year. They had a cross with his black lime x zkittlez that sold out so fast. I'm quite sure next year meangene will release his lime pop gear. You know I was running to see if I could grab Citrus Farmer that was gone so I had to ruin somebody else's day by grabbing both SH.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea that and prices is much cheaper plus you're eliminating the middleman.


When's the next big event in socal ??


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 15, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> When's the next big event in socal ??


I know the next cup is in Vegas in March.


----------



## mrsantacruz (Dec 15, 2016)

Peak Beans Northern Skunk or Skunk Berry would be my suggestion. I've been running Peak for about 1.5 years always have great service. Northern Berry all my patients LOVE. Taste and smell is YUM YUM


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I know the next cup is in Vegas in March.


I can do vegas in march that's like 3 hours from me I'm in the ie


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 15, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> I can do vegas in march that's like 3 hours from me I'm in the ie


Seedbankforhumanity just did a restock on dying breed.


----------



## churtmunk (Dec 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Seedbankforhumanity just did a restock on dying breed.


I'm sure you know but you on the funk charity auctions on ig right now? Some pretty rare gems popping up


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2016)

with thanks to thinktankextracts on IG, class act all the way, cheap OS shipping with every means of payment available, way to go! penknife used to hold down freebie cactido pack


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2016)

S/O to @Gu~ for this 2 for 1 deal!


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 20, 2016)

Excited to get these, but can't pop em till the end of Jan


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

Grew out the Elephant Stomper before but should find better in these packs.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 31, 2016)

AAjax, what a list man. 
Higherself, I'm quite jelly of the grapestomper stardawg cross you have there haha. Enjoy those brother. 
My last purchase was for 
1 pack of mango haze x the white
1 pack of ghost train haze x the white
Unity seeds from SHN


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 31, 2016)

I've heard so many mixed reviews with attitude, but lately it seems like a lot of people go through them? What do you guys think? I was comfortable going through midweek song


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> AAjax, what a list man.
> Higherself, I'm quite jelly of the grapestomper stardawg cross you have there haha. Enjoy those brother.
> My last purchase was for
> 1 pack of mango haze x the white
> ...


Thanks glad Hazeman dropped them & as regs at that. I'll be on the look out for males to keep. I was checking out Unity Seeds earlier wanted the Durban x Mango Haze.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 31, 2016)

They were sold out by the time I got there haha. Where'd you scoop those haze man at if you don't mind me asking


----------



## green217 (Dec 31, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> They were sold out by the time I got there haha. Where'd you scoop those haze man at if you don't mind me asking


Not sure where he snagged them at. But I know DCseed exchange has Hazeman. Ive bought beans from them and was happy.

Link:
https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html#!/Hazeman-Seeds/c/21097870/offset=0&sort=nameAsc


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> They were sold out by the time I got there haha. Where'd you scoop those haze man at if you don't mind me asking



Incanlama on IG had the new drop.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 31, 2016)

Didn't know you could just use instagram to find seed dealers haha


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Didn't know you could just use instagram to find seed dealers haha


Yeah there are a good few that are pretty legit. Was my 1st time using one of them.


----------



## Worcester (Jan 1, 2017)

Kind Sir said:


> I've heard so many mixed reviews with attitude, but lately it seems like a lot of people go through them? What do you guys think? I was comfortable going through midweek song


Most of us were cool with midweek until the credit card situation hit the fan. I found Attitude took visa credit card,has been able to get my seeds to me safely on the east coast without guarantee 5times dec.-jan. Delivery time is 10-12 days. Good Luck and a Happy New Year to you and yours.. Don't forget the code for money off at check out!!!!


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Kind Sir said:


> I've heard so many mixed reviews with attitude, but lately it seems like a lot of people go through them? What do you guys think? I was comfortable going through midweek song


Just did 2 purchases through them this month got both packages one even had the green sticker of death. I miss the coffee cups but like getting my beans so.


----------



## Worcester (Jan 1, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Just did 2 purchases through them this month got both packages one even had the green sticker of death. I miss the coffee cups but like getting my beans so.


I liked the little tin containers,that Lewis didn't think would make it thru....


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Worcester said:


> I liked the little tin containers,that Lewis didn't think would make it thru....


I wish I got something like that save me money on buying storage containers for my seeds.


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2017)

Just got my order from sea of seeds from sensi seeds. Got 10 of the big bud and some great freebie there was 1 gsc 1 jack herer 2 loud sour diesel 7/8. But do love the big bud


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 1, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> Just got my order from sea of seeds from sensi seeds. Got 10 of the big bud and some great freebie there was 1 gsc 1 jack herer 2 loud sour diesel 7/8. But do love the big bud View attachment 3865521



No breeder packs?


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> No breeder packs?


No to get them in to country its safer to get them removed. I would love to get them in breeder pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2017)

Kind Sir said:


> I've heard so many mixed reviews with attitude, but lately it seems like a lot of people go through them? What do you guys think? I was comfortable going through midweek song


There are so many online banks states side now and on ig. 

http://www.holisticnursery.com/

https://www.seedsherenow.com/
Just a few.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 1, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> No to get them in to country its safer to get them removed. I would love to get them in breeder pack


this is just fucking crazy logic


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey atleast they gave him a sandwich baggie lol


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 1, 2017)

I personally like the sites that have credit card payment set up. I'm lazy and it's easy lol


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd much rather use credit card then send cash internationally even if it's with registered mail. I only wanted to get like 70$ worth of seeds and American Seedbanks I've seen have only had full packs.

I'd love a seedbanks that uses credit cards that is reliable (you've used them a couple times.) Any help?


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 1, 2017)

Cropking seeds
I have used them personally twice with My Visa


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 1, 2017)

That's a couple right?


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> this is just fucking crazy logic


How do you work that out


----------



## greencropper (Jan 1, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> No to get them in to country its safer to get them removed. I would love to get them in breeder pack


bro im in australia & gave up on stealth packages about 5yrs ago, have had approx 30+ orders from the UK & US in that time come through without a hitch, including orders with the humboldt seeds 'block of wood' seed packs, im not in QLD...have heard customs are tighter there? i cant sleep at nite if i grow beans from a plain satchel & not a breeders pack, lifes too short...


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 1, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> That's a couple right?


Lol yup thanks man


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> bro im in australia & gave up on stealth packages about 5yrs ago, have had approx 30+ orders from the UK & US in that time come through without a hitch, including orders with the humboldt seeds 'block of wood' seed packs, im not in QLD...have heard customs are tighter there?


Really well that good news. Yes i have heard they are hard to get them in to QLD. Just have to much to lose like to play it safe. I have done around 20 orders and always do them over xmas. I,m down in VIC would have to be one of the better places to bring them in


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Seedsherenow has credit card but literally has everything marked up like 25% more than anyone else. Maybe they get charged for the cc processing or they are just greedy like most the people in the mmj industry. Hard to say but Ive spent ridiculous amounts of money on seeds over the years. I'm gonna try not to buy any for a while. I mean shit, I got more than I could probably grow in a lifetime haha


----------



## greencropper (Jan 1, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> Really well that good news. Yes i have heard they are hard to get them in to QLD. Just have to much to lose like to play it safe. I have done around 20 orders and always do them over xmas. I,m down in VIC would have to be one of the better places to bring them in


its because 'certain' seedbanks mentioned elsewhere on this site ship beans other than what was purchased in plain satchels make it imperative to obtain the original sealed breeders packs...unless i score beans from a private grower


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 1, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Seedsherenow has credit card but literally has everything marked up like 25% more than anyone else. Maybe they get charged for the cc processing or they are just greedy like most the people in the mmj industry. Hard to say but Ive spent ridiculous amounts of money on seeds over the years. I'm gonna try not to buy any for a while. I mean shit, I got more than I could probably grow in a lifetime haha


Nah it's the greed part.


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> its because 'certain' seedbanks mentioned elsewhere on this site ship beans other than what was purchased in plain satchels make it imperative to obtain the original sealed breeders packs...unless i score beans from a private grower


I have so many great seed strain. I have had these ones for about a year now they are the holy grail and popped them about a month ago


----------



## greencropper (Jan 1, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> I have so many great seed strain. I have had these ones for about a year now they are the holy grail and popped them about a month ago


are they called 'holy grail'?


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes DNA genetics called holy grail kush


----------



## greencropper (Jan 1, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> Yes DNA genetics called holy grail kush


hope you post them in your journal man, you grow some of the fattest buds ive ever seen! kickon in '17!


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hope you post them in your journal man, you grow some of the fattest buds ive ever seen! kickon in '17!


Thanks I do try. Yes I will do that


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 5, 2017)

Hashmask = Koffee (Alien OG x Alien Kush f2) x Gasmask (Cherry Pie / Alien Kush f2 x Cherry Pie / Starfighter f2)

Cherry Pit = Cherry Alien (Cherry Pie x Alien Kush f2) x Gasmask

Exotic Genetix: Black Mamba = Mint Chocolate Chip (Mystery Cookies x Green Ribbon BX) x The Cube (Starfighter f1 x Starfighter IX2)

StickyBun OG = (Sour Dubble x Cherry Pie) x Sweatband OG (Fire OG x Loompa's Headband BX1)


----------



## Pitu (Jan 5, 2017)

Not much but at least I've finally got my hands on them lol.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice score @ForRealz 
Mine landed as well.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 5, 2017)

Niiiice! Can't go wrong with a well-fitting Hashmask!!! @Gonefishn7420


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 5, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> Niiiice! Can't go wrong with a well-fitting Hashmask!!! @Gonefishn7420


No an I got an email today from pnwr I think I'm going after some more , I know they untested but it's pnwr exotic colab gotta be fire in there. Just not sure what else I want yet.


----------



## higher self (Jan 6, 2017)

Had to have more of the Irene this was probably the last pack available through US vendors


----------



## churtmunk (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 8, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> View attachment 3869176
> 
> Hashmask = Koffee (Alien OG x Alien Kush f2) x Gasmask (Cherry Pie / Alien Kush f2 x Cherry Pie / Starfighter f2)
> 
> ...


Nice.
Im starting something close to sweetband. Except Its Norcal Fire og x Yetti Og (aka yetti squared)

Cabin Fever Freak made these a few years ago.


----------



## 806KING (Jan 9, 2017)

Bam  got these in kinda wanna drop them in now !


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 9, 2017)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3871835 Bam  got these in kinda wanna drop them in now !


Nice score...where'd ya scoop?


----------



## 806KING (Jan 9, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Nice score...where'd ya scoop?


http://www.reliableusaseedbank.com/


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 9, 2017)

806KING said:


> http://www.reliableusaseedbank.com/


Niceee. I missed the drop. Not happy about it. I wanted tropicanna or tropic thunder


----------



## Gaz29 (Jan 9, 2017)

Waiting on strappleberry (sannies site,NAW breeders) coming.. It's not long released so I'm well pleased I've got myself sum, plus i chose 5 x regular purple chemdog x headcandy for my freebies .. Fkn great freebies by themselves and all for a very good prices- Top Genetics.! 
I'm also waiting on 'fruit juice' + powerbud fem'd(Zambeza) and freebies =fem'd 1x gsc , 1x green crack..and 2x LOUD seeds 7/8 sour from sea of seeds seedbank..due any day now. I already have so many different fkn strains i don't reckon I'll get thru half of them, but i like pheno hunting and will probably continue accumulating them. I kinda grow perpetually (i stick flowering plants in at all sizes and ages and harvest at least one every couple of weeks. Doing kiai kush clones (re-vegged) just now, 8 to 8.5 weeks till done. Really good shit. Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## 806KING (Jan 9, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Niceee. I missed the drop. Not happy about it. I wanted tropicanna or tropic thunder


I missed it too that was literally the last pack so I said fuck it and took it . Really looking forward to a cpt leaner. Tkt X cpt was what I was looking for


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 9, 2017)

Get your hunt on!!!!


----------



## 806KING (Jan 9, 2017)

806KING said:


> I missed it too that was literally the last pack so I said fuck it and took it . Really looking forward to a cpt leaner





Vato_504 said:


> Get your hunt on!!!! View attachment 3872156


damn you got grape dosi


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yea my people @Traxx187 looked out for me


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Get your hunt on!!!! View attachment 3872156


have you grown power diesel before? looks tasty


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 9, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> have you grown power diesel before? looks tasty


Nah I just got them


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just got some white widow about to be pulled Bc my ak 47 from marijuanaseedshop.com is about gone. Both came from that site but the highs aren't as good as stuff I get. So I don't know if it's me Bc they look fat and beautiful but could be the strains. So I went to a different company and I just received my midnight kush from g13 labs and will get my AKR from WOS tommorrow both from TSSC. So far so good and if these turn out better I'll let y'all know..the ak47 from MSS.com qp
@ 400 hps. Below is the white widow from MSS.com she is 56 days of flower today. Below is the MK I just got from TSSC came in 11 days flat.


----------



## higher self (Jan 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea my people @Traxx187 looked out for me


I need that @Traxx187 seedbank to open up  I got bitcoins to spend still!!!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jan 10, 2017)

Jordan of the Island God bud n God green crack
Sannies herijuana


----------



## AutoNorCal (Jan 10, 2017)

Just got these bad girls


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 10, 2017)

Not what I originally ordered in June but I at least got something although I didn't get any of the freebies I was
promised for waiting so long.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 3873054
> Not what I originally ordered in June but I at least got something although I didn't get any of the freebies I was
> promised for waiting so long.


From where


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 10, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> From where


Heirlooms Genetics


----------



## Pitu (Jan 10, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 3873054
> Not what I originally ordered in June but I at least got something although I didn't get any of the freebies I was
> promised for waiting so long.



I'm guessing that can only be one bank as I've had the same kinda thing happen lol.


----------



## Pitu (Jan 10, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Heirlooms Genetics



Haha sorry did not know there were more banks with these "accidents" lol.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 10, 2017)

AutoNorCal said:


> Just got these bad girls


I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

Need to get some beans aint bought anybin a year im almost out only got one pack left wtf


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Need to get some beans aint bought anybin a year im almost out only got one pack left wtf


What kind do U have if I might ask?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

Brian berry cough and i got a few cheese quake x ak48


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2017)

Just got 3 bodhi packs:
More cowbell, appalachain superskunk and clusterfunk. Got a freebie pack of basement dank genetics goji og x dank sinatra.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2017)

Been stocking up, @tonygreen Gorilla Bubble bx2, Greenpoint Black Gold and Dreamcatcher. Bodhi Thunder Wookie, Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard, Acapulco Gold and Appalachian Super Skunk.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

Where you finding the app super skunk at?


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 11, 2017)

Plushberry and cherrygasm! Never ran TGA gear.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Where you finding the app super skunk at?


Freebie at James Bean but is now different. Making freebie rounds though.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ocean Grown Seeds - Alien Rift


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Just got some white widow about to be pulled Bc my ak 47 from marijuanaseedshop.com is about gone. Both came from that site but the highs aren't as good as stuff I get. So I don't know if it's me Bc they look fat and beautiful but could be the strains. So I went to a different company and I just received my midnight kush from g13 labs and will get my AKR from WOS tommorrow both from TSSC. So far so good and if these turn out better I'll let y'all know..View attachment 3872259View attachment 3872260the ak47 from MSS.com qp
> @ 400 hps. Below is the white widow from MSS.com she is 56 days of flower today. View attachment 3872261Below is the MK I just got from TSSC came in 11 days flat. View attachment 3872263


I don't think it's you buddy. 

I don't think marijuanaseedshop is known for good genetics. I'm sure you'll see that G-13's midnight kush will blow away that WOS AKR. World of seeds also puts out mediocre genetics from my experience. Their mazar i shariff was not good. Hopefully they both turn out fire for you but I got my money on that kush. Cheers


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh man I'm waiting for it to bust the soil now I get so scared Bc this is my only MK seed....are there any autos you would suggest? I like to feel melty as I blow out that first hit lol!!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 12, 2017)

Finally!! 13 days. TSSC is on point!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 12, 2017)

So I have Og truthband from
Mandlebrot.
Og truth x 707 Headband.
He passed away, but His family commissioned Hso to distribute a limited number of his crosses(4). 10 packs of each cross.


----------



## MouseE (Jan 12, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Ocean Grown Seeds - Alien Rift


How did you get og seeds? Went to their site to buy and you need a pw to enter (wtf)
Sent email no reply.
I need this fire


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 12, 2017)

MouseE said:


> How did you get og seeds? Went to their site to buy and you need a pw to enter (wtf)
> Sent email no reply.
> I need this fire


What does a lumberjack say???

Password is timber


----------



## Beemo (Jan 13, 2017)

more going in da vault


----------



## Worcester (Jan 13, 2017)

Beemo said:


> more going in da vault
> View attachment 3875379


No pictures, butt my last 2 Attitude orders have made into town together. "Y Griega+ assorted freebees. Bodhi cobra lips+ assorted freebees... Now if I can get Gorilla Bubble,,,, I won't order any more seeds!!! I promise, with his finger crossed.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 13, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> View attachment 3874519


I need some of those


----------



## MouseE (Jan 13, 2017)

Almost forgot to show my last purchase!!!! Bad pic but the dynasty pineapple fields and bluniverse. Actually didn't purchase them, gave them to me as a gift thanks to instagram cause Prof P IS THE FUCKING SHIZNITZ!!!!

And the shit in the tubes is la plata flubber and lemon alien


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 14, 2017)

RG Gear - Colorado Thunderfuck from Jah Earth Collective


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> RG Gear - Colorado Thunderfuck from Jah Earth Collective


Nice! I'm flowering 2 pheno's now, only about 2 weeks in. One has bud growing from the fan leaves


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Heirlooms Genetics


it took that fool that long. He is not the smartest


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 14, 2017)

got my TDT redrop order in. 

any info on the "Depth Charge Seeds" "biscotti" and "road kill monkey"
got harlsin freebies too not in pic.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 14, 2017)

Big shout out to @OregonEliteSeeds for the order and freebies. Got some alien x gdp from shoreline ,madd farmer chem 99 x space queen, and dankonomics banana Quinn freebies. Any one have any info on the freebies. Thanks again for the great service.


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> View attachment 3876176
> 
> got my TDT redrop order in.
> 
> ...


Got the RK Monkey as well. By the name I'd guess it was GG#4 x RK. Guess TDT ran out of those fire IHG freebies been getting no name breeders to throw in the will never grow pile lol.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 14, 2017)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Big shout out to @OregonEliteSeeds for the order and freebies. Got some alien x gdp from shoreline ,madd farmer chem 99 x space queen, and dankonomics banana Quinn freebies. Any one have any info on the freebies. Thanks again for the great service.View attachment 3876375


no problem boss ty for your support. Shoreline is the GDP cross banana quin is from Danknomics


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 14, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> no problem boss ty for your support. Shoreline is the GDP cross banana quin is from Danknomics


Any genetic info on the Banana Quinn ?


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 14, 2017)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any genetic info on the Banana Quinn ?



A guess is his bannana kush and Harlequin?


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 14, 2017)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any genetic info on the Banana Quinn ?


yes f9 banana kush male and harlequin female


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> RG Gear - Colorado Thunderfuck from Jah Earth Collective


what kinda freebies you get?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 15, 2017)

green217 said:


> what kinda freebies you get?


I just sent the money yesterday.
I'll post them when they arrive.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bodhi - Black Lotus from Seed Bank For Humanity


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2017)

The following are all enroute. Fingers crossed they get here ok.

Blue Steel - Exotic
Gorilla Bubble Bx3 - Tony Greens
Blueberry - JOTI
Afghan Kush -WOS


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 16, 2017)

Craigson said:


> The following are all enroute. Fingers crossed they get here ok.
> 
> Blue Steel - Exotic
> Gorilla Bubble Bx3 - Tony Greens
> ...


Just got my WOS Afghan kush...supposed to be an auto...ill keep u updated I'm about to see if she busted ground yet


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Just got my WOS Afghan kush...supposed to be an auto...ill keep u updated I'm about to see if she busted ground yet


 Nice, mine are just the regs. Was lookin for an old school indica so hopefully i can find a keeper pheno in the 20seeds.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 16, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Nice, mine are just the regs. Was lookin for an old school indica so hopefully i can find a keeper pheno in the 20seeds.


Lol I'm almost sure you will!!! Yeah even an auto finished fast enough for me lol...I have only 2 going right now an auto and a midnight kush photoperiod plant. Both females tho...yeah bro keep us updated!!


----------



## Feadris (Jan 16, 2017)

My latest score was a pack of Bohdi Dank Sinatra and Dynasty Platinum Huckleberry Cookies. Want a good cookie cross as I cant get cuts in the middle of JesusLand. So hopefully Dynasty will deliver.


----------



## MouseE (Jan 16, 2017)

There is no good cookie cut imo. All hype, all bag appeal, beautiful taste, mediocre high, or maybe that's just me cause I don't like blue dream ether but cats rage. Not even the 27% thc strain did it for me. Gg4, fuck yes, ghost train haze, fuck yes. But I agree anything dynasty delivers is fucking amazing, but I'd say the fire will be the huck leaning sides.


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 16, 2017)

anyone get oddball freebees from TSSC like stuff that doesnt exist?


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 16, 2017)

amnesia haze auto by dr underground that doesnt auto and has some pink in early flower


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 17, 2017)

I think it will just be easier for me to just keep growing photoperiod plants. By the time one is done, the other is behind it and so I won't ever be without...the auto is jacking up my light schedule for my midnight...


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone know what the 2 freebie female seeds TSSC are doing right now? Just curious....also my afghan auto is acting odd...it was taking forever to come up so I got a toothpick and found that it is open with green leaves inside but no taproot? So I covered it back up and put a cover on it to keep it moist and dark...I hope it sprouts Bc I don't want to have to order another one...


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 18, 2017)

Most is the 2016 order probably start snatching up some bodhi gear next month


----------



## greencropper (Jan 18, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3879305 View attachment 3879306 View attachment 3879307 View attachment 3879309 Most is the 2016 order probably start snatching up some bodhi gear next month


might be stealing the dog biscuits for the next mth after that order man?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 18, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3879305 View attachment 3879306 View attachment 3879307 View attachment 3879309 Most is the 2016 order probably start snatching up some bodhi gear next month


Bad ass bro!! Where did u get the samosas and junior mints??? I must know!!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 18, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Bad ass bro!! Where did u get the samosas and junior mints??? I must know!!!


Ummmmm I think those were from seedsherenow I don't remember this is an accumulation of 2016 there's a few extras I got as well but most of this came between October and December


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 18, 2017)

Actually I think greenline before he closed but he just opened up again


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 20, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Does anyone know what the 2 freebie female seeds TSSC are doing right now? Just curious....also my afghan auto is acting odd...it was taking forever to come up so I got a toothpick and found that it is open with green leaves inside but no taproot? So I covered it back up and put a cover on it to keep it moist and dark...I hope it sprouts Bc I don't want to have to order another one...


afgani cow and sunk auto by dr krippling but the last two times i got random freebees whos names dont really exist


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 20, 2017)

baronvonbud said:


> afgani cow and sunk auto by dr krippling but the last two times i got random freebees whos names dont really exist


Really? Lol how did they turn out? That's odd...I was gonna get that afghan special from the legend collection...I'm wondering if it's all that. $15.50 a seed US is kinda high but hey no complaints


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 20, 2017)

i wonder about TSSc my dream beaver both had very skunk looking leaves and i got one once that was supposed to be ak47 and it was some crazy thai looking plant


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 20, 2017)

And my afghan kush auto from WOS did some funky mutating stuff under the dirt. Ok so it split, right? And it's green, but there is no taproot. So if it was dead it wouldn't be green right? It looks like the seed pod under the shell, it's expanded and split...and I can't seem to find ANYTHING about it on google and I'm clueless as to what to do...anyone heard of this.??


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 20, 2017)

my free auto didnt auto and has pink on the pre flowers it was named amnesia auto i have no idea what it is but its looking good and got huge fast in veg


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 20, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> And my afghan kush auto from WOS did some funky mutating stuff under the dirt. Ok so it split, right? And it's green, but there is no taproot. So if it was dead it wouldn't be green right? It looks like the seed pod under the shell, it's expanded and split...and I can't seem to find ANYTHING about it on google and I'm clueless as to what to do...anyone heard of this.??


i read about that happening to someone before and it didnt grow a root


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 20, 2017)

baronvonbud said:


> i wonder about TSSc my dream beaver both had very skunk looking leaves and i got one once that was supposed to be ak47 and it was some crazy thai looking plant


Dude let me show u my ak47 I let flower for 9 weeks it also looks like a Thai ...these seeds came from marijuanaseedshop.com and wasn't very good. The white widow isn't good either...that's why I went to TSSC Bc I wanted better strains and I wanted to know who the breeders were Bc they wouldn't tell me at mss


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 20, 2017)

baronvonbud said:


> i read about that happening to someone before and it didnt grow a root


Well I won't be ordering anymore of those then lol...u know a good afghan breeder I can get that is an auto?


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 20, 2017)

that looks good AF lol mine was more like the land race stuff u see and it was right next to normal buds


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 20, 2017)

baronvonbud said:


> that looks good AF lol mine was more like the land race stuff u see and it was right next to normal buds


Thanks man!! Wish the high was as good as it looked lmao...How was the high?


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 20, 2017)

sweet seeds has a 'sweet afgan deluxe" i think they are mostly into autos too and i have only read good stuff about them short stuff seems good for autos too


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 20, 2017)

baronvonbud said:


> sweet seeds has a 'sweet afgan deluxe" i think they are mostly into autos too and i have only read good stuff about them short stuff seems good for autos too


Dude your avatar....halairious lol
I will be checking that out Bc I want a heavy indica. Not a damn hybrid. I have a midnight kush going from g13 and its blueberry x super hash plant and man oh man is she getting the deluxe treatment!!


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 20, 2017)

thanks i love sativa smoking but growing real pure indica or a hybrid growing


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 20, 2017)

I just want to grow something really good. Not just bag appeal but I want to melt while I exhale the first hit. I have yet to find that but I've only 4 grows under my belt....I'm sure I got better genetics now...ill keep u updated!


----------



## morgwar (Jan 20, 2017)

Not to get off topic but in the last 3 months I've had 3 orders from midweek song, all arrive within 8 days. I've only germed 6 seeds from two of the 18 strains but all sprouted and looking good.
400 bucks worth of seed, great packaging, on time.
They've got my vote.
Need to work on the bitcoin deal though it keeps saying
"unable to create invoice" i wanted two more strains, had to go to seed supreme.
Hope that goes okay :€
So here it goes, I donated plasma and scraped for a year for these.
These are my favorites of all and old times
All are 3 packs and a few 5s and 10s except the freebies, though there's double of them.
Some are feminized but I plan on the silver treatment. These will all be seed runs untill my personal seed bank is full. 
NYC diesel -soma
Trainwreck- hso
Nemesis -seeds man
God bud- jordan of the
Chemdawg-hso
Blue dream-hso
Ice-nirvana
Purepowerplant-nirvana
Ak 47-serious
The void-tga
Big bomb-bomb seeds
The black- bcd
Freebies
Ata tundra-seedsmn 
Skunk#1-mws
Auto ak-mws
Purple bud-seedsmn 
Auto blueberry-spanish s
African buzz-seedsmn 
Diesel-mws
Nl x chronic- spanish
Girlsscoutcookies-mws


----------



## morgwar (Jan 20, 2017)

48 hrs waiting on order confirmation from seeds supreme, 1 email asking for said confirmation about 8 hrs ago. 
5 cherry bomb from bomb seeds,
3 more chemdawgs hso (just in case)
Waiting...........hmm


----------



## Markbarnett (Jan 24, 2017)

Any word on seed supreme delivery


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Markbarnett said:


> Any word on seed supreme delivery


Make sure you ask them if things are in stock even if it says so. It is usually wrong.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Not to get off topic but in the last 3 months I've had 3 orders from midweek song, all arrive within 8 days. I've only germed 6 seeds from two of the 18 strains but all sprouted and looking good.
> 400 bucks worth of seed, great packaging, on time.
> They've got my vote.
> Need to work on the bitcoin deal though it keeps saying
> ...


Nice man enjoy you got some good shit bro have fun


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 25, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Seedsherenow has credit card but literally has everything marked up like 25% more than anyone else. Maybe they get charged for the cc processing or they are just greedy like most the people in the mmj industry. Hard to say but Ive spent ridiculous amounts of money on seeds over the years. I'm gonna try not to buy any for a while. I mean shit, I got more than I could probably grow in a lifetime haha





YodaHazeMaster said:


> Seedsherenow has credit card but literally has everything marked up like 25% more than anyone else. Maybe they get charged for the cc processing or they are just greedy like most the people in the mmj industry. Hard to say but Ive spent ridiculous amounts of money on seeds over the years. I'm gonna try not to buy any for a while. I mean shit, I got more than I could probably grow in a lifetime haha


I'm on the same boat gonna try and only spend $100 on seeds this year $50 in a week from the attitude when the February promo drop should get me 15-20 nice seeds
Then the other $50 in six months


----------



## morgwar (Jan 25, 2017)

Markbarnett said:


> Any word on seed supreme delivery


I finally got an invoice yesterday followed with "
*Greetings, and thanks for your order!*



Our processing team have it in the queue. However, please note:

Due to the recent legalisation votes in certain areas and the busy holidays season, we have experienced a huge surge in visits and orders through our site. We want you to know that we value and care about each and every one of you but *please be aware there may be delays in processing your order during this busy time.* We are expanding our team and improving our processes to meet the increased demand and really appreciate your patience during this growth period.

We don't anticipate these delays adding any more than 5 days to normal processing times, meaning our estimated processing time for your order is 8-10 working days.

Lol that's fairly reasonable, I know a dozen different people who are stocking up, and I don't get out much!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jan 30, 2017)

I got TSSC to resend the afghan kush Ryder....and I'm putting in an order for:
King Kush auto - Greenhouse
Cherry Bomb auto - Bomb
Berry Bomb auto - Bomb
Blueberry Domina - Ministry of cannabis
Dark Purple Auto - Delicious
Afghan Mass Auto - 00 seeds
Bubblegum Auto - 00 seeds
....and 2 fem freebies....any reviews on these?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice selection. I would probably just find a nice male from both that Ice and Pure Power Plant. I've had both strains in the past and found one nice keeper in both of those. One male plant will give you a butt load of pollen and you can even store that pollen for a while in the freezer. I made about 400 seeds off three female plants that were only pollinated on 1/4 of each of those plants.

Cheers and good hunting.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 30, 2017)

Greenpoint Seeds - Garlix


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 1, 2017)

Ok...just ordered a few goodies...
BC Afghani Dream auto
Delicious Dark Purple Auto
Seedsman Shark Shock Cbd auto
....and two freebies....
My WOS afghan kush Ryder just passed from flushing, NY and is on her way here...
Anyone know about these strains?


----------



## 806KING (Feb 2, 2017)

Just got these in


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm jelllllyyyyyyy


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 2, 2017)

green217 said:


> Got some of Doc's dank gear. I've got some triple Purple Rhino, purple Creek. Freebjes wer dr who x grape ape and some bubble party. Just like the post a couple of of this one I got this from DC seed exchange quick shipping seems to be a reputable place. I will be doing business with them again.
> View attachment 3839280


Thanks for the kind words! We look forward to serving you in the future


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 2, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> They were sold out by the time I got there haha. Where'd you scoop those haze man at if you don't mind me asking


If there is something Hazeman specific you are looking for, just let me know and I can order it for you if it's not already in stock.


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 2, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Thanks for the kind words! We look forward to serving you in the future





DC Seed Exchange said:


> If there is something Hazeman specific you are looking for, just let me know and I can order it for you if it's not already in stock.


That's awesome DC SE!! Maybe I'll try out some business too!


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 2, 2017)

delicious - northern light blue. had some but they didnt pop.
G13 og 13 heard mixed reviews but ill try it out anyway..

Thinking about gorilla bomb by bomb seeds.Anyone grown or smoked it?
Also c99 by female seeds and some more herijuana from sannies.


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 2, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> delicious - northern light blue. had some but they didnt pop.
> G13 og 13 heard mixed reviews but ill try it out anyway..
> 
> Thinking about gorilla bomb by bomb seeds.Anyone grown or smoked it?
> Also c99 by female seeds and some more herijuana from sannies.


Haven't tried any of those but have the G13 midnight Kush going. She has the most beautiful green color. Responds well to black gold and FFOF and perlite. She grows fast and is very bushy. 3 weeks in the has alternating nodes. Not sure what that's about but oh well! She already has a smell that is fruity and pungent. I'm super excited I think I got a winner!!!


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 2, 2017)

Just ordered some delicious dark purple I read the strain has poor yeild but always is purple and is a very potent...rather have a small potent uelid than a crappy qp of poor genetics


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 2, 2017)

So I'm about to go check out DC seed exchange and see what they have going...exciting stuff!!


----------



## Creature1969 (Feb 2, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> So I'm about to go check out DC seed exchange and see what they have going...exciting stuff!!


Browsing now. I'll be placing an order soon. CC acceptance is a must for me and in the states to boot? Yep. Soon™


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 2, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> That's awesome DC SE!! Maybe I'll try out some business too!





Creature1969 said:


> Browsing now. I'll be placing an order soon. CC acceptance is a must for me and in the states to boot? Yep. Soon™


 Please let us know if you have any questions. If something is out of stock it's either on its way or we can special order it for you.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 2, 2017)

Do you deliver to australia?


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Feb 2, 2017)

@DCSeedExchange when are you guys getting that cherry pie glue back in?


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 2, 2017)

ViceCityGrower said:


> @DCSeedExchange when are you guys getting that cherry pie glue back in?


Ahh that's a question for Mr. @Dr.D81 for sure, but I've heard rumors that CPG and more rum bayou are in the works.


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 2, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> Do you deliver to australia?


Not currently, unfortunately we just had a package snagged there


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 3, 2017)

Got my WOS AKR today!!! It's soaking in ph water in a shot glass and then it will be placed in a rapid rooter since these beans are sensitive. Then to the dark she goes....wish me luck!!! It was a reship but I got it in 7 days in S us!!


----------



## higher self (Feb 3, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Got my WOS AKR today!!! It's soaking in ph water in a shot glass and then it will be placed in a rapid rooter since these beans are sensitive. Then to the dark she goes....wish me luck!!! It was a reship but I got it in 7 days in S us!!


Next time you get some WOS seeds consider Kilimanjaro it's a really nice sativa, I may put some down for the summer run myself. When it was currred for for a few months it tasted like similar to tarragon mixed with a SSH flavor. I dont know if it's a pure sativa like they claim but it surprised me for sure. I ordered from seedsman a 12 pack of regs but they sent me all fems instead which I wasnt complaining about


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> Next time you get some WOS seeds consider Kilimanjaro it's a really nice sativa, I may put some down for the summer run myself. When it was currred for for a few months it tasted like similar to tarragon mixed with a SSH flavor. I dont know if it's a pure sativa like they claim but it surprised me for sure. I ordered from seedsman a 12 pack of regs but they sent me all fems instead which I wasnt complaining about


Well I got the akr Bc I wanted a main indica. I need help sleeping. I got a seeds man Cbd shark shock and an afghani dream auto from BC AND delicious dark purple. I grew a serious seeds ak47 and it didn't do it for me. I have a midnight Kush g13 in her 3rd week and she is so gorgeous and bushy. I have topped a lot lol..next time I order I will check that out bro...I was looking at the 24 carat...


----------



## higher self (Feb 3, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Well I got the akr Bc I wanted a main indica. I need help sleeping. I got a seeds man Cbd shark shock and an afghani dream auto from BC AND delicious dark purple. I grew a serious seeds ak47 and it didn't do it for me. I have a midnight Kush g13 in her 3rd week and she is so gorgeous and bushy. I have topped a lot lol..next time I order I will check that out bro...I was looking at the 24 carat...


I feel you I could use a knock out indica myself and these OG's arnt that strong to put me under quick, more like a few hours later I feel sleepy. I have grow a strain from Heavy Weight Seeds called Dream Machine and it knocked me out defiantly lived up to it's name. To bad I culled it because I don't really like indica's like that but it's useful to have some around when I need it. 

Yeah I just peeped your G13 MK thread, looks good! I like Hash plant strains always gave me a nice body buzz.


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> I feel you I could use a knock out indica myself and these OG's arnt that strong to put me under quick, more like a few hours later I feel sleepy. I have grow a strain from Heavy Weight Seeds called Dream Machine and it knocked me out defiantly lived up to it's name. To bad I culled it because I don't really like indica's like that but it's useful to have some around when I need it.
> 
> Yeah I just peeped your G13 MK thread, looks good! I like Hash plant strains always gave me a nice body buzz.


My taproot popped on my akr so by tommorrow it should be above ground. The rapid rooters are just off the chain in speed. Thanks for the compliment! I'll update it later when I see some more changes... The midnight Kush called to me Bc its blueberry X super hash plant. It grows big and so far I have topped her 5 times so she will be short with lots of bud sights Bc I can't flower her for 9 weeks lol and she is already 3 weeks so I have to scrog or keep her super short Bc they say sshe grows really tall


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> I feel you I could use a knock out indica myself and these OG's arnt that strong to put me under quick, more like a few hours later I feel sleepy. I have grow a strain from Heavy Weight Seeds called Dream Machine and it knocked me out defiantly lived up to it's name. To bad I culled it because I don't really like indica's like that but it's useful to have some around when I need it.
> 
> Yeah I just peeped your G13 MK thread, looks good! I like Hash plant strains always gave me a nice body buzz.


The seedsman Cbd shark is 6% thc and 7-8% Cbd. I need anxiety and help with pain and I'm so tolerant to thc that I'm more than ready to try a higher Cbd strain Bc I like a body high


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 3, 2017)

Does anyone know what TSSC is giving out for freebies right now??


----------



## morgwar (Feb 4, 2017)

Markbarnett said:


> Any word on seed supreme delivery


Got tracking numbers today fingers crossed! It does say 10-20 days delivery though. We'll see, if it's legit when it arrives I'll have to say they're slow but reliable in ETA. 
I don't count customs seizures as failures though I've yet to have one with anyone else. 
If you get pulled over and your bag gets confiscated, you don't go back to your provider demanding a refund.


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have found that when u get tracking the order gets to you a lot faster. With any seed bank. One company resent an order it came In 11 days. The other company my reg orders take 11 to 13 days to arrive but when tracking it comes in 7 days. Including weekends. It will be here before u know it!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

Received the DVG GG4 fems from TDT, with some likely never to be used Cosa Pharms Groot Fruit and Dynasty Harlequin x Ms Universe 3 pk freebies.


----------



## Gaz29 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just recently bought: sea of seeds' ='fruit juice' + got 2 x 7/8 sour regs (LOUD) ,1 x gsc fem, n 1 x green crack fem as freebies.
And sannies seeds' : strappleberry x 10 regs(NAW) and 5 x purple chemdog x headcandy regs (NAW) freebies..
Just recently popped some strappleberry, and 1 p/chemdog ,a 7/8 sour,oh n a fem 'powerbud' (Zambeza)-doing great,! plus a 'knockout ' (adv feminised seeds) @ week 3 flower, got clones of kiai kush in various stages of flowering (from cuttings - til nearly done .. Happy growing
Gaz
Ps. Pic of the knockout @3weeks in.


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 4, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Does anyone know what TSSC is giving out for freebies right now??


Ok I saw TSSC freebies are Devils Harvest Auto Reek'n' and Rollex OG kush....and hey, I'm never one to turn down a freebie especially fems and an auto at that!! Hells yes I'll let y'all know when they get here next week...


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 4, 2017)

Omg look what I found!!!! I must have it!!!
I read it is one of the hardest hitting indicas of 2016....it's expensive but worth it I'm sure!!! I'm sooooo ordering ASAP!! And I still have a bad ass package of beans on the way.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

My last order was 30 seeds. I bought two 10 packs and got one 10 pack free. Can't remember which was the freebie, but they are Blue Shiva X Blue Shark, Blueberry X Shark Shock, and Powernap X Sinmint Cookies. I'm doing a little Spring crop now. Here is the BS X BS earlier in the week.







I have another order in now, but don't have the names in front of me. Some are Shit and Skunk/Shit crosses, maybe called Double Shit or something like that. I've got a 10 pack of 4 different strains coming, along with some freebies. Will have to write them down. My days of having a good memory are a distant memory.


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> My last order was 30 seeds. I bought two 10 packs and got one 10 pack free. Can't remember which was the freebie, but they are Blue Shiva X Blue Shark, Blueberry X Shark Shock, and Powernap X Sinmint Cookies. I'm doing a little Spring crop now. Here is the BS X BS earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u order from? Please don't tell me marijuanaseedshop.com...they are reliable but the last 4 grows I did looked perfect but didn't get me high at all. And the trichs were all milky.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Where did u order from? Please don't tell me marijuanaseedshop.com...they are reliable but the last 4 grows I did looked perfect but didn't get me high at all. And the trichs were all milky.


Not a real seed bank, but a breeder buddy of mine who sells a few packs of each run he makes. Those were $25 a pack. Really just a donation to cover the postage more than anything else. I started 2 seeds of each and got 5 sprouts from the 6 seeds. They should be flowering any day now. In a couple of months I'll be able to tell you how they smoke.


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool yes let us know!


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 4, 2017)

I just smoked and I'm dying for some gummy worms.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> I just smoked and I'm dying for some gummy worms.


I had a safety meeting myself. I've got a good cup of coffee going.


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh man I found the perfect coffee...island traders Jamaican blend. Add a shot of cappuccino syrup and Carmel macchiato creamer and it's better than any Starbucks. But back to seeds lol....jk didn't mean to Jack the thread like that!


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Oh man I found the perfect coffee...island traders Jamaican blend. Add a shot of cappuccino syrup and Carmel macchiato creamer and it's better than any Starbucks. But back to seeds lol....jk didn't mean to Jack the thread like that!


A buddy gave me a bag of Javatopia. It's pretty good. I stick with the black coffee. When I used to do all the frothy coffees, I gained way too much weight. Now it just grounds and hot water.

And I did look up my next order. I'm getting a 10 pack each of

Afghani X Shit/Skunk 1
Skunk 1 X Shit/Skunk 1
Shit X Shit/Skunk 1
Tiangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinkmint Cookies X Shit/Skunk 1

And 5 freebies per 10 pack of

(Nightcap X Tiangle Kush Cookies) X Shit/Skunk 1

Sounds pretty shitty, no?


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds like some gooood shit lol


----------



## Mroutdoors (Feb 5, 2017)

Some TGA gear. Probably going to pick up some DJ short strains next. I love the blueberry


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 5, 2017)

Mroutdoors said:


> Some TGA gear. Probably going to pick up some DJ short strains next. I love the blueberry


Fine choices sir! I have the grape lime Ricky cocked and loaded for next round


----------



## dankseeker (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> View attachment 3893915


Wow those look nice how much those beans going for i might have to look them up


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

Good c


Mroutdoors said:


> Some TGA gear. Probably going to pick up some DJ short strains next. I love the blueberry


Good choices


----------



## throwdo (Feb 5, 2017)

Heard agent orange is bad ass


----------



## dankseeker (Feb 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wow those look nice how much those beans going for i might have to look them up


Thanks Got em from TDT, ordered last Thursday and received Friday. I'm bummed I can't pop em yet cus I just popped 30 a couple weeks ago


----------



## dankseeker (Feb 5, 2017)

85 fm and 100 gg4 for dvg


----------



## dankseeker (Feb 5, 2017)

And 100 on the mints but I used the 25% off promo


----------



## Mroutdoors (Feb 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Heard agent orange is bad ass


from what I have smoked it was great


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 10, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> A buddy gave me a bag of Javatopia. It's pretty good. I stick with the black coffee. When I used to do all the frothy coffees, I gained way too much weight. Now it just grounds and hot water.
> 
> And I did look up my next order. I'm getting a 10 pack each of
> 
> ...


Lol I got all those too and I think one more. Can't beat the price and the pics I've seen of his finished gear always makes me grab his crosses when they up on the table. I got a nightcap x Candyland in veg atm.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Received the DVG GG4 fems from TDT, with some likely never to be used Cosa Pharms Groot Fruit and Dynasty Harlequin x Ms Universe 3 pk freebies.


Don't you love the useless freebies. I got my gorilla grapes, grand slam, and humble pie with some depth charge biscotti and the same dynasty freebies. The dynasty freebies I'll consider. Depth charge seeds biscotti? Wtf is that.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2017)

Just ordered Hibernate from Greenpoint on reverse auction. Silly low price!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 10, 2017)

Bodhi mothers milk almost here


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 10, 2017)

Guys so glad to be back HOME!!! This Is truly my home. Anyway got my last order from worldwide (TSSC). Ordered on the 2nd, came in yesterday. 7 days. But now the site is completely down. I'm very sad about this. Is gorilla any good? Anyway here is what I got yesterday..well can't post a pic but I will later...


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 10, 2017)

TSSC is totally gone y'all.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 10, 2017)

Jay earth collective...
rg gear- Colorado Thunderfuck
Freebies 
ctf x kool aid 
Garlic bud x vortex


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 10, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lol I got all those too and I think one more. Can't beat the price and the pics I've seen of his finished gear always makes me grab his crosses when they up on the table. I got a nightcap x Candyland in veg atm.


They go in a hurry. I took one of each of what he had left. I was too late on the Jack Herer cross. I have a Spring crop going now. My Blue Shark {Blueberry X Shark Shock} is a male. I'm going to be doing some pollen chunking with it.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 10, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Depth charge seeds biscotti? Wtf is that.


I think that means a good cup of coffee would make it palatable.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 10, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Don't you love the useless freebies. I got my gorilla grapes, grand slam, and humble pie with some depth charge biscotti and the same dynasty freebies. The dynasty freebies I'll consider. Depth charge seeds biscotti? Wtf is that.


Googling Biscotti strain...says its GG#4 X Gelato #45...not sure if that freebie is the same?
But a couple times I tried tdt unknown freebies they turned out awesome, you never know....


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 10, 2017)

At least TDT gives some potentially good freebies...Seedsherenow sends ya a piece of candy, ha.
Speaking of shn.... Is Obsoul33t gear to be avoided? Expensive fems. But, I have
read the past herm reports on the orange strains he put out as franchise...idk.
fpog tho.....


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 10, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Googling Biscotti strain...says its GG#4 X Gelato #45...not sure if that freebie is the same?
> But a couple times I tried tdt unknown freebies they turned out awesome, you never know....


Shit if that's the case those shouldn't be freebies lol. I'll pop them and see what happens.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 10, 2017)

yea! gelato! everybody wants that now.
ha im curious myself as I got those too lol


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 10, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> yea! gelato! everybody wants that now.
> ha im curious myself as I got those too lol


Yeah I wanna say I have a 6 pack of them now. Funny cause I was looking at Gelato and gg4 crosses today after smoking on my tahoe sap. Greases up a joint in a few hits. Very nice resin ring.


----------



## Mroutdoors (Feb 10, 2017)

Just picked up DJ shorts Blueberry and nirvana's lemon skunk


----------



## Jgray766 (Feb 10, 2017)

Me thinks I'll be making a trip to tdt fo sho


----------



## morgwar (Feb 10, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I finally got an invoice yesterday followed with "
> *Greetings, and thanks for your order!*
> 
> 
> ...


Got em in the mail today looking good 2 fem c99 for free seeds are dark and good sized. I'm happpy


----------



## calyxhunter (Feb 11, 2017)

Just sent off for that ancestral skunk1 by cultivators choice from breeders retail going to possibly need some GA3 tho they said the herm rates were 10 to 15 but the packs like 100 so atleast 10 will be ok Just wanted a piece of history and want to make a fresh batch of f1s with mutiple males


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 11, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> At least TDT gives some potentially good freebies...Seedsherenow sends ya a piece of candy, ha.
> Speaking of shn.... Is Obsoul33t gear to be avoided? Expensive fems. But, I have
> read the past herm reports on the orange strains he put out as franchise...idk.
> fpog tho.....


Obs gear is amazing... He recently resurfaced and seedsherenow is promoing him like they do all there other breeders.

His Fems are regular price, but what might be normal/ avg price to me, can be expensive to you.

$150-$200 is the norm.

Also the orange strains are not "franchise" just his old company name.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 11, 2017)

Recent purchases, all hopefully 'en route'..........

From GLG
TonyGreens Gorilla Bubble F2
Bodhi Zipolite Oaxacan
Bodhi Space monkey

From JEC
RG's CTF
RG's Major Tom

From GPS
Hibernate
Cackleberry
Dreamtime

.................and really can't wait to see what freebies arrive, LOL!!!


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 11, 2017)

Thinking about buying some more Bodhi, but might have to start my collection with something feminized... I'm so bummed about losing everything, the pigs treated the seed box like it was nothing, fucking assholes.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Obs gear is amazing...
> 
> His Fems are regular price, but what might be normal/ avg price to me, can be expensive to you.
> 
> $150-$200 is the norm.


Is that for a 10 pack?


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 11, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Thinking about buying some more Bodhi, but might have to start my collection with something feminized... I'm so bummed about losing everything, the pigs treated the seed box like it was nothing, fucking assholes.


sorry to hear that bro


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Is that for a 10 pack?


Regs 10
Fems 6


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Regs 10
> Fems 6


15-33 bucks a seed. I'm glad I have friends with good genetics.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> 15-33 bucks a seed. I'm glad I have friends with good genetics.


Some packs start at $75 as you have seen there too. The ones that I spoke on are on the higher end of the price range.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Some packs start at $75 as you have seen there too. The ones that I spoke on are on the higher end of the price range.


I understand. There is a market for it like any top end product. It's just not for me. If I paid $33.00 for a seed, and the deer ate the plant, I would be hard to console.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 11, 2017)

Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) with thanks http://elite613geneticsseedbank.mysimplestore.com , paid via CC, order arrived in record time in original sealed breeders pack 12 days to Australia


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Feb 14, 2017)

My girl just bought me a 5 pack of Reg dieselicious beans from herbies
Cost $28 bucks they are from freedom of seeds, plus when you buy any pack of freedom of seeds gear threw herbies you get 18 free rendom beans from freedom of seeds.$28 bucks for 23 beans you can't beat it. Ps I do not live in UK don't work for any of these banks I'm just a Puerto Rican dude who loves what we do. And when I find a fuckin deal like that I gotta tell the rest of the family here on RIU.
RIU life would be boring with our you.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

I got some new bagseed last week. My buddy had been saying for a month or two he was going to pick up a qp, and ask if I wanted to trade an oz when he did. I said sure, and a couple of weeks ago he got it. I did find a few seeds. Smoke is pretty heady with a strong diesel flavor. Not sure if I will ever grow it out or not, but if I do the name will be SV2. Saint Valentine #2. SV1 was another strain he picked up the same day. I got a little of it to, but so far haven't found any seeds.


----------



## Sebie43 (Feb 24, 2017)

I bought a 20 pack of blockhead crosses from beanhoarder on HD anyone have experience with his gear?


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Feb 25, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> From where


Herd Pisces had trajedy i tried for months to get But friend where owner lives knows him said possible death so anyone supposed carry pisces got left in dark and can't blame
Them or whoever, I asked five times with Hg and upfront said no idea couldn't reach him but he's back now. Used sell seeds long time ago and never did "freebies" as spend 75 bks and deserve something Free just cause
It's cannabis?? No freebies at best buy


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 25, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I understand. There is a market for it like any top end product. It's just not for me. If I paid $33.00 for a seed, and the deer ate the plant, I would be hard to console.


Well the ideal situation would be to clone that $33 plant 50 times before you put them outside. You could then feed a deer a few of your $0.66 plants if you want and still have a lot for yourself.


----------



## higher self (Feb 25, 2017)

Chem D x Mendo Purp fems from CSI (got 11 seeds in the 7 pack!! for $70)
Wifi x Sour Bubble from Aligee
Gelato #33 from Sure Bred


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2017)

I recently bought 3 packs of Digital Genetics gear ( Digital Dream, Wifi Connection and Albino Fire Skunk from Neptune and 2 packs of Pirates Of The Emerald Triangles White Fire #43 from OES.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2017)

Not my latest but almost, Tony Green's Gorilla Bubble bx2 from Great Lakes. There were 15 beans in my 10 pack plus a total of 15 freebies after any specials ended. 

Hibernate on reverse auction at Greenpoint is my very newest.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Feb 26, 2017)

Grape Breath- Thug Pug Genetics

Also snagged some "The Freeze" crosses from Pacific NW Roots on Greenline Organics site. They were dirt cheap at $30/pack . From my research "The Freeze" is an old school PNW strain otherwise known as "hampster" or "orange crush". The packs I got were 

Shiver- Shiva Skunk x The Freeze
Cold Stone- Afghan Kush x The Freeze 
Mr. Freeze- True Power OG x The Freeze

These should at least offer something unique I hope .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Not my latest but almost, Tony Green's Gorilla Bubble bx2 from Great Lakes. There were 15 beans in my 10 pack plus a total of 15 freebies after any specials ended.
> 
> Hibernate on reverse auction at Greenpoint is my very newest.


I think your really going to like you GB bx2.
I ended up with 6 females that were all GG#4 leaners. Solid yield of medium size nugs with a strong potency.

I think I culled 3 Sour Bubble leaners out during the seedling stage as a few were such runts they had to go.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Feb 26, 2017)

I was looking for something fast and bought some Sour Crack seeds from Mephisto. I also have some Blue Critical (Dinafem) and Blue Himalaya (Shortstuff) -- both from True North -- going. These are all fast, so I guess I'm lying to myself. I bought the Sour Crack because it's a sickness. I want to try them all. Help me! Eeeaaggghhh!


----------



## Hemphill420 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sour bubble(2pks,BOG).Colorado bubba x Mendodawg and Precious child(GGG).Cookies and Cream(Exotic Genetics).Bubblegummer(Female seeds).Blueberry x Island sweet skunk(Beanhoarder).Lemon Alien and Alien Bubba Berry(LaPlata Labs)and I'm certain I'm forgetting a couple.......Went on a spree over the last few months.lol


----------



## killAgreenguy (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 27, 2017)

Lil something something


----------



## killAgreenguy (Feb 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lil something something View attachment 3895927


I gotta get on bodhi gear what are some must haves from him for me to seen out


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 27, 2017)

Picked up some Hazeman seeds, Blood Rose and Fat Purple are pictured. Also got some of Doc's Dank Seeds Triple Purple Pie, don't have those pictured. Should be a good OD season.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## torontoke (Feb 27, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I gotta get on bodhi gear what are some must haves from him for me to seen out


Goji og, sunshine daydream seem to be the most recommended.
I'd say you would be happy with any of them but I've liked what I've seen from crosses using the 88g13hp male.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Feb 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Goji og, sunshine daydream seem to be the most recommended.
> I'd say you would be happy with any of them but I've liked what I've seen from crosses using the 88g13hp male.


Ok I gotta school myself thank you


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Goji og, sunshine daydream seem to be the most recommended.
> I'd say you would be happy with any of them but I've liked what I've seen from crosses using the 88g13hp male.


Got that ssdd on the way too..


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 3, 2017)

Green Point Seeds - Kosher Kush x Stardawg
From Oregon Green Seed


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

I got this in the mail last week. Will be a while before I start popping though. Maybe June if I can hold out that long.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I got this in the mail last week. Will be a while before I start popping though. Maybe June if I can hold out that long.
> 
> View attachment 3899507


Who made those


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Who made those


A buddy. He only makes 100 or so of each cross per run, and spreads them around to his friends.


----------



## Haricot Vert (Mar 5, 2017)

Joey Weeds AK-47f2
BeanHo's Blockhead Freak Sativa Pheno
Beanho's Super Silver Haze (BubbleGum Pheno) x God Bud


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Let's get it more into the vault and I got cherry pie breath and pugs breath otw


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lil something something View attachment 3895927


Nice picks


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3900940 Let's get it more into the vault and I got cherry pie breath and pugs breath otw


I really like Neptune's packaging, vacuum sealed, FTW


----------



## greencropper (Mar 8, 2017)

Sinmints from attitudeseedbank
Limelato from Urbangreenbirmingham
Sour Dubble S1 & S2 + GDP from beanbid/greenpool
as usual all breeders packs will be used in pollen chucks at a later date


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't have a. Problem


----------



## Trich_holmes (Mar 12, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3904408 I don't have a. Problem


Where from?? I'd like to add to my Gromer stash!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 12, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> Where from?? I'd like to add to my Gromer stash!


Organix420_mike on ig


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 12, 2017)

Recently ordered Dog (f) from Breeders Boutique during their 50% off sale. Hoping to get some of the Hotdog S1 testers as freebies.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 14, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Googling Biscotti strain...says its GG#4 X Gelato #45...not sure if that freebie is the same?
> But a couple times I tried tdt unknown freebies they turned out awesome, you never know....



I got these too. When I checked, I see the lineage is GG4xGelato45xGSC, two sources, not sure if these beans are the same.

Edit- Just checked IG and they state;

Biscotti= OGKB 2.0x "Out of Africa" (Durban Poison/Ciskei x Durban hybrid)




I'm popping these.


----------



## berulakide (Mar 14, 2017)

went to mjseedscanada and got 10 hasshplant and 10 papaya and get a free ten pack of something random picked. i guess ther arr a few sister companies and the woman said it would prob somethng from crop king seeds.


----------



## Blindnslow (Mar 14, 2017)

Just got sin mints and foul mouth...


----------



## greencropper (Mar 14, 2017)

berulakide said:


> went to mjseedscanada and got 10 hasshplant and 10 papaya and get a free ten pack of something random picked. i guess ther arr a few sister companies and the woman said it would prob somethng from crop king seeds.


hope your beans turn up, but you may get these instead too from crop king seeds...


----------



## higher self (Mar 14, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I got these too. When I checked, I see the lineage is GG4xGelato45xGSC, two sources, not sure if these beans are the same.
> 
> Edit- Just checked IG and they state;
> 
> ...


I have an Ciskei male & female that I'm going to make seeds with. I have F2's of that Durban/ciskei as well its called Durban Punch from Tropical Seeds they breed the Ciskei as well. The female I has a tart tropical haze w/ a new car leather smell in the background. 

I was thinking of making a similar cross with OGKB/SSH male or GSC BX if I see a good male. Also hitting using the Ciskei male since it has scents similar to female in flower.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 14, 2017)

higher self said:


> I have an Ciskei male & female that I'm going to make seeds with. I have F2's of that Durban/ciskei as well its called Durban Punch from Tropical Seeds they breed the Ciskei as well. The female I has a tart tropical haze w/ a new car leather smell in the background.
> 
> I was thinking of making a similar cross with OGKB/SSH male or GSC BX if I see a good male. Also hitting using the Ciskei male since it has scents similar to female in flower.



This "Biscotti" and the cross(es) you're talking about sound awesome. In fact, when I post of pics of the finished product you'll get an idea of what you can end up with.

This is a freebie that I'm excited about.


----------



## higher self (Mar 15, 2017)

Odin* said:


> This "Biscotti" and the cross(es) you're talking about sound awesome. In fact, when I post of pics of the finished product you'll get an idea of what you can end up with.
> 
> This is a freebie that I'm excited about.


Cool man, freebies alway turn out dank from my experience + cookie & sativas crosses are not common at this point.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 15, 2017)

I got the biscotti freebies also along with road kill monkey from depthcharge. Just hit dirt 2 days ago, thx for the research on the genetics as I had a tough time.
Got them with the sin mint pie.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> I got the biscotti freebies also along with road kill monkey from depthcharge. Just hit dirt 2 days ago, thx for the research on the genetics as I had a tough time.
> Got them with the sin mint pie.


Who's giving out the freebies guys


----------



## berulakide (Mar 15, 2017)

Blindnslow said:


> Just got sin mints and foul mouth...





greencropper said:


> hope your beans turn up, but you may get these instead too from crop king seeds...
> View attachment 3906165


how come sin mints and foul mouth? and bag of dicks, meaning all males? or you guys have a bad experience where I got them? I am hoping the seeds I ordered that are fems at least come in the nirvana package, and sensi seeds pck... the freebies I aint counting on perfect. Too nervous to get clones, I could get chemdawg, purple khsh, nebula and critical from someone but scared to bring in bugs for the new tent!
reomend a place in canada here with good prices? would be appreciated.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 15, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Who's giving out the freebies guys


I got the Biscotti and a couple others from TDT.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I got the Biscotti and a couple others from TDT.


Thx bro


----------



## jwreck (Mar 15, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3904408 I don't have a. Problem


What kinda deals you got on those? Any freebies?


----------



## Odin* (Mar 15, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> I got the biscotti freebies also along with road kill monkey from depthcharge. Just hit dirt 2 days ago, thx for the research on the genetics as I had a tough time.
> Got them with the sin mint pie.



Nice, I got it with Sin Mints. I don't think I got the Road Kill Monkey, I got a Jack cross and something else.

Should have another order (UFO Cookies and Slyme Cookies) coming today. Hopefully I get more Biscotti (for the pheno hunt) and some of the RKM.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2017)

berulakide said:


> how come sin mints and foul mouth? and bag of dicks, meaning all males? or you guys have a bad experience where I got them? I am hoping the seeds I ordered that are fems at least come in the nirvana package, and sensi seeds pck... the freebies I aint counting on perfect. Too nervous to get clones, I could get chemdawg, purple khsh, nebula and critical from someone but scared to bring in bugs for the new tent!
> reomend a place in canada here with good prices? would be appreciated.


ohhh its a long tail of woe & destruction relating to crop king seeds...
link>>>>>Crop King Seeds Can Eat A B Of Dicks...


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Mar 15, 2017)

Just got some sin mints finally from TDT so I'm going to cross them with some bros. grimm c99 and see what kind of fire I can get from those two. Freebies were simply jack and the mission from norstar genetics.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 15, 2017)

I picked up hazeman's strawberry cough a few weeks ago from dcseedexchange and received grape bubba as freebies. I'm curious about the grape bubba, not sure if it is mendo purp x bubba or grapestomper x bubba, but I'm interested to taste that flavor combo.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2017)

Waiting on Colorado Thunder Fuck from Jah Earth Collective, with maybe Bubba's Meltdown freebies.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Waiting on Colorado Thunder Fuck from Jah Earth Collective, with maybe Bubba's Meltdown freebies.


I hope you keep us informed on your CTF grow if you pop them. I'm curious if they're as good as the breeder claims. I have no reason to doubt him, I'm just curious.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 16, 2017)

Im behind the times. These are the first seeds I've purchased in probably 15 years. Last beans purchased were original a11s. A few breeders and yall got me excited to sort through seeds again. Anyone know where to get emerald mountain seeds online? thanks.


----------



## higher self (Mar 16, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope you keep us informed on your CTF grow if you pop them. I'm curious if they're as good as the breeder claims. I have no reason to doubt him, I'm just curious.


It's good! Just recently finished w/ two different pheno's. Not my #1 sativa but in #3 spot. It's clear headed sativa that's done in under 60 days with 2nd pheno I got having some nice yields. 3rd best because it's not as uplifting as my other sativas nor has the smell & flavor. But for what CTF brings in 58 days ya can't beat it!

Bit of a creeper IMO feels like I'm getting higher as time goes on but it's subtle unless I haven't smoked in awhile. 1st time I smoke it I went a few days off & was feeling very good off a small bowl.

Both pheno's don't have much smell a light sweet musk is the best I can describe it. This is perfect for those who don't want stinky plants but still want potency. Still have a good few beans so more pheno's to explore plus look for males.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 16, 2017)

Under 60 days is definitely a plus for a Sativa, but I do like it loud.
Do you mind sharing what your #2 and #1 Sativa might be? To give me a frame of reference.


----------



## higher self (Mar 16, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Under 60 days is definitely a plus for a Sativa, but I do like it loud.
> Do you mind sharing what your #2 and #1 Sativa might be? To give me a frame of reference.


#1 is Jack Durban
#2 is Double Jamaican (Jamaican Purple x Jamaica Blue Mountain) 

I will smoke sativas all day and they don't keep me up any longer than usual. Wake n bake with Jack Durb or DJam & afternoon n evenings with CTF & my OG keeper. I like having three sativas so the tolerance stays fair throughout the day.


----------



## dankseeker (Mar 17, 2017)

grabbed these from SHN since they were on sale, ordered last Friday and got em today


----------



## feva (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 18, 2017)

higher self said:


> #1 is Jack Durban
> #2 is Double Jamaican (Jamaican Purple x Jamaica Blue Mountain)
> 
> I will smoke sativas all day and they don't keep me up any longer than usual. Wake n bake with Jack Durb or DJam & afternoon n evenings with CTF & my OG keeper. I like having three sativas so the tolerance stays fair throughout the day.


Crazy, I'm the complete opposite. I can smoke indicas all day. I can't have racy sativas at night or I can't fall alseep. 

My last purchase from GPS was:
Black Gold
Garlix ($50/per pack)
Hibernate ($15/per pack)

^Snagged the chem/SD crosses just for the taste. I can only take a couple of hits on those suckers. My heart gets pounding. Need to cross them to something high in CBD. Bubba Kush for breakfast is how I like to roll


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 19, 2017)

Got some old school super skunk on the way from old world organics


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 19, 2017)

Got some Motarebel:Rebel OG,Relentless: Big Easy OG,Archive:Face on Fire and more BOG :Sour Bubble.Also got some Mycoteck:Hell Monkey(3) and HGNW:Bad Wolf testers...don't know anything about the bad wolf testers


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 19, 2017)

Super silver stardawg 
Star fucker 
Top dawg seeds


----------



## higher self (Mar 19, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Crazy, I'm the complete opposite. I can smoke indicas all day. I can't have racy sativas at night or I can't fall alseep.
> 
> My last purchase from GPS was:
> Black Gold
> ...


 

I can do that but only if it's like a stay inside the house rainy or cold weather type days. I need an indica like bubba though, the flavor & the buzz are great.


----------



## The Pipe (Mar 20, 2017)

Last 2 orders were autos
Attitude
Flash seeds chaze with super temple ball freebies
Mephisto
7 strain pick and mix
1 Tyrone special
1 chemdogging
1 triangle kush
1 sour bubbly
1 sour stomper got 2
1 3 bears Og got 2
1 Skywalker got 2
3 pack of Heisenberg special got 5
And a free 10 pack of Sour Bubbly Cush


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 21, 2017)

Right now got
DVG
1 foul mouth
2 citrus farmer
3 grandpabreath
4 humble pie
5 grand slam
Greenteam Genetics
1 fruit of the boom cherry
2 fruit of the boom orange
3 fruit of the boom strawberry
Plus whatever freebies I get from incanlama


----------



## Blindnslow (Mar 21, 2017)

Just picked up 2 Blue Hammer . Since it's my favorite... Yeh a little old school but still.. MY FAVORITE!!!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Mar 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Cherry Wonka
> Bruce banner 1.0


I bought 1 cherry wonka seed and got lucky with a baby girl,Took 3 clones off her


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Mar 28, 2017)

Skywalker Kush, purple afghan Kush and so purple


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 28, 2017)

Here's a lil package porn


killAgreenguy said:


> Right now got
> DVG
> 1 foul mouth
> 2 citrus farmer
> ...


----------



## 806KING (Mar 28, 2017)

Got a pack of 
purple punch X legend OG


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 28, 2017)

806KING said:


> Got a pack of
> purple punch X legend OG


Who makes that??


----------



## 806KING (Mar 28, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Who makes that??


Clearwaterbuds on instagram


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 28, 2017)

806KING said:


> Clearwaterbuds on instagram


Glo I might pick up a couple of those like that legend og x u got and the sour dubb sounds faf


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 30, 2017)

IG is thick with good breeders these days.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 1, 2017)

And the vault grows...........


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

BOG Sour Boggle,1 pack,13 seeds,direct from the man which is much,much cheaper!!!!!..... According to BOG it's a "Grape bubba Kush"....... That just sounds beyond amazing considering bubba Kush is some of the most amazing,tasty herb that exist....I've grown his Sour Bubble in the past and kept the cornstalk,bubba Kush pheno.Straight coffee chocolate Kush funk.Sadly I lost it to mites,along with my Federation Island Sweet Skunk.Two of the most amazing strains on earth and I friggin lost them.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 2, 2017)

Caught that Archive drop today got dosidos #9 f2 dosidos #22 f2 sour dough duct tape and kings bred super excited and I plan on copping some of that grape pie drop hopefully sundae driver and pie hoe we'll see but I got those Archive coming yeee!!!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 2, 2017)

Grabbed some Top Dawg - LD95

really won't be popping new beans till sept. probably so I am kinda slowing my roll.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 3, 2017)

They just came in !


----------



## higher self (Apr 3, 2017)

Last time I grew Tahoe they were some shitty fems from Cali Connection. No doubt I will have better results with this pack, ya know I'm looking for some good males to chuck with!


----------



## Samsonator (Apr 3, 2017)

OG Kush and LA Confidential


----------



## bbxww (Apr 3, 2017)

806KING said:


> Clearwaterbuds on instagram


Shipping 2 nonmed states?


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Apr 3, 2017)

got testers loompa headband x snow lotus should be good!!


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Grabbed the last two packs of headbanger from glo 
Waited years for the restock


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 4, 2017)

Chemdawg, from Greenhouse. Chrystal from Nirvana. Chemdawg will probably be the yielder of the two, 800g/m2 according to the ads. Anybody here ever grow that? Seems unrealistically high. It's not even a Big Bud or Critical hybrid. Maybe it's a better yielder than either AND more potent. Thanks, Grateful Dead. Must have been pretty damn good to sell for $500 an oz in the 70s. That's probably like 5k today. Or maybe the story is a little blown up.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 4, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> And the vault grows...........
> View attachment 3917548


Haven't seen agent banana listed anywhere. I'll take a guess it's agent Orange x banana og?


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 4, 2017)

Haha, Agent Banana. Funny name.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 4, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Haven't seen agent banana listed anywhere. I'll take a guess it's agent Orange x banana og?


It is duende 007 (grateful breath x grape puff) x banana og rev


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 4, 2017)

Ten pack of NL from peak seeds bc.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> Ten pack of NL from peak seeds bc.


Good one and I also have very high regard for Northern Skunk, Northern Berry and Sweet Skunk. 100% germ rate has been the norm for me with Peak.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 4, 2017)

banisteriopsis caapi & psilocybe cyanescens


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 4, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Good one and I also have very high regard for Northern Skunk, Northern Berry and Sweet Skunk. 100% germ rate has been the norm for me with Peak.


Yeah i was told he has great genetics , I popped 8 of the 11 he sent me , 36 hours later they were all packing 1/2 inch tap roots, 10 days later they are all on there 3 rd set of true leaves , winner in my book  BB


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> banisteriopsis caapi & psilocybe cyanescens


Mushiez?


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 4, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Mushiez?


Yep, and ayahuasca vines. Fortunately ill have Mushiez for the 5-10 years between seed germ and vine harvest lol


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 4, 2017)

The Chrystal seeds couldn't wait to get growing. All 5 popped roots out about 1/4" in 24 hours. They said it has hybrid vigor so maybe that's why. The Chemdawgs are a lot more sluggish. One's out a fair bit but the others barely poking out. I think the Chrystal is going to be the winner in the quality seeds department. Chemdawg must have been inbred for decades, so that would explain it. Still, it's possible it could catch up later. 

BTW there's a Chrystal review on here and it's nothing but praise. Apparently one of the most premium strains around, kicked Blueberry's ass.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 5, 2017)

The Dawgs are out, about 12 hours after the Chrystal. All is well. Doubt I'll ever have buy another strain with those two on board.I can tell you this though, from my recent experiences. There's a hell of a lot of mediocre seeds being sold. Finding a truly great strain is like a needle in a haystack.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 5, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> The Dawgs are out, about 12 hours after the Chrystal. All is well. Doubt I'll ever have buy another strain with those two on board.I can tell you this though, from my recent experiences. There's a hell of a lot of mediocre seeds being sold. Finding a truly great strain is like a needle in a haystack.


That's why some breeders are praised so highly... much more keepers per pack than average. But I agree, there's a ton of half assed shit being sold in the name of cash flow


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 5, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> That's why some breeders are praised so highly... much more keepers per pack than average. But I agree, there's a ton of half assed shit being sold in the name of cash flow


I don't think there's one strain in 100 that's really worth growing. Most of them are polyhybrids, several strains mixed almost randomly together with unpredictable outcomes. Most seed companies are lucky if even one of their strains are really outstanding. Anyway, I think I got Nirvana's best strain in Chrystal and Chemdawg is well established as being killer so I should be good on that one too. All the other strains I bought and tried up to now are all also rans which I will undoubtedly stop wasting space on soon enough.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 5, 2017)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3919485


Where is the best place to get DVG beans.I prefer a USA bank.I already know a couple that have them in stock but,none have Citrus Farmer and their websites sketch me out...Pardon me if I shouldn't ask.Abbreviations should work


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Where is the best place to get DVG beans.I prefer a USA bank.I already know a couple that have them in stock but,none have Citrus Farmer and their websites sketch me out...Pardon me if I shouldn't ask.Abbreviations should work


Try IG or Neptune seedbank


----------



## 806KING (Apr 5, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Where is the best place to get DVG beans.I prefer a USA bank.I already know a couple that have them in stock but,none have Citrus Farmer and their websites sketch me out...Pardon me if I shouldn't ask.Abbreviations should work


Organixmike420 on instagram


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2017)

#357 Colorado Thunder Fuck has arrived and I am going to get a few wet. Freebies too! Jah Earth Collective.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 5, 2017)

Just put in a order for dvg starbux and laplata sour pez from Neptune and fruitbound lemon and fruitbound banana from incanlama missed out on the cannarado grapes but I am close to LA so maybe I'll try tlc when they drop


----------



## since1991 (Apr 5, 2017)

Mota Rebel Seeds Juana Ghost OG. A 10 pack at the Ann Arbor Hash Bash last Saturday. Its Herijuana x Ghost Og. I was looking for something with utter potency and this stood out to me. Iam gonna try iy soon. All 10 seeds. See what i get. But one of the above posters is spot on in my opinion. 75% of my last 8 yearz worth of seed pack purchases were either subpar or just not worth keeping for long. But clones on the other hand...how ever i got them...i run the hell outta them. I have gotten lucky though. My best luck in the last couple years had been without question Sin City Seeds.


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 5, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Just put in a order for dvg starbux and laplata sour pez from Neptune and fruitbound lemon and fruitbound banana from incanlama missed out on the cannarado grapes but I am close to LA so maybe I'll try tlc when they drop


Thanks for the heads up on the statbux!! Been searching for a while, just grabbed a pack from Neptune


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 5, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the statbux!! Been searching for a while, just grabbed a pack from Neptune


No problem


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2017)

4 CTF from rm3 hit the towel last night along with 4 King/NL from Peak that where never listed. Mike didn't like the yield and dropped the project but I really like the bud. Had to get the CTF going!


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 6, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Just put in a order for dvg starbux and laplata sour pez from Neptune and fruitbound lemon and fruitbound banana from incanlama missed out on the cannarado grapes but I am close to LA so maybe I'll try tlc when they drop


I ran sour pez and it was crap. Not saying yours will be just a heads up. No terpene profile worth mentioning. Earthy dirt taste.
La plata has failed me twice actually. Quin n tonic had a crap terp profile too


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 6, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I ran sour pez and it was crap. Not saying yours will be just a heads up. No terpene profile worth mentioning. Earthy dirt taste.
> La plata has failed me twice actually. Quin n tonic had a crap terp profile too


That sux cuz the only reason I got a pack is cuz a friend of mine had a male that smelled great in veg


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 6, 2017)

Grand Slam,by Dungeons Vault Genetics will move directly to the front of the linewhen they arrive,along with Relentless Big Easy OG......I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever be able to go thru all the seeds I've got,let alone all the s33ds/crosses I bought these strains to make,and my collection is miniscule in comparison to many of yours.Hell,I have a 4year old pack of GGH Transforner I need to run thru,not many reports on that one,and honestly id rather go thru a pack of mr.nice mango haze.Oh well,I'll die trying.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> 4 CTF from rm3 hit the towel last night along with 4 King/NL from Peak that where never listed. Mike didn't like the yield and dropped the project but I really like the bud. Had to get the CTF going!


All have popped and been installed in soil. Colorado Thunder Fuck with 1/4" roots.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Grand Slam,by Dungeons Vault Genetics will move directly to the front of the linewhen they arrive,along with Relentless Big Easy OG......I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever be able to go thru all the seeds I've got,let alone all the s33ds/crosses I bought these strains to make,and my collection is miniscule in comparison to many of yours.Hell,I have a 4year old pack of GGH Transforner I need to run thru,not many reports on that one,and honestly id rather go thru a pack of mr.nice mango haze.Oh well,I'll die trying.


Mango Haze by Mr Nice is stellar and thats an understatement. I ran the hell outta that one too back in the day. Mr Nice Hazes generally take forever and the best phenos take even longer but its is sooo worth it.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 10, 2017)

Latest additions to the vault thx to organix_420mike and Neptune seed bank I also got fruitbound banana and lemon and sour sage coming from incanlama in the next few days


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 12, 2017)

Came today


----------



## bengi (Apr 15, 2017)

Just popped some Paradise seeds Nebula (fem).

Been a while since I did an indoor. Happy I ordered them


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 15, 2017)

what seed co has an indica version of romulan?? next generation has romulan but its sativa dominant,, in the original big book of buds the romulan was advertized as a pur indica????


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 15, 2017)

Just a couple. I told the wife only a grand worth of seeds this summer. Lol


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 15, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> View attachment 3925523
> 
> Just a couple. I told the wife only a grand worth of seeds this summer. Lol


Good luck with that


----------



## Sailormoses (Apr 16, 2017)

Just received Taffie from Crockett FF ,Big city lights from Norstar, and for this run TGA jacks cleaner, timewreck, Banana OG, Fem Northern lights, White widow and Bluberry


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2017)

CTF#357 a week from planting all look strong and like each other. Have started them with an unreleased Peak King/NL and the CTF sports more narrow and longer leaves than that most all Indica, and a bit more initial stem stretch.


----------



## higher self (Apr 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> CTF#357 a week from planting all look strong and like each other. Have started them with an unreleased Peak King/NL and the CTF sports more narrow and longer leaves than that most all Indica, and a bit more initial stem stretch.


CTF is more on the sativa side though the fan leaves get pretty big from two pheno's I had. One stayed squat the other stretched a lot more.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 17, 2017)

bodhi's cherry hashplant x2, & a snow lotus bx v1. freebie, & of course the icing on top, bdg freebies bubba kush(motas cut) x lbl... and another shirt...


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks like another order is sitting in my mailbox.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2017)

An impulse buy. Never heard of the maker, but I dig the femmed cross.


Gold Rush - $40.00

Sex: Fem - 3pk
Type: Hybrid
Flowering: 8-9 Weeks

Genetics: *Kosher Kush x Tangie*



(Click Logo To Order)


----------



## HeartIandhank (Apr 21, 2017)

Seeds I ordered and received in April..

Original Haze - Flying Dutchman
Western Winds - Sagamartha
X18 - Tom Hill
Thai/haze x Skunk #1 - Sam tSM (free)
Lapis Mountain Indica - Cannacopia
Colorado Thunderfuck - RG Gear
C99 bx1 - Mosca
Super Silver Haze - Mr Nice (free)


----------



## Jmy137900 (Apr 21, 2017)

Northern Lights feminized from Nirvana


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2017)

Greenpoint: Dynamite Diesel 
GLG: Sunshine Daydream


----------



## RC61 (Apr 22, 2017)

I got a couple new ones I was going to save for my next run, I couldn't help but put them in the dirt. Humbolt Seed 707 Headband and Green House Trainwreck.


----------



## RC61 (Apr 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Greenpoint: Dynamite Diesel
> GLG: Sunshine Daydream


 I looked up GLG, thanks for the clue to mota rebels genetics again. I have to get Novacaine, it looks awesome from the pic. Too bad some of the Canadian breeders aren't still as active as they were. I had alot of strains and crosses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> CTF is more on the sativa side though the fan leaves get pretty big from two pheno's I had. One stayed squat the other stretched a lot more.


Was it the super potent mind blowing smoke that RM tauted so often?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2017)

Three packages arrived today, one a cd, the other two beans. They were both small, similar orders, so I thought I'd do a comparison shopping experience review kind of thing.
1. Received from @DC Seed Exchange


Six Illuminati [ lol ] fem Kamikaze and the free 3 Goya fems accompanying the Illuminati promo. With 20% off promo and shipping, $59.00 and change. Included was the DCSE shopping bag and a business card. From order to receipt 4 days including the weekend. Many e-mails were sent along the way, from receipt of order to tracked delivery notice. Happiness experience rating: A [ the long awaited 10CC concert cd was a separate shipment - happiness rating A freekin' plus ]

Received from The Dank Team:

3 Canuk [?] fems for $40 + shipping, minus the daily 10% TDT discount. 5 business days from order to received, e-mails every step of the way. Tossed in freebies looks to be 2 fems [?] from Irie, and 5 reg "Depth Charge" regs from who knows. Enlarge the pics and you can see the details. Happiness rating: A +

The plus, of course, comes from the extras....who knows if they're decent, but there they are. That's way generous for a $36 seed purchase.

So, excellent work by both vendors, slight edge to TDT. However, DCSE is still a young enterprise, and likely hasn't accumulated a supply of extra beans. If you're reading along DC, holla - I might be able to point you to a hookup, amigo.


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Apr 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Three packages arrived today, one a cd, the other two beans. They were both small, similar orders, so I thought I'd do a comparison shopping experience review kind of thing.
> 1. Received from @DC Seed Exchange
> View attachment 3930527
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback, we appreciate your comments and will work harder for that A+ rating.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 26, 2017)

bengi said:


> Just popped some Paradise seeds Nebula (fem).
> 
> Been a while since I did an indoor. Happy I ordered them


I grew Nebula awhile back. Some of the best plants i ever grew. Very good strain. Dutch ass kicker.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 26, 2017)

HeartIandhank said:


> Seeds I ordered and received in April..
> 
> Original Haze - Flying Dutchman
> Western Winds - Sagamartha
> ...


Good choices. Stellar genetic library.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2017)

To my number on hater he know who he is. Shoutout to Gu for the love and the places I got the Oni beans from..


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

These guys on instagram are off the chain. I need to get my IG popping so I can drop a few auctions myself. Haha folks even buying seeds from unsealed/open packs!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> View attachment 3932022
> 
> These guys on instagram are off the chain. I need to get my IG popping so I can drop a few auctions myself. Haha folks even buying seeds from unsealed/open packs!!


Shit is unreal. Then they auctioning off shit that's available at most banks. I'm not paying your doctor bills when Medicare and Medicaid is free for everyone.. Bumass dudes


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Shit is unreal. Then they auctioning off shit that's available at most banks. I'm not paying your doctor bills when Medicare and Medicaid is free for everyone.. Bumass dudes


Exactly! But also the way breeders put out their limited run seeds now a days these auctions wont end. It doesn't have to be seeds from yesteryear lol, I could auction off dosido f2 packs next month for 2 twice the price I bet.

It's like they switch between auctions & retail sale prices when every there are no major drops going on smh!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> Exactly! But also the way breeders put out their limited run seeds now a days these auctions wont end. It doesn't have to be seeds from yesteryear lol, I could auction off dosido f2 packs next month for 2 twice the price I bet.
> 
> It's like they switch between auctions & retail sale prices when every there are no major drops going on smh!!


That's why I'll follow some of the good guys on here and start chucking what I wanna chuck that way I don't have to keep buying the same remixed shit.


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why I'll follow some of the good guys on here and start chucking what I wanna chuck that way I don't have to keep buying the same remixed shit.


That's the whole point in my opinion...chuck to cut down on cash flow out...

I still grab the rare pack every once in a while..


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> That's the whole point in my opinion...chuck to cut down on cash flow out...
> 
> I still grab the rare pack every once in a while..


Right. Hopefully I'll find something like a fireballz or close to that level. I have a watermelon zkittles male I'll flower in a few and see what he produces.


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why I'll follow some of the good guys on here and start chucking what I wanna chuck that way I don't have to keep buying the same remixed shit.


Haha same ole remixed crosses that dont get worked. The chucker's thread here is great prove's that we the people have the power to not fall victim to the increasing greed in the seed industry. Started this hobby as a DIY now it's time to take it to next level for sure!


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

I never buy seeds online. Here in Michigan...my home town of Flint and Jackson Michigan has PLENTY of seeds. 80 different breeders at JC3. When i need something different that i cant get trading clones around town....i just take a ride down the highway and grab what tickles my fancy. Strains galore here in Michigan. All kinds of different gear.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I never buy seeds online. Here in Michigan...my home town of Flint and Jackson Michigan has PLENTY of seeds. 80 different breeders at JC3. When i need something different that i cant get trading clones around town....i just take a ride down the highway and grab what tickles my fancy. Strains galore here in Michigan. All kinds of different gear.


You every heard of red faygo pop strain?


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You every heard of red faygo pop strain?


Yes i have. Heard it was never released. Know people 5that are around the actual breeder. Its clone only as far ad i know. And finicky but extremely good. Rare.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Yes i have. Heard it was never released. Know people 5that are around the actual breeder. Its clone only as far ad i know. And finicky but extremely good. Rare.


A guy I met at the cup sent me a few beans of it.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone ever hear of a local Flint strain called The Boston Cooler? How about Hall Street Flatbush? Grown down in the little Hall Flats Neighborhood?


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

Flint is coming into its own last few years. A plethora of small time growers and seedsmen. We got some local gear that rivals the well known stuff. No doubt.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

Got another ass kicker called Atwoods Blue. Bred and grown by some fine loacal ghetto growers around the old Atwood Stadium. Its a "blue" cultivar and been worked for a few years now.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> A guy I met at the cup sent me a few beans of it.


Know a guy that will not get off the original cut. Never knew it was put out into seed. Heard it was problematic.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 27, 2017)

GLg 420 deal. ..
Bodhi sunshine 4 and the blue dream x sssd
Stray tunnel vision


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> GLg 420 deal. ..
> Bodhi sunshine 4 and the blue dream x sssd
> Stray tunnel vision


Fresh outta rehab to the seed shop


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Fresh outta rehab to the seed shop


Lol ...Trying to resist the ihg purple punch crosses. It's tough out there for a bean fiend


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol ...Trying to resist the ihg purple punch crosses. It's tough out there for a bean fiend


Oni purple punch crosses is 50$ cheaper


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I never buy seeds online. Here in Michigan...my home town of Flint and Jackson Michigan has PLENTY of seeds. 80 different breeders at JC3. When i need something different that i cant get trading clones around town....i just take a ride down the highway and grab what tickles my fancy. Strains galore here in Michigan. All kinds of different gear.


Well I guess I should just take a trip to visit the fam when I need something haha!! Although my cuzzo said he doesnt smoke  also i want to hit up genotype a2. They got some fire seeds got um off firestax


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Oni purple punch crosses is 50$ cheaper


Reached out to incanlama trying to score a pack and said I'd have to buy 4 packs so that his strongest supporters get them. I told him I've placed 4 orders in the past with him ....I might write dude off. Apparently I'm not a strong enough supporter. ..


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Reached out to incanlama trying to score a pack and said I'd have to buy 4 packs so that his strongest supporters get them. I told him I've placed 4 orders in the past with him ....I might write dude off. Apparently I'm not a strong enough supporter. ..


Did you try reliable seedbank and these people? [email protected]


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Did you try reliable seedbank and these people? [email protected]


Yeah I'm gonna see what I can do with reliable when they drop


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna see what I can do with reliable when they drop


They dropped already but email dude they might've had some none payments if not I'll try and bless you.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> They dropped already but email dude they might've had some none payments if not I'll try and bless you.


I don't think the tropicana crosses dropped yet did they? The purple punch x tropicana and maybe the tk cpt x tropicana are the ones that sound tasty


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I don't think the tropicana crosses dropped yet did they? The purple punch x tropicana and maybe the tk cpt x tropicana are the ones that sound tasty


I think that's a cup drop. The papaya crosses dropped with trop V2 dropping


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I think that's a cup drop. The papaya crosses dropped with trop V2 dropping


The tropicana crosses are the upcoming drops at incanlama and prolly reliable as well. Trying to get in on that


----------



## shannonball (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is our order for 2017 growing. Y Griega two days old and looking nice. Have a Jack Herer going now 1 week into flower. 


Medical Seeds Y Griega

Reserva Privada Strawberry Banana

DNA Genetics Seeds Chocolope Kush

Humboldt Seed Organization AUTOMATIC Blue Dream

Humboldt Seed Organization Black D.O.G.

Humboldt Seed Organization Sapphire OG

Dinafem Seeds Haze XXL AUTO

Humboldt Seed Organization Lemon Juice Express Auto

DNA Genetics Seeds Sour Kosher

Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia AUTO

Bomb Seeds THC Bomb

Pakistan Ryder auto

Afghan Kush Auto


----------



## JLuni (Apr 28, 2017)

I just got some Fem DG Lucky Train Haze. 90/10 Sativa Cross. Anyone ever heard or grown?


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 29, 2017)

Brandy Wineungeons Vault Genetics on deck...... I mainly got this because I've heard reports of a very unique terp profile and my main concern is flavor,effect,potency and finally,yield.Always on the lookout for recommendations for flavourful, unique strains


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm done now for a bit can't buy seeds for at least 2 months


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 30, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3933816 I'm done now for a bit can't buy seeds for at least 2 months


I see ya playa playa. Who made the crosses in the green baggies


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I see ya playa playa. Who made the crosses in the green baggies


Not really sure I'll dm him and ask tho cuz they both look aight some of those def pop freebies feel me


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I see ya playa playa. Who made the crosses in the green baggies


Sin city freebies


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 30, 2017)

Got in on lostRiverGenetics 420 promo. Still going on still thru today guys head over to there IG and see the promo.


----------



## xmatox (Apr 30, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


4/20 I picked up some grape topanga, Peppermint pie, and Purple punch. I popped the Grape Topanga's and purple punch this week. I cant wait to run these.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 30, 2017)

xmatox said:


> 4/20 I picked up some grape topanga, Peppermint pie, and Purple punch. I popped the Grape Topanga's and purple punch this week. I cant wait to run these.


Damn you lucky dog. Nice to be from Cali. What's peppermint pie


----------



## xmatox (Apr 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn you lucky dog. Nice to be from Cali. What's peppermint pie


Cannarado genetics. White Durban X Grape Pie!


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 30, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> what seed co has an indica version of romulan?? next generation has romulan but its sativa dominant,, in the original big book of buds the romulan was advertized as a pur indica????


I had some of classic seeds romulan Joe ibl and I crossed my best male and female. Male had nice structure and fruity scent. Female was decently frosty. Didn't get a chance to smoke. It was done more for preservation. I started some of the seeds and got 2 Indica and 2 sativa phenos. Just passing on info.


----------



## GroDank101 (Apr 30, 2017)

i got
cbd chem dawg, cbd sensi star, cbd New York Diesel from cbd Botanics
Shark Shock cbd, critical mass cbd, purple orange cbd, amnesia cbd, og kush cbd, bubba kush cbd, dinamed cbd, and cheese cbd from Dinafem
Candida and Nightengale (both 20:1 cbd:thc) from Medical Marijuana Genetics
and locktite F2 (gg4 x Mt. Rainier) from RedEyed Genetics.

currently only growing the cheese cbd and nightengale but im going to pop some of the other ones really soon. none in flower yet.


----------



## hydgrow (May 3, 2017)

Bingo Bango!


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2017)

Been buying seeds every month for past year but this past April was the best pickups for me. Got Grape Durban on the way. The Carlsbad should be a dope cross Ultraviolet OG is PNW Purple Indica x Face OG


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Lightweight pickups


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 10, 2017)

I picked up a pack of garlic breath too.


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 10, 2017)

I gotta get some of that CV garlic breath.Their description of it makes it sound amazing.Has you guys grown it before,and if so,what was your impression


----------



## Craigson (May 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lightweight pickups View attachment 3939554View attachment 3939555


What breeder is the chiquita banana from?


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 10, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I gotta get some of that CV garlic breath.Their description of it makes it sound amazing.Has you guys grown it before,and if so,what was your impression


It's new release


----------



## maxamus1 (May 10, 2017)

420 sale I picked up jaws green crack got fruity pebbles og f3 as the frebbie, bohdi ssdd and Goji og with strange brew and dragon fruit freebies, then I picked up some OG gear obiwan, Malibu pie and b-witched


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2017)

Craigson said:


> What breeder is the chiquita banana from?


Hammerhead


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 10, 2017)

xmatox said:


> 4/20 I picked up some grape topanga, Peppermint pie, and Purple punch. I popped the Grape Topanga's and purple punch this week. I cant wait to run these.


What time did you go to Jungleboys for that. I sent a person , but he went Late in the afternoon.


----------



## cindysid (May 10, 2017)

Broke down and finally bought the Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99. I've run the other brands, so I need to check this one out.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 11, 2017)

i lied got more coming I'm a junkie


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 11, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3940431 i lied got more coming I'm a junkie


Nice I copped the star Bound but milk bound was calling my name too!


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 11, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Nice I copped the star Bound but milk bound was calling my name too!


That's the only one I didn't get I gotta get my Chem game up I haven't had a real good one yet so maybe that's y I alway slide on it


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 11, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> That's the only one I didn't get I gotta get my Chen game up I haven't had a real good one yet so maybe that's y I alway slide on it


Hehe yeah that's why I went for it I have stayed Chem free for too long. Just got a top Dawgs Chem, this, and two bodhi Chem crosses.


----------



## medmanjoe (May 11, 2017)

My current order waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## rocknratm (May 11, 2017)

White rhino... One of the first few super dank strains i got back when i was young... As much as ten years ago id guess.
My friend and i were talking about this strain yesterday... Coinkydink

Another dank strain way back was a super fruity one with no name. Rarely available super wet when you got it. Very fresh. Fruity fire weed. Sweet even with no cure


----------



## medmanjoe (May 11, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> White rhino... One of the first few super dank strains i got back when i was young... As much as ten years ago id guess.
> My friend and i were talking about this strain yesterday... Coinkydink
> 
> Another dank strain way back was a super fruity one with no name. Rarely available super wet when you got it. Very fresh. Fruity fire weed. Sweet even with no cure


Gonna do some breeding with it as well


----------



## Vato_504 (May 11, 2017)

OhioMMJ2018 said:


> I bought Blue dream, Super lemon haze, Somango XXL, purple urkel, and fruity pebbles from this really cool dude on e bay, heres his store name if you wanna check it out (the real deal seed co) , I've bought from him in January and again today. They are some of the best genetics ive ever had and the prices are real cheap, its sold as "bird seed" so I was iffy at first but it worked out great. The best thing is your guaranteed to get them, no lost seeds. Hope this helps someone out. Peace and love


Lmao we good playa


----------



## higher self (May 11, 2017)

Like my 2nd IHG gear I've bought the rest I have are freebies. Be awesome if TDT still had some of those In House freebies but these are cool. The Arise from Irie is Golden Goat x Daybreaker, I'll pop those 2 when I run my Golden Goat crosses.

The Affinity will be pure fire!! 92OG x (OGKB/UltravioletOG) saving the OG's for fall & winter runs.


----------



## Gaz29 (May 11, 2017)

My last purchase:
Bought 7 pack of chem city blues (mephisto) from sea of seeds on April 18th and despite many emails etc I've been fkd about by them - they won't answer my emails so going to have to go through visa and chase refund..
Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 11, 2017)

Bodhi 
sunshine 4 and blue sunshine 
freebie of cobra lips and sour butter x 88g13hp

Stray fox tunnel vision 
Freebie katsu x blueberry temple

Oni seeds
Tropicanna F2
Purple punch x tropicanna


----------



## bengi (May 12, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I grew Nebula awhile back. Some of the best plants i ever grew. Very good strain. Dutch ass kicker.


I grew it about 10 years ago, was some of the best smoke I have grown.

Had to order some more and see if it's has good as I remembered it. 

Just started flowering them a week ago. Looking very healthy.


----------



## rdvaughan (May 12, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> My last purchase:
> Bought 7 pack of chem city blues (mephisto) from sea of seeds on April 18th and despite many emails etc I've been fkd about by them - they won't answer my emails so going to have to go through visa and chase refund..
> Happy growing
> Gaz


Can't go wrong by going directly to Mephisto, great product, great service.


----------



## Gaz29 (May 12, 2017)

rdvaughan said:


> Can't go wrong by going directly to Mephisto, great product, great service.


Yeah i emailed Mitch @ mephisto and he got back to me same day and said he'd like to help me but Sea of Seeds get they're mephisto gear from a third party distributor.. at least he got back to me asap.. should be good for a refund through visa. Happy growing
Gaz
Ps. Gonna have a look at what's NOT sold out at mephisto's own website.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 12, 2017)

Bodhi - Cobra Lips, Joystick, Pinball Wizard

Strayfox- Smoking Mirrors, Green Warrior Black Leaf Pheno, Guava Slayer

GreenTeam Genetics - StarBound

Sin City - Platinum Delights

In House Genetics - Lemon-lime Punch, Cactido

Thug Pug - HallitosisBreath, GlukieBreath

Dungeon Vault Genetics - Grandpas Breath v4

TopDawg - LD95

I went a little overboard... probably done for a bit lol.. probably not, will post pics when they all arrive.


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (May 12, 2017)

higher self said:


> Chem D x Mendo Purp fems from CSI (got 11 seeds in the 7 pack!! for $70)
> Wifi x Sour Bubble from Aligee
> Gelato #33 from Sure Bred


How did you score that deal?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Hammerhead


@Vato_504 where did you get hhead gear bro? Been looking forever-been running his sour dubb x gg#4 its killer


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Vato_504 where did you get hhead gear bro? Been looking forever-been running his sour dubb x gg#4 its killer


Beanbid.com but site is empty at the moment


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Beanbid.com but site is empty at the moment


Yeah thats where i got mine as well-have they updated any stock? Haven't seen anything for awhile


----------



## SensiPuff (May 13, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> My last purchase:
> Bought 7 pack of chem city blues (mephisto) from sea of seeds on April 18th and despite many emails etc I've been fkd about by them - they won't answer my emails so going to have to go through visa and chase refund..
> Happy growing
> Gaz


Seedherenow carries mephisto.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Bodhi - Cobra Lips, Joystick, Pinball Wizard
> 
> Strayfox- Smoking Mirrors, Green Warrior Black Leaf Pheno, Guava Slayer
> 
> ...


I tell myself that every new purchase. I better quit for a while... *pulls up seed bank to browse strains* lol


----------



## Gaz29 (May 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Vato_504 where did you get hhead gear bro? Been looking forever-been running his sour dubb x gg#4 its killer


Hammerhead can be bought from sannies website.. can't remember the breeder. Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I tell myself that every new purchase. I better quit for a while... *pulls up seed bank to browse strains* lol


I told myself nothing this month and so far I'm 8 in and it's only half way through smdh


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yeah thats where i got mine as well-have they updated any stock? Haven't seen anything for awhile


Do you have IG? If you do dm mind_surfer and ask what he have left.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you have IG? If you do dm mind_surfer and ask what he have left.


No ig-if you have any more hhead gear pm me i will take care of ya


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> Hammerhead can be bought from sannies website.. can't remember the breeder. Happy growing
> Gaz


Hammerhead is the breeder


----------



## Gaz29 (May 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hammerhead is the breeder


My mistake @Bubby'sndalab.. only read a couple of posts n thought it was hammerhead strain.. happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> My mistake @Bubby'sndalab.. only read a couple of posts n thought it was hammerhead strain.. happy growing
> Gaz


No worries man-if you can get your hands on hhead's gear do it-gold in dem hills


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 13, 2017)

Thug pug:...peanut butter breath on its way.......I decided to branch out and try a lot of other breeders that I probably wouldn't have before..also thinking about trying some things from "42" seeds to go with my freebie from "42" code black og (gsc forum cut X blackberry OG).His gear is over 50% off right now and I figure I'll try a couple things.although,it might be smart to grow the freebies first.lol...excited at the prospect of finding something unique tasting.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 14, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Thug pug:...peanut butter breath on its way.......I decided to branch out and try a lot of other breeders that I probably wouldn't have before..also thinking about trying some things from "42" seeds to go with my freebie from "42" code black og (gsc forum cut X blackberry OG).His gear is over 50% off right now and I figure I'll try a couple things.although,it might be smart to grow the freebies first.lol...excited at the prospect of finding something unique tasting.


I got that code black too gonna pop those next month


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 14, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I got that code black too gonna pop those next month


I couldn't resist, so I put all 5 code black og's in paper towels last night and now I have three tails this morning  code black isn't alone though,it was joined by face in fire,big easy OG(Relentless),iss x blueberry (beanho),14 Sour Bubbles and 4 bubble Gummer's(female seeds).I'll have my hands full but many of these will be males.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 14, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I couldn't resist, so I put all 5 code black og's in paper towels last night and now I have three tails this morning  code black isn't alone though,it was joined by face in fire,big easy OG(Relentless),iss x blueberry (beanho),14 Sour Bubbles and 4 bubble Gummer's(female seeds).I'll have my hands full but many of these will be males.


 This is my next pop session can't wait but right now my shit is so full right now I'm about to check sex on 2 peanut butter breath 2 2 squatch 1 meat breath 1 pbj 1 Sophie's breath then I'm bout to clone 1 of each fugu kush sour sunset and cherry hills then I've popped and am growing out 2 timeless montage 2 dosidos # 23 2 koffe cake 2 meat madness 3 sour sage 3 mothers milk x tge 1 more really slow cherry hills 1 north London church cookies and last but I'm sure not least 1 child's breath


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 14, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3942168 This is my next pop session can't wait but right now my shit is so full right now I'm about to check sex on 2 peanut butter breath 2 2 squatch 1 meat breath 1 pbj 1 Sophie's breath then I'm bout to clone 1 of each fugu kush sour sunset and cherry hills then I've popped and am growing out 2 timeless montage 2 dosidos # 23 2 koffe cake 2 meat madness 3 sour sage 3 mothers milk x tge 1 more really slow cherry hills 1 north London church cookies and last but I'm sure not least 1 child's breath


Haha,awesome selections.......I can't believe I forgot to mention I started a pack of dvg Brandy Wines and 3 hell monkey freebies.There's something else I'm forgetting too.lol.I'll update....... I'm really just looking for a few k33pers,if I'm lucky........EDIT:Sure enough, I forgot something,a 5pack freebie of Strawberry dogshit X ????,by @large_bud.....Damn,I really went overboard this time.I bet I'll be happy with myself when I have 30+ females to choose from.


----------



## Roscko (May 14, 2017)

Packaging is not all that, but what matters is whats inside.


----------



## medmanjoe (May 15, 2017)

Got my order from attitude. I'm cracking hso black dog, g13 blue cindy, blimburn purple grandad, blimburn critical grandad, Barney farms cookies kush, and DNA genetics sour secret


----------



## clouds (May 15, 2017)

do you need stealth shipping to get seeds in canada was looking at making my 1st order on some seeds


----------



## medmanjoe (May 15, 2017)

clouds said:


> do you need stealth shipping to get seeds in canada was looking at making my 1st order on some seeds


I'm in the US and always get stealth shipping


----------



## clouds (May 15, 2017)

medmanjoe said:


> I'm in the US and always get stealth shipping


thats what i was thinking just was not 100%


----------



## Vato_504 (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Chef420 (May 19, 2017)

Green Fire Genetics. Where did you pick those up?
I hope that's your belly.


----------



## Chef420 (May 19, 2017)

This was worth waiting for.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 20, 2017)

Still waiting on my Sin City and IHG orders to get here but here is the rest. No idea what to pop lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2017)

My first order of seeds since February. I was going nuts!


----------



## higher self (May 24, 2017)

Ok so I was window shopping their website & didn't actually go through w/ the order but they sent me all these seeds. I'm going crazy trying to remember if I put the order in, then I'm like they got my order all wrong. So I check my bank account & nothing these are freebies & I didn't purchase anything.

I wanted the mangu carrot but the landrace K1 is cool too! Sativa des Rois fem is an AK & the Guillotine is an auto so defiantly not growing those auto's haha!!

Shit man I'm about to put an order in for the mangu carrot now, they can defiantly get my business!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2017)

T


higher self said:


> Ok so I was window shopping their website & didn't actually go through w/ the order but they sent me all these seeds. I'm going crazy trying to remember if I put the order in, then I'm like they got my order all wrong. So I check my bank account & nothing these are freebies & I didn't purchase anything.
> 
> I wanted the mangu carrot but the landrace K1 is cool too! Sativa des Rois fem is an AK & the Guillotine is an auto so defiantly not growing those auto's haha!!
> 
> ...


That's some cool packaging.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 24, 2017)

Couple more otw still


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2017)

Most recent pick up.


----------



## higher self (May 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That's some cool packaging.


Yeah I thought so as well. Had to give it a good pull to break the seal.

On another note can someone start a Greenteam thread lol!! I want to see someone actually run the seeds not just buy them because they are getting some hype imo. Supposedly there limited only 50 packs made so.....


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah I thought so as well. Had to give it a good pull to break the seal.
> 
> On another note can someone start a Greenteam thread lol!! I want to see someone actually run the seeds not just buy them because they are getting some hype imo. Supposedly there limited only 50 packs made so.....



I already started a thread for them like a week ago i think.. not that i have anything running though. lol


----------



## Chef420 (May 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah I thought so as well. Had to give it a good pull to break the seal.
> 
> On another note can someone start a Greenteam thread lol!! I want to see someone actually run the seeds not just buy them because they are getting some hype imo. Supposedly there limited only 50 packs made so.....


@KushyMcKush is running them. He's shedgrown_nv on ig if you have it.


----------



## higher self (May 24, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I already started a thread for them like a week ago i think.. not that i have anything running though. lol


 

Got ya, hopefully the thread will take off as many packs I've seen sell out at certain vendors. 



Chef420 said:


> @KushyMcKush is running them. He's shedgrown_nv on ig if you have it.


Ok cool thanks


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah I thought so as well. Had to give it a good pull to break the seal.
> 
> On another note can someone start a Greenteam thread lol!! I want to see someone actually run the seeds not just buy them because they are getting some hype imo. Supposedly there limited only 50 packs made so.....


They are on my short list gonna run like 2 or 3 from 5 or 6 different ones in a couple months I'm doing a bunch of og's in the next month then the greenteam after that


----------



## higher self (May 25, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> They are on my short list gonna run like 2 or 3 from 5 or 6 different ones in a couple months I'm doing a bunch of og's in the next month then the greenteam after that


That's what's up! I like popping those seeds not many have grown so we can see what's what. Im kinda saving what I think are the best for "last" just in case I gotta shut down my entire grow as has been the case before. That shit hurt my soul haha.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2017)

Light work


----------



## morgwar (May 25, 2017)

This state needs a small growers permit. 
All this great stuff to grow 
Oh and they need to let us grow outdoors
I want to pop everything. 
Big thanks to the dank team, 2 weeks is a bit of a wait but worth it
Polar bear has fat seeds!
Sin city stuff sounds like a high cbd deal which is neat to have, and I'm not sure on the Loompa deal there hmm research


----------



## KushyMcKush (May 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got ya, hopefully the thread will take off as many packs I've seen sell out at certain vendors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool thanks


Most of this tent is greenteam. The 4 big ones on the left are 3 milkbone, far left is cookie pebbles. All female. The babies in the front are the rest kf the pack from the big ones. Still have 2 cookie pebbles seeds left. All the milkbone got popped. The milkbone all reek more than any plant Ive grown in veg. Very consistent phenos. Broad leafed/stout indicas with excellent structure and growth rate. All have a deep chemmy/skunky/sour candy smell. Got one baby lat looks to be very forum-like so far. Check out my ig heres a bunch more pics there. All in coco being fed veg+bloom, cal/mag, powerSi, and mammothP.
The tall one in the back and ogkb on the right are peanutbutter breath cuts. Front right are various cuts as well.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 26, 2017)

I just sent money for a pack of CSI Humboldt - Three Queens
from Seed Vault Of California.


----------



## KushyMcKush (May 26, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I just sent money for a pack of CSI Humboldt - Three Queens
> from Seed Vault Of California.


Ive wanted that one for a while man, good taste


----------



## higher self (May 26, 2017)

KushyMcKush said:


> Most of this tent is greenteam. The 4 big ones on the left are 3 milkbone, far left is cookie pebbles. All female. The babies in the front are the rest kf the pack from the big ones. Still have 2 cookie pebbles seeds left. All the milkbone got popped. The milkbone all reek more than any plant Ive grown in veg. Very consistent phenos. Broad leafed/stout indicas with excellent structure and growth rate. All have a deep chemmy/skunky/sour candy smell. Got one baby lat looks to be very forum-like so far. Check out my ig heres a bunch more pics there. All in coco being fed veg+bloom, cal/mag, powerSi, and mammothP.
> The tall one in the back and ogkb on the right are peanutbutter breath cuts. Front right are various cuts as well.
> View attachment 3949480
> View attachment 3949481
> View attachment 3949482


Lookin good Kushy. Post your updates here if you want. 

rollitup.org/t/green-team-genetics.940254/


----------



## Couchland (May 26, 2017)

PeakSeedsBC finally upped their game in the packaging department. I'm in Canada though. Not sure how he ships over the border.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 27, 2017)

Finally a shot of the whole gang. No idea where to start.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 27, 2017)

1 vote for spiked punch I got a pack of those but they won't see daylight for probably like a year


----------



## greencropper (May 28, 2017)

neat lil grinder/seedpack from Pheno Finder Seeds
 

Golden State Seeds - Anniversary Cake
Bay Exclusives - Poly Hybrid Mix
+ freebies Tshirt & Concentrated Genetics - Maury Povich pack(variety of parentage) from urbangreen
Pirates Emerald Triangle - Purple Urkle F1
Bodhi - Phone Home + freebies Bodhi Sour Butter x 88g from seedbankforhumaity
Pheno Finder Seeds - Sunset
Bodhi - Sunshine Daydream
Hazeman - Mikado + usual great freebies from the tude
SureFire Seeds - Strawberry Daiquiri from Greenpool Auctions
MNS Critical Mass & Critical Skunk from Mister Nice Auctions
all the above to be used in upcoming pollen chucks hehehe


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 30, 2017)

Until July ???


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 30, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Finally a shot of the whole gang. No idea where to start.
> 
> View attachment 3950187


My vote is for Cactido or Grandpa's breath F2.......


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 2, 2017)

Chucking time!!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2017)

My "days supply" on seeds is way out of wack since the 4/20 sales. Gotta stop for a little while!
Love ripstop pants, have 5 pair ripstop cotton pants.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Chucking time!! View attachment 3953587View attachment 3953588


Kato you ever run any of cannarados gear? I was looking at some... not sure if I should grab another pack from gromer1 or try something else.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Kato you ever run any of cannarados gear? I was looking at some... not sure if I should grab another pack from gromer1 or try something else.


Nah not yet


----------



## higher self (Jun 2, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Kato you ever run any of cannarados gear? I was looking at some... not sure if I should grab another pack from gromer1 or try something else.


Rado has some bad ass gear. I've ran 3 packs & it's hard for me to decide which will have to go. If you see some Cannarado gear & it peaks your interest cop it with no regrets!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 2, 2017)

What about dank genetics? Fresh orange sounds good. Mandarin kush x sour dubble


----------



## greencropper (Jun 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Chucking time!! View attachment 3953587View attachment 3953588


very interested to see the Shave Ice spread those genes! mine are next in line for some upcoming chucks too


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 2, 2017)

Peanut butter breath thugpug


----------



## oilfield bud (Jun 2, 2017)

Blimburn ct+ and there c99
Reserva Pravda sour diesel


----------



## higher self (Jun 3, 2017)

More Gelato 33 bx from Surebred


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2017)

My most recent order


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 5, 2017)

First time ordering from neptune and Im very happy. Ordered one pack of DVG false teeth and got the 42 leviathan og 5pk freebie and some dope stickers. Ill be using them again for sure. Ordered on thursday, arrived monday. Already got 4 false teeth in water lol.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 6, 2017)

In House Genetics - Rainbow Cookies from Reliable Seedbank.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> More Gelato 33 bx from Surebred


are you growing those out now? keen to see how they go


----------



## higher self (Jun 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> are you growing those out now? keen to see how they go


Got a lil bit longer before it really picks up but the stem rubs smell like actual sherbet with that cookie smell in the background. Only like 6 packs left, people slept on these because of no grow reports.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 6, 2017)

Any info on ice river genetics " chem 91 ibl" ?
just picked some up from seedbank for humanity. No background or story behind that one. Also picked up inner eye from G&l, no grows on that one either that I can find.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got a lil bit longer before it really picks up but the stem rubs smell like actual sherbet with that cookie smell in the background. Only like 6 packs left, people slept on these because of no grow reports.
> 
> View attachment 3955911


damn wish they sent OS....


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 6, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> Blimburn ct+ and there c99
> Reserva Pravda sour diesel


I grew their C99. Nice plant and pretty good daytime smoke.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jun 6, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I grew their C99. Nice plant and pretty good daytime smoke.


Good to know. Haha I'm looking for a nice sativa buzz to smoke at lunch everyday


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Any info on ice river genetics " chem 91 ibl" ?
> just picked some up from seedbank for humanity. No background or story behind that one. Also picked up inner eye from G&l, no grows on that one either that I can find.


He's got some fire looking gear. I have no idea how his Chem 91 IBL is, but if people have grown them out and were blown away by them, they might have sparked a grow report or 2, just saying! Insane Seed Posse' Chem 91 on the other hand, is notoriously good.
I grew IRG's pre-release Scourge freebie from GLG and it had some crappy phenos and some potent and tasty phenos, but I would not buy them now that they have been released.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 8, 2017)

small first test buy from neptuneseedbank...impressed with freebie Code Black OG(forum girl scout cookies x blackberry og), a good bank just added to the list!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Same here
Seedbank of humanity just entered the quick draw contest at less than 72 hours on my doorstep 

Payment Received

Your USPS Tracking Number is

Have a beautiful day,
SBFH

On 2017-06-06 00:48, morgwar . wrote:
90.00 sent

Was on my door step 3 pm today
 chill factor ?

Either way, Quick delivery beautiful packaging. Hope it's good


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2017)

Mass Medical Strains - Star Pupil from Neptune Seed Bank


----------



## greencropper (Jun 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> More Gelato 33 bx from Surebred


did you purchase the Gelato 33 from the Surebred site? did they get to you in a reasonable time?


----------



## higher self (Jun 11, 2017)

greencropper said:


> did you purchase the Gelato 33 from the Surebred site? did they get to you in a reasonable time?


Yes & yes, shipped asap got it in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yes & yes, shipped asap got it in 3 or 4 days.


How did your Surebred seeds turn out? I remember the shit storm over at the OES thread about the unknown.


----------



## higher self (Jun 11, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> How did your Surebred seeds turn out? I remember the shit storm over at the OES thread about the unknown.


About 3 weeks in flower. I have two pheno's both tall but one more with side branches the other 0 side branches she is a tower & had to go into my sativa tent. 

The terps are still developing, the smaller plant is smelling a bit fruity like the stem rubs which is a distinctive desert sherbet smell spot on with a lil cookie funk. The tall plant has that perfume kush smell to it so far. 

From looking at pictures on instagram the smaller plant looks to be a good representation of the Gelato clone. It says it runs 7 weeks but I'm thinking 9 but we'll see.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> About 3 weeks in flower. I have two pheno's both tall but one more with side branches the other 0 side branches she is a tower & had to go into my sativa tent.
> 
> The terps are still developing, the smaller plant is smelling a bit fruity like the stem rubs which is a distinctive desert sherbet smell spot on with a lil cookie funk. The tall plant has that perfume kush smell to it so far.
> 
> From looking at pictures on instagram the smaller plant looks to be a good representation of the Gelato clone. It says it runs 7 weeks but I'm thinking 9 but we'll see.


Nice! They sound like they're performing well. I need to check their site again.


----------



## higher self (Jun 11, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice! They sound like they're performing well. I need to check their site again.


Posted a picture of the smaller pheno on the previous page of this thread. I'm favoring them over my Forum BX at this point.


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 11, 2017)

Can't wait for the "Voodoo " magic to happen. DC seed exchange and I'm also getting (5) pack free of a buckeye cross


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 12, 2017)

Strawberry Haze when i get time to do it ,Looking forward to it though either that or Lemon Cake.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yes & yes, shipped asap got it in 3 or 4 days.


hmmm i ordered weds last week & no msg to say they been shipped? already emailed them & response was 'will be sent soon'


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mosca Seeds - Double Zero OGK and Helio OGK from Oregon Elite Seeds
Bodhi - Black Triangle from Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## higher self (Jun 12, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hmmm i ordered weds last week & no msg to say they been shipped? already emailed them & response was 'will be sent soon'


I got a tracking # 7 hours later after placing my order at like at 3am. They seem to be slacking on your overseas order smh.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2017)

higher self said:


> I got a tracking # 7 hours later after placing my order at like at 3am. They seem to be slacking on your overseas order smh.


hmmmmm i better start nagging them lol


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2017)

The Mangu Carot is up next.


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 15, 2017)

Been a good month so far. Still gonna meet up with a few more breeders and bank owners. Trying to meet up with GU and BOG still this month.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 15, 2017)

G&L app, is a little slow on delivering my inner eye. Ordered on the 4th, says completed no tracking though. Im only 6hrs away lol


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 15, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Been a good month so far. Still gonna meet up with a few more breeders and bank owners. Trying to meet up with GU and BOG still this month.
> 
> View attachment 3961734 View attachment 3961736 View attachment 3961743


I bet you find a keepa in those skullcaps


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 15, 2017)

Ordered some of Bodhi's Black Triangle from James Bean Company and they're throwing in Magenta Hashplant as a freebie.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 16, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Been a good month so far. Still gonna meet up with a few more breeders and bank owners. Trying to meet up with GU and BOG still this month.
> 
> View attachment 3961734 View attachment 3961736 View attachment 3961743


Sounds like your either starting or you already own a seedbank?
That multiple of tester packs is more than is handed out to a single tester, or am I wrong?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> G&L app, is a little slow on delivering my inner eye. Ordered on the 4th, says completed no tracking though. Im only 6hrs away lol


I hear they can be a bag of dicks when they screw up an order.
Maybe, I got lucky, but I've made 3 orders in last month with them and received everything within 5 days of their order is completed email. Not to bad considering I can see Russia from here.


----------



## LamontCranston (Jun 16, 2017)

Went to Archive in Portland where they have most of their OGs available in seed form. I was informed I could only buy one 10 pack per day, so I went back the next day with a friend. In the end I walked away with Kirkwood OG, Valley Girl, and Zero G. Looking forward to those ones. =)


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 16, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds like your either starting or you already own a seedbank?
> That multiple of tester packs is more than is handed out to a single tester, or am I wrong?



Those karma packsare to be spread they are not all for me. Those testers are just cool to hold for the couple days I will have them. Lol They are all accounted for sorry. 

i am just a collector and grower I am not opening any seedbank.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 17, 2017)

Inner eye's here thanks greenline organics 2 weeks ain't the quickest but decent


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2017)

Just ordered from BOG. Looking forward to Sour Bubble, Sour Boggle and Sour LSD. Smooth. Had to get their work in the house!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 19, 2017)

Bodhi - Sakura
Bodhi - Dream Beaver 
Bodhi - Black Triangle


----------



## greencropper (Jun 20, 2017)

turned up yesterday, Jaws from CSBseeds on IG, Surebred from their website


----------



## higher self (Jun 22, 2017)

7 in the pack for $53 what a deal!


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Jun 22, 2017)

Melon Gum from dr Underground. They catched my eyes some years ago but never bought them, till now. After the weekend they are getting under the lamp in big pots.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 22, 2017)

So stoked


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2017)

Sour Bubble, Sour Boggle and Sour LSD are in the house! Biggest beans I've ever seen!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 22, 2017)

Ordered from Neptune
Received a pack of Swamp Boys Horace, pack of 3D a freebie pack of 2 seeds of Gorilla Glue S1 from Docs Dank Seeds and an empty box of some other breeder.
I also received a bunch of cool Swamp Boys stickers, bandana and rolling papers.
That empty pack of freebie seeds was hilarious. I don't think I would have ever grown them anyw


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Waiting in the mail for the Seattle sour kush bx from frost city and greenteam genetics fruity krugger straight fire right there but everything I cop and pop has been straight fire loving my cannabis journey


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 29, 2017)

And here's the pack porn


----------



## morgwar (Jul 19, 2017)

Sour bobby for some sister funk from TD, and SHN
Sinai Landrace Egyptian from, The real seed co, via Seedsman
Kona gold landrace, from Pua Mana Ohana seed bank.
California cannon, Dream catcher, and Full moon fever, from Gu~ over at Green point seeds.
all great vendors and great service
Anybody got suggestions for indica Landraces?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 20, 2017)

3 New Grape 48
5 Sour 60
5 Super Blue Dream
And a 4-pack of Crystal Aurora .

Thinking of ordering from JOTI next because of the summer sale! So exciting to start the collection.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Sour bobby for some sister funk from TD, and SHN
> Sinai Landrace Egyptian from, The real seed co, via Seedsman
> Kona gold landrace, from Pua Mana Ohana seed bank.
> California cannon, Dream catcher, and Full moon fever, from Gu~ over at Green point seeds.
> ...


Hindu Kush if it is real.


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2017)

Do you even Lavender bro?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> Do you even Lavender bro?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981433


I almost thought you were gonna post pics of lavender, not lavender crosses lol XD. Looking for some Lavender seeds eventually.


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> I almost thought you were gonna post pics of lavender, not lavender crosses lol XD. Looking for some Lavender seeds eventually.


Well I rather not pay for Soma's overpriced Lavender nor deal with customs ordering overseas so Lavender crosses it is! Madd says he's had his Lavy clone for almost 20ys I believe.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> Well I rather not pay for Soma's overpriced Lavender nor deal with customs ordering overseas so Lavender crosses it is! Madd says he's had his Lavy clone for almost 20ys I believe.


Ahh makes sense, lol. Not bad choices!


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Ahh makes sense, lol. Not bad choices!


Trust I would want the Lav straight up as well but Soma is $200 for a 10 pack of fems & his rep is not good at all. I paid $75 for 20 seeds lol. If your looking for straight Lav I would see if you could find a clone.

I've seen pics' of the clementine cross on IG & you can spot the Lav crosses by the leaves imo. The Clementine is an Afghan so would only add on to the hash profile the Lav kicks out.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 28, 2017)

Neptune has come through again with Lemon Sage OG freebie!


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 1, 2017)

Took advantage of Ace Seeds latest promotion and got a bunch of freebies.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 3, 2017)

Bodhi! Goji og, ssdd and lemon lotus.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

Not a purchase. But these just got moved to the front of the line. Bodhi - LuckyCharms #8 x Orgasmatron.


----------



## higher self (Aug 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Do you even Lavender bro?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981433


Got these two packs again, listening to Madd Farmer on Adam Dunn show now. He talking about the Lavy!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 5, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Not a purchase. But these just got moved to the front of the line. Bodhi - LuckyCharms #8 x Orgasmatron.
> 
> View attachment 3989362


Lucky!!!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2017)

Ordered one pack from Greenpoint........Copper Chem.


----------



## volusian (Aug 5, 2017)

PNWroots alien d and molotov cocktail
Uprising Seed Co cherry Clifton
Inhouse tropic heat and purple punch s1 freebies
Bay Exclusives funfetti cookies (supposed to tiramisu cookies)
Mosca Negra blotto ogk
Bred By "42" lemon sage of freebies

Overall I'm pretty happy with these, they came from 2 different banks.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Cellardwellar (Aug 20, 2017)

Bodhi
Mother's Milk
Love Triangle
Hollyweed
SSDD
Big Worm
Tight Dojo
Twizzlers


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Bought another pack of Swami BOH. Got 5 extra, and a FREE pack of 1979 IBL Mr Greengenes ( RIP ) Cherry Bomb/Muai Wowie

Also have another pack of Hazeman/NDNguy/Nevils 88 G13/HP on the way.


----------



## volusian (Aug 20, 2017)

Just of a few of the latest acquisitions.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 20, 2017)

Cult Classics Seeds - Agathlan
In House Genetics - Hanger 18
Seed Junky - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 21, 2017)

volusian said:


> View attachment 3997758
> Just of a few of the latest acquisitions.


Are those your First exerience with Aliens gear?


----------



## volusian (Aug 22, 2017)

@Lightgreen2k 
I ran some ARC quite a while back. It was really good. Frosty, decent yields and flower time was on point for me. I had to shut down and lost it. Otherwise I might still being running my favorite out of the bunch.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 22, 2017)

Some Bodhi goodness .


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 23, 2017)

Been trying to refrain from buying seeds but have recently picked up:

Archive - Gelato25 x Dosidos and Dosidos #22
In House - Platinum Punch
ThugPug - TangBreath and GlukieBreath


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 23, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> Been trying to refrain from buying seeds but have recently picked up:
> 
> Archive - Gelato25 x Dosidos and Dosidos #22
> In House - Platinum Punch
> ThugPug - TangBreath and GlukieBreath


I'm sitting on that glukiebreath too but it keeps getting pushed down the line. No idea when I'll ever get to it. 

Platinum punch should be legit. I got Lemon Lime Punch and Black Cherry Punch from them waiting in the wings as well.


----------



## Craigson (Aug 23, 2017)

10 x Blue Steel - Exotic

10 x Gorilla Bubble Bx3 - Tony Greens

12 x Copper Chem - Greenpoint

2 x Bodega Bubblegum - greenpoint

12x Goji OG - Bodhi 

12x Secret Chief -Bodhi 

12x Clusterfunk -Bodhi 

24 x Green Crack (extractor) - JOTI



10 x Blueberry - JOTI

10 x Lemon skunk - JOTI 

10x nycd x Blueberry - JahEarthe

20x The Blood - pua mana

10x Humble Pie - DVG

20 x Afghan Kush -WO

10 x Triple Doja Dog - Docs Dank 

10 x Blackcherry Dojo - Big Worm

10 x DPD - Big Worm. 

10 x 97bms X nl5 -Big Worm. 

5 x Scarry Berry -Big Worm 

5 x Hard Candy -Mota Rebel 

10(0)x SF f2 x LBL -Top Dawg 

10 x. Deadhead X LBL - Top Dawg

1 x Gigabud fem - G13 labs

1 x Green Crack fem -Humboldt

1 x Candyland bagseed

1 x Purple Space Cookies bagseed

12 x Fofana - pistil positive creations


Oh how do i decide what to run this winter?!?!?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 23, 2017)

Craigson said:


> 10 x Blue Steel - Exotic
> 
> 10 x Gorilla Bubble Bx3 - Tony Greens
> 
> ...


Put them all in a hat and pull out a pack


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 23, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I'm sitting on that glukiebreath too but it keeps getting pushed down the line. No idea when I'll ever get to it.
> 
> Platinum punch should be legit. I got Lemon Lime Punch and Black Cherry Punch from them waiting in the wings as well.


Yeah I surprisingly don't have many GG4 crosses so GG4 x ThugPug's frosty mendo male should be extra frosty! The Tangbreath looked like the hidden fire in all his new crosses to me so I picked that up too. I'm most excited about that Gelato25 though! 

The Black Cherry Punch was tempting but I have a pack of BCP bx I haven't touched yet. I skipped both the Platinum and Purple Punch drops but the grows are starting to look good so I went with the Platinum Punch to get the best of both worlds. Everything I've grown from IHG has been super frosty bomb ass weed so any of them will be legit.


----------



## aus.jak (Aug 23, 2017)

just popped 3 big buddah freeze cheese out of a 5 pack n got og kush from feminized seed co through gorilla seeds dont know to much about fem seed co that was a replacement cause they didnt have what i orderd


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 24, 2017)

Craigson said:


> 10 x Blue Steel - Exotic
> 
> 10 x Gorilla Bubble Bx3 - Tony Greens
> 
> ...


which seesbank sells G13 and TOP Dawg. 

I doubt that, was this really your last seed purchase or are you just showing your seed collection..

and greenpoint seeds is its own website so yeah. 

This is not the' "latest"..


----------



## Craigson (Aug 24, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> which seesbank sells G13 and TOP Dawg.
> 
> I doubt that, was this really your last seed purchase or are you just showing your seed collection..
> 
> ...


Lol
Sorry that should be Bad Dog not Top Dog
And the g13 was a freebie from i think dcseedexchange


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 25, 2017)

more cowbell & sunshine #4... 
i know, i know, old strains, but new to my collection...


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 25, 2017)

Just popped

Goji og

Ghostbusters

Pup tarts

Black glue


----------



## higher self (Aug 26, 2017)

Another sweet deal from Greenline for $78 shipped, wasn't expecting the freebies. May drop a Nuke in the water lol since my OGKB x Purple Punch is a runt & I don't feel like being patient with it.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 26, 2017)

Got some femmed Gelato 33 S1 from Seed Junkie Genetics on the way. The S1 is odd, I will need to choose the phenome. There are a couple. A tall one and a short one.
Supposed to be dank either way.


----------



## littlegiant (Aug 27, 2017)

Big Buddha cheese, Kaliman Cheese, AK-47.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> Another sweet deal from Greenline for $78 shipped, wasn't expecting the freebies. May drop a Nuke in the water lol since my OGKB x Purple Punch is a runt & I don't feel like being patient with it.
> 
> View attachment 4000719


Nice score!
I'm growing out 2 of those free 5 packs of Bubba's D. They're 1 month into flower and they haven't grown any nuts yet, something the Nspecta said to watch out for on that cross.


----------



## re STRAIN me (Aug 28, 2017)

Norcal HeadBand x OGKB
Strawberry Creme
Giesel (clone only) S1's (aka G'z Diesel)
Purple Unicorn x Dosidos
Roadkill Afghani (RKS) cut

Can't wait, these will be awesome


----------



## Elvin Bishop (Aug 28, 2017)

Peyote cookies, blimburn GDP, S.A.G.E (TH)., Lemon Walker OG, Bubblegum (TH), blue cindy, strawberry glue, gigabud

S.A.G.E x 20 - Because it's the bomb. S.A.G.E yields well, and is top notch when done right. Big Sur holy x Afghani 

Lemon Walker OG x 5- It sounded good

Bubblegum x 5 because it helps me sleep. 

The rest were freebies


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 28, 2017)

re STRAIN me said:


> Norcal HeadBand x OGKB
> Strawberry Creme
> Giesel (clone only) S1's (aka G'z Diesel)
> Purple Unicorn x Dosidos
> ...


Sir may I ask where u got the roadkill Afghan to a cut I'm interested, does it have the infamous dead skunk smell


----------



## re STRAIN me (Aug 28, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Sir may I ask where u got the roadkill Afghan to a cut I'm interested, does it have the infamous dead skunk smell


Matt Riot from Riot seeds, I ordered his last pack of roadkill Afghani, NorCal Headband x OGKB and Purple Unicorn x Dosidos, I just got in on time, literally the last pack of each.

The Roadkill Afghan is meant to be pretty awesome, really hard to find, time will tell.

He currently has Roadkill Afghan ( regular version), sour Dubb x Afghani (RKS Pheno), even they are going bloody quick

I've heard amazing things about this Roadkill Afghani (RKS cut), I'm so excited.


----------



## dienowk (Aug 28, 2017)

I purchased these about a week ago, I have 3 of the Crimson Crystal and 2 of the Goods Green Crack extractor edition started.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 28, 2017)

dienowk said:


> I purchased these about a week ago, I have 3 of the Crimson Crystal and 2 of the Goods Green Crack extractor edition started.


Still waiting on my order from JOTI .


----------



## dienowk (Aug 28, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Still waiting on my order from JOTI .


Hope you get it soon, what strains did you order ? 

It took 4 days to show up here, that is about the norm for where I am though. I was surprised by the amount of extra beans he sent, with the 2 for 1 sale I figured that would be it for extra's but he threw in those vials of Blue Hawaiian and Cactus that each have 12-20 seeds in them as well.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 28, 2017)

I order Blueberry on the 11th of this month. I sent a money order so it may take a while to get back to me, but hopefully only a week or two more.


----------



## volusian (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 29, 2017)

volusian said:


> View attachment 4001647


I really wish Neptune would stop with just the "42" freebies lately. I like a little variation and that seems to be all they throw lately. Nice grab tho!


----------



## higher self (Aug 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice score!
> I'm growing out 2 of those free 5 packs of Bubba's D. They're 1 month into flower and they haven't grown any nuts yet, something the Nspecta said to watch out for on that cross.


The freebies sound like heat!! Haven't ran a bubba anything in awhile now I'm happy I don't have to buy any. Glad no balls as my Black D had a few early sacs but none after picking them. I always appreciate how Nspecta is upfront about his strains.



cuddlesthesheep said:


> I really wish Neptune would stop with just the "42" freebies lately. I like a little variation and that seems to be all they throw lately. Nice grab tho!


I got freebies from "42" about a year ago even before they went by "42"  it's just says NL x G13 in a small zip lock. I had no idea who the breeder was until Neptune added them as breeder & I saw the cross. I need to pop them one day as I've never had a NL strain or cross before.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 29, 2017)

That NEW NEW

Unreleased 
 
 

Lemon Tree x ChemDawg4 IBL
SnowMan x Chemdawg4 IBL 
Snowman is 《Fireog/Thin Mints》

Im going to pop a few of each and this will keep me full of strains to end of year on top of what I already have...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 29, 2017)

I just got my shipment from Seedsman of 10 feminized Candida CD-1. It's a very high CBD very low THC strain. Can't wait for my mom to try this out for her pain!


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 30, 2017)

My pack of blue cheese from JOTI came in on Friday. They also threw gods blue cheese, Blue lights and blueberry......5 seeds each. Awesome deal!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 1, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Still waiting on my order from JOTI .


Shipped out today .


----------



## morgwar (Sep 2, 2017)

Purple starburst from greenpoint. And more sour diesel from Dr greenthumb.
Trying to track down some sunshine daydream again, last pack went missing.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2017)

Just ordered Pioneer Kush, California Cannon and Purpl Mountain Majesty from that Greenpoint place! Just because I'm in the know.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2017)

Just received some GG#1 and Northern Lights off Aurora Winds Botanical mentioned a few pages back for pretty cheap. Unfortunately it's been awhile since I've been in the position to acquire genetics or indeed grow but that time is coming to an end shortly (fuck yes). Now just to decide which few to choose from.


----------



## Gaz29 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi guys just got myself some ('Female Seeds' )   Got a pack of ICE and ICED GRAPEFRUIT ; 2 x 10 packs and two single C99 seeds.. also just got MBAP and AvT freebies- (mephisto). Looking forward to running both the ICE'S ..& i just HAD to try they're C99.! I will throw up a few pics when I run em all. Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 2, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> View attachment 4004021 Hi guys just got myself some ('Female Seeds' )   Got a pack of ICE and ICED GRAPEFRUIT ; 2 x 10 packs and two single C99 seeds.. also just got MBAP and AvT freebies- (mephisto). Looking forward to running both the ICE'S ..& i just HAD to try they're C99.! I will throw up a few pics when I run em all. Happy growing
> Gaz


Maybe I'm a sucker for marketing... But what a lame ass breeder name.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 2, 2017)

Cooper Chem from Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## volusian (Sep 2, 2017)

no more beans for me, I'm done. 
I hope, I can't afford this anymore.


----------



## Chef420 (Sep 2, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Maybe I'm a sucker for marketing... But what a lame ass breeder name.


I agree it's a lame name. I have a pack of their C99 in the vault. Before the resurgence of the Brothers Grimm and the their C99, Female Seeds' C99 was regarded as the closest thing to the original.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 2, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I agree it's a lame name. I have a pack of their C99 in the vault. Before the resurgence of the Brothers Grimm and the their C99, Female Seeds' C99 was regarded as the closest thing to the original.


I just got some of the bg. Be awhile before i run it.
But price wise it makes more sense to get the female seeds c99 or great lake genetics c99 i think


----------



## ThermalRider (Sep 3, 2017)

Along with 2 packs of C99 from Peakbcseeds..extra 10 thrown in....


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2017)

Peak stuff is old school in the sense that they are derived from strains that have been worked well for many generations and it shows. Little variations within strains and all are very strong. The c99 may have more pronounced phenos than most of his. Peak or a Peak cross are almost always in my tent.


----------



## weedemart (Sep 3, 2017)

peak is simply the best affordable seeds.

his c99 is the deal, I see a lot of princess in my plants <3


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2017)

Just got my last 4 Sleeskunk x Sweet Skunk up an inch out of dirt. Made these 6 or 7 years ago. I run a Northern Skunk I crossed from Peak stock quite often. Also did a Blueberry x Kush/Northern Lights that is unique. Have a lot of KNf2s that I made resulting in two distinct phenos, one a single dense cola and the other quite rangy and more Sativa-like.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Sep 3, 2017)

I've just got 6x Strawberry Diesel by Holy Smoke seeds, looking forward to getting them into my cycle.
Does anyone have any experience with this strain? Or with Holy Smoke genetics?


----------



## jtdiamand (Sep 4, 2017)

volusian said:


> View attachment 4004046 no more beans for me, I'm done.
> I hope, I can't afford this anymore.


@volusian I've been getting the itch to try CSI Humboldt and was wondering where you purchased your seeds from. Keep hearing about their snow stuff but I feel like I've only found one or two places that have their seeds and only with a limited stock. Appreciate it a lot would love to hear from you.


----------



## volusian (Sep 4, 2017)

jtdiamand said:


> @volusian I've been getting the itch to try CSI Humboldt and was wondering where you purchased your seeds from. Keep hearing about their snow stuff but I feel like I've only found one or two places that have their seeds and only with a limited stock. Appreciate it a lot would love to hear from you.


The csi gear came from glo.


----------



## volusian (Sep 4, 2017)

Ok, some more additions....
Tk x og squared
Tk x la confidential
Katsu bubba x la confidential
Ghost og x Xmas bud
Chem 91 skunk va clone non verified
Triangle kush clone non verified

Waiting on purple punch 2.0 from symbiotic.... that's all for now.


----------



## 806KING (Sep 6, 2017)

Got that heat !!


----------



## vancityj (Sep 8, 2017)

volusian said:


> Waiting on purple punch 2.0 from symbiotic.... that's all for now.


Did you purchase those when they dropped at Neptune a few weeks ago (August 17th)? They sold out within about an hour. I was lucky enough to purchase one pack each of Purple Punch 2.0, Orangeade and Mimosa that day, but I'm beginning to wonder if they'll even be shipped at all. The item descriptions stated shipment would be about August 25th, so I'm concerned at this point as I haven't yet received a shipment notification or a proper response to three messages over the past week. Is anyone else experiencing troubles with their paid Symbiotic/Purple Punch 2.0 order through Neptune?


----------



## Jonny Lan (Sep 8, 2017)

just bought these minus the Orange 43 this past couple months the seed


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2017)

Bought a pack of Greenline genetics, sure there chucks & a gamble but I figured I'd show them a lil support for all the great deals ive gotten from them over past year.

Also its a Sour Dubb cross so hopefully there will be a dank pheno or two to be found! Got last Cactus Breath for $55 glad it was still around.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Sep 8, 2017)

nice I have a clone from a friend I think it's watermelon kush x sourdubb aka Manic on Dubbs by Cannarado (spelling) running it when I get my new room built. amazing terps I tell you bud


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2017)

Jonny Lan said:


> nice I have a clone from a friend I think it's watermelon kush x sourdubb aka Manic on Dubbs by Cannarado (spelling) running it when I get my new room built. amazing terps I tell you bud


Yeah thats an old Cannarado pack I wish I could run sounds killer! They say the Sour Dubb is really tasty. Im a little late in trying to score Dubb crosses but it seems more appealing to me than GG4 stuff.


----------



## bazookajoe (Sep 8, 2017)

Just got these from New420GuySeeds. Early skunks are freebies. Discreet packaging, quick shipping, and great communication. Can't wait to move and get some started.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 8, 2017)

bazookajoe said:


> Just got these from New420GuySeeds. Early skunks are freebies. Discreet packaging, quick shipping, and great communication. Can't wait to move and get some started.


Glad to see these made it mate ! Paul is a great guy and ships promptly, can't complain.


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 8, 2017)

ill get getting some new beans for next years menu: looking at going for heavy indica's. (more then 60%)

if anyone has a good suggestion plz send me a quick rec, or post it here.


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Just picked up some green point and dvg


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah thats an old Cannarado pack I wish I could run sounds killer! They say the Sour Dubb is really tasty. Im a little late in trying to score Dubb crosses but it seems more appealing to me than GG4 stuff.


try tony greens tortured beans for sour dubb crosses


----------



## volusian (Sep 11, 2017)

vancityj said:


> Did you purchase those when they dropped at Neptune a few weeks ago (August 17th)? They sold out within about an hour. I was lucky enough to purchase one pack each of Purple Punch 2.0, Orangeade and Mimosa that day, but I'm beginning to wonder if they'll even be shipped at all. The item descriptions stated shipment would be about August 25th, so I'm concerned at this point as I haven't yet received a shipment notification or a proper response to three messages over the past week. Is anyone else experiencing troubles with their paid Symbiotic/Purple Punch 2.0 order through Neptune?


I got the purple punch 2.0 from OES.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 11, 2017)

Oni: tropicana cookies f2
Oni: tropicana cookies x purple punch
Seed junky: animal mints bx1
Seed junky : wedding cake s1


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 14, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> I order Blueberry on the 11th of this month. I sent a money order so it may take a while to get back to me, but hopefully only a week or two more.


I was getting worried the last few days as it had been over a month, but I thought back to my recent impatience with a recent GLG order and decided to give it a few more days for my order to arrive (planned to give it at least two weeks from the ship date which was Sep. 1st). I am glad I waited because those beauties arrived today and were packaged great! 2 full packs of Blueberry, and 3 sample 5-packs of Cactus, New Blue Cheese, and Blue Hawaiian Sativa. Good thing blue is my favorite color !!


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 17, 2017)

Pack 51
Category: Store > Multiple-Strain Packages
SKU 00057
In stock
$33.00
Qty (4 available)
1
Add to Bag
2 - Russian Cheese
2 - Wonderland

2 - C91 x Brain OG x Stardawg

2 - Pingtar Kush x Quantum Kush F1

5 pack of Tangerine Cookies to replace the Bubba Cookies
5 pack of GG4 x plushberry x ace of spades 

PLUS FREEBIES

FREEBIES with ever order & 10% OFF all orders over $50!! Use code 10%OFF$50 at checkout.


Spend over $25 and receive a free 2-pk of Lightning Breath 

Spend over $45 and receive free 2-pks of Lightning Breath and Quicksilver

Spend over $100 with us and save 10% at checkout PLUS we'll send free 2-pks of:
Aurora x Northern Lights
Lightning Breath
Quicksilver
Tangerine Cookies
Critical Mass (purple) x Black Widow


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 21, 2017)

Got another order from Paul at New420guyseeds and couldn't be happier!! Ordered:
3 New Grape 48, got 3 extra
3 Jedi Glue
6 The Force
10 Rogue One, got 1 extra
4 Early Skunk F3, Freebie pack

Also got a magnet, 2 types of stickers, and a free t-shirt. Paul even messaged me to double check what size I would like and to confirm what I had ordered when the site went down and payment had cleared. If you haven't tried Paul and have been wanting to don't hesitate. He is on strainly while he rebuilds his site and is always available via Facebook !
   
Gonna need a new "Vault" soon .


----------



## Abiqua (Sep 21, 2017)

PeakSeeds C99 f4
Alternative Seeds Chimney Boy [Rom/Diesel x Sourbubble]
Whish Seeds Honeydew [Mazar x C99]
also 
Hazeman's Green Crack x Pine Tar Kush


@MrMayhem1134 also picked up some of the Grape 48, it was $10 for a 5 pack couldn't resist....let me know how yours goes


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 21, 2017)

> @MrMayhem1134 also picked up some of the Grape 48, it was $10 for a 5 pack couldn't resist....let me know how yours goes


Will do, just collecting at this point until I am ready. Will be doing journals and will try to let you know how it goes !


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2017)

I put some Lost River gear in soil yesterday. A buddy gifted them to me, so I didn't buy them. But they were Big Budda, Eeyore and Tantoonie Dream. Lots more partial packs to go through.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 22, 2017)

Chernobyl by TGA x10
Saw some people posting pics of it and I had to


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 22, 2017)

Kjudah420 said:


> Pack 51
> Category: Store > Multiple-Strain Packages
> SKU 00057
> In stock
> ...


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 28, 2017)

Just got all these guys shipped in the past couple days. From oregone elite seeds, jamesbean, thedankteam and green point seeds.

Greenpoint- Gunslinger,Pioneer kush, purple mountain majesty
Jaws gear- chem soda cookies f1
In house genetics- Mother Of All Cherries
Bodhi- Dread bread, Purple wookie v2
Cannaventure- Cookie wreckGonna be a fun winter.


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 28, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Just got all these guys shipped in the past couple days. From oregone elite seeds, jamesbean, thedankteam and green point seeds.
> 
> Greenpoint- Gunslinger,Pioneer kush, purple mountain majesty
> Jaws gear- chem soda cookies f1
> ...



How much did you spend?


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 28, 2017)

Kjudah420 said:


> How much did you spend?


I don't want to know


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 28, 2017)

nice haul.

I soO wish I could get a cut of IHG's black cherry pie.

I might even settle for just the seeds.

almost everything they X/w it is decent for sure.


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 28, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> I don't want to know


They packs looked expensive that's all that's why I asked.


----------



## Skunkypounds (Sep 30, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Cult Classics Seeds - Agathlan
> In House Genetics - Hanger 18
> Seed Junky - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33


How did that Agathlan turn out?Yield/weeks? Did you have fems or no?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 30, 2017)

Skunkypounds said:


> How did that Agathlan turn out?Yield/weeks? Did you have fems or no?


Lol I just bought them that post is only like a month old. I only got them like 3 weeks ago. Haven't even gotten them wet. They will most likely be in my Late Nov. run. Got so many options tho so we will see. 

If you wanna see pictures of them eventually I pretty much only post on my IG - @The_Unknown_Grower


----------



## Scuba-Steve (Oct 1, 2017)

Just ordered a pack of Serious 6 regs and Bog Sour Bubble. Vaping on some LA Con from last season's greenhouse grow.

Peace


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2017)

I have 3 Sour Bubble at 6 weeks and one is making F2s! Single cola, dense and frosty smallish and compact. Earthy and sweet right now.


----------



## Scuba-Steve (Oct 1, 2017)

I plan on making some SB f2's as well! Hear many many good things about it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 2, 2017)

My September seed purchases and testers.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> My September seed purchases and testers.View attachment 4020737


I’m jealous of your 3 packs of Lucky 7s. I couldn’t even get 1 lol


----------



## Craigson (Oct 3, 2017)

Nother Bodhi order

Afgooey x wookie
Dread Bread
Cherry sunshine
Sakura

Cant wait to do a full Bodhi run in a few months


----------



## Craigson (Oct 6, 2017)

Lol im on a terpy bean ordering bender

Pack of Holy Banana bx4 on the way from Utopia Farms


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 6, 2017)

Few things in a few packs:

FastBuds - StarDawg
Bigworm - 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northen Lights F3
Oni - Papayahusca
Covert - Lemon Brulee F2
Covert - Hatorade (LemonG13 x Lemon Brulee)
Covert - Lost Lemons (Lost OG x Lemon Brulee)

Also a couple of weeks ago on sale:

Greenpoint - Pioneer Kush
Greenpoint - Purple Mountain Majesty

I should have bought about zero, wtf is wrong with me lol


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 17, 2017)

Just arrived, I ordered 3 of each but received 2 of each as freebies as well as the 12 Fantasmo Express freebies 
Mephisto Genetics these guys are hard to go past they are a class act from ordering to end product, I paid with bitcoin which gave me 10 % off then used the afn 10% discount as well for a total of 20% discount. 
- 5 Double Grape
- 5 SODK
- 5 Beary White
- 5 HBSS
- 12 Fantasmo express ( Freebies )


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just ordered.

From James Bean Company.

Coastal Seeds NL1 x PNW Hashplant

Ive been looking for this stuff forever. I'm in the Ahole of the USA, and a lot of stuff you just cant get here, even though I have access to all the standard Banks like Attitude ect, and have been ordering from them for years, and others. I used to be a mod at Serious Seeds when Claude 1st opened the forum. Was a mod at a site Dan Van Pot, from Canada ran, and who was responsible for the Indica Cup Winner.. God Bud, when he was with BCBD, but they scammed him, and he left, and took the Original Male with him, so anyone buying GB from them, aren't getting the original genes. They bred it with a Hash Plant, but do have an original mother. Dan got busted, and they took over 5lbs of seeds around 2005-6.

This stuff is really, really good, and when Nevil had the original stuff in the 80s, he said it was the most resinous strain he'd ever seen.

We got it, and bred it with Nevils 88 LTD Release NL5/Hz, and a RKS/Sk1 cross. I lost the genes to the feds in 97, ( 1000 clones ) did a lot of time, ( 12+ all together ) got out, and have been trying to find as much of the original stuff I had as is possible, and now I think I may have come really close to as original as possible.

I just found the Swami/Nevils 88 NL5/Haze 3 months ago, Coastal Seeds NL1/PNW Hash Plant Yesterday, and Road Kill Skunk 3 months ago, though it wont be available until spring, unless the wildfires got it, and already have both Mr Nice Shit, and The Pure for SK1 genes.

I do have a cross of the RKS Guadlajara. Its called Blue Orca x RKS Guadalajara Its an old, Presoviet 1971 Kandahar Afghani x 1976 Thai Stick Highland Blue Thai. Same genes DJ Short used for Juicy Fruit, and Blueberry. Then it is crossed with the RKS 
Ive got 52 of these. Blue Orca is a 33 years old Clone Only. It also has a Sister called the ONE. Same Father, Different 71 Kandahar Mothers.

I also found the Original 88 LTD Release Nevils NL5/Hz, and while they've stabilized it to F5, its still every bit as powerful as it was, is probably better for breeding now, and is to much for some.

Now Ive found the NL1/HPand supposedly a Clone Only 1985 RKS was taken to Guadalajara 30+ years ago, and is stabilized IBL for the RKS genes, will be available in the spring. Only thing is now, I wonder about the Cali Wildfires, as this stuff may have been growing there right now. I'm not sure if is/was grown in Guadalajara, or Emerald Triangle. I know these people grow a lot in ET, and its burning up., and a lot of great genetics may be lost.

Next up from DC Seed Exchange......

Hazeman Nevils LTD Release G13 x Hashplant. Notice I'm trying to get all of Nevils Original genes as I can????

In all my years of messing with this stuff ( Inside since 76/Outside 72 ) Ive never found anything that can beat Nevils genetics that he had in the 80s.

Next Up from DC SE

Bodhi Old School Hashplant

PNW Hashplant x Nevils 88 G13 x Hashplant

Swami Organic Seeds

Nevils/COOT/Swami Bred 88 Ltd Release... Now F5 NL5 x Haze

I plan on using at least 10 Male NL5 x Hz for open pollination on the following strains.

NL1/HP

G13/HP

PNW/HP x G13/HP

I also plan on breeding a NL1/HP Male, into NL5/Hz.

The G13/HP, and NL5/Hz are also both Stabilized, and will make F1 when bred together.

Next up is Mountain Organics.

They also have some COOT genetics, and aren't to be associated with anyone elses BEL genetics. Each have bred their own direction ect.

I just bought 1 called Cosmic Lotus

The ONE/NL5 Mom x Highland Blue Thai/Afghani #1 Dad. Supposed to also have Both High THC/CBD.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 17, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Just ordered.
> 
> From James Bean Company.
> 
> ...


interesting, what do you think the yield & flower time of Coastal Seeds NL1 x PNW Hashplant would be?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 18, 2017)

greencropper said:


> interesting, what do you think the yield & flower time of Coastal Seeds NL1 x PNW Hashplant would be?



45-55 days was what the original stuff I had finished at.

Yield is medium. These are mostly short stout plants.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 18, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> 45-55 days was what the original stuff I had finished at.
> 
> Yield is medium. These are mostly short stout plants.


sounds good, im after some quality early finishing heavy yielders...cheers


----------



## volusian (Oct 18, 2017)

Abazaba
Double butter f2
Ecsd x chemd/i95
Chem91 x berry white
'76 Hindu
Zkittlez x the cube
Lhb x og squared
Black haze x nl/haze
Golden goat x tom hill's haze
Ssh f3
Killer queen x p75
Ecsd bx1
Black lime reserve f2
Psychosis x super sour diesel skunk
Sour diesel x d-dnl
Chem91 x sour tsunami
Nychp x Bilbo (sour diesel pheno)
Tresister x nychp
Greasy grapes
Puck yeah
Hibiscus
Dawg dank
Rainbow Zkittlez
Lemon fruit snax
Phi nyc
Mmxii
Gas mask f2
Zkittles x lemon kush

Lost my cuts of chem91 skunk va and triangle kush to hurricane Irma. Luckily I was able to procure more of them along with a cut of lhb. Super excited right now.


----------



## bullSnot (Oct 22, 2017)

is this Pua Mana Pakalolo seed site legit? I see all sorts of blog entries but no proof anyone has used em.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 22, 2017)

Wedding cake BX


----------



## Sour Wreck (Oct 22, 2017)

Colorado Dispensary
TH Seeds - S.A.G.E.
TH Seeds - MK Ultra
DarkHorse Genetics - Strawberry Glue
The Bank Genetics - Cherry Zephyr

DC Seed Exchange
Hazeman - Durban Poison F2
Hazeman - Headband F1

The Dank Team
Cali Connection - Pre 98 Bubba
BOG - Bogglegum

Aurora Winds Botannical
Trainwreck
Gorilla Glue #1

I run 2, sometimes 3 tents. As per usual with me, I recreate the strain myself by selecting best males pollen and crossing with best female. I then pollinate all current strains i am running, creating crosses, sometimes new ones. i freeze the rest of the pollen and use it on future strains until it is no longer viable.. And finally create killer smoke/concentrates for me and few special friends.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Oct 22, 2017)

anyone know where to get Ghost Train Haze seeds from a US bank?


----------



## volusian (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ordered two packs of Strayfox genetics Wake of the Dragon. 10 free Katsu Bubba x Blueberry temple and 5 free GLG lucky dip come with them from Great lake genetics. Ordering a few Bodhi strains Space cake, Space Monkey, Black Razberry and Afgooey/Wookie cross on Friday.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Ordered two packs of Strayfox genetics Wake of the Dragon. 10 free Katsu Bubba x Blueberry temple and 5 free GLG lucky dip come with them from Great lake genetics. Ordering a few Bodhi strains Space cake, Space Monkey, Black Razberry and Afgooey/Wookie cross on Friday.


You will like the Monkey!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Oct 25, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> anyone know where to get Ghost Train Haze seeds from a US bank?


Found GTH Fems @ James bean co....

Excellent !!!!


----------



## Farmer.J (Oct 25, 2017)

Just got 5 reg each of these from Jordan of the Islands, came in the mail Tuesday.
Afghani Magnum Auto -
Ambrosia 
Ambrosia (Cotton Candy Edition)
B.C. Big Bud 
Blue Afghani
Blue Afghani (sticky fingers edition) 
Blue AK-47 
Blue Amnesia Haze 
Blue Bud 
Blue Cheese 
Blue Cheese x Blue Diesel 
Blue Cheese x God's Green Crack 
Blue Cheese x Northern Lights
Blue Cheese x Purple Kush 
Blue Cheese x Strawberry Cough 
Blue Cheese x White Widow 
Blue Chemo 
Blue City Diesel
Blue City Diesel (Platinum Sour Edition) 
Blue Dank 
Blue God 
Blue God (Blueberry Crush Edition) 
Blue Hawaiian Sativa 
Blue Ice 
Blue King 
Blue Lemon 
Blue Lightning 
Blue Lights
Blue Northern Lights (Godzilla Edition) 
Blue Sage 
Blue Shiva 
Blue Timewarp


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 26, 2017)

Snatched up a small pack of the Creme de la Chem promo from Mephisto from the other day. Bought 3 and received 8.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 28, 2017)

from glg i picked up : bodhi's blueberry hashplant & silver mountain. had to replace my bbhp as i gave the last four seeds away from my original pack a month or two ago.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

My purchases this weekend:

GLG - 2 packs of Bodhi’s Goji OG before they disappear and a free pack of Bodhi’s Wolf Pack

Swamp Thing - 2 packs of Bodhi’s Goji Daydream and a free “mystery” pack of Bodhi

Seedsman - DNA Holy Grail Kush and a bunch of freebies and their Halloween promo freebies (19 Freebies in total from buying 1 pack of seeds!)

This is my early Xmas present! I’ll probably say the same when Black Friday promos come on LOL


----------



## predd (Oct 29, 2017)

dc exchange big worm's plushberry f2
james bean Bodhi Goji og (no way I was missing the boat)
New rule though, no more buying beans till' I pop what's in the tin already.....


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

predd said:


> dc exchange big worm's plushberry f2
> james bean Bodhi Goji og (no way I was missing the boat)
> New rule though, no more buying beans till' I pop what's in the tin already.....


You musta heard Bodhi is completely sold out of Goji OG as well huh? I had 1pack but when I heard this I went and scooped 2 more. I only hear great things about Goji


----------



## predd (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> You musta heard Bodhi is completely sold out of Goji OG as well huh? I had 1pack but when I heard this I went and scooped 2 more. I only hear great things about Goji


Yeah it was on my list with ssdd, when I found out about the Goji running out I was forced to buy em' lol. I'll be popping about 8 of them next week though!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 2, 2017)

Greenpoint Seeds:

Bodega Bubblegum x1
Lucky 7's x2
Orange Blossom Special x1
Pure Raspberry Kush x1
Sky Dweller x1
Sundance Kid x1

Definitely pleased with the customer service @GU has. Packages were shipped fast and packaged really well. He has an amazing selection and great sales. This was my first order, but I signed up for the nuggets program beforehand so it won't be my last that's for sure! 75% done with the collection (I hope lol) and I will be glad when I can choose which to start first !


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 3, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Greenpoint Seeds:
> 
> Bodega Bubblegum x1
> Lucky 7's x2
> ...


I was wanting some of those Lucky 7s, but I’ve heard people are having a hard time getting them to pop. Good luck with em!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 3, 2017)

Been looking for Silver Pearl for a long time these S1’s were as close as I could find


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I was wanting some of those Lucky 7s, but I’ve heard people are having a hard time getting them to pop. Good luck with em!


Working through 11 strains from Greenpoint. Sleeskunk from DNA should be here today.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Been looking for Silver Pearl for a long time these S1’s were as close as I could find
> View attachment 4037224 View attachment 4037226


Who’s bank carry these


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Who’s bank carry these


@marcusgreen420 on instagram


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 3, 2017)

Ordered a pack each of *Greenpoint Seeds*: Moondance, Blizzard Bush, Gunslinger, Purple Mt Majesty, Hickock haze.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 3, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I was wanting some of those Lucky 7s, but I’ve heard people are having a hard time getting them to pop. Good luck with em!


GU said the issue was corrected. The seeds were too fresh and the second batch that was released was allowed to dry more before being sent out. I got the second batch .


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 11, 2017)

Ethos og f1 bx. Only 100 packs being released from what ive been told. Potency, rarity, availability and price all lined up to an offer i couldnt refuse.


----------



## Xs121 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just ordered from GCS...

a pack of OG Kush and
a pack of CBD Blueberry

Well everybody knows what OG Kush is. 

I ordered CBD Blueberry cuz according to GCS this is different from other Bluberries in a way that it has only 7%THC but has the highest CBD of 7%. I wanna try this strain for my wife who has fibro as her daytime smoke.

Anybody by chance tried this CBD Blueberry?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 11, 2017)

Sundance Kid, Night Rider, and Blizzard Bush from Greenpoint Seeds. I’ll pop Sundance Kid on my next run.


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Nov 11, 2017)

Moxie seeds goji cake (goji og x jesus og)

moxie seeds blue diamond Phillips (blue diamond x goji og)

pretty pumped for the goji cake, really hoping to find a good male for some pollen


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 11, 2017)

Picked these up today.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 11, 2017)

Done deal. Cant wait to pop a couple of these! Got a couple dream beavers, some lemon lotus, goji og and burning skull to run through first!


----------



## morgwar (Nov 12, 2017)

Connosuer genetics original diesel haze, first purchase from sensible seeds made it through, though I lost a buddies sent package of Amherst sour d HSO 
Seed buying done for the year. Maybe for good lol. I've got enough now and I'm burnt out on f1s.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Connosuer genetics original diesel haze, first purchase from sensible seeds made it through, though I lost a buddies sent package of Amherst sour d HSO
> Seed buying done for the year. Maybe for good lol. I've got enough now and I'm burnt out on f1s.


Good luck with that! 
I've been saying the same thing. Im just going to be more select with what I buy.
Please, keep me informed on your Connoisseur Genetics experience.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Good luck with that!
> I've been saying the same thing. Im just going to be more select with what I buy.
> Please, keep me informed on your Connoisseur Genetics experience.


Well with the sssdh in the mix I'm definitely expecting nanners lol


----------



## morgwar (Nov 12, 2017)

Chemphlegm's got me convinced on the reverse spray. 
I hate haze but its not bad in hybrids I've tried as of late.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Chemphlegm's got me convinced on the reverse spray.
> I hate haze but its not bad in hybrids I've tried as of late.


I've grown 3 haze crosses, recently. Sssdh x Jack, wifi#3 x Nigerian Haze, Banana Og x Nigerian Haze.
No nanners on any of them.


----------



## globalz (Nov 12, 2017)

Bought two packs of Oni seed co - Papayahuasca and Puro Papaya! Put 2 of the huasca's in a paper towel!


----------



## Lite (Nov 12, 2017)

3 pack of GorillaGlue #1 from aurorawindbotanical


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 12, 2017)

2 packs
Coastal Seeds Heirloom NL1 X PNW Hashplant

2 packs
Coastal Seeds Heirloom NL1 x 88 G13 x Hashplant

2 packs Vashon Island...
M36/Early Bird

All of the above came from JamesBeanCompany

2 packs
Hazeman G13 x 88 Hashplant

DC Seed Exchange


----------



## Xs121 (Nov 13, 2017)

Fast delivery from GCS

got my seeds


----------



## Rook07 (Nov 14, 2017)

From Attitude:

00 Seeds Northern Lights Feminized
00 Seeds White Widow Feminized 

All freebies:

FEMINIZED UFO #1 BlimBurn Seeds Chocolopez
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Humboldt Seed Organization Purple Trainwreck
Barneys Farm Seeds Peyote Cookies
Humboldt Seed Organization Sapphire OG
Dinafem Seeds Remo Chemo
Delicious Seeds Critical Sensi Star
G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG

Arrived without issue. Gotta love that


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 14, 2017)

My last 2 orders have been from Greenpoint. Both arrived without issue and communication and customer service are outstanding! The first order came with two Lucky 7's, but I forgot to put it in the picture lol.


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 15, 2017)

From the James bean seed Co.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ive got 7 of the o the Puck Yeah going that are 17 days, ad 10 more that are 4 days, and 10 of the NL1 x G13/HP.

Good germ rates. Nice looking plants.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 16, 2017)

Dropped these to soak for 24 hrs.
8 Strayfox's blueberry temple x katsu bubba, 6 of Gu's purple mountain majesty, 5 Bad Dawg GG#4 x long bottom leaf, 6 Strayfox's Wake of the Dragon, and single HSO blue dream cbd and lemon garlic og.Last but not least a Blimburn GSC.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 16, 2017)

LA Wookie, Field Trip, Goji B cut x SunShine DayDream as my freebie. All come from James Bean


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 16, 2017)

Xs121 said:


> I just ordered from GCS...
> 
> a pack of OG Kush and
> a pack of CBD Blueberry
> ...


Haven't tried the CBD Blueberry but got some BB from Crop King sprouted now and hoping for a good male so I can cross it with my OTTO#1 girl and get something nice out of it. The Otto is supposed to be <1% THC and up to 25% CBD. Also Have Original Skunk also from CK to try the same cross with that. Waiting on some Island Sweet Skunk x BB seeds from a buddy that will also get used to cross with the Otto.

Last year I got some Sweet Skunk CBD from a compassion club in Kelowna that had been lab tested at 12% CBD and 7% THC. Smoked so nice I bought 10 more grams before bringing it home and making a batch of cocobudder with it. Best damn medicine I ever had for my arthritis and muscle pain. The buzz was more like being drunk than what you expect from regular pot. Was grinning so hard my cheeks started to hurt so it worked well for my chronic depression too. Really liked it and hope my Otto x Cannatonic girls work as well once I flower them out.

I find a good dose of cocobudder an hour or so before bed works best and lasts most of the next day as well. A small hit in the pipe for instant relief but it doesn't last more than a couple hours that way for me.


----------



## Xs121 (Nov 16, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Haven't tried the CBD Blueberry but got some BB from Crop King sprouted now and hoping for a good male so I can cross it with my OTTO#1 girl and get something nice out of it. The Otto is supposed to be <1% THC and up to 25% CBD. Also Have Original Skunk also from CK to try the same cross with that. Waiting on some Island Sweet Skunk x BB seeds from a buddy that will also get used to cross with the Otto.
> 
> Last year I got some Sweet Skunk CBD from a compassion club in Kelowna that had been lab tested at 12% CBD and 7% THC. Smoked so nice I bought 10 more grams before bringing it home and making a batch of cocobudder with it. Best damn medicine I ever had for my arthritis and muscle pain. The buzz was more like being drunk than what you expect from regular pot. Was grinning so hard my cheeks started to hurt so it worked well for my chronic depression too. Really liked it and hope my Otto x Cannatonic girls work as well once I flower them out.
> 
> I find a good dose of cocobudder an hour or so before bed works best and lasts most of the next day as well. A small hit in the pipe for instant relief but it doesn't last more than a couple hours that way for me.


That's the kind of high im looking for my wife, that would make her really happy. Cool man.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 18, 2017)

medical seed "y griega" (amnesia x kali mist)


----------



## klozetgrow (Nov 18, 2017)

Just returned from oregon with quantum kush by home grown naturals,black trinity f3 bx from hermetic genetics,goondox rocks from suny cheba,and an auto white widow from new breed see how this goes will be getting some of them wet in the next couple days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 19, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> medical seed "y griega" (amnesia x kali mist) View attachment 4045234


Very generic labeling from these guys made me look into these guys a bit more. They appear to have super fire strains. Are they held in high regard in Europe?


----------



## cindysid (Nov 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Chemphlegm's got me convinced on the reverse spray.
> I hate haze but its not bad in hybrids I've tried as of late.


I feel the same way about haze.


----------



## higher self (Nov 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Very generic labeling from these guys made me look into these guys a bit more. They appear to have super fire strains. Are they held in high regard in Europe?


Ran their Prozack & it was some of the best smoke I've had. I got a really stretchy long flowering low yielding pheno but it was potent AF & like smoking lavender kush candy.

I want to order more seeds when I can had a stoner moment with my last seed & it went down the drain lol. Just been to lazy to make that oveseas order but when I do a 10 pack of Prozack & 3 packs of some of their other strains.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 19, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I feel the same way about haze.


Hazes make me feel like I'm loosing my mind lol. 
TMI but Projectile vomit in every case, Begging the weed gods for mercy. Like a horrible cheap vodka/malt liquor hangover, during a Marylin Manson concert.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> Ran their Prozack & it was some of the best smoke I've had. I got a really stretchy long flowering low yielding pheno but it was potent AF & like smoking lavender kush candy.
> 
> I want to order more seeds when I can had a stoner moment with my last seed & it went down the drain lol. Just been to lazy to make that oveseas order but when I do a 10 pack of Prozack & 3 packs of some of their other strains.


Maybe, I'll try and pick some up if I ever order from overseas again. 
I've only done Herbies and I think they intentionally or accidentally switched seeds out on me.
Who's the best Euro bank to go through?

Top of my list is Destroyer by CannaBiogen


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Maybe, I'll try and pick some up if I ever order from overseas again.
> I've only done Herbies and I think they intentionally or accidentally switched seeds out on me.
> Who's the best Euro bank to go through?
> 
> Top of my list is Destroyer by CannaBiogen


I've purchased through Seedman, Gorilla, Discreet Seeds ,Vault & all are top notch, but my latest purchase was through Seedsman. With the loyalty points & 15% cash payment discount I paid for 19 FEM seeds and got 13 additional FEM seeds free and even managed to stay under $130 USD shipped. Shipping speed to US was insane fast (shipped to mailbox in 5 business days) and pretty stealth. Highly recommend them if you must go to an overseas bank.
Top row is what I paid for & bottom row were the freebies:


----------



## higher self (Nov 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Maybe, I'll try and pick some up if I ever order from overseas again.
> I've only done Herbies and I think they intentionally or accidentally switched seeds out on me.
> Who's the best Euro bank to go through?
> 
> Top of my list is Destroyer by CannaBiogen


Attitude is still good & ive made a lot of orders with Seedsman think I got them from Herbies but I wont order from them again. 

Ive ran a knockoff of Destroyer from Dutch Passion called Desfran & it was nice but I had Sage & Power Plant that run which were better. I still should run the original Destroyer though! If I were buying them I would get them from the Ace Seeds website they are super legit!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> Attitude is still good & ive made a lot of orders with Seedsman think I got them from Herbies but I wont order from them again.
> 
> Ive ran a knockoff of Destroyer from Dutch Passion called Desfran & it was nice but I had Sage & Power Plant that run which were better. I still should run the original Destroyer though! If I were buying them I would get them from the Ace Seeds website they are super legit!


Go to https://www.seedsman.com/en/
This site sells Seedsman branded genetics, plus they are a huge seedbank.


----------



## higher self (Nov 19, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Go to https://www.seedsman.com/en/
> This site sells Seedsman branded genetics, plus they are a huge seedbank.


Never ran their gear but plenty of orders from them. Although I do want to pop the Malawi strain of there’s one day. Just make a new account, set birthday to next day, then pay with bitcoins & you end up with a nice little discount lol!!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> Never ran their gear but plenty of orders from them. Although I do want to pop the Malawi strain of there’s one day. Just make a new account, set birthday to next day, then pay with bitcoins & you end up with a nice little discount lol!!


Exactly. Dont forget to sign up for their newsletter and get another 100 loyalty points.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 19, 2017)

klozetgrow said:


> Just returned from oregon with quantum kush by home grown naturals,black trinity f3 bx from hermetic genetics,goondox rocks from suny cheba,and an auto white widow from new breed see how this goes will be getting some of them wet in the next couple days.


A shot of the quantum from a couple of years back. I'd still have it but I had to shut down the indoor and haven't been able to get it running again. I liked the quantum enough that I bought another pack that's just chillin in the fridge waiting for its day.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 20, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Very generic labeling from these guys made me look into these guys a bit more. They appear to have super fire strains. Are they held in high regard in Europe?


yes , their sativa are pretty good and easy and do very well outdoor in spain, the have their y griega tested at spannabis barcelona at 27% , very uplifting and social , i prefer to smoke it when i study, physic and math never been this easy lol


----------



## morgwar (Nov 20, 2017)

Sannies killing fields f5. Thseeds mk ultra. Mosca, old time moonshine from shn. 
I heard killing fields is mellow and taste great and I've kinda been looking for something that I can puff on in long sessions without getting totally blitzed right away. Just needs to taste and smell good rocking a gandolf pipe old school and mellow. No ceiling maybee


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Sannies killing fields f5. Thseeds mk ultra. Mosca, old time moonshine from shn.
> I heard killing fields is mellow and taste great and I've kinda been looking for something that I can puff on in long sessions without getting totally blitzed right away. Just needs to taste and smell good rocking a gandolf pipe old school and mellow. No ceiling maybee


I think "sessionable" strains are going to be a whole new market.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 20, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I think "sessionable" strains are going to be a whole new market.


No doubt! sometimes I just want to chill kinda like enjoying a nice merlot as opposed to slamming a jar of moonshine.
When you grow your own, you're not needing "bang for your buck" so to speak unless you need it for heavy duty medication.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> No doubt! sometimes I just want to chill kinda like enjoying a nice merlot as opposed to slamming a jar of moonshine.
> When you grow your own, you're not needing "bang for your buck" so to speak unless you need it for heavy duty medication.


I just recently got some more MK beans after growing it some yrs ago and it was definitely more on the "jar of moonshine" spectrum haha


----------



## morgwar (Nov 20, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I just recently got some more MK beans after growing it some yrs ago and it was definitely more on the "jar of moonshine" spectrum haha


Oh no bashing on the "moonshine" strains at all ! Lol its just nice to puff for a while and enjoy the terps.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> No doubt! sometimes I just want to chill kinda like enjoying a nice merlot as opposed to slamming a jar of moonshine.
> When you grow your own, you're not needing "bang for your buck" so to speak unless you need it for heavy duty medication.


I got a couple of packs of Cannaventure Cookie Wreck after seeing a lab result posted that was a little over 17% thc and 11% cbd. I haven't had a chance to start them though.


----------



## Sureshot2 (Nov 20, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I got a couple of packs of Cannaventure Cookie Wreck after seeing a lab result posted that was a little over 17% thc and 11% cbd. I haven't had a chance to start them though.


Definitely interested in hearing how it goes for you. I just picked up a pack of Half n Half by cannaventure, which is Cookie Wreck x Harlequin and is supposed to be 1:1 in most plants. Also picked up some Blotto OGK, Rage OGK and C99 from mosca. Would love to know if anyone has grown any of these out.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 20, 2017)

Sureshot2 said:


> Definitely interested in hearing how it goes for you. I just picked up a pack of Half n Half by cannaventure, which is Cookie Wreck x Harlequin and is supposed to be 1:1 in most plants. Also picked up some Blotto OGK, Rage OGK and C99 from mosca. Would love to know if anyone has grown any of these out.


There's a few good posts on the cookie wreck here. It took me some digging but it's here to be found.


----------



## Sureshot2 (Nov 20, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> There's a few good posts on the cookie wreck here. It took me some digging but it's here to be found.


Cool, I'll have to dig around and give them a read. I already grow out Harlequin with excellent results so I'm interested in seeing how this cookie wreck cross with it does.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 20, 2017)

Sureshot2 said:


> Cool, I'll have to dig around and give them a read. I already grow out Harlequin with excellent results so I'm interested in seeing how this cookie wreck cross with it does.


So am I. I'll look forward to it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> No doubt! sometimes I just want to chill kinda like enjoying a nice merlot as opposed to slamming a jar of moonshine.
> When you grow your own, you're not needing "bang for your buck" so to speak unless you need it for heavy duty medication.





HydroRed said:


> I just recently got some more MK beans after growing it some yrs ago and it was definitely more on the "jar of moonshine" spectrum haha


i have 2 mk's in flower right now. been growing sativas for a while, looking forward to some serious punch


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 21, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I got a couple of packs of Cannaventure Cookie Wreck after seeing a lab result posted that was a little over 17% thc and 11% cbd. I haven't had a chance to start them though.


I just snapped up a pack of the Pure Raspberry Kush from greenpoint. Pretty new to the Cannaventure myself.


Sour Wreck said:


> i have 2 mk's in flower right now. been growing sativas for a while, looking forward to some serious punch


You'll get it with MK. Great strain!


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I just snapped up a pack of the Pure Raspberry Kush from greenpoint. Pretty new to the Cannaventure myself.
> 
> You'll get it with MK. Great strain!


THSeeds A-Train is on my short list.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I've purchased through Seedman, Gorilla, Discreet Seeds ,Vault & all are top notch, but my latest purchase was through Seedsman. With the loyalty points & 15% cash payment discount I paid for 19 FEM seeds and got 13 additional FEM seeds free and even managed to stay under $130 USD shipped. Shipping speed to US was insane fast (shipped to mailbox in 5 business days) and pretty stealth. Highly recommend them if you must go to an overseas bank.
> Top row is what I paid for & bottom row were the freebies:
> View attachment 4045718


Who'd the California Orange come from?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 21, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Who'd the California Orange come from?


They are a Seedsman in house strain. Im eager to try the Mother of Berries or better known as "M.O.B". I had a chance at a legit clone from Maine a while back but didnt get it. Now Im thinking I should have after reading up on it a bit.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> They are a Seedsman in house strain.


Good deal. I've been trying to find that for awhile. I grew that from from regular seeds that I got from a friend in the nineties in Southern Oregon. This is the first I've heard of a legite pure Cali O in seed form.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 21, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Good deal. I've been trying to find that for awhile. I grew that from from regular seeds that I got from a friend in the nineties in Southern Oregon. This is the first I've heard of a legite pure Cali O in seed form.


And FEM to boot.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> And FEM to boot.


I prefer regular seeds but I'll just have to take what I can get.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2017)

i understand these guys used to have a bad rep. i ordered from them without knowing anything about it last fall, and got great beans, quick service, and good prices. i read about people having bad experiences with them, but as far as i'm concerned, they do fine work.
i got these on sale for 99 bucks...for both. took 4 days to get there, and i got a free femmed auto amnesia


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 22, 2017)

Here's mine got this from Seedsman on Halloween got more freebies than seeds purchased


----------



## Likeadocta (Nov 22, 2017)

10 c99 from blimburn, arrival soon. First time trying this strain.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 22, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I feel the same way about haze.


Why no love for haze? I'm now babying some Old-timer's Haze from ACE seeds.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 22, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Why no love for haze? I'm now babying some Old-timer's Haze from ACE seeds.


Maybe I just haven't tried the right one yet. Tried SSH, hated it. tried Neville's Haze...hated it. I also hated trimming it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Maybe I just haven't tried the right one yet. Tried SSH, hated it. tried Neville's Haze...hated it. I also hated trimming it.


I recommend you try the Nigerian Haze crosses by Swamp Boys uses on some of their fems = big yields, intense electric high, and South of 12 weeks to finish. All the things a haze purist would hate!


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 23, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Maybe I just haven't tried the right one yet. Tried SSH, hated it. tried Neville's Haze...hated it. I also hated trimming it.


I'm smoking SSH as I post this decent smoke would know about the grow


----------



## klozetgrow (Nov 23, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> A shot of the quantum from a couple of years back. I'd still have it but I had to shut down the indoor and haven't been able to get it running again. I liked the quantum enough that I bought another pack that's just chillin in the fridge waiting for its day.View attachment 4045717


If I can get mine to look half that good ill be happy just popped two of um with three white widow.I've heard good stuff bout the quantum though


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 23, 2017)

klozetgrow said:


> If I can get mine to look half that good ill be happy just popped two of um with three white widow.I've heard good stuff bout the quantum though


I got 6 females out of a 10 pack. One was Timewreck dominant and the rest were Sweet Irish Kush dominant including the one from the pick. They were all great indoors and out.


----------



## klozetgrow (Nov 23, 2017)

Got 5 quantum 5 goondox 5 trinity and 5 fem white widow auto goal is to breed my own seeds to have a continuous supply maybe breed a winner who knows lol so I'm good with some males popping up


----------



## klozetgrow (Nov 23, 2017)

Figure the,black trinity I got should be good breeding stock being f3 bx. And ill be all indoors current room being 6x3 in the,process of enlarging to another 9x3 separated into a,breeding room another flower room and a clone/veg room


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 23, 2017)

klozetgrow said:


> Got 5 quantum 5 goondox 5 trinity and 5 fem white widow auto goal is to breed my own seeds to have a continuous supply maybe breed a winner who knows lol so I'm good with some males popping up


Same here. I just have to wait to get some work done on my place.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ace High x1
Bodega Bubblegum x1
Evergreen x2
Night Rider x1
Sundance Kid x1

Have most of these already, so not much is new lol, but wanted double packs for later. $20 shipped for everything with my $150 off coupon! Best black Friday every.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Nov 24, 2017)

tga cosmic glue
exotic genetix koko puffs
ultra genetics grapefruit x space queen (unreleased)
dinafem critical cheese


----------



## predd (Nov 24, 2017)

DVG 
citrus farmer f2
foul mouth
Greenpoint
jelly pie
sundance kid
leaning towards popping the jelly pie!


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Nov 24, 2017)

Ordered early Thursday morning came today.


----------



## blake9999 (Nov 24, 2017)

ordered some GDP Autos to try out next spring. 40% off sale for black friday at MSNL


----------



## dabby duck (Nov 24, 2017)

West Creek CBD and
Cannabiezien from DC Seed Ex
and looking for males of course, to weather out around 45N....


----------



## Palomar (Nov 24, 2017)

volusian said:


> View attachment 4031851


Love to hear how these look in a grow post... cool pool of genetics

respect,
pal


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 26, 2017)

latest bodhi order from glg


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 26, 2017)

Jelly Pie and Snake Oil from GPS.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 26, 2017)

Pure Raspberry Kush, along with Cackleberry, California Cannon and Ace High since I plan to do a reg seed run soon. All from GPS


----------



## Craigson (Nov 26, 2017)

predd said:


> DVG
> citrus farmer f2
> foul mouth
> Greenpoint
> ...


WHere can you buy the citrus farmer f2?
Thx


----------



## Craigson (Nov 26, 2017)

Waitin on delivery of these gems I just bought.
2x Lucky Charms
Ancient OG
Elf Snack
Blood Orange
Satsuma
Orange Sunshine
Goji OG
SSDD
Tranquil Elephantizer


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 26, 2017)

Craigson said:


> WHere can you buy the citrus farmer f2?
> Thx


https://greenpointseeds.com/products/citrus-farmer?variant=521261776915


----------



## predd (Nov 26, 2017)

Craigson said:


> WHere can you buy the citrus farmer f2?
> Thx


Greenpoint seeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> https://greenpointseeds.com/products/citrus-farmer?variant=521261776915


Pricey @ $117 for 10 seeds...


----------



## Craigson (Nov 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pricey @ $117 for 10 seeds...


Ahh i didnt realize this was dvg derr

LOl was on sale friday for 55% off too damnit


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pricey @ $117 for 10 seeds...


Ya its a bit spendy, but they have had some crazy deals going on the past week between the auctions and the black friday sale.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ya its a bit spendy, but they have had some crazy deals going on the past week between the auctions and the black friday sale.


Cyber Monday is tomorrow. 
Just sayin'...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

This one looks interesting:
https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/feminized-seeds/products/half-and-half-cbd?variant=46372227155

I loves me some CBD.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 27, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Ahh i didnt realize this was dvg derr
> 
> LOl was on sale friday for 55% off too damnit


Cyber monday sale on Greenpoint %40 off its 70.66 right now... also it says credit cards are back up


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 27, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Waitin on delivery of these gems I just bought.
> 2x Lucky Charms
> Ancient OG
> Elf Snack
> ...


Where did you get your score? Blood Orange would be sweet. Are these F2s?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 27, 2017)

4 packs x Tranquil Elephantizer Remix F2
4 packs x Ancient OG F2


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 27, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Where did you get your score? Blood Orange would be sweet. Are these F2s?


That's what I wanna know I want the Lucky charms for a project lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

I've grown a LOT of clones + occasional bag seed but never actually paid for seeds -- until now. 
Took advantage of the cyber monday sale at greenpointseeds.com: 

Chinook Haze × 1

Regular Marijuana Seeds:
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

Purple Mountain Majesty × 1

Regular Marijuana Seeds:
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

Blizzard Bush × 1

Regular Marijuana Seeds:
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

*Subtotal:* $67.98


----------



## blake9999 (Nov 28, 2017)

Auto GDP Feminized 5 $30.30 
5 Sour Diesel FREE with purchase 
Grand total 43.19 with stealth delivery.
that's $4.32 per bean.

I also have a 10% off coupon code emailed to me by MSNL if anyone wants it. First to PM me gets it.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've grown a LOT of clones + occasional bag seed but never actually paid for seeds -- until now.
> Took advantage of the cyber monday sale at greenpointseeds.com:
> 
> Chinook Haze × 1
> ...


Greenpoint had some good deals going on. I managed to snag up the last pack of "Ace High" for $17 along with "Califonia Cannon" for $17 as well. This was my first REG seed purchase in about 2 years lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 28, 2017)

*GPS Butch Cassidy* - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds × 1$17.00
*GPS Maverick* - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds × 1$17.00
*DVG Citrus Farmer* - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds × 1$53.00
*GPS California Cannon* - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds × 1$17.00
Total:$109.54 with shipping


----------



## predd (Nov 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've grown a LOT of clones + occasional bag seed but never actually paid for seeds -- until now.
> Took advantage of the cyber monday sale at greenpointseeds.com:
> 
> Chinook Haze × 1
> ...


I got those three plus a deputy a few weeks ago....popped 3 chinook and 2 blizzard's....hopefully we have luck my friend!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 29, 2017)

Greenpoint - Half and Half (CBD)
Greenpoint - Blizzard Bush
Greenpoint - Purple Outlaw
Cult Classics - Tall White

That Tall White is interesting, according to breeder should have 1:1, 2:1, 5:1 CBD:THC ratios and high quantities of other cannabinoids present as well.


----------



## Kjudah420 (Nov 29, 2017)

BOGO

Sequoia seeds ask about the sample 

Kudos of living in California
Blueberry muffins blueberry X Girl Scout cookies

Sour dream Sour Diesel X blue dream

Super Lemon cookies Super Lemon Haze X Girl Scout cookies

sugar skull ghost train Haze number 1 * Bakers dozen


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 29, 2017)

GSC male. Do they say anything about that?


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 29, 2017)

After going back through my last order from Seedsman I thought all my freebies were Autos but not so. I've got 4 Dinafem Critical 2 Dinafem White Widow 2 V Seeds Biggest Bud and 2 Barneys Farm Blue Berry OG all fem seeds. Are these good genetics ?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 1, 2017)

Jinxproof Genetics 9 Pound Hammer
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
4
£199.96
Bodhi Seeds Sunshine Daydream
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
2
£139.98
Bodhi Seeds Bingo Pajama
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
2
£139.98
Bodhi Seeds Space Monkey
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
2
£139.98
CannaVenture Seeds Triple Nova
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
£96.99

Also:

Auto Skunk #1 seedsman - 20x
Skunk #1 seedsman - 100x
CBD Critical Mass Seedsman - 40x
Auto Sour Stomper Mephisto Genetics - 18x
Auto Skylar White Mephisto Genetics - 18x

Jack Herer Fem Sannies - 30x
Killingfields Fem Sannies - 30x
Shackzilla Fem Sannies - 30x

Yup. Did a little shopping.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 1, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Greenpoint - Half and Half (CBD)


HARLEQUIN – 50%
GIRL SCOUT COOKIES – 25%
TRAINWRECK – 25%

Seems like a very nice mix up, i'm sure that will be a nice strain would love to try!


----------



## natasdaisy (Dec 1, 2017)

Order from Greatlakesgenetics
jaws : jezebel og, rasberry cookies, freeby alien 5k kush
baddawg freebies: deadheadx3headed dragon, zerodark6xLBL 
plus free tshirt, oil slick, and stickers! Love me some free stuff


----------



## LostInEthereal (Dec 1, 2017)

ChocoKush said:


> HARLEQUIN – 50%
> GIRL SCOUT COOKIES – 25%
> TRAINWRECK – 25%
> 
> Seems like a very nice mix up, i'm sure that will be a nice strain would love to try!


Yeah now that the package is in hand (or at least fridge) it's not Greenpoint but rather CannaVenture. And unfortunately my Tall White from Cult Classics (the one pack I was most excited for) has gone missing! I'm on the phone with USPS, said it was delivered 3 days ago, nothing in the office and zero mail for the last two days. Thank goodness it's only an hour and 47 minute wait to get a real person after a bunch of bull shit automated menus.


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 1, 2017)

Needed some sativa in my lineup 
1 pack Durban poison x mango haze - unity seeds
1 pack Dj shorts Flo 
Robbed by seeds Here now


----------



## morgwar (Dec 1, 2017)

Killing fields and green manalishi f2
Sannies came through first order.
Nice


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Needed some sativa in my lineup
> 1 pack Durban poison x mango haze - unity seeds
> 1 pack Dj shorts Flo
> Robbed by seeds Here now


What happened with SHN?


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 1, 2017)

High prices


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2017)

Gotcha. Thats a bit better than what I was initially thinking.


----------



## ganjamystic (Dec 1, 2017)

peanut butter cookies - square 1
cherry hills - thug pug
wedding cake bx - seed junky
sour diesel x animal cookies bx2 - seed junky
sour lime cookies - dusted bud

freebies:
brisker og - square 1
513 kush - 42
bse x yeti og - 42
sour papaya - oni


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2017)

ganjamystic said:


> peanut butter cookies - square 1
> cherry hills - thug pug
> wedding cake bx - seed junky
> sour diesel x animal cookies bx2 - seed junky
> ...


Mmm...Wedding Cake. I think a pack of FEM S1's recently went through auction at OES for like a grand.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Mmm...Wedding Cake. I think a pack of FEM S1's recently went through auction at OES for like a grand.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Oops...my mistake. It was $1,100 haha


----------



## ganjamystic (Dec 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Mmm...Wedding Cake. I think a pack of FEM S1's recently went through auction at OES for like a grand.





HydroRed said:


> Oops...my mistake. It was $1,100 haha


haha wow.. luckily I only paid 135 bucks or something for a pack of regs.. the pheno hunt is part of the fun.. plus wedding cake pollen


----------



## Sailormoses (Dec 2, 2017)

Still waiting for another order from DCSE for GG4 S1's, Seedsman order of Western Winds/Kali Mist, C99xBlueberry, Purple Trainwreck, Jack Herer. The Alphakronik Gobbilygoo was sent by mistake. It was supposed to be Galactic Glue, trying to work that problem out.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 2, 2017)

I grabbed some GDP fems from BC Seed King. I ordered the 15 pack but they threw in so many freebies it ended up being closer to 25 seeds.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 4, 2017)

Got me some CBD Strains off Seedsman.

Dinamed CBD and Amnesia CBD Auto both from Dinafem aswell as all the freebie they gave out plus the Black Friday deal.

Have not ever tired a High CBD Strain yet, Hopefully i enjoy it. Lol


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 4, 2017)

new bodhi pick up to add to the collection...


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 5, 2017)

2 packs Elf Snack
2 packs Yogi
2 packs Harlequin BX
2 packs 89’ Sensi Seeds NL#5 x BCSC NL #5
1 Pack 89’ Sensi Seeds NL#5 x Malawi Gold
1 pack Big Sur Holy Bud 
1 pack A13 x A11
1 pack Cali Yo
1 pack Super Silver Yo Mama
1 pack of Fantasy Island
1 pack of Nepali OG x Good Medicine
1 Pure Kush (Suge) x Uzbekistani Hash Plant

That’s it for the rest of the year. Or maybe two years. Thinking they all should be f2’d but that will take some time and I’ll most likely start with the oldest pack/s.


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 5, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> 2 packs Elf Snack
> 2 packs Yogi
> 2 packs Harlequin BX
> 2 packs 89’ Sensi Seeds NL#5 x BCSC NL #5
> ...


Where´d you got these? From Mia?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 5, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Where´d you got these? From Mia?


Yes


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 5, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Yes


I´ve been tempted too. I hope you have good luck with them and make F2s to share with the community. Beautiful things you have there... those 89 Sensi crosses and the Elf Snack, sweet!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 5, 2017)

Found it. Sounds incredible
Elf Snack is Apollo 13 X SSDD


----------



## booms111 (Dec 6, 2017)

Just grabbed a pack of Hurkle(Urkle x Hells angel OG) from Canna venture. Hoping to get grapey flavor with OG potency. Im not much a fan of purple buds and have ran a good amount of GDP crosses but always end up feeling that they lack in potency so im hoping for the best with these beans.


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2017)

Butch Cassidy and Blizzard Bush from Greenpoint. Up today for vaping is Dynamite Diesel @nd Black Gold also from Greenpoint.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2017)

My latest seed purchases


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 6, 2017)

Sailormoses said:


> View attachment 4052026
> Still waiting for another order from DCSE for GG4 S1's, Seedsman order of Western Winds/Kali Mist, C99xBlueberry, Purple Trainwreck, Jack Herer. The Alphakronik Gobbilygoo was sent by mistake. It was supposed to be Galactic Glue, trying to work that problem out.


fair warning the gear ive run from la plata has been crap. hope you have better luck.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 6, 2017)

booms111 said:


> Just grabbed a pack of Hurkle(Urkle x Hells angel OG) from Canna venture. Hoping to get grapey flavor with OG potency. Im not much a fan of purple buds and have ran a good amount of GDP crosses but always end up feeling that they lack in potency so im hoping for the best with these beans.


Hurkle is Harlequin x Querkle by TGA Subcool. Can't believe someone would use the same name for a strain thats crazy. If you don't find what you're looking for in that pack look for some Purple OG #18 from dna/rp found a real nice grape smelling pheno


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2017)

I didn't buy anything, but I did win 5 Blueberry Twist seeds from the Gorilla. Any of you guys run that before?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 7, 2017)

Space Monkey x1 (Second pack, twas an easy choice )
Zipolite Oaxacan x1
Acapulco Gold x1
Wolf Pack x2 (Loved the pictures I have seen)
White Skunk x LBL
Also a dab container, lighter and t-shirt not pictured.


----------



## poodawg (Dec 7, 2017)

Fast Buds - Stardawg Auto 
DinaFem - Critical + 
Fast Buds - Pineapple Express Auto 
Barneys Farm Seeds - LSD 
Fast Buds - LSD-25 Auto 
Big G's Xmas Gift Pack
Critical Mass Collective - Auto Sour Melon Mass
Advanced Female Seeds - Ice Breaker
Critical Mass Collective - Auto Masszar 
Auto Lemon
5 BONUS SEED GIFT PACK FOR CASH PAYMENT FREE FREE


----------



## poodawg (Dec 7, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Mmm...Wedding Cake. I think a pack of FEM S1's recently went through auction at OES for like a grand.


Think I,am allergic to wedding cake. LoL


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 11, 2017)

insane seed posse chem 91 - from cannabeanery


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 11, 2017)

Was super excited to get these , got big plans in the next few years!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2017)

Didn't buy any recently either,but did win a 10 pack freebie from Barney's through Gorilla seedbank promo. Really considering the Amnesia Lemon. LSD is my second choice, just dont care for the long flowering time of it.


----------



## morgwar (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Lebanese from geneseeds out of Spain. Great packaging!
I'm kinda giving the whole polyhybrid deal a break for a while and investing in actual breeders.


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 14, 2017)

Some beans I got at IncanLlama BOGO sale. Other packs coming from GLG


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Dec 15, 2017)

Just ordered a pack of purple mountain majesty from greenpoint. First time buying seeds in a few years. Glad that I don't have to deal with customs and the price was damn good. 
Thanks @Gu~


----------



## Stonded_Penguin_Army (Dec 15, 2017)

Have no idea where to start with these.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 16, 2017)

Stonded_Penguin_Army said:


> Have no idea where to start with these.


Give 80% of those mids away.


----------



## Splaap (Dec 16, 2017)

Mama Thai - Seedsman / Bad Azz Kush - Barney's / Citris Paradisi - Garden of Green / Jack Herer - Seedsman / Blueberry - Seedsman / Original Skunk # 1 - Seedsman / Blue Moon - Mosca Seeds / White Widow - Seedsman / Critical - Royal Queen Seeds / Purple Mazar Auto - Flash Seeds / White Sirius Auto - Flash Seeds / White Widow Auto - Nirvana and a handful of unnamed mystery seeds. I have some specific crosses in mind. (Blue Moon X Critical) ( Mama Thai X White Widow Auto) are first up. This should keep me off the streets for a while.


----------



## klx (Dec 16, 2017)

Sweet Tooth #3 copy (F2) by Beanhoarder

Always wanted the real thing so thought this is probably as close as I am ever gonna get.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 16, 2017)

Rasberryglue regular haute genetic
Black Cherry Glue Breath regular
Gorillabomb feminized -Bomb Seeds
King Kong Feminized - Dr Underground
Zombie Kush Feminized - Ripper Seeds
Blue Pyramid Feminized - Pyramid Seeds
Amnesia Gold Feminized - PyramidSeeds
Blue Cheese Feminized - Dinafem Seeds
Bubblegum XL Feminized - Royal Queen

pollen from tight dojo - bigworms 
REGULAR MORE THEN 200 SEED I POLONIZE ONLY 3 TOP BUD
Purple kush clone
Cheese feminized - freedom
Dosidomix regular - in the house genetic


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 16, 2017)

My beans came in the mail today... yea!


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Dec 16, 2017)

aquired a few strains today 

-fruity pebbles og clone
-gorilla glue #3 clone
-conkushion kush x super skunk 
- fire alien skunk 
-mk ultra 
-triforce


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 16, 2017)

RustyShacklefurd said:


> aquired a few strains today
> 
> -fruity pebbles og clone
> -gorilla glue #3 clone
> ...


Nice score on that FPOG!!


----------



## D'sNuts (Dec 16, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> View attachment 4058158 Some beans I got at IncanLlama BOGO sale. Other packs coming from GLG


Cost? I can't afford 1 pack Ha!


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Dec 16, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Nice score on that FPOG!!


I've never tried it or ran it before just heard good things, I'm in the works of getting a dosidos cut for my upcoming breeding project


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Give 80% of those mids away.


What is a "mid"?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 16, 2017)

RustyShacklefurd said:


> I've never tried it or ran it before just heard good things, I'm in the works of getting a dosidos cut for my upcoming breeding project


Theres some at a dispensary near me I have been wanting to try, also heard good things and am hoping to get a cut in the future. Heard good things of the dosido as well!


----------



## Craigson (Dec 16, 2017)

JUst scored these. Will be in the mail monday. But im getting mothers milk instead of lions milk
So its

yo mama(afgooey x appalachia)-bodhi
mothers milk (. Nepali og x appalachia) -bodhi
blockhead bx (blockhead x snow lotus)-bodhi
blowfish x appalachia -bodhi
Cali-yo (ae77 cali-o x yo mama)-bodhi
Cheech wizard (green curry og x snow lotus)-bodhi


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2017)

Fire in the hole! What I'll be saying when I plant these ladies.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> View attachment 4059252 View attachment 4059248 View attachment 4059250


I like i like lol


----------



## Palomar (Dec 17, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> View attachment 4058158 Some beans I got at IncanLlama BOGO sale. Other packs coming from GLG


Some interesting genetics here, readily available?

respect,
pal


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Dec 18, 2017)

My latest purchases look like this, with the intention of crossing some strains.

BODHI
Mountain Temple 
Soul Mate

DUTCH PASSION
Strawberry Cough

In amongst the freebies was 4 Satsuma from Bodhi too! Lucky lucky...


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 18, 2017)

Palomar said:


> Some interesting genetics here, readily available?
> 
> respect,
> pal


Most of them yes, although it seems some Bodhi strains are going to become clone only soon (given that the Appalachia and the Snow Lotus males are lost). I had not seen Oroblanco in a while and it was available, the snow lotus bx2 might be the "rarest" of the bunch (although it would probably be of interest mostly to pollen chuckers such as me )


----------



## predd (Dec 19, 2017)

Greenpoint......copper chem
Bodhi......more cowbell
DVG......humble pie
Strayfox.....strawberry honey
should be fun, gonna pop the copper's and straw honey 1st


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Dec 19, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Most of them yes, although it seems some Bodhi strains are going to become clone only soon (given that the Appalachia and the Snow Lotus males are lost).


I've read this too, about the Snow Lotus and Appalachia, that's why I decided to pick up some Mountain Temple (for the appy) and I have some Satsuma & Landos Stash (both Snow Lotus). 
Hoping to get some good crosses with some of these strains, although honestly at the moment, I'm still just reading up on breeding and genetics.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 19, 2017)

Galaxy Feminized - Pyramid Seeds
Black Valley Feminized - Ripper Seeds
Criminal Feminized - Ripper Seeds
Critical Feminized - Advanced Seeds
Alpujarrena Feminized - Pyramid Seeds
Anesthesia Feminized - Pyramid Seeds
Fresh Candy Feminized - Pyramid Seeds
White Widow Feminized - Pyramid Seed
Royal Gorilla Feminized - Royal Queen
No more seeds for this year


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Dec 19, 2017)

I wish I could be a baller and buy hundreds or even thousands worth of seeds. You guys pick up some really nice hauls for sure! 

I got 1 pack of Bodega Bubblegum 
1 pack of Citrus farmer
2 Packs of Blue Treat 
for $143.61

For me that's ALOT of money.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What is a "mid"?


A nice way of saying “yer shit sucks”.


----------



## Palomar (Dec 22, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Most of them yes, although it seems some Bodhi strains are going to become clone only soon (given that the Appalachia and the Snow Lotus males are lost). I had not seen Oroblanco in a while and it was available, the snow lotus bx2 might be the "rarest" of the bunch (although it would probably be of interest mostly to pollen chuckers such as me )


Cool, great info


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 24, 2017)

just paid for the following. should be here in a week or so. only thing i can possibly run is a GTH#1 if i can sex and find a male. have 2 females in veg right now. would love to make some F2's and spread the GTH love around to my other females 

Norstar - Colombian Thunderfunk
World of Seeds - Colombian Gold
Rare Dankness - Ghost Train Haze #1
Mr. Nice - Medicine Man


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 25, 2017)

@Sour Wreck .....dammit don't you have enough seeds!!? ha...j/k I saw your "neatly organized" seed collection in your thread. Nice! Much props for spreading thr GTH when youndo find a male. Peace.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 26, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Sour Wreck .....dammit don't you have enough seeds!!? ha...j/k I saw your "neatly organized" seed collection in your thread. Nice! Much props for spreading thr GTH when youndo find a male. Peace.


lol, what is enough?

of course i have enough, but you know... .

and thanks


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 26, 2017)

Strawberry cough (hazeman seeds)
Blowfish (freebie)(hazemanseeds)
C99(southernoregonseeds promotion pack)
Auto CBD sharck shock
Auto fruit punch (heavyweight seeds)
Somango (southern oregonseeds Freebie)


----------



## coppershot (Dec 26, 2017)

Jelly Pie - GPS.

This will go on with my other orders from GPS that I got last month.
Ace High- GPS
Tomahawk- GPS
Cookies N Chem- GPS
Eagle Scout- GPS
Orange Blossom Special - GPS
Pure Animal - Cannaventure
PureGhost OG - Cannaventure
Citrus Farmer -DVG
Humble Pie - DVG


----------



## Myett (Dec 26, 2017)

Just picked up white widow, blue dream, and Girl Scout cookies for $5 a seed from my buddy that works for a seedbank. Gonna be my first grow I think I got some decent strains.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 27, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> I wish I could be a baller and buy hundreds or even thousands worth of seeds. You guys pick up some really nice hauls for sure!
> 
> I got 1 pack of Bodega Bubblegum
> 1 pack of Citrus farmer
> ...


Thats not bad at all. At least you have seeds and a place to grow them. 

I saw a few homless people over the holiday season today being dec 27. 

Glad you have those.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 27, 2017)

I was gifted these. May be some good ones in there .


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 27, 2017)

Barneys farm tangerine dream 5 fem big regret


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2017)

why the regret @starboy420? I'm awaiting some BF amnesia lemon .


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 27, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> why the regret @starboy420? I'm awaiting some BF amnesia lemon .


I had bad germination rates with both Cookies Kush and Critical Kush I had bought. No second chances with so many good breeders out there.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I had bad germination rates with both Cookies Kush and Critical Kush I had bought. No second chances with so many good breeders out there.



Understood GG. Have some freebies coming.... It's about one of the only strains from BF I haven't read too much bad stuff about....haha.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 27, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Understood GG. Have some freebies coming.... It's about one of the only strains from BF I haven't read too much bad stuff about....haha.


I have a couple Liberty Haze, Amnesia Lemon and Critical Kush freebies that I’ll probably never bother try to germinate.


----------



## WheresmyATF (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys, i'm rather new and been looking for a reliable seed bank/breeder. I so far really like barney's farm as the Utopia haze i got from them is doing great compared to the 3 seeds i got from Canuk seeds off of truenorthseedbank. Now i was gunna order 1x Amnesia Lemon, 1x Vanilla Kush, 1x G13 Haze from barney's and 1xBubbleGum XL from royal queen seeds off of seedsman. I'm wondering if i chose alright strains and if there is anything i should watch out for?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2017)

lol damn, that Liberty was second on my list. Not gonna devote much space nor time on the genetics unless a bean or two turns out to be fire, Just wanted to try something new and these came right in time. Being free for a promo made that risk a bit easier to take. Was thinking to 12/12 from seed, well I give'em a week from sprout and then put them into 14/10 when doing seed runs/hunts. Take clones from em during stretch.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 27, 2017)

WheresmyATF said:


> Hey guys, i'm rather new and been looking for a reliable seed bank/breeder. I so far really like barney's farm as the Utopia haze i got from them is doing great compared to the 3 seeds i got from Canuk seeds off of truenorthseedbank. Now i was gunna order 1x Amnesia Lemon, 1x Vanilla Kush, 1x G13 Haze from barney's and 1xBubbleGum XL from royal queen seeds off of seedsman. I'm wondering if i chose alright strains and if there is anything i should watch out for?


Are you State side or EU


----------



## WheresmyATF (Dec 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Are you State side or EU


Canada lol. That's why i used truenorth at first


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 28, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> why the regret @starboy420? I'm awaiting some BF amnesia lemon .


Only 2 germed and they are totally different phenos one is lanky not so smelly the other smallish bushy and stinks its back off very nutrient sensitive but each to there own pal I suppose were here to be tested from those lil ladies lol but on the other hand I think she will be a good smoke


----------



## coppershot (Dec 28, 2017)

WheresmyATF said:


> Hey guys, i'm rather new and been looking for a reliable seed bank/breeder. I so far really like barney's farm as the Utopia haze i got from them is doing great compared to the 3 seeds i got from Canuk seeds off of truenorthseedbank. Now i was gunna order 1x Amnesia Lemon, 1x Vanilla Kush, 1x G13 Haze from barney's and 1xBubbleGum XL from royal queen seeds off of seedsman. I'm wondering if i chose alright strains and if there is anything i should watch out for?


My honest advice is ditch those breeders and go with a reputable breeder that is putting out fire. Hell even a half decent pollen chucker. I started many, many years ago with GHS and BF before I knew about all of the different breeders and I have never looked back.

I am also from Canada and my recomendation to you is to find a good stateside bank. No concerns with crossing the boarder.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2017)

WheresmyATF said:


> Canada lol. That's why i used truenorth at first


Peak Seeds BC is so cheap for Cannanadians! $30 a pack and very solid genetics. I have used there stuff for a long time. Only $40 from the States. Our US banks are awesome these days but Peak is real damn good.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 28, 2017)

got this along with some other stuff


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2017)

I received these today. Straight from the breeder, Spain to Alaska in 7 days.
I'm so excited!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I received these today. Straight from the breeder, Spain to Alaska in 7 days.
> I'm so excited!!
> View attachment 4064729


A fine choice, sir. I picked up a pack of those fem Malawi a few months back and received Panama as my freebie. I'm looking forward to growing them out next spring/summer. Enjoy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> A fine choice, sir. I picked up a pack of those fem Malawi a few months back and received Panama as my freebie. I'm looking forward to growing them out next spring/summer. Enjoy.


Thank You @Bad Karma. I just hope I can do them justice.
This will be my first time with Malawi. I've only heard great things about her high.


----------



## WheresmyATF (Dec 29, 2017)

coppershot said:


> My honest advice is ditch those breeders and go with a reputable breeder that is putting out fire. Hell even a half decent pollen chucker. I started many, many years ago with GHS and BF before I knew about all of the different breeders and I have never looked back.
> 
> I am also from Canada and my recomendation to you is to find a good stateside bank. No concerns with crossing the boarder.


Probably gunna try true north seed bank again then and go with ace seeds. 8 seeds for 50bucks Canadian(after deals/discounts)


----------



## coppershot (Dec 29, 2017)

WheresmyATF said:


> Probably gunna try true north seed bank again then and go with ace seeds. 8 seeds for 50bucks Canadian(after deals/discounts)


I don' know much about true north. If you're looking in the future and are determined to stay within Canada, PeakSeedsBC offer solid genetics for 30 bux a10 pack. Also Hemp Depot is also a good place to find some affordable seeds.

ACE Seeds are going to be sativa a focused so if you'e growing indoors keep that in mind. They have a good reputation.


----------



## WheresmyATF (Dec 29, 2017)

coppershot said:


> I don' know much about true north. If you're looking in the future and are determined to stay within Canada, PeakSeedsBC offer solid genetics for 30 bux a10 pack. Also Hemp Depot is also a good place to find some affordable seeds.
> 
> ACE Seeds are going to be sativa a focused so if you'e growing indoors keep that in mind. They have a good reputation.


Thanks and i'v tried to stay away from places i cant pay for things by paypal or credit card. But i might dabble with them. We'll see


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Dec 29, 2017)

Just got a couple packs of abazaba aka buttafingaz from fresh coast seed co

Special candyland x peanut butter breath

Pretty pumped to hunt through these and see how it stacks against my dosidos cut and my pbb cut

If you want to try out some cheap f1 of thug pugs gear give him a follow on IG and shoot him a DM


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 30, 2017)

Orange Soda by Trichome Jungle. Hoping to to find a faster finishing California Orange. Anyone grow this or any other stain by these guys?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 30, 2017)

I second the PeakSeedsBC recommendation. He has killer genetics, great prices, and great customer service. 
Cheers


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Dec 30, 2017)

WheresmyATF said:


> Probably gunna try true north seed bank again then and go with ace seeds. 8 seeds for 50bucks Canadian(after deals/discounts)


If you go with true north go with digital genetics they're Canadian and have some fire crosses I've seen some really nice phenos come out of their packs from some friends of mine


----------



## WheresmyATF (Dec 30, 2017)

RustyShacklefurd said:


> If you go with true north go with digital genetics they're Canadian and have some fire crosses I've seen some really nice phenos come out of their packs from some friends of mine


 See tbh, i have a hard time buying strains that don't have a big name behind them (white widow, amnesia haze, northern lights ect.) i'm guessing this day n age i should be more open to new strains?


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Dec 30, 2017)

WheresmyATF said:


> See tbh, i have a hard time buying strains that don't have a big name behind them (white widow, amnesia haze, northern lights ect.) i'm guessing this day n age i should be more open to new strains?


Honestly these new strains are nuts I was the Same way only going with classics and yes you'l have less phenotype variation with some of the classics but if you'e willing to pheno hunt and clone these new f1 strains have some real special plants in them look into the breeders strain lineage they all have the classics in them but its all personal choice really


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 31, 2017)

Coastal seeds:
Black lights
Fourora borealis
Puck yeah

Stoked on those NL#1 crosses to the old school moms (95 fairfax 4-way, 95 black domina, 80s Skelly/puck hashplant)

Just sent some xmas gift cards to svoc for a couple bodhi packs. Not sure what I’m going get yet. A raspberry cross and ssdd cross hopefully. I sniped the mailman on the coastal seeds so the wife didn’t know I got more seeds. It was a very stressful couple of days. She’s ok with me using gift cards on seeds as it’s not our $$, lol. I have way too many seeds so I can’t really blame her - I have a seed addiction problem like the rest of u


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jan 3, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Orange Soda by Trichome Jungle. Hoping to to find a faster finishing California Orange. Anyone grow this or any other stain by these guys?View attachment 4065252


Where did you get those? Smelled some cali orange back in 2009 and fell in love.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 3, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> Where did you get those? Smelled some cali orange back in 2009 and fell in love.


i found them on instagram... trichome jungle espana looked like my cali-o so i bought 10 seeds.
my last cali-o from DP took 14 weeks


----------



## WheresmyATF (Jan 4, 2018)

RustyShacklefurd said:


> If you go with true north go with digital genetics they're Canadian and have some fire crosses I've seen some really nice phenos come out of their packs from some friends of mine


 Hey man, so i'v delayed in ordering my seeds because of your Digital genetics suggestion. Like the looks of their Grape Snow Train but i was wondering if you know much about the strains or breeder. I'm also confused with it's genetics. Here's a link for anyone willing to take a look.https://truenorthseedbank.com/grape-snow-train-regular-seeds-digital-genetics I'm assuming it's a male white fire og and a female snow lotus x purple trainwreck?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 4, 2018)

WheresmyATF said:


> Hey man, so i'v delayed in ordering my seeds because of your Digital genetics suggestion. Like the looks of their Grape Snow Train but i was wondering if you know much about the strains or breeder. I'm also confused with it's genetics. Here's a link for anyone willing to take a look.https://truenorthseedbank.com/grape-snow-train-regular-seeds-digital-genetics I'm assuming it's a male white fire og and a female snow lotus x purple trainwreck?



Male: White Fire OG # 3 X Snowlotus

Female: Purple Trainwreck


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Jan 4, 2018)

Check them out on Instagram they have lots of users pics up on their pages of sifferent phebos for each strain you will probably have to phebo hunt a bit for that picture they use in the description


----------



## WheresmyATF (Jan 4, 2018)

RustyShacklefurd said:


> Check them out on Instagram they have lots of users pics up on their pages of sifferent phebos for each strain you will probably have to phebo hunt a bit for that picture they use in the description


For sure haha, also planned on pollenating one with a haze or trainwreck


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Last pack of Coastal Seeds. Puck Yeah... from SeedsHereNow. Previously bought 5 packs from JamesBean

I'm trying this company for the 1st time. Just sent money today.

ReliableUSASeedBank

RedEyed Genetics.... Emerald City Cookies x 2 packs

Got 1 pack Tree Spirit free.


----------



## WheresmyATF (Jan 5, 2018)

Well this is what I ordered, it added 31 bucks for shipping&handling&taxes.

Now to wait and formulate a plan. Muhaha.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 7, 2018)

Bodhi seeds 
Raspberry sunshine
White sunshine 
The sweeties x sinmint cookies (freebies)
-I hope these were tested?
Woodstock grape kush (freebies)
Hemp /cbd mix (freebies)


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 7, 2018)

I just picked up Blizzard Bush, Chinook Haze, Hickok Haze, Purple Mtn Majesty, Eagle Scout, and Jelly Pie from Greenpoint Seeds...  Anyone have any notable experiences with these strains?


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 8, 2018)

WheresmyATF said:


> Well this is what I ordered, it added 31 bucks for shipping&handling&taxes.
> 
> Now to wait and formulate a plan. Muhaha.


Great deal. I’m canadian as well and have ordered from Attitude 3x without issue. I like the freebies that come with your orders. A few times they’ve been better than what Ipaid for. It’s a great way to try different strains if you like variety. I also order from GLG, James Bean etc.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2018)

Ordered a pack each of *Sundance Kid* (Sunset sherbert x Stardawg) and *the Deputy* (Bruce Banner #3 x stardawg) from GreenPoint Seeds with 55% off on the New years sale. They should be here any day. I also have picked up *Maverick,Butch Cassidy,Blizzard Bush,California Cannon,Hickock haze *and a * starfighter x stardawg *cross from GPS within the last 7 weeks. Germ rates are incredible,very healthy seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2018)

My California Cannon seeds are all extremely light gray/tan with no pattern. Almost off-white. I had my doubts but up potted the first 4/4 vigorous seedlings yesterday. Dropped one so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah, this is my first time ordering beans, but have heard good things about gu~ and figured I'd keep it CO local for my first genetics stockup  Also looking forward to trying some White Grapes, hoping it's the same dizzle we used to get out at Umass two decades ago...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just grabbed *Boomtown* (_LVTK and Stardawg_) and *Pigwhistle* (_Red Headed Stranger x Stardawg_) with Auction and discount came to $40. Very very anxious for Boomtown


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2018)

Figured out my nugs/rewards. Crazy price for these two crosses. A Golden Goat x Stardawg and a Durban Poison x Stardawg. For the price of shipping.Thanks again, Gu
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Golden Nugget × 1 $37.77
Full Moon Fever × 1 $52.77
*Subtotal:* $90.54
*Discount:* -$90.54
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $5.65


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 9, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Figured out my nugs/rewards. Crazy price for these two crosses. A Golden Goat x Stardawg and a Durban Poison x Stardawg. For the price of shipping.Thanks again, Gu
> *PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
> Golden Nugget × 1 $37.77
> Full Moon Fever × 1 $52.77
> ...



looks like you got the last of the Full Moon Fever, thank god. i really don't need to spend more money on seeds right now. but a durban x stardawg cross sounds killer


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> looks like you got the last of the Full Moon Fever, thank god. i really don't need to spend more money on seeds right now. but a durban x stardawg cross sounds killer


I have wanted both those crosses for awhile. I used my rewards. Hoping for pure fire


----------



## Commycharb (Jan 9, 2018)

last purchase was glueberry and power plant from dutch passion seeds. 
On a side note they ship them in tins now. Apparently counter fitting their seeds has become a problem. I'm just lucky Canadian customs is doing their usual bang up job. Thanks Canadian customs.


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 9, 2018)

Big Buddha Cheese ( Big Buddha Cheese x Big Buddha Cheese reversed)
Old School from Ripper Seeds. 
I love cheese. I thought I’d try the source. Anyone else have a cheese suggestion?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 9, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Big Buddha Cheese ( Big Buddha Cheese x Big Buddha Cheese reversed)
> Old School from Ripper Seeds.
> I love cheese. I thought I’d try the source. Anyone else have a cheese suggestion?


 scored the original Big Buddha Cheese when it was first released in regular form approx 7-10yrs ago & it was great, outcrossed it & still have some beans of it being outcrossed again last year, im wondering what Hazemans & Kaliman's Cheese versions are like as well?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Ordered a pack each of *Sundance Kid* (Sunset sherbert x Stardawg) and *the Deputy* (Bruce Banner #3 x stardawg) from GreenPoint Seeds with 55% off on the New years sale. They should be here any day. I also have picked up *Maverick,Butch Cassidy,Blizzard Bush,California Cannon,Hickock haze *and a * starfighter x stardawg *cross from GPS within the last 7 weeks. Germ rates are incredible,very healthy seeds.


Which one is the Starfighter x Stardawg you got from his site???

I have been on his site everyday for the last month and have not seen this cross anywhere on the GPS site. I do know a vendor who does have it in stock however, just not at GPS website. No way I could be over looking it.

He does have a Skywalker x Stardawg cross on GPS website... You sure you didn't get them confused???


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> looks like you got the last of the Full Moon Fever, thank god. i really don't need to spend more money on seeds right now. but a durban x stardawg cross sounds killer


I have 4 packs of the Full Moon Fever...

Hoping to find the purest Durban pheno I can out of the bunch. I already have the "Corey" clone only cut of stardawg and it is the most potent stardawg pheno you can obtain or find. So not looking for much leaning on the Stardawg side of things, but now a good Durban???
Hell... yes! Been wanting a good pure Durban for years now...

If I don't find it in this mix, gonna try a couple packs of Ace seeds Durban. I know it is legit but Gu~s version comes from a nice selected Durban clone that's floating around in Colorado.

I know the feeling.... Obsessive spending on seeds. I now own every pack of seeds and duplicates of what GPS has to offer. Fixing to start working on his Polar Bear crosses as well... Damn, it hurts the wallet!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Which one is the Starfighter x Stardawg you got from his site???
> 
> I have been on his site everyday for the last month and have not seen this cross anywhere on the GPS site. I do know a vendor who does have it in stock however, just not at GPS website. No way I could be over looking it.
> 
> He does have a Skywalker x Stardawg cross on GPS website... You sure you didn't get them confused???


Starfighter x Stardawg is Gunslinger, if its not on GPS in the discontinued section its possibly gone forever. Some info on EU seedfinder, but don't look up Sky Pilot or you will really kick yourself.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 10, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Starfighter x Stardawg is Gunslinger, if its not on GPS in the discontinued section its possibly gone forever. Some info on EU seedfinder, but don't look up Sky Pilot or you will really kick yourself.


Gunslinger is sold out.I am sitting on one package and will be pollen chucking with a male and female to make f2's this summer and some tasty crosses with a Strawberry diesel from *Devil's Harvest*, _Raspberry diesel_ from *HSO*, _Citrus farmer f2 _from *DVG* and a few *GPS* strains _Purple Mt majesty,Maverick,Evergreen and Moondance_. Might chuck it with a few *Strayfox'*s star-fighter crosses too. You could look into *Stray's* _Chem Blazin_ (starfighter x Chem 91 wyrm cut) or _Rodeo drive_ (Starfighter x Blueberry temple) if you want a solid Starfighter cross.
*new420guy* has Rogue One (Rare Dankness' Starkiller x starfighter). Just throwing it out there.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Starfighter x Stardawg is Gunslinger, if its not on GPS in the discontinued section its possibly gone forever. Some info on EU seedfinder, but don't look up Sky Pilot or you will really kick yourself.


No, it is still available out there. I know a place I can get it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Starfighter x Stardawg is Gunslinger, if its not on GPS in the discontinued section its possibly gone forever. Some info on EU seedfinder, but don't look up Sky Pilot or you will really kick yourself.


Well I know where Sky Pilot is in stock. Not many left... Gonna grab them today more than likely.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

Here she is ....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 10, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here she is ....
> 
> View attachment 4070940


You clearly have a problem psych....


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 10, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here she is ....
> 
> View attachment 4070940


I already have that saved in bookmarks. A few tasty strains out at GPS. Black lab x PB and Tre sister x PB would both be nice.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 10, 2018)

This was my original order from gps, but they're out of purp mtn majesty, so i asked Gu~ for the full moon feaver instead, but sounds like those are out as well?? Any recomendations??


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 10, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here she is ....
> 
> View attachment 4070940


They also have Jamoka still. A STANKY catpiss cross. I need to grab asap


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Ive found it!!!!!And Ordered it. And I got the last 2 packs. They were actually sold out, and the guy did me a favor, and sold me 2 packs, and he is the original breeder.

This was also open pollination.

I Have Found the ORIGINAL SKUNK..... These Genes are from Long Before Sam the Skunkman, and most everyone else who fucked it up.

1969 UNCLE FESTER, HELLS ANGEL's IBL SKUNK18

RKS is in 20% of all the phenos. Also the others are acrid. Just not RKS..












*Description*


1969 Skunk#18 IBL Open Pollination- Original Skunk#1

2/3 Sativa 1/3 Indica

*These are Original Skunk#1 line derived from 1969 stock via Inbred line, passed to Thai after his uncles passing In Eureka, CA. Pre Skunkman Skunk#1. And also go by a few other handles, Such as Uncle Festers Skunk#18 IBL(from the keeper), Professor Beatnik Skunk#18 IBL, Hells Angels Skunk, Cali Skunk, we choose one truer to form being 69′ Skunk#18 IBL which is when these Skunk seeds were said to be derived from. *

Number 5 and number 7 female are the RKS leaners from our open pollination run and will be hunted down further, they are included in this open pollination release. Id say the RKS pops up in 20% of the expression. The number 20 male was dead on Match to the 5 female so something to keep in mind very animal musk scented with good acrid chemical touches. Number 5 female was tops in the true bouquet and super musky acrid chemical eye and nose burning skunk musk funk, dead on, and then theres the other great males were present. Extremely pungent onion chemical fuel male Number 20, and the frostiest sativa dominant number 8 had the Cheese musk heavy as well on a totally different build highly on 7 female but more animal musk on the aged cheese funk.

Number 2 is raw white onion chemical and the dankest rich soil humus as rich as any ground coffee but not coffee. Stout hybrid 50/50 look. Has was i call “Onion” tail leaf. Early on she is pure raw white onion chemical. Very acrid and then it evens out by finish into a wonderful bouquet. Heavily double serrated individual. Very quality plant with extremely thick cola formations. A good 10-11 week flower. Yield is high. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is tight.

Number 5 Female Afghani Dominant heavy “stretch” monocola look. Old Musky acrid chemical eye and nose burning skunk musk funk. Elongated Claw reaching leaf, golfball ghani stature and very Acrid. Purple leaf and darker Skunk look. Half Double Serrated type individual. Yield is high. Calyx to leaf ratio was average compared to the other phenos. Node spacing is average.

Number 7 female. Purer mexi sativa expression. “Chemical Spray” dominant. She is pure burning acrid chemical strong as Trinity in her chemical burn and it doesnt let up. Stomach churn, nose and eyes burn. They have true linger and permeating quality and its inside the plants grease, not just the flower scent. Full plant double serrations. A good 12 week plus flower with early Mexi scents heavy. Elmers glue trichome, extreme calyx and very tight dense build. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is average.

Number 9 female is colgate trash juice, damn near rotten scope mouthwash. Stout hybrid 50/50 look. Green Acrid Chemical astringent with a touch of rotten rubber. Not pleasant stomach churn quality. A good 12 week flower. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is average.

Number 10 female is brand new vinyl, clear bouncie ball rubber and pure chemical terpenes. Sativa, Colombian dominant Mexi extreme Calyx stack Pheno. Extreme dense and caked with pure goop. Fully double serrated individual. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is tight for her 12 week flower.

Number 11 Female, and Number 14, are on the cheese path and each is highly acrid chemical on top of that funk.

11 being that yellow auto interior foam insulation, dead on and super tasty, if you like those sweet chemical noses. Also huge football buds. The plant was extreme thin leaf double serrated sativa. Of all the females she was the biggest throw down, least tight nug structure but still absolutely dripping and a huge kief producer. Extreme coloration. By finish she was that same profile auto interior foam, with an added black hash burn finish extremely reminiscent of the 89′ Uk Cheese just more chemical oriented. Calyx to leaf ratio extremely low. Node spacing average.

Number 14 being the truly gamey animal chemical cheese funk. Stout hybrid look and one of the frostiest of the group And thats saying something. Good classic noses to this gal at points where astringent bleaches, to onion chem spray, and finishing on the final profile once dry. A good 12 week plus flower. Calyx to leaf ratio is quite low. Node spacing is average.



*These are pre release. Keepers selected from a 4 pack seed run and repopulated. Felt this is something needed doing with the current focus on Skunk1 genetic but also the Fact of the originator of these seeds ripping folks off and not keeping his word to many members in our community for no reason whatsoever, especially when his genetic selection is solid.*

*He is Master Thai Organic Seed garden and our open pollination recreation was never to harm but rather to preserve the experience for everyone. This is his uncles line, preserved via seed stock and kept mother for us to enjoy and thats what i intend for all, not to rip anyone off like where these originate. Like i always say, we let the genetic speak. *

*So there is a few underlying circumstances that have lead me to give you the same shot that I have for Magic. The Main is because it is what the genetic and the plant derserves and so do you.*


----------



## hybridcheef (Jan 10, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> fair warning the gear ive run from la plata has been crap. hope you have better luck.



wth are you talking about? la plata has nothing but rave reviews. where did you get your seeds from?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> This was my original order from gps, but they're out of purp mtn majesty, so i asked Gu~ for the full moon feaver instead, but sounds like those are out as well?? Any recomendations??
> 
> View attachment 4070941


California Cannon (tahoe/Stardawg).


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> You clearly have a problem psych....


@ColoradoHighGrower What do you mean??


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive found it!!!!!And Ordered it. And I got the last 2 packs. They were actually sold out, and the guy did me a favor, and sold me 2 packs, and he is the original breeder.
> 
> This was also open pollination.
> 
> ...


Says they are still in stock?

We have some pure old school road kill skunk here in Ky guaranteed to make your eyes water and turn your stomach. If it ever got out, people would go insane trying to obtain it. Quiet abundant in my area.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> This was my original order from gps, but they're out of purp mtn majesty, so i asked Gu~ for the full moon feaver instead, but sounds like those are out as well?? Any recomendations??
> 
> View attachment 4070941


I know where purple mtn majesty is in stock at as well... 

But if I were you I would definitely grab Night Rider... I95 is some fire! It actually worries me that it is not sold out yet... I have 8 packs.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 10, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Says they are still in stock?
> 
> We have some pure old school road kill skunk here in Ky guaranteed to make your eyes water and turn your stomach. If it ever got out, people would go insane trying to obtain it. Quiet abundant in my area.



Looks like he put 3 more packs up for sale. I spoke with him today. I tried to put in 5 packs on his site, and it said only 3 left. I'm not buying them though, I bought mine.

I'm also from Ky, and we used to have it where I am, but is long gone.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Looks like he put 3 more packs up for sale. I spoke with him today. I tried to put in 5 packs on his site, and it said only 3 left. I'm not buying them though, I bought mine.
> 
> I'm also from Ky, and we used to have it where I am, but is long gone.


Are you south east??? That is where I reside. I know the guy very well that runs it around here. I have a bunch of seeds myself.

That stock though on that link is interesting. I would like to run it and see how it compares..


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 10, 2018)

North East Around Trashland.

This is the real stuff from the 60s Hells Angles.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> North East Around Trashland.
> 
> This is the real stuff from the 60s Hells Angles.


Hmmm I may have to pull the trigger on a couple of packs. I would like to see the outcome, maybe breed with it a bit as well. Bet it would go good with my SKVA chem 91. Or my Gg4.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 10, 2018)

I got some of that Nature Farm: Master Thai Skunk 1 too. I was waiting and waiting as I didn't want to risk having to get it from Thai although I have obtained stuff from him before with no issues. Now I just need a filter haha.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> This was my original order from gps, but they're out of purp mtn majesty, so i asked Gu~ for the full moon feaver instead, but sounds like those are out as well?? Any recomendations??
> 
> View attachment 4070941


Does this coupon code still work? @ColoradoHighGrower


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Gunslinger is sold out.I am sitting on one package and will be pollen chucking with a male and female to make f2's this summer and some tasty crosses with a Strawberry diesel from *Devil's Harvest*, _Raspberry diesel_ from *HSO*, _Citrus farmer f2 _from *DVG* and a few *GPS* strains _Purple Mt majesty,Maverick,Evergreen and Moondance_. Might chuck it with a few *Strayfox'*s star-fighter crosses too. You could look into *Stray's* _Chem Blazin_ (starfighter x Chem 91 wyrm cut) or _Rodeo drive_ (Starfighter x Blueberry temple) if you want a solid Starfighter cross.
> *new420guy* has Rogue One (Rare Dankness' Starkiller x starfighter). Just throwing it out there.


Thanks, great info and sounds like some great crosses. I've got a pack of Gunslinger as well as a few others of Greenpoint.



psychadelibud said:


> No, it is still available out there. I know a place I can get it.


Thats great, I would jump all over those


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 10, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hmmm I may have to pull the trigger on a couple of packs. I would like to see the outcome, maybe breed with it a bit as well. Bet it would go good with my SKVA chem 91. Or my Gg4.



Ive got some Dominion Seed Company Dominion Skunk.

Which is Skunk VA Chemdog X SSSC Skunk 1) X (Skelly Hashplant X SSSC Skunk 1

SSSC Is 80s Super Sativa Seed Club Genetics

Skelly is the Clone Only Skelly cut Pacific Northwest Hashplant. Same stuff Nevil used back in the 80s

Ive got the DSC Sis Skunk
Chemdog Sister X (Skelly Hashplant X SSSC Skunk 1)

DSC Granny Skunk
Virginia Beach Afghani X (Skelly Hashplant X SSSC Skunk 1)

Coastal Seeds Heirloom NL1 x Skelly HP

RedEyed Genetics

Emerald City Cookies, which is Platinum GSC x Locktite

Locktite is GG#4 x ( Mt Rainier ) NL5 x White Lotus.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2018)

damn someone grabbed the last bandit breath right out of my cart!!'m


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Thanks, great info and sounds like some great crosses. I've got a pack of Gunslinger as well as a few others of Greenpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great, I would jump all over those


Which one the star fighter or sky pilot?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 10, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @ColoradoHighGrower What do you mean??


I'm just giving you shit- nothing wrong with a little seed stocking  

Well, I'll have to wait and see what Gu ends up doing for me, but not worried- purp mtn majesty or full moon would both be dank... plus i got the others today!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I'm just giving you shit- nothing wrong with a little seed stocking
> 
> Well, I'll have to wait and see what Gu ends up doing for me, but not worried- purp mtn majesty or full moon would both be dank... plus i got the others today!!
> View attachment 4071148 View attachment 4071149


Lol I figured you were pointing out my obsessive spending habits haha... Man when I binge, I binge hard. Is it a good thing? Well of course it is when buying top notch genetics... But when your spending the money you should be spending on bills, instead on beans... Yeah haha I got a problem. But hey, at least I ain't blowing it on dope and drugs. Good way to look at it.

Man I don't know why but I have been excited as hell to run that blizzard bush, I have a few packs myself. Maybe you should grab Evergreen or Night Rider would be my choice. 

For some odd and unknown reason, Purple mtn majesty just never appealed to me that much... It is actually one of the very few strains I had a chance to get cheap, that I passed right up. But now the Purple Outlaw... Hell yeah... Got plenty of that and Purple Badlands as I get weak in the knees when I come across anything "blueberry"...


----------



## numberfour (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Which one the star fighter or sky pilot?


Well I got both due to the mothers lineage but.. I've not flowered either yet and at the end of the day its personal preference. Did pop a few Knight Rider's but those were males but very vigorous plants.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2018)

1 male Copper Chem has shown at 8 days out of 4 plants, hoping for a couple girls. 4 California Cannon been transplanted in veg and looking fine. Will have a vape trial of Purple Mountain Majesty shortly.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 11, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 1 male Copper Chem has shown at 8 days out of 4 plants, hoping for a couple girls. 4 California Cannon been transplanted in veg and looking fine. Will have a vape trial of Purple Mountain Majesty shortly.


Nice! Have you posted picture of your majesty??


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2018)

Photos not allowed by local officials.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 11, 2018)

Thug pug peanut butter breath from greenline organics


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 11, 2018)

Full moon fever it is!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 11, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Photos not allowed by local officials.


Hmmm.... now I'm really curious...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Hmmm.... now I'm really curious...


Private herb gardens are not allowed.


----------



## WheresmyATF (Jan 11, 2018)

Got my seeds extremely quickly. Seeds shipped Monday afternoon and arrived today in a rural town.

Very happy with everything. Already starting to germ my WWxBB. Also got a catalog for Canuk seeds but gave it to my buddy. Grape snow train seeds look super good, the rest look average or a bit too pale but I imagine they'll germ

Ace "mix" (mystery) Pack and the free DG bag
 

Freebies


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 806KING (Jan 12, 2018)

Bam Still waiting on a couple of other packs I won from the auction on OES


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 12, 2018)

I finally received my reserved pack of Dominion Skunk and received a free pack of seeds with no label. They come in the same type seed vial as the Dominion Skunk so I'm hoping it's something from Diamond Va.

I ordered these ISP Chem 91 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I finally received my reserved pack of Dominion Skunk and received a free pack of seeds with no label. They come in the same type seed vial as the Dominion Skunk so I'm hoping it's something from Diamond Va.
> 
> I ordered these ISP Chem 91 a couple of weeks ago.
> View attachment 4072281


Have fun with those isp insane chem 91... grew some outdoors last summer... excellent stuff.... unless you want to accomplish anything productive... day ender/ruiner... mine smells mostlylike mixed berry antacids from walmart


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 13, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Have fun with those isp insane chem 91... grew some outdoors last summer... excellent stuff.... unless you want to accomplish anything productive... day ender/ruiner... mine smells mostlylike mixed berry antacids from walmart


cool, i have a pack of the insane chem '91 sitting here. gonna have to find time to work it in


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 15, 2018)

Time to go for a walk on the moon!!


----------



## jiggy89 (Jan 15, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Ordered a pack each of *Sundance Kid* (Sunset sherbert x Stardawg) and *the Deputy* (Bruce Banner #3 x stardawg) from GreenPoint Seeds with 55% off on the New years sale. They should be here any day. I also have picked up *Maverick,Butch Cassidy,Blizzard Bush,California Cannon,Hickock haze *and a * starfighter x stardawg *cross from GPS within the last 7 weeks. Germ rates are incredible,very healthy seeds.



That sundance kid sounds fire!!! Would love to see how they Finnish. As the purple stardawg if terpy as fuk


----------



## jiggy89 (Jan 15, 2018)

I got some

Reg raspberry dosido -haute genetique

Reg wedding cake -purple caper seeds

Fem sunset aka sunset sherbet -pheno Finder seeds

And some freebie 
fem berry bomb 

Just popped the raspberry dosido and wedding cake. And some sour bannana sherbet(Crockett family farms) and peyote cookies(barneys farm) Anyone tried any of these?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 22, 2018)

My latest order from James Bean Company.
  

Freebies courtesy of NorStar Genetics:


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2018)

James Bean has always been very helpful and extremely fast. Recommended!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 22, 2018)

looking to get wedding crasher and cherry punch from symbiotic genetics. alien matter from jaws gear


----------



## 806KING (Jan 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> looking to get wedding crasher and cherry punch from symbiotic genetics. alien matter from jaws gear


Go here still has that cherry punch and gets it back to you quick. I have used them and they are legit
http://seedsofhorror.com/symbiotic-genetics/


----------



## indianasc13 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bodhi seeds-more cowbell
Exotic - cookies and cream 
Dominion seeds- swayze


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 23, 2018)

806KING said:


> Go here still has that cherry punch and gets it back to you quick. I have used them and they are legit
> http://seedsofhorror.com/symbiotic-genetics/


damn. good looking out. just picked up a pack. thanks bud.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 23, 2018)

indianasc13 said:


> Bodhi seeds-more cowbell
> Exotic - cookies and cream
> Dominion seeds- swayze


Did you get the unnamed pack of seeds with your Dominion order?
I had to email them to find out what it was.
*SKUSH FROM DOMINION SEED COMPANY†
(Master Kush x (Skelly HP x Sssc Skunk #1))
*
Sounds like a killer freebie.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2018)

Golden Nugget (golden goat x stardawg), Boomtown ( Cannaventure LVTK x stardawg), Pig Whistle (red head stranger x Stardawg) and Full Moon fever (Durban Poison x Stardawg) all from Greenpoint Seeds. I also have a single pack of Copper chem #10 x Red Head Stranger also from GPS ordered off Strainly.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 24, 2018)

Greenpoint seeds
Copper chem
Orange blossom special
Bodega bubblegum

Dcseedexchange
Mosca seeds-Cinderella 99 fem
Big worm genetics- 97 blue moonshine x purple northern lights 5 f3
Freebies
5 mosca mix reg
5 prime knockout reg BWG
10 untested dcseedexchange purple snow bubba x gg4/predator pink

Greenline organics
Thug pug peanut butter breath


----------



## indianasc13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you get the unnamed pack of seeds with your Dominion order?
> I had to email them to find out what it was.
> *SKUSH FROM DOMINION SEED COMPANY†
> (Master Kush x (Skelly HP x Sssc Skunk #1))
> ...


i didnt get any freebies


----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 25, 2018)

Just grabbed some dank genetics- sour dosidos and lemonade. Hoping I get a couple winners.


----------



## legalcanada (Jan 25, 2018)

i got some UGORG blues, and f2s of sun maiden and grapestomper bx2 from gage green among a bunch of others


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 25, 2018)

indianasc13 said:


> i didnt get any freebies


Bummer! Maybe they just came with the Dominion Skunk.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 25, 2018)

I just ordered Josh D OG and White OG from Karma.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2018)

johny sunset said:


>


I’ve grown all but the Skunkberry more than once and each is just wonderful with few phenos. Have fun!


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I’ve grown all but the Skunkberry more than once and each is just wonderful with few phenos. Have fun!


I’ve grown out his SSXC99, NL and kush berry. Nothing to complain about. Great strains and very stable. After this purchase I’ve got like 80 % if his strains to try. Thinking I’m gonna have a go at his NLx Tex out doors this year and maybe the Cindy 99....really want to try skunkberry for my next indoor grow......well 2nd to next. Just took some cuttings of SSXC99, sensi star and white widow for my next run starting up in a couple weeks.

.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

Bandit Breath from GPS.


----------



## legalcanada (Jan 27, 2018)

i'm growing the c99 and blueberry right now. it's the only c99 i've ever grown but i'm very impressed with them both.
i only popped 2 of each in 16 oz solo cups for a beer cup challenge, got 1 male 1 female for both. pollinated both females with blueberry pollen because it dropped first and i stored the c99 pollen in my freezer for future use. can't wait to run a full tent of that cindy

peakseeds has great genetics and very fair prices too


----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 27, 2018)

So Chinook haze from Greenpoint. Anyone wanna brag? At 37 bucks it's almost foolish not to grab it and some cali canon.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 27, 2018)

Feels like Christmas again!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2018)

Smok3yMcChok3y said:


> So Chinook haze from Greenpoint. Anyone wanna brag? At 37 bucks it's almost foolish not to grab it and some cali canon.


$37 minus 40% through tomorrow night.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> $37 minus 40% through tomorrow night.


do you need a code?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2018)

“ICEICEBABY” at top of Greenpoint Home page.


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Feels like Christmas again! View attachment 4080300 View attachment 4080301 View attachment 4080302


Run the Oni their gear is dank!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 30, 2018)

Well I ordered my main seed order in dec, and listed what I got but I saw a deal on seedsman and got 10 10x devils harvest seeds - shoreline 
2x lemon candy - exotic seeds
2x sex bud - female seeds
2x diesel automatic - RQS
2x 8 ball Kush
2x Girl Scout crack
1x auto skunk mass 

And I'm just stoked; 40$ for all these including shipping


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 30, 2018)

higher self said:


> Run the Oni their gear is dank!


I usually run 2 of each totaling 4 at a time. Which 2 strains should I run first? Decisions decisions.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 30, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Well I ordered my main seed order in dec, and listed what I got but I saw a deal on seedsman and got 10 10x devils harvest seeds - shoreline
> 2x lemon candy - exotic seeds
> 2x sex bud - female seeds
> 2x diesel automatic - RQS
> ...


vaguely remember some time ago Girl Scouts Crack causing a furore here on RIU...


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 30, 2018)

greencropper said:


> vaguely remember some time ago Girl Scouts Crack causing a furore here on RIU...


In a bad way? I haven't tried them but they were free so


----------



## greencropper (Jan 30, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> In a bad way? I haven't tried them but they were free so


lol no, not about the quality of the strain(which i do not know anything about) but about the logo that accompanied the strain, that of a very young Girl Scout dressed in a very seductive manner...food for pedo's were the shrieks of outrage by many!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 30, 2018)

greencropper said:


> lol no, not about the quality of the strain(which i do not know anything about) but about the logo that accompanied the strain, that of a very young Girl Scout dressed in a very seductive manner...food for pedo's were the shrieks of outrage by many!


Oh that's horrible! Yeah mine just came as freebies in the seedsman pack  

So you know if they changed the image?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 30, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Oh that's horrible! Yeah mine just came as freebies in the seedsman pack
> 
> So you know if they changed the image?


yes the company changed the image pretty quick..though it still seemed slutty to me? i do not remember where seeing it last though? * i have nothing against sluts as long as they are legal age!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 30, 2018)

greencropper said:


> yes the company changed the image pretty quick..though it still seemed slutty to me? i do not remember where seeing it last though? * i have nothing against sluts as long as they are legal age!


Ahah yeah legal sluts of both sexs is fine as long as they don't hurt anyone ahah 

Glad they tried to accommodate people


----------



## greencropper (Jan 30, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Ahah yeah legal sluts of both sexs is fine as long as they don't hurt anyone ahah
> 
> Glad they tried to accommodate people


absolutely...as far as im concerned 'sluts make the world go round' ha


----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 30, 2018)

I kinda want to pick up some Chinook and alpine kush from greenpoint


----------



## Dabber68 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Auto Stilton Special Feminised Seeds (Limited Edition) - 3*
MEPH-STILT-AUTO-Fem-3Excl. VAT:$40.94
Incl. VAT:$40.94Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
Excl. VAT:$40.94 
Incl. VAT:$40.94
*Girl Scout Cookies Autoflowering Feminised Seeds - 5*
FB-GSC-Auto-Fem-5Excl. VAT:$48.16
Incl. VAT:$48.16Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
Excl. VAT:$48.16 
Incl. VAT:$48.16
*West Coast O.G. Autoflowering Feminised Seeds - 3*
FB-WCOG-Auto-Fem-3Excl. VAT:$28.90
Incl. VAT:$28.90Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
Excl. VAT:$28.90 
Incl. VAT:$28.90
*Auto Sour Livers Feminised Seeds (Artisanal Automatics) - 3*
MEPH-SOLIV-AUTO-Fem-3Excl. VAT:$45.88
Incl. VAT:$45.88Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
Excl. VAT:$45.88 
Incl. VAT:$45.88
*Stealth shipping keep packaging*
KEEPPACKINGExcl. VAT:$18.06
Incl. VAT:$18.06Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
Excl. VAT:$18.06 
Incl. VAT:$18.06
*FREE - FREE SEEDS from Mephisto Genetics - Ripley OG Auto Feminised - Freebie worth €13*
FREE-MEPH-RIPLEY-OGExcl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00Ordered: *4*
Dispatched: *4*
Excl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00
*FREE - BITCOIN BONUS BUNDLE*
FREE-BTC-BONUS-BUNDLEExcl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00Ordered: *8*
Dispatched: *8*
Excl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00
*FREE - Kush Auto by Seedsman - Freebie Worth €16*
FREE-420-SMAN-KUSHExcl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00Ordered: *2*
Dispatched: *2*
Excl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00
*FREE - Diesel Automatic Fem by Royal Queen Seeds - Freebie Worth €14*
FREE-420-RQS-DAExcl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00Ordered: *2*
Dispatched: *2*
Excl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00
*FREE - Auto Lemon by Seedsman Seeds - Freebie Worth €16*
FREE-SMAN-LEMON-AUTOExcl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00Ordered: *2*
Dispatched: *2*
Excl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00
*FREE - Sour Hound Auto by Mephisto Genetics - Freebie Worth €16*
FREE-420-MEPH-SHExcl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00Ordered: *2*
Dispatched: *2*
Excl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00
*FREE - FREE SEEDS from FAST BUDS - Mexican Airlines Auto - Freebie worth €7*
FREE-FASTBUDS-MEXICAN-AIRLINES-AUTOExcl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
Excl. VAT:$0.00 
Incl. VAT:$0.00

Gotta love the freebies


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 30, 2018)

Dirty Fantasy from Cult Classics


----------



## higher self (Jan 30, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I usually run 2 of each totaling 4 at a time. Which 2 strains should I run first? Decisions decisions.


Personally I would run Bop Gun & Tropicana Haze.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 30, 2018)

higher self said:


> Personally I would run Bop Gun & Tropicana Haze.


We currently have an awesome wedding cake from clone going so 1 of the new seeds is going to be Papaya Cake in hopes of getting a great cross. Probably go with Bop Gun as well. We are very eager to find a great Trop Haze but they'r regs and don't have room in our numbers to hunt a good one out.


----------



## higher self (Jan 30, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> We currently have an awesome wedding cake from clone going so 1 of the new seeds is going to be Papaya Cake in hopes of getting a great cross. Probably go with Bop Gun as well. We are very eager to find a great Trop Haze but they'r regs and don't have room in our numbers to hunt a good one out.


Yeah a lotta Wedding Cake hype sure its fire but meh If you have a clone only I’d just run that unstead of potentially herms. I feel you on no room for regs, I gotta cull a good few to make some space.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 30, 2018)

The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai from Swami


- The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai ....Coot's 'The One' x Browndirt Warrior's Pakistani x Chocolate Thai.

There are 3 packs up for grabs to the public,once these F1's are gone they are gone. The resulting 'The One x Paki/Choco Thai' 3-way landrace polyhybrid IBL will be available later next year after proper selections and breeding.
The Pakistani x Chocolate Thai are from old school imports,not commercial seed sources. A well bred hybird that exhibits expressions of both parents in the phenotypes nicely. Some fantastic representations of the old Chocolate Thai popping out in some females. Higher than average yields with high potency. This smoke adds an entirely new dimension to the current Chocolate Thai hybrids. Combined with Coot's 71 boel Afghani x 76 boel Thai Stick these resulting F1's should be pretty phenomenal. The male selected from the Paki/choco was from about 25 males,clearly the best stud of the bunch.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Should be some good shit. Just let it go as long as possible.

Ive found on the Blue Orca Haze, the longer it goes ( Up to a point as for any of it ) the better it tastes. It has very complex terpenes, and really need to be mature to get the full flavor, and potency. The last couple weeks is a sight to behold. Even at 30 days theyre extremely frosted, and thinking they can go 50 more is mind blowing.

My buddy just harvested his second round of Blue Orca Haze clone. He originally had 8 10 seedlings, but 7 got burned by not flushing the Coir enough, though he flushed it 5 times, and measured like 50pmm, and they still burned. Was also Canna Coir. He went back to Promix BX.

But 3 survived, and 1 was female. He has also since started 40 more, and theyre 6 weeks old in veg, and look Really Great. 20 females I think. Hes pheno hunting the BOH, because with just this 1 pheno, it was so good, its for sure looking through some of them if you don't mind 80 days flowering, of which we/he doesn't as he has space for a couple each harvest from 20 gallon containers. He can get 18oz from this pheno in a 20g container, and Promix BX and 1000w Hortilux HPS. Its a bit less than the Super Silver Haze, but IS more potent. But the SSH we have is the plant we compare all others to for all around. It still grows faster, produces more, and is still potent enough to cross your eyes.

BOH is just very much different high. The 1 we have is very Euphoric, eye peeling, happy, talkative, creative, very long lasting. 1 hit equals at least 2 hours, and I skoe a lot. More than I should. And not for pain either. Though I do have a few injuries, but Ive not really found anything that takes away compressed nerve pain. Weed distracts it.

This time it went 73 days, and was much better, even though it was still strong at 63 days. 1 of my buddies whos been smoking 45 years took 1 rip off the little bong, coughed his head off, had to peel of his flannel shirt, said he got slightly sick, and a psychedelic feeling. His wife hit it 1 time, and left the room, and I never saw her again.

The terpenes were lacking, and was much less flavor vs 10 more days. Totally changed the flavor, an was also noticeably stronger. There wasn't an amber trichome in sight at 73 days, but most all of them were cloudy, and were all cloudy at 63. Just more of them at 73. I usually like a few amber, but not to many. 15%-20% tops.

It could have gone another week, 10 days maybe.80 days. Some phenos will go further though. I think Gas said about the farthest he ever took it was 80, but said it could have gone a bit longer. And it just seemingly just keeps packing on resin.


I had some of The One x PCK, but had to pull them up at 2.5 weeks, as I was doing something with someone, and they were unreliable. So I took my equipment, and killed the seedlings, as my other buddies were full up, and didnt have space for 103 seedlings in 32 oz cups.

1 x PCK had really big leaves, and was a nice big plant for 2.5 weeks. I also had the BO x RKS, NL5 x Hz, Coastal Seeds NL1 x Skelly Hashplant, Vashon Seed, ad Mercantile Early Bird/M26.

Out of all the plants IMHO the BO x RKS was the biggest, and most beautiful. Especially the leaves. They looked different than all of the other strains. Though they appeared thin, it was only because they were so long. They would have been huge leaves vs the others, and some of the others had some nice big leaves. These were abnormal.
The stalks were also well developed for 2.5 weeks, and also had the fattest, longest, most developed secondaries. I was vegging with 1000w, and most of them were already exhibiting small secondaries. These were big, and the node spacing was really tight. It was the most compact plant, with the biggest leaves out of 5-6 strains, and 103 seedlings.

I also good a great germ rate. 103, out of 107. All the Swami stuff me, and my buddies have used, have all had better than average germ rates.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## gwheels (Jan 31, 2018)

I bought all of these on sale. I am good for about 3 years at the present rate of use
Indica
Blueberry, White Rhino, Sour Kush, Northern Light and kushy kush

Sativa
Super Lemon Haze, Raw Diesel, Jack Herer, King Tut, Train Wreck

I forgot to mention that King Tut was the best tasting most wonderful effect weed I ever grew. I call it the number 1 campfire weed. I am Canadian eh and that is the perfect smoke for around a campfire with your friends. Food for thought is all I intended. And it is my less than humble opinion.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Feb 1, 2018)

After a few issues with my last two orders I have (or have on the way):

Mephisto Illuminauto #24 Gold Glue
Mephisto Illuminauto #29 BlueToof
(Mephisto direct)

Thug Pug - Bubblegum Breath
Thug Pug - Squatch
(SOL Seeds)


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 1, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I bought all of these on sale. I am good for about 3 years at the present rate of use
> Indica
> Blueberry, White Rhino, Sour Kush, Northern Light and kushy kush
> 
> ...


Excellent Sativa line up! SLH (from seed)  Was advertised as a 9 week strain. lol It went 16 weeks. Was an excellent product but couldn't keep it in the stable due to the long ass flower time. Tut (clone) was special and was in stable for 3 years. Friends claimed that there was no ceiling to that high.. The more they smoked the higher they got. TrainWreck (Clone) was in stable for 4 years.. Forget any plans made for the day if you smoked this... I called it the day wrecker.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 3, 2018)

Bodhi, deep line alchemy 8 (vintage afghani landrace x 88g-13hp) chem d x 88g-13hp and lucky wookie 8 (lucky charms 8 x wookie 15).


----------



## Pitu (Feb 3, 2018)

Long time for me since I've bought something but can' have everything lmao. 
Seeing I missed out numerous times on enchanted cookies finally got them hehe.
Also pulled the trigger on one of CCS new line....
 

Can' wait to throw these in rotation lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks to someones generosity I was able to place my first seed order with GPS. I went with
Pig whistle,
Hickok haze
Night Rider
The Deputy
Dreamcatcher
Mothers little helper
Cheers


----------



## booms111 (Feb 3, 2018)

Topdawg Cherry Chem and all 12 sprouted. Going to run them in a test tent to find hopefully a good cherry flavored chemmy keeper.


----------



## 806KING (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuck yes they finally came !!! Been waiting on this one ! Pie 95 F2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2018)

Put in an order for pure raspberry kush by cannaventure through GPS. Was eyeing the bodega bubblegum but figured I'd snag the prk while the getting is good.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Put in an order for pure raspberry kush by cannaventure through GPS. Was eyeing the bodega bubblegum but figured I'd snag the prk while the getting is good.


throw some C99 pollen onto those and the offspring may end up like this!


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 3, 2018)

806KING said:


> Fuck yes they finally came !!! Been waiting on this one ! Pie 95 F2View attachment 4083845


What bank you get these beans from, killer poster


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 3, 2018)

Couldnt pass these up for $65 a pack. Some banks are selling them for $150


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 3, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Couldnt pass these up for $65 a pack. Some banks are selling them for $150
> View attachment 4083970


What's site you grab them from


----------



## 806KING (Feb 3, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> What bank you get these beans from, killer poster


https://solseeds.com/
Good people to do business with


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2018)

greencropper said:


> throw some C99 pollen onto those and the offspring may end up like this!
> View attachment 4083939


I'll probably do something like that for sure! I'll whore her out a bit.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll probably do something like that for sure! I'll whore her out a bit.


lol only did 2 girls of CVRK x C99 yet both turned out dramatically different, the pictured type is more stable but the other only 1 in 10 seeds germinate? though the true CVRK comes out in that batch!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 3, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Did not purchase them, but was given them with the understanding they wont leave my county. True cat piss. Prob shouldn't even post this but just wanna say iys out there trust me. Its the ole timers with the cat piss and rks, they dont use the net, nor trust it. So make friends wit the old hippy neighbors and maybe some day you will be rewarded.


my hippy neighbours would steal the socks off your feet as you slept! you are lucky to have cool neighbors for sure!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 4, 2018)

One of my girls is trimmer for a local Rec grow here in the great state of Washington. She was able to find me 4 free beans of their flagship OG a 501st og x GG#4 and 2 Lemon Sherbert tested around 26%.Not really a purchase, but they are the latest to add to my collection.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2018)

greencropper said:


> my hippy neighbours would steal the socks off your feet as you slept! you are lucky to have cool neighbors for sure!


Do they steal or just take their turn with you property? 


Giggsy70 said:


> One of my girls is trimmer for a local Rec grow here in the great state of Washington. She was able to find me 4 free beans of their flagship OG a 501st og x GG#4 and 2 Lemon Sherbert tested around 26%.Not really a purchase, but they are the latest to add to my collection.


I have a couple of unintentional home chucks of Gorilla Bubble x 501 st Og a couple of weeks from done. Should be some fire.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 4, 2018)

Triangle bx1 - seed junky
Wedding cake f2 - seed junky

Rudeboi og - archive

Herijuana x instant karma - woodhorse

Cookies n cream - exotic
Tidal wave - archive

Dirty fantasy - cult classic
Mothers little helper - cult classic 


For the week, five different banks


----------



## greencropper (Feb 4, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Couldnt pass these up for $65 a pack. Some banks are selling them for $150
> View attachment 4083970





Bakersfield said:


> Do they steal or just take their turn with you property?
> 
> I have a couple of unintentional home chucks of Gorilla Bubble x 501 st Og a couple of weeks from done. Should be some fire.


yes 100% stealing is what i meant, not exactly hippys though more like hillbillies in reality, was paradise here before that scum moved in nearly 10yrs ago...if you have good neighbors treasure them man, life is shite when you got bad ones!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

So I didn't buy these seeds, but i was entrusted to try and germinate these seeds that my friend collected while living in Southern California from approximately 1979 to 1990, from Columbian and Mexican bagseed.
I had mentioned to him how cool it wood be to get some old Mexican genetics pre cartel Indica influenced Mexican weed. To my surprise he mentioned to me that he had a bunch seeds he collected over the years, before leaving California.
He kept these seeds in a box in his garage most of this time, so not ideal conditions for seeds this old. I'll try to sprout a couple dozen to start and see how viable they are.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So I didn't buy these seeds, but i was entrusted to try and germinate these seeds that my friend collected while living in Southern California from approximately 1979 to 1990, from Columbian and Mexican bagseed.
> I had mentioned to him how cool it wood be to get some old Mexican genetics pre cartel Indica influenced Mexican weed. To my surprise he mentioned to me that he had a bunch seeds he collected over the years, before leaving California.
> He kept these seeds in a box in his garage most of this time, so not ideal conditions for seeds this old. I'll try to sprout a couple dozen to start and see how viable they are.
> View attachment 4085018


kick ass, keep us updated


----------



## sullynory (Feb 5, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Couldnt pass these up for $65 a pack. Some banks are selling them for $150
> View attachment 4083970


don't see the josh d on sols site,did you get them from sol,thanks bob


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 5, 2018)

sullynory said:


> don't see the josh d on sols site,did you get them from sol,thanks bob


ali bongo


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 6, 2018)

Just opened the package of a recent seed purchase and these popped out are they seem a little green are they viable in your opinion ?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 6, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 4085229 Just opened the package of a recent seed purchase and these popped out are they seem a little green are they viable in your opinion ?


They look fine to me.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> They look fine to me.


Thank you


----------



## Craigson (Feb 7, 2018)

$120US


----------



## dr.summernipples (Feb 11, 2018)

I ordered 5 *LolliPurps x Island Sweet Skunk feminized seeds from jah seeds. It was really cheap so I thought I'd try it. *


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 12, 2018)

has any grew mimosa how many did u pop an whats yield like any knowledge appreciated


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> has any grew mimosa how many did u pop an whats yield like any knowledge appreciated


@genuity might have some info for you.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> has any grew mimosa how many did u pop an whats yield like any knowledge appreciated


Popped half a pack,2 nice females,yielding buds was easy on them plants,can chop at 60 days,I took them to 70+ days.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Popped half a pack,2 nice females,yielding buds was easy on them plants,can chop at 60 days,I took them to 70+ days.


thank you genuity appreciate info your plants are always on point an look great.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Popped half a pack,2 nice females,yielding buds was easy on them plants,can chop at 60 days,I took them to 70+ days.


have you grew Grandpa larry by kens gdp? purple punch an many other trendy flavors came from this strain


----------



## Palomar (Feb 17, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thanks to someones generosity I was able to place my first seed order with GPS. I went with
> Pig whistle,
> Hickok haze
> Night Rider
> ...


Cool... just got the Pig, Hickok and Bodega myself. Looking forward to these GPS!

respect,
pal


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2018)

Just picked these up.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Feb 18, 2018)

Just picked up Tahoe OG cookies, purple apricot, blackberry punch, citral glu and mandarin dream


----------



## Kingkush325 (Feb 18, 2018)

Super skunk from lgm, L A confidential from lgm, along with some low Ryder. Straight gas all day every day Lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Just got..

Redeyed Genetics.... 2 x Locktite x 1 Mt Goji

1 x Coastal Seeds... Puck Yeah

Dominion Seeds Sis Skunk


----------



## greencropper (Feb 24, 2018)

Gu~ from greenpointseeds with those mad auctions are being blamed this time for bouncing a person off the wagon & into another bean buying blitz, none to shabby IHG freebies + 3 different Animal Cookies crosses to be used in pollen chucks, Mantunuska Thunder Seeds - OG4C Animal Cookies x Grateful Breath, Dirty Water Organics - Chalet Creme original 09 Animal Cookies x Lemon Thinmint, Oni Seeds - Animal Stash 09 Animal Cookies x Headstash


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Gu~ from greenpointseeds with those mad auctions are being blamed this time for bouncing a person off the wagon & into another bean buying blitz, none to shabby IHG freebies + 3 different Animal Cookies crosses to be used in pollen chucks, Mantunuska Thunder Seeds - OG4C Animal Cookies x Grateful Breath, Dirty Water Organics - Chalet Creme original 09 Animal Cookies x Lemon Thinmint, Oni Seeds - Animal Stash 09 Animal Cookies x Headstash
> View attachment 4095526


Nice Collection. When you gonna start poppin those BEANS


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 24, 2018)

just got these this morning  an there already wet an should be in cups next day or 2 Along with Mimosa by Symbiotic an Lemon Lotus By Bodhi should be some killer flavors coated in resin.....


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Gu~ from greenpointseeds with those mad auctions are being blamed this time for bouncing a person off the wagon & into another bean buying blitz, none to shabby IHG freebies + 3 different Animal Cookies crosses to be used in pollen chucks, Mantunuska Thunder Seeds - OG4C Animal Cookies x Grateful Breath, Dirty Water Organics - Chalet Creme original 09 Animal Cookies x Lemon Thinmint, Oni Seeds - Animal Stash 09 Animal Cookies x Headstash
> View attachment 4095526


Nice collection. I had to get another box for my stuff because of all the Greenpoint I've picked up over the last few months. Its those damn auctions haha Jaws FPOG fems should be arriving today, & then I'm done for a while....or so they say.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 24, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> Nice Collection. When you gonna start poppin those BEANS


nxt year or after..most are for longterm planned pollen chucks possibly stretching out over the next 5-10yrs


----------



## greencropper (Feb 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Nice collection. I had to get another box for my stuff because of all the Greenpoint I've picked up over the last few months. Its those damn auctions haha Jaws FPOG fems should be arriving today, & then I'm done for a while....or so they say.


lol...'those' auctions, im keeping away from that thread now until the new types arrive, then its auction hunting time again!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> lol...'those' auctions, im keeping away from that thread now until the new types arrive, then its auction hunting time again!


Ya, Im interested in some of the new drops coming. Supposed to be some Lucky 7's making the rounds again. Those and the FPOG x Stardawgs.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> View attachment 4095528 View attachment 4095529 View attachment 4095530 View attachment 4095531 just got these this morning  an there already wet an should be in cups next day or 2 Along with Mimosa by Symbiotic an Lemon Lotus By Bodhi should be some killer flavors coated in resin.....


Did you just recently find the Mimosa? Those are on my list, but I cant seem to find em.


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Nice collection. I had to get another box for my stuff because of all the Greenpoint I've picked up over the last few months. Its those damn auctions haha Jaws FPOG fems should be arriving today, & then I'm done for a while....or so they say.


I had them in my cart but I didn’t pull the trigger. I have some fpog reg freebies that I’m hoping turn out.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> I had them in my cart but I didn’t pull the trigger. I have some fpog reg freebies that I’m hoping turn out.


F3 regs should be nice!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nxt year or after..most are for longterm planned pollen chucks possibly stretching out over the next 5-10yrs


damn waitn to pop a pack for 5-10 year holy shit that's patients lol happy growing brotha


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Did you just recently find the Mimosa? Those are on my list, but I cant seem to find em.


got the mimosa 2 weeks ago from my guy at Horror think there gone they mite have a pack or 2 worth checkn brutha


----------



## greencropper (Feb 24, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> damn waitn to pop a pack for 5-10 year holy shit that's patients lol happy growing brotha


lol thanks, dont know whether its patience or just got too many other fire to grow out in the meantime, just wanted to grab those in case some are discontinued, always paranoid about that? i guess a person can give up on that issue with so many good breeders now it doesnt matter if a few top breeders disappear, plenty more to look at as well now


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 24, 2018)

Just ordered some coastal puck yea and UFO. Planning to run outdoor. Does anyone have any insight on these two?


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Nice collection. I had to get another box for my stuff because of all the Greenpoint I've picked up over the last few months. Its those damn auctions haha Jaws FPOG fems should be arriving today, & then I'm done for a while....or so they say.


Where'd you grab the jaws fpog fem


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Where'd you grab the jaws fpog fem


GLG They had 2 drops and both were out of stock in minutes.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> GLG They had 2 drops and both were out of stock in minutes.


Shit


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

You should sign up for the newsletter on the site.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Gu~ from greenpointseeds with those mad auctions are being blamed this time for bouncing a person off the wagon & into another bean buying blitz, none to shabby IHG freebies + 3 different Animal Cookies crosses to be used in pollen chucks, Mantunuska Thunder Seeds - OG4C Animal Cookies x Grateful Breath, Dirty Water Organics - Chalet Creme original 09 Animal Cookies x Lemon Thinmint, Oni Seeds - Animal Stash 09 Animal Cookies x Headstash
> View attachment 4095526


Black Cherry Punch x Jelly Breath sounds like a hell of an IHG freebie.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 24, 2018)

patiently waiting for the mac to drop, got a pack secured!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2018)

20 c99 from peak in the little white box and some green point boomtown, iron horse and bodega bbgum. I only have the 3 packs of GPS just a double pic on the bottle with BBgum


----------



## greencropper (Feb 25, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> GLG They had 2 drops and both were out of stock in minutes.





HydroRed said:


> Black Cherry Punch x Jelly Breath sounds like a hell of an IHG freebie.


absolutely, they loaded me up with those IHG Apricot jelly too, should be interesting if its that Orange Apricot Compound Genetics is using lately? 12 beans in each satchel!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 20 c99 from peak in the little white box and some green point boomtown, iron horse and bodega bbgum. I only have the 3 packs of GPS just a double pic on the bottle with BBgum
> View attachment 4095773 View attachment 4095774


Peak and Greenpoint! Sounds like my house!


----------



## OldPork (Feb 25, 2018)

I nailed the Choice Seeds 3rd birthday promo. It's over now.
Very OG Kush heavy!

Paid for:
Cali Connection Seeds Buddha Tahoe OG Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds
Reserva Privada OG Kush #18 Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds

Got these tasty freebies:
FEMINIZED UFO #1 G13 Labs Seeds Sweet Amnesia
FEMINIZED UFO #1 1FREEFreebie/BOGOFFEMINIZED UFO #2 Barneys Farm Seeds Auto Blue Cheese
FEMINIZED UFO #2 1FREEFreebie/BOGOFFEMINIZED UFO #3 Dinafem Seeds Dinamed CBD
FEMINIZED UFO #3 1FREEFreebie/BOGOFFEMINIZED UFO #4 BlimBurn Seeds Sour Diesel
FEMINIZED UFO #4 1FREEFreebie/BOGOFFEMINIZED UFO #5 Dinafem Seeds White Widow XXL AUTO
FEMINIZED UFO #5 1FREEFreebie/BOGOFJosh D Seeds Josh D OG Birthday Promotion! 2FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack Birthday Promotion! 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FastBuds Seeds Blue Dream'matic Birthday Promotion! 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
BlimBurn Seeds Chemdog #4 Birthday Promotion! 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds Peyote Critical Birthday Promotion! 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Mozzarella Birthday Promotion! 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Reserva Privada Sour Diesel Birthday Promotion! 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Island Punch 3 seeds CALU13 3 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
GYO by DNA Genetics Sharks Breath GROW207 2 FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2018)

Cowboy Kush and Night Rider have been shipped from Gu!


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 25, 2018)

OldPork said:


> I nailed the Choice Seeds 3rd birthday promo. It's over now.
> Very OG Kush heavy!
> 
> Paid for:
> ...


I’ve grown the G13 Mozzarella and it’s a very good cheese.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 25, 2018)

Iron Horse and Golden Nugget from Green Point Seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Peak and Greenpoint! Sounds like my house!


You must have great taste!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2018)

Just ordered the deputy from green point friday night. I seem to do all my green point shopping friday night. Funny enough that's when I find the deals on the auction probably because all the younger cats are out living it up.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 25, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You should sign up for the newsletter on the site.


Will do... probably won't buy anything until I can use a card... hate sending cash...nothing against dbj as I've already sent him around 5-600 with great results


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 26, 2018)

Mosca ogk should be gangster plus im working on some clones


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 26, 2018)

The deputy for $6.66 after I used my golden nuggets


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 26, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> Mosca ogk should be gangster plus im working on some clones


They just dropped some C99 fems too.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 26, 2018)

woosh!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Chef420 (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome to the family


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 3, 2018)

now i gotta figure out when to drop em & what to cross them with & specific goals intended...


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 3, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> now i gotta figure out when to drop em & what to cross them with & specific goals intended...View attachment 4099717


There they are.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2018)

Another Friday order at greenpoint seeds. I spent my last nuggets on cookies and chem and I'm stoked. I think I'm good for now with gps's current lineup. bodega bbgum, boomtown, deputy, iron horse and CnC. I'm stoked on the gum, btown and CnC, the other two sound groovy as well but those three at solid.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> now i gotta figure out when to drop em & what to cross them with & specific goals intended...View attachment 4099717


Nice grab! I heard those fems went super quick.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## The Pipe (Mar 3, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> now i gotta figure out when to drop em & what to cross them with & specific goals intended...View attachment 4099717


I'm jealous


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 4, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I'm jealous


...dont be, just have some patience & wait for f2's to come your way... like turkey month...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 4, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice grab! I heard those fems went super quick.


i picked them up on the second day. had a cell/tablet gremlin that made me miss them on the first day


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 4, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i picked them up on the second day. had a cell/tablet gremlin that made me miss them on the first day


Right on. I totally forgot glg was gonna have a second drop! 
You planning on running those at the same time? I think I would have to, for comparison.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 4, 2018)

Greenpoint Night Rider and Cowboy Kush have arrived via USPS. Second Night Rider pack for me and first order of Cowboy Kush. Time to just grow seeds rather than buy more as I have several years worth of new strains and crosses. 

Just now chopped a Sleeskunk (DNA) at 61 days all lemon and pepper and pine and sticky!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Greenpoint Night Rider and Cowboy Kush have arrived via USPS. Second Night Rider pack for me and first order of Cowboy Kush. Time to just grow seeds rather than buy more as I have several years worth of new strains and crosses.
> 
> Just now chopped a Sleeskunk (DNA) at 61 days all lemon and pepper and pine and sticky!


I’m afraid I’m in the same boat.GPS made it too easy for me to stock up on its seeds. I have what seems like a lifetimes worth of new strains to grow, not to mention chucks.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 4, 2018)

Scored Cookies and Chem for $55 and Copper Chem for $67 and $72 on the reverse auctions. Not many breeders are much cheaper. I'm done on beans until the RKS comes back, lol. I will not bet on it though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Scored Cookies and Chem for $55 and Copper Chem for $67 and $72 on the reverse auctions. Not many breeders are much cheaper. I'm done on beans until the RKS comes back, lol. I will not bet on it though.


That's a great score!


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 4, 2018)

Myself newest strains some I am running now like the double grape from mephisto blue sunshine from bodhi Panama power house from dman and the next run I'm goin to find me a good purple mother from the royal purple from norstar and from the freebies royal purple x Alcatraz also from norstar tester seeds I ended up losing all the gg4 x ssdd but I'll get a gg4x agine it's a matter of time I'm also looking at the gth#1 rare dankness


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone get anything from this drop? Got a pack of face on fire and a pack of sour face! Packs still available for anyone that's interested just shoot that dude a dm on ig, archive vouched for him too.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 4, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Myself newest strains some I am running now like the double grape from mephisto blue sunshine from bodhi Panama power house from dman and the next run I'm goin to find me a good purple mother from the royal purple from norstar and from the freebies royal purple x Alcatraz also from norstar tester seeds I ended up losing all the gg4 x ssdd but I'll get a gg4x agine it's a matter of time I'm also looking at the gth#1 rare danknessView attachment 4099974


Interested in the norstar. Haven’t heard much on them and I have columbian thunder funk. Curious on their stuff. That blue sunshine is gonna be fire. Nice selection.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Myself newest strains some I am running now like the double grape from mephisto blue sunshine from bodhi Panama power house from dman and the next run I'm goin to find me a good purple mother from the royal purple from norstar and from the freebies royal purple x Alcatraz also from norstar tester seeds I ended up losing all the gg4 x ssdd but I'll get a gg4x agine it's a matter of time I'm also looking at the gth#1 rare danknessView attachment 4099974


i'm running ghost train haze #1, got two that were sick with root rot for 4 weeks into flowering and they suffered. smaller plants, but the smell is very nice. citrusy with a strong hint of lime.

i also have another one going in peat/perlite that does not suffer from root rot. it's already the size of the others and the stretch is still on for another week or 2.

can't wait to smoke some. ran out of my colorado dispensary GTH


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Interested in the norstar. Haven’t heard much on them and I have columbian thunder funk. Curious on their stuff. That blue sunshine is gonna be fire. Nice selection.


i have some Colombian Thunderfunk. Gonna grow it in the fall. Sounds killer. hope to find something nice.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 4, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Right on. I totally forgot glg was gonna have a second drop!
> You planning on running those at the same time? I think I would have to, for comparison.


running the fem first outdoors til nov, taking cuts of her & running f3's indoors to make some beans indoors. i dont have enough space for all my f2 projects i have planned this year. maybe i can pick up a few mini gorrilla tents & some qb's and do bonsai pollen chucking.


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm running ghost train haze #1, got two that were sick with root rot for 4 weeks into flowering and they suffered. smaller plants, but the smell is very nice. citrusy with a strong hint of lime.
> 
> i also have another one going in peat/perlite that does not suffer from root rot. it's already the size of the others and the stretch is still on for another week or 2.
> 
> can't wait to smoke some. ran out of my colorado dispensary GTH


I ran a fem seed on one of my first runs and it’s still one of the best I’ve grown. I have two more beanz that I’ll run sooner than later.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> I ran a fem seed on one of my first runs and it’s still one of the best I’ve grown. I have two more beanz that I’ll run sooner than later.


i kinda favor sour diesel, but after smoking GTH in Colorado, it's right up there as one of my favs. top 5 without a doubt, might be number one. more sampling needed


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 5, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Interested in the norstar. Haven’t heard much on them and I have columbian thunder funk. Curious on their stuff. That blue sunshine is gonna be fire. Nice selection.


This will be myself first run of norstar to i really wanted some purple in the garden and u r correct on the blue sunshin they were definitely on par with it this pic is of the royal purple not my pic it's norstar but it looks really tasty to me lol


----------



## feva (Mar 5, 2018)

just in today


----------



## greencropper (Mar 6, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> This will be myself first run of norstar to i really wanted some purple in the garden and u r correct on the blue sunshin they were definitely on par with it this pic is of the royal purple not my pic it's norstar but it looks really tasty to me lolView attachment 4100745


should be fire! hope you post its grow somewhere


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 6, 2018)

greencropper said:


> should be fire! hope you post its grow somewhere


I haven't thought about it I usually just post pics in other treads but I might I'll see what it's goin to be like the first little bit and if I like it well enough I might just do a jurnal


----------



## greencropper (Mar 6, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> I haven't thought about it I usually just post pics in other treads but I might I'll see what it's goin to be like the first little bit and if I like it well enough I might just do a jurnal


sounds good, i think there is a Norstar thread or 2 buried deep in the anals of RIU as well?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/norstar-genetics.840801/
the Royal Purple should be the full package! heard great things of Purple Mayhem, so this could be the elusive purp type with real power in its sauce


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 6, 2018)

So stoked on these!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 6, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So stoked on these!View attachment 4101347


My first run was 4/5 germ 3 males and a mutant with no growth point. I have 5/5 right now ten days since planting sprouted seeds. Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My first run was 4/5 germ 3 males and a mutant with no growth point. I have 5/5 right now ten days since planting sprouted seeds. Good luck! Have fun!


Thanks, Bill! Gonna pop a few along with a couple garlix in a week or so.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 9, 2018)

These came in yesterday, now just waiting on a pack of mac beans to get here!


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 9, 2018)

Pine Tar Kush from Hazeman Seeds aka Infinity Genetics (Rumored to be '79 Xmas Bud)

Huzzah!


----------



## greencropper (Mar 9, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> Pine Tar Kush from Hazeman Seeds aka Infinity Genetics (Rumored to be '79 Xmas Bud)
> 
> Huzzah!


taking a wild guess here but maybe you're a Pine Tar Kush fan?...can you tell us what this strain is like please? have you grown it before?


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> taking a wild guess here but maybe you're a Pine Tar Kush fan?...can you tell us what this strain is like please? have you grown it before?


No I've never grown this Strain.

I'm not trying to mislead anyone...just on a quest. Here is the back story...(mispelled my handle - missing e)

When I grew in Southern California in the 80s/90s every once in a awhile we we're able to get our hand on a neon green, very light (not dense) SUPER stinky strain, and I mean SUPER STINKY that smelled just like a Christmas Tree...like a Douglas Fir...one little nug would light up the entire room. It's one of thee best smells I've ever smelled in my entire life.

Back then it was referred to Christmas Tree Sensimilla. Never seen anything else like it before. It was the equivalent of RKS but in Alpha-Pinene/Beta-Pinene form.

I once bought an OZ of 'Christmas Tree Sensimilla', it came sealed in a can...that's how powerful the smell was.

We never knew the true name of the strain, or where it came from. It was said to have been grown in a greenhouse, possibly up in Northern California.

No description really does it justice. All I can say is I've never seen anything else like it. There are a few others I know...that understand what I'm talking about it as they too are on the same quest. Possibly, the strain is extinct like RKS, or closely guarded in terms of genetics release.

Last year I grew out Sensi Northern Lights...nice piney smell to it...but nowhere near Christmas Tree...Christmas Tree is in another stratosphere in terms of taste and smell. What I will also say about the XMAS bud is that it was not the most potent strain, not by a longshot, but it does rank #1 in terms of smell and taste. Only thing I would compare it to in terms of taste and smell would be RKS.

Back on Topic....

So when researching online, and visiting various forums to see, and ask if anyone else has seen this strain the response is overwhelming...your looking for 'Pine Tar Kush'. Roumulan also gets mentioned..which is supposed to have an intense pinene terpene.

There is some mention on IG that Hazeman's release is not the Tom Hill's Pine Tar Kush, and is in fact '79 Xmas Bud. I've seen other posts refuting this...

As I find out more I will share my experience.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 10, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> No I've never grown this Strain.
> 
> I'm not trying to mislead anyone...just on a quest. Here is the back story...(mispelled my handle - missing e)
> 
> ...


It might be a long shot on your quest for this pine bud. But what you are describing and the time frame fits with a strain that was around here then that we just called piney or spruce bud. If memory serves me correct it was actually a strain that was called Ice. We had it lots for many many years in the 90s here. Was said to of been grown in huge hydro greenhouses in Quebec back then.
Cheers


----------



## greencropper (Mar 10, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> No I've never grown this Strain.
> 
> I'm not trying to mislead anyone...just on a quest. Here is the back story...(mispelled my handle - missing e)
> 
> ...


wow thats a real quest your on, hope you find it, maybe if the Hazeman version isnt what you're looking for you may learn from others what the makeup of your desired type is & breed your own? i grew Romulan & F2'd it and can say it isnt what you're looking for, not being super loud but also the terpines were a very heavy raspberry syrupy/medicinal/linctus sort of odour? though possibly the Romulan was one of the types that made up your desired strain?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> No I've never grown this Strain.
> 
> I'm not trying to mislead anyone...just on a quest. Here is the back story...(mispelled my handle - missing e)
> 
> When I grew in Southern California in the 80s/90s every once in a awhile we we're





Pin Tar Kush said:


> Pine Tar Kush from Hazeman Seeds aka Infinity Genetics (Rumored to be '79 Xmas Bud)
> 
> Huzzah!


NSPECTA made a bunch of 79 Xmas Bud crosses through his Pirates of the Emerald Triangle label.
I would think his Mendo Purp x 79 Xmas Bud could yield a phenotype of what you want.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2018)

Copper Chem, TNT, Fruity Pebble OG Fem'd (jaws)


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 10, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> Pine Tar Kush from Hazeman Seeds aka Infinity Genetics (Rumored to be '79 Xmas Bud)
> 
> Huzzah!


From CSB?




rollinfunk said:


> Copper Chem, TNT, Fruity Pebble OG Fem'd (jaws)


I managed to snag a cpl packs of the FPOG from GLG too. They just dropped the last 20 packs on their final drop. I just got all 12 of em wet yesterday.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 10, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> Pine Tar Kush from Hazeman Seeds aka Infinity Genetics (Rumored to be '79 Xmas Bud)
> 
> Huzzah!


It's been a minute since i grew some x-mas tree bud. I have even seen them grow in a shape of x-mas tree back in the day. Pine Tar is a good name it describes it perfectly. Nostalgia !!


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> From CSB?
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to snag a cpl packs of the FPOG from GLG too. They just dropped the last 20 packs on their final drop. I just got all 12 of em wet yesterday.


I got 2 packs via CSB after reading that CSB auction thread which went off the rails. I ended up overpaying via auction...only because I thought PTK was no longer available. On another forum there was mention of Hazeman/Verdant Green Pine Tar Kush release but all the seeds were bough out at auctions via Breeder's Bay & Seed Boutique. So I thought I missed the boat...that's why I jumped at the CSB auction.

Anyways, after receiving the 2 packs from CSB I emailed [email protected] to see if there was going to be another future release of PTK. I was also curious if the seeds/packacking that I got from CSB had been tampered with. I was not sure how Hazeman packaged his seeds. Long story short Hazeman said he still had a few packs of PTK so I jumped on it and ordered another 2 PTK which arrived yesterday. The seeds I got from Hazeman are packaged identical to the ones I got from CSB. So I don't believe there was any foul play or tampering by CSB.

In other words, I would order from CSB again if he had a strain I really wanted. He delivered and everything look above board, of course I would rather have gone straight to the source first in this case Hazeman.


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> wow thats a real quest your on, hope you find it, maybe if the Hazeman version isnt what you're looking for you may learn from others what the makeup of your desired type is & breed your own? i grew Romulan & F2'd it and can say it isnt what you're looking for, not being super loud but also the terpines were a very heavy raspberry syrupy/medicinal/linctus sort of odour? though possibly the Romulan was one of the types that made up your desired strain?


It's possible that Romulan is the Christmas Tree Sensimilla cut. I've never had Romulan to my knowledge...others have said the same...Romulan is an intense a-pinene cut.

Then there is the issue that the Rumulan Cut is nowhere to be found...and that the Romulan that is floating around is not the Pine Cut.

Let me be clear....I'm just regurgitating what I've read on the forums...in fact in the Coastal Seeds Thread it mentions the possibility that Coastal is using the 'Joe Pine Cut' of Romulan in their UFO Cross (NL1 x Romulan).

Needless to say I ordered a pack of Coastal UFO as well, but I can't attest to the validity of any claims that it may be the Pine Romulan. James Bean Company still has the Coastal UFO instock to my knowledge. I'd love another pack of UFO, but I have to tell myself no. We'll see if the Seed Companies can entice me with a nice deal during the week of April 20th to make another purchase.

Now that I have the PTk I probably won't run the UFO until next year.

Edit: It's the Dominion Seed Company Thread that mentions Coastal using the Pine Cut.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 10, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> It's possible that Romulan is the Christmas Tree Sensimilla cut. I've never had Romulan to my knowledge...others have said the same...Romulan is an intense a-pinene cut.
> 
> Then there is the issue that the Rumulan Cut is nowhere to be found...and that the Romulan that is floating around is not the Pine Cut.
> 
> ...


hmmmm my opinion of the Romulan terpines profile is no doubt unusual with olfactory ability very limited, so im sure a proper general picture of that strains profile will emerge after further research! good luck with it, be great if you can track it down!


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2018)

So I'm new to this, but I've been reading a lot for years. Most is what I gather from the forums, but here's the low down.

Pine Tar Kush - Nspecta from CSI has this. Look at his instagram. It's looks like cabbage, purple indica...with some sativa leaves sometimes, Hazeman says to have this
Xmas Bud - Jaws has this, Nspecta has this

Nspecta says Hazeman's PTK is Xmas bud. I believe Nspecta. Hazeman names things that are Bxs...Hazeman's "Headband" is supposedly Loompa's Headband x (Urkle x Loompa's Headband). Both are clones unless he means Yeti OG

I have some Coastal UFO too. I want them all . I used to get "Xmas tree" weed in 96 in VA. We were told it was NL. I've never had the Romulan so I'm stoked on that too. I'm a big Indica fan. I can wake and bake with indicas (6am) and be productive all day (workout, have a wife + toddler) without getting tired. my body is wired 100% indicas


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> From CSB?
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to snag a cpl packs of the FPOG from GLG too. They just dropped the last 20 packs on their final drop. I just got all 12 of em wet yesterday.


Nice, let us know how stable they are. I may pop some in the next round or 2


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice, let us know how stable they are. I may pop some in the next round or 2


Will do. I have 11 of 12 above the plugs now. I only needed 10 so Im cool with that.


----------



## Palomar (Mar 11, 2018)

feva said:


> just in todayView attachment 4100810 View attachment 4100811


Just popped pig whistle, no idea what that cross will be like but looking forward to seeing the results... that hibernate will probably make you hibernate looking at that cross... lol

respect,
pal


----------



## feva (Mar 11, 2018)

i hope to see some pics of that pig whistle. sounds like its got some good potential in the heritage. seems to me something nice can be found in there.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 12, 2018)

Ordered a pack of FPOG from Jaws last week on the GLG drop. 12fems/$70
Woooo


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 12, 2018)

Excited for this one, really hope I find a keeper!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Mar 14, 2018)

Animal style - jungle boys 

Wedding cake s1 - seed junky


----------



## Craigson (Mar 14, 2018)

Lookin forward to these too


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 14, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Lookin forward to these tooView attachment 4105368


very nice...


----------



## toaster struedel (Mar 14, 2018)

Wedding cake x gelato 33 ,lemon lime punch, and kush jelly.


----------



## radrolley (Mar 14, 2018)

Dark Shadow Haze. I like the pics and I like what I hear about Rare Dankness. I prefer sativa dominant hybrids. Trying new strains are always a gamble but at the same time it's good to constantly try new strains to always try and get something better and better.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 8, 2018)

I have a good bubby that's addicted to the auction. Sharing is caring.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 8, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Lookin forward to these tooView attachment 4105368


Where did you get those? I want some!


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 8, 2018)

My latest order which should be here tomorrow is Dynasty's Salmon River OG and Pistil Positive Creations Limefire Skunk. I'm looking forward to exploring both of these lines!


----------



## Lola Grows (Apr 10, 2018)

Thugs pug , purple drank breath. 
Purple punch x Mendobreath


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Copper Chem, TNT, Fruity Pebble OG Fem'd (jaws)





rollinfunk said:


> Nice, let us know how stable they are. I may pop some in the next round or 2


"FPOG" Fem (Jaws) I picked the best 10 and they all look just like these 5 pictured. Same serrations and patterns on every plant. So far so good.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 27, 2018)

feva said:


> i hope to see some pics of that pig whistle. sounds like its got some good potential in the heritage. seems to me something nice can be found in there.


Pig Whistle 47 days from 12/12 flip
Menthol and lemongrass terpenes 
This pheno is a keeper


----------



## feva (Apr 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Pig Whistle 47 days from 12/12 flip
> Menthol and lemongrass terpenes
> This pheno is a keeper


thanks for the update. shes looking good


----------



## Esrgood4u (Apr 27, 2018)

Delivered over past two days from 2 seed stores.

25 devil xxl auto
3 white widow auto
1 critical jack herer
1 sour diesel auto
1 blueberry ghost og


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2018)

Esrgood4u said:


> Delivered over past two days from 2 seed stores.
> View attachment 4128168
> 25 devil xxl auto
> 3 white widow auto
> ...


You planning to run that blueberry ghost OG any time soon? I have some but there aint much info out there other than for the Autos. I'd be interested to see what you get from it.


----------



## Esrgood4u (Apr 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You planning to run that blueberry ghost OG any time soon? I have some but there aint much info out there other than for the Autos. I'd be interested to see what you get from it.


Yes mate. I'm going to run the blueberry ghost og and a c99 in 75 litre dwc alongside 3 devil xxl auto and 3 white widow autos. My plan is to start the dwc 2 - 3 weeks into the auto grow and veg the photos for the remainder of the auto grow. They should get a good 6 - 7 week veg doing that. When I harvest the autos I'll flip to 12/12 and set my scrog up. In theory they should completely take over the entire grow tent. I'm planning a journal for the autos anyway so I'll just continue it on when I harvest the autos until complete. It's more of a experiment to prove that blurple lights (3 that draws actual 600w the wall) can grow you enough bud to piss the haters off a little lol


----------



## tatonka (Apr 28, 2018)

Started tomahawk on 4/23 and tomorrow I will start Mimosa. 
I really want to try some swamp boys, shoreline, big worm and Red Eye genetics.
Although I own none of those breeders gear.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 28, 2018)

My latest purchase I'm getting anxious to try is AK Confidential by Ultra Genetics

I believe it's DNA LA Confidential x Serious Seeds AK-47


----------



## Palomar (Apr 28, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Pig Whistle 47 days from 12/12 flip
> Menthol and lemongrass terpenes
> This pheno is a keeper


Sweet, I have one started here. Looking great!

respect,
pal


----------



## 4dub.guy (Apr 28, 2018)

Latest purchase Tiger Stripe Genetics. I got :
Valley gorilla 
Big Cat Kush
King Kong
Gorilla breath
Gorilla pie 
A+++ on the communication 
A+++ on the shipping


----------



## blake9999 (May 2, 2018)

I have the GDP Autos flowering, and I am not too happy with them. They only vegged for about three weeks before they flowered and are quite small flowering. Ordered some White LSD Autos to replace them and hopefully they will be bigger. They are listed as large yielders so hopefully have a decent veg cycle.


----------



## antonioverde (May 2, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> No I've never grown this Strain.
> 
> I'm not trying to mislead anyone...just on a quest. Here is the back story...(mispelled my handle - missing e)
> 
> ...


Your right his is Christmas bud. I got real pine tar Kush x Gorilla Bubble coming later this year. Descended from Tom hills real stock.


----------



## skuba (May 2, 2018)

Csi humboldt: 
Chem d x Urkle
Chem 91 x Urkle
Underdog og x mendo purps
F-cut og x gsc
Irene x gsc


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 4, 2018)

Shout out to East Coast seeds. Ordered some Candida-cd1 and they threw in a few critical mass cbd beans.

 

Cheers


----------



## Homegrown5257 (May 4, 2018)

Gorilla biscuit
Ecto-cooler
Cherry queen
Dla-10


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 6, 2018)

Better late than never!


----------



## Pitu (May 6, 2018)

Last 2 seed orders 

 



Also got soms Banana OG s1 on is wat managed to score a pack just today on greenpoint.


----------



## Bean Busy (May 6, 2018)

Pitu said:


> Last 2 seed orders
> 
> View attachment 4131887
> 
> ...


What bank did ya get ya Ocean Grown beans


----------



## Pitu (May 6, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> What bank did ya get ya Ocean Grown beans


Got mine from Thinktank seedbank on IG man...
I'm from overseas so it wasn't easy getting these at first but I've done a lot of business already with thinkank. So when I saw he made a small drop I was on it haha I think the rare seedstore on IG also has a few for sale.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 6, 2018)

Spring orders went in and have been delivered  The stealth from Attitude this time was pretty impressive.






What is the green tube for that came with the greenpoint seeds? I think I saw someone say a blunt tube? So it is just for being able to carry a blunt in your pocket and keep the smell down? I see it has an O ring.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 6, 2018)

I just grabbed some beans from James bean form order to door in 3 days.... my days of getting dicked around for a month at a time from The dank team are over!!!yay!!! 

Dynasty- salmon river of, huckleberry diesel

Tga- cherrygasam and cheese quake
Got dynasty 5 pack of lemon huckleberry diesel and 3pk of j1 hash plant 

And I can' wait to make another...thanks James bean


----------



## Chef420 (May 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Spring orders went in and have been delivered  The stealth from Attitude this time was pretty impressive.
> 
> View attachment 4132069
> View attachment 4132071
> ...


And not a single Barney’s Farm in the bunch. You lucked out!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 6, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> And not a single Barney’s Farm in the bunch. You lucked out!


I have grown a few from Barneys and haven't been too impressed, I know I have grown BF Blueberry and Morning Glory, 1 other I can't think of the name of right now (I will have to check my notebook) But none of them have impressed me, the Blueberry was the leafiest plant I ever grew and the high was meh!

A lot of the freebies I give away to friends, any on the freebie list folks would recommend I keep? I am planing to keep both the Gorilla and Cherry Bomb as I have seen good things. The DinaFem Blue Widow I have already dunked. Any others that I shouldn't mistakenly be too generous with?


----------



## Chef420 (May 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I have grown a few from Barneys and haven't been too impressed, I know I have grown BF Blueberry and Morning Glory, 1 other I can't think of the name of right now (I will have to check my notebook) But none of them have impressed me, the Blueberry was the leafiest plant I ever grew and the high was meh!
> 
> A lot of the freebies I give away to friends, any on the freebie list folks would recommend I keep? I am planing to keep both the Gorilla and Cherry Bomb as I have seen good things. The DinaFem Blue Widow I have already dunked. Any others that I shouldn't mistakenly be too generous with?


Honestly I don’t know but many of them sound good. You did very well with the freebies. Sometimes autos could be a waste if you don’t have room for them but I throw them out on the balcony and get what I get.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> What is the green tube for that came with the greenpoint seeds? I think I saw someone say a blunt tube? So it is just for being able to carry a blunt in your pocket and keep the smell down? I see it has an O ring.


Just a tube to protect the joint ,


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

My last couple of seed purchases.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 8, 2018)

Some from the past couple months....I have issues!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Some from the past couple months....I have issues!
> View attachment 4133069
> View attachment 4133070


Nice pickups fam. Popping any of them soon


----------



## eastcoastled (May 9, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice pickups fam. Popping any of them soon


I did a half pack of dominion skunk, and a half pack of Mac...they are in veg. Was gonna pop some screaming eagle last night, but fell asleep. After that I gotta make up my mind lol...sitting on a ton of other shit.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> I did a half pack of dominion skunk, and a half pack of Mac...they are in veg. Was gonna pop some screaming eagle last night, but fell asleep. After that I gotta make up my mind lol...sitting on a ton of other shit.


Tell me about it. I just popped 4 headbanger, 3 frosted cherry cookies, and 3 sour banana sherbet.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 10, 2018)

Most recent purchase arrived today.1969 Skunk#18 IBL from The Nature Farms. Skywalker OG x Rocket Scientist OG was included as a freebie. 12 seeds in each pack.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 10, 2018)

Mine came in today too with 12 mr nice x skunk18 cross freebies dope guy hopefully i find the rks everyone is seeking


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 11, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Spring orders went in and have been delivered  The stealth from Attitude this time was pretty impressive.
> 
> View attachment 4132069
> View attachment 4132071
> ...


always use promo code 420 at attitude!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 11, 2018)

Your order has been received and is now being processed. Your order details are shown below for your reference:

*Order #37597 (May 11, 201*
*Product* *Quantity* *Price*
Cookies N Chem 1 $34.48
Pig Whistle 1 $32.44
*Subtotal:* $66.92
*Total Savings* -$0.30
*Shipping:* $5.00 via Ground
*Payment method:* Credit/Debit Card
*Total:* $71.62

Ordered these this morning I am a sucker for a sale also a sucker for seeds  then a little while ago I ordered the Lemon Tree which was why I went to their site this morning only to find I was 3 hours early but Cookies and Chem was less the 1/2 price so....

Anyone have the number for Seeds Anonymous for me?


----------



## Chef420 (May 14, 2018)

Thanks DBJ and Houndog Deb.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Your order has been received and is now being processed. Your order details are shown below for your reference:
> 
> *Order #37597 (May 11, 201*
> *Product* *Quantity* *Price*
> ...


After a rough start for them, I just put 11 Pig Whistles into flowering a few days ago along with some Night Riders.

Cheers


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 4, 2018)

Added a couple more to the vault! I remember trying some garlic diesel a few years back at a dabadoo event and it was in the top 5 extracts for me, if i can find a pheno close to that id be stoked!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Some from the past couple months....I have issues!
> View attachment 4133069
> View attachment 4133070


What a score!! I've only managed to acquire a couple of those. 
Gonna tag a long for the MAC and Doms Skunk. I hope you germ the Screamin Eagle too. 

(I have Screamin Eagle Slash cut straights on my bike that sound incredible so I love the strain name)


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 7, 2018)

The Nature Farms and Shoreline Genetics. Both ordered direct, through breeder. Also got a pack of Full Moon Fever (Durban Poison x Stardawg) by Greenpoint, recently.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 10, 2018)

^^^Ninefold hooked it up! Really cool guy. I grabbed the Schmoes, he threw in the other 2, as well as a pack of Antenna's super lazerlite.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What a score!! I've only managed to acquire a couple of those.
> Gonna tag a long for the MAC and Doms Skunk. I hope you germ the Screamin Eagle too.
> 
> (I have Screamin Eagle Slash cut straights on my bike that sound incredible so I love the strain name)


I did put down some screaming eagle. They were finicky/tough. Definitely need to be scuffed, and the seedlings need to be treated delicately. Two of them looked good, and just dropped dead out of no where. 3 seem to be going strong, hopefully at least one is a lady


----------



## Craigson (Jun 14, 2018)

Scored some old school 
Choco thai
Romulan
88g13hp
Asad Kashmir


----------



## Palomar (Jun 14, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Golden Nugget (golden goat x stardawg), Boomtown ( Cannaventure LVTK x stardawg), Pig Whistle (red head stranger x Stardawg) and Full Moon fever (Durban Poison x Stardawg) all from Greenpoint Seeds. I also have a single pack of Copper chem #10 x Red Head Stranger also from GPS ordered off Strainly.
> View attachment 4078450


Just ordered the Nugget and have Pig Whistle and the bubble gum going. That CChem x RHS sounds nice. Love to see the results.

respect,
pal


----------



## bobqp (Jun 15, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Scored some old school
> Choco thai
> Romulan
> 88g13hp
> Asad Kashmir


I like the sound of romulan


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 15, 2018)

Palomar said:


> Just ordered the Nugget and have Pig Whistle and the bubble gum going. That CChem x RHS sounds nice. Love to see the results.
> 
> respect,
> pal


I love what I am seeing from both the Pig Whistle and the CC x RHS. One of each in my garden so will post photos soon.


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 22, 2018)

Been trying strainly.io lately gotta say I'm watching some new cats putting out some heat on hard to get genetics and a lot of old school cats starting to post their strains for sale here too gotta shout out 2 new growers Mr 43 thanks for the lemon tree x sourbutter cross sent mendo breath x sour diesel and my brother kc green finally snag a good e.c.s.d. in seed form along with lemon sour diesel reminded me of old breedbay days I like it nice prices too remember up and coming


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 22, 2018)

I just got the best deal ever on seeds. I don't know if its because Ive spent $2000+ on seeds this year, from SeedsHereNow.

But.

I ordered 2 packs of Coastal Seeds Black Lights.

OK. I sent like 4 extra $$ because I didn't have change, it was late at night, I was sending cash, and I didn't want to wait until the next day to get change.
You get a certain % off if you send cash.

I got my 2x packs of the Black Lights.

FREEBIES?? WOAH!!!! Hlt Crap did they give me freebies.

I got 1 pack of Exotic Genetics... Triple OG. 1 Pack of Exotic Genetics Miami Heat... And they also sent me a pack of the Coastal Seeds... UFO.. 1979 Romulan Cut x NL1..

Anyone know what the Triple OG costs??? $400. Miami Heat is $100, and UFO is $125.

I got $625 worth of FREEBIES. WOAH. I really am stunned.

I also ordered 2 pack of Coastal UK Cheese x NL1 from GLG, and got a free pack of Bad Dawg BK30 x Long Bottom Leaf.

If I thought Id get that treatment again from SHN. Id order more. Though the Black Lights is SOLD OUT.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I just got the best deal ever on seeds. I don't know if its because Ive spent $2000+ on seeds this year, from SeedsHereNow.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


Jesus sounds like a mistake that is now your small fortune I was eyeing those triple og myself lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 23, 2018)

Holy shit man. Nice score! 

Sure beats the hell out of a couple a Tootsie Rolls


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 23, 2018)

I also got a sucker!!

I would have never paid $400 for those suckers.

I wish they would have sent more of the Coastal stuff, Dominion Seed Company, Top Dawg. Im really in search of old genetics like Dominion, Coastal have, and Coastal Genetics wont be available outside of Cali once they are all sold out at a few places. Theyre almost gone. Also The Nature Farm Genetics has fire, and will have more this fall. Im monitoring him like flies on.....

Swami Organic Seeds is another with really old genetics. Weve had the Blue Orca Haze going now for a year.

But I cant bitch about what I got.. Though they will have to get in line, as we have big plans for the Coastal, Dominion, The Nature Farm. Especially TNF this fall.

The Nature Farm guy has more cuts, both Male, and Female, Ive ever seen in my life.

Check out Instagram. He posts new plants everyday. Old stuff too. Original NL5. PNW Sativa/Thai Dom clone only from 89.

Coastal/Kagyu has some of if not the nicest Pure Sativa, and pure Sativa hybrids Ive ever seen. 18+ feet tall.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I also got a sucker!!


Killer haul!
At the michigan cup, exotic was giving a free pack of anything to anyone that could eat some(sorry, Idk which) extremely hot pepper. I walked up as a guy was bashing fruit to try to kill the burn.
He picked mint choc chip f2s.

I'm not a hot pepper guy, so I was afraid to have it ruin my day/weekend.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Ive seen really hot peppers give serious burns. For sure can ruin several days. Especially if you plan on smoking.

I of course have heard of EG, but wasnt really familiar with their gear. But I didn't really check in to what I got until many hours after I got the order, and I saw the stuff was $400 a pack, and about crapped $500+ from Attitude. And they also gave me the Coastal UFO/79 Romulan cut x NL1, AND Miami Heat??? WTF???

And like I said, I sent cash, and sent a few $$ extra, and they did charge me $1.00 USD for the Triple OG, but the Romulan, and extra MH weren't listed on my Invoice.

I have spent $2500+ on seeds from SeedsHereNow since Jan 1. Enough for a really nice guitar amplifier head. All hand wired and shit. NOS components.

I just wonder if they saw fit to give me a huge break. I think they do if you buy so much in a month or so. But I but in spurts. But I buy a bunch over time. I asked them about that several months back.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 23, 2018)

These arrived after being lost in the mail for almost 3 weeks . popped 2 each of 
Uplift and joystick.
Already have 4 gth1 and 2 Cinderella xx at a mates shed.
Have 2 josh dog og and 2 skylotus and 1 fem sour power og out bush in small greenhouses . all of the plants above will be for making reg and fem seeds over the next 3 months. The aim is to cross every strain and hopefully keep the josh dog to cross over itself. Got plenty of other strains with fire but I won't be growing them until summer.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2018)

My last couple of orders/trades
Exotics Candy Apple Kush
Cannarado East Cake
Swamp Boys Animal Style
Lucky Dog Road Dog

Thug Pug 
Ghost Breath 
Garlic Breath
PBB

And a tester pack of Cowboy Cookies from GPS I snagged for $8 after promo codes and nuggets


----------



## bobqp (Jun 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My last couple of orders/trades
> Exotics Candy Apple Kush
> Cannarado East Cake
> Swamp Boys Animal Style
> ...


Very nice strains matey.


----------



## LachlanLongmore (Jun 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> My latest purchase I'm getting anxious to try is AK Confidential by Ultra Genetics
> 
> I believe it's DNA LA Confidential x Serious Seeds AK-47


AK-47 bulletproff strain


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My last couple of orders/trades
> Exotics Candy Apple Kush
> Cannarado East Cake
> Swamp Boys Animal Style
> ...


Fantastic pickups. I’m especially interested in seeing what you get out of that Road Dog pack.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 21, 2018)

I need help. I just bought.

Thug Pug: Purple Drank Breath
Sherb Breath

Big Worm: Prime Glue
Tight Dojo
Jah Makin Me Crazy
Bad Boy

Great Gatsby: Devil's Reject 
(Hellbreath x Meatbreath)


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I need help.


I don't see the problem here.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I don't see the problem here.


What should I pop first?
Sherb Breath?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> What should I pop first?
> Sherb Breath?


I don't know much about any of those genetics. 
How many do you plan to pop? More often than not, I don't pop a full pack, but maybe 2 half packs of different strains, or 3 seeds ea of 3 strains, etc.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I don't know much about any of those genetics.
> How many do you plan to pop? More often than not, I don't pop a full pack, but maybe 2 half packs of different strains, or 3 seeds ea of 3 strains, etc.


I usually pop 6 seeds each of two strains
My odds have been shitty lately and usually get 80 percent males.
I have been enjoying growing OG style plants lately.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I usually pop 6 seeds each of two strains
> My odds have been shitty lately and usually get 80 percent males.
> I have been enjoying growing OG style plants lately.


What's the best og style one you have come across


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 22, 2018)

I just got hooked up by Equilibrium Genetics. Bought 2 packs of regs, 3 packs of fems...all are supposed to be 6-seed packs. But, I got the following counts, all good-looking seeds:

Black Lights (fem) : 11
TK M10 (fem) : 12
Tahoe OG Glue (reg) : 12
Granddaddy Orange (reg) : 14
Super Silver Glue (reg) : 22

Much, much respect to EG! Such groovy vibes for me as a first-time client!!

EDIT - all seeds are regular, no fems


----------



## Moldy (Aug 22, 2018)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


A friend's friend gave me a vile of Bovine Judas, about 12 reg seeds, anyone ever heard of them?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2018)

Moldy said:


> A friend's friend gave me a vile of Bovine Judas, about 12 reg seeds, anyone ever heard of them?


no, google hasn't either, got a pic of the breeders label?


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 22, 2018)

I just got Barneys Farm seeds Blue Gelato 41 and I also got TH Seeds Strawberry Glue from GTA Seeds in Toronto.


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2018)

Moldy said:


> A friend's friend gave me a vile of Bovine Judas, about 12 reg seeds, anyone ever heard of them?


Someone on IG said it's qrazytrain x tangie



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, google hasn't either, got a pic of the breeders label?


Next time search like this "Bovine Judas" using the quotation marks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2018)

higher self said:


> Someone on IG said it's qrazytrain x tangie
> 
> 
> 
> Next time search like this "Bovine Judas" using the quotation marks.


the pic looks good, they don't give a lot of other info. let us know what it turns out like


----------



## Moldy (Aug 22, 2018)

higher self said:


> Someone on IG said it's qrazytrain x tangie
> 
> 
> 
> Next time search like this "Bovine Judas" using the quotation marks.


Yeah, that's about what I found. Just looking for someone that's possibly grown it out before. Thank you.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 22, 2018)

CalmAnSense said:


> View attachment 4184997 I just got hooked up by Equilibrium Genetics. Bought 2 packs of regs, 3 packs of fems...all are supposed to be 6-seed packs. But, I got the following counts, all good-looking seeds:
> 
> Black Lights (fem) : 11
> TK M10 (fem) : 12
> ...


Glad to see the 6 seed count isn’t accurate on those EG packs. But TK M10 and Black Lights are not fems. The original coastal releases of those crosses weren’t fems, and the packaging indicates their regs too.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Glad to see the 6 seed count isn’t accurate on those EG packs. But TK M10 and Black Lights are not fems. The original coastal releases of those crosses weren’t fems, and the packaging indicates their regs too.


I’m confused as hell now. The TK M10 & Black Lights cases do look just like the others, with just “6 Seeds” written on them. And a quick check of EG’s site confirms they don’t make fems. But I’m almost positive those were advertised by the place I got them as fems, because they were close to twice the price of the other packs that were advertised as regs. I was really trying to build up my fem seed collection since I’m now growing much smaller amounts at a time.

Thank you for pointing this out! I’m going to track down the receipt (if possible), just to see if it’s me or the storefront that was confused. I can totally see the price being more just because the two are from the special Bob Hemphill line...it would just really surprise me if I made it all up in my head that they were advertised as fem.

Thanks again, seriously! I gotta adjust my cycle I’m starting this week to account for this, as I was going to run TK M10 thinking it’s fem. If I need to run double/triple for regs, then I’m going to run Crockett’s Sour Kosher regs instead, since they’re older seeds.


----------



## casperd (Aug 22, 2018)

CalmAnSense said:


> View attachment 4184997 I just got hooked up by Equilibrium Genetics. Bought 2 packs of regs, 3 packs of fems...all are supposed to be 6-seed packs. But, I got the following counts, all good-looking seeds:
> 
> Black Lights (fem) : 11
> TK M10 (fem) : 12
> ...


holy shit super silver haze cross gorilla glue is silverback in australia


----------



## dienowk (Aug 27, 2018)

Just had these appear today.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Last purchase.

There was 150 packs of the Local for sale, and they solld out in less than 12 hours.
Gave a pack to a friend to start. He may have already started them, but had some Blue Orca Haze he was vegging, getting ready to go into flower, and was just getting the timing down to introduce them into the mix.

Will most likely breed all of the 76 PC Guerrero.

This is a Highland variety, that is earlier flowering than the Lowland Acapulco Gold, and is also believed to have been crossed back in the early 70s with a narrow leaf Lebanese Hashplant, and is a cultivated drug line. Real deal stuff here. Many also fell this is the genetic line to G13, and Garlic Bud. This variety has a strong onion chemical funk.
This variety goes 80-100+ days. Id say November where I am. Mid/Late November.

Also have some of the BO x 85RKS/Uruapan going outside from a previous order and they are a really nice smelling, and plant.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 27, 2018)

4 x 12 Reg. Ace seeds- Golden Tiger

6 x 12 Reg. Karma - Crumbled Lime

2 x 12 Reg. Trichome jungle - Sour Mandarina


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 28, 2018)

Bunch of various Greenpoint strains.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 28, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> I just got Barneys Farm seeds Blue Gelato 41 and I also got TH Seeds Strawberry Glue from GTA Seeds in Toronto.


Im keen on following any threads you make on Strawberry glue, i had one freebie seed of that but sold it. keen to hear howit turns out.

Anyone grown Glueberry og?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 28, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Last purchase.
> 
> There was 150 packs of the Local for sale, and they solld out in less than 12 hours.
> Gave a pack to a friend to start. He may have already started them, but had some Blue Orca Haze he was vegging, getting ready to go into flower, and was just getting the timing down to introduce them into the mix.
> ...


Fuckn saweet


----------



## doniawon (Aug 28, 2018)

Shoreline genetics here on riu has shoreline skunk bx... 
Worth a look. Closest I've come to rks since trinity in the mid late 90s. 
Packs are cheap.


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Aug 28, 2018)

I just picked up a pack of zephyrus and zercules by in house and got 6 fem gmo crosses and 6 free platinum mint crosses

Aldo picked up some blueberry by seedsman and Mr nice "shit" for next year's outdoor season


----------



## Mr Blamo (Sep 4, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> Im keen on following any threads you make on Strawberry glue, i had one freebie seed of that but sold it. keen to hear howit turns out.
> 
> Anyone grown Glueberry og?


Wow you passed on a gem lol
I waited long time to get the strawberry glue. Reason is I only buy in Canada.
Must be a shortage on that strain as GTA Seeds only received 2 packs from TH.
I was so happy to get a pack as I said I waited months and months.

On another note true north seeds had a site wide 50 percent off for the holiday weekend. Really didn't need any more seeds but couldn't pass up 50 percent off.
So bought Kush Bomb from Bomb seeds in regular form.


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Sep 5, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Wow you passed on a gem lol
> I waited long time to get the strawberry glue. Reason is I only buy in Canada.
> Must be a shortage on that strain as GTA Seeds only received 2 packs from TH.
> I was so happy to get a pack as I said I waited months and months.
> ...


I took advantage of that sale as well haha, got some. Cbd strains and some Bubba 76 and mastadon Kush by emerald triangle, can't beat 50% off


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Sep 5, 2018)

CR8 Digger- lemon sorbet & Black Sheep Genetics- Purple moon × Purple Punch


----------



## Kromb (Sep 6, 2018)

Just got 12 packs of csi humboldt gear in a trade with nspecta. Most excited on all the S1 stuff, as well as snow crosses, old family purple, mendocino menage a trois x2 (one of the best plants i ever grew and lost came from those once) 

Got some bodhi DLA4 too


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 15, 2018)

Moldy said:


> A friend's friend gave me a vile of Bovine Judas, about 12 reg seeds, anyone ever heard of them?


Not a clue.


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Sep 16, 2018)

Just looked through my most recent bean purchases, still contemplating which ones will be up next lol so hard to choose


----------



## tulow (Sep 18, 2018)

1 pack of Oni Beach Wedding Fems
1 pack of Mephisto Alien vs Triangle
1 pack of Mephisto Sour Stomper
1 pack of Seed Junky Triangle Kush x High Octane BX3


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 18, 2018)

tulow said:


> 1 pack of Oni Beach Wedding Fems
> 1 pack of Mephisto Alien vs Triangle
> 1 pack of Mephisto Sour Stomper
> 1 pack of Seed Junky Triangle Kush x High Octane BX3


Who still had TK x High Octane in stock? That should be some fire OG.


----------



## tulow (Sep 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Who still had TK x High Octane in stock? That should be some fire OG.


Oregon Elite Seeds, I got the last pack still need to grab a pack of High Octane Bx3, Goldenrod (Grod) was a cool dude a true seed junky sharing his joy with the world!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 23, 2018)

tulow said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds, I got the last pack still need to grab a pack of High Octane Bx3, Goldenrod (Grod) was a cool dude a true seed junky sharing his joy with the world!


How is there stealth shipping?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2018)

stealth shipping is when they take the seeds out of the original packaging, and hide them inside a cd case, a bottle of vitamins, wrapped up in a shirt....most places charge extra for it, takes longer to package that way, but has a better chance of getting to you


----------



## tulow (Sep 27, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> How is there stealth shipping?


i only ever use standard shipping, ive made 4 orders with them so far and had no issues with my seeds arriving safely. i did have an issue where they didn't send the oni freebies but i gave them a call and got it straightened out.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 27, 2018)

A pack of _*Dragon's blood hashplant *_and *Cobra lips (chem3 x appalachia)* from *Bodhi *on Cyber Monday from Great Lake Genetics


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> stealth shipping is when they take the seeds out of the original packaging, and hide them inside a cd case, a bottle of vitamins, wrapped up in a shirt....most places charge extra for it, takes longer to package that way, but has a better chance of getting to you


I don't even bother with stealth shipping anymore and I still get my seeds from the UK to Oregon in under a week ordering through Sensible Seeds. Still in breeder packs. I've never had an order not get through. Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 27, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I don't even bother with stealth shipping anymore and I still get my seeds from the UK to Oregon in under a week ordering through Sensible Seeds. Still in breeder packs. I've never had an order not get through. Maybe I've just been lucky.


I've only used stealth when I used to shop on attitude and ended up with too many corny weed t-shirts I could never wear in my town so I would just give them away. I also have been lucky to never have an order intercepted. I've placed several orders from a different UK bank that offers free shipping and no stealth and never had issues with customs.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I've only used stealth when I used to shop on attitude and ended up with too many corny weed t-shirts I could never wear in my town so I would just give them away. I also have been lucky to never have an order intercepted. I've placed several orders from a different UK bank that offers free shipping and no stealth and never had issues with customs.


I've got a couple toys and art kits from stealth shipping.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 27, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> A pack of _*Dragon's blood hashplant *_and *Cobra lips (chem3 x appalachia)* from *Bodhi *on Cyber Monday from Great Lake Genetics


even though i didnt really need them, i just couldnt pass up the bogo. at the last minute on monday i picked up hashplant d & triple goddess, with wolfpack & chem d x ssdd as the freebies. cant beat that deal, thanks again glg.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Its been awhile sense ive posted in here but picked these up over the weekend

*Obsoul33t Genetics - Big Sur x Orange Tahoe* 

*Exotic Genetix - Big Smooth* 

*Thunderfudge Genetics - GoldMember*


----------



## althor (Nov 27, 2018)

xtsho said:


> I don't even bother with stealth shipping anymore and I still get my seeds from the UK to Oregon in under a week ordering through Sensible Seeds. Still in breeder packs. I've never had an order not get through. Maybe I've just been lucky.


 I personally believe you have a better chance with regular shipping than with stealth in a lot of cases. When they add it to t-shirts or coffee mugs, etc. it makes the package larger and more likely to have contraband. When you get just a regular size package, they aren't wasting time searching it.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 27, 2018)

Archive Candied grapes

La Plata Labs Durango Blues


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Its been awhile sense ive posted in here but picked these up over the weekend
> 
> *Obsoul33t Genetics - Big Sur x Orange Tahoe*
> 
> ...


I was torn between Osoul33t's "FPOG x Orange Tahoe" & Jaws "FPOG Fems".
I went with the Jaws....


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I was torn between Osoul33t's "FPOG x Orange Tahoe" & Jaws "FPOG Fems".
> I went with the Jaws....


Yeah i bought jaws fpog awhile ago and was going to pick up obsol33ts fpog but they were sold out. But when i saw the bug sur cross i couldnt say no.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Yeah i bought jaws fpog awhile ago and was going to pick up obsol33ts fpog but they were sold out. But when i saw the bug sur cross i couldnt say no.


Let me clarify that I am referencing the FEM seeds released of the FPOG. The Reg seed line of the FPOG (as far as I know) have been seemingly pretty solid up to F3 as of recent. Which do you have?


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Let me clarify that I am referencing the FEM seeds released of the FPOG. The Reg seed line of the FPOG (as far as I know) have been seemingly pretty solid up to F3 as of recent. Which do you have?


I have the regs from jaws. I got them last Christmas from glg


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 27, 2018)

Nobody order from SHN this weekend? I ordered Friday morning got em Monday! Got some Ethos and ordered a pack of Oni Beach Wedding (6) fem's which were on sale for $76. Well, they sent me (12) reg's. I contacted them about it and they let me choose another pack as beach wedding sold out. So I got free pack of Oni Upper Cut. Also 2 freebies, a 5 pk. HGNW Dr Who and a full pack of Exotic Genetix with no strain name on it. I found one Instagram post of someone's SHN purchase and they asked what the strain was. SHN responded and said it was 'Fruitopia'. No idea of the lineage, couldn't find any more info....


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 27, 2018)

Chem 91 bx
ECSD bx
Candy Shop (PCK x Sour Grapes) x (PCK x Bubba)
Roadkill Master (Master Kush x Texas Roadkill)

all from Shoreline Genetics


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 28, 2018)

_Attitude Never let me down once,and there here in 24 Hour, But will be trying grizzly soon just because of some of strains they do.I only ever order on monthly promos though ,that way ya end up with 6 seeds free most of time sometimes more _


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey guys. I only really buy beans in the sales and Black Friday is usually the best one of the year. 
I picked up some blueberry gelato by haute, pink sweets by umami, divine berry and divine jelly from in house and blueberry muffin from humboldt seed company. 
40% off is too good to miss. I use Neptune. Never had a problem with them and always arrives sound here in uk. 
I did use seeds here now for the blueberry muffin however. Anyone with experience of them guys?


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 28, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Nobody order from SHN this weekend? I ordered Friday morning got em Monday! Got some Ethos and ordered a pack of Oni Beach Wedding (6) fem's which were on sale for $76. Well, they sent me (12) reg's. I contacted them about it and they let me choose another pack as beach wedding sold out. So I got free pack of Oni Upper Cut. Also 2 freebies, a 5 pk. HGNW Dr Who and a full pack of Exotic Genetix with no strain name on it. I found one Instagram post of someone's SHN purchase and they asked what the strain was. SHN responded and said it was 'Fruitopia'. No idea of the lineage, couldn't find any more info....


Sounds like they are on it then mate. Never used them before but I ordered yesterday morning and they were marked shipped by the evening. So far so good


----------



## Bodean (Nov 28, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Nobody order from SHN this weekend? I ordered Friday morning got em Monday! Got some Ethos and ordered a pack of Oni Beach Wedding (6) fem's which were on sale for $76. Well, they sent me (12) reg's. I contacted them about it and they let me choose another pack as beach wedding sold out. So I got free pack of Oni Upper Cut. Also 2 freebies, a 5 pk. HGNW Dr Who and a full pack of Exotic Genetix with no strain name on it. I found one Instagram post of someone's SHN purchase and they asked what the strain was. SHN responded and said it was 'Fruitopia'. No idea of the lineage, couldn't find any more info....


That Dr.who is bomb


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 28, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Attitude Never let me down once,and there here in 24 Hour, But will be trying grizzly soon just because of some of strains they do.I only ever order on monthly promos though ,that way ya end up with 6 seeds free most of time sometimes more.Next good one from attitude will be begin of dec the christmas one .Its normally a real good time to order _


----------



## Big Perm (Nov 28, 2018)

Among what I got were a couple Bodhi strains. Terpenado and sky lotus. I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 28, 2018)

https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/gods-super-skunk-x-chernobyl-12-regular-seeds-per-pack/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/infos-probiotic-no-till-sips-2018.980455/#post-14607546


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 28, 2018)

I’be kinda become intrigued with chemdog 91 and skunk VA after listening to a few pot casts lately

Just ordered

Moontang
(Chemdog91 SkunkVA x Snowlotus)


Neroli 91
(Chemdog91 SkunkVA x Wookie15)
Very potent variety with smells of Orange Blossom oil.

Phone Home
(Triangle Kush x Wookie 15)
Funky smells and lot of fun to grow. People always remark about the power and uniqueness in this one.

SkyLotus
(Skywalker OG x Snowlotus)

Appalachia F3
(Green Crack x Tres Dawg)
Bushy plants with excellent flower stacking and solid yields. Takes training very well. Mangoes and fully afghani Chemdog combine to form delicious flowers drenched in resin. Light green colors. Performs well inside and outside.


----------



## mastrmasn (Nov 28, 2018)

Nirvana - Ice
Lucky - GDP with Hawaiian Puff freebie.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 28, 2018)

Nature Farm Sk#18 mixes
-Romulan, Black Lights, Black Domina, Laos, Original Diesel

Mort and Mort
-Bordello x Hollywood Punch
-Foco SAGE x Hollywood Punch
-Wedding Cake Bx1
-PB Breath Bx1

Regretting not pulling a few from SHN


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Chem 91 bx
> ECSD bx
> Candy Shop (PCK x Sour Grapes) x (PCK x Bubba)
> Roadkill Master (Master Kush x Texas Roadkill)
> ...


Bout to finish up some Candy Shop.....on point -heavy PCK.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bout to finish up some Candy Shop.....on point -heavy PCK.


You definitely influenced me on that one. Hope you are doing well, Red.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> You definitely influenced me on that one. Hope you are doing well, Red.


Thanks friend. I might have a new "little" room going up. One I can manage even in my condition. My wife says Im too stubborn for my own good but she expected nothing less lmao.


----------



## Big Perm (Nov 28, 2018)

Big Perm said:


> Among what I got were a couple Bodhi strains. Terpenado and sky lotus. I'm looking forward to trying them out.


Wow, from the internets to my hands in 4 1/2 days! I'm happy.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2018)

Big Perm said:


> Wow, from the internets to my hands in 4 1/2 days! I'm happy.
> View attachment 4240216


Only took that long because of Black Friday!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 28, 2018)

Big Perm said:


> Wow, from the internets to my hands in 4 1/2 days! I'm happy.
> View attachment 4240216


That new Bodhi logo is sweet. I’m kinda kicking myself for not using the BOGO just for a new sticker.


----------



## althor (Nov 28, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Hey guys. I only really buy beans in the sales and Black Friday is usually the best one of the year.
> I picked up some blueberry gelato by haute, pink sweets by umami, divine berry and divine jelly from in house and blueberry muffin from humboldt seed company.
> 40% off is too good to miss. I use Neptune. Never had a problem with them and always arrives sound here in uk.
> I did use seeds here now for the blueberry muffin however. Anyone with experience of them guys?


 I always seem to do the best on the 420 sales. The amount of freebies is amazing.


----------



## Big Perm (Nov 28, 2018)

althor said:


> I always seem to do the best on the 420 sales. The amount of freebies is amazing.


Check out these freebies: I was like a coupon clipper.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 28, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Hey guys. I only really buy beans in the sales and Black Friday is usually the best one of the year.
> I picked up some blueberry gelato by haute, pink sweets by umami, divine berry and divine jelly from in house and blueberry muffin from humboldt seed company.
> 40% off is too good to miss. I use Neptune. Never had a problem with them and always arrives sound here in uk.
> I did use seeds here now for the blueberry muffin however. Anyone with experience of them guys?


SHN has been great 3x i went with em. Did you get fems of the blueberry muffin? I was gonna get that but I waited too long, they sold out in less then like 12 hours overnight. I may still get a pack of regular of that one. 20 pack regs..make some more seeds in the future, idk.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 29, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> SHN has been great 3x i went with em. Did you get fems of the blueberry muffin? I was gonna get that but I waited too long, they sold out in less then like 12 hours overnight. I may still get a pack of regular of that one. 20 pack regs..make some more seeds in the future, idk.


Hey buddy no I got reg seeds. I don't mind regs. Yeah might find a awesome male to use in future also. I'm deffo planning to use the strain to chuck some pollen as I love berry terps


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 29, 2018)

_Birthday Cake ,Pink Panties ,Creme Brulee,Lemon Zkittlez.seeds.
Bruce Banner ,Amnesia Haze ,Bluez,Clones.
Bloody Skunk Autos Seeds 
_


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 30, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> I’be kinda become intrigued with chemdog 91 and skunk VA after listening to a few pot casts lately
> 
> Just ordered
> 
> ...


Whos appalachias are thoseb(breeder) H&L or someone else


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 30, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whos appalachias are thoseb(breeder) H&L or someone else


That’s it, Ya. Also got his ecsd x appalachia as a freebie on my previous order too.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 30, 2018)

I ordered some seeds from true north. Quick shipping and as ordered and good freebies etc.
6 Soltice Fem Seeds (Chocolate Thai X Cantalope Haze) Equinox seeds
1 White widow Fem Canuck seeds
2 South African Kwazulu (world of seeds).

I am back up to about 50 photo seeds of 9 strains. I am good for a couple of years....

I am looking forward to running some sativa next year and it was a sale. That Kwazulu sounds crazy....i can t wait.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 30, 2018)

Moratorium


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 30, 2018)

dr.grean thumb in Canada....G13 and IRAINUM AUTO FLOWER.Thats the latest beans I bought but moor to come from bigworm.


----------



## S. African grower (Dec 1, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I ordered some seeds from true north. Quick shipping and as ordered and good freebies etc.
> 6 Soltice Fem Seeds (Chocolate Thai X Cantalope Haze) Equinox seeds
> 1 White widow Fem Canuck seeds
> 2 South African Kwazulu (world of seeds).
> ...


You gotta try ganjaseedssouthafrica's "landrace skunk" it's fucking fire! And cheap! I see a 25pack is going for R1000.. But I think they only ship in S.A,you could ask them.


----------



## S. African grower (Dec 1, 2018)

By now I've bought all 3 strains they stock atm lol, they the most reasonable priced here


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 1, 2018)

SHN had some December deal promos going today. One was order a pack of any Duke Diamond and get a free pack C99 X Strawberry Diesel fems.
So I couldnt pass up grabbing a pack of C99 X C99.. 10 fems..
By chance has anyone ordered from SHN with a money order? And did you send certified mail?


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 1, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> SHN had some December deal promos going today. One was order a pack of any Duke Diamond and get a free pack C99 X Strawberry Diesel fems.
> So I couldnt pass up grabbing a pack of C99 X C99.. 10 fems..
> By chance has anyone ordered from SHN with a money order? And did you send certified mail?


Just use the regular 3 day priority envelope, I think it's like $6 to ship.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 1, 2018)

Recently grabbed some gear from Greenpoint and loaded up on seeds from Attitude. Twice my shipment from Attitude was confiscated at customs, but customer service was spot on and I received my order a few days ago.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 2, 2018)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Recently grabbed some gear from Greenpoint and loaded up on seeds from Attitude. Twice my shipment from Attitude was confiscated at customs, but customer service was spot on and I received my order a few days ago.


That's why my last order from Attitude was in 2012. I do miss getting a bunch of different single seeds to try and the freebies tho..


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 2, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Just use the regular 3 day priority envelope, I think it's like $6 to ship.


Ok that's what I used sending to svoc but it was cash. I thought I was going just send in a regular business envelope but they tell you to email them order & tracking # to ensure hold. Good thing I used code for free shipping someone recently posted in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 2, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Ok that's what I used sending to svoc but it was cash. I thought I was going just send in a regular business envelope but they tell you to email them order & tracking # to ensure hold. Good thing I used code for free shipping someone recently posted in this thread. Thanks.


Did you get 10% off for using cash i didn't get it this time for some reason.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 2, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Did you get 10% off for using cash i didn't get it this time for some reason.


No I've only sent cash to seed vault. I would be sending a m.o. to shn. But yea I thought there was a discount for m.o. as well because they want you to send priority with tracking, extra cost? No discount when order was placed.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 2, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> No I've only sent cash to seed vault. I would be sending a m.o. to shn. But yea I thought there was a discount for m.o. as well because they want you to send priority with tracking, extra cost? No discount when order was placed.


I wounder if its dew to the sale maybe oh well i saved enough but always like to save more ya know.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 2, 2018)

First big outdoor grow this year, looking for 4 strains that are game changeovers in overall potency, yield, and hold strong medicinal properties. What's everyones 4 best?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 4, 2018)

I had compound’s jet fuel crosses on my radar for a minute. Finally found some for the Black Friday sale. Right at about 5 bills for everything shown.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2018)

Recent orders + associated freebies.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 7, 2018)

Just grabbed *Skywarden* (tahoe alien x stardawg), *Blizzard Bush* (Pure Vida x stardawg),* Sundae Stallion* (Sundae driver X stardawg) and *Raindance *(Deadhead OG x Stardawg)on the Greenpoint seeds reverse auctions, $105 for all 4 packs, Thanks Gu.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 7, 2018)

Had to get the chocolate thai from hazeman


----------



## Palomar (Dec 8, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 4240321


Just picked up Mandarin Sunset... both of those crosses look fantastic. Looking forward to hearing more on them.

respect,
pal


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 10, 2018)

Recent purchases, freebies, community gifts, etc...


----------



## waxman420 (Dec 13, 2018)

Whered u get the chuckers seeds from Im sick of shelling out 10-20$ per seed only to be disappointed.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 13, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Whered u get the chuckers seeds from Im sick of shelling out 10-20$ per seed only to be disappointed.


I got them from strainly. Check out the Chuckers Paradise thread here too, for info on the crosses. 
https://www.strainly.io/en/genuity


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 18, 2018)

I relapsed. Vibes to me.

Dominion
Granny Skunk
Dominion Skunk
6 Mil

excited for the VA beach afghani as I've smoked it. Some fire skunk


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 19, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I relapsed. Vibes to me.
> 
> Dominion
> Granny Skunk
> ...


I heard duke say on a podcast that the 6 mil turned out really special so you probably have some good ones there.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)

I bought the last pack of DJ Short Blueberry on SHN last night. Crazy?


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 22, 2018)

chocolate n pine w/ xmas bud freebies from useful. I couldn't resist the xmas bud at xmas time


----------



## Nugro spiritual (Dec 23, 2018)

Upstate2627 said:


> I got the biscotti freebies also along with road kill monkey from depthcharge. Just hit dirt 2 days ago, thx for the research on the genetics as I had a tough time.
> Got them with the sin mint pie.


Where can I get these seeds


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 28, 2018)

I think I shall


----------



## JohnDee (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Guys,
My old seed collection failed me...no germination. So new purchases are...

Black Widow: great deal from Mr Nice auction site
plus indoor mix freebies
Harlequim CBD strain from BCBD
Matanuska Thunderfuck from Alaska Cannabis Cache
plus KetchiKush freebies
JD


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Dec 28, 2018)

I got 3 free seeds of Jack Herer fem from Seedsman. I was thinking of trying it but not if it is shit compared to the original Jack Herer. Anyone know?


----------



## Houstini (Dec 28, 2018)

Got some f2 and f3 kens GDP my friend made with a really nice frosty purple male! Still on purchasing moratorium.


----------



## J.James (Dec 28, 2018)

2 Packs of Bison Breath from GPS


----------



## briteleaf (Jan 6, 2019)

GHOPZZ said:


> First big outdoor grow this year, looking for 4 strains that are game changeovers in overall potency, yield, and hold strong medicinal properties. What's everyones 4 best?


I grow autos and usually get the best prices through Seed City, especially if it's one of their 'specials'. My tried and true are:
Mephisto, Dinafem, Fast Buds.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Jan 9, 2019)

Havent bought any seeds in a couple years. just stopped growing back in Sept. Is it me or have the genetics in the beans become weak. I don't know about any of the strains you guys are doing. im mainly talking about attitude and choice seed bank products. Even before I stopped the strains were not as good as when I started back in 2010. Let me know if I'm wrong RIU family!


----------



## GroDank101 (Jan 24, 2019)

Any dank in this order?


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

My February purchases and trades.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 8, 2019)

Sprout Seed Company. https://www.instagram.com/sprout_seed_co/


----------



## SlappyD (Feb 8, 2019)

-T H Seeds StrawBerry Glue
-Dank Genetics Seeds Purple Sunset
-Bomb Seeds Gorilla Bomb
-Female Seeds Pure AK
-Dr. Underground Seeds U-Pink Kush
-Pheno Finder Seeds Simple Wedding Cake S1
-Dank Genetics Seeds Sour Lemonaid
-FEMINIZED UFO #1 Dinafem Seeds Cheese
-FEMINIZED UFO #2 World of Seeds AUTO Collection Northern Lights x BigBud Ryder
-FEMINIZED UFO #3 Emerald Triangle Seeds G13 X Blueberry Headband
-DNA Genetics Sorbet Collection Sorbet Dreams - Free from Bank Transfer Promo
-Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia - Free from Bank Transfer Promo
-Humboldt Seed Organization Three Blue Kings - Free from Bank Transfer Promo
-G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express #2 - Free from Bank Transfer Promo


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 9, 2019)

SlappyD said:


> -T H Seeds StrawBerry Glue
> -Dank Genetics Seeds Purple Sunset
> -Bomb Seeds Gorilla Bomb
> -Female Seeds Pure AK
> ...


If you find the purple leaf th seed strawberry glue you be real happy.
Only one I kept from a pack.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 9, 2019)

(3 Packs) Cherry Diesel "Cherry Turbo Diesel" - MTG Seeds
(2 Packs) Apple Pie - Alien Genetics

Happy to get my hands on Cherry Diesel as its pretty rare


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 10, 2019)

These came a couple weeks ago, I’m most excited about the root beer cross. Lucked out and checked IG right as Neptune listed the drop. Top row is what I ordered, bottom row are the freebies. The relentless pack was frosted cherry cookies....that’s been on my list for a while.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2019)

Just scored some of archieve's hate beans, aka slurricane regs for $60. I figured fuck it might as well.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2019)

Copper Chem from Greenpointe seeds because i need a chem based dad


----------



## Mr Lizard (Feb 11, 2019)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


Personally I am finding the seedbanks to be overpriced. Half the time I get fail to launch beans or strains that look nothing like the pictures. I had a conversation with the local hydro supply store and he agreed that you can put in 10 of the same strain and get 4 different results. It's all in the luck of the draw. Last year I broke my leg skiing and let 3 go way too long. They went to seed (nature finds a way). I got about 1000 or more beans off them. Have had great success with them. Fuck paying $$$$$$$ when you can't really trust what you're getting isn't going to be what you've paid for.


----------



## Mr Lizard (Feb 11, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> im a yield guy dont get me wrong i love the dank shit for myself but i need to get the most out of my room


Try the high altitude seeds Baked Alaska. Everyone loves it. Had a plant in the corner that I couldnt get to (broke my leg skiing) it got beans through it. Have over 1000 off it. All sprout within 36 hrs. Screw paying $$$$$$$$$ for seeds. Just leave 1 long enough and nature finds a way to reproduce. Won't be paying for beans for years now


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr Lizard said:


> Try the high altitude seeds Baked Alaska. Everyone loves it. Had a plant in the corner that I couldnt get to (broke my leg skiing) it got beans through it. Have over 1000 off it. All sprout within 36 hrs. Screw paying $$$$$$$$$ for seeds. Just leave 1 long enough and nature finds a way to reproduce. Won't be paying for beans for years now


buy from people that has a good rep, and you will be glad you did.theres several on here that sell GREAT BEANS get to talking to them and you will be glad you did and they also sell there beans at a fare price.i have bought off several here and got great deals and there beans grew out just like they said..iam going to buy lots moor off of a few that I have never bought from and I know I will be treated good with good beans.usfull is one man that iam going to buy from very soon and dr,d81 and bigworm are all good people.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 11, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> buy from people that has a good rep, and you will be glad you did.theres several on here that sell GREAT BEANS get to talking to them and you will be glad you did and they also sell there beans at a fare price.i have bought off several here and got great deals and there beans grew out just like they said..iam going to buy lots moor off of a few that I have never bought from and I know I will be treated good with good beans.usfull is one man that iam going to buy from very soon and dr,d81 and bigworm are all good people.


Quoted for truth!

I have spent my time and money over the years buying from seedbanks. This year I decided that I wanted to spend my money and support those on here that are making moves and are good decent folks, rather then give my money to seedbanks and breeders/chuckers that are not as accessible.

This year I will be growing gear from @Dr.D81, @genuity, @Dankonomics_genetics and hopefully others like @Amos Otis, @Heisenbeans, useful, and so on. So many folks doing great things and deserving of recognition.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Quoted for truth!
> 
> I have spent my time and money over the years buying from seedbanks. This year I decided that I wanted to spend my money and support those on here that are making moves and are good decent folks, rather then give my money to seedbanks and breeders/chuckers that are not as accessible.
> 
> This year I will be growing gear from @Dr.D81, @genuity, @Dankonomics_genetics and hopefully others like @Amos Otis, @Heisenbeans, useful, and so on. So many folks doing great things and deserving of recognition.


When you and @Tangerine_ get together on the forwarding, just let me know, amigo.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 12, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Quoted for truth!
> 
> I have spent my time and money over the years buying from seedbanks. This year I decided that I wanted to spend my money and support those on here that are making moves and are good decent folks, rather then give my money to seedbanks and breeders/chuckers that are not as accessible.
> 
> This year I will be growing gear from @Dr.D81, @genuity, @Dankonomics_genetics and hopefully others like @Amos Otis, @Heisenbeans, useful, and so on. So many folks doing great things and deserving of recognition.


Heisen only cares about censoring his critics. caveat emptor


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 12, 2019)

All these bought starting last summer. And have 3 orders on the way. I dont see a problem, yet.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 12, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> View attachment 4281110 All these bought starting last summer. And have 3 orders on the way. I dont see a problem, yet.


You don't see you have a problem ? LOL
It will take a lifetime to go thru all those ... I think you might be hooked


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> View attachment 4281110 All these bought starting last summer. And have 3 orders on the way. I dont see a problem, yet.


Get to planting.lol


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> You don't see you have a problem ? LOL
> It will take a lifetime to go thru all those ... I think you might be hooked


Just plant bigger patches and use them all in 1 year.lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 12, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> You don't see you have a problem ? LOL
> It will take a lifetime to go thru all those ... I think you might be hooked


It won't take him a life time perhaps 4- 5 cycles, but it can be done


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 14, 2019)

I try to do 6 to 8 strains at a time. I'm all about variety.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 14, 2019)

Most recent purchases.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> View attachment 4281110 All these bought starting last summer. And have 3 orders on the way. I dont see a problem, yet.


Yeah I’m going at a similar pace and started in the fall...want to support a few more individuals/see what they’re working with and then hold off for 5-10 years ha ha.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> then hold off for 5-10 years ha ha.


Doesn't work that way... one you buy a bunch, you'll continue to buy more and more and more... it's kinda the way this works, atleast for most.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Doesn't work that way... one you buy a bunch, you'll continue to buy more and more and more... it's kinda the way this works, atleast for most.


Oh I’m well aware of my vices lol. I may not follow the IG hype etc, but love variety and part of me must suffer from FOMO.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 15, 2019)

Latest arrivals.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 16, 2019)

Still waiting on some but between late january and this week I have recieved two of my orders.


----------



## SlappyD (Feb 18, 2019)

seeds came in really quick. few of the freebies changed but still happy buying 7 seeds and getting 8 free lol. 

The seeds with the large labels i bought, small labels were freebies


----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2019)

put off purchasing the Connoisseur Genetics OG Chem for years, finally got around to getting them(Choice SB), then the next day after ordering the bank was wiped from Choice's/Tudes list of seedbanks? lucky!
Bodhi from JBC, Archive from Platinumseedbank, KC Brains from regseeds.com, not too proud to buy the cheapies, made a cross with a great stud of the Haze Special approx 15yrs ago & it was probably the best chuck ever, pheno hunt for that prize male again in the future


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 27, 2019)

A big thank you to everyone that purchased my gear, thanks a bunch for the support!!!! I did not purchase these, they are straight from Morocco. I have a plan.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2019)

greencropper said:


> put off purchasing the Connoisseur Genetics OG Chem for years, finally got around to getting them(Choice SB), then the next day after ordering the bank was wiped from Choice's/Tudes list of seedbanks? lucky!
> Bodhi from JBC, Archive from Platinumseedbank, KC Brains from regseeds.com, not too proud to buy the cheapies, made a cross with a great stud of the Haze Special approx 15yrs ago & it was probably the best chuck ever, pheno hunt for that prize male again in the future
> View attachment 4290774


Man Ive been wanting to run KC's mango. I'm pretty sure I ordered either in 2004-5 when Emery got busted and payment got seized in Canada/US bust or when I sent in a couple undo to Gypsy nirvana years later but either way I never got any KC.

I'll be interested to see how those Hazes do for you.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man Ive been wanting to run KC's mango. I'm pretty sure I ordered either in 2004-5 when Emery got busted and payment got seized in Canada/US bust or when I sent in a couple undo to Gypsy nirvana years later but either way I never got any KC.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how those Hazes do for you.


thanks, seriously i havn't had a better chuck since that SOL Sweet Tooth #3 x KC Brains Haze Special in about 2003, never seen such resin encrusted buds as that, 3 snips with the trimming scissors and it was scrape that resin off, the real chore wasnt trimming the buds...it was scraping the hash off the blades that took longest, lethal smoke! if i can find a similar male out of those 5 seed packs(total 50 seeds) im hoping


----------



## quiescent (Feb 27, 2019)

greencropper said:


> put off purchasing the Connoisseur Genetics OG Chem for years, finally got around to getting them(Choice SB), then the next day after ordering the bank was wiped from Choice's/Tudes list of seedbanks? lucky!
> Bodhi from JBC, Archive from Platinumseedbank, KC Brains from regseeds.com, not too proud to buy the cheapies, made a cross with a great stud of the Haze Special approx 15yrs ago & it was probably the best chuck ever, pheno hunt for that prize male again in the future
> View attachment 4290774


I had no idea they were still making og chem. I ran those like 9 years ago. They were awesome. You're in for a treat.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I had no idea they were still making og chem. I ran those like 9 years ago. They were awesome. You're in for a treat.


cheers, everyone who has grown them on RIU swears by them too, i think londonseedcentre still has them in stock, dunno what happened with tude/choice? they were longtime sellers then stopped listing them(Connoisseur Genetics) last week?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man Ive been wanting to run KC's mango. I'm pretty sure I ordered either in 2004-5 when Emery got busted and payment got seized in Canada/US bust or when I sent in a couple undo to Gypsy nirvana years later but either way I never got any KC.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how those Hazes do for you.


at the same time i hit the ST#3 with Haze Special pollen my buddy used ST#3 pollen on a large KC Mango, really good result, he grew the offspring out for at least 8+ yrs with the 1000's of seeds produced....they would grow to large plants!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 28, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> When you and @Tangerine_ get together on the forwarding, just let me know, amigo.


Hey guys. I haven't been the boards in a few wks. I've had some family stuff to deal with. 
Over the next couple of days I'll be working thru my inbox and alerts.

Sorry I just up and disappeared. I'm just now getting back home and settled in. 

I'll be in touch


----------



## coppershot (Feb 28, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been the boards in a few wks. I've had some family stuff to deal with.
> Over the next couple of days I'll be working thru my inbox and alerts.
> 
> Sorry I just up and disappeared. I'm just now getting back home and settled in.
> ...


Hey ya gotta take care of family and life... and after all of that we will still be here... I hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 1, 2019)

Bring on the Chem!


----------



## {Icon} (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Craigson (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

I picked these up today. Chem De La Chem crosses. Bought 2, a pack free and a pack of testers.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

{Icon} said:


> View attachment 4294463


here is a pheno of that cross PBK BX2


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2019)

I relapsed again. My last purchase was 12/22 per this thread. I scooped up some old school indicas
CSI pine tar kush
Strayfox - Katsu’s wonder and wonderland


----------



## everest_dope (Mar 6, 2019)

I recently got some seeds from Grizzly Cannabis Seeds. Lemon zkittle fem and gluebery OG fem. Shipping was fast with tracking info emailed to me automatically. 10 days delivered to the US, no problems with 3 free seeds (2x stardawg and 1x fruit tree). I also ordered some seeds from Sequoia Seeds, sugar skull and blue monday (no freebies but instant tracking info and domestic US delivery in 2 days). This is my first time ordering seeds from retail vendors and I have to say I am IMPRESSED with the packaging. Pics below...

PS - any recommendations of seedbanks that ship to the US that offer good freebies? I have seen some old posts where people get as many seeds as they buy. I'd love to get in on some of that.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Mar 6, 2019)

Great Lakes Genetics has great freebies.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2019)

everest_dope said:


> I recently got some seeds from Grizzly Cannabis Seeds. Lemon zkittle fem and gluebery OG fem. Shipping was fast with tracking info emailed to me automatically. 10 days delivered to the US, no problems with 3 free seeds (2x stardawg and 1x fruit tree). I also ordered some seeds from Sequoia Seeds, sugar skull and blue monday (no freebies but instant tracking info and domestic US delivery in 2 days). This is my first time ordering seeds from retail vendors and I have to say I am IMPRESSED with the packaging. Pics below...
> 
> PS - any recommendations of seedbanks that ship to the US that offer good freebies? I have seen some old posts where people get as many seeds as they buy. I'd love to get in on some of that.


Dude, if you're in the US I wouldn't order from any banks overseas unless I was trying to get some Karma Genetics or Delicious Seeds. These are the best known: great lakes genetics (great freebies - bad dawg genetics), jbcseeds, seeds here now (a few times I didn't get freebies) dcseedexchange (heard good things), headiegardens on IG. You can get direct from these breeders: csihumboldt, hazeman, Heisenbeans (soon), bog seeds, greenpoint (if you want chem crosses). Edit: greenpoint doesn't do freebies. CSI, hazeman, and heisen do. not sure about bog? Check their threads for the info...


----------



## Fossel420 (Mar 7, 2019)

I’ve purchased varnish vapors from compound seeds. Banana/MAc from capulator. And beach wedding from oni seeds.


----------



## whisperer57 (Mar 7, 2019)

I tried to order a pack of cannardo from seeds here now, wouldnt take my payment...tried twice, turns out i just wasted my time, fuck them then


----------



## Nutzach91 (Mar 7, 2019)

Ordered from Getseedsrighthere.com, Because I really wanted some Ethos Fems. So I ordered a pack of Zweet Insanity and Rainmaker and got some sweet freebies. Check out Getseedsrighthere, they were super fast and they even let you pick your freebies out.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

everest_dope said:


> I recently got some seeds from Grizzly Cannabis Seeds. Lemon zkittle fem and gluebery OG fem. Shipping was fast with tracking info emailed to me automatically. 10 days delivered to the US, no problems with 3 free seeds (2x stardawg and 1x fruit tree). I also ordered some seeds from Sequoia Seeds, sugar skull and blue monday (no freebies but instant tracking info and domestic US delivery in 2 days). This is my first time ordering seeds from retail vendors and I have to say I am IMPRESSED with the packaging. Pics below...
> 
> PS - any recommendations of seedbanks that ship to the US that offer good freebies? I have seen some old posts where people get as many seeds as they buy. I'd love to get in on some of that.


I agree with @rollinfunk on the overseas and the Karma Genetics. I would also reccomend that you have look around here, some guys chucking/breeding and retail their gear for cheap and the freebees are hella good... not big bud, critical or same variation of those older genetics that were popular a decade or more ago.


----------



## everest_dope (Mar 7, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Dude, if you're in the US I wouldn't order from any banks overseas unless I was trying to get some Karma Genetics or Delicious Seeds. These are the best known: great lakes genetics (great freebies - bad dawg genetics), jbcseeds, seeds here now (a few times I didn't get freebies) dcseedexchange (heard good things), headiegardens on IG. You can get direct from these breeders: csihumboldt, hazeman, Heisenbeans (soon), bog seeds, greenpoint (if you want chem crosses). Edit: greenpoint doesn't do freebies. CSI, hazeman, and heisen do. not sure about bog? Check their threads for the info...


Thanks for the recommendation. I did not originally want to order from outside the US but I could not find Lemon Zkittle from a domestic source. Grizzly did hook up the stealth, though. Made it through customs no problem. I have since found a couple of really highly recommended US seed vendors. I will add these recommendations of yours to the list to check out next time I am in the market or seeds.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 7, 2019)

That lemon zkittle is really nice stuff man, very lemony so far. I know it's Dutch passion but their newer stuff looks pretty nice. Not gonna do the glueberry but everything I've seen looked good.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2019)

Recieved the last of my seed purchases.
Should be good for some time.


----------



## GroDank101 (Mar 9, 2019)

I’m worried that I don’t have any good strains. Anyone care to give me some thoughts of my selections...?
Dutch passion Durban Poison
Medicann Bubba Kush
Humboldt Bubba’s Gift and Blue Dream
Hawaiian Maui Wowie
Fast buds Green crack and Blackberry
TH Seeds Burmese Kush
Midweek Song Girl Scout Cookies, Diesel and c99


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 9, 2019)

GroDank101 said:


> I’m worried that I don’t have any good strains. Anyone care to give me some thoughts of my selections...?
> Dutch passion Durban Poison
> Medicann Bubba Kush
> Humboldt Bubba’s Gift and Blue Dream
> ...


Strains are all good, don’t know much about the breeders besides hearing good things about fast buds for autos.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 11, 2019)

It’s going to be a good next couple weeks...lots of goodies arriving


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 11, 2019)

Fossel420 said:


> I’ve purchased varnish vapors from compound seeds. Banana/MAc from capulator. And beach wedding from oni seeds.


Sounds expensive, hope you get some good freebies with those..........


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 11, 2019)

GroDank101 said:


> I’m worried that I don’t have any good strains. Anyone care to give me some thoughts of my selections...?
> Dutch passion Durban Poison
> Medicann Bubba Kush
> Humboldt Bubba’s Gift and Blue Dream
> ...


I've had both very good and distinctly average from THSeeds, but I'd still go for the Burmese kush out of all those


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 11, 2019)

FYI. Got my CSI order super quick. Came with a 5 pack of Pine Tar Kush regs, Great White Bubba 3 pack fems, and Snausages 3 pack fems. Would def use CSI again


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> FYI. Got my CSI order super quick. Came with a 5 pack of Pine Tar Kush regs, Great White Bubba 3 pack fems, and Snausages 3 pack fems. Would def use CSI again


What is Snausages?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 11, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is Snausages?


OG Kush x Chem 91 S1


----------



## skuba (Mar 11, 2019)

Archive’s Flavour Pack and Rainbow Belts

and

The Source Genetics Curry Face and Colombian Neck Thai. Pretttyy excited


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

Bodhi - Hollyweed 
Phenofinders - LA Fire


----------



## lungbutter (Mar 12, 2019)

managed to grab a pack of these, cant wait to grow them


----------



## nekvt (Mar 12, 2019)

Dinafem Bubba Kush CBD


----------



## Craigson (Mar 12, 2019)

Seed Junky wedding cake f4


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 12, 2019)

lungbutter said:


> managed to grab a pack of these, cant wait to grow them
> 
> View attachment 4298793 View attachment 4298794


Will I see those up on strainly? Lol you could fetch a pretty penny for the markup...


----------



## GanjaSnake (Mar 12, 2019)

All about the Sativas this year - Cannabiogen Destroyer, World of Seeds Wild Thailand, seedsman Mama Thai, and Hazeman Durban Poison. I just needs some Ace genetics in the mix!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Will I see those up on strainly? Lol you could fetch a pretty penny for the markup...


How so there are a few seedbanks with this in stock? 

Platinum seedbank had them and so did horror seedbank. 

Seedjunkies were supposed to be doing a restocks too.

Neptune should have them again.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 12, 2019)

Citridelic Sunset by Ethos and Bubba Cookies by Divine Genetics


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2019)

GanjaSnake said:


> All about the Sativas this year - Cannabiogen Destroyer, World of Seeds Wild Thailand, seedsman Mama Thai, and Hazeman Durban Poison. I just needs some Ace genetics in the mix!


Ace are good people to order through.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 12, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How so there are a few seedbanks with this in stock?
> 
> Platinum seedbank had them and so did horror seedbank.
> 
> ...


Just the market on Strainly. Supply n demand.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yummers


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 12, 2019)

Strawberry Chemdog


SCremeN Dawg(Chemdog D/Strawberry Creme BX1) x Chemdog D/Chemdog #3


SCremeN Dawg was bred by Cedar Berry Farms back in the forum days.


Handwritten packages straight from the breeder . "Not commercial retail packs" Direct!

Ink!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 12, 2019)

whisperer57 said:


> I tried to order a pack of cannardo from seeds here now, wouldnt take my payment...tried twice, turns out i just wasted my time, fuck them then


Same here my damn card wouldn’t work fuck em zero help from customer service
Too


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 12, 2019)

Here is my seed order I ordered Friday received them today:
3 reg Master Orange (mater kush x agent orange)
5 feminized GG #4 
5 reg glue cookies (GG#4 x platinum cookies)
5 reg rusty glue (rusty og x gg#4)
5 reg Jedi glue (gg#4 x Jedi Kush)
3 reg sour daddy auto (sour 60 auto x grand daddy purple blast auto)
5 reg la berry fruta auto (La Fruta x Berry Ryder) freebie: 5 Durban Poison auto


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 12, 2019)

New420guyseeds.net is an awesome site. Good strains at cheap prices. Fast shipping with multiple pay options.


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 12, 2019)

Super Lemon Haze F5 by Ethos Genetics.


----------



## Spazz24 (Mar 14, 2019)

Savage Genetics Hyphy, Al’s exotic driver, Str8 gushers, Alien gushers, and GDPxGushers.


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 14, 2019)

Got my outdoor stuff ready to pop and start them a bit early to get monster plants critical orange punch. SSH. SLH .blue dream haze 6 pack. White rhino .the rest are 5 packs .then some blueberry auto some for outside and hydro then . 
6 shooter auto for outside and hydro happy growing everyone .


----------



## Antitheist (Mar 14, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Same here my damn card wouldn’t work fuck em zero help from customer service
> Too


You gotta call the number on your card and authorize it for international orders. Their new card processor is in mexico.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 15, 2019)

Antitheist said:


> You gotta call the number on your card and authorize it for international orders. Their new card processor is in mexico.


I did still no go


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 15, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> Savage Genetics Hyphy, Al’s exotic driver, Str8 gushers, Alien gushers, and GDPxGushers.


where all these gusher crosses?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 15, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> where all these gusher crosses?


https://www.savagegenetics.org/


----------



## Spazz24 (Mar 15, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> where all these gusher crosses?


What he said ^^


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 15, 2019)

jtp92 said:


> Got my outdoor stuff ready to pop and start them a bit early to get monster plants critical orange punch. SSH. SLH .blue dream haze 6 pack. White rhino .the rest are 5 packs .then some blueberry auto some for outside and hydro then .
> 6 shooter auto for outside and hydro happy growing everyone .View attachment 4300087


I have to start my outdoor stuff a little later this year . . . After daughter's graduation party lol!!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 17, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://www.savagegenetics.org/


Must be good, only thing they've got in stock are T-shirts, LOL


----------



## Spazz24 (Mar 17, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Must be good, only thing they've got in stock are T-shirts, LOL


Yeah they’ve been dropping nothing but heat. I also just grabbed Envynetics Pop Rocks, Glue Sticks and push pops today w a bunch of awesome freebies. Grabbed a pack of In House Genetics slurricane as well while I was at it. I have a seed problem.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 17, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://www.savagegenetics.org/


Wounder when they will get a restok?


----------



## Spazz24 (Mar 17, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Wounder when they will get a restok?


Not sure honestly. They sold out almost as fast as they were released. Haven’t seen any talks of a future release.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 18, 2019)

I got these from Kagyu this past Saturday..pretty stoked!!!


----------



## Spazz24 (Mar 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I got these from Kagyu this past Saturday..pretty stoked!!!
> View attachment 4302868


Awesome! Good grab!


----------



## CalmAnSense (Mar 22, 2019)

Planning out my next few cycles this morning with the most recent additions to my library:

High Country Genetics - Candy Apple
NorStar Genetics - Kogi
Crockett Family Farms - Sour Banana
DNA Genetics - Monty Python
Symbiotic Genetics - Mimosa
Cannarado Genetics - Biscotti Sundae, Margalope, Weed Nap, Butterscotch Cake, Lemonessence
Humboldt Seed Company - Lemon Kush, Mango Trees, Vanilla Frosting


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2019)

^Nice. Just got a pack of Humboldt myself.
Can't wait to get these going.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Mar 22, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> ^Nice. Just got a pack of Humboldt myself.
> Can't wait to get these going.


Right on! Blueberry Muffin is one of the tastiest buds I bought last year. Best of luck with it!!


----------



## ColieMaster (Mar 22, 2019)

Bomb Seeds - Cheery Bomb
BlimBlum - Girl Scout Cookies 
Connoisseur_Genetics - Strawberry N Mango

And some more that my partner lost


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 22, 2019)

Damn *CalmAnSense *thats a nice and expensive list, nice plants a comin in the future mate...


----------



## CalmAnSense (Mar 22, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Damn *CalmAnSense *thats a nice and expensive list, nice plants a comin in the future mate...


Thanks for the good vibes! Been saving for 3 years to fund a big stocking up of meds for the long-term future. Feeling very blessed to be able to get these strains from all these quality breeders.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Damn *CalmAnSense *thats a nice and expensive list, nice plants a comin in the future mate...


Tasty Collection. I also got a couple of those Cannarado Sundae Driver crosses too. The Chocolope and Cherry Pie crosses.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 22, 2019)

That wedding cake x butterscotch really caught my eye.


----------



## JohnDee (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I recently decided to make an attempt at indoor sativa growing. Grown haze in the past...but many of those are fairly tame compared to growing full-on sats.

So to further that goal, I'be been reading up and chose Ace for their rep and nice selection. Bought from singleseedcenter because of their convenience and service to USA.

Price was somewhere around $80 for their Thai Golden Tiger (10 seeds). Got an email with tracking number this morning. 
Cheers,
JD


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2019)

I've got Beach Wedding by Oni. But I probably won't do that one till fall maybe. That's the Wedding Cake x Tropicanna Cookies.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

Had these dropped off yesterday.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 23, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Had these dropped off yesterday.
> View attachment 4305545


Will be following along when you pop those.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Will be following along when you pop those.


Thanks!
I'm not sure what the summer has in store for me yet, so I'll be playing it by ear as to when I'll start them.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 23, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Had these dropped off yesterday.
> View attachment 4305545


Phinest is near me. I've been bugging them to come check out there to facility for my MBA thesis. Pics I've seen of the PBS are fucking amazing


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 23, 2019)

Archive Slurricane F1


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 24, 2019)

Gutter bag with seeds in it! This how we find those rarities lmao!


----------



## Skiball (Mar 24, 2019)

Sin City- chimp mints & platnium delights
Compound- strawberry apricot 
Oni- sunburn
Greenpoint- cookie n chem & Sundance kid
Exotic- 3 in the pink & trilogy & Cesar
Lost river- Mac x alien rift & strawmelon
Straily- Mac x apple alien warp


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 24, 2019)

I orderd honest beans don't know what I bought for I let him pick the beans for me to grow out doors for a cash crop.cant wait to get them started to go out doors.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 4306513


Good score.
Those stickers are pretty cool as well.
Did any freebies come with your order?


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 25, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Gutter bag with seeds in it! This how we find those rarities lmao!


im a self admitted genetics noob. care to elaborate on your comment?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 25, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Good score.
> Those stickers are pretty cool as well.
> Did any freebies come with your order?


They are sending some today


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2019)

thinking about gunning down some snowhigh sativas, vietnam x trainwreck and pondering what else.


----------



## Varulv (Mar 25, 2019)

greenghost420 said:


> thinking about gunning down some snowhigh sativas, vietnam x trainwreck and pondering what else.


How about doing a side by side of his Colombian Gold 72 and USC Colombian Gold 72? Just to see if its worth the extra dollars..


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Mar 25, 2019)

First time starting up a grow in years, and new to the board.

From TSSC:
00 Seeds Northern Lights Fem x5
Kera Cherry Grapefruit Fem x2
Kera Cali Nugget Fem x2
WOS Afghan Kush Reg x5 (to try to do some pollen chucking)

From Peak Seeds BC:
Texada Skunk x10
Skunkberry x10

From Greenpoint:
Cowboy Kush x10 (I just found out about the reverse auctions... that might get dangerous)

Since I'm only growing 2x2 at the moment, that ought to keep me going for a while.


----------



## GroDank101 (Mar 26, 2019)

Homegrown fantaseeds- Armageddon
Nirvana seeds - Pure Power Plant
Humboldt Seeds - 707 Headband
Devils Harvest - Shoreline
TGA Subcool seeds - Kaboom
DNA Genetics - Chocolope Kush
Seedsman - White Widow
Spanish seeds - Chronic x Northern Lights & New York Diesel x OG kush


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2019)

Cannabiogen Caribe
Cannabiogen Mangobiche
The Real Seed Company Highland Thai 
The Real Seed Company Kerala
The Real Seed Company Nanda Devi
The Real Seed Company Sinai


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Cannabiogen Caribe
> Cannabiogen Mangobiche
> The Real Seed Company Highland Thai
> The Real Seed Company Kerala
> ...


Nice selection. 
I'd like to pick up some Cannabiogen. Ace doesn't carry them this year, but I did talk to Cannabiogen and they agreed to ship to me. I just haven't got off my ass to do it. I would really like to try their Durban - haven't heard if it's any good but i trust it is, cause they ain't no joke.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Mar 28, 2019)

Well, as I predicted, I went back to the well on the Greenpoint reverse auction action (how could I help myself now that they've got their whole lineup on RA for a couple of days).

I read through the line up and decided that The Sundance Kid really appealed to me and my particular needs and growing situation, so I picked up a pack of those. (have since read they can be a little finicky)

Then, this morning the Tomahawk was right up at the top line of the auction, and I figured how could I not pick up some GG4 crosses.

So that makes it:
Cowboy Kush
Sundance Kid
Tomahawk

All that for <$100 total outlay... c'mon... even with paying shipping charges on three separate auctions. Gotta stop now, though, right?


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2019)

Blueberry Hash Plant (Bodi genetics) X Sour Grape (BOG seeds)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 28, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Cannabiogen Caribe
> Cannabiogen Mangobiche
> The Real Seed Company Highland Thai
> The Real Seed Company Kerala
> ...


ooo is that the mango biche bodhi uses?


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 28, 2019)

I’ve admitted many times in this thread that I have problems!


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 28, 2019)

10x Regular Skullcap from Karma genetics for $54.81 (incl delivery). I don't usually buy seeds, stabilized my own hybrids years back, but for sour headstash × biker kush... I'll start a grow report when they arrive early next week.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ooo is that the mango biche bodhi uses?


I don't know.

_"Colombian classic variety with a reputation of savoury aromas and great long-term power. From uncertain origins, it is one of the few classic varieties which still exist because of its excellent quality. Highly branched structure topped with long vines of flowers make for a high final yield. Fruity and mango aromas and flavours, slightly spicy with a strong psychoactive effect, cerebral and trippy at the same time, with a sweet touch that makes the experience even more enjoyable. A classic among best classic Colombian varieties."_

https://www.cannabiogen.com/Producto/COLOMBIA MANGOBICHE-34.html


----------



## Varulv (Mar 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ooo is that the mango biche bodhi uses?


The mango biche and punto rojo he use in his Supernatural selections was first released by Cannabiogen.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)

Smart man buying shoreline....
Shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I don't know.
> 
> _"Colombian classic variety with a reputation of savoury aromas and great long-term power. From uncertain origins, it is one of the few classic varieties which still exist because of its excellent quality. Highly branched structure topped with long vines of flowers make for a high final yield. Fruity and mango aromas and flavours, slightly spicy with a strong psychoactive effect, cerebral and trippy at the same time, with a sweet touch that makes the experience even more enjoyable. A classic among best classic Colombian varieties."_
> 
> https://www.cannabiogen.com/Producto/COLOMBIA MANGOBICHE-34.html


I think cannabiogen has played with it longer then bodhi......I've had nothing but positive exp with ace and cannbiogen in fact RAFA is a top shelf dude in my experiance!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> I think cannabiogen has played with it longer then bodhi......I've had nothing but positive exp with ace and cannbiogen in fact RAFA is a top shelf dude in my experiance!


I've got nothing but positive things to say about Cannabiogen and ACE.


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 29, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Same here my damn card wouldn’t work fuck em zero help from customer service
> Too


Seedbankorder.com aka healthy made seeds stock Cannardo incl. the Sundae Driver series, they take CC & ship worldwide, have a friend who used & vouched for them. Hope it helps


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 29, 2019)

I can’t stop


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 29, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> I’ve admitted many times in this thread that I have problems!
> View attachment 4308339


OH HELL YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 29, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> I can’t stop
> View attachment 4308829


Super sexy. Hope to run those Freeborn genetics someday.


----------



## kermitthebud420 (Mar 29, 2019)

Just popped a few dj short old world genetics velvet krush. Reaaally fn excited, been running his blueberry for years..
Finally found a female exotic member og females, as well as humboldt don carlos females.
Wooohooo going to be a fun ride


----------



## Shua1991 (Mar 29, 2019)

GroDank101 said:


> Homegrown fantaseeds- Armageddon
> Nirvana seeds - Pure Power Plant
> Humboldt Seeds - 707 Headband
> Devils Harvest - Shoreline
> ...


Some really big yielders there, I grew kaboom and Armageddon and Nirvana's power plant as well. All of them have keepers.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 29, 2019)

S!ckN!ck said:


> Seedbankorder.com aka healthy made seeds stock Cannardo incl. the Sundae Driver series, they take CC & ship worldwide, have a friend who used & vouched for them. Hope it helps


seems like a decent seedbank, thanks for the share


----------



## Exalt84 (Mar 30, 2019)

Just grabbed
BC Ultimate Purple
Cali Alien Og, purple diesel and Strawberry OG
Humboldt Blue Fire
Humboldt Sapphire OG
Humboldt OGKZ
Dank Atomic Sour
The plug seedbank Punch the Cake
Rare Dankness Ghost train haze #1
TH Seeds Dark Star
Sweet seeds Cream Caramel

Waiting to grab black cherry punch next month as well


----------



## mjw42 (Mar 30, 2019)

Illuminati Seeds - Tootsie Roll - OG Chocolate Thai x Pestilence
VerdantGreen - Pre-98 Bubba Kush S1 
KOS - Chunky Cherry Malawi - Rev's Cherry Malawi x Tom Hill's Deep Chunk F1


----------



## JohnDee (Mar 30, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> I’ve admitted many times in this thread that I have problems!


Hi Eastcoast...well at least you don't have to lurk in dark alleys to accommodate your addiction. lol Not personally familiar with those except the G13 Skunk. I have a G13 Widow growing right now. Hope those do well for you.

Regarding the Golden Tiger I posted about. Seeds arrived promptly (from singleseedcenter) and they included 9 freebie seeds labeled KLM. Put those initials into their search and came up with Kali Mist. Could they really have sent me Serious seeds Kali Mist as a freebie? Huge seeds too. I'm rather psyched.
Cheers,
JD


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

Well, nice gift from a breeder friend. Happy I’ve met some cool people over the years.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 31, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Eastcoast...well at least you don't have to lurk in dark alleys to accommodate your addiction. lol Not personally familiar with those except the G13 Skunk. I have a G13 Widow growing right now. Hope those do well for you.
> 
> Regarding the Golden Tiger I posted about. Seeds arrived promptly (from singleseedcenter) and they included 9 freebie seeds labeled KLM. Put those initials into their search and came up with Kali Mist. Could they really have sent me Serious seeds Kali Mist as a freebie? Huge seeds too. I'm rather psyched.
> Cheers,
> JD


Thanks, you should check out Dominion seed company. He has the real deal!


----------



## everest_dope (Apr 1, 2019)

Just got these from Great Lakes from one of their fund raisers. B1G Chem x LA Confidential, Purple AK-47 x GHash, Obama Kush x OG2, GHash #4, then a freebie bag of GHash x Apollo 13. Also got a Great Lakes silicone jar. Pretty nice haul for $90. And for a good cause as well.


----------



## EmeraldØsiris (Apr 1, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> Savage Genetics Hyphy, Al’s exotic driver, Str8 gushers, Alien gushers, and GDPxGushers.


Hey bud! Nice choice in seeds. Do you happen to know the flowering time on the Str8 Gushers from Savage Gen?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 3, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Wounder when they will get a restok?


There is a restock on heavily connected if still interested.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

Those are four dj short blueberry started on the fiftinth


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks, you should check out Dominion seed company. He has the real deal!


im growing granny skunk as we speak il go grab one and send a pic


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## pthobson (Apr 3, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries, banana kush, bag of oranges. All by @Useful Seeds


----------



## medmanjoe (Apr 3, 2019)

I wanted to update everyone on my seeds from New420guyseeds.net. Ok so far I have started rusty glue, glue cookies, master orange, and sour daddy auto. Amazing germination rates. Here has been my results so far:
Rusty glue: ordered 5 seeds 100% germination 
Glue cookies ordered 5 seeds started 2 100% germination 
Master orange ordered 3 seeds 100% germination 
Sour daddy auto ordered 3 seeds 100% germination 
This is a great seed company with quality fresh seeds and great customer service. So long attitude with your high prices and terrible germination rates. New420guyseeds is best choice to spend your money.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 6, 2019)

EmeraldØsiris said:


> Hey bud! Nice choice in seeds. Do you happen to know the flowering time on the Str8 Gushers from Savage Gen?


No sir I do not.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 6, 2019)

If anyone is interested in any of the gushers crosses, SavageGenetics has everything in stock on his site right now but stock is limited so I’d jump on it fast. All fems.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2019)

I went local and bought some seeds. The people over at Dankortowne Genetics hooked me up with several free packs and a personal invite to have a visit. Dankortowne Genetics and @akbeanbrains have my respect.
 

I also hunted these gems down and bought them from that place for getting stuff. Been looking for these for about a year.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## feva (Apr 8, 2019)

Not a purchase but still new pick ups. Met a couple cool people at the Hash Bash and gave out some of my chocolate trip f3s. In return a couple of them gave me some of their genetics


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> If anyone is interested in any of the gushers crosses, SavageGenetics has everything in stock on his site right now but stock is limited so I’d jump on it fast. All fems.


Do you have regs? Since they came out first ?


----------



## Twenty20 Carlos (Apr 8, 2019)

feva said:


> Not a purchase but still new pick ups. Met a couple cool people at the Hash Bash and gave out some of my chocolate trip f3s. In return a couple of them gave me some of their geneticsView attachment 4314315 View attachment 4314316


Hey its Carlos from Twenty20. Thanks for those f3s I was hoping to find u again.


----------



## Twenty20 Carlos (Apr 8, 2019)

feva said:


> Not a purchase but still new pick ups. Met a couple cool people at the Hash Bash and gave out some of my chocolate trip f3s. In return a couple of them gave me some of their geneticsView attachment 4314315 View attachment 4314316


I appreciate the love. Keep in touch.


----------



## feva (Apr 8, 2019)

Twenty20 Carlos said:


> I appreciate the love. Keep in touch.


For sure my man. As soon as i can free up some space im gonna get at least one of those two i got from you going


----------



## Twenty20 Carlos (Apr 8, 2019)

Email me and put chocolate trip in the subject and I'll hook u up with more stuff.


----------



## feva (Apr 8, 2019)

Twenty20 Carlos said:


> Email me and put chocolate trip in the subject and I'll hook u up with more stuff.


You sir are to kind. I greatly appreciate that.


----------



## Outlast (Apr 9, 2019)

Picked up
3x sumo seeds cbd Caramel cookie
1x emerald triangle blueberry headband
Freebies
1x g13 labs og13
1x HSO Three blue kings
In town I got a 5 pack of strawberry cough auto’s from Sonoma seeds. Only planted the 5 strawberry coughs so far, all 5 germed and popped. All is good fam, Happy season


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you have regs? Since they came out first ?


All my Savage Genetics beans are Fems except for the Cherry Dawg Punch is regs. I have a bunch of Envy beans that are regs.


----------



## IrocZ (Apr 10, 2019)

I don't know if this counts, but I pre-ordered some Heisenbeans.
These showed up today, with a note saying "On Me Homie H-"

Heisen has hooked me up, first with some Ghost OG Bastards, and this showed up today.
I've been very pleased with his customer service as well!!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 11, 2019)

Got these through a trade. Anxious to work with the Strawberry Dogshit f4's


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 11, 2019)

Jaws Jane’s OG F1, Jaws Jezebel OG and two packs of Jaws Fruity Pebbles OG F3. Couldn’t help myself again I had to jump on them.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 11, 2019)

If anyone is interested in getting their hands on the Jaws Fruity Pebble OG F3 hit up Great Lakes Genetics before they’re gone. Buy two packs of Jaws Genetics and pick your freebie packs. There was a few different jaws packs to choose from I chose the FPOG F3 for both my freebie packs. Great Lakes is also having their 420 sale right now. Killer prices on the whole site.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 12, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> If anyone is interested in getting their hands on the Jaws Fruity Pebble OG F3 hit up Great Lakes Genetics before they’re gone. Buy two packs of Jaws Genetics and pick your freebie packs. There was a few different jaws packs to choose from I chose the FPOG F3 for both my freebie packs. Great Lakes is also having their 420 sale right now. Killer prices on the whole site.


Alien is about to bring that line back. He has been working it.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Alien is about to bring that line back. He has been working it.


I know I’m excited, I’m on the waiting list for that also. Once I get Aliens I’ll have the FPOG from them, jaws and med man.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 12, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> I know I’m excited, I’m on the waiting list for that also. Once I get Aliens I’ll have the FPOG from them, jaws and med man.


Puff Puff Pass Cultivars Has a FPOG Auto if you wanted a auto version of it


----------



## RevRico (Apr 12, 2019)

Just placed an order for Gummy Bear and GG4xNinja turtles last night.

I wish more strains had pictures or results listed on their page, but I'm trying the American banks anyway.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 12, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> I know I’m excited, I’m on the waiting list for that also. Once I get Aliens I’ll have the FPOG from them, jaws and med man.


Aliens Is the Only one that matters.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 12, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Aliens Is the Only one that matters.


I cant wait but i bet anythng they will be 200-300$ a pack.. i would guess 300$ since they already want 300$ for fpog x sour apple ibl


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 12, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> If anyone is interested in getting their hands on the Jaws Fruity Pebble OG F3 hit up Great Lakes Genetics before they’re gone. Buy two packs of Jaws Genetics and pick your freebie packs. There was a few different jaws packs to choose from I chose the FPOG F3 for both my freebie packs. Great Lakes is also having their 420 sale right now. Killer prices on the whole site.


It was already too late by the time you posted this. I had a FPOG F3 freebie sniped out of my cart by like 6:30pm. Went to checkout and it flashed back to cart and showed it was out of stock. I think I saw on IG that he’s not planning to make more FPOG in the near term, too many other strains he wants to play with. So might want to snatch them up if/when you find them.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 12, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> It was already too late by the time you posted this. I had a FPOG F3 freebie sniped out of my cart by like 6:30pm. Went to checkout and it flashed back to cart and showed it was out of stock. I think I saw on IG that he’s not planning to make more FPOG in the near term, too many other strains he wants to play with. So might want to snatch them up if/when you find them.


My buddy grew a fire 10wk fpog f3 freebie..nice terps 
..

I had just as much good luck with jaws freebies as I have testers and paid for packs. Blueberry tres stardawg was a standout


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 12, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> My buddy grew a fire 10wk fpog f3 freebie..nice terps
> ..
> 
> I had just as much good luck with jaws freebies as I have testers and paid for packs. Blueberry tres stardawg was a standout


Yeah I wasn’t trying to knock the fact it was a freebie. People snatched up those freebies because they knew what they were getting I think.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 12, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Yeah I wasn’t trying to knock the fact it was a freebie. People snatched up those freebies because they knew what they were getting I think.


I contemplated for over a day whether I really needed to spend more money on beans until I said F it I need to pull the trigger on the Jaws gear for those FPOG freebie packs. Been wanting to try his gear anyways the freebies just made it that much sweeter.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 12, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> I cant wait but i bet anythng they will be 200-300$ a pack.. i would guess 300$ since they already want 300$ for fpog x sour apple ibl


I’d pay 300 for a pack of Alien’s FPOG without even hesitating. I actually seen their announcement late with the chance to get on their waiting list for it. 

Still sent the email so hopefully I was put on that list still. Never got kicked back or anything though so fingers crossed. 

Ever since I got into this there are certain strains I’ve always wanted to get my hands on. That one being in the top 5. My love for that strain goes way back to when a friend of mine says close your eyes. So I did and he stuck a bag to my nose and I was blown away. Still hate myself for not trying it at the time. Have never in my life seen it again.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 12, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> My buddy grew a fire 10wk fpog f3 freebie..nice terps
> ..
> 
> I had just as much good luck with jaws freebies as I have testers and paid for packs. Blueberry tres stardawg was a standout


Speaking of testers I can’t wait to try out these Envy push pops testers. Not sure when I’m gonna pop them though. I have so much fire I don’t know what to pop first out of my recent last couple month binge of bean buying lol.

Staying on top of available pre orders, future releases/re releases daily has gotten to be quite the expensive habit. But it’s worth it when you look and say well shit I shouldn’t have passed those up now who knows when they’ll be back around. Oh well I’ll always come up with excuses to justify my gear purchases lol.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 13, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> I’d pay 300 for a pack of Alien’s FPOG without even hesitating. I actually seen their announcement late with the chance to get on their waiting list for it.
> 
> Still sent the email so hopefully I was put on that list still. Never got kicked back or anything though so fingers crossed.
> 
> Ever since I got into this there are certain strains I’ve always wanted to get my hands on. That one being in the top 5. My love for that strain goes way back to when a friend of mine says close your eyes. So I did and he stuck a bag to my nose and I was blown away. Still hate myself for not trying it at the time. Have never in my life seen it again.


I put myself on the list that day an hour or so after the post and still havnt heard anything


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 13, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> I put myself on the list that day an hour or so after the post and still havnt heard anything


Yeah I haven’t heard anything either they said it wouldn’t be right away and would hit people up in the order they signed up. I can’t even imagine how many people are on that list haha!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2019)

My order recently arrived.

The Real Seed Company

Region: Himalaya
*Strain: Nanda Devi*
Genetics: Pure Himalayan Resin Landrace
Sourcing: Personally collected at source in Kumaon

Region: Middle East
*Strain: Sinai*
Genetics: Pure Egyptian 'Drug' Landrace
Sourcing: Personally collected at source in Sinai

Region: Tropical India
*Strain: Kerala*
Genetics: Pure South Indian Ganja Landrace
Sourcing: Personally collected at source in Idukki District, Kerala

Region: Southeast Asia
*Strain: Highland Thai*
Genetics: Northern Thai-Burmese Landrace
Sourcing: These seeds are second-generation, reproduced through open-pollination outside Thailand.


Also got a couple packs from Cannabiogen. A *Caribe* and a *Mangobiche Kush*. I ordered the Columbian Mangobiche but they sent the kush hybrid instead. They cost more so I'm not going to bother complaining about their mistake. Also made another order for everything from The Real Seed Company that wasn't sold out. Should have that soon. I got ten freebies with the order. Three Jack Herrer fems, three Bruce Banger fems, two RQS Diesel auto's, and two Blue Amnesia auto's. I'm giving the freebies away to friends for free. I have no use for them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2019)

Spazz24 said:


> Yeah I haven’t heard anything either they said it wouldn’t be right away and would hit people up in the order they signed up. I can’t even imagine how many people are on that list haha!


I could hit up alien and ask him if he has a time release schedule for them and see where he is at.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2019)

As stated I got hyphy


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 18, 2019)

Bought from Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## Houstini (Apr 18, 2019)

Obligatory 420 promo purchase, can’t pass up a promo. Plus, I need a new phatty puck from GLG


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 20, 2019)

Sales were too tempting. Didn't need seeds at all lol
Bodhi
The Fuzz
Lemon HP V2 freebie

Red Eye :
Dog Trap
Pink Nebula
Blueberry Ice Cream freebie

Second Generation:
Clown Royale
Whitaker Blues freebie.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 22, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4319095 View attachment 4319096 As stated I got hyphy



I got alien gushers and a freebie edleberry gdp x gushers


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 22, 2019)

just got a nother order in from HONEST today and lots of free be love as well.he is a good person to do busness with and I have had 100 percent of all my beans sprout from him.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## greencropper (Apr 22, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4322031


is that like 50 beans in those freebie tubes? wow!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 22, 2019)

greencropper said:


> is that like 50 beans in those freebie tubes? wow!


there's over 30 beans in each freebie tube.The Dosidos Bx freebie had the most(46)

i only open 2 packs so far(Face Punch and Cocoa Bananas) and there were 24 and 27 beans in those packs

Honest really looks out for his customers.Definitely the most generous breeder Ive dealt with


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 23, 2019)

Just sent in cash for my first order at headie. Ordered:
- Polecat 91 BX from Dominion
- Gorilla Fume' from Lucky Dog

Both these look and sound pretty special. Happy 420 errrbody.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 23, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4322031


Breeder’s packs. Friggin eh!


----------



## macamus33 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on a pack of Ethos Genetics "Orange Kush Cake F1" regular seeds. Looking forward to trying this strain. Just released on 420.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Super sexy. Hope to run those Freeborn genetics someday.


how does one procure some freeborn selections? im a huge fan of meangene but i never grew his stuff. the guy is so open and informatiove when he talks and of course the black lime etc. the closest i have is a cross someone gave me with black lime reserve. havent grwon it yet tho. i would love to know how to get a real breeder pack...i live in a dark zone btw


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> how does one procure some freeborn selections? im a huge fan of meangene but i never grew his stuff. the guy is so open and informatiove when he talks and of course the black lime etc. the closest i have is a cross someone gave me with black lime reserve. havent grwon it yet tho. i would love to know how to get a real breeder pack...i live in a dark zone btw


https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/freeborn-selections/
https://neptuneseedbank.com/product-category/breeders/freeborn-selections/
https://heavilyconnected.com/product-tag/freeborn-selections-genetics/


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 23, 2019)

word up


----------



## feva (Apr 23, 2019)

whats in those 707 packs?


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 23, 2019)

feva said:


> whats in those 707 packs?


707 kush
gelato 33 chem
pineapple thai 
I have a few of his other packs stashed away also.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 24, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4322031


Don't know much about these guys but I love seeing this sort of generosity. Realistically, seeds are pretty cheap to produce. You pay for the time and effort. Giving a few extras basically costs nothing while making the customer extra happy.


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 27, 2019)

Snagged 4 packs of "Snow Moon" by Ace seeds. Looking for a fruity Hashplant.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 27, 2019)

I ordered a pack of platinum punch from In House and got a pile of freebies.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 27, 2019)

1 pack of Alien Rock Candy x MAC
2 packs of Oregon Huckleberry IBL


----------



## Caliishigh (Apr 28, 2019)

Just planted 4 of each last night ....
Sapphire scout( GSC x True OG )
OGKZ (ZKITTLES x OG Kush breath) 
Wondering if I should pick up another 4x2x6 tent and run em in 3 gallon smart pots or cram the shit out of this 4x2 I can fit 8 3 gallon smart pots in there perfectly and with my new gift to myself ( electric sky es 300) there will be no issues with lighting up and penetrating such a dense canopy I hope....can't wait till these are done definitely gonna plant the last 2 of the beans for mother's for my fall/winter grow....oh I can't wait till fall/winter lower temps means terpene overload...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 28, 2019)

I've got a few on the way


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 28, 2019)

I just received my Mass Stardawg illuminati X star pupil. Really cant wait for this but I'll have to 10-11 week flower


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 28, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I just received my Mass Stardawg illuminati X star pupil. Really cant wait for this but I'll have to 10-11 week flower


From what I’ve seen, it looks to be well worth the wait. Patience is rewarded.


----------



## HazednConfused (Apr 28, 2019)

Sacramento based 
https://www.growerschoiceseeds.com/shop/cannabis-seeds/og-kush-feminized-cannabis-seeds/
Did a tiny, test order to try them out. Got the seeds in 7 days, after order placed. They have a disclaimer that they need a few extra days getting the orders ready since its peak season right now, but not bad at all, compared to 2-4week overseas shipping. Actual shipping time was 2 day delivery. 
Seeds have almost a 5 star review. Should be fire!


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2019)

Got a pack of peanut butter punch from secret society seed co. Never heard much about them but figured id give em a shot


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 29, 2019)

First of two deliveries got here 
Kinda hella fast too honestly


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 29, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Got a pack of peanut butter punch from secret society seed co. Never heard much about them but figured id give em a shot


Here is secret society Night King (jabberwocky x purple punch 2.0


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Here is secret society Night King (jabberwocky x purple punch 2.0


Hell yea I wanted that one, rubber match or pbp so just got one pack for now. How was germ rate and any herms? The punch male they use seems to be killer


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 29, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Hell yea I wanted that one, rubber match or pbp so just got one pack for now. How was germ rate and any herms? The punch male they use seems to be killer


100% germ with no hermi issues. Easy grow


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 30, 2019)

Last round came in 
Pretty stoked 
10 fast buds AF         And I'm done till next 420 sale lol


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 2, 2019)

From Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## Mellow old School (May 2, 2019)

Just popped some Skunk Therapy and some Skunk Tosis from The Nature Farm, really keen on seeing what these genetics will bring me, *High *hopes...


----------



## Shua1991 (May 2, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Eastcoast...well at least you don't have to lurk in dark alleys to accommodate your addiction. lol Not personally familiar with those except the G13 Skunk. I have a G13 Widow growing right now. Hope those do well for you.
> 
> Regarding the Golden Tiger I posted about. Seeds arrived promptly (from singleseedcenter) and they included 9 freebie seeds labeled KLM. Put those initials into their search and came up with Kali Mist. Could they really have sent me Serious seeds Kali Mist as a freebie? Huge seeds too. I'm rather psyched.
> Cheers,
> JD


I hope that golden tiger will serve you well, I'm growing some now, about 10-11 weeks into flower. I expect about 13-14 weeks in my tent, though I currently have them at 11/13 light schedule, as they can go 15-16 weeks in 12/12. Totem pole phenotypes are very Thai leaning, and should be cured 3 Months before they reach their peak psychedelic effect.


----------



## JohnDee (May 2, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> I hope that golden tiger will serve you well, I'm gowiny some now, about 10-11 weeks into flower, I expect about 13-14 wreks the norm, though I grabbed w them at 11/13 light schedule, as they can go 15-16 weeks in 12/12. Totem pole phenotypes are very Thai leaning, and should be cured 3 Months before they teach their peak psychedelic effect


Thanks for the info...I have three GT seedlings just at the beginning of their life. So I guess I have 3 or 4 months to go! I really wanted to try the Malawi COB curing method Tangwena wrote about. But I have plenty of time to get that organized.
JD


----------



## skuba (May 2, 2019)

Archive Dirt Nap
Dominion’s Burnout Chem
And CSI Humboldt “Hello”

And I am DONE buying seeds for a while


----------



## rollinfunk (May 3, 2019)

skuba said:


> Archive Dirt Nap
> Dominion’s Burnout Chem
> And CSI Humboldt “Hello”
> 
> And I am DONE buying seeds for a


Don’t write it down or you’ll jinx yourself!!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 3, 2019)

Tony greens pine tar Kush crossed with Gorilla bubble. Also got 7 free gorilla bubble bx4.


----------



## appleseeddude (May 3, 2019)

I just got some Blueberry haze from ebay.look under hemp seeds.They are super cheap and alot of sellers all different strains.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 3, 2019)

appleseeddude said:


> I just got some Blueberry haze from ebay.look under hemp seeds.They are super cheap and alot of sellers all different strains.


Hope it works out for you. I’ll take my chances elsewhere though.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 6, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> 707 kush
> gelato 33 chem
> pineapple thai
> I have a few of his other packs stashed away also.


Best are Snowcone and Lemon Dawg, but those where released two years ago. Things get old fast in todays times.


----------



## Caliishigh (May 7, 2019)

After reading this post and seeing all the fire strains everyone's got it gave me an itch to order some more beans ...so I decided to try out garden of green genetics and some good old dinafem....wedding cake and exodus cheese from garden of green...and ocean grown cookies and blueberry cookies from dinafem...I know the dinafem strains will be fire but idk about the garden Of green genetics they had a good deal goin so I decided I'd give em a try anybody have any experience with their strains?


----------



## macamus33 (May 9, 2019)

Just bought a pack of Ethos Genetics the "10th Planet". Got in mail in 5 days, great service from Grey beard.


----------



## Dude74 (May 16, 2019)

Radogear


----------



## Flash63 (May 16, 2019)

Ace seeds..killer A5 Haze.


----------



## hunman (May 16, 2019)

Ripper Seeds Zombie Kush.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2019)

Made 1st couple of purchases from attitude since 2009-2010, lol.

Wanted female seed's c99 and some nirvana gear.

Ended up getting:
Female seeds c99
Dna lemon skunk, got 2 free sour kosher w/ purchase
Nirvana's
Ppp
Mango skunk
Snow white
Papaya

Theyre coming with a bunch of freebies but nothing rememberable. Probably give the freebies away as prizes on ig.

Hate ordering from out of the country but can't find female or nirvana in the states.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (May 16, 2019)

Picked up these recently:


Plus I have 4 packs of Bodhi inbound from GLG: 2 x Sunshine Daydream, Wookie 7 x Dread Bread, and Space Cake
Also popped another GPS order yesterday Dubstep on reverse auction for an irresistible price.

(I'll never be able to grow all these beans)


----------



## Hempire828 (May 16, 2019)

Greenpoint; Chinook Haze, Pig Whistle, & Genius Granddaddy Purple

Great Lake Genetics; Bodhi Soar.. wanted this badly.. I consider this true REEFER.
Freebies included Lucky Wookie 8.. my cereal so to speak.... with another set of freebies from Bad Dawg Genetics.. I’m going with the freebies first.. I believe it’s some fire in them as well. Damn I don’t know if I can grow all my beans out before I’m satisfied...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 16, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> View attachment 4334325 Radogear


Ha ha I make purchases trying to snag some of those sour strawberry crosses and can never get the dang things...might just have to place 2 separate orders and cross my fingers.


----------



## hunman (May 26, 2019)

Barny's Farm GZ


----------



## chiefer888 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 2, 2019)

Latest purchase

Kumaoni
Chitrali
Mazar-i-Sharif
Syrian

And some freebie fem seeds that I'll give away to friends.


Region: Himalaya
Strain: Kumaoni
Genetics: Pure Multipurpose Himalayan Landrace 
Sourcing: Personally collected at source in Kumaon 


Region: Hindu Kush
Strain: Chitrali
Genetics: Pure Hindu Kush Charas Landrace 
Sourcing: Personally collected at source in Yarkhun Valley 


Region: Hindu Kush
Strain: Mazar-i-Sharif
Genetics: Pure Afghan Resin Landrace 
Sourcing: Afghan charas and seed merchant, Peshawar (2007) 


Region: Middle East
Strain: Syrian
Genetics: Pure Syrian Resin Landrace 
Sourcing: Obtained via gene bank


----------



## CikaBika (Jun 2, 2019)

Ripper Seeds Criminal +


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 3, 2019)

I’ll relapsed again. Got 2 packs of heisenbeans for $58. Got Ecsd and adub S1s. I wasn’t going to buy anymore until I see more flower reports, but I couldn’t pass up the deal. I have 2 Walter whites in veg and just soaked a punch buggy so I’ll have a report for heisen in a couple of months.


----------



## ZioFrancolino (Jun 4, 2019)

Ripper Seeds Zombie Kush


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 4, 2019)

Goofy Grape through seed outlet and I got Sherlock’s Gift, Graveyard Whistler and Kandi Dick packs as freebies


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 4, 2019)

My latest seed purchases.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 4, 2019)

-Bodhi-
•Raspberry Hashplant 12 seeds
•Lavender Jack 12seeds
•6pack of Space Cake (Sativa brother fundraiser)
•Free pack Terpenado

-Space Genetix-
•Wonka Bars

-Freebies-
_ Bad dawg •Cindy 13 and Chem D x Apollo13


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> My latest seed purchases.
> View attachment 4345232 View attachment 4345233 View attachment 4345234


Nice Nice. I have some of Inks New gear too. (I Think there is a thread like Pisces) I was going to post there.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Psychonautic83 (Jun 5, 2019)

I just put in a stealthy cash order cause the lady approved my last $200 order during the attitude birthday special. "I won't need anymore for a while!"
Heh, just got a golden tiger in today, new order soon.  I've been eyeing Kali Mist..


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Nice Nice. I have some of Inks New gear too. (I Think there is a thread like Pisces) I was going to post there.


I grew out his Mass Appeal a couple years ago. It was superb. 
Ordered the 2 and got the Enterprise for free. A free $75 pack is pretty awesome in my book.

I can't wait to try the Irukandji. His Mamba is supposed to be a face melter.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 6, 2019)

Psychonautic83 said:


> I just put in a stealthy cash order cause the lady approved my last $200 order during the attitude birthday special. "I won't need anymore for a while!"
> Heh, just got a golden tiger in today, new order soon.  I've been eyeing Kali Mist..


I have a pack of Golden Tiger. Haven't had a chance to grow any yet though. I've heard good things.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 10, 2019)

It went down to $34.48 so I had to jump on it to try GREENPOINT out finally. Used ROLLITUP at checkout for $3.45 off shipping but heard it was free with the code


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 10, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I have a pack of Golden Tiger. Haven't had a chance to grow any yet though. I've heard good things.


Where did you purchase the gt, x


----------



## R Burns (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 10, 2019)

Got to meet with some cool peeps, this weekend. I grabbed the blockhead and the foul mouth. My bro grabbed the freebird kush. The rest were freebies or gifts. The little vials are solfire 3pks of jersey sherb and cake boss. (Not pictured: another pack of confucious and a couple more solfire vials.) 
Motarebel and solfire are good people.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 10, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Where did you purchase the gt, x


I got mine through Sensible Seeds based in the UK but I've noticed that GYO Seeds carries ACE genetics as well and they're based in the USA.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 13, 2019)

Had no clue the cookies fam was selling seeds. $500 is ridiculous tho..
Anybody use Sol Seeds?? Anyone ever grow the Cookie Fam Genetics? Londonpound Cake?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 13, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Had no clue the cookies fam was selling seeds. $500 is ridiculous tho..
> Anybody use Sol Seeds?? Anyone ever grow the Cookie Fam Genetics? Londonpound Cake?View attachment 4349352



That's ridiculous. I don't care what some people say. The prices are insane and not worth it. I'll never pay that. It's like those $2000 clones. It's a joke and money grab targeting the naive.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 13, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Had no clue the cookies fam was selling seeds. $500 is ridiculous tho..
> Anybody use Sol Seeds?? Anyone ever grow the Cookie Fam Genetics? Londonpound Cake?View attachment 4349352


There seeds are usually $800 a pack when first released smh

Never grew any of their stuff before and probably never will but I’ve smoked LPC and most of their other strains 

Its fire but not worth $500 for a pack


edit: isn’t Candy Rain the strain that everyone was asking for a refund for because none of the seeds popped?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 13, 2019)

xtsho said:


> That's ridiculous. I don't care what some people say. The prices are insane and not worth it. I'll never pay that. It's like those $2000 clones. It's a joke and money grab targeting the naive.


Yea I hope they shut those fools down lol ridiculous! Nobody was paying $800 so they bumped it down to $500 lol


----------



## xtsho (Jun 13, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> There seeds are usually $800 a pack when first released smh
> 
> Never grew any of their stuff before and probably never will but I’ve smoked LPC and most of their other strains
> 
> ...


It's definitely not worth $500 a pack. There is a reason seed prices have been going up astronomically the last couple of years. Foolish people willing to pay. They crossed a couple strains. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 13, 2019)

I have no clue but wouldn’t be surprised. Berner is fake as fuck and just about getting rich. I had just realized they sell seeds. I’d never pay $300 for their seeds let alone $500 or $800 . If I heard they germinate properly I might pay $250 lol 


Zipz55 said:


> There seeds are usually $800 a pack when first released smh
> 
> Never grew any of their stuff before and probably never will but I’ve smoked LPC and most of their other strains
> 
> ...


----------



## gwheels (Jun 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans Purple Cake, Stardawg Corey cut, Adub, Wedding dub to go with the hoard. (GG4, Skeleton cookies, space gorilla, purple punch, walter white, dubstep).

The filtration will be tested late August....


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## cleverpiggy (Jun 13, 2019)

Bodhi Nikah, (TK X OMG)


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bodhi packs I’ve accumulated since 420

I got 4 more on the way


----------



## Varulv (Jun 14, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Bodhi packs I’ve accumulated since 420
> 
> I got 4 more on the way


That is an impressive collection! Do you have any info on the Eternal Sunshine?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 14, 2019)

Varulv said:


> That is an impressive collection! Do you have any info on the Eternal Sunshine?


No,haven’t grown it yet

All I know is the Hawaiian leaning phenos have a long flowering time(14-16 weeks)

@reallybigjesusfreak grew it.Maybe he can give you more info on the cross


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 14, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> No,haven’t grown it yet
> 
> All I know is the Hawaiian leaning phenos have a long flowering time(14-16 weeks)
> 
> @reallybigjesusfreak grew it.Maybe he can give you more info on the cross


long sativa spears that really chunked up from the OMG. mine smells like grapefruit soda, sort of like my j1hasplant. 15-16 week flower time, completely worth it. if you can just run one or two in the back of your tent over two runs and you will be fine. hefty provider.


----------



## Valhalla-smoker (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm a newbie grower and I'm currently growing Kush-n-cheese from rqs and sweet rebel from Christiania. 

My last buy was Northern light and west coast og. Can't wait to try them..


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 14, 2019)

So there is a good 1k or 2 worth of beans I’ve got floating around in shopping carts at any given time......I really have a problem. Part of that problem is I’m low on funds, lol

So I bought one pack of useful and it came with a pack of free beans and a BUNCH of free stickers courtesy of JBC


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 15, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> View attachment 4350091 So there is a good 1k or 2 worth of beans I’ve got floating around in shopping carts at any given time......I really have a problem. Part of that problem is I’m low on funds, lol
> 
> So I bought one pack of useful and it came with a pack of free beans and a BUNCH of free stickers courtesy of JBC


My problem is similar. Except it’s more like I see something amazing that someone else grew and the next thing I know the seeds show up in my mailbox. I’ve been spending a lot of time talking myself out of buying seeds.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 22, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> My problem is similar. Except it’s more like I see something amazing that someone else grew and the next thing I know the seeds show up in my mailbox. I’ve been spending a lot of time talking myself out of buying seeds.



With the way these chuckers are spitting out crosses these days there is no guarantee that what someone else grew will be the same thing you get.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 22, 2019)

Just picked up a pack of 6Mil and Sis Skunk from Dominion. 

Seemed like the right thing to do at the time.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Pretty stoked to play with Rebels Blue Dream.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 23, 2019)

xtsho said:


> With the way these chuckers are spitting out crosses these days there is no guarantee that what someone else grew will be the same thing you get.


‘Tis true, but also depends on the breeders/chuckers you pay attention to. If I can’t get or find more info about someone’s seeds than “it’s the best ever” or “it’s super frosty, just look at this pic” I don’t give them much attention and definitely don’t give them my money. 

I’ll admit I have a lot of Bodhi packs and a fair number of packs from other breeders/chuckers I consider reputable like Dominion, Useful, Strayfox, among others (i.e., people who aren’t just selling trash with a flashy label for hundreds of bucks a pack). Pretty sure most of these will net something similar to what others have grown.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Bodhi packs I’ve accumulated since 420
> 
> I got 4 more on the way
> 
> View attachment 4349442 View attachment 4349443 View attachment 4349445


there no good to you if there not growing.lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## pthobson (Jun 29, 2019)

Useful seeds Chocolate sunset


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## doniawon (Jul 1, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Bodhi packs I’ve accumulated since 420
> 
> I got 4 more on the way
> 
> View attachment 4349442 View attachment 4349443 View attachment 4349445


Blue sunshine. How did I miss that!?. 
Extremely intrested n that one. 

Haven't made an order n years .. think it's time.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 2, 2019)

Spliff Strawberry - Spliff Seeds
Afghan - Spliff Seeds
Lemon Alien Dawg F2 - THC Development
EWOK F2 - THC Development
Catpiss - 707 Seeds

Feeding my addiction Once again...


----------



## cindysid (Jul 2, 2019)

I sent some money to Genuity and told him to pick some out for me. He has yet to disappoint. Also getting some Meltdown and Slymballs from BobBitchen.,,,,not to mention the ones I bought form GPS....the addiction is serious.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 2, 2019)

Bison Breath
Eagle Scout
Raindance
Dreamcatcher
Cowboy Kush
GPS gear..these auctions got me going...


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Bison Breath
> Eagle Scout
> Raindance
> Dreamcatcher
> ...


excited about them all...


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 2, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I sent some money to Genuity and told him to pick some out for me. He has yet to disappoint. Also getting some Meltdown and Slymballs from BobBitchen.,,,,not to mention the ones I bought form GPS....the addiction is serious.


I’m feeling you Cindy , I recon if it was legal where I am I’d have the whole block full of plants


----------



## macamus33 (Jul 2, 2019)

Just picked up some "Texas butter" beans on something called a reverse auction from GPS. Unbelievable price on these beans on reverse auction. I have never bought or grown any GPS strains. They have me excited to try this strain.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 2, 2019)

It would be easier to list the GPS strains that I didn't buy....I think I'm missing Snake Oil, Black Banana, and Lightning Diesel. Please hold off the BOGOs for a while @Gu~ LOL


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 2, 2019)

cindysid said:


> It would be easier to list the GPS strains that I didn't buy....I think I'm missing Snake Oil, Black Banana, and Lightning Diesel. Please hold off the BOGOs for a while @Gu~ LOL


Have you tried the cackleberry


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 2, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Have you tried the cackleberry


One of my favorite strains!!


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 2, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> One of my favorite strains!!


Have you grown it outdoors


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 3, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Have you grown it outdoors


I did cackleberry and i had a hard rain for like 4-5 days and it got bud rot plus the one female i had in a few seeds i grew but the was last year this year i got more going and all are doing well so far


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 3, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> I did cackleberry and i had a hard rain for like 4-5 days and it got bud rot plus the one female i had in a few seeds i grew but the was last year this year i got more going and all are doing well so far[/QUOTE. Keep us updated with your grow if don’t mind,I’ve just planted some today,they’ll be under lights for a couple of months then outside,I’ve never grown them before but the pics I’ve seen look impressive


----------



## cindysid (Jul 3, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Have you tried the cackleberry


Yes I have and it's one of my favorites! I grew some before and lost the mother. Just started some new seedlings. Hope I get a similar pheno.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 3, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Have you grown it outdoors


I did it outdoors had a little rot on it very nice super creeper  buzz.... mine was a heavy stardawg leaner


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 6, 2019)

Snow HIgh: Purple Mexican Thai - Maduro x (Acapulco Gold x C99)
Hazeman Seeds: Elephant Stomper - Purple Elephant x (Grape Stomper x Aloha WW)
Bodhi: Black Triangle - TK Triangle Kush clone x Ndn Guys '88 g13-HP


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> Ace seeds..killer A5 Haze.


lucky you!!


----------



## 806KING (Jul 7, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Had no clue the cookies fam was selling seeds. $500 is ridiculous tho..
> Anybody use Sol Seeds?? Anyone ever grow the Cookie Fam Genetics? Londonpound Cake?View attachment 4349352


As far as the cookies strains I wouldn’t pay that shit ! But sol seeds is good in my book always came threw for me


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 15, 2019)

1 Kali mist and 1 Gorilla girl.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Psychonautic83 (Aug 1, 2019)

One day I'll be able to give into the seed acquisition syndrome with in-house, bodhi and all these other amaze genetics. For now I'm digging joints and going for yield this run. (Incredible bulk, blue dream and green crack)


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 1, 2019)

Sour d


----------



## antonioverde (Aug 1, 2019)

Ya lucky dawg. Gratz on those


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 1, 2019)

Arrived today. The little tube is a special one that's an upcoming release. Not sure if it's been announced yet, so I don't want to spill the beans (pun intended) without knowing, but let's just say it may be the most exciting one on the table.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 7, 2019)

Missed out on the recent drops of karma’s sour d. But did pick up a pack of sour power og and a pack of tha melon that I’ve been waiting for restocks of for awhile.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 7, 2019)

Last purchase for awhile. Serious this time lol


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 7, 2019)

more for the stash


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Dewin420 (Aug 7, 2019)

Got a wack of these from honest but dont think he is doing anymore until he is better. These strains looked tasty. Cant wait to start them


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes she does look tasty!


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> View attachment 4375817
> Got a wack of these from honest but dont think he is doing anymore until he is better. These strains looked tasty. Cant wait to start them


Honest always hooks those packs up with hella beans 

I got some SJ and The Dessert on the way now

I keep saying I need to get Chocolate Frosted Sherb but always end up getting something else...maybe next time


----------



## Dewin420 (Aug 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Honest always hooks those packs up with hella beans
> 
> I got some SJ and The Dessert on the way now
> 
> I keep saying I need to get Chocolate Frosted Sherb but always end up getting something else...maybe next time


You get any of the blue hurricane? Havent even started any of those seeds i got from him. Gonna wait for outdoor to finish before i start anymore indoor. As i jave quite the variety on the go indoors and am gonna need someplace to dry all my putdoor. If it finishes


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> You get any of the blue hurricane? Havent even started any of those seeds i got from him. Gonna wait for outdoor to finish before i start anymore indoor. As i jave quite the variety on the go indoors and am gonna need someplace to dry all my putdoor. If it finishesView attachment 4375877


Nope never got any Blue Hurricane or any of the BH fem crosses


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> Yes she does look tasty!View attachment 4375821


Yes she does flash!! But those sour ladies you're gonna have will be just as pretty.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello everyone. First time posting to RIU
Just got these in. Also have some more GPS seeds incoming.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 13, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Hello everyone. First time posting to RIU
> Just got these in. Also have some more GPS seeds incoming.


Really enjoy Big Buddha. Hope you find something nice in them.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Aug 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Really enjoy Big Buddha. Hope you find something nice in them.


Me as well . I am currently looking into buying a house so these won't be going into soil until next year yet I still am anxious to see what they bring.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 19, 2019)

Picked up G6 from glo and got the other 3 direct from Honest 

The green puck is Mint Chocolate Chip bx


----------



## Palomar (Aug 19, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4365491


Those beanhoarders look like great crosses. Interested in any experience with these.

respect,
pal


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 21, 2019)

Palomar said:


> Those beanhoarders look like great crosses. Interested in any experience with these.
> 
> respect,
> pal


I probably won’t run them until next year but I’ll be sure to post about when I do


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 21, 2019)

Got 1 more order on the way and I think I’m done buying seeds until black friday...hopefully lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 22, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4383558


Ooh that Lip Smacker


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 26, 2019)

Found me two rare gems


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Rivendell (Aug 27, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> Found me two rare gems


Did you find these from a US source? Ran those and hashberry a decade ago and would love to find some available in the states.


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 27, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Did you find these from a US source? Ran those and hashberry a decade ago and would love to find some available in the states.


No sadly got em over seas seed bank but they sold out right after i order them.

Found this over on seedfinder
https://www.idgseeds.com/product/idgseeds-mandala-2/

Shame there 100$ for f2 10 seeds and i just got them two packs for 80$ lol


----------



## Dewin420 (Aug 27, 2019)

Cant wait to pop these girls. Might be awhile though. Since i have turned into a collector of seeds.lol. i49 is pretty sweet if you live on the west coast of canada. Usually2-3 days before they show up at your door. I have ran blue dream,gorilla skittles,and c99xblueberry and am please with the results from the 3 strains i have ran so far. Still have some honest genetics to run. Got a 150 seeds from him.lol. could be awhile since i only flower 3-4 plants at a time.hahaha


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 27, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> View attachment 4385553


It was you!!! I've been checking on that Dan's bin every couple weeks for months. Finally ready to pull the trigger, last week and. . .gone! Nice haul, bud and good on you for supporting the community

I can't say enough about Limos and the Ninefold Collective. Those medicine cookies bx, alone, are worth the price of that bin.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 27, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It was you!!! I've been checking on that Dan's bin every couple weeks for months. Finally ready to pull the trigger, last week and. . .gone! Nice haul, bud and good on you for supporting the community
> 
> I can't say enough about Limos and the Ninefold Collective. Those medicine cookies bx, alone, are worth the price of that bin.


Yeah man I never talked to Dansbuds too much other than replying to each other over at ICmag. But he was kind enough to offer a brand new 12 pack of blumats for free, not even shipping so I felt it was the least I could do. RIP brother


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 27, 2019)

Also had to add this to the collection!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 31, 2019)

Bought three new packs two of them heirlooms.

Brother Mendel's Selections
'82 Durban Poison (Ed Rosenthal)
'95 Romulan (BC Growers Association)
Mendel's Purps


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 31, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Did you find these from a US source? Ran those and hashberry a decade ago and would love to find some available in the states.


Hashberry is nice. Mandala #1 is exquisite. Seedsman carries Mandala Seeds products. They are basically a U.S. source at this point, as you send payment to a U.S. address and your order ships to you from a U.S. address. There may be a week or two of transit time while the hub waits for a package containing multiple orders to arrive from overseas, but your individual package won't go through customs with your name on it at all.

Also... got an email from Mike at Mandala a month or so ago. They will be restocking all their vendors with fresh seed around late October/early November, including Mandala #1.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 31, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Bought three new packs two of them heirlooms.
> 
> Brother Mendel's Selections
> '82 Durban Poison (Ed Rosenthal)
> ...


Where can you find Mendel's stuff these days? I still have some of the Apollo 13 F4s he did for Motarebel Seeds back in the day. Would love some good old school Durban and Romulan lines.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 31, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Hashberry is nice. Mandala #1 is exquisite. Seedsman carries Mandala Seeds products. They are basically a U.S. source at this point, as you send payment to a U.S. address and your order ships to you from a U.S. address. There may be a week or two of transit time while the hub waits for a package containing multiple orders to arrive from overseas, but your individual package won't go through customs with your name on it at all.
> 
> Also... got an email from Mike at Mandala a month or so ago. They will be restocking all their vendors with fresh seed around late October/early November, including Mandala #1.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 31, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Where can you find Mendel's stuff these days? I still have some of the Apollo 13 F4s he did for Motarebel Seeds back in the day. Would love some good old school Durban and Romulan lines.


He is on Strainly but he also has a page on The Facebook under Brother Mendel's Selections. He will contact you via email if you request it. It was just easier for me since I don't really use The Facebook.

I cannot say he will come off of more of the Romulan but it doesn't hurt to ask. Hopefully, you are not easily bothered by what most people refer to as sticker shock.


----------



## Project Ponics (Sep 8, 2019)

Just got these in the mail a little over a week ago! Got a few sprouts rolling already! 
Ordered these from greybeards US bank.

Breeder: Phenofinderseeds
5pk Wedding Cake S1 fem
5pk Purple Strawberry Sherbert fem 
5pk Lemon Sherbert fem 

Breeder: Paradise seeds 
1x Vertigo Auto fem (free seed)

 


Just had my package ship from Seedsmans the other day as well. I have coming...

Breeder: Greenhouse Seed Co. 
5pk Franco’s Lemon Cheese fem

Breeder: Seedsman
5pk SoMango fem 

Free Seeds: Seedsman
3pk White Widow fem
3pk Alaskan Purple fem


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 8, 2019)

This is some of what I got coming up this fall /winter... Some of these are in veg already and I'm about to pop another 50 next week... Plus I have a collection from tbe last few years and my own personal hybrids...
Anybody grown any of theese or have any info id be glad to hear it!! Thanks


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 9, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> View attachment 4391698


Nice haul. Where did you pick those up from? I haven’t seen that Skunk #1/Super Skunk cross of his anywhere before.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 9, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> Nice haul. Where did you pick those up from? I haven’t seen that Skunk #1/Super Skunk cross of his anywhere before.


JB had a restock a couple weeks ago. I got that NL5/NL5 and some Durban too.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 9, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> Nice haul. Where did you pick those up from? I haven’t seen that Skunk #1/Super Skunk cross of his anywhere before.


Straight from the man himself. He opened some things up for a Labor Day sale. He ha a couple more things that I’d like to pick up from him but my vault is overflowing atm


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 9, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> JB had a restock a couple weeks ago. I got that NL5/NL5 and some Durban too.


The nl5/nl5 was what originally got my attention. I’ll probably save those for a rainy day


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 9, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> The nl5/nl5 was what originally got my attention. I’ll probably save those for a rainy day


NL has so much potential, love the electric physical stone it gives.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 12, 2019)

My latest haul. Most stoked about the Unbroken Chain but the Bear Creek Kush, and Lemon Cookies are close behind.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2019)

I’d be pumped about those foul mouths too. UBC and BCK will be Fire for sure


----------



## nc208 (Sep 12, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> I’d be pumped about those foul mouths too. UBC and BCK will be Fire for sure


I'm trying to find info on it but cant seem to find much for dookies. I'm pumped to hopefully find a hidden gem in these freebies or a good stud to chuck with.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2019)

10 northern Lights feminized with 3 blue dream freebies. Arrived all crushed except for one seed which I tried to germinate but was a dud. So old and hard as a rock that’s why it made it through the mail while all the others got smashed like mashed potatoes . All Courtesy of MSNL seeds.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 10 northern Lights feminized with 3 blue dream freebies. Arrived all crushed except for one seed which I tried to germinate but was a dud. So old and hard as a rock that’s why it made it through the mail while all the others got smashed like mashed potatoes . All Courtesy of MSNL seeds.
> View attachment 4393437


Wow, when you use such fool proof shipping methods I wonder why they could get crushed. Sorry for your luck. Whereabouts you located? In Canada?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Wow, when you use such fool proof shipping methods I wonder why they could get crushed. Sorry for your luck. Whereabouts you located? In Canada?


No I’m in Oklahoma. When I told em what happened he apologized and said he was sending out more.... (sighs) I am already to go and now painful waiting for another shipment from overseas.... yeah you think from being in business since 1999 they would know what would happen shipping like that in a birthday card. Times must be rough for em. Very sad. Pathetic when I look at everyone else o n this thread with fancy packaging and I get this cheap ghetto pack job. So embarrassing.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I'm trying to find info on it but cant seem to find much for dookies. I'm pumped to hopefully find a hidden gem in these freebies or a good stud to chuck with.


Dookies is chem d x gsc...that’s all I got lol


----------



## nc208 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No I’m in Oklahoma. When I told em what happened he apologized and said he was sending out more.... (sighs) I am already to go and now painful waiting for another shipment from overseas.... yeah you think from being in business since 1999 they would know what would happen shipping like that in a birthday card. Times must be rough for em. Very sad. Pathetic when I look at everyone else o n this thread with fancy packaging and I get this cheap ghetto pack job. So embarrassing.


I got my UBC, and candy shop and foul mouth through Oregon Elite Seeds. Fast shipping and good communication. The BCK was from Doc direct hes got his own site. Super fast shipping as well and all came in breeder packaging in crush proof containers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I got my UBC, and candy shop and foul mouth through Oregon Elite Seeds. Fast shipping and good communication. The BCK was from Doc direct hes got his own site. Super fast shipping as well and all came in breeder packaging in crush proof containers.


I want Northern Lights feminized specifically.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I want Northern Lights feminized specifically.


I know peakseedsbc has them in regs for super cheap if you want. They have alot of old worked strains if you want to do some hunting.
http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I know peakseedsbc has them in regs for super cheap if you want. They have alot of old worked strains if you want to do some hunting.
> http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


Thanks, but I don’t fuck around with regs. I searched around a lot to find a company that sold Northern Lights Feminized and this was one of the few company’s that I could find plus they were on sale.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 12, 2019)

nc208 said:


> My latest haul. Most stoked about the Unbroken Chain but the Bear Creek Kush, and Lemon Cookies are close behind.
> View attachment 4393394


I just got a pack of secret seed society van helsing and rubber match from oes and god I hope I get a pack of those foul mouth. I was actually debating between those at horror seeds or these but went with the gmo and slurricane crosses so to get those freebies would be killer. I smoked some last year and it was some raunchy tight little kush nugs so yummy.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I want Northern Lights feminized specifically.


Try looking at Greybeard Seeds private selections/label. They had Northern Lights feminized not long ago. Just finished a Greybeard feminized run of 2-blueberry headband, 1-Chernobyl, and 2- Black cheese. Had some herms on the Chernobyl at 5weeks flower. But I stressed this plant by under watering on 2 occasions/my fault. Picked them off and did not happen again. The Chernobyl went 60 days flower, blueberry headbands went 67 days flower, black cheese went 77 days flower. Had heard conflicting reports on Greybeard feminized strains and was testing myself. Very satisfied with the Greybeard strains I ran/easy to grow plants and great bud.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Try looking at Greybeard Seeds private selections/label. They had Northern Lights feminized not long ago. Just finished a Greybeard feminized run of 2-blueberry headband, 1-Chernobyl, and 2- Black cheese. Had some herms on the Chernobyl at 5weeks flower. But I stressed this plant by under watering on 2 occasions/my fault. Picked them off and did not happen again. The Chernobyl went 60 days flower, blueberry headbands went 67 days flower, black cheese went 77 days flower. Had heard conflicting reports on Greybeard feminized strains and was testing myself. Very satisfied with the Greybeard strains I ran/easy to grow plants and great bud.


Thanks. Unfortunately They only have NL auto feminised and NL CBD feminised on their page currently.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately They only have NL auto feminised and NL CBD feminised on their page currently.


Sorry, probably back in June of this year I saw them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Sorry, probably back in June of this year I saw them.


I Appreciate your help! Thank you


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 13, 2019)

Woohoo! Got the foul mouth freebies gonna be hunting some fire in these packs


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 13, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Woohoo! Got the foul mouth freebies gonna be hunting some fire in these packsView attachment 4393930


Contains rare bird seeds you must realy love your birds!


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Sep 13, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Woohoo! Got the foul mouth freebies gonna be hunting some fire in these packsView attachment 4393930


Running van helsing right now. 4 weeks into flower and very frosty already. Update you after they finish. Good luck and great choices!


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 13, 2019)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Running van helsing right now. 4 weeks into flower and very frosty already. Update you after they finish. Good luck and great choices!


Hell yea I'm running peanut butter punch now and its also a frosty girl. Definitely keep me updated


----------



## djsnowman06 (Sep 13, 2019)

Just recieved a 5 pack of OG kush, 5 pack of blueberry cookies, 3 pack of dinamed CBD+, 3 pack of dinamed kush cbd autos, 3 pack of white widow, and 4 free beans of critical+ 2.0. All from dinafem. 

Ordered in august and got 20% discount for some promo they had. Shipping was about 2 weeks.


----------



## SwankDank (Sep 13, 2019)

Bought slurricane #7 and Divine storm and got some fire freebies


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 14, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> View attachment 4391698


Pop that skunk plz! Ak said his super skunk male has RKS smells


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 14, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Pop that skunk plz! Ak said his super skunk male has RKS smells


Is better upgrade my carbon filter then


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 15, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Is better upgrade my carbon filter then


Yes, I would have extras on hand, lol. I’m think about snagging a pack of nl and that skunk cross too. Hopefully theyll be in stock when my wife goes out of town in a couple weeks. Would rather keep it from her


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 23, 2019)

Latest purchase


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Does it have to be seeds??? I just bought a Phylos verified Chem91 SkunkVa cut, but wont get it until end next month.

If its seeds I bought these 2 weeks ago.
Buy One Get One from SHN
Dominion Seed Company Skunkband v2, and Munson.

MidWeekSong
Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze

TGS Seeds
89 NL5 F5


----------



## Deadbeat (Sep 23, 2019)

Beans waiting to be popped. What should I grow?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2019)

The Lucky Dog Double Krush. Hands down.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 23, 2019)

Deadbeat said:


> Beans waiting to be popped. What should I grow?


Where did you grab these from?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Heres a few Ive ordered.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 23, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Contains rare bird seeds you must realy love your birds!


Birds are all fucked up in his Neighborhood !


----------



## Deadbeat (Sep 23, 2019)

Hej my people,

the latest I added to this collection is indeed the Double Krush from Skunk VA. A friend of mine got them for me at Spannabis last year, I could not attend and I found out that mr. Skink VA was selling them there. So I was a lucky dog and my man got me these beans for me. I will crack them this week. But I got more room so I have an option to crack some more:

Bodhi:
Neroli 91
Black Triangle

Brothers Grimm:
Rosetta Stone
Headband x C99
Blue Crystal
Apollo 13
Brothers Grimm MIX
Brother Grimm Purple Urkle

Alpine Seeds:
Erdbeer x Sweet Pink greapfruit 

Humboldt Seeds:
OG Kush
Chemdog
Green Crack

Big Buddha Seeds:
Cheese

Soma Seeds:
Afghan Delight

DJ Short:
Flo

Delicatessen:
Queen Mother

I think I will go for

Double Krush
Black Trangle
Neroli
Rosetta Stone


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Heres a few Ive ordered.


Some cool stuff but how does Coastal Seed Company call a cross of UK Cheese + Northern Lights a landrace? Not saying the strain is bad but it's definitely not a landrace.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Actually they are 2 IBL = F1 Hybrid.... Cheese comes from Sk1, which was originally a stabilized hybrid, and NL1 is a pure IBL Afghan Landrace.
Original SSSC/Original Sensi Seed Club/Nevil Sk1 was less than 5% deviation. And was advertised as such. That's why it was so good to breed with. But the big seed companies screwed these original genetics, and is not representative of original Sk1. Not even close.

You also notice on the other side of the pack, it says... HEIRLOOM. REAL...Sk1 is Heirloom. It is also stabilized.


*S.S.S.C.s Skunk 1 Description*
  M9
Originally developed by the Sacred Seeds Co. A winner of a number of harvest festivals. One of me most sought after strains in the world. Ten years ago the sweet SKUNK 1 arose from an Afghani, a Columbian, and a Thai. It is now a stabilized homogeneous hybrid with less than 5% deviations. The breeding plants were selected scientifically. Examination tests selected the plants with the highest percentage of THC. A THC percentage of 15% was indicated by gas chromatography. The SKUNK 1 has a high calyx to leef ratio. Large, long full buds. It finishes the first week of October. The Yield varies from 400-1000 grams. With an average of 500 grams. Yields of up to 2000 grams {5 pounds!} have been recorded. Indoors, experienced growers can, by using the plantlet method, harvest 400—500 rams per square meter. Very suitable for Indoor growing, too.


----------



## mordynyc (Sep 23, 2019)

FPOG Auto strainly IBL. 
West Coast O.G Auto FastBuds and Amnesia Gold Auto Pyramid all from Pevgrow.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 1, 2019)

*How on earth am I to decide what to grow next? My shortlist is way too long*


----------



## Craigson (Oct 4, 2019)

Grabbed a couple gems last week.
MAC
Big Sur Holy Bud


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 4, 2019)

Houstini said:


> *How on earth am I to decide what to grow next? My shortlist is way too long*


lol I'm still getting to stuff from 5 years ago and still buying seeds


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 4, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> lol I'm still getting to stuff from 5 years ago and still buying seeds


That moment when you know you probably spent few thousand dollars on seeds when you could have took that money and bought something else


----------



## yesum (Oct 4, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> lol I'm still getting to stuff from 5 years ago and still buying seeds



I hear ya there. I am getting to stuff pretty well, but have overbought really. I guess there could be a seed stoppage some how and now I have a lifetime supply in my fridge...... Yeah, that's the ticket.

Torreon, Zacatecas, from Snowhigh. Sannies Jack Herer, Uzbekistan, Black Afghani from USC. Gotten a lot of freebies sent to me by kind folks. No way I would have been able to get those genetics. Tom Hill's Haze, Original Haze, Mextiza, Durban Poison, Papua New Guinea.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 4, 2019)

yesum said:


> I hear ya there. I am getting to stuff pretty well, but have overbought really. I guess there could be a seed stoppage some how and now I have a lifetime supply in my fridge...... Yeah, that's the ticket.
> 
> Torreon, Zacatecas, from Snowhigh. Sannies Jack Herer, Uzbekistan, Black Afghani from USC. Gotten a lot of freebies sent to me by kind folks. No way I would have been able to get those genetics. Tom Hill's Haze, Original Haze, Mextiza, Durban Poison, Papua New Guinea.


Hell yea those sound killer I never get stuff right from breeders cause I stay to myself mostly but some of my prizes are original grape stomper, bodhi strange love, karma headbanger, ggg headway, connoisseur first run og chem, ect so many to get too. Just popped a freebie 3 pack of american kush I had from years ago and got a killer female. Love popping beans haha


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 5, 2019)

Pumped for this


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 5, 2019)

Houstini said:


> ow on earth am I to decide what to grow next? My shortlist is way too long


I can't decide either so I pick at random.

$ shuf seedlist.txt | head -n 1


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 5, 2019)

Went to a expo in Portland Maine today, Picked up a fem five pack of Berry Smash and Sweet Strawberries from Flower Bomb Farms for $30 each. As we were leaving I ran into a cool ass dude that was looking for a certain vendor and the event staff were struggling trying to help him. He asked me if I knew where they were and I gave him directions. He thanked me and told me he was a breeder himself and handed me four packs of fem seeds to grow and give out to friends just for pointing him in the right direction. Chem D x 90's Mendo. I will be interested to see what they grow into. Love the good vibes at these shows, bunch of great people.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2019)

Mailbox was on fire when I got home today. So stoked I was able to get a pack of the Wizscotti.



Also got a pack of Ice cream cake s1's in the mail and I scored a pack of JMO by in house for stupid cheap in the mail too, found that for 135 Canadian for 12 Regs. ?????? Neptune has em listed for 250 usd so I'm happy paying that.


----------



## neved (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi budds
So far after 4 months just grab another packages of beans from Unites States , already have other Cannaventure and bigworm and cànnarardo and hazemam,mamiko,DNA,Cali connection,humbldt and scotland genetics packs in stock .
Going to run like 300-400 seeds from 18-20 diffrents breeders .
Gonna hunt best phenos and keeping 20 mothers .
Keep update
Best wishes


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 22, 2019)

CSI grab


----------



## tooktoomuch (Oct 22, 2019)

Blue gelato 41
Orange Sherbert
Bubba Cookies
Sour OG Cheese

Also got free InzGittlez fem seeds from the link in my sig.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 11, 2019)

Bodhi - Silver Sunshine
KOS - Rusty Haze
Ace - Zamaldelica


----------



## Palomar (Nov 11, 2019)

Deadbeat said:


> Beans waiting to be popped. What should I grow?


I’d go with the Flo... always wanted to check that out


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 22, 2019)

Ordered California Cannon (tahoe x stardawg), Copper Chem (chem 4 x stardawg) and Cowboy Cookies (GMO x Stardawg) from Greenpoint for $57 after discount. 
Picked up a pack of Banana Orange Daiquiri (fems) from Greenpoint last week too.
Bodhi's Dragonsblood hashplant v2 with Tigermelon v2 (freeebie) from Great Lake Genetics are on the way.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 23, 2019)

Today I received:

Thug pug
Peanut butter breath
Garlic breath 2.0

csi
Obama kush x zkittlez
Bubblegum x zkittlez 
Hong Kong phooey (dog shit x old family purple) freebie

honest
Dosidos bx freebie

cannarado
Peanut butter biscotti sundae
Durban margy freebie


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 27, 2019)

Ordered a pack of each - Joe Fix It bx (Joe Fix It x Bruce Banner 3.0), Joe Fix it f2 (lemon catpiss x Bruce Banner) and Texas butter (banana og x Stardawg) x Joe Fix It. Demonic Genetics on Strainly is the breeder. Very anxious to see what comes of this pheno hunt.


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 27, 2019)

been wanting to give female seeds c99 a try, never got to try the original.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 27, 2019)

Latest purchases that I didn't really need, but yet really needed.

Bodhi:
Nigerian Space Probe (Nigerian x Kashmiri)
Appalachian Super Skunk 
Soulmate (Freebie)
Lojack (Freebie)

AkBeanBrains:
TK x NL5Haze
Vintage Blueberry (Freebie)

Bad Dawg Freebies:
Atonic (CBD) x Apollo13F4
Death Star x 3 Headed Dragon (Bodhi)


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 27, 2019)

*Heisenbeans*: Topanga Wedding, Topanga Stars, ECSD S1, Sundae Banana Cookies, and soon Oil Slick.
*CSI Humboldt*: Gator Bait, Big Bad Wolf, Rest In Peace, Supernatural Ice, Sour Diesel x TK, also got snausages, legend OG x Chem 91, pine tar kush and Uzbekistani as freebies
*Useful Seeds*: Chocolate Diesel S1, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, Chocolate Diesel x skva chem91.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 27, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> been wanting to give female seeds c99 a try, never got to try the original.


Brothers Grimm is back with C99 and others. Have you tried theirs? Not exactly the original but the original breeder. Fems now too.


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 27, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Brothers Grimm is back with C99 and others. Have you tried theirs? Not exactly the original but the original breeder. Fems now too.


I have not, got some euro beans to use up first and some sannies and hgs varietals. Didn't even know the US scene was so varied, should've checked the genetics better before I got excited .


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 27, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Latest purchases that I didn't really need, but yet really needed.
> 
> Bodhi:
> Nigerian Space Probe (Nigerian x Kashmiri)
> ...


Great pickup! I think many of us are in the same boat...we didn’t need the beans, but we needed them, just like you said.

Oh yeah, I just received:

Dominion Seeds:
Dominion G
Skunkband v2
Sangria Punch
Dominion Diesel

Celestial Seeds:
Mutant Marshmallow
Chemical Burn
Campfire OG
Sugar Britches
Lucky Charms F2

Red Scare Seed Co:
Terps Bruh
Family Matters

Strayfox:
Skunky Rainbow
Big Sur Holy Berry


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 27, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Great pickup! I think many of us are in the same boat...we didn’t need the beans, but we needed them, just like you said.


Thanks! I'm pretty thrilled with this spread right here...caught some good timing. I could probably throw out all my other seeds and be styling with these for five years. But I won't.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 27, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Great pickup! I think many of us are in the same boat...we didn’t need the beans, but we needed them, just like you said.
> 
> Oh yeah, I just received:
> 
> ...


I think you win. I feel like I showed remarkable restraint now


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 27, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think you win. I feel like I showed remarkable restraint now


My only restraint for these seed sales is FOWF.... Fear of Wife Factor.
It's a pretty effective restraint though


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2019)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


I just bought some og kush and it hermied on meso I yelled at it “THERE ARE ONLY TWO GENDERS” and then jerked off to Ben shapiros Facebook page


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I just bought some og kush and it hermied on meso I yelled at it “THERE ARE ONLY TWO GENDERS” and then jerked off to Ben shapiros Facebook page


This thread is about seed purchases but you've instead freely spread your seed which I think is a far more noble and generous undertaking.
Bravo.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 27, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> My only restraint for these seed sales is FOWF.... Fear of Wife Factor.
> It's a pretty effective restraint though


I have no wife, though I think I’ve bought enough seeds here lately that I can effectively rule out the possibility of getting one anytime in the near future. Maybe I’ll add another tent instead.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 27, 2019)

In the last month or so Ive got...

*Exotic Genetix:*
Luxuroitti
Wowzerz
Chemberrly

*In House Genetics:*
Sugar Cane
Blackcherry Punch
Bluenana
Deluxe Slurbet
Fierce Animal

*Surfr Seeds/Phat Panda:*
Dream Beaver x Orange Zkittlez
Montana Silver Tip x Golden Pineapple(fem)
Oregon Purple Diesel x Open Pollination

*Envy Genetics:*
Booger Sugar
Blue Sunset
Bling Cookies

*CSI Humboldt:*
TK x Zkittlez
Bubblegum x Zkittlez
Chem D x GSC
TK x GSC
Bubblegum x GSC
Sour Diesel x GSC

dont know what freebies for the CSI order are yet


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 28, 2019)

Albert Walker x Triangle Kush- CSI Humboldt 

Chem D x Triangle Kush- CSI Humboldt 

GSC x Triangle Kush- CSI Humboldt 


Chem D x GSC- CSI Humboldt 


Ghost OG x GSC- CSI Humboldt


----------



## Hawg Wild (Nov 28, 2019)

20 beans for $20 from Green Reaper Seeds - Dr. Gorilla Tonic regs ((Exotic's Grease Monkey - GG4xCookies&Cream) X (Shoreline cut X Cannatonic))


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 28, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Albert Walker x Triangle Kush- CSI Humboldt
> 
> Chem D x Triangle Kush- CSI Humboldt
> 
> ...


I’ll bet that gsc x TK will be insane. I’m currently growing out 4 of his Gator Bait (ChemDog 91 x TK)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

got six blimburn GG4 and 3 Good Shit from the vault. GG4 has been a favorite or a long time, and the Good Shit looks beautiful in the breeders pics...just a bright purple, almost pink. we'll see what i can do with it
oh, and a critical peyote as a freebie...


----------



## cleverpiggy (Nov 28, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Great pickup! I think many of us are in the same boat...we didn’t need the beans, but we needed them, just like you said.
> 
> Oh yeah, I just received:
> 
> ...


You are going to be very happy with the Dominion G. You will have the most difficult time picking the keeper.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ordered Snow High's Acapulco Gold x C99 f2's and Snow Highs Purple Rose (circa 96 Flo incross x Acapulco Gold x C99) from Seeds Here Now. 40% of so $56 total. Collection keeps growing.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 29, 2019)

Picked up a few more packs from Heisenbeans Purple Punch drop, some Oil Slick (PPxBiodiesel) and Purple Crunch (PPxDosidos)


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 29, 2019)

I ordered some more cannarado for the collection. Also a couple exotic packs too. (Can’t remember if I’ve already posted this)


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Picked up a few more packs from Heisenbeans Purple Punch drop, some Oil Slick (PPxBiodiesel) and Purple Crunch (PPxDosidos)


Both of those should be fire. Oil Slick, Catalina Wine Mixer and Purple Mac were a few that stood out to my eye from that drop.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 6, 2019)

(2 Packs) JAWS - Cherry MEDS F2
(Freebie) JAWS - _Strawberry Diesel_ F3
(Freebie) JAWS - Fruity Pebbles OG F3

(2 Packs) Riot Seeds - Blue Peaches (Peach Romulan x Blue Bonnet)
(Freebie) Riot Seeds - Blucifer (Durban Poison x Blue Bonnet)

Them Cherry, Blueberry, And Peach Terps...


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Dec 7, 2019)

Green Rebel Farms Alien Rock Candy x 91ChemF1


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 7, 2019)

got my esos and useful seeds in the mail yesterday, trying to wait until I actually have enough space cleared out this time before popping new beans....


----------



## nc208 (Dec 7, 2019)

Latest ones I got in.
Acai Z - *Dying Breed Seeds*
Gelato 41 x Dosidos - *Archive

Worlds Strongest Strains*- 
Kushmints x Mac
Slurricane x Mac
Strawberry Shortcake x Mac
Donny Burger x Mac

In the Mail....
Chem D x GSC(Forum cut) - *CSI Humboldt*
Ghost OG x GSC(Forum cut) - *CSI Humboldt*
Kings Stash(king Louis XIII x Dosidos) - *Archive*


----------



## nc208 (Dec 7, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> (2 Packs) JAWS - Cherry MEDS F2
> (Freebie) JAWS - _Strawberry Diesel_ F3
> (Freebie) JAWS - Fruity Pebbles OG F3
> 
> ...


Interested to see how your riot gear does.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 7, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Interested to see how your riot gear does.


Never ran his stuff before but was really interested in the peach romulan cut from bodhi its very peachy i heard and riots blue bonnet is very blueberry jam so it will for sure be a very terpy profile


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 7, 2019)

Couldn't help myself from ordering more seeds.
Big Worms- Black Wedding (wedding cake f2 x black cherry dojo) 
Big Worms- Immortal Rose (Black rose x Blac cherry dojo)
plus a mystery freebie.
Jaws- Trainwreck Ogee (trainwreck x FPOG f 2)
Jaws- LA deesel (la affair cut x strawberry diesel) freebie
Strayfox's - Sour Blue haze (GG#4 x Blueberry temple) Going to cross with a Blood bleeding Dragonsblood hashplant v2 male to create a different take on Stray's Wake of the Dragon strain from yester year.
Strayfox's Puple punch freebie
Bad Dawg's Tres Star (bad dawgs cut) x Stray's cake fighter (wedding cake x starfighter) freebie
plus a mystery freebie from GLG.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 9, 2019)

From Black Friday

I also have Dionysus, Pirates Blood, Spartan BTY and Spartan Kush from from phnerd


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 9, 2019)

I havent bought seeds in 8 years so I think I kinda went overboard. 
Got Cannarado Nilla wafers.
Inhouse genetics Sugar cane.
Greenpointseeds

Ghosts town 
Purple Mack
Purple crunch 
Pebble pusher 
Pioneer kush
Purple Punch 
City slicker 
Bisons Breath 
Topanga Stars 
Cookie crunch 
Purple cake

Don't know how I'm gonna pop all these seeds but I don't buy but every 7-8 years. Lol


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Dec 9, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I havent bought seeds in 8 years so I think I kinda went overboard.
> Got Cannarado Nilla wafers.
> Inhouse genetics Sugar cane.
> Greenpointseeds
> ...


I'm somewhat the same and also went kinda crazy the last few months topped off by the Black Friday sales.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 10, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I havent bought seeds in 8 years so I think I kinda went overboard.
> Got Cannarado Nilla wafers.
> Inhouse genetics Sugar cane.
> Greenpointseeds
> ...


Someone is going to have fun, Nice grab. Greenpoint has fire in those beans.


----------



## kahoona (Dec 10, 2019)

just got 5 northern lights....5 ak47....10 durban poison ....they threw in 5 silver haze for free. have two big female bruce banners in flower now but took 10 clones off before 12/12. just starting out in canadah.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 10, 2019)

hit the seedsman black friday, sex bud, grapefruit, and mosca c99 bx1. Will have to do a freebie run of all the auto's sometime or give em away.


----------



## johnnyboyee (Dec 11, 2019)

Blue Gelato 41, Orange Sherbert by Barney's, Sour OG Cheese by Ethos


----------



## starwatcher (Dec 11, 2019)

Its been a while since my last pheno hunt with purchased genetics (I usually do my own crosses)but I am looking for a few new mothers and fathers.
Orange cookies x kush mints 11-seed junkie
Sherbcrasher-seed junkie
Mimosa-symbiotic
Glue sniffer-twenty20genetics
GG4 S1-space genetix
and some freebies-Mendocookies(twenty20), Firestarter(inhouse) and Wonderweed(42)


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 15, 2019)

Spartan Family Genetics aka phnerd


----------



## Sdh777 (Dec 15, 2019)

I get my seeds locally from Colorado Seed, Inc. My favorite strains are...
Guptilla: (Gorilla Glue #4 x Gupta Kush) 60/40 Indica dominant hybrid / 29% THC
Chemodo Dragon: (Chem Dawg #4 x Gupta Kush) 50/50 hybrid / 26% THC
Aloha Limone: (Aloha Sunrise x Nina Limone) 70/30 Sativa dominant / 24% THC


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 16, 2019)

Wyeast farms- Ice Milk (MENTHOL X CEREAL KILLER – (FRUITY PEBBLE OG X ALIEN COOKIES) fems and Dankonomiocs Mont Blanc (Starfighter x dosido) regs from Oregon Elite Seeds. They are having a big sale on Wyeast Farms, Ice Milk was only $90


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 20, 2019)

TH Seeds Stracciatella (Do Si Do x strawberry cream). Attitue seedbank has buy 1 5 pack get 5 pack free, I couldn't pass up.
Also ordered from Great Lake Genetics
Strayfox''s Pixie Dust- Wyrm's big chem x polecat 91x mac7
Useful seeds- Lucky Lime f2's- lucky charms x black lime special reserve
Bad dawg's tre star x cake fighter (strayfox) freebie
Strayfox's Purple punch freebie
Bad Dawg's Long bottom fighter f2- two 10 packs freebies
Bad Dawg's LVTK x longbottom fighter freebie.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2019)

End of the Year


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 24, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> End of the Year
> 
> View attachment 4441454


You and I have similar likes.
I just finished a pack of Irukandji and it is straight fire!
I picked up these gems about a month ago.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 24, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> You and I have similar likes.
> I just finished a pack of Irukandji and it is straight fire!
> I picked up these gems about a month ago.
> View attachment 4442468



Nice pickups.
I'm actually running Orange Bubble Gum not pictured and Alien Waltz this run!

I always wanted to run Irukandji from back in the days. Good to know.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 25, 2019)

Picked up some AK Bean Brains seeds from JBC recently. Ordered the Skunk #1 x Super Skunk and asked for his Vintage Blueberry as my freebie. I was pleasantly surprised by an additional pack of Blueberry Hashplant x Gogi OG freebies included with my order.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 27, 2019)

thanks Neptune, 2 x Hammerhead Pink Banana Crush + 2 lower packs freebies


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 27, 2019)

I also have the krumpets freebie. Any story on those? I usually feel like freebies may not be worth my time right now, but they could be fire at the same time


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 27, 2019)

@Pizzapunkk .

On my last order from Neptune I also got a freebie from Bred By 42. I looked into the breeder but couldn't find much either. Next run I am going to pop them, like you said could be fire.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 6, 2020)

It's been a month and SOL Seeds has generated a USPS label but HAVE NOT SHIPPED SHIT. I'm past the point of being patient. If anybody has contact information for these guys shoot me a pm and I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm losing patience waiting for a pack from Treestars seedbank that I bought the day after Christmas.
Still hasn't generated a tracking number and says he's behind on his orders, because of the holidays.


----------



## smokebros (Jan 6, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> It's been a month and SOL Seeds has generated a USPS label but HAVE NOT SHIPPED SHIT. I'm past the point of being patient. If anybody has contact information for these guys shoot me a pm and I'll make it worth your while.


Seems familiar. I'm not going to jump in and start bashing SOL, but I will state that I had a poor experience with this vendor. About 6 months ago I ordered a few packs of seeds and sent out payment the following day. 10 days go by without an update on my order. So I e-mailed and then left a voicemail the next day. A couple days later I got a call back saying my payment was received. Got my beans about another week after that. IMO that isn't egregious, and I wasn't in a rush, but the process was still significantly slower than all the other seedbanks I've ordered from. Thankfully I'm a patient person.


----------



## smokebros (Jan 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Nice pickups.
> I'm actually running Orange Bubble Gum not pictured and Alien Waltz this run!
> 
> I always wanted to run Irukandji from back in the days. Good to know.



I'm just putting the wraps on some Wifi43 x Alien Dog Cherry from Obsouleet. Definitely adding some OBS seeds to the vault for a later date. 

Got some hype strains in the hopper right now.. Sugarcane and Slurricane from InHouse. And Hyper Fuel, and Slurricane from Archive.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 6, 2020)

smokebros said:


> I'm just putting the wraps on some Wifi43 x Alien Dog Cherry from Obsouleet. Definitely adding some OBS seeds to the vault for a later date.
> 
> Got some hype strains in the hopper right now.. Sugarcane and Slurricane from InHouse. And Hyper Fuel, and Slurricane from Archive.


Dont get your Hope's up too high with archives slurricane. I did 3, got 2 females, 1 went into trash at week 4 for being garbage and 1 was ok. But much more chem than punch.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dont get your Hope's up too high with archives slurricane. I did 3, got 2 females, 1 went into trash at week 4 for being garbage and 1 was ok. But much more chem than punch.


My experience with Yuck Mouth from Archive was lackluster as well for $200 per pack.
I've had better results from $80 packs from Greenpoint


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 6, 2020)

Haze?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 6, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Picked up some AK Bean Brains seeds from JBC recently. Ordered the Skunk #1 x Super Skunk and asked for his Vintage Blueberry as my freebie. I was pleasantly surprised by an additional pack of Blueberry Hashplant x Gogi OG freebies included with my order.
> View attachment 4443126


Hope you find that RKS in the Skunk x SS. AK has said his super skunk male smelled like dead skunk. Hopefully that pops up in there (make F2s!) I have a pack of the blueberry x super skunk in the vault from him.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 6, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Hope you find that RKS in the Skunk x SS. AK has said his super skunk male smelled like dead skunk. Hopefully that pops up in there (make F2s!) I have a pack of the blueberry x super skunk in the vault from him.


I hope so, too, thanks.
Speaking of Skunk, wait until you see the next pack I post a pic of, some rare stuff indeed.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 7, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> @Pizzapunkk .
> 
> On my last order from Neptune I also got a freebie from Bred By 42. I looked into the breeder but couldn't find much either. Next run I am going to pop them, like you said could be fire.


Grew out Bred by 42 freebies his Wonder Weed strain (Northern Lights x G13) x Golden Lemons) x (Dosidos x Golden Lemons) it's pretty funky Crazy Terps i'll give it that not a Blow you away high tho but nice. Hope this helps !


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for the knowledge @BigSco508.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

Just got KOS Cindy Congo, and Malawi Bhai Bhai. I'm pumped for both.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> CSI grab
> View attachment 4411320


Have you had luck with CSI? I popped 7 Violet Flame this last March, 4 sprouted and went to hell right away. It could've been me, but my other strains did fine.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

2020 fem seeds in

Useful Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
Useful Double dipped strawberries
Useful Sunshine Daydream X Chocolate Diesel
Heisenbeans Do si dos x Purple punch
Heisenbeans Wedding Cake X Purple Punch
Seedsman Black Sugar
Seedsman White Widow
Mass Medical EEEE ( Mr E x 5 star) got a free 10 pack of these fems for buying 3 useful strains, from DCSE


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Have you had luck with CSI? I popped 7 Violet Flame this last March, 4 sprouted and went to hell right away. It could've been me, but my other strains did fine.


Can you be specific and describe how they went to hell on you?


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 7, 2020)

Soma - Lavender (Hawaian,Korean,Afghani) wanted to have this one for years
Dinafem - Dinachem(guava Chemdog x Chem91)
Pyramid - Watermelon Zkittles Watermelon Zum zum#3 x Og eddy)
Seed Stockers (Dutch Passion) - Cookies and Cream (GSC x Starfighter)


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Can you be specific and describe how they went to hell on you?


From solo cups, sprouts came up an inch, stayed that way for 3 days while surrounding strains continued growing. After third night I awoke to them being shriveled and bent over. The little stalks seemed sucked, or caved in? They never recovered.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> From solo cups, sprouts came up an inch, stayed that way for 3 days while surrounding strains continued growing. After third night I awoke to them being shriveled and bent over. The little stalks seemed sucked, or caved in? They never recovered.


I've had that happen with expensive fem seeds, prolly old seed not stored properly was sold to us.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I've had that happen with expensive fem seeds, prolly old seed not stored properly was sold to us.


You may be on to something. I Never grow fem's. I thought I'd try it since it seems to be the cool thing to do. I'll keep with what works. Funny you mentioning "expensive". My most expensive seed orders/strains have amounted to diaappointment.


----------



## morugawelder (Jan 7, 2020)

Monkeyberries by Exotic and Archives - Gelato x Dosidos ,,,,,


----------



## mindriot (Jan 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> From solo cups, sprouts came up an inch, stayed that way for 3 days while surrounding strains continued growing. After third night I awoke to them being shriveled and bent over. The little stalks seemed sucked, or caved in? They never recovered.


 Sounds like damping off... may be some weak plants


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4451991


Score! 
I couldn't justify getting them on it's first drop, but
I stumbled on and picked up 2 packs yesterday from Humboldt CSI. 
Right place at the right time.


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 8, 2020)

Black Friday at GL


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## HolyAngel (Jan 8, 2020)

Got all my seeds for the next season! Granted I'll only get to crack a couple of these this year(somewhere between 1 and 4) but still. Sadly missed out on the banana cookies and such from GPS... Real question is, what to crack first? Any recommendations?

*Greenpoint Seeds*
Catalina Wine Mixer (Sunset Sherbert x Purple Punch)
Ice Cream Punch (Gelato 33 x Purple Punch)
Purple Crash (Sundae Driver x Purple Punch)
Purple Crunch (Do-Si-Dos x Purple Punch)
Purple Mac (MAC 1 x Purple Punch)

*Barney's Farm*
Red Diesel (California Orange x NYCD)

*Dinafem*
Bubba Kush (Pre 98' Bubba Kush)

*G13 Labs*
C99 (Jack Herer x Haze)

*Garden Of Green Seeds*
Chemdog Millionaire Guava (Chemdog x Guava)

*Green House Seeds*
The Doctor (Great White Shark x South Indian x Super Skunk )

*Humboldt Seed Organization*
Gorilla Breath (GG#4 x OGKB)
Blue Dream (Blueberry x Haze)

*Visions Seeds*
Russian Snow (AK47 x White Widow)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Got all my seeds for the next season! Granted I'll only get to crack a couple of these this year(somewhere between 1 and 4) but still. Sadly missed out on the banana cookies and such from GPS... Real question is, what to crack first? Any recommendations?
> 
> *Greenpoint Seeds*
> Catalina Wine Mixer (Sunset Sherbert x Purple Punch)
> ...


I had a vape cart of sunset sherbet recently and shit was great tasting so I'd say the Catalina wine mixer for first pop.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Got all my seeds for the next season! Granted I'll only get to crack a couple of these this year(somewhere between 1 and 4) but still. Sadly missed out on the banana cookies and such from GPS... Real question is, what to crack first? Any recommendations?
> 
> *Greenpoint Seeds*
> Catalina Wine Mixer (Sunset Sherbert x Purple Punch)
> ...


1)Purple MAC 2)Fucking Catalina Winemixer 3)Gorilla Breath 4)Purple Crash. I would pop those 4.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4452401
> View attachment 4452402


You're going to have a very very nice garden. That Lemon Drip sounds quite incredible.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 10, 2020)

They finally came in. Buy a pack of Capulators and end up getting a free full retail pack from Lit Farms

I also won a little auction on IG and ended up scoring a pack of Guard Dawg x Stardawg, which is one of the best crosses I've ever grown.
I'm lucky to have found them after growing out my pack and a couple years back and not knowing what I had until after the chop.


----------



## kroc (Jan 11, 2020)

got some more uk cheese autos cuz its my favorite smoke in probably 10 years now. picked up some barbra bud and industrial plant too, gonna do some fun chucks with all of it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2020)

LiaHyuan said:


> In less than 2 years from now, you will be wishing you invested in Cannabis just as people are regretting not investing in Bitcoin.
> 
> The global size of the legal marijuana market is expected to reach USD 66.3 billion by the end of 2025, according to a new report by Grand View Research, Inc. It is anticipated to expand at a CAGR of 23.9% during the forecast period. Increasing legalization and use of marijuana in medical as well as recreational applications is expected to promote the growth.
> 
> ...


Could you tell us more?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 13, 2020)

Plus 10 longbottom fighters (lbl pheno) already in h2o for the soak.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nothing special but love these regular seeds.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I ordered some more cannarado for the collection. Also a couple exotic packs too. (Can’t remember if I’ve already posted this)


Lol story of my Life


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (Jan 14, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Lol story of my Life


They get me every time!

I just picked up CannaRado's Sasha and Papusas, more for the Cookie Crisp freebies from SNH

Also went for the new Grease Monkey crosses from Exotic, and got the straight Grease Monkey, Milk Monkey, Lemon Drip and Funky Charms as well


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2020)

Ordered a pack of these bad boys just now.

little expensive but absolutely wild


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 16, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ordered a pack of these bad boys just now.
> 
> little expensive but absolutely wild
> 
> View attachment 4457780View attachment 4457781


I thought it's a cross with Aussie bastard but I guess they just stabilized a mutation. 








FREAKSHOW - Humboldt Seed Company


FREAKSHOW SHAPESHIFTER STRAIN AVG. THC 18% | EFFECT SATIVA (10% INDICA 90% SATIVA) | BIG PRODUCER |Bx4 STABILIZATION Freakshow The 2019 debut release of the Freakshow seed,




humboldtseedcompany.com




After wasting time with Frisian Duck (not dense, low yields, needs full outdoor sun, phenos were not potent or middle of the road) I may skip this.


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 16, 2020)

from the seed bazaar


----------



## nc208 (Jan 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ordered a pack of these bad boys just now.
> 
> little expensive but absolutely wild
> 
> View attachment 4457780View attachment 4457781


100 bucks isnt that expensive IMO. Did you get the regs or fems?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm set for 2020, more fems (70) then I can plant in 5 yrs inside. Also have Copper Chem on the way, leftover Tombstone and Tomahawk regs.
Next yr I want to try Bodhi, Humboldt CSI and Ethos.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 100 bucks isnt that expensive IMO. Did you get the regs or fems?


And it is a 20 pack


----------



## Craigson (Jan 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 100 bucks isnt that expensive IMO. Did you get the regs or fems?


Theyre $218.88usd not 100
But yes 20pk regs


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 17, 2020)

Had to grab a pack for 60 bucks to add to my dosi collection I have going now. Also grabbed a pack of rado birthday cake s1 and single scoop for 30 a piece.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Should be some  gemtree.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Theyre $218.88usd not 100
> But yes 20pk regs


Ouch, Neptune is selling them for 100 USD 20 seeds too, hope you got a handjob or something special for the extra 118.88








Humboldt Seed Co - Freakshow - Neptune Seed Bank


Freakshow from Humboldt Seed Co - 20 Regular Seeds. Flowering Time: 60 DAYS. 10% INDICA 90% SATIVA | BIG PRODUCER | Terpene-rich, beautiful!




neptuneseedbank.com


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Ouch, Neptune is selling them for 100 USD 20 seeds too, hope you got a handjob or something special for the extra 118.88
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol for 118 hope better than a hj


----------



## Craigson (Jan 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Ouch, Neptune is selling them for 100 USD 20 seeds too, hope you got a handjob or something special for the extra 118.88
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats perfect since I havent mailed my payment to Seedsherenow yet.

thanks for the heads up you saved me $118usd


----------



## coppershot (Jan 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> *Worlds Strongest Strains*-
> Kushmints x Mac
> Slurricane x Mac
> Strawberry Shortcake x Mac
> Donny Burger x Mac


Have you grown any of these out? They have a 33% off sale right now and they also have 12 packs and not just the 5 packs... I picked up several of their crosses cause they were so cheap... but i am super sceptical lol


----------



## nc208 (Jan 18, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Have you grown any of these out? They have a 33% off sale right now and they also have 12 packs and not just the 5 packs... I picked up several of their crosses cause they were so cheap... but i am super sceptical lol


Not those strains specific no not net. I have grown his Tropicanna Banana, and got his London Crasher in flower now. My bud has their wizard cakes and a cpl other of theirs flowered out. It's good stuff. Nothing to be sceptical about. He posts what parents he uses whether it's his personal selection from a pack of seeds or a clone only. He mostly buys the expensive packs and make his own crosses from them.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 18, 2020)

That's awesome, for the price it was worth the gamble. Appreicate the feedback. Will probaply get more, andthe pollen when its back. Picked up these.

Mac x Slurricane
Mac x Kush Mints
Triangle Kush x Kush Mints
Zurple Rain x Wedding Crasher
London Pound Cake x Wedding Crasher
Sunset Sherb x Wedding Crasher
Sunset Sberb x Dosido


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 18, 2020)

Sundae driver x mimosa (20), jet fuel gelato, 9lb hammer x watermelon og, orange cookies (fems) and some mystery seeds from Tripple Ott Organics off Strainly. Very anxious to see what comes from these beans.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Have you grown any of these out? They have a 33% off sale right now and they also have 12 packs and not just the 5 packs... I picked up several of their crosses cause they were so cheap... but i am super sceptical lol


WSS preys on the ill informed and misleads their customers. 
Some of their ‘parent plants’ are marketed as being elite clone onlies when in fact they ate BXs or crosses.
Sure they may sell seeds which produce too quality cannabis, but their tactics and marketing are unethical.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Not those strains specific no not net. I have grown his Tropicanna Banana, and got his London Crasher in flower now. My bud has their wizard cakes and a cpl other of theirs flowered out. It's good stuff. Nothing to be sceptical about. He posts what parents he uses whether it's his personal selection from a pack of seeds or a clone only. He mostly buys the expensive packs and make his own crosses from them.


Something must have changed then because I called him out months ago for misleading people with what the parent plants are.

Hmmmm

Prime example of marketing and hype making someone rich. Using other peoples work to make easy quick $$.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Ouch, Neptune is selling them for 100 USD 20 seeds too, hope you got a handjob or something special for the extra 118.88
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was an error on Neptune. Got my order in for $100 before they changed it. Now theyre $200


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Just recently stepped my game up, spent about a grand on seeds I have some good genetics for future chucking. I had to convince my wife that I wasn't going to buy seeds for another year though dot-dot-dot


----------



## coppershot (Jan 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> WSS preys on the ill informed and misleads their customers.
> Some of their ‘parent plants’ are marketed as being elite clone onlies when in fact they ate BXs or crosses.
> Sure they may sell seeds which produce too quality cannabis, but their tactics and marketing are unethical.


That is interesting and i appreicate the response. For the price, i am not worried if they are bx's, and hopefully i get one or two keepers out of all ofthe packs. $30 for 12 beans with those parents is worth the gamble. My main concern was around whether or not the lineage is legit, and if there was more info around breeding. I think i paid like $230 for all of those strains, do i accept the risk and will update back here once i have run a couple of em.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 20, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Nobody order from SHN this weekend? I ordered Friday morning got em Monday! Got some Ethos and ordered a pack of Oni Beach Wedding (6) fem's which were on sale for $76. Well, they sent me (12) reg's. I contacted them about it and they let me choose another pack as beach wedding sold out. So I got free pack of Oni Upper Cut. Also 2 freebies, a 5 pk. HGNW Dr Who and a full pack of Exotic Genetix with no strain name on it. I found one Instagram post of someone's SHN purchase and they asked what the strain was. SHN responded and said it was 'Fruitopia'. No idea of the lineage, couldn't find any more info....


Hey, just curious if you ever found out any info regarding the lineage of Exotic Genetix Fruitopia? I also have a pack of them sitting in the fridge and was not able to find out any info whatsoever on them...


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 24, 2020)

Something extra special showed up in the mail today. A big thanks to Seeds Here Now for coming through. If the effects of these Local Skunk are as described, I’m going to be a very happy grower.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/l6p6ap3


----------



## BlackGold3 (Jan 27, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> View attachment 4438168


Can I ask where you ordered?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 27, 2020)

BlackGold3 said:


> Can I ask where you ordered?


Radogear.com 

He’s treated me extremely well and has good customer service. Because of this I’ve continued to buy most of my Cannarado gear directly. The Colada was a Christmas present from them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

Had my eye on Katsu "Dracarys"........looking forward to seeing u grow that one out!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 28, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4466309


Forgive me if this is info I should already know, but whose Vietnam Black x The One/Panama is that?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 28, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Forgive me if this is info I should already know, but whose Vietnam Black x The One/Panama is that?


not sure, it was traded to me by a very generous friend there. I'll ask if he would like to be named and share more info.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 28, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> not sure, it was traded to me by a very generous friend there. I'll ask if he would like to be named and share more info.


Pretty sure from Swami Seeds? I've seen that on his seed list before.

Not purchase, but Bodhi is sending me a second pack of congo x kashmir x wookie as I tested them for him. Pretty awesome. Going to F2 those suckers for personal use


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 29, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Pretty sure from Swami Seeds? I've seen that on his seed list before.
> 
> Not purchase, but Bodhi is sending me a second pack of congo x kashmir x wookie as I tested them for him. Pretty awesome. Going to F2 those suckers for personal use


awesome. I've tried to get testers that I popped all 10 of before but never heard back. Yeah the guy who gave it to me said it is, or at least one of the parents is. I cant remember 100% I was having waaaaaay too good of a time at Indo.


----------



## YescaToker (Jan 30, 2020)

They changed the price at Neptune they must have made a mistake putting them at 100 Humboldt seed company sold them for 220 plus tax I think


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 8, 2020)

Shishka-blues from Dynasty Genetics.
Goo-chee from Norstar Genetics.
Xanadu from Katsu seeds.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 8, 2020)

bhodi....


Great Lakes Genetics Freebie - Promo 5 Pack *× 1*Mango Lotus *× 1*Bodhi freebies-Terpenado *× 1*More Cowbell *× 1*Cherry Queen *× 1*


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 9, 2020)

Also got a few packs from AK Bean Brains on the way

TKNL5HAZE f3
Durban Poison f4
Durban Thai Highflyer f4
Matanuska Thunderfuck bx3
Black Domina bx3
Skunk Qabbage x Time Wreck
Qrazy Train x TKNL5HAZE 
SSH x TKNL5HAZE 
Matty Cakes


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Feb 9, 2020)

Mass medical
Prayer pupil
Vanilla pupil
Round earth
Flat earth
Plus freebies

Katsu 
Sour bubba 
Dracarys 
Plus freebies


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Also got a few packs from AK Bean Brains on the way
> 
> TKNL5HAZE f3
> Durban Poison f4
> ...


Lots of sativa fire. Love me some black domina. I want to know how the MTF bx is
What is matty cakes?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 9, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Lots of sativa fire. Love me some black domina. I want to know how the MTF bx is
> What is matty cakes?


Wedding Cake x MTF


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 10, 2020)

8 soulmate in the mail and picked up these in person


----------



## Craigson (Feb 12, 2020)

Some tradrs and purchase and some Bodhi testers


Got a steal since I ordered Freakshow when they had it priced at $100 and they sent MACf2s!!!


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 22, 2020)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake - Humboldt Seed Co.
Raspberry Parfait - Humboldt Seed Co.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 22, 2020)

CSI order


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 22, 2020)

AK Bean Brains order

TK NL5 Haze f3
Durban Poison f4
Durban Thai Highflyer f4
Matanuska Thunderfuck bx3
Black Domina bx
TK x TKNL5HAZE f2
Vintage Blueberry 
Lemon Tree x Chocolate Thai/NL1
Matanuska Thunderfuck x MAC
Skunk Qabbage x Time Wreck
Qrazy Train x TKNL5HAZE 
Super Silver Haze x TKNL5HAZE 
Matty Cakes


----------



## Jestocost (Mar 2, 2020)

A pack of Cali Connection Larry OG and a pack of Emerald Triangle Trinity Kush. Got freebies of NL and WW from CanUK with the order.


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Mar 2, 2020)

I ordered a combination of both strains, but I am going to try the sativa dominant strain first though. I hope one of these gives me that super energetic pain free feeling for an hour or two!


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 2, 2020)

I relapsed again. I bet I could search this thread and see the last time I bought something. lol.
Bodhi - spirit train, dla 9 (kush 4), nl2 x88g13hp
Ak - Sensi star f4, mtf bx3


----------



## crownpoodle (Mar 2, 2020)

Mass Medical Strains
-5 Star w/Acapulco Gold
-Putang
-Prayer Pupil
-Panama Pupil v3 and Runaway Bride as freebies
Useful Seeds- Blackened Oranges
Tony Greens Tortured Beans
-Orange Grapefruit Rabbit Hole + 3 different crosses

And a whole shitload of Bad Dawg freebies I'm getting good and twitchy about!


----------



## crownpoodle (Mar 2, 2020)

All from GLG, and sorry if I forgot add anyone in my excitement


----------



## Craigson (Mar 3, 2020)

Ordered 50 Sensi Star the other day. Im told theyre f4s. Great price.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 3, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ordered 50 Sensi Star the other day. Im told theyre f4s. Great price.
> 
> View attachment 4494665


Think they're real?


----------



## Craigson (Mar 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Think they're real?


Absolutley no reason to think they arent real. JOTI has been around a long time and has some amazing strains.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 3, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Absolutley no reason to think they arent real. JOTI has been around a long time and has some amazing strains.


Ok cool I've never heard of or seen them before. Great price. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Ok cool I've never heard of or seen them before. Great price. Let us know what you find.


Yup not sure how soon Ill get to em but will share when I do.

JOTI is Canadian thats probably why youve never heard of him lol


----------



## YardG (Mar 3, 2020)

Probably also confusing to see it abbreviated, I had no idea who you were talking about until I saw Jordan of the Islands written out...


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Mar 3, 2020)

Papa_Bear_Blunt78 said:


> I ordered a combination of both strains, but I am going to try the sativa dominant strain first though. I hope one of these gives me that super energetic pain free feeling for an hour or two!


Gotta letter in the mail....


----------



## crownpoodle (Mar 3, 2020)

Gotta letter in the mail....

I ran the Bruce Banger outdoors last year. Not the fast version. Also ran the Seedsman Gelat OG. Both Freebies. My wife told me to use the BB for edibles. She was pretty fond of the Gelat OG though.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have done good not purchasing any seeds since Christmas but had to pick up some of Pugs new drop.

Grabbed
1 pack of Ruby Red
1 pack of Natural Gas
And 2 packs of Stankasarus

Just couldn't pass up on this one.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 3, 2020)

1ManGrow said:


> I have done good not purchasing any seeds since Christmas but had to pick up some of Pugs new drop.
> 
> Grabbed
> 1 pack of Ruby Red
> ...


I’m really tempted by the stankasaurus


----------



## crownpoodle (Mar 4, 2020)

crownpoodle said:


> All from GLG, and sorry if I forgot add anyone in my excitement


Forgot one from tony Green's Tortured Beans- (NYCO X GB F2) X NYCO reversed (BK1) Feminized, Ordered this one not really knowing what I had snagged, GLG being new to me. Apparently not many of these, so was lucky without knowing it.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 4, 2020)

crownpoodle said:


> Mass Medical Strains
> -5 Star w/Acapulco Gold
> -Putang
> -Prayer Pupil
> ...


Great stuff


----------



## crownpoodle (Mar 4, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Great stuff


I hope my skills are up to my choices. According to tracking, some of these arrive tomorrow. That leaves only 2 orders in process. I haven't hit the confirm order for almost 2 weeks! Does that mean it's time to find something else I simply can't live without? Probably....


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 4, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Absolutley no reason to think they arent real. JOTI has been around a long time and has some amazing strains.


I got Sensi Star F4s from Ak Bean Brains. I wonder if it's the same stock?


----------



## Shady5388 (Mar 5, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Something extra special showed up in the mail today. A big thanks to Seeds Here Now for coming through. If the effects of these Local Skunk are as described, I’m going to be a very happy grower.
> View attachment 4464028View attachment 4464029


Finally some1 with some good taste


----------



## Shady5388 (Mar 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ordered 50 Sensi Star the other day. Im told theyre f4s. Great price.
> 
> View attachment 4494665


 right here. This same website offers O.G Kush seeds not a S1. These dumba$$ say they created theirs . Like i said stick to U.S breeders and Karma


----------



## Craigson (Mar 5, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> right here. This same website offers O.G Kush seeds not a S1. These dumba$$ say they created theirs . Like i said stick to U.S breeders and Karma


Funny stuff, have you ever seen or grown JOTI? Have you taken 5minutes to do a bit of research?? Or just spewin shit out of your mouth??


----------



## Shady5388 (Mar 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Funny stuff, have you ever seen or grown JOTI? Have you taken 5minutes to do a bit of research?? Or just spewin shit out of your mouth??


I only support real breeders not the trash that place provides


----------



## Superbad421 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just picked up some Blue Cookies fron CropKing


----------



## Craigson (Mar 5, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> I only support real breeders not the trash that place provides


Childish, ignorant, braindead? Which do you prefer we call you by?


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 6, 2020)

Mmmm some trashy JOTI Deep Purple hehe. This stuff made my head float and was ultra expando. Oh, just picked up AK bean brains Vintage Blueberry and Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna. For freebies I went with Mattycake and TKNL5 Haze x Black Domina.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## crownpoodle (Mar 8, 2020)

Ordered Mass Medical Strains Stardawg Pupil and Boston Cream Pie, which both had Kashmir x Sunshine Day Dream x Acopolo gold and Runaway Bride as freebies, as well as an unknown Bad Dawg freebie. All from GLG.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4498586


Nothing against pug or the genetics but man for packs costing over a 100 you think dude could print up labels, lol. Black sharpie. Good lord man.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 9, 2020)

A bit of goodies from AK Bean Brains. The freebie looks nice as well.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## HolyAngel (Mar 10, 2020)

Couldn't resist anymore. Had to pick up a pack of (NL#5xHaze)xSensi Star from agseedco. Also super eyeing BakedBeanz' gear but holding off for the moment, already have more than I can grow in the next 2 years.


----------



## Rayi (Mar 10, 2020)

I have a order from vault that has been leaving the UK for 5 days. Blue cheese and pineapple chunk. I hope it has not been intercepted when it hit the US


----------



## Craigson (Mar 10, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> A bit of goodies from AK Bean Brains. The freebie looks nice as well.
> View attachment 4500629


Gotta love terrible information and such in the cannabis world.
I highky doubt they had a trifoliate. Im sure its meant to be ‘whorlled phyllotaxy’


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Gotta love terrible information and such in the cannabis world.
> I highky doubt they had a trifoliate. Im sure its meant to be ‘whorlled phyllotaxy’


i got that same freebie

this is what it says on the JBC site about the Goji Fireburst mom

*** #2 was dubbed "Tri"/"Trifoliate" for its extended period of trifoliate(3 finger leafs) and triploid(3 cotyledons,3stems per node,etc) expressions during veg


----------



## Craigson (Mar 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> i got that same freebie
> 
> this is what it says on the JBC site about the Goji Fireburst mom
> 
> *** #2 was dubbed "Tri"/"Trifoliate" for its extended period of trifoliate(3 finger leafs) and triploid(3 cotyledons,3stems per node,etc) expressions during veg


Ahhh well so they did get the trifoliate part correct ....but then called it a triploid.(which a whorlled phyllotaxy plant is not necessarily) Woukd have to do genetic testing to verify a triploid.
ive been wrong before i suppose and ill be wrong again


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 10, 2020)

Interesting enough I haven't had one of those in the last 5 yrs or so that I started growing again until now. Its one of Gas's NL5-Haze. For a while I wasn't sure what I was looking at! Just looked at it again and it appears to have outgrown the behavior.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 10, 2020)

I am liking the description of the mother. That its Goji and purple thai should be pretty fun to check out.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 11, 2020)

Needed some Chocolope (aka Chocolate Haze) in my life and got a few decent freebies in the deal.
Looking forward to trying out those Crumbled Lime from Karma.


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 11, 2020)

I love to find sold out rare seeds. 20+ Seeds

just had to buy what they had left instock as you can tell. Shouldnt be hard to find Zamal and Hashplant and 50/50 Phenos.


----------



## Railage (Mar 11, 2020)

Sundae Driver BX Cannarado
Birthday Cake S1 Cannarado (got the last one on their site he he)
Supreme Grapes In House
Prominence GGG

Drooling over some 3rd Coast shit and Banana Mints from In House..... and Fierce Animal.... Also some Oni.. Too much shit


----------



## Greenlane (Mar 11, 2020)

Area51 plus free Exotic GMan seeds, Solfire is a new drop called Mind Flayer


----------



## Deadhead13 (Mar 12, 2020)

I just ordered some Girl Scout cookie autos from Greybeard but haven’t gotten a shipping notice yet. Anybody grown these outdoors?


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 13, 2020)

Area51 seedbank rocks made order Tuesday got it Friday.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 13, 2020)

picked up Kernal PuTang.The other 2 were freebies


----------



## Nutzach91 (Mar 13, 2020)

I got this Sour Bobby ive been dying to get and Crem Og from Top Dawg. Really stoked on these!


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 14, 2020)

Posted this in the chuckers thread but my dude gen hooked it up,so much love to him! Between these and my solfire gear I’m good for awhile. Still won’t stop me from buying more seeds lol.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Yesyes3000 (Mar 18, 2020)

Bodhi & Cannarado !! Indicas


----------



## crownpoodle (Mar 20, 2020)

Today's goodies
Mass Medical-Bubba Pupil (Runaway Bride, Putang Neville Chem, Kashmir x Sunshine Daydream x Acopolo gold, freebies)
Bodhi-More Cowbell, Prayer Tower Indica (GG#4xSSDD, freebie)
There's always a good shot of Bad Dawg freebies, several of which I have started.
And my 1st but hopefully not last Poker Dawg T-shirt to be worn with pride. 

Thank You Great Lakes Genetics and Bad Dawg Genetics.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Mar 23, 2020)

Another seed purchase !!!! So addicting haha
GLO has been hooking it up. Great price plus it’s melting the mailbox all the way across the country In 3-4 days !!


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 23, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Another seed purchase !!!! So addicting haha
> GLO has been hooking it up. Great price plus it’s melting the mailbox all the way across the country In 3-4 days !!


Are those Clearwater packs actually sealed?
The ones I got were not.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Mar 23, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Are those Clearwater packs actually sealed?
> The ones I got were not.


Yes they are.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Mar 23, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Are those Clearwater packs actually sealed?
> The ones I got were not.


Where did you get them from ?


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 23, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Yes they are.


Positive? They look sealed.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Mar 23, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Positive? They look sealed.


Yes positive!


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 23, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Positive? They look sealed.


you high bro ?


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> you high bro ?


Not yet.


----------



## SirBrandon420 (Mar 23, 2020)

Uh huh I have a addiction


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 23, 2020)

SirBrandon420 said:


> Uh huh I have a addiction


That #zkittlezskunkauto is good shit


----------



## SirBrandon420 (Mar 23, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> That #zkittlezskunkauto is good shit


All for outdoors 2020 and I'll take clones of the regs that I find worth keepin 

Autos just for something to do while others grow big


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4513569


Zipz when can I order from your seedbank lol


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 25, 2020)

Glo- 20 packs of Rado bday crosses
CA seed bank- han Solo hashplant with mendo cooks freebies from 20twenty. Gonna do in and outdoor this year


----------



## HolyAngel (Mar 25, 2020)

Man I couldn't resist!

Oh Geeze! (3 Bears OG x Tyrone Stomper) from NightOwl Seeds
And the freebie from Mephisto was Double Grape x Sour Stomper


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 26, 2020)

Ms Universe F2
Lava Fields
Lime Berry Mega
Moose and Lobsta V2
Consumption F2

Freebies
Orange Tart(Orange Blossom x Exodus Cheese bx1)
Grapefruit Shushee(Ice Queen x Grapefruit f2)
Ice Queen x G13/Haze
Purple Punch x Consumption


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Mar 27, 2020)

TK S1


----------



## LonestarToker (Mar 31, 2020)

Where'd you snag those from?


Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4507675


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 1, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Not yet.
> View attachment 4511906


Wasn't what i was commenting on it was the simple fact that the packs shown where clearly vacuum sealed now whether they are supposed to be or not is a different story altogether i have never purchased ClearWater Packs so i have no direct Knowledge of how their packs should come.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 1, 2020)

LonestarToker said:


> Where'd you snag those from?


Only one place had these for sale bud wellgrownseeds.com if you didn't get them from their the ain't real and if you didn't buy them in like 4 hrs they where all gone.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 1, 2020)

LonestarToker said:


> Where'd you snag those from?


wellgrownseeds

ThugPug put out like 20 packs and i got 1

he was supposed to be making more and releasing them in the summer but now he says he’s retiring and his drop at the end of April will be his last so im not sure if these will be released again


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Only one place had these for sale bud wellgrownseeds.com if you didn't get them from their the ain't real and if you didn't buy them in like 4 hrs they where all gone.


They sold out in less than 2 minutes lol


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 1, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> They sold out in less than 2 minutes lol


How long you been dealing with wellgrownseeds? Is that site ran by him? Ive never heard of them.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> They sold out in less than 2 minutes lol


This was his collab with Mass Medicinal strains right?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This was his collab with Mass Medicinal strains right?


yeah


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 1, 2020)

LonestarToker said:


> How long you been dealing with wellgrownseeds? Is that site ran by him? Ive never heard of them.


I only ordered from there twice,both in the last month

I heard about them last year though,when I was looking for The One bx from MOB seeds

They mainly sell organic nutes i think

back when i first found the site they only had seeds from MOB Seeds and NorStar Genetics

I thinks hes trying to get into the breeding game also

Both orders came with freebies made by WellGrown plus Mass Medicals Kernal Putang uses one of WellGrowns cuts for the mom(Kernal Haze)


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 5, 2020)

@LonestarToker looks like hes making more Stinky Putang seeds


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-nMIKjBovF/


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> @LonestarToker looks like hes making more Stinky Putang seeds
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-nMIKjBovF/


Good news for us Bad news for you i would guess that pack would of fetched around $500 at auction


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Good news for us Bad news for you i would guess that pack would of fetched around $500 at auction


not bad news for me at all

I hoard seeds,I dont sell them lol


----------



## Bodz420 (Apr 6, 2020)

Candy kush express at the moment, I've heard good stuff about this strain


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 6, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> not bad news for me at all
> 
> I hoard seeds,I dont sell them lol


Nice me too unless they wan't to give me 10x the price for them


----------



## kroc (Apr 6, 2020)

bad time to order seeds apparently, package shipped over two weeks ago and has been stuck on "in transit to next facility" since the 28th. 

but i grabbed some stuff from AK bean brain, romulan x mtf/nl1, blueberry muffin x vintage blueberry, skunk qabbage x tknl5haze and sensi start f4s.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 6, 2020)

kroc said:


> bad time to order seeds apparently, package shipped over two weeks ago and has been stuck on "in transit to next facility" since the 28th.
> 
> but i grabbed some stuff from AK bean brain, romulan x mtf/nl1, blueberry muffin x vintage blueberry, skunk qabbage x tknl5haze and sensi start f4s.


think if you're in the same state as the shop you're okay, its the across US shipping that's been a bitch
cause i've heard the same from other people but I ordered C99 from FDM and had seeds in like 3 days so i dunno


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 6, 2020)

These are gonna be nice later, agseedco


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 6, 2020)

kroc said:


> bad time to order seeds apparently, package shipped over two weeks ago and has been stuck on "in transit to next facility" since the 28th.
> 
> but i grabbed some stuff from AK bean brain, romulan x mtf/nl1, blueberry muffin x vintage blueberry, skunk qabbage x tknl5haze and sensi start f4s.


lucky! or i guess not since you still haven't received them yet  I so want some stuff from akbb, that TKNL5 Haze F3 (NL Dom) is calling my name so hard. And that MTF x MAC. Need crypto prices to come back up again... or win the lottery


----------



## predd (Apr 6, 2020)

ProductQuantityPriceBodhi freebies-Heavenly Hashplant (Bubba Kastu X 88g13H/P)1$0.00Bodhi freebies-Terpenado1$0.00Blue Sunshine1$70.00Space Monkey1$60.00Subtotal:$130.00Shipping:$7.00 via Flat ratePayment method:Cash or Blank Money OrderTotal:$137.00


----------



## kroc (Apr 6, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> think if you're in the same state as the shop you're okay, its the across US shipping that's been a bitch
> cause i've heard the same from other people but I ordered C99 from FDM and had seeds in like 3 days so i dunno


yeah it is from AK so figured a bit of a delay anyway, at least its beans though, cuttings right now would be rough



HolyAngel said:


> lucky! or i guess not since you still haven't received them yet  I so want some stuff from akbb, that TKNL5 Haze F3 (NL Dom) is calling my name so hard. And that MTF x MAC. Need crypto prices to come back up again... or win the lottery


yeah i went with the sq x tknl5haze cuz he said the skunk qabbage was his stinkiest (made his wife turn her nose) so crossed with tknl5haze figured i couldnt go wrong  

def interested in the mtf too, always heard stories that thunderfuck was some of the strongest herb and all that. i just went through his email his choices are much larger compared to the banks, sent cash in mail


----------



## Adam Farmer (Apr 6, 2020)

First post Here.
Many thanks to Speakeasy Seedbank.
I just received these 
There is still a bogo if you like Karma


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 6, 2020)

Adam Farmer said:


> First post Here.
> Many thanks to Speakeasy Seedbank.
> I just received these
> There is still a bogo if you like KarmaView attachment 4525629


NICE.
excellent choice on bank and strain


----------



## Fupaslayer (Apr 6, 2020)

Adam Farmer said:


> First post Here.
> Many thanks to Speakeasy Seedbank.
> I just received these
> There is still a bogo if you like KarmaView attachment 4525629


You got those shipped to the states?


----------



## Adam Farmer (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes I did. From the states to the states.


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 7, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> @LonestarToker looks like hes making more Stinky Putang seeds
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-nMIKjBovF/


Mmmm can't wait to taste that stinky putang!


----------



## More plenty (Apr 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm losing patience waiting for a pack from Treestars seedbank that I bought the day after Christmas.
> Still hasn't generated a tracking number and says he's behind on his orders, because of the holidays.


I ordered wedding crasher Jan confirmation feb they arrived in March. None popped. The only reason I got them at all is because I complained on their ig page. They sent 2 gift slurricanes also and they popped over night. I contacted symbiotic on their ig and they said they don’t deal directly with treestar. For a company that prides itself on customer service they are a joke imo


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2020)

More plenty said:


> I ordered wedding crasher Jan confirmation feb they arrived in March. None popped. The only reason I got them at all is because I complained on their ig page. They sent 2 gift slurricanes also and they popped over night. I contacted symbiotic on their ig and they said they don’t deal directly with treestar. For a company that prides itself on customer service they are a joke imo


Ouch! That really sucks.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Apr 8, 2020)

LonestarToker said:


> Where'd you snag those from?


Breeders direct


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pineapple Fields 
Ocelot
Grapefruit f3
Ice Cream Freeze

Freebies 
Columbian Cheese(C Gold x Exodus Cheese bx)
Potent Punch(Purple Punch x Consumption)
Sisters Cheese(Sister Nice x Exodus Cheese bx)
Agent Orange x Huckleberry


----------



## Fupaslayer (Apr 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Pineapple Fields
> Ocelot
> Grapefruit f3
> Ice Cream Freeze
> ...


What site are those from


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 8, 2020)

Fupaslayer said:


> What site are those from


Got the Pineapple Fields and Agent Orange x Huckleberry from Ralph Rosinburg

the rest are from Sowlowfarms


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Pineapple Fields
> Ocelot
> Grapefruit f3
> Ice Cream Freeze
> ...


When I was glancing at your list I seen potent punch and then the sister strain below. At first my mind seen "potent sisters" for some reason. I thought it was a play on an old ass country western group The pointer sisters, I was like no way, but then realized I'm just a little slow in the draw today.


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When I was glancing at your list I seen potent punch and then the sister strain below. At first my mind seen "potent sisters" for some reason. I thought it was a play on an old ass country western group The pointer sisters, I was like no way, but then realized I'm just a little slow in the draw today.


LOL, this 'country western' group?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> LOL, this 'country western' group?


Oh yeah!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah!


Maybe I'm getting my lady bands mixed up, I'm thinking country and I dont think this sister did disco? Let me see if I can find the ladies I'm think I thought of, lol.


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 8, 2020)

Straight from their run at the Grand Ole Opry, the Pointer Sisters.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2020)

It's the pointer sisters name but my stoned ass was thinking "slow hand" was sung by the Forester Sisters but jesus I was off. Its Conway Twitty that made slow hand a hit on country radio and the Forester sisters fell off the face of the world.

Stay in school kids


----------



## Hobblebush (Apr 8, 2020)

Chinook Haze from Greenpoint... 10 seeds for 28$ cant really agrue with trying something new. 7 day shipping to the east coast also during COVID b.s


----------



## Deadhead13 (Apr 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's the pointer sisters name but my stoned ass was thinking "slow hand" was sung by the Forester Sisters but jesus I was off. Its Conway Twitty that made slow hand a hit on country radio and the Forester sisters fell off the face of the world.
> 
> Stay in school kids


We’ve all been there.


----------



## Fupaslayer (Apr 8, 2020)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> TK S1
> 
> View attachment 4515207


Where are they shipping from ?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 9, 2020)

Just ordered some Double Krush from Lucky Dog Seeds (Skunk VA), I'm really impressed with his line.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 15, 2020)

Some snowcain I picked up


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 15, 2020)

Fupaslayer said:


> Where are they shipping from ?


GLO still has TK S1s for $140

If you do order from them make sure you use a card.They have a rep for stealing cash


----------



## BluntMoniker (Apr 15, 2020)

my 4/20 purchase for this year:


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2020)

Barney's farm purple punch, dosi do and cookie? 

Good luck!


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 17, 2020)

added these recently to the cold cellar, gonna pop them when I have some more space!!!




that's all for now...

jonesy...


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 19, 2020)

Relapsed again last night. Def relapsed more than 50 times. I am a weak man, lol
Garfunkel, peach hp. Freebies lucky god, soul axis


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Relapsed again last night. Def relapsed more than 50 times. I am a weak man, lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


>


Can only relapse if you stop in the first place


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Can only relapse if you stop in the first place


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 19, 2020)

lol


----------



## trowertripper (Apr 19, 2020)

Zacatecas tribute from vermontman sold through ACE. I wanted some for some time, at least a highland mexican strain and when it popped up the first time, i missed it so when it showed up again i jump. Its hard to find those old time long flowering mind fucking sativas from my teen years....this is an unheard of zacastecas and oaxacan cross.


----------



## trowertripper (Apr 19, 2020)

The pointer sisters also covered slow hand. Only song covered by conway and the pointer sisters. I always wondered of they performed bra less.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 20, 2020)

Had to grab a pack of Strayfox's White Mocha (kromes white x Koffee f1). $45 was too hard to pass.


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 20, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Had to grab a pack of Strayfox's White Mocha (kromes white x Koffee f1). $45 was too hard to pass.


Can you tell us from where?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 20, 2020)

LonestarToker said:


> Can you tell us from where?


Great Lake Genetics has some solid sales going on. Highly recommend GLG, killer freebies and trustworthy ownership.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


>


I think "dont stop til you get enough" from MJ applies to you haha


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 20, 2020)

Tony Green GG4 RIL
MG 1 Primal Punch f2 that’s coming with GMO x PP testers


----------



## rockethoe (Apr 20, 2020)

BluntMoniker said:


> my 4/20 purchase for this year:


 who the hell is charged a tenner to "keep seeds in original breeder packaging"? 
am I reading that right? That is a rip!!


----------



## oill (Apr 20, 2020)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


Kosher sherbert and bakers delight


----------



## BluntMoniker (Apr 20, 2020)

rockethoe said:


> who the hell is charged a tenner to "keep seeds in original breeder packaging"?
> am I reading that right? That is a rip!!


Was either that, or 7.99 to have them remove seeds as needed for packaging. It said it's only a charge to non EU customers iirc. What sense it makes? I'm not sure.. but it is what it is

They were sold out of majority of the brands they had promos for as well which I wasnt happy about.. But it still ended up being more seeds at a better price than attitude, and The Vault is an Advertiser so I figured I'd support their business


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 20, 2020)

I got some thug pug glukie breath and some solfire gelly biscuit and hood candyz on the way!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2020)

rockethoe said:


> who the hell is charged a tenner to "keep seeds in original breeder packaging"?
> am I reading that right? That is a rip!!


I paid extra for breeders packs from attitude and they still shipped without! Lol "stealth" they call it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Adam Farmer (Apr 20, 2020)

I recently ordered these up from the excellent folks at tscnovelties. I am excited to see what these Jungle Boys are bringing to the table. 

Happy Holidays
I


----------



## tko2184 (Apr 20, 2020)

Running jungle boys first release now


----------



## tko2184 (Apr 20, 2020)

WiFi mints x (nbk x sunset sherbert)


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2020)

Adam Farmer said:


> I recently ordered these up from the excellent folks at tscnovelties. I am excited to see what these Jungle Boys are bringing to the table.
> 
> Happy HolidaysView attachment 4540125
> IView attachment 4540129


That Triangle Canyon sounds dank!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 21, 2020)

Paid phenohut yesterday got seeds today, 1 day shipping! Think we’re both in Michigan even tho last time my seeds 2 hours away from here i got in 14 days so I’ll take it.


----------



## LivinGOLD (Apr 21, 2020)

Just ordered some Gage Green Gentics. “possession of a sage” I’m so fucking happy about it


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 22, 2020)

Last few grabs , big ups to glg


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Last few grabs , big ups to glg
> View attachment 4542342
> View attachment 4542343


Who said Disco sucks?
Nice score!


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Apr 22, 2020)

Where can I buy seeds from if I live in the midwest United states?


----------



## YardG (Apr 22, 2020)

There are a bunch of US based seed banks, see this thread for a raft of suggestions https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-looking-for-a-good-seed-bank-in-usa.998920/ or cut to the chase and go to JBC or Great Lakes Genetics as those are two of the more regularly recommended banks.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 22, 2020)

Also have AK Bean Brains Romulan BX4 and ISS/NL1 x MTF, Useful Blackened Oranges and Chem X CD and Bohdi Aluna and Lemon Wookie V2 on the way. Plus whatever freebies the excellent JBC throws in there. Cause I've spent most of quarantine buying seeds...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 22, 2020)

XDabxdoubx said:


> Where can I buy seeds from if I live in the midwest United states?



James Bean Company
Great Lakes Genetics
Seeds Here Now
Swami Organic Seeds
The Nature Farm Genetics
Authentic Genetics on Strainly Todd McCormick. Has Original 80s Sk1, but is expensive.
The Green Stash.. Original NL5 Recommended
Headies Gardens Instagram.
DC Seed Exchange


----------



## Houstini (Apr 22, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> James Bean Company
> Great Lakes Genetics
> Seeds Here Now
> Swami Organic Seeds
> ...


Speakeasy seedbank
breeders direct seed company
Neptune
All the others listed by @jimihendrix1 above


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Who said Disco sucks?
> Nice score!


Those are my next run indoors this fall, cant wait.
Not loompa's headband but very similar.


----------



## trowertripper (Apr 23, 2020)

Ordered some Bodhi tonight..aluna with Acapulco gold freebies. I have been wanting some COLUMBIAN RED since 1977. Aluna is COLUMBIAN RED crossed with a 1988 hashplant. Magical trip back in time?.?


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Apr 24, 2020)

Fupaslayer said:


> Where are they shipping from ?


If i recall it was Cali? Got it within 2 days. I think USPS were on the ball. It was crazy fast. Ian was great to deal with.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 24, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4543628


Damn I wanna try envy


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 24, 2020)

Picked up 9 bagseeds out some GPD outdoor from a friend. Times are tough.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 24, 2020)

Got a free tester from tikimadman.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 24, 2020)

trowertripper said:


> Ordered some Bodhi tonight..aluna with Acapulco gold freebies. I have been wanting some COLUMBIAN RED since 1977. Aluna is COLUMBIAN RED crossed with a 1988 hashplant. Magical trip back in time?.?


I hope so! My dad's been bitching about how he misses that Columbian Red ever since we first burned one together. I got some Aluna seeds just to grow for him as a surprise.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 24, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Last few grabs , big ups to glg
> View attachment 4542342
> View attachment 4542343


Nice grabs. What's the in that hammerhead pack?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 24, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice grabs. What's the in that hammerhead pack?


C. Banana S1, tried for the Hammers Kush. How did you like his gear when you ran it for him?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 24, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> C. Banana S1, tried for the Hammers Kush. How did you like his gear when you ran it for him?


Nice. I hoped he would release that one. I've tried 3 or 4 different cb s1s and they were all great smoke. The floppy, viney, kushy one was my favorite. My buddy preferred the big, stretchy and fruity. I think I've got 2 beans left in the vault. 
ALL of his x's we've ran have been pretty good to great. He definitely has the real deal cuts. 
We actually just sent payment in for his dubble banana mango haze x mac, this week. Gonna be some gems.
Good luck with yours, 101.


----------



## Nutzach91 (Apr 27, 2020)

Just received order from Speakeasy seedbank that I ordered on 420. All Karma packs are buy one get one free so I got 2 Sweets which is Guava Gelato ×Karma Sour D. And I got the SwampBoy genetics Guava Jelly which is Forbidden Fruit ×White 91 for 50 dollars off.


----------



## trowertripper (Apr 28, 2020)

i smoked some Guava from a dispensary here, took two tokes the joint went out.
after that i couldnt remember how to make the bic lighter work. never could do the third toke.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Apr 28, 2020)

trowertripper said:


> i smoked some Guava from a dispensary here, took two tokes the joint went out.
> after that i couldnt remember how to make the bic lighter work. never could do the third toke.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Nutzach91 (Apr 28, 2020)

trowertripper said:


> i smoked some Guava from a dispensary here, took two tokes the joint went out.
> after that i couldnt remember how to make the bic lighter work. never could do the third toke.


Exactly what I'm looking for!!!


----------



## trowertripper (Apr 28, 2020)

i bought an eighth and smoked most pf it...went back to get more they were sold out...lol


----------



## Houstini (Apr 28, 2020)

Latest seed order has been “out for delivery” for 2 days now. I want my GLG coozy already!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2020)

Picked this up at auction for $60. 
That was less than retail when they were available.



I picked these up as well.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 30, 2020)

Well got my first order of like 5 that are on the way. Can definitely say I'm gonna be going back to soaknbeans for my next orders. I ordered the 2x top-middle 12-seed packs and they sent me 5x 6-seed freebie packs along with them! Definitely some fire in these beanz


----------



## Politieisnietmijnvriend (May 1, 2020)

Just to add to the collection


----------



## ZAZBEAM (May 2, 2020)

Swooped these puppies up a few weeks ago here in the town. Gonna be in my next DWC run with a starkiller fem seedling starting mid June.


----------



## trowertripper (May 2, 2020)

i learned a manipuri freebie was a different strain than a manipuri order so sent some more money to nspacta. also picked up some more urkhul and kerala for good measure. i will probably freeze these in a vacuum pack for a time when i have no neighbors or neighbors i trust.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Yesyes3000 (May 2, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4552893


Lol mutha Fukin birdseed hahaha


----------



## GUN1 (May 3, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4540111


Where'd you get cannaexotics?


----------



## BigSco508 (May 3, 2020)

GUN1 said:


> Where'd you get cannaexotics?


JBC has them for sure other spots i'm unsure of off the top of my head.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 3, 2020)

GUN1 said:


> Where'd you get cannaexotics?


They were freebies from JBC


----------



## GUN1 (May 3, 2020)

Seems to be the only place to get gooeys gear. Was hoping there was another.


----------



## the real mccoy (May 3, 2020)

GUN1 said:


> Seems to be the only place to get gooeys gear. Was hoping there was another.


Genetic Supply carries GB.


----------



## FusterCluck (May 3, 2020)

High CBD Strains AK47 and Harle-Tsu I want to try and make oil for my mother in law


----------



## MInewgrow (May 4, 2020)

Got sweet mints with my last order, now I have enough to do a little run of those.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## nc208 (May 4, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4555270


You must have one hell of a seed bank yourself.


----------



## HolyAngel (May 5, 2020)

2nd order is in, 3 more to go


----------



## HolyAngel (May 6, 2020)

3rd order in, these are gonna be some fire


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 7, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> 2nd order is in, 3 more to go
> View attachment 4555764


Nice! If you pop either of these(especially the Antenna) and have a journal, @ me, if you don't mind. I'd like to follow along. His super lazerlite has been killer. I think you picked a good one.


----------



## HolyAngel (May 7, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice! If you pop either of these(especially the Antenna) and have a journal, @ me, if you don't mind. I'd like to follow along. His super lazerlite has been killer. I think you picked a good one.


Nice! The antenna's were actually the freebies here so I know basically nothing about them. Not sure when I'll get to cracking them but will definitely try and remember to tag you when I do ^^


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 7, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Nice! The antenna's were actually the freebies here so I know basically nothing about them. Not sure when I'll get to cracking them but will definitely try and remember to tag you when I do ^^


Right on. Mine were a freebie pack, as well. Fab is an interesting cat. He doesn't do the find a good male and x to every clone only available. I think he's stated the only cut he keeps is charlotte's web.
He pops some beans and works with his own lines like crazy. That 3dg13 is his baby. 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MInewgrow (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Greenlane (May 9, 2020)

He has some new breeders i've never heard of those either ^ was thinking of putting in a DVG order in a bit.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 9, 2020)

Greenlane said:


> He has some new breeders i've never heard of those either ^ was thinking of putting in a DVG order in a bit.


T1000 is a csi pack and the green avenger is a brother Grimm pack that was a freebie...unless you weren’t talking to me.


----------



## Greenlane (May 9, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> T1000 is a csi pack and the green avenger is a brother Grimm pack that was a freebie...unless you weren’t talking to me.


Did you get them from Area51? Have you started the Solfire yet?


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## MInewgrow (May 10, 2020)

Greenlane said:


> Did you get them from Area51? Have you started the Solfire yet?


No got them from artizen seedshop, yes I have started quite a few of my solfire beans.


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

Anesia Seeds Blackberry Moonrocks, Sluricane and Barney's Farm Pink Kush.

Huge THC percentage for the Anesia beans they claim so lets see how they perform individually scrogged.

Added the Pink Kush because I wanted to see what those over the pond are raving about, I hear its a big strain there.

Anyways here is my next run of seeds after these are down in a couple of weeks.


----------



## nc208 (May 10, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Anesia Seeds Blackberry Moonrocks, Sluricane and Barney's Farm Pink Kush.
> 
> Huge THC percentage for the Anesia beans they claim so lets see how they perform individually scrogged.
> 
> ...


After growing Barneys farm Pink Kush you still wont know what all the folks are raving about. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I don't think Anesia is going to be any good either. 
I hadn't heard of them so I took a quick look and their descriptions say to stay far away from these folks.
Their chemdog is listed as just chemdog instead of 91, d, 4??? and says its a cross of og kush and sour diesel? Looking at their clone only offerings and prices like 32 bucks for MAC beans? 

If you need some help in finding some reputable breeders to try the actual strains instead of these imitators then I'd be happy to give you some ideas.
For instance the Pink Kush thats in Canada is a clone only that you wont find in seed form unless someone has made some s1's of it. There's several cuts of it going around like Pink2.0, the island pink, and a few others too.


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> After growing Barneys farm Pink Kush you still wont know what all the folks are raving about. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I don't think Anesia is going to be any good either.
> I hadn't heard of them so I took a quick look and their descriptions say to stay far away from these folks.
> Their chemdog is listed as just chemdog instead of 91, d, 4??? and says its a cross of og kush and sour diesel? Looking at their clone only offerings and prices like 32 bucks for MAC beans?
> 
> ...


Haha so funny, you must have very bias view and been reading shit. 

Loads of good dairies out there with fantastic results. 

Let's see but I'm very happy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Haha so funny, you must have very bias view and been reading shit.
> 
> Loads of good dairies out there with fantastic results.
> 
> Let's see but I'm very happy.


Lmao

Great barney's farms reviews, really? Do tell us about that...

Their pineapple chunk is sold as an indica dominant cross. The 3 I did were all sativa leaning and one went over 12 weeks 12/12 before I chopped it and it still needed another 4 weeks. 

Great reliable genetics, you should try the tangerine dream too. Lol


----------



## Devils34 (May 10, 2020)

I ordered off a guy on strainly who has perfect reviews and has the cheapest seeds available...I ordered:

10 Blue God
10 Afghani #1
10 Lemon Skunk
10 Bubba Kush
10 LA Confidential 
10 Purple Kush

They're in the mail, and the guy doesn't accept payment until after the seeds are delivered...so far it's a wonderful experience with him.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lmao
> 
> Great barney's farms reviews, really? Do tell us about that...
> 
> ...


dont waste your time man

hes one of those guys who needs to touch the stove before he realizes its hot

you cant help everybody


----------



## Bakersfield (May 10, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Anesia Seeds Blackberry Moonrocks, Sluricane and Barney's Farm Pink Kush.
> 
> Huge THC percentage for the Anesia beans they claim so lets see how they perform individually scrogged.
> 
> ...


Are those your tasty buds in the picture?


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lmao
> 
> Great barney's farms reviews, really? Do tell us about that...
> 
> ...



I'll throw them in the trash then as per your say so.

Anesia seeds was the subject by the way so before you judge you should try instead of spouting shit you know fuck all about.

Just a general view of the thousands of growers worldwide rate both Anesia and Barneys Farm fairly highly so they must be real shit as you say. Fuck what the others say eh.

ANESIA SEEDS

BARNEYS FARM

FYKIAWKFA


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Are those your tasty buds in the picture?


Yes, cheap seeds which I have done very well with before and also again.

Blackberry Gum by Seedstockers and Critical Orange Punch by Dutch Passion.

Great plants, great smoke and great yields too.


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> dont waste your time man
> 
> hes one of those guys who needs to touch the stove before he realizes its hot
> 
> you cant help everybody


Ha Guru


----------



## Gemtree (May 10, 2020)

Most are still in the mail but recently got

csi- gg4 x bubblegum
csi- chemd x t1000
csi- t1000 s1
csi- chem 91 s1
thug pug- peanut butter breath
thug pug- pure michigan 2.0
cannarado- sasha
cannarado- cherry strudle
circle of blessings- slurriskunk
circle of blessings- bubba iraqi
compound genetics- tiger cake


----------



## nc208 (May 10, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I'll throw them in the trash then as per your say so.
> 
> Anesia seeds was the subject by the way so before you judge you should try instead of spouting shit you know fuck all about.
> 
> ...


Take your own advice genius. Dont say thousands of people are happy and satisfied growing these which is a lie, 
Go look at their chemdog strain on their site. These clowns cant even copy and paste their lineages correctly how could you have any confidence those seeds are what they tell you they are. 

_Chem Dog is a cross-breading with 2 legendary and extremly potent strains: OG Kush x Sour Diesel. This Sativa dominant hybrid is unbelievable strong and our perfect version of this outstanding strain. Chemdog is a cannabis strain which especially excites experienced growers with high yields and potency. _


----------



## Bodean (May 10, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> View attachment 4560173


That green avenger was great smoke. Awesome for a freebie.


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Take your own advice genius. Dont say thousands of people are happy and satisfied growing these which is a lie,
> Go look at their chemdog strain on their site. These clowns cant even copy and paste their lineages correctly how could you have any confidence those seeds are what they tell you they are.
> 
> _Chem Dog is a cross-breading with 2 legendary and extremly potent strains: OG Kush x Sour Diesel. This Sativa dominant hybrid is unbelievable strong and our perfect version of this outstanding strain. Chemdog is a cannabis strain which especially excites experienced growers with high yields and potency. _



I'll throw them then right? Shit weed right that is no good?

Proof is in the harvest know it all and there are thousands that think you are wrong and the proof is there in the links.

Very simple to understand except you and the backpatters.

By the way, the strain you are harping on about IS NOT what I have bought so totally irreverent. Stop whining when I dont even have it....its childlike.

ANY ISSUE YOU HAVE WITH BREEDING I SUGGEST YOU TAKE IT UP WITH THE COMPANY SINCE YOU ARE CLEARLY VEXED


----------



## ProteinPapi420 (May 10, 2020)

Seedman amnesia autofem. 25% thc for a auto plant is bomb! Also good yield


----------



## MInewgrow (May 10, 2020)

Bodean said:


> That green avenger was great smoke. Awesome for a freebie.


Looks like I’ll have to pop them sooner then later. Thanks for the info


----------



## Gemtree (May 10, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I'll throw them then right? Shit weed right that is no good?
> 
> Proof is in the harvest know it all and there are thousands that think you are wrong and the proof is there in the links.
> 
> Very simple to understand except you and the backpatters.


You can get lucky but there's way better now for less risk. We all grew Barneys for years when all you could get was euro seeds so there's a lot of experience with them. They are just not so subtley trying to help you out. Good luck


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I'll throw them in the trash then as per your say so.
> 
> Anesia seeds was the subject by the way so before you judge you should try instead of spouting shit you know fuck all about.
> 
> ...


AWFTWARTYBDFTRESG!


----------



## crisnpropa (May 10, 2020)

Blue Iguana, Mosca Seeds - Neptune Seed Bank

Humboldt Dream, Humboldt Seed Company - DC Seed Exchange


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> You can get lucky but there's way better now for less risk. We all grew Barneys for years when all you could get was euro seeds so there's a lot of experience with them. They are just not so subtley trying to help you out. Good luck



I dont need the help, Ive been at it for 3 fucking decades.

I just showed the seeds for my next run which I have 100% confidence in and others dont so I'll throw them right.

The thousands of online dairies say the seeds are good hence the links but know it alls think otherwise. Not new comers American hyped seeds...just seeds that grow nice weed.

HA!

Unreal and I know good seeds and bad seeds and I ahve not just been lucky to grow top notch weed for the last 30 plus years.

USA and UK growers are miles apart


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> AWFTWARTYBDFTRESG!


FYAWTHKEBKFA

Yanks


----------



## nc208 (May 10, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I dont need the help, Ive been at it for 3 fucking decades.
> 
> I just showed the seeds for my next run which I have 100% confidence in and others dont so I'll throw them right.
> 
> ...


This is just fucking embarrassing then. 30 years and these are the companies you are buying still? Zipz was right you do need to get burned yourself to find out.


----------



## KK26 (May 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This is just fucking embarrassing then. 30 years and these are the companies you are buying still? Zipz was right you do need to get burned yourself to find out.



Don't be so silly and talk sense.

Decades of weed has taught me that some tend to focus on any hyped up weed, mainly stateside, and despite this heard deluded mentality little do they realize that it all gets you stoned if grown correctly and even incorrectly.

I KNOW that I grow great weed, better than any I have ever smoked from 3rd parties and I can say that through decades of experience both growing and smoking.

Now, we are both growing weed and I think we can both say the same....we like what we grow despite the genetics being different and/or we prefer a certain breeder(s) blah blah

BUT FFS we are growing fucking weed here and not breeding thoroughbred race horses where breeding (genetics) play a huge part so again FFS get of your high horse and calm down because you really are childlike.

I grow weed, you grow weed and if you care to smoke something more relaxing it just might change the fuckwit part about all this.

By the way, the strain you are harping on about IS NOT what I have bought so totally irreverent. Stop whining when I dont even have it....its childlike again !

ANY ISSUE YOU HAVE WITH BREEDING I SUGGEST YOU TAKE IT UP WITH THE COMPANY SINCE YOU ARE CLEARLY VEXED

Have a great night, hot choco is super before bed and make sure you're tucked in real tight.

FFS


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2020)

I grew out pineapple chunk, it sucked and was not genetics described. My friend tried tangerine power, it blew worse. 

Countless folks on these forums have have less than stellar results, some had great results. Most of those great results were 10 years ago or more though.

No one told you to throw the seeds away that is ridiculous. People are saying you'll get shit, that's all but by all move prove us wrong.

Funny how every UK and Euro seed sellers are all hopping on the US elite train bro. Delusions of grandeur


----------



## Trainwreckertonville (May 10, 2020)

Roc bud inc Iced Gushers Auto


----------



## nc208 (May 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I grew out pineapple chunk, it sucked and was not genetics described. My friend tried tangerine power, it blew worse.
> 
> Countless folks on these forums have have less than stellar results, some had great results. Most of those great results were 10 years ago or more though.
> 
> ...


It's all or nothing mentality with these drama queens. You can't make a suggestion without them acting over the top trying to make you seem like an ass for suggesting something.

Can't fix stupid sadly....


----------



## Gemtree (May 11, 2020)

The only decent Barney's I grew was vanilla kush, critical kush and their original red diesel but my friend also grew vanilla kush and it sucked. I'm just glad I can pop a handful of american genetics now and usually get a crazy good pheno.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2020)

I also hated everything I attempted with Barney's Farm seeds - maybe 5 assorted seeds about 10 years ago. And, yeah, the general consensus for years has been to avoid everything BF. It makes you wonder though, doesn't it? They've been around forever, so _someone _must like what they're buying. Their custys can't all be first timers.


----------



## Houstini (May 11, 2020)

Barney’s Acapulco gold, grew as a short bush and finished in 9 weeks. Need I say more.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 11, 2020)

Barney's Farm stuff from 10+ years ago was mostly good, when their catalog consisted mostly of Critical Mass crosses and Blue Cheese. Right around the time they started winning cups and Amsterdam started cracking down on grow shows, they became Greenhouse 2.0 and started buying and repackaging bulk seeds from Spain. Good friend of mine still runs a cut of a cross he made from old Barney's Attitude freebies when they were still a reputable company. It's amazing. Anything I have seen come from their beans since 2011 or so has been the shits.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I also hated everything I attempted with Barney's Farm seeds - maybe 5 assorted seeds about 10 years ago. And, yeah, the general consensus for years has been to avoid everything BF. It makes you wonder though, doesn't it? They've been around forever, so _someone _must like what they're buying. Their custys can't all be first timers.


Never underestimate the High Times noob hype train. Arjan is still in business, after all.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I grew out pineapple chunk, it sucked and was not genetics described. My friend tried tangerine power, it blew worse.
> 
> Countless folks on these forums have have less than stellar results, some had great results. Most of those great results were 10 years ago or more though.
> 
> ...


You sound like Trump. 

Desparate for a claim to fame with hyped seeds. 

You carry on soft lad. Your so angry, that's the shit USA seeds for you.

I see you use my tern deluded. Think for yourself man and if you have a problem with seeds I suggest you contact the company instead of your child like tantrum which you have harped on for 3 pages. 

Yanks!


----------



## oswizzle (May 11, 2020)

Old school Blue Cheese was dank DANK


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (May 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I grew out pineapple chunk, it sucked and was not genetics described. My friend tried tangerine power, it blew worse.
> 
> Countless folks on these forums have have less than stellar results, some had great results. Most of those great results were 10 years ago or more though.
> 
> ...


They are definitely trying to cash in on the hype train. 

The trend is growing in UK/EU with more and more retailers offering their own labels of goodness knows what. Seems to be about money and stuffing seed packs. There is no continuity or lineage or real history. Seems like any joker can bulk buy and repack.

The online threads where growers and breeder share experiences are special.


----------



## gwheels (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> You sound like Trump.
> 
> Desparate for a claim to fame with hyped seeds.
> 
> ...


What you know would fit on the head of a pin...but keep regaling us with the knowledge.

Barneys Farm produces auto fem hermies...on an outdoor crop. There are FAR better breeders out there. But someone is buying the crap. Have at it.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

gwheels said:


> What you know would fit on the head of a pin...but keep regaling us with the knowledge.
> 
> Barneys Farm produces auto fem hermies...on an outdoor crop. There are FAR better breeders out there. But someone is buying the crap. Have at it.


Whata guy, cheers for the heads up Guru.

Good job I've only 1 single seed then and you better tell the other thousands of growers detailed in thousands of diaries over the many many years that they are all fucking wrong. All the weed that has been produced by them is all an illusion. Well well well....so fucking glad I met you pal and I have only have the potential of just 1 single wasted seed.

Heres the link to the thousands of growers and this is just one place!!!! BARNEYS FARM 

Thanks so much for that.

Anyways, guess you're busy........you have a few thousand people to convince that they are growing, have been growing and also smoking shit weed.


Now, tooddle pip and run along because you have a fuck load of shit to put together for the thousands of other buying "crap".

YAAFSYJWKFA


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Whata guy, cheers for the heads up Guru.
> 
> Good job I've only 1 single seed then and you better tell the other thousands of growers detailed in thousands of diaries over the many many years that they are all fucking wrong. All the weed that has been produced by them is all an illusion. Well well well....so fucking glad I met you pal and I have only have the potential of just 1 single wasted seed.
> 
> ...


My dude really about that Barney’s farm life. More power to you. Now move it along, we see what you are growing good luck now just move on, isent there some Uk weed forum we’re you can circle jerk with other ppl about ur great genetics.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2020)

Ain't no one reading that dude's comments.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> My dude really about that Barney’s farm life. More power to you. Now move it along, we see what you are growing good luck now just move on, isent there some Uk weed forum we’re you can circle jerk with other ppl about ur great genetics.


Another tag team member.

English please or just terrible grammar?

I'll be staying


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ain't no one reading that dude's comments.


You know, now more abuse or you calmed down now?

Fuck about and I'll report you simple as that.

I've done fuck all wrong and the USA tag team are on my back for fuck all.

Now, have you finished because you are like a pack of bullying hounds and should be fucking ashamed.

Grown man like fucking kids!!


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> You know, now more abuse or you calmed down now?
> 
> Fuck about and I'll report you simple as that.
> 
> ...


English please... “I’ve done fuck all wrong” great English. Go cry baby somewhere else.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Another tag team member.
> 
> I'll be staying





MInewgrow said:


> English please... “I’ve done fuck all wrong” great English. Go cry baby somewhere else.


Its pure English pal.

Your from the US and I'm English....there is nothing wrong there. You have to be English to understand it hence why you quoted wrong and now you have just confirmed you spout shit.

I wont cry, I'll just report you bullying grown men.

Coward in English FYI newbie.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> English please... “I’ve done fuck all wrong” great English. Go cry baby somewhere else.


That is the Queen's English, I believe.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 11, 2020)

"I'll report you... " GTFO. You should be kicked for saying that weak shit... twice nonetheless.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Its pure English pal.
> 
> Your from the US and I'm English....there is nothing wrong there. You have to be English to understand it hence why you quoted wrong and now you have just confirmed you spout shit.
> 
> ...


I’ll report you for bullying . This clown will be my first block on this site, well played sir.


----------



## 420drummer (May 11, 2020)

Latest purchase


----------



## Gemtree (May 11, 2020)

When you've only had hotdogs your whole life, you aren't gonna know about steak. Some people just really like larfy hotdogs.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I’ll report you for bullying . This clown will be my first block on this site, well played sir.


That's a good lad.

One out the way.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> When you've only had hotdogs your whole life, you aren't gonna know about steak. Some people just really like larfy hotdogs.


Too true Newbie


----------



## waterproof808 (May 11, 2020)

Trop Cookies F2


----------



## Gemtree (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Too true Newbie


Thought you were done lol been growing as long as you and apparently better bud too. Enjoy your afghan x skunk strains all labeled different lol


----------



## Zipz55 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## trowertripper (May 11, 2020)

My experience with overseas seed banks has been pretty bad. The attitude, customer service and quality not so great. I have had bad experiences with no canadian or usa seedbanks and only buy overseas when i have to get landraces from ACE or Real seed/kwikseeds. It may be a generalization but seems the dutch in particular have had it too good for too long.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> As I said, I've been growing decades and I know my weed is great...


It certainly seems to have a mellowing effect on you.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> It certainly seems to have a mellowing effect on you.


It sure does actually but I just have no time for fucking bullies.

Shameful and they will get what they deserve if they carry on.

Grow up FFS. This is the shit you warn your kids about and here it is happening in front of us all.

I'll speak out about it like all the other readers of this thread should if you do not belong to the bullies.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2020)

Bullies because we said that Barney farm sucks? We have the right to a opinion, freedom of speech and all. Now hit that report button again you snitch cry baby.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Bullies because we said that Barney farm sucks? We have the right to a opinion, freedom of speech and all. Now hit that report button again you snitch cry baby.


I have 1 single seeds of their and that was not the breeder in question slow poke.

1 single seed of Pink Kush and you have jumped on the bully wagon..

Sad fucker

Tell all these thousands that they suck and not me with 1 single un-germinated seed you bullying grown man.

HERE there are thousands of them only on 1 single site.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I have 1 single seeds of their and that was not the breeder in question slow poke.
> 
> 1 single seed of Pink Kush and you have jumped on the bully wagon..
> 
> Sad fucker


No bullying at all bro. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> No bullying at all bro. Good luck with your grow.


Check the link, there are the facts to proof you talk utter shit

Check it bully boy


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Check the link, there are the facts to proof you talk utter shit
> 
> Check it bully boy


You sound like you didn’t get enough attention as a kid or need a hug. Good luck with life bro keep growing that fire!


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> You sound like you didn’t get enough attention as a kid or need a hug. Good luck with life bro keep growing that fire!


So you never read the link to the many thousands.

You know you talk nonsense and there are thousands to prove it hence you will not even look.

So funny.!

Ha sheep


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> No they are not, they are hating bullying cunts and should be reported as I do.
> 
> I am not taking their shit, its fucking disgraceful should not be here from grown men!
> 
> ...


Nevermind. Offer rescinded.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nevermind. Offer rescinded.


Offer, was it?

Or just didn't have the right words to answer my question "will get me better weed and exactly why" ?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 11, 2020)

420drummer said:


> Latest purchase


who's that headbanger x goji og by?


----------



## mindriot (May 11, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> who's that headbanger x goji og by?


 Respect Genetics. They were freebies given out by JBC


----------



## 420drummer (May 11, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> who's that headbanger x goji og by?


Mindriot got it JBC freebie


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Offer, was it?
> 
> Or just didn't have the right words to answer my question "will get me better weed and exactly why" ?


Yes. I think chocolate covered strawberries x banana og, gg4 x mimosa, topanga bananas, chem d x chocolate diesel or la affy x flo white would have been as good or better than what you are about to grow, but I wasn't trying to play pile on. I thought you might like a chance to do a side by side. No biggie.


----------



## oswizzle (May 12, 2020)

Scooped these up from a couple different collectives today


----------



## gwheels (May 12, 2020)

Purple Diesel
Purple Dream 
Lemon Tree
Motor Punch

Purple Dream went in the drink when i got them. A highly rated strain for IBS.

I get my seeds from the good old USA. Top genetics and decent prices


----------



## gwheels (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> No they are not, they are hating bullying cunts and should be reported as I do.
> 
> I am not taking their shit, its fucking disgraceful should not be here from grown men!
> 
> ...


If your skin is so thin you might not make it here. Good luck !

And only one person is calling other people horrible (hating bullying) cunts...can someone please do something about how he made me feel less than...oh wait a minute.

I didnt skip a beat.

USA genetics are the best. Now GO !~

to be honest i have only bought from these 3 fine USA seedbanks.
Greenpoint
Great Lakes Genetics (313, Schwaggys Fine seeds, Humbolt and the best freebies EVER)
Esosseeds (a dude and not a bank)

All 3 made in USA and all 3 made me see i will NEVER buy anything else again...maybe some JOTI gear but i have some already. the odd made in Canada seed too.
But canuck bulk seeds...Seedsman bulk seeds...hard pass. I did well with them in the past but its time to EVOLVE


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Must be tiresome. Waking up straight to the screen hating again exactly the same.
> 
> Grown man too eh telling me to put up with it because I might not make it here. No chance, fuck the bullies
> 
> Go back to bed


The only person hating and bullying is you, no one is taking any personal shots except you. Do you honestly believe that people who have different opinions and views are all bullies?


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Another bulky is awake, morning lazy bones.
> 
> Quick your tag team has up already so keep up.
> 
> ...


When everyone is an asshole you meet, maybe it's not everyone else.


----------



## KK26 (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> When everyone is an asshole you meet, maybe it's not everyone else.


Still there. 

Bored yet. You just woke up. 

Seriously, think about what other grown men do but here you are fresh out of bed. 

Takes some explaining right. 

It really does.....


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Still there.
> 
> Bored yet. You just woke up.
> 
> ...


Bored, no. It's quite fun seeing you squirm and be on the verge of having a meltdown accusing everyone of bullying.
I try not to think about other grown men. I'm perfectly happy with my girl. What you do in your bedroom is your business. Keep that door shut.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 12, 2020)

Hahaha. Hi pot, meet kettle...


----------



## Gemtree (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Still there.
> 
> Bored yet. You just woke up.
> 
> ...


Don't lie this is actually Barney from Barney's seeds right? Sorry your beans are shit man there's still time to turn it around. Best of luck to you


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 12, 2020)

I would suggest everyone just put this obvious attention-seeking troll on Ignore.


----------



## KK26 (May 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Don't lie this is actually Barney from Barney's seeds right? Sorry your beans are shit man there's still time to turn it around. Best of luck to you



Morning bully team member. 

Another one bang at it as soon as he woke up. 

By the way, I've seen what you grow too.


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Morning bully team member.
> 
> Another one bang at it as soon as he woke up.
> 
> By the way, I've seen what you grow too.


Just another observation, but stop assuming every poster is a Guy and from America.


----------



## trowertripper (May 12, 2020)

I like to eat bacon


----------



## maddmango (May 12, 2020)

saad is now sad and now we have a sad saad.


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> You like it don't you.
> 
> You think your big by doing it right, funny too.
> 
> ...


Right I'm so mean by reminding you not everyone is from America or that some users are in fact Women.


----------



## KK26 (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Right I'm so mean by reminding you not everyone is from America or that some users are in fact Women.


Still here. 

Think or is it too painful to come to terms with?

What is she doing now?

What are you doing!

So sad, days and days of it. 

Think


----------



## YardG (May 12, 2020)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/1PIGU0cftC2pG" width="480" height="395" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## YardG (May 12, 2020)

At some point can people just move on, even if it means ignoring someone?

I swear I'm done buying seeds, but my last purchase was some of the Stray benefit seeds... gonna be hard not popping any but going to try to wait until another time.


----------



## HolyAngel (May 12, 2020)

YardG said:


> At some point can people just move on, even if it means ignoring someone?
> 
> I swear I'm done buying seeds, but my last purchase was some of the Stray benefit seeds... gonna be hard not popping any but going to try to wait until another time.


Man I know right? I hear BakedBeanz is gonna have another drop here soon over on soaknbeans and I'm trying hard to just forget about it


----------



## Zipz55 (May 12, 2020)

YardG said:


> At some point can people just move on, even if it means ignoring someone?
> 
> I swear I'm done buying seeds, but my last purchase was some of the Stray benefit seeds... gonna be hard not popping any but going to try to wait until another time.


I have 8 packs of Stray gear im waiting on

post office has been painfully slow these last couple weeks


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 12, 2020)

I really wish I didn’t have to read 4 pages of whining to see 5 posts about actual seed purchases.


----------



## rockethoe (May 13, 2020)

I bought some seeds. How about you guys. EHh? Eh?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 13, 2020)

Birthday banger 
Platinum gorilla


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 14, 2020)

I like that this thread lives on 6 years later. 

Ordering more Sugar Punch, Jack Herer and Silverfields Fems from Sannie. Plus some Blue Magoo BX2.

Grow on brothers and sisters.


----------



## Amnesia420 (May 14, 2020)

Humboldt seeds The new, sugar breath, gorilla breath and 1 OGKZ to round up the total $$ So I could get a freebie of French Macaron from TH seeds.


----------



## Wattzzup (May 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> When everyone is an asshole you meet, maybe it's not everyone else.


I suffer from this condition as well. And yes it is everyone else!!! 

This is why I need to be a better grower with better weed. People with really good weed don’t get mad. Just sayin.


----------



## Gemtree (May 14, 2020)

Had to grab some wedding cake x titty sprinkles. Been wanting some titty sprinkles for a while now lol..oh and grabbed some happy hour too (the sauce x tony clifton)


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Had to grab some wedding cake x titty sprinkles. Been wanting some titty sprinkles for a while now lol..oh and grabbed some happy hour too (the sauce x tony clifton)


Tittycakes. Mmmmm.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 18, 2020)

speakeasy seedbank, legit professional transaction, great packing, great seed stock.


----------



## 420drummer (May 18, 2020)

Just got in some hazemans strawberry cough and Star dawg


----------



## Zipz55 (May 18, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4569687
> speakeasy seedbank, legit professional transaction, great packing, great seed stock.


I might have to put a order in with Speakeasy just to get that freebie


----------



## Zipz55 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Devils34 (May 18, 2020)

420drummer said:


> Just got in some hazemans strawberry cough and Star dawg


I've been wanting both of those, probably my next purchase!


----------



## 420drummer (May 18, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> I've been wanting both of those, probably my next purchase!


Yea I got prolly 4 more weeks on my current run then I’m definitely gonna pop a few of each of these. Got way too many strains to pop with what lil space I have. Makes deciding hard lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 18, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4569713


Did you order those direct?


----------



## Zipz55 (May 18, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Did you order those direct?


yeah


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah


Appreciated. Will have to hit him up. Waiting a minute for that Cat Piss...


----------



## Zipz55 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I might have to put a order in with Speakeasy just to get that freebie


I just put in another one in hopes of more great freebies. Grabbed that Huckleberry IBL.


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 20, 2020)

Just ordered 5 packs each of glueberry og, northern light blue and white rhino which i think is the best weed ie ever grown. at least up there with holy grail kush. but holy grail kush gets too tall in my 160cm high setup.


----------



## toomp (May 20, 2020)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


How are the sugar punch and jack holding up compared to todays strains


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 21, 2020)

Meat breath, i wonder if thats related to a legendary strain in Perth Australia called meat.


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2020)

Got some grape stomper, chemd x gsc, bubba kush s1 and monkey punch (tony clifton x cookies and cream) x purple punch 2.0. Ok that's gotta be good for now lol. These 40 and 50 dollar packs are killin me haha


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Got some grape stomper, chemd x gsc, bubba kush s1 and monkey punch (tony clifton x cookies and cream) x purple punch 2.0. Ok that's gotta be good for now lol


Where'd you get the stomper from?


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> Where'd you get the stomper from?


Hazeman on dcseedexchange. It's actually Grape 13 (stomper x g13..guess he's calling it stomper now) but I grew that years ago and it was killer. I still have a pack of original grape stomper og so maybe I'll cross em


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Hazeman on dcseedexchange. It's actually Grape 13 (stomper x g13..guess he's calling it stomper now) but I grew that years ago and it was killer. I still have a pack of original grape stomper og so maybe I'll cross em


a Cat on IG made a BX with the stomper OG and was selling em for 210 USD  Get that bank playa!


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2020)

I laugh just reading the names of these hybrid crosses.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 21, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I laugh just reading the names of these hybrid crosses.


right? growin up we had good weed, purple and bad weed. 
really though they can call it whatever as long as its fuego imo


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> right? growin up we had good weed, purple and bad weed.
> really though they can call it whatever as long as its fuego imo


Most people couldn't tell you the difference between much of the stuff in a side by side test. Seems like they just keep chucking chucks of chucks and combining the names.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 21, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Most people couldn't tell you the difference between much of the stuff in a side by side test. Seems like they just keep chucking chucks of chucks and combining the names.


couldnt agree more. i feel like everyones chucking the same shit now days 
generic ass cakexcookiesxfruit with an italian dessert reference, BANK


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 21, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> couldnt agree more. i feel like everyones chucking the same shit now days
> generic ass cakexcookiesxfruit with an italian dessert reference, BANK


There are breeders out there that really work with their lines...Dynasty, ahem. But there is so much bullshit, no question.


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Most people couldn't tell you the difference between much of the stuff in a side by side test. Seems like they just keep chucking chucks of chucks and combining the names.


Nobody around here even cares about genetics just "will it get me high?" I know what strains are what and what genetics I like so if I can get some ogkb x cookies and cream x gdp for 40 bucks then yes please lol. I would never pay over 100 a pack those $1000 thug pug packs are crazy to me.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 22, 2020)

toomp said:


> How are the sugar punch and jack holding up compared to todays strains


Still top notch. A little hunting required perhaps on SP to find your preferred pheno. Jack a little more stable. Still hunting a bit.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 22, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> There are breeders out there that really work with their lines...Dynasty, ahem. But there is so much bullshit, no question.


While I agree some breeders do this.... I don't always like the end result. They end up stable but not as impressive as the original. Not saying this is the case with Dynasty just saying. In fact I'm quite sure its not the case with Dynasty.

Peyote Purple is some of the weakest smoke you ever have. Pretty. But no kick. Stable line.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 22, 2020)

OGEvilgenius said:


> While I agree some breeders do this.... I don't always like the end result. They end up stable but not as impressive as the original. Not saying this is the case with Dynasty just saying. In fact I'm quite sure its not the case with Dynasty.
> 
> Peyote Purple is some of the weakest smoke you ever have. Pretty. But no kick. Stable line.


A lot of purple lines come out that way. There’s a lot of pretty mids out there, and that’s okay. Everybody wants something different. Cheers, and way to start a great thread.

I don’t mind a little instability if the smoke is super legit. I guess that goes for my taste in romantic partners too.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for the fire brother!! @thenotsoesoteric.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks for the fire brother!! @thenotsoesoteric.
> View attachment 4573325


Thank you for the support! Greatly appreciated. Love to see those wonderful pics! Cheers


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 22, 2020)

I probably failed to post these


Just one Dinoberry Bites and one LVTK are getting a run in soil right now, well...as soon as they grow up a bit.

Class act operation, I am happy to support Esosseeds with my own *American Cash Money*. Not like it cost much, easily the best value for quality fems in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## MInewgrow (May 22, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I probably failed to post these
> View attachment 4573453
> 
> Just one Dinoberry Bites and one LVTK are getting a run in soil right now, well...as soon as they grow up a bit.
> ...


Second that. My welchie is the most frosty girl in the tent out of my csi gear and a quarter of the price. I love supporting good people that deserve it. I know I posted this pic in the Chuckers thread, but if you don’t think my man ain’t bringing heat your crazzzy!


----------



## Wattzzup (May 22, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Second that. My welchie is the most frosty girl in the tent out of my csi gear and a quarter of the price. I love supporting good people that deserve it. I know I posted this pic in the Chuckers thread, but if you don’t think my man ain’t bringing heat your crazzzy!
> View attachment 4573593


You’re obviously foliar feeding with pure cocaine.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re obviously foliar feeding with pure cocaine.


You’re obviously a science expert, what happened here?


----------



## Wattzzup (May 23, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You’re obviously a science expert, what happened here?
> 
> View attachment 4574149


the earth rotating is clearly causing your plants to lean left (since that’s the direction the earth rotates) you forgot to compensate for the rotation of the earth when setting up your tent. It’s a common mistake 

If you shimmed and leveled your tent like a pro then it has to be your fan too strong. It’s blowing everything to one corner of the tent.


----------



## Houstini (May 23, 2020)

After tracking listed my package as “out for delivery” for almost a month, finally showed up today.


----------



## Hobbes (May 23, 2020)

.

Seeds waiting to be germinated: Gorilla Glue #4 phenos

Clones vegging: Blue Dream, Lemon Haze, OG Kush & Slurracane.

.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I probably failed to post these
> View attachment 4573453
> 
> Just one Dinoberry Bites and one LVTK are getting a run in soil right now, well...as soon as they grow up a bit.
> ...


Thank you kindly my man!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 23, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Second that. My welchie is the most frosty girl in the tent out of my csi gear and a quarter of the price. I love supporting good people that deserve it. I know I posted this pic in the Chuckers thread, but if you don’t think my man ain’t bringing heat your crazzzy!
> View attachment 4573593


I swore I was done buying seeds for a while after my May the 4th Skywalker order from Mephisto, and then y'all had to go sharing pics of that @thenotsoesoteric gear!


----------



## m4s73r (May 23, 2020)

This was some time ago. Had to look up my last seed purchase. Page 38 of this thread. It looks like I missed posting the one in 2018.


m4s73r said:


> Eva Jamaican Dream
> Strain Hunters Money Maker
> Delicious Sugar Black Rose
> Delicious Sugar Candy
> ...


Here is my latest from the 'tude. The freebies were on point imo. Went ahead and popped the Critical. A buddy of mine came by and dropped me 2 Gorilla Cookies clones that are in one of the grow chambers. I have marked some of them as family favorites. Check out my grow journal in my Sig

Paid for:
Female Seeds C99 (my personal favorite strain to grow and smoke)
Royal Queen Seeds Painkiller XL CBD (trying this out for my stepdad for Degenerative Disk Disease pain)
Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue (AMAZING for DDD pain. Highly recommend)
Black Skull Seeds Jack Herer (smoked it once have always wanted to grow it)
Black Skull Seeds Girls Scout Cookies (not much for pain but does get my stepdad really high and my second favorite strain)
Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze (Dry sift/rosin pressing)
G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express (Moms personal Favorite)
Advanced Seeds Kali 47

Freebies:
G13 Labs Seeds White Strawberries (excited to make rosin from this)
BlimBurn Seeds Zombie Death Fuck (and this)
T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
Emerald Triangle Seeds G13 X Blueberry Headband
Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
Royal Queen Seeds Critical


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 25, 2020)

anyone tried dinafems og kush? i got it as a freebie


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

My last order was for a pack of Reserva Privada regular Kosher Kush & a pack of feminized showed up w/ 2 - 2pk feminized bubblegum freebies from TH seeds , still waiting for them to make up for the 40 pound difference in price.


----------



## Wazzy (May 25, 2020)

Didn't think these seeds were gonna come. True north seedbank. Been quite some time now but here we go. Pretty excited as I am ready to start them now


----------



## bongrip101 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## D'sNuts (May 30, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> anyone tried dinafems og kush? i got it as a freebie


Yes, Anything I've grown from Dina has been worth growing and I'm a big og fella.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 31, 2020)

Third order of seeds this year.
I've got this addiction beat.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 31, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Third order of seeds this year.
> I've got this addiction beat.
> View attachment 4581460


Nice, was really interested in the silver pearl


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 1, 2020)

got this just to get the Super Silver Grapefruit freebie lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 1, 2020)

Got the goods from @thenotsoesoteric today! Stoked to get some of these going. Thinking Big N Tasty and Dino Berry Bites are gonna get some run first.

I have so many seeds now. I need a bigger house.

Edit: PS: those foil packets are so hard to photograph under my lights haha.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 1, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4582750


That southern belle is fantastic smoke, and even better extract!


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 1, 2020)

Just ordered:

G13 x Haze
Neville's Haze x Mango
Afghan Skunk x Haze A/C (The Cure)
Afghan Skunk x Afghan Haze (ASH)
Mango Haze x Afghan Skunk

won them all on auctions from Mr. Nice Seeds....cost me less than $140 for 5 strains....obviously, I love haze...and afghan indicas......i have more that i'm throwing into another order too....including: Afghan Haze, NL5/Haze, Mango Haze & The Doors (NL5/Haze x Haze A/C)

also gonna try and score some Black Widow & Medicine Man...and maybe some G13 x Skunk....and Early Queen as well.


----------



## SFnone (Jun 1, 2020)

I recently ordered some o haze from authentic genetics, and a couple of crosses off of the bay... unfortunately I've been smoking panama red from snowhigh all afternoon, and just went to put the ohaze seeds into dirt filled solo cups after soaking, and I was too high, and accidentally dumped all the seeds... I found most of them, (I think), but a few were lost forever...


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 2, 2020)

Well almost two months later, finally got em! Yay for paying with crypto 

Now to wait on my stuff from JOTI


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2020)

I ordered these 22 hours ago and paid with a CC


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 4, 2020)

Remind to get a friend in Canadia to order from JOTI for me next time. Pissed off at this packaging right now..



Upon opening the black funk dawg poured out with the hawaiian lights  think I got them sorted but who knows at this point


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Remind to get a friend in Canadia to order from JOTI for me next time. Pissed off at this packaging right now..
> 
> View attachment 4585268
> View attachment 4585269
> Upon opening the black funk dawg poured out with the hawaiian lights  think I got them sorted but who knows at this point


That is how all the seeds I've gotten from Canada have been shipped. 

Just gotta be careful when getting the beans out. 

Best method for shipping stealth to other countries but it is a pain in the butt.


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is how all the seeds I've gotten from Canada have been shipped.
> 
> Just gotta be careful when getting the beans out.
> 
> Best method for shipping stealth to other countries but it is a pain in the butt.


Ah well that's good to know for the future, never ordered from Canadia before.. but the EU seems to have figured out separate packaging to the US.. although I guess those still get popped by customs occasionally.. Definitely gotta be careful on this packaging, I had to use tweezers to even get some of the seeds out of here. Gonna separate em all and put em in their own centrifuge containers until later. Got a buddy taking some pics of his hawaiian lights seeds just to help me out a bit.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is how all the seeds I've gotten from Canada have been shipped.
> 
> Just gotta be careful when getting the beans out.
> 
> Best method for shipping stealth to other countries but it is a pain in the butt.


I have to laugh at this. I'm up north so getting seeds sent into Canada has been a big joke. Theres no need for stealth, all my orders are just breeders pack tossed in an envelope and mailed. No stealth whatsoever. I even had customs open a package and still let the beans across. They were nice enough to tape it back up for me.

I ordered from a dude on strainly who packed seeds like that and he mailed em to me from same province like 2 hour drive from me in that stupid packaging and I thought he was dumb for doing it like that. Now I know why I guess....


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I have to laugh at this. I'm up north so getting seeds sent into Canada has been a big joke. Theres no need for stealth, all my orders are just breeders pack tossed in an envelope and mailed. No stealth whatsoever. I even had customs open a package and still let the beans across. They were nice enough to tape it back up for me.
> 
> I ordered from a dude on strainly who packed seeds like that and he mailed em to me from same province like 2 hour drive from me in that stupid packaging and I thought he was dumb for doing it like that. Now I know why I guess....


Thanks for not making me feel like a crazy person, I was telling my buddy what happened and he said the same thing, that he's always gotten full breeder packs in vials from Canadia no problems. He's just not ordered from JOTI.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 4, 2020)

I know everyone shits on ILGM but I just ordered
Skywalker OG
Bruce Banner
Black widow
Gold leaf

these will all be my first attempt at photos.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I have to laugh at this. I'm up north so getting seeds sent into Canada has been a big joke. Theres no need for stealth, all my orders are just breeders pack tossed in an envelope and mailed. No stealth whatsoever. I even had customs open a package and still let the beans across. They were nice enough to tape it back up for me.
> 
> I ordered from a dude on strainly who packed seeds like that and he mailed em to me from same province like 2 hour drive from me in that stupid packaging and I thought he was dumb for doing it like that. Now I know why I guess....


Kind seeds back in 2000s, Mike over at peak and I think hemp depot as well. All shipped that way. I think it is a carry over from the good old prohibition days. Nowadays fuck it, just send it.


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 6, 2020)

I do love buying from Daz tho! No freebies but all this cool swag!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 6, 2020)

Got a pack of seeds from Elevation 2477 in Nevada City:



Also, I entered to win a Mars Hydro Grow light. If convenient will you click over to my post and give me a, "Like."





__





Mars Hydro Giveaway for May is coming, Are you ready?


Too much work for me. GL



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 7, 2020)

When ordering from the attitude i selected no return address does this mean my ordr wont go via airmail? and will take longer?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jun 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Remind to get a friend in Canadia to order from JOTI for me next time. Pissed off at this packaging right now..
> 
> View attachment 4585268
> View attachment 4585269
> Upon opening the black funk dawg poured out with the hawaiian lights  think I got them sorted but who knows at this point



That takes me back on a trip down memory lane. 

That's the only way seeds used to come back in the day. Even domestic.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm excited about Skunk VAs new seed lines coming out this month. 

I'm a big Chemdog fan myself so Lucky Dog genetics are right up my alley. 

Skunk VA has done an incredible job over the past few years backcrossing Chemdog and his strains express Chemdog very well while not being as finicky to grow. 

When it comes to buying seeds, the breeders ethics is #1 for me. 

Yes, even above yield and quality. 

Maybe I'm crazy but I don't feel right growing plants unless they were bred ethically. I don't want to support anyone not doing the work themself to test the strains. Nor do I want to support anyone ripping off anyone else's work. 

On another note, I like to support the people that did this before it was legal/medicinal. Skunk VA, Duke Diamond, AKBeanBrains, Katsu, JJ, Josh D and Matt, etc. People that breed for the love of the plant. 

On to my latest seed purchase:

Supafly (Crossroad Chem x Figure Four, Dominion Seed) 

Dominion Diesel (East Coast Sour Diesel x Dominion Skunk, Dominion Seed) 

Double Krush (Chem Krush x Chemdog bx2) 

Guerilla Fume' (Silver Chem x Chemdog bx3) 

Lucky Dog has 2 new strains coming out this month I'm intrigued about, too. 

Durban Thai High Flyer x Chemdog bx3 

Jack Herer bx2 x Chemdog bx3 

First time I've had to use a carbon filter in veg, that's all I know. The Lucky Dog plants pretty much ALL stink like Chemdog 91. That smell is so unmistakable, I can't wait to see what happens. 

I love this resurgence in breeding and USA breeders. No more ordering and waiting a month to get seeds from Holland.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 8, 2020)

Got some:
Clearwater - Apple tartz, bittersweet and white hot guava
Solfire - Grape spodie
Scapegoat - Rabbit hole


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 8, 2020)

I swear I'm almost done buying seeds 
Got Northern Cheese Haze x Sour Bubbly for the freebie ^^


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> I swear I'm almost done buying seeds


I've been saying that for a year lol


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Jun 8, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Got some:
> Clearwater - Apple tartz, bittersweet and white hot guava
> Solfire - Grape spodie
> Scapegoat - Rabbit hole


I just sprouted some white hot guava and island dreamsicle about 11 days ago


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Jun 8, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> I just sprouted some white hot guava and island dreamsicle about 11 days ago


Also Sasha and affy taffy from cannarado and a straw berry diesel haze cross from 303 seed and aka47xjack herer from sweet seed.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 8, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> I just sprouted some white hot guava and island dreamsicle about 11 days ago


Nice you posting in the Clearwater thread? Would like to follow along. I just popped a couple of compound's sundae best while I wait for all those


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 8, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Also Sasha and affy taffy from cannarado and a straw berry diesel haze cross from 303 seed and aka47xjack herer from sweet seed.


I got some sasha too lol but ended up popping sundae strudel instead. Been on a driver kick lately. Been wanting to try some 303 seeds


----------



## Angus Hung (Jun 8, 2020)

I got a few Astro Beaver and monzantos crosses from Northern Gardens from strainly. good price i havent grown them out yet.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Jun 8, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Nice you posting in the Clearwater thread? Would like to follow along. I just popped a couple of compound's sundae best while I wait for all those


That’s a thought ! I will have to share on that thread for plenty of good reason.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jun 8, 2020)

Creme 4 - top Dawg x2
Ice cream toppings - greenline seed co. x2
Wonder temple - strayfox x2

Missed the creme 4 when my local seedbank dropped them, luckily I found some!! Love me some stardawg, and never cared for the tresdawg phenos, so I've got high hopes for them. The Wonder temple is me chasing the old Willys, had a cut that a few of us ran for years, hoping to find some memory lane in there.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 12, 2020)

Can't stop, won't stop.

Little Briscoe's, little 3thirteen.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Gemtree (Jun 15, 2020)

Got my Clearwater's from glo the other day. Got 10 Runtz, 12 Guava and 14 Bittersweet so 36 fem seeds for 190 which is about 5 bucks seed. Not too shabby. Had to grab a pack of Morning Remedy and Truffle Pig with a pack of Csi Triangle x Old Family Purple. Wednesday im grabbing some Useful packs yay!


----------



## shuu80 (Jun 16, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I probably failed to post these
> View attachment 4573453
> 
> Just one Dinoberry Bites and one LVTK are getting a run in soil right now, well...as soon as they grow up a bit.
> ...


Who in america have seeds less then forty?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 16, 2020)

shuu80 said:


> Who in america have seeds less then forty?







__





Brisco\'s Bargain Beans


Now entering its fourth year, Brisco’s Bargain Beans has established itself as the industry leader in providing top-flight genetics at affordable prices. You can find Amos on Instagram and Rollitup, but mostly at phenohunter.org, the internet’s coolest weed hangout!




dcseedexchange.com


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they are fully legit, made by a real crack up and solid member of this community.


----------



## Nutzach91 (Jun 27, 2020)

New pack just landed from the SwampBoys its Notorious (Gmo×GmoTkSkunk) from there brand new drop super stoked on this one. 

Second pic is the last pack u got its from Wyeast Farms new drop Amazake (Motorbreath 15×Horchata) Horchata is (Mochi Gelato ×Jet fuel Gelato)


----------



## tomram (Jun 29, 2020)

60 days of hunting


----------



## mindriot (Jun 29, 2020)

tomram said:


> 60 days of hunting


 you're gonna be needing a lot of those nitrile gloves!


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks @thenotsoesoteric.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 29, 2020)

this also came today!


----------



## tomram (Jun 29, 2020)

mindriot said:


> you're gonna be needing a lot of those nitrile gloves!


I've been hunting for gloves for the longest time,I tried to find the right color


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Here’s what I’ve picked up recently (the last month or 2)


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 29, 2020)

Ordered some Gelato and Nicole x Banana from Nirvana, but things are backed up due to COVID, so I think I'm gonna just grow some freebies I had. Cant wait any longer!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 29, 2020)

Tikimadmans last 4 pack drop got my attention and money.


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Jun 29, 2020)

And this one!


----------



## nc208 (Jun 29, 2020)

Veedubdav3 said:


> And this one!View attachment 4609401


That's a sweet t shirt too. Nice score on the Masonic.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 29, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Ordered some Gelato and Nicole x Banana from Nirvana, but things are backed up due to COVID, so I think I'm gonna just grow some freebies I had. Cant wait any longer!!


Well, speak of the devil's lettuce! They arrived today!


----------



## Railage (Jun 29, 2020)

My June orders are
X2 Strawberry Float from Exotic
X2 Starfighter BX from AK Bean Brains
X1 Animal Tree from Seedjunky
X1 White Grape Gushers from Cannarado...

I think that’s it


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Jun 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That's a sweet t shirt too. Nice score on the Masonic.


Thanks. 5/5 popped already too


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Veedubdav3 (Jul 2, 2020)

A couple more came in


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 3, 2020)

2 Packs of Snowman x (Grape Pie x Animal Cookies) - Greenline Seed Co

Freebie:

GELATO 25 x (GRAPE PIE X ANIMAL COOKIES)
LEMON TREE X (Grape Pie x Cookies & Cream)

$120 or something for all of this!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jul 3, 2020)

A few days ago I picked up two packs of cherry Malawi from Kos, Rev.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 3, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> A few days ago I picked up two packs of cherry Malawi from Kos, Rev.


 nice I just picked up his Iron Cindy and Blue Rhino 1947


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Veedubdav3 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 6, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 4616409


Nice score, where'd you grab em from?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 6, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Nice score, where'd you grab em from?


direct from him. super chill dude, has a monthly mailing list as well.
[email protected]


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 6, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> direct from him. super chill dude, has a monthly mailing list as well.
> [email protected]


Appreciate it!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 6, 2020)

Most recent order ... got a few more items in the mail too ...


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 7, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> direct from him. super chill dude, has a monthly mailing list as well.


Generally speaking, it's not cool to post someone else's email on a publicly searchable forum without explicit permission to do so. Seems better to direct people to his public IG page where he can control who gets the email address by posting it or not.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 7, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Generally speaking, it's not cool to post someone else's email on a publicly searchable forum without explicit permission to do so. Seems better to direct people to his public IG page where he can control who gets the email address by posting it or not.


his *public* IG page also lists his email, which is obviously a work email, literally anyone has access to, same as Google. So if you have an issue take it up with @sunni , she'll inform me and ill remove it.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 7, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> his *public* IG page also lists his email, which is obviously a work email, literally anyone has access to, same as Google. So if you have an issue take it up with @sunni , she'll inform me and ill remove it.


Correct. It’s his email and his public IG. The difference is he can remove it from his IG if he desires. He can’t remove it from your post on a forum. 

Seems you‘ve got more issues with things than I do if you feel you need to page an admin over something so trivial. You do you though.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 7, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Correct. It’s his email and his public IG. The difference is he can remove it from his IG if he desires. He can’t remove it from your post on a forum.
> 
> Seems you‘ve got more issues with things than I do if you feel you need to page an admin over something so trivial. You do you though.


think of it as advertising. i found it on overgrow, where its also posted on his thread and a favorite breeder thread, so people can easily contact him
not everyone is on IG either. i have an issue with you making a issue out of nothing and souring a thread

bought any seeds lately?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 8, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> think of it as advertising. i found it on overgrow, where its also posted on his thread and a favorite breeder thread, so people can easily contact him
> not everyone is on IG either. i have an issue with you making a issue out of nothing and souring a thread
> 
> bought any seeds lately?


Rollitup has a policy about advertising...as in, hit this link and enter your deets if you want to advertise. Pretty sure an affiliate link to a seed bank in one's forum signature might also qualify as advertising....but you'll notice I didn't say anything about that until you started whining about me hurting your delicate sensitivities.

As a matter of fact, yep. I've got several orders in-bound from folks far and near in addition to the orders that have landed in the last two weeks or so. I don't usually think to take pics of my packs as they land. I make notes in my spreadsheet and add them to short term storage until they get on the list to be popped or moved to long term storage. 

*Red Scare Seed Company*
Kashmiri Duck Sauce
7 Eleven
Peace Bomb
J-Skar
Barmanou

*Jaws*
Raspberry Decapitation
Alien Cookies F3
Raspberry Cookies v3

*Strayfox*
Skunk Tamale
Purple Gypsy
Tahoe Alien Skunk
John Coletrane
Krome Tamale
Skunky Thai
Skunky White

*Swamp Boys*
Goombay

*Bloom*
Strawberry Guava F1
Papaya Bx

*CSI*
Bubba's Bad Bitch

*Dynasty/Relic*
Honey Badger Haze
Lovin' Cup
Sister Nice

*Bodhi*
Tiger Tail
Purple Unicorn F5
Dragon's MIlk

There's more on the way, but frankly I'm tired of typing in this post.


----------



## OVH (Jul 8, 2020)

Has anyone ever tried out Canna Exotics seeds? I have my eye on the (lemon purple x purple spiced lava) at JBC and didn’t know if anyone has tried this company out or what to expect.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 8, 2020)

OVH said:


> Has anyone ever tried out Canna Exotics seeds? I have my eye on the (lemon purple x purple spiced lava) at JBC and didn’t know if anyone has tried this company out or what to expect.


No direct experience, but he has a pot cast you can listen to. If I remember, he talks about a lot of testing:

__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-21-ft-gooey-breeder-of-canna-exotics


----------



## OVH (Jul 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> No direct experience, but he has a pot cast you can listen to. If I remember, he talks about a lot of testing:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-21-ft-gooey-breeder-of-canna-exotics


Thanks, I did a light search on google and didn’t see much and on Instagram so I’ll give this a listen. Appreciate it.


----------



## sega megadrive (Jul 8, 2020)

these will be my next run


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 8, 2020)

Got some Csi big bad wolf and wifi43 x zkittles and Cannarado zqueezeit


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 8, 2020)

OVH said:


> Has anyone ever tried out Canna Exotics seeds? I have my eye on the (lemon purple x purple spiced lava) at JBC and didn’t know if anyone has tried this company out or what to expect.


Canna Exotics is gooeybreeder’s brand. He’s been around for quite a long time. He’s been working with his Gooey for over 30 years. The largest amount of info I’ve found on his work is on breedbay. He’s been fairly active on IG recently too, but I haven’t found tons of grow logs on his recent stuff.

I grew Midnight Snow X LED Gooey. Purple from the flip, good buzz, no intersex issues.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 8, 2020)

OVH said:


> Thanks, I did a light search on google and didn’t see much and on Instagram so I’ll give this a listen. Appreciate it.


Give @gooeybreeder a flip through on IG. He doesn’t use hashtags on his posts, so it isn’t easy to find specific posts or pics.


----------



## OVH (Jul 8, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Give @gooeybreeder a flip through on IG. He doesn’t use hashtags on his posts, so it isn’t easy to find specific posts or pics.


Thank you very much for that bit of info. I like what I see and the podcast was great. This guy knows his stuff and sounds like his standards are high.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 9, 2020)

on topic, I forgot that I snagged some delicious seeds (black russian, cheese candy, sugar black rose, northern lights blue) from hella dank. no issues and got a pack of ethos regs for free


----------



## coppershot (Jul 10, 2020)

Arrived today. Stoked for the SF gear but the freebees are awesome also!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 10, 2020)

From Dopeseeds.

Ordered Kaya Gold regs because it's a beautiful, spicey change from anything skunky. Got freebies I know nothing about with it.

Must be old seed, the first two beans never popped.


----------



## Bosgrower (Jul 10, 2020)

New releases ... genetics look awesome.



Tangie Ghost Train
Tangie (DNA Genetics / Reserva Privada) X Ghost Train Haze #1 (Rare Dankness) 

Killer Glue
AK-47 (Serious Seeds) x Original Glue aka GG4 (GG Strains)


----------



## neophite (Jul 11, 2020)

I’m jealous! I ordered from MSNL to Australia but it seems my seeds have been nabbed by Brisbane customs. I live in the capital where it’s legal to grow cannabis so I didn’t think of paying for stealth shipping. I’m trying to be patient and still hoping I get them seeds.


----------



## neophite (Jul 11, 2020)

I ordered from MSNL to Australia but it seems my seeds have been nabbed by Brisbane customs. I live in the capital where it’s legal to grow cannabis so I didn’t think of paying for stealth shipping. I’m trying to be patient and still hoping I get them seeds.


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 11, 2020)

Cherry burger by Skunk house cement shoes by cult classic Animal Tree by SJG and Tropical Soda from umami.!


----------



## DMG_INC (Jul 11, 2020)

SUGAR BLACK ROSE from crop king 
canada to the midwest in less than a week


----------



## Grindrage67 (Jul 11, 2020)

I just odered a pack of gorilla cookies from expertseeds!!!


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 11, 2020)

I recently picked up some seeds from Wyeast who was the main breeder from compound genetics. Here’s the list. Cold Snap: 1. biscotti x menthol
2. Ice milk: cap’s BOC x menthol 3. Highway 30: i95 x menthol and Meyers lemon: lemon tree x dosi x jet fuel gelato. Anybody messed with their gear at all?


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm waiting on 3 white widow autoflower from Pacific seed bank been like 2 weeks since I paid by zelle, they said it will take 3/4weeks from order to receive seeds.


----------



## OVH (Jul 12, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> I'm waiting on 3 white widow autoflower from Pacific seed bank been like 2 weeks since I paid by zelle, they said it will take 3/4weeks from order to receive seeds.


Not a good place to by from. They are super slow and some people say they never get seeds from them. Also heard they don’t send freebies if seeds do arrive. I’m skeptical of genetics there too. A lot of better options out there honestly.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Jul 15, 2020)

Made my first purchase from Oregon elite seeds. I'm in the US and got the order in 4 days, with some freebies. Very pleased with them. 

x5 Diesel Cookies
x5 Purple Rolex V2
got x2 Cherry Tart F1 freebies

I had always used Seedsman in the past, but my bank doesn't like their new CC authentication process. Declines every time. So i had to look elsewhere.


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 15, 2020)

Supreme Neptune and seeds here now are good. The first two are the most reputable that I’ve used and they ship relatively fast.


----------



## Heisen8erg1978 (Jul 16, 2020)

Now then complete novice, but fate dropped us a wallet full of Barneys seeds in an auction joblot. So, fascination has got the better of me, erm and now 5 weeks in growing 2 with Acapulco Gold. Any tips on what I'm doing, or supposed to be doing, never grown a thing, would be appreciated with bells on. Absolutely want quality over quantity, for me and me only haha, lockdown is not catching me not high, but very very dry again!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2020)

Heisen8erg1978 said:


> Now then complete novice, but fate dropped us a wallet full of Barneys seeds in an auction joblot. So, fascination has got the better of me, erm and now 5 weeks in growing 2 with Acapulco Gold. Any tips on what I'm doing, or supposed to be doing, never grown a thing, would be appreciated with bells on. Absolutely want quality over quantity, for me and me only haha, lockdown is not catching me not high, but very very dry again!


Head over to the newbie section and theres some great threads on how to do everything. Plus you can create a specific thread to get help with your issues that come up.
Growweedeasy.com is also a good resource.

Other than that dont go overboard on nutes. Start at 1/4 to half manufacturer's guidelines. If you see issues, don't panic address stuff slowly and individually instead of a bunch of things at once.
It's a weed that grows fairly easy other than that, decent lights and airflow and dont let the pot dry out completely between waterings.
Good luck.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2020)

Been waiting since May for these. Paid in less than 2 hours. Delivered in 50 days. 
Some nice flavors to hunt through.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Been waiting since May for these. Paid in less than 2 hours. Delivered in 50 days.
> Some nice flavors to hunt through.
> 
> View attachment 4627018


Nice, going to be some fire there!! i have order twice in the last month and got both of mine. took two week after each order to get them.

Got 7 Gelato 25 (GP x AC) starting right now.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 17, 2020)

Order on the 4th of july sale and got Purple Punch S1 from Sun Grown Genetics but sadly it was out of stock after i order it so i had to which up and ended up getting.

Lime Souffle - Umami Seed Co (11 Seeds)

With Freebie:

Project C4 - Umami Seed Co (6 Seeds)
Breaker Valley (SFV x IceBreakers) - Envy Genetics (6 Seeds) (Got these because they where out of stock on the Purple Punch S1)
Larry Cake - Skunk House (5 Seeds)

So end up with 28 seeds instead of probably 15 or so for the same price.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Order on the 4th of july sale and got Purple Punch S1 from Sun Grown Genetics but sadly it was out of stock after i order it so i had to which up and ended up getting.
> 
> Lime Souffle - Umami Seed Co (11 Seeds)
> 
> ...


Umm just my personal opinion but that Lime souffle will be fire and way better than the purple punch s1s. You got lucky IMO. Nice score. Umami makes sense great gear.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)

Had to grab a pack of grease monkey fems. Also got more useful bag of oranges


----------



## stayatdefcon (Jul 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Been waiting since May for these. Paid in less than 2 hours. Delivered in 50 days.
> Some nice flavors to hunt through.
> 
> View attachment 4627018


damn, 50 days? which seed bank?


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Umm just my personal opinion but that Lime souffle will be fire and way better than the purple punch s1s. You got lucky IMO. Nice score. Umami makes sense great gear.


yeah totally!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2020)

stayatdefcon said:


> damn, 50 days? which seed bank?


Gloseedbank.com its US customs that's holding stuff up. It's been pretty brutal.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 17, 2020)

I relapsed again. I am a weak man
JBCseeds - strayfox - white urkle skunk
hdsc:
- delicious - golosa
- katsu - sour bubba


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I relapsed again. I am a weak man
> JBCseeds - strayfox - white urkle skunk
> hdsc:
> - delicious - golosa
> - katsu - sour bubba


I grew og raskals white urkle for a long time and was eyeing that skunk cross. Can't go wrong with sour bubba I'm excited I got some pck x bubba freebies with my csi order.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 17, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I grew og raskals white urkle for a long time and was eyeing that skunk cross. Can't go wrong with sour bubba I'm excited I got some pck x bubba freebies with my csi order.


CSI has fire. How was the white urkle? pretty good deal on the stray, 10 seeds for $50...MI skunk....just saying...


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> CSI has fire. How was the white urkle? pretty good deal on the stray, 10 seeds for $50...MI skunk....just saying...


Yeah I already got his slurriskunk and hashmakers dream so trying to go easy for a bit lol. White urkle was real nice had the purple buds and musty purp flavor mixed with frost and bigger structure from the white. Should be some nice keepers in there.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Jul 17, 2020)

OVH said:


> Not a good place to by from. They are super slow and some people say they never get seeds from them. Also heard they don’t send freebies if seeds do arrive. I’m skeptical of genetics there too. A lot of better options out there honestly.


Can you recommend someplace that ships anywhere in us and accept zelle or debt card payments? I just received an email from USPS that my order had been shipped, I'll never order from Pacific again unless these 3 seed are absolutely amazing. The customer service is non existent I paid June 24th and it said 5 to 7 business days


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 17, 2020)

I stick with jbc


----------



## OVH (Jul 17, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Can you recommend someplace that ships anywhere in us and accept zelle or debt card payments? I just received an email from USPS that my order had been shipped, I'll never order from Pacific again unless these 3 seed are absolutely amazing. The customer service is non existent I paid June 24th and it said 5 to 7 business days


I would go with genetic-supply if you want to be able to pay over the internet. They take Venmo, but a lot of seed banks accept cash in an envelope. Only takes a couple days more to get your gear. Pacific takes card and it was over 3 weeks to get the seeds of questionable quality.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 17, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Can you recommend someplace that ships anywhere in us and accept zelle or debt card payments? I just received an email from USPS that my order had been shipped, I'll never order from Pacific again unless these 3 seed are absolutely amazing. The customer service is non existent I paid June 24th and it said 5 to 7 business days


DC Seed exchange takes Cash App, JBC Seeds has some options as well you just need to email them after you place your order. Both have a great selection and I've ordered from them numerous times. Super fast shipping too.

Great Lakes Genetics is my other go to but you do need to mail them cash or a money order ... they hook it up with the freebies and schwag too


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Can you recommend someplace that ships anywhere in us and accept zelle or debt card payments? I just received an email from USPS that my order had been shipped, I'll never order from Pacific again unless these 3 seed are absolutely amazing. The customer service is non existent I paid June 24th and it said 5 to 7 business days


Phenohut takes paypal. Fast shipping. Not much selection though I was getting solfire from them


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Can you recommend someplace that ships anywhere in us and accept zelle or debt card payments? I just received an email from USPS that my order had been shipped, I'll never order from Pacific again unless these 3 seed are absolutely amazing. The customer service is non existent I paid June 24th and it said 5 to 7 business days


Well grown seeds takes both payments and has been great for me on several orders recently


----------



## Heisen8erg1978 (Jul 19, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Head over to the newbie section and theres some great threads on how to do everything. Plus you can create a specific thread to get help with your issues that come up.
> Growweedeasy.com is also a good resource.
> 
> Other than that dont go overboard on nutes. Start at 1/4 to half manufacturer's guidelines. If you see issues, don't panic address stuff slowly and individually instead of a bunch of things at once.
> ...


Thanks for input, here's an issue, my bottom leaves are grouping, and drooping, they look far too large for the branch to hold, I can get photo, none have dropped off, after 5 weeks I think they're doing nicely, and now this. I did read that if the bottom leaves are like this then it can be a sign that everything's progressing, kind regards.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 19, 2020)

Damn you glo marking down secret society seed co to 60 lol. Had to grab some infidelity og (la og x titty sprinkles) and downward dog (stardawg corey haim x titty sprinkles)


----------



## the rock (Jul 19, 2020)

canuk cookies >TNSB


----------



## the rock (Jul 19, 2020)

DMG_INC said:


> SUGAR BLACK ROSE from crop king
> canada to the midwest in less than a week


IVE got black sugar rose from del.seeds, are they two different strains?


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 19, 2020)

the rock said:


> IVE got black sugar rose from del.seeds, are they two different strains?


No crapking steals genetics and mass produces them. You got the real breeders


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 20, 2020)

July 4th, Masonic picks four deal returned:
Wilson x Wilson
GMO Sour Dubb x Wilson
Gelato 45 Blood Orange x Wilson
Slymer x Wilson

Hoping to find something considerably stinky.


----------



## OVH (Jul 20, 2020)

Finally got my new gear in over the weekend and today 

Seedsman/European breeders- 
Berry Bomb
Sterling Haze 
Mimosa Champagne
Red Hot Cookies

AKBB
Lemon tree/Chocolate Thai
Karel’s Haze x TK NL5

CannaExotics 
Lemon Purple x Purple Spiced Lava

Mass Medical
Mr. E pupil 

And 30 + freebie seeds! Should be busy for a while now.


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 20, 2020)

Platinum gushers. free 3 bluenana sluricanes .

First time using attitude seedbank. Must say impressed. Ordered on Thursday night arrived sat morning. With freebies for crypto payment and freebies for July promo. 17 free seeds total, got some half price packs in, good brands too. Thumbs up for attitude. Lots in stock. Used to use seedsman but went off them, their promos just ain’t the same no more. Edit realised there were more free seeds! My mistake.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 20, 2020)

Mac and Cheese crosses... some dank dank


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 20, 2020)

Update on post on previous page, turns out there were more freebies I forgot about, 17 free seeds only bought one pack. Attitude 10/10.


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 20, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Mac and Cheese crosses... some dank dank


Cherry gas yum yum. Nice one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Platinum gushers. free 3 bluenana sluricanes .
> View attachment 4630331
> First time using attitude seedbank. Must say impressed. Ordered on Thursday night arrived sat morning. With freebies for crypto payment and freebies for July promo. 17 free seeds total, got some half price packs in, good brands too. Thumbs up for attitude. Lots in stock. Used to use seedsman but went off them, their promos just ain’t the same no more. Edit realised there were more free seeds! My mistake.


Are you in the UK? Or US? Because if in US then thurs to sat for international is some record breaking shit!

Edit. I see you avatar says Scotland so yeah UK.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 21, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Mac and Cheese crosses... some dank dankView attachment 4630347


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you in the UK? Or US? Because if in US then thurs to sat for international is some record breaking shit!
> 
> Edit. I see you avatar says Scotland so yeah UK.


Yeah uk haha. Was still impressed!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 21, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Update on post on previous page, turns out there were more freebies I forgot about, 17 free seeds only bought one pack. Attitude 10/10. View attachment 4630359


Those Margalope and Ak47 are a nice score.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you in the UK? Or US? Because if in US then thurs to sat for international is some record breaking shit!
> 
> Edit. I see you avatar says Scotland so yeah UK.


Yeah especially right now too. US customs and USPS are so backed up its insane.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

Picked up some new packs from Ink

And snagged some packs I've been trying to get my hands on for two years from a collector


----------



## Pistil Kid (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow that is one incredible Bodhi collection.

As for my latest purchase I thought I would give Roc Bud Inc a try 
Purple Roc Berry Auto V2s - 5 Pk
G-Roc Auto (Fem) - 5 Pk


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

I have quite a few more in the vault. I really like my Bodhi. He's, affordable, consistent and truly loves the plant


Pistil Kid said:


> Wow that is one incredible Bodhi collection.
> 
> As for my latest purchase I thought I would give Roc Bud Inc a try
> Purple Roc Berry Auto V2s - 5 Pk
> G-Roc Auto (Fem) - 5 Pk


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jul 25, 2020)

These arrived today from OES, A+ on the custom packaging from Afghan Selections


----------



## numberfour (Jul 28, 2020)

Past couple of months seed buying

Packs bought from UK, Spanish and US seed banks.


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 1, 2020)

Last purchase for the year. I swear. Can’t justify buying any more seeds this year lol.
Sun leaf genetics is chem sour milkshake ( granola funk x black top ibl )
Raspclaat is breeder from uk ( sinmint cookies x raspberry dosido )
Cheerry burst and fruity pebbz, I don’t know much about them 2 if anyone heard anything about them let me know.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 2, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Last purchase for the year. I swear. Can’t justify buying any more seeds this year lol.


Unless you have a large property or a really large grow area how many strains can you really grow at once? Seeds are money they are either growing earning you money or sitting around costing you money .... Easy to get caught up in a buying fenzy.


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 2, 2020)

Pistil Kid said:


> Unless you have a large property or a really large grow area how many strains can you really grow at once? Seeds are money they are either growing earning you money or sitting around costing you money .... Easy to get caught up in a buying fenzy.


Haha yeah, I totally have enough seeds to last me a few years. The way I justify it is, if I get a oz of one plant from one pack of seeds that’s the pack paid for already and some. And very rarely does a plant only produce 1 oz. But yeah I already know i didn’t really need this purchase but was auction and I couldn’t resist. I sell rare seeds on strainly that have went out of stock that makes some money too. But can’t justify it anymore lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 2, 2020)

Pistil Kid said:


> Unless you have a large property or a really large grow area how many strains can you really grow at once? Seeds are money they are either growing earning you money or sitting around costing you money .... Easy to get caught up in a buying fenzy.


The seed junky packs sitting my fridge are worth way more than I paid for them, and in ten years they will still be good if I choose to hold on to them that long. i Only regret the packs I missed out on. My collection probably cost me at least 15k over the years, and I would guess that’s pretty average for someone who is obsessed with genetics.


----------



## Easyday20 (Aug 2, 2020)

Just got some esos strains in waiting on a greenpoint order


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 2, 2020)

Easyday20 said:


> Just got some esos strains in waiting on a greenpoint order


That welchie is killer man. Nice score.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 2, 2020)

Welchies making its rounds .. I’m on the East and one of my peoples said welchies was fire got it from his boy in CO


----------



## Easyday20 (Aug 2, 2020)

I have one that is in Veg. That pack isnt open. I cant wait. I have a Black Grapes Dum Dum and Twinkle tarts both in Veg im very excited about


----------



## Easyday20 (Aug 2, 2020)

Easyday20 said:


> I have one that is in Veg. That pack isnt open. I cant wait. I have a Black Grapes Dum Dum and Twinkle tarts both in Veg im very excited about


I mean flower for bgdd and tt


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 6, 2020)

Welp gave in again on some good deals.. 


- Ethos Genetics

Lilac Diesel Bx4 (Got this for a friend, Heard it was good?)

- _Swami_ Organic _Seed

Chocolate Thai
Cherry Bomb
NL#5 x NL#5/Haze Bx1 Indica line - (Freebie)

- El Aleph Seed Co

MACvane F1 (Purple Punch 'Symbiotic Cut' x MAC F1)
MACintosh F1 (Alien Sour Apple x MAC F1)
MACaroons F1 (Wedding Cake 'JB Cut' x MAC F1)
Sagol (Purple Royal x Jalalabad Star Landrace) - (Freebie)_


And waiting on some more fire


----------



## Easyday20 (Aug 6, 2020)

These came in yesterday


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 6, 2020)

Just received a couple packs I got on a BOGO deal. Not the brand new fire, but solid.

*Swamp Boys*
Banana Puddintain
OBTK


----------



## coppershot (Aug 7, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Welchies making its rounds .. I’m on the East and one of my peoples said welchies was fire got it from his boy in CO


It's nice to see @thenotsoesoteric getting sme love. Guy is super nice, chill and is putting in the work. 

Lots of guys on here doing it right.


----------



## Easyday20 (Aug 7, 2020)

coppershot said:


> It's nice to see @thenotsoesoteric getting sme love. Guy is super nice, chill and is putting in the work.
> 
> Lots of guys on here doing it right.


Fast and friendly service from eso


----------



## Shadymercs (Aug 7, 2020)

Got some critical mass auto from theseedxchange , was my first seed purchase. Located in the us and would 100% recommend to anyone, super responsive!


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 7, 2020)

Shadymercs said:


> Got some critical mass auto from theseedxchange , was my first seed purchase. Located in the us and would 100% recommend to anyone, super responsive!
> 
> View attachment 4647185


i have heard a few ppl talk about these guys but i looked and alot of there strain description looks to be C&P from leafly, wikileaf, etc.

i also asked about a strain that is clone only they offer and asked if they S1 it or made the cross from scratch and they said they are the help desk center and they would have to ask the breeders and get back in touch with me and i never heard back from them.. seemed a little iffy so i didn't bother to order from them.


----------



## Shadymercs (Aug 7, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> i have heard a few ppl talk about these guys but i looked and alot of there strain description looks to be C&P from leafly, wikileaf, etc.
> 
> i also asked about a strain that is clone only they offer and asked if they S1 it or made the cross from scratch and they said they are the help desk center and they would have to ask the breeders and get back in touch with me and i never heard back from them.. seemed a little iffy so i didn't bother to order from them.


Thanks , Ive had a good experience so far, but I’ll keep an eye out .


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 9, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Update on post on previous page, turns out there were more freebies I forgot about, 17 free seeds only bought one pack. Attitude 10/10. View attachment 4630359


I grew two of those strawberry amnesia in like 2015 and they were pretty nice. Stretchy haze plants with a nice berry sweetness. I’ve popped four dinafem seeds total that I got as freebies and they’ve all been surprisingly solid. I popped a critical jack 7-8 years ago that I ran for awhile. Big Dense sativa buds with the jack flavor 100%. More recently grew the blue cheese which I crossed with cheesequake. Probably the best European stuff I’ve popped, and they were all free.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 9, 2020)

Couple things I've picked up recently


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 9, 2020)

Stuff I started collecting since June


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh yeah thats wasn't counting the Snowhigh order of 13 strains or the 4 packs of solfire....lets gooooooo lol


----------



## Joncoh101 (Aug 10, 2020)

Guys im looking at buying some seeds for my next outdoor and indoor grows. Im looking between Ethos and Dinafem, what do you guys think is a better option, both are premium breeders


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 10, 2020)

Joncoh101 said:


> Guys im looking at buying some seeds for my next outdoor and indoor grows. Im looking between Ethos and Dinafem, what do you guys think is a better option, both are premium breeders


Are you looking for fems? I've never grown either, but I've seen good recent reviews on Ethos. There are two threads for Ethos on here. I will probably give them a try eventually.

For fems I would recommend CSI, Delicious Seeds, Heisenbeans/GPS (I've had 0 issues), katsu seeds based on personal experience. Other fem breeders I haven't personally grown...Useful (tons of good reports in his thread) and strayfox. Useful and Ethos do fem mixed packs too


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 10, 2020)

Joncoh101 said:


> Guys im looking at buying some seeds for my next outdoor and indoor grows. Im looking between Ethos and Dinafem, what do you guys think is a better option, both are premium breeders


Neither. There are so many better options. Ethos beats dogs and Dinafem...meh. What are you looking to achieve for your next grow?


----------



## Joncoh101 (Aug 10, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Neither. There are so many better options. Ethos beats dogs and Dinafem...meh. What are you looking to achieve for your next grow?


I just had a let down with some gsc i bought from Nirvana, mediocre at best. I just want strong plants that have decent yields i guess. Our selection of genetics is not as wide here on the online stores in South Africa and im not keen to import much myself. This will be my second indoor grow and my current one was a large learning curve as to how many things like humidity, temp, ph affected things. This grow was also mainly regular seeds in the tent which was a waste of time with regards to males etc. Now iv got it relatively dialed so im keen to get decent photoperiods

heres the sort of stuff thats down here






Feminised Cannabis Seeds - Trophy Seeds - South Africa


Feminised cannabis seeds from leading international breeders. Discreetly packaged and delivered to your door in South Africa.




www.trophyseeds.com


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 10, 2020)

Joncoh101 said:


> I just had a let down with some gsc i bought from Nirvana, mediocre at best. I just want strong plants that have decent yields i guess. Our selection of genetics is not as wide here on the online stores in South Africa and im not keen to import much myself. This will be my second indoor grow and my current one was a large learning curve as to how many things like humidity, temp, ph affected things. This grow was also mainly regular seeds in the tent which was a waste of time with regards to males etc. Now iv got it relatively dialed so im keen to get decent photoperiods
> 
> heres the sort of stuff thats down here
> 
> ...


If those are your only options, I’d look into something from either HSO or TH. Or take a risk and order from a different bank. I don’t know what customs is like in South Africa so it could be too much of a risk for you, or maybe none at all.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 10, 2020)

Joncoh101 said:


> I just had a let down with some gsc i bought from Nirvana, mediocre at best. I just want strong plants that have decent yields i guess. Our selection of genetics is not as wide here on the online stores in South Africa and im not keen to import much myself. This will be my second indoor grow and my current one was a large learning curve as to how many things like humidity, temp, ph affected things. This grow was also mainly regular seeds in the tent which was a waste of time with regards to males etc. Now iv got it relatively dialed so im keen to get decent photoperiods
> 
> heres the sort of stuff thats down here
> 
> ...


Out of that list id go for the twisted helix first from In house, then the French Macaroon by TH seeds and then OGKZ fast by HSO if you want some decent cookie strains.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 10, 2020)

Joncoh101 said:


> I just had a let down with some gsc i bought from Nirvana, mediocre at best. I just want strong plants that have decent yields i guess. Our selection of genetics is not as wide here on the online stores in South Africa and im not keen to import much myself. This will be my second indoor grow and my current one was a large learning curve as to how many things like humidity, temp, ph affected things. This grow was also mainly regular seeds in the tent which was a waste of time with regards to males etc. Now iv got it relatively dialed so im keen to get decent photoperiods
> 
> heres the sort of stuff thats down here
> 
> ...


Yeah, a lot of people on here always assume everyone is in the US ... Dinafem is better than people on here tend to give them credit for ... never grown Ethos but they have a good rep (not sure about the dog beating, but if thats true then fuck them)...

But from the list on that site honestly I'd actually go with the TH Seeds French Macaron or the Europa Seeds Heavy Grapefruit. Ive had good results from both breeders, especially Europa ... Ive been smoking their Cheesilicious and Purple Diesel Daze at the moment and they are both solid smokes


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 10, 2020)

I couldn’t pass up the deal M.O.B. had for this

TO bc1 x TO bc1 selected to the afghani side instead of Thai


----------



## Bodean (Aug 10, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, a lot of people on here always assume everyone is in the US ... Dinafem is better than people on here tend to give them credit for ... never grown Ethos but they have a good rep (not sure about the dog beating, but if thats true then fuck them)...
> 
> But from the list on that site honestly I'd actually go with the TH Seeds French Macaron or the Europa Seeds Heavy Grapefruit. Ive had good results from both breeders, especially Europa ... Ive been smoking their Cheesilicious and Purple Diesel Daze at the moment and they are both solid smokes


Grew out a pack of the French macaroon. That was some tasty stuff. I'd buy another for sure . Couple pics not the best. Smelled like inscence from a catholic church ceremony.


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 10, 2020)

sucks to hear about Ethos. I'll F2 my tester regs, sell them, donate proceeds to animal abuse/rehab whatever dog charities they are. 

on topic. for euro breeder fems...karma, delicious, tricome jungle have good rep. @Bodean that TH looks sweet. Good to know they're still making some good genetics. Pretty sure Adam Dunn isn't involved in TH seeds anymore.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 10, 2020)

I swear this is the last batch lol. Those bogo deals get me everytime and the secret seed were 60 plus a free 3 pack of key lime pie x titty sprinkles.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 10, 2020)

Joncoh101 said:


> I just had a let down with some gsc i bought from Nirvana, mediocre at best. I just want strong plants that have decent yields i guess. Our selection of genetics is not as wide here on the online stores in South Africa and im not keen to import much myself. This will be my second indoor grow and my current one was a large learning curve as to how many things like humidity, temp, ph affected things. This grow was also mainly regular seeds in the tent which was a waste of time with regards to males etc. Now iv got it relatively dialed so im keen to get decent photoperiods
> 
> heres the sort of stuff thats down here
> 
> ...


Hso's black dog is great. I heard their new stuff ain't bad either.

Karma seeds has dank but not feminized. 

Delicious seeds has some good stuff too.


----------



## Easyday20 (Aug 10, 2020)

Won these in a contest. Unreleased strains from County Line Genetics


----------



## Easyday20 (Aug 10, 2020)

Bought these from CLG


----------



## OVH (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok, I swear I’m done for a while. Had to open that tknl5 haze right when I got it lol. Also looking forward to trying the Hazeman.

Bodhi is (magenta x hashplant)
archive is (dosidos x bubba)


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hso's black dog is great. I heard their new stuff ain't bad either.
> 
> Karma seeds has dank but not feminized.
> 
> Delicious seeds has some good stuff too.


Just to confirm, are you saying Karma's fems aren't that great? Just want to know as I'll probably end up buying another karma pack (reverse psychology. Never say this is my "last pack of seeds". When you say that, you buy them more often). 

I just collected pollen from a Brothehood OG male (Karma) and he smelled amazing. Brand new can of tennis balls, rubber, OG Lime Funk on the stem rub. I have 3 vials of his pollen. I'm going to chuck an F1 and then probably save some for F2s. Funny were talking about Delicious. So in veg I have Dank Sinatra, NL5, GMOozy, Gas Chamber and Black Russian. So far, the Black Russian from delicious seeds has more stank than the than the rest. GMOozy (GMO x ADUB) is second. I'm def going to cross the Black Russian x Brotherhood OG as those looks like a good pairing from my phenos. Structure, easy to grow, stem rub.

This is my plan to reduce my seed purchases. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Theghosty (Aug 10, 2020)

Next Run..


----------



## Beastly (Aug 10, 2020)

Just picked up some a lot of the new archive drop

I got
Dosibow
(Dosidos x Moonbow)
Doughlato
(Dolato 41 x Moonbow)
Flak jacket
(GMO x Chem91) x Faceoff og
Showboat
(Sherbet x Moonbow) x dosidos 

On top of that waiting at home I already have dosidos number 9 and 22
Dosidos x Gelato 41
Dosidos x Animal cookies
Cake Bomb (Dosidos x pcs1) PCS seeds
Ksmorez (zookies x pcs1) freebie from PCS seeds

Reasoning because I absolutely love Dosidos and dolato 41 aka Dosidos x gelato41 it’s my absolute favorite things to smoke I got lost of the seeds a couple years ago waiting for the day I’d be able to grow them and produce something worth smoking and it’s finally came super excites


----------



## Theghosty (Aug 10, 2020)

Dosi is amazing.. im hoping the jinx 9# hammer X Dosi will be a rare Terpene gift that keeps giving


----------



## Beastly (Aug 10, 2020)

Theghosty said:


> Dosi is amazing.. im hoping the jinx 9# hammer X Dosi will be a rare Terpene gift that keeps giving



Yeah that one should be nice and kushy/fruity 

Dosi is definitely amazing just hoping for a handful of dosi keepers that I can keep running forever lmao


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 11, 2020)

Seed Addiction is one hell of a problem to have


----------



## Theghosty (Aug 11, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Seed Addiction is one hell of a problem to have


As long as you don't get the cold sweats, its manageable..


----------



## Beastly (Aug 11, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Seed Addiction is one hell of a problem to have


Keep in mind I bought most of these years ago without a way to even grow them or a plan of how to be able to in sight. So if I have an addiction then what am I supposed to do after I start popping them lol


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 11, 2020)

Had 2 different things arrive today........

Expert Seeds "Sweet Zombie".......


Dr. GreenThumb "Turkish Cookies"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Just to confirm, are you saying Karma's fems aren't that great? Just want to know as I'll probably end up buying another karma pack (reverse psychology. Never say this is my "last pack of seeds". When you say that, you buy them more often).
> 
> I just collected pollen from a Brothehood OG male (Karma) and he smelled amazing. Brand new can of tennis balls, rubber, OG Lime Funk on the stem rub. I have 3 vials of his pollen. I'm going to chuck an F1 and then probably save some for F2s. Funny were talking about Delicious. So in veg I have Dank Sinatra, NL5, GMOozy, Gas Chamber and Black Russian. So far, the Black Russian from delicious seeds has more stank than the than the rest. GMOozy (GMO x ADUB) is second. I'm def going to cross the Black Russian x Brotherhood OG as those looks like a good pairing from my phenos. Structure, easy to grow, stem rub.
> 
> This is my plan to reduce my seed purchases. Hopefully it works.


I didn't realize karma made fems is all. Thought it was just regs.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 11, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> Had 2 different things arrive today........
> 
> Expert Seeds "Sweet Zombie".......
> 
> ...


Good luck on those dr greenthumbs? Gotta ask though after seeing nothing but bad results from them in the last 2 years why you would drop so much money on him?


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I didn't realize karma made fems is all. Thought it was just regs.


that's why I was double checking. I figured Karma would have stable fems based on his rep. He hasn't had fems that long, maybe year or two. Hopefully he S1s his Sour mom or headbanger


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Good luck on those dr greenthumbs? Gotta ask though after seeing nothing but bad results from them in the last 2 years why you would drop so much money on him?


I wonder that same thing anytime I see Dr. Dead greens name. 

He still got that $50 a seed diesel? Lol


----------



## Jdubb203 (Aug 11, 2020)

Beastly said:


> Just picked up some a lot of the new archive drop
> 
> I got
> Dosibow
> ...


I got the dolato 25 x dosido still one my most strongest and tasty strains to date.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 11, 2020)

Jdubb203 said:


> I got the dolato 25 x dosido still one my most strongest and tasty strains to date. View attachment 4650604


Missed out on her lol I saw those out when I grabbed the 41 x dosi but had to pick between the 41,33 and the 25 which wasn’t around that much so I went with the fav 41


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Good luck on those dr greenthumbs? Gotta ask though after seeing nothing but bad results from them in the last 2 years why you would drop so much money on him?


On that strain or Dr. GreenThumb stuff in general???


----------



## nc208 (Aug 12, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> On that strain or Dr. GreenThumb stuff in general???


Dr Greenthumb in general. The recent reports I've read are his seeds aren't as viable as they used to be.


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Dr Greenthumb in general. The recent reports I've read are his seeds aren't as viable as they used to be.


is his g13 s1 legit or is there a better g13 for cheaper u can get? If you know?


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 12, 2020)

I grew the original G13 for years in the early 1980's and GreenThumbs doesn't look anything like it. I got mine straight from Nevil and what stood out to me was the "rubbery" leaves with a monster main cola. GreenThumb's yields very well but potency is only a C+or B-. Most people breed with it to increase yield, not improve quality.


----------



## PanZion (Aug 12, 2020)

Recently ordered a bunch off seed city and sent them to my mum's in Australia because the plan was to move home this year but then this covid shit struck.. so this is my seedbank sitting in my mum's fridge


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 12, 2020)

Pass on the Expert Seeds G.G. #4.......loads of hermie complaints with that one.


----------



## PanZion (Aug 12, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> Pass on the Expert Seeds G.G. #4.......loads of hermie complaints with that one.


Apart from the Sour Lemonade the whole second page were freebies, I was planning to hand them out


----------



## PanZion (Aug 12, 2020)

PanZion said:


> Apart from the Sour Lemonade the whole second page were freebies, I was planning to hand them out


But cheers for the heads up mate


----------



## PanZion (Aug 12, 2020)

Purple City Genetics are the ones I'm most excited to pop, Oakland based guys who know what they're doing


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 13, 2020)

Pistil Kid said:


> Unless you have a large property or a really large grow area how many strains can you really grow at once? Seeds are money they are either growing earning you money or sitting around costing you money .... Easy to get caught up in a buying fenzy.


It's not necessarily costing you money if you carefully curate a collection of very specific strains/crosses/breeders. I've spent more than I'd like to admit over the past 2-1/2 - 3 years on a LOT of seeds and I'd have to say that most of my collection here has appreciated quite a bit. I have a lot of highly sought after, rarely found packs that I could liquidate rather easily if I absolutely had to


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 13, 2020)

PanZion said:


> Purple City Genetics are the ones I'm most excited to pop, Oakland based guys who know what they're doing


I've gotten quite a few cuts and brought them back to MI to grow. They always have really well selected cuts. I've always been happy with their plants


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 13, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> It's not necessarily costing you money if you carefully curate a collection of very specific strains/crosses/breeders. I've spent more than I'd like to admit over the past 2-1/2 - 3 years on a LOT of seeds and I'd have to say that most of my collection here has appreciated quite a bit. I have a lot of highly sought after, rarely found packs that I could liquidate rather easily if I absolutely had to


Whatever makes you feel better about it..... I have a backlog, but dont have any hopes of sales in my future. If you dont have whatever is popular today, no one cares.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 13, 2020)

PanZion said:


> Recently ordered a bunch off seed city and sent them to my mum's in Australia because the plan was to move home this year but then this covid shit struck.. so this is my seedbank sitting in my mum's fridge View attachment 4651406View attachment 4651407


I actually sent this entire lot out to Australia last year for some friends and a project we're putting together. Went just a touch overboard


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Whatever makes you feel better about it..... I have a backlog, but dont have any hopes of sales in my future. If you dont have whatever is popular today, no one cares.


If only I knew what was popular or what breeders want/need for projects that they want to work. How would I go about finding that out?


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 13, 2020)

I have no idea... I am still working my way into 2000. Got some nl/haze five to pop, among many other old seeds. Seems most are looking for skittlez.. god only knows why. By the time i get to any sort of glue or chem i will be decades behind the curve


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 13, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> If only I knew what was popular or what breeders want/need for projects that they want to work. How would I go about finding that out?


Reach out to a breeder that you’ve met and respect


----------



## BurntByFire (Aug 13, 2020)

20 seeds of Dutchman Kerosene Krash 
Super stoked to get them going


----------



## PanZion (Aug 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I have no idea... I am still working my way into 2000. Got some nl/haze five to pop, among many other old seeds. Seems most are looking for skittlez.. god only knows why. By the time i get to any sort of glue or chem i will be decades behind the curve


Chem is early 90's and and GG#4 was post 2010 so your talking a wide scale there mate, I'd smoke the 91 Chem over any Haze but that's me. Don't mind a super lemon


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Aug 14, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Whatever makes you feel better about it..... I have a backlog, but dont have any hopes of sales in my future. If you dont have whatever is popular today, no one cares.


You'd be surprised. I myself had my super days in the late 2000s and early 2010s. Quite a lot of the strains I liked are no longer in production. Example; DNAs Snowcap×Romulan. That stuff was fire.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 14, 2020)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> You'd be surprised. I myself had my super days in the late 2000s and early 2010s. Quite a lot of the strains I liked are no longer in production. Example; DNAs Snowcap×Romulan. That stuff was fire.


Dont take my replies at face value.. I was in a mood yesterday...
I like old strains because that is what i smoked in my teens into twenties. Its funny how the recollection of a high back then seems better than one i get from some 27% dispensary weed. 
Sure some strains may hold value down the road, like skunk if someone still had the real thing, but other than that one i cant think of another lost strain that anyone would care to try to track down. 

My current seed collection if done one strain at a time, at a rough average of 5 months seed to harvest, would take about 20yrs.


----------



## bbxww (Aug 14, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Had to grab a pack of Strayfox's White Mocha (kromes white x Koffee f1). $45 was too hard to pass.
> [/QUOTEI think we have something special with these @Strayfoxx koffeeF1 crosses. I purchased #CafeWonder from #JBC, WilliamsWonder x koffee1. Check my page I have a screen shot of conversation with stray about his koffee f1 male.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 15, 2020)

Bloom Seed Co’s Guava Cooler for $108


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> It's not necessarily costing you money if you carefully curate a collection of very specific strains/crosses/breeders. I've spent more than I'd like to admit over the past 2-1/2 - 3 years on a LOT of seeds and I'd have to say that most of my collection here has appreciated quite a bit. I have a lot of highly sought after, rarely found packs that I could liquidate rather easily if I absolutely had to


Pretty niche market though which normally means not a wise investment if we were thinking in those terms. However I am fairly confident you could easily recoup your investment .. lol


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 16, 2020)

Pistil Kid said:


> Pretty niche market though which normally means not a wise investment if we were thinking in those terms. However I am fairly confident you could easily recoup your investment .. lol


When you have access to the growers and facilities that I do, they not only have the demand, but also the budget to make proper offers for the high end/very hard to obtain packs


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## nc208 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hopefully my last haul for a while. Fridge is getting full.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 17, 2020)

not one I already ordered but this is the order on deck......

C99, I love it and like watching people who have "high" tolerance smoke it like ditch weed and get spaced!

Ghost train haze... saw rare dankness on a vice doc and lined those guys, gonna give them a shot.

Bananna kush... dope as yola.... dare I say more?

Big bud.... high yield and my folks love the couch lock it gives ya if you go to 25% or so ambers.


----------



## HolyAngel (Aug 20, 2020)

The addiction is REAL!

I couldn't say no...


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 20, 2020)

Spent all my lunch money this week


----------



## HolyAngel (Aug 21, 2020)

If you guys are sleeping on Baked Beanz gear you are definitely missing out.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 24, 2020)

Last week or so of orders


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Last week or so of ordersView attachment 4663787


I wanna be like you when I grow up


----------



## gzussaves69 (Aug 24, 2020)

This months additions.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

Clearwater- Apple Tartz
Clearwater- Sugar Rush
Clearwater- Cake Pop
Founding Father Genetics- Secret Service


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)

Not a seed but a cut
..kushmints


----------



## imreadyfortheend89 (Aug 25, 2020)

Just added some Skywalker og, G-13, and some Blueberry...


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Polyuro (Aug 28, 2020)

I got caught by the wife this time. Too many shipments to get past her. We had a talk...


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 28, 2020)

I was lucky enough to snag one of the few remaining packs of Rowdy Chem.
I am having such great results with Supa Fly (Crossroad Chem x Figure Four) I had to get the version with Chemdog 91, too.

Duke sets the standard for breeder notes.

This is the type of information I like breeders to include with their strains. I also like to hear about their selection, breeding, and testing program, as well. I like my breeders to feel the same way about cannabis that I do.

I think the vibe of the breeder is important. A passionate breeder is the best breeder.

I really am loving Duke's Figure Four line so I wanted to make sure to get this strain in particular. Duke & Skunk VA include 13 seeds with each pack so you end up with a good amount of genotypes to choose from.

When it comes to buying seeds, the breeders ethics is #1 for me. Maybe I'm crazy but I don't feel right growing plants unless they were bred ethically.

Here are Duke's breeding notes for his Figure Four male:

_"We started the Figure Four project wanting to tap into the OG gene pool. We have believed that Chems and OGs share ancestry in some of Neville's hash plant work. These stout compact hashplants wouldn't make one think of the stretchy lanky OG.

During the Screaming Eagle project, we noticed the OG stretch from a short and stout pedigree and it caused us to think about it again. We then decided to hit the AirborneG13 with 2 different males, Basic Skunk and Skelly Skunk. Upon growing these out, we noticed the structure change, and in the Skelly Skunk a surprising OG funk and varied structure. Some stretchy and some that stretched but stacked heavy with the nose and flavour we wanted.

From here we began a larger group and began selection for our male. After our vetting process, we found our boy and dubbed him A.S.S. Man for Airborne Skelly Skunk. He would go on to meet Triangle Kush in the f'shack with Dirty Mike and da boy's. Figure Four was born and the next step started.

We needed to examine the girls and see if we can find the tighter, higher yielding, potent OG types in the mix and then hunt out our male. The progeny didn't disappoint, we came out with a even split on the structure and the more stacked females had everything we wanted and wicked strong potency.

We went through our vetting process and found our boy. We had to call him Nature boy of course, and get him to work in the next steps.

We wanted to work him with the gals that made sense. Headband, Chemdog 91, Chem Dog D, Lucky Dog Seeds Crossroads Chem. We also wanted to work with our other friends Cornbread Ricky and Krome from Swamp Boys Seeds."

*Rowdy Chem*, *Dominion Seed Company*_

*Chemdog 91 Skunk VA x Figure Four [Triangle Kush x AirborneG13 x (Skelly Hashplant x SSSC Skunk1)]


*


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 28, 2020)

Seed banks need to have a "Married Shipping" option. Package comes with some flowers, chocolates, teddy bears etc... and the seeds are hidden under a fake cardboard bottom


----------



## OVH (Aug 28, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> I got caught by the wife this time. Too many shipments to get past her. We had a talk...


Did she tell you how lucky she is to have you ordering all those badass seeds?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 29, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Seed banks need to have a "Married Shipping" option. Package comes with some flowers, chocolates, teddy bears etc... and the seeds are hidden under a fake cardboard bottom


Or a note congratulating the recipient on winning the giveaway.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 30, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Seed banks need to have a "Married Shipping" option. Package comes with some flowers, chocolates, teddy bears etc... and the seeds are hidden under a fake cardboard bottom


I like it. Maybe can put them inside the teddy bear and I’ll just repack it with tp lololol


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 31, 2020)

Grabbed some karma og x headbanger and mac x mendobreath for cheap off of strainly


----------



## WeedyManager (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey guys!
My last order was:
Black mamba by PEVSEEDS 
Jack Herer by PEVSEEDS 
Critical Plus by Dinafem 

Let's see how these little ones turn out!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 4, 2020)

- [Gelato 33 x SFV] x Headbanger

- Root Beer Float

- Purple Marmalade


----------



## go go kid (Sep 4, 2020)

auro jack herer


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 6, 2020)

Just scored a pack of The Fuzz! My first chem91 strain purchased. Do u all think $103 Including shipping is a fair price? no more bodhi Appalachia male anymore....


----------



## PanZion (Sep 6, 2020)

go go kid said:


> auro jack herer


Jack would be rolling in his grave knowing there's autos of his strain! RIP


----------



## nc208 (Sep 6, 2020)

PanZion said:


> Jack would be rolling in his grave knowing there's autos of his strain! RIP


Would he still be as mad knowing its just an auro?


----------



## PanZion (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Would he still be as mad knowing its just an auro?


I just thought it was the dude from 'shitty wok' typing


----------



## PanZion (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Would he still be as mad knowing its just an auro?



I actually think 'auro jack herer' translates as hello Jack here! 
G'day Jack


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 8, 2020)

The two most recent purchases


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 8, 2020)

Got all this for three bills  from @Socogenetics


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 8, 2020)

2 for 75 strayfox at glo is pretty sick, but each pack comes with a breeder freeb?! Can’t believe he doesnt advertise that... top dawg way cheaper than anywhere else too. These packs are 150 anywhere else, 70 a pop at glo. Got An order of BOG seeds coming up, ordered those directly from the OG.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 12, 2020)

No freebies this time around tho


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> View attachment 4681711No freebies this time around tho


Boston Roots has some heat


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 12, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Boston Roots has some heat


So I’ve heard. That one really caught my eye, Gelato 33 x SFV x Headbanger. U already kno there’s gonna b some pressure in those packs


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 12, 2020)

Black raspberry, blue sunshine and magenta hash plant with time bandit as a freebie. All Bodhi gear from GLG. colors run up next!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 12, 2020)

Ordered some Mac f2's and gmo x Mac from a strainly member. Solfire's black banana f2's and Seattle Chronic Seeds Mactite (f2 open pollination) from Seeds Here Now.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> 2 for 75 strayfox at glo is pretty sick, but each pack comes with a breeder freeb?! Can’t believe he doesnt advertise that... top dawg way cheaper than anywhere else too. These packs are 150 anywhere else, 70 a pop at glo. Got An order of BOG seeds coming up, ordered those directly from the OG.View attachment 4677936


Is there a code for the 2/$70 on strayfox or did I just miss out on it? I'd be all over that but I'm still seeing $50.00 a pack on the site


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 12, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Is there a code for the 2/$70 on strayfox or did I just miss out on it? I'd be all over that but I'm still seeing $50.00 a pack on the site


when they send the invoice it will have the adjusted sale price


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 12, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> when they send the invoice it will have the adjusted sale price


Thank you kindly! I've been eyeing GLO for a while but never used them before


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 13, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Thank you kindly! I've been eyeing GLO for a while but never used them before


GLO is a great bank, I've used them multiple time with no issues. I had the same uneasy feeling when i first ordered.


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 14, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> GLO is a great bank, I've used them multiple time with no issues. I had the same uneasy feeling when i first ordered.


Just give them 6 weeks and don't expect a reply to any emails, just your shipment.


----------



## Ghost Train Guy (Sep 14, 2020)

Raredankness - GTH#1
Barneys- Runtz Muffin all from Midweek Song, the only place I found GTH#1 Feminized
Freebies
Seedmans- Cheese
MWS- Diesel
MWS- Cinderella 99


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 14, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Just give them 6 weeks and don't expect a reply to any emails, just your shipment.


salty much. 6 weeks? I highly doubt that. lol i got my shit in 2 weeks max. i don't expect a seed bank to hold my hand or reply to endless emails till my shipment arrives. Maybe find a bank that will solely be dedicated to only your orders with an email every day....
I mean according to you, you got your shipment. what more do you want next day home delivery LOL


----------



## nc208 (Sep 14, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> salty much. 6 weeks? I highly doubt that. lol i got my shit in 2 weeks max. i don't expect a seed bank to hold my hand or reply to endless emails till my shipment arrives. Maybe find a bank that will solely be dedicated to only your orders with an email every day....
> I mean according to you, you got your shipment. what more do you want next day home delivery LOL


The fuck? You GLO's personal fluffer or some shit? Took 2 months for my last two orders from them. Takes just a month to get a tracking number, the guys some young dude who's addicted to IG and about all his new flavors but can't give you a tracking number in a decent amount of time. 

How about he just operates like every other breeder? Not asking alot really, reply to a question and provide a tracking number within a week considering he birches and cries for you to complete payment in 12 hours or some shit.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> The fuck? You GLO's personal fluffer or some shit? Took 2 months for my last two orders from them. Takes just a month to get a tracking number, the guys some young dude who's addicted to IG and about all his new flavors but can't give you a tracking number in a decent amount of time.
> 
> How about he just operates like every other breeder? Not asking alot really, reply to a question and provide a tracking number within a week considering he birches and cries for you to complete payment in 12 hours or some shit.


LOL no ties to GLO whatsoever nice try though. i just think its funny that my experience was nothing like all the shit that gets talked on them. Every order i got tracking number within a few days and my order no more than 2 weeks later. If everybody cries so much about their service WTF are you still ordering from them. I guess just cuz you had bad experience with them nobody is ever allowed to offer a positive review on their service. Seems like you're just looking for my posts just to flap your mouth. I'm sure you know the guy on a personal level so your opinion is gospel.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> The fuck? You GLO's personal fluffer or some shit? Took 2 months for my last two orders from them. Takes just a month to get a tracking number, the guys some young dude who's addicted to IG and about all his new flavors but can't give you a tracking number in a decent amount of time.
> 
> How about he just operates like every other breeder? Not asking alot really, reply to a question and provide a tracking number within a week considering he birches and cries for you to complete payment in 12 hours or some shit.





jasonryan00 said:


> LOL no ties to GLO whatsoever nice try though. i just think its funny that my experience was nothing like all the shit that gets talked on them. Every order i got tracking number within a few days and my order no more than 2 weeks later. If everybody cries so much about their service WTF are you still ordering from them. I guess just cuz you had bad experience with them nobody is ever allowed to offer a positive review on their service. Seems like you're just looking for my posts just to flap your mouth. I'm sure you know the guy on a personal level so your opinion is gospel.


All of my experiences with glo have been great... emails answered within 24 hours whether they were for the sales or for questions regarding orders... his responses can be short and to the point... longest it took to get my order was 3 weeks when everything was shut down for covid ... over a dozen orders


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 14, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> salty much. 6 weeks? I highly doubt that. lol i got my shit in 2 weeks max. i don't expect a seed bank to hold my hand or reply to endless emails till my shipment arrives. Maybe find a bank that will solely be dedicated to only your orders with an email every day....
> I mean according to you, you got your shipment. what more do you want next day home delivery LOL


I wish it weren't true but it is! Three emails sent in 6 weeks time. The first email was about payment and they still didn't reply. I did figure out there online payment platform eventually. They did send an email saying my shipment had been sent. If the seeds they sell are special then by all means use GLO. Otherwise, why use them?


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 14, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> All of my experiences with glo have been great... emails answered within 24 hours whether they were for the sales or for questions regarding orders... his responses can be short and to the point... longest it took to get my order was 3 weeks when everything was shut down for covid ... over a dozen orders


We'll shit. I can except 6 weeks wait time but not if I'm the only person waiting that long. Is it personal? It's because I'm from the Midwest isn't it... The east coast and west coast think they're so special!


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 14, 2020)

But going back to reality, my order came and they are special. I will use GLO again if more special stuff comes up.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 14, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> LOL no ties to GLO whatsoever nice try though. i just think its funny that my experience was nothing like all the shit that gets talked on them. Every order i got tracking number within a few days and my order no more than 2 weeks later. If everybody cries so much about their service WTF are you still ordering from them. I guess just cuz you had bad experience with them nobody is ever allowed to offer a positive review on their service. Seems like you're just looking for my posts just to flap your mouth. I'm sure you know the guy on a personal level so your opinion is gospel.


I dont still order from them. Are you Bi polar or some shit though actually? You blast me for having the same review as another person. I guess our negative reviews aren't allowed then right. Just your positive ones? 

All your 11 posts in 6 years is what I'm targeting, shit you caught me. Couldn't at all be me agreeing with the previous poster you put on blast claiming BS for them receiving less than stellar service.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 14, 2020)

I ordered from Seeds Here Now- *Seattle Chronic Seeds*-_mactite f2's_ (open air pollination) and* Solfire's*_ black banana cookies f2's_. Then off Strainly I have a packs of_ FPOG x mac f2_ and_ Mimosa x Mac f2_ from* So Cal Seedbank*. I also have a pack each of _GMO x mac_ and _Mac f2's_ from another Strainly seller.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 14, 2020)

I am gonna try out GLO for the 1st time on Weds. I hope the Humboldt CSI and Clearwater deals are still eligible. I emailed him to ask and like someone pointed out, he can be kinda short with his responses. He just told me to order from the website...yeeeah I'm aware of that much at least lol. I'll give it a shot and see what the invoice says


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I am gonna try out GLO for the 1st time on Weds. I hope the Humboldt CSI and Clearwater deals are still eligible. I emailed him to ask and like someone pointed out, he can be kinda short with his responses. He just told me to order from the website...yeeeah I'm aware of that much at least lol. I'll give it a shot and see what the invoice says


Best deals usually happen Friday-Monday. Use comment section to write the exact deal from the email.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I am gonna try out GLO for the 1st time on Weds. I hope the Humboldt CSI and Clearwater deals are still eligible. I emailed him to ask and like someone pointed out, he can be kinda short with his responses. He just told me to order from the website...yeeeah I'm aware of that much at least lol. I'll give it a shot and see what the invoice says


The price will change when u get the invoice.. but be prepared to wait like 10-15 days for your seeds.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 14, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> The price will change when u get the invoice.. but be prepared to wait like 10-15 days for your seeds.


I'm in no rush so its ok for me. I'm just adding to the collection with more fems. Prob wont use them until well into next year anyhow. Way too many to choose from already.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 15, 2020)

Just grabbbed from Authentic Genetics:
Pre-order Mel Frank Original Skunk#1 and a pack of Ultraviolence (CBG) x ON Haze.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 15, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> We'll shit. I can except 6 weeks wait time but not if I'm the only person waiting that long. Is it personal? It's because I'm from the Midwest isn't it... The east coast and west coast think they're so special!


It very well could be your location in the US i didn't consider that. I was in nevada when i ordered and they ship from southern cali. So maybe my location gave me a shorter lead time.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 15, 2020)

OG shit straight from the OG himself. Try and work in this sour strawberry at some point in the next 6 months.


----------



## Shadymercs (Sep 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Not a seed but a cut
> ..kushmints
> View attachment 4664232View attachment 4664233


From?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 15, 2020)

Just came in, also not picture larry bird breath and tikimadman strain


----------



## WintersBones (Sep 15, 2020)

Excited to try these out.


----------



## bonytang (Sep 16, 2020)

bday presents from me to me!

mac / grape stomper
808 / da krippy
exotic / creamz + wowzerz
bodhi / granola funk
ethos / crescendo 
top dawg / chem de la chem
SDG / LA influential
skunkhouse / donny burger
jungle / cake


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2020)

bonytang said:


> bday presents from me to me!
> 
> mac / grape stomper
> 808 / da krippy
> ...


Crescendo rbx1(something to look foward to)-


----------



## yesum (Sep 17, 2020)

Oaxacan limon verde and Guerrero Gold from Oaxaca seed corp. ^^ Those are tremendous looking flowers Dividedsky.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2020)

yesum said:


> Oaxacan limon verde and Guerrero Gold from Oaxaca seed corp. ^^ Those are tremendous looking flowers Dividedsky.


Ya they were beasts..wasn't sure about ethos gear but snagged some clones of crescendo and was pleasantly surprised. They cured really nice had a fruity pebbles taste after a week cure. Smelled of funky fruit/ fuel terps.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 17, 2020)

Hmmm which one ??


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## bonytang (Sep 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Crescendo rbx1(something to look foward to)-
> View attachment 4686391
> View attachment 4686390


Fire! Never had it in flower & wanted to work w/ a pack mostly for pressing. She looks amazing.. nice one.


----------



## HolyAngel (Sep 21, 2020)

Can't go wrong with Tony Green's Tortured Beans!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ordered on Strainly mac #2 x mac f2, gmo x mac f2 and got of his mac#6 x mac freebies. Some of these are hitting water tonight then soil on Wednesday.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 26, 2020)

Picked these up. Seattle Chronic MacTite f2's, Solfire's black banana f2's some cool freebies.


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 29, 2020)

glo hooked it up!!!! Bought the Neon Grove and Granny's Apple Sass and the others were all freebies! The vials are stacked full too!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> The fuck? You GLO's personal fluffer or some shit? Took 2 months for my last two orders from them. Takes just a month to get a tracking number, the guys some young dude who's addicted to IG and about all his new flavors but can't give you a tracking number in a decent amount of time.
> 
> How about he just operates like every other breeder? Not asking alot really, reply to a question and provide a tracking number within a week considering he birches and cries for you to complete payment in 12 hours or some shit.


I'm sorry.. but I read this post and then looked at your avitar... then I read it again in Angry Randy lol


----------



## numberfour (Sep 29, 2020)

Tikimadman's Pirate Milk (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain) with a free pack of Cherry Sherbert x Acai Mints


----------



## go go kid (Sep 29, 2020)

seedsman doctor seedsman AUTO CBD 30=1 
1 FEMANISED CBG 
got 3 purple kush seeds on there way to australia


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 29, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Tikimadman's Pirate Milk (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain) with a free pack of Cherry Sherbert x Acai Mints
> View attachment 4698507


Where'd you score those?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 29, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Tikimadman's Pirate Milk (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain) with a free pack of Cherry Sherbert x Acai Mints
> View attachment 4698507


So someone got a candy rain that didn't herm?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 29, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Where'd you score those?


Nucleus Seed bank

Neptune, Nucleus and Plantinum have all had the recent drop's



nc208 said:


> So someone got a candy rain that didn't herm?


Candy Rain used in the cross is a male, Tiki put up a pic on his IG page bout 2 weeks ago


----------



## ianc4990 (Sep 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> So someone got a candy rain that didn't herm?


Seeing its listed second in the cross, its the male
Edit* should have read the rest of the comments lol


----------



## Ghost Train Guy (Sep 29, 2020)

I seen them on https://platinumseedbank.com/


Gentlemencorpse said:


> Where'd you score those?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Seeing its listed second in the cross, its the male
> Edit* should have read the rest of the comments lol


Lol I'm just ragging on Candy Rain cuz of all the herm issues it had. I know someone else who used males from it in breeding.


----------



## tkmk (Sep 29, 2020)

I just picked up 

1 pack kera bubblegum fem from kera seeds i have always wanted to try this strain for years and never got a chance

1 pack pure ak fem from female seeds why? No idea lol kind of an impulse buy

1 pack black D.O.G fem from humboldt i have been hearing great thing about this strain and love the deep dark colors it produces

1 pack of freebies maui waui from barneys well cause they were free

And i really want to start working in different color strains next (purple, blue, and pink) cause i always love seeing those beautiful colors on these beautiful plants


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2020)

So a male from a hermie ass line is good?

I'll pass on that. Why use a male from that cross, with all the stuff available?

Just doesn't seem logical.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 29, 2020)

Most recent... another one en route though 

Also a bunch more of Eso's gear... thought I snapped a pic, but guess I didn't? LVTK S1, Super Lemon Haze x LVTK, Bazooka Blast, Stank Bubble


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 1, 2020)

Just got this bad boy in-


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 1, 2020)

Picked up Darkhorse's Myers lemons and Lemondrop cookies. Dropped all ML and 5 of the cookies in h2o.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 2, 2020)

I ordered the blueberry bx from calco and the homie hooked it up with not one but two bomb freebies. Dude was a pleasure to deal with, I was interested in the bb bx and he was super responsive on IG. Picked up the madness 2 which I’ve ran before and the Katanga because it sounded interesting. Also have a pack of riotberry coming, going hunting for blueberries in the future


----------



## mindriot (Oct 2, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I ordered the blueberry bx from calco and the homie hooked it up with not one but two bomb freebies. Picked up the madness 2 which I’ve ran before and the Katanga becauit sounded interesting. Also have a pack of riotberry coming, going hunting for blueberries in the future View attachment 4702032


 How was the Madness 2? I picked up a pack a while ago along with the Iron Cindy F2 and Blue Rhino1947


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 2, 2020)

mindriot said:


> How was the Madness 2? I picked up a pack a while ago along with the Iron Cindy F2 and Blue Rhino1947


It was good, I storedthe first pack shitty for a few years and only got two females and a male to sprout, but one of the females was a big yielder of frosty haze good to go in abt 10 weeks. I have a pack of his riff Raff Thai that’s old I might tryn pop sooner rather than later hope some of em germ

Couple pics here - https://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/post-15513480


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 2, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Tikimadman's Pirate Milk (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain) with a free pack of Cherry Sherbert x Acai Mints
> View attachment 4698507


tiki putting out straight heat lately. He’s the next seed junky, just affordable.....for now.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So a male from a hermie ass line is good?
> 
> I'll pass on that. Why use a male from that cross, with all the stuff available?
> 
> Just doesn't seem logical.


Yeah I hear you, we all know the score with Candy Rain but I'm up for the hunt and to see what I can find



eastcoastled said:


> tiki putting out straight heat lately. He’s the next seed junky, just affordable.....for now.


He's definitely putting out a lot of crosses at the moment, lineage on some is fantastic...proof is in the pudding though.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 3, 2020)

Picked up a bunch of packs from Ink, grabbed an old Bodhi Collection and and snagged some unreleased Ethos


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ordered Centripetal Force (mac f2 x mimosa) and Glaciers of Ice (mac f2 x fpog cereal cut). Got chocolate og and chocolate mothman for freebies. Mothman is a SSV creation (high-school sweetheart breath x blue zkittles). Chocolate mothman should have some crazy terps. Both MAC crosses have me jacked up to see what comes about from them.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Oct 5, 2020)

I feel like the “mac” strain is very popular. Can I get some info on it ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 5, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Ordered Centripetal Force (mac f2 x mimosa) and Glaciers of Ice (mac f2 x fpog cereal cut). Got chocolate og and chocolate mothman for freebies. Mothman is a SSV creation (high-school sweetheart breath x blue zkittles). Chocolate mothman should have some crazy terps. Both MAC crosses have me jacked up to see what comes about from them.View attachment 4703044


I got a pack of triangle wood from Uprising that uses a kirkwood male, must've been some good stuff in those packs


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 5, 2020)

.

I just ordered Serious Seeds' Kali Mist, Motivation and Strawberry Akeil. Growing Dr Greenthumb's Gorilla Glue from seed.

Giving up on my buy clone experiment, back to seed.

.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I just ordered Serious Seeds' Kali Mist, Motivation and Strawberry Akeil. Growing Dr Greenthumb's Gorilla Glue from seed.
> 
> ...


Damn, haven't seen Kali Mist mentioned in years. Hope you find some nice stuff in there.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 5, 2020)

just arrived


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn, haven't seen Kali Mist mentioned in years. Hope you find some nice stuff in there.


.

I haven't grow Kali Mist In 12 years, it was and is my favourite strain and I don't know why I haven't been growing it more often. Maybe the 13 week flowering period.

Soft spice taste and smell, uplifting high.

.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 6, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I haven't grow Kali Mist In 12 years, it was and is my favourite strain and I don't know why I haven't been growing it more often. Maybe the 13 week flowering period.
> 
> ...


I've heard that it isn't what it used to be... hope you can let everyone know .... I remember you kali mist clones wrapped in a circle up and around your pot


----------



## matty-berk (Oct 6, 2020)

i got mine from msnl seeds. i have golden nugget, afghan. white widow, white lightning, pure power plant, jack herer and gorilla glue! also a friend from cali sent me some ghost train haze and strawberry banana which acctually is smelling like strawberries as its curing! loving it!!!


----------



## Railage (Oct 6, 2020)

Most recent purchases was x2 packs of Pirate Milk from Tiki Madman, and OG Cherry Lime Slushee from Skunk Bank genetics.

Will probably end up getting the Ice Cream Cake BX box from Tiki Madman on Friday.


----------



## Yamweedy (Oct 6, 2020)

Shout out to purple city Genetics 

Bought the 6 pack

Wedding cake x purple punch


----------



## WintersBones (Oct 6, 2020)

Jordan of the Islands arrived in the mail!

Blue God
Black Funk Dawg
Blue Hawaiian Sativa
God's Strawberry Kush
12x reg each


Gotta say JOTI did me a favour, I ordered just before they announced a new line of strains. So I asked if I could change my order to get the new Gods Strawberry Kush and they just gave it to me as the freebie pack. Mighty nice of them!


----------



## J.James (Oct 6, 2020)

Wonder what awaits inside?


----------



## OVH (Oct 7, 2020)

J.James said:


> Wonder what awaits inside?
> View attachment 4706478


Let me know and send me a cut lol


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)

The names of some of this stuff are hilarious.


----------



## WintersBones (Oct 11, 2020)

Adding to the collection. Pretty good deal from Attitude.


----------



## Tkm953 (Oct 16, 2020)

Ordered Sugared Black Rose by Delicious Seeds,from Hella Dank Seeds,upon arrival and inspection,these are nothing but garbage for 65.00 Dollars,One totally white,the other four about as big as a sesame seed.Don't waste your time with these clowns,sent an e-mail,and guess what?Of course no responce,My money is good enough for -em,but evidently giving me decent seeds isn't. Thank You so much.Worthless Bastards.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 16, 2020)

Tkm953 said:


> Ordered Sugared Black Rose by Delicious Seeds,from Hella Dank Seeds,upon arrival and inspection,these are nothing but garbage for 65.00 Dollars,One totally white,the other four about as big as a sesame seed.Don't waste your time with these clowns,sent an e-mail,and guess what?Of course no responce,My money is good enough for -em,but evidently giving me decent seeds isn't. Thank You so much.Worthless Bastards.


Delicious seeds is pretty active on IG. Hit them up and let them know your pack was duds. They will hopefully replace it.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 16, 2020)

I feel like you can tell a lot about someone by what seeds they order, lol. What do you guys think?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2020)

Small seeds can still be viable. Just try germinating them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Picked up a bunch of packs from Ink, grabbed an old Bodhi Collection and and snagged some unreleased EthosView attachment 4703006View attachment 4703007View attachment 4703012View attachment 4703008


Nice pick up from Ink. He is one of my favorite breeders.

I'm about to pick something up from him myself.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 17, 2020)

Just arrived and planted.
The top one is Hammerhead Genetics.


----------



## jdough420 (Oct 20, 2020)

Beastly said:


> Just picked up some a lot of the new archive drop
> 
> I got
> Dosibow
> ...


@Beastly Have you popped the Dosibow yet? If so, any report on it?! I just picked up a pack of Dosibow and Toyz (Runtz x Faceoff) along with some other non-Archive gear... I'm eyeing a few other Archive packs from the new drop but sitting on a bunch of seeds already and never have enough canopy space lol


----------



## gzussaves69 (Oct 20, 2020)

The madness continues... arrived today. 2019 Pure Gooey, Old 70's Indica x Kings Banner, Zest Of, and Gooseberry Kush


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 26, 2020)

I have had a seed problem lately. Bought A $50 Dutch Blooms mystery pack in a charity auction, two packs of DJ Short medley and four packs of Swami gear.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 26, 2020)

Ordered* Sin City's* _Deep Pocket's_ (MAC x blue power) fems and* Solfire's *_Double tap_ (GG#4 x black banana #9) from Artizen. Shoreline's_ Weddingcrasher x kushmint f2_'s off Starinly.* Demonic genetics* _Pebble Pusher_ f2's (fpog x stardawg) and a pack of their Texas Butter (banana og x stardawg) x Pebble Pusher cross also from Strainly. A _Slurricane _x _Gamma berry_ (bruce banner #5 x starwberry diesel) cross also off Strainly with MAC x gamma berry as a freeebie


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 26, 2020)

AKBeanBrains
Americanna Bx x 2 packs
Triangle Kush x NL5/Haze x 2 packs
Consumption F2 1 Pack

Freebies
6 Free TK/NL5/Haze x Chocolate Thai/NL
8x Skunk1 x Beatrix Choice
6x Americanna x Black Domina x 1
15x Black Domina/PNW Hashplant x Super Skunk 
5x Lemon Thai 57 x 87 Limepop

East Coast Genetics 
1989 Super Skunk F4 x 2 packs

Connoisseur Genetics
Hes been working with some Old Nevils gear that was never released. Supposed to be Nevils best work.
He said the Swiss Thai x Nevils Haze x OG Kush Dominate Male

iSs possiblLY the best stuff he's ever smoked, and guarantees a keeper, or 3 in each pack, or he will give your money back. No way I was going to let a couple packs of this get by me.
He only grew out 1 pack I think he said. Got 5 females, and all of it was pure fire. Said one of the plants was possibly the best he ever smoked. 

Freebies
5 more of Swiss Thai x NH x OG Kush Dom Male
10x Psychosis cut x Chemdog Haze Male.

Authentic Genetics

40x Original Mel Frank Genetics Skunk 1

Preordered 5 weeks ago. Will be sent in November.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 26, 2020)

I snagged some AKBB's AK4way a couple of months ago looking forward to popping those maybe next summer. So many seeds so little time.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ordered wedding crasher x kush mints f2's and to my delight got Sour D freebies. Super stoked to find Fire in these packs.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Nov 3, 2020)

Mr Nice

black widow
nl5xhaze
nevilles haze
mango haze
ssh


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 3, 2020)

BlackAdderII said:


> Mr Nice
> 
> black widow
> nl5xhaze
> ...


Great selection of strains.... better user name


----------



## whitet3rrycrews (Nov 3, 2020)

I went with ilgm, I got their purple mix. It comes with granddaddy purple, purple kush and purple haze. I also grabbed some gelato oh and blue iccey haze.

I did the purple pack because GDP is one of my favorite strains, I also have never grown any purple so was really excited about that.
I got the icey blue haze because it’s winter and that needs to be at a lower temp at night so I like the idea of experimenting with the temps to change colors.
I’ve got a 4x8 indoor tent and I’m debating on scroging my 6 plants or to just grow the 6 normally.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 3, 2020)

I picked up a pack from a charity auction, some Chernobyl and vortex from the guys that contract to grow seeds for Subcool and some Swamii packs.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 3, 2020)

Ace Malawi
Ace Panama
Pheno Finders Purple Strawberry Bliss
Greenhouse Hawaiian Snow

Time to find some new mommies! Does anyone else name their keeper plants?


----------



## WintersBones (Nov 3, 2020)

Mephisto and NightOwl Seeds. Stocked up on automatics for awhile.


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 3, 2020)

Dominion Seed Co . $60 a pack @ headiegardens. Buy 4 get the 5th free. Duke is locked up and a rumor is going around that his plants were stolen as well (separate situations). This dude is a legend of our time and I'm so surprised these weren't sold out the first night available. The boys can chase jbeezy packs all they want.. I'm collecting the old school.

Burnout Chem - Chemdog D x Dominion Skunk

Munson - NL5 x Dominion Skunk (59-64 days)

Rowdy Chem - Chemdog 91 x Figure Four (Triangle Kush/Airborne G13 x Skelly/SSSC Skunk1)

Hoodoo -(Crossroad Chem (Chemdog 91 x SFV OG) x Dominion Skunk (Chemdog 91/Skunk1 x Skelly/Skunk1)

Local Skunk - “Original Diesel” x “Cuddlefish HP/Sour Diesel IBL” X Skelly HP/Skunk 1

Apollo Haze freebie


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 3, 2020)

Bodhi Space Monkey, More Cowbell and the freebie.


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 3, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> AKBeanBrains
> Americanna Bx x 2 packs
> Triangle Kush x NL5/Haze x 2 packs
> Consumption F2 1 Pack
> ...


Can't beat AKBB freebies. Looks like he really hooked it up!


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 4, 2020)

Picked a pack of these up. Well probably start them in a few weeks.


----------



## Father Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2020)

Cant wait to get these started


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Nov 4, 2020)

Latest purchase only soaked some tho


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 4, 2020)

I originally ordered purple panty dropper from Humboldt seeds with the glazed berries and Dracarys, but only 2 of ten of ppd germinated the guys from dc was right on top of my compliment and they were able to get the last of their Bubbas breath for replacements to me within a week.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 5, 2020)

These are store bought clones I got from Strawberry Fields Cannabis store last week.
1 is LA Confidential
1 is Banana Sherbert
2 are REM HI
They were cheap. Will keep them in their own tent as who knows how...healthy...they are, an I do not need "issues" elsewhere.
The 1st time using store bought clones.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 5, 2020)

Oregon Elite Seeds has some killer sale deals going on. I ordered Skunkhouse Champagne patties- mimosa x gmo bx (regs) and Bloom Seed co. Space runt x guavaz (fems). I need all seed companies to stop having sales, my seed addiction is out of control.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 5, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds has some killer sale deals going on. I ordered Skunkhouse Champagne patties- mimosa x gmo bx (regs) and Bloom Seed co. Space runt x guavaz (fems). I need all seed companies to stop having sales, my seed addiction is out of control.


LOL seriously, the seed addiction is real!


----------



## Rocco_sifredrik (Nov 7, 2020)

Grindrage67 said:


> I just odered a pack of gorilla cookies from expertseeds!!!


Heard its fire, dont know about that breeders thou


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 7, 2020)

First time running CSI


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Nov 7, 2020)

I am getting ready to do some World of Seeds fun.

First grow of their genetics were about 15 years ago, tried the Pakistan valley pure origin and it was without a doubt the strongest smelling and loveliest genetic, so after many years missing it, its time to revisit.

1 pack of : 
Pakistan Valley
Columbian Gold
Strawberry Blue

and a few of their autostrains, to make seeds for next year :
Northern Light x Big Bud Ryder
Afghan Kush Ryder 
Amnesia Ryder.

(All the auto´s for seed making for next season, all chosed for their BHO performance )


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 7, 2020)

popping everything over the next 2 weeks


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ive got way more than these, but seed buying addiction IS REAL. Its as bad as buying guitar amps, pedals, and guitars. And Im 62 years old!!!!.

Got more on the way too!!! And more I want after that. All it takes is $$$$$


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 8, 2020)

Picked up riot berry v3/4 directly from riot seeds for like 90 bux. He threw in a second pack of riotberry and a pack of gg4 x blue bonnet. Glad to have 2x the riotberry to run thru, gonna pop those and the blueberry parfait side by side at some point and do a big blueberry run.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Picked up riot berry v3/4 directly from riot seeds for like 90 bux. He threw in a second pack of riotberry and a pack of gg4 x blue bonnet. Glad to have 2x the riotberry to run thru, gonna pop those and the blueberry parfait side by side at some point and do a big blueberry run.


While I'm not a fan of his past presence I have heard his blue bonnet crosses were nice. Good luck on the run


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 8, 2020)

My last few, with a freebie Subcool rolling tray


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 8, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive got way more than these, but seed buying addiction IS REAL. Its as bad as buying guitar amps, pedals, and guitars. And Im 62 years old!!!!.
> 
> Got more on the way too!!! And more I want after that. All it takes is $$$$$
> 
> ...


WOW! God, I wish you were in a different state so we could watch your grow journals on all these beauties. Highly recommend checking out WALRUS AUDIO Slo Reverb pedal if you haven't : )


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 8, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 4737399View attachment 4737400
> 
> My last few, with a freebie Subcool rolling tray


What pack is the subcool? that pack with the mandelbrot genetics and the monty's mission sound v nice


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 8, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> What pack is the subcool? that pack with the mandelbrot genetics and the monty's mission sound v nice


No actual Subcool strains this time, the guy with the Montys Mission just had the rolling trays and gave me one


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> WOW! God, I wish you were in a different state so we could watch your grow journals on all these beauties. Highly recommend checking out WALRUS AUDIO Slo Reverb pedal if you haven't : )



I use a Eventide H9 for Reverbs.

Heres a few of my pedals. Ive been collecting since 1972. Most of my pedals are not pictured.

At the moment I mainly use Roger Mayer, Pete Cornish, MOOG, Analogman, Butler as my base pedals.

Exact copy of EP3 preamp. Same original components

M

Analogman 2004 White Dot Germanium NKT275 Fuzz Face/Sunface with Sundial. Have 5 of these




Roger Mayer Visage Fuzz.. 45 different EQs





A few small MOOG/Minifooger pedals.

Ive got all of the MOOGERFOOGERS, and MINIFOOGERS.





2013 Metropoulos LTD ED JTM45 Replica Head x 4 Celestion Pulsonic G12M x Pete Mather Repro 1966 Marshall JTM45/100 TVB cabinet with EC Collins Pinstripe cloth. Amp has all original JTM45 electronics, and a repro Metro Transformers, and Choke. Has $2000 in NOS tubes alone.

I also have a HUGE speaker collection, and tube collection. Been hoarding tubes since 1975.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 9, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I use a Eventide H9 for Reverbs.
> 
> Heres a few of my pedals. Ive been collecting since 1972. Most of my pedals are not pictured.
> 
> ...


Goddam you don’t fuck around with gear lol. I’d love some Cornish pedals


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Also have a 69 Fender Dual Showman Rvb Ive had since 1973, and 2 Altec Lansing 418H 15in speakers ive had since 73.

Had the DS gone over, Blackfaced, and a Dumble ODS mod done by my buddy/amp tech Richie Hall. He and his brother Dana invented VVR KITS for guitar amps. VVR ws already invented, but a kit was never created. Dana did invent VVR for Non Cathode Bias Amplifiers... Dana was also good friends with Ken Fischer/Trainwreck amps before he died. Dana got voted by the Trainwreck forum to build a Ken Fischer Tribute Amp. So he came up with a design, and schematic, posted it on the forum so people could build it themselves, and he wouldnt make money from it.

Dual Showman 2 Altec 418H x 1 90w Celestion Cream/Alnico x 1 Hemp coned JBL E120 x 4 1970 Fane Cresendo A

Fender Cyber Twin in forefront. Got it new in 2001. Its got 1 90w Cream x 1 Celestion 150w G12H Redback.


Parstcaster
7-13-82 Fullerton Reissue 57 Body x USA Custom Guitars neck/2012.. I supplied wood. Torrified Flame maple x African Blackwood.

Ilitch Noise Reduction Backplate x 2 1966 Strat pickups x 1 1965 Strat Pickup. MannMade USA Tremolo. Gotoh SGL510Z Height Adjust Post Mag-Lok. Gotohs very best tuning gear.

1971 4 Bolt Oly Wht Strat. Had it since new.

6-25-82 Fullerton Reissue 62 Strat x 3 Red Bobbin pickups. No Red, or Grey bobbins were found past V00800. Mines V002504. Bought it new.

Replica 59 Les Paul x Vintage Relic.

All era correct 50s wood. 8.1lbs Brazilian Rosewood, Honduran Mahogany, Eastern Maple
Tom Holmes Pickups
Pigtail Bridge Assembly
Gotoh SD510 Locking Gears. Gotohs best Kluson
Historic Makeovers Plastic
Throbak M69 Rings
Mojoaxe Guard/Backplates


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 9, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Also have a 69 Fender Dual Showman Rvb Ive had since 1973, and 2 Altec Lansing 418H 15in speakers ive had since 73.
> 
> Had the DS gone over, Blackfaced, and a Dumble ODS mod done by my buddy/amp tech Richie Hall. He and his brother Dana invented VVR KITS got guitar amps. Dana was also good friends with Ken Fischer/Trainwreck amps before he died. Dana got voted by the Trainwreck forum to build a Ken Fischer Tribute Amp. So he came up with a design, and schematic, posted it on the forum so people could build it themselves, and he wouldnt make money from it.
> 
> ...


Holy shit bro


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 9, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Also have a 69 Fender Dual Showman Rvb Ive had since 1973, and 2 Altec Lansing 418H 15in speakers ive had since 73.
> 
> Had the DS gone over, Blackfaced, and a Dumble ODS mod done by my buddy/amp tech Richie Hall. He and his brother Dana invented VVR KITS for guitar amps. VVR ws already invented, but a kit was never created. Dana did invent VVR for Non Cathode Bias Amplifiers... Dana was also good friends with Ken Fischer/Trainwreck amps before he died. Dana got voted by the Trainwreck forum to build a Ken Fischer Tribute Amp. So he came up with a design, and schematic, posted it on the forum so people could build it themselves, and he wouldnt make money from it.
> 
> ...


Love the burst replica. Great weight on it


----------



## Rolloff (Nov 9, 2020)

Just received my order from esosseeds 2nd time ordering from him super fast shipping from west coast (I’m from east coast) always a good deal with him and he’s super fast to answer emails as well.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 9, 2020)

From AKBB Beatrix Choice, SSSC Durban and SSSC m48

I gotta fuckin stop


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Love the burst replica. Great weight on it



Big old fat neck on it too. It was the biggest neck measured from 58-60 Bursts, and 50 examples, in the Beauty of the Burst Book..... Is also made from the Averages of 50 Bursts, and the Bartlett Plans.
.92-1.02, and I also had Vintage Strat Typope frets put on it, as Ive used those frets since 1971, and are also era correct. Gibson used 6230 frets until mid 59, and continued to use them on the LP Custom.

Ordered 2 packs Swiss Thai/Nevils Haze x OG Kush/Chem91BX2. Is OG Kush Dominate male

I got 23. I got 5 Free of the same at my request, and 1 pack of ten of the Psyshosis hybrid. 38 seeds for $195usd. Basically 4 packs of 9.5 seeds for $200. $50usd a pack.

Psychosis is an old 80s UK cut of NL5 x Haze. Its also crossed by the OG Dom Chem91 BX2

From Connoisseur Genetics. made it from UK in 4-5 days. Highly Recommended

He guarantees a keeper, or more in every pack, and if you dont find one, he will give your money back. At least he said it on Instagram. Says its possibly the best stuff he's ever seen.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 9, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Big old fat neck on it too. It was the biggest neck measured from 58-60 Bursts, and 50 examples, in the Beauty of the Burst Book..... Is also made from the Averages of 50 Bursts, and the Bartlett Plans.
> .92-1.02, and I also had Vintage Strat Typope frets put on it, as Ive used those frets since 1971, and are also era correct. Gibson used 6230 frets until mid 59, and continued to use them on the LP Custom.
> 
> Ordered 2 packs Swiss Thai/Nevils Haze x OG Kush/Chem91BX2. Is OG Kush Dominate male
> ...


Connoisseur Genetics is awesome. I got 3 free packs when I made my order with him. He is definitely an underlooked breeder.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 9, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> No actual Subcool strains this time, the guy with the Montys Mission just had the rolling trays and gave me one


I've grown Qleaner and it was a very heavy yielding lemony funk strain. that sounds like a fun pack


----------



## gzussaves69 (Nov 10, 2020)

Y'all know those holiday sales are coming right? The struggle continues.


----------



## DickDontPayForStrange (Nov 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Dominion Seed Co . $60 a pack @ headiegardens. Buy 4 get the 5th free. Duke is locked up and a rumor is going around that his plants were stolen as well (separate situations). This dude is a legend of our time and I'm so surprised these weren't sold out the first night available. The boys can chase jbeezy packs all they want.. I'm collecting the old school.
> 
> Burnout Chem - Chemdog D x Dominion Skunk
> 
> ...


Wow! Shoe sure has quite the selection these days. I am impressed and amazed he keeps so well in stock! Given word to your motha, Duke was robbed. Bet his family greatly appreciates the monetary provisions those sales generate, especially around the holidays. And if you stop to really think about it that TOTALLY makes sense why a legends works would be going for BOGO deals and dirt cheap prices! WHAT A STEAL!


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 11, 2020)

DickDontPayForStrange said:


> Wow! Shoe sure has quite the selection these days. I am impressed and amazed he keeps so well in stock! Given word to your motha, Duke was robbed. Bet his family greatly appreciates the monetary provisions those sales generate, especially around the holidays. And if you stop to really think about it that TOTALLY makes sense why a legends works would be going for BOGO deals and dirt cheap prices! WHAT A STEAL!


Are you saying Shoe didn't obtain these packs in a fair way? Didn't he already pay Duke once for these packs? He can't control the seed market.. all his fans know how important that work is and would have paid more. I'm glad you're spreading the truth. The username is hilarious. Duke needs more fundraisers and his buddies and breeder friends need to step up and bring it to future cannabis project. Duke deserves to be home and l know how fucked up this is.


----------



## skunkjar420 (Nov 11, 2020)

A few cheap auction packs from Mr Nice.

Seem to be old school genetics, which I'm after, I've got plenty of crazy newer gen stuff put away, these were real cheap.


N.H.S
Angels Breath
Dreamtime
NL5 x Skunk

15+ reg seeds per pack


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 12, 2020)

DickDontPayForStrange said:


> Wow! Shoe sure has quite the selection these days. I am impressed and amazed he keeps so well in stock! Given word to your motha, Duke was robbed. Bet his family greatly appreciates the monetary provisions those sales generate, especially around the holidays. And if you stop to really think about it that TOTALLY makes sense why a legends works would be going for BOGO deals and dirt cheap prices! WHAT A STEAL!


You're aware that most legit seed banks work like a retail operation, right? The seed bank typically buys the inventory for a set price (paid in full or in terms), then sells it for some agreed upon retail price (usually double what's been paid to the breeder) and maybe gets some freebies to throw in with each purchase.

SOME seed banks work on consignment, where the breeder doesn't get paid a penny until the seeds sell. Established breeders rarely allow their stuff to be sold on consignment...it's usually new breeders trying to get into the business that sell seeds through banks on consignment. 

Pretty sure Shoe doesn't sell seeds on consignment, so he owns the inventory and can do what he needs to do to drive sales--including BOGOs and dirt cheap prices. See, the way sales work is if you have a door buster sale, people buying the doorbuster stuff tend to buy other stuff too. The other stuff will generally not be such a steep markdown. So, the retailer makes money on the other stuff while breaking even on the door buster stuff.

Anyway...a brand new member with only 1 post showing up in a thread to shit on someone is exactly why people refer to this forum as trollitup.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 12, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Anyway...a brand new member with only 1 post showing up in a thread to shit on someone is exactly why people refer to this forum as trollitup.


I'm new here but I've I've noticed that a LOT in threads about seed banks especially. Sites like this must generate a ton of business for seed banks and no doubt this is the GOLDEN AGE of seed selling so the competition is intense.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I'm new here but I've I've noticed that a LOT in threads about seed banks especially. Sites like this must generate a ton of business for seed banks and no doubt this is the GOLDEN AGE of seed selling so the competition is intense.


Friend who sells cannabis related products compares it to selling gold pans, shovels and pick axes to gold miners!


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## chiefychief (Nov 12, 2020)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


Regular pack of Peanut butter and chocolate 
Fem pack of apes in space 
And they gave me a few Fems midnight Runtz
All From exotics genetix


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> View attachment 4740828


All Canyon?


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> All Canyon?


Yes, correct..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Yes, correct..


First time growing their seeds?


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> First time growing their seeds?


Yeah man, never even heard of them till today. My buddy is freinds with the breeder and sent me these.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 12, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> View attachment 4740828


Brave Sir Robin, that's a great name.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 12, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Brave Sir Robin, that's a great name.


It sure beats his full name, which is,_ "Sir Robin the Not-Quite-So-Brave-As-Sir-Lancelot, who had nearly fought the Dragon of Angnor, who had nearly stood up to the Vicious Chicken of Bristol, and who had personally wet himself at the Battle of Badon Hill."_


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Nov 13, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> View attachment 4740828


We’re are these from ?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 13, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> It sure beats his full name, which is,_ "Sir Robin the Not-Quite-So-Brave-As-Sir-Lancelot, who had nearly fought the Dragon of Angnor, who had nearly stood up to the Vicious Chicken of Bristol, and who had personally wet himself at the Battle of Badon Hill."_


Lol, it made me think that with all the stupid names out there why there haven't been more pulled out of that pool of awesomeness.


----------



## Black Sands Ranch (Nov 13, 2020)

Solfire Gardens - Mind Flayer Feminized 3 Pack *× 1*$58.88Exotic Genetix - Red Runtz *× 1*$148.88Solfire Gardens - Why U Gelly S1 6 Pack Feminized *× 1*$98.88
I can.t wait to pop these1


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive got way more than these, but seed buying addiction IS REAL. Its as bad as buying guitar amps, pedals, and guitars. And Im 62 years old!!!!.
> 
> Got more on the way too!!! And more I want after that. All it takes is $$$$$
> 
> ...


Nice score, you must of found a gold mine of discontinued Coastal Seeds.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 16, 2020)

Got some oldies in the mail today!


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 16, 2020)

This was my last purchase.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice score, you must of found a gold mine of discontinued Coastal Seeds.



One of my local buddies had some packs, and I bought them for what he paid for them. I probably have more seeds, than I have space or time to grow. But hey, I got em!!!!! I do wish I had more ability top grow out more strains.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 17, 2020)

This weeks beans. Solfire's why u gelly s1's, Skunkhouse's Champagne patties with Larry cakes freebies and Bloom Seed Co's space runtz x guavaz 74. OREGONELITESEEDS.COM has some killer sales going on all month.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 17, 2020)

Damn all you rich foo's. lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Rich hell. Im broke. I spent all my money on seeds!!!!!!!


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 17, 2020)

X5 Orange Octane (Black Label Genetics)
X5 Rainbow Cake (Pheno Finders)
X5 Dark Devil AUTO (Sweet Seeds)


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4745387


Nice


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4745387


That triangle kush s1 though


----------



## SwampYankee (Nov 18, 2020)

Got a shipment from Greenpoint seeds before reading all the controversy on the forum regarding this breeder.

So far popped 2 purple chem and 2 Purple crash.
One PC is a mutant and the other appears to be a strong bushy indica 4 weeks into veg. Purple crash is a little weaker looking and smaller but chugging along, other seedling broke the surface and never really took off.

Out of all the plants in my first grow the most vigorous and impressive is the 5 year old HSO blue dream fem I found in an old cigar box from my outdoor days. Next order will be from North Atlantic Seed bank but still trying to decide between barneys, ethos, dna, Bohdi or HSC to do a monocrop next round.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

SwampYankee said:


> Got a shipment from Greenpoint seeds before reading all the controversy on the forum regarding this breeder.
> 
> So far popped 2 purple chem and 2 Purple crash.
> One PC is a mutant and the other appears to be a strong bushy indica 4 weeks into veg. Purple crash is a little weaker looking and smaller but chugging along, other seedling broke the surface and never really took off.
> ...


Ethos has great genetics but the breeder himself is a asshole. I wouldn't support him


Buddy ran a whole room of ethos and seed junkie and the seed junkie was wayyyy nicer


----------



## SwampYankee (Nov 18, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Ethos has great genetics but the breeder himself is a asshole. I wouldn't support him
> 
> 
> Buddy ran a whole room of ethos and seed junkie and the seed junkie was wayyyy nicer


Good to know, theres so much competition in the breedersphere I really would rather pay extra if I know the owner is trying to make the Cannabis industry better instead of seedier (no pun inteneded)


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 18, 2020)

SwampYankee said:


> Got a shipment from Greenpoint seeds before reading all the controversy on the forum regarding this breeder.
> 
> So far popped 2 purple chem and 2 Purple crash.
> One PC is a mutant and the other appears to be a strong bushy indica 4 weeks into veg. Purple crash is a little weaker looking and smaller but chugging along, other seedling broke the surface and never really took off.
> ...


Don’t do Barney’s. Compared to the rest of your selection you’ll be disappointed with Barney’s


----------



## SwampYankee (Nov 18, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> Don’t do Barney’s. Compared to the rest of your selection you’ll be disappointed with Barney’s


Im thinking its between DNA and HSC although I listened to the growcast episode with Bodhi and he seemed like a chill dude


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 18, 2020)

SwampYankee said:


> Im thinking its between DNA and HSC although I listened to the growcast episode with Bodhi and he seemed like a chill dude


I'd do Bohdi over DNA or HSC in a heartbeat. Since it appears your in the states (and in my neck of the woods in fact) I'd highly recommend checking out the seed selections at JBC, Great Lakes Genetics, DC Seed Exchange and Artizen. They are all great banks. Also if your interested in Fems check out Eso's. He's a super chill guy, sells direct from his own website and his prices are hard to beat. As for breeders from those other banks, Bohdi, Useful, 3thirteen, Copa, Hazeman, Briscos are all great choices. Useful may be the nicest guy in the industry... check out his thread here and you'll see what he's all about.


----------



## SwampYankee (Nov 18, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'd do Bohdi over DNA or HSC in a heartbeat. Since it appears your in the states (and in my neck of the woods in fact) I'd highly recommend checking out the seed selections at JBC, Great Lakes Genetics, DC Seed Exchange and Artizen. They are all great banks. Also if your interested in Fems check out Eso's. He's a super chill guy, sells direct from his own website and his prices are hard to beat. As for breeders from those other banks, Bohdi, Useful, 3thirteen, Copa, Hazeman, Briscos are all great choices. Useful may be the nicest guy in the industry... check out his thread here and you'll see what he's all about.


Thanks for the recommendations! Definitely will check these all out, I want to find a strain name I remember from my early 20s in prohibition era for the nostalgia effect.
Its crazy how in a state thats been legal since 2016 and as a medical caretaker we cant buy dispensary clones and seeds but Im willing to find a breeder I like and provide clones myself for friends.


----------



## Railage (Nov 18, 2020)

Just got and popped two packs of Super Sour (Sour D X (Seattle Soda x Chem 91)) from Super Seed Co

and Dosido X Blueberry Syrup F2 from Calco Genetics

Also a 7 pack of Animal Sherb XCookie Crisp F3 and a 8 pack of White Bubba Hoe X Zelatti from Cannarado. $88 for those two packs


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

I tried making a thread but nobody can give me a answer.

Does anyone know how legit http://bulkgenetics.com is?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> I tried making a thread but nobody can give me a answer.
> 
> Does anyone know how legit http://bulkgenetics.com is?


I'd steer clear with a name like that.
Sounds like the cannabis seed equivalent to a puppy mill.
I wouldn't buy any European genetics, except for the legit ones like Karma, Mr. Nice, Ace, Cannabiogen, etc. Those that do not grow bulk seeds in Spain that package and sell you whatever is available at the moment.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd steer clear with a name like that.
> Sounds like the cannabis seed equivalent to a puppy mill.
> I wouldn't buy any European genetics, except for the legit ones like Karma, Mr. Nice, Ace, Cannabiogen, etc. Those that do not grow bulk seeds in Spain that package and sell you whatever is available at the moment.


Yeah im not sure what the deal was. I saw them as a affiliate on seedfinder so i thought it had the potential to be something...

Extra sus because i talked to customer support and USA shipments need to spend a minimum of 300 euro and the shipment isn't guaranteed or insured but "they are confident in there shipping method" 

also would like to know if the strains in the picture is what they advertise because some of it looks to good to be true. I just hate turning a blind eye to this stuff because man who know right? Could be a hidden gem idk.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 18, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Yeah im not sure what the deal was. I saw them as a affiliate on seedfinder so i thought it had the potential to be something...
> 
> Extra sus because i talked to customer support and USA shipments need to spend a minimum of 300 euro and the shipment isn't guaranteed or insured but "they are confident in there shipping method"
> 
> also would like to know if the strains in the picture is what they advertise because some of it looks to good to be true. I just hate turning a blind eye to this stuff because man who know right? Could be a hidden gem idk.


it's funny, I only use seedbanks with "guaranteed" or insurance options, but have never needed them...but the one time I ordered from someplace without a guarantee, I had a problem. I'm talking about the Euro seed banks only, not USA domestic. I'm going to have to try again though, Ace has some really cool landraces available that the Attitude or Sensible Seeds doesn't carry, and I must have them. Just to be clear, the place I had a problem with wasn't Ace, I trust them 100% to at least ship out what I order.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Also Connoisseur Genetics in London. One of the best places to get HAZE Hybrids.

Look into the
Swiss Thai Nevils Haze x Chem91bx2 x OG Kush. The male is dominant OG Kush.

Breeder says this may be the best weed he ever smoked.

The Female Side of this was Nevils Work, and is Unreleased, and is supposed to be his best work. I bought 2 pack,.

He also has a Haze Hybrid I bought seeds of that is fire.

Triangle Kush x NL5/Haze.. These are also old genetics from 80s-90s.

Consumption F2.... HUGE plants, very potent. Biggest producer.,

Email him and ask for a seed list.
[email protected].uk

Another great breeder is AKBeanBrains. He has ALL KINDS of 80s, and 90s genetics from Super Sativa Seed Club, Nevils Seed Bank, Sensi Seeds , and many others. You want old genetics, this is the place to go.

AKBeanBrains also has more seeds on his Seed List than the Banks carry.... AKBB are also available at JBC like Bakersfield says. JBC is one of the best banks around anywhere. But he has more on his list.

[email protected]

*STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM BULK SEEDS = RIPOFF.*

I have ordered from Seedsbulk.com , Recommend finding a vendor that offers guaranteed shipping option.
I lost several hundred dollar's placing an order with them. Once they have your money they wont return any
e-mail etc... DONT ORDER FROM THEM..


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Also Connoisseur Genetics in London. One of the best places to get HAZE Hybrids.
> 
> Look into the
> Swiss Thai Nevils Haze x Chem91bx2 x OG Kush. The male is dominant OG Kush.
> ...


Btw instant e-mail from those guys dude. thats whats up. thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 18, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Btw instant e-mail from those guys dude. thats whats up. thanks for sharing that info.



Both of them are very good breeders, and are trustworthy.
AKBB sent me all kinds of free seeds with my order. I never buy because of freebies, but he gave me some Unreleased, and genes he has on his website.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 18, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Both of them are very good breeders, and are trustworthy.
> AKBB sent me all kinds of free seeds with my order. I never buy because of freebies, but he gave me some Unreleased, and genes he has on his website.


What did you get if you don't mind me asking?

I picked up a pack from the FCP charity auction last night Testaroa x BLR F2 x TK x G13HP

Also picked up a couple of the Skunk #1 packs from AG.

But now I'm really not gong to buy anything for a while.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Both of them are very good breeders, and are trustworthy.
> AKBB sent me all kinds of free seeds with my order. I never buy because of freebies, but he gave me some Unreleased, and genes he has on his website.


Yeah I'm going to try out his gear. I appreciate that. Akbb that is. 


Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Also picked up a couple of the Skunk #1 packs from AG.
> 
> *But now I'm really not gong to buy anything for a while*.


...what's that's??? New drop? Shut up and take my money!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 18, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Yeah I'm going to try out his gear. I appreciate that. Akbb that is.
> 
> 
> ...what's that's??? New drop? Shut up and take my money!


Its an illness. 

Normally this time of year I'd be spending my mad money at the pub watching hockey but that's out the window so what's a guy supposed to do?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Authentic Genetics has Original Sk1, and also has Original NL5 that has never been released. NOBODY had the PURE NL5.

Pure NL5 is a Big Sativa type plant.
Swazi x Thai x Mexican x Afghan.

The clone Nevil got was again crossed with Afghan. When Nevil got it, and everyone else, it was fuurther bred to an Afghan, creating a short/medium size Indica structured plant. Nothing like Original NL5.

Also not saying Sensi NL5 ect wasnt killer, because it was. I liked the original NL5 release, but it is not the same animal the pure/original NL5 was.
NL5 is on Preorder, and will be sent by April 1st. Yes, you do want Both of these. Id rather have the NL5 if I had to pick.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 18, 2020)

I bought 2 packs of the Thai Nevil OG, and put them in 1 pack. I got 5 extra freebies of those, and he gave me 8. 28 seeds altogether on those.

Chem Psychosis I picked for a free pack. Psychosis is an old 80s NL5/Haze clone. Bred with the same ChemBX2/OG as the Thai Nevil.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 18, 2020)

Railage said:


> Just got and popped two packs of Super Sour (Sour D X (Seattle Soda x Chem 91)) from Super Seed Co
> 
> and Dosido X Blueberry Syrup F2 from Calco Genetics
> 
> Also a 7 pack of Animal Sherb XCookie Crisp F3 and a 8 pack of White Bubba Hoe X Zelatti from Cannarado. $88 for those two packs


I'm rerunning a cut of my animal sherb x cookie crisp f3. I got them as freebies from rado.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I'm rerunning a cut of my animal sherb x cookie crisp f3. I got them as freebies from rado. View attachment 4746027


Chunky and beautiful. I'd like a black cherry soda with that please.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 18, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Chunky and beautiful. I'd like a black cherry soda with that please.


It trims itself, the reason its kept around! Haha


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> What did you get if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I picked up a pack from the FCP charity auction last night Testaroa x BLR F2 x TK x G13HP
> 
> ...


Have you or anyone here grown out Authentic Genetics Skunk #1?
I've had my eye on them for almost 2 years. Between the fires shutting Todd's power down with his website and my own flakiness, I still haven't ordered them.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 18, 2020)

Good for you!

I bought three (first from them directly) and got the below.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Have you or anyone here grown out Authentic Genetics Skunk #1?
> I've had my eye on them for almost 2 years. Between the fires shutting Todd's power down with his website and my own flakiness, I still haven't ordered them.


Nope, I just ordered them. But I would love to hear if anyone has growing notes.


----------



## 49ers_420 (Nov 19, 2020)

List of all I’ve bought this year so far:

Bay Exclusives- Original Gumball

Bred by 42- Freebie- Black Cherry Pound Cake

Exotic Genetix- It’s it, Galactic Runtz, Krazy Runtz, Red Pop s1, Red runtz. Freebies; Artificial Red, Project Z, Runtz s1, and Tropical Runtz. 

Honest Genetics- Freebie- Dosidos bx

Jungle Boys- Perfect Triangle, Triangle Canyon, and Zacks Cake. 

Lit Farms- Temptation, and a Wine Breath freebie 

Seed Junky- Jealousy

Tikimadman- Pablos Revenge

Umami- Zoda, and a freebie (ParfaitxBiscottixFroyo)

I think I’m done buying seeds for a while....


----------



## Black Sands Ranch (Nov 19, 2020)

More beans have arrived.



I purchased the Red Runtz, MindFlayer, and Why U Gelly. Freebies were Exoticgenetix Runtz fems and some
High Rule Genetics - Ice Kream regulars. Anyone ever hear of High Rule??

Thanks
BSR


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 19, 2020)

Took advantage of Black Fridsy sales at Oregon Elite Seeds. Ordered Wyeast farms Cold Fusion, Katsu's key lime kush (fems), Dynasty's Mt Hood Huckleberry f4's and Green teams Pie 95. All on sale for 40-50% off, insanity .


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 19, 2020)

Black Sands Ranch said:


> More beans have arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4746647
> 
> ...


That Mind Flayer should be fire. I grabbed those s1 why u gelly's too. Solfire's genetics are legit.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 19, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> That Mind Flayer should be fire. I grabbed those s1 why u gelly's too. Solfire's genetics are legit.


Yea they are, shot of my gelly biscuit before and after trim.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 19, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Got some oldies in the mail today!View attachment 4744484


I bought some rock candy in Lansing a couple years ago good right there


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea they are, shot of my gelly biscuit before and after trim.
> View attachment 4746861
> View attachment 4746862


I have full packs of black banana f2's, double tap and the why u gelly s1's. I do have 1 black banana just going into flower now. Small but plan on revegging and running outdoors next year along with a few w.u.g.'s.
That gelly biscuit looks killer


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea they are, shot of my gelly biscuit before and after trim.
> View attachment 4746861
> View attachment 4746862



Farmhouse Genetics has Jelly Biscuit for 30 bucks right now. OES. I wonder how it is..


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 19, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> I bought some rock candy in Lansing a couple years ago good right there


I'm hoping they pop. They are from 2012 haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea they are, shot of my gelly biscuit before and after trim.
> View attachment 4746861
> View attachment 4746862


What’s a gelly biscuit? It sounds delicious . Raspberry ?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 19, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Farmhouse Genetics has Jelly Biscuit for 30 bucks right now. OES. I wonder how it is..


That is a completely different jelly biscuit to gelly biscuit. I have heard mixed reviews on Farmhouse Genetics. Might very well be worth risking $30. Skelly's hashplant has a solid reputation


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s a gelly biscuit? It sounds delicious . Raspberry ?


Good stuff


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Good stuff
> View attachment 4746894


Maple cookie syrup sounds really tasty. I just got some fem wedding cakes


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Maple cookie syrup sounds really tasty. I just got some fem wedding cakes
> View attachment 4747268


Second to last seed on the top looks like saturn haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Second to last seed on the top looks like saturn haha


I Love that seed!! I will pop either that one or the one next to it that has a smiley face! I am so excited !! They are some of the most beautiful seeds I have ever had in my life.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 24, 2020)

Oni Seed has a promo get 12 free strawbicanna with any pack purchase... js... if u want good beans


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 24, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I feel like you can tell a lot about someone by what seeds they order, lol. What do you guys think?


 I think so too. Runtz/Archive/Compound types are the hypebeasts, newbies with the Barneys/HSO/Dinafem, any others??


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 24, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I think so too. Runtz/Archive/Compound types are the hypebeasts, newbies with the Barneys/HSO/Dinafem, any others??


I wouldnt put Archive in the hypebeast category

replace them with Cookie Fam/Seed Junky/Grandiflora

ThugPug has also become a hypebeast favorite since his retirement


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Nov 24, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> This was my last purchase.
> View attachment 4744489


Where did you find that ARC? I'd love to grab a pack


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 24, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I wouldnt put Archive in the hypebeast category
> 
> replace them with Cookie Fam/Seed Junky/Grandiflora
> 
> ThugPug has also become a hypebeast favorite since his retirement


Yeah you’re right actually, i’d make the lists into:
Old Heads:
Karma/TopDawg/Bodhi
Hipsters:
Oni/Gage Green
Hype Beast:
Grandiflora/Cookies/Runtz/ThugPug/Compound


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 24, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Where did you find that ARC? I'd love to grab a pack


What is ARC?


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 25, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> What is ARC?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 25, 2020)

Zamaldelica x Nepal Jam Feminized (aceseeds.org) was my latest seed purchase. But no labels, so not confident. I've grown nep jam a few times but not sure if this correct. 
Does this look right to any Ace heads?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Nov 27, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> What is ARC?


Alien rock candy. Thought it was in the pic I quoted but it wasn't lol. My bad.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

@Joedank express came thru as well as my last three orders. Big hook up on the dvg, paid 87 or something for the brandy wine shipped and he gave me two stuffed tester packs of gear and an unopened pack of juana c stars from motarebel.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> @Joedank express came thru as well as my last three orders. Big hook up on the dvg, paid 87 or something for the brandy wine shipped and he gave me two stuffed tester packs of gear and an unopened pack of juana c stars from motarebel.View attachment 4753885


That’s my third pack of valley chem... plan on hunting those and the topanga lane packs at some point. Shit takes time and space... going to break out all my packs and put some on freeze. I really need to start working thru this shit so probably next is a pack of cannarado wonder melons, pack of csi lemon party s1 fem, pack of top dawg pineapple haze. I might set up a tent exclusively for crossing or I’m going to use an existing 2x4. I’ll flower out any males to check for early resin and stench/structure and whittle down that way. I have a Cali king resin male I revegged that I need to put to work already. After that it’s those two packs of riotberry and a pack of calco blueberry parfait to do some berry hunting


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 28, 2020)

Couldn’t help myself since I got a killer deal on all these. Ended up averaging less than $3/seed. Got the GPS Pebble Pusher & City Slicker going right now. Going to pop some of Useful’s & Eso’s in the next few days and then a full Bodhi run after that.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Nov 28, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Couldn’t help myself since I got a killer deal on all these. Ended up averaging less than $3/seed. Got the GPS Pebble Pusher & City Slicker going right now. Going to pop some of Useful’s & Eso’s in the next few days and then a full Bodhi run after that.
> View attachment 4754332View attachment 4754334View attachment 4754335


That Raspberry and Chocolate from Useful sounds delicious!


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 29, 2020)

How many seeds should you buy if you starting out with a 5x5 tent ?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 29, 2020)

Green Refuge said:


> How many seeds should you buy if you starting out with a 5x5 tent ?


It depends on how long you want to veg & how big your pots are


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 29, 2020)

You could literally start with just one seed & grow one giant girl or you can make a bunch of clones


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 29, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> It depends on how long you want to veg & how big your pots are


I was thinking about using 5gallon pots. As far as how long to veg I'm in no rush so however long it'll take to have plants in best condition possible.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 29, 2020)

Green Refuge said:


> I was thinking about using 5gallon pots. As far as how long to veg I'm in no rush so however long it'll take to have plants in best condition possible.


It really just depends on personal preference. I would probably do like 8


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 29, 2020)

Green Refuge said:


> I was thinking about using 5gallon pots. As far as how long to veg I'm in no rush so however long it'll take to have plants in best condition possible.


Are you running soil?

I run coco so 3 gallon is the biggest I use. You can grow monsters in 3G of coco.


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 29, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Are you running soil?
> 
> I run coco so 3 gallon is the biggest I use. You can grow monsters in 3G of coco.


Yeah I'm leaning towards coco it seems like it can be more beneficial if done properly.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 30, 2020)

Just put in a order with mephisto & shoreline genetics


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2020)

Picked these up during OES'S sale. Katsu's Schromba (shrom x pre98 bubba) and Green Team's Lemoncherro (pie tree x cookie pebbles) for freebies. Glad I grabbed those Wyeast beans seeing how they sold out. Finally pulled the trigger on the Huckleberry f4's too. At 40% off I should've bought more.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 30, 2020)

Freakshow (IBL) and Raspberry Beret. Both from '7 East Genetics'. No breeder packs, but thats ok.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 30, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Freakshow (IBL) and Raspberry Beret. Both from '7 East Genetics'. No breeder packs, but thats ok.
> 
> View attachment 4756522


Those look mighty immature. Update with the germ rates!


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Those look mighty immature. Update with the germ rates!


Thats normal for the Freakshow.



> Please understand that part of this mutation is that its seeds are strange as well.
> 
> They are almost round, and very light. The stripes on the seed coating are weak and usually fall off during removal from the bud.
> 
> Even the original seeds from shapeshifter looked this way, its a freakshow..... a total freakshow.


----------



## Brandon137 (Nov 30, 2020)

Just bought a pack of bakers delight and la sorbet from dna genetics super excited for them to arrive also came with two free of #18 from dna and one cheese auto from canuk seeds


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 30, 2020)

Couldn't pass up the Swami buy one get two free deal. Picking up Cherry Bomb, Vietnam Bomb and a The One x Blue Moon Rocks BX3. $100 bucks for the three packs plus I'm guessing a full pack of freebies.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 1, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Couldn't pass up the Swami buy one get two free deal. Picking up Cherry Bomb, Vietnam Bomb and a The One x Blue Moon Rocks BX3. $100 bucks for the three packs plus I'm guessing a full pack of freebies.


Also got some new Swami gear on the way.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 1, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Zamaldelica x Nepal Jam Feminized (aceseeds.org) was my latest seed purchase. But no labels, so not confident. I've grown nep jam a few times but not sure if this correct.
> Does this look right to any Ace heads?
> View attachment 4751934View attachment 4751935


How was the nep jam?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 2, 2020)

I got in on rocbudinc’s Black Friday sale @ 35% off for cyber Monday. It sold out in less than a hour. I was able to get my hands on grape slurry auto, magic cookies, iced gushers, the fringe, & last but not least the new photo they’ve been working on platinum runtz city (runtz city x platinum punch 1 (beleaf cut)). Can’t wait to grow out this photo


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 2, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Couldn’t help myself since I got a killer deal on all these. Ended up averaging less than $3/seed. Got the GPS Pebble Pusher & City Slicker going right now. Going to pop some of Useful’s & Eso’s in the next few days and then a full Bodhi run after that.
> View attachment 4754332View attachment 4754334View attachment 4754335


Sweet pickup! Those Useful freebies look  Scored the Skywalker x CD on my last order. Was this close to popping them the other day.


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Dec 2, 2020)

Though i am not a fan of black friday, i did go purchase some seeds. I do believe i am a seedoholic.

Wanting to try some "Early versions", so went to visit :

*Delicious seeds *and got Caramelo, Sugar Black Rose, Delicious Candy, Marmalate, Golosa and Critical Neville Haze.

*World Of Seeds = *Pakistan Valley Early Harvest. And also had to pick up an old favourite, Strawberry Blue and some autos for the spring coming up, Northern Light x Big Bud Ryder.

Last but not least
*Humboldt Seed Organization* - Chem Bomb Auto.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 2, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> How was the nep jam?


I loved it. I think it was among the first cannabis plants i ever grew. The plants were uniform, trouble free and the smoke, to my novice mind, was excellent.


----------



## NukaKola (Dec 2, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Sweet pickup! Those Useful freebies look  Scored the Skywalker x CD on my last order. Was this close to popping them the other day.


Those actually are one of the Box of Chocolates packs. The freebies I received were the two 3-packs of Pistil Positive’s “Gloria”, pack of Bodhi “Womo”, and 3-packs of my choice from Eso’s.

I just popped the Blueberries n Chocolate, Double dipper strawberries, & Skywalker OG x Choc D.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 2, 2020)

Also have some of the NL5 on the way.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 2, 2020)

TheManicOrganicDK said:


> Though i am not a fan of black friday, i did go purchase some seeds. I do believe i am a seedoholic.
> 
> Wanting to try some "Early versions", so went to visit :
> 
> ...


I grew a few delicious candy freebies and got one female. She was nice, should be some good stuff in that pack


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 2, 2020)

Couldn't resist grabbing these at less than $50 a pack, killing me.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> View attachment 4758200
> Couldn't resist grabbing these at less than $50 a pack, killing me.


Not a bad deal. Keep an eye on the Chocolatina because the Constantine used in the Tina/Triple OG can be a bit finicky (it's been known to herm) but can also create some really highly desirable traits. The Wonka can get real pretty if you give her a good Day/Night temp swing of 8-12 degrees


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I bought three (first from them directly) and got the below.
> View attachment 4746163


Wonder where that Sunshine 4 is from? You may have a real banger there. If you live or got the "4" from MI there's a dostinct possibility that it could be from this lineage, which is nothong but good


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 3, 2020)

My lone seed purchase on Black Friday


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

Not exactly a "purchase" but a certain person whose name rhymes with "Learner" wanted some of our genetics, so we told him he needed to make it a fair trade


----------



## NeWcS (Dec 4, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Not exactly a "purchase" but a certain person whose name rhymes with "Learner" wanted some if our genetics, so we told him he needed to make it a fair trade


Nice bro! /me jelly


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Just got my Preorders of Sk1.
I ordered 2 packs ( 20 Seeds ) and got 54!!!!!!!

They came is vials of 6, with Dessicant in each vial. Were packed like a tank, and no way they were going to accidently open up.

Dude really did go all out on the attention to detail on the packing. No way theyre getting crushed.

I got 9 vials of six. I payed for 40 seeds, and got 54. Almost a pack and a half. 1 shy.

Seeds are a nice color, and not one funky seed. Definitely look like the Sk1 seeds I remember in the 80s-90s.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 4, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Just got my Preorders of Sk1.
> I ordered 2 packs ( 20 Seeds ) and got 54!!!!!!!
> 
> They came is vials of 6, with Dessicant in each vial. Were packed like a tank, and no way they were going to accidently open up.
> ...


Nice, I haven't got mine yet, but should be here Friday. I only ordered 1 pack, but I'm predicting it'll end up being more than 20 seeds... I think Todd was sort of forced into giving more away with the preorder due to some confusion on OG. Anyway, looks good!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 5, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Wonder where that Sunshine 4 is from? You may have a real banger there. If you live or got the "4" from MI there's a dostinct possibility that it could be from this lineage, which is nothong but good View attachment 4758377


the guy asked what I wanted for a freebie and I told him tp please send mevwhat he was most impressed with or something along those lines. I do that at restaurants sometimes, order whatever the chef thinks looks really good that night. had great luck doing that over the years.


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 5, 2020)

I know of a few solid seed suppliers, but any other suggestions? I only have some Bodhi sunshine daydream seeds and would like some more in case I get males and want a little variety.


----------



## wilson510 (Dec 5, 2020)

Started collecting in the beginning of the year and finally got my hands on the real meat breath (won in an auction) as well as the hybrids


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2020)

Kind Sir said:


> I know of a few solid seed suppliers, but any other suggestions? I only have some Bodhi sunshine daydream seeds and would like some more in case I get males and want a little variety.


Useful seeds available at greatlakesgenetics and Dcseedexchange is a great place to find great results. Jamesbeancompany is another solid bank.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 6, 2020)

BlackJack
Raspberry Cough


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2020)

Hazeman Cheese BX1
Europa Cheeselicious
County Line Hash Plant
20TwentyMendo Made of Honor


----------



## BlackAdderII (Dec 6, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Just got my Preorders of Sk1.
> I ordered 2 packs ( 20 Seeds ) and got 54!!!!!!!
> 
> They came is vials of 6, with Dessicant in each vial. Were packed like a tank, and no way they were going to accidently open up.
> ...


oh man Todd told me he had stopped the international shipments because of the virus
I've been eyeballing the skunk nl and ohaze


----------



## YardG (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't like talking about seed purchases till I have 'em in hand: received my first order from CSI. Took advantage of their Black Friday sale to pickup the Uzbek IBL plus a cross. Not sure when I'll get around to running them but definitely pretty excited. Confirmed for me that my jar is over-stuffed and I'm gonna have to figure something out.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Dec 10, 2020)

These are the clones I got from a dispensary in Colorado, after a month in my tent.
I think they are doing well for just a months growth, although they did start as rooted clones. My 1st try with retail clones.
Will give them perhaps 2 more weeks growth, then will flower them. I have a line half way up the tent that is the "when i get to here, time to flower" mark, almost there.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 10, 2020)

YardG said:


> I don't like talking about seed purchases till I have 'em in hand: received my first order from CSI. Took advantage of their Black Friday sale to pickup the Uzbek IBL plus a cross. Not sure when I'll get around to running them but definitely pretty excited. Confirmed for me that my jar is over-stuffed and I'm gonna have to figure something out.


LOL I just stuck my latest packs into my overstuffed jar too. I bet so many of us have overstuffed seed jars! It's my precious.


----------



## YardG (Dec 10, 2020)

You know it’s bad when you unscrew the lid and multiple packs come flying out like one of those spring loaded novelty “snakes”


----------



## H1ghTime (Dec 10, 2020)

Bought a heap of Granddaddy Purple seeds for a friend of mine to grow outdoors but sadly they are no good, should have used them for indoors.

Purple Erkel grew amazing outdoors the year before, so i said to my friend hey try GDP for its a strain of Big Bud & Purple Erkel..should grow bigger right..? Wrong. : ( 

White Widow also purchased which never fails, grows amazing outdoors.

Next year going to get some Bruce Banner and Better Than Jesus seeds for indoors.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2020)

Latest purchase. I had to stop myself from buying MORE! 
Momma needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2020)

Just ordered some new gear. I needed retail therapy.

313 Genetics - Citrus MILF fems
313 Genetics - Orange Julius F2 regs
Brisco's Bargain Beans - Copper Orgi S1 fems
Sin City Seeds - Bluntz fems
Mostly from DC Seed Exchange, got the Bluntz from OESC


----------



## BlackAdderII (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a serious addiction
just ordered

Colombian Mangobiche and ghost train haze


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Just ordered some new gear. I needed some retail therapy.
> 
> 313 Genetics - Citrus MILF fems
> 313 Genetics - Orange Julius F2 regs
> ...


Thanks. I just made another order from DCSE. Got a pack of Hazeman's gg4 x grape stomper regs to make some GrapeZillas with. Maybe some Greasy Grapes, speaking of 3Thirteen. I just selected the male Southern Bananas to do the Banana Punchsicle BX with. Gonna be a busy year, assuming humanity can co-exist for 12 more months.


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 15, 2020)

Black Friday haul.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 15, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> Black Friday haul.View attachment 4768834View attachment 4768835


Nice haul


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 15, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Nice haul


Thanks. Everything in the 2nd photo was a freebie from CSI direct. Kicking myself for not grabbing an Irene hybrid, hopefully they stick around for a bit.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 15, 2020)

BongChoi said:


> Black Friday haul.


Wow bro! I take it the black Friday sale was a good one! Would like to pick some of those up but missed the sale.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 15, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> Wow bro! I take it the black Friday sale was a good one! Would like to pick some of those up but missed the sale.


This code might still be working, it was last night.





CSI humboldt thread


I just had some tough germination with mendo purps x Bubba cross too. Sowed three, one came up normal, one came up but has yet to open , it’s weird, like the first set of leaves are missing almost. Third never cracked. Hopefully the one is solid haha. Sowed 20 seeds in a 50 cell tray and had...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm in heaven!

Pip recreating the DeathStar.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 19, 2020)

My mail usually comes mid day but I woke up to a nice surprise


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 21, 2020)

2020 is finally ending & it seems like the bad luck that came with is ending as well! I woke up this morning to another surprise  I don’t know why my mail is coming in the morning now, maybe because this package is over 10 days late (shipped on the 8th of dec) but it’s the holiday season so who knows. Thank you Rocbudinc for hooking me the fuck up with all the swag


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 21, 2020)

Just got them out of the mailbox.


----------



## BongChoi (Dec 21, 2020)

Cant wait to pop the blueberry bubba


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 21, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Just got them out of the mailbox.
> 
> View attachment 4774313


They came in the comic book?


----------



## Hanah (Dec 21, 2020)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


Mine was purple kush and death star marijuana from








Sale Countdown | cannabis store







cannabizstoreonline.com




... honestly had no idea what death star marijuana was but just want


OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


Mine was purple kush and death star marijuana from...








Sale Countdown | cannabis store







cannabizstoreonline.com




Honestly had no idea what death star marijuana was just wanted to see how it was so I ordered 15g of it at the same time was thinking it was much what if it was some shitty weed but I did anyway


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 21, 2020)

So I just noticed that all the mephisto packs I got the other day were not heat sealed including the freebees. Luckily, I purchased directly through mephisto so I know their legit, but if I got this from a seedbank I would be super sketched out right now. Is this a common occurrence with Mephisto?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 21, 2020)

Took advantage of SHN's 40% off on Obsoul33t gear. The Columbian x Alien dog is going to work over some Solfire black banana f2's and why u gelly and a couple Wyeast farms- Ice Milk and Cold Fusion and Bloom's space guavaz. 
Apricot alien dog are lined up for Oni's Wilson Zero pollen chuck with Cannarado's Sasha, Terp town and Lemon D, Clearwater's White Hot Screamsicles, morning remedy and lemon freeze. Going to be a Incredible 2021.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Dec 21, 2020)

Latest seed purchase. All the autos are for my next outdoor run ! And I have some genetics being saved that are photoperiod that I will probably plant clones from and also use some of the fem gems in the picture outdoor also


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 21, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> They came in the comic book?


Thats just the packaging, just Tiki's style. The one on the left is a box set with 4 different packs in it, the other is a power pack with 2 different packs in it.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 21, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Thats just the packaging, just Tiki's style. The one on the left is a box set with 4 different packs in it, the other is a power pack with 2 different packs in it.


That’s awesome, I like their branding style


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 22, 2020)

Finally pulled the trigger and bought these. Hard to pass up what Speakeasyseedbank.com was asking for them.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 23, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Latest seed purchase. All the autos are for my next outdoor run ! And I have some genetics being saved that are photoperiod that I will probably plant clones from and also use some of the fem gems in the picture outdoor also


Nice haul!


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 23, 2020)

Picked up my last seed order of the year/the rest of my life. Only bean popping from here on out boys and gals! 
Cryptic Labs - Vintage Mexican x Oaxacan Gold
Cryptic Lab Freebie - Panama Red
Cryptic Labs - Demon Latcher (Original Haze and Oaxacan Gold)
Cryptic Labs - G-Dubb. (Highland Guerrero x Double Dubb)
Lucky Dog - Hunza Valley 91 (Skelly HP x Chemdog Bx3)


----------



## SilencePlz (Dec 23, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> Picked up my last seed order of the year/the rest of my life. Only bean popping from here on out boys and gals!
> Cryptic Labs - Vintage Mexican x Oaxacan Gold
> Cryptic Lab Freebie - Panama Red
> Cryptic Labs - Demon Latcher (Original Haze and Oaxacan Gold)
> ...


Hunza is a beast. Looking forward to see what you find.


----------



## GringoStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Wasn't expecting it until after Xmas but looks like it came early. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 25, 2020)

SilencePlz said:


> Hunza is a beast. Looking forward to see what you find.


Of all the strains....that one is next. Excited as F. Thats all I can say.


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ordered Karma rado biker from the choice seedbank. Got a free skull cap pack from Karma and 13 free assorted fem seeds.


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 25, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and bought these. Hard to pass up what Speakeasyseedbank.com was asking for them.


Nice choice. Tempted by this as well. Cheers.


----------



## Muffinman4.20 (Dec 27, 2020)

My most recent seed purchases were - Masonic Seed co - Wilson F2 / Sunset sherbet mac X wilson and I got some LAPK freebies , don’t really know why I picked them specifically, just started following Masonic on Instagram and thought I’d give them a try 
also I purchased from Ethos Genetics - super lemon haze f5 and I got some gdp X og bx1 as freebies , again not to sure why I went with them I just fancied trying a haze ( remind myself of my youth )
Never used either of these companies before so totally don’t know what to expect but I suppose that’s all part of the fun ! I haven’t yet popped any either as not has them too long and I’m running some other genetics at the moment but in a week or two I’m going to start hunting  
peace


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 27, 2020)

This weeks delivery. Anxious for all these, especially the sluratos. Using the lemon dawg for a lemon tree pollen chuck with 4 or 5 lemon tree crosses for some confused bx's or as I will call them boombastic lemons.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 27, 2020)

I got 9 packs on the way

7 from CSI and 2 from Strayfox

who knows when I'll get them.One of the packages was supposed to be delivered almost 2 weeks ago

USPS been painfully slow lately


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 30, 2020)

Does anyone know any seedbanks that will accept Amazon gift cards?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Dec 30, 2020)

Super Malawi Haze
Pakistan Chitral Kush
Old Timer's Haze
And got 8 free Fems from various breeders as Freebies.

Last purchase (unscheduled) was 
Beefcake D
Savage Headband
Iron Sheik Kush
StashPlant
Koughdrop
all from Dominion seeds, to help a brother out while he's down.


----------



## CaliGuy420710 (Jan 1, 2021)

Isnt Area51 owned by Exotic Genetix and Solfire Gardens? Either way its a great bank! Insane Seeds, WeedGuardiansFamilyTree, Area51 easily my top 3 banks to shop at!


----------



## Renne (Jan 1, 2021)

Irene x Tk 
And this pic is from my last order of Urkle x T1000 direct from CSI
He hooks it up huge on the freebies I missed the Christmas Promo by a day or two but didn’t want to miss out on the Irene x


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 1, 2021)

I bought a pack of super lemon haze. Wanted to try it for a long time.
Came with a few nice freebies too;
Wedding cheesecake auto fastbudd
White domina (black dominax black domina)
Black hulk (bruce bannerx black domina)


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 6, 2021)

Picked this up the other day.


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 6, 2021)

Just ordered these today

They good ? 









Cannabis Seeds | Buy the best cannabis seeds online. Order Now!


Buying Cannabis Seeds from a supplier such as the Amsterdam Seed Center. We also gives you the opportunity to speak with experts!




www.amsterdamseedcenter.com


----------



## MisterKister (Jan 6, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Picked this up the other day.
> View attachment 4788260
> View attachment 4788262


Where did you find those at?


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 6, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Does anyone know any seedbanks that will accept Amazon gift cards?


Sensible Seeds does but I think they only take cards bought on Amazon UK. Not sure though.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 6, 2021)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Super Malawi Haze
> Pakistan Chitral Kush
> Old Timer's Haze
> And got 8 free Fems from various breeders as Freebies.
> ...


Old Timer's Haze really is the best haze.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 6, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> Where did you find those at?


Phenohut seed bank, think terpy seeds had some and also artizen seed shop.


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 6, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Does anyone know any seedbanks that will accept Amazon gift cards?


Speakeasy


----------



## its.cannabiskid (Jan 6, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Speakeasy


stay away from speakeasy scammers


----------



## Playk328 (Jan 6, 2021)

I just ordered blue city diesel and black dosifire from JOTI.. They should arrive tomorrow


----------



## OVH (Jan 6, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Phenohut seed bank, think terpy seeds had some and also artizen seed shop.


Let us know how they go. Never heard of that breeder and his insta is only 2 years old. Also check out theunofficialgoodguys they have thug pug crosses for cheap if that’s what you’re into. running some stuff now and it looks decent.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 6, 2021)

OVH said:


> Let us know how they go. Never heard of that breeder and his insta is only 2 years old. Also check out theunofficialgoodguys they have thug pug crosses for cheap if that’s what you’re into. running some stuff now and it looks decent.


Yeah I will start a thread up when I pop them. Thanks I’ll check that out.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 6, 2021)

its.cannabiskid said:


> stay away from speakeasy scammers


Speakeasy scammers? What you mean


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 7, 2021)

The mosca is from seeds bazaar, greenpoint is from greenpoint, the useful is from jbc and kosher tangie should be here tomorrow from dc.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 7, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Sensible Seeds does but I think they only take cards bought on Amazon UK. Not sure though.


Seeds for Me


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Jan 7, 2021)

NumbSkullGenetics sent me some Glueberry Snow Autoflowers this week stoked to run them next round


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 8, 2021)

a couple Hollywood Pure Kush fem crosses from Strayfox


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> a couple Hollywood Pure Kush fem crosses from Strayfox
> 
> View attachment 4790358


Those should be bangers!


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 8, 2021)

Mad Villian (THCV X CBG) - Hoku Seed Co

1:1 THC:THCV x CBG Strain seems like some neat stuff will come out of these


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 8, 2021)

Just got some via Cannapot, a good vendor, those are from Seedsman, The Skunk#1 and Ketama from World of Seeds.

And hopefully as soon as the banks here are open again, Texas Roadkill from Shoreline Genetics via GLG, great group of people for sure.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 8, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> a couple Hollywood Pure Kush fem crosses from Strayfox
> 
> View attachment 4790358


Want that marshmallow pack!

edit- bought that marshmallow pack. I gota freebie per pack last strayfox order, wonder if that applies to the fems.


----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 8, 2021)

Whats people seed stock amount I'm at over 800 seeds and 115 strains


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 8, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> Whats people seed stock amount I'm at over 800 seeds and 115 strains


Waaasy too many to ever get through haha! For me I swear it’s like a gambling addiction I’m constantly perving the seed banks.
Mine have a dedicated shelf in the fridge as I’m sure most do too.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Want that marshmallow pack!
> 
> edit- bought that marshmallow pack. I gota freebie per pack last strayfox order, wonder if that applies to the fems.


each pack came in separate orders but i didnt get any Stray freebies


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 8, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> each pack came in separate orders but i didnt get any Stray freebies


Glo?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Glo?


yup


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jan 8, 2021)

Just dropped on these at the drop on insane tonite hoping for noting but gold in them


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jan 9, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Ordered* Sin City's* _Deep Pocket's_ (MAC x blue power) fems and* Solfire's *_Double tap_ (GG#4 x black banana #9) from Artizen. Shoreline's_ Weddingcrasher x kushmint f2_'s off Starinly.* Demonic genetics* _Pebble Pusher_ f2's (fpog x stardawg) and a pack of their Texas Butter (banana og x stardawg) x Pebble Pusher cross also from Strainly. A _Slurricane _x _Gamma berry_ (bruce banner #5 x starwberry diesel) cross also off Strainly with MAC x gamma berry as a freeebie


What site are you finding these strains ?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 10, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> What site are you finding these strains ?


Some from Artizen, Oregon Elite Seeds, Seeds Here Now and Strainly.


----------



## OVH (Jan 10, 2021)

I haven’t posted in here for a little while because it’s been a busy couple months. Had the seed bug pretty bad though. Honestly not even all of them!


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 10, 2021)

Anyone ever run any of this gear? Indian Landrace Exchange, I couldn't resist grabbing a couple packs, acquired through Seeds for Me. Balochistan Selections #1 (red heirloom), Lolab Valley, and the freebie, Malawi (pink pheno) x Gorilla Biscuit. The Lolab flowers in 50 days!


----------



## Blindnslow (Jan 10, 2021)

Chocolate Skunk #2 S1 (American Skunk Selection clone x Chocolate Diesel) and Crypto (Wedding Cake x GMO/Rocket Fuel) from DCSE.


----------



## Cannaology (Jan 10, 2021)

New Year New Gear!


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Cannaology said:


> New Year New Gear!View attachment 4792203


Where do u find caps Gear ?


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 10, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Anyone ever run any of this gear? Indian Landrace Exchange, I couldn't resist grabbing a couple packs, acquired through Seeds for Me. Balochistan Selections #1 (red heirloom), Lolab Valley, and the freebie, Malawi (pink pheno) x Gorilla Biscuit. The Lolab flowers in 50 days!


The Indian Landrace Exchange is my new favorite source for seeds. I want to store their entire collection for preservation and future breeding efforts. Just incredible stuff, and it's all disappearing fast!


----------



## Cannaology (Jan 10, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Where do u find caps Gear ?


Caps newsletter


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Cannaology said:


> Caps newsletter


Im not familiar. You mind sending a link?


----------



## Cannaology (Jan 10, 2021)

Beanbasement.nl for info


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Much appreciated man


----------



## athlete (Jan 10, 2021)

420 Fast Buds Rhino Ryder Auto-Fem 5pk


Gender: Feminized<br /> Genes: Sativa/Indica<br /> Genetics: Rhino Ryder autoflowering<br /> Flowering: 9 weeks<br /> Harvest: L<br /> THC: Very High<br /> CBD: Low




www.seedcellar.com





Destined to be indoor window plants. First autoflowers for me.


----------



## Paintngrow (Jan 10, 2021)

Chunk norris -green blood genetics


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 11, 2021)

AK Bean Brains - Hawaiian Cat Piss v3


----------



## OVH (Jan 11, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> AK Bean Brains - Hawaiian Cat Piss v3


Good choice


----------



## MisterKister (Jan 11, 2021)

Just picked up some thseeds mont blanc.. I'm hoping its as good as they claim 28-29% thc


----------



## SkyWalker009 (Jan 11, 2021)

After 30 years of growing I'm back to Blue Dream, Green Crack and Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## SkyWalker009 (Jan 11, 2021)

The best smoke by far IMHO, was the NL#5 x HAZE, which hit the scene in the early 90's. I ordered some from Holland in 1993 and it took 2 months to receive them. but Man, that stuff was off the hook. I haven't seen anything like it since those days.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 13, 2021)

bought

freebies


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 13, 2021)

SkyWalker009 said:


> The best smoke by far IMHO, was the NL#5 x HAZE, which hit the scene in the early 90's. I ordered some from Holland in 1993 and it took 2 months to receive them. but Man, that stuff was off the hook. I haven't seen anything like it since those days.


I had to go there in 94 and pick up my seeds.
Lot's of fun.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I had to go there in 94 and pick up my seeds.
> Lot's of fun.


What else did you get while you were there?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 13, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> What else did you get while you were there?


A few trains and canal rides.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 13, 2021)

Some fine deals over at Genetic Supply, couldn't resist, only bought the Gargamels Stash, rest were freebies, including a promo pck of Evolution Og from Norstar.


----------



## Smoker2 (Jan 13, 2021)

*from a great Friend MaddFarmer Genetics....*

*PurpleJackie.... * 45days

*cut at 47days....*


----------



## tardis (Jan 14, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Some fine deals over at Genetic Supply, couldn't resist, only bought the Gargamels Stash, rest were freebies, including a promo pck of Evolution Og from Norstar.


I absolutely love GeneticSupply, they are a great site with so many crosses available under the Norstar list. The Badgers Batch list is all fire.


----------



## BillyBoob (Jan 14, 2021)

Just picked up Purple Marmalade, and Black Banana from Solfire and Warlock, Serious Happiness, and Strawberry Akeil From Serious seeds.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 14, 2021)

OVH said:


> I haven’t posted in here for a little while because it’s been a busy couple months. Had the seed bug pretty bad though. Honestly not even all of them! View attachment 4792143


nice work on the copa goji og F2. post some pics when you get those going. every thing else looks good too, but iv been looking for some goji og after growing a pack out from bohdi. very nice stuff


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 14, 2021)

BillyBoob said:


> Just picked up Purple Marmalade, and Black Banana from Solfire and Warlock, Serious Happiness, and Strawberry Akeil From Serious seeds.


Who's got the Black banana in stock?


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 14, 2021)

Both soaking now


----------



## BillyBoob (Jan 14, 2021)

DonBrennon said:


> Who's got the Black banana in stock?


Phenohut for 50 bucks on sale same with grape spodie. I just got that two hours ago


----------



## BillyBoob (Jan 14, 2021)

I did a test order with the Purple Marmalade 3 piece and it made it to me in less than a week in the breeders sealed packaging. So I ordered the other two because they are 50 bucks a piece.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 15, 2021)

BillyBoob said:


> Phenohut for 50 bucks on sale same with grape spodie. I just got that two hours ago


Phenohut is legit. He does too many events at hydro shops around MI not to be...or else he'd be out in the parking lot with folks on the regular.


----------



## spiderfan (Jan 15, 2021)

A pleasant surprise in the mail today, had wondered if these may be lost in transit after a duration


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 15, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> A pleasant surprise in the mail today, had wondered if these may be lost in transit after a duration


i have 3 packs of that lemon tree x tk. I expect greatness outta that cross


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 15, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> The Indian Landrace Exchange is my new favorite source for seeds. I want to store their entire collection for preservation and future breeding efforts. Just incredible stuff, and it's all disappearing fast!


had zero germ rate with a pack of wailing valley


----------



## Budderton (Jan 15, 2021)

These just went from the Po box into the fridge. Really excited about what I might find when I look thru these in the spring. Sure to be some terpy goodness.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 15, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> had zero germ rate with a pack of wailing valley


I hit up the rssc homie I got them thru and he’s sending a replacement no problem. Guy is super cool and his gmo fuel lines look sick. Got a pack of the canyon fuel I think? (Topanga x Sophie’s breath) x (gmo x rocket fuel). I’ll try an scuff them when I pop again, I probably should’ve took into consideration they’re landrace and did a little prep. Hopefully next round is a success, sounds like it would be a nice line to inject some landrace genetics into modern shit with.


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 16, 2021)

We got a long run of good bubba back in the early-mid 2000's in socal, so bubba holds a place in my heart. I also love the calming effects of blue lines. Excited to get my first bodhi packs in the stash, bodhi's winter freebie is Chem 91 skva x purple unicorn f3.


----------



## tardis (Jan 18, 2021)

I could not resist and placed another order today with Stink Bank on Instagram. I got my own seed bank and thousands of seeds but had to order these cultivars from Badger because of a sale going on. Got Chernobyl, Citron Snacks, and for the extras Gooseberry Kush, Gargamel Stash, Asian Persuasion and Queen Annes Revenge. I got no grow coming up when I can even grow any of these, my next grow is going to be all Aloha Island Genetics, but maybe in 3 grows. lol. WHy do I keep buying seeds when I really don't need them, I just got these need to own these top notch strains.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 18, 2021)

tardis said:


> I could not resist and placed another order today with Stink Bank on Instagram. I got my own seed bank and thousands of seeds but had to order these cultivars from Badger because of a sale going on. Got Chernobyl, Citron Snacks, and for the extras Gooseberry Kush, Gargamel Stash, Asian Persuasion and Queen Annes Revenge. I got no grow coming up when I can even grow any of these, my next grow is going to be all Aloha Island Genetics, but maybe in 3 grows. lol. WHy do I keep buying seeds when I really don't need them, I just got these need to own these top notch strains.


Some fine choices, grabbed a couple of those from Genetic Supply.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tardis (Jan 19, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Some fine choices, grabbed a couple of those from Genetic Supply.


Yeah i'm a huge fan of Geneticsupply.com they got great strains.


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4801401


great snag with that kali


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 19, 2021)

I got a pack of Shishka Blues from dynasty. The shishk has always been a favorite and it just tripped a nostalgia I couldn’t deny. We had a sub strain of the shishk back in the day called the shit that killed Elvis, hopefully I find something that ticks some of those boxes.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 19, 2021)

tardis said:


> I could not resist and placed another order today with Stink Bank on Instagram. I got my own seed bank and thousands of seeds but had to order these cultivars from Badger because of a sale going on. Got Chernobyl, Citron Snacks, and for the extras Gooseberry Kush, Gargamel Stash, Asian Persuasion and Queen Annes Revenge. I got no grow coming up when I can even grow any of these, my next grow is going to be all Aloha Island Genetics, but maybe in 3 grows. lol. WHy do I keep buying seeds when I really don't need them,* I just got these need to own these top notch strains*.


Forgive my ignorance, but what makes these strains top notch? Did you have them before and found they were really good? It seems there isn't a week that goes by where I see a new funky name of a weed strain. I think I would either go broke or die if I tried to acquire half the strains available.


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 19, 2021)

707Patrick said:


> I'm growing them.... That makes them top notch


Ah, got it. lol


----------



## tardis (Jan 19, 2021)

Old Newb said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what makes these strains top notch? Did you have them before and found they were really good? It seems there isn't a week that goes by where I see a new funky name of a weed strain. I think I would either go broke or die if I tried to acquire half the strains available.


These are bred by Badger, badger was a breeder for Subcool and created many of the great subcool strains (Chernobyl, Qrazy Train, etc). Subcool is my favorite breeder and with him gone Badger is the closest thing and so far everything he touches seems to turn to gold. You are right though there are a lot of new names every day and one would go broke to collect any relevant % of them. Badgers strains are top notch because they have great potency and terps. I'm just a fan. lol


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 19, 2021)

tardis said:


> These are bred by Badger, badger was a breeder for Subcool and created many of the great subcool strains (Chernobyl, Qrazy Train, etc). Subcool is my favorite breeder and with him gone Badger is the closest thing and so far everything he touches seems to turn to gold. You are right though there are a lot of new names every day and one would go broke to collect any relevant % of them. Badgers strains are top notch because they have great potency and terps. I'm just a fan. lol


Well I can appreciate that.


----------



## anexgrower (Jan 19, 2021)

I ordered from Attitude seeds a few days ago, already shipped, they take Bitcoin now.
All the following are feminized, I can't wait to get started again, it's been many years since I've grown...

Mega Buds Seeds Fast Master
Genetics: Critical XXL x Early Skunk
Strain Type: Indica Dominant
Harvest: 42 - 56 days
Height: 190cm
CBD: 0.08%
THC: 22 - 24%
---
MegaBuds Seeds Big Bruce
BRUCE BANNER #3 X CRITICAL KUSH
Genetics: Bruce Banner #3 x Critical Kush
Strain Type: Sativa Dominant
Harvest: 56 - 70 days
Harvest Month: Early October
Yield: 500-650 gsm2
Height: 180cm
CBD: 0.08%
THC: 27%+
---
MegaBuds Seeds Colossal Purps
Genetics: Granddaddy Purpls x Elephant Bud
Strain Type: Sativa Dominant
Harvest: 70 - 77 days
Yield: 650g - 750g/m2
Harvest Month: Mid October
Height: 190cm - 210cm indoors, 3 Meters outdoors
CBD: 0.2 - 0.4%
THC: 21 - 22%
---
Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze
GENETICS: Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze
Type: 70% SATIVA - 30% INDICA
Sex: Feminized
Area: Indoor and Outdoor 
Flowering Time: 64-70 Days

AWARDS 
1st HTCC 2008
1st HTCC 2009
1st IC420 Growers Cup 2010
2nd HTCC 2010
1st Seattle Medical Cup 2012 
2nd ExpoGrow-Irún 2012
1st ExpoGrow-Irún 2013
---

Green House Seeds Big Bang
Genetics : Skunk x Northern Light x El Nino
Flowering Time : 57-63 Days
Sex : Feminized
Type : Indica / Sativa 
Area : Indoor and Outdoor 
---
Green House Seeds Arjan's Strawberry Haze Feminized Marijuana Seeds 
Genetics : Swiss Sativa x NL5 Haze Mist 
Flowering Time : 67-73 Days
Sex : Feminized
Type : Sativa 
Area : Indoor and Outdoor 
---
Green House Seeds Bubba Kush
Flowering Time : 60-66 Days
Sex : Feminized
Type : Mostly Indica
Area : Indoor and Outdoor 
---
Green House Seeds AMS
Genetics : Swiss Indica x Swiss Sativa 
Flowering Time : 57-63 days
Sex : Feminized
Type : Indica / Sativa 
Area : Indoor and Outdoor 
---
Green House Seeds Great White Shark 
Genetics : Super Skunk x Brazilian x South Indian
Flowering Time : 65-71 Days 
Sex : Feminized
Type : Indica / Sativa
Area : Indoor and Outdoor 
---
Green House Seeds Super Silver Haze
Genetics : Skunk x Northern Lights x Haze
Flowering Time : 71-77 Days
Sex : Feminized
Type : Mostly Sativa 
Area : Indoor and Outdoor 
----
The following were Free: 

Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush
Genetics : Critical Mass x OG Kush
Flowering Time : 55-60 Days (Feminized) 
Sex : Feminized and Regular 
Type : 100% Indica
Area : Indoor and Outdoor 
Height : 100-110cm 
Height Indoor : 110cm 
---
Pheno Finder Seeds Simple Wedding Cake S1
Genetics: Girl Scout Cookies x Cherry Pie
Sativa/Indica: Indica
Flowering Time: 9 Weeks
Yields: Medium
Awards: High Times Cannabis Cup Amsterdam 1st Place Indica
---
710 Genetics Seeds High Priority AUTO
THC Content: 17%
Yield: High
Medical Conditions: Crohn's Disease
---
TH Seeds Auto-flowering Original BubbleGum Feminized Marijuana Seeds 
Genetics : BubbleGum x Ruderalis
Flowering Time : 70-80 Days 
Sex : Feminized
Type : Indica / Sativa / Ruderalis 
Area : Indoor and Outdoor 
---
Pheno Finder Seeds Sowah Sherbert
Genetics: Sherbert S1 x Karma Sour D BX2
Type: Indica/Sativa
Indoor/Outdoor
Flowering Time: 70 - 75 Days
Yield: Medium
THC: 20%
---
Green House Seeds Lost Pearl
Type: 70% Indica / 30% Sativa
Indoor/Outdoor
Flowering Time: 49 - 56 Days
Aroma: Sweet Strawberry and Papaya, Earthy Once Dried
Effects: Fast Hitting Body High Whilst Maintaining A Clear Head
---
G13 Labs Seeds Super Skunk 
Genetics : Skunk#1 x Pure Afghan
Flowering Time : Photoperiod (45-50 Days indoor)
Type : Mostly Indica 
Height : Medium
Area : Indoor and Outdoor

[$6.03 per seed average, shipping included]


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 19, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> I ordered from Attitude seeds a few days ago, already shipped, they take Bitcoin now.
> All the following are feminized, I can't wait to get started again, it's been many years since I've grown...
> 
> Mega Buds Seeds Fast Master
> ...


Damn bro how big is your grow space?


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 19, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Damn bro how big is your grow space?


Greenhouse? Basement? Garage? Ah... Warehouse!


----------



## anexgrower (Jan 19, 2021)

I can't grow them all at the same time, I have a 10x10 basement space for flowering. I can stash some here and there vegging, starting new seeds every week and filling up the pipeline. I think I'll start the fastest strains first. Also I have a friend who has some space to flower and he'll share the yield. At least I won't need to order seeds for a while


----------



## tardis (Jan 19, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> I can't grow them all at the same time, I have a 10x10 basement space for flowering. I can stash some here and there vegging, starting new seeds every week and filling up the pipeline. I think I'll start the fastest strains first. Also I have a friend who has some space to flower and he'll share the yield. At least I won't need to order seeds for a while


Famous last words. Welcome to the addiction, no not smoking weed, but collecting seeds. You will soon have so many strains that you know you will never be able to grow, but will just need to own to have in case. Something even better always pops up!


----------



## anexgrower (Jan 20, 2021)

I always thought "for souvenir only" was a joke, but I'm afraid you may be right


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 20, 2021)

tardis said:


> Famous last words. Welcome to the addiction, no not smoking weed, but collecting seeds. You will soon have so many strains that you know you will never be able to grow, but will just need to own to have in case. Something even better always pops up!


Some people collect cars, other people stamps. Can't see this as being any different.

But how about.....  ..... selling them through an online auction?! That's exactly what this site needs - a place for folks to sell and trade their gifts so others can enjoy the fruits mother nature provided!


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## anexgrower (Jan 20, 2021)

I don't think trading seeds is allowed here, but there is one site I found: http://www.thestrainexchange.com/


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jan 21, 2021)

Insane seeds comin through like always, poppin these tomm and they should have nothon but heat in em, any thoughts good or bad is welcome


----------



## GrowGreenDaddy (Jan 21, 2021)

Dragons flame genetics for me


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 21, 2021)

a few in the mail today


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 22, 2021)

Some midwest goodies from Prairie State Genetics, I couldn't resist the Don Knotts. Anyone ran anything from PSG?


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 25, 2021)

Nothing spectacular, but my Canuk order arrived today. Northern Lights, White Widow and a bonus Cheese for the step son who likes more of a head high than I do. Also, thanks to Peek Seeds for the bonus mix pack, of which I have no clue what they are. Mike probably doesn't either.


----------



## Ayresd54 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Also Sasha and affy taffy from cannarado and a straw berry diesel haze cross from 303 seed and aka47xjack herer from sweet seed.


Anyone know how to get hands on “Snow Goddess” from 303 seeds? I’ve been looking everywhere with no luck.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 26, 2021)

BlackAdderII said:


> View attachment 4801959


Really wanna try that oldtimer’s haze. Been thinkin bout grabbing that and maybe the haze x kali China or panama haze.
Price is right 4 the seeds but those strains are very time consuming.


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 26, 2021)

lots from ethos

5 mandarin cookies R1 (forum cut cookies x mandarin sunset)
5 citradellic sunset (ghost train haze x mandarin sunset)
8 super lemon haze f5 (1994 jack x lemon skunk)

5 Mac n jack r1 (mac1 x 1994 jack)
5 lemon berry candy go r2
5 end game ec4 (end game 5 x ethos cookies 4)

3 GMO runtz f1 (runtz x gmo zkittlez)

grabbing
lime souffle (mac mints x lime)
from umami seeds

and ghost train haze 1
from Reserva

will have lots of S1/R1/RBx1 coming soon 

happy growing !


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 26, 2021)

CSI


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 26, 2021)

Old Newb said:


> Nothing spectacular, but my Canuk order arrived today. Northern Lights, White Widow and a bonus Cheese for the step son who likes more of a head high than I do. Also, thanks to Peek Seeds for the bonus mix pack, of which I have no clue what they are. Mike probably doesn't either.
> 
> View attachment 4807174


Look a bit like condoms


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Look a bit like condoms


Yo damn 1 seed per whole ass pack?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

I had a pack of wailing valley not germ but the vendor set it super straight. I got 30 seeds In this replacement pack... Dr grenskye of red scare seed company, cool ass dude. He provides Indian land race exchange and landrace mafia beans state side, plus he breeds his own crosses that sound amazing. I have a pack of his octane canyon... he also does his own work with landrace genetics that looks pretty refined, like it could stand up to modern flower. Interested in getting some of those packs in the future for sure!


----------



## Old Newb (Jan 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Yo damn 1 seed per whole ass pack?


It shows how much they really care about their customers. Or, they could have been really bored that day.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> CSI
> 
> View attachment 4808449


Where you from


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 28, 2021)

My mailbox was on fire this morning can’t wait to make room


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 28, 2021)

Super Stoked to have these!


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 28, 2021)

SkyWalker009 said:


> The best smoke by far IMHO, was the NL#5 x HAZE, which hit the scene in the early 90's. I ordered some from Holland in 1993 and it took 2 months to receive them. but Man, that stuff was off the hook. I haven't seen anything like it since those days.


Couldn't agree more. Nl5 crosses are the best I've ever smoked.


----------



## Polyuro (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyone tried ak beanbrains tk/nl5/haze by chance?


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 28, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Anyone tried ak beanbrains tk/nl5/haze by chance?


Definitely want to.


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 28, 2021)

My buddy and I just popped a pack each of ak beans TK x TK NL5Haze crossed to meangene's Lime Bx to hunt through this year.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 28, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> My buddy and I just popped a pack each of ak beans TK x TK NL5Haze crossed to meangene's Lime Bx to hunt through this year.


Nice! I wanted to grab a pack after Lauren if ro Brandon Rust but they were gonzo


----------



## Lazylungs93 (Jan 28, 2021)

Auto wedding cheesecake hopefully it's a good smoke


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 28, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Nice! I wanted to grab a pack after Lauren if ro Brandon Rust but they were gonzo


I know B-Rust put some on his own website for a little but they are gone now. He might have removed them from the listings but still has just a few around for people. Try messaging him on IG about it, he's usually pretty quick to respond. Hopefully he has good news for you.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 29, 2021)

Just coped a pack of dulce cherry punch for a measly 30$ from seed outlet. Has a nice genetic makeup.


----------



## anexgrower (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm afraid this order (from the 19th) got stopped in Chicago customs... live and learn.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 29, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> I'm afraid this order (from the 19th) got stopped in Chicago customs... live and learn.


You should be good. I just had some beans get held up @ chicago customs for like a week and a half, but finally made it to my door  They must be backed up due to covid


----------



## anexgrower (Jan 29, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> You should be good. I just had some beans get held up @ chicago customs for like a week and a half, but finally made it to my door  They must be backed up due to covid


Crossing fingers, I also placed an order last night with bitcoin on https://northatlanticseed.com/ and it has not confirmed in 10 hours because the suggested fee of $7.00 was too low and gets put in the long wait line. Shit! I Should have mailed cash


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 29, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> You should be good. I just had some beans get held up @ chicago customs for like a week and a half, but finally made it to my door  They must be backed up due to covid


Same here. I got them about a week later.


----------



## anexgrower (Jan 30, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> Crossing fingers, I also placed an order last night with bitcoin on https://northatlanticseed.com/ and it has not confirmed in 10 hours because the suggested fee of $7.00 was too low and gets put in the long wait line. Shit! I Should have mailed cash


It did confirm 16 hours late, so much for this high tech crypto bs


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Jan 31, 2021)

Picked up:

Jaws - Golden Glue
AKBB's - NL5xsuperskunk
Useful's - Orange cookies x choc d
Useful's - Blueberries and Oranges

Going to see whats up on Pistil Positive and Jaws soon.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Jan 31, 2021)

tardis said:


> Famous last words. Welcome to the addiction, no not smoking weed, but collecting seeds. You will soon have so many strains that you know you will never be able to grow, but will just need to own to have in case. Something even better always pops up!


Yep! And especially if you are on a hunt for "the one".


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 31, 2021)

Picked up a pack of badgers batch Jacks cleaner 2 and got two freebies for 100 total. All subcool genetics, got strawberry daiquiri (kk strawberry cough x jtr) and raspberry sunset (raspberry smash x sunset sherb). Ordered thru stinkbank seeds on ig, pretty stoked especially for that jacks cleaner


----------



## Palomar (Jan 31, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Anyone tried ak beanbrains tk/nl5/haze by chance?


Running this soon... high hopes.

respect,
pal


----------



## skuba (Jan 31, 2021)

I really need to stop...


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 31, 2021)

Usefuls. Kosher tangie and ecsd x chocolate diesel. Been eyeballing dynasty’s stuff. Waiting for akbb new drop


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 1, 2021)

Decided I need more citrus in my life, ordered a couple beans of each:

Ghost train haze #1
Durban-thai x C99 (also ordered just plain C99)
Larry OG Kush and Fire OG
Super lemon haze and Lemon Hammer
American Stafford
Forbidden Fruit Cake, from the plug.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 1, 2021)

Another good morning from Mr postman


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 1, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Another good morning from Mr postman View attachment 4813221


Good mix,pity the postman in Australia is an AH


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Feb 1, 2021)

Got fast buds cheese and og kush on way from northatlanticseed.com


----------



## Sade (Feb 1, 2021)

Humboldt seed company (not HSO fake Spain company)
Blueberry muffin
Bigfoot glue
Sol fire.

Bought at Humboldt patient resource center- Humboldt county ca


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 1, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Another good morning from Mr postman View attachment 4813221


Oops not blackened oranges but blueberry and boo


----------



## anexgrower (Feb 1, 2021)

Old Newb said:


> Nothing spectacular, but my Canuk order arrived today. Northern Lights, White Widow and a bonus Cheese for the step son who likes more of a head high than I do. Also, thanks to Peek Seeds for the bonus mix pack, of which I have no clue what they are. Mike probably doesn't either.
> 
> View attachment 4807174


I had really good luck with Peak Seeds mixed pack many years ago, a lot of blueberry goodness!


----------



## Old Newb (Feb 1, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> I had really good luck with Peak Seeds mixed pack many years ago, a lot of blueberry goodness!


Nice to hear. Not sure about Canuk and their Cheese though. This is the second time I got Cheese from them that died as soon as the sprout hit air. Good thing it was a freebee.


----------



## Old Newb (Feb 1, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Another good morning from Mr postman


I kind of wonder about some of these places - if they didn't spend so much energy/money into custom logos, would they charge less?


----------



## Pi$tol (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 1, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> Insane seeds comin through like always, poppin these tomm and they should have nothon but heat in em, any thoughts good or bad is welcomeView attachment 4803339View attachment 4803341


Was curious about them. I see they have a White Pearl strain that's got The White in the cross which is difficult to find but a fave among my grows.


----------



## anexgrower (Feb 1, 2021)

Old Newb said:


> I kind of wonder about some of these places - if they didn't spend so much energy/money into custom logos, would they charge less?


I learned today that Facebook marketplace is a source for seeds, bought some regular seeds for fairly cheap. The sites I don’t get are the ones that charge more for regular seeds than for fem or auto


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 2, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> View attachment 4813611


Where'd you find the sd bx3?


----------



## Old Newb (Feb 2, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> I learned today that Facebook marketplace is a source for seeds, bought some regular seeds for fairly cheap. The sites I don’t get are the ones that charge more for regular seeds than for fem or auto


Are you in Canada or the USA?


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 2, 2021)

Ordered from attitude seed bank UK:

Brains Choice - KC Brains
and
Honduras - Ace Seeds.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 2, 2021)

The Pipe said:


> Where'd you find the sd bx3?


 I see it and lots of Dawg Gear here. This is on pg 11.


----------



## anexgrower (Feb 2, 2021)

Old Newb said:


> Are you in Canada or the USA?


Usa


----------



## Soul Dwella (Feb 2, 2021)

American new grower here, I've only ordered fromSeedsman and MSNL. Should I be ordering from American suppliers? Am I missing out?


----------



## Old Newb (Feb 2, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> Usa


Ha! At first I thought ah shit, nothing like that would be posted on Marketplace up here. But for shits and giggles, I gave it a shot and did a search. MJ seeds was the very first post that came up!


----------



## anexgrower (Feb 2, 2021)

It’s legal in Most states where hemp is legal, mj seeds are also legal, they have an enforcement problem with legal hemp seeds coming in all the time, the times they are a changing. Of course they must remain ungerminated, lmao


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 2, 2021)

Soul Dwella said:


> American new grower here, I've only ordered fromSeedsman and MSNL. Should I be ordering from American suppliers? Am I missing out?


Yes you should. Most breeders will have a 420 sale so if you’re in no rush wait. gloseedbank.com has the best deals for a seedbank. Some breeders have websites you can order directly thru like rado and csi. They usually kick in generous freebies. Rado has fem bday crosses for 40 right now. one pack of twins left, his dubb cut is super legit I’d definitely recommend grabbing that. I’m sure the other packs remaining are fire too.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 3, 2021)

Silver Sunishine, Banana Spliff and Lemon Lotus all Bodhi and Useful's Chocolate Diesel


----------



## steeltown420 (Feb 3, 2021)

Made my first order from Niagara Seed Bank here in Ontario. Skywalker and Special Queen #1, both feminized. Special Queen is supposed to be a good choice for first time growers.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 4, 2021)

Stink Bank


----------



## GringoStar (Feb 4, 2021)

Last purchases for a while unless I can find some Wyeast strains. Thanks a lot for the Black Marshallow, it arrived safely! @Nate Dogg


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 8, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Latest ones I got in.
> Acai Z - *Dying Breed Seeds*
> Gelato 41 x Dosidos - *Archive
> 
> ...


How did the "worlds strongest strains turn our for you"? 

Do you still mess with those guys two years later? Or was this just a brand you used whe you first started? 

I ask because I haven't seen any recent postings of them, moreover Rado and other breeders now. ??


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 8, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Last purchases for a while unless I can find some Wyeast strains


Oregoneliteseeds has some


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## nc208 (Feb 8, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How did the "worlds strongest strains turn our for you"?
> 
> Do you still mess with those guys two years later? Or was this just a brand you used whe you first started?
> 
> I ask because I haven't seen any recent postings of them, moreover Rado and other breeders now. ??


They are decent, only ran the London crasher, and Tropicana Banana and they were both surprisingly good. I grabbed a bunch of there stuff during sales when it was 15 bucks a pack so I figured even if it was garbage not much money invested. Ive had better results from Rado, thug pug, in house and other popular breeders.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 8, 2021)

Soul Dwella said:


> American new grower here, I've only ordered fromSeedsman and MSNL. Should I be ordering from American suppliers? Am I missing out?


Highly recommend JBC and Great Lakes Genetics....


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 9, 2021)

First timer awaiting first actual grow with legit genetics. Latest purchase were sum good ol Autos from binary selections which ive never dealt with before.. White package is white xmas ( limited christmas Drop ) along with my other collections ive been gathering for the past 5/6 years.


----------



## Shua1991 (Feb 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Stink Bank
> View attachment 4816523


I hope you find the fat pheno of strawberry daiquiri, a real treat, that or the strawberry tootsie pheno, that is something I wish I had cloned.


----------



## Shua1991 (Feb 9, 2021)

I ordered through geneticsupply.com 1 (13)pack of cuvee f2, I got 2 free packs(10) of the same, and a free 6 pack of "King Pakal" by norstar.

I've noticed quite a few mutants in the f2's, one had a deformity where it was connected by some appendage over it's main stem blocking upward growth, after snipping this piece, the top sprang up and the seedling started reeking of chocolate funk, I nicknamed this mutant "cornholio"

Some whirled phyllotaxy


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 10, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> View attachment 4821531
> I ordered through geneticsupply.com 1 (13)pack of cuvee f2, I got 2 free packs(10) of the same, and a free 6 pack of "King Pakal" by norstar.
> 
> I've noticed quite a few mutants in the f2's, one had a deformity where it was connected by some appendage over it's main stem blocking upward growth, after snipping this piece, the top sprang up and the seedling started reeking of chocolate funk, I nicknamed this mutant "cornholio"
> ...


The top one is practicing it's mantis stance.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Feb 13, 2021)

i have to cut myself off for the rest of the year.
last week i ordered from Katsu Bluebird, Dacarys,Key Lime Kush and Sour Bubba.

10 mins ago i just finalized a Attitude order it's leaning heavily towards greenhouse seeds. Grabbed Super Silver Haze,Jack Herer,Exodus Cheese.
my friend grew out some Mr.Nice black widow and we really like it so i grabbed a pack.last min had to grab a pack of Nirvana's chrystal they are still so cheep!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 13, 2021)

Bodhi


----------



## cbizzle (Feb 13, 2021)

Figured out how to select the next strain to run...a raffle app!


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 13, 2021)

Can't really find much info on this strain 
Gluebert it's GG#4 x sunset Sherbert or just sherbet I'm not sure my cousin sent me 11 Fem beans of it . Out of curiosity anyone tried this strain ?


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 13, 2021)

I think I have a problem...I've made 5 orders for seeds from 5 different seed banks over the last week.

DCSeedExchange: Jelly Rancher fems and P.P.D. fems from HSC.

Attitude Seed Bank UK: Brains Choice regs from KC Brains,and Honduras from Ace Seeds.

Real Gorilla Seeds: Nepal Jam regs from Cannabiogen, and Ice from Nirvana.

James Bean Co: Blue Sunshine, Soul Food, Cherry Queen, and Purple Soul, all from Bodhi.

Mandala Seeds: Hashplant Haze × Kali China fems, Auto Malawi × NL fems, and Zamaldelica regs, all from Ace Seeds.

Is there a crisis hotline available?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 13, 2021)

Man, I was doing so good. Got to a point where I got the flavours and effects I like, came to grips that what I got will be hard to get through as is. Made passing on drops easy. Then I seen there were a couple packs of gelato 41 x dosidos from archive available and yeah,*palm to face. Thing is I really love the dosilato pheno's from dank dough, and the front end of gushers. I could smoke that forever I'm pretty sure. Also, they'll be a great papa to the SJG 33 S1'si got. So yeah I caved and grabbed them. This time I'm done though, for good, I swear, never again, not once more, ever.


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 13, 2021)

Ran into a childhood friend of mine who I hadn't seen in over 5 years. We got to talking about growing and he said he had some seeds he wanted me to grow. Guy has been hold on to these since 2012. Back before the Cookies craze he bought an OZ of GSC from Berner himself before he became. He'd been holding on to them ever since and gave me the 4 he had left. They are in a paper towel right and I'm hoping they'll pop. Would be super dope to have some original GSC genetics! He also hooked it up with some Gelato seeds from Berner and 5 seeds from another breeder. I've never popped beans before and I'm super excited to start doing my own crosses and clones and breeding!


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 13, 2021)

Grabbed 4 more strains this week from JBC (AKBB) and Rado. I keep saying no more. I'm over 230+ strains now and I've only been collecting them since around May last year.


----------



## ogeid (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## anexgrower (Feb 14, 2021)

ogeid said:


> View attachment 4825804


Where did you purchase?


----------



## anexgrower (Feb 14, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Can't really find much info on this strain
> Gluebert it's GG#4 x sunset Sherbert or just sherbet I'm not sure my cousin sent me 11 Fem beans of it . Out of curiosity anyone tried this strain ?











Gluebert: breeding, strain registration with a funny anecdote, backcrossing


gluebert: a dedication to Qbert… not the video game… hah I started breeding in 2016 with this strain and many others. (GENETIC Backstory: Sour Banana Sherbert x Royal Glue (Aficionados Royal Kush x Guerilla Glue4:bred by Nate Chevalier, full moon farms, Garberville, CA…). I’m not adhering to...




future4200.com


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 14, 2021)

Lastest seed purchase
Pakistan Valley Kush...regs
World of seeds

Anyone grown this before?


----------



## xtsho (Feb 14, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Lastest seed purchase
> Pakistan Valley Kush...regs
> World of seeds
> 
> Anyone grown this before?


If this is what you're talking about then yes. Fast finishing, decent bud, decent yield, good taste. I did have one that was a mutant that didn't do much but the others I grew turned out fine. Made a couple crosses with it. Haven't grown any of those out yet. 

Nothing special when growing it. It's an indica so keep that in mind for any training you do. I think I topped twice for 4 main colas. 4 - 6 weeks veg and then flower. Nice tight plants without a bunch of stretch. Really manageable indoors in a tent. Moderate feeding, etc...

Good luck.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> If this is what you're talking about then yes. Fast finishing, decent bud, decent yield, good taste. I did have one that was a mutant that didn't do much but the others I grew turned out fine. Made a couple crosses with it. Haven't grown any of those out yet.
> 
> Nothing special when growing it. It's an indica so keep that in mind for any training you do. I think I topped twice for 4 main colas. 4 - 6 weeks veg and then flower. Nice tight plants without a bunch of stretch. Really manageable indoors in a tent. Moderate feeding, etc...
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks man good info...yeah I'm kinda hoping for a good Male at some point I was going to try n cross it with some other things I have in stock...I usually just grow fem seeds


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 14, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> Gluebert: breeding, strain registration with a funny anecdote, backcrossing
> 
> 
> gluebert: a dedication to Qbert… not the video game… hah I started breeding in 2016 with this strain and many others. (GENETIC Backstory: Sour Banana Sherbert x Royal Glue (Aficionados Royal Kush x Guerilla Glue4:bred by Nate Chevalier, full moon farms, Garberville, CA…). I’m not adhering to...
> ...


Thanks for that bro , that’s pretty cool back story and now I feel like I might just have something special ! Idk yet I’m going to pop one at a time and keep mothers of each pretty excited to pheno hunt this!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 14, 2021)

anexgrower said:


> Gluebert: breeding, strain registration with a funny anecdote, backcrossing
> 
> 
> gluebert: a dedication to Qbert… not the video game… hah I started breeding in 2016 with this strain and many others. (GENETIC Backstory: Sour Banana Sherbert x Royal Glue (Aficionados Royal Kush x Guerilla Glue4:bred by Nate Chevalier, full moon farms, Garberville, CA…). I’m not adhering to...
> ...


This guy breeds sour banana sherbet x royal glue and markets the genetics as sherbet x gg4, ummmm what!?!


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 14, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> This guy breeds sour banana sherbet x royal glue and markets the genetics as sherbet x gg4, ummmm what!?!


I think the way I read it it’s actually 4 different strains (Sour Banana Sherbert x Royal Glue)(Aficionados Royal Kush x Guerilla Glue4)

I was the one who labled it because I had no idea it was what my cousin told me it was idk man


----------



## Canoe Head (Feb 14, 2021)

Zacateca's Tribute (Green Mountain Seeds)

(Big Sur Holly Weed x 79Skull Oaxacan)


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Connoisseur Genetics
Breeder says the Nevils OG is as good, or possibly the best hes ever smoked. He grew 1 random pack, and found killer plants. 1 special one.
Psychosis is a European cut of 1980s NL5/Haze.
Male used in the Nevils OG is OG Dom Male........ Nevils work is previously unreleased work by Nevil before he died, and is allegedly his best work. Its a Nevils Haze and some Swiss Thai strain, and OG in the Male. Dont know 100% correct genetics...... It was called Swiss Thai x Nevils OG, but is now just called Nevils OG. It sounded killer, so I though it would be some genetics that would be worth getting, even if it is a while before grown. I got 2 packs. 28 seeds.








AKBB


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 15, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> i have to cut myself off for the rest of the year.


I read this and figured you meant you're gonna try to hold out until 420 sales.


----------



## cbizzle (Feb 15, 2021)

Schwaggy Seeds - Schwaggy's Afghan Skunk F3BX1F1 (10 seeds)Schwaggy Seeds - Chem91(skva) x Granny Skunk (10 seed freebie pack)Cosmic Wisdom Seeds - Coville Blueberry 3 Seed Freebie Pack
Happy Valentines day to myself.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Feb 15, 2021)

Roc Bud Inc (through Platinum Seed Bank)

Purple Scoops (x5)
Magic Cookies (x10)

Got 6 freebie seeds too.

Roc's Auto Mix (x4) Mystery auto seeds? Never got this before.
Terp Daddy x Purple Punch (x2) feminized. Not a fan of them sending these feminized as i don't grow them, but i'll still take them. My last order they only sent me 2 freebies, and they were Cherry Tart F2, also feminized non-auto.


----------



## Green_Alchemist (Feb 15, 2021)

- Gorilla Glue #4 (Auto) - Blimburn Seeds

- Zombie Death Fuck (Fem) - Blimburn Seeds (promotional: 2x free with blimburn pack) 

- Cheese (Auto) - Canuck Seeds (freebie) 

Can’t wait to start the Zombie Death Fuck and see how that does, had my eye on it for a while! 
It’ll be my “Halloweed” stash this October ahah


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 17, 2021)

After growing out Trainwreck Ogee, I went out and grabbed Jaw's Alien Cookies gear. A couple solid freebies too. $70 per pack on sale from OES.


----------



## Paintngrow (Feb 17, 2021)

Queso Loco and Sauve Sweets from Heart and Soil Seeds


----------



## spiderfan (Feb 20, 2021)

Not so keen for the PCK after reading the CSI thread, but pretty curious about the other two


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Feb 20, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> pop. Would be super dope to have some original GSC genetics! He also hooked it up with some Gelato seeds from Berner and





TheDifferenceX said:


> Roc Bud Inc (through Platinum Seed Bank)
> 
> Purple Scoops (x5)
> Magic Cookies (x10)
> ...


why do you not grow feminized seeds ?


----------



## Canoe Head (Feb 20, 2021)

> Not so keen for the PCK after reading the CSI thread, but pretty curious about the other two


What do you mean? I had always heard good things about ACEs PCK?


----------



## spiderfan (Feb 20, 2021)

Canoe Head said:


> What do you mean? I had always heard good things about ACEs PCK?


Sounded from Nspecta's potcast he used the Cannabiogen/Ace line in his breeding but I may have misheard - grow reports with it in it on here aren't encouraging, or what I'm after now. Got it more for nostalgia ('chitral' kush strain that was real mellow, but a bit too floral) and curious about the region


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 20, 2021)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Roc Bud Inc (through Platinum Seed Bank)
> 
> Purple Scoops (x5)
> Magic Cookies (x10)
> ...


Actually those Terp daddy freebees came from Roc not platinum seedbank. I got those same freebees from the actual drop. that’s why you got more  freebees
*edit* you sure it’s not Terp daddy x platinum punch?


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 20, 2021)

I just ordered a pack of Ace New Caledonia, very hyped for this one!


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 20, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> Sounded from Nspecta's potcast he used the Cannabiogen/Ace line in his breeding but I may have misheard - grow reports with it in it on here aren't encouraging, or what I'm after now. Got it more for nostalgia ('chitral' kush strain that was real mellow, but a bit too floral) and curious about the region


I was content with pck. I think I had cannabiogen but if I recall ace is the same stock.
Its not super hype driven or loud like alot of modern strains. Pleasant earthy kush flavor, distinct. Good looking buds, mild indica smoke. I think it had some purple going on too, at least on one pheno. But its been awhile...
Landrace intruiges me. I understand people wanting 20+% strains, but Im fine with smoking more of a 10% strain to get there, if the flavor is good. And effects is most important imho


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Feb 22, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Actually those Terp daddy freebees came from Roc not platinum seedbank. I got those same freebees from the actual drop. that’s why you got more  freebees
> *edit* you sure it’s not Terp daddy x platinum punch?


Actually, I'm not sure. The package says P. Punch.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 22, 2021)

2x Unicorn sherbert by cult classic seeds. Really excited for these, the possible flavour combos along with the high and short flower time, I can see why they called it unicorn sherbert. Could be the ONE lol


----------



## Justin_C (Feb 22, 2021)

My latest seed purchase was DVG Brandywine ,Frozen Fruit ,Royal Jellato and Purple Jellato


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 22, 2021)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Actually, I'm not sure. The package says P. Punch.


Yeah, it’s platinum punch cuz that’s what Roc has been working with lately


----------



## SilverShamrock420 (Feb 26, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive seen really hot peppers give serious burns. For sure can ruin several days. Especially if you plan on smoking.
> 
> I of course have heard of EG, but wasnt really familiar with their gear. But I didn't really check in to what I got until many hours after I got the order, and I saw the stuff was $400 a pack, and about crapped $500+ from Attitude. And they also gave me the Coastal UFO/79 Romulan cut x NL1, AND Miami Heat??? WTF???
> 
> ...


Nah dude I spent about 5500 between April and June of 2018. Didn't get one freebie. I got some last year with an order (that I never sent the payment in for) tho.


----------



## Dish (Feb 26, 2021)

Green_Alchemist said:


> - Gorilla Glue #4 (Auto) - Blimburn Seeds
> 
> - Zombie Death Fuck (Fem) - Blimburn Seeds (promotional: 2x free with blimburn pack)
> 
> ...


I have some ZDF from Seedsman and am about to send it to flower... You have any going yet?


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## U79 (Feb 26, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I just ordered a pack of Ace New Caledonia, very hyped for this one!


Long flower?


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 26, 2021)

U79 said:


> Long flower?


Ace says 14 weeks-I want to pop these as soon as I get them, but I'm going to wait until I finish a new grow room, so I have the space and permits to take cuttings of everything. I have a feeling I'm going to really love this strain and I want to make seeds.


----------



## BongChoi (Feb 26, 2021)

Few more flavors to compliment the vault. I think I have satisfied my seed urge for a bit, atleast for CSI. Plan on popping the Bubbas Bad Bitch, Lemon Tree x UK Cheese, and Big Bad Wolf 2.0 for this years outdoor. Got a few PTK males going right now and TKNL Limes, may save the pollen on them to dust something this upcoming winter.


----------



## Green_Alchemist (Feb 26, 2021)

Dish said:


> I have some ZDF from Seedsman and am about to send it to flower... You have any going yet?


Nice! How’re they looking?
I haven’t popped mine yet, but I will be when I move into my new place soon and set up a grow space. 
How well did the ZDF do in veg for you?


----------



## ilovereggae (Feb 27, 2021)

I rarely purchase seeds but I scooped these from someone local who was letting go of his collection.

I know Green Bodhi isn't as popular as Bodhi but I've been wanting a Tangie cut and Tangieland seems to be the current Crockett to get... And Sour anything I am in. So here we are. Got them and just popped 5!


----------



## mandocat (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm an out door grower in Oklahoma and that is what these are for. https://oregongreenseed.com/shop/oregon-green-seed/djc/sugar-cookies-3/


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 28, 2021)

Couldn't resist some of these to hunt through.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## idlewilder (Mar 1, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> View attachment 4840252View attachment 4840253View attachment 4840254


Where did you snag the lime-o-rilla cross?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 1, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Where did you snag the lime-o-rilla cross?


Charity auction For Mrs. BOG


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2021)

Picked these up from Eso Seeds.
I've already grown out his LVTK S1 as testers and I had to pick some up after @Bubby'sndalab told me @thenotsoesoteric had them in stock.
I've grown a ton of strains and these were #2 best I've ever had. 
Giggity

The ziplock pack came from 
Kuntry Boy Genetics on IG 
Death Star x XXX OG


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4848740


Where'd you find the Slurricane?


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 9, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Where'd you find the Slurricane?


it was a freebie

i ordered direct from the Archive site









Home Page | Archive Seed Bank


ALL SEEDS IN STOCK FEMINIZED SEEDS EXPEDITION LINE FACE OFF OG HYBRIDS DOSIDOS HYBRIDS MOONBOW 75 HYBRIDS RAINBOW BELTS HYBRIDS PLANET PURPLE HYBRIDS MOONBOW 112 HYBRIDS MOST RECENT RELEASES NFS aka (Not For Sale) BUY NOW North Star BUY NOW Prodigy BUY NOW MOONBOW 112 IX Moonbow #112 F1 x...




www.archiveseedbank.com


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> it was a freebie
> 
> i ordered direct from the Archive site
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie that's pretty hilarious considering his deal with In-House Genetics.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2021)

Picked this one up from auction.


----------



## SwankDank (Mar 10, 2021)

Purchased Putang s1 of a site called wellgrownseeds they sent some fire freebies


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 12, 2021)

Got a pack of Skunk VA’s Chem Fuego. The real deal Chem 91 back crossed 3 times, then crossed to Sourband (Sour Diesel x Headband) which supposedly peaks at 42 days. Anyone grow anything from Lucky Dog Seed Co?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 12, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Got a pack of Skunk VA’s Chem Fuego. The real deal Chem 91 back crossed 3 times, then crossed to Sourband (Sour Diesel x Headband) which supposedly peaks at 42 days. Anyone grow anything from Lucky Dog Seed Co?View attachment 4851398


Nice score! Just flipped some Guerilla Fume


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 12, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Nice score! Just flipped some Guerilla Fume


Thanks! Nice choice too, I heard that was Skunk VA’s favorite before Chem Fuego!


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 13, 2021)

Funky Frog Seeds - TOP FUEL DRAGSTER

CryBaby - Rubber City x Giesel

Heard Rubber City is amazing to be a deathstar remake figured i would pick these up.


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 13, 2021)

Cannarado Black apple and Katsu Schromba on the way. Cannot wait to try the black apple. Hope I have time in my next grow for a long flower, otherwise may have to wait for winter :[


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 13, 2021)

And a whole bunch of Bad Dawg freebies and testers


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## scottelaxe (Mar 13, 2021)

Got some Sour Diesel Bx3.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Picked these up from Eso Seeds.
> I've already grown out his LVTK S1 as testers and I had to pick some up after @Bubby'sndalab told me @thenotsoesoteric had them in stock.
> I've grown a ton of strains and these were #2 best I've ever had.
> Giggity
> ...


Many thanks!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Mar 13, 2021)

I just got a boat load over the past week due to the last round of winter storms holding the Mail back.

Pic one: 
Seeds Here Now:

Solfire Seed
The Citrus Black (Reg)
Grape Spodie (Reg)

Relentless Genetics (freebie)
CC F3 Bx1









Cannabis Seeds | Seeds Here Now


Looking to buy cannabis seeds? We are trusted brokers of high-quality genetics for all setups, budgets and skill levels since 2010. Call us to learn more!




seedsherenow.com





Pic two: 
Roc Bud Genetics
Garlic Gushi (Fem)
Razzle Pie (photo)
Pineapple Sunrise (auto)






RocBudInc Souvenirs – "Quality Gens for Our Souls"







www.rocbudinc.com
 




Pic three: 
BIF Beans
PBB (Peanut butter breath) photo
Black Lava Cake × PBB (Photo)
Quadruple Grape (auto)









Brothers In Farms Genetics Cannabis Vendor Marketplace







bifbeans.com


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 13, 2021)

about to chop some killler slurricane #7 , and just popped these girls for the next round

i hope I find something goood


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 15, 2021)

Got my London fighters (London pound cake x starfighter) and Clearwater's MAC stackz (MACRIB x runtz) from GLO. I also picked up these Cali Cooler-Cali O bx 1 (ecto cooler x Cali O) from Strainly.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 15, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> He is on Strainly but he also has a page on The Facebook under Brother Mendel's Selections. He will contact you via email if you request it. It was just easier for me since I don't really use The Facebook.
> 
> I cannot say he will come off of more of the Romulan but it doesn't hurt to ask. Hopefully, you are not easily bothered by what most people refer to as sticker shock.


This ended up not being the same Mendel who used to work with old Mota.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## SoD4nk (Mar 17, 2021)

Did u get more than 6 seeds? @Zipz55


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 17, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Did u get more than 6 seeds? @Zipz55


I only opened Apple Water and it was either 7 or 8 in there...cant remember


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 18, 2021)

Just popped some of each.


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Mar 19, 2021)

Check your mail Roc Bud lovers 

Swags galore 

Auto Pineapple Sunrise 
Photo garlic Gushi
Photo Razzle Pie
Freebie auto fems 
Puddles×Kush Mints freebies 

Beanie is nice and fits perfect!
Get on that text notifications list peeps


----------



## YardG (Mar 19, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> View attachment 4852298


Ugh, I wish I hadn't slept on that Black Af/Skunky Brewster freebie. Gone.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 19, 2021)

Grabbed five packs from Shoreline and now I’m just waiting to see the 4/20 deals and grab 10-20 packs of different stuff. Probably just start buying most of my seeds for the year during 4/20 sales if they’re good deals. Makes it easier to not carried away with buying seeds. It’s an easy habit to pick up for sure. Ha.


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 19, 2021)

Just got as Gift Sensi Seeds skunk. from my local weed shop..


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 19, 2021)

From IG: @crybabyorganics

Moreless a Deathstar x Giesel. These will be interesting. Thankfully i was able to grab a pack of the Rubber City before they sold out along time ago.

Not sure what the error pack is. Lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> View attachment 4857637
> 
> From IG: @crybabyorganics
> 
> ...


Sounds like a banger cross!
I've got some Rubber City in flower.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 19, 2021)

Some recent purchase, most in the last 6 months, just a small junk of what I have...some seed porn-


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Some recent purchase, most in the last 6 months, just a small junk of what I have...some seed porn-
> View attachment 4857907


You ever pop any DVG stuff? Always been curious about that gear


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 19, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> You ever pop any DVG stuff? Always been curious about that gear


O ya....dvg's gear is insanely nice...purple jellato is fucking fire. Probably the best gelato 33 cross out there. All his strains are awesome. If you liked the older gdp, bay 11,candy land, and or ogkb you'll like dvg. Dvg gear is even better than those strains. He has very colorful purp'd + tric'd out bud, that reeks like bubblicious gum and fuel. I ran a decent amount so far my favs are-grandpa's breath, purple jellato, brandywine, and foul mouth to name a few. I'm about to pick up a bunch of cuts of hot rod(motorbreath15 x grandpa's breath).


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O ya....dvg's gear is insanely nice...purple jellato is fucking fire. Probably the best gelato 33 cross out there. All his strains are awesome. If you liked the older gdp, bay 11,candy land, and or ogkb you'll like dvg. Dvg gear is even better than those strains. He has very colorful purp'd + tric'd out bud, that reeks like bubblicious gum and fuel. I ran a decent amount so far my favs are-grandpa's breath, purple jellato, brandywine, and foul mouth to name a few. I'm about to pick up a bunch of cuts of hot rod(motorbreath15 x grandpa's breath).


Good to hear, I gotta pack of Humble Pie somewhere I'll need to pop


----------



## slim diggity (Mar 19, 2021)

Attitude


----------



## Detroitwill (Mar 19, 2021)

Ssh and skunk #1


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 19, 2021)

Yay, they came. And I got some reg garlic margy, cool!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 23, 2021)

YardG said:


> Ugh, I wish I hadn't slept on that Black Af/Skunky Brewster freebie. Gone.


I doubt I'll be popping them all anytime in this decade. If you want you can DM me...no strings, just looking to put smile on somebodies face today.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 23, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I doubt I'll be popping them all anytime in this decade. If you want you can DM me...no strings, just looking to put smile on somebodies face today.


I've been thinking about this lately. Its not what we plan to pop...its what year or decade we will do so


----------



## YardG (Mar 23, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I doubt I'll be popping them all anytime in this decade. If you want you can DM me...no strings, just looking to put smile on somebodies face today.


Very kind of you, but I'm in a similar boat waiting list wise... until I can find a way to be allowed to grow more plants at once most of the beans in my jars are waiting in line. Also, tbf, I do already have a pack of a different Skunky Brewster hybrid and a pack each of two different Black Af BXs (one from Strayfox and one from Schwaggy), and also maybe some other Black Af hybrid beans?

My desire to have all of the beans does not mean I should have all of the beans.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 23, 2021)

YardG said:


> Very kind of you, but I'm in a similar boat waiting list wise... until I can find a way to be allowed to grow more plants at once most of the beans in my jars are waiting in line. Also, tbf, I do already have a pack of a different Skunky Brewster hybrid and a pack each of two different Black Af BXs (one from Strayfox and one from Schwaggy), and also maybe some other Black Af hybrid beans?
> 
> My desire to have all of the beans does not mean I should have all of the beans.


I'm not 100% sure about that last sentence, but I'm smelling your cooking.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 24, 2021)

Just picked these up.


----------



## SwampYankee (Mar 24, 2021)

Got some bigfoot by sweet seeeds. Bought pretty much entirely because of the name


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 24, 2021)

Got some hazeman grape stomper x sour grapes f3 and clearwater dantes inferno.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Mar 24, 2021)

Romulan "BX1" romulan genetics


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 24, 2021)

SMAC!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 24, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> SMAC!
> View attachment 4861613


Where did you get that, I need that in my life!


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Where did you get that, I need that in my life!


Storefront - PoG DTLA. Online - beanbasement.nl
I was lucky enough my buddy was going to the drop and grabbed me one.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> SMAC!
> View attachment 4861613


Not the same cross as Super Lemon SMAC, which is Super Lemon Dawg x Mac
Nice score though.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Not the same cross as Super Lemon SMAC, which is Super Lemon Dawg x Mac
> Nice score though.


Doh. I just threw a shortened name out, my limited knowledge with genetics may predispose me to make errors like that. Should've checked.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 24, 2021)

Gorilla gas genetics - Sugar Barz


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Doh. I just threw a shortened name out, my limited knowledge with genetics may predispose me to make errors like that. Should've checked.


No problem
I bet that's a better cross anyway!

I have the Super Lemon SMAC.
I haven't smoked it yet, but I'm not overly impressed with it so far. 
Very loud on the touch.
Not much of a yielder and leafy.
The lemon smell is kind of a stretch in my opinion, it's more of an almost lemon industrial cleaner.
This is common in many Mac crosses - the Jack terps some love and hate.
My 2 Mac Stomper phenos have a similar theme


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

My last couple of buys.


----------



## ikushy420 (Mar 24, 2021)

Got runtz xl running rn

But am looking 2 buy Red gorilla xl and red strawberry banana. Also 420 fast buds i saw has some nice looking autos


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 24, 2021)

I remember when the Trainwreck first came out, I lived near Arcata at the time. I grew it both indoors and outdoors on the Mendocino coast one year. Years later my buddy was trying to sell some to a dispensary in the SF Bay Area and they said, "Why does everyone keep bringing us this shit?" I guess people got burned out on it after a while. I got a freebie 1/4oz from a spenso in Santa Ana years ago and it was not Trainwreck at all, no smell no taste.


----------



## anexgrower (Mar 24, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> View attachment 4857637
> 
> From IG: @crybabyorganics
> 
> ...


Where can I get some of that Error Code strain


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 24, 2021)

I cant stand Jack terps.... alot of novice people call it Apple terps also ...its like WTF lol


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 26, 2021)

Black Sands Ranch said:


> More beans have arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4746647
> 
> ...


Just got some testers from High Rule durban poison x zelda runtz and cereal milk x zelda runtz bout to find out


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 26, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> I'm hoping they pop. They are from 2012 haha


Did you get them to crack i been apprehensive i got a shitload of old stock i need to go through. I went 0/15 on some nightfire og by sin city but i think it couldve just been the method but all my seeds timebandit that i had got popped


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 26, 2021)

517redeye said:


> Did you get them to crack i been apprehensive i got a shitload of old stock i need to go through. I went 0/15 on some nightfire og by sin city but i think it couldve just been the method but all my seeds timebandit that i had got popped


They are in the vault. May pop the Alien Rock Candy sometime soon.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> I cant stand Jack terps.... alot of novice people call it Apple terps also ...its like WTF lol


So all those apple this and apple that crosses are just Jack terps?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 26, 2021)

Picked these up from GLO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So all those apple this and apple that crosses are just Jack terps?


Every jack herer and most of the crosses I've ran are spicy like peppers. Zero fruit? Must be missing something.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Every jack herer and most of the crosses I've ran are spicy like peppers. Zero fruit? Must be missing something.


I'm no expert but
I believe it's terpinoline that is the offender.
Kind of a poison apple - cyanide like terpene.
Think Trainwreck.
It may be the smell of a particular cut of Jack Herer?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 26, 2021)

Two different breeders. Freebies on top. I got two packs of Irukandji, been waiting for it to drop for years. Pie In the Sky is Boston Creme Pie x Legion OG Lemon Larry, and the other freebie is Biscotti Dough x Pineapple Upside Down Cake.


----------



## ikushy420 (Mar 26, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Two different breeders. Freebies on top. I got two packs of Irukandji, been waiting for it to drop for years. Pie In the Sky is Boston Creme Pie x Legion OG Lemon Larry, and the other freebie is Biscotti Dough x Pineapple Upside Down Cake.
> View attachment 4863596


what even are those twice baked pineapple ...  gawd damm would love to test them tho . Sounds nice


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 26, 2021)

ikushy420 said:


> what even are those twice baked pineapple ...  gawd damm would love to test them tho . Sounds nice


(Cookie Monster x Pineapple Trainwreck) BX3 x (Cookie Monster x Pineapple Trainwreck). My friend from Humboldt says it's got good flavor but not super punchy. He thinks this Biscotti cross will make it better.


----------



## go go kid (Mar 26, 2021)

dr grinspoon barneys farm
cbd critical cure barneys farm
wedding cake barneys farm
med gom 1.0 cbd crew
og kush from pick n mix seeds freebie
auto cbd 20-1 fast buds 42
cbd crack fast buds 42
og kush freebies from grizzly seed bank

all from GRIZZLY SEED BANK PROMO CODE GRIZZLY10 FOR 10 percent off order great customer service and great selection of seed banks to choose from


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 27, 2021)

Out here in SoCal we used to have the elite cut of Jack called J1... the apple smells remind me of it.. definitely terpinoline.. i get it in my Landrace Iranians... I hate that terp honestly.. its ceiling of power is meh


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 27, 2021)

I cant stop buying seeds.....just added Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 and Killer Queen to the collection....

I have Obsoul33ts Orange Sour Dub x FPOG that popped through the soil a few days ago....and yesterday one CSI Humboldt Bubblegum S1 popped through.....after this run or when I get another tent....Cinderella and KQ are definitely running


----------



## OVH (Mar 27, 2021)

The addiction continues... Popping that Charlevoix by 3rd coast next.


----------



## OVH (Mar 27, 2021)

Also, everything I’ve popped with AKBB karels haze crossed in it has been insane frosty and a great high.


----------



## Growbag22 (Mar 27, 2021)

Received some nice packs today


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm no expert but
> I believe it's terpinoline that is the offender.
> Kind of a poison apple - cyanide like terpene.
> Think Trainwreck.
> It may be the smell of a particular cut of Jack Herer?


Terpinolene gives a 'fresh' scent. Caryophyllene gives the spicy smell.


----------



## Growbag22 (Mar 27, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I've been thinking about this lately. Its not what we plan to pop...its what year or decade we will do so


I tell myself all the time that I have more seeds then I can ever grow in a lifetime. But the O.C.D. in me has me looking for something new all the time. Can you ever have too many? It's like collecting stamps or coins but with a much better reward.


----------



## OVH (Mar 27, 2021)

Growbag22 said:


> I tell myself all the time that I have more seeds then I can ever grow in a lifetime. But the O.C.D. in me has me looking for something new all the time. Can you ever have too many? It's like collecting stamps or coins but with a much better reward.


If there wasn’t plant counts think about how many different seeds one could run outdoor on half an acre in just one season... I hope that day comes in my lifetime.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

Candy Zkittlez #2 x OG Eddy. It's my first Dying Breed pack and I'm surprised to see that little F sticker. Their seeds aren't advertised as feminized so I always assumed they were regs. Guess I should have known by the price, which, Seed Cellar has them for 50 cheaper than everywhere else. There's 11 in the pack.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 27, 2021)

OVH said:


> The addiction continues... Popping that Charlevoix by 3rd coast next.


Always been curious about those Testarossa crosses


----------



## OVH (Mar 27, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Always been curious about those Testarossa crosses


A1 cross with it has me more excited that the PHC-sex grenade cross


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 27, 2021)

Part of my stimmy pack. All deals caught at the right time.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 28, 2021)

Ok so made my list purchase for a bit:

Green Rebel Farms - Sour Soda.....its Cherry AK-47 x Pomegrante kush (red pop pheno) crossed with top dawgs sour sis.....

Docs dank seeds - bear creek kush box

Hazeman seeds - chocolate thai F4

Hazeman seeds - grape stomper x sour grapes

And GuamMaineian Gardens - SR71 (purple kush)


Anyone try the SR71? Bear Creek Kush? Or Sour Soda?


----------



## OVH (Mar 28, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Ok so made my list purchase for a bit:
> 
> Green Rebel Farms - Sour Soda.....its Cherry AK-47 x Pomegrante kush (red pop pheno) crossed with top dawgs sour sis.....
> 
> ...


I ran the bear creek kush. Very interesting flavor and smell... couldn’t really tell what it was.. didn’t get any berry smells, just fresh fall spices and some sweet musk.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 28, 2021)

Auto Testers came yesterday!  Cookie Monster & OJ. Gonna run the Cookie Monster first.
Also just got in lemon tree x Durban poison by Stanky Dank Genetics


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 28, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Part of my stimmy pack. All deals caught at the right time. View attachment 4864716View attachment 4864717View attachment 4864718View attachment 4864719View attachment 4864720View attachment 4864721View attachment 4864722View attachment 4864723View attachment 4864724View attachment 4864725


Nice to see some Terp_Fiend in there. Have grown his gear in the past?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 28, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Nice to see some Terp_Fiend in there. Have grown his gear in the past?


Not yet.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 29, 2021)

The "F" sticker on the Dying Breed pack I posted on page 284 of this thread was put on there by Seed Cellar, they use stickers for inventory. I thought that might be the case, as they are a brick and mortar store. They apologized for the confusion. I'm thinking, Jesus Christ, please use any letter besides F or R for that!

So yeah, Dying Breed does not make fem seeds, just as I had always thought.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## idlewilder (Mar 29, 2021)

517redeye said:


> View attachment 4866191


Fire lineup


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

Got a old pack of lucky charms gonna use the lucky lime by useful to make a bx 
Got the f5 sfv og to hopefully find a nice male since that all should be a very uniform line got a bunch of cuts to touch. 
The jaws stuff just sounded fire maybe try and mix up the fpogf4 with the sfv.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 30, 2021)

BOOM

Rocbudinc hooked it up with the freebees (The Thing & Roc’s Auto Mix)

Also does anyone have any recommendations on a good seed storage organizer


----------



## cbizzle (Mar 30, 2021)

Well maybe I’m finally over my compulsive seed buying now that I’m popping. Have passed on several enticing packs. Even had some Mephisto packs in the cart yesterday and let em go. I’ve previously tried to score a few of those packs and have been unable or too slow. My last “purchase” was $7 bucks shipping for four free Mendocino Twenty 20 autoflower seeds and GLG still hooked it up with a freebie pack of C99 x Sunshine 4. Actually pumped for those freebies. Bean popping from here on out boys! (and gals)


----------



## Growbag22 (Mar 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> BOOM
> View attachment 4866446
> Rocbudinc hooked it up with the freebees (The Thing & Roc’s Auto Mix)
> 
> Also does anyone have any recommendations on a good seed storage organizer


Bunker Hill plastic ammo cans $7 at harbor freight. Fit close to 100 seed packs with silica gel packs in the bottom.


----------



## Growbag22 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Mar 30, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Ordered from attitude seed bank UK:
> 
> Brains Choice - KC Brains
> and
> Honduras - Ace Seeds.


Kc brains....most UNDERATED breeder on the planet.. try the bahia blackhead....you'll thank me later


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 30, 2021)

(Killer Malawi x Nevilles Haze) x Rootbeer Bx1


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> (Killer Malawi x Nevilles Haze) x Rootbeer Bx1


Who bred that one?
Sounds killer


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 30, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> (Killer Malawi x Nevilles Haze) x Rootbeer Bx1


So you found something with root beer, nice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> So you found something with root beer, nice


Cannarado did some work with rootbeer. I got a pack of ruby fruit which is rootbeer float x apple juice. Probably get to them later this year.

Edit: not rootbeer, it is rootbeer float. My bad


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cannarado did some work with rootbeer. I got a pack of ruby fruit which is rootbeer x apple juice. Probably get to them later this year.


Was this a limited release? The mean gene rootbeer? That’s a pretty cool cross


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 30, 2021)

Ye


Dreminen169 said:


> So you found something with root beer, nice


yes I did! But I want the straight rootbeer hahaha but also not complaining


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 30, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Who bred that one?
> Sounds killer


A guy named eclectic elegance, on insta as eclec.tic.elegance

the Malawi is from a friend of his and he crossed it with nev, then took the best mom from those seeds and crossed it with a real male rootbeer bx1 from a fellow from Australia, mean gene verified.

havent Pooped em yet but will def be showin em off


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cannarado did some work with rootbeer. I got a pack of ruby fruit which is rootbeer x apple juice. Probably get to them later this year.


I bought so many Bday crosses that he sent me over 30 of the Ruby Frost. He also sent me over 30 of the Apple Turnover. Its the only apple strains I have and didn't even know there was a root beer float strain. Those will be prob one of the largest hunts I'll undertake besides some Snowhigh Blueberry Blast or Blackberry Spacewreck.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Was this a limited release? The mean gene rootbeer? That’s a pretty cool cross


Cannarado does random ass drops and I think the apple juice crosses came out in like 2018 or 2019. I got the pack as replacement for him selling the East cake cross. 

The east cake (wedding cake x tk91) was a feminized strain but people were getting males from their packs. So its impossible to know what seeds you got in that pack.


----------



## go go kid (Mar 30, 2021)

Dr grindspoon barneys farm 
critical mass barneys farm with a free barneys farm wedding cake seed 
fastbuds auto crack
fastbuds auto cbd and some lovely free seeds too, 4 auto og kush and a med gom 1.0 with free og kush
seems like everybodys giving away OG KUSH this time round


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cannarado does random ass drops and I think the apple juice crosses came out in like 2018 or 2019. I got the pack as replacement for him selling the East cake cross.
> 
> The east cake (wedding cake x tk91) was a feminized strain but people were getting males from their packs. So its impossible to know what seeds you got in that pack.


ah okay so Ruby Fruit is (RootBeer Float x Apple Juice) and RootBeer Float isn't the same as mean genes rootbeer


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> ah okay so Ruby Fruit is (RootBeer Float x Apple Juice) and RootBeer Float isn't the same as mean genes rootbeer


Gotcha. I forgot it had the float part. Haven't looked at that pack since I put it in the vault.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 1, 2021)

Got these from Great Lake Genetics. Was incredibly happy to see Ma gooey x LBF. The cake fighter x Sunshine #4 is a good candidate for f2's and lots of pheno hunting.
I already have Katsu's Schromba in flower nearing her end so I grabbed 3 more as freebies.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 1, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Got these from Great Lake Genetics. Was incredibly happy to see Ma gooey x LBF. The cake fighter x Sunshine #4 is a good candidate for f2's and lots of pheno hunting.
> I already have Katsu's Schromba in flower nearing her end so I grabbed 3 more as freebies. View attachment 4868448


Ive got a couple of those Gooey Fighter's going right now. Just flipped them. Super vigorous plants


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 1, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Ive got a couple of those Gooey Fighter's going right now. Just flipped them. Super vigorous plants


I think anything his LBF hits is legit. Vigorous healthy incredibly frosty with Awesome high. 
I absolutely loved his LVTK lbf cross.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 1, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4867523


Are you popping those soon? I will be dropping a few Specimen X into seedling soil tomorrow night.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 1, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Are you popping those soon? I will be dropping a few Specimen X into seedling soil tomorrow night.


I popped a Specimen X


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## FamMan (Apr 2, 2021)

KD1 and Ghost OG x Sky Jaro from Menegene/Freeborn
Grabbed them for my outdoor run this year. Should be in mailbox today! I'm stoked!


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 2, 2021)

Just sent some money to Doc D for some packs. Not sure if I’ll get to them this run, but I really want to try them all. Really really like his selections. I’ll have to order some more from him in July when the Bandaid Haze he does comes back in.


----------



## FamMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Will be my first outdoor run. I have heard great things about his gear outdoors. Nothing like open a mailbox to some


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 2, 2021)

42 x Yukmouth Koolato= 42 Hellcat (only 5 packs prerelease)
Amish Glo (bottom right) is a lemon pledge pheno of Hellraiser OG crossed back to Hell Face on Fire.
Jadelatto is called TKO now.
TVSB website is down right now but he's still in business.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 2, 2021)

I said my last purchase was my last purchase for a while.....but today I pulled the trigger on:

CSI Humboldt - Mendo Purps S1
Mz Jill Genetics - Jilly Bean
Bodhi Seeds - Strawberry Headband

My collection is getting bigger...so many strains I wanna pop


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 2, 2021)

Most recent. On a bit of a splurge lately.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2021)

Last seed purchase.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 3, 2021)

Archive and kos


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 3, 2021)

Anyone here know much about high rule genetics? I got a bunch of these Zelda runtz as freebies (18 beans total) and the strain looks fire, but I haven’t heard much about these guys or the triforce OG (I guess it’s TK, GOG, and Wookiee 15). I see this same pack listed for $150 on Neptune for whatever that’s worth. These came with a pack of Pure Michigan F2 from 3rd Coast and a pack of Tampico from envy on two separate orders. Both through @Pack Banditz Seed Bank . 
Not my most recent purchase just the most recent one to arrive. Got some new gushers crosses from Rado inbound.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone here know much about high rule genetics? I got a bunch of these Zelda runtz as freebies (18 beans total) and the strain looks fire, but I haven’t heard much about these guys or the triforce OG (I guess it’s TK, GOG, and Wookiee 15). I see this same pack listed for $150 on Neptune for whatever that’s worth. These came with a pack of Pure Michigan F2 from 3rd Coast and a pack of Tampico from envy on two separate orders. Both through @Pack Banditz Seed Bank . View attachment 4869741
> Not my most recent purchase just the most recent one to arrive. Got some new gushers crosses from Rado inbound.


Buy 1 get 1 free for $60 at empirebreedingco.com
I don't know anything about them. Can't wait to see someone do a grow journal. I wish i would have got some before i was put on seed restrictions lol


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Last seed purchase.


I would have named the Ohio Deathstar one Sexland, but that's just me. If you don't follow sports, it's a Cleveland Cavaliers reference. Man, you must like that strain even more that I liked the Irukandji (I bought two packs).


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I would have named the Ohio Deathstar one Sexland, but that's just me. If you don't follow sports, it's a Cleveland Cavaliers reference. Man, you must like that strain even more that I liked the Irukandji (I bought two packs).


I've never grown it, but I have a feeling there will be something good in it plus it's been out of stock for a grip so I wanted to stock up.

I also grew Irukandji
Great strain.
Irukandji


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 3, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Buy 1 get 1 free for $60 at empirebreedingco.com
> I don't know anything about them. Can't wait to see someone do a grow journal. I wish i would have got some before i was put on seed restrictions lol


I’ll definitely start them soon because I talked to the dude on IG and he was really cool. Huge Rado fan and said he’d send me a shirt and some testers. Definitely seems like he’s a solid breeder and I like the idea of supporting some breeders that aren’t huge.


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 4, 2021)

Just pulled the trigger on these

TKNL5 Haze F3 (TK dom) from AKBB
Purple NL x Neville’s Haze from AKBB 
Granola Funk from Bodhi
Lemon G x 88g13hp v2 from Bodhi 
Black triangle x strawberry milk from Bodhi 

Just got these from my mailbox the other day:

Angelica from Bodhi 
Black Raspberry from Bodhi 
Forest Queen from Bodhi 
Bananas and oranges from useful seeds
Moby grape from vashon

I was buying the mephisto beans when they switched to the Monday morning drop schedule but I think Bodhi has been getting all the love from me recently lol the AKBB haze crosses will be my first haze grow and I’m excited for some thing new to grow / nostalgic to smoke


----------



## Railage (Apr 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I bought so many Bday crosses that he sent me over 30 of the Ruby Frost. He also sent me over 30 of the Apple Turnover. Its the only apple strains I have and didn't even know there was a root beer float strain. Those will be prob one of the largest hunts I'll undertake besides some Snowhigh Blueberry Blast or Blackberry Spacewreck.


I have about 88 Blueberry Blast seeds left. I need to get around to them before it’s too late but there’s just so much shit now to run.


----------



## ebcrew (Apr 4, 2021)

WheresMIweed? said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these
> 
> TKNL5 Haze F3 (TK dom) from AKBB
> Purple NL x Neville’s Haze from AKBB
> ...


Do you have any info on Vashon? I got a freebie pack of his gear Uber Diesel but I cant find much info on the breeder.


----------



## higher self (Apr 4, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Do you have any info on Vashon? I got a freebie pack of his gear Uber Diesel but I cant find much info on the breeder.


Sour Diesel x Vashon Kush, the VK seems to be a local strain. Haven't ran any of the Vashon gear just saw it while window shopping lol


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 4, 2021)

Just picked up some White Runtz S1 from Compound Genetics. Hoping to find something better than what I've seen in the dispensary, which I thought was really good.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 4, 2021)

Just grabbed some Orange Piff and Sour Dubb Diesel from Top Dawg. Going to pop some of those, some Doc D, Bodhi, and Shoreline next week or so. 

Edit: Went back and grabbed some MVP from DVG and Chick-O-Stick from Cannarado. Was trying to run fems for the next run or two, but said screw it. Ha.


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 5, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Do you have any info on Vashon? I got a freebie pack of his gear Uber Diesel but I cant find much info on the breeder.


No information other than what I saw on jbc. I thought it was Thugpug Moby grape at first but looks like it’s Vashon. I popped all 4 freebies so I will be finding out


----------



## StillDigging (Apr 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, google hasn't either, got a pic of the breeders label?


I bred the Bovine Judas. It was a combination of a Qrazy Train pheno I selected from 20 or so females and a Tangie X RD1 cross that way gifted to me by a trusted friend in Colorado. I only produced so many seeds but I know a lot of breeders that used it, I’m guessing you got yours from Adam or Randall?


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 5, 2021)

Just picked up Ghost OG x Girl Scout Cookies for my outdoor grow this year. Super stoked to try it out.


----------



## ebcrew (Apr 5, 2021)

WheresMIweed? said:


> No information other than what I saw on jbc. I thought it was Thugpug Moby grape at first but looks like it’s Vashon. I popped all 4 freebies so I will be finding out


let us know how it goes


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 5, 2021)

I KEEP BUYING SEEDS lol

Just added:

Ethos - Super Lemon Haze (Jack Herer x Lemon Skunk)

The Cube - Sweet Candy Haze (Island Sweet Skunk x Mango Haze)


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 6, 2021)

Been after some UGORG for a while now and jabbas stash sounds amazing!


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 6, 2021)

I needed a fast sativa and something tangie. So I bought Tangie and a pack of C99.


----------



## Wake_n_bake73 (Apr 6, 2021)

These are my latest purchases outlaw seeds Dosi Berry punch, muffin Berry and Sat Okh 
The Dosi Berry Punch is getting popped next I think


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 6, 2021)

STEVE!!!!


----------



## savali (Apr 7, 2021)

New heat


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 9, 2021)

Got these packs of LIT gear from GLO. The lgmo and KY jealous were freebies.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 9, 2021)

Got my freezer today and sorted out all my seeds minus a couple orders still due. I might end up getting rid of the boxes, might not. They're ok for now tho. The award for largest group of packs from one breeder goes to....AKBB!!! They come in at an even 40 strains including freebies.


----------



## Token Dankies (Apr 9, 2021)

Jinxproof Genetics - Game On (Go Time x 9lb Hammer) and Plastered (Big Shack x 9lb Hammer)

Haven't been able to get my hands on seeds in a long while and it feels so good , put them right into sprouting.


----------



## wilson510 (Apr 9, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Got my freezer today and sorted out all my seeds minus a couple orders still due. I might end up getting rid of the boxes, might not. They're ok for now tho. The award for largest group of packs from one breeder goes to....AKBB!!! They come in at an even 40 strains including freebies.
> View attachment 4874980
> View attachment 4874981
> View attachment 4874982
> ...


do you just sort it by breeder? Im wondering how would you know which ones are fem or reg because some breeders are too lazy to note it lol


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 9, 2021)

wilson510 said:


> do you just sort it by breeder? Im wondering how would you know which ones are fem or reg because some breeders are too lazy to note it lol


I have them all written down in a notebook. Each strain is labeled reg or fem and the count of seeds if visible. If not, I list what it's sold/labeled as. When I want to see what i have the notebook helps me from unnecessarily opening the freezer.


----------



## myscreenname (Apr 9, 2021)

Platinum delight(sin city), trilock(red eyes), btyog (redeyes), also recieved some free naked city cookies(sin city 3 pack)


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 10, 2021)

GLO had a big drop of Strayfox's gear. Picked up Frosty D (Archive's Sour d cut x starfighter), Soul-fighter (dragonsoul x starfighter) and purple Bubba rift (katsu Bubba x alien rift) x purple Kandahar. 
The soul fighter will be involved in a Blood pheno hunt using it and three other Dragonsoul crosses (Bodhi's Dragonsbloodhp and Cosmic Serpent and Second Generation's key lime chem). Will start all packs and only keep the blood phenos for a pollen chuck. The Blood pheno is one of my favorites to grow.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Apr 12, 2021)

20 thh x 20 oh plus freebies for 80 quid
I'll add pictures when they show up
shout out to proseeds.co.uk


----------



## Yande (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh my heart weeps looking at those pics. Been tryin' to buy seeds here in Aust., and all I get is.. "awaiting customs inbound.." and that is all I get. Not even recognition of seizure... Getting tired of donating $'s to foreign seed companies. Got 3 orders on the go at the moment.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## La0laEsMia (Apr 13, 2021)

Just starting my first grow. Wanted to get some proper genetics for my first run, so I purchased a pack of Shiloh Z (limited release collab from TH Seeds x Massive Creations). It's a cross between Shiloh's personal cut of Zkittlez and a pure Afghani. 

And I also got a pack of Strawberry Glue (Goji Glue x Strawbanana Cream), also TH Seeds x Massive Creations. This seems to have been well reviewed, but I can't find much on Shiloh Z. 

They threw in a free 10 pack of Northern Lights #2 x Chem x OPG too. Looks like I will have a bit of a variety in my new garden!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 13, 2021)

5x Unicorn sherbert
2x Royal jellato


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> 5x Unicorn sherbert
> 2x Royal jellato


Bet that royal is gonna be fire love bacio crosses


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 13, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Bet that royal is gonna be fire love bacio crosses


Yeah I was surprised when I seen these available, and at a discount. Pretty excited for them and definitely at the top of the list. Big fan of the Bacio myself


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Yeah I was surprised when I seen these available, and at a discount. Pretty excited for them and definitely at the top of the list. Big fan of the Bacio myself


Same I have Truffle Pig (gelato 41 x maitai) going and it's got killer phenos


----------



## go go kid (Apr 14, 2021)

well impressed with the new tin with clear panel from dutch passion compassion lime and a free power plant x think differant auto


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 14, 2021)

Durban Thai High Flyer F3s from AKBB were calling my name. Can’t wait to pull the ceilings off my high


----------



## cbizzle (Apr 14, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Got my freezer today and sorted out all my seeds minus a couple orders still due. I might end up getting rid of the boxes, might not. They're ok for now tho. The award for largest group of packs from one breeder goes to....AKBB!!! They come in at an even 40 strains including freebies.
> View attachment 4874980
> View attachment 4874981
> View attachment 4874982
> ...


Kickass! Its cool to see other people’s collections. You have some of what I’ve collected and a lot of what I haven’t.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## savali (Apr 15, 2021)

Waiting on alot more


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 15, 2021)

savali said:


> Waiting on alot more


How is that Pineapple Fields? I've heard its pretty stellar. You have some nice lookin packs there.


----------



## savali (Apr 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> How is that Pineapple Fields? I've heard its pretty stellar. You have some nice lookin packs there.


I haven't popped them yet...but I grew it a few years ago and it was amazing....straight pineapple juice nose and taste


----------



## sirtalis (Apr 15, 2021)

Both from CSI:
Bubba Kush x Old Family Purple
Mendocino Purple Urkle 3.5


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 16, 2021)

Yande said:


> Oh my heart weeps looking at those pics. Been tryin' to buy seeds here in Aust., and all I get is.. "awaiting customs inbound.." and that is all I get. Not even recognition of seizure... Getting tired of donating $'s to foreign seed companies. Got 3 orders on the go at the moment.. Fingers crossed..


Go attitude or midweek song mate, never failed me in Aus.


----------



## Budly McBudface (Apr 16, 2021)

Just received confirmation that my payment processed and a shipment from Seedsman is on the way.

With their 420 special, there are actually more "freebies" than ones I paid for.

Paid for (3 each): Blue Gelato 41, Acapulco Gold, Durban Poison, Green Crack, Romulan

Freebies (3 each): Blueberry, White Widow, Critical XL, NY Diesel, Purple Haze, NL Big Bud

Throw in the one bonus Romulan seed, that's 34 beans for just over $140.

If it can make it to my mailbox, I'll be set for the next few years.


----------



## Yande (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Go attitude or midweek song mate, never failed me in Aus.


Thanks for the heads up, though my order with Attitude sat at Gatwick UK for around 3 weeks and then never got past "awaiting inbound Melb, April 1." midweek song, will check out.
Cavemans seeds here in Aust., came thru in 4 days, though not the greatest variety of genetics.. Beggars can't be choosers..
Members here have been of great assist.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 17, 2021)

Freebies on bottom.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Apr 18, 2021)

4/20 goodies, so far... 
Vashon: Cactus Flower, Mysterian II x Vashon Kush 
Mosca: Cheese-sus Christ 
Kos: Riffraff Thai 
(Freebies)
Katsu: Shromba 
Pistil Positive: Lusus Nature


----------



## La0laEsMia (Apr 19, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> View attachment 4878883


looks like you got a bunch of winners in there! I also just got a pack of the Urkle Lemons from Skunk House  Couldn't resist a good price on them. Have you grown any Souvenir gear before? You must like them.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 19, 2021)

I’m a fucking addict, but I’ve been wanting Pineapple Fields for awhile now. Also got Grape Cream Cake F1 from Bloom Seed Co, even though I have Purple Ice Water already. Both were on sale at Deeply Rooted SB for 30% and 20% off respectively.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

I tried looking for a thread for Green Rebel Farms but nothing came up in the search. I just picked up my first strain from them called Sour Soda. Its Strawberry Soda x Sour Sis. One day when I pop them I'll give them their own thread if it doesn't get made by then


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 19, 2021)

TH Seeds Melonsicle and Orangsicle from Attitude. Got 20 free fems seeds with my order


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> TH Seeds Melonsicle and Orangsicle from Attitude. Got 20 free fems seeds with my order


What were the fems? That's a lot of freebies for fems.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> What were the fems? That's a lot of freebies for fems.


Some of these had 2 seeds for free

FEMINIZED UFO #1 Europa Seeds Purple Diesel Daze 

FEMINIZED UFO #2 Freedom of Seeds Godberry

FEMINIZED UFO #3 Garden of Green Seeds Critical XXL

FEMINIZED UFO #4 G13 Labs Seeds Blueberry Gum #2

T H Seeds Mont Blanc 

Bomb Seeds AUTO THC Bomb

The Gold Line by Cali Connection Seeds Passion Berry 

Green House Seeds Dark Phoenix

G13 Labs Seeds Gigabud 

Rare Dankness Seeds Grape OX

Pheno Finder Seeds Rainbowcake

Barneys Farm Seeds Peyote Critical

DNA Genetics Seeds Lemon OG Kush 

Emerald Triangle Seeds Candyland

T H Seeds Promo Pack

T H Seeds MelonSicle


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 20, 2021)

I had to pull the trigger on 2 seperate orders today

1st order:

Obsoul33t Genetics - Alien Sour Apple (Alien Technology x sour apple)

Obsoul33t Genetics - Alien Orange Gum (Alien Technology x Orange Bubblegum)

Relentless Genetics - Cherry Cookie Haze (Cherry Cookies x SSH f3)


I thought I was done right there. Then I saw dcseedexchange with all hazemans gear freshly dropped and discounted to $48 a 12pack so i went crazy lol

2nd order:

All Hazeman Gear:

Super Strawberry Diesel 
Strawberry Cough
Durban Poison F2
88 G13/Hashplant
Blue Bubba Kush


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 20, 2021)

sirtalis said:


> Both from CSI:
> Bubba Kush x Old Family Purple
> Mendocino Purple Urkle 3.5


Awesome. I love anything bubba lol and ive been wanting the urkle!

I'm in my 1st grow right now. I have a CSI Bubblegum S1 that looks awesome in veg right now....its 1 of 3 strains and it looks the best by far...i have some Mendocino Purple S1 I'm running next run too.


----------



## higher self (Apr 21, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Then I saw dcseedexchange with all hazemans gear freshly dropped and discounted to $48 a 12pack so i went crazy
> 
> All Hazeman Gear:
> 
> ...


Thought I was done spending until you posted this. I didn't go brazy like you but got what I wanted, thanks!


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 21, 2021)

higher self said:


> Thought I was done spending until you posted this. I didn't go brazy like you but got what I wanted, thanks!


Anytime! I've been trying to get those packs of the strawberries and 88g13 Hashplant for years and every time they sell out by the time I go to buy them, I'm super stoked! And the Blue Bubba ive been debating for a while and durban poison i actually bought a half oz of and love so figured I would grow it myself


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

Rado- moneyguns and apple flambe...also compound grapegasoline s1, california raisins, and pink certz.


----------



## YardG (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I tried looking for a thread for Green Rebel Farms but nothing came up in the search. I just picked up my first strain from them called Sour Soda. Its Strawberry Soda x Sour Sis. One day when I pop them I'll give them their own thread if it doesn't get made by then


From what he's posted on IG I take it he (fka Mota) got some sort of other job and is getting out of the seed business? I bought a few packs of him last year, Petrolia Pink, Tin Foil Hat, BlueMoonWizard , and the Swamp Gas BX. Nice to see DCSE still has his gear.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 21, 2021)

Got the Cool Blue's in mail yesterday and also ordered Darkhorse's Bad Grandpa - #GrandpasBreath x (#LemonSkunk x #AlienKushF2) x #LemonTwizzler (#KosherTangie x #CherryPie) x (#LemonSkunk x #AlienKushF2) and Green Team's Pie Tree (lemon tree s1 x pie 95). After growing out Pie95 last grow anxious to see what the lemon tree adds. Had to take advantage of 35% off for 420.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> From what he's posted on IG I take it he (fka Mota) got some sort of other job and is getting out of the seed business? I bought a few packs of him last year, Petrolia Pink, Tin Foil Hat, BlueMoonWizard , and the Swamp Gas BX. Nice to see DCSE still has his gear.


No shit huh? So these are out of production then? I had to decide between the Sour Soda and that BMW. Might go back and get a few more lol.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 21, 2021)

Poppin next


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 21, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Poppin next View attachment 4884212


Going to be some incredible terps going on with that grow. Enjoy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 21, 2021)

All the lastest new editions.
Growing out numnum nilla wafer and goji margy now 
Got a male goji separated Making goji margy f2 

currently smoking double tap, double dipped strawberries

those others from previous post goin in water today


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 21, 2021)

Goldca$hgold - 3rd coast 
Nightmare runtz - sin city
Truffle cake - inhouse
Mac f3 - sour gen
Sundae driver bx - cannarado


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## antonioverde (Apr 21, 2021)

Check out the karma g collab and tonygreens tortured beans.

Just dropped gorilla bubble bx5 x sour diesel bx4!


----------



## savali (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 22, 2021)

Mail just came.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Apr 22, 2021)

Green team genetics 9ho5t fritter-fresh tank box set


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 24, 2021)

My first Swamp Boys pack, love the cool box and artwork.




B from Strainly gets the coolest bag award, and I wasn't expecting the free pack of Timewreck, thanks man!


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 24, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> View attachment 4886288
> View attachment 4886289
> 
> My first Swamp Boys pack, love the cool box and artwork.
> ...


Awesome that you were able to grab TGA Genetics.....i've been wanting to do the same so i grabbed Jilly Bean F2 from Mz Jill....careful not blacking out your name & address on here man.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 24, 2021)

Just realized that looks like an awesome fake name lol


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Just realized that looks like an awesome fake name lol


Yeah Burnie O' Keefe, why he so high? Coolest bag ever.

For TGA check this out, someone posted the link the other day.
Genetic-Supply.com


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 24, 2021)

couldn’t pass on the 420 deals, no more purchases until Black Friday. I hope


----------



## YardG (Apr 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Just realized that looks like an awesome fake name lol


Took me a second to figure that one out too... noticed the mailing price and the date on the postmark and it all became clear.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Apr 24, 2021)

Not a seed purchase but a win on IG .. Cant go wrong with free Gear. From a breeder on IG named @ woodland_valley_seeds. Check him out pretty cool guy answered my questions on the lineage since its wrong on the package. If im not wrong its fire og from humboldt seed co x ( dj shorts bb x josey W's GG4 ) No name for it and i think ill just leave it like that.  16 healthy seeds !


----------



## savali (Apr 24, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Mail just came.View attachment 4885047


That kush lock sounds fiiiiiiire


----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

2 x barneys farm lemon potion
philosafer seeds lemon auto cbd1
and 4 northan lights cbd from pyramid seeds
got 2 auto mredmix pureish cbd as freebies and the rest are yet to arrive


----------



## hilltopblazer (Apr 24, 2021)

Just finalizing some Useful Chem 4 x Choc. D, all set after that! But I'm so bummed I missed the Blueberry Dub, still hoping for to add that!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 24, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Not a seed purchase but a win on IG .. Cant go wrong with free Gear. From a breeder on IG named @ woodland_valley_seeds. Check him out pretty cool guy answered my questions on the lineage since its wrong on the package. If im not wrong its fire og from humboldt seed co x ( dj shorts bb x josey W's GG4 ) No name for it and i think ill just leave it like that.  16 healthy seeds !View attachment 4886876


I follow them too. I really wish people wouldn't label crosses like this. The Fire OG and GG#4 should be clone only, which would mean the Blueberry was the male in the mix, so I would assume it's actually GG#4 X (Fire OG X Blueberry).


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 25, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Poppin next View attachment 4884212


Everyone snagging up the moneygun from rado, literally sold out in 2 mins when I was on the rado site


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I follow them too. I really wish people wouldn't label crosses like this. The Fire OG and GG#4 should be clone only, which would mean the Blueberry was the male in the mix, so I would assume it's actually GG#4 X (Fire OG X Blueberry).


...so I asked on his most recent IG post and the answer was that it was "(Blueberry female X GG4 male) X Fire OG clone" but they posted the comment and deleted it. Doesn't make much sense at all with the way it's labeled (also different in the description on their own website, where the Fire OG and GG4 are in opposite spots from what's on the packs and the descripton says "Joesy Whales' Gorilla Glue #4"). Doubly doesn't make sense that GG4 would be the male in the Blueberry cross without stating that it's a BX. And especially doesn't make sense that they posted and deleted the comment. EDIT: And now he just said the Gorilla Glue #4 male came from Joesy. I give up. Seems like dude is making shit up as he goes. 2nd EDIT: I left it at that and didn't say anything in response to that claim. Checked back 30 minutes or so later and I'm blocked.


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 25, 2021)

Blueberry iced cream - Red Eye 
Blue meanie - AKBB 
Wonder Wookie - Bodhi 
Mac Stackz - Clearwater 

Freebies 
Tree spirit - red eye 
Snow monkey - bodhi 
Kali mist x A1- AKBB


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Blueberry iced cream - Red Eye
> Blue meanie - AKBB
> Wonder Wookie - Bodhi
> Mac Stackz - Clearwater
> ...


That Blueberry Iced Cream looks amazing. I've seen tons of different people's pics of it and all have looked like a hashmaker's wet dream.


----------



## higher self (Apr 25, 2021)

To cap my 420 splurging for real for real, I ended it 60 fem cbd seeds. Seeds I got from Greenpoint/Fortuna were trash so wanted some more CBD seeds to play with


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> To cap my 420 splurging for real for real, I ended it 60 fem cbd seeds. Seeds I got from Greenpoint/Fortuna were trash so wanted some more CBD seeds to play with


What did you pick up? I kinda want to play with the Alpen Gleaux from High Alpine.


----------



## higher self (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> What did you pick up? I kinda want to play with the Alpen Gleaux from High Alpine.


Magic Bullet x Berry Blossom from Med Tree
Chardonnay x Haute Sauce from High Alpine

There are pretty much testers though but thats fine with me for the price. I slept on cbd flower for the longest & need a keeper around


----------



## Vbz.420 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> ...so I asked on his most recent IG post and the answer was that it was "(Blueberry female X GG4 male) X Fire OG clone" but they posted the comment and deleted it. Doesn't make much sense at all with the way it's labeled (also different in the description on their own website, where the Fire OG and GG4 are in opposite spots from what's on the packs and the descripton says "Joesy Whales' Gorilla Glue #4"). Doubly doesn't make sense that GG4 would be the male in the Blueberry cross without stating that it's a BX. And especially doesn't make sense that they posted and deleted the comment. EDIT: And now he just said the Gorilla Glue #4 male came from Joesy. I give up. Seems like dude is making shit up as he goes. 2nd EDIT: I left it at that and didn't say anything in response to that claim. Checked back 30 minutes or so later and I'm blocked.


No way he blocked u ? Lol what else u tell him? Yeah idk i really wished i got a straight answer as well but we'll have to see when i open these beans. From what he told me it was the bb and GG4 he grew from seeds. The GG being male and BB female and the fire og a cut he got while back So i tried to connect the dots but it seems like its all a big mixup. He was honest enough to ship these out on the quicks so there maybe has to be something good to look forward to.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> No way he blocked u ? Lol what else u tell him? Yeah idk i really wished i got a straight answer as well but we'll have to see when i open these beans. From what he told me it was the bb and GG4 he grew from seeds. The GG being male and BB female and the fire og a cut he got while back So i tried to connect the dots but it seems like its all a big mixup. He was honest enough to ship these out on the quicks so there maybe has to be something good to look forward to.


Yeah I wasn't rude to him at all. The first comment was asking him to clarify the lineage because I didn't understand the way it was written and why they weren't in the same order on the website and the pack and that's when he posted the first comment then deleted it. While he was deleting it, I asked where the GG4 male came from because it had to be a backcross not "GG #4" since #4 was the female keeper cut Joesy selected and not the name of the strain, then he said again it was the male crossed to a female Blueberry and hit to the Fire OG and he posted it in some other fucked up order with parentheses this time, so I said that the universal way of listing the lineage is female first, pollen donor second with parentheses to denote the lineage of the parent plants if needed. Then his next comment was "my GG4 male came from Joesy" to which I never replied then later found myself blocked. Whatever. Just seems like a newbie grower not really understanding how things work and feeling personally attacked by someone just seeking information.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Yeah I wasn't rude to him at all. The first comment was asking him to clarify the lineage because I didn't understand the way it was written and why they weren't in the same order on the website and the pack and that's when he posted the first comment then deleted it. While he was deleting it, I asked where the GG4 male came from because it had to be a backcross not "GG #4" since #4 was the female keeper cut Joesy selected and not the name of the strain, then he said again it was the male crossed to a female Blueberry and hit to the Fire OG and he posted it in some other fucked up order with parentheses this time, so I said that the universal way of listing the lineage is female first, pollen donor second with parentheses to denote the lineage of the parent plants if needed. Then his next comment was "my GG4 male came from Joesy" to which I never replied then later found myself blocked. Whatever. Just seems like a newbie grower not really understanding how things work and feeling personally attacked by someone just seeking information.


Yeah id be a little surprised but knowing how the community can be sometimes its not that big of a shock. I guess theres only one way of finding out whats to these beans lol


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Yeah id be a little surprised but knowing how the community can be sometimes its not that big of a shock. I guess theres only one way of finding out whats to these beans lol


True. Just hope it's not bagseed. It's hard to know who some of these people are on IG. I think it'd be pretty easy to go from 100 to 1000 followers in a couple of days with a strategic giveaway or two. I wonder how many people are just good self-promoters more than anything. Plus you know there's always the people who make seeds with every plant that grows in their garden no matter what it is (and not always on purpose). Not trying to imply any of that about woodland valley, just kind of been wondering about the state of the whole thing and where it's headed.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> True. Just hope it's not bagseed. It's hard to know who some of these people are on IG. I think it'd be pretty easy to go from 100 to 1000 followers in a couple of days with a strategic giveaway or two. I wonder how many people are just good self-promoters more than anything. Plus you know there's always the people who make seeds with every plant that grows in their garden no matter what it is (and not always on purpose). Not trying to imply any of that about woodland valley, just kind of been wondering about the state of the whole thing and where it's headed.


Most definitely not wrong about that Fam.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 25, 2021)

savali said:


> That kush lock sounds fiiiiiiire


Yeah I wonder where he got those. I just found a bank called Breeders Direct but they don't have that strain.
I had a few friends years ago that loved the Irene for it's potency. I was into OG Kush and strains with more flavor at the time, but that Sour Bubble cross sounds good.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Yeah I wonder where he got those. I just found a bank called Breeders Direct but they don't have that strain.
> I had a few friends years ago that loved the Irene for it's potency. I was into OG Kush and strains with more flavor at the time, but that Sour Bubble cross sounds good.


Pipsweed (Souvenir Seed Co.) did a limited direct release of the Silver Pearl S1s a week or so ago to help out some friends whose house burnt down. The Kush Lock regs were a freebie for donating payment for the S1s directly to the GoFundMe for his friends rather than paying him.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Pipsweed (Souvenir Seed Co.) did a limited direct release of the Silver Pearl S1s a week or so ago to help out some friends whose house burnt down. The Kush Lock regs were a freebie for donating payment for the S1s directly to the GoFundMe for his friends rather than paying him.


Nice freebie! I did find Silver Pearl x Irene in stock, which also sounds good.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Nice freebie! I did find Silver Pearl x Irene in stock, which also sounds good.


I've heard the Soureen is really, really nice. It's just more than I'm willing to pay for a pack of seeds, the Silver Pearl S1s being the rare exception. I used to love Silver Pearl back in the late 90s and haven't seen it since and don't really trust Sensi Seeds enough at this point to take a chance on anything they're selling these days, so I've been waiting for these to come back around for a long time.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I've heard the Soureen is really, really nice. It's just more than I'm willing to pay for a pack of seeds, the Silver Pearl S1s being the rare exception. I used to love Silver Pearl back in the late 90s and haven't seen it since and don't really trust Sensi Seeds enough at this point to take a chance on anything they're selling these days, so I've been waiting for these to come back around for a long time.


The Soureen is the Kush Lock or something different?


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> The Soureen is the Kush Lock or something different?


Soureen is whatever Sour Diesel cut he has hit with the reversed Irene (EDIT: not Silver Pearl). Last I saw, they were $225 a pack for 6 fems.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

I initially messed that up. Soureen is Sour D X Irene. Silvereen is Silver Pearl X Irene.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I initially messed that up. Soureen is Sour D X Irene. Silvereen is Silver Pearl X Irene.


Well it's good that someone is breeding with the Irene. I thought the only Irene you could find now was already crossed to OG.
I'll have to follow him on IG and get some of these.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 25, 2021)

The Soureen is really nice.


----------



## higher self (Apr 25, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Well it's good that someone is breeding with the Irene. I thought the only Irene you could find now was already crossed to OG.
> I'll have to follow him on IG and get some of these.


I'm tryina make s2's one day


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'm tryina make s2's one day


Right on, keep us posted!


----------



## higher self (Apr 25, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Right on, keep us posted!


For sure, its one of my fav OG's along with Ghost. Only have one S1 pack & would like to preserve if I can. I also made a nice cross of it that I lost, called it Rudegirl want to make more of that.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Apr 25, 2021)

Gorrila glue...wedding cake and purple punch...all autoa all from Barney's Farm


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Yeah I wasn't rude to him at all. The first comment was asking him to clarify the lineage because I didn't understand the way it was written and why they weren't in the same order on the website and the pack and that's when he posted the first comment then deleted it. While he was deleting it, I asked where the GG4 male came from because it had to be a backcross not "GG #4" since #4 was the female keeper cut Joesy selected and not the name of the strain, then he said again it was the male crossed to a female Blueberry and hit to the Fire OG and he posted it in some other fucked up order with parentheses this time, so I said that the universal way of listing the lineage is female first, pollen donor second with parentheses to denote the lineage of the parent plants if needed. Then his next comment was "my GG4 male came from Joesy" to which I never replied then later found myself blocked. Whatever. Just seems like a newbie grower not really understanding how things work and feeling personally attacked by someone just seeking information.


I thought gg#4 was a bag seed most likely from a hermie plant, so feminized?

Definitely no male gg#4.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought gg#4 was a bag seed most likely from a hermie plant, so feminized?
> 
> Definitely no male gg#4.


I think Gorilla Glue was an intentional cross Joesy made with some combination of Sour Dubb, Chem Sis, and Chocolate Diesel and the #4 was the one he kept. There's also a #1 cut that they have.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought gg#4 was a bag seed most likely from a hermie plant, so feminized?
> 
> Definitely no male gg#4.


just found this:

Unknown or Legendary - Gorilla Glue #4
Gorilla Glue #4 gets it names from the trichomes that "glue" up the scissors when manicuring this baby.

Gorilla Glue #4 was accidently created by Joesy Whales when some Chem Sis plants he was growing hermied and pollinated his Sour Dubb. Tired of seeded gardens, Joesy tossed out the strain. But his buddy, Mardogg, still had some seeds. Mardogg popped the beans years later and ended up with 4 pheno's of the GG, deciding #4 was worth keeping.

Joesy Whales: i have been getting alot of questions about the gg4 so im going to tell everyone how it went down, a few years ago i was growing sour dubb and chem sister and some others, the chem sis threw a couple nanners and hit the sour dubb, i held those seeds for a year or so and finally popped 5 of them, they were ok, really had one nice pheno but i lost it in a security scare, the other 4 pheno's all hermed on me and tottaly seeded my whole stadium run, i was pissed, i got rid of all of it to a friend, marrdog. he kept alot of the seeds and about a year later we had a joint grow going and he popped i belive it was 6 of those seeds, i was really concerned that they would herm and dident have much hope for them, they were all female, we ended up with pheno's 1 2 4 and one we called the runt, all were outstanding, the clear winner though was the gg 4. so thanks to marrdog and lady luck

Genetics: Sour Dubb x Chem Sis
Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks
Yield: Moderate
Patient Expectations
Scent: Lemon, pine. slightly minty
Flavor: Sweet, chocolatey, diesel aftertaste
Effects: Clear, cerebral
Suggested Medical use: Menstrual cramps


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

So no Chocolate Diesel listed there, but even GG Strains has Chocolate Diesel in the lineage on their website. Weird. I guess this calls for some thread-combing on ICMag. EDIT: And now I'm seeing other posts saying it's Chocolate Diesel mom X (Sour Dubb X Chem Sis) hermie.


----------



## Growbag22 (Apr 25, 2021)

Grabbed 3 of the new Fast Buds strains. Forbidden Runtz, Wedding Glue, and Strawberry Banana. And Ethos Purple Majik, and Colin OG.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> just found this:
> 
> Unknown or Legendary - Gorilla Glue #4
> Gorilla Glue #4 gets it names from the trichomes that "glue" up the scissors when manicuring this baby.
> ...


Yep, that's what I remember reading years ago on icmag. I knew it was sour dubb but couldn't remember the chem sister part. Just knew it was from a herm accident.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, that's what I remember reading years ago on icmag. I knew it was sour dubb but couldn't remember the chem sister part. Just knew it was from a herm accident.


This is one of those strain stories where I'm not sure the real whole story has been told to many people. Looks like there are conflicting accounts given at different times by the same people.


----------



## Growbag22 (Apr 26, 2021)

Growbag22 said:


> Grabbed 3 of the new Fast Buds strains. Forbidden Runtz, Wedding Glue, and Strawberry Banana. And Ethos Purple Majik, and Colin OG.


For every 5 pack of Ethos you buy they are giving a 5 regular pre release pack.


----------



## savali (Apr 26, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> The Soureen is the Kush Lock or something different?


Csi has wifi 43 x irene and a bunch of other irene crosses


----------



## YardG (Apr 27, 2021)

And Bodhi has Grandma's Hashplant (Irene x G13/HP), which I saw was back at GLG in the latest restock.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 27, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Soureen is whatever Sour Diesel cut he has hit with the reversed Irene (EDIT: not Silver Pearl). Last I saw, they were $225 a pack for 6 fems.


Grabbed WiFi 43 x Irene from CSI 7 fems for $150. I am on my last week of my AJ Sour D x Triangle Kush from CSI and it is bomb af. Also picked up some Cherry Bon Bons (Cherry Dosidos 25 x Project 4516) from Lit Farms.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 29, 2021)

Today's haul. Nice Cult Classics freebie. Finally got that Mango Zkittlez x (Lemonade x OZ Kush).



Also nice Gas As Fuck freebie with the Black Marshmallow.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 29, 2021)

Finally got my 4/20 sale package from Deeply Rooted SB. Sent my payment on 4/21 probably took 3-4 days to get there and 3-4 days for the seeds to send out and get here, so i’m pretty happy with their service. I picked up Dynasty’s Pineapple Fields since they were the only ones in stock at the time, and they had them for 30% off. They also had Bloom’s Grape Cream Cake F1 for 20% off so I picked those up. Came to about $190 for both including shipping so I’m pretty happy with my purchase. Came with two freebies too, Bloom Smoothie and Agent Orange x Huckly Berry from Dynasty. Anyone know anything about Bloom’s Smoothie?


----------



## CTGrown203 (Apr 29, 2021)

Just in this week that new jelly pancakes and the gg strains gg4 s1’s and some assorted freebies


----------



## gzussaves69 (Apr 30, 2021)

420 goodies:
Sunleaf- Iron Papaya, Iron Pineapple, Gastronaut
Bred by 42- Summer Surf
Raw/Katsu- Rain Dance, Tropical Escape
Sin City- Frozen Papaya, Cart Wheels, Hard Cider
Irie- Scarlet Begonias


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 1, 2021)

Super excited to try the uptown funk (88G13 x Princess)


----------



## bongrip101 (May 1, 2021)

Some Crybaby and Matchmaker Genetics


----------



## Dividedsky (May 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Today's haul. Nice Cult Classics freebie. Finally got that Mango Zkittlez x (Lemonade x OZ Kush).
> 
> View attachment 4890415
> 
> ...


That some dank right there....black marshmallow...apple tartz...all of em


----------



## Hiero1 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## idlewilder (May 2, 2021)

Hiero1 said:


> View attachment 4892872


Where’d you find those?


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 2, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Where’d you find those?


I’m pretty sure He mentioned something about seedsherenow in another post


----------



## Hiero1 (May 2, 2021)

I have a classic.


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 2, 2021)

Hiero1 said:


> I have a classic.


Whats a classic


----------



## Bad Karma (May 2, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Whats a classic


This...


Hiero1 said:


> View attachment 4892872


----------



## Hiero1 (May 3, 2021)

I grew it twenty years ago. Time Flys


----------



## spiderfan (May 3, 2021)

rocknratm said:


> I was content with pck. I think I had cannabiogen but if I recall ace is the same stock.
> Its not super hype driven or loud like alot of modern strains. Pleasant earthy kush flavor, distinct. Good looking buds, mild indica smoke. I think it had some purple going on too, at least on one pheno. But its been awhile...
> Landrace intruiges me. I understand people wanting 20+% strains, but Im fine with smoking more of a 10% strain to get there, if the flavor is good. And effects is most important imho


Too late? I had a soft spot for 'Chitral Kush' that floated around from BC (?) at a time, possibly related/similar maybe not in genetics but familiar in effect to the UBC Chemo? UBC Chemo was full on narcotic and Chitral Kush was like UBC-Lite if such a thing existed, if def had a purpose when not wanting to be nailed to a chair. Not as fond of floral aromas I associate with memory of those strains especially when smelling flowery/lavendar stuff now, and require something with oomph for intensifying medical purposes. Miss the days of chilling with cannabis, instead of waiting for it to hit like a hammer for help, some subtlety and nuances about cannabis are less able to be appreciated. Ace Seeds is great all around, their customer service takes the time even if one is perpetually window shopping; excited to try their Nepali Jam & CBD #1 strains for sure!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 3, 2021)

These are my most recent purchases.


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 3, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> These are my most recent purchases.
> View attachment 4893816


Where did you find that?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 3, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Where did you find that?


I got the V2 from Insane Seeds and the HighMAC from Terpy.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## JustBlazin (May 4, 2021)

Is it weird that I placed an order at Platinum Seeds on 4/20, payed for it via cc 4/20. 3 days later I email to see when they will ship. They got back to me on the 25th saying the raspberry boogie(the strain I made the order to get, but because shipping was $70 I ordered 2 other Mosca packs so shipping wouldn't sting so bad) was not it stock and for me to pick something of same value to substitute, but all I could find that peaked my interest was hark horse gamma berry which was $65 more. So I paid the extra for that. Was hoping since they fuct up they would eat the 65 but oh well. They said they would throw in some extra freebies.

But what concerns me is that I haven't gotten a tracking number after 2 weeks.
I ordered off esos seeds at the same time and they are late as well but I'll get them today or tomorrow, 
Also ordered clones at the same time and the clone seller says it takes 10-21 days before they root so he can ship and they are probably going to be here before my Platinum order....pathetic 
And Platinum haven't even sent them yet
First time ordering from Platinum and am pretty disappointed so far. But I'll keep my hopes up and hopefully they make all well with the freebies


----------



## Indie (May 4, 2021)

420 specials


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Is it weird that I placed an order at Platinum Seeds on 4/20, payed for it via cc 4/20. 3 days later I email to see when they will ship. They got back to me on the 25th saying the raspberry boogie(the strain I made the order to get, but because shipping was $70 I ordered 2 other Mosca packs so shipping wouldn't sting so bad) was not it stock and for me to pick something of same value to substitute, but all I could find that peaked my interest was hark horse gamma berry which was $65 more. So I paid the extra for that. Was hoping since they fuct up they would eat the 65 but oh well. They said they would throw in some extra freebies.
> 
> But what concerns me is that I haven't gotten a tracking number after 2 weeks.
> I ordered off esos seeds at the same time and they are late as well but I'll get them today or tomorrow,
> ...


$70 for shipping? God damn man thats ridiculous. That shit should have been next day air for that kind of dough.


----------



## JustBlazin (May 4, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> $70 for shipping? God damn man thats ridiculous. That shit should have been next day air for that kind of dough.


Lol...I thought for that price a drone would have dropped it off on my doorstep within a couple hours.
Apparently because I'm in the great white north they have to ship through a third party to guarantee delivery...first time I've heard that with the many Seed purchases I've made over the last 13 years


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 4, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Lol...I thought for that price a drone would have dropped it off on my doorstep within a couple hours.
> Apparently because I'm in the great white north they have to ship through a third party to guarantee delivery...first time I've heard that with the many Seed purchases I've made over the last 13 years


$70 to ship from US to Canada? Can't say as I would take them up on that offer but I hope it works out for you.


----------



## JustBlazin (May 4, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> $70 to ship from US to Canada? Can't say as I would take them up on that offer but I hope it works out for you.


Ya I didn't notice until checkout and they were the only one I saw with raspberry boogie so I bit the bullet, plus got a couple other strains to help soften the blow......to find out 5 days later they didn't actually have it in stock......probably should have just canceled my order,
O well live and learn
Hopefully I get some dank


----------



## JustBlazin (May 6, 2021)

just got my first 420 shipment yesterday from esos seeds... can't wait to pop some of these and unleash the fire
Thanks @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 6, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> View attachment 4895965just got my first 420 shipment yesterday from esos seeds... can't wait to pop some of these and unleash the fire
> Thanks @thenotsoesoteric


I’ve heard the black dog is a great strain for pain relief. As I suffer from pain does anyone know if the twinkle tarts transfers it’s pain relief?


----------



## YardG (May 10, 2021)

A couple recent purchases... kinda screwed with my plan for starts.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 10, 2021)

YardG said:


> A couple recent purchases... kinda screwed with my plan for starts.


I was gonna grab some of those SFV Fighters myself, now that Motarebel is supposedly out of the seed game. Gandalf would be proud of you.


----------



## Token Dankies (May 10, 2021)

Whelp, I decided to go with Jinxproof again for a few reasons, all seeds germinated of his Game on and Tester "Plaster" and when I asked Miss Rose a question she answered it very nicely and gave me a nudge in the direction I was already intending on going, plus my old boss who passed away recently was friends with Jinx. Anyways most people don't care about the background or the journey they just wanna see the finish and what we are poppin so I added Mother Tongue for something more heady and Recliner Daze for something to hopefully show off to friends with some of those crazy indica trichome covered buds. 

The funny thing though is I am most excited about hopefully getting to pop the Sativa Scream!!!!  ahhh....

It has been so long since I was in the seed game that once I got one package the next one was shortly after.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 10, 2021)

I have a pack of Magic G3n3tics Mint Octane Sorbet x True Love. True Love is a Jinxproof strain.

About the Sativa Scream, I'm finding myself smoking more sativa crosses lately too. I'm kinda Gelato'd out at the moment.


----------



## Jakezkittles (May 10, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> Romulan "BX1" romulan genetics


Im excited to get mine. Did you pop any yet?


----------



## elfo777 (May 10, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I think I have a problem...I've made 5 orders for seeds from 5 different seed banks over the last week.
> 
> DCSeedExchange: Jelly Rancher fems and P.P.D. fems from HSC.
> 
> ...


Hey I was wondering, how did the Nepal jam regs from Cannabiogen go? I just bought some of them, how is the taste/smell? Did it go well?


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 10, 2021)

Ordered these last Tuesday and got them Friday! Just dropped two Vineyard's and two Lemon Diesel's to crack! Hopefully I get one female of each!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 10, 2021)

Recent order direct from CSI Humboldt... I ordered two packs and they sent this spread. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## higher self (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> View attachment 4898262


What did you order and what was free?


----------



## higher self (May 10, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> What did you order and what was free?


Cryptic Labs came with the most freebies so I got 6 packs of their gear & got a Daywrecker Chem for 4 of those packs & the Goji x Oger, they ran out of freebies so they threw in the Sfv x Bye Ya pack. That also came with the Sunshine 4 x BK Dragon & I got 6 with 6-7 seeds in each pack

Silly String came with Gusher orders

Dragons Flame pack I ordered had 16 seeds & freebie had 12

Hazeman Underdawg x Chocolate Thai came with La Pure & Chocolate Thai F4's came with Goldfish testers not in picture.


----------



## YardG (May 10, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I was gonna grab some of those SFV Fighters myself, now that Motarebel is supposedly out of the seed game. Gandalf would be proud of you.


I've gotten those freebies a couple times, have 19 of those ones (GLG is my go-to bank so go figure I have a whole mess of Bad Dawg beans with LBF as at least one of the parents, DBJ crossed it to a number of things).


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 10, 2021)

ordered from attitude original glue (gorilla glue 4 self) fem from gg genetics and a pack of ak48 from nirvana


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 10, 2021)

Ordered a pack of AKBeanBrains TK/NL5 x Haze-NL5 Pheno


----------



## Markinoku (May 10, 2021)

Just received my 4/20 order from attitude


----------



## elfo777 (May 11, 2021)

Nepal Jam Cannabiogen
Cream Caramel Sweet Seeds
Queen Mother Delicatessen
Lilly Delicatessen


----------



## Token Dankies (May 11, 2021)

Just so everyone sees I'm not all talk


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (May 11, 2021)

A little Doc D action.


----------



## savali (May 13, 2021)

Two powerhouse strains hopefully I find some fire


----------



## Bad Karma (May 14, 2021)

I’m really glad to have these two as part of my collection.
As a huge Jack Herer fan I was very lucky to find them.


----------



## JustBlazin (May 14, 2021)

Got my order from Platinum..

Can't wait to pop them
Don't know anything about the freebies, don't know anything about these breeders, anyone enlighten me on these breeders?or these strains


----------



## Matix35 (May 14, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Got my freezer today and sorted out all my seeds minus a couple orders still due. I might end up getting rid of the boxes, might not. They're ok for now tho. The award for largest group of packs from one breeder goes to....AKBB!!! They come in at an even 40 strains including freebies.
> View attachment 4874980
> View attachment 4874981
> View attachment 4874982
> ...


Very nice and beautifull conoisseur collection ! Do you use specific set up on your freezer?i thinking about putting mine i just put in my basement for now..


----------



## Romulanman (May 14, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Very nice and beautifull conoisseur collection ! Do you use specific set up on your freezer?i thinking about putting mine i just put in my basement for now..


Thank you very much. It will be quite fun to go thru. No nothing special. I was debating rice but opted against it. I like the breeder packs sealed up. I would use the refrigerator if you can. That's what I switched from but I still use that giant Tupperware for new packs that haven't gone in the freezer yet. Once it gets too crowded I will break out the freezer boxes and resort.


----------



## Romulanman (May 14, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I’m really glad to have these two as part of my collection.
> As a huge Jack Herer fan I was very lucky to find them.
> View attachment 4901036


Was that Genetic Supply? I want that agent orange bad but it was never in stock. Nice score.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 14, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I’m really glad to have these two as part of my collection.
> As a huge Jack Herer fan I was very lucky to find them.
> View attachment 4901036


Galactic jack was my second grow ever few years back. I had a nice space queen leaner that had cherry terps and another taller pheno that was like powdered lemonade.


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (May 14, 2021)

Got good news today, seeds are on the way.

Banana runtz and last supper from solfire

Gushers x freshwater taffy and gushers x Tropicana cookies from cannarado.

Most pumped for the banana runtz


----------



## Fedex113 (May 14, 2021)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


ok this is what i have for the next go
Cali Conn 818 Headband
Advanced AUTO BioDiesel Mass
Dutch Passion Shaman
DNA Gen Holy Grail Kush


----------



## Bad Karma (May 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Was that Genetic Supply? I want that agent orange bad but it was never in stock. Nice score.


Hemp Depot, actually.
First time shopping with them and everything went great.

They have some TGA gear that others don't and I think I know why.
Hemp Depot is out of Canada, not the USA, where a certain big nosed bitch owns the rights to the TGA name.
So it would seem that internationally, she can lay no claim to the name, and that's why places like Hemp Depot, and Attitude/Chioce, can still sell TGA branded seeds.

Which brings me back around to Genetic Supply, who use to sell unbranded TGA seeds, in their Producers Overstock section.
Notice that statement was past tense, they pulled all of the original TGA seeds, and some of the later crosses as well.
I'm pretty sure big nose sent them a cease and desist letter on selling anything that falls under the umbrella of TGA while Sub, and big nose, where together.
So some crosses like Lemon Stilton and several others survived the cut.
The likes of Vortex, Jacks Cleaner II, and the other originals? Gone.
I slept too long on picking up some of those and now I regret it.

Although, speaking of Genetics Supply, I did place an order with them recently.
I bought a 5 pack of Deadlights, which got me a freebie 5 pack of Deadlights, and a freebie 5 pack of Cheesequake.
Not a bad deal for $55 and that includes shipping.



bigbongloads said:


> Galactic jack was my second grow ever few years back. I had a nice space queen leaner that had cherry terps and another taller pheno that was like powdered lemonade.


I'm glad to hear that you got some nice girls out of your packs of Galactic Jack.
I actually have a theory that a popular, local Northern California strain called Jupiter Jack, is merely a select phenotype of Galactic Jack.
Guess I'll get to find out for sure when I grow them.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 15, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Hemp Depot, actually.
> First time shopping with them and everything went great.
> 
> They have some TGA gear that others don't and I think I know why.
> Hemp Depot is out of Canada, not the USA, where a certain big nosed bitch owns the rights to the TGA name.


I'm gonna make Vortex F2's, but guess I won't be selling them. I'll sell some crosses, though.


----------



## Matix35 (May 15, 2021)

BoatyMcBoatface said:


> Got good news today, seeds are on the way.
> 
> Banana runtz and last supper from solfire
> 
> ...


 I grew solfire banana runtz and all phenos is fuckin epic lol have fun


----------



## Kindbud421 (May 15, 2021)

I ordered from Linda seeds on 5/4/21, received them on 5/7/21 from Spain to Eastern US. All autoflowers. Three packs...

Banana punch auto
Mazar Kush XXL
Gelato #33
Fat Blueberry
Amnesia Lemon
Purple Kush
Northern light
NYC Diesel

And freebies sent
4 Auto Destroyer from Original sensible seeds


----------



## tardis (May 15, 2021)

GeneticSupply.com is hands down the best seed site out there. They know how to treat their customers right. Highly recommend and love when I see other people reping them.





Bad Karma said:


> Hemp Depot, actually.
> First time shopping with them and everything went great.
> 
> They have some TGA gear that others don't and I think I know why.
> ...


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 15, 2021)

are sensible seeds any good? they sell gorilla glue 4 which is also sold by gg genetics, tossing up which breeder to go with.


----------



## Green Refuge (May 15, 2021)

7 East Genetics - Real Genetics with Real World Pricing


7 East Genetics - Real Genetics with Real World Pricing




www.7eastgenetics.com





Anyone ever try this breeder ?


----------



## tardis (May 15, 2021)

I just got a hold of some 707 Seedbank Lemon Tree seeds.  Going to create a lemon orchard out of these.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 17, 2021)

Recent buys, trades and gifts.
Top right, with blue writing, are bodhi superstitious x's from the growmie @Boosky. Thanks, bud!


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 17, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Which brings me back around to Genetic Supply, who use to sell unbranded TGA seeds, in their Producers Overstock section.
> Notice that statement was past tense, they pulled all of the original TGA seeds, and some of the later crosses as well.
> I'm pretty sure big nose sent them a cease and desist letter on selling anything that falls under the umbrella of TGA while Sub, and big nose, where together.
> So some crosses like Lemon Stilton and several others survived the cut.
> ...


According to the Genetics Supply IG when the Producers Overstock stuff went live, all of that was stuff that was being made for Sub under a purchase agreement between him and Badger (of Badger's Batch). Shortly before Sub's death, as Sub was unable to pay for the seeds, Badger made a deal with Genetic Supply (Norstar) and sold them off under the Producers Overstock label--even though it was plain as day what they were. Their IG made it sound like most of them sold through rather quickly. 

That said, I'm sure what you're saying is at least partly correct too, because there was a sort of one-sided public cat fight between Mrs. Norstar and "big nose" shortly after Sub's death where they were going to make up to honor Sub's memory...and then some fresh shit went down and boom, they're in an IG fight. Though I only ever saw "big nose" make any posts about it, so it's anyone's guess what actually went down.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 18, 2021)

MY HOUSE BOUT TO BE STINKY


----------



## gzussaves69 (May 18, 2021)

Can't stop the madness!

Vashon - Burmese Skunk, Eki Bird (Uber Early Pheno)
Respect- Katsu P98 Bubba #1 x 1979 Christmas Tree Bud


----------



## Hobbes (May 19, 2021)

.

I just sent the Euros off for Serious Seeds' *Serious Happiness*, a cross between AK47 and Warlock.

.

*Description*

*Two legends* were crossed to produce this strain. We combined our famous *Warlock*-father with our legendary *AK-47*-mother and the result gave us pure happiness! *In fact this hybrid brings happiness TWICE.*

First you will be happy about how *easy to grow* she is. _Serious Happiness_ has the perfect hybrid-structure for indoor growing with several side branches not too close together. In flowering each branch grows a *very big and dense bud* with few leaves, she is *easy to manicure!

Her aroma and taste are sweet and fruity, sometimes a bit spicy, with a sugary aftertaste when smoked.* That is the moment when she gives pure *happiness for the second time*. Her effect is a *longlasting buzz that combines a nice body-stoned with an incredible head-high*, we felt this as pure bliss.

The name *Serious Happiness* came up after smoking this fantastic strain, because thats *exactly how the grower feels, happy while she grows and seriously happy when she is finished. FIRST award won by Serious Happiness: 3rd prize in the category: 'Sativa / Grower' at the IC-420 Cup 2015 in Amsterdam,* entered by CLOUDZ.

The *yield* of this variety *is AMAZING!* She received the *SPECIAL AWARD *for the *MOST PRODUCTIVE* variety at the *Master Seedscup 2016 (edition: Outdoor Spain)* from YERBA-Magazine.

.

Serious Happiness Strain | Cannabis Seeds | Serious Seeds

.


----------



## nc208 (May 20, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> 7 East Genetics - Real Genetics with Real World Pricing
> 
> 
> 7 East Genetics - Real Genetics with Real World Pricing
> ...


yes, he has some awesome gear. highly recommend.


----------



## downhill21 (May 20, 2021)

Dutch Passion Blueberry fem photoperiod & Fastbuds Blackberry auto. Grew Blueberry 8 years ago & it’s SO Blueberry!! Growing FB Blackberry ‘cause I’m gonna need smoke soon & I want to check out the color on these.


----------



## downhill21 (May 20, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Awesome that you were able to grab TGA Genetics.....i've been wanting to do the same so i grabbed Jilly Bean F2 from Mz Jill....careful not blacking out your name & address on here man.


Good job lookin out, brutha!


----------



## higher self (May 20, 2021)

Sun Maiden x Gratefulbreathf2

I can finally retire out the seed buying game with these in my collection *sheds tear*


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 20, 2021)

Carvers reg (pbb x tagalongz) - tree1four genetics
Nutter budder fem - hsc
Blueberry muffin fem - hsc

I need to stop buying beans. Seriously ffs.


----------



## ilovereggae (May 20, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> Carvers reg (pbb x tagalongz) - tree1four genetics
> Nutter budder fem - hsc
> Blueberry muffin fem - hsc
> 
> I need to stop buying beans. Seriously ffs.


just think of it like your personal stash is a micro seed bank. you are doing a service to future generations by preserving these genetics before they get bottlenecked by corporate pharma. you could be saving lives in the future, by your hoarding today! lol


----------



## BigRed469 (May 20, 2021)

Just picked up my order from the post office. I got Black Pomegranate F2s and Sundog OG from Massive Seeds and a freebie pack of Majic Don Juan from Solfire. Also I have to give a huge shout-out to Artizen seeds. I posted an order at 7am Monday and by 830 the next morning my beans were already at my post office.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 21, 2021)

Hoping to find some good males in that Runtz Bx pack, I've got the cross named already.
Separate project, I've got a Candy Rain cut that I hunted from one of the original Cookies fam packs, to back cross with this Candy Rain x Jealousy pack.
I also have the Gelato 41 Sherbinski cut, could do a Bx 2 of that as well.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2021)




----------



## tardis (May 24, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> Romulan "BX1" romulan genetics


Whats the word on that strain?


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 26, 2021)

Supreme Seed Bank gave me 15 GCP freebies, so I have 20 or more now. Also some stickers, a key chain, and a strap thingy.
I ordered these Sunken Treasure Purple Ape (Grape Ape x Mendo Purps) on Monday morning and they were at my door Tuesday.


----------



## Green Refuge (May 26, 2021)

Tiki Madman. About to find out if he's worth the hype.


----------



## bubbahaze (May 28, 2021)

What a haul I have


----------



## higher self (May 28, 2021)

Must of got in on that 420 deal, amazing collection!


----------



## bubbahaze (May 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> Must of got in on that 420 deal, amazing collection!


this is the collection


----------



## canna_420 (May 29, 2021)

Mango Widow and Pink Floyd MNS auctions €35 for both


----------



## FlyingDutchman32 (May 29, 2021)

I'm recently purchased from: The Bakery Genetics 1) Bomb Azz Waffelz. 2) Neytiri. 3) Milfberry Shortcake F1. 4) Animal Cookies Bx. Then from Kre8 Genetics: 1) Ape Shitz. 2) Sucker Punch. 3) Mind Eraser. I just started a new thread on my current grow with these Genetics.


----------



## FlyingDutchman32 (May 29, 2021)

FlyingDutchman32 said:


> I'm recently purchased from: The Bakery Genetics 1) Bomb Azz Waffelz. 2) Neytiri. 3) Milfberry Shortcake F1. 4) Animal Cookies Bx. Then from Kre8 Genetics: 1) Ape Shitz. 2) Sucker Punch. 3) Mind Eraser. I just started a new thread on my current grow with these Genetics.


----------



## U79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Amnesia Haze x Chocolate Rain


----------



## Pi$tol (Jun 2, 2021)

U79 said:


> Amnesia Haze x Chocolate Rain


I brought a few packs of these a couple months ago. Hopefully I'll find some goodness. Those are e$co repros so there's hope.


----------



## U79 (Jun 3, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> I brought a few packs of these a couple months ago. Hopefully I'll find some goodness. Those are e$co repros so there's hope.


Yes! Never ran his gear but have heared good things. And with the description and for that price, geeting a few seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 3, 2021)

bubbahaze said:


> this is the collection
> View attachment 4911798


You might need an intervention !


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 3, 2021)

tardis said:


> Whats the word on that strain?


Not too sure, but I have a pack of their Blueberry Romulan im debating running next round


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jun 3, 2021)

tardis said:


> Whats the word on that strain?


Not 100% sure what you mean but here's a pic, the large 3 are romulans, small one is chocolate diesel


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jun 3, 2021)

Heres another. Kinda oldish pics but their aren't in flower yet


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 4, 2021)

Breeder: lawless breed genetics


----------



## nc208 (Jun 4, 2021)

whered you get the bakery genetics gear?


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 8, 2021)

well Jinx came out with the Purple Punch x 9lb Hammer so I had to scoop up the 9lb and the cross.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 8, 2021)

Connoisseur Gemetics
1. OG Chem Haze
2. Amnesia Hazy Jones

So excited for these to arrive!


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 8, 2021)

My boy useful. 

Tranquil choco
BOO
strawburry choco dis

shit some other stuff too high to remember. hes the man. much respected.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 9, 2021)

Oh 


Devils34 said:


> Connoisseur Gemetics
> 1. OG Chem Haze
> 2. Amnesia Hazy Jones
> 
> So excited for these to arrive!


Man csg still going strong, I did their rainbow Jones and it was insane. I would love a taste of that AHJ


----------



## FidelCa$hflow (Jun 9, 2021)

A


Rufus T. Firefly said:


> $70 to ship from US to Canada? Can't say as I would take them up on that offer but I hope it works out for you.


I would think a canadian seed bank would have those strains...surprised.


----------



## FidelCa$hflow (Jun 9, 2021)

elfo777 said:


> View attachment 4898608
> 
> Nepal Jam Cannabiogen
> Cream Caramel Sweet Seeds
> ...


I got Tropicanna Poison f1 from Sweet last week and some pink kush from barneys farm...NASC threw in purple punch, dosidos, and 2 blue monsters as bonus seeds.


----------



## FidelCa$hflow (Jun 9, 2021)

tardis said:


> Whats the word on that strain?


Damn havent seen romulan for years. Apparently its backcrossed with a male of the same strain to preserve characteristics of the parent plants. Never know with backcrosses but i tend to think they are a strong bet...


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 9, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Oh
> 
> Man csg still going strong, I did their rainbow Jones and it was insane. I would love a taste of that AHJ


Ive never had amnesia haze or casey jones so im excited for that one


----------



## FidelCa$hflow (Jun 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Ive never had amnesia haze or casey jones so im excited for that one


Running amnesia now but i want to move it outdoors.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 9, 2021)

FidelCa$hflow said:


> Damn havent seen romulan for years. Apparently its backcrossed with a male of the same strain to preserve characteristics of the parent plants. Never know with backcrosses but i tend to think they are a strong bet...


I hope its legit...i got blueberry romulan I wanna run from the same company


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 9, 2021)

.

Just got Serious Happiness by Serious Seeds in the mail. I am stoked!

I just harvested Serious Seeds Motivation, am growing S.S. Kali Mist and I`m growing Serious Happiness next.

Excellent strains by an excellent breeder.

.

Serious Seeds | Breeding award-winning strains since 1994!

.


----------



## CWF (Jun 9, 2021)

GCS - green crack
Ace - Golden Tiger, Panama x Bangi Haze
Rare Dankness - Ghost Train Haze #1


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jun 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I hope its legit...i got blueberry romulan I wanna run from the same company


All I can say so far is it does have a piney, foresty aroma off stem rubs


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## quiescent (Jun 10, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> View attachment 4919792
> 
> View attachment 4919793


Those trap queens are probably the best thing in that pile of fire.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jun 10, 2021)

The


CaliWorthington said:


> View attachment 4919792
> 
> View attachment 4919793



The vault got that fire I'm surprised nobody really mentions them


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 10, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Those trap queens are probably the best thing in that pile of fire.


Yeah pretty nice freebies huh.



Crunchyjeezy said:


> The vault got that fire I'm surprised nobody really mentions them


Agreed. I've gotten keepers out of every pack I've bought from them. Currently running Shmelted Face, TKO (Jadelatto), and 42 Hellcat (42 x Yuk). He only released 5 packs of the 42, so you won't find it on the website.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jun 10, 2021)

One of my recent splurges. Decided to soak the purple punch x Obama to run alongside a couple guavaz74 s1s, arctic pink kush, melonacci and wedding cake x Obama


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 10, 2021)

Two Packs of Cosmic Wisdom Seeds – Pure Michigan 2.0 S1


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## fieldhand (Jun 12, 2021)

higher self said:


> Sun Maiden x Gratefulbreathf2
> 
> I can finally retire out the seed buying game with these in my collection *sheds tear*
> 
> View attachment 4905237


Where did you locate these please


----------



## higher self (Jun 12, 2021)

fieldhand said:


> Where did you locate these please











Old Anonymous


Old Anonymous is an amazing, living soil master from Michigan who has worked on many projects with Gage Green Group. Using carefully selected champions, Old Anonymous brings some of Michigan’s best cannabis strains to the forefront. Everything is made organically to ensure every pack is...




coolbeanseedbank.com





I snagged the last 3 packs though, I had to!


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 12, 2021)

Scoby (GMO x Sour Diesel x Purple Punch F2)- Symbiotic Genetics

never had anything from Symbiotic before, always heard great things, figured i would pick these up...


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jun 13, 2021)

Keep telling myself I'm done for the year and some more deals pop up lol


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jun 16, 2021)

Picked up Rotten Fruit Cocktail (Strawnana 14er x Modified Banana) by SkunkHouse Genetics. Looking for some high yielding potent extract plants. Would love to find a nice male to cross to a Cookies N Cream 13 cut I have as well.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jun 17, 2021)

Good afternoon folks. Checking in here with a few new grabs. Got some C.C.S Cement Shoes S1 and Agathlan hoping for something frosty. And a freebie of Citronnade by wellgrown seeds themselves. Also found a thugpug and Dragonsflame collab of garlic stash v21 floating around. Searching for those dumb garlic/skunk terps. 

Last but not least some "liquid swords" and their version of a chocolate Og ( freebie ) from an underground breeder (IMO) i happened to have found recently named SoCal seed vault. What caught my attention were the mendo breath and mac crosses they worked on. So i happened to get the 2 strains that sounded good to me crossed. Even better. We'll see how these turn out in the future. All stored for safe and future uses.


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

Lol at the male being named Michelle Obama. Might as well call it Michael Obama


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> Lol at the male being named Michelle Obama. Might as well call it Michael Obama


They have the cross mixed up lol thats the female


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> They have the cross mixed up lol thats the female


Oh ok, that was funny seeing that


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 20, 2021)

Afghan Selection's Chimtal, Sholgar and Mazar, all from Balkh province in northern Afghanistan. Also watching Indian Landrace Exchange for restock of their selections from Balkh province. Can hardly think of anything more worth growing out. These will be run outdoors so check back in with me in the fall of '22 lol.


----------



## YardG (Jun 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Lol at the male being named Michelle Obama. Might as well call it Michael Obama


Don't hear too much about male cuts getting passed around?


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jun 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Don't hear too much about male cuts getting passed around?


When it comes to breeding im guessing


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Don't hear too much about male cuts getting passed around?


There are blueberry males passed around that bring blueberry funk, muffin terps, and some other flavors.

So im sure theres other males out there that are beasts....usually breeders wont give cuts and just give some pollen if youre lucky


----------



## higher self (Jun 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Don't hear too much about male cuts getting passed around?


Yeah I read it too quick & just assumed due to the way the parentage is usually listed with mom listed 1st. I wouldn't give out my males either if I was in the game like that.


----------



## YardG (Jun 20, 2021)

Makes sense, a lot of people seem to play fast and loose with the order in which they describe parentage. When you think about it established breeders are giving away an immense amount when they give someone selected/proven male genetics (probably usually as pollen, gotta love the dedication of people who put in the work to keep a male cut alive for very long). Probably explains why a lot of the time it seems like they'll pass someone a select female, and/or seeds to find a male on their own.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jun 22, 2021)

Farmhouse Studio & Doc D goodies.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 24, 2021)

Anybody ever order from Captain Red Beard? 

Just placed an order for GDP, Grape Ape and Zkittlez.

Got 10% off using the code: Crystal


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Anybody ever order from Captain Red Beard?
> 
> Just placed an order for GDP, Grape Ape and Zkittlez.
> 
> Got 10% off using the code: Crystal


Definitely heard of them. Had to look again and it seems like an ILGM kinda operation. A lot of strains with no lineage history.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 24, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Definitely heard of them. Had to look again and it seems like an ILGM kinda operation. A lot of strains with no lineage history.


See I dont get that vibe, if you click on the strain, for instance GDP....it says its a true kens clone that has been worked....now what that means Idk....could just be an s1, could be F1s....F2s, etc.....or it could be a BX....idk, but for $45 or $50 for 5 seeds depending on stealth id say good deal if its legit


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> See I dont get that vibe, if you click on the strain, for instance GDP....it says its a true kens clone that has been worked....now what that means Idk....could just be an s1, could be F1s....F2s, etc.....or it could be a BX....idk, but for $45 or $50 for 5 seeds depending on stealth id say good deal if its legit


Well $10 a seed is still pretty high tho. That's usually my max when buying something and its not too often. Also after taking another look, I saw that the GDP is the only seeds that actually had a history of where it came from. Everything else is just basic knowledge of the strain history. A lot of assumptions or guesses after that.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 24, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Well $10 a seed is still pretty high tho. That's usually my max when buying something and its not too often. Also after taking another look, I saw that the GDP is the only seeds that actually had a history of where it came from. Everything else is just basic knowledge of the strain history. A lot of assumptions or guesses after that.


True. However I found his strainly page w/98% positive reviews, and gave a history about Captain Redbreard himself. He started out learning by working under a medical grower in oregon, then started growing medical and opened his own medical seed business before transitioning into supplying fellow growers everywhere with seeds, of course not encouraging anyone to break any laws lol. He does have crosses of his own as well as strains created by others that he has worked.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 25, 2021)

A little order from seeds here now


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 25, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> A little order from seeds here nowView attachment 4930833


Blueberry bx3 - is it DJs or their own? Probably derived from DJs?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 25, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Blueberry bx3 - is it DJs or their own? Probably derived from DJs?


thats lemonhoko





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 25, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Blueberry bx3 - is it DJs or their own? Probably derived from DJs?


he has a real nice sativa pheno from like pre 2000 DJ shorts Blueberry I think, not 100% sure if that's correct but it's something like that


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 25, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> he has a real nice sativa pheno from like pre 2000 DJ shorts Blueberry I think, not 100% sure if that's correct but it's something like that


Yeah I went to seedsherenow and read about its a pre99 blueberry sativa.....my favorite blueberry feels like a 50/50 hybrid and its probably the sativa, might be 60/40 or something.....and ime has tasted strongly of blueberry....but I havent seen it since 2006 and pretty much have written off blueberry because I havent tasted the same in the genetics since.

But now this has peaked my interest....but $198.88 a pack is pretty crazy.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 25, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Yeah I went to seedsherenow and read about its a pre99 blueberry sativa.....my favorite blueberry feels like a 50/50 hybrid and its probably the sativa, might be 60/40 or something.....and ime has tasted strongly of blueberry....but I havent seen it since 2006 and pretty much have written off blueberry because I havent tasted the same in the genetics since.
> 
> But now this has peaked my interest....but $198.88 a pack is pretty crazy.


Ya I had given up too, but something..this peaked my interest when I heard good things about the hoko Blueberry line. Unfortunately after I ordered I posted in a thread about the hook Blueberry and a member here sourchunks I think said he bought two packs but the only one that had the nice Blueberry terms had no frost so he chucked it. Think he said he was going to try more
Damn expensive, but if it gives me what I'm looking for it we'll worth it.
Think I might crack the hole pack in hopes of finding a real winner


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 25, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Ya I had given up too, but something..this peaked my interest when I heard good things about the hoko Blueberry line. Unfortunately after I ordered I posted in a thread about the hook Blueberry and a member here sourchunks I think said he bought two packs but the only one that had the nice Blueberry terms had no frost so he chucked it. Think he said he was going to try more
> Damn expensive, but if it gives me what I'm looking for it we'll worth it.
> Think I might crack the hole pack in hopes of finding a real winner


You should do a journal, id love to see what happens, and if you have success, I may drop 198 on the pack lol.

Until then im growing an azure haze and i have a blueberry romulan im waiting to run too.....but thats it in terms of blueberry.....ive got a lot of strawberry, grape, pineapple, apple, orange and bubblegum strains to satisfy my taste buds....but nothing will ever do it like that 99 blueberry or even that 04-06 blueberry did.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 25, 2021)

Ordered from North Atlantic Seed, Jack Herer auto, Big Bud, Gelato, some packs and waziri and some other kush strains. Planted a little of everything, I'm late as hell through reasons not my fault. Yea outside, paying and praying for 90 day fruition lol


----------



## emanO (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 28, 2021)

First time ordering from Neptune nice timely fashion and was able to snag the last pack Pure Michigan baby!!


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 28, 2021)

Captain Red Beard seeds came thru today, ordered friday night from oregon, arrived here monday afternoon, fast shipping.

Got Grape Ape, GDP and Zkittles....if even 1 of them is legit ill be happy.


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 29, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Captain Red Beard seeds came thru today, ordered friday night from oregon, arrived here monday afternoon, fast shipping.
> 
> Got Grape Ape, GDP and Zkittles....if even 1 of them is legit ill be happy.


Let me know how those germ. I made an order coming from JBC out of WA and am now concerned about my beans and the 119 degree heat.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 29, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> Let me know how those germ. I made an order coming from GLG out of WA and am now concerned about my beans and the 119 degree heat.


This is one of the times that if the beans took an extra few days or a week to ship, I don't think I'd be disappointed.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 29, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> Let me know how those germ. I made an order coming from GLG out of WA and am now concerned about my beans and the 119 degree heat.


I will but im not starting them quite yet and Zkittles im holding off on for now


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 30, 2021)

Picked a coffee cup from attitude for stealth mode and we have some matching bling.
G13 was running a promo buy a pack get 3 others free. White critical and mozzarella were my choices. Then another 3 pairs of freebies from g13 then of course attitudes, UFO and payment method , sent another 12 fem variations my way.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 30, 2021)

I just went with speakeasy . I got freeborn seeds Ghost Og x Skyjaro. It had 25 seeds …really . Are they legit or what? Seems too good to be true


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 30, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> I just went with speakeasy . I got freeborn seeds Ghost Og x Skyjaro. It had 25 seeds …really . Are they legit or what? Seems too good to be true


I bought same and had same number. There are a few posts about seed count in that pack over at the Freeborn thread, don't believe there was any consensus as to why some had more. Only thing I can think of is an adjustment for perceived viability? But that's just a guess.

Would love to hear about that grow though, I would probably pop them sooner than later as I think those have been around for a bit.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 1, 2021)

It’s a lot quicker to fill a vial then count out 10 seeds


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 1, 2021)

So my current run is almost done (Bubblegum S1 and Azure Haze)...so today I started germination....im gonna run 1 seed of 6 different strains.

If I had to count, id say I have about 60 packs not including freebies that i had to pick from....some that I really cant wait to run didnt make the list (such as Top Dawgs Black Piff) but will be in my 3rd run.

Heres what I started germinating today:


1. Captain Redbeard Seeds - Granddaddy Purple
2. Captain Redbeard Seeds - Grape Ape
3. Hazeman Seeds - 88 G13 Hashplant
4. Mz Jill Genetics/TGA Genetics - Jilly Bean F2
5. Exotic Genetix - Rainbow Chip F2
6. Connoisseur Genetics - Amnesia Hazy Jones


After that run i have these that im definitely running:

1. Top Dawg - Black Piff
2. Hazeman Seeds - Blue Bubba Kush
3. CSI Humboldt - Mendo Purps S1
4. Ethos Genetics - Super Lemon Haze
5. ??
6. ??

Last two slots im undecided at the moment...but ive got a while to decide.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 1, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> It’s a lot quicker to fill a vial then count out 10 seeds


This machine does both, I want one.

elmor Seed Counting and Filling Device for Cannabis Seeds


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 1, 2021)

Second run ever!

1. 2 x OMG! from Ripper seeds (GMO x Kush Mints)
2. KMintz by Ripper seeds (Kush Mints x Zkittlez)
3. GMO x Animal Cookies
4. Purple Punch from Barney’s

all are fem photos

I’ve already ran 2 KMintz which turned out complete opposites. KMintz 1 was huge, gangly, beautiful and KMintz 2 was small, stubby, dark green. Finished flower is still curing so I’ll compare terps using a Dynavap as it develops. Already getting good flavor from KMintz 2, which we started trimming/curing sooner, so we’ve been doing taste tests on her. I also ran them both for bubble and got a great yield from KMintz 1, very little from KMintz 2 so it was difficult to do a taste test that way. The KMintz 1 90u tastes great. Heavy on the Zkittlez. Hoping more of the Kush Mints shines through as time goes on. It left behind a weird aftertaste for the first week after drying and jarring, but that’s gone away (thankfully).

I’ve also already ran one Purple Punch and the 90u hash tastes SO good and effects are strong, so I wanted to at least do one more to see what other phenos are out there before I shelve her for good.

I’m mainly growing for hash. The Kush Mints line is really known for big yields. And so is GMO. So that’s why I went with the OMG and the GMO x Animal Cookies. In addition to loving the GMO terps!

I plan on running Humboldt seed co’s blueberry muffin next time. Cannot wait to try those .


----------



## Cblasenak (Jul 2, 2021)

Just picked up some strawberry gary from exotic


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 3, 2021)

Ok so I just made a purchase with GLO.

Lit Farms - Watermelon Kush (Purple Kush x Watermelon OG)

Anybody grow this or anything from Lit Farms? I see they mostly use hype strains....but ive never had watermelon tasting weed....so i want it.....purple Kush is a classic thats hardly mentioned anymore for some reason.....so even if I get purple Kush leaners id be happy lol


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 3, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> First time ordering from Neptune nice timely fashion and was able to snag the last pack Pure Michigan baby!! View attachment 4932451


I got all those Cosmic pug crosses but they got seized by customs


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 4, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I got all those Cosmic pug crosses but they got seized by customs


I take it your in oz? The fuckers have got a fair bit better recently it seems.
They’ve had more than a few nice packs off me in the last few months.
I just put one in for Ace seeds - Malawi to “test the waters” shipping wise again so we’ll see. I’ve got a pile of re shipped orders sitting at a mate in England waiting until the coast is clear.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 4, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I take it your in oz? The fuckers have got a fair bit better recently it seems.
> They’ve had more than a few nice packs off me in the last few months.
> I just put one in for Ace seeds - Malawi to “test the waters” shipping wise again so we’ll see. I’ve got a pile of re shipped orders sitting at a mate in England waiting until the coast is clear.


Yeah I'm in AU. I've posted this everywhere but there's a good reason all our seeds are getting stung:









Australia trials new technology to intercept mystery seeds sent in the mail


In world-first, agriculture department uses high-resolution X-ray machine to detect presence of seeds




www.theguardian.com





I've still been running the gauntlet and trying a few banks here and there. If it makes any difference all my seized seeds have been stopped at Sydney or Perth. But still, some make it through those places, too. Sucks


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jul 4, 2021)

Last pickup for the foreseeable future. Have enough of my own gear to sift through but I couldn't pass up on these ones.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 4, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Last pickup for the foreseeable future. Have enough of my own gear to sift through but I couldn't pass up on these ones.


Is the Pure G13 - Just G13 or is it LA Pure Kush x G13?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 4, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Ya I had given up too, but something..this peaked my interest when I heard good things about the hoko Blueberry line. Unfortunately after I ordered I posted in a thread about the hook Blueberry and a member here sourchunks I think said he bought two packs but the only one that had the nice Blueberry terms had no frost so he chucked it. Think he said he was going to try more
> Damn expensive, but if it gives me what I'm looking for it we'll worth it.
> Think I might crack the hole pack in hopes of finding a real winner



I've run his Blueberry BX and his BX2. Blueberry terps are common and so is frost. I'd be very optimistic if I were popping BX3's.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 4, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> I've run his Blueberry BX and his BX2. Blueberry terps are common and so is frost. I'd be very optimistic if I were popping BX3's.


Thats good to hear I'm definitely hoping for some Blueberry dankness
Looking like I got 7 sprouted, hoping for at least 4 females...fingers crossed.
Out of my 12 pack 3 didn't crack tails and 2 didn't break soil unfortunately


----------



## La0laEsMia (Jul 4, 2021)

Couldn't resist the hype on the Exotic Genetix Red Pop Line. 

*Got some Red Delicious (Apple Fritter x Red Pop), hoping for that Fizzy Drank bonus.

Thanks to the 4th of July sales, I also got a BOGO from Honest Genetics 
*Nana L'aranja (Banana Kush x Orange Whip F3) 
*and some Garlic Glaze - [GMO x Blue Hurricane] x Cookie Jar. This looks so dank on his insta.

...Also got some 808 Genetics as they were also on sale (i know, i know...)
*Cherry Kush Mints (Kush Mints x Sweet Cherry Pie)
*Sunset Surprise (Sunset Sherbet x High School Sweetheart)
*Papaya Girl (Haole Girl x Sunrise Papaya)
*and Mint (Kaui Mints x Napali Kush) 

I think I should stop buying seeds now


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 6, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4938203


Where’d you get those


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 7, 2021)

BoatyMcBoatface said:


> Got good news today, seeds are on the way.
> 
> Banana runtz and last supper from solfire


Is that “Last Supper” regular or fem?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 7, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Where’d you get those


GLO


----------



## spiderfan (Jul 8, 2021)

Something to enjoy yo southernplayalisticadillacmuzik to; also happens I like stinky plants and I cannot lie..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

Cannarado nilla wafer 
Cranecity cannabis- glitterati


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 8, 2021)

You s


Dividedsky said:


> Cannarado nilla wafer
> Cranecity cannabis- glitterati


You snag the last one on rados site or can you let me know which bank has it in stock? Thx


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> You s
> 
> You snag the last one on rados site or can you let me know which bank has it in stock? Thx


Nah I bought it from someone who had an extra pack, pretty sure the nilla wafer is long gone. Only place to possibly find a pack is at one of the auction sites but don't think there's any available. I wanted a nice terpy wedding cake cross and wedding cake crossed to sundae driver will be a tasty terpy strain.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 8, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> Something to enjoy yo southernplayalisticadillacmuzik to; also happens I like stinky plants and I cannot lie..


I like outkast and some sticky as well


----------



## wilson510 (Jul 9, 2021)

Crane City - 2x Black LPB, Glitterati and Nillaz x TheZHit
Wyeast- Milk Tea
Relentless - Black Cherry Gas
Robinhood- Black Hole, Blueberry Fritter
3rd Coast- PBB F2, PBB x MeatBreath, PBB x Special Candy


----------



## redeye517 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## slacker140 (Jul 11, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4938203


Nice, I just had the same 2 delivered yesterday.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 11, 2021)

This 10-pack of Larry Strawberry has 15 healthy seeds. Under the black cap is a clear plastic insert which comes out easily if you use your teeth.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 11, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> View attachment 4941172
> 
> This 10-pack of Larry Strawberry has 15 healthy seeds. Under the black cap is a clear plastic insert which comes out easily if you use your teeth.


Ive heard most of there seeds have anywhere from 12-15 in the pack. it nice to see there not limited to only 10 (im sure some packs might be but probably not most).


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 11, 2021)

nothing exotic, still have about 60 banana kush seeds which i seem to grow decent enough for my solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract medicine needs,
but i'm gonna try
20 durban poison
20 lsd
20 chemdawg
all from ilgm for 326 delivered. so about $5 a seed.
i've grown lsd before but never squashed it.
chemdawg is suppose to squash well and 
i'm just curious what mental effects poison will have in my oral medical form.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 11, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> Ive heard most of there seeds have anywhere from 12-15 in the pack. it nice to see there not limited to only 10 (im sure some packs might be but probably not most).


I counted 16 seeds in Florida Kush and Triangle Canyon packs, all decent too


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Jul 11, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Is that “Last Supper” regular or fem?


Not sure. I found out "gods flower" is exotic genetics Mike's personal cut of goudaberry from the solfire discord channel so that's probably the best place to ask.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 11, 2021)

BoatyMcBoatface lol


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jul 11, 2021)

Bought some CSI Lemon Tree S1 x Zkittlez and 2 packs of Triangle Kush x Chem D from GLO. Been doing research on the Triangle Kush and it’s relationship with OG Kush (the real deal). The clearest and best story I know is from origins tk on IG. Apparently the TK and OG Kush are siblings from a strain known as Emerald Triangle in Florida being pollinated by a stray Hindu Kush (maybe herm? someone can correct me) pollen. I’m hoping to find something great with those two amazing strains, and this is the first time i’ve seen anyone reverse Chem D, hopefully it is stable.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 12, 2021)

Just grabbed two 808 genetics packs for 100 bucks from terpy because their seals were broken. Lychee candy (papaya x strawberry runtz) and gorilla paw (gg4 x Meatbreath). Was hoping for gmo papaya which was sold out but I’m still very excited.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Satch12 (Jul 15, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> View attachment 4944593
> 
> View attachment 4944594
> 
> ...


I’m curious to see how your 3rd coast turns out. They were my first pack I ever bought and fucked up germing them like a dumbass. Might just be my newbie take but I’m surprised the starting tag is 200 for their new packs. I feel like 100 to 200 is the difference between his packs flying off shelves vs making it a more premium pack for more seasoned enthusiasts that sits on the shelves for a bit.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 15, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> I’m curious to see how your 3rd coast turns out. They were my first pack I ever bought and fucked up germing them like a dumbass. Might just be my newbie take but I’m surprised the starting tag is 200 for their new packs. I feel like 100 to 200 is the difference between his packs flying off shelves vs making it a more premium pack for more seasoned enthusiasts that sits on the shelves for a bit.


GLO said he took down most of the Peanut Butter Breath drop due to lack of interest, so you're probably right. I paid 180 or 190 per pack for Frozen Coke and Tagalongz, and 140 for Midnight and Purple Pie I think. Now that maxyields got robbed I don't think the price is gonna drop, but maybe it will if they don't sell.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 16, 2021)

When they first hit the open market, the only Max Yields pack that was $200 was Pure Michigan. And that was because it was a "collab" with Thug Pug. I really want to say the others were $100...or maybe $150. It seems every time he makes a drop the prices go up, like his beans are somehow worth more every time he remakes the same crosses or includes the new hype cuts. But I guess it's his right to charge what he thinks they're worth and buyer's right to pay that if they think they're worth it.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 16, 2021)

Finally my GLO order from july 3rd will be here today lol just a pack of Watermelon Kush (watermelon skittles x watermelon og) from LIT Farms


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 16, 2021)

Jack Herer x Trophy Wife - Surfr Seeds


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 16, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Finally my GLO order from july 3rd will be here today lol just a pack of Watermelon Kush (watermelon skittles x watermelon og) from LIT Farms


Correction Watermelon Kush is Watermelon OG x Purple Kush

And as a freebie I got 

IDGAF - Watermelon OG x Plum Wine (FLO x Dosidos)


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> Jack Herer x Trophy Wife - Surfr Seeds


That sounds fire with Trophy Wife being Triangle Mints F2. Something I'd get if I hadn't had my share of Jack crosses.


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 16, 2021)

Space cookies auto
Wedding cake auto
5th dimension fem
707 headband fem
Blue dream fem
Lemon head fem
Lemon grove fem
Orange punch fem


----------



## Zilman (Jul 16, 2021)

Lemon Berry Candy OG R2 Ethos fem
Airplane glue Ethos fem bonus

White nightmare BX Sin city fem
Nightmare kushmints Sin city fem
Frozen papaya Sin city fem
Hard cider Sin city fem bonus

Raspberry Parfait Humboldt seed company fem
Cart wheels Sin city reg bonus

Xanadu Katsu bluebird fem
Tropical escape Katsu bluebird reg bonus

Agua forza Wyeast farms fem

Big bad wolf 2.0 Csi humboldt
Cherry popper kush Sow good seeds reg bonus


----------



## Zilman (Jul 17, 2021)

Pack talk Savage genetics fem
Wiz Savage genetics fem


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jul 18, 2021)

Afghan Selections - Rustam Kush
Black Box Genetics - The Loke
Farmhouse Studio - Teal Fog

Anyone ever pop any Black Box beans?


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 19, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Afghan Selections - Rustam Kush
> Black Box Genetics - The Loke
> Farmhouse Studio - Teal Fog
> 
> Anyone ever pop any Black Box beans?


Teal Fog does stretch + get tall; don't let it have too much humidity


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 21, 2021)

This one might jump a few places up the cue to be run or maybe ill just set up another tent XD


----------



## Bankscotti (Jul 21, 2021)

Robinhood - Blueberry Fritter plus a freebie by 808.

Apple Fritter x Wedding Cake (robinhood) is what currently smoking. This breeder makes some tasty work


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 22, 2021)

I figure these males will be better and more stable to breed with than all the F1 mutts on the market. High Rule Genetics used Wedding Cake F4 for his Grapefruit Cake, and I read he has an agricultural science degree or something.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 23, 2021)

Not sure where I should post this but terpy is having 25% off with code “anniversary2” in case anyone’s wanting to pick something up.


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 24, 2021)

Nice @Satch12 , I was thinking of posting the code as well. Instead I will post a receipt of my score. 

I was pondering for days what to get from Terpy... Guerilla Fume was high on the list and was in my cart but someone snagged the last pack of that and Chem Fuego while I was trying to decide. And someone beat me to the last pack of Dark and Stormy from Clearwater. Those were both really good deals with the coupon in my opinion. 

But I managed to get the last pack of Heartbreaker for about $150 with shipping. If you can find a better deal than that let me know.

Also thank you @Dividedsky , @Railage , and @BigSco508 , it was your posts that help me narrow down my selection. I'm a total newbie, but when I'm ready I want to have some really nice strains to look forward to growing and enjoying. It was a SUPER tough choice between Kings Chalice and Agua Forza. Kind of surprised more people aren't swooping up Wyeast's Horchata line. As of now, Terpy still has everything but the A.S.S. cross. Lots of Lucky Dog besides the two mentioned above as well. 

Not sponsored nor do I work for any of the aforementioned breeders. I wish! Just don't want to see anyone sleep on 25% off sale if you're in the market for some packs. And Chris with Terpy seems pretty damn cool, which is a must for me.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 24, 2021)

I’m going to try and grow me some strong shit. Sadly I probably won’t be able to grow anything until late November or early December, with current grow just a couple weeks in.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 24, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Nice @Satch12 , I was thinking of posting the code as well. Instead I will post a receipt of my score.
> 
> I was pondering for days what to get from Terpy... Guerilla Fume was high on the list and was in my cart but someone snagged the last pack of that and Chem Fuego while I was trying to decide. And someone beat me to the last pack of Dark and Stormy from Clearwater. Those were both really good deals with the coupon in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Nice man sounds like you’re gonna have some fire seeds to pop. If you still want the Clearwater crosses glo Seedbank has a pretty insane selection and a good amount go for like 65-90.

edit: did you end up getting the Kings chalice or Agua forza?


----------



## Railage (Jul 24, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Nice @Satch12 , I was thinking of posting the code as well. Instead I will post a receipt of my score.
> 
> I was pondering for days what to get from Terpy... Guerilla Fume was high on the list and was in my cart but someone snagged the last pack of that and Chem Fuego while I was trying to decide. And someone beat me to the last pack of Dark and Stormy from Clearwater. Those were both really good deals with the coupon in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Good luck, I know the GCP freebies will have Fire in them, I’m sure the heartbreaker is gonna be great I wanted to pick it up as well but never did.

I should snag a Horchata cross, I’m liking the Later Days from them I have in flower.


----------



## La0laEsMia (Jul 24, 2021)

i have the agua forza in my cart, but i just....ugh . that wyeast horchata line sounds so fire


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 24, 2021)

La0laEsMia said:


> i have the agua forza in my cart, but i just....ugh . that wyeast horchata line sounds so fire


Yeah I kind of wish I would have got the Agua Forza or the Snowflake Syrup. I find it even harder to choose because I haven't had that many strains to begin with; kind of have to imagine what the experience will be like, especially if no pictures or smoke report. I just want experience really good stable genetics that checks the terpene smell/taste boxes and you know frost never hurts.

I am stoked on the Kings Chalice, but Snowflake Syrup, I've got my eye on you. Somebody feel free to correct me if I've got this wrong, because I'm just going off of riu and a FigFarms link;

Snowflake Syrup = Wintergreen OG x Horchata

Wintergreen OG = ({SFV OG x TK} x The Menthol)

Horchata = Mochi Gelato x Jet Fuel Gelato

Sounds amazing to me.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 24, 2021)

I couldn’t resist.


----------



## La0laEsMia (Jul 24, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Yeah I kind of wish I would have got the Agua Forza or the Snowflake Syrup. I find it even harder to choose because I haven't had that many strains to begin with; kind of have to imagine what the experience will be like, especially if no pictures or smoke report. I just want experience really good stable genetics that checks the terpene smell/taste boxes and you know frost never hurts.
> 
> I am stoked on the Kings Chalice, but Snowflake Syrup, I've got my eye on you. Somebody feel free to correct me if I've got this wrong, because I'm just going off of riu and a FigFarms link;
> 
> ...


If I didn't already have some mint from 808 genetics (supposed to be vanilla and mint terps, napali kush x kaui mints) I would probably go for the snowflake syrup. Wintergreen og with horchata *sounds like a great combo. Just gotta go with what you want in your garden. Anything sour with that Horchata would be exactly what I'm looking for, so that's why I'm eyeing the Agua forza and whatever the other one is with the sour dubb cross


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 25, 2021)

Bought and flowered ..


----------



## vchavez (Jul 26, 2021)

Is going to take me a while to pop this beans, taking a couple of months to relax and think wise the next grow.


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 26, 2021)

.

I just mailed the payment to Dr Greenthumb for Blue Dream and Sour Diesel, I'll have them in a couple of weeks.

I've had Blue Dream before and loved the high and taste.

I'm debating on growing next either Sour Diesel or Serious Happiness by Serious seeds (have the beans).

Decisions decisions.

.






Dr. Greenthumb: Cannabis Sativa, Seeds, Indica, Marijuana Weed, Growing Culture


Buy marijuana seeds, cannabis indica, cannabis sativa seeds for medical or recreational use. Indoor and outdoor plant growing, cultivation. World-wide Delivery.



drgreenthumb.com





.









Serious Happiness


Two legends were crossed to produce the Serious Happiness strain. We combined our famous Warlock-father with our legendary AK-47-mother and the result gave us pure happiness! In fact this hybrid brings happiness TWICE.




www.seriousseeds.com





.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 26, 2021)

Some purple afghani


----------



## lukedog (Jul 26, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> Some purple afghani
> View attachment 4951809


Nice choice, if you can't find quality in one pack its time to move on. m-10 was a absolute classic


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 29, 2021)

One more, something different, Mr Spliff of Cannabis. Came with a nice full pack freebies.


----------



## ZuuTeD614 (Jul 29, 2021)

Just spent a few bucks, can't wait to get them going!
Auto flowers-
Strawberry Cheesecake
00 Cheese
Crystal Meth
Freebies- Lemon Skunk
PhotoPeriods-
Barney's Farm Purple Punch
Critical
Sour D
And a Grape Roll Up


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 29, 2021)

From simply souvenirs


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 29, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Yeah I'm in AU. I've posted this everywhere but there's a good reason all our seeds are getting stung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's odd as bruh. I've had all of mine get through. You just need to know how to pack them. Just had a Savage Genetics order arrive yesterday (No Fruntz, Pink Runtz x Runtz and The GOAT) and I had a Tiki Madman Jealousy box set arrive the month before that. I've never not had a pack land. If you need some advice message me.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 29, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Yeah I'm in AU. I've posted this everywhere but there's a good reason all our seeds are getting stung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been officially sent a Notice Of Seizure from Australian Border Force?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 29, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I like outkast and some sticky as well


AIN'TNOTHANGBUTACHICKENWING!!


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 29, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I take it your in oz? The fuckers have got a fair bit better recently it seems.
> They’ve had more than a few nice packs off me in the last few months.
> I just put one in for Ace seeds - Malawi to “test the waters” shipping wise again so we’ll see. I’ve got a pile of re shipped orders sitting at a mate in England waiting until the coast is clear.


What's the attrition rate of seizures : successful arrivals you've been having mate?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 29, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4938203


Are some of those new releases? I don't recall seeing the Cherry AK or the Strawberry Cough crosses before.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 29, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> What's the attrition rate of seizures : successful arrivals you've been having mate?


All went a bit worrying a few months ago, now I’ve had 2/2 arrive safe and sound and waiting on a third.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 29, 2021)

Well if you ever need some advice concerning how to pack seed orders for successfully getting most of, if not all of your orders through just hit me up. I can give you the run down and watch your success rate improve overnight.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 29, 2021)

I ordered the real Kyle Kushman strawberry cough seeds from the only vendor he uses homegrown cannabis co. 110 bucks ish for 8 beans, no freebies. Extremely excited to run these. Going to devote a whole run to them around Christmas


----------



## jochhe1998 (Jul 29, 2021)

ZuuTeD614 said:


> Just spent a few bucks, can't wait to get them going!
> Auto flowers-
> Strawberry Cheesecake
> 00 Cheese
> ...


I, as well as many of my friends, have found the purple punch to be an amazing pheno to grow and smoke. Enjoy it!


----------



## ZuuTeD614 (Jul 29, 2021)

jochhe1998 said:


> I, as well as many of my friends, have found the purple punch to be an amazing pheno to grow and smoke. Enjoy it!


Awesome to hear man, I'm looking forward to tnat one then. May do the Purple Punch and a Critical.


----------



## StickyShadow (Jul 31, 2021)

Trying Cannarado gear for my next couple runs.


----------



## Davo68 (Jul 31, 2021)

Mass Medical Strains Acapulco Gold


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 31, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I ordered the real Kyle Kushman strawberry cough seeds from the only vendor he uses homegrown cannabis co. 110 bucks ish for 8 beans, no freebies. Extremely excited to run these. Going to devote a whole run to them around Christmas


strawberry daiquiri (kushmans S.Cough x Jack the ripper) by tga had a ton of phenotypes worth keeping, probably the most variation of anything I've grown from tga. I found about 10 keeper worthy phenotypes in 40 freebies. Should have kept them all but did t have the room except for the best 6-7 for a few years.


Banana berry pheno
Vick's rub lemonberry
Sprite remix
Strawberry tootsie
Strawberry lemonade
Strawberry liqueur (daiquiri pheno?)
Lime berry cleaner
Raspberry marmalade

I made seeds with a few for several years before moving on to pure indica and pure sativa hybrids for breeding purposes.

I can only imagine what kind of Terps the real deal produced by kushman tastes like.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jul 31, 2021)

Yuhbary, Blackberry Moonrocks and Hyper Glue arrived two days ago from Anesia Seeds courtesy of Choosenseeds.com. These will go with Captain Future, Boca Mintz and the Slurricane I already received for my upcoming all Anesia Grow.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 31, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> Well if you ever need some advice concerning how to pack seed orders for successfully getting most of, if not all of your orders through just hit me up. I can give you the run down and watch your success rate improve overnight.


I was serious. I've NEVER had an order fail to arrive. That's because I implicitly instruction the seller on how to pack it. I have an intimate understanding of how the protocol that the mail inspection officers employ when scrutinising packages.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 1, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> I was serious. I've NEVER had an order fail to arrive. That's because I implicitly instruction the seller on how to pack it. I have an intimate understanding of how the protocol that the mail inspection officers employ when scrutinising packages.


Whats the secret then. Most of my succesful deliveries were not stealthed at all. Just breeder packaging. Paid for stealth and lost too many orders to count. No seizure letters, just tracking stops as soon as it lands ar Syd or Perth


----------



## TugthePup (Aug 1, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Whats the secret then. Most of my succesful deliveries were not stealthed at all. Just breeder packaging. Paid for stealth and lost too many orders to count. No seizure letters, just tracking stops as soon as it lands ar Syd or Perth


Do they use some kind of xray machine?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Aug 1, 2021)

Got some Bodhi I’ve been eyeing. Picked up two packs of Eternal Sunshine, and got Babylon Buster and Sundance as freebies.

GLG also threw in two Bad Dawg freebies: Thunder Mountain Fuck x Sunshine #4, and Atonic x Cake Fighter.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 2, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Do they use some kind of xray machine?


Yeah they literally have a seed xray machine now specifically for seeds, in the link i posted a few posts back


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 2, 2021)

Strayfox left field and smoking mirrors that I bought from @FreshwaterGems on IG. He included these basic Afghani haze outdoor freebies from Stray.



I got a pack of Beanmill Genetics rolozz from him as well, and that came with the pack of struple breath. The lineage of strudel breath is OGKB x dosidos x chem 91 Skunk VA.


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 2, 2021)

I have Dia De Los Muertos by LIT and Strawberry Gary by EXOTIC on the way.


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 2, 2021)

Last week I ordered The White x UK Cheese, Chem 91 x Chem D, Chem D x T1000, TK x T1000, Bubblegum x T1000, and Pure Kush x T1000 CSI:Humboldt packs.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 2, 2021)

Are those strain names or the names of X Files episodes


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 2, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Are those strain names or the names of X Files episodes


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 3, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Whats the secret then. Most of my succesful deliveries were not stealthed at all. Just breeder packaging. Paid for stealth and lost too many orders to count. No seizure letters, just tracking stops as soon as it lands ar Syd or Perth


I'll PM you shortly brother and I'll give you the run down. Just haven't got the time to elaborate at this minute. Should be about another hour before I get home and can message you. I also don't want to put the information out for all and sundry to be able to read for reasons that should be pretty obvious. 

There's no secret per se, you just have to be aware of certain things in order to enlighten the person sending the order so they can pack it according to your instructions.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 4, 2021)

I received here in australia a pack of Mendo Breath s1 in the mail from someone in Oregon. I did not order them and i have no fucking clue where they came from. No breeder packaging, just in a plastic tube cryovacced in a tiny cryobag. Where tf did they come from?! I was googling a lot about the strain as i bought some Thug Pug stuff but i never bought any seeds


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 4, 2021)

Sounds like you have a special admirer Buttering u up.


ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I received here in australia a pack of Mendo Breath s1 in the mail from someone in Oregon. I did not order them and i have no fucking clue where they came from. No breeder packaging, just in a plastic tube cryovacced in a tiny cryobag. Where tf did they come from?! I was googling a lot about the strain as i bought some Thug Pug stuff but i never bought any seeds


----------



## mudballs (Aug 4, 2021)

bought 2 Cherry Malawi crosses. 
Cherry Malawi x Tropicana Cookies
Cherry Malawi x Rainbow Flame
even indica hybrids getting bud rot in my locale so gonna try sativa heavy line...fk you bud rot


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 4, 2021)

Just landed ..I hope I find 1 of what I remember growing.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 4, 2021)

Just grabbed pandemic dreams (tropicana cookies 2 x pineapple meatball) from terpfi3nd for 35 shipped from soaknbeans.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 4, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I received here in australia a pack of Mendo Breath s1 in the mail from someone in Oregon. I did not order them and i have no fucking clue where they came from. No breeder packaging, just in a plastic tube cryovacced in a tiny cryobag. Where tf did they come from?! I was googling a lot about the strain as i bought some Thug Pug stuff but i never bought any seeds


Ketamine’s a hell of a drug.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2021)

R


TugthePup said:


> Do they use some kind of xray machine?


really?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 5, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> R
> 
> really?


Yes:









Australia trials new technology to intercept mystery seeds sent in the mail


In world-first, agriculture department uses high-resolution X-ray machine to detect presence of seeds




www.theguardian.com


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 5, 2021)

Most recently received Savage Genetics The GOAT (Gary Payton x Runtz), No Fruntz (Runtz x (GDP x Runtz)) and Re-Up (Pink Runtz x Runtz) and received the Tiki Madman Jealousy box set a month before that.


----------



## 61falcon (Aug 5, 2021)

Had a few deliveries lately that made it down under. 

and a few more on there way


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Zellmet (Aug 7, 2021)

Davo68 said:


> Mass Medical Strains Acapulco Gold


Hi Davo68, as you know, AG has to be the most highly-rated strain ever --- and for very good reason...

I got mine from CheebaBeans, a UK outfit.

They didn't look great but I got 100% germ. , though one looks to be poorly developed.

I found a seed of AG in the late '80s in some good smoke that came from SF.

Of the seeds I got, 3 were female and we decided to test all 3 late one evening.

After 2 joints my woman and I were, er, 'nicely' as we say in the west of Ireland.

I lit the third number and took a toke --- Whoaa, WTF is this stuff, holy shit --- first fucking toke and I was outta my fucking head.

Head bouncing around in the clouds freaky.

No flowers, just tips, and we were giggly-blissed out _for hours!_

It smelled and tasted different to anything I'd had and the flowering plant _looked_ different, too.

In full flower, it looked like a small xmas tree that had been snowed on.

The large, fluffy pistils were snow-white and they later, practically overnight, went a really bright, yellow colour, and the trichomes a light amber giving the whole thing a golden look.

I had several clones from it in flower when the cops came...

SOBs took everything and along with the AG I lost a nice, trippy Indian sativa.

I've kinda been searching for AG ever since ---thinking it might be embedded in OTH or PH but hadn't come across anything.

I once found in JH, a pheno that reminded me of the AG high but the Afghanica genetics kicked in quickly and ruined the initial sativa high.

Flowering times are long, but if these seeds are indeed 'the real thing', then we're both in for magical times, to put it mildly.

THE WAIT, IT BEGINS...


----------



## Davo68 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello Zellmet
I came across the Mass Medical strains AG after I was already growing Barney’s Farms AG.
Haven’t sprouted them yet but now after reading your reply I can’t wait till I do!
Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 7, 2021)

Got this today at cannacon, Masonic hooked it the fuck up with freebees
GG4 (josey Wales cut)
Waiting game (fruity pebbles og x Mac)


----------



## Zellmet (Aug 8, 2021)

Davo68 said:


> Hello Zellmet
> I came across the Mass Medical strains AG after I was already growing Barney’s Farms AG.
> Haven’t sprouted them yet but now after reading your reply I can’t wait till I do!
> Good luck with your grow!


Thanks Davo68, As I said earlier, if these seeds are the real deal the smoke will totally blow you away ─ it's simply way beyond anything you'll have ever smoked and what I like about these seeds is that there are reputedly more than just one pheno.

And it's the kind of stuff that cuts waaay through whatever else you're smoking at any time.

Anyway, my 13 seedlings look very sativa so hopes are 'high'.

For germing I just pop them in water with a few drops of 35% H2O2 overnight and put them in coco next morning ─ I hate to leave them because sprouted seeds are more iffy to get going.

As I said earlier, I've waited a looong time for these, and I was beginning to think the might be so hard to get that I'd never have that unique experience of AG again...

It's really what beautiful dreams are made of.

And its euphoric effects can even be felt the next day.


----------



## Davo68 (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m feeling like Pavlovs dog now!
Can’t wait to get them sprouted.
Keep me posted on your grow


----------



## Zellmet (Aug 9, 2021)

Davo68 said:


> I’m feeling like Pavlovs dog now!
> Can’t wait to get them sprouted.
> Keep me posted on your grow


At 24 wks FP it's a difficult strain ─ and for the best info, cocoforcannabis.com is well worth checking out.

Their coco/perlite/calmag system with continuous fertigation makes LF plants much easier to bring to maturity.

The only caveat would be that they deal only with FF hybrids which need heavy feeding whilst LF sativas require a low nutrient regime.

Anyhoo, I'll be posting pics as they develop...the plants, I mean...

And we can swap notes.


----------



## bam0813 (Aug 9, 2021)

Cheese - 5 pack	1	$26.00
Great White Shark - 3 pack	1	$22.00
Bloody Skunk Auto - 3 pack	1	$25.00
Cream Caramel FAST - 3 pack	1	$26.00
Green Poison FAST - 3 pack	1	$30.00
Blueberry OG - 1 pack	1	$11.00
Acapulco Gold - 3 pack	1	$30.00
Blue Sunset Sherbert - 3 pack	1	$42.00
FREEBIE! - Feminized Photoperiod	3	$0.00
Bruce Banner Fem - SWEET SEEDS PROMO
Discount:
Free

3
North Atlantic seed
Barneys, greenhouse,sweetseeds
Should be here in a couple


----------



## GOT420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Relentless Genetics:
St. Elmo's Fire - Fems
Frozay 2.1
Tropicana Cherry
Millennium Falcon
Banana Honey Muffins
Banana Cream Truffles
Banana Sangria
Banana OG bx1f2
Raspberry Gas
Rozay R1 - Fems
#1 Stunna f2
5*Stunna
Stun-Ray
Birdman's Breath
Chilled Cherries
Cherry Cookie Cake
Granddaddy Cherry - Fems

Rainbow Belts 2.0 - Archive Seed Bank
Glacier Falls - Seed Attics


----------



## Bankscotti (Aug 14, 2021)

robinhood seeds


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Aug 14, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Relentless Genetics:
> St. Elmo's Fire - Fems
> Frozay 2.1
> Tropicana Cherry
> ...


Damn, that is quite the Relentless line-up. I'm green with envy. I feel like all your missing is Queen of the South.


----------



## GOT420 (Aug 14, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Damn, that is quite the Relentless line-up. I'm green with envy. I feel like all your missing is Queen of the South.


Thank you! I was late to the game on Queen of the South. I do have the parent strains so I will be able to make my own Queen of the South (Trop Cherry and #1 Stunna). I went relentless because a lot of these strains have a similar lineage and I figured it would make breeding them easier.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 16, 2021)

Damn soak n beans came through! Not only was the gorilla bubble half off,they sent me 10 more (I hope) Coolest capsule I’ve seen so far


----------



## La0laEsMia (Aug 16, 2021)

just got a pack of the new Wyeast Horchata line for 25% off from Oregon Elite Seeds in case anyone was on the fence. I went with the Aqua Forza (Forza Sour x Horchata).


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Aug 16, 2021)

La0laEsMia said:


> just got a pack of the new Wyeast Horchata line for 25% off from Oregon Elite Seeds in case anyone was on the fence. I went with the Aqua Forza (Forza Sour x Horchata).


Hell yeah! Thanks for the heads up, I picked up a pack of Wyeast Snowflake Syrup and the last pack of Sock and Sandals. Been waitin' for the Horchata line to go on sale. Maybe it has before and I just missed it, but I feel like 25% off Wyeast is about as good as it's going to get, seeing as they're not on GLO.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Relentless Genetics:
> St. Elmo's Fire - Fems
> Frozay 2.1
> Tropicana Cherry
> ...


Do you get any kind of a deal buying that many at once or just have to pay retail? That's like 17 packs from relentless alone.
I'm very jealous on you grabbing Those rainbow belts 2.0.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## toking12am (Aug 17, 2021)

A DC seed exchange delivery came in. In my latest score I bought:

Mosca Seeds:
5 x Frosted Skywalker Auto
(Frosted Zin x Skywalker OG Auto)

5 x Blue Hindu
(Auto Blues x Sour Hindu Auto)

Useful Seeds
10 x Chem #4 x Bag of Oranges Feminized

Digital Genetics
5 x Grape SnowTrain 
(White Fire OG x SnowLotus) x Purple Trainwreck Feminized

Manifest Destiny Seed Co. 
12 x (09 Animal Cookies x LA Pure Kush)Reg

With my purchase I was given several freebies.

Copa Genetics
5x Ancient Goji (Goji Og x Ancient Og f2)Reg

Manifest Destiny Seed Co.
12x TK x (TK x Iraqi Ranya)bc1 Regular


----------



## GOT420 (Aug 17, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Do you get any kind of a deal buying that many at once or just have to pay retail? That's like 17 packs from relentless alone.
> I'm very jealous on you grabbing Those rainbow belts 2.0.


Had to get em at retail but I made a hell of a connection with one of their main distributors so I probably will snag up most of what they continue to come out with.
Those Rainbow belts were my first seed purchase a few months back. Saw a lot of hype and missed out on the original but didn’t miss out on these. Just tried some live resin the other day and wow!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 17, 2021)

toking12am said:


> Manifest Destiny Seed Co.
> 12 x (09 Animal Cookies x LA Pure Kush)Reg


Those are feminized seeds, and as the pack says there are 7+ seeds per pack. I hope you get 12 though!

I wanted to grab a pack of those, but I waited too long and now it is out of stock. Did you get the last one?

I did see that 1 pack of GMO x LA pure kush was back in stock today, so I bought that and a pack of Brisco's Bargain Beans.

I saw Masher say I think on his IG story that he expects to release a chem d x LA pure kush cross in September.

Edit: I'm not too familiar with Digital Genetics, but looking at their page on DC Seed Exchange all of their current offerings are regular seeds and come with 12 in a pack.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 17, 2021)

toking12am said:


> A DC seed exchange delivery came in. In my latest score I bought:
> View attachment 4967182
> Mosca Seeds:
> 5 x Frosted Skywalker Auto
> ...


smoking on some frosted skywalker now, not to bad


----------



## toking12am (Aug 17, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Those are feminized seeds, and as the pack says there are 7+ seeds per pack. I hope you get 12 though!
> 
> I wanted to grab a pack of those, but I waited too long and now it is out of stock. Did you get the last one?
> 
> ...


You would think I had been smoking on something, so many numbers and 14 hours at work and Im bound to get something wrong lol. 
Yes i did buy that last pack and I can wait to get them started .


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 18, 2021)

Grabbed these magical beans from GLO. More than a wee bit of chem going on in Strayfox's Building blocks with chem 4 in Sled dog. Miami Mami has me most intrigued with Mindflayer involved, crazy terps for days.


----------



## La0laEsMia (Aug 18, 2021)

i wish everyone had that kind of info on their marketing packaging. Some places don't even list the parents.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 18, 2021)

I've got some Satori, Sugar Black Rose and Amnesia Lemon on the way.


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Aug 18, 2021)

Went on a bit of an InHouse Slurricane Binge- 2 packs Original Slurricane; 2 packs of Slurricane IX; 2 packs Slurricane #7 S1...

Then was lucky enough to grab some MAC G.A.S & Karma's LemonTini

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 18, 2021)

Joynt_Cannabis said:


> Went on a bit of an InHouse Slurricane Binge- 2 packs Original Slurricane; 2 packs of Slurricane IX; 2 packs Slurricane #7 S1...
> 
> Then was lucky enough to grab some MAC G.A.S & Karma's LemonTini
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


Your just missing Archives Slurricane for a full house.


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Aug 18, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Your just missing Archives Slurricane for a full house.


Hahaha...we are fortunate enough to have a pack of those in the vault as well! InHouse and Archive happen to be two of my favorite breeders. Their quality is absolutely outstanding. I have also been acquiring a number of Alien Genetics, Freeborn Selections, and Emerald Mountain Legacy.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 18, 2021)

Joynt_Cannabis said:


> Went on a bit of an InHouse Slurricane Binge- 2 packs Original Slurricane; 2 packs of Slurricane IX; 2 packs Slurricane #7 S1...
> 
> Then was lucky enough to grab some MAC G.A.S & Karma's LemonTini
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


Karma's lemontini is one I am kicking myself for not grabbing as soon as it was available.


----------



## 315meds (Aug 18, 2021)

61falcon said:


> Had a few deliveries lately that made it down under. View attachment 4958851View attachment 4958853View attachment 4958852
> View attachment 4958854
> and a few more on there way
> View attachment 4958855


What bank is this?


----------



## itslogics (Aug 18, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of:

Love in her eyes Galactic Grape (Grape Diamonds x Stardawg IX 

Sincity seeds Breathmints (Mendobreath x SinMint Cookies)

Sunken Treasure Seeds Mac Mosa (Mimosa x Mac Stomper) 

Equinox Seeds Maraschino Warheadz (Warheadz OG x Dosi-Ghost


----------



## 61falcon (Aug 19, 2021)

315meds said:


> What bank is this?


the seed source, breeders direct, seeds here now, and direct from katsu


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## GreenTeaHC (Aug 20, 2021)

So I just ordered these. I let a pack of the Sugar Rush slip through my fingers a few weeks ago, and I can hardly believe there are any Pink Certz left., so hopefully these are for real. This is my first order through GLO. We'll see what happens


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 20, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> So I just ordered these. I let a pack of the Sugar Rush slip through my fingers a few weeks ago, and I can hardly believe there are any Pink Certz left., so hopefully these are for real. This is my first order through GLO. We'll see what happensView attachment 4969109


Nice order! Just got this bloom pack today.


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Aug 20, 2021)

Couple packages today:

Emerald Mountain Legacy/seed Co.:
-Royal Kush X
-EML Royal Limez
-EML 91 Chem x Royal Kush 9
-EML Black Triangle x Royal Kush 9

Golden Lion Genetics:
-Glass Jar (Alaskan Blues x Balochistan #3)

Katsu Seeds:
-Special Release/Stone Farms Collab Sour Diesel IBL (Cut circa 2011) 2 packs (20 seeds)
-Grape Ape Cakes 

Alien Genetics:
-Lemon Butter Cream
-Hawaiian Ice
-Gelato Sours


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 21, 2021)

My collection of original Subcool genetics, and Subcool related crosses, continues to grow.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 22, 2021)

That skeleton crew has me drooling. Jesus og is a great strain and awesome grow, so I can imagine flavor for days.


----------



## 61falcon (Aug 22, 2021)

Had a few land


----------



## gzussaves69 (Aug 22, 2021)

Added some fire to the collection the other day.

Coastal--Northern Pride
Crickets and Cicada--Bubbleghan
Useful--Lucky Lime x 1979 Christmas Tree Bud


----------



## Boogierook (Aug 22, 2021)

Just got some “Bad Girl” from 20TwentyMendocino to do a run with in my new setup


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 22, 2021)

61falcon said:


> Had a few landView attachment 4970535View attachment 4970536


Ive been waiting to run my dubble bubble....i opted for Bubblegum S1 first and wasnt disappointed.


----------



## toking12am (Aug 25, 2021)

Got a new delivery from North Atlantic. Wasnt a big fan of there packaging for keeping the seeds safe. I would much have prefered a hard box but all the seeds look unharmed. 

Got a Mix of various breeders. Sweet Seeds, Taste Budz, Twenty20, Purple Caper and Gas Reaper along with the freebies. Have to say overall a good haul. Was hoping for a sticker but the beans are what I really wanted.


----------



## BigRed469 (Aug 25, 2021)

61falcon said:


> Had a few landView attachment 4970535View attachment 4970536


Dang glad to see you got your Chem Fuego, my SHN order got seized, and they didn't have any more in stock. Looks like you are the reason why they were out lol.


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Aug 25, 2021)

toking12am said:


> Got a new delivery from North Atlantic. Wasnt a big fan of there packaging for keeping the seeds safe. I would much have prefered a hard box but all the seeds look unharmed. View attachment 4972597
> 
> Got a Mix of various breeders. Sweet Seeds, Taste Budz, Twenty20, Purple Caper and Gas Reaper along with the freebies. Have to say overall a good haul. Was hoping for a sticker but the beans are what I really wanted.


Twenty20 should be nice, and I'd pop those Skywalkers too.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 27, 2021)

Grabbed the Green Team's beans on IG through a auction from Green Team direct and ordered the Demonic Genetics from Strainly. Demonic is a solid breeder at very cheap prices. Got Wedding cake x purple punch 2.0 as a freebie.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## idlewilder (Aug 27, 2021)

Got these for the male that was ised


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 27, 2021)

toking12am said:


> Got a new delivery from North Atlantic. Wasnt a big fan of there packaging for keeping the seeds safe. I would much have prefered a hard box but all the seeds look unharmed. View attachment 4972597
> 
> Got a Mix of various breeders. Sweet Seeds, Taste Budz, Twenty20, Purple Caper and Gas Reaper along with the freebies. Have to say overall a good haul. Was hoping for a sticker but the beans are what I really wanted.


Not sure how hard of a box you thought you'd get...but a USPS Priority Mail "if it fits, it ships" box is the most sturdy box I've ever gotten seeds in. Pretty sure the folks at USPS have been doing the crate challenge with priority mail boxes for years.


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Aug 27, 2021)

Just returned from the cannabis conference- with a pack of Turple from Scott Reach at Rare Dankness- to find two packages waiting for me...(I will get some pictures up soon)

Rare Dankness:
-Turple (Purple Swish x Pamelina)

InHouse:
-Alien Breath (Alien OG x OOKB)
-Delightful (Platinum Delight x Goliath)
-Platinum Punch Remix (Purple Punch x Platinum)

Mycotek:
-Ke'Ke (OGKB 2.0 X Gelato #45)
-GG #4 BX8
-Rabiez (OGKB 2.0 X Bear Mace)

Hope everyone has a great friday/weekend!


----------



## Cycad (Aug 27, 2021)

I've got some Satori, Sugar Black Rose (early), and Amnesia Lemon on the way. This is the second attempt, the first package has been lost.


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Aug 27, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I've got some Satori, Sugar Black Rose (early), and Amnesia Lemon on the way. This is the second attempt, the first package has been lost.


a couple great strains! I remember running satori twice and the harvests were gorgeous and good sized yields…a dear friend in one of his last crops before he passed away grew a gorgeous sugar black rose. I hope you have a great run with those!


----------



## slacker140 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Devils34 (Aug 27, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> View attachment 4974206


Ive never even seen that Strawberry Cough x Sherbet or Cherry AK-47 x sherbet.....now I want them lol....


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 27, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> View attachment 4974206


First time seeing a mixed pollen donor being tested. Sometimes I see crosses with different males of the same line but not together. Must be a reason


----------



## tardis (Aug 30, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> My collection of original Subcool genetics, and Subcool related crosses, continues to grow.
> 
> View attachment 4969928


You are a lucky man to have those vortex. I plan on using mine to breed the best possible expression of Vortex I can find. Kudos on recognizing one of the greatest strains on earth!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 31, 2021)

picked these up from GLO for $100 shipped since I couldn’t find them anywhere else and I heard the Snow Lotus dad was a sativa leaner. Anyone run these? Hoping to find some strawberry sativa dom plants. Also heard the Snow Lotus puts out Strawberry terps so should be easy to find Strawberry leaners in here


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 31, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 4976972
> picked these up from GLO for $100 shipped since I couldn’t find them anywhere else and I heard the Snow Lotus dad was a sativa leaner. Anyone run these? Hoping to find some strawberry sativa dom plants. Also heard the Snow Lotus puts out Strawberry terps so should be easy to find Strawberry leaners in here


Head over to the Bodhi thread. That banana punch cross could be special


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 1, 2021)

Just grabbed a 3 pack of Solfire's lemon grab (lemon tree x why u gelly) and a pack of Oni's Sour bananacanna (sour diesel x banana og) x Tropicana cookies from Rare Packs on Strainly. He sends out 5 pack of Rainbow Chip f2's for freebies too.


----------



## itslogics (Sep 3, 2021)

Picked up 

Exotic Genetics- Funky Charms (Rainbow Chip x Grease Monkey F2)

Sunken Treasure Seeds- Oz Kush Cake (Wedding Cake x Oz Kush)

Greenpoint Seeds- Daiquiri (Orange Daiquiri x Animal Cookies)

Anybody have any leads on in stock seeds that carry heavy skunk terps?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 5, 2021)

Couldn't stay away from a Amber GLO email. Ordered Strayfox's 21 candles (fpog #21 x roman candles (starfighter x Williams Wonder)) for $30 and Clearwater's kushmint bx (rabbid hippie cut) kushmint x applemints (apple fritter x kushmints) for $75. Too hard to pass on $115 shipping included. Haven't smoked Kushmints (RH cut) to very stoked for that growing experience.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 5, 2021)

itslogics said:


> Picked up
> 
> Exotic Genetics- Funky Charms (Rainbow Chip x Grease Monkey F2)
> 
> ...


GLO has crazy pricing on Strayfox's Roadkill wedding. Stray also just dropped a strain using a Heirloom Indian red skunk that would have a good shot a the skunk funk your looking for. Shoreline's Skunk is solid too.


----------



## Skunk smell (Sep 5, 2021)

Barneys farm- Glookies 
Barneys farm- Runtz muffins 
Cbd crew- Shark shock


----------



## gzussaves69 (Sep 5, 2021)

Came home from the weekend jaunt to a mailbox full of fire! 
Useful - Sour Bubble x Khalisi, and Stardawg x Ancient Og (auction win).
Full Power Selections - Kila Rasheed Black Alien, and Maruf Selection #2, (rotten meat, flesh). Some very interesting genetics to explore here.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 5, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Came home from the weekend jaunt to a mailbox full of fire!
> Useful - Sour Bubble x Khalisi, and Stardawg x Ancient Og (auction win).
> Full Power Selections - Kila Rasheed Black Alien, and Maruf Selection #2, (rotten meat, flesh). Some very interesting genetics to explore here.


If you start a grow journal for that maruf, I'll definitely watch. I been curious about that since it first was announced


----------



## itslogics (Sep 6, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> GLO has crazy pricing on Strayfox's Roadkill wedding. Stray also just dropped a strain using a Heirloom Indian red skunk that would have a good shot a the skunk funk your looking for. Shoreline's Skunk is solid too.


Thank you for the heads up, I'll check it out.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

I really just wanted the freebies even passed up on the Fruity Pebbles f4's. Going to use the Afghani freebies to cross to Purple Afghani keeper I have. I want some old school flavor I'm good on all the fruity & cookie stuff right now.


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> I really just wanted the freebies even passed up on the Fruity Pebbles f4's. Going to use the Afghani freebies to cross to Purple Afghani keeper I have. I want some old school flavor I'm good on all the fruity & cookie stuff right now.
> 
> View attachment 4982195


Who made the banana Kush f10 if I may ask?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 7, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Who made the banana Kush f10 if I may ask?


Jaws genetics


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Who made the banana Kush f10 if I may ask?


Yep Jaws. Was actually shopping around for Banana Kush crosses before he dropped this. I read on Zlabs that the F9 was all banana terps & he was really honing in on the banana phenos. He will probably keep working it & make more seeds since it was a hot seller. Terpy has 1 pack left with 20%off!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yep Jaws. Was actually shopping around for Banana Kush crosses before he dropped this. I read on Zlabs that the F9 was all banana terps & he was really honing in on the banana phenos. He will probably keep working it & make more seeds since it was a hot seller. Terpy has 1 pack left with 20%off!


I have afewpacks of banana kush ibl from afew yrs ago. Grew afew got 1 lady and she was decent lots of frost..i had more banana peel terps on her but it was a 1 off. Be sure to update jaws thread if you soak em!


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I have afewpacks of banana kush ibl from afew yrs ago. Grew afew got 1 lady and she was decent lots of frost..i had more banana peel terps on her but it was a 1 off. Be sure to update jaws thread if you soak em!


Hard to believe weed could smell like bananas, I gotta experience it for myself. For sure, will probably do half pack along to go along with Cherry AK 47 f2's.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> Hard to believe weed could smell like bananas, I gotta experience it for myself. For sure, will probably do half pack along to go along with Cherry AK 47 f2's.


Yea that should also be a good 1. For the price of jaws more people should cop his stuff. Im sure those freebies would be nice space fillers too or outdoor candidates for sure. Def update the thread! You may find info on banana kush if u searched the thread i posted pics


----------



## Richalpha (Sep 8, 2021)

I went crazy
Grease monkey
Omfg (runtz x red pop)
Strawberry Gary Payton ( Red pop x gsry)
Original gg4 s1
Incredible bulk
Future #1 (37% thc supposely)
Velvet cake ( red pop x cake mix)
Mimosa evo
Runtz muffin
The new
Black milk
Triangle mints
Ether


And alot more. I wont be buying anymore seeds for A whole. Im addicted. Time to find some mothers now


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Bloom seed co: grape cream cake f1
Bank: brown bag farm goods


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Big Head Seeds - Tangie

Got the 10 pack of fems cause Crockets and DNA were out,

All leaf and larf. All 10 of them. No one even wants it. I gave it away to make baked goods.


----------



## Davo68 (Sep 8, 2021)

Zellmet said:


> At 24 wks FP it's a difficult strain ─ and for the best info, cocoforcannabis.com is well worth checking out.
> 
> Their coco/perlite/calmag system with continuous fertigation makes LF plants much easier to bring to maturity.
> 
> ...


Hello Zellmut 
My Barney’s Farm AG has finished as of yesterday and haven’t tasted it.
I sure wish I had found MM’s strain first!
How’s your grow?


----------



## Davo68 (Sep 8, 2021)

Davo68 said:


> Hello Zellmut
> My Barney’s Farm AG has finished as of yesterday and haven’t tasted it.
> I sure wish I had found MM’s strain first!
> How’s your grow?


Sorry I misspelled your handle!
GG#4 did that.


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 9, 2021)

Grabbed this from think tank seed bank.


----------



## StonedAgeGrower (Sep 9, 2021)

Got these from Heritage Seedbank and GLO most recently. A week or so before that was the packs from PiffCoast. My seed buying has really ramped up in the last year


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 9, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Grabbed this from think tank seed bank.View attachment 4983377


Duuude, that is awesome!! How do you purchase from them?


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Sep 9, 2021)

My latest purchase from GLO just arrived. The freebies are georgia pie x runtz and brrberry OG x runtz. Sorry for poor photos, cam is broken.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 14, 2021)

A couple packages in the mail. Kropduster's MAC crasher f2's and bx1. Strayfox's North Indian kush cake and 21 candles with raspberry lights freebie. Clearwater's Thunderclap- Rabid hippie cut of Kushmints x Apple mints (RH cut kushmint bx) has me super stoked to see these do their thing.


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Sep 15, 2021)

most recent seeds i just got in for my next run;
(from ILGM)

G13 - feminized photos
Gorilla Glue feminized Autoflowers 

and i’m currently finishing up the heavy hitter pack. and the widows pack.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 15, 2021)

Few things I recently picked up


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## mathed (Sep 15, 2021)

Literally just finished my order on GLG. Man, I've got so many freaking freebies on this thing...I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to be able to plant all of these!!


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Zellmet (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi Davo, Sorry for the tardiness, I'm getting absentminded (lazy?)...

Anyhoo, got 12 of 13 --- 13 was on its way but I fucked it up by digging.

3 male and 2 herms so far, and the girls are just into pistils right now.

Seeds were small and sickly looking, as were the seedlings...

I thought it was because they lacked hybrid vigour --- so the crosses should be of interest.

They'll be OTH, Chellacutti and possibly Kullu.

I'm waiting to see resin before sampling.

Very thin-leaved sativa --- things are looking good. Pretty, pretty good?

Time will tell...

I'll post some pics, manana.

'Hope you get some of these soon.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4982067


mom scared to spend the money and there sub par but I’m itching


----------



## Danja-83 (Sep 28, 2021)

I have just purchased sour power OG from karma , bakers delight from dna and some strawberry lemonade from barney's.


----------



## Danja-83 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Sep 28, 2021)

I got some Grand Daddy Purple from ILGM. It's the first time with it. I have a OGK and the GDP in veg @ 14 days now so a good side by side.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Sep 28, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I got some Grand Daddy Purple from ILGM. It's the first time with it. I have a OGK and the GDP in veg @ 14 days now so a good side by side.


Good luck with your phenos! I grew some GDP from ILGM and one turned out to be the best smoke I've had in a decade while the other is still good quality, but it pales in comparison to its sister!!


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 28, 2021)

^^^^^ Looks good enough to dip in chocolate and eat! I want to get a pic of the little ones at about 3 weeks in the FFHF. They look more like eating herbs the leaves get so big.

So far the OGK was first out the gate and up but GDP has over taken the challenger at 14 days since the napkin. Both first three leaf.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a shit ton of seeds but I caved and bought another pack...

Jaws Gear - Cherry Meds F2 (Cherry AK-47 x Cherry AK47) 

Cant wait for those....ive had AK-47 but never had the cherry pheno....never grew AK-47 before either.

Ive heard great things about Jaws Gear.

1st time ordering from oregon elite seeds too.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Oct 4, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I have a shit ton of seeds but I caved and bought another pack...
> 
> Jaws Gear - Cherry Meds F2 (Cherry AK-47 x Cherry AK47)
> 
> ...


I have a seed problem too. I have more than I could legally grow for a year at least.. but that's if I ramp up production to 12 plants per grow 24/7... so likely a few years at my current pace. But I can't stop!! Lol

I'll figure out a way to power through more seeds even if it means ramping up!! Lol


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 4, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> I have a seed problem too. I have more than I could legally grow for a year at least.. but that's if I ramp up production to 12 plants per grow 24/7... so likely a few years at my current pace. But I can't stop!! Lol
> 
> I'll figure out a way to power through more seeds even if it means ramping up!! Lol


Last time I counted i think i had about 50-60 strains not including freebies.....currently I can run 4 plants at a time max lol....i can stop buying now, grow all these strains (it will take years lol) and whichever ones I end up loving, grow again lol and probably never have to buy more seeds again.

My problem is i love to buy new strains for my collection lol ill probably never stop adding strains.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 4, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I have a shit ton of seeds but I caved and bought another pack...
> 
> Jaws Gear - Cherry Meds F2 (Cherry AK-47 x Cherry AK47)
> 
> ...



why did you have to post this. GLG hasn’t had Cherry meds in stock and that’s kept me safe.

the first strain I really want to try of his too. Not that others don’t look fire I just have so many other things but nothing ak47

If they’re still in stock tomorrow it’s a sign and I’ll scoop a pack


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 4, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> why did you have to post this. GLG hasn’t had Cherry meds in stock and that’s kept me safe.
> 
> the first strain I really want to try of his too. Not that others don’t look fire I just have so many other things but nothing ak47
> 
> If they’re still in stock tomorrow it’s a sign and I’ll scoop a pack


Lmao when I decided to purchase there was 4 in stock.....i actually have another strain Sour Soda, which has Cherry Ak in the genetics....but you cant ever go wrong with some straight AK-47


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 4, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Not that others don’t look fire I just have so many other things but nothing ak47


AK was one of the first named strains i ever smoked. New Years Eve 1997... 
First time i ever got wired high.


----------



## Grojaks (Oct 4, 2021)

Man been years, just going through and isolating my own crosses for the past couple years


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 4, 2021)

No hype new flavours here!
Shoreline and queen of soul.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 4, 2021)

Danja-83 said:


> View attachment 4997418


I think people will regret not getting in on the sourpower OG, nice haul!!!
I have a pack on route.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Oct 5, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I have a shit ton of seeds but I caved and bought another pack...
> 
> Jaws Gear - Cherry Meds F2 (Cherry AK-47 x Cherry AK47)
> 
> ...


I've had very little experience with AK-47. Had a mate grow it out alongside some 'Celtic Berry', Hindu/Burmese Kush and another strain that I've forgotten about over time and I can distinctly remember that I was not impressed with AK-47 at all. It was very bland and reminded quite alot of the commercial Big Bud strain of the early 2000's. All yield, smelled bland as fuck and I have a strong recollection of a complete lack of any kind of terps at all, chunky colas of red/brown pistils and a moderate at best presence of trichomes.

Cherry AK however as I understand it seems to have nothing but glowing reviews speaking nothing but praises on it. I even remember a fairly old video of Berner smoking in the old cannabis club asking the people in his company what they're smoking on and his reply was "That looks nice but I bet you it can't fuck with this Cherry AK right here!!!".

Cherry AK is definitely on my to do list!!


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 5, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> I've had very little experience with AK-47. Had a mate grow it out alongside some 'Celtic Berry', Hindu/Burmese Kush and another strain that I've forgotten about over time and I can distinctly remember that I was not impressed with AK-47 at all. It was very bland and reminded quite alot of the commercial Big Bud strain of the early 2000's. All yield, smelled bland as fuck and I have a strong recollection of a complete lack of any kind of terps at all, chunky colas of red/brown pistils and a moderate at best presence of trichomes.
> 
> Cherry AK however as I understand it seems to have nothing but glowing reviews speaking nothing but praises on it. I even remember a fairly old video of Berner smoking in the old cannabis club asking te people in his company what they're smoking on and his reply was "That looks nice but I bet you it can't fuck with this Cherry AK right here!!!".
> 
> Cherry AK is definitely on my to do list!!


A local dispensary carries regular AK-47 around my way....i love its effects....but not a fan of its terps (very cheesy)....i figure if I end up with cherry terps and the same effects, it may be one of my favorites.....if it doesnt have the cherry terps like i want, ill at least love the effects


----------



## smokin away (Oct 5, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> A local dispensary carries regular AK-47 around my way....i love its effects....but not a fan of its terps (very cheesy)....i figure if I end up with cherry terps and the same effects, it may be one of my favorites.....if it doesnt have the cherry terps like i want, ill at least love the effects


Not sure if this is what you might be searching for but have you shopped Kinetic Genetics for something called StrawCherry Bliss. Neat red buds from Cherry Kush?


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 5, 2021)

smokin away said:


> Not sure if this is what you might be searching for but have you shopped Kinetic Genetics for something called StrawCherry Bliss. Neat red buds from Cherry Kush?


No never tried that...never even heard of kinetic genetics lol


----------



## smokin away (Oct 5, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> No never tried that...never even heard of kinetic genetics lol


It's in the the list at GLG. Nice bud set good red color.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 5, 2021)

Showed JJ some love this past weekend.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 5, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Showed JJ some love this past weekend. View attachment 5003229


Damn how much that all run you? Isnt the sour d bx4 like 300/pack? 

I'm jealous lol....you went to the NJ convention in AC or did you do curbside in nyc? I saw JJ was selling NYC Piff flower curbside in nyc this past weekend.

Im closer to nyc, but didnt have time to get there smh


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 5, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Damn how much that all run you? Isnt the sour d bx4 like 300/pack?
> 
> I'm jealous lol....you went to the NJ convention in AC or did you do curbside in nyc? I saw JJ was selling NYC Piff flower curbside in nyc this past weekend.
> 
> Im closer to nyc, but didnt have time to get there smh


Yeah $300 for the sour d , but you buy multiple packs, some end up free. I made the trip to AC, I took 2k, only spent half….there was really no other legit breeders there. I went back for the piff , so no deal there, but the first 4 were $800. Sour D still fetches 4K+ a unit(along with almost everything else) in my area so the real answer to your question is I hardly spent anything.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 5, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah $300 for the sour d , but you buy multiple packs, some end up free. I made the trip to AC, I took 2k, only spent half….there was really no other legit breeders there. I went back for the piff , so no deal there, but the first 4 were $800. Sour D still fetches 4K+ a unit(along with almost everything else) in my area so the real answer to your question is I hardly spent anything.


Awesome, sounds like he hooked you up! Yeah I didnt see anyone but JJ saying theyd be in AC....but just having JJ would have been worth the trip and obviously for you, it appears it was.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 5, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Awesome, sounds like he hooked you up! Yeah I didnt see anyone but JJ saying theyd be in AC....but just having JJ would have been worth the trip and obviously for you, it appears it was.


He was hooking up everyone who spent money.…I’m sure that’s how these shows go, he’s not getting $300 a pack from the seed banks. Dude in front of me got 3 packs of sour d, amongst other seeds. He got multiple free packs. The only other beans name was dark horse, but no bruce banner, so meh.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 5, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Awesome, sounds like he hooked you up! Yeah I didnt see anyone but JJ saying theyd be in AC....but just having JJ would have been worth the trip and obviously for you, it appears it was.


On a side note there were multiple seed sellers I never heard of. No-names capitalizing off the legalization. I probably could have reserved a booth, made up a fake name, and sold all my bagseed and made money. Very few people recognized who JJ was, at least the first day.…at least when I was there. I was worried the sour bx4 would be sold out, but I could have gotten as many as I wanted.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 5, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> On a side note there were multiple seed sellers I never heard of. No-names capitalizing off the legalization. I probably could have reserved a booth, made up a fake name, and sold all my bagseed and made money. Very few people recognized who JJ was, at least the first day.…at least when I was there. I was worried the sour bx4 would be sold out, but I could have gotten as many as I wanted.


Im not surprised 1 bit, thats Jersey for you....everyone looking to make a quick buck....nobody doing research.....and not respecting shit lol


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 7, 2021)

Grabbed The Menthol x Grape Gasoline, Marshmallow OG x Grape Gasoline, Miami Mami, and Bahama Berry. Freebies were two packs of Bahama Mama S1, Honey Crisp, Mochisicle, Alpha Runtz, Mistress (Lit), Nose Candiez, and Clownz. Really like the smoke of The Menthol, Marshmallow OG, and Grape Gas, so figured why not. Also, wanted to try Solfire, so I grabbed those to try. I’ll run the two Grape Gas crosses and the three Solfire packs next. I’ll start them in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 7, 2021)

So now I have around $100 to spend on another pack....but not sure which I should get.....between these:

Humboldt Seed Company - Blueberry Muffin.......this is an odd one because ive smoked it a few times....ive had a pheno that i absolutely loved....around 21% thc, BLUE (not purple!) Streaks going through the nugs which were super dense.....good blueberry muffin terps....solid effects, indica dominant but definitely some sativa in there.......the other pheno I had was almost completely purple, good blueberry muffin terps, but was 100% trash for effects.....its 20 regular seeds or 10 female for the same price...id go 20.

Relik Seeds - G13/Haze BX1......ive loved every G13 Haze ive ever smoked....so surely id love to grow it, as its also a great yielding strain

Piff Coast Farms - Sour Diesel BX2....im from the tri-state.....ive had 100s of Sour Diesel variants.....the 1 I hold in highest regards is VERY hard to find, in fact, im YET to see it in seed form!......these guys claim its the real deal.....yet this bx is karma, rez and various other cuts crossed and then selections were made......which makes it NOT an original.....still very interesting to me though......i know ppl will say JJs sour, but that's not the sour I love and am looking for either......the sour im looking for has lemon-lime sour patch kids terps, its the most SOUR thing ive ever smoked....lime green fluffy foxtailing nugs.....and despite diesel in the name, has absolutely no gas terps or smells......very potent....and I cant believe nobody else has been trying to hunt it down because it over powers every weed in any room.....even nyc piff doesnt hold a candle to it......ecsd is great but not even close to it....completely different.

BOG Seeds - Lifesaver.......ive never smoked this....jacks cleaner/blueberry x BOG Bubble.....said to have awesome medical value.....said to smell like a roll of lifesavers......obviously RIP BOG which makes me wonder when/if it will be available much longer.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 8, 2021)

Well I went ahead and compiled a list of all the strains/what breeder/what seed bank.....there is a good 30-50 strains on the list.

Im no longer looking at new releases, im just going to my list and trying to get every strain I have on there before anything else.

Its just tough to figure out what i want first on my list.

Lots of S1s on the list....lots of hard to get strains (BOG, Subcool strains) 

Im gonna enjoy trying to complete this collection.


----------



## OG Doge (Oct 8, 2021)

Fresh Coast Seed Co.- Project 4516 x Apple Fritter


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 8, 2021)

Just got my Mexican Death Sativa's in along with some other goodies from AKBB and some Useful freebies, which I'm kinda stoked on since I've been wanting to run his gear for a while.


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 13, 2021)

got these in sept, deader than Toby's ass...prolly going to see more old dead seeds as the industry ages...


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Rurumo (Oct 13, 2021)

I stumbled upon Old School Genetics in another forum. The breeder is a really cool guy and he has a beautiful collection of European clone only cuts, old school cuts, and landraces, and he also does a lot of collaborations with Karma (another favorite of mine), so I decided to give them a shot. So far I've tried their Strawberry Mist and Petrol Skunk and they were some of the best plants I've gotten from single Fem seed pops ever, which is awesome for people like me who follow strict plant limits. I bought 3 more of their strains and will run another Petrol Skunk clone along with them for my next grow:

These three seeds (one of each) popped in 20 hours!


----------



## shabbaranks (Oct 13, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I stumbled upon Old School Genetics in another forum. The breeder is a really cool guy and he has a beautiful collection of European clone only cuts, old school cuts, and landraces, and he also does a lot of collaborations with Karma (another favorite of mine), so I decided to give them a shot. So far I've tried their Strawberry Mist and Petrol Skunk and they were some of the best plants I've gotten from single Fem seed pops ever, which is awesome for people like me who follow strict plant limits. I bought 3 more of their strains and will run another Petrol Skunk clone along with them for my next grow:
> View attachment 5008924
> These three seeds (one of each) popped in 20 hours!
> View attachment 5008925


By any chance do you know if the fems they sell are s1/selfed? Just asking bc I see they also offer most of their strains as regulars also. The 'Honey Gas' Karma/OSG collab also looked fire, pre 2000 Bubblegum x Road Dawg (Stardawg x Biker Kush).


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 13, 2021)

whisperer57 said:


> got these in sept, deader than Toby's ass...prolly going to see more old dead seeds as the industry ages...View attachment 5008797View attachment 5008798View attachment 5008799



did you contact GLG? They’ve got great service


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 13, 2021)

whisperer57 said:


> got these in sept, deader than Toby's ass...prolly going to see more old dead seeds as the industry ages...View attachment 5008797View attachment 5008798View attachment 5008799


I don’t know if you’ve already tossed those beans, but if you haven’t yet, soaking them in a glass of water could make a big difference.


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 14, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I don’t know if you’ve already tossed those beans, but if you haven’t yet, soaking them in a glass of water could make a big difference.


of course i soaked them, the second 6 i shook in a sandpaper tube, i cracked the first by hand as per GLG...i still have them in wet towel . Believe me, they are stone dead. Ive seen a dead seed here and there, but never a full pack. I just needed something higher cbd, I lost everything to spider mites and Im trying to put things together, this just wasted a month and $60, but I learned alot about people, how they justify the things they do for money


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 14, 2021)

shabbaranks said:


> By any chance do you know if the fems they sell are s1/selfed? Just asking bc I see they also offer most of their strains as regulars also. The 'Honey Gas' Karma/OSG collab also looked fire, pre 2000 Bubblegum x Road Dawg (Stardawg x Biker Kush).


I only know for sure that the Old Widow 90's is a White Widow S1. I almost went with the Honey Gas, but I'm already growing one of their Road Dawg crosses, so I thought I'd try the widest range of their stuff, I'm sure it's incredible though, Road Dawg is one of my favorite medical strains and they have a great cut of it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 14, 2021)

whisperer57 said:


> got these in sept, deader than Toby's ass...prolly going to see more old dead seeds as the industry ages...View attachment 5008797View attachment 5008798View attachment 5008799


Where did you store them?

I don't quite get why you think it was a deliberate effort to deceive either?


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Where did you store them?
> 
> I don't quite get why you think it was a deliberate effort to deceive either?
> [/Q
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 14, 2021)

Sounds like a conspiracy LOL


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 14, 2021)

whisperer57 said:


> got these in sept, deader than Toby's ass...prolly going to see


That sucks, bud. If you haven't already, I'd reach out to Limos at ninefold. He's a cool dude and always helpful with cbd strains. Or shoot me a pm, I might be able to help.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 14, 2021)

Your tin foil hat might be a little tight lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sounds like a conspiracy LOL


Well, not to disparage GLG too much but I do kind of question their long term storage techniques sometimes, and they definitely have some gear on there that's been sitting around. I got some BOG seeds from them a while back, one of his older crosses, and they were also dead on arrival. I never followed up with them because it was the last pack and I didn't want anything else, plus in my mind that's just a risk we run sometimes. I knew BOG hadn't made that cross in a while so I probably shouldn't have ordered it. BOG himself confirmed it when I was ordering direct from him a few months later, said those seeds had gone to GLG ages ago. He actually sent me an extra pack of Lifesavers himself to make up for it. 

But 99% of my GLG purchases have been smooth sailing and their freebies and sales are great so I don't really hold it against them, and I never even bothered to email Jeff so I have no idea if he would've done something about it for me. After that Ive only really ordered stuff when it dropped so it was never an issue again.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 14, 2021)

Well I caved because im seriously addicted to adding new genetics to my library lol

Went to DCSE and copped these:

Humboldt Seed Organization - Blueberry Muffin F8 Regular 20 seeds.....couldnt beat 20 seeds for 100 bucks.....ive smoked this strain from both street and dispensary.....the street version had the smell and flavor, was an all purple pheno but lacked effects.....the dispensary version was green with streaks of blue (not purple, light north carolina blue!) Had the smell and taste and the effects were awesome for a strain listed at 18%....obviously Im shooting for the green pheno lol

2nd Generation Seeds - Sweet Pink.....pink champagne and blueberry....said to taste like grape bubbleicious gum.....after impressing me with Azure Haze I figured id add more JD Short to my lineup...especially at 79 bucks for a 13 pack.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 14, 2021)

Added another order to seedsherenow....

Picking up:

BOG - Sour Lifesaver (sour bubble x lifesaver)

Exotic Genetix - team cream (cookies n cream x strawberries n cream)

Ive eyed that team cream for a while....and ive been eyeing lifesaver but was excited to see the sour bubble cross on there today....hard choice out of the 4 bog options on there right now.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Oct 15, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> AK was one of the first named strains i ever smoked. New Years Eve 1997...
> First time i ever got wired high.


I had some friends come back from Amsterdam sometime in the '90s. All they could talk about was AK47. One guy even named his dog AK47. Only thing close I grew was El Alquimista, NL5xAK47. It was very racy weed. I should grow it again. It finished relatively quickly and had no grow problems,


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 15, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> I had some friends come back from Amsterdam sometime in the '90s. All they could talk about was AK47. One guy even named his dog AK47. Only thing close I grew was El Alquimista, NL5xAK47. It was very racy weed. I should grow it again. It finished relatively quickly and had no grow problems,


Picked up some nl/haze 5 from akbb a while back. If i ever get them in the dirt i am hoping they are what i remember. 
I hate couchlock


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 20, 2021)

Received my order from DCSE today! 

Humboldt Seed Company Blueberry Muffin (regs 20 seeds)
2nd Generation Seeds Sweet Pink (13 seeds)

Freebies:
Copa Genetics - Bodhi's Sunshine #4 x Ancient OG (5 seeds)
2nd Generation Seeds - Band-aid 13 (band-aid haze x F13?).....i absolutely love hazes and never had bandaid haze, so I m very interested in this one.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 20, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Grabbed The Menthol x Grape Gasoline, Marshmallow OG x Grape Gasoline, Miami Mami, and Bahama Berry. Freebies were two packs of Bahama Mama S1, Honey Crisp, Mochisicle, Alpha Runtz, Mistress (Lit), Nose Candiez, and Clownz. Really like the smoke of The Menthol, Marshmallow OG, and Grape Gas, so figured why not. Also, wanted to try Solfire, so I grabbed those to try. I’ll run the two Grape Gas crosses and the three Solfire packs next. I’ll start them in 3-4 weeks.


Another GLO victim . That pink certz (menthol x grape gasoline) is very nice and frosty. Just harvested a 12 ft tree of it and it smokes quite nice.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 23, 2021)

I ordered a few packs of Lifehouse gear. 
1 $40 x Sour Diesel Bx2
1 $30 x Super Sour Runtz
1 $40 x GMO Bx1 #7

$110 + $10 ship = $120
Couldn't pass on f2's of Karma's Sowah and heard good things about the gmo bx1 being rank. Thought why not try the runtz hit up with Sour Diesel bx2.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 24, 2021)

*LA GIRLZ (LA KUSH CAKES X PROJECT 007) [FEM] *
Couldn't pass these up. Last pack from GLO. James Bean did get restocked with them. Project 007 (project 4516 x London pound cake) is legit and then Seed Junky's LA kush cakes, enough said.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Just bought ten runtz muffins ten strawberry lemonade 150 critical poison fast 50 pinapple express number 2, 50 green poison fast and 15 chocolate gelato total 1235 dollars


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## TugthePup (Oct 25, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5016703


I really wanted the Chem Fuego. Went with a NL#5 from Blackbird instead.


----------



## Danja-83 (Oct 25, 2021)

Has anyone ever ran stuff from green team genetics out of massachustis ? I smoked some milkbone last month and it was a lovely creamy balanced hybrid. I can get some seeds from a headshop locally. Anyone had any experience?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 25, 2021)

Danja-83 said:


> Has anyone ever ran stuff from green team genetics out of massachustis ? I smoked some milkbone last month and it was a lovely creamy balanced hybrid. I can get some seeds from a headshop locally. Anyone had any experience?


I grew out Green Team's Pie95 f2's and absolutely loved them. I have a pack of their Pie95 x Topanga pure kush and a pack of their Gas Alley to still work.


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 25, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5016703


Where did you score the chem Fuego? I ordered a pack a month or two back and it got seized in the mail and SHN was out so I had to go with Guerilla Fume


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 26, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Where did you score the chem Fuego? I ordered a pack a month or two back and it got seized in the mail and SHN was out so I had to go with Guerilla Fume


Speakeasy


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 26, 2021)

Rare Dankness - Moonshine Haze


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 26, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Where did you score the chem Fuego? I ordered a pack a month or two back and it got seized in the mail and SHN was out so I had to go with Guerilla Fume


Not a bad trade off


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 26, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Not a bad trade off


No, not necessarily. I'm good with it because honestly it was hard to choose between the two. I've also picked up a few packs of Shorelines Sour D since then. I've heard some good things about it. I'm just hoping to find a good representation of that old mid 2000s Diesel.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> View attachment 5016840


Smoking on some banana punch sickle now


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 26, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> No, not necessarily. I'm good with it because honestly it was hard to choose between the two. I've also picked up a few packs of Shorelines Sour D since then. I've heard some good things about it. I'm just hoping to find a good representation of that old mid 2000s Diesel.


Here’s my cut of Fumè that’s just about done


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 27, 2021)

In my "prized possessions" pile

Ethos 
Mandarin Zkittlez
Apex r1
Cherry Gar see Ya
Purple sunset
Banana hammock
10th planet


InHouse
Sticky Glue
PkBR
PLATINUM GARLIC 
Slurricame #7

DVG Grandpas Breath

3rd Coast
Pure Michigan f2
Purple Garlic

JOTI Black Garlic

HSO Gorilla Breath

Solfire
GREAM
MIND flayer
Lemongrab
Why u gelly
Purple Marmalade

TONY GREENS GG4RIL

Clearwater
Creamsicle
Dante's inferno 
Cool Blue

Thug Pug
GARLIC BREATH 2.0
STANKASAURUS 

Fresh Coast Truffle Breath

Forum member crosses:
Gmo x mendo breath
Sour D x Mendo Breath
Cowboy Cookies f2
Jet fuel gelato

Ok i really gotta stop buying seeds. I dunno if ill ever grow these in my lifetime. Which one should i pop next?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 27, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> In my "prized possessions" pile
> 
> Ethos
> Mandarin Zkittlez
> ...


Hell yeah and you got some heat too


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 27, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> In my "prized possessions" pile
> 
> Ethos
> Mandarin Zkittlez
> ...


dantes inferno


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 27, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> dantes inferno


You grown it?


----------



## zzzybil (Oct 28, 2021)

how do yall store your collections . how do the seed banks store'm ?


----------



## Zilman (Oct 28, 2021)

zzzybil said:


> how do yall store your collections . how do the seed banks store'm ?


An airtight container for sandwiches in the vegetable section of the refrigerator.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 28, 2021)

zzzybil said:


> how do yall store your collections . how do the seed banks store'm ?


i keep mine in a mini fridge

im gonna need a new fridge soon cause the one i have now is just about full lol


----------



## Zilman (Oct 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> im gonna need a new fridge soon cause the one i have now is just about full lol


Who will grow your seeds? Grandchildren?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> i keep mine in a mini fridge
> 
> im gonna need a new fridge soon cause the one i have now is just about full lol


Yeah. You have quite the collection, bud. That mini fridge is probably worth more than my retirement portfolio. Lol.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 28, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> You grown it?


in process. only a few weeks into veg though but really cant go wrong with tiki + clearwater


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 28, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> in process. only a few weeks into veg though but really cant go wrong with tiki + clearwater


Yeah i grew creamsicle it was excellent


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5008920


I got a pack of those wedding and cough crosses should be heat in there. Especially thinking that cake X will be so good... but I might pop that cough tree next round when I do a bunch of haze/sativa stuff. Grew out some dinafem amnesia x strawberry cough 5 years ago that was nice, pretty sure this tree cross will be even better. Lemon tree is the shit!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 29, 2021)

Picked these up. Working on a Sour Diesel project. Going to run these with Shoreline's SD bx4, Sour diesel bx3 and some Sour D f2's. Heard this GMO cross is rank baby shit, absolutely nothing sweet about it. The runtz cross just a wild hair.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 29, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Picked these up. Working on a Sour Diesel project. Going to run these with Shoreline's SD bx4, Sour diesel bx3 and some Sour D f2's. Heard this GMO cross is rank baby shit, absolutely nothing sweet about it. The runtz cross just a wild hair.View attachment 5018796


Damn i like the sound of that gmo crosd


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 29, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5019076


Wonder whos’s blueberry was used?


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 29, 2021)

Dank



Thanks JB!


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Wonder whos’s blueberry was used?


i read a post from Stay in his thread that said the blueburry dad was from old DJ Short stock

he said he lost his Blueberry and Blueberry Temple dads in 2017 so these beans had to made before then


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 30, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Damn i like the sound of that gmo crosd


the full response I was referring to still has me laughing out loud.
"Yeah, I'm growing a Lifehouse GMO BX right now and your right, not sweet at all... it's like a baby ate a bunch of garlic knots then took a dump in some cookie dough and then someone unsuccessfully tried to clean it with gasoline.... and whoo boy did she stretch... "


----------



## Jcue81 (Oct 30, 2021)

Davo68 said:


> Hello Zellmut
> My Barney’s Farm AG has finished as of yesterday and haven’t tasted it.
> I sure wish I had found MM’s strain first!
> How’s your grow?



How many days did your AG go? I have one starting week 3. I’d love to see some pics of yours.


----------



## ManofTREE (Oct 30, 2021)

I just splurged like a grand on seeds. Not trying to gloat, I actually almost cried spending that much... but oh man the Danks I bought 
Some of my favorites are 
dosidos x (lemon pound cake x kushmints)
gmo x sinmint cookies
triangle kush x bubblegum
Oh and the autos from Mephisto I finally found in stock love those for some early spring/summer buds


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 31, 2021)

Won three packs on mr nice seed auctions.
17 euros a pack.
Angle breath, Ash and NHS.


----------



## Indoorpro (Oct 31, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Picked these up. Working on a Sour Diesel project. Going to run these with Shoreline's SD bx4, Sour diesel bx3 and some Sour D f2's. Heard this GMO cross is rank baby shit, absolutely nothing sweet about it. The runtz cross just a wild hair.View attachment 5018796


Good feedback from lifehouse?


----------



## wilson510 (Oct 31, 2021)

Just something different..


----------



## moundstomper (Oct 31, 2021)

wilson510 said:


> Just something different..


Where you get rootbeer runtz,was it a freebie?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Got a few animal cookie fem crosses from greenpoint
-dosidis x ac
-wedding pie x ac
-grape pie x wc
- triangle kush x ac
- fruity pebbles og x ac


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 31, 2021)

ManofTREE said:


> I just splurged like a grand on seeds. Not trying to gloat, I actually almost cried spending that much...


I think I may have crossed the $10,000 mark this year. I don't even want to go back and do the accounting...

don't feel too bad. It's a sickness!


----------



## Zilman (Oct 31, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I think I may have crossed the $10,000 mark this year. I don't even want to go back and do the accounting...
> 
> don't feel too bad. It's a sickness!


Yes, it's a disorder that costs $200 to treat.


----------



## zzzybil (Oct 31, 2021)

HAHA yall definitely NOT on social security ..........point me at one .....


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 31, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Good feedback from lifehouse?


Not much from what I can find. I did see a very positive report on the GMO bx and he has a massive collection of elite genetics to work with. Plus the prices are very nice $30 or $40 a pack is hard to not give a go.


----------



## ManofTREE (Nov 1, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Yes, it's a disorder that costs $200 to treat.


I bitch about cost of meat and gasoline rising but can fork out tons of money for seeds no problem lol. Priorities right guys


----------



## Polyuro (Nov 5, 2021)

After adding to my gear stash and looking over the addiction, maybe just because there in a clear baggie, B.O.G. truly has some gorgeous looking beans. I'm mean like almost all of the beans look like a perfect advertisement picture.

Just look at those beans. Just look. God damn. Like a Siberian tiger.


----------



## tardis (Nov 6, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> After adding to my gear stash and looking over the addiction, maybe just because there in a clear baggie, B.O.G. truly has some gorgeous looking beans. I'm mean like almost all of the beans look like a perfect advertisement picture.
> View attachment 5023274View attachment 5023275
> Just look at those beans. Just look. God damn. Like a Siberian tiger.


So YOU"RE THE GUY WHo bought all those off Seedsherenow!


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Black Sands Ranch (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey Y'all:
I just pulled the trigger on some beans I have been looking at for a long time. Just ordered:

-Granny's Apple Fritter
-Quarantine Buddy 
-Sundae Punch

That's right all Elev8. I took advantage of the vet's day sale and free shipping on 3 packs.
These are all fems and I can not wait. I sent the money order on Friday so I will see how they
are at shipping and such. I might even do a thread on their progress, I will also be making some
fem seeds from these as well.
Cheers
BSR


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 13, 2021)

Not sure what supplier this time...any favorite of yours ?


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> A local dispensary carries regular AK-47 around my way....i love its effects....but not a fan of its terps (very cheesy)....i figure if I end up with cherry terps and the same effects, it may be one of my favorites.....if it doesnt have the cherry terps like i want, ill at least love the effects


Hey. My daughter and I went to the local dispensary today and she picked up Tommy Craft Cherry 47. I'm going to smoke some tonight so let me know if you want an idear on the taste/smoke. Definitely smells like Cherry.


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 13, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Hey. My daughter and I went to the local dispensary today and she picked up Tommy Craft Cherry 47. I'm going to smoke some tonight so let me know if you want an idear on the taste/smoke. Definitely smells like Cherry.


Would love that!


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Would love that!


Perfect timing. I'm stoned! Smells like Cherries going in and out. Really smooth. Good Weed.


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 13, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Perfect timing. I'm stoned! Smells like Cherries going in and out. Really smooth. Good Weed.


Im stoned too lol and scored an ounce of Amnesia Haze tonight....perfect timing because i was just about out of mac1 and sundae driver lol....wish I was smoking cherry ak but this amnesia haze is really nice


----------



## Zilman (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## budbeauty (Nov 15, 2021)

My latest seed purchase (from Pack Banditz Seed Bank):

Envy Genetics - GorillaPops
Envy Genetics - GeorgiaCry
Freebies:

Lone Star Genetics - Gastro Breath
Envy Genetics - CandyCrush


I also got a pack of Sunken Treasure Seeds - Heartbreaker Breaker coming from Insane Seeds tomorrow!

Going to be a fun 2022!


----------



## Shastafarian (Nov 15, 2021)

budbeauty said:


> My latest seed purchase (from Pack Banditz Seed Bank):
> 
> Envy Genetics - GorillaPops
> Envy Genetics - GeorgiaCry
> ...


Yo I got those Gorilla pops as a freebee last yr when I snagged Gelly Bellies so I popped 3 of the 6 sure enough I got 2males 1 fem the female was a runt no stem rub dud but both the males had funk so I kept them sure enough I been growing 15yrs never truly found a trichome encrusted male yet found stinkers with good structure but never louder then female elites I have flowering and 1 of them males was a true stud I really wasn't sure if I wanted to even use but as he flowered I almost wanted to smoke his flowers more then Kushmints RH cut and Mac1 and Bananimals 8 & even a single female Breakfast in Bed was not quite as loud as him so I said Fuck it and open air pollinated everything with his ass but most didnt give me much but I at least got 10beans on Banaimals 8 and Keylimeade by Umami but Mac1 capsCut did not take she's very particular about when she accepts & who she accepts pollen from but I got a nice bit from the Kushmints and Breakfast In Bed which Im testing as we speak. I knew them Gorilla Pops where gonna be special with that pedigree. My boy grew both the Crumbs= Biscotti x Blowpops & Lickz= Runtz x BP said the Crumbs had way better phenos which his keeper is what you'd wanna see but the Lickz wasn't worth talking about smh I have both lol along with Tropical Popsicle & Booger Sugar which Im very pleased when a breeder is that confident in his Male he works it to everything he can get his hands on. I got the Biscotti x CaliSunset freebees Im sure will be just as stellar. My testers all reek 2x as strong as the original Cut and there just in veg lol I couldn't be happier.


----------



## budbeauty (Nov 15, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Yo I got those Gorilla pops as a freebee last yr when I snagged Gelly Bellies so I popped 3 of the 6 sure enough I got 2males 1 fem the female was a runt no stem rub dud but both the males had funk so I kept them sure enough I been growing 15yrs never truly found a trichome encrusted male yet found stinkers with good structure but never louder then female elites I have flowering and 1 of them males was a true stud I really wasn't sure if I wanted to even use but as he flowered I almost wanted to smoke his flowers more then Kushmints RH cut and Mac1 and Bananimals 8 & even a single female Breakfast in Bed was not quite as loud as him so I said Fuck it and open air pollinated everything with his ass but most didnt give me much but I at least got 10beans on Banaimals 8 and Keylimeade by Umami but Mac1 capsCut did not take she's very particular about when she accepts & who she accepts pollen from but I got a nice bit from the Kushmints and Breakfast In Bed which Im testing as we speak. I knew them Gorilla Pops where gonna be special with that pedigree. My boy grew both the Crumbs= Biscotti x Blowpops & Lickz= Runtz x BP said the Crumbs had way better phenos which his keeper is what you'd wanna see but the Lickz wasn't worth talking about smh I have both lol along with Tropical Popsicle & Booger Sugar which Im very pleased when a breeder is that confident in his Male he works it to everything he can get his hands on. I got the Biscotti x CaliSunset freebees Im sure will be just as stellar. My testers all reek 2x as strong as the original Cut and there just in veg lol I couldn't be happier.


I'm really excited to pop some of these Envy seeds, here's hoping for some amazing females! I had got the GorillaPops from their vault section, which wasn't cheap, but I'm still excited. I'll have to make a journal when I pop em


----------



## Shastafarian (Nov 16, 2021)

budbeauty said:


> I'm really excited to pop some of these Envy seeds, here's hoping for some amazing females! I had got the GorillaPops from their vault section, which wasn't cheap, but I'm still excited. I'll have to make a journal when I pop em


When did they do a Vault drop? which bank did you use how much extra where they? Ive had expensive pks that didnt come out with 1keeper not naming Names but IN-HOUSE seeds lol


----------



## budbeauty (Nov 16, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> When did they do a Vault drop? which bank did you use how much extra where they? Ive had expensive pks that didnt come out with 1keeper not naming Names but IN-HOUSE seeds lol


Pack Banditz Seed Bank, they have a rotating Vault drop section on their site. 12 regular seeds for 180 for the GorillaPops. Not really that expensive compared to others but still expensive.

EDIT: Just checked and it looks like the GorillaPops is gone now. They have P562 from Envy though.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks to The Seed Source for the freebies alien highway x rogue mango to go with the Shaka Zulu packs bandaid haze 3.0 ix#22 xShaka zulu (uptown brown bx) popping 4 of these immediately


----------



## MisterKister (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 17, 2021)

Bruce Banner, Skywalker OG and Black Widow from IGM, given the top shelf pricing they are really slow at processing orders. I have literally made an Amazon order with pleb free shipping, not prime, and have received it since they received payment. Not remotely impressed at this point.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2021)

GoingGreenVirginia said:


> Bruce Banner, Skywalker OG and Black Widow from IGM, given the top shelf pricing they are really slow at processing orders. I have literally made an Amazon order with pleb free shipping, not prime, and have received it since they received payment. Not remotely impressed at this point.


Absolutely fascinating 
WELCOME to RIU


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 17, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Absolutely fascinating
> WELCOME to RIU


Thanks for the welcome, now I need prayers to great weed bush to get me my beans .


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2021)

GoingGreenVirginia said:


> Thanks for the welcome, now I need prayers to great weed bush to get me my beans .


If you're in Virginia, there are retail places to buy seeds, and more on the way.


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 17, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> If you're in Virginia, there are retail places to buy seeds, and more on the way.


Really? My understanding is there are not. There are medical card dispensary that are insanely expensive, plus you need said medical card. No places that sell seeds any closer than DC that I found

Just not use waiting longer than few days ordering anything domestically.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2021)

GoingGreenVirginia said:


> Really? My understanding is there are not. There are medical card dispensary that are insanely expensive, plus you need said medical card. No places that sell seeds any closer than DC that I found
> 
> Just not use waiting longer than few days ordering anything domestically.


There were several vendors selling seeds at the Va Kind Cup, and many store owners looking for connections. I've sent out samples to a couple.


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 17, 2021)

IDK I can't speak to that but legal recreational sale are not currently going to start until 2024. Seeds are a kind of a grey area as I understand it based off several news articles. Based of dispensary webpages they don't sell seeds that I've seen.

I could be uninformed but that's just what I've seen doing my research.


----------



## budbeauty (Nov 18, 2021)

GoingGreenVirginia said:


> Bruce Banner, Skywalker OG and Black Widow from IGM, given the top shelf pricing they are really slow at processing orders. I have literally made an Amazon order with pleb free shipping, not prime, and have received it since they received payment. Not remotely impressed at this point.


I'm not a fan of ILGM, but do you really expect a seed bank (I'm pretty sure ran by ONE person) to have the same level of shipping as the world's biggest corporation? Change your expectations, it's not like these people have distribution centers all over the world. Completely unfair of you to compare the two. You won't last long in this game with that kind of impatience.


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 18, 2021)

Yes I do expect them to turn orders around or at least update status within 1 to 2 business days, most small business and ebay seller manage that. I certainly did that when I ran my own business. 

As for the second part that they shouldn't be surprise if they get terrible reviews and it seems many Seed banks don't last. If they don't have seeds in stock that should be indicated as such. Lastly they aren't a one person operation either, they have around 20 or so employees.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 18, 2021)

I only stick with the banks and breeders that respond to inquiries within 24 hours (basic customer service standard for any business), who accurately track their stock, and who have a quick processing time. There are so many good places to order within the USA now there is no reason to put up with terrible service. I've found North Atlantic, GLG, and Soaknbeans to all fit this standard, and there are others that come close enough where I'd give them a second chance during a sale.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 18, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I only stick with the banks and breeders that respond to inquiries within 24 hours (basic customer service standard for any business), who accurately track their stock, and who have a quick processing time. There are so many good places to order within the USA now there is no reason to put up with terrible service. I've found North Atlantic, GLG, and Soaknbeans to all fit this standard, and there are others that come close enough where I'd give them a second chance during a sale.


I advise you to pay attention to the Golden Ticket Seed Bank, in touch 24/7, sending a couple of hours after payment and most importantly, I think their range will suit you.


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 18, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I only stick with the banks and breeders that respond to inquiries within 24 hours (basic customer service standard for any business), who accurately track their stock, and who have a quick processing time. There are so many good places to order within the USA now there is no reason to put up with terrible service. I've found North Atlantic, GLG, and Soaknbeans to all fit this standard, and there are others that come close enough where I'd give them a second chance during a sale.


Thanks I've added those to my seed bank bookmarks for the future. I would give you a like but my account is still too new, but thanks you.


----------



## budbeauty (Nov 18, 2021)

GoingGreenVirginia said:


> Yes I do expect them to turn orders around or at least update status within 1 to 2 business days, most small business and ebay seller manage that. I certainly did that when I ran my own business.
> 
> As for the second part that they shouldn't be surprise if they get terrible reviews and it seems many Seed banks don't last. If they don't have seeds in stock that should be indicated as such. Lastly they aren't a one person operation either, they have around 20 or so employees.


You haven't even received an order confirmation or tracking? Yeah that is shitty customer service. I had ordered beans from him a long time ago once, wasn't impressed, haven't ordered since. I thought you were just referring to the shipping taking a long time, my bad 

A few banks I have ordered from recently that had a basically immediate turn-around time (and carry way better genetics than ILGM!): 

Oregon Elite Seed Bank
Insane Seed Bank
Pack Banditz Seed Bank


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 18, 2021)

North Atlantic Seed Bank si very fast also


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 18, 2021)

Zilman said:


> I advise you to pay attention to the Golden Ticket Seed Bank, in touch 24/7, sending a couple of hours after payment and most importantly, I think their range will suit you.


Many thanks as well. I think from what I read my likes will kick


budbeauty said:


> You haven't even received an order confirmation or tracking? Yeah that is shitty customer service. I had ordered beans from him a long time ago once, wasn't impressed, haven't ordered since. I thought you were just referring to the shipping taking a long time, my bad
> 
> A few banks I have ordered from recently that had a basically immediate turn-around time (and carry way better genetics than ILGM!):
> 
> ...


I have my initial order confirmation, that's how I know the status hasn't changed, I know they signed for the mail with the payment, money order. I'm sure one way another it will work out.

To everyone thank you very much for the links to the seed banks you've used. I should have signed up to an independent online community from the start. Making mistakes is part of learning, as long as we don't repeat them, right.


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 19, 2021)

So I put in a friendly support ticket in last night about my order. Got a response at 3AM, likely out of Amsterdam saying yes they have my payment, all is well. Order changed to processing. By noon had a email saying my order would ship out today. Will never know if it was my inquiry or just how they roll. Either way it put me at ease a bit. 

One giant step for a bean, one giant leap for bean kine.


----------



## Shastafarian (Nov 20, 2021)

GoingGreenVirginia said:


> Thanks for the welcome, now I need prayers to great weed bush to get me my beans .


You'll get them I guarantee it but they are slower thrn normal from Covid and they are slower then others. Id strongly recommend Insane seeds or even MidweekSong was very fast, Seedsherenow does fast solid work, but Neptune is solid and Oregon Elite seeds is super solid and fast. If your in Virginia Id say use Insane Seeds they are on thr East coast and are Extremely fast typically no more then 5-10days if u get them on a Fri that weekend typically is wasted so I prefer to order on the weekends so Monday they are processing and in my hands by end of week. These few seedbanks I highly recommend for American seedbanks that are super solid Ive ordered from each with fast delivery.


----------



## Ace Zoo (Nov 22, 2021)

BurntByFire said:


> 20 seeds of Dutchman Kerosene Krash
> Super stoked to get them going


 Any updates on how the kerosene krash turned out. I did a search on this strain and haven’t found much information on it


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 23, 2021)

Small auction


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 24, 2021)

Banana Slammer by Black Farm Genetix. Bought from Baked Beans Seeds, Merced CA. $5 flat rate shipping. Ships fast. Answers email. 

Strawberry Loctite by Shitz Legitz, Fairbanks AK. Bought directly.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mr Bob Hemphill
Puck HP BC2
Mom: Puck HP
Dad Puck x puck x PNW HP x NL

Should be a killer Hashplant considering the genetics.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)

**


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 24, 2021)

Got these within the last week. Cement Shoes and Moroccan Peanut Butter in soil this morning after a 3 days soak. 100% germ rate on the 7 beans.
Ordered the Sour D and Brian hooked up Chicklets and Glaciers of Ice freebies, Hats off to the SSV crew.
All these were on Strainly.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Toka416 (Nov 26, 2021)

Archive expedition line, got the original diesel x dosidos, wasnt planning on buying but the original diesel caught my eye.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 27, 2021)

Quickly becoming a addiction


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Polyuro (Nov 27, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5036417


Lol. Stop reposting the same pics. This tread isn't called look at my same leopard print upholstery and old seed buys....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Lol. Stop reposting the same pics. This tread isn't called look at my same leopard print upholstery and old seed buys....


Didn't know that I did that!! Sorry... I smoke a lot...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Didn't know that I did that!! Sorry... I smoke a lot...


I was agreeing with the addiction


----------



## Tracker (Nov 28, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> 20 beans for $20 from Green Reaper Seeds - Dr. Gorilla Tonic regs ((Exotic's Grease Monkey - GG4xCookies&Cream) X (Shoreline cut X Cannatonic))


Hi @Hawg Wild did you ever grow out any of the Green Reaper seeds?


----------



## BurntByFire (Nov 29, 2021)

Ace Zoo said:


> Any updates on how the kerosene krash turned out. I did a search on this strain and haven’t found much information on it


Best strain ever.
Super expensive seeds but yields and terps were unreal.


----------



## Alcoholock (Nov 29, 2021)

just grabbed some Bruce Banner autos... 100$ for 20


----------



## go go kid (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 2, 2021)

Green Team's 9HO5T fritter box set along with a few Pie 95 f2's to have fun with.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 2, 2021)

I managed to get in on an IG drop. I don't usually go for those but I dunno, these sounded cool.
No pics because they just used generic Emerald Mountain Seed Co packaging.

Freeborn Selections / Emerald Mountain Seed Co

Royale With Cherries (Cherry Lime Pop x Royal Kush)









Freeborn Selections/Emerald Mountain - Royale with Cherries - 12 Seeds - North Coast Novelties


Royale with Cherries - 12 Seeds Lineage: Cherry Lime Pop x Royal Kush Nose: Cherry cola, lime zest, skunk spray and earthy fuel




northcoastnovelties.com






Got Royal Mauiberry as a freebie (Blackberry Kush x Diesel Maui Dog) x Royal Kush)









Royal Mauiberry Cannabis Seeds by Emerald Mountain Legacy


Brand Emerald Mountain Legacy Pack Size 12 Seeds Per Pack Indoor / Outdoor Indoor / Outdoor Flowering Time 9-10 Weeks Genetics Hybrid Lineage (Blackberry Kush x Diesel Maui Dog) x Royal Kush Yield High Seed Type Regular




www.puresativa.com


----------



## Redeyes82 (Dec 6, 2021)

Thunderfuck


SNEAKYp said:


> Got some Bodhi I’ve been eyeing. Picked up two packs of Eternal Sunshine, and got Babylon Buster and Sundance as freebies.
> 
> GLG also threw in two Bad Dawg freebies: Thunder Mountain Fuck x Sunshine #4, and Atonic x Cake Fighter.


Thunderfuck mountain x sunshine 4 is a potent smoke with special terpenes. 


SNEAKYp said:


> Got some Bodhi I’ve been eyeing. Picked up two packs of Eternal Sunshine, and got Babylon Buster and Sundance as freebies.
> 
> GLG also threw in two Bad Dawg freebies: Thunder Mountain Fuck x Sunshine #4, and Atonic x Cake Fighter.


 thunderfuck mtn x sunshine 4 is a potent smoke with special terps. Skunky and fruity with a hint of cherry for sure. Most unique terps In the garden when I ran it. Heavy yield and really fast growing plants in veg. All finished in 63-70 days


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> Thunderfuck
> 
> Thunderfuck mountain x sunshine 4 is a potent smoke with special terpenes.
> thunderfuck mtn x sunshine 4 is a potent smoke with special terps. Skunky and fruity with a hint of cherry for sure. Most unique terps In the garden when I ran it. Heavy yield and really fast growing plants in veg. All finished in 63-70 days


Wow! Thank you for taking the time to give a review. Those got moved up the roster for sure. Any pics?


----------



## Russell_Growe (Dec 7, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah $300 for the sour d , but you buy multiple packs, some end up free. I made the trip to AC, I took 2k, only spent half….there was really no other legit breeders there. I went back for the piff , so no deal there, but the first 4 were $800. Sour D still fetches 4K+ a unit(along with almost everything else) in my area so the real answer to your question is I hardly spent anything.


Did you only get the packs or did you also get skunkteks sour diesel clone?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 7, 2021)

Russell_Growe said:


> Did you only get the packs or did you also get skunkteks sour diesel clone?


I got both. Should have put skunktek’s sour d in flower a month ago, but I’m just too busy with life. Put TK bandana in flower 5 weeks ago and never took clones, but my 6 week clone game is on point, so no worries there.


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 7, 2021)

Chernobyl S1 from @BobBitchen 
Dark and Stormy - Maitai 4 x Devil Driver from Clearwater


----------



## lunari (Dec 7, 2021)

Alright, so here's what I'm working with. I'm a new grower who is partway through their second grow. On the first run, I did Barney's Farm Triple Cheese scrogged in a Mars TS1000 tent kit and got 8 1/2 ounces. 

For the second run I added a 3x3 tent with a 240 watt light to try perpetual autos (4 plants at 3 weeks - 1 month interval). I have a Barney's LSD Auto and a Barney's Skywalker OG Auto in that tent so far. In my Mars tent I have a Barneys Mimosa x Orange Punch getting scrogged.

Seeds waiting for their turn:
Barney's Moby Dick
Barney's Watermelon Zkittlez Auto
Barney's Wedding Cake Auto
Bruce Banner Fem (NASC freebie)
OG Kush Auto (2x NASC freebie)


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

These good deals the past few weeks have hit my wallet hard

AKBB - Romulan BX
Relic - G13 Haze F3
Rare Dankness - Ghost Train Haze #1
Capulator - MAC & Cheese
Dominion Seed Co - Burnout Chem
Serious Seeds - AK47 & Kali Mist

Plus all the freebies that will come with the orders

wtfiswrongwithmewhycantistopbuyingseedsialreadyhaveenoughseedsithinkineedhelp


----------



## MisterKister (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 8, 2021)

Black Friday always seems to get me and AK Bean Brains always delivers:



I don't even have room in my box anymore...



I wish I had enough room for glass... each bag has moisture absorber pack, and I live in high desert (dry). I had to resort to this small ammo crate to store in my spare fridge.

It's some kind of disorder, for sure...


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 8, 2021)

Here is some of the stuff I'll be popping next year. Very excited about the Tony Green/Karma gear and I've been wanting to check out Symbiotic since I was passed a beautiful bag of their mimosa from a friend. And Deathstar, who doesn't like Deathstar? Don't fail me now AKBB!! Some of these I'll be trading with friends during out annual seed trading party next week, so I'll pick up some other good stuff then.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Black Friday always seems to get me and AK Bean Brains always delivers:
> 
> View attachment 5042996
> 
> ...


You ever think about putting those in the freezer instead of the fridge? That's my dilemma.


----------



## Indie (Dec 8, 2021)

I put beans in the freezer for long term storage, but the fridge is just fine for storing them also, just not for a long time.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 8, 2021)

Indie said:


> I put beans in the freezer for long term storage, but the fridge is just fine for storing them also, just not for a long time.


I just tested a 10+ year old batch I stored in this way. Had 95% germination rates. I might make some F2's to go long term in the deep freeze but I don't want to have to deal with thaw issues, and I like to run just one or two seeds at a time because I like variety.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 8, 2021)

Indie said:


> I put beans in the freezer for long term storage, but the fridge is just fine for storing them also, just not for a long time.


In your opinion how long is too long for the fridge?

I worry about thawing from the freezer…..unless I divide out the collection in different dry boxes. I like to run full packs but it’ll still take years. First world problems lol


----------



## Indie (Dec 8, 2021)

Like many on the forum, I have more seeds than I can grow out. I decided a long time ago that I needed to preserve the seeds that I had, so freezing them was my only viable option. 5 years would probably be my limit that I would want to leave in the fridge, not to say they won’t last longer than that, but the viability may start to drop after that. I have germinated seeds that have been in the deep freeze for 15 to 20 years with 95% germination rates.
With all that said, 5 years in fridge for me Is probably my limit, everything else goes in the freezer for long term storage. There is a valid point to wanting to germ only a few at a time, and a number of different strains, in that case i would just stick with the fridge.


----------



## LuvmethemQts (Dec 9, 2021)

*Latest purchase is from* https://www.happybirdseeds.com/

AUTOFLOWER MIX PACK: 

3 - "RIPPLE MOUNTAIN PIE" - Skywalker OG Auto x GelatG Auto

1 - "COLORADO GELATO" - GelatG Auto x GelatG Auto

1 - "PARADISE CITY" - Runtz Auto x Gelat.OG Auto

1 - "PERSEPHONE" - Pluto Cut Auto x Gelat.OG Auto 

*And *

"CITRUS GROVER" - 4 Feminized Seeds, Plus 3 Bonus Seeds of a different strain. This one used to be known as Skunksquatch.

"CITRUS GROVER" = Sapsquatch (Citrus Sap x Yeti Cheese) x Cloud Glider (Juicy Fruit x Master Kush)

Citrus Sap is: Tangie x GG4

Yeti Cheese is: Yeti Kush x Jack Cheddar


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 9, 2021)

lunari said:


> Alright, so here's what I'm working with. I'm a new grower who is partway through their second grow. On the first run, I did Barney's Farm Triple Cheese scrogged in a Mars TS1000 tent kit and got 8 1/2 ounces.
> 
> For the second run I added a 3x3 tent with a 240 watt light to try perpetual autos (4 plants at 3 weeks - 1 month interval). I have a Barney's LSD Auto and a Barney's Skywalker OG Auto in that tent so far. In my Mars tent I have a Barneys Mimosa x Orange Punch getting scrogged.
> 
> ...


If you insist on autos check out Mephisto and a California breeder Gassin Farms. GF White Hulk auto is good for an auto. Strawberry jam odor.


----------



## LuvmethemQts (Dec 9, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> If you insist on autos check out Mephisto and a California breeder Gassin Farms. GF White Hulk auto is good for an auto. Strawberry jam odor.


Autos are for my indoor grow (1st time). For outdoors I'll be doing photoperiod strains. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 9, 2021)

LuvmethemQts said:


> Autos are for my indoor grow (1st time). For outdoors I'll be doing photoperiod strains. Thanks for the suggestions!


I'm in Alaska and do the exact opposite. Last summer that White Hulk hit 5'. Huge top cola. And then bud rot. Endless rain last summer late. But the year before 1 did finish. Very tasty and productive.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 9, 2021)

I have to check on this thread from time to time so I can keep up with all the silly names these days. It never fails to give me a good laugh.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 9, 2021)

A few packages this week. CSI's lemon party should get rank lemon terps along with the chem d cross.
Strayfox's LA GIRLZ will be outdoors this next summer.
Iraqi dubb was a freebie from GLO along with the PCK ibl #21 packs and the Strayfox testers. I would imagine there are some heaters in that matchup. 
The Unicorn Poop f2's are from Rare packs on Strainly's repop of the original beans. Humboldt Hi biscus × Unicorn Poop was a freebie too.


----------



## lunari (Dec 9, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> If you insist on autos check out Mephisto and a California breeder Gassin Farms. GF White Hulk auto is good for an auto. Strawberry jam odor.


Thanks! I was planning on getting some Mephisto if I keep doing autos. I'll have to see about some Gassin Farms for next order as well.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 9, 2021)

Black Friday stuff just came in from DCSE, picked up 2 packs of Blueberry Milk from Strayfox and a pack of Chernobyl (Slymer/Golden Ticket cut) S1 all for $160. Hooked me up with 2 freebies, one from Copa (LSD x Ancient OG). Karma’s Sour Melon was from Speakeasy SB that I got for 50% off ($85 shipped). If anyone’s got info on that LSD x Ancient OG, Sour Melon or Blueberry Milk that’d be really nice


----------



## Indie (Dec 11, 2021)

my next sativa run, excited about these.


----------



## fatAngel (Dec 16, 2021)

Hindu Rootbeer


----------



## azgrowsIL (Dec 17, 2021)

Lil care package from Family Tree Seeds


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 17, 2021)

The 2 seeds near the tip are (fingers crossed) Tennessee Kush from CannaVenture. Tennessee Hogsbreath x Alien Kush


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 18, 2021)

Indie said:


> View attachment 5044976
> my next sativa run, excited about these.


Ah so you are one of the culprits behind why I couldn’t snag Zap. Jk! Keep us up to date on this run. Metal Haze is going in my next run with TK NL5 Haze F3 (Haze Dom) from AKBB. Curious to see how both of yours turn out.


----------



## Indie (Dec 18, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Ah so you are one of the culprits behind why I couldn’t snag Zap. Jk! Keep us up to date on this run. Metal Haze is going in my next run with TK NL5 Haze F3 (Haze Dom) from AKBB. Curious to see how both of yours turn out.


Will do, just making room for them this weekend.


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Dec 18, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> A few packages this week. CSI's lemon party should get rank lemon terps along with the chem d cross.
> Strayfox's LA GIRLZ will be outdoors this next summer.
> Iraqi dubb was a freebie from GLO along with the PCK ibl #21 packs and the Strayfox testers. I would imagine there are some heaters in that matchup.
> The Unicorn Poop f2's are from Rare packs on Strainly's repop of the original beans. Humboldt Hi biscus × Unicorn Poop was a freebie too.View attachment 5043672


You will like the lemon party. I've run it twice now and found a keeper which will stay around for a while. I may grab another pack just to hold on to just in case. Enjoy


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 23, 2021)

Got my shipping info on Dynasty Genetics Pineapple Fields yesterday. Pretty hyped!


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 23, 2021)

Ignore the dirty fingernails just got home from work


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5052607


Came real close to getting P.O.W got I95 x Warheads instead


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 23, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Ignore the dirty fingernails just got home from work
> View attachment 5052612


You don't clean those nails every day..jk. Likin those beans tho..


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 23, 2021)

Just grabbed Thunder Island and Crema Cubes by Wyeast.


----------



## mandocat (Dec 23, 2021)

This, https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/strains/kos-darkling-sativa/ and this, want some real sativa in my life! https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/strains/kos-malawi-moonshine/


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 23, 2021)

ThugPug Natural Gas
Fresh Coast Modified Moose Cookies
IHG black cherry punch
Relentless Black Cherry Gas
Clearwater Specimen X and Melon Collie


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 25, 2021)

Freezer for me. I have 3 vaults, 2 i left in the freezer (Thank God), 1 i switch to freezer when i started again from a 3 year break as recomended a few months ago. My germ rate on the freeze ones are 95, drop to 30 from the ones on the fridge, probably made a mistake from freezer to fridge


----------



## Pi$tol (Dec 27, 2021)

littleflavio said:


> Freezer for me. I have 3 vaults, 2 i left in the freezer (Thank God), 1 i switch to freezer when i started again from a 3 year break as recomended a few months ago. My germ rate on the freeze ones are 95, drop to 30 from the ones on the fridge, probably made a mistake from freezer to fridge


So u saying that your germ rate dropped on the gear that went from freezer to fridge?


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 28, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> So u saying that your germ rate dropped on the gear that went from freezer to fridge?


Yes sir. They are still popping but the roots get stuck short and dont last long


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Dec 28, 2021)

I grabbed 
Bodhi rolling thunder and devils hashplant.
And lucky dog diesel therapy.
Having a hell of an issue with seed source so we'll see if the bodhi show up


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 28, 2021)

tiger melon x omg
pck x purple unicorn
Strawberry Headband
Lemon Hashplant v2
Sundance
Purple Hindu Kush x Triangle Kush
Headband x Chemdog D
Headband x Lemon Tree
Emerald Bay Urkle
Purple Urkle x T1000
Big Bad Wolf 2.0

edit // dont judge me lol


----------



## Thodoph (Dec 28, 2021)

I got birthday cake kush.
Money maker.
Mint chocolate.
White widow.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 28, 2021)

HSC Emerald Fire OG
Irie Genetics Sunkiss

One for the night, one for the day


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Dec 28, 2021)

bbggkk1177 said:


> tiger melon x omg
> pck x purple unicorn
> Strawberry Headband
> Lemon Hashplant v2
> ...


And I thought my wife was gonna be mad at me....
Nice haul man. Everything I've run from him is fantastic.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 28, 2021)

sugarkanesislandgrown said:


> And I thought my wife was gonna be mad at me....
> Nice haul man. Everything I've run from him is fantastic.


His post made me feel better too


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 12, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> *LA GIRLZ (LA KUSH CAKES X PROJECT 007) [FEM] *
> Couldn't pass these up. Last pack from GLO. James Bean did get restocked with them. Project 007 (project 4516 x London pound cake) is legit and then Seed Junky's LA kush cakes, enough said.


How are those LA kush cakes?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 12, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> How are those LA kush cakes?


*LA Kush Cake*, also known as "Los Angeles Kush Cake" and "LA Kush Cake #11," is a hybrid marijuana strain. This cross of the popular Wedding Cake and Kush Mints comes from Seed Junky Genetics. La Kush Cake is an indica-dominant strain that smells like vanilla and has an earthy peppermint taste. It’s an easy, smooth hitter, and effects take a while to come on. This is a beautiful flower, with green and purple buds covered in frosty trichomes. It’s great for relaxing and winding down at the end of the night without much else to do.


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 12, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> *LA Kush Cake*, also known as "Los Angeles Kush Cake" and "LA Kush Cake #11," is a hybrid marijuana strain. This cross of the popular Wedding Cake and Kush Mints comes from Seed Junky Genetics. La Kush Cake is an indica-dominant strain that smells like vanilla and has an earthy peppermint taste. It’s an easy, smooth hitter, and effects take a while to come on. This is a beautiful flower, with green and purple buds covered in frosty trichomes. It’s great for relaxing and winding down at the end of the night without much else to do.


How’d it turn out after you grew em?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 12, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> View attachment 5065829


Dude.. Where can I get one of those shirts?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 12, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> How’d it turn out after you grew em?


They are for outdoors this summer. Going to grow out 3 of them and make beans with them. Solfire's Don Lemon (lemon tree x Don Mega) will be the male. Hoping for 8-10 ft trees ful of beans. 
Anything project 4516 touches seems to come out solid. My Specimen X (project 4516 x devil driver) from Clearwater were both stunning.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jan 12, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Dude.. Where can I get one of those shirts?


If you have an account on IG, follow miss_bodhi for updates on when she's getting more stock for her shop. The shops link is in her bio.


----------



## mandocat (Jan 13, 2022)

This is intended for outdoors this year. https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/house-of-selection/__trashed-2/


----------



## Playk328 (Jan 13, 2022)

Just ordered some GrandDaddy Purple IBL from Lucky13 Seeds


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 14, 2022)

Some fire showed up in the mailbox today, done buying beans, I swear! Gonna start hunting keepers and things to try my hand at pollen chucking with. Should be a lot of interesting stuff here. Breeder direct, sent some awesome freebies. All beyond my current skill level but I just have to have a taste of exotic/vintage stuff.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Jan 14, 2022)

A few packs showed up yesterday.
Jacked on the diesel therapy!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 14, 2022)

My son got me a couple of 10 packs of blue and purple haze seeds for X-mas...never tried it. Since they are both sativa dominant , I should enjoy it...................a new adventure.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 14, 2022)

luckydogs Diesel therapy just turned up ,one week after sunshine biscuits showed ,be in next run forsure


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 14, 2022)

Talk about keen to go... Seeds stored in the fridge sprouted in the packaging.

It's worth taking extra measures if you have a extensive seed collection.

When I seen them I assumed there was some urgency to plant them not thinking they had to have been growing micro slow for idk how long? 

I've had seeds for years in plastic tubes/vials and they're fine the above seeds had a card back with a plastic window.


----------



## ManofTREE (Jan 15, 2022)

Never seen that, wonder if the packaging absorbed moisture or if they seeds werent dried enough? Will they grow or are they stunted


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 15, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Never seen that, wonder if the packaging absorbed moisture or if they seeds werent dried enough? Will they grow or are they stunted


I put them in tissue paper when I noticed it, the next day they'd all had a decent length tap root, I then put them into rock wool cubes and 4 have sprouted, with the tap root being long I could only split the cube to drop the seed inside its not ideal tbh.
I've already got 3 revegging females to take care of + 2 female clones, 3 male clones and 9 other seeds them sprouting was the last thing I needed but the alternative was to put them in the bin.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jan 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Talk about keen to go... Seeds stored in the fridge sprouted in the packaging.
> View attachment 5067365
> It's worth taking extra measures if you have a extensive seed collection.
> 
> ...


Yikes! Temps inside fridge are usually in the mid to upper 30s. Even with a crap ton of moisture you'd think that that would be way too low of a temp range for germ. @Star Dog do you know about how long it took for this to happen? I've had seeds in fridge for going on 2 years now. I think I will take a look-see.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 15, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Never seen that, wonder if the packaging absorbed moisture or if they seeds werent dried enough? Will they grow or are they stunted


I meant to add, yes I think the cardboard has been wicking juuuust enough moisture to sprout. 
I'd need to check dates to be certain but it's circa 5 months in the fridge.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 16, 2022)

After over 10 years of trying I finally landed my white whale, Dr. Grinspoon! 

The Cannasutra has taken me roughly 8 years to land and Star Killer is just an awesome bonus. 

I have a lot of plans for these...


----------



## ManofTREE (Jan 16, 2022)

I just splurged and bought one single pack of I95 IX from topdawg. 300 dollars ouch never payed so much for one single pack. But their stardawg ix was an awesome drop and I95 is some killer stuff. Hoping for the best...


----------



## LuvmethemQts (Jan 17, 2022)

Thanks to Brother Randall from www.swarleyseeds.com


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 19, 2022)

A few packs from the last week and half. SIS dmv will be a treat. The BBC f2's and Mindflayer will be outdoors along with other Solfire gear this year. Shocktartz should produce some funk . Terp Shack hooked it up on a swap for the wedding cake x space runtz, along with other freebies. Def's chocolate Thai f3's are meeting Hazeman's Cocoa puffs ( chocolate Thai x chocolate trip). Hoping to find space and time to hunt through Ecto cooler f2's.
I need to stop buying beans.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 23, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> A few packs from the last week and half. SIS dmv will be a treat. The BBC f2's and Mindflayer will be outdoors along with other Solfire gear this year. Shocktartz should produce some funk . Terp Shack hooked it up on a swap for the wedding cake x space runtz, along with other freebies. Def's chocolate Thai f3's are meeting Hazeman's Cocoa puffs ( chocolate Thai x chocolate trip). Hoping to find space and time to hunt through Ecto cooler f2's.
> I need to stop buying beans.
> View attachment 5070247


Been checking out the Ecto Cooler too. DEF has a couple things I'm interested in


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 24, 2022)

Yall try that sowah pine tar gush?


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 24, 2022)

antonioverde said:


> Yall try that sowah pine tar gush?


TG doing right by the Pine Tar Kush, looks killer dude. DCSE still has packs available, I'm tempted to pick one up, but where does it end? I need to go to rehab for this seed addiction. I've sworn off buying anything else until 420, I will see you then Tony Green!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 24, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I've sworn off buying anything else until 420


Yea I'm trying to do the same thing. Save my money for the good sales I know are coming.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 24, 2022)

Ordered APPLE FRITTER X RED VELVET w/ free PANAKES X RED VELVET; GARY PAYTON X CHEETAH PISS. Fingers crossed they make it here.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 26, 2022)

Last grab. Love growing WUG. Super Hawaiian Durban pairing up with Nspacta's Yellow Snow (catpiss x Humboldt snow). Chris's GMO bx is stank nothing sweet about it.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 26, 2022)

Man you all making me jealous, i tried for a full 2 months to see which seedbank can still take my money and send me beans international, as you all know i have stop doing everything about cannabis fir 3 or 4 years and just started again late 2021. It seems like it was easier to purchase seeds 10 years ago when cannabis are barely legal in most countries. Well at least most of them dont sell seeds from where i am or not take any credit card payment.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## mandocat (Jan 29, 2022)

KOS - Red Russian Skunk F2 - Kingdom Organic Seeds


NAME: Red Russian Skunk “F2” BREEDER: KOS F2’d. Originally from Willits, CA, Private Breeder GROWING/BREEDING STYLE: True Living Organics (TLO) LINEAGE: Old School Haze (SEA) x Pure Indica Hashplant YIELD/SIZE: Very Good Yields and Plants are Medium to Larger Size FLOWERING TIME INDOORS: 63 - 70...




www.kingdomorganicseeds.com


----------



## tomram (Feb 2, 2022)

this new year


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Feb 2, 2022)

bigbillyrocka said:


> View attachment 5068387
> 
> After over 10 years of trying I finally landed my white whale, Dr. Grinspoon!
> 
> ...


Grinspoon is fire. congrats. That's on my bucket list as well.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 3, 2022)

Buying seeds is addictive! I have tons of seed that will probably last me into my lifetime. Just scored some shoreline gear and some Mandala gear. I ran some Mandala hashberry back in 04' I can't wait to bring it back for nostalgia.


----------



## ChongMaBong (Feb 3, 2022)

My latest collection, im growing some (paradise seeds) Nebula along with the (G13) white strawberries at moment and they are looking good too.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## higher self (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 3, 2022)

higher self said:


> View attachment 5079553


That gmo pie probably deserves to be a mom


----------



## higher self (Feb 3, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> That gmo pie probably deserves to be a mom


I agree! Can't wait to run that pack when I get space. Got some chucking I want to do with them once I find another male.


----------



## cawolves (Feb 3, 2022)

Some northern lights auto to train and mess around with and some gold leaf photo for the upcoming season.


----------



## azgrowsIL (Feb 3, 2022)

an easy $60 trigger to pull


----------



## ChongMaBong (Feb 4, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5079519


Hawaiin peaches sounds good


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 4, 2022)

ChongMaBong said:


> Hawaiin peaches sounds good


Yeah Strays write up on it sold me

i needed more quick flowering sativas in my collection…plus it sold out quick so im glad I grabbed it when I did



> IF YOU ARE AFTER SOMETHING DIFFERENT, TASTY AND BEAUTIFUL BAG APPEAL. THIS LINE HAS BEEN MY NEW GO TO. SHE GROWS LIKE A BEAST OUTDOORS AND INDOORS. MEDIUM FEEDER.
> HEAVY TOPS, CHRISTMAS TREE SHAPED FRAME AND BEAUTIFUL FLOWERS FROM START TO FINISH.
> PEACH CANDIED STICKY FLOWERS WITH SCENTED VANILLA BEAN AND MARSHMALLOW PEPPERMINT FUNK.
> VERY UPBEAT HAPPY WEED WITH A GREAT GIGGLY VIBE. SO FAR THIS LINE HAS BEEN AMAZING FOR PTSD, STRESSED OUT DAYS AND HAPPY DREAMS.
> ...


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 4, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah Strays write up on it sold me
> 
> i needed more quick flowering sativas in my collection…plus it sold out quick so im glad I grabbed it when I did


This one totally flew under my radar for some reason. Oh well.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 4, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> This one totally flew under my radar for some reason. Oh well.


Soak'n Beans will have them in stock on February 8th. IME Kakalak has been a good dude to deal with. The last Strayfox regular packs on his site were $65, but he gives 10% back in user points and offers free domestic shipping.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZe-cLEuawP/

Edit: Hey @OtisCampbell I don't know if you ever ended up getting a pack, but it looks like the black gmo is coming back in stock.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Feb 4, 2022)

Pretty stoked on these ones


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 4, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Soak'n Beans will have them in stock on February 8th. Kakalak is a good dude. The last Strayfox regular packs on his site were $65, but he gives 10% back in user points and offers free domestic shipping.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZe-cLEuawP/


I saw that...but TBH it's unlikely they'll get my financial support due to some personal opinions.

But I'm also pretty sure I already have way more seeds than I will be able to grow in my lifetime...unless I find that I magically end up with unlimited time, space, and money to throw into just popping & growing. So missing the chance to buy a pack of seeds doesn't really hurt as much as it could.


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Feb 4, 2022)

Unreleased ethos fems. Endgame x ethos cookies then I got the punch line. Should be fun


----------



## yesum (Feb 4, 2022)

The Landrace Team Congo Black. Seeds were half viable, all females. They are sending 5 replacement seeds, hope for a male in the bunch so I can reproduce the line. Supposed to be LSD in effect. I hope.........


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 5, 2022)

Deadpanhead knocked it out of the park with this one. Incredibly excited to run them outdoors this summer, along with making f2's. The genetics (Snowhigh's crazy train x Exotic's The Cube) are a absolutely incredible mashup of top line fire. 
Snows Crazy Train is a combination of Billy Goats Nam Wreck(Vietnam Black x E32 Trainwreck) x Vietnam Gold (Vietnam Black x G13Black Widow x Schrom)


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 5, 2022)

Got my beans from the Seedsman holiday giveaway


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Devils34 (Feb 10, 2022)

Just ordered:

Relentless Genetics - Cherry Cookie BX2

Cant wait, Cherry Cookies is 1 of my favorite indica strains! I also have Cherry Cookie Haze (Cherry Cookie x SSH) ive been waiting to pop too.


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Feb 13, 2022)

Some Ethos gear


----------



## Jimi Hoffa (Feb 13, 2022)

I like sativas too, but I dislike their negative side effects. A good sative is Amnesia Haze from Soma, like it much more than Tangie or Tangie crosses. The best sativa effects I got from San Bacio Gelato from Sherbinsky/ Humboldt. Curiously this is a mostly indica. But pleasant and a little bit trippy without side effects. Great yield too. Stunning plant.


----------



## Jimi Hoffa (Feb 13, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 5082794


What are the prices of these? Gelato 41 crossed with such others must be get great results.


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 13, 2022)

Waiting on my Maui wowee and purple trainwreck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimi Hoffa said:


> What are the prices of these? Gelato 41 crossed with such others must be get great results.


I got them on sale, but normally about $50 a five pack @ Seeds Here Now.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 13, 2022)

Rocky Mountain High 719 Rosanne and Leonardo.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 14, 2022)

I told myself no more seeds, you have more than enough to last a lifetime.
Then @Genetic Supply had a great 25% off sale on Badgers Batch gear, which is also a buy one, get one free deal.
Plus I was able to use the RIU discount code to save an extra 10%.

So I grab a pack of Qrazy Train, got a full pack of Vintage Vino as part of the BOGO, and also received a freebie 5 pack of Norstar Genetics Sweet Dreams, too.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 15, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> I saw that...but TBH it's unlikely they'll get my financial support due to some personal opinions.
> 
> But I'm also pretty sure I already have way more seeds than I will be able to grow in my lifetime...unless I find that I magically end up with unlimited time, space, and money to throw into just popping & growing. So missing the chance to buy a pack of seeds doesn't really hurt as much as it could.


Great Lakes has them for $50









Strayfox Gardenz - Hawaiian Peaches (10 Reg seeds) - Great Lakes Genetics


Strayfox Gardenz -Hawaiian Peaches. Genetics: Black Bart's 80's Hawaiian Stray Cut x Tom Hills North Indian - Tresdawg. Seeds in pack: 10. Sex: Reg




www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 15, 2022)

77 Jamaican X 60s Lambs bread heirloom, Swami Organics
Polecat BX, Headies Gardens Seeds


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 16, 2022)

Black Rose


----------



## Autoflowersmountup (Feb 18, 2022)

Hello hello!
Seed hoarding and collecting is a disease lol. 
not that I needed them but I grabbed a couple auto strains from seedsherenow and North Atlantic seed co.
Not unpleasant seedbank experiences imo, pretty good selection of some solid autoflower breeders and delivery was fairly quick. 
grabbed some fast buds, gnome, meph and hope to get a nice staggered grow going shortly.


----------



## CWF (Feb 18, 2022)

Coast to coast already.


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 18, 2022)

CWF said:


> View attachment 5088029
> 
> Coast to coast already.


Nice score there!


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 19, 2022)

Won these on IG awhile back, hit the mailbox today, anyone ran any of the Primordial or Chosen Few? Pistil Positive has some fire gear, got several packs to hunt through of theirs, this Jamaican Haze cross has my attention.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2022)

antonioverde said:


> Black Rose
> 
> View attachment 5086324View attachment 5086325View attachment 5086326


Didn't you make those? Yet you purchased a pack? That's dedication ... or something else.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 20, 2022)

This is my third pack of Blueberry Milk from Strayfox, hoping to find something exactly like the name. I have 4 going right now, and i plan on hunting the rest in one big phenohunt. I also bought 2 packs of Grape Cream Cake F1’s from Breeders Direct Seed Co since I popped my first and only pack and wanted more for the future


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 21, 2022)

Made a cheap purchase this time due to lack of work and money, but just got the following in the mail this morning.

Northern Light Special (KC Brains)

California Special (KC Brains)

White Widow (Nirvana)

Skunk #1 (Sensi Seeds)

Afghan (Spliff Seeds)

Wild Rose(Sweet Seeds)

Have found good phenos from cheap vendors in the past, so gonna give these go, next round...


----------



## conor c (Feb 21, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> Made a cheap purchase this time due to lack of work and money, but just got the following in the mail this morning.
> 
> Northern Light Special (KC Brains)
> 
> ...


Kc s gear can be good spliff seeds afghan kush is very good for the price i like alot of nirvana strains too price isnt an indication of quality always and also there chrystal is another good white one they do i liked i like sweet seeds aint tried wild rose tho myself but they got a few good ones for sure as well


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> Made a cheap purchase this time due to lack of work and money, but just got the following in the mail this morning.
> 
> Northern Light Special (KC Brains)
> 
> ...


kc brains got this old school vibes but not my things , sweet seed is okay except their s.a.d., people sleep on this one, wild rose is good, i didnt like the taste, but a lot of my friend loved it


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 21, 2022)

One of the very first skunk strains that I smoked was the Northern Light Special, had an Afghan clone from Nirvana for over 5 years, one of the best smokes I have had to date


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> One of the very first skunk strains that I smoked was the Northern Light Special, had an Afghan clone from Nirvana for over 5 years, one of the best smokes I have had to date


never was a fan of skunk , i was more liking haze like neville haze or mango haze, im looking at mr nice auction and im tempted to try again the cure , last time i tried them outdoor, cut them way before they were done because of the weather but it will be a challenge indoor but i loved this carrot and spice taste and even if it wasnt done it was still very trippy so i can't imagine what they would be like done properly


----------



## conor c (Feb 21, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> kc brains got this old school vibes but not my things , sweet seed is okay except their s.a.d., people sleep on this one, wild rose is good, i didnt like the taste, but a lot of my friend loved it


Yeah well its just a 98 black domina s1 (sad) and for a while at least it was pretty popular in the uk or where i live at least its good anytime i had it there killer kush was good too


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah well its just a 98 black domina s1 (sad) and for a while at least it was pretty popular in the uk or where i live at least its good anytime i had it there killer kush was good too


yeah but its from their selection, the bd they use is very different from the normal bd , their version is really sweet and tasty with a stronger high


----------



## conor c (Feb 21, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> yeah but its from their selection, the bd they use is very different from the normal bd , their version is really sweet and tasty with a stronger high


Sweeter for sure yes il agree there i wouldnt say any stronger than the good phenos in the original from sensi tho but both pretty high quality as for now sensis black domina idk if it be the same i doubt it


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> Sweeter for sure yes il agree there i wouldnt say any stronger than the good phenos in the original from sensi tho but both pretty high quality as for now sensis black domina idk if it be the same i doubt it


i smoked it at spannabis in 2008 , was really impressed by this cut , understand s.a.d. is a favorite for me , im maybe biased also lol


----------



## cbr900rr1 (Feb 21, 2022)

also have bc bud depot blueberry and bodhi deep line alchemy 4 arriving tomorrow...
left to right in case difficult to see.... king kong, jack herer, chronic, aurora indica, runtz muffin, shoreline, lava freeze


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

cbr900rr1 said:


> also have bc bud depot blueberry and bodhi deep line alchemy 4 arriving tomorrow...
> left to right in case difficult to see.... king kong, jack herer, chronic, aurora indica, runtz muffin, shoreline, lava freeze


let us know if cronic still good , was really disapointed by serious those years , im missing when their ak47 was the real deal , now it feel like a watered version of what it supposed to be


----------



## cbr900rr1 (Feb 21, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> let us know if cronic still good , was really disapointed by serious those years , im missing when their ak47 was the real deal , now it feel like a watered version of what it supposed to be


absolutely I'll keep u posted... just started last week....


----------



## EhCndGrower (Feb 21, 2022)

Hoping these gals will be sent off today or tomorrow. Just waiting on my credit card to accept the charge


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Feb 21, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> Made a cheap purchase this time due to lack of work and money, but just got the following in the mail this morning.
> 
> Northern Light Special (KC Brains)
> 
> ...


Man that's a great lineup. I hope you post pics.


----------



## trychrome (Feb 21, 2022)

Dino Party, because the Space Pastry spoke to me.
All fems.


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 22, 2022)

@*voodoosdaddy*

Will do, these are running atm



Blue Orca x 85 RKS, 3 seeds - Swami

Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS, 2 seeds - Swami

91 Chemdog x D NL#5, 2 seeds - Swami

Rem Dom, 1 seed - Freedom of Seeds

Gorilla Ryder(Auto), 2 seeds - Freedom of Seeds

Ketama Xaoen(Fem), 1 seed, World of Seeds

Rem Dom x Skunk Tosis x Jamaican Dream, 1 seed - Mellow´s Collection - Homemade cross

Skunk Tosis x AK, 1 seed - Mellow´s Collection - Homemade cross

91 Chemdog x D NL#5 x Gorilla Glue, 1 seed - Mellow´s Collection - Homemade cross

91 Chemdog x D NL#5 x Godberry, 1 seed - - Mellow´s Collection - Homemade cross


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 22, 2022)

The Animal Face x RKS hopefully hold some funky fire. The banana tooth testers were a pleasant surprise.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 24, 2022)

gzussaves69 said:


> Won these on IG awhile back, hit the mailbox today, anyone ran any of the Primordial or Chosen Few? Pistil Positive has some fire gear, got several packs to hunt through of theirs, this Jamaican Haze cross has my attention.


Yah I like pistil positive's gear. Pulled keepers out my first pack on a freebee.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 25, 2022)

BDSC had a sale on these so i had to jump on. No more seeds until 4/20


----------



## TankHankerous (Feb 25, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Yah I like pistil positive's gear. Pulled keepers out my first pack on a freebee.


got a few free Gloria (Cecilia x Tropaya) and Wishbone (Aloha Guav x Gorilla Grodd). I haven't heard of these strains before, anyone else?

I'll be good until next 420 sale


----------



## Black Sands Ranch (Feb 25, 2022)

Well I am going to fuck around and find out. I have not been able to get much info on Tastebudz so here we go.


All are fem photo's and single packs. They all looked good and after scuffing and paper towel all cracked in 36 hours and are now about
10 days old. The plan is to take cuttings as soon as I can, reverse the cutting and make a bunch of seeds just in case they are any good.
Cheers
BSR


----------



## amneziaHaze (Feb 25, 2022)

last time i bought red diesel from barneys got a polyploid and curly leaf mutations awsome smoke. now i am gonna go buy
*Bubba Kush 2.0 Feminized (Humboldt)*
or Pink kush from barney


----------



## mandocat (Feb 25, 2022)

This arrived! I have a place they can stink all they want!https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/gamblers-table/kos-red-russian-skunk-f2/


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 25, 2022)

My first order got denied through my bank for buy 5 get 5 free of





Expert Seed Bank | Premium Cannabis Seeds | FREE Shipping


Premium collection of cannabis seeds with tracked shipping - 600+ strains to satisfy anyones taste BUY 1 GET 1 FREE - Worldwide Delivery




expertseedbank.com




And





Godfather OG Seeds | Free Shipping | Expert Seed Bank


[icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] High THC 25-29% [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] 50% Indica hybrid [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] High yielding & easy to grow [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] Euphoric & relaxing effect




expertseedbank.com





I never got charged for it so I had my bank remove the block on my card and placed another 5 for 5 order of








Blue Cheese Seeds | Free Shipping | Expert Seed Bank


[icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] High THC 17-20% [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] 90% Indica hybrid [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] High yielding & easy to grow [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] Relaxation & uplifting effect




expertseedbank.com




And








Sweet Zombie Seeds | Free Shipping | Expert Seed Bank


[icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] High THC 24% + [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] 95% Indica hybrid [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] High yielding & easy to grow [icon name="cannabis" prefix="fas"] Heavy head and body buzz




expertseedbank.com





With the $6 charge for 48hr shipping the total came to $96.88 for the second order.

48hrs later I received

Both orders with 6 extra each of the Granddaddy Bruce and Godfather OG.

52 seeds for $96. Thanks Expert Seeds


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 25, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> got a few free Gloria (Cecilia x Tropaya) and Wishbone (Aloha Guav x Gorilla Grodd). I haven't heard of these strains before, anyone else?
> 
> I'll be good until next 420 sale
> 
> View attachment 5091885


Gloria  Cecilia grows into some big ass fat golfball style nugs...nice bag appeal. Only issue I ran into was some mold at the end. The Pistil Foot was a very nice strain from Pistil Positive. Very greasy, tasty oldschool flavor. I like dude's gear in that he gives you 20 beans in a pack. You will find something in there.


----------



## Genetic Supply (Feb 25, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> I told myself no more seeds, you have more than enough to last a lifetime.
> Then @Genetic Supply had a great 25% off sale on Badgers Batch gear, which is also a buy one, get one free deal.
> Plus I was able to use the RIU discount code to save an extra 10%.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your support!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 25, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Gloria Ceclia grows into some big ass fat golfball style nugs...nice bag appeal. Only issue I ran into was some mold at the end. The Pistil Foot was a very nice strain from Pistil Positive. Very greasy, tasty oldschool flavor. I like dude's gear in that he gives you 20 beans in a pack. You will find something in there.


Actually...the one I did, it was cecelia. I haven't popped the Gloria's yet.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 25, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> got a few free Gloria (Cecilia x Tropaya) and Wishbone (Aloha Guav x Gorilla Grodd). I haven't heard of these strains before, anyone else?
> 
> I'll be good until next 420 sale
> 
> View attachment 5091885


Ran the Wishbone a couple of times, nice chunky frosty buds, spicy, creamy, lemon-lime Sprite/7up terps, great all day smoke, makes tasty rosin.


----------



## Griffon (Feb 25, 2022)

Last order from Seedsherenow and Archives ::


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Livingblacksoil (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 28, 2022)

Got these within the last week. The Animal cookies and UK cheese x grape zotz are from Demonic Genetics. Hazeman's freebie is a 5 pack of grape stomper x white/stardawg. Brisco 's Buttered Bananas with Ginger Grant freebies. A few of Grassman's PRSUC will be outdoors this summer. Bright Moments x sour grapes should bring forth grape of grape.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2022)

I ordered Crickets and Cicada

PNWHP x Puck HP BC1
Crickets and Cicada Sensi Star x Puck HP BC1
Crickets and Cicada Nepali x Puck HP BC1.

Ive already received the PNWHP x Puck HP BC1, and am waiting for the other 2.

I ordered the Nepali x Puck HP on the last drop at JBC on Sunday. Everything they had went in 3 minutes. I was lucky to get what I got. I wanted another Sensi Star X Puck HP, PNWHP x Puck HP BC1, and the Lebanese x Puck HP, but they sold out to fast. Like I said, in 3 minutes or less every pack was gone, and the website was bogged down really bad. I think I got the last pack of the Nepali backcross.
I really wanted the Puck x Puck HP BC2 but theye were only available I believe on the first drop 2 weeks ago. The website was so bogged down I couldnt even access the site. Everything from the first drop sold out in 5 minutes.


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 28, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I ordered Crickets and Cicada
> 
> PNWHP x Puck HP BC1
> Crickets and Cicada Sensi Star x Puck HP BC1
> ...


Nice score man! Best of luck with them!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 28, 2022)

New Haul...gonna have to chill on seeds, it's getting out of control. hehehehe

Strayfox - Cocoa 13
Strayfox - Iraqi Red HashPlant
Strayfox - Skunk Haze
Bad Dawg - Headband x c99 x sunshine no4


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Nice score man! Best of luck with them!



First off I plan on F2 each individual strain.

Then I plan crossing Authentic Genetics Sk1 Male into each female from each strain. Then using the male from these crosses, and cross the male SK1 x Puck HP crosses into AKBeanBrains NL5 x Haze female


----------



## YardG (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm pretty tapped out on cash and jar space but couldn't resist a pack of the Red Leb x Puck BC1 and a pack of Copa's GSD F6.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 1, 2022)

Even though I said no more seeds, something special popped up, and I had to make a quick decision.
Useful Seeds Bag of Oranges turned out great for me.
So when the chance arose for me to get more Useful/BOO genetics, some Chem #4 x BOO seeds that haven’t been available in years, I jumped on that opportunity.
Plus, good ole JBC gave me some killer Gorilla Grood freebies from Pistol Positive Creations, on top of that.


----------



## YardG (Mar 1, 2022)

Ooh, I like that born on date. Wish more people would do that.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 1, 2022)

Paris larry f2 
Deedee bx (riri sour bx) 
Ecsd x legend og mosca 
Ahhh some more shit I’m forgetting I said I’m gonna stop and I slowed down for sure but I’m still at 3-5 packs a month


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 1, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Even though I said no more seeds, something special popped up, and I had to make a quick decision.
> Useful Seeds Bag of Oranges turned out great for me.
> So when the chance arose for me to get more Useful/BOO genetics, some Chem #4 x BOO seeds that haven’t been available in years, I jumped on that opportunity.
> Plus, good ole JBC gave me some killer Gorilla Grood freebies from Pistol Positive Creations, on top of that.
> View attachment 5094122


Same boat. I’d just made a GLG order and then JBC tempted us with that opportunity. These just landed



Now I just need to quit my job and grow full time to actually make it through my stash before I die. First world problems….


----------



## Brawndo G (Mar 1, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Now I just need to quit my job and grow full time to actually make it through my stash before I die. First world problems….


And so you have time to buy more seeds


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 2, 2022)

I have 3 packs left to buy and I’m done this year


----------



## Indie (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 2, 2022)

Indie said:


> View attachment 5095045


Gonna start a thread on that?? Or maybe post progress in the Copa thread, would love to see the results


----------



## Griffon (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 2, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Archive expedition line, got the original diesel x dosidos, wasnt planning on buying but the original diesel caught my eye.


when u popping them.


----------



## Indie (Mar 3, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Gonna start a thread on that?? Or maybe post progress in the Copa thread, would love to see the results


I have one going over at OG if you want to check it out.
i will post some of the results here after we get to the flower room.


----------



## tstick (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm popped two Chemdozer seeds from Archive in early December. About 4 weeks into flower both plants showed some hermaphrodite tendencies on the lower larf buds which I pinched immediately. Otherwise, it seems to be a pretty good strain =starting to smell good. One phenotype is taller and the other is chunkier. Hopefully, they will turn out some good smoke. I like what Archive is doing to try and get back to some old terpene profiles that were lost to time and overbreeding...but, damn, these seeds don't come cheap!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## TankHankerous (Mar 3, 2022)

Thanks JBC!


----------



## Markinoku (Mar 3, 2022)

Picked these up a few weeks ago. Will be my first run with bodhi seeds. Excited to see what some of these strains have to offer!


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 3, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> Picked these up a few weeks ago. Will be my first run with bodhi seeds. Excited to see what some of these strains have to offer!


waking dream


----------



## mathed (Mar 5, 2022)

Just placed an order for some Twenty20 Mendo seeds. Have tried a few of their strains and all have been fire so far. The Great is top shelf stuff, had to grab another pack of that.


----------



## azgrowsIL (Mar 5, 2022)

This week's haul: Royale With Cherries F2 (Royal Mauiberry as freebie) and Purple Unicorn F5


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Kgrim (Mar 7, 2022)

Just got my delivery from Omuerta Genetix. Bought 2 packs, got 2 free packs, and a pack of testers.
Looks like it's time to soak some more beans!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvmethemQts (Mar 9, 2022)

Just got these delivered from Demonic Genetics...the Banana Pebbles (Fem.) was a freebie.


----------



## TankHankerous (Mar 10, 2022)

that sealing wax looks like some high quality sap


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 10, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 5099494


Which 3rd Coast pack was included as the freebie, Mercury?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 10, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Which 3rd Coast pack was included as the freebie, Mercury?


Oreocumbz was the freebie


----------



## conor c (Mar 12, 2022)

Just ordered some tora bora x pck from kwikseeds that one should be a interesting cross


----------



## tomram (Mar 12, 2022)

Hii. Spannabis


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Cant wait to get these started this spring.


----------



## LuvmethemQts (Mar 14, 2022)

LuvmethemQts said:


> Just got these delivered from Demonic Genetics...the Banana Pebbles (Fem.) was a freebie.
> View attachment 5098989
> View attachment 5098990


F.y.i - All 3 beans (1 of each) popped over the weekend (wet paper towel, ziplock bag & placed under the entertainment receiver)!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 21, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> 77 Jamaican X 60s Lambs bread heirloom, Swami Organics
> Polecat BX, Headies Gardens Seeds


So the Swami Organic Lambsbread seeds finally arrived. It was back and forth messaging for several weeks, problems with the distributor related to COVID and ukraine mess, the seeds look good and he threw in a pack of The One X Maui Wowie Cherry Bomb... i have to add him to my list of legitimate vendors.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 23, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> last time i bought red diesel from barneys got a polyploid and curly leaf mutations awsome smoke. now i am gonna go buy
> *Bubba Kush 2.0 Feminized (Humboldt)*
> or Pink kush from barney


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 23, 2022)

Dig the Britney packs...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 25, 2022)

Got these in the mail yesterday. 530 Organics are on Strainly. Hitting those Caribbean Cream - Glazed Apricot Gelato x Jealousy along with a few Glazed Apricot Gelato x Cement shoes this fall/winter with a Legond of Magnum (LOA x Magnum Opus) stud from Coalition Seeds. Dropped the Bubblegum bx in water for a soak before soil. Wes hooked up the Shoreline gear.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 25, 2022)

tell me more about why you decided to buy fish scale?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 25, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> tell me more about why you decided to buy fish scale?


Wes's crippy cut added to the ECSD then bx'd to ECSD, uh yeah. I have wanted to grab a pack for a while. I have seen a few pics and there's plenty of frost. I grew out his Sour Diesel and it was nice. In fall plan on working his SD BX3.


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Mar 25, 2022)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What's your latest? What was your reasoning?
> 
> Just sent 650 bucks to Sannie to pick up some 2 more packs of Sugar Punch, a bunch of Jack Herer seeds (4 packs reg and 2 packs fem), 2 packs of Caramel Cough, 2 packs of Shackzilla and a pack of Columbian Gold x Lambsbread.
> 
> ...


Bubbleicious , Sweet Tooth , Melon Gum


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 25, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Wes's crippy cut added to the ECSD then bx'd to ECSD, uh yeah. I have wanted to grab a pack for a while. I have seen a few pics and there's plenty of frost. I grew out his Sour Diesel and it was nice. In fall plan on working his SD BX3.


Yep, Shoreline OG's gear is awesome! I run a bunch of his stuff, and am about to test more.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 26, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Yep, Shoreline OG's gear is awesome! I run a bunch of his stuff, and am about to test more.


I just dropped full pack Bubblegum bx in water yesterday. I ran a pack of his Bubba x candy punch. Had the most intense purpling you could imagine in a plant. His wedding crasher x Kushmints f2's are very legit. Very easy plant with great end results.


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Mar 27, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> I just dropped full pack Bubblegum bx in water yesterday. I ran a pack of his Bubba x candy punch. Had the most intense purpling you could imagine in a plant. His wedding crasher x Kushmints f2's are very legit. Very easy plant with great end results.


I will check them out


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## misterlaxx (Mar 28, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> AKBeanBrains
> Americanna Bx x 2 packs
> Triangle Kush x NL5/Haze x 2 packs
> Consumption F2 1 Pack
> ...


I have the lemon Thai 57 87 limepop...you must've gotten from seed source? Dude, these have such a cool form that foxtails in a bunch, and they smell so terpy limey...mean gene is nice


----------



## phunky76 (Mar 28, 2022)

Cosmic Afghani


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 28, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> I have the lemon Thai 57 87 limepop...you must've gotten from seed source? Dude, these have such a cool form that foxtails in a bunch, and they smell so terpy limey...mean gene is nice


I got 2 packs from the Seed Source, and one pack from JamesBeanCompany.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dynasty Genetics - Blue Magoo BX3
Riot Seeds - RiotBerry V4

And right now im running HSC Blueberry Muffin and Romulan Genetics Blueberry Romulan.

Searching for the right Blueberry terps.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 30, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Dynasty Genetics - Blue Magoo BX3
> Riot Seeds - RiotBerry V4
> 
> And right now im running HSC Blueberry Muffin and Romulan Genetics Blueberry Romulan.
> ...


My $$$ is on the Blue Magoo bx overall. I am sure they will all kick some blueberry for ya.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Devils34 (Mar 31, 2022)

Won an auction at shn for Obsoul33ts Blue Dot x Orange Tahoe

And placed an order at Piff Coast Farms for Purple Puday (Paterson Piff x Harlem Dreams)


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 1, 2022)

Bubblegum BX
TK/NL5/Haze x Kush Mints/GDP - a collab between AK Bean Brains and Shoreline OG.

I have no idea what the Cranberry Juice is but it sounds cool and different.

Helpful links:
AKBB thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/ak-bean-brains.1003494
Shoreline thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/shoreline-genetics.915054


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 1, 2022)

Nice score there. Been eyeing shoreline for years now


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 1, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Nice score there. Been eyeing shoreline for years now


Yeah, he has been hooking me up for years. I don't live too far from him, and picked up the original Shoreline OG cut I still have in person. He's good peeps.

I really like that he's working with AKBB now!


----------



## skuba (Apr 1, 2022)

I wasn’t supposed to buy any more seeds this year


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 3, 2022)

Someone take my credit cards away lmao

Dutch Passion Blueberry
Cali Connection Grape Kush
Barneys Farm Blue Gelato 41
Barneys Farm Watermelon Zkittlez

Im aware CC and BF have bad reputations but ive seen some nice BG41 plants and Watermelon Zkittlez is just 1 i wanna try...CC im just taking a chance on something ive wanted for years


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 3, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Someone take my credit cards away lmao
> 
> Dutch Passion Blueberry
> Cali Connection Grape Kush
> ...


Yeah same here with CC I’m still going to try their black kush


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 3, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah same here with CC I’m still going to try their black kush


North Atlantic Seed Bank has it. Thats where I found Grape Kush


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 3, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> North Atlantic Seed Bank has it. Thats where I found Grape Kush


Yeah but Neptunes is cheaper


----------



## 420 Garden (Apr 3, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> North Atlantic Seed Bank has it. Thats where I found Grape Kush


Just got Pineapple Chunk, Triple Cheese fron Barneys Farm and Super Silver Haze/OG at North Atlantic Seed Company.


----------



## xrdamianxr (Apr 3, 2022)

Just placed my first order from attitude
Gorilla fast by 00 seeds
Cream mandarins by sweet seed
The gorilla is supposed to finish in 40-45 days. Can this be real?
Anyone have experience with one of these?


----------



## Griffon (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## fatAngel (Apr 8, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> The gorilla is supposed to finish in 40-45 days. Can this be real?


No, it is not real. And this is just the first of many lies those "breeders" claim.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 8, 2022)

FML I bought more seeds lol

Cannarado - Yankee Doodle (amnesia haze x sour apple)
Cannarado - watermelon gushers (cocomero gelatti x gushers)
Rare Dankness - Ghost Train Haze #1 (ghost og x nevilles wreck)


----------



## xtsho (Apr 8, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> No, it is not real. And this is just the first of many lies those "breeders" claim.


They make those claims because they know that most people just look at the flowering time and THC levels. I wouldn't believe their claim of 25% THC either. If they had it tested then they should have those test results posted like ACE does. I wouldn't pay attention to claimed flowering times or THC levels from 90% of the outfits out there.

There are very few honest entities in the cannabis seed industry.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 8, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> FML I bought more seeds lol
> 
> Cannarado - Yankee Doodle (amnesia haze x sour apple)
> Cannarado - watermelon gushers (cocomero gelatti x gushers)
> Rare Dankness - Ghost Train Haze #1 (ghost og x nevilles wreck)


Where you find the ghost train


----------



## 420 Garden (Apr 8, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Where you find the ghost train


Check out JBC ghost train by Rare Dank


----------



## JoshuaE (Apr 8, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> FML I bought more seeds lol
> 
> Cannarado - Yankee Doodle (amnesia haze x sour apple)
> Cannarado - watermelon gushers (cocomero gelatti x gushers)
> Rare Dankness - Ghost Train Haze #1 (ghost og x nevilles wreck)


Watch out for that GTH#1 I had one that put on a 5x stretch. Lol


----------



## bobqp (Apr 8, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Just placed my first order from attitude
> Gorilla fast by 00 seeds
> Cream mandarins by sweet seed
> The gorilla is supposed to finish in 40-45 days. Can this be real?View attachment 5112752View attachment 5112753
> Anyone have experience with one of these?


I had a critical kush from Barneys farm that finished in 43 days flowering And a incredible bulk finnished flowering in 48 days .


----------



## bobqp (Apr 8, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> FML I bought more seeds lol
> 
> Cannarado - Yankee Doodle (amnesia haze x sour apple)
> Cannarado - watermelon gushers (cocomero gelatti x gushers)
> Rare Dankness - Ghost Train Haze #1 (ghost og x nevilles wreck)


Yeah gth1 stretches has week branches but is super potent I crossed killer glue over it gg4 xak47. Very nice potent cross


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 8, 2022)

Very grateful for my buddy managing to swoop some of these during the rush.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 9, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Where you find the ghost train


North atlantic seed bank....was tough to choose between that and moonshine haze


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 13, 2022)

I’m in it for the terps


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 13, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Where you find the ghost train


JBC has it


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 13, 2022)

xrdamianxr said:


> Just placed my first order from attitude
> Gorilla fast by 00 seeds
> Cream mandarins by sweet seed
> The gorilla is supposed to finish in 40-45 days. Can this be real?View attachment 5112752View attachment 5112753
> Anyone have experience with one of these?


I had a mate that always threw a few cream mandarins in whenever he did a run. He loves it.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 13, 2022)

Adding to the bodhi stash. The next run will be a few bodhi packs once I’m done with the current run.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Apr 13, 2022)

I ordered One pack from GLG, and I got hooked up. Jaws Genetics and Bad Dawg Freebies via GLG, and a Mendocino 20/20 promotional magazine with mendo freebies. Plus a hitchhiker bean!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 18, 2022)

I just got these from The Seed Connection. Storm shelter is Slurricane x Cement shoes, so a Cement shoes bx. Anxious to see what comes about.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 21, 2022)

Happy these made it through!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 22, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Happy these made it through!!!
> View attachment 5122572


where did you order the Karma from?


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 22, 2022)

Ordered 5xNL auto fems, 5x Big bud auto fems, 5x blackberry gum auto fems, 5x Amnesia Auto fems, 5x BCN crit auto fems, 3x CBD lemon autos, 5x white thunder photo fems and 5x AK420 photo fems. Also got 3x alladins kush photo fems, 12 Rasol Village landrace regs and 6 fem Meroccan Beldia landrace fems from Khalifa genetics.

Reason? Because i could. That and most were on sale.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 22, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> where did you order the Karma from?


London seed centre. Excellent service and I have never had an issue.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 22, 2022)

Picked these up on Strainly. Thinking of hitting them up with Dankonomics Dosidos x starfighter male. Purple Urkle x fallen soldiers were freebies too.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 22, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> London seed centre. Excellent service and I have never had an issue.


Glad to see this. I have teetered on ordering from them.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 22, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Glad to see this. I have teetered on ordering from them.


I’ve probably used them 8 times without issue.
Get the movie option at checkout


----------



## GlassJoe (Apr 23, 2022)

Trying some skunk house after my current summer grow. Got them for $80 on 4/20. 

They're (Larry OG x GMO)x GMO x GMO x GMO.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 23, 2022)

I had a craving for some Cindy99 and tried to make a purchase through Brother's Grimm.
I was suffering from an exceptional bit of pain before I got the sale completed, due to issues at MY END, with my bank and Paypal dragging things out.
My pain levels got to the point where I shouldn't have been talking to ANYONE, yet I tried to complete the purchase anyway.
I ended up acting like an ass, losing my temper, and voiding the purchase.
But I got an email a day later from a very nice lady at Brother's Grimm, apologizing for the difficulty I had, and letting me know she had put something in the mail for me, hoping I would give them another chance at a later date.
I got the package and it was Cindy99 and Apollo Haze. Full packs, regs, just like I told her I liked when we were speaking.
I felt like a complete jerk.
THEN, she called me, and with a very hesitant voice asked if I had received my gift.
I've never tried to be so convincing as when I apologized to her. I meant it.
So, I have 5 Cindy 99s planted, to smoke while I finish up and cure my Golden Tiger. Then I get to enjoy some Apollo Haze!!!
No one has been so kind to this grumpy old Med patient since Subcool was alive.
I would recommend Brother's Grimm wholeheartedly.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 24, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Trying some skunk house after my current summer grow. Got them for $80 on 4/20.
> 
> They're (Larry OG x GMO)x GMO x GMO x GMO.
> 
> View attachment 5123249


Goddamn where can I get some of these beans


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 24, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Goddamn where can I get some of these beans











Triple Burger A.K.A. GMO BX3


SkunkHouse Genetics, Triple Burger A.K.A GMO BX3 (GMO x Double Burger), Hybrid Indica Dominant, 12 Regular Seeds, 8-9 Weeks, Heavy Yield




californiaseedbank.com





The sale is still live. I haven't asked if they ship internationally.


----------



## mandocat (Apr 24, 2022)

Couldn't resist! https://www.regenerativeseeds.com/shop/dutch-blooms/seed-csa-half-share/


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Apr 25, 2022)

First is purchase second are freebies


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 25, 2022)

Mr. Nevermind said:


> First is purchase second are freebies


That TK x fallen soldiers would be a fun one e to grow through


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 26, 2022)

Just got one of my 420 purchases in the mail today. This one was from Healing Genetics.

Circle of Blessings Snapback (black w/ white embroidery)
Hawaiian Peaches
Sterling Highz (Platinum Garlic x Sterling Green)
Strawberry Fuel (Santa Cruz Strawberry Cheesecake (bodhi's cut) x Tresdawg) -- SC Strawberry Cheesecake is an F2 pheno of Goji OG
Iraqi Banger (Doc D's Tres Banger x Iraqi 66 (bodhi))
Blueberry Malawi (Blueberry x Malawi Gold)
Big Sur Holy Weed x Tresdawg
Pillow Surfing x Tresdawg
Ethiopian Landrace x Watermelon HP


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Just got one of my 420 purchases in the mail today. This one was from Healing Genetics.
> 
> Circle of Blessings Snapback (black w/ white embroidery)
> Hawaiian Peaches
> ...


whats Healing Genetics?

I cant find a site when I google it


----------



## SlappinAhoe (Apr 26, 2022)

ESB and C-99 from *Fleur du Mal Seeds*


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 26, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> whats Healing Genetics?
> 
> I cant find a site when I google it


@HealingGenetics33 on Instagram. Order by email sorta seed bank.


----------



## CWF (Apr 26, 2022)

Grabbed a pack of Lucky Dog Guerrilla Fume while on sale.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 28, 2022)

Strayfox: Hollywood Daydream, Hollywood Skunk, 88kush x2, and Cherry Racer

Bodhi: Temple v2 and Nicotina Rustica

Second Gen: Coast Fork OG x2 Wookie Cookie x2, Flo F5, Happy Pussy x F13

I'm pretty happy with this year's 420 pick ups.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 29, 2022)

Grew the Hollywood skunk good yield good floral funky kush


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 29, 2022)

Grabbed these last week. South Bay hooked up the Lucid Dreams as a freebie. Dingleberry and the Black and Blue haze both have Black Dog bx5 f2. Tiki pineapple are for Operation Pineapple. The Cannarado gear should be fun.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Grabbed these last week. South Bay hooked up the Lucid Dreams as a freebie. Dingleberry and the Black and Blue haze both have Black Dog bx5 f2. Tiki pineapple are for Operation Pineapple. The Cannarado gear should be fun.View attachment 5126106


Bio vortex did good work with the black dog. I found an excellent blackberry pheno that ended up making some killer offspring. Im still running one of the offspring 3 years later.

Im guessing that black and blue will be legit as funk!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 30, 2022)

My last haul for the year...

Strayfox - Sterling Highs
Tony Green's - Black Rose
Tony Green's - OG Chem Bub


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 30, 2022)

This is my Fall grow once I start up again always wanted to try Cali connection they were half off so. But from here on out going to stick with csi, and a few others


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 30, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> This is my Fall grow once I start up again always wanted to try Cali connection they were half off so. But from here on out going to stick with csi, and a View attachment 5126502few others


Strayfox's sour blue haze is the sleeper in that group. She can kick out the frost and have INSANE terps. You'll have fun with that whole line up. Enjoy


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 30, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Strayfox's sour blue haze is the sleeper in that group. She can kick out the frost and have INSANE terps. You'll have fun with that whole line up. Enjoy


I'm a believer in anything Temple. It's such a neat and inebriating sativa-lite.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 30, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> I'm a believer in anything Temple. It's such a neat and inebriating sativa-lite.


Now hit it with some Blueberry for color and JW's cut of gorilla glue for some funk and you have "Sour Blue Haze". I have no idea how it hasn't gotten more attention. I had Strayfox's Wake of the Dragon (Blueberry temple x dragonsoul) and grew out both Blood and green phenos. They kicked off the most intense incense fruit terps. Amazing how surrounded by stardawg crosses they stood out the most.


----------



## tardis (Apr 30, 2022)

My Latest seed purchase was from Geneticsupply.com and was Slice of Sunshine (Cali-O BX), Bootlegger (Purple Mayhem BX), Summer Punch (Jacks Cleaner x Purple Mayhem), Mendo Royale (Old Mendo Haze Royal Purple). Then for free they sent me SETI (Apollo 13 x Jesus OG), Pornstar Sweat, Outrigger, Mr Farenheit.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 30, 2022)

Re-upped on Copper Chem by Greenpoint. Chem 4 clone crossed to the purple stardawg. Every girl is special with some purple coloration.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 1, 2022)

Ordered the Alien Cookies f4's from Keeko on Strainly. He kicked down the freebies in a big way. The Sin City Tropical Itch (mangorita x white nightmare) and Fresh Coast/Dynasty collaboration (white truffle cheese x white runtz) were incredibly nice surprises.


----------



## Learning1234 (May 1, 2022)

Just a heads-up, that’s a collab between Fresh Coast and some lame trying to confuse people using the name Dynasty. It’s Dynasty Meds, not the Dynasty Genetics that most know and has been around for years. ProfessorP/Dynasty is getting flooded with messages of people thinking it’s his gear and bitching about herms.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 1, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Just a heads-up, that’s a collab between Fresh Coast and some lame trying to confuse people using the name Dynasty. It’s Dynasty Meds, not the Dynasty Genetics that most know and has been around for years. ProfessorP/Dynasty is getting flooded with messages of people thinking it’s his gear and bitching about herms.


Yup. Lots of people coat tail riding with similar names….


----------



## numberfour (May 6, 2022)

Skunk #1 x Northern Lights #2 from Authentic Genetics



Had a snag somewhere along the line, Todd re-sent the order. 10 bought, 10 free if paid for by Bit Coin, nice looking seeds.


----------



## Jpblaze (May 6, 2022)

Just sent payment to area51seedbank for some bahama berry and lemon drip from soulfire to try


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 6, 2022)

Grabbed these for a stupid low price during 420 sale.


----------



## tardis (May 6, 2022)

Atom Splitter by Blessed Coast Genetics. T1000 X Bubba Kush by TwoDog. White Caviar X Runts by Preybird. Capslock by TwoTone. Mystery Pack from JToucon & Blackbird preservations.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 7, 2022)

Told myself I wasn't buying anymore seeds but snagged a pack of 3rd coast Black Truffle on the cinco de Mayo sale


----------



## Rurumo (May 9, 2022)

Last of my 420 seed purchases plus the TD Sour Diesel F3 ordered direct + Freebie


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 10, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Last of my 420 seed purchases plus the TD Sour Diesel F3 ordered direct + Freebie
> 
> View attachment 5130828


How did you order direct from Top Dawg? There are some TD gear I would like that I can't find without crazy inflated prices.


----------



## Rurumo (May 10, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> How did you order direct from Top Dawg? There are some TD gear I would like that I can't find without crazy inflated prices.


I'll dm you, his list is incredible, so much stuff I didn't realize he was working with


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 10, 2022)

I had 2 buy some grandmommie purp on 420 keep hearing about it. Snatched up some runtz punch from barneys farm on that order 2.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 10, 2022)

Via strainly, 

*Slurricane x Kona Gold x Skunk #1(Chroma Seeds)
Garlic Breath x Brandywine x Blackberry x Skunk #1(Chroma Seeds)
Chocolate Cookies x Garlic Breath x Brandywine(Chroma Seeds)
Chocolate Cherry Kush x Garlic Breath x Brandywine(Chroma Seeds)
MAC1 x Mimosa(KropDuster)
Talighani(KropDuster)
Peanut Butter x Slurricane(KropDuster)*

All in veg now, soon flower cant wait...


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 13, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I'll dm you, his list is incredible, so much stuff I didn't realize he was working with


Hey can you do me for that too lol


----------



## Rurumo (May 13, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Hey can you do me for that too lol


no prob!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 13, 2022)

Been wanting to try worked seeds (F4 up) and these two from Great Lakes was on sale. Been super interested in the Black Lime Reserve for so long glad Useful decided to open pollinate and take it all the way to F5. Same with Copa’s work with GG4 x Sunshine Daydream selectively bred to F6! Great work from these two and I can’t wait to run these genetics and continue to preserve them


----------



## Zipz55 (May 13, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> no prob!


me too


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 13, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> me too


I don't mean to piss in your Wheaties but:


----------



## Learning1234 (May 13, 2022)

So lame these idiots can’t just run an actual business and pay taxes like adults.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 13, 2022)

The 4/20 sales haul from glg. Paid packs are jaws raspberry cookies, bodhi soulmate and cherry lotus, and generic (classic seeds) strawberry goo. Everything else is a freebie

Soulmate is up first


----------



## Dividedsky (May 13, 2022)

Just got some more beans I probably don't need but will eventually hunt thru-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 13, 2022)

Raw cherry paloma is a new addition as well-


----------



## Zipz55 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Chapl (May 16, 2022)

I like wrapping my seed purchases for the growing season 4/20 week, I want 4/20 to be taken seriously by seedbanks cause I aint buying a seed again til Thanksgiving time! my last seed purchase included Babylon Buster by Bodhi, with a Ma Gooey cross freebie from GLG, and other treats. GLG does a great job with 4/20 specials! And the freebies are solid contenders


----------



## Zipz55 (May 17, 2022)

I only copped the Big Sur x GSC…the rest were freebies 

salute to CSI


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 23, 2022)

love that this is the thread for all of us who just can’t stop buying seeds, but will never quite admit it’s a problem and we have too many haha.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 25, 2022)

Told myself I wasn't gonna buy any more beans but what can I say I'm a sucker for the hype

Really fighting the urge to hunt down some of those 808 omg burger beans, too


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 25, 2022)

Just ordered some banana daddy f1 and peyote cookies from North Atlantic got some strawberry lemonade fast for free that I’m excited about too


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 25, 2022)

The nature farm - cheddar skunk V2 and sliver haze 95 on route.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 26, 2022)

Came today!


----------



## Krit (May 27, 2022)

Looks like next year's a sativa pheno hunt.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 28, 2022)

Man I need somebody to take my credit cards and ways of spending money online away from me because…. (Gulp) I got a problem,forgot I ordered these, fucking Neptune had a 5:20 sale… GOD I just sent money to csi for lemon party!?!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 1, 2022)

I had to pick up some Querkle seeds before they’re gone for good.
Also, received some free five packs of Agent Orange, and Skyjacker.
Plus they gave me three of these cool TGA posters.
Well done @Genetic Supply.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 1, 2022)

Agent orange was only one of 2 named strains i ever smoked in my adolescence. I have been chasing that and super lemon haze around and around lol


----------



## LoC Tha Token (Jun 2, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> I had to pick up some Querkle seeds before they’re gone for good.
> Also, received some free five packs of Agent Orange, and Skyjacker.
> Plus they gave me three of these cool TGA posters.
> Well done @Genetic Supply.
> View attachment 5142981View attachment 5142983


I want that sky jacker1111


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 2, 2022)

Yes sirrrr


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 2, 2022)

LoC Tha Token said:


> I want that sky jacker1111


Then you need to get in touch with the good folks over at Genetic Supply.
I don’t currently see Skyjacker on their site to purchase but that doesn’t mean that they don’t have some laying around somewhere.
Genetic Supply is always very helpful so I recommend them highly.
Best of luck.


----------



## LoC Tha Token (Jun 3, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Then you need to get in touch with the good folks over at Genetic Supply.
> I don’t currently see Skyjacker on their site to purchase but that doesn’t mean that they don’t have some laying around somewhere.
> Genetic Supply is always very helpful so I recommend them highly.
> Best of luck.


I looked, just excited to see an xj-13 cross. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I might email them today. (wasnt asking for yours if it came across that way.)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 4, 2022)

Bought lemon party and …… hell yeah


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 6, 2022)

Might be last hyped strain purchased hopefully their at least decent


----------



## Coldnasty (Jun 6, 2022)

Snagged me some of those puck BX from Crickets and Cicadas. XD. I need to move somewhere with higher plant counts. No room to run everything I want to at once and some stuff I just can’t let go of ….


----------



## Griffon (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (Jun 7, 2022)

I decided to give direct ordering from Snow High a chance, and man his prices are not bad at all with all the discounts he offers. I pre-ordered packs his pure lines of Colombian Gold, Vietnam Black, and Panama Red that he's growing out now. He's got a buy 2 get 1 free deal, as well as a monthly discount, and discount for new customers. Nice guy with an awesome genetics library. Next year I'll be back to the landraces and collecting pollen.


----------



## Griffon (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> I need to move somewhere with higher plant counts. No room to run everything I want to at once and some stuff I just can’t let go of ….


There's a 4 plant limit where I reside, but in the year since legalization I haven't seen or heard any reports of actual inspections or checks. Have you? Just curious.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jun 7, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> There's a 4 plant limit where I reside, but in the year since legalization I haven't seen or heard any reports of actual inspections or checks. Have you? Just curious.


No, I haven’t heard of anything like that. However I do have criminal record from the bad old days and I don’t ever want to go to jail again. Soooo I err on the side of caution just in case. Back in the day the cops finally got to my circle of friends and i seen people I thought would never snitch try to do our entire crew. From that point I made a decision to never have enough to do any serious time, and so never have any pressure to snitch. I have a family, I’m not trying to do time over this shit anymore. Maybe I am a bit paranoid, but what can I say? I don’t worry about it at all when I stay within the counts.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> No, I haven’t heard of anything like that. However I do have criminal record from the bad old days and I don’t ever want to go to jail again. Soooo I err on the side of caution just in case. Back in the day the cops finally got to my circle of friends and i seen people I thought would never snitch try to do our entire crew. From that point I made a decision to never have enough to do any serious time, and so never have any pressure to snitch. I have a family, I’m not trying to do time over this shit anymore. Maybe I am a bit paranoid, but what can I say? I don’t worry about it at all when I stay within the counts.


Good for you. Weed adds some good to life, but as you say, not enough to take the chance of harming you and the family. Four plants should cover your personal needs.


----------



## Grojak (Jun 9, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Might be last hyped strain purchased hopefully their at least decent View attachment 5145163View attachment 5145164


Not saying anything bad about the genetics but to list a thc% on the packaging is silly, what are they thinking.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 9, 2022)

Grojak said:


> Not saying anything bad about the genetics but to list a thc% on the packaging is silly, what are they thinking.


Was thinking the same thing never seen that before I only got it cause I love ice cream cake and gelato and wedding cake makes that so…


----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)

sensi seeds mexican sativa


----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)

Grojak said:


> Not saying anything bad about the genetics but to list a thc% on the packaging is silly, what are they thinking.


yeah. theres no certaon garantee on the thc percentage of a plant, just a guestamate


----------



## Coldnasty (Jun 9, 2022)

go go kid said:


> yeah. theres no certaon garantee on the thc percentage of a plant, just a guestamate


 That looks like a pack of disappointment to me lol.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jun 9, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> No, I haven’t heard of anything like that. However I do have criminal record from the bad old days and I don’t ever want to go to jail again. Soooo I err on the side of caution just in case. Back in the day the cops finally got to my circle of friends and i seen people I thought would never snitch try to do our entire crew. From that point I made a decision to never have enough to do any serious time, and so never have any pressure to snitch. I have a family, I’m not trying to do time over this shit anymore. Maybe I am a bit paranoid, but what can I say? I don’t worry about it at all when I stay within the counts.


and if done right, youcan get just as much from 4 plants


----------



## xtsho (Jun 9, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> There's a 4 plant limit where I reside, but in the year since legalization I haven't seen or heard any reports of actual inspections or checks. Have you? Just curious.


4 plant limit here in Oregon. I've never heard of anyone being inspected and in fact LE does not have the authority to inspect recreational growers. They can't inspect anything even if they detect a strong aroma of cannabis coming from your home. I have a friend that lives out by the coast in the boonies and grows outside. A couple years ago he had his plants where they were visible from the road. He had more than 4 plants and observed a sheriff's deputy scoping them out one day and then driving away. He never heard anything about it even though the law states "*cannot be readily seen by normal unaided vision from a public place."* He's since put any plants that are over the 4 plant limit back where they're not visible from the road. 

Oregon has always been pretty lenient with cannabis though. Other states might pursue prosecution for going over allowed plant count but I don't see how they would know if you're growing indoors or outside where the plants are not visible. Oregon is too busy trying to deal with the illegal large scale grows to bother with some small grower that goes over the plant limit.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 9, 2022)

Gonna try some copa out.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 9, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> That looks like a pack of disappointment to me lol.





go go kid said:


> yeah. theres no certaon garantee on the thc percentage of a plant, just a guestamate


Right so if I get them tested and they don’t come close can I sue for false advertising lol


----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Right so if I get them tested and they don’t come close can I sue for false advertising lol


no, they may come close if you grow them properly, but they wont be the persentage they state


----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Right so if I get them tested and they don’t come close can I sue for false advertising lol


you may well be able too lol


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 9, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5146769
> Gonna try some copa out.


also to add: pleasantly surprised at the size and just general look of these seeds. Two new breeders for me I’ve scooped this year are Brisco’s and Copa; both sent packs of big juicy healthy seeds in both the paid for packs and the freebies. Running a brisco freebie (banana slickers) and will soon have tent space to flower the now clones of clones from early spring. Everything has been problem free so far.

That said we’ve all had tiny ugly beans turn in to trees - still, there is something nice about seeds with the right look.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jun 9, 2022)

go go kid said:


> sensi seeds mexican sativa


nice! I've got a pack of those I'll hopefully pop soon. The paki in the mix interested me. I love paki black hash.


----------



## CavanalCannabis (Jun 9, 2022)

I’ve had good results from both breeders and felt the need for some good headband crosses. Saw that Chem Fuego was available again, couldn’t pass it up. The pack of Hunza Valley91 was very good, some of the best I’ve had for sure. Freebies on the right are most welcome too.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)

voodoosdaddy said:


> nice! I've got a pack of those I'll hopefully pop soon. The paki in the mix interested me. I love paki black hash.


same here, fond memories of when that was available here in the uk, i can get hold of some malano and nepalese which more then makes up for it though


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 9, 2022)

Looks like my order from 4/20 at ChosenSeeds is about to be sent off. Had to wait as a lot of stuff from Anesia Seeds that I wanted was out of stock. So coming soon and will post a pick when it arrives


G13 X Blueberry Headband - 3 Seeds (#BBEMT0316F)1Apricot Oreoz - 3 Seeds (#BBANE101)1Banana MAC - 3 Seeds (#BBANE336F)1Blackberry Moonrocks - 5 Seeds (#BBANE506F)1Frozen Black Cherry - 5 Seeds (#BBANE117)1Slurricane - 3 Seeds (#BBANE333F)1CBG Zerodue - 5 Seeds (#BBSTOK539F)2Banana Kush Cake - 5 Seeds (#BBSRE0511F)1


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jun 10, 2022)

*Seedsman:*


*1 x Blueberry Feminised Seeds*
Pack Size5 Seeds$20.54*1 x 3 x Regular Seeds - Seedsman Original Skunk #1 Reg*$0.00*1 x 3 x Regular Seeds - Seedsman White Widow Reg*$0.00*1 x Pineapple Muffin Feminised Seeds - 10*$94.82*1 x Mango Sherbert Feminised Seeds - 10*$94.82*1 x Lemongrass Feminised Seeds - 10*$94.82
Was an impulse buy, last day of post420 sale, seeds were running out left and right, I wanted some fast flowering strains, chose these. Got blueberry bc of a request to grow some.

*Neptune:*


ProductTotalSun Grown Genetics - '91 Punch (F) *× 1*$200.00Sun Grown Genetics - Spicy Jerry (F) *× 1*$200.00Honest Genetics - Camila Cabello (F) *× 1*$350.00Honest Genetics - Blueberry Lollipop *× 1*$100.00Mosca Negra - Blueberry Smoothie *× 1*$100.00H.O.N. Genetics - Kings Cologne *× 1*$200.00Tiki Madman Collab w/ Umami Seed Co. - Devil Driver x Zuchi *× 1*$129.00Tiki Madman Collab w/ Umami Seed Co. - Pirate Milk x Zuchi *× 1*$129.00Tiki Madman - Shady Apples x Lemon Icee & Zerb x Lemon Icee Power Pack 'Pre-Sale' *× 1*$120.00Tiki Madman - Candy Rain x Lemon Icee & Chroma x Lemon Icee Power Pack *× 1*$120.00Beleaf Cannabis - Divine Truffle (F) *× 1*$350.00Beleaf Cannabis - Winter Sunset (F) *× 1*$250.00Subtotal:$2,248.00Discount:-$789.20Shipping:$25.00 via Guaranteed ShippingDiscount for Bitcoin:-$145.88Payment method:BitcoinTotal:$1,337.92
Kind of another impulse buy, they were running a 25% off on many strains plus additional discounts, I had never heard of Tiki Madman before but someone here on RIU in the deals thread posted his stuff was 35% off, figured it must be worth it if being posted here. Plus I got a lot of seeds from the tiki 2 strain power pack.

The 300$ beleaf gear i already kind of regret bc cost and I doubt I'll get any exceptional phenos, the Tiki Madman I sort of also wish I didn't get bc they are just f1 chuck Seeds, I just got suckered by the good deal. I'm optimistic of course they will be dank, given the pedigree/breeders behind them (Tiki Madman collab). Got the '91 punch because of Purple Sticky Punch, like in Biodome, lol, its purple punch x '91 chem.

then was swayed by the spicy Jerry which had some dank looking harvest pics, and I think it was like 50% off or something plus the additional 25%, basically I got the seeds marked at $200 for only $75 each, definitely couldn't pass that up. The BB Lollipop I got for the person who requests I grow Blueberry, and the BB Smoothie, I wish I didn't get, it claimed to be an Old Time Bubblegum cross, but when it arrived the package says Old Time Moonshine. I literally only bought for the supposed bubblegum Genetics, waste of $ now I feel.

Same for Camila Cabelo, I spent good $ for what was supposed to be some killer Genetics (old school hawaiian sativa X cookie jar), only for neptune to inform me after paying that "oops that strain is sold out, pick another", I ended up choosing Gumball by Lit Farms, again, because it promised Bubblegum genetics (Bubble Gum x Fireball). Only problem i have now unf after researching a little more, I think it is going to be a heavy indica version of Bubblegum crossed with fireball, I was hoping for the hybrid/sativa not heavy body high version. It's all good, it's still killer genetics from a good breeder. I am looking forward to the Kings Cologne.

*Platinum:*

And last but not least, I got this on another impulse buy. I was comparing different sites prices on seed junky Genetics, when I discovered by adding to cart, no advertising, that they were running a 25% off on seed junky. Plus I had a 10% new sign up coupon and with the 10% additional bitcoin disc., I gave up the $. Honestly wasn't going to get the amaretto or banana, and was on fence about caribbean, but figured they're so expensive everywhere else and people seem to really like this breeder might as well take advantage of the deal. Again though, with all of them except the LA wedding pop, I'm regretting because even with the special and reputation, they are still just F1 random mixes, and plus they all have the same parent (biscotti x sherb bx), so very little genetic variety and a ton of cookies going on in my tent, and I'm not even a big fan of cookies strains in general, I think they are way over rated. So yeah, I sort of regret getting all of the junky crosses other than the bubble spritz bc I'm on the hunt for decent bubble gum. The LA wedding pop was a good purchase though, looking back now I should have just got that and the spritz and maybe the hawaiian ice. The only reason I got the peaches/cream and hawaiian ice is bc they came up near the very top when I rearranged the list by popularity and were on sale, so, yep.

Ultimately I sort of regret getting all these and spending as much as I did, there's no way I can grow all these strains, let alone pheno hunt, in like the next 3-5 years. I spent a lot of $ and only really got like 2 or 3 things I really wanted. I should have spent a lot less on a few more select items. Very easy to get carried away by strain heritage hopes, but have to remember, once crossed it is way diff than individual parent plants, and also will be diff seed phenos as well.

I think I should have just got one really good 1000$ clone instead of a proven elite cut, I feel i sorta screwed up here. At least I got killer deals on each purchase though.

Edit: I just checked and the BeLeaf strain "Winter Sunset" is already all sold out, I guess I don't regret getting that 1 as much, who knows when will come back. I only chose the other beleaf strain divine truffle at last minute (winter sunset was 1 of my 1st choices b4 starting to really browse), bc the lineage Divinity seemed really dank from what research i could do on it (clone is like $10,000). Again though, a seed may not produce the same as the elite cut pheno parent, im already thinking that purchase may have been too much, who knows.

Also, I see how the post above mine, the persons order from 420 only just now sent, damn, that sucks. I got my seedsman order like 3-4 days after purchase, got the neptune order like 2 days later, and, knock on wood, the platinum I just ordered at like 2am last night says is shipped as of today, should hopefully be a day or 2. I'm in Cali if that matters but dang, since 420? I'm sticking with the 3 banks I mentioned lol


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 10, 2022)

I've been keeping my seeds in jars in a mini-fridge with desiccant packs and have been meaning to consolidate things for a long time, so I just picked up one of these little dry boxes on Amazon, lubed up the old O-ring with some super lube, and loaded it up. Turns out I need one more to fit all my seeds, but these things are awesome, they fit the packs much better than a jar.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 11, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I've been keeping my seeds in jars in a mini-fridge with desiccant packs and have been meaning to consolidate things for a long time, so I just picked up one of these little dry boxes on Amazon, lubed up the old O-ring with some super lube, and loaded it up. Turns out I need one more to fit all my seeds, but these things are awesome, they fit the packs much better than a jar.
> View attachment 5147300View attachment 5147301


i use two of those then I vacuum seal them inside large food saver bags.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 13, 2022)

Григоворович said:


> How is critical poison fast ?I want to try this strain but can't find much info about it.


Most of the "fast" strains are a photo crossed with a auto. They finish a week or maybe two earlier than a full blooded photo but still need the light hour change to start flowering.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 13, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> Most of the "fast" strains are a photo crossed with a auto. They finish a week or maybe two earlier than a full blooded photo but still need the light hour change to start flowering.


right, there is also a very small chance it could autoflower but that don;t happen to often with them and also just because it a fast does not mean you will be able to harvest it early either. but both could happen. just good to know this before getting into them.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 24, 2022)

Yadda, yadda, yadda, said I wouldn’t buy more seeds.
Yadda, yadda, yadda, DC Seed Exchange had a good deal.
Yadda, yadda, yadda, Bob Bitchen’s Meltdown S1’s are mine.
Yadda, yadda, yadda, Fireballs for freebies.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 25, 2022)

Just in the mail today straight from STS


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 25, 2022)

Got platinum garlic x starfighter, Tagalongz x pure Michigan, and pure Michigan f2 off strainly


----------



## oodawg (Jun 26, 2022)

Useful - Black Lime special reserve F5
Katsu - Harlem shuffle (uptown piff x platinum kush)


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 26, 2022)

Currently on their way in the mail:
Akbb-Sohum Black Domina, BOEL Oaxaca/Dwarf Oaxacan, Beatrix Choice
Hazeman-Green Crack X Headband, Strawberry Cough...Hazeman sent the Cough because it took him an extra couple of days to process my order and I'd asked if he had any on hand, so he just sent a pack as a freebie. Awesome dude!
Indian Landrace Exchange- Hopar Valley selection #2-coming the LONG SCENIC ROUTE, first time ordering direct

Time to wheedle my friends into pheno hunting some packs so we can actually grow out enough #s to find the gems!


----------



## conor c (Jun 26, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I've been keeping my seeds in jars in a mini-fridge with desiccant packs and have been meaning to consolidate things for a long time, so I just picked up one of these little dry boxes on Amazon, lubed up the old O-ring with some super lube, and loaded it up. Turns out I need one more to fit all my seeds, but these things are awesome, they fit the packs much better than a jar.
> View attachment 5147300View attachment 5147301


My collection takes up a whole drawer consisting of two cigar boxes full of old seeds kept from through the years all bagged up the ones i bought are in like 6 different tubs in there packs i gonna need to buy a fridge just for seeds in the near future i know it lol still not ever had much issue popping from the old ones but where i stay aint exactly renowned for high temperatures so its probably that thats helped me so far i guess



smokeymcpotterton said:


> *Seedsman:*
> 
> 
> *1 x Blueberry Feminised Seeds*
> ...


Damn you got the addiction hard now huh still theres worse vices mate lol


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 26, 2022)

Going down like James brown


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## conor c (Jun 26, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> View attachment 5154823


Well From that list Ive tried the fromage blue thats like a blueberry heavy bluecheese ime and the 710 lemon pineapple in smell it was more a lemon pineapple mix but in taste more towards the lemon side of things it wasnt bad if thats your type of thing


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 26, 2022)

conor c said:


> Well From that list Ive tried the fromage blue thats like a blueberry heavy bluecheese ime and the 710 lemon pineapple in smell it was more a lemon pineapple mix but in taste more towards the lemon side of things it wasnt bad if thats your type of thing


Those are freebies


----------



## J2M3S (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## tardis (Jun 28, 2022)

I got Duke Diamonds Imperial Eagle (Romulan X Screaming Eagle (Airborne G13 x 88G13Hasplant x Afghani)) in an auction!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 28, 2022)

From James Bean Co


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 29, 2022)

Some cheese pheno hunting supplies 

London City genetics cheese dipz is my most recent delivery they'll be up next.
There's also some Swiss skunk in there.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 30, 2022)

poppin next


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 2, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5156873
> poppin next


oh man, just do the blue power all by itself. fuck everything else ahah. jk jk, but seriously though.


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jul 5, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Useful - Black Lime special reserve F5
> Katsu - Harlem shuffle (uptown piff x platinum kush)


I've been wanting to score some black lime reserve, nice!

I hope this order processes, they ran out of Stoopid Fruits after my order, it says. I have a feeling though that the queue amount lowered because I placed/cancelled a couple orders before finally deciding on these final selections. 

It was extremely difficult to narrow it down, spent the better part of the day adding things in, taking things out, researching strains. I started with like $3,000 in the cart and had to cut it down to below 1k lol, but I'm very happy with my selections and think I got some good stuff coming. Had to take advantage of the holiday sales lol.


----------



## J2M3S (Jul 5, 2022)

Chernobyl (Slymer Cut) S1

I smell dank times in my future.


----------



## galen_gardens (Jul 6, 2022)

Got these within the last 2 weeks. Stoked.
csi seeds are mendo purp s1


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## TCH (Jul 8, 2022)

Got a couple orders in from Happy Bird Seeds.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## YardG (Jul 9, 2022)

Had a feeling there might be something in the mail today. Turns out, two somethings. Went for one of the Skunk Hashplant #2 and one of the #4 (I already have a pack of the Hippy Slayer x G13/HP from the last time Bodhi released that as a freebie).


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## galen_gardens (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Grojak (Jul 14, 2022)

Going old school via AK Bean Brain


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2022)

Been running many Bodhi strains for a while, venturing out now. 
Got 2 Banana Kush f10 from Jaws at 80 days 12/12 from seed which are not real impressive. Supposed to lean to narrow leaf and Sativa traits. not here. A little on the small side and single cola , no branching. Tight round buds and rather light sweat smell. We’ll see what the results are soon.

Looks like my Kingdom Organic Seeds Iron Cindy and Cinderella 99 will be here this morning.


----------



## mauiwang (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## 420 Garden (Jul 16, 2022)

CoastalMarySeeds


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 17, 2022)

Wood horse, chemmalab something like that


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 18, 2022)

Haven’t bought a pack in like a year but wanted these


----------



## Kittiebud (Jul 18, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I'll dm you, his list is incredible, so much stuff I didn't realize he was working with


yeah im gonna need a DM to the list as well ! thanks


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jul 18, 2022)

I got the C&C pack on a nopay restock, tlmg.

The Riot freebie is banana og x blue bonnet. He's got a real knack for naming crosses, lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Some cheese pheno hunting supplies
> View attachment 5156447
> London City genetics cheese dipz is my most recent delivery they'll be up next.
> There's also some Swiss skunk in there.


A couple more for my collection.

Pineapple and cheese go well together especially with a pickle


----------



## tstick (Jul 21, 2022)

I just ordered 12 regular F4 Chocolate Thai seeds...F4!!! I just hope it's real Thai. We will see.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 21, 2022)

Waiting on more but this all has already landed. The autos were freebies and not part of the next grow.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mmmm stardawg and sour D


----------



## CWF (Jul 21, 2022)

Nice cop on the Top Dawg, friend. I am ISO a pack of that bx4 myself, would love a heads up. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 22, 2022)

CWF said:


> Nice cop on the Top Dawg, friend. I am ISO a pack of that bx4 myself, would love a heads up. Just sayin'.


Check the Top Dawg thread in the seed review section. If it doesn’t play out shoot me a message.


----------



## gddg (Jul 22, 2022)

Most excited about the blackout truffle f2 seems like a nice cross, hope to find a nice keeper in this pack!


----------



## galen_gardens (Jul 25, 2022)

Always down to support small farmers with cool genetics


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## J2M3S (Aug 12, 2022)

Cannarado - Baby Backs


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 12, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> Cannarado - Baby Backs
> 
> View attachment 5179905


That cross sounds fire,love me some gmo


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 22, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Just got KOS Cindy Congo, and Malawi Bhai Bhai. I'm pumped for both.


I just transplanted a freebie Malawi bhai bhai..you ever grow yours?


----------



## tstick (Aug 22, 2022)

Got my Chocolate Thai 12-pack in 5 days after ordering...package was discreet...So far, only good experience with DC Seed Exchange! -very nice. The Chocolate Thai seeds came with a a free pack of Tuna Kush, too! But I have no idea if Tuna Kush is special or not...sounds kinda fishy! 

I also ordered a 12-pack of a first-time drop of 1988 Northern Lights #2 from Deep Ellum Seeds and it came with a free 3-pack of Race Fuel and a bonus free pack of "Meig's OG" -which is Meig's County Gold X Ancient OG...no idea.

Ironic that I was going to actually buy the Race Fuel cross from Archive. last year, but they ran out before I could get a pack.

If anyone knows anything about Tuna Kush or Meig's OG, please let me know. I have to limit my grow to 4 plants. My plan was to pop two Chocolate Thai and two Northern Lights and see if I get lucky. Also very tempted to try and squeeze a Race Fuel in there, too...hmmmm. But if someone knows anything about those other freebees that I should know, then I'm all ears!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 22, 2022)

Some sinister seeds gear? Gonna try em out.

@tstick I have a tuna kush x Hindu freebie female just showed, I’ll let you know (Hazeman)

surely that’s not the fabled meigs county gold og, tales stretch from Iowa, Illinois, Wisconsin and Ohio. I’ve heard many a story bout that ole meigs county gold


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 22, 2022)

tstick said:


> Got my Chocolate Thai 12-pack in 5 days after ordering...package was discreet...So far, only good experience with DC Seed Exchange! -very nice. The Chocolate Thai seeds came with a a free pack of Tuna Kush, too! But I have no idea if Tuna Kush is special or not...sounds kinda fishy!
> 
> I also ordered a 12-pack of a first-time drop of 1988 Northern Lights #2 from Deep Ellum Seeds and it came with a free 3-pack of Race Fuel and a bonus free pack of "Meig's OG" -which is Meig's County Gold X Ancient OG...no idea.
> 
> ...


I bet a lot of people here would be stoked to grow out the Tuna, it's a Canadian classic and hard to find. Hazeman right?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 22, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I bet a lot of people here would be stoked to grow out the Tuna, it's a Canadian classic and hard to find. Hazeman right?


NOT Reefermans, the other one. Hazeman yes


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 22, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> I just transplanted a freebie Malawi bhai bhai..you ever grow yours?


Nope. I ran 2 of the Cindy Congo's, nad one female very similar to Rev's description of the plant in effect but being an amatuer at indoor my yeild was crap. 
I'll get back to both someday.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Aug 22, 2022)

I decided to try a new seed company. I usually go with DCSE but I got a pretty sweet deal on these at SHN. The Einstiens pipe was like 45 bucks. The autos were the freebie. Not great freebies but fast shipping. I started the Einstiens pipe, and sweet pink freebies that came with it. Hopefully thhe freebies from SGG pop. I tried 10 of the happy pussy x f13 that I got a while back as a freebie and none popped.


----------



## tstick (Aug 22, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I bet a lot of people here would be stoked to grow out the Tuna, it's a Canadian classic and hard to find. Hazeman right?


Yes! It was a bonus pack from Hazeman and it is actually Tuna Kush X Hindu Kush cross. I read a few things about the Tuna Kush and a few people did say that it had a "fishy" smell...but I can't imagine that.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 22, 2022)

Moonbow 112 Ix


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 29, 2022)

Paid for the GG4 RIL x Sowah and received the other two packs for free.
Thank you DC Seed Exchange.


----------



## LoveBudz420 (Sep 5, 2022)

tstick said:


> I just ordered 12 regular F4 Chocolate Thai seeds...F4!!! I just hope it's real Thai. We will see.


How are they coming along?


----------



## tstick (Sep 5, 2022)

They will be germinated at the end of this week...just pulling in my vegetable garden now and then switching to indoor mode!


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 5, 2022)

Sour Diesel IBL from Katsu!


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 5, 2022)

LoveBudz420 said:


> How are they coming along?


I just picked up a pack of the Drawoh Choc Thai F4s from Hazeman, he has some real hidden gems on his list.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 5, 2022)

White Widow Fem from Greenhouse.


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 5, 2022)

so many freebies too. but i'm eyeing some solfire still and that's it for me in 2023.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 5, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> so many freebies too. but i'm eyeing some solfire still and that's it for me in 2023.
> View attachment 5193183


Chemistry should be bonkers


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 6, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Chemistry should be bonkers


I was thinking the same! Actually I like all his picks, and I'm smoking some Solfire right now, it definitely gets my thumbs up. I just was looking at these pics of TG's RIL on ICmag the other day, people have found some killer phenos in that line https://www.icmag.com/threads/an-original-glue-4-recombinant-inbred-line.369673/page-21


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)

RIL is garbage …. I grew it a couple years back … no GG4 terps at all… maybe it mimics to looks… smoke is pure trash … I’ve got pics of it all over icmag from years back… it’s untested hermie prone junk… promoting something you’ve never grown is crazy … should kick back on Monday morning QBing buddy


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 6, 2022)

Digging through my old 20 year old side stash of seeds and I found a missplaced single dr greenthumb east coast sour diesel seed and 3 seeds of turkish cookies....Old lost seeds but it stopped me from any labor day sales....

Excited as its been many years since I ran these....


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> RIL is garbage …. I grew it a couple years back … no GG4 terps at all… maybe it mimics to looks… smoke is pure trash … I’ve got pics of it all over icmag from years back… it’s untested hermie prone junk… promoting something you’ve never grown is crazy … should kick back on Monday morning QBing buddy


yeah ive read all the shit about it. i'm not too worried about it tbh. we'll see how it goes. maybe you just suck at growing.


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> should kick back on Monday morning QBing buddy


what?


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

yeah the ril looks terrible


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 6, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> yeah the ril looks terrible
> View attachment 5193610



yup looks like cookies


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> yup looks like cookies


yeah it doesnt look like it smokes very good at all. i bet its trash like he said


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)

Mid grade terps … GG4 blows it out the water and nobody wants that shit


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Mid grade terps … GG4 blows it out the water and nobody wants that shit


show some photos of your ril grow


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

also, not sure what your issue is. i posted a pic of some packs im growing in 2023, i dont remember trying to sell you on anything or hype something.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)

Icmag from a couple years ago…go look for yourself 
Look up Storm Shadow… MEH terps with no potency


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

storm shadow? lol dope


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

damn i guess i just wont grow it cause rando guy on internet says it has meh terps


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

@oswizzle i searched icmag for storm shadow regarding anything glue, gg4, ril, and nothing came up. post your photos or gtfo sir


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

you sure talk a lot though.


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

voodoosdaddy said:


> I decided to try a new seed company. I usually go with DCSE but I got a pretty sweet deal on these at SHN. The Einstiens pipe was like 45 bucks. The autos were the freebie. Not great freebies but fast shipping. I started the Einstiens pipe, and sweet pink freebies that came with it. Hopefully thhe freebies from SGG pop. I tried 10 of the happy pussy x f13 that I got a while back as a freebie and none popped.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185570


Einsteins Pipe is amazing! Imagine the best blue dream you could with a touch of 'blue' cologne and fresh linen.
Sweet Pink started as a freebie afaik (I also got it with my EP last year when I ordered from shn) but my guess is an amazing pheno was found and now you can find it as a pack for sale.

I suggest running the EP!!


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> @oswizzle i searched icmag for storm shadow regarding anything glue, gg4, ril, and nothing came up. post your photos or gtfo sir


Meh Terps.... looks pretty... cant touch played out glue


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

anything else you dont want me to grow?


----------



## EvilJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Picked up a 10 pack of truffle treats, I’m looking forward to sharing pics when they are finished!


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 7, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> RIL is garbage …. I grew it a couple years back … no GG4 terps at all… maybe it mimics to looks… smoke is pure trash … I’ve got pics of it all over icmag from years back… it’s untested hermie prone junk… promoting something you’ve never grown is crazy … should kick back on Monday morning QBing buddy


I remember you saying the same stuff in the Tony Green thread a couple of years back.
You’re forgetting the part where you apologized to Tony after harvesting the GG4 RIL.
I believe the word you used to describe the quality of the finished buds was “exceptional”.
Get your story straight or zip your lip.
Nobody wants to read about your feelings.
These aren’t the tear soaked pages of your diary.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 7, 2022)

Haha “tear soaked pages” got me. Love GG4 though.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 7, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> I remember you saying the same stuff in the Tony Green thread a couple of years back.
> You’re forgetting the part where you apologized to Tony after harvesting the GG4 RIL.
> I believe the word you used to describe the quality of the finished buds was “exceptional”.
> Get your story straight or zip your lip.
> ...


please quote me where i apologized to that clown… regardless of your feelings buddy…RIL is $800 units at best out here in SoCal… No Flavor or potency … fools gold like the “White”…you sound like one of the many unsatisfied RIL customers that got hustled on overgrow to buy a bunch of untested hermie prone junk … Dude never grew one seed out and claimed it was a pure GG4 line…with Zero GG4 flavor or potency … pass on that shwag


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 7, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> please quote me where i apologized to that clown… regardless of your feelings buddy…RIL is $800 units at best out here in SoCal… No Flavor or potency … fools gold like the “White”…you sound like one of the many unsatisfied RIL customers that got hustled on overgrow to buy a bunch of untested hermie prone junk … Dude never grew one seed out and claimed it was a pure GG4 line…with Zero GG4 flavor or potency … pass on that shwag


i'll grow it out and let you know what I think either way. how many pheno's did you run through?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 8, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> yeah the ril looks terrible
> View attachment 5193610


He literally said it looks spot on but doesn't smoke well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 8, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> I remember you saying the same stuff in the Tony Green thread a couple of years back.
> You’re forgetting the part where you apologized to Tony after harvesting the GG4 RIL.
> I believe the word you used to describe the quality of the finished buds was “exceptional”.
> Get your story straight or zip your lip.
> ...


Lol

Got him


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 8, 2022)

I’m trying technical cultivars gear for the first time this next cycle. Just got a DCSE order in with GMO x Alani Skunk and it came with a Putang x Alani Skunk freebie 

DCSE was 25% off for Labor Day. Couldn’t resist

Anyone else run Alani or crosses?


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 8, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He literally said it looks spot on but doesn't smoke well.


yeah. he did, and he might be right. it's certainly possible. But the risk is worth it for me, and I'll be real with my opinion too.


----------



## Doubie1 (Sep 9, 2022)

I was about to drop big bucks on In House Genetics, but after reading how prone they are to hermies I’ve decided against it. Got some other seeds from about 10years ago in the freezer, maybe i can find something nice in those


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## oswizzle (Sep 9, 2022)

Got the red and purple packages as freebies


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 9, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Got the red and purple packages as freebies


socal seed vault == HLVd

trust me. not a fun experience dealing with that. thats why the packs are so cheap


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 9, 2022)

cool story bro


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 9, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> cool story bro


whattt ive never heard that before. are we friends yet?


----------



## J2M3S (Sep 10, 2022)

30 seeds / 25 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 12, 2022)

Y'all chill lol I'm pretty sure a lot of us have fire somewheres


----------



## RottyRzr (Sep 12, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> View attachment 5195883
> 30 seeds / 25 bucks plus shipping.


I got the Truffles, Mints and Mota Hari as testers with a purchase I made. I don't have a lot of extra room right now but have the Truffles soaking now. Gonna give it a 'test'!


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Sep 12, 2022)

Just got these in the mail from AKBeanbrains. I'm excited about the 907 bluegenes that I ordered but the freebie 90's mystery blueberry is pretty exciting. Shit at this point I'm almost ordering off his list to see what kind of cool ass freebies I get. LOL I'm loving this AKBeanbrains gear! I'm really going to have to restrain myself from ordering everything on his list. Next purchase will be the SS x deep chunk/rks.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## mawasmada (Sep 13, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> View attachment 5197196


Where did you find Useful gear in stock?


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 13, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Where did you find Useful gear in stock?








Useful Seeds | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 13, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Where did you find Useful gear in stock?


jbc has a few that came back in stock again. Good opportunity - I hope useful gets up and running again


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2022)

I got a credit to a seed bank....long story. Anyways here some of the packs I picked up, gave some packs to some of my grower friends.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2022)

These are a few years old but definitely feel there's something special in here


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> These are a few years old but definitely feel there some special in here View attachment 5198882


Nice choice!


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 16, 2022)

Going to try these next run.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 16, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Going to try these next run.
> View attachment 5198889


Can’t really go wrong with those stardawg crosses


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 16, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Can’t really go wrong with those stardawg crosses


That's what I'm hoping for


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I got a credit to a seed bank....long story. Anyways here some of the packs I picked up, gave some packs to some of my grower friends.


Heaters there. That collection of yours better be in a fire proof safe with all of that fire you have. Ha. Best of luck with them!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Heaters there. That collection of yours better be in a fire proof safe with all of that fire you have. Ha. Best of luck with them!


ya I keep them in a travel cooler...got breeders genetics bunched up in sealed bags


----------



## SFGiantt (Sep 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I got a credit to a seed bank....long story. Anyways here some of the packs I picked up, gave some packs to some of my grower friends.


Solfire is putting some serious fire. Can't wait for the Grim Bastard line to drop! Running Don Mega, Orange Cannoli, and Majic Don Juan right now each has such unique terms! The orange cannoli buds are almost black while the fan leaves are still green.


----------



## NAZ89 (Sep 17, 2022)

Picked up strawberry hash plant
(strawberry cough x super strawberry diesel) X (blackberry x champagne) from socal seed vault, looking forward to getting those planted l love the crosses. Freebies were shadow OG (MAC f2 x kirkwood og) 

Just found a couple seeds at work in a bag of lemberry cookies. Keep my fingers crossed there.

Also holding 8 ball kush, sucker punch, pineapple serum(?), and some dominican bag seeds (haven't planted any yet)


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 17, 2022)

LSD & Jean Guy from Attitude
Seven Of Nine from Neptune
Herijuana from Nukeheads
Afghani Bullrider from Pacific Seedbank


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 17, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Solfire is putting some serious fire. Can't wait for the Grim Bastard line to drop! Running Don Mega, Orange Cannoli, and Majic Don Juan right now each has such unique terms! The orange cannoli buds are almost black while the fan leaves are still green.


Just ran Solfire weekend at Gary and gas nana, all nice smoke. Have banana runtz of theirs in veg.

Picked up a 3 pack of Turnt, Solfire Rozay Cake x Mind Flayer


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Just ran Solfire weekend at Gary and gas nana, all nice smoke. Have banana runtz of theirs in veg.
> 
> Picked up a 3 pack of Turnt, Solfire Rozay Cake x Mind Flayer


I want solfire, but its always in stock. which means I never get it cause there's always something else I want that I know will go out of stock soon and might be my last chance of ever getting it. supply/demand is a fickle bitch.


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 17, 2022)

I will also be running this on the next run..


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 17, 2022)

Been eyeing up the Bruce banner F2’s from dark horse.
Trying to be good, fighting urge…


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 17, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Been eyeing up the Bruce banner F2’s from dark horse.
> Trying to be good, fighting urge…


Bruce Banner is nice, my buddies all ran that strain this year. Yields big, and smells really good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> These are a few years old but definitely feel there's something special in here View attachment 5198882


I had 4 seedlings going but had them sex tested and 2 were female. Tossed the 2 males.

They were weak little seedlings I had to manually remove shells or else they would have died inside them. They're slow as hell but I'm hoping they pick up steam as grow.

Lemony kush sounds jamming.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 22, 2022)

first pack of meangene and some bird seeds, solid comeup at speakeasy


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 22, 2022)

Ghost OG - White Label - ScSV - Strainly
Triangle Kush - White Label - ScSV - Strainly


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 22, 2022)

DFG's Zamal Dreams from Well Grown Seeds. I'm still awaiting corrrespondence about my 1 missing freebie pack. Advertised as buy 1 pack, get 1 Vietnamese Black Preservation pack. I bought 2 ZD's, got 1 VBP.
I bought specifically for the VBP's, so it's big to me.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 22, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> DFG's Zamal Dreams from Well Grown Seeds. I'm still awaiting corrrespondence about my 1 missing freebie pack. Advertised as buy 1 pack, get 1 Vietnamese Black Preservation pack. I bought 2 ZD's, got 1 VBP.
> I bought specifically for the VBP's, so it's big to me.


I purchased his Dalat and he gave me the Vietnamese as a freebie. Seemed like an upstanding breeder i'll bet you'll be ok..


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 22, 2022)

The vendor, Well Grown Seeds, has shorted me a house freebie(PB & Profit) once before. I didn't fret as it wasn't really of interest.


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 22, 2022)

pictures of packs or you didnt buy anything.


----------



## NAZ89 (Sep 22, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Ghost OG - White Label - ScSV - Strainly
> Triangle Kush - White Label - ScSV - Strainly


Have you grown any of their stuff before? Bought from them but haven't grown any just yet.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 22, 2022)

NAZ89 said:


> Have you grown any of their stuff before? Bought from them but haven't grown any just yet.


Socal Seed Vault on Strainly has some of the best deals online. I have maybe 4 of his White Label and 6 or so of his Alter Ego packs. I have not grown any of them yet... I have so much inventory of my own, working by very constricting state regulations, and so it's hard to say when I'll grow what..


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 22, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Socal Seed Vault on Strainly has some of the best deals online. I have maybe 4 of his White Label and 6 or so of his Alter Ego packs. I have not grown any of them yet... I have so much inventory of my own, working by very constricting state regulations, and so it's hard to say when I'll grow what..


I also have a large inventory to get through. We're allowed 12 at a time here. I'd hate to (probably never will) move someplace where less was the only option without breaking laws. I'm very strict with myself these days on purchasing, whereas I was buying like crazy 2 years ago.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm near my completion. Maybe 10 more orders, $1500, which includes 6 strains from The Cali Connection, Dr Greenthumb's g13, etc. 

I have about 40 more I could do but I'll get to them slowly, over time, if at all. I have 400 strains to go through and a 6 plant limit and way too much work, life stuff to be investing in plants...


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 22, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I also have a large inventory to get through. We're allowed 12 at a time here. I'd hate to (probably never will) move someplace where less was the only option without breaking laws. I'm very strict with myself these days on purchasing, whereas I was buying like crazy 2 years ago.


Real talk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2022)

Mother fuck a plant count. Nobody is coming to inspect your home gardens. And even if they do they'll just make you get rid of anything over the limit.

Nobody gonna take your house, kids or whatever. Lol


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 22, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mother fuck a plant count. Nobody is coming to inspect your home gardens. And even if they do they'll just make you get rid of anything over the limit.
> 
> Nobody gonna take your house, kids or whatever. Lol


I got setup in Cally due to that thinking in 2013. The initial med laws left many blanks spots, not for the benefit of medical patients or growers but so the law could totally fuck you. And yes, I've heard of houses and children taken away. We pay all of these fine lawyers in this wonderful country with the mistakes of those who don't follow the rules.

I was a real wild teen/twenties guy and had cops in NY stop me and tell me that if they found even one seed on the carpet they would arrest me. They never did and I never thought the government was that ruthless and evil until I moved to Cally. Yes, it was that sketchy.

'Anything you say can and will be used against you.' Starting long before they tell you that.... and lasting until long after


----------



## howchill (Sep 22, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> View attachment 5195051View attachment 5195052


Have you grown any of their gear?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I got setup in Cally due to that thinking in 2013. The initial med laws left many blanks spots, not for the benefit of medical patients or growers but so the law could totally fuck you. And yes, I've heard of houses and children taken away. We pay all of these fine lawyers in this wonderful country with the mistakes of those who don't follow the rules.
> 
> I was a real wild teen/twenties guy and had cops in NY stop me and tell me that if they found even one seed on the carpet they would arrest me. They never did and I never thought the government was that ruthless and evil until I moved to Cally. Yes, it was that sketchy.
> 
> 'Anything you say can and will be used against you.' Starting long before they tell you that.... and lasting until long after


I lived in cali for a while 2009-2010 but never had an issue. Way over limit. 

I guess it comes down to the people you associate with...


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 22, 2022)

There was a lot of trust back then between people in the community in the San Diego area. I sold clones on craigslist along with others and met all sorts of cool people. You'll never convince me though that I knew the wrong people. The laws were very clear, they were giving you a 'defense' and that was it. Like a defense team if you kill somebody. I learned a lot about law in recent years and it all makes sense. or cents.

It shocked me how methodical the system worked to arrest, prosecute and in many cases incarcerate those with limited legal knowledge. I know they used 'selective prosecution' like they were biased scumbags who pick on whoever they please. Not if you follow the rules. I get off on knowing that some shit face cops cant tease me and torment me in some cell.

The cops I dealt with out there were as inhuman as the people i read about online that do all this horrible shit to children. I have met few people as evil as a few of those cops. They came into the residence I was at with AK-47s and we had no guns.

If they haven't gotten to you, I assure you, it has nothing to do with who you do or don't know. I cant answer why they didn't target you but I assure you they targeted me. I do think it was political. And I do know others that had big ops and never went down. I guess like you said maybe it is who you know and I'm completely wrong.

In that case, I doubt I'd like those people.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 23, 2022)

howchill said:


> Have you grown any of their gear?


First time bro… just popped a few Pink Rozay and RS11 … we shall see


----------



## howchill (Sep 23, 2022)

excited for these


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> There was a lot of trust back then between people in the community in the San Diego area. I sold clones on craigslist along with others and met all sorts of cool people. You'll never convince me though that I knew the wrong people. The laws were very clear, they were giving you a 'defense' and that was it. Like a defense team if you kill somebody. I learned a lot about law in recent years and it all makes sense. or cents.
> 
> It shocked me how methodical the system worked to arrest, prosecute and in many cases incarcerate those with limited legal knowledge. I know they used 'selective prosecution' like they were biased scumbags who pick on whoever they please. Not if you follow the rules. I get off on knowing that some shit face cops cant tease me and torment me in some cell.


Yeah, no way I would've sold shit through Craigslist.

I've grown for 20 years and 15 of those were face serious jail time in a state that had zero legal weed. I learned to never trust anyone. Never shown anyone my grows and only associated with a handful of people.

Even in Cali with a legal rec of 99 plants I never once treated like it was "legal." I always treated like I did in that illegal state I started in.

I feel for you for having to go through that for sure.

As far as my comment about plant counts. I mean if you're only allowed 6 legal plant like here in Oregon, fuck that . I don't sell bud anymore so if I have 20 plants I ain't sweating cops knocking on my door. They got way more shit to worry about than some dude growing for head.

Now if you got 20 plants harvesting pounds and selling it, then yeah you might have issues once somebody rolls over on you.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 23, 2022)

All that makes sense by what I know, but what I witnessed in California was straight up crazy. They also put me in the drunk tank twice, the first time i got set up. It was weird. A cop was in the bar when I went in and i thought it was odd. When i left an hour or so later and went to another bar, got drunk, it closed, my card bounced for like 30$, left my cash at home and yet somehow the same cop came in... thats what i mean by weird. Its like i cant prove anything but i just know somethings screwy. Back in NY the cops came in our bars and nothing ever came of it...

I'm sure you have a boatload of wisdom, that's why I'm following you.

And where I might disagree.. well i'm sure its just the dust in your eyes and Tong Pe's nuts a punch away from that dim mak...


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 24, 2022)

Got some dj short old time moonshine 5.5 and some happy time and blue star threw in a few blue star s1. Pretty excited for all of them. Josh at blue star is great. Super helpful and responsive.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 24, 2022)

Got some demonoid platinum starfighter and apples n bananas s1


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 26, 2022)

Been waiting a long time to see some Verdant Green BlueDigiBerry come into stock.


----------



## howchill (Sep 28, 2022)

let’s groooo


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 28, 2022)

howchill said:


> let’s groooo


you should get some blueberry strains.


----------



## howchill (Oct 3, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> you should get some blueberry strains.


Never


----------



## yell.fire (Oct 3, 2022)

howchill said:


> Never


no see it was funny because he posted a picture with like 6 packs of blueberry hybrids lmfao


----------



## howchill (Oct 3, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> no see it was funny because he posted a picture with like 6 packs of blueberry hybrids lmfao


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 5, 2022)

DCSeedExchange came through quick with the new Babes of Brisco feminized line

I was late to the party but this year Brisco’s gear has really impressed me and I like his active forum presence and the feedback channels because of that


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 5, 2022)

Hoping to get some really potent heavy yielders out of these.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 5, 2022)

Blueberry Hashplant. They sold out quick everywhere, but I guess GLG missed the drop time yesterday for them on their site. There were still some in stock as of this morning...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2022)

Just ordered on the weekend from GLG
Bought;
All Bodhi.
Twin Flame v2
Space Monkey 
Freebies;
Umeboshi 
Garfunkle


----------



## howchill (Oct 8, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> DCSeedExchange came through quick with the new Babes of Brisco feminized line
> 
> I was late to the party but this year Brisco’s gear has really impressed me and I like his active forum presence and the feedback channels because of that
> 
> View attachment 5208036


Any promo code for them?


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 8, 2022)

howchill said:


> Any promo code for them?


I’ll pm you - you just have to promise to join the PH team


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 11, 2022)

90's Blues is supposed to be his most blueberriest blueberry.
And a pack of original vanilluna.


----------



## GrowBoxBudGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

Made my first seed purchase recently...

Back a few decades ago I only grew bag seed weed and made clones from what I liked and refined my grow... These days it's harder to know what those bag seeds actually are, whether photoperiods or autos, etc... My cloning mojo has gone from 100% to 0% for some unknown reason... But knowing that I like ~70 day grows, autos sound nice... I used to run from clones to harvest in 70 days under HPS but my new 2'x2' grow box uses 9 - 100W equivalent 14W and 15.5W LED's at 1500 and 1650 Lumens, and 2700K and 5000K, respectively... Total Lumens per square foot is 3488 at 3467K...

Anyway, long story short, I purchased some AK 47 Auto Fem, Green Crack Auto Fem, and FREE Super Lemon Haze Auto Fem seeds from weedseed.com after ample research... To date I have only germinated and sprouted one AK 47 Auto Fem and may start a couple others for a staggered 18/6 lighting schedule...

Sorry for the ramble... Returning grower after a 20 year hiatus, now on my third new grow...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2022)

Bought those two Bodhi got two freebies plus 7 packs of freebies from GLG


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 12, 2022)

I spent way too much money on seeds over the summer. Way too much. Maybe I'll post them next week when the last few orders trickle in. I swear I must have picked up 60 plus packs since July. Just trying to keep the Breeders out there fed.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 12, 2022)

Louis XIII S1 (Cannaventure Pure line)

(thanks to @Rurumo and his amazing grow, my wallet is significantly lighter today)


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 12, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> Louis XIII S1 (Cannaventure Pure line)
> 
> (thanks to @Rurumo and his amazing grow, my wallet is significantly lighter today)


Those looked amazing. Hope you post an update once they're growing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

Couldn't help myself snagged a half pack of Raw Genetics zkittlez pie{zkittlez x georgia pie} 
Was going to snag a pack of archives dark rainbow but held up- just have so many seed I have to start getting too.

Anyone looking for zkittlez terps should check out raw...they have some awesome rainbow belts crosses... zlushiez and a few others that look really great.


----------



## howchill (Oct 13, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Couldn't help myself snagged a half pack of Raw Genetics zkittlez pie{zkittlez x georgia pie}
> Was going to snag a pack of archives dark rainbow but held up- just have so many seed I have to start getting too.
> 
> Anyone looking for zkittlez terps should check out raw...they have some awesome rainbow belts crosses... zlushiez and a few others that look really great.


You should check out their interview on YouTube it’s raw and tiki doing a collab podcast interview. Basically they use the same cuts and selection process so raw is better for less money ANd they replace faulty gear !!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

howchill said:


> You should check out their interview on YouTube it’s raw and tiki doing a collab podcast interview. Basically they use the same cuts and selection process so raw is better for less money ANd they replace faulty gear !!


Ya I kinda figured that...heard something along those lines. I also heard raw owns or is part owner of some seedbanks like neptune...not sure if that legit...someone posted awhile back about it. All I know is you can't beat raw prices for their genetics. Them and lit farms are my go to now.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 13, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> Louis XIII S1 (Cannaventure Pure line)
> 
> (thanks to @Rurumo and his amazing grow, my wallet is significantly lighter today)


Great choice! The terps from those plants remains potent months later.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

howchill said:


> You should check out their interview on YouTube it’s raw and tiki doing a collab podcast interview. Basically they use the same cuts and selection process so raw is better for less money ANd they replace faulty gear !!


Dude you know what I'm talking about....you commented on the guys post about on the raw thread. There was some very interesting info how how raw was using dude grows platforms to promote different seedbanks like attitude and neptune round like 2016... these guys are all tied together. Raw owns superior seedbank and elite clonez...same with raw's buddy jr tolken, he was also tied in with dudesgrow or whatever its called ...and recentely the Jr tolken guy just won some dude grows type cup with his raw genetics cherry paloma, I was seeing this all over IG a few months ago...hmmmm interesting to say the least, I have to go back to that post and watch those yt vids.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

It’s a Brave New World.
Legalization and MMJ will change everything about breeders and commercial growers and most parts of the business.
There are going to be many moves and tons of drama.
Get use to it.


----------



## howchill (Oct 13, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude you know what I'm talking about....you commented on the guys post about on the raw thread. There was some very interesting info how how raw was using dude grows platforms to promote different seedbanks like attitude and neptune round like 2016... these guys are all tied together. Raw owns superior seedbank and elite clonez...same with raw buddy jt tolken...and the dude just won some dude grows type cup with his cherry paloma...hmmmm interesting to say the least, I have to go back to that post and watch those yt vids.


This is facts !!!
That guys comment got deieted but was very true and I keep tabs on everything . Similar thing was posted by a guy saying big dans green thumb was copycat and owned a bunch of tiny seed companies… so safe to say everyone’s connected don’t trust anyone and grow from seed your own creations


----------



## howchill (Oct 13, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude you know what I'm talking about....you commented on the guys post about on the raw thread. There was some very interesting info how how raw was using dude grows platforms to promote different seedbanks like attitude and neptune round like 2016... these guys are all tied together. Raw owns superior seedbank and elite clonez...same with raw buddy jt tolken...and the dude just won some dude grows type cup with his cherry paloma...hmmmm interesting to say the least, I have to go back to that post and watch those yt vids.


In the podcast interview they mention superior seed bank and another … just hyping up their own stuff lol


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

Free Enterprise in the USA.
Some really good
A lot of bad for balance
And more ugly for added measure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

howchill said:


> This is facts !!!
> That guys comment got deieted but was very true and I keep tabs on everything . Similar thing was posted by a guy saying big dans green thumb
> was copycat and owned a bunch of tiny seed companies… so safe to say everyone’s connected don’t trust anyone and grow from seed your own creations


O no shit dude...I couldn't find the comment....only reason I saw it is because you replied to it...so good work dude, otherwise I wouldn't have seen it. Why did it get deleted?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Free Enterprise in the USA.
> Some really good
> A lot of bad for balance
> And more ugly for added measure.


Wait to big biz gets involved when it does pass federally...all those guys who people think are big now will be likely pushed out...not many will be able to compete better yet maintain if, more likely when big biz, big AG get involved in the cannabis industry. 

I think there will always be a nice craft boutique market, like high end wines...craft beer market


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

howchill said:


> This is facts !!!
> That guys comment got deieted but was very true and I keep tabs on everything . Similar thing was posted by a guy saying big dans green thumb was copycat and owned a bunch of tiny seed companies… so safe to say everyone’s connected don’t trust anyone and grow from seed your own creations


Also it goes to to show how some of these smaller elite local cups are kind of skewed with whoever wins. Whoever wins needs to benefit the whole.
Don't think some random with some fire that possibly was better than that raw genetics cherry paloma would ever had a chance of winning at that dudes grows cup. That dude jr tolken looks like his been carrying around a jar of cherry paloma for a year straight. Dude takes so many pics of it...haha it is fire though, I got a pack of it.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

There are a lot of very smart people in all sorts of agricultural businesses like Farming and scientific research that will be watching for opportunities.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> There are a lot of very smart people in all sorts of agricultural businesses like Farming and scientific research that will be watching for opportunities.


For sure big agricultural is a machine, they will no doubt get in to all avenues of the cannabis industry once it goes federally legal...and don't their be federal grants and sell that stuff


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> O no shit dude...I couldn't find the comment....only reason I saw it is because you replied to it...so good work dude, otherwise I wouldn't have seen it. Why did it get deleted?


on here? why would you ask some random user why would he know what the reason was why not ask staff theyd give you a legitimate answer


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

sunni said:


> on here? why would you ask some random user why would he know what the reason was why not ask staff theyd give you a legitimate answer


Chill. This was on the raw thread and I was just asking him because he responded to the deleted post which is the only reason I saw it..the post had a bunch of info on it by the way.

I honestly wouldn't even know how to ask a mod a ? Like send you a direct message you mean? you're the only mod on here I even recognize from seeing you putting out fires here and there.


----------



## Chapl (Oct 13, 2022)

Saw this topic thread and wanted to share something on my mind which is that the pandemic becomes kind of a line in the sand where there’s pre-pandemic genetics and post-pandemic genetics, the post being more of a legalized landscape with bigger investors etc. During 2020-2022, much of the seed options out there before the start of shutdowns etc. were already in play. These genetics become sweet and dear to a new generation of growers at a time when there wasn’t much else to do. But it would be hard to say pre2020 in the way that pre1998 has somehow stuck around as a term. So a library of pre-pandemic genetics is a good thing, and yeah prices will come down but so will other things too


----------



## howchill (Oct 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Chill. This was on the raw thread and I was just asking him because he responded to the deleted post which is the only reason I saw it..the post had a bunch of info on it by the way.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't even know how to ask a mod a ? Like send you a direct message you mean? you're the only mod on here I even recognize from seeing you putting out fires here and there.


I did take a screenshot of his comment. I believe it got taken down because either someone who’s staff here is connected with tiki raw or some seedbank in between or their was some grey line he passed and they didn’t his comment but it was gold and full of amazing nuggets of information. I said this on another thread but I’ll say it again. Remember that huge in house scam ?? It doesn’t take much from anyone of these seed banks or breeders to hype a strain drop it and cash out. It takes even less to produce fake packs. I feel the same way about glo seed bank as I do about raw and tiki .


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Chill. This was on the raw thread and I was just asking him because he responded to the deleted post which is the only reason I saw it..the post had a bunch of info on it by the way.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't even know how to ask a mod a ? Like send you a direct message you mean? you're the only mod on here I even recognize from seeing you putting out fires here and there.


i am chill but seems like youd get an illegitimated answer about a deleted post thats inaccurate from someone who doesnt know why a post was deleted instead of asking someone who would know.

This is how false rumors start.




howchill said:


> I did take a screenshot of his comment. I believe it got taken down because either* someone who’s staff here is connected with tiki raw or some seedbank* in between or their was some grey line he passed and they didn’t his comment but it was gold and full of amazing nuggets of information. I said this on another thread but I’ll say it again. Remember that huge in house scam ?? It doesn’t take much from anyone of these seed banks or breeders to hype a strain drop it and cash out. It takes even less to produce fake packs. I feel the same way about glo seed bank as I do about raw and tiki .


Que in prime example here, now apprently we are connected with specific companies and delete things willy nilly

Youd be surprised to find the amount of people who make these illegit claims and than everyone believes it than people start slandering staff here throwing accusations towards us,

This100% was not the reason a post would be deleted here,
but now people are going to believe that because someone wants to throw down accusations that are NOT legit. instead of asking the real source why


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 14, 2022)

TopDawg Sour Diesel F4


----------



## howchill (Oct 14, 2022)

sunni said:


> i am chill but seems like youd get an illegitimated answer about a deleted post thats inaccurate from someone who doesnt know why a post was deleted instead of asking someone who would know.
> 
> This is how false rumors start.
> 
> ...


Why would this useful information be deleted?


----------



## howchill (Oct 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Chill. This was on the raw thread and I was just asking him because he responded to the deleted post which is the only reason I saw it..the post had a bunch of info on it by the way.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't even know how to ask a mod a ? Like send you a direct message you mean? you're the only mod on here I even recognize from seeing you putting out fires here and there.


Reposted that guys post for ya!


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2022)

howchill said:


> Reposted that guys post for ya!


its not about useful or not useful information there are rules to the website and likely they broke them *it may not be the post in questions specifically* , ill look into why it happened, but you dont need to slander me, or our staff and throw lies and accusations at us. 

It does not create anything but harmful slander to the admins here, which creates other users to become aggressive towards the staff, 
its okay to ask questions but you can do it in a way that isnt lying about things or throwing down wild accusations


----------



## ismann (Oct 14, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> TopDawg Sour Diesel F4


Where did you buy these? I've been looking for a legit Sour Diesel -- not a cross.


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2022)

It looks like the day he posted everything Aug 1st, he was caught by our spam filter which is built in xenforo feature
Either the user was using a TOR, or an IP that is typically assosicated with spammers, 
whatever the case may be, it was the built in spam filter which removes all posts automatically after it gets trigger.

It happens to real people from time to time, its usually due to a TOR Ive looked into the posts and reinstated everything 

Next time, just ask, Its been over 2 months now, all of this couldve easily been solved rather than a build up of anger, slander and throwing hands at the staff pointing fingers 

Im a human just ask me, I work at Rollitup for the community of Rollitup, we dont silence bad reviews just look at the seedbank review section we allow real community voices. 

Instead of becoming aggressive and slandering us just ask, jeez. amazing how people treat the staff for something so minimal when they couldve just asked.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Oct 14, 2022)

[QUOTE="sunni, post: 17129484, member: 64053"

Im a human just ask me, I work at Rollitup for the community of Rollitup, we dont silence bad reviews just look at the seedbank review section we allow real community voices.

[/QUOTE]
I feel like this something AI would say. And thanks for clearing up the drama...human


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2022)

Any further slander rudeness and general tos breaking behavior will be deleted warnings etc 

thanks


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 14, 2022)

sunni said:


> i am chill but seems like youd get an illegitimated answer about a deleted post thats inaccurate from someone who doesnt know why a post was deleted instead of asking someone who would know.
> 
> This is how false rumors start.
> 
> ...


Ya I understand, and all he knows the comment could've been deleted by the original poster himself as well. Its all good either way. Quite honestly I respect Raw's hustle and drive but also understand people buying genetics want to be informed. Raw's genetics are great anyways and a good deal.


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 14, 2022)

ismann said:


> Where did you buy these? I've been looking for a legit Sour Diesel -- not a cross.


I snagged them at El Fuego Seeds.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 14, 2022)

ismann said:


> Where did you buy these? I've been looking for a legit Sour Diesel -- not a cross.


Katsu has Sour Diesel IBL's(Rezdog), should be restocked in 5-6 weeks?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2022)

45$ 10pack fems Nasha wedding kush, free shipping with tracking, freebies were 3 pack gushlava from Nasha and half pack eyes pied shut x bubblegum. Bunch of candy and stickers. Really like soaknbeans!


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 14, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> 45$ 10pack fems Nasha wedding kush, free shipping with tracking, freebies were 3 pack gushlava from Nasha and half pack eyes pied shut x bubblegum. Bunch of candy and stickers. Really like soaknbeans!


I got their gushlava in like week 5 almost 6 weeks of flower and their shit is the real deal going to start a thread soon


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I got their gushlava in like week 5 almost 6 weeks of flower and their shit is the real deal going to start a thread soon


I waited, then ordered, then tried to go back and get the hardcore s1s and they was gone. They are up next, with some testers, so we’ll see wassup. That hardcore intrigues me…


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 14, 2022)

Easy grow stretch was like 3 times from 12/12 smells just like wedding cake!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Couldn't help myself snagged a half pack of Raw Genetics zkittlez pie{zkittlez x georgia pie}
> Was going to snag a pack of archives dark rainbow but held up- just have so many seed I have to start getting too.
> 
> Anyone looking for zkittlez terps should check out raw...they have some awesome rainbow belts crosses... zlushiez and a few others that look really great.


The freebie with lemon cherry pie x slushies sounds jamming. The French toast crosses are meh to me but I'm sure they'll be decent too.


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 17, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Just grabbed pandemic dreams (tropicana cookies 2 x pineapple meatball) from terpfi3nd for 35 shipped from soaknbeans.


Did you ever grow her out? Finished pictures?


----------



## laddyd (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm trying out some seeds from North Atlantic Seed Company. For starters I got some Tastebudz Back to the future 2 [gorilla glue x alien tahoe og]. Sounded interesting. I am on a strict budget so the white label grandaddy purple fast and some kosher kush appealed. For freebees they sent me some gelato. Score!
Planted 1 each Gelato, Grandaddy purple fast and Back to the future. Happy to report all 3 sprouted. I have a godfather og plant I monster cropped so the Kosher Kush will have to wait for the next grow, only have room for 3.[allowed 12 a year].


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 19, 2022)

BC Bud Depot - UBC Chemo
Linda Seeds - SleeStack & Bella Donna
Weed-Seeds USA - Yumbolt
Cannabis Seeds . com - Maple Leaf
PEV Grow - Fucking Incredible
Pacific Seeds - Black Rhino, Afghani Bullrider, Trinity, Cat Piss, Schrom & Hog's Breath


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 20, 2022)

2 for 1 deal on Querkle.
I’ve got a soft spot for purple girls.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 20, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> 2 for one deal 1 on Querkle.
> I’ve got a soft spot for purple girls.
> View attachment 5215555


I've got one of those Skeleton Crew packs from a previous order. This bogo sale has got me thinking of placing an order I shouldn't.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 20, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I've got one of those Skeleton Crew packs from a previous order. This bogo sale has got me thinking of placing an order I shouldn't.


Seed orders that I shouldn’t have placed now officially fill two 3.5” photo binders completely.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2022)

Far too organized,


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Far too organized,


Mine are nowhere close to that organized. I have _most_ separated by breeder. I started an inventory list not long ago so that's helping me get things straight. I really have enough..but it's hard to stop buying more.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2022)

Bodhi in one Ziplock, Bad Dawg Famous Freebies in another and most of the rest in a third, except my own crosses and back crosses etc. They go in in 1 1/2” clear rounds in a clear box. Just in a desk drawer. Don’t disrespect me now that you know. Please?


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi in one Ziplock, Bad Dawg Famous Freebies in another and most of the rest in a third, except my own crosses and back crosses etc. They go in in 1 1/2” clear rounds in a clear box. Just in a desk drawer. Don’t disrespect me now that you know. Please?


Similarly, my Bodhi, Bad Dawg, and Snowhigh gear are separate. Most others are mixed...for now. I have them in manila envelopes stored inside a large tupperware container and plastic coffee cans.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Far too organized,


I use to keep them in some plastic ziploc tubs.
Then I realized I was looking at over a grand worth of seeds shoved in this way and that.
I thought to myself “I took better care of my baseball card collection as a kid”.
That was the epiphany moment and the photo binders soon followed.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 21, 2022)

Tea tins, in my seed mini fridge


----------



## Paddletail (Oct 21, 2022)

Be real careful with condensation in the tins.... if door gets left open they will have a bunch in there. I've learned that already.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 21, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Be real careful with condensation in the tins.... if door gets left open they will have a bunch in there. I've learned that already.


I've had that happen, didn't notice any condensation in the tins, but I always bring them up to room temperature before opening. Now, one time someone opened one of them not knowing what they were, and put it back without the lid on. Doh! Oh I was pissed lol


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 21, 2022)

My storage containers have rice _and _desicant packs.


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 3, 2022)

Only bought Sterling Skunk and the rest where freebies. always heard you get hooked up when you buy from CSI direct.

That Mendo Purps x Blackberry Widow F3 sounds interesting


----------



## keifcake (Nov 3, 2022)

Just sent payment to CSI for ChemD S1 and Headband x Chem D. 
Earlier this week I received Ace Limited editions Golden Tiger x Panama and Hashplant Haze x Kali China. I also received in a separate order from another bank Tony Greens/karma G Unit. 

I'm looking for some fuel, diesel, kerosene


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (Nov 3, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Just sent payment to CSI for ChemD S1 and Headband x Chem D.
> Earlier this week I received Ace Limited editions Golden Tiger x Panama and Hashplant Haze x Kali China. I also received in a separate order from another bank Tony Greens/karma G Unit.
> 
> I'm looking for some fuel, diesel, kerosene


nice picks


----------



## tardis (Nov 3, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> View attachment 5221354
> 
> Only bought Sterling Skunk and the rest where freebies. always heard you get hooked up when you buy from CSI direct.
> 
> That Mendo Purps x Blackberry Widow F3 sounds interesting


Aloha! I've grown and am currently again growing seeds from the 79 Xmas Bud. it is FIRE. It is unusual sweet pine flavor is amazing. Love this strain.


----------



## oodawg (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 3, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5221552


got a pack of that zcode aswell, just ran g-code, good stuff. very huge buds, wish i saved a cut.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 3, 2022)

DC and Nasc orders


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 4, 2022)

Gorilla Butter f1 v2
Garlic icing f2
Gorilla nut bx2

Fucks sake someone confiscate my credit card especially seeing as I essentially buy the same strain in different variations


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Nov 4, 2022)

These just landed in the mailbox the other day. Can’t wait to get these going. 

Koffee Limedog F1 (Koffee f6 x Cherry Limedog)
Wonderfuel (Chem4 OG x Wonder Goo) freebie

29 seeds in each vial!


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 4, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> meh, the garlic icing and gorilla nut are well priced, and the gorilla butter v2 was probably on sale. I'd buy them too.


That makes me feel better


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 4, 2022)

Haven’t needed seeds in a while but had to grab a $60 Clearwater pack


----------



## tardis (Nov 5, 2022)

Just purchased a pack of Duke Diamonds Dominion Seeds Munson directly from Duke Diamond himself!


----------



## RadioWaves (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 6, 2022)

I'd grow that Flo. I've always wanted to grow it but never got around to it. All I hear is great things about that one.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Nov 6, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I'd grow that Flo. I've always wanted to grow it but never got around to it. All I hear is great things about that one.


Definitely man I would too as I’ve heard many good things about it since I was much younger til now even


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Nov 6, 2022)

Last month, a lil bit before Halloween, I snagged some Producer’s Overstock buy one get one, and I definitely had a hard time deciding between the list of Producers Overstock originals, but I finally decided to grab a 50 pack of Subcool’s Querkle (Purple Urkle x Space Queen), as it is some of my favorite smoke currently, and I chose a 50 pack of Subcool’s 3rd Dimension (Apollo 13 x JTR)for free because Apollo 13 crosses are all absolutely killer from Vortex to Norstar SETI to 3rd Dimension. 

Also, I got a free 5 pack of Norstar genetics Skeleton Crew( Highland Oaxacan Gold x Jesus OG).


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 6, 2022)

RadioWaves said:


> View attachment 5222348View attachment 5222349


Flo rocks. One of my all time favorite strains


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2022)

people spicy up in here and it isnt a good spice chill


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 7, 2022)

I tried this whole discord thing and picked up FUD x FOMO from Greenhand. No clue what they are but sounds nice. Kushy and berry is what I have been told.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Nov 7, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I tried this whole discord thing and picked up FUD x FOMO from Greenhand. No clue what they are but sounds nice. Kushy and berry is what I have been told.


Sometimes it’s nice to try things that you have no clue exactly what they are, as there could be some fire hidden in there. 

I always research my seeds genetics if I can before I grow things, but I remember being much younger and not knowing near as much, and having a lot of fun popping strains that I had no clue about


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 7, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Sometimes it’s nice to try things that you have no clue exactly what they are, as there could be some fire hidden in there.
> 
> I always research my seeds genetics if I can before I grow things, but I remember being much younger and not knowing near as much, and having a lot of fun popping strains that I had no clue about


Yea, we shall see! We have enough known genetics running now that it's to branch out and try new things.

We started some Island Sweet Skunk x Chocolate Thai testers from Akbb on Friday, pretty excited for the long haul run with those.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> people spicy up in here and it isnt a good spice chill


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 7, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Last month, a lil bit before Halloween, I snagged some Producer’s Overstock buy one get one, and I definitely had a hard time deciding between the list of Producers Overstock originals, but I finally decided to grab a 50 pack of Subcool’s Querkle (Purple Urkle x Space Queen), as it is some of my favorite smoke currently, and I chose a 50 pack of Subcool’s 3rd Dimension (Apollo 13 x JTR)for free because Apollo 13 crosses are all absolutely killer from Vortex to Norstar SETI to 3rd Dimension.
> 
> Also, I got a free 5 pack of Norstar genetics Skeleton Crew( Highland Oaxacan Gold x Jesus OG)...



That's really good man. Get em while u still can. I've seen your name around the boards but don't really know you. I was a big TGA fan since the mid 2000s. Met Sub on Breedbay in the chatrooms and grew his Space Queen, Agent Orange, Jacks Cleaner II as my 2nd ever indoor grow. I was amazed how much better the results were after trying Greenhouse Seeds White Widow and a couple of Strains from World of Seeds. That's when I learned how important good genetics were.. I ended up growing Void, Space Dawg, Chernobyl, as gifts from Sub in later years.. Apollo 13 BX as a tester.. and Jack the Ripper, Pandoras Box, Jelly Bean, Orange Velvet BX, Qush, Timewreck, Qrazy Train.. they were mostly all excellent. I think Timewreck and Space Dawg were my second and third favorites.. Apollo 13 BX was my #1 favorite TGA strain. Such great crosses. Subcool is surely missed. A buddy of mine has some Plushberry going now that I gave him.. the original F1s that Sub also gave me years ago. I hope they are as good as I expect them to be. 

I'm tempted to grab some of that Producers Overstock myself. I've bought so many seeds though since summer began. I think I have close to 10 packs of seeds from Greenpoint I'm expecting in the mailbox by next week alone. That's the only reason I haven't bought any. I went a little overboard with the Greenpoint and Bodhi sales and promos. If you haven't tried Bodhi's gear, I highly recommend it. It's also super high quality genetics. Bodhi is and was another founding Breedbay breeder. He's my favorite currently alive breeder right now. 

RIP Subby.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Nov 8, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> That's really good man. Get em while u still can. I've seen your name around the boards but don't really know you. I was a big TGA fan since the mid 2000s. Met Sub on Breedbay in the chatrooms and grew his Space Queen, Agent Orange, Jacks Cleaner II as my 2nd ever indoor grow. I was amazed how much better the results were after trying Greenhouse Seeds White Widow and a couple of Strains from World of Seeds. That's when I learned how important good genetics were.. I ended up growing Void, Space Dawg, Chernobyl, as gifts from Sub in later years.. Apollo 13 BX as a tester.. and Jack the Ripper, Pandoras Box, Jelly Bean, Orange Velvet BX, Qush, Timewreck, Qrazy Train.. they were mostly all excellent. I think Timewreck and Space Dawg were my second and third favorites.. Apollo 13 BX was my #1 favorite TGA strain. Such great crosses. Subcool is surely missed. A buddy of mine has some Plushberry going now that I gave him.. the original F1s that Sub also gave me years ago. I hope they are as good as I expect them to be.
> 
> I'm tempted to grab some of that Producers Overstock myself. I've bought so many seeds though since summer began. I think I have close to 10 packs of seeds from Greenpoint I'm expecting in the mailbox by next week alone. That's the only reason I haven't bought any. I went a little overboard with the Greenpoint and Bodhi sales and promos. If you haven't tried Bodhi's gear, I highly recommend it. It's also super high quality genetics. Bodhi is and was another founding Breedbay breeder. He's my favorite currently alive breeder right now.
> 
> RIP Subby.


Wow, you’re very lucky to have known him that long and tried so much of his gear !

I learned most of what I know about growing from watching the weednerd episodes and reading his stuff on here and I go back and rewatch the weednerd all the time now to reminisce of the good old days.

I have beans of most of those you mentioned except Apollo 13 BX, Agent Orange, Pandora’s Box, Orange Velvet BX, Timewreck, The Void, Space Dawg and Space Queen.
I have JTR, Querkle, Jacks Cleaner 2, Jack Skellington, Jillybean, Qush, 3rd Dimension, Dairy Queen, Cherrygasm, Scarlet Queen, Vortex, Jesus OG, Pennywise, Cheesequake, and Qleaner.

I have a buddy who has original Timewreck and Vortex and Plushberry that’s gonna trade me cuts of everything he has with some of my gear. 

Chernobyl, Qrazy Train, and JTR are being reproduced by Badger from Badgers Batch thank god.

I ran Qrazy Train once, it was stellar. Chernobyl was my first six foot indoor plant. 9lb hammer although by Jinxproof, was awesome as well heavy narcotic effect for sure.

All Apollo 13 crosses are fire man, I sure wish I got a pack of Apollo 13 BX somewhere along the way.
I still grow following Subcool’s methods to a T with roots organic in veg, transplanted to 7-10 gallon containers with super soil at the bottom with roots mixed in the middle and plain roots on top minus the HID lights as I’m in a very warm climate year round.

I have given so many packs of tga gear to friends sadly most of them aren’t growing currently but when they do they’ve promised me cuts of anything I don’t have myself

Producer’s Overstock is very legit, I just wish they remade/preserved Apollo 13 BX, but maybe I can take a nice vortex male and cross it to an Apollo dominant Vortex female and get something rather nice.

I haven’t personally ran bodhi but I’ve heard countless great things about his huge selection of gear and approach to breeding etc. I’m definitely gonna give his gear a run soon.

Greenpoint also is very interesting too but I’ve never pulled the trigger on their gear either.

RIP Subcool, we miss you brother !


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2022)

Test vaping a C99 bud from seeds I bought this Summer from Kingdom Organic Seeds. Pulled on Halloween. Plants smallish but might be different if not 12/12 from seed. Buds on her are somewhat airy. A fruit smell and it smells like freshwater aquatic weeds. Very fresh. Will report more later. Was hoping for F2s but the deer pulled my male. Gonna have c99 x Soulmate and c99 x (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk.
One more thing! No Couch Lock.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 8, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Wow, you’re very lucky to have known him that long and tried so much of his gear !


Yeah I had gotten to know him at the right time and right place. He was a Breedbay regular and back then Breedbay was bumpin. Lots of traffic and had a very active and diverse community. Sub would be up early in the mornings on the Tokers chatroom and you could just talk to the guy.. he hadn't blown up and been as big back then.. this was before he launched his gear at Attitude and that caused a big spat between him and the Breedbay site/store owner I heard.. but even after Subcool left Breedbay, he had an IRC chat channel called #theweednerd.. idk if u even know what IRC is.. old school internet stuff. He's always made himself accessible to his fans and customers.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 9, 2022)

I wanna share my latest seed purchases.. but I gotta catalog, sort, and prepare for the seed fridge.. this is gonna take forever.


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 9, 2022)

I've got one of these on the way to protect my collection...


----------



## J2M3S (Nov 10, 2022)

Gluey x Alamo Skunk


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 13, 2022)

Just ordered a few seeds from Exotic Genetix
Black Out Bobby
Apes in space
Truffle Monkey
Funky Charms.

Im curious to see what freebies I get with the build a box. Some of these will be the run after my AKBB run that's currently in Veg.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 13, 2022)

Just received in house garlic platinum 
Have in the post ethos Cookies r2 and perfect tree frozay x peach ozz

exciting times


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 13, 2022)

These looked interesting so i snagged a pack


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## keifcake (Nov 16, 2022)

Acapulco Gold

Freebies: 
Chemdog 91 S1
Dawgy Cookies F1


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## sweetisland2009 (Nov 18, 2022)

Gotta love JBC 

Gotta love DCSE

@BobBitchen love your forum presence and the results I’ve seen speak for themselves


----------



## Bobster1986 (Nov 28, 2022)

Saw a post somewhere with 24 seeds in a Ghost og x Sky Jaro pack , checked mine there's 25!!! Same with the Not deathstar x Lime 1 x GSS , 25 beans and got a freebie of Runtz x G33/ Cherry Limeade with 15 in .

Few packs of freebies from El Aleph and the packs I have opened have been over seed count aswell .
Anyone got any experience growing out El aleph seeds ?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 28, 2022)

Exotic Genetix Fall Backstock Buildabox had arrived. Hoping for some "fire", as the kids say. I just noticed they snuck an extra free pack in there. That's pretty sweet.


----------



## dbz (Nov 28, 2022)

Been on a landrace kick lately. These are the ones that came in this weekend:
Puristsss:
NL #1
Panama Red
Pakistani Chitral Kush
Egyptian Sinai
(Got some acapulco on the way already have some columbian)

Random:
Relentless Genetics "Speechless" fem with one free Humbolt Runtz fem

The Panama is going to take 5ish months to flower out..but I think I am going to cross it with NL1


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2022)

Bobster1986 said:


> View attachment 5231590View attachment 5231591
> 
> Saw a post somewhere with 24 seeds in a Ghost og x Sky Jaro pack , checked mine there's 25!!! Same with the Not deathstar x Lime 1 x GSS , 25 beans and got a freebie of Runtz x G33/ Cherry Limeade with 15 in .
> 
> ...


Have you given those a squeeze? Those seeds look to be harvested early, but seeds will surprise you. I've got 3 dark as coal Nitro Express that have been soaking a few days - probably DOA.


----------



## dbz (Nov 28, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you given those a squeeze? Those seeds look to be harvested early, but seeds will surprise you. I've got 3 dark as coal Nitro Express that have been soaking a few days - probably DOA.


Last plant (I'm still trimming from @Amos Otis (Briscos Bargain Beans) made out to be a wheelbarrow load from one plant...

and a small portion of it went fresh frozen into the wash.


----------



## Bobster1986 (Nov 28, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> View attachment 5227490





Amos Otis said:


> Have you given those a squeeze? Those seeds look to be harvested early, but seeds will surprise you. I've got 3 dark as coal Nitro Express that have been soaking a few days - probably DOA.


They look do look darker in person , used flash in the picture probably look lighter in colour .
They're defo mature seeds


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 28, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> View attachment 5224019
> 
> I've got one of these on the way to protect my collection...








Wine cooler for seed storage came today... shit was heavy as a motherfucker. Thank god i took my old flat-dolly with an extension cord tied to it - it was once my tool dolly for working on my datsun in hollywood in a parking garage... and i just got it shipped back here to the east coast. Had to roll the cooler from the front mailroom across a courtyard and into my building and up to the 5th floor by elevator. I love it when things just work out. And things that are meant for one thing work out for something else. The fridge keeps a good temperature, so far, of 41f. The cool blue light doesn't penetrate to the bottom shelves but i guess that's because it was meant for wine bottles! I bought a ton of plastic envelopes, they were on sale at Staples for 1$ a piece. I threw about 3 or so silica packets in each envelope and method of storage, including one of my diversion book safes and a diversion can of pinto beans. 450 strains, and some more room for some stuff coming but I'm effective immediatly quitting collecting seeds. New Years Resolution. Maybe a pack or two once in a while...

Also, I was checking out some internet-news stories of all these morons that get busted with crystal meth and fentanyl and scales and guns, and they list all of their charges... and I'm like... imagine that was me. 1st degree offense for possession of dj short's blueberry seeds, 2nd degree intent to manufacture BOG's sour bubble, etc

I will be tweaking this setup and updateing, any coments or ideas always welcome!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2022)

Color of seeds or stripes mottled patterns and size are poor indicators or much of anything.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Color of seeds or stripes mottled patterns and size are poor indicators or much of anything.


Yeah, it probably has nothing to do with why the seed maker put double the amount of seeds in the packs. Probably.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 29, 2022)

I honestly never realized this til recently, but, you can literally wipe the stripes off a seed! Try it, find a real watermelony lookin seed, and you'll see. The stripes wipe right off!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I honestly never realized this til recently, but, you can literally wipe the stripes off a seed! Try it, find a real watermelony lookin seed, and you'll see. The stripes wipe right off!


Just tried a dozen of my own and it seems the stripes are in a very thin outer membrane.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, it probably has nothing to do with why the seed maker put double the amount of seeds in the packs. Probably.


Hi there


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 29, 2022)

Everything incoming that I'm expecting within the next week or so... I'm quite satisfied with my ability to lock these packs down. Many of these packs under normal circumstances would be really hard (nearly impossible) to score.



Besides the Starfighter crosses listed above, I was also able to get my hands on a pack of Thunderfudge Dawgfighter (Starfighter F2 x Ult SFV Chem), Demonic Genetics Starfighter BX, Socal Seed Vault Cookies n Cream S1 (Starfighter x Girl Scout Cookies), and some Capulator MAC F2s which also have Starfighter in their lineage. If you can't tell.. I really liked Starfighter. I'm hoping LED Seedz releases their Starfighter IBL soon.

The packs I'm mostly excited about on that list above.. are Bodhi's Field Trip & the Blueberry x A11g.. I've grown A11g and had a cut for years that I tool from a Seed plant many years ago. A buddy gifted me a single seed and I feel like I won the genetic lottery on that one. It was a tall plant with about 3x stretch, so that was annoying.. but she looked pretty lean in bloom but towards the end she filled up fast.. made huge colas. Smelled like straight dole pineapple juice and the high was great. Potent but not racy.. more uplifting. I sure do miss A11g. I went on to aquire some more A11g seeds from Bodhi himself a couple of years later.. I still have them to this day.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 1, 2022)

wtf is this...

please email me a coupon code instead of mailing me something like this. no hate!

some people like to be discreet. :/

if you bought from them be expecting one of these too.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 1, 2022)

Just mailed out my payment to Dr Greenthumb for G13. Been on my list for a long while. I hope the $220 I spent was worth it...


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 1, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> View attachment 5232872View attachment 5232873
> 
> 
> wtf is this...
> ...


Yea, that's annoying. Hopefully they only sent out in legal states.


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 2, 2022)

Snagged a pack of Pablo's Revenge x Triangle Kush for 42.50. Can't beat that. If I find a heater pheno already got her name reserved, Cartel Kush . Have a great weekend gang.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Dec 2, 2022)

Got my Black Friday order from DCSE today, Strayfox Tahoe and Blueberries and Seattle Chronic Helioz with a Copa The Local freebie:


----------



## Rayquaza (Dec 2, 2022)

Just scored on Seedsman's black friday sale, 41 seeds for $65.

I got 20 Northern Lights autos, 
10 Purple Ghost Candy, 
3 White Widow, 
3 Skunk, 
3 Critical+ 2.0 autos,
2 Humboldt Freak show seeds 

I should have enough weed for the next couple decades, lol.


----------



## Bobster1986 (Dec 2, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Just mailed out my payment to Dr Greenthumb for G13. Been on my list for a long while. I hope the $220 I spent was worth it...


Have you grown out Greenthumb before ?


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 2, 2022)

Bobster1986 said:


> Have you grown out Greenthumb before ?


No. I have his ECSD, haven't popped any yet. I have some faith in his stuff based mainly on what I've read here and from those I've PM'd about his seeds..


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 2, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> View attachment 5231688
> 
> View attachment 5231689View attachment 5231687
> View attachment 5231691View attachment 5231692
> ...


Fridge looks like a great investment mate,
Is it temperature and humidity controlled?
I’ve been thinking of getting one for drying bubble hash on the shelves in to keep contaminants out.
Cheers


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 2, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Fridge looks like a great investment mate,
> Is it temperature and humidity controlled?
> I’ve been thinking of getting one for drying bubble hash on the shelves in to keep contaminants out.
> Cheers


As a wine fridge it has temp control but no humidity control. I checked out cigar humidors, which allow humidity control, but none of them get down into the late 30s / early 40s temps that seeds apparently respond best to for long term storage. I'm getting some hydrometers to keep an eye on humidity but I would think there would be little difference from the wine fridge and a regular fridge. I added lots of silica packs as added protection and for that reason.... we shall see...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 2, 2022)

While I dont normally buy Feminized seeds, I bought 14 Feminized Puck Hashplant seeds, made by EL JeFe Gardens. Ive never seen this strain for sale as Feminized before, nor have I ever seen the clone only plant for sale before. The Puck, also known as Skelly Hashplant was a pheno found around 1987-88 from Nevils Hashplant seeds. Nevil said the Hashplant he made was the most potent weed he ever smoked. Its a cross of Pacific Northwest Hashplant, which is clone only, crossed to a Male NL1, and he got a male from that, and crossed it back into the PNWHP clone.
I was also warned that its finicky, and Bob Hemphill also says the clone only Puck plant wont produce alot of seeds when pollinated, and is the reason he doesnt have many packs of seeds of the crosses with it. They were pretty expensive at $150 for 7 seeds. I bought 14. $300. Anyone wants to know where to buy them, let me know. And NO, I have no affiliation. But once these are gone, youre most likely never to see them again for a long time, if ever..
I also bought 2 packs of a new release from DJ Short. They are F4 1998 Blueberry Male x 1995 F4 Blueberry Female. It is Indica Dominant. 70/30. All the genetics are from the 90s. Not something new hes gone through, and released. I had some killer potent Blueberry back in the 90s, and if these are as good, they will be well worth it. Not like the stuff he has been selling for the past 15-20 years. His newer stuff looks good, but its potency is mediocre at best, and not Blueberry like the old gear.
The 90s Blues also looks killer. But you cant tell a book by its cover. Ive seen hemp covered in trichomes, and you think it would kill you, but has no buzz.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 2, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> While I dont normally buy Feminized seeds, I bought 14 Feminized Puck Hashplant seeds, made by EL JeFe Gardens. Ive never seen this strain for sale as Feminized before, nor have I ever seen the clone only plant for sale before. The Puck, also known as Skelly Hashplant was a pheno found around 1987-88 from Nevils Hashplant seeds. Nevil said the Hashplant he made was the most potent weed he ever smoked. Its a cross of Pacific Northwest Hashplant, which is clone only, crossed to a Male NL1, and he got a male from that, and crossed it back into the PNWHP clone.
> I was also warned that its finicky, and Bob Hemphill also says the clone only Puck plant wont produce alot of seeds when pollinated, and is the reason he doesnt have many packs of seeds of the crosses with it. They were pretty expensive at $150 for 7 seeds. I bought 14. $300. Anyone wants to know where to buy them, let me know. And NO, I have no affiliation. But once these are gone, youre most likely never to see them again for a long time, if ever..
> I also bought 2 packs of a new release from DJ Short. They are F4 1998 Blueberry Male x 1995 F4 Blueberry Female. It is Indica Dominate. 70/30. All the genetics are from the 90s. Not something new hes gone through, and released. I had some killer potent Blueberry back in the 90s, and if these are as good, they will be well worth it. Not like the stuff he has been selling for the past 15-20 years. His newer stuff looks good, but its potency is mediocre at best, and not Blueberry like the old gear.
> The 90s Blues also looks killer. But you cant tell a book by its cover. Ive seen hemp covered in trichomes, and you think it would kill you, but has no buzz.


Josh Blue posted on Instagram that the frequency of the blueberry muffin with lateral branching pheno is about 1 in 12 females. The pictured pheno is the other main pheno with pole structure and blueberry and grape pheno. I picked up 2 packs also but I may get another because of this.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ck1xiQeue8c/


----------



## raymont (Dec 2, 2022)

Well I bought (5) Sour diesel and got 5 free, 3 original skunk #1, (3) critical auto 2.0, (2) freak show . and a free pack of papers.. $49.30 tracked and shipped.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 2, 2022)

Although I'm basically done purchasing seeds online - Pacific Seedbank is my go to from now on. I've dealt with over 40 different breeders and banks, small and large, and they have the best of the kinds of strains I'm into...


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 2, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Pacific Seedbank is my go to from now on. I've dealt with over 40 different breeders and banks, small and large, and they have the best of the kinds of strains I'm into...


you do know there a scam right? lol


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm growing their stuff and am shocked at how great the plants look, every seed I've germed popped, and they're defiantly different strains. Soon I'll confirm the strains are what they're labeled as, to the best of my abilities. So where's the scam? And really, what's there to laugh about if I'm wrong and 'they are'?


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 2, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I'm growing their stuff and am shocked at how great the plants look, every seed I've germed popped, and they're defiantly different strains. Soon I'll confirm the strains are what they're labeled as, to the best of my abilities. So where's the scam? And really, what's there to laugh about if I'm wrong and 'they are'?


your getting scammed by the lineage. but none the less you still get weed out of it.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm going off what my experience is. I popped a seed from 2020 and its growing well. I can say that's better luck than I've had with many companies. Seeds I've purchased in the last few months. It's trinity, a clone only strain and the skunky smell matches the description, but again, I'll play it safe until I know for sure. the other is a hawgsbreath and it seems legit also. They're growing amongst 6 other strains from 6 other breeders and they're doing the best of the lot. That all says something to me. I also think they use those phony breeder names (DNA Crew, Humbolt Farms, etc) to hide what they're doing, collecting clone-only strains and well known ones as well, selfing them, and perhaps there are multiple independent breeders doing this and selling them the seeds. All the negative feedback I've read accuses them of not sending the stuff, I've ordered from them about 6 times and it's all arrived as scheduled. There are a few people out there claiming its all random bag seed, but I will be getting to the bottom of it and reporting here at rollitup, whether its legit or not, be sure of it.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 3, 2022)

Dr green thumb in canada? A lot of people say his weed sucks and he's a real asshole to deal with just what I've heard.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 3, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> Dr green thumb in canada? A lot of people say his weed sucks and he's a real asshole to deal with just what I've heard.


He is kind of an asshole, charges way too much... but the consensus from all of my research basically validates his stuff as the real deal...


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 3, 2022)

That's good things will probably work out fine then.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## raymont (Dec 4, 2022)

raymont said:


> Well I bought (5) Sour diesel and got 5 free, 3 original skunk #1, (3) critical auto 2.0, (2) freak show . and a free pack of papers.. $49.30 tracked and shipped.



*1 x Sour Diesel Feminised Seeds - 5 *$33.28*1 x 2 x Halloween 2022 FREE seeds – Humboldt Seed Co. Freakshow Feminised *$0.00*1 x Seedsman Skins - Organic Hemp Rolling Papers - King Size Slim *$0.00*1 x Sour Diesel Feminised Seeds - 5 *$0.00*1 x 3 x Regular Seeds - Seedsman Original Skunk #1 Reg *$0.00*1 x 3 x Seedsman Ltd. Edition Critical+ 2.0 Auto *
Free$0.00

Subtotal:$33.28Extra Fee (%1):$7.27Store Credit Max:$0.00Shipping:Shipping Method - Economy Tracked US: $8.75Total:$49.30


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 4, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5233557


Lots of fire in there


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

for sure!


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 4, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> your getting scammed by the lineage. but none the less you still get weed out of it.


I was just reading through this and was wondering if you could expand on this. A couple of grows past I grew some Blue Mystic Auto's that they carried from NorCal Farms. Plants turned out great, but when I went to the NorCal site the Auto's were flipped from the 60-40 Sativa leaning that I'd tried previously (just bud ordered online) to a 60-40 Indica leaning. I liked the weed quite a bit but was expecting the Sativa leaning just by the name of the strain. Is this leading into what you mentioned about the lineage thing? This just curiosity because I couldn't really give 2 shits either way to be honest. But maybe now that I've grown more I might. They were really great plants to be honest. This was only my 2nd Cannabis grow


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 5, 2022)

Good mail day.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 5, 2022)

been looking for this strain for a couple years and finally got my hands on it thanks to Shoe from Headiegardens


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2022)

25 bones, 9 fems. Sucked me in lol. Quick but basic shipping


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 5, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> been looking for this strain for a couple years and finally got my hands on it thanks to Shoe from Headiegardens
> 
> View attachment 5234289


Nice score!! I dropped like $1200 on seeds in the past 3 weeks from that same fundraiser.. picked up some Strayfox Hollywood Fighter and Cake Fighter, a whole bunch of rare Bodhi packs.. and one of those Appalachia f3s from High & Lonesome.. it was an epic haul. The Bodhi heirloom Blueberry x A11g tho.. I never even heard of those so I grabbed the only 2 packs he had.. That A11g was fire, I grew that for years.. I still have a pack of those in my vault. I'm super stoked about all of these rare packs.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Dec 6, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Nice score!! I dropped like $1200 on seeds in the past 3 weeks from that same fundraiser.. picked up some Strayfox Hollywood Fighter and Cake Fighter, a whole bunch of rare Bodhi packs.. and one of those Appalachia f3s from High & Lonesome.. it was an epic haul. The Bodhi heirloom Blueberry x A11g tho.. I never even heard of those so I grabbed the only 2 packs he had.. That A11g was fire, I grew that for years.. I still have a pack of those in my vault. I'm super stoked about all of these rare packs.


Where did this fundraiser go down? On the website?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 6, 2022)

Discord


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 8, 2022)

Trying out Fire New Breed too*


my pack came with exactly 10 seeds that are rather dissimilar, but all mature.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 9, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> Trying out Fire New Breed too*
> 
> 
> my pack came with exactly 10 seeds that are rather dissimilar, but all mature.
> ...


I have yet to try Fire New Breed.. but I follow that breeder on Instagram and really like what I see.. enough to make a spontaneous purchase. 

Recently I picked up their Devine Feminine - Ghostblood Bx2 x [Ghostblood Bx2 x (Wedding Cake x Durban Poison)] from Great Lakes Genetics.

And their Cotton Candy Grapes - Modified Grapes x (’99 Shiskaberry x Gasberry) from Seedsoflove in Michigan. 

They look like they put out some fire..


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Dec 9, 2022)

Just got my Black Friday order from GLG:


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 9, 2022)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Just got my Black Friday order from GLG:
> View attachment 5235744


beautiful day was great and really easy going I had 6 females and 2 were definite keepers. Buddy still has a cut of our fav. I had no experience with the Topanga cut prior but it seems to dominate the cross

edit: ran from 12/12 with no issues no herms or mutants


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Dec 9, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> beautiful day was great and really easy going I had 6 females and 2 were definite keepers. Buddy still has a cut of our fav. I had no experience with the Topanga cut prior but it seems to dominate the cross


Good to hear... there's lots of stuff in this order that I'm excited to try out. Decision making is going to be hard.


----------



## michojay (Dec 9, 2022)

Just picked these up from Yeti Seeds. Those guys have done me well so far. I’m on the hunt for a few special keepers. Grew their Drama Kush and a Super Skunk outdoors this summer and have a indoor run going now with cuttings off of those.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 10, 2022)

Finally got me some BOB BITCHENS!!! A while ago, I coerced my dad into ditching a Slymer clone so we could run something else. .. HUGE mistake. I hope to redeem myself with these!


----------



## Xavabien (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi, 

Chernobyl S1 bro you're so Lucky ,congratulation !


----------



## higher self (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## mandocat (Dec 10, 2022)

higher self said:


> View attachment 5236315


Have you grown much Kingdom Of Organic Seeds gear before?


----------



## higher self (Dec 10, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Have you grown much Kingdom Of Organic Seeds gear before?


No 1st time but I have their Chunky Cherry Thai in veg right now. I'll probably get another 2 packs of something I have my eye on, I like Rev's enthusiasm for sativas hybrids


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 10, 2022)

higher self said:


> No 1st time but I have their Chunky Cherry Thai in veg right now. I'll probably get another 2 packs of something I have my eye on, I like Rev's enthusiasm for sativas hybrids


I grew his freebies, the Blue Rhino 1947 x Riff Raff Thai. 3 regs, and got 3 females. Nice smoke, nice buds. I would definitely grow KOS again based on that one experience.


----------



## higher self (Dec 10, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> I grew his freebies, the Blue Rhino 1947 x Riff Raff Thai. 3 regs, and got 3 females. Nice smoke, nice buds. I would definitely grow KOS again based on that one experience.


Glad to hear you had a good experience with them. Was the RiffRaff Thai the male or the female? His packs list genetics with the males 1st. The Riffraff Thai photos looked similar to some Kali Mist I grew years back. I'm sure with 2 packs I'll find some nice phenos.


----------



## Krit (Dec 10, 2022)

Picked these up today at the Emerald Cup. Going again tomorrow with more cash for seeds and probably a clone.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 10, 2022)

higher self said:


> Glad to hear you had a good experience with them. Was the RiffRaff Thai the male or the female? His packs list genetics with the males 1st. The Riffraff Thai photos looked similar to some Kali Mist I grew years back. I'm sure with 2 packs I'll find some nice phenos.


I think the riff raff thai was the male in that cross. Definitely didn’t remind me of kali mist though, or sativa at all. It was more like a good old school indica vibe. I remember describing the smell like old leather and scotch whiskey


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 10, 2022)

Krit said:


> Picked these up today at the Emerald Cup. Going again tomorrow with more cash for seeds and probably a clone.
> View attachment 5236380


Are seeds and clone prices the same there as they are online there or are they cheaper cause its all in person? Always wonder that. But i assume its the same?


----------



## Krit (Dec 10, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> Are seeds and clone prices the same there as they are online there or are they cheaper cause its all in person? Always wonder that. But i assume its the same?


It seemed like most was the same price, but they did have a lot of exclusive or new seeds/clones available. I'm hoping since tomorrow is the last day I'll be able to get a deal from someone. 
Flower was cheap, seen a lot of nice indoor going for $15 a eighth.


----------



## mandocat (Dec 11, 2022)

higher self said:


> No 1st time but I have their Chunky Cherry Thai in veg right now. I'll probably get another 2 packs of something I have my eye on, I like Rev's enthusiasm for sativas hybrids


I have several of his strains in my vault, growing my first of his, 4 Red Russian Skunks.


----------



## higher self (Dec 11, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> I think the riff raff thai was the male in that cross. Definitely didn’t remind me of kali mist though, or sativa at all. It was more like a good old school indica vibe. I remember describing the smell like old leather and scotch whiskey


I found that cross (Blue Thai) on his site in the gamblers table/tester section. It has Blue Rhino 1947 as the male tho. Sounds like you got a standout pheno compared to strain descriptions. There only $40 a pack if you ever want to run it again assuming it's the same freebies you had.



mandocat said:


> I have several of his strains in my vault, growing my first of his, 4 Red Russian Skunks.


The RRS sound fire, hope you end up with something super funky!


----------



## Krit (Dec 11, 2022)

Second day seed purchases.


----------



## mandocat (Dec 11, 2022)

higher self said:


> I found that cross (Blue Thai) on his site in the gamblers table/tester section. It has Blue Rhino 1947 as the male tho. Sounds like you got a standout pheno compared to strain descriptions. There only $40 a pack if you ever want to run it again assuming it's the same freebies you had.
> 
> 
> 
> The RRS sound fire, hope you end up with something super funky!


What really intrigues me is the high description! Aroma is nice, but I am old and have always smoked primarily for effect. I know hyperbole is in every strain description, but who wouldn't want "wheelchair weed"! I still haven't found anybode else who has run this strain.


----------



## higher self (Dec 11, 2022)

mandocat said:


> What really intrigues me is the high description! Aroma is nice, but I am old and have always smoked primarily for effect. I know hyperbole is in every strain description, but who wouldn't want "wheelchair weed"! I still haven't found anybode else who has run this strain.


I feel you & thought the "wheelchair weed" comment was funny. He did say that the more smellier they are the more potent they are. Sure you will find something potent.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 11, 2022)

Reddington's - Kobe Beef BX3


----------



## trychrome (Dec 12, 2022)

Jumping on the @BobBitchen bandwagon.


----------



## chuckeye (Dec 12, 2022)

Herbies Seeds, first time ordering out of Canada !



Cheers


----------



## Xavabien (Dec 13, 2022)

Little Santa Claus makes Bob Bitchen deliver to France so that we have a happy christmas,it doesn't matter if you don't win us a world cup,we already have 2 in the gift cupboard .


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 13, 2022)

I said I wasn't going to buy any new beans until I got through some of my stash... I lied. 

I know this ain't the real deal Holyfield DJ short Blueberry, but I said fuck it, I want to try it out. 

Pineapple Fields is the shit, enough said. I'll have to Google the freebies at lunch.

Not pictured: DJ short Flo F5 freebies (which I'm more excited about than the BBF5)


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 17, 2022)

I was too slow on the JBC drop, so I ended up paying a little more, but hey at least SNH has them in stock. I really didn't want to miss out on this one


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 17, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5234293


Where did you get those? I've been wanting pure gooey for years. Always seem to miss it.


----------



## BigRed469 (Dec 18, 2022)

Time to take a break on buying packs, I've ordered a packs of Massive Yuki Dog, Dominion Supa Fly, Crickets and Cicadas Puck Bc3, and most recently a pack of Katsus Sour Diesel IBL


----------



## DrDukePHD (Dec 18, 2022)

Man I'm glad I don't have the seed collecting bug yet. Holy sh*t the $ you guys spend!


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 18, 2022)

BigRed469 said:


> Time to take a break on buying packs, I've ordered a packs of Massive Yuki Dog, Dominion Supa Fly, Crickets and Cicadas Puck Bc3, and most recently a pack of Katsus Sour Diesel IBL


I hear nothing but good things about crickets and cicadas. I’m trying to grab the skunk puck or the shoreline puck . Seems they are hard to come by . I just bought the DJ short blueberry going to grow it some lambs bread and 1990 master kush this summer


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 18, 2022)

Been pretty busy the past 2 years buying packs. A LOT on here are very recent. https://pastebin.com/pvy86mCb some un-named crosses that I named myself..


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 18, 2022)

All for $100.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 18, 2022)

Movement13 said:


> I hear nothing but good things about crickets and cicadas. I’m trying to grab the skunk puck or the shoreline puck . Seems they are hard to come by . I just bought the DJ short blueberry going to grow it some lambs bread and 1990 master kush this summer


SHN still has both versions of the Sensi Star x Puck. Based on the Strayfox Sensi Star x Northern Lights I just finished, I think Sensi Star is an amazing indica. If I didn’t already grab the Puck bx, I’d definitely grab them


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 18, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> Where did you get those? I've been wanting pure gooey for years. Always seem to miss it.


I can tell by the freebies that order came from JBC Seeds.


----------



## mathed (Dec 18, 2022)

Just received an order from GLG. Everything was Twenty20 Mendocino beans, also received some freebies as well. $180 total, couldn't pass it up, I've grown out the Sparkleface freebies before and they are no joke. Plan to make female seeds of of these freebies.

Avenue of the Giants (Fem) - 6 pack

Smell of Success (Fem) - 6 pack

Whiskey Zulu (Fem-Auto) - 6 pack.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 19, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> Where did you get those? I've been wanting pure gooey for years. Always seem to miss it.


ordered direct from Gooeybreeder

his email is [email protected]

just email him and ask for a list of his available stock


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Dec 19, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> I said I wasn't going to buy any new beans until I got through some of my stash... I lied.
> 
> I know this ain't the real deal Holyfield DJ short Blueberry, but I said fuck it, I want to try it out.
> 
> ...


If you haven't seen it yet, the new drop (or maybe re-drop) of 90's blues (DJ Short 98 F4 Blueberry X F4 Circa 95 Blueberry ) is supposedly the best/closest to the original bb from DJ. I have not grown it out but I know I have heard the F5's are unfortunately a big dissapointment. To the point that not even dj/jd are using the F5 for breeding projects, they are still using the F4's or earlier and the F4 is floral/fruity-ish more than blueberry (from my experience)


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 19, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, the new drop (or maybe re-drop) of 90's blues (DJ Short 98 F4 Blueberry X F4 Circa 95 Blueberry ) is supposedly the best/closest to the original bb from DJ. I have not grown it out but I know I have heard the F5's are unfortunately a big dissapointment. To the point that not even dj/jd are using the F5 for breeding projects, they are still using the F4's or earlier and the F4 is floral/fruity-ish more than blueberry (from my experience)


I appreciate the input. I was made aware of 90s Blues after I already bought some BB F5. Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky...

I have about 4 other blueberry strains I want to buy. Kwikseeds alleged heirloom 90s BB, some of Blue Star's gear, and that 90s blues.


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Dec 19, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> I appreciate the input. I was made aware of 90s Blues after I already bought some BB F5. Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky...
> 
> I have about 4 other blueberry strains I want to buy. Kwikseeds alleged heirloom 90s BB, some of Blue Star's gear, and that 90s blues.


Best of luck, I'll be watching if you do a journal

Def put AKBB Vintage Blueberry on your list if it's not. I have a few packs but have not had a chance to run it yet. 

I have been also on the hunt for old school bb terp and that lead me to the AKBB VB strain, supposedly it is very similar to the blueberry that was around during late 90's early '00's!


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 19, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> Best of luck, I'll be watching if you do a journal
> 
> Def put AKBB Vintage Blueberry on your list if it's not. I have a few packs but have not had a chance to run it yet.
> 
> I have been also on the hunt for old school bb terp and that lead me to the AKBB VB strain, supposedly it is very similar to the blueberry that was around during late 90's early '00's!


I need to journal, but its absurd how busy I am 

With all the AK bean brain gear I've been recommended, I'll have to try it. 

I was a chitlin in the late 90s, but I feel drawn to the strains of that era. I have a desire deep down to grow the popular strains of certain eras as something of a time machine, and blueberry is my latest obsession.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 19, 2022)

I've been in a blueberry mood too, looking forward to see what you guys pop! I'm going to pick up a pack of Kwikseeds BB soon too. I decided to start with Dynasty because my friend maintains a really nice specimen of their Huckleberry ibl:


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 19, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I've been in a blueberry mood too, looking forward to see what you guys pop! I'm going to pick up a pack of Kwikseeds BB soon too. I decided to start with Dynasty because my friend maintains a really nice specimen of their Huckleberry ibl:
> 
> View attachment 5239594


Oh, what a joy! 

Love the PF from Dynasty. I will end next year with more Dynasty seeds in my fridge without a doubt.


----------



## tstick (Dec 19, 2022)

Just ordered a pack of feminized Chernobyl (Slymer cut) S1 from Bob Bitchen's seeds through DCSE. I've been wanting to grow this strain for a long time. Looking forward to it! They are supposed to be sending some bonus pack -Cherry something....idr.

I've been waiting to grow Chernobyl for awhile now. It was one of the few strains I used to get regularly back when medical *wink wink* marijuana dispensaries were the thing around here. I've been told that the Slymer variety is "the" one. I won't be able to run until next summer but I had to snag a pack before they disappeared again. Hopefully, it will produce the really heavy lime/burnt rubber terpene that I'm looking for.


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Dec 19, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I've been in a blueberry mood too, looking forward to see what you guys pop! I'm going to pick up a pack of Kwikseeds BB soon too. I decided to start with Dynasty because my friend maintains a really nice specimen of their Huckleberry ibl:
> 
> View attachment 5239594


I just ran Blueberry Gushers (clone from King Kong clones), great smoke but no blueberry to be found imo.

This run I have Blueberry Ice Pop from Bulletproof. I should just run all the blueberry strains I have in one run but I like a variety

I keep missing out on Blue Magoo from them..


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 19, 2022)

WOW !!! this thread was started 8 years ago Interesting to see how many strains/breeders of 2014 folks are still showing - a true test if time !!!!


----------



## Paddletail (Dec 19, 2022)

Why do people who have never run S1s always buy them thinking that they are like a fem version of an F12 or something where everything is going to be a cookie cutter of mom? Shit is going to be all over the board without a lot of copies of mom being found.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 19, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Why do people who have never run S1s always buy them thinking that they are like a fem version of an F12 or something where everything is going to be a cookie cutter of mom? Shit is going to be all over the board without a lot of copies of mom being found.


Because seed sellers dont say otherwise and typically market it as the seed version of the clone. Even csi a lot of times will just describe the clone for the s1 and people only know otherwise from either growing them or listening to interviews with him.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 19, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> ordered direct from Gooeybreeder
> 
> his email is [email protected]
> 
> just email him and ask for a list of his available stock


They do any electronic payments yet or still cash only? I don’t trust my local PO after a couple cash payments went missing, so I have to _really_ want seeds that are only available from cash only seed banks/sellers.


----------



## tstick (Dec 19, 2022)

But....what IS the "mom" and "dad" of Chernobyl? Does anyone know? 

I know that S1's can be all over the place, so it's like gambling. I throw the dice and maybe I get something that's a _chip off the ol' block_ -everything as advertised. On the other hand, I might get something that's not as good as what I'm hoping for. BUT...I might get something that could be_ even better_ than expected. That's kind of the fun of being a small timer, like myself. I get to gamble with every grow.


----------



## Modern Selections (Dec 20, 2022)

Trainwreck x Jack The Ripper x Trinity = Chernobyl


----------



## mandocat (Dec 20, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Why do people who have never run S1s always buy them thinking that they are like a fem version of an F12 or something where everything is going to be a cookie cutter of mom? Shit is going to be all over the board without a lot of copies of mom being found.


Great example of that right here! 2 fem Double OG Chems by Rebel Grown. Could not hardly be more different, physically, but the aroma is almost identical, in veg. Pic is from 16 days ago.


----------



## tstick (Dec 20, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Great example of that right here! 2 fem Double OG Chems by Rebel Grown. Could not hardly be more different, physically, but the aroma is almost identical, in veg. Pic is from 16 days ago.View attachment 5239723


See? That's just the thing that commercial growers can't stand. They want consistency. I want variety. I know there are small time growers who get get lucky with an unstable strain that produces an extra-rich terpene....but maybe doesn't yield well....or is difficult to grow....or takes a long time to finish flowering, etc. It's like playing the lottery. You probably won't win even if you play....but you certainly won't win unless you buy a few tickets! 

Don't get me wrong....LOTS of the commercial growers or big-time hobbyists get incredible results and I know that managing a large grow takes real skill. Getting consistent results is an art and those guys have it down. But the biggest problem I have is that I'm old enough to have known what good weed was like before it was bred to be tasteless and odorless. There's no way I'm going to find those old terps in commercial or popular strains. I'm trying to get lucky and find one of those rare cultivars that stinks for miles and has tastes that stick to your pallet. Chernobyl (that I remember) has a really tasty lime, cherry, burnt rubber terpene profile. I'm hoping for an "extra-bad child" seed.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 20, 2022)

Ethos Mandarin Zkittlez R1 10pk
Barney’s farm LSD auto 3pk
Error seeds Blackjack Fast fem photo 3pk
Night owl Invader Zam 3 pk

freebies
Error seeds fruit auto (6)
Barney’s farm Pineapple Express auto (3)


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 20, 2022)

tstick said:


> Just ordered a pack of feminized Chernobyl (Slymer cut) S1 from Bob Bitchen's seeds through DCSE. I've been wanting to grow this strain for a long time. Looking forward to it! They are supposed to be sending some bonus pack -Cherry something....idr.
> 
> I've been waiting to grow Chernobyl for awhile now. It was one of the few strains I used to get regularly back when medical *wink wink* marijuana dispensaries were the thing around here. I've been told that the Slymer variety is "the" one. I won't be able to run until next summer but I had to snag a pack before they disappeared again. Hopefully, it will produce the really heavy lime/burnt rubber terpene that I'm looking for.


I ran bob's slymer s1s outdoor and indoor. Very frosty but moderate yield with both. every seed was a good pheno. No burnt rubber. Limey and strong. Most roughly 50 days. 8' round bushes outdoors from seed. I recommend Bob to everyone. Great guy! Best selling seed at dc seed exchange in 2022.


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 20, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> I can tell by the freebies that order came from JBC Seeds.


I like jbc, but they don't keep momgooey in stock often. He replied his order was direct. Thanks


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 20, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Why do people who have never run S1s always buy them thinking that they are like a fem version of an F12 or something where everything is going to be a cookie cutter of mom? Shit is going to be all over the board without a lot of copies of mom being found.


I've ran many s1's of a strain at the same time. Very high level of consistency. I prefer s1's now over 2elite cuts crossed together. No comparison in my opinion.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 20, 2022)

Bringing the thread back to what’s it’s about, your latest seed purchase, here’s mine.
I


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> They do any electronic payments yet or still cash only? I don’t trust my local PO after a couple cash payments went missing, so I have to _really_ want seeds that are only available from cash only seed banks/sellers.


its still cash only


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Dec 25, 2022)

@Canna2022 

I know it's Christmas, but FFS stop pimping like a ho ho ho.

You've shat your free advertising shit in like 20 threads.

We don't like your sort around here.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 25, 2022)

go and eat some turkey you silly prick!


----------



## DeadHeadX (Dec 25, 2022)

I recently bought a three pack of Skywalker OG auto and Runtz auto. Both Barney’s products, though I bought them from a local shop, in part simply to support a new and useful shop in the area. Going to run two of each in my 3x3 soon.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2022)

Spam fucking Alert


----------



## Xavabien (Dec 25, 2022)

Ck427 said:


> I ran bob's slymer s1s outdoor and indoor. Very frosty but moderate yield with both. every seed was a good pheno. No burnt rubber. Limey and strong. Most roughly 50 days. 8' round bushes outdoors from seed. I recommend Bob to everyone. Great guy! Best selling seed at dc seed exchange in 2022.


----------



## Xavabien (Dec 25, 2022)

Hello ,  

It's still very sad that the best selling seed at dc seed exchange (slymer s1) is not sold on any seeder that sells to Europe because i'm sure that if it was Bob Bitchen would have replaced the pop in Vatican !


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 25, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Bringing the thread back to what’s it’s about, your latest seed purchase, here’s mine.
> View attachment 5240127I


Trichome jungle.. thats a real old school breeder.. they've been around a long time & did really good work. Those should be some great seeds. Their Jungle Kush is one I've always wanted. Cherry Spice too.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 25, 2022)

A few of my recent acquisitions...

There's a US Based Seedbank I discovered over the summer.. https://seedsoflove.world/

They carry so many U.S. breeders, many that are lesser known. They have these seeds by "Celestial Seeds" called Campfire OG.. White Fire OG x Lucky Charms (Bodhi).. only $30. I snatched one of these.. also their pack called Chemical Burn (Chem ’91 x Campfire OG) it's also only $30.. I grabbed that too. They came with Lucky Charms F2s!!

The packs on the right are by Fire New Breed Genetics.. Cotton Candy Grapes.. Modified Grapes x (’99 Shiskaberry x Gasberry).. another pack that sounded amazing.. and something called Blue Donutz. Those were free. Idk much about those. Their Cotton Candy Grapes however looked fire..


Heres a Cotton Candy Grapes bud blast from Fire New Breed Genetics Instagram Page.. it looks a lot like Permanent Marker from Seedjunky. Dark purple buds with copious resin and thick orange hairs.. the price of these were only $50/pack tho.. much cheaper than Seedjunkys Permanent Marker seeds..


Speaking of Permanent Marker...lol.. I copped these from Copycat Genetix..



Now these here are a bunch of stuff from Heaven Scent Pharms.. old farmer named Gene from Oregon.. he makes great stuff.. He created an old favorite of mine called Space Princess (Sputnik 1.0 Berry Pheno x C99).. I thought it'd be fun to try his newer stuff..


Dawgfighter by Thunderfudge!! A killer Starfighter cross..


Speaking of Starfighter.. These Cherry Starfighter by True Grit sounded interesting


Demonic Genetics Apples & Bananas A1s and a few others..


Led Seedz created Bodhitree.. a Goji OG Boysenberry pheno crossed to their Starfighter male.. and a pack of Bodhi's Purple Mana. The Purple Mana is one I know little about but the description was too tempting.. "...smells and flavors of soapy lemons, skunky citrus, sweet candy, tequila and clean laundry."


I won a pack of TGA Spacebomb at auction.. $242 Inc shipping.. ouch. But Spacebomb is a Spacequeen F2 and an old strain that I loved so I made the investment. Grabbed some TGA Qush and Ripped Bubba as well.. came with some Agent Orange freebies!!! TGA Subcool seeds were always some of my favorites. I learned so much about growing from Subcool's tutorial threads and "How to" threads over at Breedbay. I've grown dozens of TGA plants over the years.. so these make me happy. All these TGA seeds below here.. about 50 TGA seeds plus a Norstar freebie called Last Rites.. I think cost about $350 total... well worth it IMO for Genetics you just can't get anymore.



Hope you all are having a very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 25, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> A few of my recent acquisitions...
> 
> There's a US Based Seedbank I discovered over the summer.. https://seedsoflove.world/
> 
> ...


holy fuck thats a respectable seed collection very nice man!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 26, 2022)

Movement13 said:


> holy fuck thats a respectable seed collection very nice man!


Oh that's just the tip of the iceberg. My collection is much larger. That's just what's come in the mail recently.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 27, 2022)

I know I’ll prob get crappped on but just came in the mail today…


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 27, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> I know I’ll prob get crappped on but just came in the mail today…View attachment 5242235


Sweet stickers some nice seeds there!


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## mountaindew34 (Dec 27, 2022)

from hashtaghydroinc Magic Cherries, Strawberry sugar (ELEV8 )
and from Herbies (USA) Zkittles fast, Grandaddy Purple fast


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 27, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5242276


THELOPE!


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 27, 2022)

Have some Trainwreck and Afghani on the way from GrowersChoiceSeeds 

I've been trying to find Velvet Glove or Butterstuff seeds to to avail


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## conor c (Dec 28, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> View attachment 5242356


Let us know how the nevils haze x mullimby madness goes for you man that should be killer mate



Well On the way i got some more pck x tora bora i already got a few packs of that one i also ordered some pck x turkish plus comes with Kathmandu seeds and afghan mix freebies all of it's from kwik seeds i got a pile of the mix seeds already tbh but it never hurts to have more.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 28, 2022)

conor c said:


> Let us know how the nevils haze x mullimby madness goes for you man that should be killer mate
> 
> 
> 
> Well On the way i got some more pck x tora bora i already got a few packs of that one i also ordered some pck x turkish plus comes with Kathmandu seeds and afghan mix freebies all of it's from kwik seeds i got a pile of the mix seeds already tbh but it never hurts to have more.


will do mate.
Nice order coming you have there, especially the pck x Turkish!

I’ve also got a pile of those Afghan mix accumulating hahaha.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 28, 2022)

Hypnotic - Anacondaseeds


Type: mostly Indica Genetics: Afghan Skunk x Colombian Gold Indoor Flowering : 8 weeks Indoor Yield : 700-900 g/m2 Outdoor Harvest: middle of October Outdoor Yield: 400-800 g/plant Height: 100-200 cm THC: 30% CBD: 0.50%



anacondaseeds.org


----------



## conor c (Dec 28, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> will do mate.
> Nice order coming you have there, especially the pck x Turkish!
> 
> I’ve also got a pile of those Afghan mix accumulating hahaha.


Its worth holding onto em god knows how long afghan be genetically pure sadly its just a matter of time before it goes the way of jamica south africa and some other places


----------



## YardG (Dec 29, 2022)

Most recent purchase was a pack of High and Lonesome's Appalachia F3. I had already overspent but didn't want to pass that up.


----------



## Growium (Dec 29, 2022)

Opened my 5 seed pack of gorilla zkittles and got two seeds in one of the pods.


----------



## TankHankerous (Dec 29, 2022)

Thanks to JBC and Speakeasy!



Anyone have any idea what the lineage on Deep Line Alchemy or Blue 95 is?


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 29, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Thanks to JBC and Speakeasy!
> 
> View attachment 5242953
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the lineage on Deep Line Alchemy or Blue 95 is?


Dam that’s a haul right there


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 29, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Thanks to JBC and Speakeasy!
> 
> View attachment 5242953
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the lineage on Deep Line Alchemy or Blue 95 is?


That puck seems to be some rare shit I picked up the skunk bc2 myself. I’m interested in the red Lebanese xpuck bc1 after listening to kevin jodrey talk it up but hopefully the skunk stinks real good


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 29, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Thanks to JBC and Speakeasy!
> 
> View attachment 5242953
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the lineage on Deep Line Alchemy or Blue 95 is?


Pretty sure the deep line alchemy lines come from bodhi mate, I think 5 is an Afghan x hashplant off the top of my head. The guys on the bodhi thread will have a lot more insight.
Nice order too!


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 29, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Pretty sure the deep line alchemy lines come from bodhi mate, I think 5 is an Afghan x hashplant off the top of my head. The guys on the bodhi thread will have a lot more insight.
> Nice order too!


Artifact 1 x 88G13HP if I recall?


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 29, 2022)

Yep, Artifact 1 (afghani) x 88g13hp.

I got some DLA F2's from another forum member that are at the top of my list of what to run next. I would like to find a nice female or two to receive some Puck pollen as well.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 29, 2022)

JBC December


----------



## Chapl (Dec 29, 2022)

Just picked up a pack of The Cindy 99 f4 by KOS (avail at JBC). Its under $50, and a nice pack to have in the box.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2022)

Got a little KOS C99 f4 in the Vapor Genie Aluminum right now!


----------



## mandocat (Dec 30, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Got a little KOS C99 f4 in the Vapor Genie Aluminum right now!


Have you grown the Rev's gear before?


----------



## Powers piglet (Dec 30, 2022)

The sensi star x puck bx2 had 14 seeds.


----------



## Chapl (Dec 30, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Have you grown the Rev's gear before?


This would be first


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## BigRed469 (Dec 30, 2022)

Powers piglet said:


> The sensi star x puck bx2 had 14 seeds.


Hey I like your taste lol this was my most recent order


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 30, 2022)

some real nice purchases you guys are going to be growing outrageous buds! 2023!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 30, 2022)

I got the last pack  They were sold out earlier today, but when i checked again this evening they had 1 in stock


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 31, 2022)

little holiday come up.

if anyone's interested, that alpine seed co is $25 a pack right now at seedsoflove. he selected a strawberry guava x headbanger from harrypalms to work with. sounds super interesting so i grabbed the sunset sherb x


----------



## chuckeye (Dec 31, 2022)

My order from Herbies has arrived !

Shipped on the 9 Dec, three day delay for snow storm here, delivered 30 Dec. 

Not bad from Spain to the prairies  



Cheers


----------



## BigRed469 (Dec 31, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 5243262


Who's the breeder on those? The MB15x karma sour d sounds amazing.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Jan 1, 2023)

I just snagged a little nostalgia from Authentic Genetics after reading another thread last night. They dropped prices to $50 a pack, so I took the opportunity to add Northern Light #2 IBL (claims to be from original seed stock) and OG Kush x Purest Indica (the strain that was the precursor to the northern lights line). The NL should be neat to chuck around with too.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 1, 2023)

BigRed469 said:


> Who's the breeder on those? The MB15x karma sour d sounds amazing.


Clearwater

I think that one is sold out now but they still have a few Sour Diesel crosses left

they’re $59 right now with the New Years sale






Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC







www.cwidesignandconsulting.com


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jan 1, 2023)

Just got cricket and cicada bubba kush x puck, skunk x puck, and dominion seed company supa fly. I'm going to have an awesome spring.


----------



## bigdad41296 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Movement13 (Jan 1, 2023)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Just got cricket and cicada bubba kush x puck, skunk x puck, and dominion seed company supa fly. I'm going to have an awesome spring.


some nice ones there i got the skunk xpuck bc2 i want that bubba


----------



## Movement13 (Jan 2, 2023)

Got these today


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 2, 2023)

Movement13 said:


> Got these today


Looks like they got wet today too? Please start a journal or post in the C&C thread, will definitely watch these go down


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Jan 2, 2023)

I decided to jump on some Salmon River O.G. from Dynasty late last night. I had been wanting to add a nice Bubba Kush variety to my collection, and all the S1’s were sold out everywhere I looked. This cross was recommended on RIU as a heavy hitting pain relieving strain, so let’s see what happens!


----------



## Movement13 (Jan 2, 2023)

MtRainDog said:


> Looks like they got wet today too? Please start a journal or post in the C&C thread, will definitely watch these go down


Yep lol couldn’t wait that Respect genetics super B x blue cheese freebie from jbc seems interesting


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 2, 2023)

Grapefruit Magoo V2 and Lime Berry Mega from Dynasty. Blueberry F5s and the Breeder Mix #4 from DJ. Ordered from JBC. They’re just getting above ground now. I’ll flower out twelve in about two months or so. Have the five FLO F5 freebies going too. Interested to check out what DJ’s blueberry is like these days, because when I see a bunch of lames online parroting the same shit they’re usually wrong. DJs old beans looked much better and popped quicker than Dynasty. Hoping these Grapefruit Magoos have some late showers and don’t give me 50% germ.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 2, 2023)

MissinThe90’sStrains said:


> I decided to jump on some Salmon River O.G. from Dynasty late last night. I had been wanting to add a nice Bubba Kush variety to my collection, and all the S1’s were sold out everywhere I looked. This cross was recommended on RIU as a heavy hitting pain relieving strain, so let’s see what happens!


Salmon River OG is great. I almost grabbed that myself, but I’m all stocked up on that type of flower these days and I wanted to try some different stuff. Best of luck with it!


----------



## Movement13 (Jan 2, 2023)

Learning1234 said:


> Grapefruit Magoo V2 and Lime Berry Mega from Dynasty. Blueberry F5s and the Breeder Mix #4 from DJ. Ordered from JBC. They’re just getting above ground now. I’ll flower out twelve in about two months or so. Have the five FLO F5 freebies going too. Interested to check out what DJ’s blueberry is like these days, because when I see a bunch of lames online parroting the same shit they’re usually wrong. DJs old beans looked much better and popped quicker than Dynasty. Hoping these Grapefruit Magoos have some late showers and don’t give me 50% germ.
> [/QUOTE
> i got the dj short blueberry from kwik seeds on the way ..if they make it through chicago customs lol i bet its fire


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 3, 2023)

MissinThe90’sStrains said:


> I just snagged a little nostalgia from Authentic Genetics after reading another thread last night. They dropped prices to $50 a pack, so I took the opportunity to add Northern Light #2 IBL (claims to be from original seed stock) and OG Kush x Purest Indica (the strain that was the precursor to the northern lights line). The NL should be neat to chuck around with too.


I grew the NL2 last summer, and it was killer. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 3, 2023)

14 Puck S1s from El Jefe
2 packs each of the Crickets and Cicada Shoreline x Puck BC2, and Skunk x Puck BC2






2 Packs of the Puck BC3 Katsu Freebies.






2 Packs of Katsu Sour Diesel IBL
2 Packs of 90s Blues






Katsu Freebies






Left over purchase of Crickets and Cicada drop from last spring.
Pacific Northwest Hashplant x Puck BC1. PNWHP is mother of Puck.
Nepalese x Puck BC1
Sensi Star x Puck BC1





Authentic Genetics.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Jan 4, 2023)

Great stuff there. I’m excited to see the Sensi Star x Puck run.


----------



## kod42 (Jan 4, 2023)

Duke Wellington said:


> All for $100. View attachment 5239403


What site?


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 4, 2023)

kod42 said:


> What site?


humboldtcsi


----------



## Duke Wellington (Jan 4, 2023)

ChocoKush said:


> humboldtcsi


This is correct.


----------



## conor c (Jan 4, 2023)

MissinThe90’sStrains said:


> I just snagged a little nostalgia from Authentic Genetics after reading another thread last night. They dropped prices to $50 a pack, so I took the opportunity to add Northern Light #2 IBL (claims to be from original seed stock) and OG Kush x Purest Indica (the strain that was the precursor to the northern lights line). The NL should be neat to chuck around with too.


So its either steve Murphy's afghan thats either a from Kandahar or Kabul those are the two often put forward for that so probably just that cos i doubt its gonna be nevils mazari and thats what makes nl#1 its Murphy's afghan x nevils mazar so one would have to think what they selling as purest indica must just be a pure ghani from murphy one would guess but who knows i dont really trust that todd guy myself and the nl crew changes stories like they change socks sadly regardless whatever it is i hope it turns out decent for you anyway mate on another note let me know how that salmon river og turns out for you pain wise if u could its not for me but i know a number of friends and family etc who do use it fir pain so be good to know i just picked up some the future fems and kc brains cristal paradise regs myself


----------



## smokey0418 (Jan 4, 2023)

Dankberry was throw with everything else, so I grabbed these before Christmas for another go.
I wasn’t sure until it arrived and hot dam it was buy one get one (pack) not just a seed with the 8 ufo’s.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jan 5, 2023)

Grabbed a good bit of Bodhi recently from several banks. 

Still waiting on my GLG order, as I had to send them cash, but it shouldn’t be long as my cash will get to their P.O. box tomorrow if everything goes as planned. Then maybe they’ll mail it my way early next week…


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jan 5, 2023)

I also received today my Genetic Supply order of Ripped Bubba and Deep Purple with Agent Orange and Last Rites freebies.

Last Rites is Big Sur Holy Weed x Alcatraz OG.


----------



## Osage420 (Jan 6, 2023)

Hoping to find a keeper next round. Picked up from an auction.


----------



## chuckeye (Jan 6, 2023)

Update, all four of the Herbies seeds I soaked have germinated  



Cheers


----------



## Hobbes (Saturday at 2:50 PM)

.

Yesterday I mailed my order and payment to Dr Greenthumb for some Chemdawg seeds. Doc says that Chemdawg is his best all around strain for yield, potency and flavour. I'm stoked.

.


----------



## trychrome (Saturday at 3:31 PM)

Grabbed some SGG Shortbread. My professional breeder starter kit is almost complete.


----------



## Movement13 (Saturday at 3:37 PM)

trychrome said:


> Grabbed some SGG Shortbread. My professional breeder starter kit is almost complete.
> 
> View attachment 5246096


That shortbread looks interesting


----------



## Zipz55 (Saturday at 3:46 PM)

CSI always looking out with the freebies 

$75 for the Headband x Lemon Tree and the rest are freebies


----------



## trychrome (Saturday at 4:05 PM)

Movement13 said:


> That shortbread looks interesting


I've been eyeballing them for almost 2 years now and decided to pull the trigger. I probably won't be popping any regs this year but as soon as I do I'll probably drop those hash plant x f13 freebies. I'm hoping I have some Bluestar Flo crosses by then also.


----------



## Amos Otis (Saturday at 5:56 PM)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Doc says that Chemdawg is his best all around strain for yield, potency and flavour. I'm stoked.
> 
> .


That pretty much covers all the bases. So then what would be the reason to offer other strains unless they are much cheaper?


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Saturday at 6:53 PM)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Yesterday I mailed my order and payment to Dr Greenthumb for some Chemdawg seeds. Doc says that Chemdawg is his best all around strain for yield, potency and flavour. I'm stoked.
> 
> .


Wonder if anyone will let him know it's ChemDog after all these years lol


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Saturday at 6:55 PM)

Just picked up OG Chem × SD Bx² from Chef on his discord


----------



## Star Dog (Saturday at 7:12 PM)

I've just received an order from blue star, ive sown 3x star dream and 3x blueberry lemon shake up.


----------



## beefninja97 (Saturday at 7:40 PM)

looking forward to these


----------



## Gemtree (Saturday at 7:55 PM)

Trying out these guys. Need some haze in my life.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Sunday at 1:51 AM)

trychrome said:


> I've been eyeballing them for almost 2 years now and decided to pull the trigger. I probably won't be popping any regs this year but as soon as I do I'll probably drop those hash plant x f13 freebies. I'm hoping I have some Bluestar Flo crosses by then also.


the hpxf13 is happy pussy x f13. I ordered 2 different varieties just for the hpxf13 and didn't get a single seed to pop. None of the other sgg freebies popped either. I think they just use the more immature seeds for freebies, I've been pretty disappointed with sgg.


----------



## Chapl (Sunday at 6:44 AM)

I have a feeling that Pre-‘23 will become a thing in terms of genetics. More homegrows started during the past few years than ever before due to Covid shutdowns and a relaxing legal landscape. Meanwhile, the industry itself begins to consolidate and collapse, already started with flower and moving to seeds sooner than later. My view is bring a few more packs into your collection on the early side of ‘23, and by 4/20 this year the best seeds you will be able to find will already be in your hands.


----------



## mandocat (Sunday at 8:01 AM)

Chapl said:


> I have a feeling that Pre-‘23 will become a thing in terms of genetics. More homegrows started during the past few years than ever before due to Covid shutdowns and a relaxing legal landscape. Meanwhile, the industry itself begins to consolidate and collapse, already started with flower and moving to seeds sooner than later. My view is bring a few more packs into your collection on the early side of ‘23, and by 4/20 this year the best seeds you will be able to find will already be in your hands.


I think the very fact that there are more home growers will create more demand for quality genetics! Seeds are inexpensive to make and can be sold everywhere, so I can see some farmers sustaining their lively hood by focusing on genetics. Social media allows for both marketing and education opportunities, and many growers will never stop trying to find exceptional genetics and share them.


----------



## Rivendell (Sunday at 8:57 AM)

I know that in my circle of friends, many are no longer chasing the hype/15 crosses of one clone to a bunch of other hyped names type drops. More and more are looking for good building block regs to find a male and then doing some chucks with all the seeds they already have in their collections.

After seeing the multitude of the type of drops mentioned above, people are figuring out that they can do the same thing in their own rooms and are not willing to throw large amounts of cash at pollen chuck drops. The market that these folks are following now is semi vintage genetics, mostly pre cookies being in everything, and the few and far between seed lines that have been worked for multiple generations. Stability seems to be making a comeback versus the years of looking for that one good pheno in a haystack. Could just be my area of course....


----------



## trychrome (Monday at 1:55 AM)

voodoosdaddy said:


> the hpxf13 is happy pussy x f13. I ordered 2 different varieties just for the hpxf13 and didn't get a single seed to pop. None of the other sgg freebies popped either. I think they just use the more immature seeds for freebies, I've been pretty disappointed with sgg.


ooops, thanks! 

I've only tried a 5-seed freebie pack of Miner's Wife and the one seed that did germ was a male. DJ's 7 of 9's were a mf'r to pop also. I have no expectations regarding beans any more. some are worth the money, some aren't.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Monday at 2:03 AM)

trychrome said:


> ooops, thanks!
> 
> I've only tried a 5-seed freebie pack of Miner's Wife and the one seed that did germ was a male. DJ's 7 of 9's were a mf'r to pop also. I have no expectations regarding beans any more. some are worth the money, some aren't.


I'm stuck on akbeanbrains and tony green's tortured beans. I've had damned near 100% success rates with them and no herms plus you usually get at least 15 or 20 beans. Just cracked cricket and cicada bubba kush x puck. 13 seeds in the pack and 12 came up.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Monday at 12:18 PM)

OG strain from Ethos and had to grab a Don Mega hybrid. Heard a lot of good things about Don Mega. Don’t like fems but haven’t seen any Solfire herm reports.


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Monday at 12:32 PM)

Just ordered Panty Punch from Sensible Seeds. It is a high THC hybrid available as a Regular seed rather than Auto or Feminized. I'm looking for one decent male to chuck on some of the newer strains with high potency. Seems average potency just keeps going up and although I've got a couple of nice strains going the potency is below 20%. Potency isn't everything, but if I'm going to put in the effort to grow and make some seed it might as well be on the higher end of the THC spectrum. BTW, Sensible Seeds has been great with communication and I'm happy to give them the business.


----------



## Ck427 (Monday at 12:58 PM)

bigskymtnguy said:


> Just ordered Panty Punch from Sensible Seeds. It is a high THC hybrid available as a Regular seed rather than Auto or Feminized. I'm looking for one decent male to chuck on some of the newer strains with high potency. Seems average potency just keeps going up and although I've got a couple of nice strains going the potency is below 20%. Potency isn't everything, but if I'm going to put in the effort to grow and make some seed it might as well be on the higher end of the THC spectrum. BTW, Sensible Seeds has been great with communication and I'm happy to give them the business.


That may be a good purchase, but if you spent that money buying direct from csi humboldt. You would have received about 50 or more seeds of incredible genetics, mostly feminized. Check his thread on rollitup. I'm just trying to promote buying direct. Best of luck with your grow. Peace


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Monday at 1:49 PM)




----------



## RadioWaves (Monday at 4:52 PM)




----------



## Splinter7 (Monday at 9:45 PM)




----------



## Monster Man (Tuesday at 7:27 AM)

I'm waiting for a pack of Heatwave (Dosidos x Jetfuel) from Archive and some packs of SR-71 Purple Kush x Karma Sour Diesel, Yeti OG and MAC 1 from Lifehouse Genetics.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Tuesday at 7:50 AM)

mandocat said:


> I think the very fact that there are more home growers will create more demand for quality genetics! Seeds are inexpensive to make and can be sold everywhere, so I can see some farmers sustaining their lively hood by focusing on genetics. Social media allows for both marketing and education opportunities, and many growers will never stop trying to find exceptional genetics and share them.


So you’d think. And it was largely true several years ago. But now, since everyone thinks they can grab a couple of “breeder” cuts and make bank off chucking pollen, when they’re not even selling anything different than the dude down the street who had the exact same idea. So it becomes a race to try to predict the next big thing and a race to the bottom in terms of quality (and eventually price).

Evidence:

Fannnngggg (or however you spell it) formerly of Gage Green is preselling packs of seeds before they’re even off the plant for hundreds/thousands of dollars. He tells people that once they receive the seeds they can’t even pop them for several months because they’re not dry yet.

Seeds Here Now has noticed such a downturn in seed sales that they’re advertising blind boxes of the packs they can’t move for thousands. Because I guess people like opening packs of sports cards and seeds are somehow the same?


----------



## conor c (Tuesday at 7:56 AM)

jdoorn14 said:


> So you’d think. And it was largely true several years ago. But now, since everyone thinks they can grab a couple of “breeder” cuts and make bank off chucking pollen, when they’re not even selling anything different than the dude down the street who had the exact same idea. So it becomes a race to try to predict the next big thing and a race to the bottom in terms of quality (and eventually price).
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> ...


The fuck what a prick who sells seeds before there even ready to be used i get demands big and pressure mounts etc but still thats a no no in my book


----------



## conor c (Tuesday at 8:06 AM)

I just ordered some more friesland x erdpurt think i already got 3 or 4 packs sat there to make some crosses for outdoors here to suit my climate as its not great here and it comes with free northern afghani mix seeds i got lots of them already but i want more so bonus and it comes with 12 free nanda devi#2 this one interests me as the straight old nanda devi is a charas plant but it has some wild traits that make them hard to germinate the #2 is easier that way meant to be however so il probably pick up some more of those at somepoint this is all from kwik seeds


----------



## mandocat (Tuesday at 8:19 AM)

jdoorn14 said:


> So you’d think. And it was largely true several years ago. But now, since everyone thinks they can grab a couple of “breeder” cuts and make bank off chucking pollen, when they’re not even selling anything different than the dude down the street who had the exact same idea. So it becomes a race to try to predict the next big thing and a race to the bottom in terms of quality (and eventually price).
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> ...


Somebody will always try to make a quick buck! I guess my overall optimism comes from what I percieve as more people becoming aware of higher quality cannabis and the genetics that create them. I see more boutique markets eventually emerging and thriving, much the same way as the craft beer industry has emerged and grown over the last 40 years. Many of us home growers have quality genetics and are actively sharing seeds and knowledge, also analogous to how craft beer companies often sprang out of avid homebrewers' experiments! You will always have to vet breeders and seed sellers on a case by case basis, but yeah, lots of people are chucking!


----------



## Antidote Man (Tuesday at 4:01 PM)

I dropped the big chips on Dr Greenthumb's G13 - 5 seeds for 200$. Holidays delayed it, finally came today, he gave me 9 seeds! Super stoked...


----------



## klyphman (Tuesday at 5:41 PM)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5246799


Sweet Bodhi pickups, but I bet that Vashon freebie will hold its own.


----------



## MtRainDog (Tuesday at 6:31 PM)

About the last 3 weeks worth of new beans


----------



## hillbill (Wednesday at 5:24 AM)

Some Breeders who breed and work lines over generations are still around but they get lost in the literally thousands of breeders like are listed on Seedfinder.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Wednesday at 6:40 AM)

MtRainDog said:


> About the last 3 weeks worth of new beans
> View attachment 5247219


The golden tiger freebie from ace is a sweet grab.


----------



## MtRainDog (Wednesday at 7:35 AM)

Kami Samurai said:


> The golden tiger freebie from ace is a sweet grab.


I wish the GT were freebies! Nah I bought those, fem since that's all I could find in stock. Those were from Herbies. Hadn't ordered from them in many years, but they did a damn good job with shipping and stealth. But I do wish ACE seeds were easier to get in the US.

The freebies here are Amnesia Lemon, Guava Gelato Auto, and the Katsu BlackLime/OG x SD. That one sounds interesting. I think the OG was the Josh D OG? Oh, and the Consumption/Choc.Thai was a freebie.


----------



## conor c (Wednesday at 8:00 AM)

MtRainDog said:


> I wish the GT were freebies! Nah I bought those, fem since that's all I could find in stock. Those were from Herbies. Hadn't ordered from them in many years, but they did a damn good job with shipping and stealth. But I do wish ACE seeds were easier to get in the US.
> 
> The freebies here are Amnesia Lemon, Guava Gelato Auto, and the Katsu BlackLime/OG x SD. That one sounds interesting. I think the OG was the Josh D OG? Oh, and the Consumption/Choc.Thai was a freebie.


If u guys got any friends or family in canada i know they ship there might be no help to you just thought id say case it helps anyone


----------



## conor c (Wednesday at 8:53 AM)

Antidote Man said:


> I dropped the big chips on Dr Greenthumb's G13 - 5 seeds for 200$. Holidays delayed it, finally came today, he gave me 9 seeds! Super stoked...


Let us know how they turn out for you would u mate if u run em cos anyone i know who ran em got big yielding afghani plants but there nothing like the g13 maybe ul get lucky who knows id say ndn guys g13hashplant is a better bet for something closer to the g13 if that dont work and you can find it of course


----------



## Rurumo (Wednesday at 9:34 AM)

conor c said:


> Let us know how they turn out for you would u mate if u run em cos anyone i know who ran em got big yielding afghani plants but there nothing like the g13 maybe ul get lucky who knows id say ndn guys g13hashplant is a better bet for something closer to the g13 if that dont work and you can find it of course


Hazeman has 88 g13/hashplant, it's on my list of things to eventually purchase


----------



## conor c (Wednesday at 10:36 AM)

Rurumo said:


> Hazeman has 88 g13/hashplant, it's on my list of things to eventually purchase


Does he still sell it i thought he stopped?


----------



## kaneboy (Wednesday at 12:31 PM)

western star -luckydog seeds new seed drop


----------



## Movement13 (Wednesday at 3:22 PM)

Few more for the collection.


----------



## Ck427 (Wednesday at 3:31 PM)

MtRainDog said:


> I wish the GT were freebies! Nah I bought those, fem since that's all I could find in stock. Those were from Herbies. Hadn't ordered from them in many years, but they did a damn good job with shipping and stealth. But I do wish ACE seeds were easier to get in the US.
> 
> The freebies here are Amnesia Lemon, Guava Gelato Auto, and the Katsu BlackLime/OG x SD. That one sounds interesting. I think the OG was the Josh D OG? Oh, and the Consumption/Choc.Thai was a freebie.


Multiverse beans.com carries lots of ace seeds. I regretted not ordering from them. Shame that ace ALWAYS offers 50% off, but not for us customers. Even sent me shitty emails when I tried explaining the hemp bill to them. Pansies I guess.


----------



## fat&blunt (Yesterday at 3:03 AM)

i got purple mood, so i chose purple juice and purple lemonade, autos ofc lol


----------



## DrCilantroMD (Yesterday at 6:50 AM)

Finally got me some Ace with the multiverse restock. Zamaldelica, Honduras x Panama, Bangi haze, Malawi and PCK. Can't wait to throw some pollen around.


----------



## sparky23 (Yesterday at 11:09 AM)

Just picked up some bodhi. Very excited to try it!
soul food (pine soul X 88g13hp)
strawberry headband (headband X strawberry milk)
vintage Hawaiian indica X wookie


----------



## Gameofdeath (Yesterday at 9:48 PM)

tstick said:


> Just ordered a pack of feminized Chernobyl (Slymer cut) S1 from Bob Bitchen's seeds through DCSE. I've been wanting to grow this strain for a long time. Looking forward to it! They are supposed to be sending some bonus pack -Cherry something....idr.
> 
> I've been waiting to grow Chernobyl for awhile now. It was one of the few strains I used to get regularly back when medical *wink wink* marijuana dispensaries were the thing around here. I've been told that the Slymer variety is "the" one. I won't be able to run until next summer but I had to snag a pack before they disappeared again. Hopefully, it will produce the really heavy lime/burnt rubber terpene that I'm looking for.


I can confirm the heavy lime. Finishing up in a few days. I took an early sample and Chernobyl S1 is very good. Bob Bitchen's description of the smoke is spot on.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Yesterday at 10:04 PM)

Finally.. it arrived. 



Sold out in seconds at JBC.. sharpshooter sniper skills came in handy.


----------



## zzZoKzz (Yesterday at 10:11 PM)

Nice score monster drank.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Yesterday at 10:14 PM)

zzZoKzz said:


> Nice score monster drank.


Based on there only being 10 packs per vendor when the Panama Hashplant dropped.. I find it pretty incredible that 3 people here in this thread (including me) were able to get a pack of these. lol.. we are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## zzZoKzz (Yesterday at 10:30 PM)

I didn't know about it and thought they didn't exist anymore. I have never had a bad Bohdi seed or plant.


----------

